# 2018 Indiana Morel Update



## noskydaddy

Hi Everyone,

Since we had such a good thread last year, I thought I'd make a fresh one for 2018.

Can you please post your morel outings here for everyone to enjoy like last year?

I can feel it coming on even though it's only February. 

Hope all you HOOSIERS are well!

@noskydaddy


----------



## tommyjosh

noskydaddy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Since we had such a good thread last year, I thought I'd make a fresh one for 2018.
> 
> Can you please post your morel outings here for everyone to enjoy like last year?
> 
> I can feel it coming on even though it's only February.
> 
> Hope all you HOOSIERS are well!
> 
> @noskydaddy


Already getting the itch too looks like it will be a little later year than average


----------



## eternalsunking

I'm ready to jump into my second year of hunting. Already waking up to the spongy patterns in my dreams. 

Where is a good place to buy some quality morel sacks for hunting?


----------



## tommyjosh

eternalsunking said:


> I'm ready to jump into my second year of hunting. Already waking up to the spongy patterns in my dreams.
> 
> Where is a good place to buy some quality morel sacks for hunting?


There could even be some at WALMART


----------



## Guest

What up everybody so glad you're here.. It's F.O.T.S. with that flow back in your ear.. This ain't the fantastic voyage, but I'm still on a mission, to see if I can't get your attention.. Now I want to drop some information.. Just a little additive to your education.. I live my life by the code of the fungus.. 600 prime acres, shroom sacks in the trunk.. When I'm on the trail, I plan to fill my pail, so throw your hands up if you're down with the Morel.. 1 2 3, it's like A B C if shroom huntin didn't pay, I'd hike for free..
Slide, slide, but that's that past, I got sumpin' brand new for that ass..

Sorry guys, I had to lol.. Nothing like starting the 2018 season off with a remix of some old school rhymes.. Hopefully we all kill the shrooms this year like that song killed Coolio's career.. I know we still have a little while to wait, but this weather is starting to give me the fever bad.. I can't wait to raid Brown county again.. This year, I won't forget to pack my compass lol.. I know last year we all talked about meeting up for a group hunt.. Are you guys still game? If so we need to get it planned, so everybody can put in for the time off work..


----------



## Guest

eternalsunking said:


> I'm ready to jump into my second year of hunting. Already waking up to the spongy patterns in my dreams.
> 
> Where is a good place to buy some quality morel sacks for hunting?


There's a guy on this forum, I believe his name is NutSac.. He makes and sells nice shrooms bags.. Just search his name on here and you should find him..


----------



## eternalsunking

Thanks, I found his etsy site. 

Does anyone have a preference on bags: nylon vs cotton? large mesh vs small mesh?

Or do you just bring the darn bag lol


----------



## Guest

eternalsunking said:


> Thanks, I found his etsy site.
> 
> Does anyone have a preference on bags: nylon vs cotton? large mesh vs small mesh?
> 
> Or do you just bring the darn bag lol


Small mesh definitely man.. The bigger mesh tears the shrooms up really bad.. I actually started using nylon bags last year, that have like a mesh vent around the bottom.. I'll dig them out and post a pic so you can see.. They are hands down the best shroom bags I've ever used.. I didn't have a good year last year, but I didn't break any shrooms that I found either..


----------



## Guest

Here are those bags man.. I fill them up a little over half way and then put them in my backpack.. I cover a lot of ground when I hunt and the mushrooms seem to hold up fine.. The solid mesh bags are kind of like sandpaper on the shrooms if you put the shrooms directly into them.. I figure the mesh vent at the bottom of the bag is big enough to let plenty of spores out..


----------



## eternalsunking

Clearly tearing up the morels would be tragic lol. Here is one of the bags I'm seeing online. Small mesh throughout the whole bag.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/497313...2hVPo1NCm-FLevIbQMVHjy-0QYbKlrpQaAsVyEALw_wcB


----------



## mmh

eternalsunking said:


> I'm ready to jump into my second year of hunting. Already waking up to the spongy patterns in my dreams.
> 
> Where is a good place to buy some quality morel sacks for hunting?


My wife found a large laundry bag with small mesh and cut it in half, sewed up the ends and put in a cinch rope, its the best bag I have ever used. The fabric is quite smooth so it doesn't damage the Mushroom. My brother insists on tying his bag to a belt loop which is very hard on the mushroom. But then he hunts barefoot so that may tell you a lot. Good luck this year.


----------



## mmh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> What up everybody so glad you're here.. It's F.O.T.S. with that flow back in your ear.. This ain't the fantastic voyage, but I'm still on a mission, to see if I can't get your attention.. Now I want to drop some information.. Just a little additive to your education.. I live my life by the code of the fungus.. 600 prime acres, shroom sacks in the trunk.. When I'm on the trail, I plan to fill my pail, so throw your hands up if you're down with the Morel.. 1 2 3, it's like A B C if shroom huntin didn't pay, I'd hike for free..
> Slide, slide, but that's that past, I got sumpin' brand new for that ass..
> 
> Sorry guys, I had to lol.. Nothing like starting the 2018 season off with a remix of some old school rhymes.. Hopefully we all kill the shrooms this year like that song killed Coolio's career.. I know we still have a little while to wait, but this weather is starting to give me the fever bad.. I can't wait to raid Brown county again.. This year, I won't forget to pack my compass lol.. I know last year we all talked about meeting up for a group hunt.. Are you guys still game? If so we need to get it planned, so everybody can put in for the time off work..


When I read the old school rhyme I thought it would be the band Lakeside with the song Fantastic voyage. If you enjoy old school music like Coolio I would suggest that you check out Fantastic voyage on Youtube. I hope you enjoy


----------



## Guest

eternalsunking said:


> Clearly tearing up the morels would be tragic lol. Here is one of the bags I'm seeing online. Small mesh throughout the whole bag.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/497313...2hVPo1NCm-FLevIbQMVHjy-0QYbKlrpQaAsVyEALw_wcB


Yeah, those bags should work just fine.. I honestly don't think it's that critical to use mesh sacks, but it definitely won't hurt anything.. When you pick a mushroom the spores get all over your hands and clothes.. You literally turn into a spore broadcasting machine while you're walking through the woods.. Not to mention every time you open your bag thousands of spores float into the air..



mmh said:


> When I read the old school rhyme I thought it would be the band Lakeside with the song Fantastic voyage. If you enjoy old school music like Coolio I would suggest that you check out Fantastic voyage on Youtube. I hope you enjoy


I actually saw the band Lakeside play live when I was 7 or 8.. The Ohio Players were at the state fair and Lakeside was there special guest.. I knew right then that I had to learn how to play the saxophone.. I've been hooked on funk music ever since.. I got to meet Bo Henderson in person, at a music festival in Dayton Ohio about 15 years ago.. He was singing with the Temptations and couldn't believe that a goofy white boy recognized him as the lead singer of Lakeside..


----------



## tommyjosh

I am from Minnesota thinking of going to southern Illinois/ Indiana do you think the season will start by April 1 - april 7 we don’t need big yellows all we need are little greys so my question is do you think it will be worth it to go that week


----------



## Guest

tommyjosh said:


> I am from Minnesota thinking of going to southern Illinois/ Indiana do you think the season will start by April 1 - april 7 we don’t need big yellows all we need are little greys so my question is do you think it will be worth it to go that week


It's hard to say man, it really depends on the weather this year.. Last year me and a buddy hit Brown county on April 10th.. We spent about 12 hours in the woods, and hiked 22 miles.. We found like 5 small greys in total.. A couple days later, the forum blew up with people posting finds all over southern Indiana.. If you are from Minnesota, I wouldn't waste my time coming to Indiana.. You will be disappointed.. The mushroom hunting here is nowhere near as good as it is in Minnesota.. If you absolutely have to travel to get your mushroom fix, I would focus on hitting north central Kentucky the week of April 1st.. I'm actually not even sure what the laws are in Indiana for non residents.. I may be wrong, but I believe I've read non residents have to stay on the marked trails..


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> It's hard to say man, it really depends on the weather this year.. Last year me and a buddy hit Brown county on April 10th.. We spent about 12 hours in the woods, and hiked 22 miles.. We found like 5 small greys in total.. A couple days later, the forum blew up with people posting finds all over southern Indiana.. If you are from Minnesota, I wouldn't waste my time coming to Indiana.. You will be disappointed.. The mushroom hunting here is nowhere near as good as it is in Minnesota.. If you absolutely have to travel to get your mushroom fix, I would focus on hitting north central Kentucky the week of April 1st.. I'm actually not even sure what the laws are in Indiana for non residents.. I may be wrong, but I believe I've read non residents have to stay on the marked trails..


Thank you for the advice


----------



## Guest

tommyjosh said:


> Thank you for the advice


Your welcome, glad I could help.. I done some research about non residents having to stay on the trails.. It looks like they changed that law in 2014.. So you are good to hunt any state owned properties in Indiana.. The only exception being nature preserves.. Nobody is allowed to forage for anything in nature preserves..


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Your welcome, glad I could help.. I done some research about non residents having to stay on the trails.. It looks like they changed that law in 2014.. So you are good to hunt any state owned properties in Indiana.. The only exception being nature preserves.. Nobody is allowed to forage for anything in nature preserves..


You can hunt national forests too right?


----------



## Guest

tommyjosh said:


> You can hunt national forests too right?


Yeah, your just not supposed to sell anything you find in the national forest.. I'm thinking about hitting Hoosier National Forest myself this spring..


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Yeah, your just not supposed to sell anything you find in the national forest.. I'm thinking about hitting Hoosier National Forest myself this spring..


If we go early this year to Indiana we will probably go in that area looked and there looks like a lot of public land south of there. Is it hilly there and are there any other trees to look for besides elms and cottonwoods there.


----------



## Guest

tommyjosh said:


> If we go early this year to Indiana we will probably go in that area looked and there looks like a lot of public land south of there. Is it hilly there and are there any other trees to look for besides elms and cottonwoods there.


I've never hunted down there before.. Closest I've been is Brown County State park.. Which is about 75 miles north of there.. Southern Indiana in general is very hilly though.. The main trees around here are dead elms, poplar, and white ash..








That's a picture I took of the landscape in Brown County last year.. I assume the landscape in Hoosier National Forest is very similar..


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I've never hunted down there before.. Closest I've been is Brown County State park.. Which is about 75 miles north of there.. Southern Indiana in general is very hilly though.. The main trees around here are dead elms, poplar, and white ash..
> View attachment 3573
> 
> That's a picture I took of the landscape in Brown County last year.. I assume the landscape in Hoosier National Forest is very similar..


Well if guess we go looks like we will need to put our hiking shoes on and be ready for a long tiring day I was going through some of Indiana’s 2017 board and seemed like it was a terrible year what happend?


----------



## Guest

tommyjosh said:


> Well if guess we go looks like we will need to put our hiking shoes on and be ready for a long tiring day I was going through some of Indiana’s 2017 board and seemed like it was a terrible year what happend?


You will definitely need your hiking shoes, and a compass.. We learned the hard way about not always being able to rely on modern technology.. I pride myself on my navigation abilities, but we got down in a valley and got completely turned around almost as soon as we got off the trail.. We both had gps waypoints set on our phones, but the trees were so thick we kept losing our GPS signals.. We found our way out just in time.. We damn near had to spend the night in the woods.. I'm pretty sure the weather got us last year.. We were having an early spring, ground temps hit 50* in late March, and then the first week of April a hard freeze hit.. Day time temps were in the low 30's and then it dropped down in the teens at night for a week solid.. I think the mycelium started growing and then the cold killed it before it had a chance to produce any mushrooms.. Then after it warmed back up, we didn't get enough rain, and it got too hot too quick.. I think we hit 80* a few days in late April.. So the conditions were never really right for fruiting.. I will say this, I've mushroom hunted for over 30 years now.. I've hunted all over central and northern Indiana, south central Georgia, southern Kentucky, and eastern Tennessee.. I've never seen a more promising morel spot than Brown county.. The soil conditions were perfect, and there are target trees for as far as the eye can see.. I saved some waypoints that I will definitely go back and check year after year.. There are definitely some mother lodes just waiting to happen down there..


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> You will definitely need your hiking shoes, and a compass.. We learned the hard way about not always being able to rely on modern technology.. I pride myself on my navigation abilities, but we got down in a valley and got completely turned around almost as soon as we got off the trail.. We both had gps waypoints set on our phones, but the trees were so thick we kept losing our GPS signals.. We found our way out just in time.. We damn near had to spend the night in the woods.. I'm pretty sure the weather got us last year.. We were having an early spring, ground temps hit 50* in late March, and then the first week of April a hard freeze hit.. Day time temps were in the low 30's and then it dropped down in the teens at night for a week solid.. I think the mycelium started growing and then the cold killed it before it had a chance to produce any mushrooms.. Then after it warmed back up, we didn't get enough rain, and it got too hot too quick.. I think we hit 80* a few days in late April.. So the conditions were never really right for fruiting.. I will say this, I've mushroom hunted for over 30 years now.. I've hunted all over central and northern Indiana, south central Georgia, southern Kentucky, and eastern Tennessee.. I've never seen a more promising morel spot than Brown county.. The soil conditions were perfect, and there are target trees for as far as the eye can see.. I saved some waypoints that I will definitely go back and check year after year.. There are definitely some mother lodes just waiting to happen down there..


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> You will definitely need your hiking shoes, and a compass.. We learned the hard way about not always being able to rely on modern technology.. I pride myself on my navigation abilities, but we got down in a valley and got completely turned around almost as soon as we got off the trail.. We both had gps waypoints set on our phones, but the trees were so thick we kept losing our GPS signals.. We found our way out just in time.. We damn near had to spend the night in the woods.. I'm pretty sure the weather got us last year.. We were having an early spring, ground temps hit 50* in late March, and then the first week of April a hard freeze hit.. Day time temps were in the low 30's and then it dropped down in the teens at night for a week solid.. I think the mycelium started growing and then the cold killed it before it had a chance to produce any mushrooms.. Then after it warmed back up, we didn't get enough rain, and it got too hot too quick.. I think we hit 80* a few days in late April.. So the conditions were never really right for fruiting.. I will say this, I've mushroom hunted for over 30 years now.. I've hunted all over central and northern Indiana, south central Georgia, southern Kentucky, and eastern Tennessee.. I've never seen a more promising morel spot than Brown county.. The soil conditions were perfect, and there are target trees for as far as the eye can see.. I saved some waypoints that I will definitely go back and check year after year.. There are definitely some mother lodes just waiting to happen down there..


If we go I think that will be the general area we will go mabye 50 miles south of there. It was a weird year h
Here in Minnesota to much less then we usually find we had a spot from 2 years ago that had 200-300 around one huge dead elm. Last year it only produced 3 amazing how weird them little morels can be. We learn something every year. This year we never hunted low lands/river beds. We were always on a hill usually half way up. Do you hunt low lands or hills.


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> You will definitely need your hiking shoes, and a compass.. We learned the hard way about not always being able to rely on modern technology.. I pride myself on my navigation abilities, but we got down in a valley and got completely turned around almost as soon as we got off the trail.. We both had gps waypoints set on our phones, but the trees were so thick we kept losing our GPS signals.. We found our way out just in time.. We damn near had to spend the night in the woods.. I'm pretty sure the weather got us last year.. We were having an early spring, ground temps hit 50* in late March, and then the first week of April a hard freeze hit.. Day time temps were in the low 30's and then it dropped down in the teens at night for a week solid.. I think the mycelium started growing and then the cold killed it before it had a chance to produce any mushrooms.. Then after it warmed back up, we didn't get enough rain, and it got too hot too quick.. I think we hit 80* a few days in late April.. So the conditions were never really right for fruiting.. I will say this, I've mushroom hunted for over 30 years now.. I've hunted all over central and northern Indiana, south central Georgia, southern Kentucky, and eastern Tennessee.. I've never seen a more promising morel spot than Brown county.. The soil conditions were perfect, and there are target trees for as far as the eye can see.. I saved some waypoints that I will definitely go back and check year after year.. There are definitely some mother lodes just waiting to happen down there..


One of my biggest weekends last week


----------



## Guest

tommyjosh said:


> View attachment 3578
> View attachment 3577
> 
> One of my biggest weekends last week


That's a nice haul for one weekend man.. They used to grow like that around here 15-20 years ago.. Sadly all of our big Elm and Ash trees got killed off, and the number of mushrooms we see is getting smaller and smaller every year.. I did hit a 12lb mother lode a couple years ago.. I walked up on a steep ass hill and the whole side of it was just covered in them.. Anymore we are lucky if we can find 200-300 in an entire season.. I hunt hills and bottom ground.. My best early spots are steep hills, and my best mid and late season spots are bottom ground, but I have found shrooms on the bottom early in the season also.. I forgot to tell you earlier to check Sycamore trees if you come to Indiana.. They like to grow in the bottom ground, and when they turn on they can pop up some decent numbers sometimes.. It's amazing how adaptable morels are.. We didn't start seeing them associate with the Sycamore trees until most of the elm and Ash trees died.. Nature always finds a way I guess..


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That's a nice haul for one weekend man.. They used to grow like that around here 15-20 years ago.. Sadly all of our big Elm and Ash trees got killed off, and the number of mushrooms we see is getting smaller and smaller every year.. I did hit a 12lb mother lode a couple years ago.. I walked up on a steep ass hill and the whole side of it was just covered in them.. Anymore we are lucky if we can find 200-300 in an entire season.. I hunt hills and bottom ground.. My best early spots are steep hills, and my best mid and late season spots are bottom ground, but I have found shrooms on the bottom early in the season also.. I forgot to tell you earlier to check Sycamore trees if you come to Indiana.. They like to grow in the bottom ground, and when they turn on they can pop up some decent numbers sometimes.. It's amazing how adaptable morels are.. We didn't start seeing them associate with the Sycamore trees until most of the elm and Ash trees died.. Nature always finds a way I guess..


We in Minneosta still have many if dying elms. Another thing is that where I live not too many people hunt morels. Doesn’t Indiana have hunters every woods you step into.


----------



## Guest

tommyjosh said:


> We in Minneosta still have many if dying elms. Another thing is that where I live not too many people hunt morels. Doesn’t Indiana have hunters every woods you step into.


I think I'm gonna have to make a trip to Minnesota this year then.. Is there a lot of public ground up there? We have a lot of what I call "Hipster Hunters" around here.. Basically they just go stomp through the woods hoping to get lucky so they can post pictures on Facebook and Instagram.. Most of them don't really know what they are doing and they usually give up after a couple trips into the woods with no luck.. I think the number of serious hunters around here is on the decline though.. Last year I only ran into one other hunter while I was out hunting.. There was a guy on this forum though who was posting pictures from one of the same spots I hunt.. I didn't have the heart to tell him that I had already hit that woods twice and cleared it before he ever checked it the first time..


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I think I'm gonna have to make a trip to Minnesota this year then.. Is there a lot of public ground up there? We have a lot of what I call "Hipster Hunters" around here.. Basically they just go stomp through the woods hoping to get lucky so they can post pictures on Facebook and Instagram.. Most of them don't really know what they are doing and they usually give up after a couple trips into the woods with no luck.. I think the number of serious hunters around here is on the decline though.. Last year I only ran into one other hunter while I was out hunting.. There was a guy on this forum though who was posting pictures from one of the same spots I hunt.. I didn't have the heart to tell him that I had already hit that woods twice and cleared it before he ever checked it the first time..


Ya we have quite a bit in central Minneosta. The closer you go to the cities the more people. We always try and stay away from the cities. We think if there are people hunting all over why would we go there, someone has probably already been there.


----------



## Guest

tommyjosh said:


> Ya we have quite a bit in central Minneosta. The closer you go to the cities the more people. We always try and stay away from the cities. We think if there are people hunting all over why would we go there, someone has probably already been there.


That sounds like a good strategy to me.. I like to get to my honey holes before the sun comes up.. I've started many hunts with a flashlight.. I'm always paranoid someone will beat me to the shrooms.. By the time most people get up, I'm already 2 or 3 miles deep into the woods..

So what's everyone's thoughts about the upcoming season? It seems like the spring rains are hitting a few weeks early this year.. Do you think that's an indication that spring is going to come early as well? Vern, where are you at buddy? I can't believe you haven't made your grand entrance yet.. I'm starting to get worried.. That flu is vicious this year.. I hope you didn't turn into one of those statistics..


----------



## eternalsunking

Tommyjosh,

Do you ever hunt in northern Minnesota? I will be just across the border in Ontario on June 9th - 15th at my fishing cabin. Any chance of finding some yellows that late in the season?


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That sounds like a good strategy to me.. I like to get to my honey holes before the sun comes up.. I've started many hunts with a flashlight.. I'm always paranoid someone will beat me to the shrooms.. By the time most people get up, I'm already 2 or 3 miles deep into the woods..
> 
> So what's everyone's thoughts about the upcoming season? It seems like the spring rains are hitting a few weeks early this year.. Do you think that's an indication that spring is going to come early as well? Vern, where are you at buddy? I can't believe you haven't made your grand entrance yet.. I'm starting to get worried.. That flu is vicious this year.. I hope you didn't turn into one of those statistics..


Never hunted with a flashlight in do u usually hunt private or public land?


----------



## tommyjosh

eternalsunking said:


> Tommyjosh,
> 
> Do you ever hunt in northern Minnesota? I will be just across the border in Ontario on June 9th - 15th at my fishing cabin. Any chance of finding some yellows that late in the season?


Yes we have about 2 in a half hours from the border never found any though. I don’t think you would find yellows only blacks


----------



## Guest

tommyjosh said:


> Never hunted with a flashlight in do u usually hunt private or public land?


Most of my spots are public land, but I do have access to some private land.. My family owns a few acres of wooded land, and a few of my buddies own some wooded land..


----------



## noskydaddy

finderoftheshrooms said:


> There's a guy on this forum, I believe his name is NutSac.. He makes and sells nice shrooms bags.. Just search his name on here and you should find him..


For what its worth...
I have purchased two sacks from nutsac. I was happy with my purchase. Would buy again.


----------



## noskydaddy

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I've never hunted down there before.. Closest I've been is Brown County State park.. Which is about 75 miles north of there.. Southern Indiana in general is very hilly though.. The main trees around here are dead elms, poplar, and white ash..
> View attachment 3573
> 
> That's a picture I took of the landscape in Brown County last year.. I assume the landscape in Hoosier National Forest is very similar..


I took a picture from this very scenic overlook last year!


----------



## noskydaddy

Ya @vern, where are you buddy?!

We need some bad jokes and old man flirting with the ladies.


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Most of my spots are public land, but I do have access to some private land.. My family owns a few acres of wooded land, and a few of my buddies own some wooded land..


Same with us all of ours is public we always have to get there before other people do.


----------



## Guest

noskydaddy said:


> I took a picture from this very scenic overlook last year!


No way bro.. That's the valley Nebo and I got lost as shit in last year lol.. We hiked all the way down that SOB.. We were probably four or five miles deep before we figured out we were lost.. The ground we were walking on probably hadn't ever been walked on by humans before.. I say that because there is no way any sane person could ever think it would be a good idea to venture down there on foot.. I swear on this mushroom season though, that valley is hands down the best Morel ground I have ever seen anywhere.. Big dead elms, and giant poplar trees as far as the eye can see.. I'm pretty sure if we would have been there two days later we would have found more shrooms than we could have carried out..


----------



## noskydaddy

finderoftheshrooms said:


> No way bro.. That's the valley Nebo and I got lost as shit in last year lol.. We hiked all the way down that SOB.. We were probably four or five miles deep before we figured out we were lost.. The ground we were walking on probably hadn't ever been walked on by humans before.. I say that because there is no way any sane person could ever think it would be a good idea to venture down there on foot.. I swear on this mushroom season though, that valley is hands down the best Morel ground I have ever seen anywhere.. Big dead elms, and giant poplar trees as far as the eye can see.. I'm pretty sure if we would have been there two days later we would have found more shrooms than we could have carried out..


Incredible. I still remember when you had reported back that you two got lost. That was crazy. I had no idea this is where it was. But yes, I know exactly where that is. What a great view. Sounds like an exciting and dicey mushroom adventure though!


----------



## deleted

eternalsunking said:


> I'm ready to jump into my second year of hunting. Already waking up to the spongy patterns in my dreams.
> 
> Where is a good place to buy some quality morel sacks for hunting?


For starters look up top and go to the"classifieds". one of our regular guys offers some very nice ones..he will be offering them here before the season gets started.


----------



## eternalsunking

vern said:


> For starters look up top and go to the"classifieds". one of our regular guys offers some very nice ones..he will be offering them here before the season gets started.


Thanks Vern,

I think I like the bags Nutsak is selling. I'm trying to reach him on Etsy. We still have 5 to 6 weeks before things start to get serious lol.


----------



## jack

eternalsunking said:


> I think I like the bags Nutsak is selling. I'm trying to reach him on Etsy. We still have 5 to 6 weeks before things start to get serious lol.


I haven't looked myself, but check out the Classifieds Section on here.


----------



## noskydaddy

Hi @jack, hope all is well in the north country. I was in Traverse City last fall during that glorious blue sky 80 degree spell for a week straight. Best vacation weather ever in Northern MI!

Can I ask you a technical question: Is there a way to default the forum threads so that the *last (newest) comments come up first*? If I'm not mistaken - right now and since as long as I recall - we have to navigate to the end of the thread to see the latest posts which is a little cumbersome when the thread expands over time.

I know you like good feedback, and if this is occurring for everyone, I'm sure it would be a useful "global settings change."

In short, newest post first and oldest post last. 

Best of luck to you this mushie season!


----------



## Guest

noskydaddy said:


> Incredible. I still remember when you had reported back that you two got lost. That was crazy. I had no idea this is where it was. But yes, I know exactly where that is. What a great view. Sounds like an exciting and dicey mushroom adventure though!


It's beautiful there man.. The whole park is absolutely gorgeous.. I will definitely remember that day for the rest of my life.. 


vern said:


> For starters look up top and go to the"classifieds". one of our regular guys offers some very nice ones..he will be offering them here before the season gets started.


I can sleep easy now.. The great Verndini has finally arrived.. Glad to see ya man.. I've been on this forum for four or five years now, and I never knew there was a classified section here.. 


Tess said:


> Just wanted to say hello. Im Tess. I’m not a professional, but I go every year in hopes to find 2-3 lbs of morels. I have a few place to look since they sold part of the land to contractors that have it all security covered. Which is aggravating because it was part of public lands before. Sad day. Last year I didn’t get our till late in the season and only found about 7 little guys. It was a bit of a bummer. I’m in Southern Indiana.


Hello Tess.. Welcome to the thread.. They call me Finder, but most of the time I'm actually lost.. Last year was a tough year for most of us.. I lost a honey hole last year also.. I didn't lose it to a corporation though.. It got infested with garlic mustard.. I hate hearing about public land being sold to private companies.. 99% of the land in Indiana is already privately owned.. If the government gets it's way, 100% of the land will be privately owned before long..


----------



## Guest

noskydaddy said:


> Hi @jack, hope all is well in the north country. I was in Traverse City last fall during that glorious blue sky 80 degree spell for a week straight. Best vacation weather ever in Northern MI!
> 
> Can I ask you a technical question: Is there a way to default the forum threads so that the *last (newest) comments come up first*? If I'm not mistaken - right now and since as long as I recall - we have to navigate to the end of the thread to see the latest posts which is a little cumbersome when the thread expands over time.
> 
> I know you like good feedback, and if this is occurring for everyone, I'm sure it would be a useful "global settings change."
> 
> In short, newest post first and oldest post last.
> 
> Best of luck to you this mushie season!


NoSky, when you are in the Indiana Forum home page, there's a link that shows when the last comment was posted in this thread.. If you click on that link it will take you to the most recent post.. Hang on and I will post a screenshot..


----------



## Guest

Mines not in bold right now because I've already read the latest post, but when there's a new post the time and date will be in bold font.. It's actually a link you can click, and it will take you to the most recent post of the thread..


----------



## eternalsunking

jack said:


> I haven't looked myself, but check out the Classifieds Section on here.


I was able to reach him on Etsy, just had to make an etsy account first. He's gonna quote me a couple custom bags. 

I have a few "old timers" bringing me into the hunting scene. They've only ever used Walmart bags or whatever they had handy.


----------



## eternalsunking

Is anyone concerned about this two-day blip of warm weather? It looks like the temps are going to settle back down into the 30's tomorrow. I love 74 and sunny, but I like morels more.


----------



## Lisa Barringer

noskydaddy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Since we had such a good thread last year, I thought I'd make a fresh one for 2018.
> 
> Can you please post your morel outings here for everyone to enjoy like last year?
> 
> I can feel it coming on even though it's only February.
> 
> Hope all you HOOSIERS are well!
> 
> @noskydaddy


We used to hunt for morels in Missouri 50+ years ago but now live in NC, do you know if they are in this area? I would love to find some for my 80 year old mother.


----------



## Guest

eternalsunking said:


> Is anyone concerned about this two-day blip of warm weather? It looks like the temps are going to settle back down into the 30's tomorrow. I love 74 and sunny, but I like morels more.


I'm worried sick.. This is not good at all.. I took a ground temp reading on my lunch break and my backyard is reading 54* at 4 inches.. I looked on greencaster and it's showing the ground temps have been above 50* for the last 3 days.. It's way to early for ground temps that high.. Looks like temps tomorrow are going to be in the upper 60's as well.. We undoubtedly are going to have another hard freeze still.. I hope we aren't looking at a repeat of last years season..


----------



## tommyjosh

eternalsunking said:


> Is anyone concerned about this two-day blip of warm weather? It looks like the temps are going to settle back down into the 30's tomorrow. I love 74 and sunny, but I like morels more.


No it shouldn't put a Dent into the season


----------



## eternalsunking

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'm worried sick.. This is not good at all.. I took a ground temp reading on my lunch break and my backyard is reading 54* at 4 inches.. I looked on greencaster and it's showing the ground temps have been above 50* for the last 3 days.. It's way to early for ground temps that high.. Looks like temps tomorrow are going to be in the upper 60's as well.. We undoubtedly are going to have another hard freeze still.. I hope we aren't looking at a repeat of last years season..


Here in Indianapolis, the low tonight is 36 degrees with a high tomorrow or 39. With a cold rain coming through I expect the ground temp to drop quickly... But I also didn't think the ground temps would be high either. Still, optimist, we had a good hard freeze this winter.


----------



## Guest

eternalsunking said:


> Here in Indianapolis, the low tonight is 36 degrees with a high tomorrow or 39. With a cold rain coming through I expect the ground temp to drop quickly... But I also didn't think the ground temps would be high either. Still, optimist, we had a good hard freeze this winter.


I haven't seen the weather today, but my phone is showing a high tomorrow of 63.. I guess that could be at midnight though and the temps could drop all day tomorrow.. The high ground temps right now aren't a huge deal as long as they don't stay like this for very long.. It looks like temps are supposed to make it back into the 50's next week.. I'll do some math when I get off work, but the degree day count has to be higher than normal for this time of year..


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I haven't seen the weather today, but my phone is showing a high tomorrow of 63.. I guess that could be at midnight though and the temps could drop all day tomorrow.. The high ground temps right now aren't a huge deal as long as they don't stay like this for very long.. It looks like temps are supposed to make it back into the 50's next week.. I'll do some math when I get off work, but the degree day count has to be higher than normal for this time of year..


I’m sure this is just a little warm up things will get back to normal.


----------



## Guest

Tess said:


> Hey Finder! Yeah, it sure is so it’s hard to find spots. But I have a couple friends that are willing to let my tromp around their acreage in two different areas once the season begins. We’ve had ground temps in the 50s here for the last week. I’m wondering if there might be an early flush. Probably gonna go check out the area just to see if there might be some good possible locations on those lands.


It's always good to have friends, and it's even better to have friends who own land.. No, I wouldn't bother going out to look for mushrooms anywhere in Indiana yet.. The ground is just now starting to warm up really.. The simplified version of how mushrooms work, the "roots" of the mushrooms need to grow underground before the "mushroom plant" can make mushrooms.. The ground temps need to be above 40* for at least a week straight to make the "mushroom seeds" germinate.. Then the ground temps need to stay above 40* for another 25-30 days in a row.. So the "mushroom plant" can colonize the ground and grow big enough to make mushrooms.. Then, once the "mushroom plant" is big enough, the ground temps need to hit 50* to trigger the mushroom plant to make mushrooms.. That takes somewhere around another week or so to happen.. So basically we are looking at 45-50 days of good ground temps before we'll start to see mushrooms.. That's why are season generally starts sometime in April.. The reason I'm worried about ground temps now is because if the mushroom seeds start to germinate, and then the ground freezes again, it will kill the mushroom plants growing under ground.. They'll start growing again when it warms back up, but they may not have time to grow big enough to make mushrooms this year..


----------



## Guest

tommyjosh said:


> I’m sure this is just a little warm up things will get back to normal.


Yeah I think we'll be ok.. The ground is just now starting to thaw.. Another few days with temps in the 70's could have been disastrous though..


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Yeah I think we'll be ok.. The ground is just now starting to thaw.. Another few days with temps in the 70's could have been disastrous though..


Oh yes for sure the ground temp would race up and then fall dramatically basically killing the “mushrooms”


----------



## noskydaddy

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Mines not in bold right now because I've already read the latest post, but when there's a new post the time and date will be in bold font.. It's actually a link you can click, and it will take you to the most recent post of the thread..
> View attachment 3579


Understood, thanks for the tip!


----------



## noskydaddy

@vern is in the lead on the POLL!

Vern, how are the knees buddy? You _stretching _like I taught you?

It's good for more than just mushroom hunting ya know!


----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> I sure as hell am, exactly how last year started.


I'm keeping my fingers crossed and I'm going to start looking for a virgin to sacrifice to the shroom gods.. Hopefully it decides to stay warm this year.. Right now, I'm more concerned with flooding than the temperatures..


----------



## deleted

eternalsunking said:


> Thanks, I found his etsy site.
> 
> Does anyone have a preference on bags: nylon vs cotton? large mesh vs small mesh?
> 
> Or do you just bring the darn bag lol


My personal favs are the ones that i just took my Kroger groceries out of...lmao


----------



## deleted

tommyjosh said:


> I am from Minnesota thinking of going to southern Illinois/ Indiana do you think the season will start by April 1 - april 7 we don’t need big yellows all we need are little greys so my question is do you think it will be worth it to go that week


you are right on the money down here in southern In. Indy and north you might want to give it another week or so dude..


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> @vern is in the lead on the POLL!
> 
> Vern, how are the knees buddy? You _stretching _like I taught you?
> 
> It's good for more than just mushroom hunting ya know!


Hay dude...thought it was about time for you to update the board.
my knees are bout the only think working well on my bod. my back has gotten much worse and my copd really sucks. cant go anywhere without my inhaler and a lot of breaks because of my back. all that being said...wont keep me out of the woods..ill crawl my way there and back if i have too !!!!


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed and I'm going to start looking for a virgin to sacrifice to the shroom gods.. Hopefully it decides to stay warm this year.. Right now, I'm more concerned with flooding than the temperatures..


i gave up lookin for virgins about sixty years ago...


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Ya @vern, where are you buddy?!
> 
> We need some bad jokes and old man flirting with the ladies.


im in Clark county big daddy, not far from Louisville Ky. and as you know very well...i have plenty of bad jokes yet to be posted here as usual...


----------



## eternalsunking

vern said:


> i gave up lookin for virgins about sixty years ago...



So we have you to blame for last years lack of mushroom bounty!


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> It's beautiful there man.. The whole park is absolutely gorgeous.. I will definitely remember that day for the rest of my life..
> 
> I can sleep easy now.. The great Verndini has finally arrived.. Glad to see ya man.. I've been on this forum for four or five years now, and I never knew there was a classified section here..
> 
> Hello Tess.. Welcome to the thread.. They call me Finder, but most of the time I'm actually lost.. Last year was a tough year for most of us.. I lost a honey hole last year also.. I didn't lose it to a corporation though.. It got infested with garlic mustard.. I hate hearing about public land being sold to private companies.. 99% of the land in Indiana is already privately owned.. If the government gets it's way, 100% of the land will be privately owned before long..


Tess dont forget about the state parks around the lakes, lot of woodlands, also Hoosier National park is huge.
Finder...this time of the year i make this my home page so i can keep up on the latest gossip from all of you goofballs...lmao


----------



## Guest

I've gotta stop getting all my work done before lunch.. I'm stuck here for another 6 hours, and unless we get some customers, the only thing I have to do is sit here and daydream about mushrooms..


vern said:


> i gave up lookin for virgins about sixty years ago...


I've only found one of those in 36 years.. I'll never give up looking though.. Aside from mushrooms and bass, beaver is my favorite thing to hunt.. Seriously though Vern, I'm sorry to hear about your health man.. That's a real bummer.. Is there anything they can do for your back? You need to get one of those all terrain Hoover Round scooters for mushroom season.. My neighbor has one.. He drives that thing all over his yard and never gets stuck.. You get yourself one of those and you'll find more mushrooms than all of us combined.. Last year was a real wake up call for me.. It was the first time in my life my body had a hard time keeping up with what my brain wanted to do.. So I gave up the cigarettes, started eating better, and joined a gym. I feel better right now than I have in 15 years.. I'm looking forward to putting in some serious work this mushroom season..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I've gotta stop getting all my work done before lunch.. I'm stuck here for another 6 hours, and unless we get some customers, the only thing I have to do is sit here and daydream about mushrooms..
> 
> I've only found one of those in 36 years.. I'll never give up looking though.. Aside from mushrooms and bass, beaver is my favorite thing to hunt.. Seriously though Vern, I'm sorry to hear about your health man.. That's a real bummer.. Is there anything they can do for your back? You need to get one of those all terrain Hoover Round scooters for mushroom season.. My neighbor has one.. He drives that thing all over his yard and never gets stuck.. You get yourself one of those and you'll find more mushrooms than all of us combined.. Last year was a real wake up call for me.. It was the first time in my life my body had a hard time keeping up with what my brain wanted to do.. So I gave up the cigarettes, started eating better, and joined a gym. I feel better right now than I have in 15 years.. I'm looking forward to putting in some serious work this mushroom season..


You people that quit smokin, eating healthy and working out make me want to puke..lmao.
I had an MRI done two weeks ago on my back, thought it might be a disk they could fix. turns out its just arthritis around the surgery i had back in the eighty's. and the nerves in my leg are rubbing up against it and there is just nothing they can do about it. they gave me a tins unit to wear when i go, say it might help with the pain...ill have to see but i doubt it...oh well, shit happens.


----------



## tommyjosh

vern said:


> you are right on the money down here in southern In. Indy and north you might want to give it another week or so dude..


Yea I was looking at last year and by the looks of it it really got going the 2nd week of april


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> You people that quit smokin, eating healthy and working out make me want to puke..lmao.
> I had an MRI done two weeks ago on my back, thought it might be a disk they could fix. turns out its just arthritis around the surgery i had back in the eighty's. and the nerves in my leg are rubbing up against it and there is just nothing they can do about it. they gave me a tins unit to wear when i go, say it might help with the pain...ill have to see but i doubt it...oh well, shit happens.


They used to make me puke to man.. Then I got lost as shit in the woods and had to hike 10 miles straight up two steep as hills to get out.. Made me realize that if I wanted to keep mushroom hunting the way I like to mushroom hunt, I was gonna have to change some shit.. Addictions will make you do some strange stuff man.. I'm just glad I got addicted to mushrooms and not drugs..


----------



## Guest

tommyjosh said:


> Yea I was looking at last year and by the looks of it it really got going the 2nd week of april


It's still too early really to know, but if the weather stays like this, we are going to have an early spring in Indiana this year.. The weather is saying highs in the 50's this weekend, and all of next week it's supposed to be in the 50's and 60's..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> They used to make me puke to man.. Then I got lost as shit in the woods and had to hike 10 miles straight up two steep as hills to get out.. Made me realize that if I wanted to keep mushroom hunting the way I like to mushroom hunt, I was gonna have to change some shit.. Addictions will make you do some strange stuff man.. I'm just glad I got addicted to mushrooms and not drugs..


I think most of you know what drugs me and Smoky the bear are addicted too..hummmm


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> It's still too early really to know, but if the weather stays like this, we are going to have an early spring in Indiana this year.. The weather is saying highs in the 50's this weekend, and all of next week it's supposed to be in the 50's and 60's..


Oh I sure hope for a early spring


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> I think most of you know what drugs me and Smoky the bear are addicted too..hummmm


I consider ganja a health supplement.. The more you smoke, the healthier you get.. I never have and I never will turn down a joint.. Just look at Willie Nelson.. That dude's like 100 and he's still touring..



tommyjosh said:


> Oh I sure hope for a early spring


Me to buddy.. I'm starting to get the fever pretty bad.. The next month and a half is going to be a long one..


----------



## deleted

_*hay t-tom...








happy b-day my friend !!*_


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I consider ganja a health supplement.. The more you smoke, the healthier you get.. I never have and I never will turn down a joint.. Just look at Willie Nelson.. That dude's like 100 and he's still touring..
> 
> 
> Me to buddy.. I'm starting to get the fever pretty bad.. The next month and a half is going to be a long one..


Yes it is I cannot wait to see the first ones pop in Georgia and watch them come all the way to Minneosta


----------



## jack

noskydaddy said:


> Can I ask you a technical question: Is there a way to default the forum threads so that the *last (newest) comments come up first*?


I'll check but, I've been thru this before and it's just the way the Software is set up. I do like Finderoftheshrooms does.


----------



## engalwood

Howdy all, been a long winter. But tis the season is almost apon us


----------



## noskydaddy

jack said:


> I'll check but, I've been thru this before and it's just the way the Software is set up. I do like Finderoftheshrooms does.


Ok, Jack, no sweat then. Let's not worry about it.

Thanks buddy.


----------



## Guest

engalwood said:


> Howdy all, been a long winter. But tis the season is almost apon us


Good to see ya again Engalwood.. How's everything in the hood? I hope that it's all good.. Yes sir, the best season of the year is getting closer every day..


----------



## eternalsunking

I keep telling myself it's time to start walking and getting ready for the season... but i'm young. I'll just drink beer instead


----------



## Guest

eternalsunking said:


> I keep telling myself it's time to start walking and getting ready for the season... but i'm young. I'll just drink beer instead


That's how I normally train for mushroom season.. Popping the top on a few cold ones is great exercise for your picking finger and thumb..


----------



## Guest

It's official guys!! The deep south is on the board!! The 2018 season is under way!!


----------



## jslwalls

How’s everyone been? I’m starting to get excited as are the rest of you I can see. I’ll try to control myself a little bit or the days start feeling like weeks to me. I got a little time still for I’ll be in the woods. My earliest find ever is March 10 for Montgomery county and I don’t see that happening this year.


----------



## eternalsunking

finderoftheshrooms said:


> It's official guys!! The deep south is on the board!! The 2018 season is under way!!


Isn't this kind of crazy early?


----------



## engalwood

finderoftheshrooms said:


> It's official guys!! The deep south is on the board!! The 2018 season is under way!!


Bs? Lol


----------



## Guest

eternalsunking said:


> Isn't this kind of crazy early?


Not really, not for Georgia anyway.. They are usually start finding them around the 1st of March..


----------



## Guest

engalwood said:


> Bs? Lol


I saw the pic.. It's legit.. It's posted on the Alabama and Georgia board.. The mushroom was places in between Billy Graham's head and today's date for the picture..


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I saw the pic.. It's legit.. It's posted on the Alabama and Georgia board.. The mushroom was places in between Billy Graham's head and today's date for the picture..


Looks legit to me


----------



## eternalsunking

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Not really, not for Georgia anyway.. They are usually start finding them around the 1st of March..


I keep forgetting how close we are to March.


----------



## jashroomer

More often than not, I am still hoping for on last day of ice fishing this time of year, but that's not going to happen this year. So, it's time to set our sights on the upcoming morel season. Can't wait to hear about the first find in the Hoosier State.


----------



## jashroomer

eternalsunking said:


> Tommyjosh,
> 
> Do you ever hunt in northern Minnesota? I will be just across the border in Ontario on June 9th - 15th at my fishing cabin. Any chance of finding some yellows that late in the season?


I have had a couple days over the years hunting as we portage to the next lake. Found a few. We are usually up there about the same time in June, just over the boarder at Sandpoint Lodge. Been going up there for nearly 30 years.


----------



## eternalsunking

jashroomer said:


> I have had a couple days over the years hunting as we portage to the next lake. Found a few. We are usually up there about the same time in June, just over the boarder at Sandpoint Lodge. Been going up there for nearly 30 years.


Funny, we used to cross the border at Sandpoint Lake and then Fly to our cabin from there. You were no more than 15 to 20 miles from my cabin. Our cabin is just upstream from Namakan Lake as you head towards the Quetico Park. You have to portage over High Falls to pass our lake.


----------



## jashroomer

eternalsunking said:


> Funny, we used to cross the border at Sandpoint Lake and then Fly to our cabin from there. You were no more than 15 to 20 miles from my cabin. Our cabin is just upstream from Namakan Lake as you head towards the Quetico Park. You have to portage over High Falls to pass our lake.


A friend of mine just bought Sandpoint 2 years ago. I fished the Namakan river for the first time last year. We are heading up the 3 week of June this year.


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I saw the pic.. It's legit.. It's posted on the Alabama and Georgia board.. The mushroom was places in between Billy Graham's head and today's date for the picture..


when does the next bus leave for Georgia...


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> when does the next bus leave for Georgia...


I spent a lot of time in Augusta Georgia when I was younger.. We installed a few pieces of machinery and poured miles worth of concrete, in the biggest foundry I've ever been in, Georgia Ironworks.. I know the area pretty well, I'm very tempted to take a few vacation days and head down there next weekend..


----------



## eternalsunking

jashroomer said:


> A friend of mine just bought Sandpoint 2 years ago. I fished the Namakan river for the first time last year. We are heading up the 3 week of June this year.


I'll be at my lake the seconds week of June. I'll waive from a distance lol.


----------



## sparky92

Hey guys ..back again ! Psyched for new season to start! Sure everyone else is also!!


----------



## noskydaddy

Hey Sparky! Good to see you.


----------



## jslwalls

Be Safe!
What’s worse, texting and driving or a motel hunter driving and scanning every patch of woods for that fresh dead elm or perfect ash tree? It’s about this time of year my wife revokes my driving privileges.


----------



## Guest

Well shit.. I just took a Sunday drive past a few of my mushroom spots.. My honey hole has two feet of standing water in it.. The river is way over it's banks right now.. I couldn't even get back to check on my early spot, because the road was completely under water.. How are things looking in southern Indiana? Are you guys under water down there also?


----------



## deleted

man its flooded all over the place around here. i live about four miles from the Ohio river just across from Louisville.
houses flooded, flood gates closed to down town...man what a mess.this pic was outside my front door yesterday...not to worry, i just live in a low spot and its gone now. lots of run off down the hills and swollen creeks, dont know how this will affect the shroom crop. worst flooding in twenty years. my season starts about the first of April so i guess its just wait and see. last year was weak for me so i dont think it will get any worse...lol


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> man its flooded all over the place around here. i live about four miles from the Ohio river just across from Louisville.
> houses flooded, flood gates closed to down town...man what a mess.this pic was outside my front door yesterday...not to worry, i just live in a low spot and its gone now. lots of run off down the hills and swollen creeks, dont know how this will affect the shroom crop. worst flooding in twenty years. my season starts about the first of April so i guess its just wait and see. last year was weak for me so i dont think it will get any worse...lol
> View attachment 3623


I think you guys got a little more rain down there than we did up here.. We have some standing water but it's mostly confined to the low grounds around the river.. I'm pretty sure my honey hole gets flooded at least once a year.. As long as the water doesn't stick around for several days in a row, it doesn't seem to affect the mushrooms much.. If it did, then that spot wouldn't be my honey hole.. It's not supposed to rain again until later in the week.. I think you guys will be ok down there.. I'd keep my eyes open for a virgin though if I was you.. A sacrifice to the shroom gods never hurts..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I think you guys got a little more rain down there than we did up here.. We have some standing water but it's mostly confined to the low grounds around the river.. I'm pretty sure my honey hole gets flooded at least once a year.. As long as the water doesn't stick around for several days in a row, it doesn't seem to affect the mushrooms much.. If it did, then that spot wouldn't be my honey hole.. It's not supposed to rain again until later in the week.. I think you guys will be ok down there.. I'd keep my eyes open for a virgin though if I was you.. A sacrifice to the shroom gods never hurts..


As any well respected dirty old man would do, im always on the lookout for a virgin (_they wont let me hang out at the city park any more), _the Last thing i would do is to sacrifice her...


----------



## eternalsunking

my favorite walking trail is all flooded out. The White River is raging. Northside of Indy .


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> As any well respected dirty old man would do, im always on the lookout for a virgin (_they wont let me hang out at the city park any more), _the Last thing i would do is to sacrifice her...


Damn buddy.. You better watch it or they'll make you sign the list.. Then you'll have to knock on your neighbors doors and tell them their suspicions are true, you are indeed a sex offender.. That might be a little awkward.. I don't blame you for not wanting to sacrifice a virgin though.. I talk a big talk, but if it ever came down to it, I don't think I could sacrifice one either.. I'd probably just keep her chained up in my basement for awhile before turning her lose.. Seriously though, I wish you lived closer to me man.. I just chopped down some trees and I have some special logs that are ready to fire.. I'd like to get your opinion on them.. 









eternalsunking said:


> my favorite walking trail is all flooded out. The White River is raging. Northside of Indy .


That's about what the Mississinewa river looked like here yesterday.. I'm in Marion, about 60 miles north of Indy.. The standing water is pretty much gone though today.. The river is still a little high but it's nowhere near as bad as I thought it would be.. We dodged a bullet.. The shroom gods must have heard my prayers..


----------



## deleted

Hay finder, i might have found the tree that you got your log from. do you know what flavor you found there ?


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Hay finder, i might have found the tree that you got your log from. do you know what flavor you found there ?


Yup, that's the same kind of tree I got my logs from.. My buddy has a tree farm in Michigan.. He gave me a corner of his nursery to conduct experiments in.. The log in the picture is blood orange crossed with gorilla glue.. I haven't decided if I want to call it gorilla blood, or bloody gorilla yet.. I've been working on it for about a year now.. It's still not stable yet but it's getting there.. What flavor is yours? It looks like it's some nice dense wood.. I bet it's one of those logs that will burn all day long..


----------



## eternalsunking

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That's about what the Mississinewa river looked like here yesterday.. I'm in Marion, about 60 miles north of Indy.. The standing water is pretty much gone though today.. The river is still a little high but it's nowhere near as bad as I thought it would be.. We dodged a bullet.. The shroom gods must have heard my prayers..


Have you ever hunted the public land around Mississinewa lake? I was taking a peek at it late last year on google maps. Thinking about running up there mid-season this year.


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> Well today will be the forth time I've made it to the woods this year. I've been doing all the 12oz curls I can all winter to get my picken fingers ready, now I need to get my worn out lungs and legs back in shape. Time to load the dog up and head by the girl scouts house to get a sack of cookies an I'll be set.
> @vern, thanks for the birthday wish olbuddy. I could use some of that firewood, my punkin patch got crop dusted


Good to hear from you T tom, ... only about 4 more weeks for me and i am super stoked to get out there.
@noskydaddy that's lemon haze. next up in about three weeks is my old stand by White Widow.


----------



## Guest

eternalsunking said:


> Have you ever hunted the public land around Mississinewa lake? I was taking a peek at it late last year on google maps. Thinking about running up there mid-season this year.


I've hunted the Mississinewa reservoir my whole life.. Most of the "public land" around it is a nature preserve now.. Don't get me wrong, there's still quite a bit of ground you can hunt, but the terrain is straight up and down.. I prefer to hunt the Salamonie reservoir honestly.. If your coming from Indy, it's about the same distance as the Mississinewa.. There's just a lot more huntable ground around the Salamonie, and the terrain is easier to hike.. If you'd like to come up this way for a hunt this year, I'd be happy to meet up and take you to some of my proven spots.. There are plenty of mushrooms around here for everyone, and two people can cover more ground than one.. I normally take the last two weeks of April off work, so I can go hunting every day.. 


vern said:


> Good to hear from you T tom, ... only about 4 more weeks for me and i am super stoked to get out there.
> @noskydaddy that's lemon haze. next up in about three weeks is my old stand by White Widow.


I'm Finder not Nosky.. It's all good though, I realize you're older than dirt and your memory probably isn't what it used to be lol.. White Widow was the first "medical grade" smoke I ever got my hands on back in the day.. It's still one of my favorites.. I've been thinking about sprouting some super lemon haze, but I'm worried about not having enough room for it.. It's kind of a lanky plant isn't it?


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I've hunted the Mississinewa reservoir my whole life.. Most of the "public land" around it is a nature preserve now.. Don't get me wrong, there's still quite a bit of ground you can hunt, but the terrain is straight up and down.. I prefer to hunt the Salamonie reservoir honestly.. If your coming from Indy, it's about the same distance as the Mississinewa.. There's just a lot more huntable ground around the Salamonie, and the terrain is easier to hike.. If you'd like to come up this way for a hunt this year, I'd be happy to meet up and take you to some of my proven spots.. There are plenty of mushrooms around here for everyone, and two people can cover more ground than one.. I normally take the last two weeks of April off work, so I can go hunting every day..
> 
> I'm Finder not Nosky.. It's all good though, I realize you're older than dirt and your memory probably isn't what it used to be lol.. White Widow was the first "medical grade" smoke I ever got my hands on back in the day.. It's still one of my favorites.. I've been thinking about sprouting some super lemon haze, but I'm worried about not having enough room for it.. It's kind of a lanky plant isn't it?


oops...sorry Finder its that damned CRS...my space is also extremely limited, i live in my RV. i always switch from veg to flower after just three weeks, still nice yield but not nearly as big and bushy.


----------



## nutsak

Vern ! Good to see you still on here. What do you think of this rain? After this deep winter we had and this heavy rain early on. I know for sure I will be posting a bunch of photo's this year.
Also will be taking my son out so I have a young set of eyes scouting the woods. 
Best of luck to everybody on this thread I can't wait to see what we all haul this year!


----------



## deleted

Yo Nutsack...wettest February since its been recorded here. lets hope its good news. in later years, i wished that i had a son to teach what i know ! good luck this season dawg...


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> oops...sorry Finder its that damned CRS...my space is also extremely limited, i live in my RV. i always switch from veg to flower after just three weeks, still nice yield but not nearly as big and bushy.


That's some frosty looking stuff you have there.. My buddy in Michigan runs his lights 12/12 for the whole grow.. He's not really growing for smoke though.. He's working on genetics.. 


vern said:


> Yo Nutsack...wettest February since its been recorded here. lets hope its good news. in later years, i wished that i had a son to teach what i know ! good luck this season dawg...


If the temperatures stay like they have been, I think this years season could be epic.. If the temperatures drop and we get another hard freeze, I think we are looking at a repeat of last year..


----------



## nutsak

I might just be crazy enough to buy some kind of large wedding tent and a generator with some space heaters and heat blankets if that happens @finderoftheshrooms @vern ! HAHAHAHA Protect Your Honey Holes !


----------



## eternalsunking

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I've hunted the Mississinewa reservoir my whole life.. Most of the "public land" around it is a nature preserve now.. Don't get me wrong, there's still quite a bit of ground you can hunt, but the terrain is straight up and down.. I prefer to hunt the Salamonie reservoir honestly.. If your coming from Indy, it's about the same distance as the Mississinewa.. There's just a lot more huntable ground around the Salamonie, and the terrain is easier to hike.. If you'd like to come up this way for a hunt this year, I'd be happy to meet up and take you to some of my proven spots.. There are plenty of mushrooms around here for everyone, and two people can cover more ground than one.. I normally take the last two weeks of April off work, so I can go hunting every day..


I appreciate the offer and I'm definitely down to give it a shot. Let's keep in touch as the season rolls forward.


----------



## parrothead

I been looking at March forecast and calling for below normal temps. Of course you know how the weather forecast go.


----------



## David Rivera

tommyjosh said:


> View attachment 3578
> View attachment 3577
> 
> One of my biggest weekends last week


Wow I'm n Greencastle a this is my 2nd year trying to get them lol shrooms but very bad results so trying to get an idea should I go now what are you think


----------



## eternalsunking

Here is what I am seeing weather-wise for the upcoming week.


----------



## eternalsunking

David Rivera said:


> Wow I'm n Greencastle a this is my 2nd year trying to get them lol shrooms but very bad results so trying to get an idea should I go now what are you think


You still have about a month before the morels start popping around here. Just keep an eye on the message boards.


----------



## eternalsunking

Has anyone heard from Wade? The crazy guy who hunts morels in a ghillie suit. Highly entertaining lol.


----------



## Guest

eternalsunking said:


> I appreciate the offer and I'm definitely down to give it a shot. Let's keep in touch as the season rolls forward.


I posted my email address on my profile.. Shoot me an email and I'll send you my cell number..



parrothead said:


> I been looking at March forecast and calling for below normal temps. Of course you know how the weather forecast go.


I'm a little concerned about the March forecast as well.. It's not calling for a hard freeze but it looks like night time temps are gonna hit low 20's several days.. Only time will tell I guess..



eternalsunking said:


> Has anyone heard from Wade? The crazy guy who hunts morels in a ghillie suit. Highly entertaining lol.


I hope he comes back this year.. I enjoyed following his adventures last year..


----------



## parrothead

Looks like from 2017 people started posting finds around April 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## Guest

parrothead said:


> Looks like from 2017 people started posting finds around April 2nd and 3rd.


That sounds about right.. The guys in the southern most part of the state normally start finding them around April 1st.. I found my first shroom in Brown County on April 10th of last year.. I didn't find my first shroom back home [northern part of central Indiana] until April 19th.. Temps have been well above average for most of February though.. We could be looking at an early season this year..


----------



## SoILL84

tommyjosh said:


> I am from Minnesota thinking of going to southern Illinois/ Indiana do you think the season will start by April 1 - april 7 we don’t need big yellows all we need are little greys so my question is do you think it will be worth it to go that week


I'm in southern Illinois, yes they will be up by then. I found my first one March 7th last year.


----------



## deleted

Hay Noskydaddy...when you set up the new board for this season, was there anything that you did or didn't due that caused the post and like counters to not have started running ?


----------



## deleted

SoILL84 said:


> I'm in southern Illinois, yes they will be up by then. I found my first one March 7th last year.


are you sure that you meant March and not April ??
i live in Southern IN. and its rarely before April 1st here.


----------



## eternalsunking

vern said:


> are you sure that you meant March and not April ??
> i live in Southern IN. and its rarely before April 1st here.


There was only one mention of an early March morel on our forum last year. March 2nd in Salem (VA?).

That was shortly followed by a shirtless picture of Vern riding a horse lol.


----------



## tommyjosh

David Rivera said:


> Wow I'm n Greencastle a this is my 2nd year trying to get them lol shrooms but very bad results so trying to get an idea should I go now what are you think


Wait until late April prime picking time


----------



## tommyjosh

SoILL84 said:


> I'm in southern Illinois, yes they will be up by then. I found my first one March 7th last year.


When is prime time down there


----------



## eternalsunking




----------



## deleted

eternalsunking said:


> There was only one mention of an early March morel on our forum last year. March 2nd in Salem (VA?).
> 
> That was shortly followed by a shirtless picture of Vern riding a horse lol.


Now that there was funny, i dont care who you are...


----------



## Guest

nutsak said:


> I might just be crazy enough to buy some kind of large wedding tent and a generator with some space heaters and heat blankets if that happens @finderoftheshrooms @vern ! HAHAHAHA Protect Your Honey Holes !


I'd like to install an irrigation system in my honey hole.. It would've come in handy last year, but this year I may have to invest in some submersible pumps just to keep it dry..


----------



## nutsak

So I have heard rumors that China is now growing Morels and also selling spore kits.
Has anybody else heard this or seen the kits for sell?


----------



## Guest

nutsak said:


> So I have heard rumors that China is now growing Morels and also selling spore kits.
> Has anybody else heard this or seen the kits for sell?


I've seen some videos of the Chinese Morel farms.. They are definitely growing the shit out of them, but I heard they don't have any flavor at all.. They can only grow the blacks and I believe they can only get them to fruit outdoors.. I'd like to buy about 100 acres of land and just cover it with elm and Ash trees.. Then spray every square inch of ground with a spore slurry and see what happens.. If it works, it could be a whole new type of amusement park lol..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I've seen some videos of the Chinese Morel farms.. They are definitely growing the shit out of them, but I heard they don't have any flavor at all.. They can only grow the blacks and I believe they can only get them to fruit outdoors.. I'd like to buy about 100 acres of land and just cover it with elm and Ash trees.. Then spray every square inch of ground with a spore slurry and see what happens.. If it works, it could be a whole new type of amusement park lol..


Check out these two sites...wow
https://www.mushroomcompany.com/resources/morels/
http://www.morelfarms.com/


----------



## nutsak

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I've seen some videos of the Chinese Morel farms.. They are definitely growing the shit out of them, but I heard they don't have any flavor at all.. They can only grow the blacks and I believe they can only get them to fruit outdoors.. I'd like to buy about 100 acres of land and just cover it with elm and Ash trees.. Then spray every square inch of ground with a spore slurry and see what happens.. If it works, it could be a whole new type of amusement park lol..


I remember watching a youtube video where a guy let his fresh morels spore out and then collected the spores and made a slurry. He then walked around his property splashing the slurry around in different areas. If I remember right. 9 of the 10 areas produced morels the next season.


----------



## nutsak

vern said:


> Check out these two sites...wow
> https://www.mushroomcompany.com/resources/morels/
> http://www.morelfarms.com/


Now people think they can Patent morels?


----------



## nutsak

Seems like I may have opened a can of worms on the forum. There must be a chemical in the ash tree's and elm trees that let the morels thrive. Seems we have all known this for years. This guy discovers what the chemical is and then all of a sudden starts writing US Patents. 

I bet the Ash Boring Beatles are after the same chemical protein.


----------



## Guest

nutsak said:


> I remember watching a youtube video where a guy let his fresh morels spore out and then collected the spores and made a slurry. He then walked around his property splashing the slurry around in different areas. If I remember right. 9 of the 10 areas produced morels the next season.


You can actually take a fresh morel and blend it with some water to make a slurry.. That slurry can grow mushrooms because something about the tissue the mushroom is made of, is the same tissue the underground mycelium is made from, and it's capable of regeneration or something like that.. Fungus is weird.. I've done a lot research over the years.. Some of it I understand, most of it is like trying to read a foreign language.. I have a pear tree in my backyard.. Every year for the last ten years, I've emptied all the little pieces of mushrooms from my mushroom bags around the pear tree.. I also dump all of the water I soak my mushrooms in around the pear tree.. Last year for the first time ever, I had one single black morel pop up underneath my pear tree.. I'm hoping I get a few more that pop up this year..


nutsak said:


> Seems like I may have opened a can of worms on the forum. There must be a chemical in the ash tree's and elm trees that let the morels thrive. Seems we have all known this for years. This guy discovers what the chemical is and then all of a sudden starts writing US Patents.
> 
> I bet the Ash Boring Beatles are after the same chemical protein.


I don't think it's a chemical or protein in the trees that make the morels fruit.. Morels associate with different trees in different regions, and nobody really knows why.. The fungus and the trees form a symbiotic relationship.. The fungus helps break down elements in the soil into a form the trees can use, and the trees helps bring moisture and nutrients to the fungus from deep down in the ground.. So the tree and the fungus both depend on each other for survival.. When things are good and the tree is alive the fungus won't produce mushrooms.. It just keeps growing and getting bigger underground.. When the tree dies, the underground mycelium stops getting the nutrients and moisture it needs to survive from the tree roots.. So in an act of self preservation, the fungus produces mushrooms so the spores can make their way to fertile ground and start a new mushroom patch.. The reason nobody can figure out how to grow morels efficiently is because the conditions have to be perfect.. There has to be enough nutrients in the ground for the mycelium to grow, but there can't be to many nutrients in the ground or the mycelium will just keep growing and never make mushrooms.. I've been able to grow morel mycelium using slurry I made from yellow morels.. I can get the mycelium to produce schlerotia, but I can't get the schlerotia to make mushrooms..


----------



## deleted

Let me ask this question...if you were able to grow your own(shrooms that is), or you were offered all you needed...who of you would give up the hunt ??? i think not many of you.
We wait for the time, counting down the days until its time to go and find them buggers...lol.the hunt is as fun as the find in my opinion..


----------



## eternalsunking

vern said:


> Let me ask this question...if you were able to grow your own(shrooms that is), or you were offered all you needed...who of you would give up the hunt ??? i think not many of you.
> We wait for the time, counting down the days until its time to go and find them buggers...lol.the hunt is as fun as the find in my opinion..


If your favorite weed grew freely in the woods during one season of the year, would you stop growing it year round? I think that everyone who gets wrapped up in the morel fever has a love for them that says more more more. Give me a chance to plant morels in my backyard and I'll do that too!


----------



## Shiitake Creek

Hello All. I'm a native Hoosier, born n raised near Evansville, calling Michigan's Upper Peninsula on the WI border home now. I own and operate a mushroom company here, I cultivate and forage. I'm certified in MI and IN for wild fungi. I return home to hunt morels every year in April. With regards to Chinese morels, #1, they're full of lead, #2 they have soft think flesh and a bland flavor. #3 it's little more than a break even affair. Same to he said about grow your own kits, most ppl fail or barely get any morels for their year of diligence. Anyway, I just wanted to say hi.


----------



## eternalsunking

Looks like Alabama is starting to produce morels


----------



## noskydaddy

Shiitake Creek said:


> Hello All. I'm a native Hoosier, born n raised near Evansville, calling Michigan's Upper Peninsula on the WI border home now. I own and operate a mushroom company here, I cultivate and forage. I'm certified in MI and IN for wild fungi. I return home to hunt morels every year in April. With regards to Chinese morels, #1, they're full of lead, #2 they have soft think flesh and a bland flavor. #3 it's little more than a break even affair. Same to he said about grow your own kits, most ppl fail or barely get any morels for their year of diligence. Anyway, I just wanted to say hi.


Hi Shititake Creek,

I agree. Almost everything from China is junk, especially food!

Certified Organic should be a _minimum _requirement for mushrooms you purchase. 

Myself, I even do research on how well the QA process is for the company (or companies) in the supply chain that handles them. Mushrooms are extremely sensitive to environmental toxins (and nutrients!) as you eluded to. 

@Shiitake, I tracked down my mushroom supplements to a company in northern lower Michigan and was impressed with their QA process. Perhaps you are well aware of them?

Please keep educating the group! Your information is valuable.


----------



## jack

noskydaddy said:


> I tracked down my mushroom supplements to a company in northern lower Michigan


Was their names Ken & Ashleigh Harris ? They have a Store in Petoskey, Mi.


----------



## morelsxs

I tell my daughter going for morels is like and Easter egg hunt for adults. LOL. I love the anticipation, the prep, the research, the challenge of the hunt and the feeling I get when I see 'em. While I love to eat and share them, it's all about the hunt for me.


----------



## deleted

Shiitake Creek said:


> Hello All. I'm a native Hoosier, born n raised near Evansville, calling Michigan's Upper Peninsula on the WI border home now. I own and operate a mushroom company here, I cultivate and forage. I'm certified in MI and IN for wild fungi. I return home to hunt morels every year in April. With regards to Chinese morels, #1, they're full of lead, #2 they have soft think flesh and a bland flavor. #3 it's little more than a break even affair. Same to he said about grow your own kits, most ppl fail or barely get any morels for their year of diligence. Anyway, I just wanted to say hi.


mmmmmmmmmmmmmm...sounds yummy.....


----------



## noskydaddy

jack said:


> Was their names Ken & Ashleigh Harris ? They have a Store in Petoskey, Mi.


No @jack, but I am aware of their presence from Facebook. 
"Michigan Mushroom Market." 
That guy Ken is a mushroom hunting machine! 

The company I am referring to is called Gourmet Mushrooms Inc 
in Scottsville, MI

https://www.mycopia.com/

I also buy from Paul Stamets' company in Washington state called Fungi Perfecti.

http://www.fungi.com/

His products are also certified organic by the Washington State Dept of Agriculture.


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Let me ask this question...if you were able to grow your own(shrooms that is), or you were offered all you needed...who of you would give up the hunt ??? i think not many of you.
> We wait for the time, counting down the days until its time to go and find them buggers...lol.the hunt is as fun as the find in my opinion..


The hunt is what it's all about for me.. I love cooking and eating morels, but I love finding them even more.. If I had 5,000 tons of morels growing in my backyard.. I would still go stomping through the woods looking for more..


----------



## Jason R Henning

vern said:


> Let me ask this question...if you were able to grow your own(shrooms that is), or you were offered all you needed...who of you would give up the hunt ??? i think not many of you.
> We wait for the time, counting down the days until its time to go and find them buggers...lol.the hunt is as fun as the find in my opinion..


----------



## Jason R Henning

Hunting them is definately the best part, but eating them is pretty good 2!


----------



## eternalsunking

Question for you more experienced fellows. I'm not looking for you political position here, I think we all have roughly the same stance in regards to logging in Yellowwood.

My understanding is that the mycelium has a symbiotic relationship with a trees root system. When the tree dies (or even a branch "dies") a proportionate amount of root mass dies as well. This starts the chain reaction of the mycelium withdrawing from the root system to begin the process of reproduction for survival. Thus producing lots of fruit.

Long story short, should expect to see several large blooms in Yellowwood over the next 2-3 years because of logging? Almost like a burn site. Can anyone provide details on how logging in yellowwood is actually being conducted? (target trees, scope of tree removal)


----------



## Guest

eternalsunking said:


> Question for you more experienced fellows. I'm not looking for you political position here, I think we all have roughly the same stance in regards to logging in Yellowwood.
> 
> My understanding is that the mycelium has a symbiotic relationship with a trees root system. When the tree dies (or even a branch "dies") a proportionate amount of root mass dies as well. This starts the chain reaction of the mycelium withdrawing from the root system to begin the process of reproduction for survival. Thus producing lots of
> Long story short, should expect to see several large blooms in Yellowwood over the next 2-3 years because of logging? Almost like a burn site. Can anyone provide details on how logging in yellowwood is actually being conducted? (target trees, scope of tree removal)


Just found this in an article from the Indy Star "The 1,733 trees to be logged — which primarily include poplar, ash, oaks and sugar maple — amount to 447,644 board feet of timber, according to the sale notice." If the soil type and ph are right, then yes, the poplar and Ash trees they cut down should have some mushrooms on them starting next year.. It's hard to identify a tree from a stump sometimes though.. It would have been nice to go out before they cut the trees down and make a map.. 300 acres is a lot of ground to cover.. It could be well worth the effort though if there was enough ash and poplar trees that got the axe..


----------



## SoILL84

tommyjosh said:


> When is prime time down there[/QUOTE
> Last week in march first week in april


----------



## SoILL84

vern said:


> are you sure that you meant March and not April ??
> i live in Southern IN. and its rarely before April 1st here.


March 7th was the first day I picked last year.


----------



## morelsxs

Amen Finder!


----------



## SoILL84

vern said:


> are you sure that you meant March and not April ??
> i live in Southern IN. and its rarely before April 1st here.


I dont find the mass amounts that some guys find but I just looked at my records and I found right around 4 lbs in March 2017.


----------



## deleted

SoILL84 said:


> View attachment 3650
> 
> I dont find the mass amounts that some guys find but I just looked at my records and I found right around 4 lbs in March 2017.


My humble apologies my friend...just really caught be off guard...good for you.
make sure to keep us informed on your journey this season.


----------



## Guest

SoILL84 said:


> View attachment 3650
> 
> I dont find the mass amounts that some guys find but I just looked at my records and I found right around 4 lbs in March 2017.





vern said:


> My humble apologies my friend...just really caught be off guard...good for you.
> make sure to keep us informed on your journey this season.


Caught me off guard as well.. I didn't realize they came up that early in Illinois either.. That's when the guys in the deep south start finding them.. Did you find the one in the picture in the woods or is it a landscape mushroom?


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Caught me off guard as well.. I didn't realize they came up that early in Illinois either.. That's when the guys in the deep south start finding them.. Did you find the one in the picture in the woods or is it a landscape mushroom?


wow, Marion Ill. is only about fifty miles further south than i am and beet my best time by three weeks.


----------



## Guest

SoILL84 said:


> View attachment 3650
> 
> I dont find the mass amounts that some guys find but I just looked at my records and I found right around 4 lbs in March 2017.


Do you always find a bunch of them that early, or was that mushroom just a freak find? Last year was kind of a goofy year.. Things progressed more from west to east than from south to north.. March 7th just seems awful early for morels in the Midwest.. I'm trying to wrap my brain around it but I'm having a hard time.. Especially since weather underground says Marion, IL had low temps in the 20's last year during the week of March 5th - 11th..


----------



## SoILL84

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Caught me off guard as well.. I didn't realize they came up that early in Illinois either.. That's when the guys in the deep south start finding them.. Did you find the one in the picture in the woods or is it a landscape mushroom?


Public ground in the woods. This was it before I picked it. Didnt think I'd have so many doubters the day I picked otherwise I would have put the receipt by it before I picked. I know a couple guys that beat me by about a week last year and they were within 30 miles of me.


----------



## SoILL84

vern said:


> wow, Marion Ill. is only about fifty miles further south than i am and beet my best time by three weeks.


I have a friend that hunts a lot of the same areas as me and he beat me by almost a week last year.


----------



## SoILL84

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Do you always find a bunch of them that early, or was that mushroom just a freak find? Last year was kind of a goofy year.. Things progressed more from west to east than from south to north.. March 7th just seems awful early for morels in the Midwest.. I'm trying to wrap my brain around it but I'm having a hard time.. Especially since weather underground says Marion, IL had low temps in the 20's last year during the week of March 5th - 11th..


It was a few days earlier than I expected. True we had some air temps in the upper 20's but if you look at the soil temps they were where they needed to be the first 10 days of March. They dipped slightly after that but rebounded fairly quick. I'll probably head out this weekend and see if I can get lucky, I'm not optimistic but I'm ready to get out there.


----------



## Guest

SoILL84 said:


> View attachment 3652
> 
> Public ground in the woods. This was it before I picked it. Didnt think I'd have so many doubters the day I picked otherwise I would have put the receipt by it before I picked. I know a couple guys that beat me by about a week last year and they were within 30 miles of me.
> View attachment 3652


I don't doubt you one bit man.. I didn't mean to come across like that.. I guess I just always assumed the morel season in Illinois started about the same time as it does here in Indiana.. I'm kind of excited to learn that it actually starts in March.. Southern Illinois is a lot closer to me than Georgia or Alabama.. I may be able to hit the woods sooner than I thought this year.. Are there any state forest or other big patches of public land down around you?


----------



## SoILL84

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I don't doubt you one bit man.. I didn't mean to come across like that.. I guess I just always assumed the morel season in Illinois started about the same time as it does here in Indiana.. I'm kind of excited to learn that it actually starts in March.. Southern Illinois is a lot closer to me than Georgia or Alabama.. I may be able to hit the woods sooner than I thought this year.. Are there any state forest or other big patches of public land down around you?


I didnt mean doubters here, it was mainly on facebook last year when I posted it. Honestly it didnt bother me though, it just meant I would still have the woods to myself for awhile because everyone knew it was way too early...there's quite a bit of public ground. All my spots are on public


----------



## parrothead

https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/jeffersonville-in/47130/month/332899?monyr=2/01/2017

Last Feb temps where unreal. 60s and 70s and one 80 it looks like


----------



## jashroomer

eternalsunking said:


> Question for you more experienced fellows. I'm not looking for you political position here, I think we all have roughly the same stance in regards to logging in Yellowwood.
> 
> My understanding is that the mycelium has a symbiotic relationship with a trees root system. When the tree dies (or even a branch "dies") a proportionate amount of root mass dies as well. This starts the chain reaction of the mycelium withdrawing from the root system to begin the process of reproduction for survival. Thus producing lots of fruit.
> 
> Long story short, should expect to see several large blooms in Yellowwood over the next 2-3 years because of logging? Almost like a burn site. Can anyone provide details on how logging in yellowwood is actually being conducted? (target trees, scope of tree removal)


The last few years I have hunted the northern end of Morgan Monroe that was logged and haven't had any really big finds, just a few here and there. Even found a few areas where they left some smaller trees but would ring the trunk to kill them, lots of smaller elms, but no shrooms yet. That being said, a buddy has had several large finds growing in a circle around poplar stumps in MM after logging the previous fall.


----------



## eternalsunking

jashroomer said:


> The last few years I have hunted the northern end of Morgan Monroe that was logged and haven't had any really big finds, just a few here and there. Even found a few areas where they left some smaller trees but would ring the trunk to kill them, lots of smaller elms, but no shrooms yet. That being said, a buddy has had several large finds growing in a circle around poplar stumps in MM after logging the previous fall.


I've been trying to research how long a root system will survive after a tree is cut down. This is proving difficult to research. The only thing I can find is that it takes about 4 or 5 years for the roots to decompose. If mycelium truly lives within the root system, then theoretically that's about how long a stump would fruit after the tree has been removed.

Natural Causes would likely allow a tree and root system to decompose at a slower rate. (thinking out loud lol)


----------



## Guest

eternalsunking said:


> I've been trying to research how long a root system will survive after a tree is cut down. This is proving difficult to research. The only thing I can find is that it takes about 4 or 5 years for the roots to decompose. If mycelium truly lives within the root system, then theoretically that's about how long a stump would fruit after the tree has been removed.
> 
> Natural Causes would likely allow a tree and root system to decompose at a slower rate. (thinking out loud lol)


It normally takes a couple of years after the tree dies before you will start seeing mushrooms.. Years ago someone posted a chart on here with the approximate times for the different trees.. I Think it was like 3 - 5 years after an elm dies is the peek time for mushroom production.. Ash trees were 2-4 years I believe.. Last year a buddy and I discovered mushrooms growing from the base of several poplar trees that had been blown over.. From the looks of things we determined that the trees had to have been blown over sometime during the previous year.. The morel mycelium doesn't actually grow inside of the tree roots.. It grows around the outside of the roots, and it colonizes the ground between the roots.. The reason they don't fruit until after the tree dies has to do with the nutrient content in the ground..


----------



## noskydaddy

eternalsunking said:


> I've been trying to research how long a root system will survive after a tree is cut down. This is proving difficult to research. The only thing I can find is that it takes about 4 or 5 years for the roots to decompose. If mycelium truly lives within the root system, then theoretically that's about how long a stump would fruit after the tree has been removed.
> 
> Natural Causes would likely allow a tree and root system to decompose at a slower rate. (thinking out loud lol)


Now that is USEFUL information!


----------



## noskydaddy

Hunters, when you refer to _"poplar"_ are you referring to the *true poplar *trees like Aspen and Cottonwood, or are you referring to the Tulip "poplar," of the Magnolia family? Please advise.


----------



## Guest

noskydaddy said:


> Hunters, when you refer to _"poplar"_ are you referring to the *true poplar *trees like Aspen and Cottonwood, or are you referring to the Tulip "poplar," of the Magnolia family? Please advise.


Tulip poplars, at least in Indiana.. I've heard of cottonwoods producing mushrooms though up in Wisconsin and Minnesota..


----------



## rick

Last year was by far my earliest find ever in 27 years. 3/3/17 in the Louisville metro area. The season is going to be considerably later this year if the current 15 days forecast holds true.


----------



## Guest

rick said:


> View attachment 3658
> Last year was by far my earliest find ever in 27 years. 3/3/17 in the Louisville metro area. The season is going to be considerably later this year if the current 15 days forecast holds true.


Nice find man.. The rocks heat up faster and help hold the heat in the soil.. I have a rocky spot that normally starts producing mushrooms before my other spots.. March 3rd is crazy though.. Maybe that's why I had such a bad year last year.. Maybe some of my spots fruited crazy early..


----------



## deleted

Elmgirl...bout time you showed up here. was starting to worry about you. i figured you would start getting the fever like the rest of us. are you planning on waiting for the shrooms to come to you or are you planning on an earlier trip south this year ?


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Tulip poplars, at least in Indiana.. I've heard of cottonwoods producing mushrooms though up in Wisconsin and Minnesota..


I live in the Twin Cities metro and can confirm Cottonwoods do indeed produce morels. Found about a dozen around a huge dying cottonwood (still had leaves).


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> You old dawg you. Grandma always said a huntn dogs gonna hunt


If you cant hunt with the Big Dogs....then stay under the porch !!!


----------



## deleted

Hay Guys and Dolls...nutsac started a new Ky. board and since i live just a few miles from Louisville i am going to try and help get it up and running as well as here. I just thought that any of you peeps that live in far so. Ind might want to chime in once in a while if you think it will help anyone down there...peace out, Vern


----------



## eternalsunking

noskydaddy said:


> Hunters, when you refer to _"poplar"_ are you referring to the *true poplar *trees like Aspen and Cottonwood, or are you referring to the Tulip "poplar," of the Magnolia family? Please advise.


I've heard that Aspen and birch can be good for blacks. I will be hunting north of Minnesota in early June... Aspen trees are everywhere up there. I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## jslwalls

Funny I’ve never seen this video. It Get’s my itch going bad. This gentleman was blessed through the years. I enjoyed seeing him age.


----------



## Guest

jslwalls said:


> Funny I’ve never seen this video. It Get’s my itch going bad. This gentleman was blessed through the years. I enjoyed seeing him age.


Is that an Old Elm video? I thought I had seen them all, but that's the first time I've seen that one.. Thanks for posting that.. I always watch Old Elm videos to get fired up for morel season.. That man can find the mushrooms..


----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> Thanks finder, I've went from an itch to officially jones'n


Looks like I'm not the only one who has been watching Old Elm videos on YouTube tonight.. They need to give that man a television show.. I'm jones'n bad to and I don't think I can wait another month..


----------



## jslwalls

That Old Elm sure seems like a gentle creature. He’s very thankful and got way more skill than I. I believe I’m more excited for Morel season than I was for Christmas morning as a child. Yes, that’s the only way to describe it fellow hunters.


----------



## wade

We love to get out weeks Early..before things Even begin to Green up..
And Excavate old, and I mean Really Old Home sites..finding bottles..and it's Easier to scout out and learn new areas
Quickly during this Pre-season time


----------



## Guest

jslwalls said:


> That Old Elm sure seems like a gentle creature. He’s very thankful and got way more skill than I. I believe I’m more excited for Morel season than I was for Christmas morning as a child. Yes, that’s the only way to describe it fellow hunters.


He's definitely a respectable God fearing man.. The world would be a better place if there were more people like Old Elm.. Waiting for Christmas morning as a child is a good way to describe the wait for the upcoming morel season.. I'm super excited for this year's season.. So far everything is in place for a bumper crop this year.. If we can escape these next few weeks without getting a hard freeze.. I think we are gonna like what we find this year..


----------



## eternalsunking

wade said:


> We love to get out weeks Early..before things Even begin to Green up..
> And Excavate old, and I mean Really Old Home sites..finding bottles..and it's Easier to scout out and learn new areas
> Quickly during this Pre-season time


Wade, good to see you again this year. How are things looking in your neck of the woods?


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> We love to get out weeks Early..before things Even begin to Green up..
> And Excavate old, and I mean Really Old Home sites..finding bottles..and it's Easier to scout out and learn new areas
> Quickly during this Pre-season time


@wade, what do ya say old timer? What crops you planting this year?


----------



## wade

eternalsunking said:


> Wade, good to see you again this year. How are things looking in your neck of the woods?


@eternalsunking ... Yep Yep.. All Good here..we have one yellow dandelion up in our back yard where the sun hits just right....So there's a Morel somewhere that's done the same. But we haven't been in the woods yet this year..


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> @wade, what do ya say old timer? What crops you planting this year?


@noskydaddy .. Ooo...you know it..
We have 16,000 Garlic already growing.
And will be planting other things soon..
We're making Runs to Chicago Regularly and often stop in for dinner and Beers and Beers and then at least one more,
at Three Floyds..hope you can Join us there some evening


----------



## morelsandmanners

noskydaddy said:


> Hunters, when you refer to _"poplar"_ are you referring to the *true poplar *trees like Aspen and Cottonwood, or are you referring to the Tulip "poplar," of the Magnolia family? Please advise.


Tulip poplar. That's where I find the black ones always. Nice mature tulip poplars.


----------



## deleted

well it seems that day after day the troops are starting to show up here and dazzle us with there knowledge and bullshit stories(Wade..lol).
to all of the newbees and lurkers out there...introduce yourself and join in. we are always ready to lend a hand where we can.


----------



## Guest

Looks like temps are supposed to drop below freezing tomorrow night, and then Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday, high temps are only supposed to be in the low to mid 30's, with low temps in the low 20's each night.. I don't think the ground is gonna refreeze, but It might not hurt to say a little prayer to the shroom gods fellas.. Starting Saturday though, the temps are supposed to climb back up and stay above average for the rest of the March..


----------



## eternalsunking

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Looks like temps are supposed to drop below freezing tomorrow night, and then Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday, high temps are only supposed to be in the low to mid 30's, with low temps in the low 20's each night.. I don't think the ground is gonna refreeze, but It might not hurt to say a little prayer to the shroom gods fellas.. Starting Saturday though, the temps are supposed to climb back up and stay above average for the rest of the March..


Someone posted earlier that it takes about 30 - 45 days above freezing to produce morels. This would be right on pace to be one of the last cold stretches.


----------



## Guest

eternalsunking said:


> Someone posted earlier that it takes about 30 - 45 days above freezing to produce morels. This would be right on pace to be one of the last cold stretches.


Yeah, we need about 45 days with ground temps above 40* before we start seeing morels.. If you're on the north side of Indy, you will probably start finding yellows around the 15th of April.. There's always a few early sporadic ones that will pop up one here and one there, but it will definitely be the middle of April before you guys really start finding them down there.. I normally start finding them good on my home turf somewhere around the 20th of April..


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Yeah, we need about 45 days with ground temps above 40* before we start seeing morels.. If you're on the north side of Indy, you will probably start finding yellows around the 15th of April.. There's always a few early sporadic ones that will pop up one here and one there, but it will definitely be the middle of April before you guys really start finding them down there.. I normally start finding them good on my home turf somewhere around the 20th of April..


@finderoftheshrooms ..
Yep finder..i agree and Confirm, Your Forcast....my birthday is April 14 1963, in April 1965 my Daddy begain carrying me in the woods Morel Hunting with Him..
And for our area "Monroe County" it still proves / pops true..for 53 years now.
Last 2 weeks of April, first 2 week of May
Now that's some HUGE information to be sharing.. But even though there is not so much PLENTY to go round for everyone, like use to be....We still live our life the way as if there is enough.
And Will always Heartfully and Greatfully Share the Love of the Hunt.


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> @finderoftheshrooms ..
> Yep finder..i agree and Confirm, Your Forcast....my birthday is April 14 1963, in April 1965 my Daddy begain carrying me in the woods Morel Hunting with Him..
> And for our area "Monroe County" it still proves / pops true..for 53 years now.
> Last 2 weeks of April, first 2 week of May
> Now that's some HUGE information to be sharing.. But even though there is not so much PLENTY to go round for everyone, like use to be....We still live our life the way as if there is enough.
> And Will always Heartfully and Greatfully Share the Love of the Hunt.


I was born on April 16th 1981.. So you are exactly 6,577 days (18 years and 2 days) older than me.. Aries rule, and the other zodiac signs are all tools lol.. I've debated and battled with myself over the years about what information I should share with people on here.. Last year I with held a lot of information from the forum.. I even lied several times about not finding any mushrooms yet, when I had already been finding them for about a week.. I believe the mushroom gods punished me for it big time last year.. Because after my first couple hunts, I didn't find shit.. So this year I've decided I'm going to help anyone who needs help, even the hipsters.. Maybe the mushroom gods will reward me with some morels for my freezer this year.. I don't have as much experience hunting morels as you do Wade, but I definitely agree with you.. In the 30+ years I've been hunting them, it seems like the peek of the season is always roughly at the same time each year.. Some years they start popping up a little sooner, and some years they keep popping up a little later, but peek season for my part of the state is always the last week of April.. I think the light cycle of the sun plays a bigger role in the fruiting of morels than we realize..


----------



## deleted

Finder, i absolve you of your shroomin sins. say ten Hail Marys every day until you set foot in the forest for the first time this year...
I am not a priest...but i did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night...
P.S....if you fib here again...i hope you burn in Hell for all eternity.


----------



## parrothead

L-ville 10 day doesn't look so great. Still 20s and 30s at night. Hope they are wrong. 

http://www.wave3.com/weather


----------



## bev

morelsandmanners said:


> Tulip poplar. That's where I find the black ones always. Nice mature tulip pillars.


i find mine around black cherri where I live


----------



## wade

Man.!!! This Morning is so nice...
Makes me Wish again, and Remember when I lived out in the middle of 20,000 acres.
In my 12x24 Cabin, I'd built it with just a chainsaw and Hammer, NO electricity.
I would take my Rifle and Me and My Best ever Friend, Bear ..would head out
We'd be gone Daylight to Midnight and whatever the weather turned into there we were, didn't have a phone or radio nor compass.. Good times...


----------



## bev

wade said:


> Man.!!! This Morning is so nice...
> Makes me Wish again, and Remember when I lived out in the middle of 20,000 acres.
> In my 12x24 Cabin, I'd built it with just a chainsaw and Hammer, NO electricity.
> I would take my Rifle and Me and My Best ever Friend, Bear ..would head out
> We'd be gone Daylight to Midnight and whatever the weather turned into there we were, didn't have a phone or radio nor compass.. Good times...


Wow. Maybe some day I might have to try that. I have 45 acres that I could at least (try)


----------



## bev

I would have to say the earliest that I have ever found any shrooms was April 1st 2013


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Finder, i absolve you of your shroomin sins. say ten Hail Marys every day until you set foot in the forest for the first time this year...
> I am not a priest...but i did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night...
> P.S....if you fib here again...i hope you burn in Hell for all eternity.


Ha Ha ha ha. Vern..you funny F**kr


----------



## wade

parrothead said:


> L-ville 10 day doesn't look so great. Still 20s and 30s at night. Hope they are wrong.
> @parrothead ..and Everyone let's get on out there and Enjoy !!!


----------



## eternalsunking

Is anyone else excited about Daylight Savings Time?


----------



## parrothead

Indiana was trying to get everyone to Central time. Did they ever vote on it or did it get dropped?


----------



## tommyjosh

bev said:


> I would have to say the earliest that I have ever found any shrooms was April 1st 2013


Black or grey?


----------



## morelsandmanners

bev said:


> i find mine around black cherri where I live


We find them around the black cherry as well and mature ash too.


----------



## morelsandmanners

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Yeah, we need about 45 days with ground temps above 40* before we start seeing morels.. If you're on the north side of Indy, you will probably start finding yellows around the 15th of April.. There's always a few early sporadic ones that will pop up one here and one there, but it will definitely be the middle of April before you guys really start finding them down there.. I normally start finding them good on my home turf somewhere around the 20th of April..


Nothing like finding them on April 20th


----------



## morelsandmanners

jslwalls said:


> Funny I’ve never seen this video. It Get’s my itch going bad. This gentleman was blessed through the years. I enjoyed seeing him age.


Creatorwise is the man. Super nice guy and knows where to find them.


----------



## bev

tommyjosh said:


> Black or grey?


Black


----------



## tommyjosh

bev said:


> Black


Never found a black we went looking in northern man a couple of times and nothing I've seen photos and man are they hard to spot


----------



## tommyjosh

morelsandmanners said:


> Creatorwise is the man. Super nice guy and knows where to find them.


That man knows how to find mushrooms!


----------



## bev

they are not easy to spot. But I have a few good spots that do really good.


----------



## nutsak

vern said:


> Finder, i absolve you of your shroomin sins. say ten Hail Marys every day until you set foot in the forest for the first time this year...
> I am not a priest...but i did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night...
> P.S....if you fib here again...i hope you burn in Hell for all eternity.


Verny, I have been trying to send you a conversation message but the website keeps giving me an error.


----------



## deleted

nutsak said:


> Verny, I have been trying to send you a conversation message but the website keeps giving me an error.


nutsak, dont know what to tell ya, this is a secondary email of mine, you can contact me thru it [email protected]


----------



## eternalsunking

vern said:


> nutsak, dont know what to tell ya, this is a secondary email of mine, you can contact me thru it [email protected]


Okay everyone, time to spam Vern's personal email address!!!

no... please don't  lol


----------



## deleted

eternalsunking said:


> Okay everyone, time to spam Vern's personal email address!!!
> 
> no... please don't  lol


Thats why its a "secondary" address dummy...


----------



## eternalsunking

@wade When do you expect to see ramps popping up this spring? I'd love to give them a try this year.


----------



## nutsak

Dear, [email protected] You are eligible to win a $10,000.00 vacation of a lifetime!
Please fill out the online form and we will enter you into the drawing. 

Be sure to leave us all the email addresses of all your friends who may also like a free vacation.


----------



## deleted

nutsak said:


> Dear, [email protected] You are eligible to win a $10,000.00 vacation of a lifetime!
> Please fill out the online form and we will enter you into the drawing.
> 
> Be sure to leave us all the email addresses of all your friends who may also like a free vacation.


Hay, if i had any real friends...i wouldn't spend my time talkin to you bunch of morons around here...


----------



## eternalsunking

vern said:


> Hay, if i had any real friends...i wouldn't spend my time talkin to you bunch of morons around here...


You cut me real deep Vern, you cut me real deep just now


----------



## deleted

eternalsunking said:


> You cut me real deep Vern, you cut me real deep just now


lighten up buba...if you dont know my humor by now then you haven't been watching my posts much over the years...


----------



## wade

That' all funny jokeing
And it got me thinking bout it
Man.. We all do have a Really Cool and Real type of Friendship on here..
Thank you Everyone..
Ooo and P.S. F*** U


----------



## eternalsunking

vern said:


> lighten up buba...if you dont know my humor by now then you haven't been watching my posts much over the years...


----------



## wade

eternalsunking said:


> @wade When do you expect to see ramps popping up this spring? I'd love to give them a try this year.


@eternalsunking ...We will have plenty ready by 3rd week April.. and some sooner


----------



## deleted

When you have been here as a member here as long as i have, and get razzed as many times as i have (all in good fun), its easy to forget that new people are drifting in and out almost daily and i just want to make the point that i would never run anybody down just to be mean...im a pussycat in reality...really.
I believe any of the regulars could (i hope) back me up here, so if you or anyone else gets offended easily..i apologize in advance because im sure this wont be the end of my dry humor...peace out


----------



## eternalsunking

Ah geeze Vern. It was a Shrek movie reference. Don't get all soft on me now!



vern said:


> When you have been here as a member here as long as i have, and get razzed as many times as i have (all in good fun), its easy to forget that new people are drifting in and out almost daily and i just want to make the point that i would never run anybody down just to be mean...im a pussycat in reality...really.
> I believe any of the regulars could (i hope) back me up here, so if you or anyone else gets offended easily..i apologize in advance because im sure this wont be the end of my dry humor...peace out


----------



## deleted

eternalsunking said:


> Ah geeze Vern. It was a Shrek movie reference. Don't get all soft on me now!


well yeah i really didn't mean any of that...im still the same asshole that i always was...


----------



## deleted

im just glad that there aint a "dislike" button on here to click on...lmfao


----------



## noskydaddy

@Verno brought the heat this year. Whoa. 
That means, he'll be asleep by April!

But, you've inspired me to make a CLASSIC VERNO caricature! 
Stay tuned folks.


----------



## eternalsunking

noskydaddy said:


> @Verno brought the heat this year. Whoa.
> That means, he'll be asleep by April!
> 
> But, you've inspired me to make a CLASSIC VERNO caricature!
> Stay tuned folks.


Please tell me you read my mind!


----------



## eternalsunking

vern said:


> im just glad that there aint a "dislike" button on here to click on...lmfao


As long as you're cool with it, so am I


----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## noskydaddy

eternalsunking said:


> Please tell me you read my mind!


Reading minds is the finest skill of a mushroom hunter!


----------



## eternalsunking

noskydaddy said:


> Reading minds is the finest skill of a mushroom hunter!


You missed it but that's gold!


----------



## wade

vern said:


> When you have been here as a member here as long as i have, and get razzed as many times as i have (all in good fun), its easy to forget that new people are drifting in and out almost daily and i just want to make the point that i would never run anybody down just to be mean...im a pussycat in reality...really.
> I believe any of the regulars could (i hope) back me up here, so if you or anyone else gets offended easily..i apologize in advance because im sure this wont be the end of my dry humor...peace out


@vern ... Damm Boy..I like this above post of yours... but much more wine & cheese back peddling..and I'll be marking you down a notch on my Respect list..
Get you Ass in the Woods Vern !!!


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


>


_*Finally...you captured my true essence..*_


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> @vern ... Damm Boy..I like this above post of yours... but much more wine & cheese back peddling..and I'll be marking you down a notch on my Respect list..
> Get you Ass in the Woods Vern !!!


Wade, i might need enough of your garlic to make myself a necklace to keep some of these blood sucking vampires away..


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Wade, i might need enough of your garlic to make myself a necklace to keep some of these blood sucking vampires away..


@vern... we been hoping to get by to see you..we will be making some monthly trips down I-65 to Nashville TN.
And want to plan for a Beer stop and visit..how far off I-65 are you and a pub that will allow you and me inside?


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> @vern... we been hoping to get by to see you..we will be making some monthly trips down I-65 to Nashville TN.
> And want to plan for a Beer stop and visit..how far off I-65 are you and a pub that will allow you and me inside?


We talked about that last year a little but couldn't work it out. i live just ten min. from I-65. when you get ready for one of your trips, let me know and ill make a plan, sounds great !


----------



## nutsak

I just laughed for like 15 mins. The morel forum is the best.


----------



## bev

that was way to funny. my sides are splitting from laughter.


----------



## eternalsunking

T tom said:


> [QUOTE="wade, post: 104273, member:
> And want to plan for a Beer stop and visit..how far off I-65 are you and a pub that will allow you and me inside?


You'l be good at the bar with Vern wade. He's only bared from the city parks and grade schools[/QUOTE]
@vern His large oiled muscles scare the children!


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> [QUOTE="wade, post: 104273, member:
> And want to plan for a Beer stop and visit..how far off I-65 are you and a pub that will allow you and me inside?


You'l be good at the bar with Vern wade. He's only bared from the city parks and grade schools[/QUOTE]
LOOK ^ see how i get treated like a redheaded stepchild..
On unrelated matters..._*i am freezing my ass of here ! im two hours south of Indy and the extended forecast call for 30's every night...*_no early spring this year. im normally getting out by the 1st but now it might be a few days later before the ground warms up enough. need a few fifty's in a row to kick start the grow.


----------



## eternalsunking

Picked up about a quarter inch of snow just north of Indy. NOT what I was expecting to see this morning. Any state of denial I may have been in was fully confronted this morning lol


----------



## eternalsunking

eternalsunking said:


> Picked up about a quarter inch of snow just north of Indy. NOT what I was expecting to see this morning. Any state of denial I may have been in was fully confronted this morning lol


I just updated my weather outlook. I won't stand a night above freezing until Thursday next week... I was still in denial of the Indiana weather man


----------



## wade

We will also be traveling regularly to Dallas and already have some areas in mind up thru Arkansas, Missouri, and Illinois..that we are so Very Excited and Ready for Early Hunting..
And we will be down thru southern Indiana, Kentucky and Nashville Tennessee..
And on up to North West Chicago far as "Hoffmann Estates"
And and and..out east thru Ohio, West Virginia, and far southeast Pennsylvania where we Hunted last year...
So just gonna have some fun check n it out
And Man if when we find some it will be so Exciting..and when we find some we will camp in that area for a few days and just keep hunting...
I will keep Yall posted and maybe some of yall can drive to join us when we hit a spot


----------



## nutsak

I had plans to go scout some hilltops on Thursday. I woke up to hail and freezing rain. SON OF A BIT#$! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH F*$K !


----------



## Guest

Son of a bitch man.. I thought I made it through the flu season without getting sick, until I woke up yesterday.. The worst part isn't the pounding headache, or the constant sensation of my stomach trying to climb up my throat and out of my mouth.. The worst part is the five personal days I had to use to take off work for the rest of the week.. I pretty much just cut my mushroom season by a third, and my hopes of making it to Wisconsin or Minnesota this year just flew right out of the window..


vern said:


> _*i am freezing my ass of here ! im two hours south of Indy and the extended forecast call for 30's every night...*_no early spring this year. im normally getting out by the 1st but now it might be a few days later before the ground warms up enough. need a few fifty's in a row to kick start the grow.


 It's supposed to get down into the 20's here every night for the next week.. The good news though, by next weekend high temps are gonna be back in the upper 60's.. You're right though, this little cold snap has definitely killed any chances we had for an early season..


eternalsunking said:


> I just updated my weather outlook. I won't stand a night above freezing until Thursday next week... I was still in denial of the Indiana weather man


Welcome to Indiana man.. The only thing more unpredictable than our weather is our politicians..


----------



## eternalsunking

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Welcome to Indiana man.. The only thing more unpredictable than our weather is our politicians..


Touche!


----------



## bev

you got that right. they both lie to ya


----------



## noskydaddy

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Son of a bitch man.. I thought I made it through the flu season without getting sick, until I woke up yesterday.. The worst part isn't the pounding headache, or the constant sensation of my stomach trying to climb up my throat and out of my mouth.. The worst part is the five personal days I had to use to take off work for the rest of the week.. I pretty much just cut my mushroom season by a third, and my hopes of making it to Wisconsin or Minnesota this year just flew right out of the window..
> It's supposed to get down into the 20's here every night for the next week.. The good news though, by next weekend high temps are gonna be back in the upper 60's.. You're right though, this little cold snap has definitely killed any chances we had for an early season..
> 
> Welcome to Indiana man.. The only thing more unpredictable than our weather is our politicians..


@Finder, this flu season is a MOFO! I've been feeling the effects for over 2 weeks now. It comes back when you start feeling better. It's a monster. Tread lightly!


----------



## eternalsunking

noskydaddy said:


> @Finder, this flu season is a MOFO! I've been feeling the effects for over 2 weeks now. It comes back when you start feeling better. It's a monster. Tread lightly!


 mine had me running out of the office at noon on a Friday. Finally started feeling better Sunday night. Went to work on Monday, begged out for the afternoon and missed Tuesday and Wednesday entirely. Up and down was a good description


----------



## deleted

where the hell is global warming when you need it..lol.
put some more logs on the fire and put your snuggies on and watch some basketball.


----------



## wade

@finderoftheshrooms ..
Eat lots of Garlic and get your sick ass back to work tomarrow..just wear a mask and make ready for anything else..
But YOU CAN NOT BLOW YOUR SICK DAYS OUT ON THIS !!!
Man you just CAN'T !!!!


----------



## wade

This is why I quit punching the clock 
33 years ago... work for the man so damm hard.. you give and give..
But O Ooo No..can't get time off to hunt or you are Fired.. 
FU to the cogwheel time clock !! Constitutionaly a Man is allowed to work with in his calling..
And if Morel Hunting is your calling 
You should be allowed Time to do it.
Without being fired from your regular job


----------



## wade

having me a salad with chicken and ... well you know it is we still had these Morels in the freezer from last year


----------



## morelsxs

Just love the Indiana forum.  Sooo good to see everyone on here! I got a touch of something over the weekend and was down hard Sunday and Monday. Definitely don't want it back.


----------



## celticcurl

wade said:


> View attachment 3730
> having me a salad with chicken and ... well you know it is we still had these Morels in the freezer from last year


I was cleaning out my deep freeze in order to make room for all the new things this year and found a few ounces of morels I had dried and then put in the freezer.... WTF? I wasn't drinkin..... not sure why I put dried morels in the freezer!

I hope all you sickos get well soon. It's a shame to waste all your time off on the flu!
If you would like you can tell me where your morels are and I'll go pick them while you are at work.

I was pretty happy to find those morels though. Morel season is months away up here in MI


----------



## eternalsunking

What is everyone doing to keep while we wait for the morels??

Here's a little side project I've been working on.


----------



## tommyjosh

This will get ya going for the season


----------



## wade

Just checked in to our Room
..in 
Tinley park IL..
It's
Just about 15 miles southwest of Chicago..
Another area we will try to Hunt this year.


----------



## bev

wade said:


> View attachment 3730
> having me a salad with chicken and ... well you know it is we still had these Morels in the freezer from last year


nice salad. Got extra?


----------



## morelsandmanners

Just remember to go up to 2 weeks earlier than you really think it's time. Southeast facing slopes around Poplar and pine mix, and go slow. There should be more than one if they are there. Hardest shroom to find hands down. If you want to look in a "flat" woods look around every black cherry tree you see while hunting greys and yellows. Also look around dead pine stumps that are fresh. Last but not least watch the rural roadsides wherethey use cinders for snow and ice. These are my tips and opinions for finding the black morels. Hope this helps.


----------



## tommyjosh

morelsandmanners said:


> Just remember to go up to 2 weeks earlier than you really think it's time. Southeast facing slopes around Poplar and pine mix, and go slow. There should be more than one if they are there. Hardest shroom to find hands down. If you want to look in a "flat" woods look around every black cherry tree you see while hunting greys and yellows. Also look around dead pine stumps that are fresh. Last but not least watch the rural roadsides wherethey use cinders for snow and ice. These are my tips and opinions for finding the black morels. Hope this helps.


I'd say another 2-3 weeks until it starts if u ask me


----------



## bev

it won't be long


----------



## morelsandmanners

tommyjosh said:


> I'd say another 2-3 weeks until it starts if u ask me


Yes, I'm not sure what you're location is? But whereI am I will start hunting the black ones as soon as day temps are 50+
and nights are 40+. They like the cooler ground temps, and become very fragile with any warmer temps.


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> @finderoftheshrooms ..
> Eat lots of Garlic and get your sick ass back to work tomarrow..just wear a mask and make ready for anything else..
> But YOU CAN NOT BLOW YOUR SICK DAYS OUT ON THIS !!!
> Man you just CAN'T !!!!





wade said:


> This is why I quit punching the clock
> 33 years ago... work for the man so damm hard.. you give and give..
> But O Ooo No..can't get time off to hunt or you are Fired..
> FU to the cogwheel time clock !! Constitutionaly a Man is allowed to work with in his calling..
> And if Morel Hunting is your calling
> You should be allowed Time to do it.
> Without being fired from your regular job


I'm feeling a little better today.. If I can hold some food down I'm going to try and make it back to work tomorrow.. If I can save those two personal days, I may be able to take a long weekend and hit the start of the season in Michigan.. I'm getting pretty fed up with working for other people.. I've busted my ass for the car dealership I work at for the last 6 years.. I basically work from the time I wake up until I go to bed, 6 days a week.. These bastards don't appreciate it though.. I've been trying to hang on until I can start my weed farm, but it's starting to look like Indiana is never going to legalize it.. If I was younger and didn't have so much to lose, I'd probably pack the woods with as many marijuana plants as I could fit and see what happens.. I don't really wanna go to prison though and lose everything I've worked my ass off for the last 18 years to get.. I'm seriously considering opening a small used car lot.. I'm affraid I'd have even less free time though if I do that.. I guess I'll see what happens when I put in for my vacation time next week.. If they give me too much shit about taking all of my vacation time at once, I might just give them my 30 day notice and not worry about finding another job until mushroom season is over.. The one thing I have going for me.. My boss loves morels, and his fat ass is too lazy to go out in the woods and find his own.. Plus, sales at the dealership are up over 30% since I took over the website and advertising.. I'm pretty sure they don't want me to take my abilities to one of their competitors.. Thanks for the well wishes everyone..


----------



## noskydaddy

@morelsandmanners shares a very helpful tip: *Warm spots.* 
More specifically, areas adjacent to concrete...

In fact - since the cat is out of the bag - these are the areas I check first as they retain and store heat most, and subsequently gives those mushies what they want! (same for stone, rocks, boulders, asphalt, etc)

Good tip @morelsandmanners !!!


----------



## Guest

eternalsunking said:


> What is everyone doing to keep while we wait for the morels??
> 
> Here's a little side project I've been working on.


Nice looking corn hole boards man.. This time of year I keep myself occupied by planning my garden and building boxes for my raised beds.. In another couple weeks I'll get some plants started inside so I can get them outside as soon as the weather breaks.. After mushroom season wraps up, I spend most of my free time fishing..


----------



## tommyjosh

morelsandmanners said:


> Yes, I'm not sure what you're location is? But whereI am I will start hunting the black ones as soon as day temps are 50+
> and nights are 40+. They like the cooler ground temps, and become very fragile with any warmer temps.


I. From Minnesota but looking to make a trip down to Indiana in the first week of April


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'm feeling a little better today.. If I can hold some food down I'm going to try and make it back to work tomorrow.. If I can save those two personal days, I may be able to take a long weekend and hit the start of the season in Michigan.. I'm getting pretty fed up with working for other people.. I've busted my ass for the car dealership I work at for the last 6 years.. I basically work from the time I wake up until I go to bed, 6 days a week.. These bastards don't appreciate it though.. I've been trying to hang on until I can start my weed farm, but it's starting to look like Indiana is never going to legalize it.. If I was younger and didn't have so much to lose, I'd probably pack the woods with as many marijuana plants as I could fit and see what happens.. I don't really wanna go to prison though and lose everything I've worked my ass off for the last 18 years to get.. I'm seriously considering opening a small used car lot.. I'm affraid I'd have even less free time though if I do that.. I guess I'll see what happens when I put in for my vacation time next week.. If they give me too much shit about taking all of my vacation time at once, I might just give them my 30 day notice and not worry about finding another job until mushroom season is over.. The one thing I have going for me.. My boss loves morels, and his fat ass is too lazy to go out in the woods and find his own.. Plus, sales at the dealership are up over 30% since I took over the website and advertising.. I'm pretty sure they don't want me to take my abilities to one of their competitors.. Thanks for the well wishes everyone..


@finderoftheshrooms ..
Interesting Very interesting..I have also been helping / working cor a friend at his Auto dealership.. and am about to get my own used car dealership license. Hit me on our email Bro...
Also anyone else is welcome hit us on [email protected]
Hit me when you can let's talk asap


----------



## eternalsunking

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Nice looking corn hole boards man.. This time of year I keep myself occupied by planning my garden and building boxes for my raised beds.. In another couple weeks I'll get some plants started inside so I can get them outside as soon as the weather breaks.. After mushroom season wraps up, I spend most of my free time fishing..
> View attachment 3752
> View attachment 3753


Where are you fishing at? I really only fish in Canada


----------



## Guest

eternalsunking said:


> Where are you fishing at? I really only fish in Canada


I live right by the Mississinewa river.. Most of the time I wade the river looking for bass.. The Mississinewa is actually one of the best river's in the Midwest for small mouth.. Last fall I got into some nice Largemouth on the river also.. I fish the reservoir a lot in the spring when the crappie are spawning, and I have permission to fish a couple old farm ponds that are full of massive bluegill and monster crappie.. What are you fishing for in Canada? I had an uncle who used to go up there and fish for pike..


----------



## eternalsunking

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I live right by the Mississinewa river.. Most of the time I wade the river looking for bass.. The Mississinewa is actually one of the best river's in the Midwest for small mouth.. Last fall I got into some nice Largemouth on the river also.. I fish the reservoir a lot in the spring when the crappie are spawning, and I have permission to fish a couple old farm ponds that are full of massive bluegill and monster crappie.. What are you fishing for in Canada? I had an uncle who used to go up there and fish for pike..


We have mostly smallmouth, walleye and Pike. I will be just behind the bass spawn this year in the second week of June. I'm hoping get some topwater action this year.


----------



## MorelHuntress

Hello, All! Just joined this forum. Super excited about this season. Can't wait to get out there!!


----------



## eternalsunking

thats a 20" bass I picked up two years ago. My buddy got a 33" pike


----------



## MorelHuntress

What's everyone's theory for this year? 2018 going to be better than 2017 season?


----------



## MorelHuntress

Thank you! Lol...thanks for the warning!


----------



## deleted

MorelHuntress said:


> Thank you! Lol...thanks for the warning!


Pay no attention to Dog boy...he just knows that im goin to whip his ass this season.
Anyway..welcome aboard, they pick on all the time while i am quiet as a lamb.


----------



## bev

MorelHuntress said:


> Thank you! Lol...thanks for the warning!


Welcome huntress. I am hoping for a better seasons than last year. I didn't have a chance to get out much, I had to do a lot of traveling out of the country for the place I work for.


----------



## bev

eternalsunking said:


> View attachment 3754
> thats a 20" bass I picked up two years ago. My buddy got a 33" pike


that is some good fishing there.


----------



## parrothead

Welcome Huntress.
To keep busy I planted 100 persimmon trees last weekend. Trying now to get some chestnut trees growing from seed. I have them inside. Next Friday I am heading to Alabama for my spring break to turkey hunt.


----------



## MorelHuntress

I'm really hoping this year will be the year!! It's hard hunting on public land. Found a small mess of them last year. This will be our 4th season. I've done a ton of research the past 3 years and hope the knowledge I've gained, will pay off. Wish there were more state forests closer to us. Might have to travel this year.


----------



## bev

MorelHuntress said:


> I'm really hoping this year will be the year!! It's hard hunting on public land. Found a small mess of them last year. This will be our 4th season. I've done a ton of research the past 3 years and hope the knowledge I've gained, will pay off. Wish there were more state forests closer to us. Might have to travel this year.


how far south do you go?


----------



## wade

MorelHuntress said:


> What's everyone's theory for this year? 2018 going to be better than 2017 season?


@MorelHuntress ..and Everyone 
 If You Don't Go, You Won't Know


----------



## wade

MorelHuntress said:


> I'm really hoping this year will be the year!! It's hard hunting on public land. Found a small mess of them last year. This will be our 4th season. I've done a ton of research the past 3 years and hope the knowledge I've gained, will pay off. Wish there were more state forests closer to us. Might have to travel this year.


MorelHuntress...this will be your best year..now that your in with everyone here.. you will find and laugh..lot..
I Really sugget you go back to the beginnng of last years thread and Read it through...
You will learn so so much..and laugh ..
it's such an aweome life story Hunters Log...


----------



## cwlake

Morelhuntress, I see were from the same town. And your right about state land. It's pretty much nonexistent, However there is a lot of woods at Mongo. I found a decent bag there last year and didn't see another hunter the whole day. It was a weekday but we still found some biggens. Good luck and always look for new property.


----------



## MorelHuntress

cwlake said:


> Morelhuntress, I see were from the same town. And your right about state land. It's pretty much nonexistent, However there is a lot of woods at Mongo. I found a decent bag there last year and didn't see another hunter the whole day. It was a weekday but we still found some biggens. Good luck and always look for new property.


Thanks for the advice, cwlake! Never gone to Mongo, for the fear of it being over saturated with people hunting. I'm putting this on my list. Every year we go to fox island and do ok.


----------



## MorelHuntress

T tom said:


> I used to work out of the carpenter union in ft.wayne. There is some public lands South on st.rd.3
> If I remember right it's near Markel on the Wabash river. I've never hunted it but it looked like it would be an awesome place.


Hmmm.I'll have to investigate that area


----------



## bev

that is close to me and it is a good place to hunt


----------



## Guest

MorelHuntress said:


> I'm really hoping this year will be the year!! It's hard hunting on public land. Found a small mess of them last year. This will be our 4th season. I've done a ton of research the past 3 years and hope the knowledge I've gained, will pay off. Wish there were more state forests closer to us. Might have to travel this year.


There's tons of public land within an hour drive of Fort Wayne.. I'm from Marion which is about 45 miles south of the Fort.. I hunt all day every day during peak season, and I rarely hunt state parks.. You just have to do a little bit of homework.. There's more to morel hunting than just walking through the woods looking for mushrooms.. That's actually the easy part.. If I didn't have good spots that I know morels grow in, then I would be out scouting hunting spots right now..


----------



## cwlake

T tom said:


> I used to work out of the carpenter union in ft.wayne. There is some public lands South on st.rd.3
> If I remember right it's near Markel on the Wabash river. I've never hunted it but it looked like it would be an awesome place.


 I believe most of that area is around Huntington reservoir also nearby is sallimonie rese. they are both good areas with a lot of hunters.


----------



## bev

cwlake said:


> I believe most of that area is around Huntington reservoir also nearby is sallimonie rese. they are both good areas with a lot of hunters.


yes. sometimes you just have to hit them both at the right time. I live between Huntington and Marion.


----------



## MorelHuntress

I literally drive my husband crazy, this time if year. It's all I talk about. I'm constantly reading, watching youtube videos, bookmarking new places to check out and mapping out our season. He enjoys hunting with me, but I've turned it into quite the obsession. Like I said, this will be our 4th season. The first two seasons, I wrote off as a learning curve. Last season, I finally felt like I knew what to look for, after all my research. First two seasons, we literally found 5 total. Last season, we found about 60, which was a huge improvement. I feel that this will be a even bigger season for us, as long as mother nature cooperates! Last year, we did well with tulip poplars.


----------



## bev

MorelHuntress said:


> I literally drive my husband crazy, this time if year. It's all I talk about. I'm constantly reading, watching youtube videos, bookmarking new places to check out and mapping out our season. He enjoys hunting with me, but I've turned it into quite the obsession. Like I said, this will be our 4th season. The first two seasons, I wrote off as a learning curve. Last season, I finally felt like I knew what to look for, after all my research. First two seasons, we literally found 5 total. Last season, we found about 60, which was a huge improvement. I feel that this will be a even bigger season for us, as long as mother nature cooperates! Last year, we did well with tulip poplars.


Just keep going out as much as you can. some of the guys here have been doing this there whole life. go go go


----------



## MorelHuntress

That's my plan, Bev! This weekend we're booked with family stuff. Next weekend, I plan on scouting out new areas I researched. We'll see! Keeping my fingers crossed! I'm really upset with myself....my grandmother use to hunt morels and I went with her as a kid, just a couple times. Hind sight is 20/20. Wish I could pick her brain now


----------



## MorelHuntress

parrothead said:


> Welcome Huntress.
> To keep busy I planted 100 persimmon trees last weekend. Trying now to get some chestnut trees growing from seed. I have them inside. Next Friday I am heading to Alabama for my spring break to turkey hunt.


Good luck on your turkey hunt!!


----------



## MorelHuntress

finderoftheshrooms said:


> There's tons of public land within an hour drive of Fort Wayne.. I'm from Marion which is about 45 miles south of the Fort.. I hunt all day every day during peak season, and I rarely hunt state parks.. You just have to do a little bit of homework.. There's more to morel hunting than just walking through the woods looking for mushrooms.. That's actually the easy part.. If I didn't have good spots that I know morels grow in, then I would be out scouting hunting spots right now..


Yes, I learned this the hard way, the first two seasons. Getting a little better with time and research.


----------



## Guest

bev said:


> yes. sometimes you just have to hit them both at the right time. I live between Huntington and Marion.


Morel hunting is all about timing.. Sometimes one day can make all the difference in the world.. 


MorelHuntress said:


> I literally drive my husband crazy, this time if year. It's all I talk about. I'm constantly reading, watching youtube videos, bookmarking new places to check out and mapping out our season. He enjoys hunting with me, but I've turned it into quite the obsession. Like I said, this will be our 4th season. The first two seasons, I wrote off as a learning curve. Last season, I finally felt like I knew what to look for, after all my research. First two seasons, we literally found 5 total. Last season, we found about 60, which was a huge improvement. I feel that this will be a even bigger season for us, as long as mother nature cooperates! Last year, we did well with tulip poplars.


Different types of trees produce mushrooms at different times in the season.. Poplars are usually the first trees to start popping mushrooms.. You can watch videos and read articles on the internet all you want, but there's no substitute for experience.. I've been hunting morels for over 30 years now, and I still learn something new every year.. I've already shared more info this year than I normally do.. Go back and read this thread from the beginning.. I've discussed a few areas that are well within driving distance from Fort Wayne.. Most serious morel hunters are tight lipped about their hunting spots.. I'm trying to appease the mushroom gods this year though, so I'll give you a hint.. In this part of the state, focus on the reservoirs.. Just be aware during turkey season though.. Because the reservoirs are closed to mushroom hunters until 1:00pm, and there are DNR officers watching who will write you a ticket if you're even a minute early.. Good luck, hope you find a bunch of them bastards..


----------



## Guest

eternalsunking said:


> View attachment 3754
> thats a 20" bass I picked up two years ago. My buddy got a 33" pike


Those are some beautiful bronze backs man.. Hand down, smallmouth are my favorite fish to catch.. are you getting those out of a river or a lake?


----------



## eternalsunking

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Morel hunting is all about timing.. Sometimes one day can make all the difference in the world..
> 
> Different types of trees produce mushrooms at different times in the season.. Poplars are usually the first trees to start popping mushrooms.. You can watch videos and read articles on the internet all you want, but there's no substitute for experience.. I've been hunting morels for over 30 years now, and I still learn something new every year.. I've already shared more info this year than I normally do.. Go back and read this thread from the beginning.. I've discussed a few areas that are well within driving distance from Fort Wayne.. Most serious morel hunters are tight lipped about their hunting spots.. I'm trying to appease the mushroom gods this year though, so I'll give you a hint.. In this part of the state, focus on the reservoirs.. Just be aware during turkey season though.. Because the reservoirs are closed to mushroom hunters until 1:00pm, and there are DNR officers watching who will write you a ticket if you're even a minute early.. Good luck, hope you find a bunch of them bastards..


Is this for all state parks? Or just local to the reservoirs.


----------



## eternalsunking

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Those are some beautiful bronze backs man.. Hand down, smallmouth are my favorite fish to catch.. are you getting those out of a river or a lake?


We have the only cabin on a lake that is attached to a river system. You see the inlet Falls in one of those pictures. There is plenty of moving water and standing water all within a 30 minute boat ride.


----------



## Guest

eternalsunking said:


> Is this for all state parks? Or just local to the reservoirs.


The no mushroom hunting until 1:00pm is just during turkey season, which doesn't start until the last week of April, and I'm pretty sure it just applies to the reservoir properties controlled by the DNR.. It doesn't affect state parks or wildlife management areas I don't think..


----------



## morelsandmanners

This forum has THE best members. Glad I joined.


----------



## eternalsunking

Are there some basics I should know before hunting a state forest for the first time? Aside from wearing a ghillie suit like Wade


----------



## Guest

eternalsunking said:


> Are there some basics I should know before hunting a state forest for the first time? Aside from wearing a ghillie suit like Wade


Don't get lost.. Always pack a compass no matter how bad ass your top of the line phone is.. Take extra water incase you do get lost.. Watch out for sex offenders who want to drag you off into the weeds and make you their bitch.. Beavers will chase you if you try to steal their sticks.. Snapping turtles will bite body parts clean off of your body if you insert them into their mouth.. If you run into Vern don't worry, he's harmless.. Just help him light his joint back up, make sure he has some water, and point him in the direction of the closest trail.. Most importantly, if you see an inscription scratched in the dirt that reads FOTS was here.. Don't waste your time hunting that spot because I've already picked it clean of all its mushrooms.. Seriously though man, just pay attention to the soil type and the types of trees growing there.. Take your time and go slow.. If you've found them before you can find them again..


----------



## deleted

eternalsunking said:


> Are there some basics I should know before hunting a state forest for the first time? Aside from wearing a ghillie suit like Wade


@wade is the official fashion consultant for Morels.com, also get out of the car and put your hand over your heart and say the pledge of allegiance to the flag before entering...
Also if you dont have a compass...make sure to get a extra large bag of Cheetos !
P.S... dont get stoned like me and eat all of the Cheetos...


----------



## Rip Van Morel

eternalsunking said:


> I'm ready to jump into my second year of hunting. Already waking up to the spongy patterns in my dreams.
> 
> Where is a good place to buy some quality morel sacks for hunting?


MushroomGear.com has some great stuff.


----------



## eternalsunking

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Don't get lost.. Always pack a compass no matter how bad ass your top of the line phone is.. Take extra water incase you do get lost.. Watch out for sex offenders who want to drag you off into the weeds and make you their bitch.. Beavers will chase you if you try to steal their sticks.. Snapping turtles will bite body parts clean off of your body if you insert them into their mouth.. If you run into Vern don't worry, he's harmless.. Just help him light his joint back up, make sure he has some water, and point him in the direction of the closest trail.. Most importantly, if you see an inscription scratched in the dirt that reads FOTS was here.. Don't waste your time hunting that spot because I've already picked it clean of all its mushrooms.. Seriously though man, just pay attention to the soil type and the types of trees growing there.. Take your time and go slow.. If you've found them before you can find them again..


I was just referring to any legalee bs. But that has been super helpful as well! Lol especially the part about the beavers and turtles!


----------



## Guest

eternalsunking said:


> I was just referring to any legalee bs. But that has been super helpful as well! Lol especially the part about the beavers and turtles!


Just the no hunting untill after 1:00 during turkey season, and nature preserves are off limits to foraging.. Other than that morel hunting is pretty much wide open.. It's kind of like the wild wild west.. He who findith the spoils gets to keepith the spoils.. Unless Vern sneaks out from behind a tree and clubs you over the head.. I'm pretty sure that's how he finds all of his mushrooms.. Also, you're not supposed to sell mushrooms you found on state owned land, and you can't sell mushrooms unless you or the person you are selling to is certified by the Hoosier mycology society.. The state has to make sure they get their money somehow.. I've never sold a mushroom in my life, but I think that last law is bullshit.. You get all of these people, most of whom have never seen a morel in their life.. They take one two hour class, and suddenly they are a morel expert.. Then you have guys like myself, who have hunted morels their entire life, but according to the state, we don't know enough about morels to properly ID them..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Just the no hunting untill after 1:00 during turkey season, and nature preserves are off limits to foraging.. Other than that morel hunting is pretty much wide open.. It's kind of like the wild wild west.. He who findith the spoils gets to keepith the spoils.. Unless Vern sneaks out from behind a tree and clubs you over the head.. I'm pretty sure that's how he finds all of his mushrooms.. Also, you're not supposed to sell mushrooms you found on state owned land, and you can't sell mushrooms unless you or the person you are selling to is certified by the Hoosier mycology society.. The state has to make sure they get their money somehow.. I've never sold a mushroom in my life, but I think that last law is bullshit.. You get all of these people, most of whom have never seen a morel in their life.. They take one two hour class, and suddenly they are a morel expert.. Then you have guys like myself, who have hunted morels their entire life, but according to the state, we don't know enough about morels to properly ID them..


Finder...im sorry. i lost those GPS coordinates that you gave me for that only honeyhole you have,run them by me again please..


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Finder...im sorry. i lost those GPS coordinates that you gave me for that only honeyhole you have,run them by me again please..


Latitude: 40.68058828°
Longitude: -85.8121115°
Here ya go good buddy.. There's the coordinates to the best Morel grounds I have ever seen in my life.. Anyone who thinks they are man [or woman] enough to make the hike is welcome to try their luck.. It's public land in Brown County State Park.. I'm so confident that no one will attempt to hike that trail, I actually just posted the legit coordinates.. If you do attempt to hike it, Finder Of The Shrooms can not be held responsible for any injuries or fatal accidents that may occur.. Good luck and may the force be with you..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Latitude: 40.68058828°
> Longitude: -85.8121115°
> Here ya go good buddy.. There's the coordinates to the best Morel grounds I have ever seen in my life.. Anyone who thinks they are man [or woman] enough to make the hike is welcome to try their luck.. It's public land in Brown County State Park.. I'm so confident that no one will attempt to hike that trail, I actually just posted the legit coordinates.. If you do attempt to hike it, Finder Of The Shrooms can not be held responsible for any injuries or fatal accidents that may occur.. Good luck and may the force be with you..


Thats only a hop..skip..and a heart attach for me..hehehe


----------



## noskydaddy

I can't believe I forgot how to post pictures again! 
I even documented the process and it doesn't work any more. UGH!


----------



## deleted

Rip Van Morel said:


> MushroomGear.com has some great stuff.


Perfect time for your question.. our old friend and _entrepreneur Nutsac, has been hand making the best bags you can get your hands on !
In honor of noskydaddys fine artwork ...i had nutsak make me a bag. you can talk to him here or at his store, https://www.etsy.com/shop/Nutsak?section_id=19273798 . he has a big selection of bags and other gifts all hand crafted. had it made and on its way in just a couple of days.







_


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Thats only a hop..skip..and a heart attach for me..hehehe


Vern, I'd be happy to carry you up those hills on my back if need be buddy.. I had to talk Nebo into going down into that valley.. He was looking at me like I was crazy when I told him that was where we needed to go if we wanted to find any more mushrooms that day.. The 1st 45 min or so of the hike, was mostly Oak and maple trees.. Then as we got down into the bottom of the valley, it opened up some and was nothing but elm, ash, and poplars trees.. It was absolutely gorgeous, and reminded me a lot of the Smokey mountains.. I'll dig through my gallery and see if I can find some pictures I took.. I'm definitely planning on going back [with a compass] this year.. I might even spend a night down in the valley if the shrooms are up when I go.. It's definitely more ground than a few guys can cover in just one day.. If you'd rather not go for a piggy back ride through the woods, I could take you to some of my flat ground spots around my part of the state..



T tom said:


> these youngens don't know what it's like to have copd. Nothing like a monster head rush for free


I hope I stopped smoking in time to avoid getting copd.. My mom has it pretty bad.. She can hardly walk up a flight of stairs anymore.. I enjoyed smoking very much, but I enjoy breathing more.. So I think I made the right choice to give up the ciggs..



vern said:


> Perfect time for your question.. our old friend and _entrepreneur Nutsac, has been hand making the best bags you can get your hands on !
> In honor of noskydaddys fine artwork ...i had nutsak make me a bag. you can talk to him here or at his store, https://www.etsy.com/shop/Nutsak?section_id=19273798 . he has a big selection of bags and other gifts all hand crafted. had it made and on its way in just a couple of days.
> View attachment 3766
> _


Gott Damn!! That's the most bad ass mushroom sack I have ever seen.. I wonder how well the graphics will hold up? My bags take a beating every year.. If yours holds up well this year, I'm gonna have to get some made up for next year..


----------



## nutsak

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Vern, I'd be happy to carry you up those hills on my back if need be buddy.. I had to talk Nebo into going down into that valley.. He was looking at me like I was crazy when I told him that was where we needed to go if we wanted to find any more mushrooms that day.. The 1st 45 min or so of the hike, was mostly Oak and maple trees.. Then as we got down into the bottom of the valley, it opened up some and was nothing but elm, ash, and poplars trees.. It was absolutely gorgeous, and reminded me a lot of the Smokey mountains.. I'll dig through my gallery and see if I can find some pictures I took.. I'm definitely planning on going back [with a compass] this year.. I might even spend a night down in the valley if the shrooms are up when I go.. It's definitely more ground than a few guys can cover in just one day.. If you'd rather not go for a piggy back ride through the woods, I could take you to some of my flat ground spots around my part of the state..
> 
> 
> I hope I stopped smoking in time to avoid getting copd.. My mom has it pretty bad.. She can hardly walk up a flight of stairs anymore.. I enjoyed smoking very much, but I enjoy breathing more.. So I think I made the right choice to give up the ciggs..
> 
> 
> Gott Damn!! That's the most bad ass mushroom sack I have ever seen.. I wonder how well the graphics will hold up? My bags take a beating every year.. If yours holds up well this year, I'm gonna have to get some made up for next year..


Wash them in cold water, Hang to Dry. The graphics won't go anywhere.
The only thing that harms the Nutsak is multifloral rose bush.


----------



## nutsak

vern said:


> Perfect time for your question.. our old friend and _entrepreneur Nutsac, has been hand making the best bags you can get your hands on !
> In honor of noskydaddys fine artwork ...i had nutsak make me a bag. you can talk to him here or at his store, https://www.etsy.com/shop/Nutsak?section_id=19273798 . he has a big selection of bags and other gifts all hand crafted. had it made and on its way in just a couple of days.
> View attachment 3766
> _


O GOD! Now everybody has seen Vern's NUTSAK !


----------



## deleted

nutsak said:


> Wash them in cold water, Hang to Dry. The graphics won't go anywhere.
> The only thing that harms the Nutsak is multifloral rose bush.


Send an extra dollar and Nutsak will send you a glossy eight by ten of his own personal nutsack ..i said thanks but no thanks but if its your thang...


----------



## wade

I'm About 25 miles south of Chicago..
I'v been drivngfor two days..I'm stoped to sleep at a rest area...
So finally catchiing up on here reading
Some funny jokeing...
I do Really LOVE my Homemade 
Hunting Gear in going to sleep now..
Wade


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> Perfect time for your question.. our old friend and _entrepreneur Nutsac, has been hand making the best bags you can get your hands on !
> In honor of noskydaddys fine artwork ...i had nutsak make me a bag. you can talk to him here or at his store, https://www.etsy.com/shop/Nutsak?section_id=19273798 . he has a big selection of bags and other gifts all hand crafted. had it made and on its way in just a couple of days.
> View attachment 3766
> _


That's just too much VERNO!


----------



## morelsxs

Inching closer your way folks . . . : https://www.facebook.com/MissouriMorelHunting/posts/797348437121136


----------



## nutsak

Last year I had a Rose Bush jab me in the Nutak. I knew right away what had happened. I stopped moving instantly. Then instead of try to tear my nutsak away from the thorns or try to remove the throns from my sack one at a time to free myself. I simply snipped the base of the thorn branch that had my sensitive bits attached to it. Once I snipped the base I was able to very gently remove the thorns that were stuck in. 
It was the double panel nylon mesh and it seemed to suffer no damages. 
If I would have gotta brute with it and just rammed through the thorn bush it probably would have caused a small penny sized hole in the outside layer.

So the Morel of the story is to always remain CALM when you snag your Nutsak on a Thorn bush.


----------



## noskydaddy

*FINALLY! I remembered (again) how to post a picture!!!*

Ok, so this is picture is the secret - now *not *so secret - "honey-hell-hole" 

that @finderoftheshrooms donated to the world. 



BEWARE! AND GOOD LUCK!


----------



## noskydaddy

*https://www.etsy.com/shop/Nutsak?section_id=19273798*


----------



## Guest

noskydaddy said:


> *FINALLY! I remembered (again) how to post a picture!!!*
> 
> Ok, so this is picture is the secret - now *not *so secret - "honey-hell-hole"
> 
> that @finderoftheshrooms donated to the world.
> 
> 
> 
> BEWARE! AND GOOD LUCK!


Yes sir, that's the infamous Honey Hell Hole lol.. Looks a hell of a lot more intimidating when the trees have leaves on them.. The pictures still don't do it justice though.. I've climbed mountains that aren't as steep as those hills..


----------



## nutsak

There was an author who wrote some shit about taking the path less traveled by.

That is a good way to find Morels. Most people walk down the path and look without doing much of anything. It is the guys who come out of the woods covered in mud, burrs, ticks, and are cut up all over their knuckles who often have a bag full of mushrooms.


----------



## deleted

_*Vern's shroom bizarro world Vol. 1





























































*_


----------



## Guest

nutsak said:


> There was an author who wrote some shit about taking the path less traveled by.
> 
> That is a good way to find Morels. Most people walk down the path and look without doing much of anything. It is the guys who come out of the woods covered in mud, burrs, ticks, and are cut up all over their knuckles who often have a bag full of mushrooms.


Staying on the trail is for Vern.. I've always been a firm believer that if you want to find massive amounts of mushrooms, then you have to go where most people aren't willing to go..



T tom said:


> @finderoftheshrooms Is that picture inside brown co st park.


Yes sir.. The picture @noskydaddy posted and the picture I posted, are both of the same spot in Brown County State Park.. Honest to God, that really is the "Honey Hell Hole"..


----------



## noskydaddy

Mushroom hunting, to me, is really about being out in nature. 
I bet that is true for many of us here.

Of course, we all want *more mushies *to eat and share, 
but it starts with a passion for the woods.

With that passion comes the rewards.

Rewards such as fresh air, well being, solitude, and inner peace.

These are often realized by simply putting 
in the time and getting ZEN...

I mention the ZEN part of mushroom 
hunting because of one important point:

"Soaking in" to the woods - changing speeds from 
everyday life speed to the woods way of life - takes time and effort. 

For me about *45-60 minutes of "soaking in"* to get the pace down. 
In other words, TO SLOW DOWN enough to observe the things that 
are right in front of me. 

By observing more, I find more mushrooms. But by observing more, 
I gain more of everything.

*SLOW DOWN > OBSERVE MORE > GET MORE*

_Observing them _is the challenge. And the challenge is because of pace.

My mentor said, _"for every 1 minute of walking there should be 6 minutes of standing (observing)."_

Let's call it the *More Mushroom Quotient. 1:6*

Guys like @wade already know this and do it automatically. That's why he spends so many hours hunkered in the forest: it takes that kind of slower 
pace to find the gold!

Several other guys and gals here also know the importance of pace. 
I can tell by what they say. 

It is my hope that newbie hunters understand the 
speed factor and remember the formula.

*SLOW DOWN > OBSERVE MORE > GET MORE*
*More Mushroom Quotient. 1:6*

Have a great day people. @vern too.


----------



## eternalsunking

My inner child says no nosky, let me run through the woods!

I am about to start my second year of hunting. I have the benefit of leaning on an experienced friend who knows what the woods should look like. He's gives the signal and it's time to hunt. It's easy to rush in but I've only been successful when I'm scanning, not walking. Take three steps, then scan. Step the side of a tree, bush, mound and scan from another angle. Stop, turn around and scan. It takes me a while to get in the zone, and it doesn't happen every time I step in the woods. But it works. 

And then I have another friend, skinny athletic as hell. He shoots off into the woods like a rocket. He only ends up frustrated.


noskydaddy said:


> Mushroom hunting, to me, is really about being out in nature.
> I bet that is true for many of us here.
> 
> Of course, we all want *more mushies *to eat and share,
> but it starts with a passion for the woods.
> 
> With that passion comes the rewards.
> 
> Rewards such as fresh air, well being, solitude, and inner peace.
> 
> These are often realized by simply putting
> in the time and getting ZEN...
> 
> I mention the ZEN part of mushroom
> hunting because of one important point:
> 
> "Soaking in" to the woods - changing speeds from
> everyday life speed to the woods way of life - takes time and effort.
> 
> For me about *45-60 minutes of "soaking in"* to get the pace down.
> In other words, TO SLOW DOWN enough to observe the things that
> are right in front of me.
> 
> By observing more, I find more mushrooms. But by observing more,
> I gain more of everything.
> 
> *SLOW DOWN > OBSERVE MORE > GET MORE*
> 
> _Observing them _is the challenge. And the challenge is because of pace.
> 
> My mentor said, _"for every 1 minute of walking there should be 6 minutes of standing (observing)."_
> 
> Let's call it the *More Mushroom Quotient. 1:6*
> 
> Guys like @wade already know this and do it automatically. That's why he spends so many hours hunkered in the forest: it takes that kind of slower
> pace to find the gold!
> 
> Several other guys and gals here also know the importance of pace.
> I can tell by what they say.
> 
> It is my hope that newbie hunters understand the
> speed factor and remember the formula.
> 
> *SLOW DOWN > OBSERVE MORE > GET MORE*
> *More Mushroom Quotient. 1:6*
> 
> Have a great day people. @vern too.


----------



## morelsandmanners

vern said:


> Thats only a hop..skip..and a heart attach for me..hehehe


Its been 25 years since I have been that deep in brownie. Now I now I see how you guys got lost. We'll not lost but misplaced. You better take plenty of water and a couple extra legs with you.


----------



## morelsandmanners

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Latitude: 40.68058828°
> Longitude: -85.8121115°
> Here ya go good buddy.. There's the coordinates to the best Morel grounds I have ever seen in my life.. Anyone who thinks they are man [or woman] enough to make the hike is welcome to try their luck.. It's public land in Brown County State Park.. I'm so confident that no one will attempt to hike that trail, I actually just posted the legit coordinates.. If you do attempt to hike it, Finder Of The Shrooms can not be held responsible for any injuries or fatal accidents that may occur.. Good luck and may the force be with you..


That's the coordinates for your hours finder. That's how you keep them out of your showrooms but now we all know where to pick good tomatoes


----------



## Guest

morelsandmanners said:


> That's the coordinates for your hours finder. That's how you keep them out of your showrooms but now we all know where to pick good tomatoes


I don't think I have my house saved as a waypoint.. I mean I usually know how to find it unless I get too shit faced.. I think I may have accidentally just gave up my fishing hole though.. Hang on a sec and let me go through my saved waypoints.. I'll post the right coordinates for that valley..


----------



## Guest

morelsandmanners said:


> That's the coordinates for your hours finder. That's how you keep them out of your showrooms but now we all know where to pick good tomatoes


Ok.. My waypoints are all messed up.. I've smoked too many fatties since I saved them and I don't know what one goes to what trail anymore.. So I'll do this.. The overlook we went down is called hesitation point.. Just search it on Google maps and it will give you directions right to it.. Hope that helps.. Enjoy the bonus fishing spot I posted up.. I was hammering Largemouth on 4" tiger fire swim shads last fall..


----------



## nutsak

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Ok.. My waypoints are all messed up.. I've smoked too many fatties since I saved them and I don't know what one goes to what trail anymore.. So I'll do this.. The overlook we went down is called hesitation point.. Just search it on Google maps and it will give you directions right to it.. Hope that helps.. Enjoy the bonus fishing spot I posted up.. I was hammering Largemouth on 4" tiger fire swim shads last fall..
> View attachment 3781


I didn't know they legalized it in Indiana?


----------



## deleted

morelsandmanners said:


> Its been 25 years since I have been that deep in brownie. Now I now I see how you guys got lost. We'll not lost but misplaced. You better take plenty of water and a couple extra legs with you.


I hope he has cell service out there so he can reach search and rescue...lmfao


----------



## Guest

nutsak said:


> I didn't know they legalized it in Indiana?


I don't think Indiana will ever legalize it.. Not as long as Eli Lilly is based here.. They pretty much own our state legislature.. 



morelsandmanners said:


> Its been 25 years since I have been that deep in brownie. Now I now I see how you guys got lost. We'll not lost but misplaced. You better take plenty of water and a couple extra legs with you.


Yeah, we learned the hard way not to rely on technology.. I found out later that I could have turned the GPS off on my navigation app and switched it to navigate by magnetic heading.. I'll never trust my phone again though for off trail navigation.. A compass is now a permanent fixture in my backpack..



vern said:


> I hope he has cell service out there so he can reach search and rescue...lmfao


Finder always finds his way.. I should probably actually give search and rescue my phone number, in case they get lost..


----------



## Old Elm

vern said:


> I hope he has cell service out there so he can reach search and rescue...lmfao


Good to see yer still top side of the sod Vern.


----------



## deleted

Old Elm...been waitin to hear from you sir...


----------



## deleted

You da man in my book !


----------



## jslwalls

Well, we are definitely the most active board. We managed 19 pages so far without a mushroom found. We must have the most anticipation of any state or it’s just that you have all become so close. Anyways, most likely going to be 19 more pages before someone hits. Looks like it’s shaping up to be a late season which isn’t necessarily good or bad just gives us more time together.


----------



## Old Elm

vern said:


> You da man in my book !


just woke up from hibernation!!


----------



## Guest

jslwalls said:


> Well, we are definitely the most active board. We managed 19 pages so far without a mushroom found. We must have the most anticipation of any state or it’s just that you have all become so close. Anyways, most likely going to be 19 more pages before someone hits. Looks like it’s shaping up to be a late season which isn’t necessarily good or bad just gives us more time together.


I think it's a little of both, plus the fact we live in Indiana and there isn't anything to do this time of year besides mess with Vern.. Yeah, we are definitely going to have a late season this year.. It's almost the middle of March and the ground is still frozen harder than a priest's pecker at a preschool picnic.. Hopefully that will keep the underbrush from growing so thick this year..



Old Elm said:


> just woke up from hibernation!!


The shroom god has arisen.. That's a sure fire sign the season is almost upon us..


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> I hunt a fish and wildlife area controlled by the DNR, no reservoir. Although I've never seen a turkey hunter or trout fisherman there, Barney Fife is with his little ticket book. Hmmm.. maybe I should get a trout stamp and pole


@T tom ... and Everyone...NOW THAT IS THE WAY YA GOT PLAY IT !!!!
study the DNR rules for yourself !! 
and at least walk the line.. and when Barney Fife shows up just step over on his side of the line..
Show him your license..pull a String and hook out of your pocket..
Tell him you can't afford a pole yet !
Carry a fire arm ?? Read the laws and Hunting guidelines for youself..
As for Myself..We carry and transport 
Our pistol and shotguns and Rifle with us
In our truck .. just about everywhere we go..and we have our Hunting licenses and Hunting Clothing and accessories all with us to..
Because Then we are always Legally either coming from Hunting or Headed to go Hunting somewhere


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> *FINALLY! I remembered (again) how to post a picture!!!*
> 
> Ok, so this is picture is the secret - now *not *so secret - "honey-hell-hole"
> 
> that @finderoftheshrooms donated to the world.
> 
> 
> 
> BEWARE! AND GOOD LUCK!


@noskydaddy .. Ooooo that' why you bought those Superb toe trail shoes..
Do you still like those ?? I'm thinking about get'n some for us this year


----------



## deleted

jslwalls said:


> Well, we are definitely the most active board. We managed 19 pages so far without a mushroom found. We must have the most anticipation of any state or it’s just that you have all become so close. Anyways, most likely going to be 19 more pages before someone hits. Looks like it’s shaping up to be a late season which isn’t necessarily good or bad just gives us more time together.


I think its good news. the season will start exactly when it should looks like to me.
Nothing worse than a false spring then gets cold again.
im two hours south of Indy and dead set on April 1st threw the 5th to get her goin !


----------



## jslwalls

vern said:


> I think its good news. the season will start exactly when it should looks like to me.
> Nothing worse than a false spring then gets cold again.
> im two hours south of Indy and dead set on April 1st threw the 5th to get her goin !


Vern I believe you are in that area that is expecting 3 to 5 inched of snow. I’ve always felt like a good March snow blanket, that melts slowly and help keeps the ground moist and warm was great for Morels. I wish it was here.


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> I think its good news. the season will start exactly when it should looks like to me.
> Nothing worse than a false spring then gets cold again.
> im two hours south of Indy and dead set on April 1st threw the 5th to get her goin !


I hope you are right Vern.. I'm getting tired of waiting..


----------



## deleted

jslwalls said:


> Vern I believe you are in that area that is expecting 3 to 5 inched of snow. I’ve always felt like a good March snow blanket, that melts slowly and help keeps the ground moist and warm was great for Morels. I wish it was here.


Well its about 8:30 and that big fluffy snow is a coming down. by next weekend its gonna be in the sixties and seventies..go figure...


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> @noskydaddy .. Ooooo that' why you bought those Superb toe trail shoes..
> Do you still like those ?? I'm thinking about get'n some for us this year


Well @wade, I can't say I love them. Couple things

*PROS*

The shoes offer unmatched quiet for tip-toeing into your secret spots. I love that. I make no noise in the bush and that's the way I like it. I'm like a diamond thief out there.

*CONS*

1) They don't breathe well so your feet get sweaty and uncomfortable after a while.

2) Since most of us have been wearing other shoes for so long, it really takes several years to get your feet "in shape" to wearing these shoes. Not that they're painful, but rather, your feet need to get stronger as it's more like being barefoot vs wearing shoes. So your feet can get fatigued. I didn't know this when I bought them.

I will still be using them this season. I just can't fully endorse them buddy.


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> Well @wade, I can't say I love them. Couple things
> 
> *PROS*
> 
> The shoes offer unmatched quiet for tip-toeing into your secret spots. I love that. I make no noise in the bush and that's the way I like it. I'm like a diamond thief out there.
> 
> *CONS*
> 
> 1) They don't breathe well so your feet get sweaty and uncomfortable after a while.
> 
> 2) Since most of us have been wearing other shoes for so long, it really takes several years to get your feet "in shape" to wearing these shoes. Not that they're painful, but rather, your feet need to get stronger as it's more like being barefoot vs wearing shoes. So your feet can get fatigued. I didn't know this when I bought them.
> 
> I will still be using them this season. I just can't fully endorse them buddy.


Back @noskydaddy And thought for others...Hmmmm Hmmmm..interesting.
So I think ..no scatch that ....
I have decided, I still want to try those type of shoes..and hope that the difference and fatigue from the way they fit and wear...might bring Foot Healthy Benefit..I'd sure like to keep both my feet till the day I die...hit us the name brand on those again please..


----------



## bev

finderoftheshrooms said:


> The no mushroom hunting until 1:00pm is just during turkey season, which doesn't start until the last week of April, and I'm pretty sure it just applies to the reservoir properties controlled by the DNR.. It doesn't affect state parks or wildlife management areas I don't think..


i have never had that problem on the sally. I do know that the roush res. you can't go until after 1:00


----------



## wade

I will be on my way back up from Dallas and Rollin thru Arkansas, Missouri and southern Illinois..... on the 30th - 31st 
This should be just at the beginning and perfect timing for these area's ..
If anyone would like to plan to stay poised for those days...I will give a report of our findings..and you will be welome to come drive to us and join in !!!..
If I'm finding bunches, get in you cars and aim it fast our way !!!


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> Back @noskydaddy And thought for others...Hmmmm Hmmmm..interesting.
> So I think ..no scatch that ....
> I have decided, I still want to try those type of shoes..and hope that the difference and fatigue from the way they fit and wear...might bring Foot Healthy Benefit..I'd sure like to keep both my feet till the day I die...hit us the name brand on those again please..


*VIBRAM FiveFingers @wade *

https://www.cabelas.com/product/VIB...ECJo3gNmsGZzPEiwcvxoCEhYQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Guest

bev said:


> i have never had that problem on the sally. I do know that the roush res. you can't go until after 1:00


It looks like the law applies only to the fish and wildlife properties.. They must have just closed the reservoirs for the youth turkey hunt last year.. I swear, both the Salamonie and the Mississinewa had signs up everywhere that said no mushroom hunting until 1:00pm..


----------



## tommyjosh

wade said:


> I will be on my way back up from Dallas and Rollin thru Arkansas, Missouri and southern Illinois..... on the 30th - 31st
> This should be just at the beginning and perfect timing for these area's ..
> If anyone would like to plan to stay poised for those days...I will give a report of our findings..and you will be welome to come drive to us and join in !!!..
> If I'm finding bunches, get in you cars and aim it fast our way !!!


Wow your really going all out all the way to Texas sounds like fun


----------



## bev

wow I have been hunting the sally for 30 years and never seen that before. I guess catch me if you can!


----------



## Guest

I knew I wasnt crazy.. Here are the dates for the 2018 youth turkey hunts and the participating properties.. They do include both the Salamonie and Mississinewa reservoirs..


----------



## bev

great for turkey hunters, but we want shrooms here


----------



## deleted

Everybody knows that I'm the only Turkey down here so that's why i never go out till the afternoon...lol
got about an inch of snow last night then it turned back to rain. the bigger snow stayed further south thank god...
Three more weeks and my deep fryer will be getting a good workout. ill have another crop ready at the same time so i will _definitely _need to have a good season... . i hope everybody gets there belly full...might be hard for @wade, that's a lot of frackin belly right there now..lmao


----------



## Guest

bev said:


> great for turkey hunters, but we want shrooms here


We want shrooms but we don't want to get tickets while gathering them.. We also don't want to mess up some little kids first turkey hunting experience.. Part of being a good mushroom hunter is following the laws and respecting other people's right to use public land.. I understand you've been hunting the Salamonie for 30 years, but apparently you are not aware of all the regulations.. Both reservoir properties will be closed to mushroom hunters until 1:00pm during the youth turkey hunt.. If you don't believe me, feel free to go mushroom hunting at the Salamonie the mornings of April 21st and 22nd.. If people don't follow the regulations, they will just start banning mushroom hunting all together during turkey season..


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Everybody knows that I'm the only Turkey down here so that's why i never go out till the afternoon...lol
> got about an inch of snow last night then it turned back to rain. the bigger snow stayed further south thank god...
> Three more weeks and my deep fryer will be getting a good workout. ill have another crop ready at the same time so i will _definitely _need to have a good season... . i hope everybody gets there belly full...might be hard for @wade, that's a lot of frackin belly right there now..lmao


I hope we all gobble morels until we wobble this year.. How's the ground looking down your way Vern? It's starting to thaw out again up this way, but it's still really saturated.. Before it froze again, it was like walking on a sponge.. You could hear it squish with every step you took.. We need a few days of sunshine and some warmer temps desperately..


----------



## deleted

Hello everyone... i just made a post on the new Kentucky board. https://www.morels.com/threads/2018-kentucky-morels-thread.95677/page-3#post-104579
It applies both there and here. so whether you are new or old here...have a read please...peace out, Vern


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I hope we all gobble morels until we wobble this year.. How's the ground looking down your way Vern? It's starting to thaw out again up this way, but it's still really saturated.. Before it froze again, it was like walking on a sponge.. You could hear it squish with every step you took.. We need a few days of sunshine and some warmer temps desperately..


I could poor a cup of water on the ground here an it would still be standing next week..lol.
wettest ive seen in quite some time pal. we have a nice warming trend starting next week. all in all, i really think all of this might lead to a banner year state wide. i will be getting one of the earlier starts being two hours south of Indy. stay tuned...Vern


----------



## bev

finderoftheshrooms said:


> We want shrooms but we don't want to get tickets while gathering them.. We also don't want to mess up some little kids first turkey hunting experience.. Part of being a good mushroom hunter is following the laws and respecting other people's right to use public land.. I understand you've been hunting the Salamonie for 30 years, but apparently you are not aware of all the regulations.. Both reservoir properties will be closed to mushroom hunters until 1:00pm during the youth turkey hunt.. If you don't believe me, feel free to go mushroom hunting at the Salamonie the mornings of April 21st and 22nd.. If people don't follow the regulations, they will just start banning mushroom hunting all together during turkey season..


that's fine I have never seen signs on the sally. but I have seen them on roush. plus I don't go into the woods where there are other hunters in it, weather it is turkey, deer, rabbit, or shrooms. I have respect for other hunters.


----------



## Guest

bev said:


> that's fine I have never seen signs on the sally. but I have seen them on roush. plus I don't go into the woods where there are other hunters in it, weather it is turkey, deer, rabbit, or shrooms. I have respect for other hunters.


You've never been while a turkey hunt was underway then.. They had signs up everywhere last year.. Now that I think about it, I believe someone from this forum got a ticket at the Salamonie last year or the year before..



T tom said:


> I hunt Wilbur Wright State fish and wildlife Property, they cover all turkey season not just youth. My problem is I've never seen a turkey hunter, just Barney.


I walked up on a turkey last year.. Scared the shit out of me, but I don't think I've ever seen a turkey hunter around here either.. 



vern said:


> I could poor a cup of water on the ground here an it would still be standing next week..lol.
> wettest ive seen in quite some time pal. we have a nice warming trend starting next week. all in all, i really think all of this might lead to a banner year state wide. i will be getting one of the earlier starts being two hours south of Indy. stay tuned...Vern


That's how it is here also.. I was planning on going fishing today but it's just too muddy.. The way my luck has been running I'd probably slip, break a leg, and then miss the whole mushroom season.. I hope the ground has a chance to dry out some before the rains hit again..


----------



## eternalsunking

Here's an old saying for you .

It's hard to soar with the eagles when you're stuck on the ground with all these turkeys. 


vern said:


> Everybody knows that I'm the only Turkey down here so that's why i never go out till the afternoon...lol
> got about an inch of snow last night then it turned back to rain. the bigger snow stayed further south thank god...
> Three more weeks and my deep fryer will be getting a good workout. ill have another crop ready at the same time so i will _definitely _need to have a good season... . i hope everybody gets there belly full...might be hard for @wade, that's a lot of frackin belly right there now..lmao


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> *VIBRAM FiveFingers @wade *
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/product/VIB...ECJo3gNmsGZzPEiwcvxoCEhYQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


@noskydaddy ... five fingers Reminds me 
We intend to stop at Three Floyds this evening...right now we are grabbng a rent a car..from indianapolis airport..
Should arrive to FFF in about 4 hours
About 10:00pm... if your in the Munsterhood Join us !!


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> It looks like the law applies only to the fish and wildlife properties.. They must have just closed the reservoirs for the youth turkey hunt last year.. I swear, both the Salamonie and the Mississinewa had signs up everywhere that said no mushroom hunting until 1:00pm..
> View attachment 3787


@everyone .. Wade here...I have never worn orange hunting and never will...
Anyone stupid enough to shoot me shouldn't have even been allowed in the woods with a gun to begin with...
And if someone one shoots me they better hope that first shot kills me..or else be damm quick and accurate with their next shoots..
before I can get a hold of um!!
Other than that I hope everyone has a Nice Day


----------



## wade

tommyjosh said:


> Wow your really going all out all the way to Texas sounds like fun


@tommyjosh .. yes some fun..a lot of work..and then a cool and exciting chance to Morel Hunt following the progression...on our Drive home.
Also just learned today that we will also be going to Wisconsin weekly so ...
Appers we'll get a chance up there also


----------



## wade

vern said:


> I could poor a cup of water on the ground here an it would still be standing next week..lol.
> wettest ive seen in quite some time pal. we have a nice warming trend starting next week. all in all, i really think all of this might lead to a banner year state wide. i will be getting one of the earlier starts being two hours south of Indy. stay tuned...Vern


 @vern ..
it's the Hundred Year Hunt Brother ..
It will happen again in our lifetime


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> We want shrooms but we don't want to get tickets while gathering them.. We also don't want to mess up some little kids first turkey hunting experience.. Part of being a good mushroom hunter is following the laws and respecting other people's right to use public land.. I understand you've been hunting the Salamonie for 30 years, but apparently you are not aware of all the regulations.. Both reservoir properties will be closed to mushroom hunters until 1:00pm during the youth turkey hunt.. If you don't believe me, feel free to go mushroom hunting at the Salamonie the mornings of April 21st and 22nd.. If people don't follow the regulations, they will just start banning mushroom hunting all together during turkey season..


@finderoftheshrooms ..Wade here ..very well spoken sir... and a good and true point..very good..and I Agree.
Additionally; .. Caring, Courtesy, and being a Good Sportsman..are definitely in my Heart and I will always behave respectively as a good Woodsman should.. 
Still; .. I may not always follow the law exactly every day everytime..
I mean no offence...
Example; if my family needs food and it's
Ten minutes after 1:00pm and my license expired...and I see a turkey on my way out of the woods..I'm gonna go head and get him..
Example;.. if it' Ten till 1:00pm And a damm big storm is bout to hit any minute..and I'm looking at some Morels I'm gonna go ahead and get um..
Instead of waiting..
Etc....


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> @noskydaddy ... five fingers Reminds me
> We intend to stop at Three Floyds this evening...right now we are grabbng a rent a car..from indianapolis airport..
> Should arrive to FFF in about 4 hours
> About 10:00pm... if your in the Munsterhood Join us !!


I can't buddy, maybe next time. This never ending flu is a mother. I gotta be peak form 
for mushie season!

Grab yourself a *Gumballhead *on draft!

Thanks for asking. Be well.


----------



## wade

bev said:


> great for turkey hunters, but we want shrooms here


@everyone... yep..I don't have a Degree in Wildlife Biology..But seems like they could change turkey hunting Dates a little.
Wait No. No...scratch that...
Get um started and they'll only find a way to make it worse


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Everybody knows that I'm the only Turkey down here so that's why i never go out till the afternoon...lol
> got about an inch of snow last night then it turned back to rain. the bigger snow stayed further south thank god...
> Three more weeks and my deep fryer will be getting a good workout. ill have another crop ready at the same time so i will _definitely _need to have a good season... . i hope everybody gets there belly full...might be hard for @wade, that's a lot of frackin belly right there now..lmao


@vern... You been Peek'n !!
But you damm right on that..
Started today on my nothing but water juice and salad diet
...I been carrying 70 extra pounds around for to many years now..
So I expect to lose all 70-Lbs by June First


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> @finderoftheshrooms ..Wade here ..very well spoken sir... and a good and true point..very good..and I Agree.
> Additionally; .. Caring, Courtesy, and being a Good Sportsman..are definitely in my Heart and I will always behave respectively as a good Woodsman should..
> Still; .. I may not always follow the law exactly every day everytime..
> I mean no offence...
> Example; if my family needs food and it's
> Ten minutes after 1:00pm and my license expired...and I see a turkey on my way out of the woods..I'm gonna go head and get him..
> Example;.. if it' Ten till 1:00pm And a damm big storm is bout to hit any minute..and I'm looking at some Morels I'm gonna go ahead and get um..
> Instead of waiting..
> Etc....


You're absolutely right.. Like you said in an earlier post you made, when Barney Fife is near you have to walk on his side of the line.. There's a time and place for everything though, including breaking the rules and walking on the other side of the line.. There are a couple spots I hunt that are public land, but they have a piece of private property separating them.. I always cut across the private property instead of going around it.. If me or my family was starving, and it was the only way I could get food.. I wouldn't think twice about taking game out of season, or hunting and fishing without a license.. If I see morels that are about to get ruined by a rainstorm, I don't care what time it is.. I'm picking those damn mushrooms.. A little common sense goes a long way sometimes.. Just because something is illegal doesn't mean it's bad or wrong.. It just means the people who make are laws don't have any common sense..


----------



## wade

@noskydaddy And Everyone..
Ok we have a crazy Great Mexican restaurant here In Indianapolis
"Guanajuato" so we're having Beer and Toco...
Guess I'll diet Tomarrow


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> You're absolutely right.. Like you said in an earlier post you made, when Barney Fife is near you have to walk on his side of the line.. There's a time and place for everything though, including breaking the rules and walking on the other side of the line.. There are a couple spots I hunt that are public land, but they have a piece of private property separating them.. I always cut across the private property instead of going around it.. If me or my family was starving, and it was the only way I could get food.. I wouldn't think twice about taking game out of season, or hunting and fishing without a license.. If I see morels that are about to get ruined by a rainstorm, I don't care what time it is.. I'm picking those damn mushrooms.. A little common sense goes a long way sometimes.. Just because something is illegal doesn't mean it's bad or wrong.. It just means the people who make are laws don't have any common sense..


One day about twenty years ago my pop was hunting up on our place up on the taterbug where we had a cabin. he made a clean shot on a buck, the dear made it about fifty yards...jumped a fence and dropped dead right there.
while he was field dressing the deer the property owner came by and dad explained what happened. a little general conversation went by and he carried the deer back to camp. a few hours later the sheriff came by...arrested my dad, took him to jail where he stayed overnight, saw the judge, paid a five hundred dollar fine and went home.
the moral of the story is...sometimes doing the right thing still gets you sent up to the big house because some prick doesn't want you to have what was already yours in the first place...dont you just love a guy like that...
Of course this was the same dad that had to take a dump while in the woods, unzipped his jumpsuit, squatted down and took care of business. little did he know that he took a crap right into the hood of suit..lmao. you can guess what happened next...it took my mom a little while to get him cleaned up.
the moral to that story is simply...dont shit in your hat and try to wear it..


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> One day about twenty years ago my pop was hunting up on our place up on the taterbug where we had a cabin. he made a clean shot on a buck, the dear made it about fifty yards...jumped a fence and dropped dead right there.
> while he was field dressing the deer the property owner came by and dad explained what happened. a little general conversation went by and he carried the deer back to camp. a few hours later the sheriff came by...arrested my dad, took him to jail where he stayed overnight, saw the judge, paid a five hundred dollar fine and went home.
> the moral of the story is...sometimes doing the right thing still gets you sent up to the big house because some prick doesn't want you to have what was already yours in the first place...dont you just love a guy like that...
> Of course this was the same dad that had to take a dump while in the woods, unzipped his jumpsuit, squatted down and took care of business. little did he know that he took a crap right into the hood of suit..lmao. you can guess what happened next...it took my mom a little while to get him cleaned up.
> the moral to that story is simply...dont shit in your hat and try to wear it..


Sounds like your dad was a real shit head then Vern lmao.. I can't get that picture out of my head now.. Too bad cameras hadn't been invented yet.. I'd love to see that picture on a mushroom sack.. Your story actually reminded me of something though.. Are you guys familiar with the navigable waterway laws in Indiana? Basically, any waterway that is considered a navigable waterway in Indiana.. The state owns all of the land surrounding it, up to the high water lines.. I believe the high water line is determined by visible debris deposited from previous floods.. Anyway, if the stream, river or lake, is considered navigable, then all of the land that lays within the high water mark boundries is automatically public land.. On the river I hunt, the high water line is about 50-75 feet beyond the banks in most places.. Not all waterways are considered navigable though.. You can find a list on the DNR's website..


----------



## sb

When I was just old enough to drive, I was out in the country by myself woodchuck hunting and had to take a crap. Well . . . I grabbed the largest leaves for wiping I could find. Little did I know then, just how big poison ivy leaves could get . . . . . . . . .

Hmnn . . . the morel of the story still eludes me! 
. . . even as the memory still haunts me! Ha!

Oh . . . yeah, my mom asked me to explain why I had Calamine Lotion stains in my underwear. That was embarrassing!
Maybe the morel of the story is that Life regularly gives us opportunities to learn Humility.
-great season to all . . .


----------



## deleted

I think ill make you my expert on woodchucks...here i think we call them Groundhogs, bout all they do is dig holes.
Being my leading authority on the subject...in you opinion, just how much wood CAN a Woodchuck, chuck ?.. , that is if in fact they really could chuck wood.


----------



## deleted

Well i thank you all for your kind "likes" over the years...The person that gives me the 1000th vote wins the prize ham award...peace out ,Vern..


----------



## sb

Vern . . . Don't know if I should mention this. . . I saw that article about someone stealing a prize ham from the local fair.

. . . humor is great - thanks for sharing yours. . .


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> Well i thank you all for your kind "likes" over the years...The person that gives me the 1000th vote wins the prize ham award...peace out ,Vern..
> View attachment 3795


I gave you 999 buddy because everyone else is waiting!

I think it's the REAL 1000!


----------



## Stelthshroomer

Too many years have gone by without saying hey. I have enjoyed following all you nuts for so long I finally figured its time to say WAS UP! Especially when you are hitting up my spots like 3 Floyds


----------



## Stelthshroomer

I keep banging the like button on Verns page its at 999 but it wont register. I want that ham!


----------



## Stelthshroomer

vern said:


> Well i thank you all for your kind "likes" over the years...The person that gives me the 1000th vote wins the prize ham award...peace out ,Vern..
> View attachment 3795





vern said:


> Well i thank you all for your kind "likes" over the years...The person that gives me the 1000th vote wins the prize ham award...peace out ,Vern..
> View attachment 3795


One more try, my confuser is telling me I need 3 posts to add links and other functions. Maybe this third post will let me like Vern and win that f---ing ham.


----------



## tommyjosh

wade said:


> @tommyjosh .. yes some fun..a lot of work..and then a cool and exciting chance to Morel Hunt following the progression...on our Drive home.
> Also just learned today that we will also be going to Wisconsin weekly so ...
> Appers we'll get a chance up there also


Last year we made a trip from Minnesota so sw Missouri and the terrain is much different not many elms mostly oaks


----------



## cajunshroomer3578

Hello folks, Daniel here(South Louisiana) After following you guys a couple years.... I figured it was time to introduce myself after reading Verns post in Kentucky thread. I always get a good laugh at you whack jobs. I’m sure I fit right in. Any hoot..... there ain’t a dam morel to be found in South Louisiana but plenty of other species to partake in. I usually just stalk you guys in hopes of making my way up north one year to hunt morels.


----------



## Guest

Helluva morning fellas.. Woke up to almost 2" of snow on the ground.. Nothing like cleaning the snow off of 100 cars to get your blood pumping.. Looks like we're supposed to get another inch tonight, and they changed the forecast.. They were calling for 50's and 60's this weekend.. Now they're saying 30's and 40's with lows in the 20's.. If the ground don't start thawing soon, it's gonna be May before we see any morels this year.. 



cajunshroomer3578 said:


> Hello folks, Daniel here(South Louisiana) After following you guys a couple years.... I figured it was time to introduce myself after reading Verns post in Kentucky thread. I always get a good laugh at you whack jobs. I’m sure I fit right in. Any hoot..... there ain’t a dam morel to be found in South Louisiana but plenty of other species to partake in. I usually just stalk you guys in hopes of making my way up north one year to hunt morels.


There's no time like the present.. I'll take you morel hunting, if you take me gator hunting..


----------



## deleted

_*AND THE WINNER IS.....








STELTHSHROOMER..
THANK YOU SO MUCH AND YOU ARE THE GRAND PRIZE WINNER...
DROP BY ANY ONE OF BUBBA'S SLAUGHTER HOUSES THRU OUT CENTRAL NEBRASKA, MENTION MY NAME AND PICK ER UP....SLICED AND GIFT WRAPPING 4$ EXTRA... 
*_


----------



## cajunshroomer3578

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Helluva morning fellas.. Woke up to almost 2" of snow on the ground.. Nothing like cleaning the snow off of 100 cars to get your blood pumping.. Looks like we're supposed to get another inch tonight, and they changed the forecast.. They were calling for 50's and 60's this weekend.. Now they're saying 30's and 40's with lows in the 20's.. If the ground don't start thawing soon, it's gonna be May before we see any morels this year..
> 
> 
> There's no time like the present.. I'll take you morel hunting, if you take me gator hunting..


I wish it were that easy. I can’t legally harvest gators without tags and to receive tags you have to damn near suck a few .... mmmhhhmmms to getem. 
Doesn’t mean I can’t take you in the Atchafalaya Swamp and wrestle a few for shits and giggles. We do that from time to time while out catching frogs. 
Won’t be this year for sure. New baby girl and I’m gearing up for my first Missouri whitetail hunt.


----------



## deleted

sb said:


> Vern . . . Don't know if I should mention this. . . I saw that article about someone stealing a prize ham from the local fair.
> 
> . . . humor is great - thanks for sharing yours. .
> yeah but had to wait too long so it ended up making a lot of tasty sandwiches...lmao


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> I gave you 999 buddy because everyone else is waiting!
> 
> I think it's the REAL 1000!


You sir are a thoughtful human being...


----------



## deleted

cajunshroomer3578 said:


> Hello folks, Daniel here(South Louisiana) After following you guys a couple years.... I figured it was time to introduce myself after reading Verns post in Kentucky thread. I always get a good laugh at you whack jobs. I’m sure I fit right in. Any hoot..... there ain’t a dam morel to be found in South Louisiana but plenty of other species to partake in. I usually just stalk you guys in hopes of making my way up north one year to hunt morels.


Glad you chimed in Cajun...i lived down the road from New Orleans for several years there in the Gulfport area. i didn't even bother to look..lol


----------



## cajunshroomer3578

vern said:


> Glad you chimed in Cajun...i lived down the road from New Orleans for several years there in the Gulfport area. i didn't even bother to look..lol


Not much of a side walker Vern... New Orleans doesn’t do much for me other than gives me the squirts. If I’m not with the family I’m amongst the creatures in the swamp. 
If ever in town I’ll show you true Cajun tradition.


----------



## Guest

cajunshroomer3578 said:


> I wish it were that easy. I can’t legally harvest gators without tags and to receive tags you have to damn near suck a few .... mmmhhhmmms to getem.
> Doesn’t mean I can’t take you in the Atchafalaya Swamp and wrestle a few for shits and giggles. We do that from time to time while out catching frogs.
> Won’t be this year for sure. New baby girl and I’m gearing up for my first Missouri whitetail hunt.


Seems like you have to jump through hoops to do anything that's fun these days.. I'm gonna get me a gator sooner or later.. Congrats on the baby girl man.. Kids are what it's all about..


----------



## deleted

_*This just in.....Stelthshroomer announced moments ago that he will be donating the ham to his favorite local charity...."Sandwiches for Shroomers".....what a guy..*_


----------



## deleted

cajunshroomer3578 said:


> Not much of a side walker Vern... New Orleans doesn’t do much for me other than gives me the squirts. If I’m not with the family I’m amongst the creatures in the swamp.
> If ever in town I’ll show you true Cajun tradition.


Sounds like a deal dude...i lived on a bayou. had my Ranger bass boat at my own dock a hundred feet from my house. sum of the best times i ever had.
This is what my dock looked like after Katrina...


----------



## parrothead

Extended 10 forecast doesn't look great. Night temps in 20s and 30s.


----------



## noskydaddy

Welcome new posters! 

I think the goal is to get as many "stalkers" 
to finally say hello at this point isn't it?

We know you're there! 

And we love giving away good info! (just not good spots, get it?)

Come one, come all!


----------



## deleted

_*On another note..i think we should all give a thumbs up to @jack for being the best Administrator and moderator that a forum could have. the amount of knowledge and experience he has brought is priceless..*_


----------



## jack

Awwwe, you made me blush Vern.....Thank You !


----------



## deleted

now that there's funny i dont care who you are......you da man Jack..


----------



## deleted

Well its 9:30 and its snowing like crazy here and 33 degrees.....enough is enough...


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Well its 9:30 and its snowing like crazy here and 33 degrees.....enough is enough...


I hear ya brother.. It's 25* here with a wind chill of 16.. We are supposed to get down to 15* tonight with wind chills in the single digits.. The 30 day forecast is not looking good.. It's showing low temps in the 30's for most of April.. You said earlier you lived down by Louisiana for a while.. Do you know any witch doctors or voodoo queens who may be able to help us change the weather? Global warming my ass..


----------



## bassmaster

hey there fello shroomers, been seeing all this talk of getting more shroomers involved on this forum so i thought i would say, hey yall!! nwi reprting here.


----------



## bassmaster

been following this for a few years now. and it cracks me up at the posts from all of you. lol lol


----------



## bassmaster

we need warmth up here!!


----------



## bassmaster

T tom said:


> @bassmaster Welcome glad to have ya.


thanks, crazy as hell up here. snowin an blowin!! i want it gone already!! where is spring!! lol lol


----------



## deleted

bassmaster said:


> hey there fello shroomers, been seeing all this talk of getting more shroomers involved on this forum so i thought i would say, hey yall!! nwi reprting here.


welcome aboard bassmaster, many years of experience with our group. chime in any time you like...it does get a little squirrely around here while we wait..lol


----------



## bassmaster

vern said:


> welcome aboard bassmaster, many years of experience with our group. chime in any time you like...it does get a little squirrely around here while we wait..lol


lol lol, oh yea!! but its all in good fun.


----------



## noskydaddy

bassmaster said:


> hey there fello shroomers, been seeing all this talk of getting more shroomers involved on this forum so i thought i would say, hey yall!! nwi reprting here.


@bassmaster i'm from the region up here too buddy.


----------



## bassmaster

noskydaddy said:


> @bassmaster i'm from the region up here too buddy.


awesome!! im sure u have mentioned it before, but where abut are ya?


----------



## wade

Howdy bassmaster... Wade here..we drove from west Chicago thru heavy snow while on our way to Milwaukee Wisconsin..
Dinner at Chili's.. and Work in the Morning
We have spotted some excellent woods near by for Morel Hunting , We just hope we're up here again when they are pop'n


----------



## bassmaster

let me ask a question to everyone listening and let me know your opinion. what is with these pickers these day, one thing that makes my blood boil, people posting finds online and theres a big root ball on the bottom of the morels??? ive always read and was always told to cut at ground level so they could possibly grow again that same season? ripping the whole thing out the ground is ignorant if you ask me. in my eyes people who rip them out, shouldnt even be picking in the first place...


----------



## bassmaster

wade said:


> Howdy bassmaster... Wade here..we drove from west Chicago thru heavy snow while on our way to Milwaukee Wisconsin..
> Dinner at Chili's.. and Work in the Morning
> We have spotted some excellent woods near by for Morel Hunting , We just hope we're up here again when they are pop'n


good times wade. good times!!


----------



## bev

welcome bassmaster. hope you are bring the warm weather.


----------



## bev

I have always cut mine off at the ground level. I don't know if it helps but it can't hurt if you ask me.


----------



## bev

congrats on the new baby girl!


----------



## parrothead

Woke up to grass completely white and 23 degrees.


----------



## deleted

bev said:


> I have always cut mine off at the ground level. I don't know if it helps but it can't hurt if you ask me.


I always carry a sharp knife to cut them off at the surface for a couple of reasons...1-the smooth edges keep them from ragging out in your bag, B-who wants to clean that dirty mess up when you get them home in the sink..yuck. 3-i would think that pulling them up would damage the mycelium and disrupt future growth. D- what the hell do i know


----------



## Stelthshroomer

vern said:


> _*AND THE WINNER IS.....
> View attachment 3799
> 
> STELTHSHROOMER..
> THANK YOU SO MUCH AND YOU ARE THE GRAND PRIZE WINNER...
> DROP BY ANY ONE OF BUBBA'S SLAUGHTER HOUSES THRU OUT CENTRAL NEBRASKA, MENTION MY NAME AND PICK ER UP....SLICED AND GIFT WRAPPING 4$ EXTRA... *_


Thank you! Thanky very much! Its funny you mention Nebraska I just lost my best shroomin buddie Lee to a gal in Nebraska I will be a solo hunter for the first time in about ten years. A true story I hunted HARD morels for seven years never found one, then a good friend taking pitty on me gave me a spot to try I asked my friend Lee if he would like to take a ride to check out this spot. The truth is I wasnt expecting much after seven YEARS! and low and behold we hit the mother load that was ten years ago we have been hunting together ever since.


----------



## deleted

parrothead said:


> Woke up to grass completely white and 23 degrees.


Crazy aint it pal...same here. the good news is that it helps insulate the ground, its warmer underneath than above. the other news is that this next Tuesday is the first day of spring. the latest forecast seems to indicate a steady sorta worm up this next week and im still keeping up with my plans to see them the first week of April..


----------



## Stelthshroomer

noskydaddy said:


> Welcome new posters!
> 
> I think the goal is to get as many "stalkers"
> to finally say hello at this point isn't it?
> 
> We know you're there!
> 
> And we love giving away good info! (just not good spots, get it?)
> 
> Come one, come all!


" Stalkers" now thats funny. I like to more think of myself as a casual observer. I have had my nose in many shroom sites for a long time but when I saw the fun you guys were having I got off the others sites not enough time. Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## deleted

Stelthshroomer said:


> Thank you! Thanky very much! Its funny you mention Nebraska I just lost my best shroomin buddie Lee to a gal in Nebraska I will be a solo hunter for the first time in about ten years. A true story I hunted HARD morels for seven years never found one, then a good friend taking pitty on me gave me a spot to try I asked my friend Lee if he would like to take a ride to check out this spot. The truth is I wasnt expecting much after seven YEARS! and low and behold we hit the mother load that was ten years ago we have been hunting together ever since.


Thats quite a story bubba, glad you didn't give up. when things start happening there will be a lot of info passing around that will help everyone to do better...


----------



## Stelthshroomer

bassmaster said:


> let me ask a question to everyone listening and let me know your opinion. what is with these pickers these day, one thing that makes my blood boil, people posting finds online and theres a big root ball on the bottom of the morels??? ive always read and was always told to cut at ground level so they could possibly grow again that same season? ripping the whole thing out the ground is ignorant if you ask me. in my eyes people who rip them out, shouldnt even be picking in the first place...


When I first started I would pinch them off and what I noticed is that even that much root disruption was enough for them not to come back now I carefully cut and am have much better results. You are right.


----------



## deleted

_Verns Shroom Oddities Vol. #2-







_


----------



## Stelthshroomer

vern said:


> Thats quite a story bubba, glad you didn't give up. when things start happening there will be a lot of info passing around that will help everyone to do better...


Ya I am tuned in and tuned up these days. I am very fortunate to have good spot in many places. I will generaly gather anywhere from 5 to 25 pounds a year depending on conditions. Say I know your in sothern Indiana how close to Washington are you?


----------



## deleted

Stelthshroomer said:


> Ya I am tuned in and tuned up these days. I am very fortunate to have good spot in many places. I will generaly gather anywhere from 5 to 25 pounds a year depending on conditions. Say I know your in sothern Indiana how close to Washington are you?


Stelthy im i Clark County in Charlestown which is just across the river from Louisville Ky.


----------



## cajunshroomer3578

Pretty awesome Blushing Octopi Vern !!!! 


vern said:


> _Verns Shroom Oddities Vol. #2-
> View attachment 3808
> _
> View attachment 3808
> View attachment 3809
> View attachment 3810
> View attachment 3811
> View attachment 3813
> View attachment 3814
> View attachment 3815
> View attachment 3816


----------



## eternalsunking

Its great to see the new faces. And it looks like we have most of the state covered at this point. Does does anyone hunt over by Cincinnati or Ripple County?


----------



## noskydaddy

bassmaster said:


> let me ask a question to everyone listening and let me know your opinion. what is with these pickers these day, one thing that makes my blood boil, people posting finds online and theres a big root ball on the bottom of the morels??? ive always read and was always told to cut at ground level so they could possibly grow again that same season? ripping the whole thing out the ground is ignorant if you ask me. in my eyes people who rip them out, shouldnt even be picking in the first place...



I've long hesitated wading into this long-running (and never-ending) question. People are going to take a position no matter what anyone says. No matter what proof is posited. 

It somehow creates an emotional response in people and I'm not sure why. People love to argue about this question. They love to fight about it.

Myself, I do not want to argue. So you will get no argument from me!

Now, I have read many book on Mushrooms & Mycelium and the general consensus by mycologists is that pulling them out - instead of slicing them at the bottom of the stem - is of *no harm to the organism at large*. None.

Fungi have uncanny evolutionary powers not seen by any other living organism, surviving several global extinction events such as the one that killed off the dinosaurs. Thus, _how _we harvest the fruiting body itself are not a threat. The organism can and does run for miles in all directions underground.

The true threat to all life is how humankind interacts with it's environment 
(nuclear warfare for one) but certainly not how a mushroom is picked.

With all that said, most people do NOT advise pulling them out because of the *clumps of dirt *that come with it. So slicing the stem above the ground reduces one's exposure to dirt/grit saving the hassle.

P.S. - Hope this help. I won't comment on this further.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

vern said:


> Stelthy im i Clark County in Charlestown which is just across the river from Louisville Ky.


Just checked you out on maps thats a good looking area around you. Do you mind me asking has it been your experiance that there is an early black season that starts about 3 weeks before the yellows and grays?


----------



## Stelthshroomer

noskydaddy said:


> I've long hesitated wading into this long-running (and never-ending) question. People are going to take a position no matter what anyone says. No matter what proof is posited.
> 
> It somehow creates an emotional response in people and I'm not sure why. People love to argue about this question. They love to fight about it.
> 
> Myself, I do not want to argue. So you will get no argument from me!
> 
> Now, I have read many book on Mushrooms & Mycelium and the general consensus by mycologists is that pulling them out - instead of slicing them at the bottom of the stem - is of *no harm to the organism at large*. None.
> 
> Fungi have uncanny evolutionary powers not seen by any other living organism, surviving several global extinction events such as the one that killed off the dinosaurs. Thus, _how _we harvest the fruiting body itself are not a threat. The organism can and does run for miles in all directions underground.
> 
> The true threat to all life is how humankind interacts with it's environment
> (nuclear warfare for one) but certainly not how a mushroom is picked.
> 
> With all that said, most people do NOT advise pulling them out because of the *clumps of dirt *that come with it. So slicing the stem above the ground reduces one's exposure to dirt/grit saving the hassle.
> 
> P.S. - Hope this help. I won't comment on this further.


Hey Nosky, I have read many times what you are saying its in my books and field guids. However I would like to share this. In the begining there was man. No Im just kidding. In the first few years where I developed my own spots they weren't great places 10-20 here 10-20 there I noticed the second year half what I got the year before then year three almost none. Thats when I was pinching and pulling. Now in my new spots I cut gently and am not noticing the decline in numbers I am in my 20ith or so year. That been my own experiance it could well be different for others. Just wanted to share


----------



## cwlake

noskydaddy said:


> I've long hesitated wading into this long-running (and never-ending) question. People are going to take a position no matter what anyone says. No matter what proof is posited.
> 
> It somehow creates an emotional response in people and I'm not sure why. People love to argue about this question. They love to fight about it.
> 
> Myself, I do not want to argue. So you will get no argument from me!
> 
> Now, I have read many book on Mushrooms & Mycelium and the general consensus by mycologists is that pulling them out - instead of slicing them at the bottom of the stem - is of *no harm to the organism at large*. None.
> 
> Fungi have uncanny evolutionary powers not seen by any other living organism, surviving several global extinction events such as the one that killed off the dinosaurs. Thus, _how _we harvest the fruiting body itself are not a threat. The organism can and does run for miles in all directions underground.
> 
> The true threat to all life is how humankind interacts with it's environment
> (nuclear warfare for one) but certainly not how a mushroom is picked.
> 
> With all that said, most people do NOT advise pulling them out because of the *clumps of dirt *that come with it. So slicing the stem above the ground reduces one's exposure to dirt/grit saving the hassle.
> 
> P.S. - Hope this help. I won't comment on this further.


----------



## Guest

noskydaddy said:


> I've long hesitated wading into this long-running (and never-ending) question. People are going to take a position no matter what anyone says. No matter what proof is posited.
> 
> It somehow creates an emotional response in people and I'm not sure why. People love to argue about this question. They love to fight about it.
> 
> Myself, I do not want to argue. So you will get no argument from me!
> 
> Now, I have read many book on Mushrooms & Mycelium and the general consensus by mycologists is that pulling them out - instead of slicing them at the bottom of the stem - is of *no harm to the organism at large*. None.
> 
> Fungi have uncanny evolutionary powers not seen by any other living organism, surviving several global extinction events such as the one that killed off the dinosaurs. Thus, _how _we harvest the fruiting body itself are not a threat. The organism can and does run for miles in all directions underground.
> 
> The true threat to all life is how humankind interacts with it's environment
> (nuclear warfare for one) but certainly not how a mushroom is picked.
> 
> With all that said, most people do NOT advise pulling them out because of the *clumps of dirt *that come with it. So slicing the stem above the ground reduces one's exposure to dirt/grit saving the hassle.
> 
> P.S. - Hope this help. I won't comment on this further.


I agree with you completely on this matter.. Personally, I harvest my mushrooms with a knife, but that's just to keep the dirt out of my bag and off of my mushrooms.. Pulling the mushrooms in no way harms the mycelium growing under the ground.. Mushrooms don't have roots and even the tiniest piece of "mushroom tissue" is capable of regenerating a new colony of mushrooms.. Here's a picture I took a couple years ago.. I harvested a few early mushrooms from one of my spots, and when I went back several days later, the morel stumps had continued to grow.. I believe if I would have pulled those mushrooms, the mycelium would have used the energy it spent growing the stumps into growing new mushrooms.. This is one of those debates like the mesh sacks.. Everybody has their own opinion, and in my opinion, their is no right or wrong answer..


----------



## cwlake

Ive never grown morels but have grown other kinds. I can say that disrupting the mycelium will encourage more growth. and I have tried this with wild morels and it works. If conditions are right for fruiting, the mycelium can flush multiple times. I like to take my shroom stick and scar the ground after picking around a tree. there will usually be another round of shrooms within a week. Ive heard others say they will hoe the ground and produce more. Everyone has their own opinion but knowledge is good.


----------



## deleted

Stelthshroomer said:


> Just checked you out on maps thats a good looking area around you. Do you mind me asking has it been your experiance that there is an early black season that starts about 3 weeks before the yellows and grays?


Yes there are woods galore around her in every direction. i have NEVER had any luck finding blacks..a park ranger turned me on to an area she says has them, it will be my first stop this season but im not holding my breath...


----------



## deleted

cwlake said:


> Ive never grown morels but have grown other kinds. I can say that disrupting the mycelium will encourage more growth. and I have tried this with wild morels and it works. If conditions are right for fruiting, the mycelium can flush multiple times. I like to take my shroom stick and scar the ground after picking around a tree. there will usually be another round of shrooms within a week. Ive heard others say they will hoe the ground and produce more. Everyone has their own opinion but knowledge is good.


No im not confused right now...no not at all.... i have ALWAYS cut mine and yet year after year i have never seen a regrowth like that. in fact several of my spots have less and less year after year and in some cases even zero! i always have to expand my search. it would sure be nice to know if shaking up the Mycelium a little in fact might help, that would explain a few things.
why does spellcheck not like the word mycelium


----------



## deleted

Hell now im thinking about pulling them and then cutting them this year just to see what happens...no im not confused...not at all..
also on an after thought...it is commonly known that the mycelium can travel great distances...then why is it that when you find a good tree surrounded by shroomes, you dont typically find more traveling away from the tree with the mycelium ??


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> No im not confused right now...no not at all.... i have ALWAYS cut mine and yet year after year i have never seen a regrowth like that. in fact several of my spots have less and less year after year and in some cases even zero! i always have to expand my search. it would sure be nice to know if shaking up the Mycelium a little in fact might help, that would explain a few things.
> why does spellcheck not like the word mycelium


I'm gonna try pulling mine this year and then cutting the foot off before I put them in my bag.. People swear blacks don't grow in my part of the state.. I don't argue with them about it, but I always find a few every year.. They're not plentiful like the yellows.. They don't get big like the yellows, and they don't grow around the same trees as the yellows.. I figure I'll just let the nay sayers believe what they want to.. If they don't believe they grow around here, it's less competition and more mushrooms for me..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'm gonna try pulling mine this year and then cutting the foot off before I put them in my bag.. People swear blacks don't grow in my part of the state.. I don't argue with them about it, but I always find a few every year.. They're not plentiful like the yellows.. They don't get big like the yellows, and they don't grow around the same trees as the yellows.. I figure I'll just let the nay sayers believe what they want to.. If they don't believe they grow around here, it's less competition and more mushrooms for me..


Now everybody will pull them and next years topic will be how come there are no more shroomes here...


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Hell now im thinking about pulling them and then cutting them this year just to see what happens...no im not confused...not at all..
> also on an after thought...it is commonly known that the mycelium can travel great distances...then why is it that when you find a good tree surrounded by shroomes, you dont typically find more traveling away from the tree with the mycelium ??


Because as the roots of the tree get further away from the tree, they also get deeper into the ground.. The conditions are only right for fruiting in the top few inches of soil..


vern said:


> Now everybody will pull them and next years topic will be how come there are no more shroomes here...


Morels fruit because the nutrients in the soil are running out.. They make mushrooms so they can disperse spores, and those spores can make their way to fertile ground and start colonizing it.. If an area stops making mushrooms it's because the nutrients in the soil aren't right.. The schlerotia can lay dormant underground for decades waiting on the right conditions to start growing again..


----------



## br5

*New question!*
I hunt in Indiana just to get the eye and then head north to WI and MN to get serious. Been going up there since 1985. Missed a few years when I lived out of state, but have been going up for last 9 yrs. Based on my time in the woods and daily records on rain fall, day, & night temps., yields etc. I've concluded the following:
1) Ground temps determine timing.
_I've read where three nights at 50 or above are what's needed. My data does not support this._
2) Amount of rain close to optimum temp. determines quantity.
3) Length of season is based on temps staying cooler.

I hunt mainly elms and hunt based on statistical probability that the more elms I check the better my odds. In other words, times in the woods increases your chances. Most would comment I'm not fun to hunt mushrooms with because I'm too serious.

*My questions are:*
Does anyone else use data to try and nail season timing?
Are my 3 conclusions accurate?

Looking forward to peoples opinions.


----------



## Guest

br5 said:


> *New question!*
> I hunt in Indiana just to get the eye and then head north to WI and MN to get serious. Been going up there since 1985. Missed a few years when I lived out of state, but have been going up for last 9 yrs. Based on my time in the woods and daily records on rain fall, day, & night temps., yields etc. I've concluded the following:
> 1) Ground temps determine timing.
> _I've read where three nights at 50 or above are what's needed. My data does not support this._
> 2) Amount of rain close to optimum temp. determines quantity.
> 3) Length of season is based on temps staying cooler.
> 
> I hunt mainly elms and hunt based on statistical probability that the more elms I check the better my odds. In other words, times in the woods increases your chances. Most would comment I'm not fun to hunt mushrooms with because I'm too serious.
> 
> *My questions are:*
> Does anyone else use data to try and nail season timing?
> Are my 3 conclusions accurate?
> 
> Looking forward to peoples opinions.


1. Ground temps are everything, but we don't necessarily need 50* night's to get things going.. I look more at the average temperature for the day.. Say daytime highs are running mid 60's, and night time temps are running in the 40's.. The ground isn't going to have time to cool down all the way into the 40's before the sun comes back out..
2. Quanity of Rain doesn't necessarily determine quantity of mushrooms.. We need the ground to stay moist for the mushrooms to grow, but too much rain will drown the mycelium out.. Consistent moisture throughout the year is more important than the amount of rain we get in the days leading up to mushroom season..
3. The length of the season is effected by temps to a degree.. The mushrooms are only going to flush two or three times before they use up all of the remaining nutrients in the ground.. The temps could stay perfect for fruiting year around, but when the nutrients are gone, they are gone, and the mushrooms are done.. I keep detailed logs of all of my mushroom hunts.. I have for years and years.. The degree days count is what I pay the most attention to.. The mushrooms dont just pop up over night.. The mycelium needs time to establish it's self before it's ready to make mushrooms.. I used to be an elm hunter, but I've adapted my hunting style over the years.. The past few years, I've found more mushrooms under Ash, Popular, and Sycamores, than I've found under elms..


----------



## sb

br-5 . . . there's the data of experience -- but that doesn't mean they aren't up earlier.

Here's mine from Central Ohio for date of first find.

*Year Date *
2010 4/27
2011 4/21
2012 3/23
2013 4/25
2014 4/30
2015 4/27
2016 4/2
2017 4/3
*Average 4/16 *for first find for me in Central OH

I've also got graphs of daily soil temps, moisture in soil, rainfall, air temps all consolidated in relation to my first and last find for the year (my season). It just "objectifies" experience. If your interested, I'll post a few.


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Because as the roots of the tree get further away from the tree, they also get deeper into the ground.. The conditions are only right for fruiting in the top few inches of soil..
> 
> Morels fruit because the nutrients in the soil are running out.. They make mushrooms so they can disperse spores, and those spores can make their way to fertile ground and start colonizing it.. If an area stops making mushrooms it's because the nutrients in the soil aren't right.. The schlerotia can lay dormant underground for decades waiting on the right conditions to start growing again..


*Well i guess he told me huh..lol*


----------



## sb

br-5
Here's an example. My season was the green column and that's what happened during that time. I put a line at the 40% moisture and bar between the 50 to 60 degree soil temp range.
For me* generally*: 40% soil moisture and 50 degree soil temp.
That said, I don't find these good predictors but more an accompanyment to other more available events -- like tax filing deadline !! Ha!


----------



## beagleboy

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Because as the roots of the tree get further away from the tree, they also get deeper into the ground.. The conditions are only right for fruiting in the top few inches of soil..
> 
> Morels fruit because the nutrients in the soil are running out.. They make mushrooms so they can disperse spores, and those spores can make their way to fertile ground and start colonizing it.. If an area stops making mushrooms it's because the nutrients in the soil aren't right.. The schlerotia can lay dormant underground for decades waiting on the right conditions to start growing again..


You are right on. I tried to tell some of my hunting partners the same thing but didn't through to them. When the apple tree starts to die it isn't putting out the same amount of nutrients and the mycelium sends up the mushrooms to have its spores relocate to another tree. Same with elms , ash, tulip poplar. On most healthy trees you don't usually find mushrooms. A lot of tulip poplars look healthy but I have cut very large ones down that were hollow. Just a theory.


----------



## deleted

O.K. kids...after listening to all of our quasi scientists here and we do have a few and they all have very good and also some very debatable points. i am just a crippled up old hippy but i do know a little something about finding these little buggers... knowing all of the facts and figures and watching charts and grafts and reports are a wonderful thing i guess and i guess you guys are really into them but for me personally...it just dont sound like a lot of fun to me and it does not change how or where or when i find my catch.
here are a few bullet points based on what i know for sure...
When they start coming up i start finding them. when they stop, i dont find any more.
They grow under so many different types of trees according where you live i quit worrying about it.
Most people dont live where there is easy access to plenty of woodland so they have to do the best with what they got to work with.
The night time temps are more important to me because the ground not only needs to get warm, it needs to stay warm (more than three or four days). it dont take very many eighty degree days to knock the hell out of everything.
I think you all know what rain does...duh
Around here the key sign is the Mayapples. when they pop you can be sure that the Honeycombs are popping up guaranteed !
When i head in the woods...i promise that i am looking under every tree i walk by because i eyes dont look up a hole lot..lol
I have found plenty where there was no discernible trees around that they came from. (read the point just above again).
You know those one that you find that are three feet tall and make a great picture to show your friends...that's about all they are good for. they are usually destroyed in the bag before you even get home because they were WAY over the hill and i leave those standing and let them do there thing till next year !! They aint much for eatin, get a pic and leave them be.
BOTTOM LINE....concentrate on having fun, if you just need the groceries, id be glad to help out.
If you dont find then where you are looking...look somewhere else.
I am an Old man not a scientist but i did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night..wink wink...


----------



## deleted

Do you guys wait for the planets to line up just right or do you start hunting when you just cant stand it any longer...i think i know the answer to that one...


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> *Well i guess he told me huh..lol*


I'm just trying to share some of the knowledge I've acquired over the years.. I've been hunting morels since I could walk, and I've read everything about morels I could get my hands on, including Patents, scientific research studies, books, articles, and forum post.. I've found the more I understand about how morels grow, the better the mushroom hunter I become.. I'll be the first to admit that I don't know everything about morels.. If I did, I'd be too busy growing metric tons of them in a warehouse.. I hope I'm not coming across as an arrogant stuck up ass hole.. Those are not my intentions.. I'm just trying to pass some information along.. I need to get back in the good graces of the mushroom gods.. I think I pissed them off by refusing to help the hipster last year..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'm just trying to share some of the knowledge I've acquired over the years.. I've been hunting morels since I could walk, and I've read everything about morels I could get my hands on, including Patents, scientific research studies, books, articles, and forum post.. I've found the more I understand about how morels grow, the better the mushroom hunter I become.. I'll be the first to admit that I don't know everything about morels.. If I did, I'd be too busy growing metric tons of them in a warehouse.. I hope I'm not coming across as an arrogant stuck up ass hole.. Those are not my intentions.. I'm just trying to pass some information along.. I need to get back in the good graces of the mushroom gods.. I think I pissed them off by refusing to help the hipster last year..


Please dont take me wrong...what you smart guys learn and pass along here is great stuff no doubt about it and i appreciate every bit of it.


----------



## rick

Black hardwood mulch really helps to heat up the soil and encourages them to pop a little earlier!


----------



## br5

finderoftheshrooms said:


> 1. Ground temps are everything, but we don't necessarily need 50* night's to get things going.. I look more at the average temperature for the day.. Say daytime highs are running mid 60's, and night time temps are running in the 40's.. The ground isn't going to have time to cool down all the way into the 40's before the sun comes back out..
> 2. Quanity of Rain doesn't necessarily determine quantity of mushrooms.. We need the ground to stay moist for the mushrooms to grow, but too much rain will drown the mycelium out.. Consistent moisture throughout the year is more important than the amount of rain we get in the days leading up to mushroom season..
> 3. The length of the season is effected by temps to a degree.. The mushrooms are only going to flush two or three times before they use up all of the remaining nutrients in the ground.. The temps could stay perfect for fruiting year around, but when the nutrients are gone, they are gone, and the mushrooms are done.. I keep detailed logs of all of my mushroom hunts.. I have for years and years.. The degree days count is what I pay the most attention to.. The mushrooms dont just pop up over night.. The mycelium needs time to establish it's self before it's ready to make mushrooms.. I used to be an elm hunter, but I've adapted my hunting style over the years.. The past few years, I've found more mushrooms under Ash, Popular, and Sycamores, than I've found under elms..


Great feed back. What part of country are you hunting? North woods are loaded with elms. I won't pass an apple tree though without checking it.


----------



## br5

vern said:


> Do you guys wait for the planets to line up just right or do you start hunting when you just cant stand it any longer...i think i know the answer to that one...


Planet's lining up are a plus for sure Vern


----------



## br5

sb said:


> br-5
> Here's an example. My season was the green column and that's what happened during that time. I put a line at the 40% moisture and bar between the 50 to 60 degree soil temp range.
> For me* generally*: 40% soil moisture and 50 degree soil temp.
> That said, I don't find these good predictors but more an accompanyment to other more available events -- like tax filing deadline !! Ha!
> 
> View attachment 3831


Sb, where are you getting your data. I use weather underground. I've noticed corn is usually planted so I've been trying to key on that as well.


----------



## br5

finderoftheshrooms said:


> 1. Ground temps are everything, but we don't necessarily need 50* night's to get things going.. I look more at the average temperature for the day.. Say daytime highs are running mid 60's, and night time temps are running in the 40's.. The ground isn't going to have time to cool down all the way into the 40's before the sun comes back out..
> 2. Quanity of Rain doesn't necessarily determine quantity of mushrooms.. We need the ground to stay moist for the mushrooms to grow, but too much rain will drown the mycelium out.. Consistent moisture throughout the year is more important than the amount of rain we get in the days leading up to mushroom season..
> 3. The length of the season is effected by temps to a degree.. The mushrooms are only going to flush two or three times before they use up all of the remaining nutrients in the ground.. The temps could stay perfect for fruiting year around, but when the nutrients are gone, they are gone, and the mushrooms are done.. I keep detailed logs of all of my mushroom hunts.. I have for years and years.. The degree days count is what I pay the most attention to.. The mushrooms dont just pop up over night.. The mycelium needs time to establish it's self before it's ready to make mushrooms.. I used to be an elm hunter, but I've adapted my hunting style over the years.. The past few years, I've found more mushrooms under Ash, Popular, and Sycamores, than I've found under elms..


Finder, Area next to miss. is hilly enough to allow for a lot of rain and still find dryer areas. Too much rain in flat Indiana is problematic. Reason I mentioned temps staying cool is I've found it keeps mushrooms from spoiling or going Bigfoot too soon.


----------



## deleted

Somebody should try and correlate when they come up in relation to when you first mow your yard,,,,and i dont mean when you ******** mow your yard..


----------



## br5

Vern,


vern said:


> O.K. kids...after listening to all of our quasi scientists here and we do have a few and they all have very good and also some very debatable points. i am just a crippled up old hippy but i do know a little something about finding these little buggers... knowing all of the facts and figures and watching charts and grafts and reports are a wonderful thing i guess and i guess you guys are really into them but for me personally...it just dont sound like a lot of fun to me and it does not change how or where or when i find my catch.
> here are a few bullet points based on what i know for sure...
> When they start coming up i start finding them. when they stop, i dont find any more.
> They grow under so many different types of trees according where you live i quit worrying about it.
> Most people dont live where there is easy access to plenty of woodland so they have to do the best with what they got to work with.
> The night time temps are more important to me because the ground not only needs to get warm, it needs to stay warm (more than three or four days). it dont take very many eighty degree days to knock the hell out of everything.
> I think you all know what rain does...duh
> Around here the key sign is the Mayapples. when they pop you can be sure that the Honeycombs are popping up guaranteed !
> When i head in the woods...i promise that i am looking under every tree i walk by because i eyes dont look up a hole lot..lol
> I have found plenty where there was no discernible trees around that they came from. (read the point just above again).
> You know those one that you find that are three feet tall and make a great picture to show your friends...that's about all they are good for. they are usually destroyed in the bag before you even get home because they were WAY over the hill and i leave those standing and let them do there thing till next year !! They aint much for eatin, get a pic and leave them be.
> BOTTOM LINE....concentrate on having fun, if you just need the groceries, id be glad to help out.
> If you dont find then where you are looking...look somewhere else.
> I am an Old man not a scientist but i did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night..wink wink...


Found I need data to keep me from driving 500 miles to find out I was late by 5 days. I hunt all public land so timing is everything. Here in Indiana I focus on Mississinewa and will go many times after work to check my spots. I go north to find mother load. Best I've done is 7lbs. under on elm. Looking for that 20 lb. plus tree. Last two years have been tough.


----------



## br5

vern said:


> Somebody should try and correlate when they come up in relation to when you first mow your yard,,,,and i dont mean when you ******** mow your yard..


Mowing is optional in mushroom season. I've never found good quantities if lilacs weren't blooming. Apple tree bloosums are also good indicators.


----------



## deleted

there's no doubt that the info is crucial when you have the time and ability to travel with the season. most folks dont have that ability and that's who i like to speak to....and generally they are the most likely to be the ones to listen to what i have to say anyhow...peace out, Vern


----------



## sb

br-5 -
The US Dept of Agriculture, National Weather & Climate Center has a monitoring site co-located on the Ohio State University "Molly Caren" Agricultural Station in London, OH about 30 miles W of Columbus, OH.

https://wcc.sc.egov.usda.gov/nwcc/site?sitenum=2014&state=oh

What's cool is they have real time data 24/7/365 that you can web-access formulate and download. For example you can see soil moisture or temps at 2, 4, 8, 30 & 40 inches depth. Definitely overkill, but one can find relevant data.

There is a charting function, but I've never used it. I download my own data tables and do analysis/graphics (Excel & Tableau).

There are many sensor sites around the country. You'd need to rummage around the website to see if there is another reporting sensor site closer to your longitude & latitude if you are interested in this.

I've correlated it to three different reporting airports in Columbus (for temperatures and rainfall differences) and to my own back yard data (for soil temperatures, air temps), so, I can do a "Kentucky Windage" adjustment for various central OH locations and opportunities.


----------



## sb

*LOL . . . *and still I come home without anything at times.


----------



## deleted

You smart guys need to try and keep this kind of education going as long as you can or you will be stuck listening to a lot more of my corny jokes for another month...


----------



## Guest

br5 said:


> Great feed back. What part of country are you hunting? North woods are loaded with elms. I won't pass an apple tree though without checking it.


The northern part of central Indiana is my home turf.. I've hunted from central Georgia all the way up to northern Indiana.. I've never been able to find the time to continue my season into Michigan Wisconsin or Minnesota though.. One of these days I'll make it up there during morel season.. Most of the bigger elms around me are long gone.. There are still a few here and there but nothing like they used to be.. There are tons of smaller elms and they always have a few mushrooms under them.. I'll never pass an elm tree without checking it, but most of my larger finds the last few years, are coming under Tulip Poplar and Sycamore trees..


br5 said:


> Finder, Area next to miss. is hilly enough to allow for a lot of rain and still find dryer areas. Too much rain in flat Indiana is problematic. Reason I mentioned temps staying cool is I've found it keeps mushrooms from spoiling or going Bigfoot too soon.


For central Indiana, the area around me is actually pretty hilly in certain spots.. Steep slopes are always my bread and butter, but you'd be amazed at what I've found in flood planes before lol.. I find a lot of mushrooms on the bottom ground.. Sometimes a quick flash flood at the right time of year can stress the trees and wash enough nutrients out of the soil to make some mushrooms pop.. Yeah, morels definitely like cooler temps.. I've seen them pop and dry out in two days if the temps get to warm.. As much as I know about these mushrooms there's even more I don't know.. Every year I find something that I can't explain, and every year I learn something new that I didn't know before..

Here are a couple pictures of some of the terrain I hunt around me.. We have hills that are as steep as you care to climb..


----------



## sb

vern said:


> Do you guys wait for the planets to line up just right or do you start hunting when you just cant stand it any longer...i think i know the answer to that one...


Vern - I enjoy being in the woods 3-5 times before I typically find my first Morel.

That said, being a 'reformed hippie' myself, I'm planning on applying to the Federal Government for a "free money" Grant to study Morel Mushroom Dynamics. 

I got to figure what to rename my "cases of beer" budget line entry and a few others . . . it is a work in progress Ha!! I think they'll pay for a Morel Hunting Dog as part of the study too. Let's see, for transportation, I'll need a good new 4-wheel drive. I have several budget lines in my grant proposal for "other Morel consultants"! Any takers?


----------



## Tool fan

Hey you guys seem to know your fungus can you tell me what the optimum ground temp is this is where we sit atm any feed back is welcome


----------



## Guest

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 3838
> Hey you guys seem to know your fungus can you tell me what the optimum ground temp is this is where we sit atm any feed back is welcome


I spent some time in Davenport and the quad cities several years ago.. The company I was working for installed some conveyor lines in the John Deer plants.. You're looking for ground temps approaching 50*.. They need to be stable though.. If your weather has been anything like ours your ground temps have been all over the place for the last month..


----------



## tommyjosh

br5 said:


> *New question!*
> I hunt in Indiana just to get the eye and then head north to WI and MN to get serious. Been going up there since 1985. Missed a few years when I lived out of state, but have been going up for last 9 yrs. Based on my time in the woods and daily records on rain fall, day, & night temps., yields etc. I've concluded the following:
> 1) Ground temps determine timing.
> _I've read where three nights at 50 or above are what's needed. My data does not support this._
> 2) Amount of rain close to optimum temp. determines quantity.
> 3) Length of season is based on temps staying cooler.
> 
> I hunt mainly elms and hunt based on statistical probability that the more elms I check the better my odds. In other words, times in the woods increases your chances. Most would comment I'm not fun to hunt mushrooms with because I'm too serious.
> 
> *My questions are:*
> Does anyone else use data to try and nail season timing?
> Are my 3 conclusions accurate?
> 
> Looking forward to peoples opinions.


You are not too serious we go to south 4-7 hours and man is it fun I also agree that the length of the seasons is to do with the cool temps


----------



## Tool fan

Cool ya we been up and down here also


----------



## tommyjosh

sb said:


> br-5 . . . there's the data of experience -- but that doesn't mean they aren't up earlier.
> 
> Here's mine from Central Ohio for date of first find.
> 
> *Year Date *
> 2010 4/27
> 2011 4/21
> 2012 3/23
> 2013 4/25
> 2014 4/30
> 2015 4/27
> 2016 4/2
> 2017 4/3
> *Average 4/16 *for first find for me in Central OH
> 
> I've also got graphs of daily soil temps, moisture in soil, rainfall, air temps all consolidated in relation to my first and last find for the year (my season). It just "objectifies" experience. If your interested, I'll post a few.


Very cool data I would love to see you post the other stuff


----------



## tommyjosh

br5 said:


> Mowing is optional in mushroom season. I've never found good quantities if lilacs weren't blooming. Apple tree bloosums are also good indicators.


In my opinion I think the lilacs says it all you may find a couple little ones before they bloom but not very much


----------



## Guest

You guys ever see these things? I'm thinking this could be a Hell of a way to scout new hunting grounds.. I wonder how hard they are to fly?


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> You guys ever see these things? I'm thinking this could be a Hell of a way to scout new hunting grounds.. I wonder how hard they are to fly?
> View attachment 3839


Spot the dead elm and fly down easy as that


----------



## tommyjosh

WONDER SOMETIMES I SEE A DEAD ELM IN THE DISTANCE AND IT LOOKS PERFECT ITS LIKE I CAN ALMOST TELL THAT THERE WILL BE MORELS BELOW THE TREE. IT LOOKS LIKE THE PERFECT TREE ANYONE ELSE EVER RECOGNIZE THAT?


----------



## jack

Look what happen! Ive been cooped up waiting for the Spring Morels too long......."sigh"


----------



## bev

yes you have been cooped up to long. hang in there it is almost here.


----------



## noskydaddy

br5 said:


> *New question!*
> I hunt in Indiana just to get the eye and then head north to WI and MN to get serious. Been going up there since 1985. Missed a few years when I lived out of state, but have been going up for last 9 yrs. Based on my time in the woods and daily records on rain fall, day, & night temps., yields etc. I've concluded the following:
> 1) Ground temps determine timing.
> _I've read where three nights at 50 or above are what's needed. My data does not support this._
> 2) Amount of rain close to optimum temp. determines quantity.
> 3) Length of season is based on temps staying cooler.
> 
> I hunt mainly elms and hunt based on statistical probability that the more elms I check the better my odds. In other words, times in the woods increases your chances. Most would comment I'm not fun to hunt mushrooms with because I'm too serious.
> 
> *My questions are:*
> Does anyone else use data to try and nail season timing?
> Are my 3 conclusions accurate?
> 
> Looking forward to peoples opinions.


If I were you I would keep doing what you're are doing buddy!


----------



## bev

I don't use any data but red bud trees and may apples. if it is working for you keep doing it.


----------



## noskydaddy

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 3838
> Hey you guys seem to know your fungus can you tell me what the optimum ground temp is this is where we sit atm any feed back is welcome


I never found that map to be particularly accurate. (IMO)


----------



## br5

sb said:


> br-5
> Here's an example. My season was the green column and that's what happened during that time. I put a line at the 40% moisture and bar between the 50 to 60 degree soil temp range.
> For me* generally*: 40% soil moisture and 50 degree soil temp.
> That said, I don't find these good predictors but more an accompanyment to other more available events -- like tax filing deadline !! Ha!
> 
> View attachment 3831


SB,
I see you have a blue line from 50-60 on soil temps. What is sweet spot for morel fruiting? Nice thing about very hilly country is the season migrates over a two to three week period. I've been there when greys were coming up on North side and yellows and big foots were on South and West sides.


----------



## br5

bev said:


> I don't use any data but red bud trees and may apples. if it is working for you keep doing it.


Bev,
Forgot about red buds, they are also a great indicator.


----------



## Guest

tommyjosh said:


> WONDER SOMETIMES I SEE A DEAD ELM IN THE DISTANCE AND IT LOOKS PERFECT ITS LIKE I CAN ALMOST TELL THAT THERE WILL BE MORELS BELOW THE TREE. IT LOOKS LIKE THE PERFECT TREE ANYONE ELSE EVER RECOGNIZE THAT?


For sure.. I can spot the perfect elm from a mile away.. The slipping bark is a dead give away.. A lot of times I can actually smell the decomposing bark before I can actually see the tree.. Sometimes it's hard not to take off running towards the tree.. Same thing with ash trees.. The tulip poplars and the Sycamore trees are a little more tricky though.. I'm not sure if they decompose slower than the ash and elms, but a lot of the time I'll find mushrooms under what appear to be healthy trees.. The only sign that they are dead is the lack of budding..


----------



## Guest

tommyjosh said:


> In my opinion I think the lilacs says it all you may find a couple little ones before they bloom but not very much


My best indicator is the pear tree in my backyard.. When it starts blooming that means it's time for the shrooms to start booming..


----------



## br5

Everyone hunts for various reasons. I just enjoy being out doors and look at this kinda like a treasure hunt. There are few things that give me the thrill of walking up on a big patch of morels. Creatorwise has a youtube video of what he calls a tater sack tree. This is what I'm looking for. I have found spots that were already picked that probably came close. Here's a picture of our cooler in 2010. We have them weighed and bagged for transport back. I don't hunt them to make money, but I do like it when they pay for my trip and I have all I can eat and freeze. Of course family gets some as well. I've talked to people that have picked 20 to 40 lbs







in a spot, those on this thread, what are your best finds?


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> For sure.. I can spot the perfect elm from a mile away.. The slipping bark is a dead give away.. A lot of times I can actually smell the decomposing bark before I can actually see the tree.. Sometimes it's hard not to take off running towards the tree.. Same thing with ash trees.. The tulip poplars and the Sycamore trees are a little more tricky though.. I'm not sure if they decompose slower than the ash and elms, but a lot of the time I'll find mushrooms under what appear to be healthy trees.. The only sign that they are dead is the lack of budding..


We rarely find any that are healthy trees dead elms are all that I hunt


----------



## br5

Here's a picture of out mother load tree. We picked 7 lbs. here.


----------



## bev

br5 said:


> View attachment 3844
> View attachment 3844
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of out mother load tree. We picked 7 lbs. here.


nice job


----------



## tommyjosh

br5 said:


> Everyone hunts for various reasons. I just enjoy being out doors and look at this kinda like a treasure hunt. There are few things that give me the thrill of walking up on a big patch of morels. Creatorwise has a youtube video of what he calls a tater sack tree. This is what I'm looking for. I have found spots that were already picked that probably came close. Here's a picture of our cooler in 2010. We have them weighed and bagged for transport back. I don't hunt them to make money, but I do like it when they pay for my trip and I have all I can eat and freeze. Of course family gets some as well. I've talked to people that have picked 20 to 40 lbs
> View attachment 3843
> in a spot, those on this thread, what are your best finds?


----------



## br5

finderoftheshrooms said:


> For sure.. I can spot the perfect elm from a mile away.. The slipping bark is a dead give away.. A lot of times I can actually smell the decomposing bark before I can actually see the tree.. Sometimes it's hard not to take off running towards the tree.. Same thing with ash trees.. The tulip poplars and the Sycamore trees are a little more tricky though.. I'm not sure if they decompose slower than the ash and elms, but a lot of the time I'll find mushrooms under what appear to be healthy trees.. The only sign that they are dead is the lack of budding..


Agreed. I'll hike down a hill, and crawl through briars to check a prime elm. I'm strictly a tree hunter and go form tree to tree only looking down so I don't trip on a log. I've seen years where every tenth tree or so had mushrooms. Those are good years. 2009 was unbelievable, they were on all sides of the hills and I remember commenting that I didn't think I could go 30 minutes without finding one. I've also had years where we found 5 lbs. in three days, long drive home.


----------



## tommyjosh

br5 said:


> Agreed. I'll hike down a hill, and crawl through briars to check a prime elm. I'm strictly a tree hunter and go form tree to tree only looking down so I don't trip on a log. I've seen years where every tenth tree or so had mushrooms. Those are good years. 2009 was unbelievable, they were on all sides of the hills and I remember commenting that I didn't think I could go 30 minutes without finding one. I've also had years where we found 5 lbs. in three days, long drive home.


Last year was amazing for us north Midwest but you guys had a terrible year


----------



## br5

tommyjosh said:


> View attachment 3845
> View attachment 3846


Nice indeed! My dad once said when he in his mid 50's that" if I live to be 75 I have 20 more springs, 20 more summers and 20 more falls". I remember thinking that's not a happy thought, but as I've gotten older I realize how blessed I am to be able to spend time outdoors. For those of you that are still young, don't take the season for granted. I often just sit in the woods and take it all in. Enjoy the blessings when you can.


----------



## Guest

br5 said:


> Agreed. I'll hike down a hill, and crawl through briars to check a prime elm. I'm strictly a tree hunter and go form tree to tree only looking down so I don't trip on a log. I've seen years where every tenth tree or so had mushrooms. Those are good years. 2009 was unbelievable, they were on all sides of the hills and I remember commenting that I didn't think I could go 30 minutes without finding one. I've also had years where we found 5 lbs. in three days, long drive home.


I'm definitely a tree hunter, but I don't just look for elms.. I hunt the major 4 trees.. Yes, the elms seem to pop more mushrooms than the other trees, but there are more of the other trees than there are elms.. Three mushrooms here, and four mushrooms there, adds up pretty quick.. Now when I was growing up, we mainly hunted elms, but as the elms have died off I learned very quickly to adapt how I hunt.. When I was a kid we would go out and fill two or three big paper grocery sacks in one afternoon.. They just don't grow like that around here anymore.. I did hit a 12lb motherlode a few years ago.. I posted a video on here but I think it was under my other account I got locked out of.. I'll see if I can find it.. Do you guys know creatorwise is on here? I believe his user name name is Old Elm.. I would love to go hunting with him some day..
Here are some of my pictures from the last couple years..


----------



## Guest

I can't find the video of my 12lb score, I'll have to look on my laptop when I get home.. Here's a 4lb score I found two years ago though..


----------



## cwlake

br5 said:


> Everyone hunts for various reasons. I just enjoy being out doors and look at this kinda like a treasure hunt. There are few things that give me the thrill of walking up on a big patch of morels. Creatorwise has a youtube video of what he calls a tater sack tree. This is what I'm looking for. I have found spots that were already picked that probably came close. Here's a picture of our cooler in 2010. We have them weighed and bagged for transport back. I don't hunt them to make money, but I do like it when they pay for my trip and I have all I can eat and freeze. Of course family gets some as well. I've talked to people that have picked 20 to 40 lbs
> View attachment 3843
> in a spot, those on this thread, what are your best finds?


 I am also a tree hunter. My best find was 16 lbs. under a huge elm. I spotted the tree from across a huge field. Every shroom under that tree was big. Went back the next year and NOTHING. My son has an app on his phone that shows incredible detail from satellite. We are using this to find large dead trees. I hunt in Mi. a lot and seam to find a lot more blacks up there around big poplars. But my honeyhole is a line of old dead apple trees that produces 12"ers every year.


----------



## cwlake

@finder, Are you flouring, bagging then freezing? How do they turn out like that. I seam to always eat everything or give away fresh.


----------



## sb

br5 said:


> SB,
> I see you have a blue line from 50-60 on soil temps. What is sweet spot for morel fruiting? Nice thing about very hilly country is the season migrates over a two to three week period. I've been there when greys were coming up on North side and yellows and big foots were on South and West sides.


*"The sweet spot for Morel fruiting is always"* from 5 to 15 feet in front of me when I'm in the woods. Vern taught me that! Thank him. He's a bit of an existentialist! . . . kind hearted one, too.

On the graph, one size doesn't fit all. There isn't one exact answer to your question, sincere as it is. Your words tell me you know that.

If you look at the spring 2" soil depth temperature ranges on the graph, before the first Morel find, the soil temps were below 50 degrees. After the last Morel find, the 2" soil temperatures were above 60 degrees. For me that 10 degree range is the sweet spot in temperatures. Give variations in hillside orientations, and tree cover etc, etc, and you are into infinite variation. If you were to look at multiple years of the same graph (no I won't post) you'd see the same dynamic for 50 degrees soil temps and 40 % soil moisture. . . .Vern said something like that in plain English words in post #487.

If i want to "knock my noggin", I'll play the climate niches and it often works. Sometimes I just want to spend time in the woods and let Mother Nature surprise me.


----------



## Guest

cwlake said:


> @finder, Are you flouring, bagging then freezing? How do they turn out like that. I seam to always eat everything or give away fresh.


Yep, that's exactly how I do it.. They hold up great that way.. I've stored them for up to a year in my deep freezer and they were still good.. If you didn't know they had been frozen you wouldn't be able to tell by eating them..


----------



## Guest

cwlake said:


> I am also a tree hunter. My best find was 16 lbs. under a huge elm. I spotted the tree from across a huge field. Every shroom under that tree was big. Went back the next year and NOTHING. My son has an app on his phone that shows incredible detail from satellite. We are using this to find large dead trees. I hunt in Mi. a lot and seam to find a lot more blacks up there around big poplars. But my honeyhole is a line of old dead apple trees that produces 12"ers every year.


The problem with those apps, you never know how old those images are.. They don't update them very often.. They are a great tool though.. I've been using one for the past several years..


----------



## Tool fan

finderoftheshrooms said:


> The northern part of central Indiana is my home turf.. I've hunted from central Georgia all the way up to northern Indiana.. I've never been able to find the time to continue my season into Michigan Wisconsin or Minnesota though.. One of these days I'll make it up there during morel season.. Most of the bigger elms around me are long gone.. There are still a few here and there but nothing like they used to be.. There are tons of smaller elms and they always have a few mushrooms under them.. I'll never pass an elm tree without checking it, but most of my larger finds the last few years, are coming under Tulip Poplar and Sycamore trees..
> 
> For central Indiana, the area around me is actually pretty hilly in certain spots.. Steep slopes are always my bread and butter, but you'd be amazed at what I've found in flood planes before lol.. I find a lot of mushrooms on the bottom ground.. Sometimes a quick flash flood at the right time of year can stress the trees and wash enough nutrients out of the soil to make some mushrooms pop.. Yeah, morels definitely like cooler temps.. I've seen them pop and dry out in two days if the temps get to warm.. As much as I know about these mushrooms there's even more I don't know.. Every year I find something that I can't explain, and every year I learn something new that I didn't know before..
> 
> Here are a couple pictures of some of the terrain I hunt around me.. We have hills that are as steep as you care to climb..
> View attachment 3834
> 
> View attachment 3835
> 
> View attachment 3836


Wow I never find any in that open of a space I have to go in deep woods here


----------



## Guest

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 3852
> 
> Wow I never find any in that open of a space I have to go in deep woods here


Most of my spots have thick underbrush that I have to dig through.. That particular spot happens to be in a flood plain, so there's not much underbrush that grows there..


----------



## Guest

cwlake said:


> @finder, Are you flouring, bagging then freezing? How do they turn out like that. I seam to always eat everything or give away fresh.


I read that wrong the 1st time.. I flour them, and then put them on a cookie sheet and freeze them, and then I bag them after they are frozen..


----------



## Tool fan

Ic me two


----------



## Tool fan

Bad thing for me is I have no private land to go to so most we ever find is like 20 shrooms in a patch and that’s on a great day


----------



## Tool fan

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 3856
> Bad thing for me is I have no private land to go to so most we ever find is like 20 shrooms in a patch and that’s on a great day


Also I have never weighed them if you had to guess what would you say this haul is?


----------



## Tool fan

Not to tell you seasoned vets how to do it but I crash fry them then freeze mine just ate the last bag this week was froze on 5/2/17 they taste like I picked them yesterday


----------



## Guest

Tool fan said:


> Also I have never weighed them if you had to guess what would you say this haul is?


That might be a pound in the picture.. They don't weigh very much.. Those little shrooms only weigh a couple grams each, the bigger ones might way 1/4 ounce each.. There are 28 grams in an ounce, and 16 ounces in a pound..


----------



## br5

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'm definitely a tree hunter, but I don't just look for elms.. I hunt the major 4 trees.. Yes, the elms seem to pop more mushrooms than the other trees, but there are more of the other trees than there are elms.. Three mushrooms here, and four mushrooms there, adds up pretty quick.. Now when I was growing up, we mainly hunted elms, but as the elms have died off I learned very quickly to adapt how I hunt.. When I was a kid we would go out and fill two or three big paper grocery sacks in one afternoon.. They just don't grow like that around here anymore.. I did hit a 12lb motherlode a few years ago.. I posted a video on here but I think it was under my other account I got locked out of.. I'll see if I can find it.. Do you guys know creatorwise is on here? I believe his user name name is Old Elm.. I would love to go hunting with him some day..
> Here are some of my pictures from the last couple years..
> View attachment 3847
> 
> View attachment 3848
> 
> View attachment 3849
> View attachment 3850


Nice pics finder, I see you freeze them breaded. Nothing better than a mess of shrooms over Christmas break.


----------



## Tool fan

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That might be a pound in the picture.. They don't weigh very much.. Those little shrooms only weigh a couple grams each, the bigger ones might way 1/4 ounce each.. There are 28 grams in an ounce, and 16 ounces in a pound..


Thanks man


----------



## Old Elm

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'm definitely a tree hunter, but I don't just look for elms.. I hunt the major 4 trees.. Yes, the elms seem to pop more mushrooms than the other trees, but there are more of the other trees than there are elms.. Three mushrooms here, and four mushrooms there, adds up pretty quick.. Now when I was growing up, we mainly hunted elms, but as the elms have died off I learned very quickly to adapt how I hunt.. When I was a kid we would go out and fill two or three big paper grocery sacks in one afternoon.. They just don't grow like that around here anymore.. I did hit a 12lb motherlode a few years ago.. I posted a video on here but I think it was under my other account I got locked out of.. I'll see if I can find it.. Do you guys know creatorwise is on here? I believe his user name name is Old Elm.. I would love to go hunting with him some day..
> Here are some of my pictures from the last couple years..
> View attachment 3847
> 
> View attachment 3848
> 
> View attachment 3849
> View attachment 3850


Those are some nice hauls, hope you get into some good pickin this season too. 
Sounds like Ya got the right idea about being adaptable, that's how it works for me too.
Enjoy.


----------



## Guest

br5 said:


> Nice pics finder, I see you freeze them breaded. Nothing better than a mess of shrooms over Christmas break.


Thanks.. I haven't had the best years the last couple of years.. 2016 was decent and last year was awful.. Yeah, breading them and then freezing them was how my grandma always done it.. I always do a majority of mine like that.. I've also been freezing some unbreaded.. I do those by freezing the mushrooms, and then placing them in a bowl of water, and then freezing that bowl of water and mushrooms.. They don't hold up as long as the breaded ones in the freezer, but they'll last 6 months easy.. Just don't put them in the microwave to thaw them.. I prefer them that way over dried for stews and stuff.. You got that right.. The best cure for the winter blues is fried morels and Crappie..


----------



## Guest

Old Elm said:


> Those are some nice hauls, hope you get into some good pickin this season too.
> Sounds like Ya got the right idea about being adaptable, that's how it works for me too.
> Enjoy.


Thanks for the kind words.. Means a lot coming from you.. You are like the Michael Jordan of morel hunting lol..


----------



## br5

Old Elm said:


> Those are some nice hauls, hope you get into some good pickin this season too.
> Sounds like Ya got the right idea about being adaptable, that's how it works for me too.
> Enjoy.


Old Elm,
An earlier post said you are responsible for creator wise youtube videos???


----------



## br5

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Thanks for the kind words.. Means a lot coming from you.. You are like the Michael Jordan of morel hunting lol..


Or Yoda, that compliment is worthy of putting on your resume.


----------



## engalwood

tommyjosh said:


> View attachment 3751
> 
> This will get ya going for the season


That is NICEEEEEEEE


----------



## Guest

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 3856
> Bad thing for me is I have no private land to go to so most we ever find is like 20 shrooms in a patch and that’s on a great day


What city and state are you in @Tool fan I may be able to help you find public ground to hunt..


----------



## br5

Since this is an Indiana group, has there ever been a group hunt in Hoosier national forest. I'm game if we can pull a group together.


----------



## rick

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I read that wrong the 1st time.. I flour them, and then put them on a cookie sheet and freeze them, and then I bag them after they are frozen..


I freeze my like this also. Works great. After flouring and laying them on the cookie sheet, freeze them overnight. The next day use a spatula to remove from the sheet and quickly bag and return them to the freezer. If you delay the return to the freezer they will get a little soggy and stick together in the freezer bag. They do tend to freezer burn if kept in the freezer for more than 6 months.


----------



## Tool fan

finderoftheshrooms said:


> What city and state are you in @Tool fan I may be able to help you find public ground to hunt..


Rock island il that would be awesome. I currently hunt parks they don’t say anything about not doing it


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> Since this is an Indiana group, has there ever been a group hunt in Hoosier national forest. I'm game if we can pull a group together.


im up for that. hunted there once with a couple of friends and did pretty well considering that we had no idea where we were going.lets find a couple others, go about mid April and that should be about perfect !


----------



## Old Elm

vern said:


> im up for that. hunted there once with a couple of friends and did pretty well considering that we had no idea where we were going.lets find a couple others, go about mid April and that should be about perfect !


http://hummingbirds.net/map.html Vern


vern said:


> im up for that. hunted there once with a couple of friends and did pretty well considering that we had no idea where we were going.lets find a couple others, go about mid April and that should be about perfect !


Vern, here's the link for hummingbird migration, your mid April prediction should be spot on! http://hummingbirds.net/map.html


----------



## Guest

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 3860
> 
> Rock island il that would be awesome. I currently hunt parks they don’t say anything about not doing it


Just from glancing at the map real quick.. Black Hawk State Forest looks promising around the river.. I'm not sure what the foraging laws are in IL though.. I'd call and ask them if mushroom hunting is permitted if you are not sure.. Don't want to get any tickets.. It also looks like there are several camp grounds around you.. I'd call them also and see if they allow foraging.. Sometimes campgrounds will let you hunt if you pay for a campsite for a night.. I'll do some looking on the satellites later, and try to narrow it down to some specific areas for you..



br5 said:


> Since this is an Indiana group, has there ever been a group hunt in Hoosier national forest. I'm game if we can pull a group together.


I'd be down for that also.. I've been wanting to hunt Hoosier National for a while.. I know we've talked about a meet up for a couple years now.. We need to stop talking about it and just do it this year.. I promise I won't try and drag anybody off into the weeds.. We may have to watch out for Vern though lol..


----------



## deleted

Old Elm said:


> http://hummingbirds.net/map.html Vern
> 
> 
> Vern, here's the link for hummingbird migration, your mid April prediction should be spot on! http://hummingbirds.net/map.html


wow, i dont know how i got by without that info...


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Just from glancing at the map real quick.. Black Hawk State Forest looks promising around the river.. I'm not sure what the foraging laws are in IL though.. I'd call and ask them if mushroom hunting is permitted if you are not sure.. Don't want to get any tickets.. It also looks like there are several camp grounds around you.. I'd call them also and see if they allow foraging.. Sometimes campgrounds will let you hunt if you pay for a campsite for a night.. I'll do some looking on the satellites later, and try to narrow it down to some specific areas for you..
> 
> 
> I'd be down for that also.. I've been wanting to hunt Hoosier National for a while.. I know we've talked about a meet up for a couple years now.. We need to stop talking about it and just do it this year.. I promise I won't try and drag anybody off into the weeds.. We may have to watch out for Vern though lol..


Hay...ill bring my "own weeds" with me..hehehe


----------



## wade

@vern.. Hey Man...Wade here..I been to busy Working Driving..to have put any thought much to local temps and potential popping...
What do you think of the next five days in your area? Will you be going out to check


----------



## Tool fan

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Just from glancing at the map real quick.. Black Hawk State Forest looks promising around the river.. I'm not sure what the foraging laws are in IL though.. I'd call and ask them if mushroom hunting is permitted if you are not sure.. Don't want to get any tickets.. It also looks like there are several camp grounds around you.. I'd call them also and see if they allow foraging.. Sometimes campgrounds will let you hunt if you pay for a campsite for a night.. I'll do some looking on the satellites later, and try to narrow it down to some specific areas for you..
> 
> 
> I'd be down for that also.. I've been wanting to hunt Hoosier National for a while.. I know we've talked about a meet up for a couple years now.. We need to stop talking about it and just do it this year.. I promise I won't try and drag anybody off into the weeds.. We may have to watch out for Vern though lol..


Ya I hit black hawk every year only get like a pound out of there and another park about a pound there also the inner city parks like that are over picked there are like in the mid of town so every part time bob goes in there


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> @vern.. Hey Man...Wade here..I been to busy Working Driving..to have put any thought much to local temps and potential popping...
> What do you think of the next five days in your area? Will you be going out to check


hay pal, where i am, ive never found before the 1st and more likely more like the 5th or later unless we loose this cold front.hopely with the next ten days.


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> @wade I see your back on the diet lol


It so weird.. if I try to eat right..I don't lose any weight.... But if Don t try to eat right I gain weight


----------



## bev

you all give good info on helping the young and old shroomers out here keep up the good work. and hang in there the good time is coming soon. it is so hard for me to sit and wait until then but I think I can do it.


----------



## parrothead

I saw one small find on the TN bd and none yet on the Kentuckty site.
Looks like still lots of 30s for night temps around here.


----------



## deleted

parrothead said:


> I saw one small find on the TN bd and none yet on the Kentuckty site.
> Looks like still lots of 30s for night temps around here.


Mornin parrothead...just checked the ten day forecast. next Sat and Sun call for 60 and 70 both nights at 50...might be what we have been waiting for..(i hope..lol).


----------



## jack

I still have a couple of days to go before I can start to look......


----------



## parrothead

Vern, the ol Farmers Almanac has been pretty close this year. They are calling for cool and rain/snow first of April.


----------



## Guest

I haven't even started counting days yet.. We need to lose these 20* low temps to wake things up.. If the season is going to be on time for me this year, this weather has to break almost immediately..


----------



## br5

vern said:


> im up for that. hunted there once with a couple of friends and did pretty well considering that we had no idea where we were going.lets find a couple others, go about mid April and that should be about perfect !


So it's Vern and I so far. It's been 8 years since I've headed down that way to hunt but we didn't do too bad. Ticks were in biblical proportions though, so make sure you treat your clothes. I was in French Lick last weekend and daffodils were blooming, no other signs of warming. Anybody live in that area so we can dial in on timing?


----------



## David Rivera

finderoftheshrooms said:


> My best indicator is the pear tree in my backyard.. When it starts blooming that means it's time for the shrooms to start booming..


R they close to bloomng


----------



## cwlake

@ Jack, I feel your pain, but that snow bodes well for a good shroom season! This spring is shaping up to be a normal year, unlike the last two.


----------



## Guest

David Rivera said:


> R they close to bloomng


Not even any buds yet.. Still at least a month away.. I'm betting on the last week of April, first week of May for my part of the state..


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> So it's Vern and I so far. It's been 8 years since I've headed down that way to hunt but we didn't do too bad. Ticks were in biblical proportions though, so make sure you treat your clothes. I was in French Lick last weekend and daffodils were blooming, no other signs of warming. Anybody live in that area so we can dial in on timing?


Give er a couple of more weeks i think we will find more takers..


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Give er a couple of more weeks i think we will find more takers..


I'm down and I'm sure one of my hunting buddies will be game also.. That makes four of us.. I'm gonna need a weeks notice though so I can put in for a vacation day..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'm down and I'm sure one of my hunting buddies will be game also.. That makes four of us.. I'm gonna need a weeks notice though so I can put in for a vacation day..


Hay...the more the merrier i say !
I'm retired so i can go any day thats good for you guys. I think if we wait until the first to figure it out, we might find a few more who would like to give er a go. i do think mid month is good. dont want them too hard to find since we dont friggin know where they are..lol. for most, the weekend is usually the best...mabie Sat. the 14th but like i say weekday,weekend, dont matter to me boys.
So if any of you other folks think you might wanna give her a go...speak up please.


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> @finderoftheshrooms nice camaro, is it yours.


Man if i had that car i wouldn't be able to keep the hot chicks away..


----------



## Tool fan

vern said:


> Man if i had that car i wouldn't be able to keep the hot chicks away..
> View attachment 3868


Lmao


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> I might be in for a hunt with some pros. All depends on my back, I'm supposed to get an epidural injection Apr 5. With my copd if Vern can climb those hills so can I.


Walk slow and Albuterol baby...im good. worry more about my back but ill deal with that toooo


----------



## Tool fan

I would love to come to IN and meet you guys and go on a hunt let me know a week or two in advance I would make the drive


----------



## bev

vern said:


> Man if i had that car i wouldn't be able to keep the hot chicks away..
> View attachment 3868


wow I did not need to see that!


----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> @finderoftheshrooms nice camaro, is it yours.


I wish.. That's just a picture I found on the net and used for the background on my phone.. One of these days I'll have me a 69 Camaro.. One of the perks of my job though, I can drive any used vehicle we have on the lot.. I've been driving an all wheel drive Charger for the last month.. When the weather breaks I'm gonna grab a challenger or a new camaro..


T tom said:


> I might be in for a hunt with some pros. All depends on my back, I'm supposed to get an epidural injection Apr 5. With my copd if Vern can climb those hills so can I.


My mom just had a series of three epidurals in her back.. They seem to be helping her more than anything she's tried so far.. She said it takes about a week for the injection to really kick in though..


----------



## noskydaddy

T tom said:


> I might be in for a hunt with some pros. All depends on my back, I'm supposed to get an epidural injection Apr 5. With my copd if Vern can climb those hills so can I.



@T tom , I had an epidural in my spine (C7-T1) a few months ago and it worked well.

I was freaked out but it was painless. I worried for nothing. Hoe this helps buddy!


----------



## Shroomdude78

finderoftheshrooms said:


> There's a guy on this forum, I believe his name is NutSac.. He makes and sells nice shrooms bags.. Just search his name on here and you should find him..


Man I'll tell ya the best shrooming sack is a laundry bag from wal mart or Meijer. They have all sizes. Or a mosquito net head cover. It's cheap!


----------



## br5

vern said:


> Hay...the more the merrier i say !
> I'm retired so i can go any day thats good for you guys. I think if we wait until the first to figure it out, we might find a few more who would like to give er a go. i do think mid month is good. dont want them too hard to find since we dont friggin know where they are..lol. for most, the weekend is usually the best...mabie Sat. the 14th but like i say weekday,weekend, dont matter to me boys.
> So if any of you other folks think you might wanna give her a go...speak up please.


I prefer a weekend so I don't use up my MN vacation days. If we watch the signs and boards further south we should be able to time it pretty well. Last time I was there we didn't have to worry much about ground vegetation, timber is so big it keeps things pretty clear. I think our biggest issue is not getting lost. Anyone down by Bloomington on here?


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> I prefer a weekend so I don't use up my MN vacation days. If we watch the signs and boards further south we should be able to time it pretty well. Last time I was there we didn't have to worry much about ground vegetation, timber is so big it keeps things pretty clear. I think our biggest issue is not getting lost. Anyone down by Bloomington on here?


Ill tell ya what...the place is HUGE..finding a spot to meet up and hunt might be a task when none of us now anything..lol.
I was looking at the map and south of French Lick on 145 where it crosses the lake is Painters Creek launch. looks wide open, follow along the lake...might not get lost but im open to any ideas but have a look at that.
Hell if its any good, i might take a fishin pole and spend the night in my van !
You and anybody else is welcom Toolfan.


----------



## deleted

I do like Sat the 14th. prime time and they will be big and easier to find i think ??


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> I do like Sat the 14th. prime time and they will be big and easier to find i think ??


That sounds like a good date to me.. It should definitely be prime time for that far south.. I'll check out painters creek on the satellites and see what it looks like..


----------



## Guest

Terrain looks good, but I can't tell much from the sats.. The pictures were taken in the winter when none of the tree's have leaves.. We can always meet there, and change locations if we aren't finding anything.. I'm definitely gonna have to get a hotel room or a campsite though.. I didn't realize it was a 4 hour drive for me..


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> Ya it's 3.5hr drive for me too. I'l defiantly be getting a camp site if I go.


About two hrs for me. boy i havent been camping in forever, i could go for that or split up a motel...i dont care either way. I dont have any camping gear. i could by some or share with someone.
We have a couple of weeks or so to figure it out...even if you guys like Brown County or any place else...like i said..I Down with it.


----------



## Tool fan

But I already have put in for the 18/19/20/21 off was thinking ahead for hunting here but maybe


----------



## br5

vern said:


> About two hrs for me. boy i havent been camping in forever, i could go for that or split up a motel...i dont care either way. I dont have any camping gear. i could by some or share with someone.
> We have a couple of weeks or so to figure it out...even if you guys like Brown County or any place else...like i said..I Down with it.


 I forgot how far Hoosier is from Kokomo, that's probably why I never went back. 8 hours of driving in a day wore me out. Monroe is a lot closer and just as good. Is everyone coming from the North? We could meet up in Indy and travel down together. Monroe is only an hour out of Indy. Vern, where you coming from?


----------



## Tool fan




----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> I really like Brown Co.


I know a great spot in Brown Co lmao.. I wouldn't do that to you old timers though..


br5 said:


> I forgot how far Hoosier is from Kokomo, that's probably why I never went back. 8 hours of driving in a day wore me out. Monroe is a lot closer and just as good. Is everyone coming from the North? We could meet up in Indy and travel down together. Monroe is only an hour out of Indy. Vern, where you coming from?


The guys hunting Morgan/Monroe seemed to have good luck last year, and it was an off year.. I'm game to drive where ever though.. I'll be coming from Marion..


----------



## Tool fan

Boy I didn’t realize it was that far may have to pass low on funds and family stuff but maybe just let me know what you all come up with


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> I forgot how far Hoosier is from Kokomo, that's probably why I never went back. 8 hours of driving in a day wore me out. Monroe is a lot closer and just as good. Is everyone coming from the North? We could meet up in Indy and travel down together. Monroe is only an hour out of Indy. Vern, where you coming from?


im about two hours due south near Louisville Ky, in Indiana. Lake monroe is also fine with me..great woodlands and well proven track record around there..Tent camp, fire, fryin pan, couple of fish mabie...my mouth is already watering. lets see what works for everybody else thinks, we have time. I still like the 14th though..prime time i think boys


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> im about two hours due south near Louisville Ky, in Indiana. Lake monroe is also fine with me..great woodlands and well proven track record around there..Tent camp, fire, fryin pan, couple of fish mabie...my mouth is already watering. lets see what works for everybody else thinks, we have time. I still like the 14th though..prime time i think boys


Last year the season seemed to move from west to east more than south to north.. I know Nebo and I pretty much struck out in Brown Co on the 10th.. While the guys in Monroe killed it that week.. How far are you away from Monroe Vern? It's about 2 1/2 hours for me.. Honestly I think that area will be are best bet for a big score..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Last year the season seemed to move from west to east more than south to north.. I know Nebo and I pretty much struck out in Brown Co on the 10th.. While the guys in Monroe killed it that week.. How far are you away from Monroe Vern? It's about 2 1/2 hours for me.. Honestly I think that area will be are best bet for a big score..


you talkin Lake Monroe area ?


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> you talkin Lake Monroe area ?


I think so.. Over by Bloomington right?


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I think so.. Over by Bloomington right?


You bet. i like it. two hre for me...lets do it...I'm Down !


----------



## Guest

I just checked last years thread.. The guys in that part of the state were killing it by the 14th last year.. I think that's @wade stomping grounds also.. So he can be our guide..


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> You bet. i like it. two hre for me...lets do it...I'm Down !


Sounds like a great middle grounds for us to meet at then..


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> You bet. i like it. two hre for me...lets do it...I'm Down !


That work for you Tom ?


----------



## MorelHuntress

I wanted to share this video with everyone. If you have time to watch it, it's pretty neat!!


----------



## MorelHuntress

T tom said:


> It looks interesting but I can barely hear it on my phone.


It's very cool!! Try going to YouTube and looking up, The Magic Of Mushrooms. Audio might be better


----------



## noskydaddy

T tom said:


> Ya I've had a couple in the past but the last was three years ago. I've been gimped up like Vern since the first of Dec. My copay is $600 so I've been putting it off but now I can barely walk from my sciatic nerve hurting so bad.


Co-Pay is $600 or deductible?


----------



## noskydaddy

Why don't all you meet up at Brown County State Park 
and hunt the "honey-hell-hole"?

The old guys can be placed like pieces of popcorn 
throughout the valley so the younger hunters can 
find their way back out.

Then, you can all share the bounty in the parking lot!

@vern can hand out "refreshments."


----------



## noskydaddy

T tom said:


> Co Pay


BUMMER!


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Why don't all you meet up at Brown County State Park
> and hunt the "honey-hell-hole"?
> 
> The old guys can be placed like pieces of popcorn
> throughout the valley so the younger hunters can
> find their way back out.
> 
> Then, you can all share the bounty in the parking lot!
> 
> @vern can hand out "refreshments."


_*Screw you and your hell hole bubba, not ready to die just yet...lmao, join us at lake monroe dude. and yes, refreshments will be served..*_


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> _*Screw you and your hell hole bubba, not ready to die just yet...lmao, join us at lake monroe dude. and yes, refreshments will be served..*_


That would be a shitty place to die.. I don't think they'd be able to find your body before the vultures ate it.. I don't have any refreshments but I'll bring some performance enhancing herbs with me..


T tom said:


> LMAO there will definitely be some refreshments. You think these young men can hang with a couple of seasoned Vets.


I'll look for a couple of all terrain wheelchairs.. So Us younger guys can take turns pushing you seasoned vets through the woods..


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> LMAO there will definitely be some refreshments. You think these young men can hang with a couple of seasoned Vets.


Are you F***ing kidding me...you and i are already lucky to be alive. i might need one of those ATW's (all terrain wheelchairs)...I am a seasoned Vet though..Vietnam..


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Are you F***ing kidding me...you and i are already lucky to be alive. i might need one of those ATW's (all terrain wheelchairs)...I am a seasoned Vet though..Vietnam..


I didn't know you were in Vietnam Vern.. Thanks for serving our country man.. You definitely earned a ride through the woods in an ATW and some refreshments.. It could be kind of fun.. We could find a steep ass hill and you and Tom could have a race to the bottom..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I didn't know you were in Vietnam Vern.. Thanks for serving our country man.. You definitely earned a ride through the woods in an ATW and some refreshments.. It could be kind of fun.. We could find a steep ass hill and you and Tom could have a race to the bottom..


Actually i never made it over..because of my back, i was discharged days before deployment...


----------



## br5

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 3875


That's a haul. Monroe should chop off 2 hours for you.


----------



## br5

vern said:


> you talkin Lake Monroe area ?


Yes, I've hunted there too and I like terrain better than Hoosier.


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Actually i never made it over..because of my back, i was discharged days before deployment...


I tried to join the Marines.. They found a heart murmur during my physical so they wouldn't let me join.. 
The angles are off a little but this isn't too bad for 10 min work.. Just picture Tom in a chair next to you, and the rest of us standing at the top of the hill making bets..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I tried to join the Marines.. They found a heart murmur during my physical so they wouldn't let me join..
> The angles are off a little but this isn't too bad for 10 min work.. Just picture Tom in a chair next to you, and the rest of us standing at the top of the hill making bets..
> View attachment 3876


You are frackin crazy, you know that...Frackin Nutz...


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> Yes, I've hunted there too and I like terrain better than Hoosier.


Sweet br5, i thought you might like that. around the 1st we should get all of our ducks in a row.
can i call you br or 5 for short..lmao


----------



## deleted

@jack , where is the kiosk that i go to to cash in 1000 like points for cash dude...i need it for this camping trip..


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I just checked last years thread.. The guys in that part of the state were killing it by the 14th last year.. I think that's @wade stomping grounds also.. So he can be our guide..


Ooo Shit...How bout I bring a keg from Three Floyd's , and yep 14th is a Good target date


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Ooo Shit...How bout I bring a keg from Three Floyd's , and yep 14th is a Good target date


Wade, sweet. might be several folks goin.


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> I'm in New Castle, and finders is right. Last year ppl north and West hit them before I did due East from Indy.
> I like the idea of Monroe, maybe our olbuddy wade will show us his honey hole lol. Not


Wooho Man.. that would be Huge..


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I just checked last years thread.. The guys in that part of the state were killing it by the 14th last year.. I think that's @wade stomping grounds also.. So he can be our guide..


I Will do My Best! and When location is decided, I should be able to Provide Extreme Detailed Custom Maps..Showing every creek, branch, holler, mileage and Elevation


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Wade, sweet. might be several folks goin.


Yep...Just have to put all else aside and on hold for 3 or 4 or 5 or 6 or 7 or 8 days
Once we get goin we won't want to stop.
I will join in where ever is decided.
I do already have the one of a kind Custom Maps for Morgan Monroe..
Surronding "Drapers Cabin" and i could reserve the cabin..to make it a lil easier on us.... but I'm good for any place..
Together we will find and Enjoy no matter where it is..and I can get the maps for any location


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Yep...Just have to put all else aside and on hold for 3 or 4 or 5 or 6 or 7 or 8 days
> Once we get goin we won't want to stop.
> I will join in where ever is decided.
> I do already have the one of a kind Custom Maps for Morgan Monroe..
> Surronding "Drapers Cabin" and i could reserve the cabin..to make it a lil easier on us.... but I'm good for any place..
> Together we will find and Enjoy no matter where it is..and I can get the maps for any location


we were talking about Monroe lake area. are you talking about that old,old log cabin way up north of lake monroe ?


----------



## Guest

Tell me I'm not the only one who watched that Virginia VS UMBC game.. Wow!! I was scoping some spots on the map and this place looks interesting.. It's the Paynetown State Recreation Area.. More specifically The Pate Hollow Trail.. Looks like the lake is on one side and a highway is on the other side.. So we shouldn't have to worry about getting lost, and the hiking shouldn't be too tough.. @wade do you know anything about this area? From the sat images I can see tons of dead trees..


----------



## Guest

Oops forgot to attach this.. I must be stoned lol..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Oops forgot to attach this.. I must be stoned lol..
> View attachment 3880


Holly poop..i got distracted and missed the last ten min of the game. unbelievable !!!
That area does look good.


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> We'e getting an ice storm here in my neck of the woods.


Holly crap..


----------



## deleted

now if we wanted to wilderness camp check this
*Dispersed Camping*
The Charles C. Deam Wilderness area encompasses nearly 13,000 acres of the Hoosier National Forest. It is managed to preserve a natural condition and provide opportunities for solitude. Within the Wilderness are 37.3 miles of trails which are provided for hiking, backpacking, and horse riding. People are allowed to camp within the wilderness but there are several restrictions. Camping within 100 feet of ponds, Monroe Lake, trails, or streams is allowed only in designated sites. Campsites must be occupied the first night, and may not be left unattended for more than 24 hours without permission. Camping is limited to 14 days.
https://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/fseprd574000.pdf


----------



## br5

vern said:


> Sweet br5, i thought you might like that. around the 1st we should get all of our ducks in a row.
> can i call you br or 5 for short..lmao


Sure, how do I message you an email or text?


----------



## br5

wade said:


> I Will do My Best! and When location is decided, I should be able to Provide Extreme Detailed Custom Maps..Showing every creek, branch, holler, mileage and Elevation


Wade, if you know the area, we can go where you believe we'll have some luck. We can go to new ground you've always wondered about too. Don't expect you to show us your honey hole.


----------



## wade

vern said:


> we were talking about Monroe lake area. are you talking about that old,old log cabin way up north of lake monroe ?


It' pretty easy to look up "Draper Cabin in Morgan Monroe" it' not lake Monroe area..
Morgan Monroe is forest on far north end of Monroe county. Where it boarders Morgan County....
Where ever we go there will be hundreds of other Shurmers..But they CAN'T find um all..neither do many Have it in um Much as we do


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Oops forgot to attach this.. I must be stoned lol..
> View attachment 3880


There are plenty of blacks any where you go round Knightridge..my family is all down thru there


----------



## sb

-Thought I'd Google up "Draper Cabin in Morgan Monroe County, IN" to see what kind of trouble (fun) you *Hoosier's* might be gettin into.

Here's the second item returned:* Morgan-Monroe State forest is one of the top ten haunted forests in the country.*

Ha! You guy's fixin' to get a Heap-O-LOST.

Ya might get so lost that us *Buckeyes* might be needed to rescue ya!! So take lots of beer please and don't eat your Morels till I "find ya". Ha!


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> Ooo Shit...How bout I bring a keg from Three Floyd's , and yep 14th is a Good target date


Now THAT could temp me to travel on I-65 South!

Speaking of HELL HOLES.


----------



## noskydaddy

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Tell me I'm not the only one who watched that Virginia VS UMBC game.. Wow!! I was scoping some spots on the map and this place looks interesting.. It's the Paynetown State Recreation Area.. More specifically The Pate Hollow Trail.. Looks like the lake is on one side and a highway is on the other side.. So we shouldn't have to worry about getting lost, and the hiking shouldn't be too tough.. @wade do you know anything about this area? From the sat images I can see tons of dead trees..


What are you seeing in a SAT IMAGE to conclude dying or dead trees @finderoftheshrooms ?

Asking for a friend (@vern)


----------



## deleted

*I know its not all up to me but my vote would be for Lake Monroe kids...*


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Because as the roots of the tree get further away from the tree, they also get deeper into the ground.. The conditions are only right for fruiting in the top few inches of soil..
> 
> Morels fruit because the nutrients in the soil are running out.. They make mushrooms so they can disperse spores, and those spores can make their way to fertile ground and start colonizing it.. If an area stops making mushrooms it's because the nutrients in the soil aren't right.. The schlerotia can lay dormant underground for decades waiting on the right conditions to start growing again..


Shiiiiiitt...I have no idea..I mostly just pinch um off..try to hide what's left..and just keep snatch'n um fast as I can go


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> Sure, how do I message you an email or text?


We have a couple of weeks to get together on the details br


----------



## deleted

@wade How much does that Draper Cabin cost and how many could sleep there ?
never mind...got it pal.


----------



## Guest

noskydaddy said:


> What are you seeing in a SAT IMAGE to conclude dying or dead trees @finderoftheshrooms ?
> Asking for a friend (@vern)


You can zoom in further and really see them.. I have an app called Polaris that I'll use after I scout an area on Google maps.. You need gps coordinates with that app though, but the sat images are higher resolution.. This pic should give you an idea of what I look for though..











T tom said:


> I think we should go where ever @wade thinks, it is his stomppin grounds.


I agree, @wade knows the area.. We should go where ever he thinks is best.. No maps can match first hand knowledge.. Yeah, I work for a dealership.. The price of used trucks have gone through the roof in the last decade.. Especially 4x4 crew cabs.. I can look and see what we have, but I may be able to save you some money.. @wade and myself are working on starting a small used car lot.. We can find you a truck at an auction.. How quick are you wanting to buy? Do you have a bank you're working with already, or would you need help with the financing? I'll leave my email on your profile page and then I'll send you my contact info..


----------



## deleted

here is all the info on Draper Cabin. only about 38 bucks a night and a lot can sleep there.
I left a call back number on there machine just now to see if its available 14th and 15th.
it does look good. @wade, do you like this a lot ?
http://www.in.gov/dnr/forestry/files/fo-Draper_Cabin_information.pdf
finder, what do you think ?


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> here is all the info on Draper Cabin. only about 38 bucks a night and a lot can sleep there.
> I left a call back number on there machine just now to see if its available 14th and 15th.
> it does look good. @wade, do you like this a lot ?
> http://www.in.gov/dnr/forestry/files/fo-Draper_Cabin_information.pdf
> finder, what do you think ?


That sounds great to me.. We could use the cabin as our base camp.. I'd be happy to pitch in on it..


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> here is all the info on Draper Cabin. only about 38 bucks a night and a lot can sleep there.
> I left a call back number on there machine just now to see if its available 14th and 15th.
> it does look good. @wade, do you like this a lot ?
> http://www.in.gov/dnr/forestry/files/fo-Draper_Cabin_information.pdf
> finder, what do you think ?


Just googled it.. Hell yes!! That weekend is going to be one Hell of an adventure..


----------



## morelsandmanners

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Ok.. My waypoints are all messed up.. I've smoked too many fatties since I saved them and I don't know what one goes to what trail anymore.. So I'll do this.. The overlook we went down is called hesitation point.. Just search it on Google maps and it will give you directions right to it.. Hope that helps.. Enjoy the bonus fishing spot I posted up.. I was hammering Largemouth on 4" tiger fire swim shads last fall..
> View attachment 3781


I love those fire tiger shad swim bait, the pre rigged by Berkley. They will catch anything.


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That sounds great to me.. We could use the cabin as our base camp.. I'd be happy to pitch in on it..


Me too, waiting for a callback to see if available...might be monday..not sure..


----------



## br5

vern said:


> *I know its not all up to me but my vote would be for Lake Monroe kids...*


I'm with you Vern


----------



## Guest

morelsandmanners said:


> I love those fire tiger shad swim bait, the pre rigged by Berkley. They will catch anything.


Yup those are exactly what I'm talking about.. I'm starting to prefer them over my crankbaits.. Funny you said they'll catch anything.. This one isn't a fire tiger, it's a gizzard shad, but I caught a 6" shad using a 3" Shad lol..


----------



## deleted

that 6incher would make good bait down at Lake Okeechobee...lol


----------



## bassmaster

noskydaddy said:


> Why don't all you meet up at Brown County State Park
> and hunt the "honey-hell-hole"?
> 
> The old guys can be placed like pieces of popcorn
> throughout the valley so the younger hunters can
> find their way back out.
> 
> Then, you can all share the bounty in the parking lot!
> 
> @vern can hand out "refreshments."


well shit, all this talk of kegs,shrooms, herbs and a bunch of expert shroom hunters (and a few rookies) lol lol im all for it!!!! where and when,? ill be there.


----------



## deleted

bassmaster said:


> well shit, all this talk of kegs,shrooms, herbs and a bunch of expert shroom hunters (and a few rookies) lol lol im all for it!!!! where and when,? ill be there.


Hay bassmaster...still working out the details, looks like either Lake Monroe or north a bit at Drapers Cabin weekend of April 14th and 15th...stay tuned...lol
Im starting to like that Draper Cabin if available.


----------



## noskydaddy

finderoftheshrooms said:


> You can zoom in further and really see them.. I have an app called Polaris that I'll use after I scout an area on Google maps.. You need gps coordinates with that app though, but the sat images are higher resolution.. This pic should give you an idea of what I look for though..
> View attachment 3882
> 
> 
> Great @finderoftheshrooms - I'll tell @vern !
> 
> I agree, @wade knows the area.. We should go where ever he thinks is best.. No maps can match first hand knowledge.. Yeah, I work for a dealership.. The price of used trucks have gone through the roof in the last decade.. Especially 4x4 crew cabs.. I can look and see what we have, but I may be able to save you some money.. @wade and myself are working on starting a small used car lot.. We can find you a truck at an auction.. How quick are you wanting to buy? Do you have a bank you're working with already, or would you need help with the financing? I'll leave my email on your profile page and then I'll send you my contact info..


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

vern said:


> Hay bassmaster...still working out the details, looks like either Lake Monroe or north a bit at Drapers Cabin weekend of April 14th and 15th...stay tuned...lol
> Im starting to like that Draper Cabin if available.


Hey Vern, I remember you from last year, yer a cool guy, and I learned from ya, thanks.


----------



## wade

vern said:


> *I know its not all up to me but my vote would be for Lake Monroe kids...*


Then I say narrow it down to some place round lake Monroe....
Morels are Everywhere there..my family's old home place farm, from back in the year 1801..is under lake Monroe..down where Allen's Creek use to Run through...


----------



## deleted

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Hey Vern, I remember you from last year, yer a cool guy, and I learned from ya, thanks.


Well thanks Owl Eye, nice of you to say.
any interest in our trip being planned ?


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Then I say narrow it down to some place round lake Monroe....
> Morels are Everywhere there..my family's old home place farm, from back in the year 1801..is under lake Monroe..down where Allen's Creek use to Run through...


Wade, really would like to know how you feel about the cabin...got any real experience there ?
at least if we take it...we all can sleep there..


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

I'd wish I co


vern said:


> Well thanks Owl Eye, nice of you to say.
> any interest in our trip being planned ?


uld,but I'm way up in central Wisconsin, just watching the snow melt,and no time off. Folks up here don't share much info, so I go to other boards to learn.


----------



## bassmaster

vern said:


> Hay bassmaster...still working out the details, looks like either Lake Monroe or north a bit at Drapers Cabin weekend of April 14th and 15th...stay tuned...lol
> Im starting to like that Draper Cabin if available.


and if its not to much headache for ya, send me a ballpark $ amount that i need. thanks buddy!


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> I think we should go where ever @wade thinks, it is his stomppin grounds.


We have just a good a chance finding any where that is chosen..Together We WILL find... A BUNCH...


----------



## deleted

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> I'd wish I co
> 
> uld,but I'm way up in central Wisconsin, just watching the snow melt,and no time off. Folks up here don't share much info, so I go to other boards to learn.


party popper..see how you are..


----------



## wade

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> I'd wish I co
> 
> uld,but I'm way up in central Wisconsin, just watching the snow melt,and no time off. Folks up here don't share much info, so I go to other boards to learn.


 @Boiled Owl Eye .. Wade here..We were just up in Frankford WI. Wednsday..and seen some excellent looking woods that we intend to Hunt this season


----------



## deleted

bassmaster said:


> and if its not to much headache for ya, send me a ballpark $ amount that i need. thanks buddy!


only around 72 bucks for the weekend, not much spit several ways pal. check this link..
http://www.in.gov/dnr/forestry/files/fo-Draper_Cabin_information.pdf


----------



## deleted

kinda need to know what EVERYBODY thinks...the lake or cabin ??
after investigating, im leaning towards cabin but....


----------



## deleted

finder, you and nosky have your weedies this morning..lmfao.


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> only around 72 bucks for the weekend, not much spit several ways pal. check this link..
> http://www.in.gov/dnr/forestry/files/fo-Draper_Cabin_information.pdf


Yeah, it will cost us more for gas to get to the cabin than it will to rent the cabin.. I have some cast iron cookware I can bring, so we can cook right in the fire place.. I'll try and catch some crappie before then.. So we can have fried crappie and morels for dinner.. I may even be able to get us a whole hog we can roast.. I'll have to talk to my uncle.. No weedies for me yet today Vern.. I'm stuck at work until 5:00.. I have one ready and waiting for me when I get home though..


----------



## deleted

hay thanks for all the "likes" but i would really _*LOVE*_ some input...should i rent the cabin or knot.
no tents needed and closer yet to you boys to the north...help a brother out !


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Yeah, it will cost us more for gas to get to the cabin than it will to rent the cabin.. I have some cast iron cookware I can bring, so we can cook right in the fire place.. I'll try and catch some crappie before then.. So we can have fried crappie and morels for dinner.. I may even be able to get us a whole hog we can roast.. I'll have to talk to my uncle.. No weedies for me yet today Vern.. I'm stuck at work until 5:00.. I have one ready and waiting for me when I get home though..


now thats what im talkin about...the hog sounds like a bit much but what the hell i guess..lol


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> hay thanks for all the "likes" but i would really _*LOVE*_ some input...should i rent the cabin or knot.
> no tents needed and closer yet to you boys to the north...help a brother out !


My vote is for the cabin.. I'll go where ever the majority want to go though..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> My vote is for the cabin.. I'll go where ever the majority want to go though..


well then il tell you friggin think...if its available im gonna rent the sucker. might be monday before i get an answer...anybody got a problem with that ???
No wefi or HBO, but there is running water (in the creek).


----------



## bassmaster

vern said:


> kinda need to know what EVERYBODY thinks...the lake or cabin ??
> after investigating, im leaning towards cabin but....


so what are we talking here, is the cabin big? or is this camping trip also? lol ive got plenty of camping gear also.


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> now thats what im talkin about...the hog sounds like a bit much but what the hell i guess..lol


The hog won't cost me anything.. My uncle normally has some sucklings he's looking to dispose of..


----------



## deleted

bassmaster said:


> so what are we talking here, is the cabin big? or is this camping trip also? lol ive got plenty of camping gear also.


if we take the cabin, lots of people can sleep, like a dozen or more and no tents and gear needed
read this... http://www.in.gov/dnr/forestry/files/fo-Draper_Cabin_information.pdf


----------



## br5

vern said:


> Wade, really would like to know how you feel about the cabin...got any real experience there ?
> at least if we take it...we all can sleep there..


Just looked up Draper Cabin, really looks cool, plus we're smack dab in the middle of large wooded area. I'm in for it or what ever we decide.


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> Just looked up Draper Cabin, really looks cool, plus we're smack dab in the middle of large wooded area. I'm in for it or what ever we decide.


all right then. cased closed..lol hope its available


----------



## wade

vern said:


> here is all the info on Draper Cabin. only about 38 bucks a night and a lot can sleep there.
> I left a call back number on there machine just now to see if its available 14th and 15th.
> it does look good. @wade, do you like this a lot ?
> http://www.in.gov/dnr/forestry/files/fo-Draper_Cabin_information.pdf
> finder, what do you think ?


 I have Never made it to this area in time..
But it is where we intend to Hunt regularly every year now..it's always been a difficult choice for is because Draper area is only 19 miles crow fly..from the Honey holes I've hunted all my life..and they both come in within the same week and over lap one another..
But my Neighbor whom is 15 years older than me has been Hunting Morgan Monroe including The Draper Area.. every since he was a little boy with his Dad...
And he has shared and proven to me..
There are bunches of Elms..when To hunt high and when to hunt low.....Morels are Thick in there you just got
Be the first one in to get um..
There is a picture on last years Thread I posted of myself with My Custom Maps.
That show in Triple Extreme Detail a 5 mile Radius around Draper...
We have seen folks walking out with sack after sack and sack and sacks full..
When we drive thru...they know where some spots are....
Still..all this said..Draper is not the only good spot on or near Lake Monroe ..
Where ever we go we will find!! and Learn locations more and more each year...
So no Matter where we choose we will enjoy the Hunt..and find..


----------



## bassmaster

vern said:


> if we take the cabin, lots of people can sleep, like a dozen or more and no tents and gear needed
> read this... http://www.in.gov/dnr/forestry/files/fo-Draper_Cabin_information.pdf


oh alright then, awesome!! im in for the cabin!!


----------



## deleted

bassmaster said:


> oh alright then, awesome!! im in for the cabin!!


*Done deal..let you know monday for sure..*


----------



## deleted

if it sucks...im blaming it all on Wade for bringing it up in the first place..


----------



## wade

We are riding front seat on Mega bus!
To Chicago..We will drive two cars that we bought back down to indy..it' our 4th trip up and back since yesterday..
4 more times to go after this trip..







I have given it enough thought..and have Decided..that if our luck skill and chosen camp location should Leave us less then satisfied..
"I have some spots I will take us to"


----------



## deleted

So whats up with you Wade, is that what you do...grow garlic and buy and sell cars or exactly what bubba ?


----------



## wade

vern said:


> if it sucks...im blaming it all on Wade for bringing it up in the first place..


When if decided / confirmed that it's
Where yall want, i can/WILL go Monday and cash/ Pay for/ reserve the cabin, i intend to get it Friday 13th thru Monday 23rd so we call all find a time to show up


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> When if decided / confirmed that it'
> Where yall want, i can go Monday and cashyt? Pay for/ reserve the cabin i intend to get it Friday 13th thru Monday 23rd so we call all find a time to show up


Sounds great dude, looks like we are all in. let us know when you find out for sure about it..
of course everybody here is invited, bring some loose women along..


----------



## deleted

you peeps are killin me with all of those likes, its gettin embarrassing..lol
you guys must want the next prize ham..i was thinking about a pony next time..


----------



## wade

vern said:


> hay thanks for all the "likes" but i would really _*LOVE*_ some input...should i rent the cabin or knot.
> no tents needed and closer yet to you boys to the north...help a brother out !


Yall decide..I'll Cash reserve when and where ever ya want.. I am thinking Draper will be Easy and perhaps the best place to start this up..and as Base Camp..Many other areas including Lake Monroe are only 25 minutes away.. however I would think if we are finding in Draper Area..
We should give it our full efforts there Daily and Learn that area


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Yall decide..I'll Cash reserve when and where ever ya want.. I am thinking Draper will be Easy and perhaps the best place to start this up..and as Base Camp..Many other areas including Lake Monroe are only 25 minutes away.. however I would think if we are finding in Draper Area..
> We should give it our full efforts there Daily and Learn that area


Do it pal...its a done deal, ill be there.
i may even show up friday and stay two nights..


----------



## wade

bassmaster said:


> so what are we talking here, is the cabin big? or is this camping trip also? lol ive got plenty of camping gear also.


Everyone should also bring all of your camping gear


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Do it pal...its a done deal, ill be there.
> i may even show up friday and stay two nights..


Yep..I will do it Monday..I am ready to Hunt RIGHT NOW !!!!


----------



## wade

vern said:


> So whats up with you Wade, is that what you do...grow garlic and buy and sell cars or exactly what bubba ?


Yep it's kinda like that


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Sounds great dude, looks like we are all in. let us know when you find out for sure about it..
> of course everybody here is invited, bring some loose women along..


----------



## wade

wade said:


> [/QUOTE
> Shiiiitt...they'll be some women out there hunting...
> tired, cold, hungry, ain't had a bath and just starting to Smell good...
> The way a Real Woodsman Like it


----------



## Tool fan

T tom said:


> We'e getting an ice storm here in my neck of the woods.


We did also now it’s sunny and 45


----------



## deleted

@noskydaddy , hay big daddy, you gonna make the road trip or stay on the poach for this one..
there will be prizes, carnival rides, and wheelchair races..


----------



## wade

We're lookin at lake Michigan and the inland Harbors off 87th street...
70 years ago THIS was thriving thriving thriving thriving..now looks like a huge Rusty industrial waste land Geto..
Interesting and terrible...


----------



## br5

Here's what we want to see. This should be a great time.


----------



## br5

br5 said:


> Here's what we want to see. This should be a great time.


I'll bring venison tenderloin if y'all will eat it.


----------



## wade

Only 12 miles from my house to Draper Cabin..I have all the fire wood we will need..


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> I'll bring venison tenderloin if y'all will eat it.


*DUH..*


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Only 12 miles from my house to Draper Cabin..I have all the fire wood we will need..


ill bring the appetizers..#wink wink


----------



## Guest

Just checked the 30 day forecast for Monroe county.. Looks like we are timing it just about right..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Just checked the 30 day forecast for Monroe county.. Looks like we are timing it just about right..
> View attachment 3897


wow, thats a little chillier than i would have liked to see..


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> wow, thats a little chillier than i would have liked to see..


Nite time temps look a little low.. I wouldn't worry about it too much yet.. It's still a month away.. Those temps are just an educated guess at this point..


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> You can zoom in further and really see them.. I have an app called Polaris that I'll use after I scout an area on Google maps.. You need gps coordinates with that app though, but the sat images are higher resolution.. This pic should give you an idea of what I look for though..
> View attachment 3882
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, @wade knows the area.. We should go where ever he thinks is best.. No maps can match first hand knowledge.. Yeah, I work for a dealership.. The price of used trucks have gone through the roof in the last decade.. Especially 4x4 crew cabs.. I can look and see what we have, but I may be able to save you some money.. @wade and myself are working on starting a small used car lot.. We can find you a truck at an auction.. How quick are you wanting to buy? Do you have a bank you're working with already, or would you need help with the financing? I'll leave my email on your profile page and then I'll send you my contact info..


We also use google earth for trees


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> @noskydaddy , hay big daddy, you gonna make the road trip or stay on the poach for this one..
> there will be prizes, carnival rides, and wheelchair races..



Not this time @vern Thanks for asking!

I have plans for April and May already. But I'm very excited to see this group come together. This is what it's all about. I'm happy for all of you to meet. 
(No grab-ass in the bush VERN!)

But, it kind of makes sense doesn't it?

The fungi are all networked together, and we are discussing all this on globally-networked computers, so a naturally conclusion should be a network of people hunting together! 

BOSS!


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> We're lookin at lake Michigan and the inland Harbors off 87th street...
> 70 years ago THIS was thriving thriving thriving thriving..now looks like a huge Rusty industrial waste land Geto..
> Interesting and terrible...


@wade this is a few miles from my house. I call it "the edge of the world."

Did you take a DEEEP breath and smells the rusty smells?? LOL

P.S. - We crush perch at 87th.


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> We're lookin at lake Michigan and the inland Harbors off 87th street...
> 70 years ago THIS was thriving thriving thriving thriving..now looks like a huge Rusty industrial waste land Geto..
> Interesting and terrible...


well its gotta be Trumps fault...thats all they say on TV, if its on TV it must be the truth right..


----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> @finderoftheshrooms
> Hey buddy I appreciate the offer to help. I ended up putting her in a 12 ford expedition, damn thing is as nice as my navigator.


No problem man.. I checked our inventory and the only truck we had in crew cab was a 2016 diesel ram and we're asking $45k for it.. We can't keep used trucks in stock.. They sell as fast as we can get them.. It's amazing what they are doing with vehicles these days.. It's also amazing how much they cost now.. The Expeditions are nice as hell.. It should be a great vehicle for your daughter.. My sister has a 2013 and she loves it.. If you're ever in the market for another vehicle let me know.. I can usually find about anything your looking for..


----------



## Guest

noskydaddy said:


> Not this time @vern Thanks for asking!
> 
> I have plans for April and May already. But I'm very excited to see this group come together. This is what it's all about. I'm happy for all of you to meet.
> (No grab-ass in the bush VERN!)
> 
> But, it kind of makes sense doesn't it?
> 
> The fungi are all networked together, and we are discussing all this on globally-networked computers, so a naturally conclusion should be a network of people hunting together!
> 
> BOSS!


@noskydaddy It's the will of the mushrooms.. It's what they've had planned all along.. Have you ever heard of the stoned ape theory? Amazing to think that mushrooms could be responsible for the evolution of mankind.. I think I figured out a way we can prove it.. We just have to feed @vern a bunch of magic mushrooms and see if he evolves into a civilized human..


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Just checked the 30 day forecast for Monroe county.. Looks like we are timing it just about right..
> View attachment 3897


Oooo Shiiitt....it gonna be GOOD


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Nite time temps look a little low.. I wouldn't worry about it too much yet.. It's still a month away.. Those temps are just an educated guess at this point..


I'm Worried.. I'm Worried.. I'm Really Like Really Worried...
NO..Wait a Minute, I've changed my mind
DON'T WORRY LET'S GO,OOOOO !!!!0


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> @noskydaddy It's the will of the mushrooms.. It's what they've had planned all along.. Have you ever heard of the stoned ape theory? Amazing to think that mushrooms could be responsible for the evolution of mankind.. I think I figured out a way we can prove it.. We just have to feed @vern a bunch of magic mushrooms and see if he evolves into a civilized human..


It can't hurt..I'll Hold him, while you make him Eat um.. Then we'll leave him alone in the Woods .....he he hee


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> @noskydaddy It's the will of the mushrooms.. It's what they've had planned all along.. Have you ever heard of the stoned ape theory? Amazing to think that mushrooms could be responsible for the evolution of mankind.. I think I figured out a way we can prove it.. We just have to feed @vern a bunch of magic mushrooms and see if he evolves into a civilized human..


Hay...im down with that..


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> I'm Worried.. I'm Worried.. I'm Really Like Really Worried...
> NO..Wait a Minute, I've changed my mi.d
> DON'T WORRY LET'S GO,OOOOO !!!!0


I'm drunk.. Like really realy drunk.. Scratch thats.. I'm smashed.. I've been drinking green beer for hours.. I don't really drink.. Damn you Staint Patrick.. No need to worry man.. We will find shit out of them.. That's why they called me Finder.. If they're not at the cabin we just heading south till we find them.. Mushrooms for everybody that's my new slogan..


----------



## morelsxs

I so wanna join the excursion but already committed 2 a conference that weekend out east. What a gr8 time you'll all have . . . shrooms or not. I'll be checkin' out some areas I've read about while I'm out there.


----------



## deleted

morelsxs said:


> I so wanna join the excursion but already committed 2 a conference that weekend out east. What a gr8 time you'll all have . . . shrooms or not. I'll be checkin' out some areas I've read about while I'm out there.


A conference...right, a conference..


----------



## morelsxs

Seriously . . . paid 2 months ago. Business related. Will be hunting Sat afternoon when it's over . . . unfamiliar area. Maybe some catfishin' on Sunday near Hanover, PA before I head home. See what the woods hold Saturday & the weather?


----------



## rick

While you Hoosiers have been planning your little Tupperware party at the cabin us Kentucky hillbillies have branched out all over the state to make sure we report the 1st morel find!


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> Not this time @vern Thanks for asking!
> 
> I have plans for April and May already. But I'm very excited to see this group come together. This is what it's all about. I'm happy for all of you to meet.
> (No grab-ass in the bush VERN!)
> 
> But, it kind of makes sense doesn't it?
> 
> The fungi are all networked together, and we are discussing all this on globally-networked computers, so a naturally conclusion should be a network of people hunting together!
> 
> BOSS!


That's Right


----------



## wade

morelsxs said:


> Seriously . . . paid 2 months ago. Business related. Will be hunting Sat afternoon when it's over . . . unfamiliar area. Maybe some catfishin' on Sunday near Hanover, PA before I head home. See what the woods hold Saturday & the weather?


Yep Cool..we will Hunt Lancaster Pa again this year


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'm drunk.. Like really realy drunk.. Scratch thats.. I'm smashed.. I've been drinking green beer for hours.. I don't really drink.. Damn you Staint Patrick.. No need to worry man.. We will find shit out of them.. That's why they called me Finder.. If they're not at the cabin we just heading south till we find them.. Mushrooms for everybody that's my new slogan..


That' Right


----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> Daamn I almost forgot Perdue and Butler play in a few minutes, time for my ass to find a bar stool.
> Peace Out


My ass and my head hurt today, from sitting on a bar stool too long last night.. I'm staying on the couch and watching basketball for 12 hrs solid today..


----------



## MorelHuntress




----------



## noskydaddy

finderoftheshrooms said:


> @noskydaddy It's the will of the mushrooms.. It's what they've had planned all along.. Have you ever heard of the stoned ape theory? Amazing to think that mushrooms could be responsible for the evolution of mankind.. I think I figured out a way we can prove it.. We just have to feed @vern a bunch of magic mushrooms and see if he evolves into a civilized human..


Yes, I have heard of the Stone Ape Theory. Terrance Makenna, right? 

My GF doesn't buy it. 
I said,_ "...then explain Pink Floyd!"_

Many other primates eat mushrooms (Psilocybin included) 
and I wonder how none of them had the dramatic expansion 
of the gray matter like we did? Just curious myself.

Not a bad concept though. Ponderous indeed.

That reminds me of the time I had a great discussion with a couple in a bar and we had 3 full of hours of great conversation. (Cubs, blackhawks, religion, life, etc)

And then I said, _"...humans are animals, too."_

And now they despise me; we never spoke again.
We see them at the bar, and we have to ignore each other.

Tragic.

You just can't make this stuff up!


----------



## Guest

noskydaddy said:


> Yes, I have heard of the Stone Ape Theory. Terrance Makenna, right?
> 
> My GF doesn't buy it.
> I said,_ "...then explain Pink Floyd!"_
> 
> Many other primates eat mushrooms (Psilocybin included)
> and I wonder how none of them had the dramatic expansion
> of the gray matter like we did? Just curious myself.
> 
> Not a bad concept though. Ponderous indeed.
> 
> That reminds me of the time I had a great discussion with a couple in a bar and we had 3 full of hours of great conversation. (Cubs, blackhawks, religion, life, etc)
> 
> And then I said, _"...humans are animals, too."_
> 
> And now they despise me; we never spoke again.
> We see them at the bar, and we have to ignore each other.
> 
> Tragic.
> 
> You just can't make this stuff up!


Yeah, McKenna came up with the theory originally.. Staments has been talking about it recently.. First time I heard it I was intrigued by it, because I've always felt like when I take psilocybin it turns on a part of my brain that's normally dormant.. Like you said though, other primates consumed psilocybin mushrooms also.. Why didn't their brains evolve like ours did? Personally, I think we had some help some where down the line, but I don't think it was from mushrooms.. I think some of @vern relatives came down from the sky and gave us a boost.. Maybe one of these days we will figure out what really happened.. That's a touchy subject for a lot of people also.. I don't understand why people get so bent out of shape about subjects like that.. If we all thought the same the world would be a pretty boring place.. I enjoy hearing other people's points of view..


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> I'm good with the cabin, just not sure about the 10days. It's been lean around here since my winter unemployment got hit by a liquard up crop duster.
> I might bring my wife if no one has a problem with it. We will bed down in the navigator, I wouldn't dare subject her to @vern running around in his thongs


Man i was counting on you bringing your wife, she is bound to be a lot more interesting than you...she got any sisters..


----------



## deleted

rick said:


> While you Hoosiers have been planning your little Tupperware party at the cabin us Kentucky hillbillies have branched out all over the state to make sure we report the 1st morel find!


Well you and your Hillbillies band better beat us since you get the earlier start...otherwise we will never let you live it down bubba..


----------



## deleted

MorelHuntress said:


> View attachment 3909


now that there's funny i dont care who ya are..
You coming to the great camp out with us Huntress, i promises to keep these creepy bastards away from you..that way im the only one for you to worry about..


----------



## noskydaddy

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Yeah, McKenna came up with the theory originally.. Staments has been talking about it recently.. First time I heard it I was intrigued by it, because I've always felt like when I take psilocybin it turns on a part of my brain that's normally dormant.. Like you said though, other primates consumed psilocybin mushrooms also.. Why didn't their brains evolve like ours did? Personally, I think we had some help some where down the line, but I don't think it was from mushrooms.. I think some of @vern relatives came down from the sky and gave us a boost.. Maybe one of these days we will figure out what really happened.. That's a touchy subject for a lot of people also.. I don't understand why people get so bent out of shape about subjects like that.. If we all thought the same the world would be a pretty boring place.. I enjoy hearing other people's points of view..


(*** FYI This is NOT an "ad hominem" attack on you @finder, 
just a reply statement in general buddy. FYI***)

I am all for open-mindedness, wide arrays of varying opinion, and great expression of free will. Some of the most beautiful things in life are the works of subjectivity, like "The Arts." (music, paintings, church architecture, etc.)

*Then there is FACT.*

_"You're entitled to your own opinion, but you're not entitled to your own facts."_ 

I don't have a problem with people believing, thinking what they wish. 
Not in the slightest. Why would I? That would indicate I have some right to judge people. I don't think I do. That would be obscene.

But if you argue with me on testable, provable, observable fact, I will pile on objectivity - again and again - until your subjectivity crumbles to powder. 

It sounds strident to say, but I've always liked this statement:
_ 
"Your delusions are yours and NOT mine."_

Axl Rose said that!


----------



## golddustshroomin

tommyjosh said:


> Already getting the itch too looks like it will be a little later year than average


I agree temps are cooler this year


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Well you and your Hillbillies band better beat us since you get the earlier start...otherwise we will never let you live it down bubba..


Yep Yep


----------



## deleted

_*Do i need to open up a can of whoop ass on you two...

There are only two deniable facts in life:
1-
 The only arguments you win are the fictional ones you have in your head
2- 
If you don't speak to a baby or a pet in a really high voice you have something seriously wrong with you
*_


----------



## Guest

noskydaddy said:


> (*** FYI This is NOT an "ad hominem" attack on you @finder,
> just a reply statement in general buddy. FYI***)
> 
> I am all for open-mindedness, wide arrays of varying opinion, and great expression of free will. Some of the most beautiful things in life are the works of subjectivity, like "The Arts." (music, paintings, church architecture, etc.)
> 
> *Then there is FACT.*
> 
> _"You're entitled to your own opinion, but you're not entitled to your own facts."_
> 
> I don't have a problem with people believing, thinking what they wish.
> Not in the slightest. Why would I? That would indicate I have some right to judge people. I don't think I do. That would be obscene.
> 
> But if you argue with me on testable, provable, observable fact, I will pile on objectivity - again and again - until your subjectivity crumbles to powder.
> 
> It sounds strident to say, but I've always liked this statement:
> 
> _"Your delusions are yours and NOT mine."_
> 
> Axl Rose said that!


I'm the same way to a point.. I mean the facts are the facts.. But I learned a long time ago that you can't win an argument with someone who won't accept the facts.. So I make my opinion known and leave it at that.. If they don't want to listen to scientists who are a Hell of a lot smarter than me.. Then there's nothing I can say that will change their mind.. I believe Axel Rose also said live and let live..


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> (*** FYI This is NOT an "ad hominem" attack on you @finder,
> just a reply statement in general buddy. FYI***)
> 
> I am all for open-mindedness, wide arrays of varying opinion, and great expression of free will. Some of the most beautiful things in life are the works of subjectivity, like "The Arts." (music, paintings, church architecture, etc.)
> 
> *Then there is FACT.*
> 
> _"You're entitled to your own opinion, but you're not entitled to your own facts."_
> 
> I don't have a problem with people believing, thinking what they wish.
> Not in the slightest. Why would I? That would indicate I have some right to judge people. I don't think I do. That would be obscene.
> 
> But if you argue with me on testable, provable, observable fact, I will pile on objectivity - again and again - until your subjectivity crumbles to powder.
> 
> It sounds strident to say, but I've always liked this statement:
> 
> _"Your delusions are yours and NOT mine."_
> 
> Axl Rose said that!


I Agree, .. and I am of stable enough mind to expand my thoughts to the perimeter of Human psyhiy and even beyound..and still find my head space back to the Reality of What I'm standing right in the middle of.. " I'm here right now and everything around me is Real Absolute and happening Right Now"
Still yet; Almost anything is possible and there are lots of maybes.
And Our Life and Universe are So So...
Amazing and Unlimited Beyound our Full Knowldge ..Wow I Love it..Wow!?!*?!!
WOOHOO COOL..
Oooo... and I like Walking in the Woods


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> I Agree, .. and I am of stable enough mind to expand my thoughts to the perimeter Human psyhiy and even beyound..and still find my head space back to the Reality of What I'm standing right in the middle of.. " I'm here right now and everything around me is Real Absolute and happening Right Now"
> Still yet; Almost anything is possible and there are lots of maybes.
> And Our Life and Universe is So So...
> Amazing and Unlimited Beyound our Full Knowldge ..Wow I Love it..Wow!?!*?!!
> WOOHOO COOL


Very well said wade..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Very well said wade..


*wow..*who would have thunk it !


----------



## noskydaddy

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'm the same way to a point.. I mean the facts are the facts.. But I learned a long time ago that you can't win an argument with someone who won't accept the facts.. So I make my opinion known and leave it at that.. If they don't want to listen to scientists who are a Hell of a lot smarter than me.. Then there's nothing I can say that will change their mind.. I believe Axel Rose also said live and let live..


Agreed.

Axl said, "live and let DIE." (but he took it from the Beatles)


----------



## Guest

noskydaddy said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Axl said, "live and let DIE." (but he took it from the Beatles)


The song was called live and let die, but the opening lines are "when you were young and your heart was an open book.. You used to say live and let live".. It wasn't actually a Beatles song though.. Paul McCartney wrote it for his band Wings.. It just fit with the whole Axl Rose theme we have going here.. I wonder if Axl mushroom hunts? We should invite him to our gathering, or at least send him some of our bounty..


----------



## noskydaddy

finderoftheshrooms said:


> The song was called live and let die, but the opening lines are "when you were young and your heart was an open book.. You used to say live and let live".. It wasn't actually a Beatles song though.. Paul McCartney wrote it for his band Wings.. It just fit with the whole Axl Rose theme we have going here.. I wonder if Axl mushroom hunts? We should invite him to our gathering, or at least send him some of our bounty..


I stand corrected. Thank you.

I'd hunt with him!


----------



## morelsandmanners

Its okay Vern Kentuckians are like armadillos, they look mean and tough but roll up in a ball when confronted. They also will cross a river for milk and honey


----------



## rick

morelsandmanners said:


> Its okay Vern Kentuckians are like armadillos, they look mean and tough but roll up in a ball when confronted. They also will cross a river for milk and honey


Funny you mention the armadillos, there have been a few reported to have been hit by cars in western KY. I won't be crossing the river looking for milk and honey but maybe for a few morels as the season progresses. You all are more than welcome to come on over to the sunny side of the river anytime! I hope everyone who saw my "Tupperware party" comment knows that it was made just to get a rise out of you guys. No harm intended.


----------



## jashroomer

wade said:


> Everyone should also bring all of your camping gear


Hey, just got back from vacation and getting caught up on the posts. I,m just 20 minutes from the forestry and would like to do some hunting with you all. May not be able to stay, got some work Sunday morning, but a Saturday in the forestry would be great.


----------



## bev

anybody notice any May apples coming up yet


----------



## eternalsunking

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'm the same way to a point.. I mean the facts are the facts.. But I learned a long time ago that you can't win an argument with someone who won't accept the facts.. So I make my opinion known and leave it at that.. If they don't want to listen to scientists who are a Hell of a lot smarter than me.. Then there's nothing I can say that will change their mind.. I believe Axel Rose also said live and let live..


Those convinced against their will are of the same opinion still.

That's the beauty of conversation


----------



## eternalsunking

Looks like it's almost time to start counting days above freezing here in central Indiana. You guys are lighting this forum on fire. Keep the good content and conversation rolling!


----------



## nutsak

$10.00 says I find a Mushroom before Vern.!


----------



## deleted

*OK, listen up kiddo's. Friggin drapier cabin is a bust. booked up.
wade and i are looking at some other really good options so stand by for just a little bit and i will have some firm info..
waiting on a callback from wade..*


----------



## deleted

nutsak said:


> $10.00 says I find a Mushroom before Vern.!


like i sair earlier bubba, you guys get the earlier hunting weather before i do so would be kinda stupid bet..better luck next time trying to fool the old man..


----------



## deleted

morelsandmanners said:


> Its okay Vern Kentuckians are like armadillos, they look mean and tough but roll up in a ball when confronted. They also will cross a river for milk and honey


I stepped on one down in Jackson Miss. once..lol


----------



## nutsak

vern said:


> like i sair earlier bubba, you guys get the earlier hunting weather before i do so would be kinda stupid bet..better luck next time trying to fool the old man..


I may have a few Tricks up my sleeve.


----------



## nutsak

Did I say Tricks? I mean ticks.


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> *OK, listen up kiddo's. Friggin drapier cabin is a bust. booked up.
> wade and i are looking at some other really good options so stand by for just a little bit and i will have some firm info..
> waiting on a callback from wade..*


Damn.. That spot would have been perfect for us..


----------



## deleted

*OK everybody here is the poop...back to square one. *
like is said the cabin is a bust, that place stays rented, sometimes you need to reserve a year in advance. so back to Lake Monroe, turns out that there is a great full service campground right where we were talking about hunting there.
we can get the non electric tent spots for about twenty bucks a night but you can have two tents and two vehicles per spot so now its only about ten bucks each per site. Wade has stayed ther in the past and says it first class place, loved it !
here are two links showing pics and info for you to look at .
bottom line, you could share a tent, get your own or even sleep in you van if you prefer.
so have a look and lets have feedback here...i like it a lot
its called Paynetown campgrounds

https://www.indianaoutfitters.com/M...ana/monroe_paynetown_electric_nonelectric.pdf

https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x886c654522f9308b:0x7e3e751f329683ed!2m22!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i20!16m16!1b1!2m2!1m1!1e1!2m2!1m1!1e3!2m2!1m1!1e5!2m2!1m1!1e4!2m2!1m1!1e6!3m1!7e115!4shttps://lh5.googleusercontent.com/p/AF1QipMif9H2XuXmpXzXIgboDhxGY-q95sunU2vwS0Bs=w213-h160-k-no!5spaynetown campground map - Google Search&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipPnP-UE-EEJsFxjHlDiGlIyPBzcq1nHGBk-Ee4&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiPkdfI4_jZAhWoVt8KHZ0vBIwQoioItwEwCg.

just copy and paste


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Damn.. That spot would have been perfect for us..


i think you will like what i found bubba


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> i think you will like what i found bubba


Finder its right there where we picked out that spot at the lake


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> @vern to answer your question from the other day. Yes my wife has a sister. If you have rent money for one night, I think I can make it happen. Here's the kicker, she's a virgin olbuddy.


oh man...im in love...lmao
did you check out the info and links yet ?


----------



## deleted

here is an over view of the campgrounds..


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> Cool with me man


good deal man. i think everybody should like it. has showers, covered picnicking, everything we need.


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Finder its right there where we picked out that spot at the lake


That spots fine with me.. I just hope the weather cooperates.. If it dips down into the 30's that night it could get kind of cold sleeping in a tent..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That spots fine with me.. I just hope the weather cooperates.. If it dips down into the 30's that night it could get kind of cold sleeping in a tent..


valid point pal...makes me wonder if we should reconsider the date and look at the 21st instead.
i know that the 14th for me further south is a great time but up there..not so sure what do you think about that..


----------



## Johnny Morel

Thanks guys, I’m gonna be at Draper Cabin the day before you guys and clean up the area for you


----------



## deleted

Johnny Morel said:


> Thanks guys, I’m gonna be at Draper Cabin the day before you guys and clean up the area for you


thanks Johnny but as i posted earlier it was already rented


----------



## Johnny Morel

vern said:


> thanks Johnny but as i posted earlier it was already rented


Only a 20 min stroll from cherry lake


----------



## Stelthshroomer

vern said:


> thanks Johnny but as i posted earlier it was already rented


Hey boys I was away from my confuser for a few days its good to be back! You guys have been burning up the message boards thats a good thing. I wanted to throw my hat in the ring and say I'll go on this trip where ever you guys go. If you are woried about the weather rent sites with electricity and bring a small electric heater. Thats what I do.


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> valid point pal...makes me wonder if we should reconsider the date and look at the 21st instead.
> i know that the 14th for me further south is a great time but up there..not so sure what do you think about that..


I think we are good on the date, the shrooms should be up then.. Maybe we forget about the over night part and meet up just for the day.. We can hunt for as long as everyone feels like.. Grab some dinner together and then go our separate ways.. Two hours isn't that bad of a drive really..


----------



## deleted

Stelthshroomer said:


> Hey boys I was away from my confuser for a few days its good to be back! You guys have been burning up the message boards thats a good thing. I wanted to throw my hat in the ring and say I'll go on this trip where ever you guys go. If you are woried about the weather rent sites with electricity and bring a small electric heater. Thats what I do.


truthfully i am more concerned about if the weather might be to chilly for the shrooms to get up there...the long term forcast calls for almost every night being in the thirty's and forties..if we wait one more week its a win win i think. better for camping and better results on finding the big boy shrooms...just my thoughts.
lets get a little more input for a day or too.


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I think we are good on the date, the shrooms should be up then.. Maybe we forget about the over night part and meet up just for the day.. We can hunt for as long as everyone feels like.. Grab some dinner together and then go our separate ways.. Two hours isn't that bad of a drive really..


so are you saying that you would rather we go with the 14th and be chilly ?


----------



## br5

rick said:


> Funny you mention the armadillos, there have been a few reported to have been hit by cars in western KY. I won't be crossing the river looking for milk and honey but maybe for a few morels as the season progresses. You all are more than welcome to come on over to the sunny side of the river anytime! I hope everyone who saw my "Tupperware party" comment knows that it was made just to get a rise out of you guys. No harm intended.


rick,
Heck, Hoosiers are just folks from Kentucky that didn't make it to Michigan. We're good.


----------



## br5

vern said:


> truthfully i am more concerned about if the weather might be to chilly for the shrooms to get up there...the long term forcast calls for almost every night being in the thirty's and forties..if we wait one more week its a win win i think. better for camping and better results on finding the big boy shrooms...just my thoughts.
> lets get a little more input for a day or too.


I'm good for whenever the shrooms come up. I live in Kokomo so it's about a two hour drive pus or minus. Although I like the idea of sitting around a camp fire sharing mushroom hunting stories, sleeping in a tent with Vern in temps in the low 30's makes a two hour drive home not so bad. lol Weekends of 14th or 21st are both blocked out for me to be down south.


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> I'm good for whenever the shrooms come up. I live in Kokomo so it's about a two hour drive pus or minus. Although I like the idea of sitting around a camp fire sharing mushroom hunting stories, sleeping in a tent with Vern in temps in the low 30's makes a two hour drive home not so bad. lol Weekends of 14th or 21st are both blocked out for me to be down south.


what do you mean blocked out...both good or both bad for you ?
So do you want to be the spoon or get spooned in the tent,,i go both ways...lmao..


----------



## deleted

OK, talk among your selves, i gotta get a nap. ill be back on in a few hrs and stop the arguments..


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> so are you saying that you would rather we go with the 14th and be chilly ?


I'm looking at the average temps and even with the night time lows in the 40's, I think the ground is going to be warm enough.. Daytime temps are gonna be 60's and 70's.. Let's just watch the forecast for the next couple weeks before we set anything in stone.. A lot can change in two weeks this time of year..


----------



## br5

vern said:


> what do you mean blocked out...both good or both bad for you ?
> So do you want to be the spoon or get spooned in the tent,,i go both ways...lmao..


I've got them penciled inas being down south hunting shrooms. No spooning for me.


----------



## wade

eternalsunking said:


> Those convinced against their will are of the same opinion still.
> 
> That's the beauty of conversation


What???


----------



## br5

vern said:


> OK, talk among your selves, i gotta get a nap. ill be back on in a few hrs and stop the arguments..


 Vern,
I've lost count of who says they're going?
You got names number, I was trying to find a VRBO we could all stay at.


----------



## Guest

br5 said:


> Vern,
> I've lost count of who says they're going?
> You got names number, I was trying to find a VRBO we could all stay at.


That's a great idea.. I bet there are all kinds of rentals available down in that part of the state.. I was looking at Cherry Lodge earlier, but they have a two night minimum and it's kind of pricey..


----------



## deleted

Opinions are like assholes(no offense Wade)..everybody's got one. the only time everyone was on the same page was when we thought we might get the log cabin. well thats out the window.
now we are back to Lake Monroe..i think we are all good with that idea so far..now its the matter of accommodations and time window.
So far its wilderness style, no electric for the $s. another opinion is if its gonna be to chilly at night, get electric camps for heaters, then there's look at a VRBO, house rental..
Then there's the question of the 14th or possibly wait a week for the 21st. for warmer weather.
Finders idea was to wait a couple of weeks for a better look at the extended forecast.
we are picking up new interest in the trip almost everyday right now sooooo, im inclined to wait about two weeks to make a firm decision on the date.
The only thing i know for sure is i will be in a wilderness tent area cold or warm at night...that's camping to me. 
I guess we will wait the two weeks and by that time we will know more about the weather and see how many are going to want to go. right now it looks like about six or so plus guests, that should grow.
I have an asshole and that's my opinion so lets see what everyone else has to say ??


----------



## wade

Johnny Morel said:


> Thanks guys, I’m gonna be at Draper Cabin the day before you guys and clean up the area for you


Hi Johnny Morel....Wade here....
When I first joined in here Last year, I made a couple of slighty less than Graceful post / Commets .. as a few more pages went on I Gained in my Head and Heart a Better Composure.. 
I'm Really Lucky and Glad that Everyone here Gave me a Chance to Settle in, Learn, Enjoy and Grow as a Member and Friend....it is a Privilege.


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Opinions are like assholes(no offense Wade)..everybody's got one. the only time everyone was on the same page was when we thought we might get the log cabin. well thats out the window.
> now we are back to Lake Monroe..i think we are all good with that idea so far..now its the matter of accommodations and time window.
> So far its wilderness style, no electric for the $s. another opinion is if its gonna be to chilly at night, get electric camps for heaters, then there's look at a VRBO, house rental..
> Then there's the question of the 14th or possibly wait a week for the 21st. for warmer weather.
> Finders idea was to wait a couple of weeks for a better look at the extended forecast.
> we are picking up new interest in the trip almost everyday right now sooooo, im inclined to wait about two weeks to make a firm decision on the date.
> The only thing i know for sure is i will be in a wilderness tent area cold or warm at night...that's camping to me.
> I guess we will wait the two weeks and by that time we will know more about the weather and see how many are going to want to go. right now it looks like about six or so plus guests, that should grow.
> I have an asshole and that's my opinion so lets see what everyone else has to say ??


It's Gonna be a great time!!


----------



## deleted

Personally i think we should just meet up at one spot, leave everything in the car including food water and our clothe and go in like the TV show..Naked and afraid...then i think about having to see Wades ass and all of these thoughts went out the window..


----------



## Tool fan

vern said:


> Personally i think we should just meet up at one spot, leave everything in the car including food water and our clothe and go in like the TV show..Naked and afraid...then i think about having to see Wades ass and all of these thoughts went out the window..


Lmao


----------



## deleted

Of course finding a bunch of shrooms would be awesome but in my head i pictured everybody being together in one spot sitting around a campfire drinking cold ones while eating up a big fry of shrooms and laughing and telling bad jokes and passing around a big fatty for whomever wanted to partake...am i crazy thinking that was a good idea or what


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Opinions are like assholes(no offense Wade)..everybody's got one. the only time everyone was on the same page was when we thought we might get the log cabin. well thats out the window.
> now we are back to Lake Monroe..i think we are all good with that idea so far..now its the matter of accommodations and time window.
> So far its wilderness style, no electric for the $s. another opinion is if its gonna be to chilly at night, get electric camps for heaters, then there's look at a VRBO, house rental..
> Then there's the question of the 14th or possibly wait a week for the 21st. for warmer weather.
> Finders idea was to wait a couple of weeks for a better look at the extended forecast.
> we are picking up new interest in the trip almost everyday right now sooooo, im inclined to wait about two weeks to make a firm decision on the date.
> The only thing i know for sure is i will be in a wilderness tent area cold or warm at night...that's camping to me.
> I guess we will wait the two weeks and by that time we will know more about the weather and see how many are going to want to go. right now it looks like about six or so plus guests, that should grow.
> I have an asshole and that's my opinion so lets see what everyone else has to say ??


My vote is to stay where ever Vern stays at.. I'm good with camping if that's what you want to do buddy.. I do think it would be a good idea to wait a couple weeks to set a date though.. When we were trying to reserve the cabin we needed a firm date for the reservations.. Now that the cabin is out, I don't think we will have a problem getting a campsite.. We can wait and see exactly what the weather is going to do.. @wade can watch the ground temps and do some scouting for us.. So we can be there during peak season..


----------



## Tool fan

Was looking at predictions for the temps here and all saying April 20 will still be 50/60 highs 35/40 lows so it’s freaking me out


----------



## Tool fan

Even some 32s


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> My vote is to stay where ever Vern stays at.. I'm good with camping if that's what you want to do buddy.. I do think it would be a good idea to wait a couple weeks to set a date though.. When we were trying to reserve the cabin we needed a firm date for the reservations.. Now that the cabin is out, I don't think we will have a problem getting a campsite.. We can wait and see exactly what the weather is going to do.. @wade can watch the ground temps and do some scouting for us.. So we can be there during peak season..


well im down with that idea for waiting a couple of weeks. now thats just me but if someone else wants to take the lead here and render a different opinion....im all ears


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Of course finding a bunch of shrooms would be awesome but in my head i pictured everybody being together in one spot sitting around a campfire drinking cold ones while eating up a big fry of shrooms and laughing and telling bad jokes and passing around a big fatty for whomever wanted to partake...am i crazy thinking that was a good idea or what


Vern .. You've got Spirit Brother..
That is Exactly How We Do it !!
I First Went Camping just as you've Decribed it, When I was 11 years Old.
I Rememer some Real Good Columbian Gold, wooo man !.. Blonde Lebonez Hash
And Smoking Opium..i know now that it was Actually tar Heroin, man that smelled and tasted different and felt Great.. and that Redbud trip weed... Awaaa wow..
Jim Beam, and Good times...and it would get a little Cold at night. But It'd warm up in the Morning..
I Always cleaned up the mess before we'd leave in the Morning...
My Great Grand Pappy's and Family Home place.. is just 1 mile south of Paynetown. Out there in the middle of lake Monroe under water now..They finished Building the Dam about 1968.. That Farm was Paid for with Moonshine.. I am Proud


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> My vote is to stay where ever Vern stays at.. I'm good with camping if that's what you want to do buddy.. I do think it would be a good idea to wait a couple weeks to set a date though.. When we were trying to reserve the cabin we needed a firm date for the reservations.. Now that the cabin is out, I don't think we will have a problem getting a campsite.. We can wait and see exactly what the weather is going to do.. @wade can watch the ground temps and do some scouting for us.. So we can be there during peak season..


Yep..Will Do Beginning Tomarrow Morning.. I'm Headed for an Early Spot
* Big Little Green Snake Hill *
For My First Look This Year
It is Amazing and Beautiful There
It is The Biggest Direct All Day Sun up to Sunset Southern exposure Area in Monroe County ..
Now that's some HUGE information !
I'll post pics and ground temps as a go


----------



## bassmaster

wade said:


> Yep..Will Do Beginning Tomarrow Morning.. I'm Headed for an Early Spot
> * Big Little Green Snake Hill *
> For My First Look This Year
> It is Amazing and Beautiful There
> It is The Biggest Direct All Day Sun up to Sunset Southern exposure Area in Monroe County ..
> Now that's some HUGE information !
> I'll post pics and ground temps as a go


hey wade, bassmaster here. i been listening the past day about your jouney or mission or what you want to call it and i just want to say thanks for all this tracking, scouting, forecasting, reseaching and everything else helping us stay up to date and on the edge of our seat waiting to hit the woods.. i personaly appiciate it, and you to vern, for your taking leader for this camping trip. i hope everything works out and the weather is good and we all can get together an find a shit ton of morels!!!!!!


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Personally i think we should just meet up at one spot, leave everything in the car including food water and our clothe and go in like the TV show..Naked and afraid...then i think about having to see Wades ass and all of these thoughts went out the window..


I'll Shave


----------



## wade

bassmaster said:


> hey wade, bassmaster here. i been listening the past day about your jouney or mission or what you want to call it and i just want to say thanks for all this tracking, scouting, forecasting, reseaching and everything else helping us stay up to date and on the edge of our seat waiting to hit the woods.. i personaly appiciate it, and you to vern, for your taking leader for this camping trip. i hope everything works out and the weather is good and we all can get together an find a shit ton of morels!!!!!!


Yep..We will Find


----------



## deleted

well im sittin here with a fatty and my bottle of Beam watchin a NIT basketball game where five white dudes are playing five black guys and the white guys are up by ten points early...who would have thunk it...lmao


----------



## eternalsunking

Is it just me or could we use a little rain in steady quantities.


----------



## Guest

Last summer a tornado touched down around a few of my hunting spots.. It looks like it may have tore right through the middle of my honey hole.. I haven't seen the damage first hand yet, but from the sat images it looks like several big poplars were uprooted.. This could prove to be very promising for my season..


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Last summer a tornado touched down around a few of my hunting spots.. It looks like it may have tore right through the middle of my honey hole.. I haven't seen the damage first hand yet, but from the sat images it looks like several big poplars were uprooted.. This could prove to be very promising for my season..
> View attachment 3919


Could really produce this year or a couple of years


----------



## Guest

eternalsunking said:


> Is it just me or could we use a little rain in steady quantities.
> View attachment 3918


That can't be right.. Everything around here is a muddy mess right now.. We haven't gone more than three days without rain, ice, or snow, in months..


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That can't be right.. Everything around here is a muddy mess right now.. We haven't gone more than three days without rain, ice, or snow, in months..


Quite insane how much precipitation you guys have got not much here in Minneosta


----------



## eternalsunking

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That can't be right.. Everything around here is a muddy mess right now.. We haven't gone more than three days without rain, ice, or snow, in months..


I haven't had much of anything in Indy. Snow to the north, ice to the South. Clear as a bell here in Indy.


----------



## Guest

tommyjosh said:


> Quite insane how much precipitation you guys have got not much here in Minneosta


I hope it makes for a good mushroom season.. We are due for a good one.. Been several years since we've had a bumper crop..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That can't be right.. Everything around here is a muddy mess right now.. We haven't gone more than three days without rain, ice, or snow, in months..


if i get one more drop of rain...ill need a raft to get to my car..lol


----------



## Guest

eternalsunking said:


> I haven't had much of anything in Indy. Snow to the north, ice to the South. Clear as a bell here in Indy.


That's Indiana for you.. We may have a better season up here than you guys then..


----------



## eternalsunking

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That's Indiana for you.. We may have a better season up here than you guys then..


A lot can change in one month..


----------



## morelsandmanners

rick said:


> Funny you mention the armadillos, there have been a few reported to have been hit by cars in western KY. I won't be crossing the river looking for milk and honey but maybe for a few morels as the season progresses. You all are more than welcome to come on over to the sunny side of the river anytime! I hope everyone who saw my "Tupperware party" comment knows that it was made just to get a rise out of you guys. No harm intended.


Same here. No harm no foul


----------



## Johnny Morel

wade said:


> Hi Johnny Morel....Wade here....
> When I first joined in here Last year, I made a couple of slighty less than Graceful post / Commets .. as a few more pages went on I Gained in my Head and Heart a Better Composure..
> I'm Really Lucky and Glad that Everyone here Gave me a Chance to Settle in, Learn, Enjoy and Grow as a Member and Friend....it is a Privilege.


Not much to learn from a bunch of dudes that get baked and drunk and sit in front a computer. I would run circles around you guys. I find over 100 pounds a year on public ground in NWI. Good luck, not coming to ruin your camping trip, but just know that people are watching and spots may be empty by the time you get there.


----------



## Johnny Morel

10 pound pile from last year


----------



## Johnny Morel

T tom said:


> @Johnny Morel
> At the tavern I get drunk and baked at we have a saying, GFY!


I no longer frequent taverns, instead I go out in the woods and see what’s actually going on. Find a lot more shrooms, after I quit drinking!


----------



## Johnny Morel

T tom said:


> A #100, ROFLMAO
> I bet my dog finds more than you troll.


Have another drink buddy


----------



## Johnny Morel

T tom said:


> No donuts for you. You may find it hard to believe, but some of us actually work for a living, not riding around town all night trolling the internet instead of catching real criminals.


Getting ready for work now buddy, have a good day. No need to be angry


----------



## Johnny Morel

In regards to the sausage fest you guys plan on having, if I where going I would vote the earlier weekend. Ground is not frozen and ready to go, a couple days in the 60s and a little rain and the season will be here. Gonna be sneaky quick this year


----------



## bev

I think your right Johnny Morel. It will come up on us before we know it. I have this feeling that it is going to be prime time when I have to go out of the country for a week. I won't be happy if that happens.


----------



## deleted

Please everyone...stop talking to the moron

johnny, just go away and take your garbage mouth with you


----------



## Johnny Morel

vern said:


> Please everyone...stop talking to the moron


Geeze, thought you guys liked to joke around. No reason to call names, I have been around this forum before almost all of you, has gone through many changes and people. It’s just mushrooms not that serious.


----------



## deleted

Johnny Morel said:


> Geeze, thought you guys liked to joke around. No reason to call names, I have been around this forum before almost all of you, has gone through many changes and people. It’s just mushrooms not that serious.


you will be hearing from the administrator shortly...good luck with that


----------



## Johnny Morel

For what?? I didn’t do anything wrong. Little tattle tail ahahahhaha


----------



## Johnny Morel

Garbage mouth? I have seen everyone of you guys say much worse things. Ahhahaha your little club go invaded and you don’t like it


----------



## Johnny Morel

Like I said, been around here for while, I have a couple of other accounts. I’m not here to cause problems, just ruffle some feathers. I tried to help by telling you guys to do the trip earlier. Whatever you got to do man, Later


----------



## Johnny Morel

I could report everyone you to admins, but like I said it’s not that serious.


----------



## deleted

Johnny Morel said:


> I could report everyone you to admins, but like I said it’s not that serious.


tooooo late


----------



## Johnny Morel

Oh no!!!  Listen the reason I posted it because I know I’m not the only one who is sick of hearing about the stupid camping trip, get each other’s numbers or pm jezzus


----------



## deleted

I'm sorry everyone...i may have to cancel the entire morel season till next year. the weather man who used to be a troll here i think just said we are getting snow piled up here by dinner time on through tomorrow with rain and snow daily for the rest of the week .


----------



## Johnny Morel

vern said:


> I'm sorry everyone...i may have to cancel the entire morel season till next year. the weather man who used to be a troll here i think just said we are getting snow piled up here by dinner time on through tomorrow with rain and snow daily for the rest of the week with temps not reaching above the 30's.


Must not live in Indiana then


----------



## jack

Johnny, please don't try to stir up trouble on here. If you want to argue, go to a political site ! We've got along great all winter without any Trolls and we don't want any now ! "Don't argue, be a happy Troll







...LOL"


----------



## Johnny Morel

jack said:


> Johnny, please don't try to stir up trouble on here. If you want to argue, go to a political site ! We've got along great all winter without any Trolls and we don't want any now ! "Don't argue, be a happy Troll
> View attachment 3921
> ...LOL"


Ya this site used to be full of actual morels hunters, instead it’s just full of drunks. I’m not trolling just trying to see if any of you actually go out and look for mushrooms, but I think you just talk about it.


----------



## Johnny Morel

I’m the one that called a moron, they are putting public information out there, I didn’t do anything wrong.


----------



## jack

Johnny Morel said:


> I didn’t do anything wrong.


Keep it that way !


----------



## morelsandmanners

bev said:


> I think your right Johnny Morel. It will come up on us before we know it. I have this feeling that it is going to be prime time when I have to go out of the country for a week. I won't be happy if that happens.


Well lucky for you: 1: You get to leave the country; hopefully for pleasure,not work.
2: Morel season lasts roughly 3 weeks. So there will be plenty left for you to pick.


----------



## morelsandmanners

As for the sausage fest the great patrons of this forum are planning; I haven't received my RSVP...yet. I don't do sausage, so I'll bring the cheese.


----------



## bev

morelsandmanners said:


> Well lucky for you: 1: You get to leave the country; hopefully for pleasure,not work.
> 2: Morel season lasts roughly 3 weeks. So there will be plenty left for you to pick.


we I wish I could say it was for fun but it is for work. and I should be able to get a good mess before season ends


----------



## morelsandmanners

D


----------



## br5

finderoftheshrooms said:


> My vote is to stay where ever Vern stays at.. I'm good with camping if that's what you want to do buddy.. I do think it would be a good idea to wait a couple weeks to set a date though.. When we were trying to reserve the cabin we needed a firm date for the reservations.. Now that the cabin is out, I don't think we will have a problem getting a campsite.. We can wait and see exactly what the weather is going to do.. @wade can watch the ground temps and do some scouting for us.. So we can be there during peak season..


Anybody have an 8 man tent? I lost mine in the Colorado move. I'm not opposed to tent camping, after all that's actually camping. However is someone has a 30" motor home you can bring it.


----------



## wade

br5 said:


> Anybody have an 8 man tent? I lost mine in the Colorado move. I'm not opposed to tent camping, after all that's actually camping. However is someone has a 30" motor home you can bring it.


A 30" ... ERTL Moter home I do believe I still have one..


----------



## wade

morelsandmanners said:


> D


Hey What's up Brother morelsandmanners
What does the D mean?


----------



## wade

I decided not to go out scouting / hunting today.. the weather is not what is hoped for
And a I have lots of things to catch up on around the house..here at Home


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> What???


Ya, what? LOL

Wade you read my mind.


----------



## kpfist

morelsandmanners said:


> D



I agree.


----------



## Guest

bev said:


> we I wish I could say it was for fun but it is for work. and I should be able to get a good mess before season ends


Why did you post you were going out of the country as Johnny Morel, and then say it was for work as Bev? Did anyone else catch that.. What happened, did you get your accounts mixed up buddy? We have a troll who has no life fellas.. I'm pretty sure this POS is responsible for a few of these new faces showing up in here.. I'll grab some IP address and see how many accounts he's posting from after I get some work done..


----------



## noskydaddy

So one of us clearly has an actual mental illness. 
I'll let the group decide whom.

At least we haven't been offered 600 acres of choice grounds
and blondes hanging from trees yet! That's more disturbing
than a fat-fingered mouth-breather by far!!! LOL

We cannot control events, but we can control our responses to events. 
Thus affecting outcomes.


----------



## Guest

morelsandmanners said:


> As for the sausage fest the great patrons of this forum are planning; I haven't received my RSVP...yet. I don't do sausage, so I'll bring the cheese.


Your more than welcome to come with us man.. Anyone who wants to join us is welcome to.. Even the punk ass troll.. The more the merrier.. Shrooms for everyone.. That's this year's motto..


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Why did you post you were going out of the country as Johnny Morel, and then say it was for work as Bev? Did anyone else catch that.. What happened, did you get your accounts mixed up buddy? We have a troll who has no life fellas.. I'm pretty sure this POS is responsible for a few of these new faces showing up in here.. I'll grab some IP address and see how many accounts he's posting from after I get some work done..


Not yet but I've been watching and hoping


----------



## wade

morelsandmanners said:


> As for the sausage fest the great patrons of this forum are planning; I haven't received my RSVP...yet. I don't do sausage, so I'll bring the cheese.


@morelsandmanners You must have missed that Post...of Course Everyone Cool / You is / are invited
What???


----------



## br5

Looks like Chris is scheduled for later in month. He has to keep up with season as he moves form state to state. I doubt we want to use this as our barometer, but thought I'd post.


----------



## bev

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Why did you post you were going out of the country as Johnny Morel, and then say it was for work as Bev? Did anyone else catch that.. What happened, did you get your accounts mixed up buddy? We have a troll who has no life fellas.. I'm pretty sure this POS is responsible for a few of these new faces showing up in here.. I'll grab some IP address and see how many accounts he's posting from after I get some work done..


I didn't it was replying to morelsandmanners coment to me.


----------



## eternalsunking

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Why did you post you were going out of the country as Johnny Morel, and then say it was for work as Bev? Did anyone else catch that.. What happened, did you get your accounts mixed up buddy? We have a troll who has no life fellas.. I'm pretty sure this POS is responsible for a few of these new faces showing up in here.. I'll grab some IP address and see how many accounts he's posting from after I get some work done..


Johnny Morel was mentioned in a two part reponse. The second part was in regards to Bev traveling out of the country. 

I know we are all getting restless for the upcoming season. Just ignore the troll and he'll get bored.


----------



## bev

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Why did you post you were going out of the country as Johnny Morel, and then say it was for work as Bev? Did anyone else catch that.. What happened, did you get your accounts mixed up buddy? We have a troll who has no life fellas.. I'm pretty sure this POS is responsible for a few of these new faces showing up in here.. I'll grab some IP address and see how many accounts he's posting from after I get some work done..


I didn't it was replying to morelsandmanners coment to me.


----------



## tommyjosh

br5 said:


> View attachment 3923
> 
> Looks like Chris is scheduled for later in month. He has to keep up with season as he moves form state to state. I doubt we want to use this as our barometer, but thought I'd post.


Quite expensive but sounds like fun


----------



## bev

so no one get's anymore confused I will try not to reply to a quote. that way you all might be able follow. I got a little lost at first, I had to go back to find out what I said. I need to get out and do some looking before I lose my mind.


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Please everyone...stop talking to the moron
> 
> johnny, just go away and take your garbage mouth with you


I Agree ..You've blown it here Johnny..Go AWAY!!!
You are being Rude therefore YOU ARE RUDE... You Could have Chose to Be Enjoyable and We could have had you here ENJOYING TOGETHER...But any decent person would have never behaved this way to begin with...SO..I see you ain't my kinda people..at least please go away now and leave us As we where ENJOYING
I have nothing else to say to johnny


----------



## eternalsunking

br5 said:


> View attachment 3923
> 
> Looks like Chris is scheduled for later in month. He has to keep up with season as he moves form state to state. I doubt we want to use this as our barometer, but thought I'd post.


I keep seeing a ton websites claiming Chris Matherly scams people. Is that just hate or do you think he's shady? Just curious.


----------



## wade

eternalsunking said:


> I keep seeing a ton websites claiming Chris Matherly scams people. Is that just hate or do you think he's shady? Just curious.


Everyone Fu>ks up...
When you do you must shake it off, try to forgive yourself.
Then you should move forward and Make a Real effort to not make the same
Fu>k up again...
I don't know..If Chris Matherly is doing it Over and Over to people


----------



## eternalsunking

wade said:


> Everyone Fu>ks up...
> When you do you must shake it off, try to forgive yourself.
> Then you should move forward and Make a Real effort to not make the same
> Fu>k up again...
> I don't know..If Chris Matherly is doing it Over and Over to people


I spent some time watching his progression maps last year. now his website has completely disappeared. He still uses twitter and facebook though.


----------



## Guest

bev said:


> I didn't it was replying to morelsandmanners coment to me.


My apologies.. I read that whole exchange wrong.. Bev is not a troll..


br5 said:


> View attachment 3923
> 
> Looks like Chris is scheduled for later in month. He has to keep up with season as he moves form state to state. I doubt we want to use this as our barometer, but thought I'd post.


I can tell you without a doubt, that by the 25th the peak mushrooms will be in the northern part of the state.. I think Matherly is gonna be a day late and a dollar short hunting in Brown County that late..


----------



## bev

we all need to get out and do some shrooming


----------



## bev

finder did you say you hunt the sally?


----------



## Guest

bev said:


> finder did you say you hunt the sally?


Yeah, I hunt the reservoir anyway.. Never had much luck at the state forest..


----------



## gbmillerman

Can not wait to find that first big haul, anybody down south have any redbuds or dandelions yet?


----------



## Old Elm

[/URL][/IMG]


Johnny Morel said:


> Ya this site used to be full of actual morels hunters, instead it’s just full of drunks. I’m not trolling just trying to see if any of you actually go out and look for mushrooms, but I think you just talk about it.


Johnny, relax a bit


----------



## noskydaddy

I saw he was asking for something like $2,000-$2,500 to 
"get his website back online." 

I found that to be a little surprising because he also had a paid member area (which I paid last year). 

I think I saw a lifetime membership fee of $1000 or something. What are those unlucky bastards supposed to do now? I myself paid $20 for the one year.

I was underwhelmed at the disorganized content. The entire value of the website was the free progression map. That's my opinion. I would not pay a fee again.

It looks like forays are his new thing and that's how he's gonna drive revenues this season. And looking at the cost of them, he will.


----------



## eternalsunking

noskydaddy said:


> I saw Matherly was asking for something like $2,000-$2,500 to
> "get his website back online."
> 
> I found that to be a little surprising because he also had a paid member area (which I paid last year).
> 
> I think I saw a lifetime membership fee of $1000 or something. What are those unlucky bastards supposed to do now? I myself paid $20 for the one year.
> 
> I was underwhelmed at the disorganized content. The entire value of the website was the free progression map. That's my opinion. I would not pay a fee again.
> 
> It looks like forays are his new thing and that's how he's gonna drive revenues this season. And looking at the cost of them, he will.


How does a foray work? I get it, he holds your hand while you skip through the woods. But does the customer keep the mushrooms? Do they split them? I know he makes a lot of money by selling mushrooms.


----------



## deleted

morelsandmanners said:


> As for the sausage fest the great patrons of this forum are planning; I haven't received my RSVP...yet. I don't do sausage, so I'll bring the cheese.


YOU KNOW THAT YOU ARE ALWAYS THE GUEST OF HONOR ..lol


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> Anybody have an 8 man tent? I lost mine in the Colorado move. I'm not opposed to tent camping, after all that's actually camping. However is someone has a 30" motor home you can bring it.


I was thinking about bringing my generator for my dvd and my flat screen..you guys wont mind the noise will you ??..


----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## deleted

hmmmm, is that an Orb or just a bowling ball


----------



## eternalsunking

noskydaddy said:


>


That is a sweet picture. wish there were more than three morels though lol.


----------



## Old Elm

[/IMG] 


wade said:


> Everyone Fu>ks up...
> When you do you must shake it off, try to forgive yourself.
> Then you should move forward and Make a Real effort to not make the same
> Fu>k up again...
> I don't know..If Chris Matherly is doing it Over and Over to people










[/IMG] 


Johnny Morel said:


> Ya this site used to be full of actual morels hunters, instead it’s just full of drunks. I’m not trolling just trying to see if any of you actually go out and look for mushrooms, but I think you just talk about it.


Johnny, relax a bit


----------



## Old Elm

noskydaddy said:


>


Dang it all, here I go again with this not being able to post pictures!! That's why I get on here a month before it's happening in Wiscinie!! Jeez same O'le crap every year for me.


----------



## deleted

_I think that they represent the Father, Son, and the Holy Spirit of our new Shroom religion.. _


----------



## Old Elm

Old Elm said:


> Dang it all, here I go again with this not being able to post pictures!! That's why I get on here a month before it's happening in Wiscinie!! Jeez same O'le crap every year for me.


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


>


Go do 
Finding Morels does Feel good like this picture expresses


----------



## gbmillerman

From everything I’ve heard, Matherly is a scammer


----------



## eternalsunking

Old Elm said:


> [/url][/IMG]


I was having trouble earlier this year as well. It may be the resolution of the image you are sending. If it's a picture from your phone, you may be able to edit it and reduce the resolution so that the file isn't so large. If it's easier, you can drop the resolution on your camera before taking a picture and uploading it. 

I haven't had any trouble uploading screenshots for what it's worth. Hope that helps!


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> Anybody have an 8 man tent? I lost mine in the Colorado move. I'm not opposed to tent camping, after all that's actually camping. However is someone has a 30" motor home you can bring it.


Hay br5, im gonna bring this extra tent i have for you sir..hope its acceptable..


----------



## deleted

This one is for me and the Virgin that tom is bringing..


----------



## eternalsunking

gbmillerman said:


> From everything I’ve heard, Matherly is a scammer


I'm not here to kick a man who may be down. Maybe Wade is right, maybe a few of his business decisions went sideways. You would hope that he would try to make things right with the consumer. I'm open to hearing from anyone who has met the guy.

To be honest, I'll be watching filthy riches this summer when the new season comes out. More power to him if he's still on the show. The guy is obviously a wealth of knowledge and experience, despite any other flaws he may have.


----------



## deleted

_I was going to offer up my summer home that i have on the lake for the group but i had already made a commitment to the AHPA (Amateur Hummingbird Photographers Assn.)
*Please...somebody stop me..*_


----------



## sb

vern said:


> _I think that they represent the Father, Son, and the Holy Spirit of our new Shroom religion.. _


 . . . I thought that noskydaddy was secretly telling everyone that "he was Bringing the Happy Mushrooms" (that turn blue when fresh and bruised).

Hmnnn . . . Like the pic!


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Hay br5, im gonna bring this extra tent i have for you sir..hope its acceptable..
> View attachment 3927


Ha Ha ha ha..ooo h that is funny Vern


----------



## br5

vern said:


> Hay br5, im gonna bring this extra tent i have for you sir..hope its acceptable..
> View attachment 3927


That's find, but you can't bring your blunt in bubble cause you might pop it! lol


----------



## wade

vern said:


> This one is for me and the Virgin that tom is bringing..
> View attachment 3928


 nice


----------



## br5

noskydaddy said:


> I saw he was asking for something like $2,000-$2,500 to
> "get his website back online."
> 
> I found that to be a little surprising because he also had a paid member area (which I paid last year).
> 
> I think I saw a lifetime membership fee of $1000 or something. What are those unlucky bastards supposed to do now? I myself paid $20 for the one year.
> 
> I was underwhelmed at the disorganized content. The entire value of the website was the free progression map. That's my opinion. I would not pay a fee again.
> 
> It looks like forays are his new thing and that's how he's gonna drive revenues this season. And looking at the cost of them, he will.


I joined for one year to read the members only stuff. Not much there IMO. While his site was up I did like the findings part where everyone showed pictures of what they found. Besides hunting morels the next best thing for me is looking at pictures/videos, and talking about hunting mushrooms. Chris tried to make a living out of mushrooms, he sent out a long email earlier in the year going over hard times he's in. I'm willing to cut him some slack, but not with my funds.


----------



## rick

eternalsunking said:


> How does a foray work? I get it, he holds your hand while you skip through the woods. But does the customer keep the mushrooms? Do they split them? I know he makes a lot of money by selling mushrooms.


I participated in one of his N. Michigan forays several years ago and had a great time. 10 of us found over 1300 morels, mostly blacks in a 6 hour hunt. He prepared an incredible meal afterwards. Cream of morel soup, fried morels, fettuccine with a morel cream sauce and either chops or a steak. Learned a lot from him. But I’ve heard he has had financial problems. He did let us all take home a couple of lbs each.


----------



## deleted

wow been snowing like crazy at my place...might get 5 or 6 inches by morning.


----------



## deleted

_*Remember, the main reason for forest fires are.....Forests..







*_


----------



## wade

vern said:


> _*Remember, the main reason for forest fires are.....Forests..
> View attachment 3948
> *_


I've always thought Smokey Bear..was Cool


----------



## eternalsunking

rick said:


> I participated in one of his N. Michigan forays several years ago and had a great time. 10 of us found over 1300 morels, mostly blacks in a 6 hour hunt. He prepared an incredible meal afterwards. Cream of morel soup, fried morels, fettuccine with a morel cream sauce and either chops or a steak. Learned a lot from him. But I’ve heard he has had financial problems. He did let us all take home a couple of lbs each.


Thank you for chiming in. It's good to hear from someone who actually hunted with Matherly.


----------



## Tool fan

Went to the woods today found this ways to go here for sure


----------



## Tool fan

So im not to good with trees is why I went out is this a dead elm


----------



## Tool fan

Just went out to work on trees


----------



## Guest

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 3951
> So im not to good with trees is why I went out is this a dead elm


Hard to tell, all of the bark is gone.. Judging from the leaves on the ground around it, I'd say that's an oak tree..


----------



## Guest

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 3951
> So im not to good with trees is why I went out is this a dead elm


Dead Elms and dead oaks look really similar.. Like Tom said, Elms always split a little over halfway up.. I think the wood on Elms is whiter than the wood of oaks.. There's also a brownish red paper like layer between the bark and the wood of an elm..
These are all dead elm trees..


----------



## wade

Huge Huge Huge....I'm leaving for Nashville Right Now...
DO YALL KNOW WHAT THIS MEANS!!!
It means Myself and Robin are gonna 
Be in the Woods in Tennessee tomorrow afternoon......


----------



## tommyjosh

wade said:


> Huge Huge Huge....I'm leaving for Nashville Right Now...
> DO YALL KNOW WHAT THIS MEANS!!!
> It means Myself and Robin are gonna
> Be in the Woods in Tennessee tomorrow afternoon......


Sounds like a blast


----------



## Tool fan

Thanks for all the input


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> hmmmm, is that an Orb or just a bowling ball


The MOON! I like your new picture @vern !


----------



## noskydaddy

sb said:


> . . . I thought that noskydaddy was secretly telling everyone that "he was Bringing the Happy Mushrooms" (that turn blue when fresh and bruised).




Once I saw a giant neon colored scorpion in outer space and it was sitting perched on top of a planet. And it said to me, _"you can stay out here with us if you like."_ 

That was the last time I partook in "The Experience!" Maybe again some day but I'm good for a while! First time was one of the best experiences of my life, however.


----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> Man those are some big elms, we don't have anything close to that size left around here.


We still have a few bigger elms left around here.. The last of them are dying off now..


----------



## noskydaddy

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 3951
> So im not to good with trees is why I went out is this a dead elm


My understanding is that elm trees have big base roots that stick out at the bottom kinda like wings. And the top, as others have said, looks like a vase opening up.


----------



## noskydaddy

@finderoftheshrooms , what do you find the best app to be to view trees from SATS? 
I'm warming to this technique buddy. SMART!


----------



## Guest

noskydaddy said:


> @finderoftheshrooms , what do you find the best app to be to view trees from SATS?
> I'm warming to this technique buddy. SMART!


I like the Polaris Navigation app personally.. The resolution of the images is higher than on Google..


----------



## noskydaddy

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I like the Polaris Navigation app personally.. The resolution of the images is higher than on Google..


Thanks buddy! Appreciate it.


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Once I saw a giant neon colored scorpion in outer space and it was sitting perched on top of a planet. And it said to me, _"you can stay out here with us if you like."_
> 
> That was the last time I partook in "The Experience!" Maybe again some day but I'm good for a while! First time was one of the best experiences of my life, however.


Man i could just see you at Berkley back in the 70s dude !


----------



## sb

noskydaddy said: ↑
Once I saw a giant neon colored scorpion in outer space and it was sitting perched on top of a planet. And it said to me, _"you can stay out here with us if you like."_

That was the last time I partook in "The Experience!" Maybe again some day but I'm good for a while! First time was one of the best experiences of my life, however.
Click to expand...


vern said:


> Man i could just see you at Berkley back in the 70s dude !


Grew my own in mid-early 70's after Vietnam. Consumed them within the healing embrace of Nature. Saved a spore print on a folded paper tucked in the "How to Grow" book. Rediscovered the book and spore print 35+ years later. Wouldn't ya know . . . those spores grew mycelium at the first opportunity. Life is good . . .


----------



## deleted

sb said:


> noskydaddy said: ↑
> Once I saw a giant neon colored scorpion in outer space and it was sitting perched on top of a planet. And it said to me, _"you can stay out here with us if you like."_
> 
> That was the last time I partook in "The Experience!" Maybe again some day but I'm good for a while! First time was one of the best experiences of my life, however.
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grew my own in mid-early 70's after Vietnam. Consumed it within the healing embrace of Nature. Saved a spore print on a folded paper tucked in the "How to Grow" book. Rediscovered the book and spore print 35+ years later. Wouldn't ya know . . . those spores grew mycelium at the first opportunity. Life is good . . .


No shit...you were in Nam. I enlisted near the end in 72. was discharged days before deployment because of my back...Thanks for your service...didnt hear a lot of those after that brother..


----------



## wade

.myelf & Robin are on a greyhound bus..just Rollin south of indy..on I-65
We will arrive in Nashville Tennessee about 6:00am..
a Cool cat from small town in marqette co Michigan is so on this bus.. He didn't know about Morels.com.. now he just signed up so he will be checking in with us..a new Friend and Morel Hunter ...."Shawn906"


----------



## gbmillerman

Man you guys are pretty free wheeling with the drug talk, I went through school with a couple COs and they watch these sites from time to time. I would be careful not to reveal too much.


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> Well we'v got about 4" on the ground and still blowing like crazy and coming down.


you and me both brother. 6:30 am still coming down..


----------



## deleted

gbmillerman said:


> Man you guys are pretty free wheeling with the drug talk, I went through school with a couple COs and they watch these sites from time to time. I would be careful not to reveal too much.


_shhhhhhh...this is part of a DEA sting operation. several of us are undercover agents...
we need more concerned citizens like you, just hope that you haven't blown our cover...thanks again_


----------



## bev

finderoftheshrooms: I have never hunted the state forest. might have to give it a try. can't hurt for trying.


----------



## gbmillerman

vern said:


> _shhhhhhh...this is part of a DEA sting operation. several of us are undercover agents...
> we need more concerned citizens like you, just hope that you haven't blown our cover...thanks again_


Sure hope so! Hahahaha I haven’t read the whole thread, too many trolls and baloney. But some of you people are setting up a COs dream. A bunch of people on DNR property doing drugs and hunting shrooms. They make arrests and take all the shrooms and they are happier than pigs in slop.


----------



## deleted

bev said:


> finderoftheshrooms: I have never hunted the state forest. might have to give it a try. can't hurt for trying.


bev, will you be joining our camping trip in a few weeks ? is your name really bev dude


----------



## bev

I would like to but I will be out of the country for work. is your name really vern LOL


----------



## wade

Bus running slow all night cause of weather..now slow Rollin towards a wreak crash...was scheduled to arrive at 5:10am so...we'r bout 3 hours late..
Redbuds Blooming...1" snow melting fast
Temperature 34..
Not what I hoped for today for hunting..
But Man look at














the forcast


----------



## cajunshroomer3578

You guys are hilarious!! Too bad I’m not a old pot smoking beer bellied hippy. Sounds like you guys are on to something. 
I’m all about camping, woods, mushrooms, and good times.
Sucks I’m like 3 days away from you guys otherwise I’d be there. How about a trade anyone??Crawfish for morels ??!! Lol


----------



## wade

gbmillerman said:


> Man you guys are pretty free wheeling with the drug talk, I went through school with a couple COs and they watch these sites from time to time. I would be careful not to reveal too much.


I don't do drugs ociffer! Really.. I promise 
No Really Guys I never have gotten lost or caught up in the currant of drugs..
Tryd a little when something was going round when I was a young man..
But Never been a regular user..
Never Meth, or Crack or ..junk
Now that old Yellow rock bath tub Crank.
Out of Evansville back in the 80's.
Did some..get me to a special occasion like a Doobbie Brothers concert..
or Camping trip...I'll take a puff of some Weed.. But I don't smoke Daily..
I seldom drink Alcohol..But when I do I can put it down..my Personal Record on funneling and or shot gunning Beer is..
12 Budweiser in 11 minutes..
NOW Really sometimes I wish I would have Never touched any of it....
But it has been some fun times and
Innoent Celebration
JOHNNY LAW can Kiss My Ass..!!!
I would rather have a Whore for a Sister
Than a Brother as a Cop...
They ain't all bad.. and we need um !
But their are times they Hurt us


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

vern said:


> *DUH..*


Don't forget your sausages, He He He.


----------



## br5

vern said:


> _*Remember, the main reason for forest fires are.....Forests..
> View attachment 3948
> *_


That's classic, I'd buy a tee shirt with that on it.


----------



## jashroomer

Was out yesterday before the snow, Monrovia area of Morgan Co. Still looks like winter. I will add that i normally see robins return to our area around the 2nd or 3rd week of January. This year i didn't see the first one until Feb 25th. Red wing blackbirds were 3-4 weeks late also. Unless the forecasts changes, looks like we might start a little late.


----------



## br5

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 3951
> So im not to good with trees is why I went out is this a dead elm


Could be but once the bark is gone it's normally past prime. I tried to see if I had a picture of a prime elm, but I don't. Go to YouTube and look at morel videos by creatorwise, by far the most informative out there IMO. He has one that's just about hunting elms. Nothing like it to get you excited about upcoming season. Until we start seeing dandelions, and trees budding, etc. it's too early to find anything.


----------



## celticcurl

Wade,

Those redbuds sure are pretty!

It's still frozen up here where I am in MI and so far I've had no morel dreams.

Had a tick dream though.
I was walking a road where I usually pick a few black raspberries and saw a long branch of Japanese Barberry full of berries. So I picked and ate them and then had the tiniest red ticks I've ever seen crawling on my arms.

Your camping trip sure sounds fun!


----------



## engalwood

The EPS ensembles (51 of them) are nearly 100% on board with heavy snow Saturday. *IF* current EPS is correct could be winter storm criteria snow here Fri night into Sat. Right now the EPS says theres a 90% probability we see 3"+ of snow Sat. 60% for 6"+. #ILwx #INwx #OHwx

HORSE CHIT!


----------



## gbmillerman

jashroomer said:


> Was out yesterday before the snow, Monrovia area of Morgan Co. Still looks like winter. I will add that i normally see robins return to our area around the 2nd or 3rd week of January. This year i didn't see the first one until Feb 25th. Red wing blackbirds were 3-4 weeks late also. Unless the forecasts changes, looks like we might start a little late.


Thanks for the update, not much of that going on around hetr


----------



## jack

Don't feel bad, here's where I'm like in N. Michigan......









Not really, but there is still about 5" in the woods.


----------



## gbmillerman

engalwood said:


> The EPS ensembles (51 of them) are nearly 100% on board with heavy snow Saturday. *IF* current EPS is correct could be winter storm criteria snow here Fri night into Sat. Right now the EPS says theres a 90% probability we see 3"+ of snow Sat. 60% for 6"+. #ILwx #INwx #OHwx
> 
> HORSE CHIT!


Must be south of I-80, we are just scheduled for a little bit of rain/snow mix. We may be picking up North before you guys down south now.


----------



## deleted

gbmillerman said:


> Thanks for the update, not much of that going on around hetr


Whereabouts you at gb ?


----------



## gbmillerman

vern said:


> Whereabouts you at gb ?


LaPorte county


----------



## gbmillerman

I was out scouting last week and the wild garlic is up, ramps just poking out of the ground. I imagine we will have some mayapples popping out soon as well.


----------



## noskydaddy

_"I don't worry about nothin' no, because worries a waste of my....time!"_
Axl Rose (again)


----------



## gbmillerman

T tom said:


> I' not worried about the the 6" of snow here in East Central In. I know the season is still a month away and the snow won't run off as bad as rain would.


Snow is worse when you get it with rain and warm temps. Rivers are still high up here from the 60s and rain that we had in Feb, and melted all the snow as well


----------



## Guest

Snow, rain, sleet, it's all the same.. Moisture is moisture.. The ground is warm enough now, and has been warm enough for awhile now, for the mycelium to grow.. The longer the mycelium grows before it fruits, the more mushrooms it will produce.. There's no need for panic, it's still the middle of March.. This weather will break..


----------



## bev

amen on that moisture is moisture. I am ready to pick


----------



## eternalsunking

gbmillerman said:


> I was out scouting last week and the wild garlic is up, ramps just poking out of the ground. I imagine we will have some mayapples popping out soon as well.


When do you think will be a good time to pick ramps. I would like to get my hand on a few this year and give them a try.


----------



## gbmillerman

eternalsunking said:


> When do you think will be a good time to pick ramps. I would like to get my hand on a few this year and give them a try.


When they are about 8 inches tall, but the bigger they get, the more punch they pack


----------



## Already Gone

vern said:


> This one is for me and the Virgin that tom is bringing..
> View attachment 3928


It's wool might be Virgin. I have it on good advice that Hoosier sheep themselves don't stay virgins long. Just sayin...


----------



## eternalsunking

gbmillerman said:


> When they are about 8 inches tall, but the bigger they get, the more punch they pack


That's a good tip. I'll keep that in mind when I try cooking with them


----------



## gbmillerman

eternalsunking said:


> When do you think will be a good time to pick ramps. I would like to get my hand on a few this year and give them a try.





finderoftheshrooms said:


> Snow, rain, sleet, it's all the same.. Moisture is moisture.. The ground is warm enough now, and has been warm enough for awhile now, for the mycelium to grow.. The longer the mycelium grows before it fruits, the more mushrooms it will produce.. There's no need for panic, it's still the middle of March.. This weather will break..


That’s not how it works


----------



## Already Gone

Looks like Ulmus americana to me. The butrressed lower trunk is a great clue. As another previously posted, the barkless ones don't produce much. Too late. That bare trunk will however, direct you to other nearby elms that have died recently as Dutch Elm disease travels across root systems(as well as bark beetles, etc.). Also look at the branches. They should all sweep upward until the top. The perfect elm will have died last season. It will still have it's bark and the smallest of twigs attached. No buds/leaves. When you see a bald spot in the early canopy, proceed with interest.


----------



## Already Gone

That was for Mr. Tool Fan's tree.


----------



## Already Gone

T tom said:


> Hey hey hey now, that's my sister-in-law wer talkin bout. I confirmed it with her kids bub.


Ain't nuttin' like mutton.
I am a recovering Hoosier myself.


----------



## Guest

gbmillerman said:


> That’s not how it works


That's exactly how it works.. Water is water..
Ground temps are fine.. Just took this 10 minutes ago..


----------



## Already Gone

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That's exactly how it works.. Water is water..
> Ground temps are fine.. Just took this 10 minutes ago..
> View attachment 3961


If i wanted to take a 4" soil temp it would involve pre-drilling a hole.
Screw being anxious - i am heading south...


----------



## gbmillerman

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That's exactly how it works.. Water is water..
> Ground temps are fine.. Just took this 10 minutes ago..
> View attachment 3961


The mycelium doesn’t even produce fruiting bodies. Mycelium doesn’t tolerate freezing temps, just because it’s 40 in your yard doesn’t mean it’s freezing other places. Morel mycelium won’t grow if it’s too dry or cold. That’s why morels have Sclerotium.


----------



## Guest

gbmillerman said:


> The mycelium doesn’t even produce fruiting bodies. Mycelium doesn’t tolerate freezing temps, just because it’s 40 in your yard doesn’t mean it’s freezing other places. Morel mycelium won’t grow if it’s too dry or cold. That’s why morels have Sclerotium.


You need to do some more research.. Mushrooms dont grow from the Schlerotia.. Mycelium grows from Schlerotia, and then that mycelium will produce mushrooms.. The mycelium grown from spores will not produce mushrooms, it produces the schlerotia.. That's not my opinion, those are the facts.. I'm not going to argue with you anymore about it, so don't waste your breath..


----------



## gbmillerman

finderoftheshrooms said:


> You need to do some more research.. Mushrooms dont grow from the Schlerotia.. Mycelium grows from Schlerotia, and then that mycelium will produce mushrooms.. The mycelium grown from spores will not produce mushrooms, it produces the schlerotia.. That's not my opinion, those are the facts.. I'm not going to argue with you anymore about it, so don't waste your breath..


Sure thing


----------



## gbmillerman

finderoftheshrooms said:


> You need to do some more research.. Mushrooms dont grow from the Schlerotia.. Mycelium grows from Schlerotia, and then that mycelium will produce mushrooms.. The mycelium grown from spores will not produce mushrooms, it produces the schlerotia.. That's not my opinion, those are the facts.. I'm not going to argue with you anymore about it, so don't waste your breath..


Wasting breath is right


----------



## gbmillerman

Tom Volk agrees with me, he is a pretty smart guy


----------



## rick

Already Gone said:


> Ain't nuttin' like mutton.
> I am a recovering Hoosier myself.


The best mutton can be found on the sunny side of the river in Owensboro, KY!


----------



## Already Gone

rick said:


> The best mutton can be found on the sunny side of the river in Owensboro, KY!


I have always heard that they were prettier down yonder.


----------



## rick

T tom said:


> I gotta know, is it really true about you olboys wearn them knee high boots to keep the sheep from getn away.
> 
> Just goes to show you can put lipstick on anything.


Don't know nothin' about either one of those topics other than rumors I've heard!


----------



## Guest

gbmillerman said:


> Tom Volk agrees with me, he is a pretty smart guy


Go read about Gary Mills and his indoor cultivation of morels.. 

I'm about done with this forum fellas.. Too many trolls looking to pick fights and start arguments these days.. Good luck everyone I hope you all have a great season..


----------



## Tool fan

Thanks for the help with the tree question all info is good for me and helpful


----------



## Tool fan

Got home from work today and my yard is full of all these little purple flowers getting warmer


----------



## gbmillerman

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Go read about Gary Mills and his indoor cultivation of morels..
> 
> I'm about done with this forum fellas.. Too many trolls looking to pick fights and start arguments these days.. Good luck everyone I hope you all have a great season..





finderoftheshrooms said:


> Go read about Gary Mills and his indoor cultivation of morels..
> 
> I'm about done with this forum fellas.. Too many trolls looking to pick fights and start arguments these days.. Good luck everyone I hope you all have a great season..


Ya I know all about it, you see the part that says forcing the Sclerotia to produce ascocarps, those are the fruit bodies or mushrooms. Don’t get all bent out of shape because you learned something new.


----------



## deleted

Already Gone said:


> It's wool might be Virgin. I have it on good advice that Hoosier sheep themselves don't stay virgins long. Just sayin...


Yea your right...thats why i got all giddy when you said that you had one...


----------



## deleted

gbmillerman said:


> That’s not how it works


explain yourself gb,please..


----------



## Tool fan

Ok was looking at some of my photos from last year what you think of this tree and btw I appreciate all the help


----------



## gbmillerman

@finder this article it by Gary Mills, read it and you will see I’m right https://gourmetmushrooms.wordpress.com/2017/05/01/cultivation-of-morel-mushrooms/


----------



## gbmillerman

vern said:


> explain yourself gb,please..


I already did


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> I gotta know, is it really true about you olboys wearn them knee high boots to keep the sheep from getn away.
> 
> Just goes to show you can put lipstick on anything.


t tom can tell you that i luves me some young mutton..


----------



## gbmillerman

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 3966
> Ok was looking at some of my photos from last year what you think of this tree and btw I appreciate all the help


Elm


----------



## deleted

_They grow, i pick um...dont really care who there mamma was who produced um.._


----------



## Already Gone

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 3966
> Ok was looking at some of my photos from last year what you think of this tree and btw I appreciate all the help


Ulmus americana(again). The bark was still fairly tight on that one...


----------



## Tool fan

Already Gone said:


> Ulmus americana(again). The bark was still fairly tight on that one...


Thanks for the help


----------



## Already Gone

T tom said:


> I gotta know, is it really true about you olboys wearn them knee high boots to keep the sheep from getn away.


We wore waders for the sweet ones.


----------



## Tool fan

O boy would you look at that


----------



## gbmillerman

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 3967
> O boy would you look at that


oh ya!!!!!


----------



## br5

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 3966
> Ok was looking at some of my photos from last year what you think of this tree and btw I appreciate all the help


Oh ya that's an elm. And a nice one at that. Be sure and check it this year. The first year they die is the best, 2nd yr can be close, but by third year it rappers off fast. I'm always finding new spots and new elms every year.


----------



## br5

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 3967
> O boy would you look at that


Now we're talking


----------



## wade

jashroomer said:


> Was out yesterday before the snow, Monrovia area of Morgan Co. Still looks like winter. I will add that i normally see robins return to our area around the 2nd or 3rd week of January. This year i didn't see the first one until Feb 25th. Red wing blackbirds were 3-4 weeks late also. Unless the forecasts changes, looks like we might start a little late.


Very good jashroomer...
Hope you join us. At Paynetown


----------



## br5

Here's some things to consider:
1) Airb&b has a log cabin near Monroe that if spilt 6 ways we all pay $77. That includes cleaning and tax.
2) A good friend of mine hosts the freedom hunts for handicapped kids and he said I could pick up two of his 8 man dome tents.

I can work out of our Indy location on the Friday before, leave at noon to set up camp.

Everyone that's serious chime in. I'm good either way. Airbb place has 5 beds.


----------



## wade

celticcurl said:


> Wade,
> 
> Those redbuds sure are pretty!
> 
> It's still frozen up here where I am in MI and so far I've had no morel dreams.
> 
> Had a tick dream though.
> I was walking a road where I usually pick a few black raspberries and saw a long branch of Japanese Barberry full of berries. So I picked and ate them and then had the tiniest red ticks I've ever seen crawling on my arms.
> 
> Your camping trip sure sounds fun!


Yep..cool @Everyone looks like we are in Nashville area bout 3days early.. but red buds blooming out everywhere means there are morels up some where around here Today.. but we can' stay..We are Driving north on I-65 just north of Nashville..headed for Chicago Again


----------



## wade

engalwood said:


> The EPS ensembles (51 of them) are nearly 100% on board with heavy snow Saturday. *IF* current EPS is correct could be winter storm criteria snow here Fri night into Sat. Right now the EPS says theres a 90% probability we see 3"+ of snow Sat. 60% for 6"+. #ILwx #INwx #OHwx
> 
> HORSE CHIT!


Good lookin out..Thank you


----------



## wade

jack said:


> Don't feel bad, here's where I'm like in N. Michigan......
> View attachment 3957
> 
> 
> Not really, but there is still about 5" in the woods.


Beautiful..but no Morels up there today


----------



## wade

gbmillerman said:


> I was out scouting last week and the wild garlic is up, ramps just poking out of the ground. I imagine we will have some mayapples popping out soon as well.


Good report .. thank you


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That's exactly how it works.. Water is water..
> Ground temps are fine.. Just took this 10 minutes ago..
> View attachment 3961


Good report !!!


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Snow, rain, sleet, it's all the same.. Moisture is moisture.. The ground is warm enough now, and has been warm enough for awhile now, for the mycelium to grow.. The longer the mycelium grows before it fruits, the more mushrooms it will produce.. There's no need for panic, it's still the middle of March.. This weather will break..


That sounds real good


----------



## br5

br5 said:


> Oh ya that's an elm. And a nice one at that. Be sure and check it this year. The first year they die is the best, 2nd yr can be close, but by third year it rappers off fast. I'm always finding new spots and new elms every year.


I meant tappers, not rappers. It won't rap to you, if it does that's a sign.


----------



## wade

rick said:


> The best mutton can be found on the sunny side of the river in Owensboro, KY!


At the Moonlight BBQ


----------



## wade

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 3967
> O boy would you look at that


Thank you THANK you THANK YOU


----------



## Gudenhot

eternalsunking said:


> I'm ready to jump into my second year of hunting. Already waking up to the spongy patterns in my dreams.
> 
> Where is a good place to buy some quality morel sacks for hunting?


For the past 10 years, I've been using Sock Washing Bags for the washing machine. I get them in bright green. They have a draw string and come in bright colors so you can easily find them if you lay your bag down. Dollar General and various other type stores carry these for cheap and usually 4 or more to a pack. 

It's great to have extras when bringing newbies with you while foraging.

Good luck!!!


----------



## wade

Man I wish we could stay down here in Northern Tennessee area..but we can't.
We should Here Huge reports from the Tennessean Forum beginning Now and over the next 7 days.....
If Anyone could get Freed up.. and just drive down I-65 And Hunt the Edges down to Nashville then Hunt your way back up the Edges headed back To Indiana..you will Find um!! We may do it ourselves if we don't GO to Texas next Week


----------



## wade

Gudenhot said:


> For the past 10 years, I've been using Sock Washing Bags for the washing machine. I get them in bright green. They have a draw string and come in bright colors so you can easily find them if you lay your bag down. Dollar General and various other type stores carry these for cheap and usually 4 or more to a pack.
> 
> It's great to have extras when bringing newbies with you while foraging.
> 
> Good luck!!!


Excellent info..Thank you...
Now go wash you socks also please..


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> Here's some things to consider:
> 1) Airb&b has a log cabin near Monroe that if spilt 6 ways we all pay $77. That includes cleaning and tax.
> 2) A good friend of mine hosts the freedom hunts for handicapped kids and he said I could pick up two of his 8 man dome tents.
> 
> I can work out of our Indy location on the Friday before, leave at noon to set up camp.
> 
> Everyone that's serious chime in. I'm good either way. Airbb place has 5 beds.


i would recommend you check with the park to see if they would let something that big go up on a wilderness cam sits ?? as far as the Airbb, if thats what the guys want to do thats fine by me but dont count me as one. i would rather wake up in the morning air, put some coffee on my little burner, enjoy the morning view and just be one with nature...but then again...thats just me pal.


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> I'm in for hunting Saturday and camping. Then hunting Sunday morning.


thats my vote t tom.


----------



## br5

vern said:


> i would recommend you check with the park to see if they would let something that big go up on a wilderness cam sits ?? as far as the Airbb, if thats what the guys want to do thats fine by me but dont count me as one. i would rather wake up in the morning air, put some coffee on my little burner, enjoy the morning view and just be one with nature...but then again...thats just me pal.


Thanks Vern, I'll get with them tomorrow. He said tents will sleep 8 but it will be tight and no gear could go in. That's why I asked for two.


----------



## deleted

Gudenhot said:


> For the past 10 years, I've been using Sock Washing Bags for the washing machine. I get them in bright green. They have a draw string and come in bright colors so you can easily find them if you lay your bag down. Dollar General and various other type stores carry these for cheap and usually 4 or more to a pack.
> 
> It's great to have extras when bringing newbies with you while foraging.
> 
> Good luck!!!


one of our regular guys @nutsak sac custom makes great bags..check out his store..https://www.etsy.com/shop/Nutsak?section_id=19273798
he made me a beauty. the quality was more than i expected..


----------



## noskydaddy

*The 1st Annual Paynetown Classic*

*Is this where rituals, legends, and history is made?*


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> Thanks Vern, I'll get with them tomorrow. He said tents will sleep 8 but it will be tight and no gear could go in. That's why I asked for two.


Please dont take this the wrong way...i just last night ordered everything i need to go camping on ebay. its been forever sinse i got to do this so me personally want to stay in my own tent...thats just me. the others might like your plan, i dont know pal


----------



## wade

Here we come back


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> *The 1st Annual Paynetown Classic*
> 
> *Is this where rituals, legends, and history is made?*


_*I guess that you will never really know sense you are wimping out dawg...*_


----------



## Guest

gbmillerman said:


> @finder this article it by Gary Mills, read it and you will see I’m right https://gourmetmushrooms.wordpress.com/2017/05/01/cultivation-of-morel-mushrooms/


The soil layer and mature sclerotia are removed from the container and planted in standard horticulture trays. Morel tray cultures are prepared by adding a soil-sclerotia mix to the trays and the contents of the tray are covered with a moist layer of soil. Once prepared the cultures are lightly misted and allowed to colonize in the dark for a period of 6 days.

Cultures are induced seven days after culture preparation. Induction entails the thorough hydration of sclerotia, which stimulates the adventitious hyphae growing from the sclerotia to commence the fruiting process. 









First of all, sorry for calling you a troll earlier.. I've had a rough couple days and I shouldn't have snapped the way I did.. I was wrong for that and I apologize..

All the text above the picture is copied from the article you linked.. The mushrooms are growing from the mycelium coming off of the sclerotia, not the sclerotia it's self.. That's why the morels didn't fruit when we had two weeks of 60* weather in February.. The mycelium has to establish it's self underground before it can fruit.. Sclerotia are like a food bank for the mycelium


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Please dont take this the wrong way...i just last night ordered everything i need to go camping on ebay. its been forever sinse i got to do this so me personally want to stay in my own tent...thats just me. the others might like your plan, i dont know pal


It is gonna be a Great time..Everyone should be prepared to feel right at Home, Safe, and Full of Peace and Happiness at Paynetown....I have camped there since the 70's I know over 200 times. It is part of Our Hoosier Heratage to be Proud of.


----------



## tommyjosh

wade said:


> Man I wish we could stay down here in Northern Tennessee area..but we can't.
> We should Here Huge reports from the Tennessean Forum beginning Now and over the next 7 days.....
> If Anyone could get Freed up.. and just drive down I-65 And Hunt the Edges down to Nashville then Hunt your way back up the Edges headed back To Indiana..you will Find um!! We may do it ourselves if we don't GO to Texas next Week


If you go will u just hunt texas


----------



## br5

vern said:


> Please dont take this the wrong way...i just last night ordered everything i need to go camping on ebay. its been forever sinse i got to do this so me personally want to stay in my own tent...thats just me. the others might like your plan, i dont know pal


No problem I get it. Grew up camping and hunted elk several years in Colorado in tents. If everyone wants to tent camp I've got the tents if they'll let us set up.


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> The soil layer and mature sclerotia are removed from the container and planted in standard horticulture trays. Morel tray cultures are prepared by adding a soil-sclerotia mix to the trays and the contents of the tray are covered with a moist layer of soil. Once prepared the cultures are lightly misted and allowed to colonize in the dark for a period of 6 days.
> 
> Cultures are induced seven days after culture preparation. Induction entails the thorough hydration of sclerotia, which stimulates the adventitious hyphae growing from the sclerotia to commence the fruiting process.
> View attachment 3969
> 
> 
> First of all, sorry for calling you a troll earlier.. I've had a rough couple days and I shouldn't have snapped the way I did.. I was wrong for that and I apologize..
> 
> All the text above the picture is copied from the article you linked.. The mushrooms are growing from the mycelium coming off of the sclerotia, not the sclerotia it's self.. That's why the morels didn't fruit when we had two weeks of 60* weather in February.. The mycelium has to establish it's self underground before it can fruit.. Sclerotia are like a food bank for the mycelium


Got Damn..im glad you cleared that up dawg...i was loosing faith in my fellow man...lmao


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> *The 1st Annual Paynetown Classic*
> 
> *Is this where rituals, legends, and history is made?*


You Already Know


----------



## wade

br5 said:


> No problem I get it. Grew up camping and hunted elk several years in Colorado in tents. If everyone wants to tent camp I've got the tents if they'll let us set up.


Excellent everyone bring PLENTY equipment. And we can share if needed..
If you have room bring a piece or two of fire wood.. I'm close so I'll bring some..and also have more easily accessible


----------



## wade

Tess said:


> I hiked around Winston and Spurgeon and haven’t seen any may apples yet. Not much free up in the woods around there yet, but the ticks and mosquitoes are already out. Maybe the snow killed some of them. There was a sighting in Posey County today.
> 
> I’d still like to find a mentor for motel hunting. I do my best with research, but I’m more hands on and in the field.
> 
> Also, going to the Mansfield Mushroom Festival that’s coming up.


That sounds Good..


----------



## wade

tommyjosh said:


> If you go will u just hunt texas


If we go to Texas next Week I will probably not Hunt Texas..at all they have 4 kinds of rattle snakes and other things I ain' even need to learn about..but I will Hunt my way back through..Arkansas Missouri and southern Illinois


----------



## tommyjosh

wade said:


> If we go to Texas next Week I will probably not Hunt Texas..at all they have 4 kinds of rattle snakes and other things I ain' even need to learn about..but I will Hunt my way back through..Arkansas Missouri and southern Illinois


Arkansas will be plenty ready I don’t know about Missouri though


----------



## Guest

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 3967
> O boy would you look at that


Nice find congrats man..


----------



## eternalsunking

vern said:


> one of our regular guys @nutsak sac custom makes great bags..check out his store..https://www.etsy.com/shop/Nutsak?section_id=19273798
> he made me a beauty. the quality was more than i expected..


I ended up picking a couple bags from @nutsak and sharing them with my shrooming buddy. I am very happy with them, I just need to break them in


----------



## deleted

My dear Tess, if i lived up in your next of the woods, i would love to mentor but im down south.
Welcome to the group.


----------



## Guest

br5 said:


> Thanks Vern, I'll get with them tomorrow. He said tents will sleep 8 but it will be tight and no gear could go in. That's why I asked for two.


I'm good with sharing tents or I have my own tent.. If there's enough room I'll crash in the big tent with everyone, but I'm ok with getting my own campsite if I need to..


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> _*I guess that you will never really know sense you are wimping out dawg...*_


You got me there VERNO! 

I require a little more lead time for these things 
since I am not a retiree just yet!

But I expect full reports every 6 hours from you.


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> Dang it, misspelled morel... what a ding dong.


So lets see...in just about ten min. wed found out
that Tess needs a mentor, and needs a English tutor, no tellin what we might find out about her soon.
I dont know...should we let the lady into our club....uhhhhhh..i cant remember the password..
i vote to take a chance and i dont know if she can even take a joke around here..


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> You got me there VERNO!
> 
> I require a little more lead time for these things
> since I am not a retiree just yet!
> 
> But I expect full reports every 6 hours from you.


*Check Boss man..*


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> Do you have an idea on a date yet? Or just playing it by ear from the hunting forums and updated sightings?


Tess it was at first to be on the 14th but then, the long range forcast showed a lot of cold weather, 30s at night. we are waiting till about the first and recheck. if its not so good, the back up plan was astablished for the 21st. we will know pretty soon. im leaning towards the 21st, if for no other reason that they will be taller and easier to see...lol


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'm good with sharing tents or I have my own tent.. If there's enough room I'll crash in the big tent with everyone, but I'm ok with getting my own campsite if I need to..


I like a man who knows how to make a decision...


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> Looks like a trip to Indy is in my near future?


Me and t tom were regular old Army.


----------



## Tool fan

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Nice find congrats man..


Not mine but as just showing there has been an Illinois siting


----------



## wade

tommyjosh said:


> Arkansas will be plenty ready I don’t know about Missouri though


Yep @tommyjosh I seen ya on forum over there


----------



## tommyjosh

wade said:


> Yep @tommyjosh I seen ya on forum over tbere


We’re from mn might make a trip to southern Missouri this year though


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> The 21st is out for me. I plant by the moon and that's the date for me. I can't make it through another winter like 2017


No Shit, REALLY...well then lets pray for an upturn in the forecast. You are one of the guys i really wanted to meet....screw the rest of them...lmao.


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Tess it was at first to be on the 14th but then, the long range forcast showed a lot of cold weather, 30s at night. we are waiting till about the first and recheck. if its not so good, the back up plan was astablished for the 21st. we will know pretty soon. im leaning towards the 21st, if for no other reason that they will be taller and easier to see...lol


And Myself and Robin will hit some of our regular spots Early.
Say bout April 11th & 12th..to help the judgement call..Our Main spots are only 3 miles Crowfly from Paynetown


----------



## wade

vern said:


> No Shit, REALLY...well then lets pray for an upturn in the forecast. You are one of the guys i really wanted to me....screw the rest of them...lmao.


Wade here @T tom come on now Brother..
Those seed understand how to adjust to the next Moon Cycle..Dont miss the Hunt whenever it is


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> OH HELL NO! USAF
> My first fatty was in the cockpit of an F4 Phantom


ooooops, sorry Cappy. i think it was br5


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> No Shit, REALLY...well then lets pray for an upturn in the forecast. You are one of the guys i really wanted to me....screw the rest of them...lmao.


I just figured the average temperature for the 2 weeks leading up to the 14th.. Based on the current extended forecast, the average high temperature will be 57*, the average low temperature will be 37*, and the average daily temperature will be 48* for the two weeks leading up to and including the 14th and 15th.. I think that weekend could be potentially huge..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I just figured the average temperature for the 2 weeks leading up to the 14th.. Based on the current extended forecast, the average high temperature will be 57*, the average low temperature will be 37*, and the average daily temperature will be 48* for the two weeks leading up to and including the 14th and 15th.. I think that weekend could be potentially huge..


so if i understand you right...you think that the weather prior to the 14th is warm enough to support growth right ?


----------



## deleted

So wade will be hunting just right down the road from there so i told him to go to his best spot and see if there were anything.
i dont know exactly how that would help us sence we would have had to make a decision before then...i think.


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> so if i understand you right...you think that the weather prior to the 14th is warm enough to support growth right ?


The ground is warm enough now for the mycelium to grow.. Yes, I think they will be fruiting full force by the 14th down around Bloomington.. like Tom said, by the 21st they will be fruiting in the central part of the state..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> The ground is warm enough now for the mycelium to grow.. Yes, I think they will be fruiting full force by the 14th down around Bloomington.. like Tom said, by the 21st they will be fruiting in the central part of the state..


Cool, we will still be able to get a better feel by the 1st


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Cool, we will still be able to get a better feel by the 1st


I agree.. The closer we get the more accurate the forecast.. It's looking like after this weekend the weather is going to break.. High temps will be close to 60* every day..


----------



## wade

We are bout to find out


----------



## gbmillerman

finderoftheshrooms said:


> The ground is warm enough now for the mycelium to grow.. Yes, I think they will be fruiting full force by the 14th down around Bloomington.. like Tom said, by the 21st they will be fruiting in the central part of the state..


Guess you didn’t read the article I posted by Gary Mills?? Where did you get your Mycology degree from?


----------



## gbmillerman

Hyphae is not mycelium, mycelium is hyphae is that makes any sense. Adventitious hyphae are single strands that come out of the sclerotia. You notice how he doesn’t use the term mycelium after he planted the the sclerotia??


----------



## gbmillerman

gbmillerman said:


> Guess you didn’t read the article I posted by Gary Mills?? Where did you get your Mycology degree from?


Sorry, didn’t see your response a couple pages back. I think you are just confused on a couple terms. Not trying to be a jerk, just want to spread knowledge.


----------



## gbmillerman

Here is the important part


----------



## gbmillerman

When the sclerotia wakes up from its winter nap, it has the choice to make fruit bodies or more mycelium. The mycelium doesn’t produce more mushrooms, but rather extends its area to put it simply. It will grow towards more food. If the conditions are right the sclerotia will send out hyphae to make fruit bodies. Conidia formations also formed. The mycelium is the underground vegetative state of fungus.


----------



## gbmillerman

Sorry for the all posts, stuff is just interesting to me


----------



## gbmillerman

Here is another good article http://www.morelfarms.com/discovery.html


----------



## gbmillerman

T tom said:


> @gbmillerman
> I know your trying to spread a little knowledge, but you're coming off as condescending. Finder is probably the only one on here that has a clue of what your talking about. To the rest of us it sounds like a dick measuring contest, and we all know Vern has the biggest.


Sorry about that, but I was a little on the defense at being called a troll. I saw he apologized and I did too. I think I found where we went wrong and am trying to correct it. Again, sorry Finder, and everyone else, I’m very passionate about everything fungi. I hope we can have more scientific conversations, it’s very interesting to me


----------



## gbmillerman

Here is a cool little study with language that isn’t too complicated, probably could help you guys narrow down a day for your camping. Edit: it won’t let me link the direct study, in the search type is it time and the study will come uptrip.https://www.namyco.org/


----------



## jashroomer

wade said:


> Very good jashroomer...
> Hope you join us. At Paynetown


Going to try and join you all. Usually camp at Paynetown a couple of times a year in the summer, get on the lake and fish some, but haven't been there early enough to do any mushroom hunting.


----------



## jashroomer

vern said:


> Tess it was at first to be on the 14th but then, the long range forcast showed a lot of cold weather, 30s at night. we are waiting till about the first and recheck. if its not so good, the back up plan was astablished for the 21st. we will know pretty soon. im leaning towards the 21st, if for no other reason that they will be taller and easier to see...lol


The Little 500 is the 20th-21st, and that weekend always seems to be a great time for mushrooms in Monroe and Morgan co. areas.


----------



## deleted

*Please...just let it rest..you both mean well, just agree to disagree and move on...its a bummer dudes.*


----------



## Already Gone

They still run the Little 500? Damn...
I was there in the mid-70's and witnessed some hellish bicycle pile ups.

The rule on coolers was: You can bring it in as long as one person can carry it. We saw a very large frat member with a full-sized refrigerator strapped to his back. His buddies carried a bunch of extension cord and the beer. They were admitted. It was one of those weekends. I would bet the dorm room that five of us crashed in still smells like one big Stroh's fart.


----------



## deleted

jashroomer said:


> The Little 500 is the 20th-21st, and that weekend always seems to be a great time for mushrooms in Monroe and Morgan co. areas.


_Point well taken there jashroomer...we are all going stir crazy around here but we dont want to put the cart ahead of the horse...i want the season to get started yesterday but its not going to happen no matter how much i want it to. that being said, i dont think anyone wants to go having to be dressed for winter or hunting hard to find shroomes the size of your little finger either.
we want to have a fun relaxing weekend with new friends. 
after studying last night and this morning i have found that there have been lots of Morel events in the area but never before the third weekend of the month. there's no reason to think that we know any more about it then others before us.
many of us are going to be making a pretty good trek to be a part of this get together and my hopes are to turn this into something bigger for future years as well.
That being said...i hereby proclaim the 21st day of April 2018 as the First Annual Morels.com Indiana Family and friends great getaway. The *IFFGG......*_Thats the best that i could come up with on short notice...gimme a break here..lmao
By the first of April i would like to have a headcount of who will be able to go so that i can try and reserve the right number of campsites that are next to each other. let there be food and drink and sheep...


----------



## deleted

Somebody had to make a decision here so there ya go...i just hope that im not f***ing it all up..


----------



## Stelthshroomer

jack said:


> Don't feel bad, here's where I'm like in N. Michigan......
> View attachment 3957
> 
> 
> Not really, but there is still about 5" in the woods.


Hi Jack, I have been invited up to Gaylord for a golf outing May 23rd any thoughts as to what stage the season may be in at that time? I think it could be good. Havent hunted Michigan but have many friends that do real well up there.


----------



## noskydaddy

What is this an episode of THE GOLDEN GIRLS? 

I was hoping @vern would have stepped in and 
knocked your two heads together already.

You both apologized, let's move on folks.

We're all getting a little "surly" because we care and we want to hunt.
That's a good thing. 

Let's try to stay centered 
and remain the best damn morel board on the internet!

"Look to the SHROOM"
as @wade would say!


----------



## br5

gbmillerman said:


> Sorry about that, but I was a little on the defense at being called a troll. I saw he apologized and I did too. I think I found where we went wrong and am trying to correct it. Again, sorry Finder, and everyone else, I’m very passionate about everything fungi. I hope we can have more scientific conversations, it’s very interesting to me


Gb
Just come to our hunt a apply your knowledge in the woods. I guarantee you we'll be all ears if you come back with 10lbs. in first half day. Shit, we'll probably have you do a fire side chat while we sip bourbon. I do tend to enjoy the science behind what's happening, but I'm more interested in how it applies to me finding more mushrooms.


----------



## br5

Stelthshroomer said:


> Hi Jack, I have been invited up to Gaylord for a golf outing May 23rd any thoughts as to what stage the season may be in at that time? I think it could be good. Havent hunted Michigan but have many friends that do real well up there.


Watch the boards, at times that's perfect. Mid May is generally good in Michigan. I hunted that area a few years back and there's plenty of public ground. We only scored on a few blacks though.


----------



## br5

vern said:


> _Point well taken there jashroomer...we are all going stir crazy around here but we dont want to put the cart ahead of the horse...i want the season to get started yesterday but its not going to happen no matter how much i want it to. that being said, i dont think anyone wants to go having to be dressed for winter or hunting hard to find shroomes the size of your little finger either.
> we want to have a fun relaxing weekend with new friends.
> after studying last night and this morning i have found that there have been lots of Morel events in the area but never before the third weekend of the month. there's no reason to think that we know any more about it then others before us.
> many of us are going to be making a pretty good trek to be a part of this get together and my hopes are to turn this into something bigger for future years as well.
> That being said...i hereby proclaim the 21st day of April 2018 as the First Annual Morels.com Indiana Family and friends great getaway. The *IFFGG......*_Thats the best that i could come up with on short notice...gimme a break here..lmao
> By the first of April i would like to have a headcount of who will be able to go so that i can try and reserve the right number of campsites that are next to each other. let there be food and drink and sheep...


Agreed Vern. I have both weekends open for the hunt regardless. I was making some calls this morning on camping reg's and couldn't remember which campground we're wanting to go to. Can you tell me again?
thanks


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> Agreed Vern. I have both weekends open for the hunt regardless. I was making some calls this morning on camping reg's and couldn't remember which campground we're wanting to go to. Can you tell me again?
> thanks


Yea buddy, its called Paynetown campgrounds on Lake Monroe. beautiful place wilderness camping area allows up to two tents and two vehicles per spot. has grill and ring fire-pit and pick nick tables,
showers and sheltered picnic areas ect...


----------



## jack

Stelthshroomer, Br5 is correct. It should be prime time for the Gaylord area.


----------



## gbmillerman

br5 said:


> Gb
> Just come to our hunt a apply your knowledge in the woods. I guarantee you we'll be all ears if you come back with 10lbs. in first half day. Shit, we'll probably have you do a fire side chat while we sip bourbon. I do tend to enjoy the science behind what's happening, but I'm more interested in how it applies to me finding more mushrooms.


I will most likely be hunting black morels in the northern 1/3 of the state. 2 hour is usually my max drive for shrooming. Finding ten pounds in one day is no problem, some people do it the first time out. Finding good poundage year after year is a different story, and it doesnt mattter how many books you read or what you know, it comes down to hard work and love for shroom hunting. Read my last post, it has a link to pretty interesting study of predicting when morels will be up.


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> _Point well taken there jashroomer...we are all going stir crazy around here but we dont want to put the cart ahead of the horse...i want the season to get started yesterday but its not going to happen no matter how much i want it to. that being said, i dont think anyone wants to go having to be dressed for winter or hunting hard to find shroomes the size of your little finger either.
> we want to have a fun relaxing weekend with new friends.
> after studying last night and this morning i have found that there have been lots of Morel events in the area but never before the third weekend of the month. there's no reason to think that we know any more about it then others before us.
> many of us are going to be making a pretty good trek to be a part of this get together and my hopes are to turn this into something bigger for future years as well.
> That being said...i hereby proclaim the 21st day of April 2018 as the First Annual Morels.com Indiana Family and friends great getaway. The *IFFGG......*_Thats the best that i could come up with on short notice...gimme a break here..lmao
> By the first of April i would like to have a headcount of who will be able to go so that i can try and reserve the right number of campsites that are next to each other. let there be food and drink and sheep...


I'm out for the 21st.. I will be hunting my spots in the central part of the state that weekend.. Here are some post from last year's page..


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> What is this an episode of THE GOLDEN GIRLS?
> 
> I was hoping @vern would have stepped in and
> knocked your two heads together already.
> 
> You both apologized, let's move on folks.
> 
> We're all getting a little "surly" because we care and we want to hunt.
> That's a good thing.
> 
> Let's try to stay centered
> and remain the best damn morel board on the internet!
> 
> "Look to the SHROOM"
> as @wade would say!


Maybe in part cause I'm so excited..
And Our monitoring of the weather patterns as our season approaches.
Wait scratch that, it's Bigger than that
Should instead be said HARKEN MEN.
""OUR SEASON APROCHETH""!!!!
And Men I have gathered all my thoughts feelings senses and weather information
And I have know Fu%king idea forsure of what amount we will find...
But I'm BELIEVEING this is gonna be Our Biggest Find that Any of us HAVE SEEN.
I FEEL IT, I FEEL IT, I'M GONNA JUST BELIEVE IT !!!!
I'M READY to Run, Jump, Crawl.
And Find um ...Snatch um..Eat um Raw..
Maybe a lil salt... Cook Some, Camp wake up Early,..Hunt all day..get in late after Dark.. try to sleep...can't sleep Flashlight Hunt...no Time to get taken a shower..strip down NAKED and Spray down with off.. put my clothes back on and just go and go and Go Again.
This Weather and timing looks to be leading US All into ......
"" THE HUNDRED YEAR HUNT""
So Quit Thinkin and Focus everyone on GETTING YOUR GEAR READY NOW !!!


----------



## noskydaddy

jack said:


> Stelthshroomer, Br5 is correct. It should be prime time for the Gaylord area.



May in Michigan is ONE beautiful month!


----------



## cwlake

Stelthshroomer said:


> Hi Jack, I have been invited up to Gaylord for a golf outing May 23rd any thoughts as to what stage the season may be in at that time? I think it could be good. Havent hunted Michigan but have many friends that do real well up there.


I hunt a lot in s. Mi. and the best is usually Mothers day. So the 23rd should be awesome up there.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

jack said:


> Stelthshroomer, Br5 is correct. It should be prime time for the Gaylord area.


Thanks! I used to go to Mich alot to ski, snowmobile, golf, Now I will add shroomin to the list. Folks I am going with have 80 acres up there and dont hunt. Now I am sure some local has his nose in those woods if I run into anyone I will have to let them know this is my spot now.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

noskydaddy said:


> May in Michigan is ONE beautiful month!


Ya but Ive known it to be pretty cold there in May especialy that far north. No wories though I am still going!


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'm out for the 21st.. I will be hunting my spots in the central part of the state that weekend.. Here are some post from last year's page..
> View attachment 3981
> 
> View attachment 3982
> 
> View attachment 3983


To bad you cant make it pal, was really hoping we could meet up. good luck anyways. hope you reconsider..


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> To bad you cant make it pal, was really hoping we could meet up. good luck anyways. hope you reconsider..


I'll watch the weather, it's still too early to know for sure, but my data is telling me I need to be in the woods around here on the 21st..


----------



## wade

Stelthshroomer said:


> Thanks! I used to go to Mich alot to ski, snowmobile, golf, Now I will add shroomin to the list. Folks I am going with have 80 acres up there and dont hunt. Now I am sure some local has his nose in those woods if I run into anyone I will have to let them know this is my spot now.


Hi @Stelthshroomer And Everyone ..
Wade here...Circumstances Varie..
But As Much as we Can, When we run into other Folks out there on the Trail..
"Always Share the Love of the Hunt"
Hopefully you will by setting this Example, Make a New and Real Friend
And perhaps they will have a spot or two they feel comfortable Sharing...
"Its Better being Friends"


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'll watch the weather, it's still too early to know for sure, but my data is telling me I need to be in the woods around here on the 21st..


Yall..Dudes ..Ladies....We can't find'm and Get'm All....and You Already Know this..
Soooo...Everyone come on .. We have this awesome chance to join together..
Even if you think you might miss out on a Few in your Regular spots...they won't get'm all there either..
Besides Sharing some days Hunting Camping Finding Together is What We don't Want to Miss Out on...
OUR Regular spots will still be there!!!
When We Get Back to them...
But Year After Year some of us may not be around still...
I have Awsome spots and I know someone else will / Is Likely to get in there Before me..but Maybe not..and it's
Always like that..
Either Way..I still love to Hunt my Regular and New Spots Be it I'm finding or not...
Myself I will Be there whenever where ever..The Date Falls for this Hunt..
We will find Morels for the rest of Our lives.. Think about it Yall...
Hunting together is Gonna be So Cool


----------



## Stelthshroomer

wade said:


> Hi @Stelthshroomer And Everyone ..
> Wade here...Circumstances Varie..
> But As Much as we Can, When we run into other Folks out there on the Trail..
> "Always Share the Love of the Hunt"
> Hopefully you will by setting this Example, Make a New and Real Friend
> And perhaps they will have a spot or two they feel comfortable Sharing...
> "Its Better being Friends"


Hi Wade, you dont know me yet, but you will. When we meet and I am looking forword to that, you'll see I am one of the nicest people you will meet. I agree with every word you just said. I have always been that way but and there is always a but when someone steels, lies, trespassses, or cheets me, I tend to get a little shitty. I never start out that way but to many times and especialy the last few years I have been running into some f--ing morons. It seems people are becoming less caring and much less civil. I dont let it get me down though Ive learned to just smile and wave. "Life is to short" As I somtimes say Piece out. J


----------



## eternalsunking

wade said:


> Yall..Dudes ..Ladies....We can't find'm and Get'm All....and You Already Know this..
> Soooo...Everyone come on .. We have this awesome chance to join together..
> Even if you think you might miss out on a Few in your Regular spots...they won't get'n all there either..
> Besides Sharing some days Hunting Camping Finding Together is What We don't Want to Miss Out on...
> OUR Regular spots will still be there!!!
> When We Get Back to them...
> But Year After Year some of us may not be around still...
> I have Awsome spots and I know someone else will / Is Likely to get in there Before me..but Maybe not..and it'
> Always like that..
> Either Way..I still love to Hunt my Regular and New Spots Be it I'm finding or not...
> Myself I will Be there whenever where ever..The Date Falls for this Hunt..
> We will find Morels for the rest of Our lives.. Think about it Yall...
> Hunting together is Gonna be So Cool


@wade have you ever thought about being a motivational speaker? I think we might be able to find a topic for you to talk about!


----------



## wade

Stelthshroomer said:


> Hi Wade, you dont know me yet, but you will. When we meet and I am looking forword to that, you'll see I am one of the nicest people you will meet. I agree with every word you just said. I have always been that way but and there is always a but when someone steels, lies, trespassses, or cheets me, I tend to get a little shitty. I never start out that way but to many times and especialy the last few years I have been running into some f--ing morons. It seems people are becoming less caring and much less civil. I dont let it get me down though Ive learned to just smile and wave. "Life is to short" As I somtimes say Piece out. J


Right on My Brother


----------



## wade

eternalsunking said:


> @wade have you ever thought about being a motivational speaker? I think we might be able to find a topic for you to talk about!


O oo that funny yah eternalsunking make wade smile.
We are Rollin north to Chicago right NOW


----------



## deleted

Me and t tom well after midnight at the camp...


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Me and t tom well after midnight at the camp...
> View attachment 3988


Opooo Shit


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> I call the fat one lol and wer talkin well after midnight


O oo Hail No....


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> Yall..Dudes ..Ladies....We can't find'm and Get'm All....and You Already Know this..
> Soooo...Everyone come on .. We have this awesome chance to join together..
> Even if you think you might miss out on a Few in your Regular spots...they won't get'm all there either..
> Besides Sharing some days Hunting Camping Finding Together is What We don't Want to Miss Out on...
> OUR Regular spots will still be there!!!
> When We Get Back to them...
> But Year After Year some of us may not be around still...
> I have Awsome spots and I know someone else will / Is Likely to get in there Before me..but Maybe not..and it's
> Always like that..
> Either Way..I still love to Hunt my Regular and New Spots Be it I'm finding or not...
> Myself I will Be there whenever where ever..The Date Falls for this Hunt..
> We will find Morels for the rest of Our lives.. Think about it Yall...
> Hunting together is Gonna be So Cool


I would love to be there, but I just don't think that weekend will work for me.. I start my vacation the 23rd.. I'll definitely have to work on the 21st.. I'm gonna hit either Brown County State Park or Morgan/Monroe State Forest on the 15th for sure.. I've got to shake this cabin fever as soon as possible.. @wade If you're not going to be out of town that day, I'd love to come down and help you scout for the camping trip..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I would love to be there, but I just don't think that weekend will work for me.. I start my vacation the 23rd.. I'll definitely have to work on the 21st.. I'm gonna hit either Brown County State Park or Morgan/Monroe State Forest on the 15th for sure.. I've got to shake this cabin fever as soon as possible.. @wade If you're not going to be out of town that day, I'd love to come down and help you scout for the camping trip..


Go into work on that Friday lookin like death with the flu wearing a mask...Saturday wont be a problem dawg..lmao


----------



## deleted

Can someone tell me why some people show as "(deleted member)" and robots in relation to this forum..


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I would love to be there, but I just don't think that weekend will work for me.. I start my vacation the 23rd.. I'll definitely have to work on the 21st.. I'm gonna hit either Brown County State Park or Morgan/Monroe State Forest on the 15th for sure.. I've got to shake this cabin fever as soon as possible.. @wade If you're not going to be out of town that day, I'd love to come down and help you scout for the camping trip..


Yep..We can do that


----------



## jean marie

vern said:


> Can someone tell me why some people show as "(deleted member)" and robots in relation to this forum..


I have been wondering the same thing!!!!


----------



## bev

they might be trolls looking to find out where we are hunting so they can be there just before.


----------



## bev

I have always said for the last 30 years weather it is hunting, fishing, or shrooming. If I can't get them I want someone I know (even if you are from this site or other sites that I am on I consider you all friends) to find them. Wade is right it is about friendship and your spots will always be there. I wish I was not working that weekend or I would be considering on going down to meet some of you.


----------



## bev

Heck if could go I would bring my 5th wheel down. it can sleep 8 easy.


----------



## Hitman1975

tommyjosh said:


> I am from Minnesota thinking of going to southern Illinois/ Indiana do you think the season will start by April 1 - april 7 we don’t need big yellows all we need are little greys so my question is do you think it will be worth it to go that week


Go to Illinois
Indiana is gonna be bad this year


----------



## Already Gone

Hitman1975 said:


> Go to Illinois
> Indiana is gonna be bad this year


Go to Missouri - Illinois is going to be bad this year.


----------



## Already Gone

Seriously though, Mr. Hitman, the Shawnee should be up and running for grays by then if history is any indication.


----------



## br5

vern said:


> Yea buddy, its called Paynetown campgrounds on Lake Monroe. beautiful place wilderness camping area allows up to two tents and two vehicles per spot. has grill and ring fire-pit and pick nick tables,
> showers and sheltered picnic areas ect...


Thanks Vern,
Talked to Paynetown and tents I can get will be fine. I'm bringing both just in case we need second one to store mushrooms in.


----------



## Guest

bev said:


> they might be trolls looking to find out where we are hunting so they can be there just before.


This site is infested with trolls.. The people showing as deleted members aren't the trolls.. Vern shows up as deleted a member when he likes a post. That's just a glitch with the website.. The trolls are the multiple accounts posting from the same IP address.. It's not my place to call them out though, so I'll just ignore them..


----------



## sb

maybe they use multiple accounts/personas because they're schitzophrenics

. . .Hey . . . this could be a new diagnostic tool, ha


----------



## Already Gone

Schizophrenics do not deserve that shot.

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/...entity-disorder-multiple-personality-disorder


----------



## br5

finderoftheshrooms said:


> This site is infested with trolls.. The people showing as deleted members aren't the trolls.. Vern shows up as deleted a member when he likes a post. That's just a glitch with the website.. The trolls are the multiple accounts posting from the same IP address.. It's not my place to call them out though, so I'll just ignore them..


Finder,
Kind of new to the vernacular here. I'm discerning a troll isn't legitimately adding to conversation but has ulterior motives. Is that correct definition. How many do you think there are?


----------



## br5

Based on what we're saying about trolls and such. How do you IM on this board?
I think once we get core group and start talking about exact timing etc. we go to email.
Thoughts?


----------



## sb

Already Gone said:


> Schizophrenics do not deserve that shot.
> 
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/...entity-disorder-multiple-personality-disorder


I appreciate you post. What was not expressed in my comment is that I completely believe and extend compassion as my best response. This you would not recognize in my words.

The ha at the end of my comment wasn't a cheap shot, it was my surprise that the idea seemed worth consideration as in sometimes 2 + 2 = 4.

Perhaps the professionals have already studied internet usage characteristics & correlations. Do you know? 

This is better as a pm item that taking up space here.


----------



## tommyjosh

Already Gone said:


> Go to Missouri - Illinois is going to be bad this year.


Went there last year early and it was terrible


----------



## bev

I have never been there


----------



## Already Gone

sb said:


> I appreciate you post and what was not expressed in my comment is that I completely believe and extend compassion as my best response. This you would not recognize in my words.
> 
> That said, the ha at the end of my comment wasn't a cheap shot, it was my surprise that the idea seemed worth consideration as in sometimes 2 + 2 = 4.


Hell, you're reading way more into your post than i did.
My only point was that they should not be compared to the lowly troll. 
The link was for educational purposes, is all.
Over the years i have had the pleasure to know and deal with schizophrenics and have found all to be highly intelligent and singular in personality. Connected to reality? Not so much...

Fret not - it is almost time!


----------



## noskydaddy

bev said:


> they might be trolls looking to find out where we are hunting so they can be there just before.


They are not trolls @bev . They are legacy members and it's a function of when the system changed over several years back. I'm not sure how to fix it however. @jack might have advice for that.


----------



## Guest

br5 said:


> Finder,
> Kind of new to the vernacular here. I'm discerning a troll isn't legitimately adding to conversation but has ulterior motives. Is that correct definition. How many do you think there are?


That's exactly what a troll is.. I'm not sure how many we have.. It's hard to say because everyone has multiple IP addresses these days.. Just don't share any personal information about yourself on here.. If someone offers to let you hunt their 600 acre private honey hole, you better make sure they really own it before you show up there.. Some people just like to start shit.. You can tell a lot about an account by just clicking on it.. If an account is several years old and has only made a few post, 95% of the time something is up with that account.. People will make multiple accounts and then communicate back and forth with their other accounts, to try and make them self look credible.. I would definitely recommend communicating any sensitive material via email.. If you click on a user's profile, you can leave a message right on their wall.. That's how I distribute my email address..


----------



## Tool fan

Already Gone said:


> Go to Missouri - Illinois is going to be bad this year.


Don’t say that would like to find more this year than my first two


----------



## deleted

bev said:


> Heck if could go I would bring my 5th wheel down. it can sleep 8 easy.


Bev Bev Bev ...what are you thinking...are you nutz...its prime time...you must have a sick day, a vacation day, a screw it day...or something...time to MAN up...


----------



## Already Gone

Tess said:


> That’s also two completely different mental illnesses you guys are talking about. My friend has schizophrenia and refuses to get help. Hell, he messed his finger up and let it fester to the point it was black before he went to the doctor. He’s bat shit crazy. Love him, but wish he’d quite being in denial.


Different illnesses, indeed. That was my point.
Bat shit crazy is clinical terminology that fits many here. As for your friend, has he been diagnosed and hates the way the meds make him feel?


Tool fan said:


> Don’t say that would like to find more this year than my first two


That was no more than a tongue-in-cheek diversionary tactic, my friend. The cat in Indiana bounced him to Illinois. I bounced him to Missouri. All in fun.
.


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> This site is infested with trolls.. The people showing as deleted members aren't the trolls.. Vern shows up as deleted a member when he likes a post. That's just a glitch with the website.. The trolls are the multiple accounts posting from the same IP address.. It's not my place to call them out though, so I'll just ignore them..


No shit...i show up as a deleted member...i had no idea! ive been here since about 2013..lol.


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> Based on what we're saying about trolls and such. How do you IM on this board?
> I think once we get core group and start talking about exact timing etc. we go to email.
> Thoughts?


No my man..this is a public forum...trolls are merely annoying trouble makers like the man behind the curtain. we just pay no attention. they arent here to learn anything...just being annoying pal.


----------



## eternalsunking

vern said:


> No shit...i show up as a deleted member...i had no idea! ive been here since about 2013..lol.


Vern, this is proof that you're really not that important. We only keep you around cuz we like you!!


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> That’s also two completely different mental illnesses you guys are talking about. My friend has schizophrenia and refuses to get help. Hell, he messed his finger up and let it fester to the point it was black before he went to the doctor. He’s bat shit crazy. Love him, but wish he’d quite being in denial.


wow...Tess has a face and she drinks and smokes...my kind of gal....
anybody that has been around this board for very long knows that using a word like schizophrenic means no more than a word like moron,or idiot. its not to be taken literally guys ! we have called each much worse than that over the years. two posts later and its forgotten about.
True that in certain cases a different word might have been chosen, i know all of the regulars here very well and none of us mean to be cruel...just stupid time to time....stupid is as stupid does...


----------



## deleted

eternalsunking said:


> Vern, this is proof that you're really not that important. We only keep you around cuz we like you!!


its nice to be loved..


----------



## FREE Morel Removal Svc.

Can you hunt morels in conservation areas in Indiana?


----------



## deleted

_*Man...i take a nap and this place goes bonkers...lmfao*_


----------



## jslwalls

FREE Morel Removal Svc. said:


> Can you hunt morels in conservation areas in Indiana?


I believe conservation areas and nature preserves are off limits to mushroom hunting in Indiana. The only exception to this rule is if the area is part of a state park or recreational area that charges a entrance fee.


----------



## bev

noskydaddy said:


> They are not trolls @bev . They are legacy members and it's a function of when the system changed over several years back. I'm not sure how to fix it however. @jack might have advice for that.


ok I just said might you never know


----------



## bev

vern said:


> Bev Bev Bev ...what are you thinking...are you nutz...its prime time...you must have a sick day, a vacation day, a screw it day...or something...time to MAN up...


I will 3000 miles away at that time


----------



## gbmillerman

Just saw the first dandelion up in the yard in Northwest Indiana.


----------



## deleted

bev said:


> I will 3000 miles away at that time


That's a poor excuse as i have ever heard...what could possibly be more important ...


----------



## FREE Morel Removal Svc.

jslwalls said:


> I believe conservation areas and nature preserves are off limits to mushroom hunting in Indiana. The only exception to this rule is if the area is part of a state park or recreational area that charges a entrance fee.


So the State Parks are ok if they charge admission? In MO it's closer to the other way around, although it varies. I think here all State Parks consider them to be "artifacts".


----------



## br5

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That's exactly what a troll is.. I'm not sure how many we have.. It's hard to say because everyone has multiple IP addresses these days.. Just don't share any personal information about yourself on here.. If someone offers to let you hunt their 600 acre private honey hole, you better make sure they really own it before you show up there.. Some people just like to start shit.. You can tell a lot about an account by just clicking on it.. If an account is several years old and has only made a few post, 95% of the time something is up with that account.. People will make multiple accounts and then communicate back and forth with their other accounts, to try and make them self look credible.. I would definitely recommend communicating any sensitive material via email.. If you click on a user's profile, you can leave a message right on their wall.. That's how I distribute my email address..


Thanks


----------



## br5

Already Gone said:


> Different illnesses, indeed. That was my point.
> Bat shit crazy is clinical terminology that fits many here. As for your friend, has he been diagnosed and hates the way the meds make him feel?
> That was no more than a tongue-in-cheek diversionary tactic, my friend. The cat in Indiana bounced him to Illinois. I bounced him to Missouri. All in fun.
> .


By the time we're done with him he'll be hunting the AZ desert. lol


----------



## br5

FREE Morel Removal Svc. said:


> Can you hunt morels in conservation areas in Indiana?


That's what they make camo for.


----------



## steve k

Thought I would reply to some earlier posts. I grew up in Elkhart and have lived in WI for over 30 years now. Re: black morels - In WI I have tended to find some (not big numbers) in northern WI and very few in central and southern WI. I routinely head south to try to get a little earlier start (IN, ILL, southern MI). I have never found large numbers of any type of morels on those trips but sometimes got some. I have found a few blacks at times in northern and central IN and once in central ILL. I have a friend who still lives in Elkhart and years ago he, at times, got large numbers of blacks in the northern part of the lower peninsula of MI. Re: state parks in ILL - I have been in contact with state park staff in recent years and have been informed that going off trail in the state parks there now will result in a hefty fine (last spring was the last time I checked with them). I have been reading the IN posts lately to try to get a feel for when I should head south this spring. I hunt wild mushrooms from spring through fall and have even found some velvet foot mushrooms after a thaw outside of that time frame on a few occasions. I am looking forward to getting started.


----------



## eternalsunking

jslwalls said:


> I believe conservation areas and nature preserves are off limits to mushroom hunting in Indiana. The only exception to this rule is if the area is part of a state park or recreational area that charges a entrance fee.


True, look for words like Nature Preserve or Conservation and Stay away. But I do believe Wildlife Area's are fair game. I think someone posted on this way back.


----------



## Guest

FREE Morel Removal Svc. said:


> So the State Parks are ok if they charge admission? In MO it's closer to the other way around, although it varies. I think here all State Parks consider them to be "artifacts".


You can mushroom hunt on any public land in Indiana except for nature preserves or nature conservation areas.. Some city parks dont allow foraging, but they make their own rules.. All state parks, state forest, and fwa's, are fair game.. You can go off trail as far as you like and you can pick as many shrooms as you would like..


----------



## jslwalls

finderoftheshrooms said:


> You can mushroom hunt on any public land in Indiana except for nature preserves or nature conservation areas.. Some city parks dont allow foraging, but they make their own rules.. All state parks, state forest, and fwa's, are fair game.. You can go off trail as far as you like and you can pick as many shrooms as you would like..


All true for the exception of if the nature preserve or conservation area is within state owned lands that you have to pay to enter. Then foraging is also allowed on that area also. There is several areas within a hour drive that I take advantage of this mostly unknown loop hole. I suggest you research areas close to you for unknown areas like this. Just a helpful hint.


----------



## gbmillerman

These are up to date as far as I know http://hoosiermushrooms.org/index.php?/mushroom-hunting/regulations/


----------



## Guest

jslwalls said:


> All true for the exception of if the nature preserve or conservation area is within state owned lands that you have to pay to enter. Then foraging is also allowed on that area also. There is several areas within a hour drive that I take advantage of this mostly unknown loop hole. I suggest you research areas close to you for unknown areas like this. Just a helpful hint.


I had no idea of that loop hole.. That's good to know actually..


----------



## gbmillerman

Tess said:


> State parks won’t allow you to remove anything, along with nature preserves. But conservations will. Some you have to go to the office and get a permit. Like Sugar Ridge by Winslow In.


State parks allow off trail mushroom hunting, and if the NP is in the state park, you can hunt that too.


----------



## NeedsNoAir

vern said:


> I think most of you know what drugs me and Smoky the bear are addicted too..hummmm
> 
> View attachment 3581


Best thing to take with Ya when shroom huntin


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> State parks won’t allow you to remove anything, along with nature preserves. But conservations will. Some you have to go to the office and get a permit. Like Sugar Ridge by Winslow In.


Now im confused...i hunt in Charlestown State park Tess. shroom hunting has always been allowed there. they even put up a sign on where to park at so i dont understand the State Park comment. what am i missing please ??


----------



## Guest

Tess said:


> State parks won’t allow you to remove anything, along with nature preserves. But conservations will. Some you have to go to the office and get a permit. Like Sugar Ridge by Winslow In.


State parks in Indiana definitely allow you to remove wild edibles..


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Now im confused...i hunt in Charlestown State park Tess. shroom hunting has always been allowed there. they even put up a sign on where to park at so i dont understand the State Park comment. what am i missing please ??


Do you mean besides your hair? State parks are fair game.. You can legally harvest mushrooms at any state park in Indiana..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Do you mean besides your hair? State parks are fair game.. You can legally harvest mushrooms at any state park in Indiana..


another smart-ass born every minute....jzzzzz


----------



## wade

Tess said:


> I gotcha. Lol stupid is as stupid does


Mental Diagnosis...and Experimental Prescriptions... the..
"Created Career Field of the 20th Century"
Our Chemisry changes every day as we Grow up and Older..
They DECIDE to Balance a person???
That's Fu%ked up


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> another smart-ass born every minute....jzzzzz


No worries buddy.. I have you covered.. Now let's set up that farmers only profile you've been wanting.. You might get lucky and find you a woman who has a sheep..


----------



## deleted

I had one of those back in my uni-bomber days..now i just wear it when im outatown hangin out at the zoo...lol

Most of those farmers have too much hair on there backs for my taste..


----------



## Already Gone

steve k said:


> Re: state parks in ILL - I have been in contact with state park staff in recent years and have been informed that going off trail in the state parks there now will result in a hefty fine (last spring was the last time I checked with them).


I must beg to differ. There is no such law. In state parks with turkey hunting, you need to stay out of the woods until 1 pm in most cases(contact the individual park office). Other than that, no issue that i am aware of. Contact the park you are visiting in advance. They are actually pretty helpful.


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> I had one of those back in my uni-bomber days..now i just wear it when im outatown hangin out at the zoo...lol
> 
> Most of those farmers have too much hair on there backs for my taste..


All this from a guy that goes to his family reunion to meet girls..


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> You can always hit the karaoke bar


Believe it or not, its one of my favorite things to do. im somewhat of a local Celeb..


----------



## deleted

Bad news and good news...
I still have standing water from the six inches of snow two days ago..its gonna start raining tonight about midnight and rain for almost fifteen hours straight, Damn
The good news: after tomorrow its gonna really warm up. the forecast for more than a week calls for highs every day around sixty and lows around forty-five to fifty...you know what that means, i may be finding in about ten days. i always find by the 5th, might get an early start..
For those that dont know (or dont care..lol), i live in far SE Ind. near the Ohio River just across from Louisville Ky.


----------



## noskydaddy

gbmillerman said:


> Just saw the first dandelion up in the yard in Northwest Indiana.



Do you know what flower your avatar is? 
I see this one early in the season all the time.


----------



## Footballguy6305

Tess said:


> I looked it up on Indiana dnr and I believe it said you’re not supposed to without a permit or license. I know sugar ridge says to come to the office and get a paper oking it. That’s why I’ve been hesitant to even bother in the parks because of the bureaucratic bullshit process.


I've been hunting brown county, chain o lakes, and other state parks for the last 26 years. Never had a CO or DNR say anything to me. Usually they want to see the find, and of course know where I found them.


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> State parks in Indiana definitely allow you to remove wild edibles..


Thank you for using words 
WILD & EDIBLE 
reminds me of Prom night


----------



## wade

Tess said:


> I looked it up on Indiana dnr and I believe it said you’re not supposed to without a permit or license. I know sugar ridge says to come to the office and get a paper oking it. That’s why I’ve been hesitant to even bother in the parks because of the bureaucratic bullshit process.


Thank you @Tess ..It is Bullshit


----------



## wade

We just learned that we are not going to Texas..untl Maybe end of next week..
So...We may Head South to Hunt over the weekend...
Not sure where to go yet...
No...I think we'll just stay home and prepare our Gear for our own Season right here..
We should be Pop'n up soon After this winter storm.. Right? What do Yall think?
Looks ideal to me.. we'r bout t find out


----------



## ian

Ok. Ohio form has no one that seems to want to reply to me. So Imma ask the Hoosiers. This spring im goin to Ohio to see family and while im there I plan on going to look for morels. But my family lives in the city and I dont know any one with property that has woods. So I plan on goin to Miami white water forest in Hamilton co. Please tell me some one knows the laws there. Do you got to get a permit, stay on trails or even aloud to hunt at all? I'd appeiciate any info. The last thing I need is a fine. Thanks guys and good luck to all this spring


----------



## ian

Dont know about where your at but se ky is were im at and im thinkin 10-15 days from now should be good come on down and try the Daniel boon national forest. Plenty of woods for every one and lots of good morel country around here.


----------



## ian

I know people that live way out in db national forest and literally find truck loads not kidding. Good luck finding places like that tho. I live there my self and have yet to find that many.


----------



## gbmillerman

noskydaddy said:


> Do you know what flower your avatar is?
> I see this one early in the season all the time.


Bloodroot, Sanguinaria canadensis


----------



## gbmillerman

Tess said:


> I looked it up on Indiana dnr and I believe it said you’re not supposed to without a permit or license. I know sugar ridge says to come to the office and get a paper oking it. That’s why I’ve been hesitant to even bother in the parks because of the bureaucratic bullshit process.


Language is the key, mushrooms, berries, and nuts are okay to take from any state park or state land. Other wild edibles, such as Ramps or wild garlic or ginseng sometimes you need to get a collection permit. Most of the time if you just call DNR they will let you forage most anything.


----------



## gbmillerman

http://hoosiermushrooms.org/index.php?/mushroom-hunting/new-rules-in-2014/


----------



## gbmillerman

Tess said:


> I looked it up on Indiana dnr and I believe it said you’re not supposed to without a permit or license. I know sugar ridge says to come to the office and get a paper oking it. That’s why I’ve been hesitant to even bother in the parks because of the bureaucratic bullshit process.


Where are you reading this???https://www.in.gov/dnr/5295.htm


----------



## gbmillerman

ian said:


> Ok. Ohio form has no one that seems to want to reply to me. So Imma ask the Hoosiers. This spring im goin to Ohio to see family and while im there I plan on going to look for morels. But my family lives in the city and I dont know any one with property that has woods. So I plan on goin to Miami white water forest in Hamilton co. Please tell me some one knows the laws there. Do you got to get a permit, stay on trails or even aloud to hunt at all? I'd appeiciate any info. The last thing I need is a fine. Thanks guys and good luck to all this spring


Here ya go, I would for sure call first though. http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/mushroomhunting


----------



## gbmillerman

Tess said:


> I looked it up on Indiana dnr and I believe it said you’re not supposed to without a permit or license. I know sugar ridge says to come to the office and get a paper oking it. That’s why I’ve been hesitant to even bother in the parks because of the bureaucratic bullshit process.


This from the Sugar Ridge FWA from the DNR website


----------



## ian

Thand you much. I will give em a call. Idk why but Ohio seems like there laws are stricter on every thing Plus way more laws. I dont get get it. In ky pretty much the only land you cant forage fish or hunt on is private properties that the owner dont want ppl on. Bc most ppl have no respect and trash the place up or cook crank on it.


----------



## gbmillerman

Looks like mid-central part of state is about to get dumped on


----------



## deleted

ian said:


> Ok. Ohio form has no one that seems to want to reply to me. So Imma ask the Hoosiers. This spring im goin to Ohio to see family and while im there I plan on going to look for morels. But my family lives in the city and I dont know any one with property that has woods. So I plan on goin to Miami white water forest in Hamilton co. Please tell me some one knows the laws there. Do you got to get a permit, stay on trails or even aloud to hunt at all? I'd appeiciate any info. The last thing I need is a fine. Thanks guys and good luck to all this spring


google and here is there phone number..(513) 367-4774, just call and ask ian


----------



## deleted

gbmillerman said:


> This from the Sugar Ridge FWA from the DNR website


i would say, that pretty much sums it up pal..


----------



## deleted

OK...if you wanted weather, you got ti...looks like the entire state is getting snow,sleet, and or rain today..buckle up...


----------



## gbmillerman

vern said:


> OK...if you wanted weather, you got ti...looks like the entire state is getting snow,sleet, and or rain today..buckle up...


We are going to stay pretty dry all the way up north, only a 35% of precipitation, hopefully some nice rain


----------



## deleted

OK, im going back to bed now...be kind to one another...


----------



## Tool fan

vern said:


> OK, im going back to bed now...be kind to one another...


----------



## Tool fan

Don’t worry Vern it’s coming supposed to snow tell 6 pm here


----------



## Tool fan

Something like ten inches


----------



## wade

Tool fan said:


> Something like ten inches


Nice


----------



## br5

ian said:


> Thand you much. I will give em a call. Idk why but Ohio seems like there laws are stricter on every thing Plus way more laws. I dont get get it. In ky pretty much the only land you cant forage fish or hunt on is private properties that the owner dont want ppl on. Bc most ppl have no respect and trash the place up or cook crank on it.


I visited Mamouth cave in KY a couple years back and they said you just go to office and get a permit.


----------



## sb

ian said: ↑
Ok. Ohio form has no one that seems to want to reply to me. So Imma ask the Hoosiers. This spring im goin to Ohio to see family and while im there I plan on going to look for morels. But my family lives in the city and I dont know any one with property that has woods. So I plan on goin to Miami white water forest in Hamilton co. Please tell me some one knows the laws there. Do you got to get a permit, stay on trails or even aloud to hunt at all? I'd appeiciate any info. The last thing I need is a fine. Thanks guys and good luck to all this spring


vern said:


> google and here is there phone number..(513) 367-4774, just call and ask ian


1. Ian--Most in 'Buckeye Nation' are *still hibernating, cozy in their 'morel dreams'*. This is in distinction to the *'Hoosiers' with 61 pages of foreplay*!! (and counting) before the really enjoyable thing begins. Ha!

2. White Water Forest is a 'Hamilton County Park' not an Ohio State Park. They have their own rules. 

3. So, I called the number Vern gave and the* park person answering didn't know the answer *. . . pause while I laugh . . .

He (name-Wil) was/is sincere, as most mid-westerners are, and said he'd find the answer and call me back. 10 minutes later he actually called me back. He found & talked with the "Lone Ranger" on duty this morning. . . . pause while laugh in tribute to old westerns . . .

He recounted having been told that "The technical answer is no, however, if someone is just taking a few for personal use, they aren't going to say anything."

Sounds like real people. They just don't want crews stripping the forest of mushrooms for commercial sale, as in places in the NW US/Canada--my guess.

This is why I almost "never go Morel Mushroom Hunting" (!?) While on my nature hikes, however I'll pick any Morchella I find . . . for scientific study purposes, you understand.


----------



## wade

vern said:


> All this from a guy that goes to his family reunion to meet girls..


There'z jus somthin bout them Cousin Girls..
That gets me feeling all Fresky inside


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Believe it or not, its one of my favorite things to do. im somewhat of a local Celeb..


Little Vegas


----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## jashroomer

FREE Morel Removal Svc. said:


> So the State Parks are ok if they charge admission? In MO it's closer to the other way around, although it varies. I think here all State Parks consider them to be "artifacts".


I got stopped and nearly ticketed on the Big Walnut Nature Conservacy in Putnam county a few years ago and as most have said preserves and conservancies don't allow mushroom hunting or much else other than hiking. I spoke with the director of Preserves and the problem with hunting most state parks is you aren't supposed to leave the marked trails.


----------



## gbmillerman

jashroomer said:


> I got stopped and nearly ticketed on the Big Walnut Nature Conservacy in Putnam county a few years ago and as most have said preserves and conservancies don't allow mushroom hunting or much else other than hiking. I spoke with the director of Preserves and the problem with hunting most state parks is you aren't supposed to leave the marked trails.


That rule changed in 2014, you can mushroom hunt off trail in state parks now.


----------



## Tool fan

noskydaddy said:


>


----------



## Tool fan

Lmao


----------



## Tool fan

So you guys think the snow is good I take it ?


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


>


_*This must be your main goal in life bubba...Hunt Shrooms and Fuck with me...*_


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> Has anyone heard anything around Elizabethtown KY yet? I’ve got a buddy with about 40 acres mostly wooded that we could hunt around on. Also have a friend up in Bloomfield In that has some acreage as well. I’m gonna visit him when I come up for the Paynetown hunt around the 21st with the old army farts.


When you "come up for the hunt"...where are you coming up from girl ?


----------



## deleted

Tool fan said:


> So you guys think the snow is good I take it ?


The wet snow will do a good job insulating the ground and keep it from freezing if the temp drops any.


----------



## wade

Tool fan said:


> So you guys think the snow is good I take it ?


Yep ..maybe perfect


----------



## gbmillerman

Tess said:


> https://www.in.gov/dnr/ Is where I found it a couple weeks ago. I’m looking again and having trouble finding it. I wanted to make sure I could forage our favorite little fungi. And Sugar Ridge has their own website.


Ya, I posted that one too


----------



## wade

Tess said:


> Has anyone heard anything around Elizabethtown KY yet? I’ve got a buddy with about 40 acres mostly wooded that we could hunt around on. Also have a friend up in Bloomfield In that has some acreage as well. I’m gonna visit him when I come up for the Paynetown hunt around the 21st with the old army farts.


It' gonna be GOOD Times


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> I can see Vern rocking out in the 70s to disco duck


Yep..he probably still has that k-tel Album


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> I can see Vern rocking out in the 70s to disco duck


Yup..i was in my 20's right in the middle of it all, bell-bottoms and the works.


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> You know he does. It's probably in the same stash spot he hides his morels, weed and platform shoes!


Tom, did you say that you were gonna make the trip ?


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> I caint no Verno.
> I was in till the date changed.
> If @wade and @finderoftheshrooms plan on doing some scouting on the 14,15 I'll probably join them if they'll let me.


Man, i have an urge to go both weekends...i gotta think about it a bit. see what the weather report sez in a couple of weeks pal.


----------



## ian

Thand you much that was very helpful!


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> Dauum! 62pages and not the first mushroom found.


I figure by about page 85...


----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> I caint no Verno.
> I was in till the date changed.
> If @wade and @finderoftheshrooms plan on doing some scouting on the 14,15 I'll probably join them if they'll let me.


The more the merrier man.. I believe we will definitely find some on the 15th, but I think Vern is right.. I think the weekend of the 21st will be right in the middle of peak season for that part of the state.. I wish I could make the camping trip, but my boss already took that day off.. I can't leave him hanging because he covers me every year so I can mushroom hunt for two weeks.. I may be able to make it down on Sunday the 22nd in time to join you guys for the morning hunt.. I might spend the night somewhere down there and head to Brown County the next morning, so I can hunt the "Honey Hell Hole" again this year..


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> The more the merrier man.. I believe we will definitely find some on the 15th, but I think Vern is right.. I think the weekend of the 21st will be right in the middle of peak season for that part of the state.. I wish I could make the camping trip, but my boss already took that day off.. I can't leave him hanging because he covers me every year so I can mushroom hunt for two weeks.. I may be able to make it down on Sunday the 22nd in time to join you guys for the morning hunt.. I might spend the night somewhere down there and head to Brown County the next morning, so I can hunt the "Honey Hell Hole" again this year..


Excellent


----------



## wade

So..We been pretty tired for a while now.
And all the driving has my Feet & left knee swollen and hurtn..
So we just stayed layn in bed tryn to sleep...
But I did get up and look outside.
Bout Time we got good snow Here..
And looks like more on the way


----------



## sb

T tom said:


> Dauum! 62pages and not the first mushroom found.


. . . Don't kno of a more perfect definition of foreplay!!


----------



## sb

vern said:


> I figure by about page 85...


How 'bout a betting pot? $10 a bet on the # of pages of postings before the first "Hoosier" Morel find? Must be confirmed with some acceptable outside date source.
. . . unless, of course, it's mine, . . . but then, again, I'm from the "Buckeye Nation"!


----------



## deleted

sb said:


> How 'bout a betting pot? $10 a bet on the # of pages of postings before the first "Hoosier" Morel find? Must be confirmed with some acceptable outside date source.
> . . . unless, of course, it's mine, . . . but then, again, I'm from the "Buckeye Nation"!


save your money for the trip...a little wager or two just might take place then..


----------



## Footballguy6305

finderoftheshrooms said:


> The more the merrier man.. I believe we will definitely find some on the 15th, but I think Vern is right.. I think the weekend of the 21st will be right in the middle of peak season for that part of the state.. I wish I could make the camping trip, but my boss already took that day off.. I can't leave him hanging because he covers me every year so I can mushroom hunt for two weeks.. I may be able to make it down on Sunday the 22nd in time to join you guys for the morning hunt.. I might spend the night somewhere down there and head to Brown County the next morning, so I can hunt the "Honey Hell Hole" again this year..


I hunt brown county every year. Usually get 5-7 pounds of shrooms. If you need help with your 'honey hell hole' by all means let me know haha


----------



## sb

sb said: ↑
How 'bout a betting pot? $10 a bet on the # of pages of postings before the first "Hoosier" Morel find? Must be confirmed with some acceptable outside date source.
. . . unless, of course, it's mine, . . . but then, again, I'm from the "Buckeye Nation"!
Vern said:
save your money for the trip...a little wager or two just might take place then..
* 
. . . lets talk Jac**k into awarding 6, (4?. . .2?) bottles of bourbon* for the "State with the Most Pages of Postings Prior to a Morel being Found" in that state (we've already won, I'm sure).

Ahem, in honor of you, Vern, we could call it the* "Foreplay Prize"*.


----------



## deleted

sb said:


> sb said: ↑
> How 'bout a betting pot? $10 a bet on the # of pages of postings before the first "Hoosier" Morel find? Must be confirmed with some acceptable outside date source.
> . . . unless, of course, it's mine, . . . but then, again, I'm from the "Buckeye Nation"!
> Vern said:
> save your money for the trip...a little wager or two just might take place then..
> *
> . . . lets talk Jac**k into awarding 6, (4?. . .2?) bottles of bourbon* for the "State with the Most Pages of Postings Prior to a Morel being Found" in that state (we've already won, I'm sure).
> 
> Ahem, in honor of you, Vern, we could call it the* "Foreplay Prize"*.


sb, will you be joining us on the lake Monroe trip ?


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> _*This must be your main goal in life bubba...Hunt Shrooms and Fuck with me...*_


Worthy goals wouldn't you agree?


----------



## sb

vern said:


> sb, will you be joining us on the lake Monroe trip ?


Joining you in physical body? . . . or
joining you in spirit?


----------



## deleted

sb said:


> Joining you in physical body? . . . or
> joining you in spirit?


whatever works for you bubba


----------



## noskydaddy

Man the 1st Annual Paynetown Classic sounds like a hoot. 
I promise to make the 2nd Classic hunters. 
_
"Introverts Unite: Alone in Your Home!"_


----------



## sb

vern said:


> sb, will you be joining us on the lake Monroe trip ?





sb said:


> Joining you in physical body? . . . or joining you in spirit?


Vern - don't answer that. I know better than to ask that. 

Most others don't have the experience or wisdom to understand the context. 

Let me answer tomorrow after I check a few things.


----------



## Guest

sb said:


> How 'bout a betting pot? $10 a bet on the # of pages of postings before the first "Hoosier" Morel find? Must be confirmed with some acceptable outside date source.
> . . . unless, of course, it's mine, . . . but then, again, I'm from the "Buckeye Nation"!


I think the first Hoosier shroom is closer than most may think.. It's supposed to start really warming up Tuesday.. I think the southern part of the state will start seeing some early mushrooms around the 4th or 5th..



Footballguy6305 said:


> I hunt brown county every year. Usually get 5-7 pounds of shrooms. If you need help with your 'honey hell hole' by all means let me know haha


If you're up for it we can meet up and test our luck.. The hike down really isn't that bad, but the hike back up is wickedly brutal.. There's always safety in numbers when venturing that deep into the woods.. I'll let you know when I plan on going.. Right now I'm thinking the 23rd, but if people start getting into massive amounts of shrooms earlier, that could possibly change..


----------



## sb

T tom said:


> Fish on Vern!


Yep! . . .
Fish on for them Hoosiers!!!!!!! Ha!
Ice fishing for Morels . . . Ha . . .


----------



## gbmillerman

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I think the first Hoosier shroom is closer than most may think.. It's supposed to start really warming up Tuesday.. I think the southern part of the state will start seeing some early mushrooms around the 4th or 5th..
> 
> 
> If you're up for it we can meet up and test our luck.. The hike down really isn't that bad, but the hike back up is wickedly brutal.. There's always safety in numbers when venturing that deep into the woods.. I'll let you know when I plan on going.. Right now I'm thinking the 23rd, but if people start getting into massive amounts of shrooms earlier, that could possibly change..


Should be any day, soil temps down by Evansville are ready to go


----------



## wade

This has been a whole lot of Exciting conversations..But right now I feel like I'm at a dead stop..with no choice but to sit here Waiting and waiting


----------



## br5

sb said:


> . . . Don't kno of a more perfect definition of foreplay!!


If we go this far and don't score, not sure what that says about our combined abilities. I guess it means we talk a lot about nothing or can populate a mean thread on line. Shouldn't we get a ribbon or something? Vern we probably should get ribbons in case any millennials show up. Lol


----------



## deleted

Starting tomorrow the weather down here is going to be ideal. everyday 60-70, every night above 45. couldn't ask for a better week. i expect to find by the first or second for sure. it rained for 20 hours non stop yesterday.just missed all that snow by about thirty miles...


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> If we go this far and don't score, not sure what that says about our combined abilities. I guess it means we talk a lot about nothing or can populate a mean thread on line. Shouldn't we get a ribbon or something? Vern we probably should get ribbons in case any millennials show up. Lol


If you find a shroom before me...ill put you in a box and tie it up with a ribbon...lmao


----------



## wade

br5 said:


> If we go this far and don't score, not sure what that says about our combined abilities. I guess it means we talk a lot about nothing or can populate a mean thread on line. Shouldn't we get a ribbon or something? Vern we probably should get ribbons in case any millennials show up. Lol


We will find a bunch..
My guess is that we will find 7,300
And for any non -believer ..YES.. I SAID!!!
Seven Thousand Three Hundred


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Starting tomorrow the weather down here is going to be ideal. everyday 60-70, every night above 45. couldn't ask for a better week. i expect to find by the first or second for sure. it rained for 20 hours non stop yesterday.just missed all that snow by about thirty miles...


Wow. @vern that is the Best conditions Report We have Heard Yet !!!
Get out there


----------



## sb

vern said:


> I figure by about page 85...





vern said:


> sb, will you be joining us on the lake Monroe trip ?


I hadn't paid much attention to the threads on dates -- bein hows I'm from "Buckeye Nation". However, I checked the drive time and it would be around 3.5 hrs.

So, are people gathering for just the weekend? What are the actual dates and campground name?

I got enuff good & outlandish stories (that are true) to last a few days. After that I'd have to leave . . . (or start lying) . . .ha, ha, ha


----------



## deleted

sb said:


> I hadn't paid much attention to the threads on dates -- bein hows I'm from "Buckeye Nation". However, I checked the drive time and it would be around 3.5 hrs.
> 
> So, are people gathering for just the weekend? What are the actual dates and campground name?
> 
> I got enuff good & outlandish stories (that are true) to last a few days. After that I'd have to leave . . . (or start lying) . . .ha, ha, ha


Buckeye's...now that sounds like something to be proud of... never the less i guess we still might let you cross the border to the great state of Indiana, he he...
We are meeting up at the Paynetown campground on Lake Monroe. (https://www.google.com/maps/@39.0829476,-86.4368768,17z) in the primitive camping area.
Meeting there on Sat. the 21st. most are just going to hunt Sat. and Sunday, unlike me most actually have to show up for work on Monday... br5 is bringing a couple of eight man tents for anyone who dont want to pack a tent. im not sure yet if i might stay one night or two, i may go Friday morning.
This should be exactly prime time when they are big and tall which is good for my old eyesight..lol
Starting next week i will be starting a list of who is going for sure so i will know how many camp sites i need to reserve. its a pretty good drive for most all of us but it seemed like a good mutual place to meet.
so there you have it if you wanna make a good road trip my friend..


----------



## Tool fan

All that food talking I got a good one for ya from last year


----------



## Neecienee

This is gross and funny at the same time!


----------



## deleted

Neecienee said:


> This is gross and funny at the same time!


Well, good to see you back again for this season...are you gettin geared up and about ready to go ?


----------



## golddustshroomin

So I’m getting anxious.... I plan my vacation carefully around spring and fall mushrooms. I’m getting nervous!!! I feel like this is one of those years it’s not going to get above 50 at night then BAM it’s gonna be 80 and there will be mushrooms out only a few days. I want to see warmer patterns in my forecast!!!


----------



## golddustshroomin

So I’m getting anxious.... I plan my vacation carefully around spring and fall mushrooms. I’m getting nervous!!! I feel like this is one of those years it’s not going to get above 50 at night then BAM it’s gonna be 80 and there will be mushrooms out only a few days. I want to see warmer patterns in my forecast!!!


----------



## sb

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 4051
> All that food talking I got a good one for ya from last year


That's one serious plate of YUM!


----------



## Tool fan

Thanks


----------



## Tool fan

Who wants to see the biggest one I got last year


----------



## sb

T tom said:


> @sb
> I've been reading the Ohio thread about preparing meals. You've got me starving to death. I consider myself to be a pretty good cook but you definitely sound like a chef.


Thanks Ttom. I find enjoyment contributing to that thread. Once owned a restaurant in the early 80's and yet I wasn't a chef and don't consider myself one today. Almost never think about it. Wife cooks better than me. Hell, she'll experiment/wing it and our guests are the guinea pigs. Me, I try it first and then share it -- save others from my disasters.


----------



## Tool fan




----------



## sb

Neecienee said:


> This is gross and funny at the same time!


Neecienee - That's a pretty accurate professional diagnosis.
Make sure you send the bill to Vern.


----------



## sb

T tom said:


> And I l thought I had found the smallest last year.
> View attachment 4056


Ttom - Looks like a case of illegal fraternizing or perhaps just a benign case of identity problems.
Did you eat it? . . .you said yes? Well . . . that explains everything!! Ha!


----------



## Tool fan

Can we play a game it’s called edible or not edible


----------



## Tool fan

First one


----------



## golddustshroomin

April 15, 2017-
This won’t be happening on April 15 this year. Im guessing 1 - 1 1/2 weeks later this year at least


----------



## golddustshroomin

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 4057
> First one


I think I see bugs. I say edible


----------



## golddustshroomin

golddustshroomin said:


> I think I see bugs. I say edible[
> 
> 
> Tool fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057
> First one
> 
> 
> 
> even if it taste like bootie I say edible... what is it lol!?
Click to expand...


----------



## golddustshroomin

T tom said:


> Yes I ate it and the rest of them that popped up there.
> View attachment 4062


----------



## Tool fan

Next one


----------



## golddustshroomin

T tom said:


> Yes I ate it and the rest of them that popped up there.
> View attachment 4062


Survival of the highest.. I mean fittest!! Yes that’s what I meant


----------



## Tool fan

I don’t know any of these so was hoping someone on here could shed some light


----------



## golddustshroomin

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 4063
> Next one


Oh gorgeous... I’m apprehensive in this one.. have to see the underside...


----------



## jean marie

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 4057
> First one


Looks like deer/fawn mushroom.
Pluteus cervinus
Edible


----------



## Tool fan

golddustshroomin said:


> Oh gorgeous... I’m apprehensive in this one.. have to see the underside...


All these I came across last year but no pick of under side


----------



## golddustshroomin

jean marie said:


> Looks like deer/fawn mushroom.
> Pluteus cervinus
> Edible


Doesn’t deer usually have a darker brown spot in the middle of the cap with a slightly raised spot in the muddle of the cap? Maybe be a young deer? What time of year was this found Ttom?


----------



## Tool fan




----------



## Tool fan

Spring


----------



## golddustshroomin

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 4064


Awww sweet and smelly stink horn <3 u


----------



## golddustshroomin

Tool fan said:


> Spring


Darn... I need to look in one of my books. Got some poison oak around it so maybe anshroom that likes poison oak. And is It on the tree or ground ? That’s important


----------



## jean marie

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 4064


Stinkhorn eggs are edible after removing the clear jelly like substance which happens to contain formaldehyde. They smell and taste like radish. Been there, done that. Lol


----------



## Tool fan




----------



## Tool fan

Thanks for all the help or guesses


----------



## wade

We are Thinking about Heading south to Memphis or that 100 mile Vicinity..
And slowly Hunt our way back for about 4-days.......Probably cross over to Arkansas..I'm still watching weather and boards..


----------



## Tool fan

wade said:


> We are Thinking about Heading south to Memphis or that 100 mile Vicinity..
> And slowly Hunt our way back for about 4-days.......Probably cross over to Arkansas..I'm still watching weather and boards..


Good luck if you do


----------



## jean marie

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 4066


Agrocybe dura???
Edible


----------



## noskydaddy

Agrocybe something yes. I found these last year too. cracking caps.


----------



## golddustshroomin

How about this one tool fan... my next favorite to th


jean marie said:


> Stinkhorn eggs are edible after removing the clear jelly like substance which happens to contain formaldehyde. They smell and taste like radish. Been there, done that. Lol





jean marie said:


> Stinkhorn eggs are edible after removing the clear jelly like substance which happens to contain formaldehyde. They smell and taste like radish. Been there, done that. Lol


You cray cray!!!


----------



## Tool fan

Here are the rest sorry I fell asleep


----------



## jashroomer

wade said:


> We will find a bunch..
> My guess is that we will find 7,300
> And for any non -believer ..YES.. I SAID!!!
> Seven Thousand Three Hundred


Right now the 10 day forecast for Bloomington has highs ranging from 41 to 59, with lows in the upper 30's to lower 40's, with a low of 24 on April 3rd.

The same time last year we had highs ranging from 63-75, with lows in the upper 40's to mid 50's.
Hopefully their forecast is off a bit and it trends warmer.


----------



## fishinbrad

Hey all! I have a place in Morgan-Monroe SF, and would be interested in coming down to the Paynetown meetup. What are the exact dates and times that you'll be meeting up and heading out? Thanks!


----------



## br5

wade said:


> We are Thinking about Heading south to Memphis or that 100 mile Vicinity..
> And slowly Hunt our way back for about 4-days.......Probably cross over to Arkansas..I'm still watching weather and boards..


Arkansas thread had some nice pictures of finds this year. Good luck, post your findings for all us stuck at work.


----------



## br5

fishinbrad said:


> Hey all! I have a place in Morgan-Monroe SF, and would be interested in coming down to the Paynetown meetup. What are the exact dates and times that you'll be meeting up and heading out? Thanks!


We're currently targeting weekend of 21st, however is they're up some will be there on the on the 14th instead. All depends on weather at this point.


----------



## Guest

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 4078
> View attachment 4079
> View attachment 4080
> View attachment 4081
> Here are the rest sorry I fell asleep


1st picture is devils urn..
2nd picture really need to see underside, looks like deer mushrooms or honey mushrooms.. 
3rd picture I'm not sure..
4th picture is a stink horn
5th picture is chicken of the woods
6th picture looks like deadly galerina really need to see spores to be positive 
7th picture not sure really need to see stems.. Could be jelly ears or some type of gyromitra


----------



## morelsandmanners

wade said:


> Hey What's up Brother morelsandmanners
> What does the D mean?


I'm not sure Wade. I mean I know what my woman wants when she's asking for some D. But in this post I'm not sure what happened?


----------



## Tool fan

finderoftheshrooms said:


> 1st picture is devils urn..
> 2nd picture really need to see underside, looks like deer mushrooms or honey mushrooms..
> 3rd picture I'm not sure..
> 4th picture is a stink horn
> 5th picture is chicken of the woods
> 6th picture looks like deadly galerina really need to see spores to be positive
> 7th picture not sure really need to see stems.. Could be jelly ears or some type of gyromitra


Thanks for your input


----------



## jean marie

golddustshroomin said:


> How about this one tool fan... my next favorite to th
> 
> 
> You cray cray!!!


Maybe just a little


----------



## wade

morelsandmanners said:


> I'm not sure Wade. I mean I know what my woman wants when she's asking for some D. But in this post I'm not sure what happened?


Hmmmm...So... D means Dick ..
Then ... N. probably means No..
Leaves me Wonder'n 
what... Y. Might mean ???


----------



## deleted

fishinbrad said:


> Hey all! I have a place in Morgan-Monroe SF, and would be interested in coming down to the Paynetown meetup. What are the exact dates and times that you'll be meeting up and heading out? Thanks!


Everyone is welcome to the trip.
this is a repost of what i had said to another member a few days ago :
We are meeting up at the Paynetown campground on Lake Monroe. (https://www.google.com/maps/@39.0829476,-86.4368768,17z) in the primitive camping area.
Meeting there on Sat. the 21st. most are just going to hunt Sat. and Sunday, unlike me most actually have to show up for work on Monday... br5 is bringing a couple of eight man tents for anyone who dont want to pack a tent. im not sure yet if i might stay one night or two, i may go Friday morning.
This should be exactly prime time when they are big and tall which is good for my old eyesight..lol
Starting next week i will be starting a list of who is going for sure so i will know how many camp sites i need to reserve. its a pretty good drive for most all of us but it seemed like a good mutual place to meet.


----------



## deleted

Let me just reiterate my view of going to the lake on the 14th...*I hereby give my express permission for all within the sound of my post to go and hunt the Lake Monroe region prior to April the 21st.*
As for myself...i will need some empirical proof that the week prior to then that the weather must be really really good.
Do to my general health, i dont want to be stomping through a forest that i am not familiar with looking for shrooms that are one inch tall.
Capisci ??...


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> Hell brother, everyone knows what Y means, it' time to EAT!


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Let me just reiterate my view of going to the lake on the 14th...*I hereby give my express permission for all within the sound of my post to go and hunt the Lake Monroe region prior to April the 21st.*
> As for myself...i will need some empirical proof that the week prior to then that the weather must be really really good.
> Do to my general health, i dont want to be stomping through a forest that i am not familiar with looking for shrooms that are one inch tall.


Here's Bloomingtons forecast for the week leading up to the 14th, the weekend of the 14th, and the weekend of the 21st.. If you're waiting for 50* night's looks like you may want to push it back another week to the 28th.. Personally, I think they will be up on the 14th.. I think the 21st will be peak, and by the 28th things will be wrapping up.. The intensity of the sun this time of year increases exponentially every week.. The ground absorbs the sun's energy and holds onto it surprisingly well.. So far this year, ground temps during the day are running 9 degrees above the high air temp, and at night it's been running 12 degrees above the low air temp.. The difference between the air and ground temps will increase the further into spring we get..


----------



## br5

vern said:


> Let me just reiterate my view of going to the lake on the 14th...*I hereby give my express permission for all within the sound of my post to go and hunt the Lake Monroe region prior to April the 21st.*
> As for myself...i will need some empirical proof that the week prior to then that the weather must be really really good.
> Do to my general health, i dont want to be stomping through a forest that i am not familiar with looking for shrooms that are one inch tall.
> Capisci ??...


Can't remember which board it was on but someone posted that they traveled from Atlanta to southern WI/MN. Did some quick calculations and based on how long it took them I extrapolated that the season progresses about 120- 150 miles per week. Given that the Arkansas site just posted some decent pic’s late last week I looked up distance from Hot spring to Kansas City since it’s straight up and even with Bloomington IN on latitude. Approx. 400 miles, so 150/wk. has us 2.66 or three weeks till season progresses to us. That puts us around 14th for start of season, weather permitting. Having said all this, if you take this info and $6 to Starbucks they'll get you a large coffee. Needless to say I pulled all my stuff out of storage and lined it up for a double check against my list, I'm ready!


----------



## deleted

Im glad that we have a couple of Meteorologists on the board..lmao. we will probably get there and it will thunderstorm the whole trip,..


----------



## jean marie

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 4078
> [ATTACH





Tool fan said:


> View attachment 4078
> View attachment 4079
> View attachment 4080
> View attachment 4081
> Here are the rest sorry I fell asleep


1) pyxie or bladder cup? Somekind of cup lol
2) mica caps- corprinellus micaceus?
3) ganoderma- perhaps curtisii?
4) elegant stinkhorn- mutinus elegans or maybe phallus rubicundus?
5) sulphur chicken- laetiporus sulphureus
6) wolf’s milk/toothpaste slime- lycogala epidendrum?
7) some type of gyomitra


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Im glad that we have a couple of Meteorologists on the board..lmao. we will probably get there and it will thunderstorm the whole trip,..


I'm no meteorologist but I do come from a long line of farmers, and my girlfriend works at a Holiday Inn Express.. Things grow slower when the ground is cold, but as long as the ground temps are above 36* most things will grow.. I actually planted my potatoes, radishes, beets, and peas, yesterday.. I may have to cover them up at night, if it looks like it's going to frost, but the cold temperatures won't hurt them unless ground temps drop below freezing for a few days straight.. I don't think that's gonna happen anymore this spring..


----------



## funamongus

hey everyone! going through last yr pics, I found some on march 27, doesn't look like this yr will be as early. I'm guessing 2 weeks ill start finding the little ones and 2 weeks after that will be full on season, can't wait. oh for you basketball fans, LETS GO BLUE!


----------



## newtimmy

Vern morels are tougher to find in Alabama than the midwest; Please, dont come down south and pull our already low averages down further!!


----------



## Tool fan

jean marie said:


> 1) pyxie or bladder cup? Somekind of cup lol
> 2) mica caps- corprinellus micaceus?
> 3) ganoderma- perhaps curtisii?
> 4) elegant stinkhorn- mutinus elegans or maybe phallus rubicundus?
> 5) sulphur chicken- laetiporus sulphureus
> 6) wolf’s milk/toothpaste slime- lycogala epidendrum?
> 7) some type of gyomitra


Thanks for the help


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Im glad that we have a couple of Meteorologists on the board..lmao. we will probably get there and it will thunderstorm the whole trip,..


Sounds Good.. Robin and Myself are Ready to Hunt Rain or shine.. Also Remember Y'all, She and I will EARLY Hunt our Regular spots on the 10th - 12th..to give us all Some Real Hands on and boots in the woods !! Facts of what's going on just 3 miles from Paynetown.


----------



## wade

funamongus said:


> hey everyone! going through last yr pics, I found some on march 27, doesn't look like this yr will be as early. I'm guessing 2 weeks ill start finding the little ones and 2 weeks after that will be full on season, can't wait. oh for you basketball fans, LETS GO BLUE!


@funamongus Very good Reporting ..Thank You !!


----------



## wade

Tess said:


> I’m driving through Kentucky and Tennessee, and red buds are popping with all the other signs. Would love to stop, but headed to Alabama to hang out with my awesome hippie uncle. He’s gonna give me pointers on all of it too. But I’m ready for the 21st. Super stoked to be taught some good hands on foraging. Been hunting four years and haven’t had a mentor. So, the amount I know is self taught. Which isn’t a ton, but I’m ready to learn.


@Tess Sound'n Real Good


----------



## wade

Tess said:


> I’m right by Evansville in Boonville. I guess it would be over and down really by that’s just too much shit to type lol


@Tess ..I Knew it !! Boonevegas..
My Awsome Hippy Uncle lives in BOONVILLE..We will be coming down to Hunt with him.. is it hwy62 that goes to lynnville there at the Auction..
He just lives on that hwy bout 2 miles north of Booneville...Cool...


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'm no meteorologist but I do come from a long line of farmers, and my girlfriend works at a Holiday Inn Express.. Things grow slower when the ground is cold, but as long as the ground temps are above 36* most things will grow.. I actually planted my potatoes, radishes, beets, and peas, yesterday.. I may have to cover them up at night, if it looks like it's going to frost, but the cold temperatures won't hurt them unless ground temps drop below freezing for a few days straight.. I don't think that's gonna happen anymore this spring..


That' Right


----------



## deleted

newtimmy said:


> Vern morels are tougher to find in Alabama than the midwest; Please, dont come down south and pull our already low averages down further!!


Hay, sometimes you can help a ******* out and sometimes you cant..you are on your own pal..


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> I’m driving through Kentucky and Tennessee, and red buds are popping with all the other signs. Would love to stop, but headed to Alabama to hang out with my awesome hippie uncle. He’s gonna give me pointers on all of it too. But I’m ready for the 21st. Super stoked to be taught some good hands on foraging. Been hunting four years and haven’t had a mentor. So, the amount I know is self taught. Which isn’t a ton, but I’m ready to learn.


We will have to hook you up with one of our foremost experts from our data base that will be onsite...


----------



## tommyjosh

br5 said:


> Can't remember which board it was on but someone posted that they traveled from Atlanta to southern WI/MN. Did some quick calculations and based on how long it took them I extrapolated that the season progresses about 120- 150 miles per week. Given that the Arkansas site just posted some decent pic’s late last week I looked up distance from Hot spring to Kansas City since it’s straight up and even with Bloomington IN on latitude. Approx. 400 miles, so 150/wk. has us 2.66 or three weeks till season progresses to us. That puts us around 14th for start of season, weather permitting. Having said all this, if you take this info and $6 to Starbucks they'll get you a large coffee. Needless to say I pulled all my stuff out of storage and lined it up for a double check against my list, I'm ready!


Sounds about right


----------



## Guest

jean marie said:


> 1) pyxie or bladder cup? Somekind of cup lol
> 2) mica caps- corprinellus micaceus?
> 3) ganoderma- perhaps curtisii?
> 4) elegant stinkhorn- mutinus elegans or maybe phallus rubicundus?
> 5) sulphur chicken- laetiporus sulphureus
> 6) wolf’s milk/toothpaste slime- lycogala epidendrum?
> 7) some type of gyomitra


She's right.. Number 2 are mica caps.. Number 6 looks too much like Deadly Galerina to chance it though.. Just touching them can make you sick.. The habit they are growing from is the same habit DG grows in, and the color of the caps is the same.. We'd need to see the stem and the spore print to be certain.. If they are DG there should be a partial veil still attached to the stem, and the spore print should be rusty brown.. Just make sure you are wearing rubber gloves if you decide to pick one.. The toxins can be absorbed through your skin..


----------



## jslwalls

Well with the weather the last couple of weeks and the 10 day forecast I think it’s close enough to make some predictions. I won’t find my 1st Morel until around April 23rd, my best weekend is going to be May 4th and 5th. Of course someone will find one before me. They always do.


----------



## tommyjosh

jslwalls said:


> Well with the weather the last couple of weeks and the 10 day forecast I think it’s close enough to make some predictions. I won’t find my 1st Morel until around April 23rd, my best weekend is going to be May 4th and 5th. Of course someone will find one before me. They always do.


That sounds about right for Indiana


----------



## deleted

jslwalls said:


> Well with the weather the last couple of weeks and the 10 day forecast I think it’s close enough to make some predictions. I won’t find my 1st Morel until around April 23rd, my best weekend is going to be May 4th and 5th. Of course someone will find one before me. They always do.


You will find your first one on the 21st if you man up and meet us at the lake pal...


----------



## Tool fan

finderoftheshrooms said:


> She's right.. Number 2 are mica caps.. Number 6 looks too much like Deadly Galerina to chance it though.. Just touching them can make you sick.. The habit they are growing from is the same habit DG grows in, and the color of the caps is the same.. We'd need to see the stem and the spore print to be certain.. If they are DG there should be a partial veil still attached to the stem, and the spore print should be rusty brown.. Just make sure you are wearing rubber gloves if you decide to pick one.. The toxins can be absorbed through your skin..


I will not be touching them thanks


----------



## Guest

br5 said:


> Can't remember which board it was on but someone posted that they traveled from Atlanta to southern WI/MN. Did some quick calculations and based on how long it took them I extrapolated that the season progresses about 120- 150 miles per week. Given that the Arkansas site just posted some decent pic’s late last week I looked up distance from Hot spring to Kansas City since it’s straight up and even with Bloomington IN on latitude. Approx. 400 miles, so 150/wk. has us 2.66 or three weeks till season progresses to us. That puts us around 14th for start of season, weather permitting. Having said all this, if you take this info and $6 to Starbucks they'll get you a large coffee. Needless to say I pulled all my stuff out of storage and lined it up for a double check against my list, I'm ready!


I've always heard spring moves north at a rate of 20 miles a day.. That fits within your time line pretty well.. 400÷20=20.. If we start counting by using last Saturday the 24th as the starting date, Thursday April 12th should be when Bloomington comes into play.. It will be interesting to watch and see if this method is a viable way to predict the start of mushroom season.. We can call it Br5's Hot Spring to Kansas City axiom..


----------



## jslwalls

vern said:


> You will find your first one on the 21st if you man up and meet us at the lake pal...


I really thought about it but it’s really hard to pinpoint when exactly my area is going to hit. Nothing sucks more than to be gone somewhere, not finding very many and everyone back home is taking pictures of sack fulls. Plus, vacation is scarce. Most years I think you would be a little late with your planned trip. As it gets closer I believe more and more you’ll kill it those days. Still thinking about it.


----------



## deleted

saw this sign when i was driving past Wades place last week..


----------



## noskydaddy

Anyone South finding any wild onions / chives / allium yet? Ramps?


----------



## wade

vern said:


> saw this sign when i was driving past Wades place last week..
> View attachment 4102


I do kinda hit the Woods Hunting like that..but I ain't like that to other Folks 
@vern I didn't know you took that picture Bro.. did you turn around and drive back by after you Left?


----------



## gbmillerman

finderoftheshrooms said:


> She's right.. Number 2 are mica caps.. Number 6 looks too much like Deadly Galerina to chance it though.. Just touching them can make you sick.. The habit they are growing from is the same habit DG grows in, and the color of the caps is the same.. We'd need to see the stem and the spore print to be certain.. If they are DG there should be a partial veil still attached to the stem, and the spore print should be rusty brown.. Just make sure you are wearing rubber gloves if you decide to pick one.. The toxins can be absorbed through your skin..


No mushroom will make you sick, just by touching it.


----------



## gbmillerman

noskydaddy said:


> Anyone South finding any wild onions / chives / allium yet? Ramps?


All those things are growing up North,I have harvested chives and wild garlic twice already. Ramps are about 3 inches tall


----------



## gbmillerman

If you really want to know when the first morel will be up, read the study I posted a while back. Here is the conclusion so you can get an idea what to look for.


----------



## Tool fan

T tom said:


> @Tool fan
> Mo.gov has one of the best field guides for identifying mushrooms on the internet.


Thanks


----------



## wade

Well.. all the snow is gone Now!
Man what an ideal set up...
Throughout Every State....
When it stops Raining and Warms up !!!
No Excuses..
Everyone Get Your Gear Ready Now !!!


----------



## parrothead

Just saw some pics of finds in Allen and Larue County Kentucky.


----------



## deleted

parrothead said:


> Just saw some pics of finds in Allen and Larue County Kentucky.


Yo @parrothead ...one of us should be finding in about 3 or 4 days pal..the conditions are just right for us i'm sure...will you be joining us on our first get together at Lake Monroe on the 21st...gonna be a hoot !


----------



## parrothead

Vern don't know about the 3 or 4 days. I was thinking couple of weeks if temps are right. Still saying 30s at night up here. Hope I am wrong.


----------



## wade

parrothead said:


> Just saw some pics of finds in Allen and Larue County Kentucky.


Excellent Report Thank You ..
That's Exactly what I'm talking about..
And been watching for..
@parrothead can you tell me/us where did you see those pics or tell us more about it..


----------



## parrothead

I go to a Kentucky Hunting site mainly for deer.
http://kentuckyhunting.net/forum/
They are under the General Hunting forum.


----------



## indy_nebo

Weeeelllll HOWDY HOWDY HOWDY THERE FOLKS!!!! I can't believe I haven't been on here yet this year! Been tempted, but I know how I get once the itch starts.... no matter, it's full on hives now! 

I know I say this EVERY year, but damn it's looking promising for central IN right now! That snow was EXACTLY what I was hoping for... it stuck just long enough to prevent the ground from getting too warm too fast, which is what happened last year. It was perfect conditions from the last week of March to about the 15th of April, then it just got HOT AND DRY. 
Long range, I know it can't be trusted very much, says it should be much cooler and all around wetter thru April into May.

And idk if u posted the link yet this year Finder, but if u haven't, here is the science for all of you folks that want to stop guessing.

http://www.greencastonline.com/tools/soil-temperature

Finder man, sounds like you've already been a busy bee making plans to get down south! Hopefully I can make it happen too!


----------



## Guest

indy_nebo said:


> Weeeelllll HOWDY HOWDY HOWDY THERE FOLKS!!!! I can't believe I haven't been on here yet this year! Been tempted, but I know how I get once the itch starts.... no matter, it's full on hives now!
> 
> I know I say this EVERY year, but damn it's looking promising for central IN right now! That snow was EXACTLY what I was hoping for... it stuck just long enough to prevent the ground from getting too warm too fast, which is what happened last year. It was perfect conditions from the last week of March to about the 15th of April, then it just got HOT AND DRY.
> Long range, I know it can't be trusted very much, says it should be much cooler and all around wetter thru April into May.
> 
> And idk if u posted the link yet this year Finder, but if u haven't, here is the science for all of you folks that want to stop guessing.
> 
> http://www.greencastonline.com/tools/soil-temperature
> 
> Finder man, sounds like you've already been a busy bee making plans to get down south! Hopefully I can make it happen too!


There he is, been wondering when you were gonna show up, welcome to the party man.. The fever hit me hard this year.. Judging by the 69 pages on this thread already, looks like the warm spell we had in February gave us all the sickness a little early this year.. I agree man, conditions have been primo for morels in central Indiana so far.. Looks like the weather is going to be optimal for morels well into May.. This year could be the 100 year hunt @wade speaks of.. I don't trust greencast man.. I got a thermometer last year and their readings are way different than mine.. My uncle's are real close to mine, so I'm pretty sure it's greencast that's off.. Yeah, I'm planning on hitting Monroe and Brown counties at least.. I start my vacation the 23rd this year.. I don't think they will be up around here in big numbers yet.. So I'm gonna try going where the mushrooms are this year.. The plan is to hit Monroe county on the 15th.. Then I'm going to meet up with everyone at the get together for the sunday morning hunt on the 22nd, and Im going to camp or get a hotel room depending on the weather, and hit Brown County the next day.. I'll just kind of play things by ear from there.. Your always more than welcome to come hunting with me man.. After that shit we went through in brown county last year, I'll go into any woods with you.. I don't think @vern would have made it out of that shit alive..


----------



## Tool fan

May be another week or two here not to sure you guys don’t think this is to warm and with the lows to low


----------



## deleted

parrothead said:


> Vern don't know about the 3 or 4 days. I was thinking couple of weeks if temps are right. Still saying 30s at night up here. Hope I am wrong.


Thought you were next door in Jennings Co. temps here are spot on except for some FRIGGIN SUNSHINE..lol..rain and or clouds every got damn day...uggg


----------



## deleted

indy_nebo said:


> Weeeelllll HOWDY HOWDY HOWDY THERE FOLKS!!!! I can't believe I haven't been on here yet this year! Been tempted, but I know how I get once the itch starts.... no matter, it's full on hives now!
> 
> I know I say this EVERY year, but damn it's looking promising for central IN right now! That snow was EXACTLY what I was hoping for... it stuck just long enough to prevent the ground from getting too warm too fast, which is what happened last year. It was perfect conditions from the last week of March to about the 15th of April, then it just got HOT AND DRY.
> Long range, I know it can't be trusted very much, says it should be much cooler and all around wetter thru April into May.
> 
> And idk if u posted the link yet this year Finder, but if u haven't, here is the science for all of you folks that want to stop guessing.
> 
> http://www.greencastonline.com/tools/soil-temperature
> 
> Finder man, sounds like you've already been a busy bee making plans to get down south! Hopefully I can make it happen too!


nebo...duuuude, i herd that you got lost in the woods, fell asleep on a log, fell off and ended it all.... damn daug, sure hope you meet up with us on the 21st pal !


----------



## Guest

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 4106
> May be another week or two here not to sure you guys don’t think this is to warm and with the lows to low


Damn man, you guys are still colder than we are.. Your average ground temp is gonna be low 40's to mid 30's for the next 10 days.. You wont see anything within the time frame of that forecast that's for sure..


----------



## deleted

Man, we are still missing several strong players from last years board...were the hell are you guys. its almost go time !!!


----------



## deleted

Holy Crap...anybody ever tried to spearfish morels from a canoe...


----------



## morelsxs

Nope but I sure do love to spear fish!!! It has been years and years and I yearn to do it again. Nothing like it!! Great spot off Kaneohe Bay in Hawaii -- we ALWAYS had fish . . . I was a natural.  Only ever used a slingshot. Good times and good memories . . . need to hit YouTube and put on some tunes now. Planning a trip back in 2-3 years . . . we'll see how this crazy world is at that time.


----------



## Tool fan

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Damn man, you guys are still colder than we are.. Your average ground temp is gonna be low 40's to mid 30's for the next 10 days.. You wont see anything within the time frame of that forecast that's for sure..


I know this sucks bad thing is my best spot is in ia twenty miles north so even longer


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Man, we are still missing several strong players from last years board...were the hell are you guys. its almost go time !!!


I know we are missing @elmgirl @morelas must-shroom Butch, and it seems like a couple more but I can't think of who.. I'm sure they will show up soon.. They probably just have a more active social life then we do.. Damn, when I was younger I was never home.. Now it seems like the only place I go is to work.. Getting old sucks ass..


----------



## noskydaddy

Oh yeah, @elmgirl !


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I know we are missing @elmgirl @morelas must-shroom Butch, and it seems like a couple more but I can't think of who.. I'm sure they will show up soon.. They probably just have a more active social life then we do.. Damn, when I was younger I was never home.. Now it seems like the only place I go is to work.. Getting old sucks ass..


Yep..and not in a good way...
Here is ground temp reading in my area Near Lake Monroe .. interesting I'm thinking I have more time to prepare/ Wait...what do Yall think


----------



## Guest

Tool fan said:


> I know this sucks bad thing is my best spot is in ia twenty miles north so even longer


I hunted Leach park, and Pigeon Creek Park several years ago when I was working in Moline.. They are just across the border in Bettendorf, right down by the river.. Never found anything in leach park, but we done pretty well at pigeon creek.. We found a couple pounds there in about two hours after work one night..


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Oh yeah, @elmgirl !


Hay...stay away from my #1 fan fatboy...










we miss you..., you also sparky...


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> Yep..and not in a good way...
> Here is ground temp reading in my area Near Lake Monroe .. interesting I'm thinking I have more time to prepare/ Wait...what do Yall think
> View attachment 4111


Looks like it's right about 50*.. The question is when did the ground thaw? I started recording ground temps this year on Saint Patrick's day.. I'm sure the ground thawed down there before it did up here.. Maybe not though.. The weather has been crazy this year..


----------



## eternalsunking




----------



## wade

We


eternalsunking said:


> View attachment 4116


We do have Great weather here..
I tell everyone that we have about 3 weeks really Cold weather in the Winter..
And about 3 weeks really Hot Weather 
In the Summer....But everything in between is Excellent, about Perfect


----------



## wade

We have Never done this but....
Myself and Robin have Decided !!!
We've been getting Gear together and Working on our car...!!!! And ..!!!!
In just another day or two..!!!!
We are headed SOUTH..!!!
somewhere into Tennessee To Hunt,
We will run back & forth ..east & west
Hunting Road sides, parks, Forest etc..
We Will watch the Weather and Measage Boards..and we will work our way slightly Northward from the Smokey Mountains..
To the Mark Twain back through Illinois Shawnee..cross to East Kentucky and West again Down the Ohio River into Illinois again Around "Rend Lake"..Hunt it Back thru Southern Indiana and back up to Our Regular Spots Near Lake Monroe by April 10th-12th...Paynetown the 21st -22nd
Then Morgan-Monroe Forest..
Then East & West & Northward Thru Ohio..and Far Eastern Pennsylvania and Hunt Our way Back Towards Michigan then Southwest Chicago and up to Milwaukee and on up...
We will camp out in our tent, sometimes just sleep in the car, shower at Truckstops.. & campgrounds..
So...something kinda like this is what we intend....when we are finding we will stay put.. but Eventually move trying to Follow Morel Progression. Wow! Wow!
We haven't pulled out the driveway yet!!!
But we don't intend to change our minds.


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Hay...stay away from my #1 fan fatboy...
> 
> View attachment 4112
> 
> 
> we miss you..., you also sparky...


I forgot about @sparky92 she was the hot brunette right? I may be able to help you catch her eye if she decides to join us again this year.. Give me a few minutes buddy.. I can definitely hook you up good this time..


----------



## Tool fan

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I hunted Leach park, and Pigeon Creek Park several years ago when I was working in Moline.. They are just across the border in Bettendorf, right down by the river.. Never found anything in leach park, but we done pretty well at pigeon creek.. We found a couple pounds there in about two hours after work one night..


Thanks for the tips I’ll check them out never been to ether lived here my whole life ha


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> We have Never done this but....
> Myself and Robin have Decided !!!
> We've been getting Gear together and Working on our car...!!!! And ..!!!!
> In just another day or two..!!!!
> We are headed SOUTH..!!!
> somewhere into Tennessee To Hunt,
> We will run back & forth ..east & west
> Hunting Road sides, parks, Forest etc..
> We Will watch the Weather and Measage Boards..and we will work our way slightly Northward from the Smokey Mountains..
> To the Mark Twain back through Illinois Shawnee..cross to East Kentucky and West again Down the Ohio River into Illinois again Around "Rend Lake"..Hunt it Back thru Southern Indiana and back up to Our Regular Spots Near Lake Monroe by April 10th-12th...Paynetown the 21st -22nd
> Then Morgan-Monroe Forest..
> Then East & West & Northward Thru Ohio..and Far Eastern Pennsylvania and Hunt Our way Back Towards Michigan then Southwest Chicago and up to Milwaukee and on up...
> We will camp out in our tent, sometimes just sleep in the car, shower at Truckstops.. & campgrounds..
> So...something kinda like this is what we intend....when we are finding we will stay put.. but Eventually move trying to Follow Morel Progression. Wow! Wow!
> We haven't pulled out the driveway yet!!!
> But we don't intend to change our minds.


Kick ass man.. I don't think you could have picked a better year to chase the morels.. This season is going to be the hundred year hunt.. You're gonna come home with a car packed full of mushrooms and then you're gonna find another truck load just hunting your regular spots around home.. When you go to Wisconsin and Minnesota you better rent the biggest Uhaul you can find.. Because you're gonna need it to bring back all the mushrooms you find up there.. Good luck buddy, stay safe out there and watch out for snakes bears and cops..


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Kick ass man.. I don't think you could have picked a better year to chase the morels.. This season is going to be the hundred year hunt.. You're gonna come home with a car packed full of mushrooms and then you're gonna find another truck load just hunting your regular spots around home.. When you go to Wisconsin and Minnesota you better rent the biggest Uhaul you can find.. Because you're gonna need it to bring back all the mushrooms you find up there.. Good luck buddy, stay safe out there and watch out for snakes bears and cops..


Yep.. We are just looking for the sun to pop out some where a d that's where we will head for..







and look at this pick from creek county Oklahoma


----------



## mmh

Vern, Finder, I have finally made it back to the board. Did I miss anything?


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Here you go Vern.. Change your profile picture to this..
> View attachment 4119


What th....that is very suiting for him
I don't think its getting old..


----------



## Guest

mmh said:


> Vern, Finder, I have finally made it back to the board. Did I miss anything?


Nothing much.. I think I just pissed Vern off though.. I didn't mean anything by it @vern.. Just trying to have a little fun buddy.. I'll delete them if you want me to..


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> please and thank you pal


I took them all down buddy.. I was kinda proud of swimsuit model Vern.. That was some fine artwork.. I think it may have been worthy of a Pulitzer prize.. I cried a little when I clicked delete on that one.. I wouldn't have done that for anyone but you my man..


----------



## morelas must-shroom

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I know we are missing @elmgirl @morelas must-shroom Butch, and it seems like a couple more but I can't think of who.. I'm sure they will show up soon.. They probably just have a more active social life then we do.. Damn, when I was younger I was never home.. Now it seems like the only place I go is to work.. Getting old sucks ass..


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Getting old does suck in some ways. I'm still here. Just been laid up since new years. Diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer and a tumor in my 11th vertebrae. Had chest surgery last Friday and just got home yesterday. Start radiation therapy today. Can't walk far yet,but I will be working on getting my strength back and I will be ready to hunt by the 20th or so. Don't want to bum anyone out with my problems. I'm being optimistic. With all the new treatments I feel confident I can beat this shit. On the brighter side I'm retired now so I can shroom whenever I want. Still planning on Michigan in May. If I was in better shape I would come to the meetup in Paynetown,but I don't think I can handle that this year. Hope you guys tear em up. Just don't get lost or the rest of us will have to come and rescue you.


----------



## indy_nebo

Haha, its like nobody ever left... good stuff! 


vern said:


> nebo...duuuude, i herd that you got lost in the woods, fell asleep on a log, fell off and ended it all.... damn daug, sure hope you meet up with us on the 21st pal !


Yeah yeah, ive been called Rip Van Winkle many times, mostly in school tho... I have a 3 month old baby girl keeping me up at night now, so no ending for me! And believe me, next time i treck two hours into the state forest, im tying friggin neon orange flags to mark my route!

I am def gonna do what ever i can to make it down the 21st. After last year, I am in desperate need of redemption. Finder and I went thru hell and back, damn near got lost as the sun was setting, all for about 2 lbs. While it was still a fun journey, it is nerve getting to see the area u just scoured explode with shrooms the next 48 hours. I gotta make it happen this year. 

Another awesome factor for ME this year is my son is finally big enough to hunt with me! I cant wait! My best spot has a bunch of thick spicebush that they grow under and i usually have to spend a lot of time on my hands and knees, so im thinking this year I'll just send in Mini-Me and save my knees the trouble! Plus its just the best to see my kid loving these things that i grew up loving. Its beyond words... I will go ahead and appologize now folks, i will definitely be posting a TON of pics of my finds this year, but i tend get a little carried away with the kid... I just cant stinkin help it! 
I will really try to keep my posts related to the subject.


----------



## indy_nebo

Hey there Morelas, sorry to hear about that bud. Thats a shitty hand to get dealt, but it sounds like you got the right mindset to play it. Man, not enough can be said for getting out in the fresh air, keeping ur body moving, and especially eating healthy organic food when it comes to battling cancer. Lucky for us, morel hunting is exactly those three things!


----------



## indy_nebo

And u dont ever have to worry about bumming me out, and im pretty sure most people on here feel the same man. Ur one of the good ol boys on here, anything u need just let us know bud.


----------



## deleted

morelas must-shroom said:


> Getting old does suck in some ways. I'm still here. Just been laid up since new years. Diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer and a tumor in my 11th vertebrae. Had chest surgery last Friday and just got home yesterday. Start radiation therapy today. Can't walk far yet,but I will be working on getting my strength back and I will be ready to hunt by the 20th or so. Don't want to bum anyone out with my problems. I'm being optimistic. With all the new treatments I feel confident I can beat this shit. On the brighter side I'm retired now so I can shroom whenever I want. Still planning on Michigan in May. If I was in better shape I would come to the meetup in Paynetown,but I don't think I can handle that this year. Hope you guys tear em up. Just don't get lost or the rest of us will have to come and rescue you.


Holy crap man, good to hear from you and im bummed about your health but if anybody could beat it...its you pal. anyway, good to see ya brother..


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Vern, Finder, I have finally made it back to the board. Did I miss anything?Just the usual bullhocky i have to put up with these ******** around here...lol
> Damn glad you showed yourself my friend.


----------



## deleted

Yep, its Indiana alright...my ten day forecast was a dream come true until.......the whole thing just fell apart. now just more and more rain and night temps back in the 30's on the way...the gods are just starting to piss me off in a big way...


----------



## wade

morelas must-shroom said:


> Getting old does suck in some ways. I'm still here. Just been laid up since new years. Diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer and a tumor in my 11th vertebrae. Had chest surgery last Friday and just got home yesterday. Start radiation therapy today. Can't walk far yet,but I will be working on getting my strength back and I will be ready to hunt by the 20th or so. Don't want to bum anyone out with my problems. I'm being optimistic. With all the new treatments I feel confident I can beat this shit. On the brighter side I'm retired now so I can shroom whenever I want. Still planning on Michigan in May. If I was in better shape I would come to the meetup in Paynetown,but I don't think I can handle that this year. Hope you guys tear em up. Just don't get lost or the rest of us will have to come and rescue you.


@morelas must-shroom ... Wade here..
You are wanted at Paynetown..Sir.
if there is any way possible to gather the strength..
To just visit & tend the campfire..
Perhaps some roadside Hunting


----------



## Stelthshroomer

morelas must-shroom said:


> Getting old does suck in some ways. I'm still here. Just been laid up since new years. Diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer and a tumor in my 11th vertebrae. Had chest surgery last Friday and just got home yesterday. Start radiation therapy today. Can't walk far yet,but I will be working on getting my strength back and I will be ready to hunt by the 20th or so. Don't want to bum anyone out with my problems. I'm being optimistic. With all the new treatments I feel confident I can beat this shit. On the brighter side I'm retired now so I can shroom whenever I want. Still planning on Michigan in May. If I was in better shape I would come to the meetup in Paynetown,but I don't think I can handle that this year. Hope you guys tear em up. Just don't get lost or the rest of us will have to come and rescue you.


Hey Morelas, sorry to hear about your chalenges a positive attitude is one of your best defences. When you have time you might want to look up a youtube video, to find it I type in [Dr Streeter cures cancer with peroxide.] I my self do not have cancer but have been on the regiment for 15 months now and the results are nothing short of a miracle. Every single thing I was suffering from is gone and the list is quite long. Its amazing what your body can do with a little bit of extra oxygen. Good luck and gods speed.


----------



## jashroomer

wade said:


> We have Never done this but....
> Myself and Robin have Decided !!!
> We've been getting Gear together and Working on our car...!!!! And ..!!!!
> In just another day or two..!!!!
> We are headed SOUTH..!!!
> somewhere into Tennessee To Hunt,
> We will run back & forth ..east & west
> Hunting Road sides, parks, Forest etc..
> We Will watch the Weather and Measage Boards..and we will work our way slightly Northward from the Smokey Mountains..
> To the Mark Twain back through Illinois Shawnee..cross to East Kentucky and West again Down the Ohio River into Illinois again Around "Rend Lake"..Hunt it Back thru Southern Indiana and back up to Our Regular Spots Near Lake Monroe by April 10th-12th...Paynetown the 21st -22nd
> Then Morgan-Monroe Forest..
> Then East & West & Northward Thru Ohio..and Far Eastern Pennsylvania and Hunt Our way Back Towards Michigan then Southwest Chicago and up to Milwaukee and on up...
> We will camp out in our tent, sometimes just sleep in the car, shower at Truckstops.. & campgrounds..
> So...something kinda like this is what we intend....when we are finding we will stay put.. but Eventually move trying to Follow Morel Progression. Wow! Wow!
> We haven't pulled out the driveway yet!!!
> But we don't intend to change our minds.





wade said:


> We have Never done this but....
> Myself and Robin have Decided !!!
> We've been getting Gear together and Working on our car...!!!! And ..!!!!
> In just another day or two..!!!!
> We are headed SOUTH..!!!
> somewhere into Tennessee To Hunt,
> We will run back & forth ..east & west
> Hunting Road sides, parks, Forest etc..
> We Will watch the Weather and Measage Boards..and we will work our way slightly Northward from the Smokey Mountains..
> To the Mark Twain back through Illinois Shawnee..cross to East Kentucky and West again Down the Ohio River into Illinois again Around "Rend Lake"..Hunt it Back thru Southern Indiana and back up to Our Regular Spots Near Lake Monroe by April 10th-12th...Paynetown the 21st -22nd
> Then Morgan-Monroe Forest..
> Then East & West & Northward Thru Ohio..and Far Eastern Pennsylvania and Hunt Our way Back Towards Michigan then Southwest Chicago and up to Milwaukee and on up...
> We will camp out in our tent, sometimes just sleep in the car, shower at Truckstops.. & campgrounds..
> So...something kinda like this is what we intend....when we are finding we will stay put.. but Eventually move trying to Follow Morel Progression. Wow! Wow!
> We haven't pulled out the driveway yet!!!
> But we don't intend to change our minds.


Good Luck and may your efforts be rewarded. I can't wait to hear your reports.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Stelthshroomer said:


> Hey Morelas, sorry to hear about your chalenges a positive attitude is one of your best defences. When you have time you might want to look up a youtube video, to find it I type in [Dr Streeter cures cancer with peroxide.] I my self do not have cancer but have been on the regiment for 15 months now and the results are nothing short of a miracle. Every single thing I was suffering from is gone and the list is quite long. Its amazing what your body can do with a little bit of extra oxygen. Good luck and gods speed.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Thanks stelth I will check it out.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

wade said:


> @morelas must-shroom ... Wade here..
> You are wanted at Paynetown..Sir.
> if there is any way possible to gather the strength..
> To just visit & tend the campfire..
> Perhaps some roadside Hunting


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Hey Wade. Thanks for the invite. Right now I can't walk 25 feet without getting winded. I was going to head south of English Indiana around the 10th, but now I need to stay home and work on getting better. I am concentrating on my gardens.,mushroom hunting around Huntington County and a couple of trips to Michigan with my daughter who lives up there. I will definitely be down there next year though.


----------



## wade

morelas must-shroom said:


> Hey Wade. Thanks for the invite. Right now I can't walk 25 feet without getting winded. I was going to head south of English Indiana around the 10th, but now I need to stay home and work on getting better. I am concentrating on my gardens.,mushroom hunting around Huntington County and a couple of trips to Michigan with my daughter who lives up there. I will definitely be down there next year though.


Sounding Good Brother


----------



## noskydaddy

mmh said:


> Vern, Finder, I have finally made it back to the board. Did I miss anything?


Now everyone's showing up! @mmh this fine Indiana board is sponsoring a 
"1st Annual Paynetown Classic" foray by Lake Monroe soon. Check the elders for details. You may want to join in!


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Now everyone's showing up! @mmh this fine Indiana board is sponsoring a
> "1st Annual Paynetown Classic" foray by Lake Monroe soon. Check the elders for details. You may want to join in!


*Ill be putting up a registration post with all of the info on the first and reposting that every couple of days so as to try and figure out how many spaces i need to reserve !*


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> @vern, did your Amazon goodies finally make it there olbuddy?


yup..got me a tent, sleeping bag,lighting,and i still gotta get a one burner gas stove top. im ready to dig in !


----------



## noskydaddy

hey @wade -ster! 

I meant to ask you buddy...

What is your favorite THREE FLOYDS beer???


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> We’ve gotta dig out our camping gear for our little adventure. Probably going to get into that this weekend. Make sure we have everything all set. It’ll be my husband (NG veteran), me, and possibly my Bloomfield, IN army vet buddy. He’s not sure if he can make it yet.
> 
> If my pups weren’t jackasses, I’d bring them along and try to teach my black lab shepherd to hunt and find morels. Maxx likes to hunt squirrels. Pretty good at catching them, too. At least in our yard. Maybe one day when our beagle passes I’ll train a new pup to find them. I’ll definitely need some specimens to train him/her with. Has anybody here tried training a pup to find them?


Im sure many have tried...just as many have failed. ...try a pig, been some success there in Europe..lol


----------



## deleted

OK, only 14 more pages and we will be knee deep in shroomarunies..


----------



## br5

Tess said:


> We’ve gotta dig out our camping gear for our little adventure. Probably going to get into that this weekend. Make sure we have everything all set. It’ll be my husband (NG veteran), me, and possibly my Bloomfield, IN army vet buddy. He’s not sure if he can make it yet.
> 
> If my pups weren’t jackasses, I’d bring them along and try to teach my black lab shepherd to hunt and find morels. Maxx likes to hunt squirrels. Pretty good at catching them, too. At least in our yard. Maybe one day when our beagle passes I’ll train a new pup to find them. I’ll definitely need some specimens to train him/her with. Has anybody here tried training a pup to find them?


I used to have a shepard that was trained on finding, people, drugs, or just items that people had on them. I tried getting her on morels and I don't think they must smell different form earth as she never took to it. Man, can imagine a morel dog? I'm thinking a blue tick that would bark when they found the patch.


----------



## Guest

morelas must-shroom said:


> Getting old does suck in some ways. I'm still here. Just been laid up since new years. Diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer and a tumor in my 11th vertebrae. Had chest surgery last Friday and just got home yesterday. Start radiation therapy today. Can't walk far yet,but I will be working on getting my strength back and I will be ready to hunt by the 20th or so. Don't want to bum anyone out with my problems. I'm being optimistic. With all the new treatments I feel confident I can beat this shit. On the brighter side I'm retired now so I can shroom whenever I want. Still planning on Michigan in May. If I was in better shape I would come to the meetup in Paynetown,but I don't think I can handle that this year. Hope you guys tear em up. Just don't get lost or the rest of us will have to come and rescue you.


Kick it's ass man.. It's amazing what they can do with modern medicine.. I have an uncle who has beat colon cancer and kidney cancer.. You can beat it to man.. You look like you're in way better shape than my uncle and I'm sure you eat better than him.. He's a hog farmer and he eats bacon and ham for breakfast, lunch, and dinner, most days.. If you need any mushrooms before you can make it back into the woods just let me know..


----------



## wade

Tess said:


> When are you planning hunting this area? Early April?


Yep first week of April we expect them up


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> hey @wade -ster!
> 
> I meant to ask you buddy...
> 
> What is your favorite THREE FLOYDS beer???


Dread Naught


----------



## noskydaddy

@morelas must-shroom , what part of Michigan? 

I hunt there in May too.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Footballguy6305

wade said:


> Yep first week of April we expect them up


I know most people seem to go out for the yellows and greys. I live in Fort Wayne, but have a cabin in brown county. Is it going to be too early to come down this weekend or do you think the black shrooms might be up?!


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> Dread Naught


Ya know what @wade, I think I only had that once 
and that party was too wild for me to remember!

But I looked it up and I like double IPAs and 
citrus hops so I bet I'd like that. 

The bars around here don't seem to stock 
it so I'll have to keep my eye open.

Have you ever had
*Space Dust IPA | by Elysian *
It appears to be very similar in ingredients. Strong too.
I get a subtle grapefruit taste in it which is oddly delicious!

LINK
*https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/700/84045/*


----------



## Footballguy6305

noskydaddy said:


> Ya know what @wade, I think I only had that once
> and that party was too wild for me to remember!
> 
> But I looked it up and I like double IPAs and
> citrus hops so I bet I'd like that.
> 
> The bars around here don't seem to stock
> it so I'll have to keep my eye open.
> 
> Have you ever had
> *Space Dust IPA | by Elysian *
> It appears to be very similar in ingredients. Strong too.
> I get a subtle grapefruit taste in it which is oddly delicious!
> 
> LINK
> *https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/700/84045/*


Golden Monkey by Victory is also a very strong and smooth beer!


----------



## noskydaddy

Footballguy6305 said:


> Golden Monkey by Victory is also a very strong and smooth beer!


Thanks. Haven't seen that one myself. 
I'll keep an eye out.

LAZER SNAKE by three floyds is smooth and strong too.
Plus, it has a killer LOGO.










LINK
*https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/26/214481/*


----------



## Guest

noskydaddy said:


> Ya know what @wade, I think I only had that once
> and that party was too wild for me to remember!
> 
> But I looked it up and I like double IPAs and
> citrus hops so I bet I'd like that.
> 
> The bars around here don't seem to stock
> it so I'll have to keep my eye open.
> 
> Have you ever had
> *Space Dust IPA | by Elysian *
> It appears to be very similar in ingredients. Strong too.
> I get a subtle grapefruit taste in it which is oddly delicious!
> 
> LINK
> *https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/700/84045/*


Actual picture of Noskydaddy taken the night of the wild party he can't remember..








Lmao


----------



## Guest

Footballguy6305 said:


> I know most people seem to go out for the yellows and greys. I live in Fort Wayne, but have a cabin in brown county. Is it going to be too early to come down this weekend or do you think the black shrooms might be up?!


I'd give them another week, but it's supposed to get cooler next week with lows back in the 20's a couple nights.. It could realistically be another two weeks before the blacks start popping this year..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Actual picture of Noskydaddy taken the night of the wild party he can't remember..
> View attachment 4150
> 
> Lmao


Nice, how much did those implants set you back...or is it just the hormones ?


----------



## indy_nebo

ELYSIAN, TRUE F-IN STATEMENT!!! I haven't had a bad beer from them!

As far as 3 Floyds, u can't go wrong with Gumballhead. Its a hoppy wheat, kinda like 80 acre from Boulevard but much better!


----------



## indy_nebo

Zombie Dust is good, but its def overhyped, and overpriced. Citradog tastes almost identical and its way easier to find, and about 4$ less per 6er


----------



## deleted

indy_nebo said:


> ELYSIAN, TRUE F-IN STATEMENT!!! I haven't had a bad beer from them!
> 
> As far as 3 Floyds, u can't go wrong with Gumballhead. Its a hoppy wheat, kinda like 80 acre from Boulevard but much better!


Do any of these Brews come in a bottle or just tap ?


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Thanks finder. I should be good to go by the time the season gets going . Good luck this year. 


finderoftheshrooms said:


> Kick it's ass man.. It's amazing what they can do with modern medicine.. I have an uncle who has beat colon cancer and kidney cancer.. You can beat it to man.. You look like you're in way better shape than my uncle and I'm sure you eat better than him.. He's a hog farmer and he eats bacon and ham for breakfast, lunch, and dinner, most days.. If you need any mushrooms before you can make it back into the woods just let me know..


----------



## morelas must-shroom

noskydaddy said:


> @morelas must-shroom , what part of Michigan?
> 
> I hunt there in May too.
> 
> Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


Nosky,thanks. I hunt up around Wolverine and Vanderbilt. Lots of cool camping spots.


----------



## wade

Footballguy6305 said:


> I know most people seem to go out for the yellows and greys. I live in Fort Wayne, but have a cabin in brown county. Is it going to be too early to come down this weekend or do you think the black shrooms might be up?!


"You Won't Know if You Don't Go"
But I'm saying it's to early Sir


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Do any of these Brews come in a bottle or just tap ?


Yes Vern also available in bottles..You'll soon see...


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Yes Vern also available in bottles..You'll soon see...


Now thats what i wanted to hear...


----------



## parrothead

I say way to early. Look at the TN and Kentucky sites they are just now finding some. Unless you want to get a Knaw Bone Tenderloin.


----------



## deleted

*OK, just did my research from last year..found my 1st one on April 1st. the find in my Avatar was April 14th, and this pic was on the 21st..I am about one hundred miles south of Lake Monroe. if this year is similar to last year then i would say that the 21st at the lake should be sweet..







*


----------



## wade

vern said:


> *OK, just did my research from last year..found my 1st one on April 1st. the find in my Avatar was April 14th, and this pic was on the 21st..I am about one hundred miles south of Lake Monroe. if this year is similar to last year then i would say that the 21st at the lake should be sweet..
> View attachment 4152
> *


I just seen on weather channel, the two winter waves that are on the way..
I dont know which way to turn..
Rain or snow..cold or warm..we get what we get...and just gotta start getting our their looking


----------



## wade

parrothead said:


> I say way to early. Look at the TN and Kentucky sites they are just now finding some. Unless you want to get a Knaw Bone Tenderloin.


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> I just seen on weather channel, the two winter waves that are on the way..
> I dont know which way to turn..
> Rain or snow..cold or warm..we get what we get...and just gotta start getting our their looking


I am planning to have my first peek Sat. it will be my first check to see how my back and lungs hold up..


----------



## eternalsunking

Footballguy6305 said:


> Golden Monkey by Victory is also a very strong and smooth beer!


I like Dirt Wolf by Victory brewing. I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## eternalsunking

Here is a current Progression Map for what it's worth.


----------



## noskydaddy

indy_nebo said:


> ELYSIAN, TRUE F-IN STATEMENT!!! I haven't had a bad beer from them!
> 
> As far as 3 Floyds, u can't go wrong with Gumballhead. Its a hoppy wheat, kinda like 80 acre from Boulevard but much better!




Gumballhead is my absolute favorite. 
On an island? GUMBALLHEAD is the beer for me!

I'll have to look for that Citradog.
I love Citron Hops. And, as a Polak, I love a good deal!


----------



## Footballguy6305

parrothead said:


> I say way to early. Look at the TN and Kentucky sites they are just now finding some. Unless you want to get a Knaw Bone Tenderloin.


Ha! Hey now those truly are famous! But thanks all for the input. I'm already planning on being down there the 13th-25th so should be peak time at that point. It's just hard to sit and wait once you get the yearly shrooming itch. It's also hard to gauge the weather from northern indiana vs southern indiana.


----------



## Footballguy6305

eternalsunking said:


> I like Dirt Wolf by Victory brewing. I'll have to give that a try.


I'll have to try Dirt Wolf. I've not seen it at any of the stores, but Victory beers are already hard enough to find.


----------



## eternalsunking

noskydaddy said:


> Gumballhead is my absolute favorite.
> On an island? GUMBALLHEAD is the beer for me!
> 
> I'll have to look for that Citradog.
> I love Citron Hops. And, as a Polak, I love a good deal!


When I'm tired of Zombie Dust being out of stock, I reach to both Citradog and Dirtwolf. Not the same but very comparable and more importantly, accessible.

If I'm drinking volume, Gumball is the way to go. However, Space Station Middle Finger is a great way to start the evening and a new favorite of mine.

The only two FFF beers I don't care for are Alpha King and Yum Yum.


----------



## br5

Left for work this morning at 6:40 and the spring peepers we're going at it. Temp. was 49 this morning in Kokomo. Based on progression chart and all, somewhere around the 18th should be prime. Be nice to pick on 15th and 21st. Moisture is there for now and with temps staying toward the cooler side we could be in for a banner year. My two best years ever I needed a sweat shirt and at times a jacket too. Posted a video to YouTube called -Morels 2015 thirty around dead elm- It will get your blood pumping for how it could be. I sat and watched morel hunting video's for an hour last night. I can't remember the name but it has mother load in it where a guy comes across a patch of old ones that's amazing.


----------



## eternalsunking

Footballguy6305 said:


> I'll have to try Dirt Wolf. I've not seen it at any of the stores, but Victory beers are already hard enough to find.


Give it a looksies. They come in four packs for the most part and they mean it when they say double IPA.


----------



## noskydaddy

eternalsunking said:


> When I'm tired of Zombie Dust being out of stock, I reach to both Citradog and Dirtwolf. Not the same but very comparable and more importantly, accessible.
> 
> If I'm drinking volume, Gumball is the way to go. However, Space Station Middle Finger is a great way to start the evening and a new favorite of mine.
> 
> The only two FFF beers I don't care for are Alpha King and Yum Yum.


Ok, so @eternalsunking , space station MF is the one beer I start people whom never had FFF before. 

Overall, just a solid beer right down the middle. I call it a "maintenance beer" 
but that makes it sound pedestrian, which it is not. 
But it helps me "maintain the evening"! Know what I'm sayin?

Gumballhead, I crave. I think about. I haven't had a beer in 7 weeks because of this mega-flu bug. I'm just dreaming about an ice cold Gumball! Dreaming of it!

Last thing. Have you tried YUM YUM when you have a large buzz? It actually is good when I have a mega-glow on! It's weird. I tried it every other way, and I can't stand it. But I have found one way to enjoy it. Just a thought!


----------



## noskydaddy

Morel FEVER is real!

I was walking in the garage and saw this 
small bee honeycomb and thought a morel 
was growing through the concrete slab.

My heads getting messed up!


----------



## eternalsunking

noskydaddy said:


> Ok, so @eternalsunking , space station MF is the one beer I start people whom never had FFF before.
> 
> Overall, just a solid beer right down the middle. I call it a "maintenance beer"
> but that makes it sound pedestrian, which it is not.
> But it helps me "maintain the evening"! Know what I'm sayin?
> 
> Gumballhead, I crave. I think about. I haven't had a beer in 7 weeks because of this mega-flu bug. I'm just dreaming about an ice cold Gumball! Dreaming of it!
> 
> Last thing. Have you tried YUM YUM when you have a large buzz? It actually is good when I have a mega-glow on! It's weird. I tried it every other way, and I can't stand it. But I have found one way to enjoy it. Just a thought!


We have a bar here in Nobletucky that has a FFFs connection. They always have one keg on draft. The last time I stopped by was Thursday during the start of March Madness. They had just blown the keg of Zombie Dust... I cried. (yes I'm aware it's overhyped) The tender told me the next keg would be Space Station MF so ordered a Schooner!

I will have to take your word on Yum Yum. I can drink Alpha King but to me it's average.


----------



## Guest

noskydaddy said:


> Morel FEVER is real!
> 
> I was walking in the garage and saw this
> small bee honeycomb and thought a morel
> was growing through the concrete slab.
> 
> My heads getting messed up!


Do you keep bee's Nosky? I've been thinking about starting a hive myself..


----------



## eternalsunking

Ground moisture is looking good so far this season. Dark Blue is 30%. Purple is 40%. I think we just need some light showers throughout the season. Keep the moisture up and the rivers down.


----------



## jean marie

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Do you keep bee's Nosky? I've been thinking about starting a hive myself..


I’m in my second year of bee keeping.
So far so good. They suvived the winter. Need to make a split before they get ready to swarm. Make sure you are prepared, if all goes well you will double your hives each year. This year I will have 2 next year I will have 4 and so on.


----------



## jashroomer

T tom said:


> There is not any doubt in my Military Mind. I think you can train a dog to find anything. I'm just not that smart. Nor have the patience. I would like to learn how from a professional some day tho. Where the hell is czar when you need him.
> 
> 
> +1


Just got my tires rotated and the info channel playing in the waiting area had a segment with a guy using his dog, looked like a Pointer, to find truffles.


----------



## noskydaddy

eternalsunking said:


> We have a bar here in Nobletucky that has a FFFs connection. They always have one keg on draft. The last time I stopped by was Thursday during the start of March Madness. They had just blown the keg of Zombie Dust... I cried. (yes I'm aware it's overhyped) The tender told me the next keg would be Space Station MF so ordered a Schooner!
> 
> I will have to take your word on Yum Yum. I can drink Alpha King but to me it's average.




Ya, I mean some beers just don't taste good. 
Good thing we have so many choices!

I had a FINE FINE FINE Zombie on draft a few months ago. 
Got a complementary FFF glass with it too! 
Nice promo.

Never had middle finger on draft, so let me know!

Zombie, over hyped, yes. But what isn't I ask you?!


----------



## Stelthshroomer

Footballguy6305 said:


> Golden Monkey by Victory is also a very strong and smooth beer!


Victory also makes a hooch called somthing along the lines of Weisbach, Weisenbach, not sure. But I had my fatherinlaw in town from New Mexico 6 months ago we ate at Three Floyds, I really like the sweetbreads, and had this Victory stuff and man it may have been the best beer I have ever had. The fatherinlaw was also very pleased. Ben meaning to get more just haven't yet. Also for you Three Floyds fans Dark Lord Days tickets go on sale in two days the 31st. Great time!


----------



## noskydaddy

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Do you keep bee's Nosky? I've been thinking about starting a hive myself..


@finderoftheshrooms , I don't keep bees but I try to "keep" WASPS for the garden. They help supplement my pest control on the crops, instead of using poisons.

Those WASPS get to know you after a while too. They don't get mad cuz I never do anything to them. I get close and they pay attention, but they must know my scent or something. I harvest crops while they're in my plants and they barely notice me. I just don't move fast.

Check em out...


----------



## eternalsunking

noskydaddy said:


> Ya, I mean some beers just don't taste good.
> Good thing we have so many choices!
> 
> I had a FINE FINE FINE Zombie on draft a few months ago.
> Got a complementary FFF glass with it too!
> Nice promo.
> 
> Never had middle finger on draft, so let me know!
> 
> Zombie, over hyped, yes. But what isn't I ask you?!


PBR is not over hyped. It's exactly what you expect every time lol.

Space Station MF on draft is phenomenal. Make great efforts to find it. Infact I think all beers are better on draft, I'm sure others will disagree, as is fair. Unfortunately, I've only found Zombie on draft a short handful of times.

Another favorite of mine is Two Hearted by Bell's. Not the best, but very solid.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

wade said:


> Yes Vern also available in bottles..You'll soon see...


I recomend the Growler


----------



## noskydaddy

This isn't a good sign. Already?!


----------



## noskydaddy

Hey, hey, I'm testing this. 

If this picture shows up, I may 
have just figured the easiest way to post photos. EVER!

Who wants to know?!


----------



## parrothead

https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/seymour-in/47274/april-weather/338140

April temps are nothing great either especially night temps.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

noskydaddy said:


> Ok, so @eternalsunking , space station MF is the one beer I start people whom never had FFF before.
> 
> Overall, just a solid beer right down the middle. I call it a "maintenance beer"
> but that makes it sound pedestrian, which it is not.
> But it helps me "maintain the evening"! Know what I'm sayin?
> 
> Gumballhead, I crave. I think about. I haven't had a beer in 7 weeks because of this mega-flu bug. I'm just dreaming about an ice cold Gumball! Dreaming of it!
> 
> Last thing. Have you tried YUM YUM when you have a large buzz? It actually is good when I have a mega-glow on! It's weird. I tried it every other way, and I can't stand it. But I have found one way to enjoy it. Just a thought!


Hey Nosky


noskydaddy said:


> Ok, so @eternalsunking , space station MF is the one beer I start people whom never had FFF before.
> 
> Overall, just a solid beer right down the middle. I call it a "maintenance beer"
> but that makes it sound pedestrian, which it is not.
> But it helps me "maintain the evening"! Know what I'm sayin?
> 
> Gumballhead, I crave. I think about. I haven't had a beer in 7 weeks because of this mega-flu bug. I'm just dreaming about an ice cold Gumball! Dreaming of it!
> 
> Last thing. Have you tried YUM YUM when you have a large buzz? It actually is good when I have a mega-glow on! It's weird. I tried it every other way, and I can't stand it. But I have found one way to enjoy it. Just a thought!


Hey Nosky I have heard you can kick a cold, flu, and pneumonia, by putting peroxide in each ear for five minutes. Not sure if it works but if nothing else is and you suffer you might want to try. Good luck feel better!


----------



## Jiffy

Ground temps at 52!


----------



## eternalsunking

noskydaddy said:


> This isn't a good sign. Already?!


so apparently ticks can survive the winter. Extreme cold can kill them, but leaves and snows help provide insulation for them to survive. So all though we may see fewer ticks than the last two years, there may still be plenty... - Said some scientific pundit.

Be safe everyone. They don't seem to bother me too much but I always keep an eye out.


----------



## deleted

Jiffy said:


> Ground temps at 52!


Where at there Jiffy ?


----------



## elmgirl

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I know we are missing @elmgirl @morelas must-shroom Butch, and it seems like a couple more but I can't think of who.. I'm sure they will show up soon.. They probably just have a more active social life then we do.. Damn, when I was younger I was never home.. Now it seems like the only place I go is to work.. Getting old sucks ass..


Im on pins n needles waiting, went to florida and on way home was in a tornado in ardmore Alabama


morelas must-shroom said:


> Getting old does suck in some ways. I'm still here. Just been laid up since new years. Diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer and a tumor in my 11th vertebrae. Had chest surgery last Friday and just got home yesterday. Start radiation therapy today. Can't walk far yet,but I will be working on getting my strength back and I will be ready to hunt by the 20th or so. Don't want to bum anyone out with my problems. I'm being optimistic. With all the new treatments I feel confident I can beat this shit. On the brighter side I'm retired now so I can shroom whenever I want. Still planning on Michigan in May. If I was in better shape I would come to the meetup in Paynetown,but I don't think I can handle that this year. Hope you guys tear em up. Just don't get lost or the rest of us will have to come and rescue you.


Mann im so sorry to hear that, i will pray for you! We just found out my 23yr old daughters cancer is back and now a second kind as well she just had surgery two months ago underwent radiation treatments now getting ready for the chemo again. Cancer sucks!


----------



## jack

elmgirl, did the tornado do any damage in Ardmore ? I used to find yellow morels in that little town by the first of April.


----------



## noskydaddy

T tom said:


> I'm a Bud Light guy myself, just can't get enough on a hot day.
> 
> For all you connoisseurs that are going to the foray, Quaff On brewery in Nashville In. is just down the road. They have a good variety of craft beer. My favorite is busted knuckle.


I've gotten my "QUAFF ON" down there in Nashville. Like the pizza too!

I had the biggest *anxiety attack *of my life there in Spring last year

I threw money at my GF and said,_ "I'm about to take off running babe!"_

10 seconds later, my brain dumped some chemistry 
all over my brain and I felt wonderful. Enjoyed the 
flight of beer and the rest of our evening!

You'd never know but here's a picture!


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Im on pins n needles waiting, went to florida and on way home was in a tornado in ardmore Alabama
> 
> Mann im so sorry to hear that, i will pray for you! We just found out my 23yr old daughters cancer is back and now a second kind as well she just had surgery two months ago underwent radiation treatments now getting ready for the chemo again. Cancer sucks!


man we are all so sorry about your daughter kiddo. wish her and you the best of luck.
Have you read up about our trip to Lake Monroe ?


----------



## Stelthshroomer

noskydaddy said:


> Hey, hey, I'm testing this.
> 
> If this picture shows up, I may
> have just figured the easiest way to post photos. EVER!
> 
> Who wants to know?!
> 
> View attachment 4161


Ok I'll bite how did you do it???


----------



## tommyjosh

br5 said:


> Left for work this morning at 6:40 and the spring peepers we're going at it. Temp. was 49 this morning in Kokomo. Based on progression chart and all, somewhere around the 18th should be prime. Be nice to pick on 15th and 21st. Moisture is there for now and with temps staying toward the cooler side we could be in for a banner year. My two best years ever I needed a sweat shirt and at times a jacket too. Posted a video to YouTube called -Morels 2015 thirty around dead elm- It will get your blood pumping for how it could be. I sat and watched morel hunting video's for an hour last night. I can't remember the name but it has mother load in it where a guy comes across a patch of old ones that's amazing.


I always love watching morel videos too


----------



## deleted

tommyjosh said:


> I always love watching morel videos too


Hay tj, question for ya...i see you post on like fifteen or twenty different boards, just wondered exactly which state is yours dude...


----------



## tommyjosh

vern said:


> Hay tj, question for ya...i see you post on like fifteen or twenty different boards, just wondered exactly which state is yours dude...


Minneosta but we travel all over we usually follow them up from Missouri or this year we were thinking Illinois or Indiana


----------



## Footballguy6305

Not confirmed, but on the sighting board. If true they have to be in Southern Indiana


----------



## morelas must-shroom

elmgirl said:


> Im on pins n needles waiting, went to florida and on way home was in a tornado in ardmore Alabama
> 
> Mann im so sorry to hear that, i will pray for you! We just found out my 23yr old daughters cancer is back and now a second kind as well she just had surgery two months ago underwent radiation treatments now getting ready for the chemo again. Cancer sucks!


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Elmgirl, thanks for your prayers. Really sorry to hear about your daughter. I will pray for her too.


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> He a Minisqurotom
> Damn Vern olbuddy, I figured you'd
> Be in Indy at the Alice Cooper concert.
> 
> Good on the Cincinnati!
> I have to go to Aurora to my gransons BD party the 7th.
> They make me go across the street to a 50ac woods to smoke my fatty. Didn't find squat last year.


Its just like this bubba...if it aint classic country, i just dont know what it are...


----------



## Tool fan

Here’s Il on Facebook but on the one posted earlier zero in Il


----------



## Tool fan

Just putting in my one cent worth


----------



## indy_nebo

Man, I really wish blacks would decide that central Indiana is a nice place to grow.... 

TO ANYONE IN CENTRAL, IM TALKING WITHIN A 30 MIN DRIVE TO MARION COUNTY, PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU HAVE ANY LUCK WITH BLACKS. I NEED INPUT.

In fact, I had a thread on it last year, i may start another one...


----------



## eternalsunking

indy_nebo said:


> Man, I really wish blacks would decide that central Indiana is a nice place to grow....
> 
> TO ANYONE IN CENTRAL, IM TALKING WITHIN A 30 MIN DRIVE TO MARION COUNTY, PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU HAVE ANY LUCK WITH BLACKS. I NEED INPUT.
> 
> In fact, I had a thread on it last year, i may start another one...


If you figure it out, be sure to share. Hamilton County here.


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> man we are all so sorry about your daughter kiddo. wish her and you the best of luck.
> Have you read up about our trip to Lake Monroe ?


No i havent vern?


----------



## engalwood

Gettn ansy but going to be a few as its going to cool off for a few but hope thats wrong!


----------



## engalwood

elmgirl said:


> No i havent vern?



Yeah when is that


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> No i havent vern?


Hi kiddo, yes, on the 21st several of us are meeting at a campground on Lake Monroe for an overnight camping trip/mushroom hunt/telling lies around a campfire SAt. night...lol
in a couple of days on the first, i will lay out the entire facts for the trip. its gonna be a hoot.
"1st Annual Paynetown Classic" foray
Have a look here and tell what ya think..https://www.morels.com/threads/2018-indiana-morel-update.95635/page-69#post-106810


----------



## noskydaddy

Stelthshroomer said:


> Ok I'll bite how did you do it???



Ok, so here's what I did and I hope this 
saves a lot of people problems inserting images:

Find the image you want and open it.

Then find the "PRINT SCREEN" button on your keyboard and press it once. 
(sometimes "PRNT SCRN," abbreviated)

Next, come back here and right-click and 
paste in the body (text) area.

The image should insert properly.

Worked for me. Let's see some test pics!


----------



## Old Elm

noskydaddy said:


> Ok, so here's what I did and I hope this
> saves a lot of people problems inserting images:
> 
> Find the image you want and open it.
> 
> Then find the "PRINT SCREEN" button on your keyboard and press it once.
> (sometimes "PRNT SCRN," abbreviated)
> 
> Next, come back here and right-click and
> paste in the body (text) area.
> 
> The image should insert properly.
> 
> Worked for me. Let's see some test pics!


----------



## Old Elm

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 4171
> View attachment 4171


Works for me, THX'z


----------



## sb




----------



## wade

indy_nebo said:


> Man, I really wish blacks would decide that central Indiana is a nice place to grow....
> 
> TO ANYONE IN CENTRAL, IM TALKING WITHIN A 30 MIN DRIVE TO MARION COUNTY, PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU HAVE ANY LUCK WITH BLACKS. I NEED INPUT.
> 
> In fact, I had a thread on it last year, i may start another one...


Absolutely Not..Nope Not snow a Days But 45 years ago YES, they where abundant..anyone could walk into the woods and fill 3 Marsh paper Grocery Sacks..and still go find more Easily. 
" What has Changed???"
A few things...
But a main factor is *Old Growth*


----------



## deleted

engalwood said:


> Yeah when is that


yea buddy, on the 21st at paynetown campground on Lake Monroe. will post all of the details tomorrow..stand by..


----------



## deleted

Here's a good question...


----------



## jashroomer

Just checked the updated 10 day forecast for Bloomington. Good news, 64 on 4/3, bad news is a low of 26 on 4/7, and looks like several days of highs in the 40s. Nature can't seem to get out of first gear.

Went and looked at temps for March 2017, we had 12 days of 60s, and 3 days in the 70s. Let's hope those temps arrive soon.


----------



## Footballguy6305

Tess said:


> Saw a guy in posey county during that warm spell that found one a week ago.


I keep thinking about going down this weekend to find a few early blacks... but then I'm like I'll probably find 5, if that, and waste my time. April always teases until mid month.


----------



## eternalsunking




----------



## noskydaddy

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 4171
> View attachment 4171


That's a beautiful sight!


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> Saw a guy in posey county during that warm spell that found one a week ago.


On the Kentucky board, a guy found two just a few miles from me. i may have a peek tomorrow myself..


----------



## Tool fan

vern said:


> On the Kentucky board, a guy found two just a few miles from me. i may have a peek tomorrow myself..


Go get them Vern


----------



## Toastyjakes

Im a lurker lol
I love this board and I'm pumped for your lake trip in a couple weeks..

I'm an illinois hunter and even though it's been chilly I've still been out scouting and looking..

But I thought you all night want to know


----------



## deleted

Toastyjakes said:


> Im a lurker lol
> I love this board and I'm pumped for your lake trip in a couple weeks..
> 
> I'm an illinois hunter and even though it's been chilly I've still been out scouting and looking..
> 
> But I thought you all night want to know


That pic is great...i meant the one in your avatar...


----------



## Toastyjakes

Lol thank you sir! Grew her out myself.

From the edge of the Illinois/iowa/Missouri border I can say that we're still at least a week away from early black and yard greys (which I have that usually pop a week before the season goes crazy)

Temps here this week are in the 50s with a couple nights low in the low 30s but next week is calling for high 50s/low 60s..
Hasn't stopped me though lol I'll be out til I find fhe first one


----------



## Toastyjakes

I keep sitting down, packing up and forgetting I'm gonna go walking..


----------



## Footballguy6305

Toastyjakes said:


> Im a lurker lol
> I love this board and I'm pumped for your lake trip in a couple weeks..
> 
> I'm an illinois hunter and even though it's been chilly I've still been out scouting and looking..
> 
> But I thought you all night want to know


That's a nice size early season yellow... wish it was real, but I'm not sure on that one. I say circa 2017.


----------



## Toastyjakes

Oh it's not mine.. just posted on the great morels tracker


----------



## Footballguy6305

Toastyjakes said:


> Oh it's not mine.. just posted on the great morels tracker


Oh I know it was a screenshot, just saying in general. You're good man! Appreciate the heads up always.


----------



## deleted

Hay Footballguy...found all of these this morning...


----------



## Toastyjakes

Hahahaha!! How'd you get those snails to kiss?
It's looking better out here.. suns out and actually a bit warm when the wind isn't blowing


----------



## Footballguy6305

vern said:


> Hay Footballguy...found all of these this morning...
> View attachment 4204
> View attachment 4205
> View attachment 4206
> View attachment 4207
> View attachment 4208
> View attachment 4209


Haha! Hey now I can't help I've got the itch... I literally start dreaming about finding morels this time of the year!


----------



## deleted

Oh, sorry. i forgot about these ones i also found...


----------



## Guest

I figured Good Friday would be a good day to go out scouting for the first time this year.. So my brother in law and l each rolled up a fatty and hit the woods.. Almost immediately, my feet slid out from under me as I was walking down a hill, and I busted my ass good.. The ground was a muddy mess.. You could here it squishing under your feet as you walked.. There were no signs of growth yet on the forest floor.. Everything was brown except for a small patch of wild onions and a decent size patch of ramps that's been up for a couple weeks.. I pulled a few onions and ate them as we walked through the woods.. I left the ramps to grow for a few more weeks though.. I think realistically I'm looking at somewhere around 3-4 more weeks before the mushroom madness really gets started around here..


----------



## Footballguy6305

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I figured Good Friday would be a good day to go out scouting for the first time this year.. So my brother in law and l each rolled up a fatty and hit the woods.. Almost immediately, my feet slid out from under me as I was walking down a hill, and I busted my ass good.. The ground was a muddy mess.. You could here it squishing under your feet as you walked.. There were no signs of growth yet on the forest floor.. Everything was brown except for a small patch of wild onions and a decent size patch of ramps that's been up for a couple weeks.. I pulled a few onions and ate them as we walked through the woods.. I left the ramps to grow for a few more weeks though.. I think realistically I'm looking at somewhere around 3-4 before the mushroom madness really gets started around here..
> View attachment 4215
> 
> View attachment 4216


Thanks for the update. You in southern Indiana?


----------



## Guest

Footballguy6305 said:


> Thanks for the update. You in southern Indiana?


No I'm in central Indiana.. About 60 miles north of Indianapolis..


----------



## br5

vern said:


> Oh, sorry. i forgot about these ones i also found...
> View attachment 4211
> View attachment 4210
> View attachment 4212
> View attachment 4213
> View attachment 4214


Okay, since we're getting off on frog pictures, I used to really be into poison arrow frogs. Still have a few, these are some of my favorite.


----------



## noskydaddy

The fake out: A flaccid leaf hanging over a stick 
looking perfectly like a huge black morel.

Ok, so they wanna play rough?
That's my specialty!


----------



## wade

I'm stranded at *Cabelas* 
In Hoffman Estates IL.
Not a bad place to be hanging out.
But 4 hours here I'm getting sleepy







Robin and I were driving home about 10:00pm one night back in 2012 on old st rd 37 south..about 2 miles north of Lake Monroe Dam..and I had Never been Face to Face with a Tember Wolf till that Night
Man He was Big ..i had always heard of them but Never caught or seen one till that Night for about 4 seconds then he disappeared


----------



## wade

Maybe that's a Morel Moon Risen out there tonight..


----------



## Guest

Just saw this on Facebook..


----------



## noskydaddy

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Just saw this on Facebook..
> View attachment 4235


Is that one of those "honey hell-hole" morels?!


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> Maybe that's a Morel Moon Risen out there tonight..
> View attachment 4233


I was walking today and I kept saying aloud, "THE HUNDRED YEAR HUNT!"


----------



## wade

Here it come, We're Bout to find out


----------



## tommyjosh

There were like 6 reports on morels of Indiana Facebook report


----------



## nutsak

eternalsunking said:


> I ended up picking a couple bags from @nutsak and sharing them with my shrooming buddy. I am very happy with them, I just need to break them in


Buddy I am hitting the woods tomorrow. I haven't had a day off in months so I am taking a much needed hike on some hilltops.

Hopefully I will post some photos with some shrooms tomorrow night.


----------



## morelsxs

thegreatmorel website showing a find in Selvin, IN.


----------



## nutsak

I've been offline for a week and a half moving my workshop to a new location.

Now that I am back getting caught up I can see that the uma blizzard on sat had you guy going apeshit on the forum ! Baahahahahah! Guys! MUCHO take it EASY!

I am hitting the hilltops tomorrow in northern KY. I will report my findings.
It will be my first day off in about 5 months so for me it's a much needed hike to blow off some stress. I suggest you guys do the same thing. Go slip around in some ankle deep mud and come home soggy wet in disappointment.

Or if you get lucky you may come home with a morel sandwich.

Good luck dudes! Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

noskydaddy said:


> Is that one of those "honey hell-hole" morels?!


No it's not mine.. Just saw someone posted it on Facebook..


----------



## nutsak

finderoftheshrooms said:


> No it's not mine.. Just saw someone posted it on Facebook..


I ate some bad Arby's meat about a week ago and I'm still farting it. It's haunting me in my dreams.


----------



## deleted

nutsak said:


> I ate some bad Arby's meat about a week ago and I'm still farting it. It's haunting me in my dreams.


Thats more than i needed to know bubba...


----------



## indy_nebo

vern said:


> Oh, sorry. i forgot about these ones i also found...
> View attachment 4211
> View attachment 4210
> View attachment 4212
> View attachment 4213
> View attachment 4214


Lol, you gotta eat plenty of them fly agarics to be out there seeing THAT crazy s


----------



## indy_nebo

Ok damn. Sorry to eat up so much page folks!

This is literally the ONLY time I ever post online. I dont do , y'all are the only site I contribute to, so please be patient with me...


----------



## indy_nebo

But anywho, this was my first find exactly 1 year ago. Well, one year plus 2 hrs I guess now...
The woods looked MUCH different today than last year. Last year the catchweed was already lickin at my shoelaces and the elm buds were already sprouted. I thought it was a sign of the year o' plenty, but alas- we all know how that story ends.


----------



## wade

indy_nebo said:


> Ok damn. Sorry to eat up so much page folks!
> 
> This is literally the ONLY time I ever post shit online. I dont do Facefuck, y'all are the only site I contribute to, so please be patient with me...


Hi Indy_nebo.. Wade here...
I just woke up..and read through your posts as you were trying to figure out how to add your picture..
It was no bother at all for me to scroll through your attempts...
It was more of a good morning Humor .. Thanks for trying and trying, until you got your picture up for us...
it is ideal information and a Very Encouraging Picture..
Also.. Likewise, This is the only site that I contribute to..and I barely find my way around on here...
Thank You Sir


----------



## wade

We Were to Sleepy to drive back to Indianapolis last Night..
So we are just waking up now to Birds singing all around us..
in this picture you can.. see that Morel Moon again. Now its setting in the Western Sky
We slept in this truck last night...
Near "Tinley Park Illinois" south west Chicago suburbs..Safe in an Empty Parking lot..surrounded by Thousands and







Thousands of Acres of Woods and Farmland..we have or eyes on several spots around here that we intend to Hunt this year


----------



## wade

Rollin South..Headed for Indy


----------



## br5

wade said:


> We Were to Sleepy to drive back to Indianapolis last Night..
> So we are just waking up now to Birds singing all around us..
> in this picture you can.. see that Morel Moon again. Now its setting in the Western Sky
> We slept in this truck last night...
> Near "Tinley Park Illinois" south west Chicago suburbs..Safe in an Empty Parking lot..surrounded by Thousands and
> View attachment 4238
> Thousands of Acres of Woods and Farmland..we have or eyes on several spots around here that we intend to Hunt this year


Wade,
Your going the wrong direction, I'm sitting here waiting on you report from MO?


----------



## morelsxs

Kokomo, IN reporting sighting of ruby-throated humming bird yesterday . . .


----------



## wade

Gonna be a minute.. We hope to leave out on our Hunting journeys Tuesday


----------



## noskydaddy

@wade I saw your thermometer. 
What range of ground temps do you commonly look for?

I ask because I have never taken temps of the ground but I started this year. Just need a tip, not the answer! I'll put in the time. Just need a framework.

Thanks.


----------



## noskydaddy

@vern i don't want to see a snarky comment or a 
cutesy MEME or a karoke jam session until I see 
your 1st morel find reported! 

Southern IN is in play! What say you?


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> @wade I saw your thermometer.
> What range of ground temps do you commonly look for?
> 
> I ask because I have never taken temps of the ground but I started this year. Just need a tip, not the answer! I'll put in the time. Just need a framework.
> 
> Thanks.


@noskydaddy and everyone...
If I wait for consistent 3 days at 55degree ground temps.. then I'll find some suprising early ones that I'm to late on or barely caught them in time..
Conclusion; any warm spells we have.
Set some Early spots slow SLOW growing
Then these spots only need the next warm day or one Sunny day to seemingly Pop over night.... Thus if you have ground temps at 50degrees dont be waiting..
Get on out there and watch all the other signs as they develop..
Examples; if you see flys, mosquito, bees, Butterflies, snake, turtle, bag worms in trees, Ants Working the Ground.
Then Morels are already up Near by
And or air temps nights t Days 45-65degrees


----------



## wade

My Uncle says Nothing found in
Booneville in. Yet...Him and his friends have checked all of their early spots..
And found Zero


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> @noskydaddy and everyone...
> If I wait for consistent 3 days at 55degree ground temps.. then I'll find some suprising early ones that I'm to late on or barely caught them in time..
> Conclusion; any warm spells we have.
> Set some Early spots slow SLOW growing
> Then these spots only need the next warm day or one Sunny day to seemingly Pop over night.... Thus if you have ground temps at 50degrees dont be waiting..
> Get on out there and watch all the other signs as they develop..
> Examples; if you see flys, mosquito, bees, Butterflies, snake, turtle, bag worms in trees, Ants Working the Ground.
> Then Morels are already up Near by
> And or air temps nights t Days 45-65degrees


Thanks @wade that's more than enough info buddy!

As usual, you over deliver.
Much appreciated.


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> @vern i don't want to see a snarky comment or a
> cutesy MEME or a karoke jam session until I see
> your 1st morel find reported!
> 
> Southern IN is in play! What say you?


Well im planning on going today about three o'clock when it warms up a bit........Holy Crap, its 3:15 and i just woke up from a three hour nap. .. No Shit, i just woke up..lol. let me drink some coffee and see if i can muster up enough strength to go..


----------



## tommyjosh

vern said:


> Well im planning on going today about three o'clock when it warms up a bit........Holy Crap, its 3:15 and i just woke up from a three hour nap. .. No Shit, i just woke up..lol. let me drink some coffee and see if i can muster up enough strength to go..


Are you hunting I. Louisville or traveling south a little bit


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> Well im planning on going today about three o'clock when it warms up a bit........Holy Crap, its 3:15 and i just woke up from a three hour nap. .. No Shit, i just woke up..lol. let me drink some coffee and see if i can muster up enough strength to go..



Good luck buddy. 
No heat on that, just playing around.


----------



## br5

tommyjosh said:


> Are you hunting I. Louisville or traveling south a little bit


Tommy you down south yet?


----------



## tommyjosh

br5 said:


> Tommy you down south yet?


Nope not yet from minneosta if we go it will probably be missouri


----------



## zinnas

T tom said:


> View attachment 4243
> 
> Found my first morel last night. That sumbich has been there 30yr and I never seen it before.


LMAO TOO FUNNY


----------



## br5

tommyjosh said:


> Nope not yet from minneosta if we go it will probably be missouri


Looks like you could use some moisture up there. Still plenty of time though.


----------



## indy_nebo

wade said:


> Hi Indy_nebo.. Wade here...
> I just woke up..and read through your posts as you were trying to figure out how to add your picture..
> It was no bother at all for me to scroll through your attempts...
> It was more of a good morning Humor .. Thanks for trying and trying, until you got your picture up for us...
> it is ideal information and a Very Encouraging Picture..
> Also.. Likewise, This is the only site that I contribute to..and I barely find my way around on here...
> Thank You Sir


Lol, no thank you! 
I can rest easy knowing that ur out there dedicating a lot of footwork in the places I dont have the time to visit and if they pop I know you will be one of the first to know! Good luck out there brother.


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Good luck buddy.
> No heat on that, just playing around.





noskydaddy said:


> @vern i don't want to see a snarky comment or a
> cutesy MEME or a karoke jam session until I see
> your 1st morel find reported!
> 
> Southern IN is in play! What say you?


_*Well i gulped down three cups of coffee, slapped myself twice to wake up, put on my cloths and my waders...and headed off to the great Forrest..hunted for almost three hours..









NUFF SAID ??*_


----------



## deleted

tommyjosh said:


> Are you hunting I. Louisville or traveling south a little bit


In the Louisville area just across the river where i live in Ind.


----------



## deleted

*Take a look at the Kentucky board if you want to drool a little bit..*

https://www.morels.com/threads/2018-kentucky-morels-thread.95677/page-15


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> _*Well i gulped down three cups of coffee, slapped myself twice to wake up, put on my cloths and my waders...and headed off to the great Forrest..hunted for almost three hours..
> View attachment 4280
> 
> 
> NUFF SAID ??*_


Good effort @verny.


----------



## gbmillerman

If the extended forecast hold true, it looks after the tenth, it’s going to get warm and we have been set up with great early conditions! Hoping for a great year.


----------



## tommyjosh

br5 said:


> Looks like you could use some moisture up there. Still plenty of time though.


Yea we are gettin plenty right now but snow just got 6inches with more to come


----------



## sb

Anyone seen this yet?


*Reuters News Service


Science & Technology Trends*

*Morel Mushroom Hunters to have New Tool – if they are willing to hunt at night.*

The below profiled industrial testing technology has been tweaked and newly incorporated into a portable Li-on battery-driven laser irradiation devise for night-time usage in detecting Morchella Mushroom by its hydrazine fluorescence, at ranges extending to approximately 25ft. The device frequency operates beyond the human visual range which then causes a purple-light reaction-fluorescence within the human visual range. It doesn’t replace a flashlight, however. Field tests have shown it to be highly effective at night.

The device has a continuous and selectable burst, intermittent mode as well as power level modulation. Because of the power needs associated with wide laser beam dispersal the unit will come with two rechargeable Li-on batteries (one extra).

It will be manufactured by a treasure/metal detector company in the US and is stated to retail for $695. Product press releases are expected within several months.









*Hydrazine-Selective Chromogenic and Fluorogenic Probe*

Myung Gil Choi, Jiyoung Hwang, Jung Ok Moon, Jaeyoung Sung, and Suk-Kyu Chang

Department of Chemistry, Chung-Ang University, Seoul 156-756, Korea


*Highly Selective Sub-ppm Naked-Eye Detection of Hydrazine in Morchella Mushrooms with Modulated Laser Probe*
*Copyright © 2017 American Chemical Society*
“The probes display dramatic enhancements in the fluorescence emission intensity with as high as 83 to 173-fold increases in the presence of hydrazine. These probes enable the detection of hydrazine at distance with the naked eye well below sub-ppm concentrations (ca. 30 ppb) with analytical detection limits of 5.4 ppb for *1* and 7.7 ppb for *2*, which are far exceeded by the accepted lower limit for hydrazine (10 ppb) set by the US EPA”


----------



## celticcurl

LOL... a bit off topic but it makes me think of that space junk that is supposed to fall today... the officials are all worried about the hydrazine and MI has activated it's Emergency Operations procedures. 

700.00 is a bit out of my price range. But hunting at night would be so much fun. Up here in MI you might survive the night with some of your blood. Unless you are in da U.P. then you might just get sucked dry and carried away.


----------



## celticcurl

My husband wants to know how many morels will it take to make racing gas.


----------



## sb

There's a few places I might get shot if I had to use a visible light at night. Shit!! I'd have to buy a pair of night-vision goggles probably. Ha, ha!


----------



## Already Gone

sb said:


> Anyone seen this yet?
> 
> 
> *Reuters News Service
> 
> 
> Science & Technology Trends*
> 
> *Morel Mushroom Hunters to have New Tool – if they are willing to hunt at night.*
> 
> The below profiled industrial testing technology has been tweaked and newly incorporated into a portable Li-on battery-driven laser irradiation devise for night-time usage in detecting Morchella Mushroom by its hydrazine fluorescence, at ranges extending to approximately 25ft. The device frequency operates beyond the human visual range which then causes a purple-light reaction-fluorescence within the human visual range. It doesn’t replace a flashlight, however. Field tests have shown it to be highly effective at night.
> 
> The device has a continuous and selectable burst, intermittent mode as well as power level modulation. Because of the power needs associated with wide laser beam dispersal the unit will come with two rechargeable Li-on batteries (one extra).
> 
> It will be manufactured by a treasure/metal detector company in the US and is stated to retail for $695. Product press releases are expected within several months.
> 
> View attachment 4297
> 
> *Hydrazine-Selective Chromogenic and Fluorogenic Probe*
> 
> Myung Gil Choi, Jiyoung Hwang, Jung Ok Moon, Jaeyoung Sung, and Suk-Kyu Chang
> 
> Department of Chemistry, Chung-Ang University, Seoul 156-756, Korea
> 
> 
> *Highly Selective Sub-ppm Naked-Eye Detection of Hydrazine in Morchella Mushrooms with Modulated Laser Probe*
> *Copyright © 2017 American Chemical Society*
> “The probes display dramatic enhancements in the fluorescence emission intensity with as high as 83 to 173-fold increases in the presence of hydrazine. These probes enable the detection of hydrazine at distance with the naked eye well below sub-ppm concentrations (ca. 30 ppb) with analytical detection limits of 5.4 ppb for *1* and 7.7 ppb for *2*, which are far exceeded by the accepted lower limit for hydrazine (10 ppb) set by the US EPA”


Who'da thunk? Morel hunting actually _is_ akin to "rocket science".


----------



## wade

sb said:


> Anyone seen this yet?
> 
> 
> *Reuters News Service
> 
> 
> Science & Technology Trends*
> 
> *Morel Mushroom Hunters to have New Tool – if they are willing to hunt at night.*
> 
> The below profiled industrial testing technology has been tweaked and newly incorporated into a portable Li-on battery-driven laser irradiation devise for night-time usage in detecting Morchella Mushroom by its hydrazine fluorescence, at ranges extending to approximately 25ft. The device frequency operates beyond the human visual range which then causes a purple-light reaction-fluorescence within the human visual range. It doesn’t replace a flashlight, however. Field tests have shown it to be highly effective at night.
> 
> The device has a continuous and selectable burst, intermittent mode as well as power level modulation. Because of the power needs associated with wide laser beam dispersal the unit will come with two rechargeable Li-on batteries (one extra).
> 
> It will be manufactured by a treasure/metal detector company in the US and is stated to retail for $695. Product press releases are expected within several months.
> 
> View attachment 4297
> 
> *Hydrazine-Selective Chromogenic and Fluorogenic Probe*
> 
> Myung Gil Choi, Jiyoung Hwang, Jung Ok Moon, Jaeyoung Sung, and Suk-Kyu Chang
> 
> Department of Chemistry, Chung-Ang University, Seoul 156-756, Korea
> 
> 
> *Highly Selective Sub-ppm Naked-Eye Detection of Hydrazine in Morchella Mushrooms with Modulated Laser Probe*
> *Copyright © 2017 American Chemical Society*
> “The probes display dramatic enhancements in the fluorescence emission intensity with as high as 83 to 173-fold increases in the presence of hydrazine. These probes enable the detection of hydrazine at distance with the naked eye well below sub-ppm concentrations (ca. 30 ppb) with analytical detection limits of 5.4 ppb for *1* and 7.7 ppb for *2*, which are far exceeded by the accepted lower limit for hydrazine (10 ppb) set by the US EPA”


It's the end of the World as We know it.
It's the end of the world as we know it. 
It's the end of the world as we know it 
And I feel Fine


----------



## Toastyjakes

63 and sunny yesterday and now this..
Are we gonna skip straight back to winter?


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> It's the end of the World as We know it.
> It's the end of the world as we know it.
> It's the end of the world as we know it
> And I feel Fine


Sounds like shooting fish in a barrel... I do _have_ are a very particular _set of skills_. Skills _I have_ acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for shrooms like you !!


----------



## deleted

Toastyjakes said:


> 63 and sunny yesterday and now this..
> Are we gonna skip straight back to winter?
> View attachment 4302


Don't be such a wimp...get your butt out there and take care of business young man...


----------



## Toastyjakes

I think they're popping now








I'll just sit at home and wait to pick @vern


----------



## sb

*Regarding Reuters: 
Morel Mushroom Hunters to have New Tool – if they are willing to hunt at night. 
Sub-ppm Naked-Eye Distance-Detection of Hydrazine in Morchella Mushrooms with Modulated Laser Probe (post #1570 above)

APRIL FOOLS!! Ha, Ha, Ha!
*
I laughed so many times making that up that my belly almost hurt.


----------



## guff76

Howdy everybody I've read up to page 30 n I can tell it's the same ol lies n B's going on this year as usual lol. Glad everyone's spirit's are good! Well got me a set of clubs for shrooming, don't remember who said something about them but gonna put them to the test.
Isn't that painters Creek at potoka? But believe it's a good crappie spot but think it's more out in a boat. Yea finder it's a 4 hour drive. What dealership you work at? I live outside Marion out by landess.


----------



## guff76

Hey Vern how's the shrooming in Crawford county? A buddy just bought some land there n he said it's out in the sticks


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> Hey Vern how's the shrooming in Crawford county? A buddy just bought some land there n he said it's out in the sticks


Guff old buddy. how the hell have you been sir ?
I'm SE in Clark County. had a look yesterday but nodda. ill be back out in a couple of days.
And yes..lol. same ol' bull hockey goin on here while we are all waiting for the horn to blow. you know i wont let it get to quiet here..


----------



## deleted

_*Welcome one and all to the 1st annual...
"PAYNETOWN CLASSIC FORAY"
at the paynetown campground on Lake Monroe
located in south central Ind. on April 21st
I will be reserving primitive campsites (picnic table, grill, and firepit only).
I will be getting them for one night only however you may stay for extra night as you like.
If things are good i may very well stay an extra night myself. staying overnight is optional if you want it to be just a day hunt Sat. or Sunday.
Campsites are available for up to two tents and two vehicles only. cost is twenty dollars per site or about ten bucks each tent when split. aditional parking is nearby.
I am going to need some specific information from everyone so i know what to reserve. 
changes should not be a problem just give me some notice when you can.
I need to know specifically if you will be bringing a tent, or staying in a vehicle. also member br5 is bring two 6-8 man tents for whomever might like to stay together there, (i would need to know that as well).
If you have any cut firewood, throw a chunk in the trunk for the campfire pit where we will be consuming mass quantities of shrooms, beers, and and telling lies.
Wives and girlfriends are welcome at there own risk..lol. profanity and bad jokes can be expected.
SO...please provide me with the best info as possible and make this a HUGE success.
Respond here ar if you like you may message me here by clicking on my Avatar then typing in the box and hit post.
again feel free to bring your buddies or whomever you like.
LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT AND HAVE A BLAST.
https://www.indianaoutfitters.com/M...ana/monroe_paynetown_electric_nonelectric.pdf

https://www.google.com/maps/@39.0823504,-86.4318199,15.64z
*_
*(I WILL BE RIPOSTING THIS REGULARLY FOR THE NEXT WEEK OR TWO)*
_*




*_


----------



## Shroomdude78

saw this on Facebook today. Its on!!


----------



## br5

sb said:


> *Reuters:
> Morel Mushroom Hunters to have New Tool – if they are willing to hunt at night.
> Sub-ppm Naked-Eye Distance-Detection of Hydrazine in Morchella Mushrooms with Modulated Laser Probe (above)
> 
> APRIL FOOLS!! Ha, Ha, Ha!
> *
> I laughed so many times making that up that my belly almost hurt.


An
You killed it! I knew I should have googled it, but it was too expensive so I didn't. Lol
Nicely done.


----------



## indy_nebo

sb said:


> *Reuters:
> Morel Mushroom Hunters to have New Tool – if they are willing to hunt at night.
> Sub-ppm Naked-Eye Distance-Detection of Hydrazine in Morchella Mushrooms with Modulated Laser Probe (above)
> 
> APRIL FOOLS!! Ha, Ha, Ha!
> *
> I laughed so many times making that up that my belly almost hurt.


Hahahaaaaaaa!!!!! Genius!
That's the best fool I've heard in YEARS!!!

Man I hope I can make it on the 21st...


----------



## indy_nebo

Can anyone share with me HOW to post pictures directly from my Google photo gallery on my galaxy S8?
I posted my pic the other day from my Photobucket account. If I have to upload a pic to that every time I want to post on here, I suppose I'll just have to bite the bullet, but there's got to be a more direct route...?


----------



## indy_nebo

My mom just gave me one of the best Easter presents I've ever got! I always give her a good mess of yellows every year, so she wanted to pay me back...mmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## indy_nebo

I'm gonna save it, hopefully for the P-town shakedown!


----------



## celticcurl

indy_nebo said:


> Hahahaaaaaaa!!!!! Genius!
> That's the best fool I've heard in YEARS!!!
> 
> Man I hope I can make it on the 21st...


Oh crap that was a joke? I had skimmed over the post this morning before leaving for Easter festivities. I was going to thoroughly read it tonight and then do some research and see if my hubby could make me one.

I HATE April Fools now.  I want a night time mushroom finder! I guess I'll have to train one of my cats now. 

grrrrrrrr grumble grumble... gosh durn Hoosiers anyways

 pppppppttthhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## deleted

indy_nebo said:


> My mom just gave me one of the best Easter presents I've ever got! I always give her a good mess of yellows every year, so she wanted to pay me back...mmmmmmmmm!!!!


DUDE...had some of that last year and it is KILLER good !!


----------



## deleted

indy_nebo said:


> Can anyone share with me HOW to post pictures directly from my Google photo gallery on my galaxy S8?
> I posted my pic the other day from my Photobucket account. If I have to upload a pic to that every time I want to post on here, I suppose I'll just have to bite the bullet, but there's got to be a more direct route...?


Only way i know how is to email the pics to myself and then upload them here..


----------



## guff76

Verno I knew you wouldn't let us down lol. It's snowing pretty good here right now, a wet snow at that! 
Damn I see gonna get a group together n a couple weeks or so for the gathering we had talked about last year. I'm pissed I'm not gonna make it, don't think my back will handle all that, can't hardly walk much without my leg n foot going numb n back hurting like a @#()$-&@&#&#. I'm bout to go get it cut up on see if that helps.
But I'm ready to go do the little looking around that I do but the way things are looking that won't be for another 2-3 weeks up here. 
How the hell you been bro?


----------



## guff76

indy_nebo said:


> My mom just gave me one of the best Easter presents I've ever got! I always give her a good mess of yellows every year, so she wanted to pay me back...mmmmmmmmm!!!!


Damn I bet that is gonna be tasty!


----------



## guff76

The subject of the night finding: when I use to go coonhunting we would see so many shrooms it was crazy, we couldn't pick them cause are pockets on are bibs where stuffed full of beer so had nowhere to put them


----------



## guff76

@T tom where you the one that had said something bout golf clubs make good shrooming sticks?


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> There will be two of us there. A third may show up. We have a tent.


Outstanding Tess, got you down kiddo. If your friend commits anytime soon, just let me know if there will be an additional tent or not...


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> Hell me and Vern are all gimped up this year too, we'll have a Scooby Snack or two. What ya gonna do when you get old, time to tuffen up butter cup.


I would but can't my job does randoms or else I would, don't really feel like carrying around a bottle of fake piss, plus you only get one chance at that n if ya screw up bye bye job


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> Hell me and Vern are all gimped up this year too, we'll have a Scooby Snack or two. What ya gonna do when you get old, time to tuffen up butter cup.


Been dealing with this back thing for a few years now it's just getting worse n worse so all they do is give me a stronger pill to take n so on. I'm just kinda at a point where I'm tired of taking pills. But your damn right ol Scooby is the best


----------



## Inthewild

guff76 said:


> @T tom where you the one that had said something bout golf clubs make good shrooming sticks?


Guff, Twas I. Glad to see you make it to the board this year. This sucks lurking from Wisconsin, but all Morels will come in due time. Good luck ladies and gents.


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> Verno I knew you wouldn't let us down lol. It's snowing pretty good here right now, a wet snow at that!
> Damn I see gonna get a group together n a couple weeks or so for the gathering we had talked about last year. I'm pissed I'm not gonna make it, don't think my back will handle all that, can't hardly walk much without my leg n foot going numb n back hurting like a @#()$-&@&#&#. I'm bout to go get it cut up on see if that helps.
> But I'm ready to go do the little looking around that I do but the way things are looking that won't be for another 2-3 weeks up here.
> How the hell you been bro?


Welcome to my world Guff. years ago i had two back surgeries. now i have developed bone spurs and if i stand in one spot for five min. my left leg goes immediately to sleep. i cant cook a meal without sitting down several times. combined with COPD, i dont know how i do it but i do. Other than that dude i am just peachy...


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> No sir, I have no need for anything golf.


Yea me either lol somebody on here last year said they make good shrooming sticks so I got a free set just for that lol


----------



## guff76

Inthewild said:


> Guff, Twas I. Glad to see you make it to the board this year. This sucks lurking from Wisconsin, but all Morels will come in due time. Good luck ladies and gents.


Yes the person with the pic of the fawn lol well got a set to try out lol


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> Welcome to my world Guff. years ago i had two back surgeries. now i have developed bone spurs and if i stand in one spot for five min. my left leg goes immediately to sleep. i cant cook a meal without sitting down several times. combined with COPD, i dont know how i do it but i do. Other than that dude i am just peachy...


Yea it sucks doc been talking bout rods


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> I go the 5th for an epidural steroid injection. It' a new doctor so I'm sure they will make me come back a few times to milk the insurance before they actually do it.


Well hell yeah they will they wouldn't have it any other way! Damn crooked @#$&$##'s. I've done those n they only worked so long for me so would get another one. So eventually said no tired of paying that much money for something that didn't last. I hope it works for you, everybody case is different


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> The last one lasted over 2yr. If I hadn't lifted something I knew better lifting I'd still be good.


Yea that's what gets us, life still has to go on n still gotta do those things that we know can bite back but...
It's kinda like being on here n reading Vern's bad jokes but life still goes on lol


----------



## deleted

I think its rained the last twenty out of thirty days...im sick of it ...sick i tell you.
who is getting the snow tonight..


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> WTF, just walked outside and it's a white out with the ground covered.


I just came in from feeding the dog n have around a inch on the ground


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> I think its rained the last twenty out of thirty days...im sick of it ...sick i tell you.
> who is getting the snow tonight..


I know right last week we got a lot of rain also


----------



## morelsxs

Shroomdude78 said:


> View attachment 4311
> View attachment 4311
> saw this on Facebook today. Its on!!


Vern -- I recall something about page 85 and 1st finds or a mess of finds?? Not sure of the specifics. We're @ page 81 . . . just sayin'.  Pretty good call.


----------



## deleted

morelsxs said:


> Vern -- I recall something about page 85 and 1st finds or a mess of finds?? Not sure of the specifics. We're @ page 81 . . . just sayin'.  Pretty good call.


Hay..if Guff would shut the hell for a few min...ill find one by page 85 dude. its gonna be 72 here Tuesday...OK, it might be page 90...ramble on Guff...


----------



## wade

indy_nebo said:


> My mom just gave me one of the best Easter presents I've ever got! I always give her a good mess of yellows every year, so she wanted to pay me back...mmmmmmmmm!!!!


Whaaaattt!!!!!! I'm heading to Wisconsin and get me some a that Right Now !!!


----------



## morelsxs

I've always wanted to make my own cheese -- I definitely know now what it's going to be!! No time like the present so this will be the year. Monterey Jack wouldn't be my 1st choice but it is now w/special ingredients.  Any of you every made homemade cheese?


----------



## wade

Tess said:


> I’ve been going to the VA for years about my pain. Went to Marion Illinois Thursday and the stupid doc said the pain was mostly in my head and that it does hurt because of the way my body build is. Then told me to swim and ignored the gapping hole that’s still in my t12 and that it couldn’t be causing the pain. Also said I couldn’t feel pain where I poked on my spine right on the t12. I was in two accidents; one was 7 years ago and one was six months ago. They wouldn’t even give me more physical therapy for my leg from the broken pelvis. The photos are of the most recent. I’m slow so morel hunting should be ok.


I will KICK that Doctors Ass !!!
Then watch how quick he writes scripts for his own Pain..  now have a nice day


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> Ya I don't mess with the VA, nothing but a bunch of no English speaking MFs. I worked in Marion In. at the VA hospital in the 80s. All the dope heads have made it hard on anyone actually suffering from pain. I've had trouble the last 2mo getting meds and I have a prescription.


VA did MRI, ect..they dont want to touch it..


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> VA did MRI, ect..they dont want to touch it..


Your damn right about that alot of people have made it hard for the people that really need stuff to just try n go about their day to day life


----------



## deleted

Ate some chicken, rolled a fatty, took an Ambian...later Alligator..


----------



## Guest

indy_nebo said:


> Can anyone share with me HOW to post pictures directly from my Google photo gallery on my galaxy S8?
> I posted my pic the other day from my Photobucket account. If I have to upload a pic to that every time I want to post on here, I suppose I'll just have to bite the bullet, but there's got to be a more direct route...?


It's easier to upload pictures since they updated the site last year.. All you have to do now is click upload a file located underneath the text box..









Then a window will pop up on the bottom of your screen.. Click on documents..









Then scroll down the list and click gallery









Select the gallery the picture you want to upload is stored in.. Then choose the picture by clicking it.. Down below the text box, you will see a list of the files you uploaded.. Select full picture or thumbnail and click it.. This will insert the picture you want to upload into the text box.. Where ever the cursor is at, is where the picture will be inserted.. So make sure you have the cursor positioned where you want the picture to be placed, before you click full image or thumb nail..









Then just click post reply when you are ready to post your reply..


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> _*Welcome one and all to the 1st annual...
> "PAYNETOWN CLASSIC FORAY"
> at the paynetown campground on Lake Monroe
> located in south central Ind. on April 21st
> I will be reserving primitive campsites (picnic table, grill, and firepit only).
> I will be getting them for one night only however you may stay for extra night as you like.
> If things are good i may very well stay an extra night myself. staying overnight is optional if you want it to be just a day hunt Sat. or Sunday.
> Campsites are available for up to two tents and two vehicles only. cost is twenty dollars per site or about ten bucks each tent when split. aditional parking is nearby.
> I am going to need some specific information from everyone so i know what to reserve.
> changes should not be a problem just give me some notice when you can.
> I need to know specifically if you will be bringing a tent, or staying in a vehicle. also member br5 is bring two 6-8 man tents for whomever might like to stay together there, (i would need to know that as well).
> If you have any cut firewood, throw a chunk in the trunk for the campfire pit where we will be consuming mass quantities of shrooms, beers, and and telling lies.
> Wives and girlfriends are welcome at there own risk..lol. profanity and bad jokes can be expected.
> SO...please provide me with the best info as possible and make this a HUGE success.
> Respond here ar if you like you may message me here by clicking on my Avatar then typing in the box and hit post.
> again feel free to bring your buddies or whomever you like.
> LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT AND HAVE A BLAST.
> https://www.indianaoutfitters.com/M...ana/monroe_paynetown_electric_nonelectric.pdf
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@39.0823504,-86.4318199,15.64z
> *_
> *(I WILL BE RIPOSTING THIS REGULARLY FOR THE NEXT WEEK OR TWO)*


I'm gonna talk to my boss tomorrow and see if I can change my vacation time around a little.. Now I'm thinking 4/20 would be a perfect day to start my vacation.. I'll let you know as soon as I find out..


----------



## gbmillerman

finderoftheshrooms said:


> It's easier to upload pictures since they updated the site last year.. All you have to do now is click upload a file located underneath the text box..
> View attachment 4335
> 
> 
> Then a window will pop up on the bottom of your screen.. Click on documents..
> View attachment 4337
> 
> 
> Then scroll down the list and click gallery
> View attachment 4336
> 
> 
> Select the gallery the picture you want to upload is stored in.. Then choose the picture by clicking it.. Down below the text box, you will see a list of the files you uploaded.. Select full picture or thumbnail and click it.. This will insert the picture you want to upload into the text box.. Where ever the cursor is at, is where the picture will be inserted.. So make sure you have the cursor positioned where you want the picture to be placed, before you click full image or thumb nail..
> View attachment 4339
> 
> 
> Then just click post reply when you are ready to post your reply..


Just as easy with an IPhone as well, just click upload file and go to picture library, very simple


----------



## wade

Get up ..get up..get up....!!!!!!
Ok...I'm up...coffee..breakfast for Pets and Me...
Working on Our Morel Hunting Gear ..
And a to do list..getting it all done NOW!!
Cause I want to head out of here!!!
And Get down South behind um...
I Said GET DOWN SOUTH BEHIND UM !
And Drive um right on up into Yall 
 Hunt um! Drive um!! Straight to Ya!
So get Ready...I'm try'n to get out a here
By Thursday


----------



## wade

So for the first time yesterday at Kroger I decided to buy a couple Sunday Beers..
When suddenly !!! BONUS !!! BONUS !!!
KROGER HAS SOME "THREE FLOYDS"








Gonna drink this cold one soon as I finish my coffee....I salute the America


----------



## wade

Hard for any of us Hoosiers to Believe it But.. I say INDIANA is on the way!!
To WEED FREEDOM as soon as 3 years from now.. in 2021..
And I've not had such a thought as I'm about to Express, since my Youth
But now this morning I was just thinking..
Loud and Proud !!!!
I'm looking forward to the day when I can fire up a big Joint right in front of the POLICE and when I blow smoke towards them...they have to no choice but to leave cause they are not allowed to cop a contact BUZZ while on Duty...
 Enjoy it will happen in our lifetime


----------



## parrothead

Warm tom. then 50s and 30s at night with chance of snow Friday.


----------



## wade

I didn't know I had so Many still in the freezer..count um as gone Now


----------



## deleted

morelsxs said:


> I've always wanted to make my own cheese -- I definitely know now what it's going to be!! No time like the present so this will be the year. Monterey Jack wouldn't be my 1st choice but it is now w/special ingredients.  Any of you every made homemade cheese?


Im sure that you can CUT the cheese but....


----------



## deleted

parrothead said:


> Warm tom. then 50s and 30s at night with chance of snow Friday.


Same here. if there's one to be found...I'll find it tomorrow !


----------



## deleted

OK,so the weather is going to suck for everyone here today...so here is one of my favorite brain teasers to keep your brains busy for a little while:
On a dig in Giza, two body's were discovered laying side by side. after a short inspection the head Archeologist determined that without a doubt that the body's of Adam and Eve had been discovered !
How could he be absolutely sure that they were Adam and Eve ?
There are no trick answers like Apples, snakes,fig leaves,ribs, ect... There is a legitimate answer.


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> I'll bite, all the sex toys?


Keep biting.. i said there was a legitimate answer...


----------



## gbmillerman

T tom said:


> You do know we live in a communist state, we were the last state to legalize Sunday alcohol sales. I asked my doctor if he thought medical marijuana would ever be legalized here. He laughed and said the people that run this state were born in the 1800s. Trump lost my vote when he picked pence for VP, that sumbich is as far right as you can get. I'm sure he's the one that put Jeff Sessions name in the hat for Attorney General, that guy actually believes refer madness.
> 
> IT'S TIME TO STOP THE LIES
> AND LEGALIZE!!!
> 
> If people actually voted, we wouldn't have all
> 
> this dumb shit and the worst roads in the nation.
> Sorry rant over.


They just legalized CBD, so I would say medicinal is on the way


----------



## gbmillerman

vern said:


> Keep biting.. i said there was a legitimate answer...


That’s an easy one Vern, but I won’t give it away yet


----------



## celticcurl

vern said:


> I think its rained the last twenty out of thirty days...im sick of it ...sick i tell you.
> who is getting the snow tonight..


I wish you would share some of that rain. I think we've had about 3 days of rain in my area. Other 'ganders were lucky and got more rain and snow. We have burn bans in much of Michigan.

I wish I could join you guys for your big hunt but I've already taken the end of April and the first week of May off of work and doubt I could get that weekend off too. I should just quit, don't you think?


----------



## deleted

gbmillerman said:


> They just legalized CBD, so I would say medicinal is on the way


Where, Indiana ??


----------



## gbmillerman

vern said:


> Where, Indiana ??


Yes sir


----------



## gbmillerman

T tom said:


> View attachment 4346
> 
> 67* tomorrow.


We haven’t got any snow up here in about 3 weeks, but may get some tomorrow night.


----------



## jashroomer

vern said:


> _*Welcome one and all to the 1st annual...
> "PAYNETOWN CLASSIC FORAY"
> at the paynetown campground on Lake Monroe
> located in south central Ind. on April 21st
> I will be reserving primitive campsites (picnic table, grill, and firepit only).
> I will be getting them for one night only however you may stay for extra night as you like.
> If things are good i may very well stay an extra night myself. staying overnight is optional if you want it to be just a day hunt Sat. or Sunday.
> Campsites are available for up to two tents and two vehicles only. cost is twenty dollars per site or about ten bucks each tent when split. aditional parking is nearby.
> I am going to need some specific information from everyone so i know what to reserve.
> changes should not be a problem just give me some notice when you can.
> I need to know specifically if you will be bringing a tent, or staying in a vehicle. also member br5 is bring two 6-8 man tents for whomever might like to stay together there, (i would need to know that as well).
> If you have any cut firewood, throw a chunk in the trunk for the campfire pit where we will be consuming mass quantities of shrooms, beers, and and telling lies.
> Wives and girlfriends are welcome at there own risk..lol. profanity and bad jokes can be expected.
> SO...please provide me with the best info as possible and make this a HUGE success.
> Respond here ar if you like you may message me here by clicking on my Avatar then typing in the box and hit post.
> again feel free to bring your buddies or whomever you like.
> LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT AND HAVE A BLAST.
> https://www.indianaoutfitters.com/M...ana/monroe_paynetown_electric_nonelectric.pdf
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@39.0823504,-86.4318199,15.64z
> *_
> *(I WILL BE RIPOSTING THIS REGULARLY FOR THE NEXT WEEK OR TWO)*
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> *_


I will be joining the hunt, and possibly my wife and 2 dogs as well, but i will for sure. I don't know yet if we will be camping, but if we do i will grab a site.


vern said:


> _*Welcome one and all to the 1st annual...
> "PAYNETOWN CLASSIC FORAY"
> at the paynetown campground on Lake Monroe
> located in south central Ind. on April 21st
> I will be reserving primitive campsites (picnic table, grill, and firepit only).
> I will be getting them for one night only however you may stay for extra night as you like.
> If things are good i may very well stay an extra night myself. staying overnight is optional if you want it to be just a day hunt Sat. or Sunday.
> Campsites are available for up to two tents and two vehicles only. cost is twenty dollars per site or about ten bucks each tent when split. aditional parking is nearby.
> I am going to need some specific information from everyone so i know what to reserve.
> changes should not be a problem just give me some notice when you can.
> I need to know specifically if you will be bringing a tent, or staying in a vehicle. also member br5 is bring two 6-8 man tents for whomever might like to stay together there, (i would need to know that as well).
> If you have any cut firewood, throw a chunk in the trunk for the campfire pit where we will be consuming mass quantities of shrooms, beers, and and telling lies.
> Wives and girlfriends are welcome at there own risk..lol. profanity and bad jokes can be expected.
> SO...please provide me with the best info as possible and make this a HUGE success.
> Respond here ar if you like you may message me here by clicking on my Avatar then typing in the box and hit post.
> again feel free to bring your buddies or whomever you like.
> LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT AND HAVE A BLAST.
> https://www.indianaoutfitters.com/M...ana/monroe_paynetown_electric_nonelectric.pdf
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@39.0823504,-86.4318199,15.64z
> *_
> *(I WILL BE RIPOSTING THIS REGULARLY FOR THE NEXT WEEK OR TWO)*
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> *_


I will be joining the hunt, and possibly my wife and our 2 dogs, as well. If we stay and camp i will take care of a camp site. 
Hopefully the law of averages catches up and warmth and sunshine will arrive soon.


----------



## wade

From this Morning, some pictures of Morgan-Monroe Forest where we intend to hunt a few days this season.
Amazing to think that in 30 days from now these woods will be fully Popping with Morels.


----------



## elmgirl

Im starting my mushroom ventures this weekend leaving Indiana to go where????


----------



## Already Gone

Adam was complaining to God about being lonely in the Garden of Eden.
God says, I will make you a companion that will love you, will always be faithful and honest, and will cater to your every need. Adam asks, "What will that cost me, God?" He replied, "That will cost your right arm and right eye." Adam pondered a moment and asked, "What can i get for a rib?"


----------



## wade

Already Gone said:


> Adam was complaining to God about being lonely in the Garden of Eden.
> God says, I will make you a companion that will love you, will always be faithful and honest, and will cater to your every need. Adam asks, "What will that cost me, God?" He replied, "That will cost your right arm and right eye." Adam pondered a moment and asked, "What can i get for a rib?"


I can Believe that


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Im starting my mushroom ventures this weekend leaving Indiana to go where????


Elm Girl... She Go... She ain't...
Wait'n on the Snow...
Elm Girl Go... She Go...


----------



## wade

Ok got them laying out thaw'n out in a pizza box..gonna cook'um up Today


----------



## gbmillerman

Proof that it’s still not warm enough, this guy is hanging out in one of my favorite picking spots!!


----------



## engalwood

vern said:


> _*Welcome one and all to the 1st annual...
> "PAYNETOWN CLASSIC FORAY"
> at the paynetown campground on Lake Monroe
> located in south central Ind. on April 21st
> I will be reserving primitive campsites (picnic table, grill, and firepit only).
> I will be getting them for one night only however you may stay for extra night as you like.
> If things are good i may very well stay an extra night myself. staying overnight is optional if you want it to be just a day hunt Sat. or Sunday.
> Campsites are available for up to two tents and two vehicles only. cost is twenty dollars per site or about ten bucks each tent when split. aditional parking is nearby.
> I am going to need some specific information from everyone so i know what to reserve.
> changes should not be a problem just give me some notice when you can.
> I need to know specifically if you will be bringing a tent, or staying in a vehicle. also member br5 is bring two 6-8 man tents for whomever might like to stay together there, (i would need to know that as well).
> If you have any cut firewood, throw a chunk in the trunk for the campfire pit where we will be consuming mass quantities of shrooms, beers, and and telling lies.
> Wives and girlfriends are welcome at there own risk..lol. profanity and bad jokes can be expected.
> SO...please provide me with the best info as possible and make this a HUGE success.
> Respond here ar if you like you may message me here by clicking on my Avatar then typing in the box and hit post.
> again feel free to bring your buddies or whomever you like.
> LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT AND HAVE A BLAST.
> https://www.indianaoutfitters.com/M...ana/monroe_paynetown_electric_nonelectric.pdf
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@39.0823504,-86.4318199,15.64z
> *_
> *(I WILL BE RIPOSTING THIS REGULARLY FOR THE NEXT WEEK OR TWO)*
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> *_


Gonna try my best to make it! Cant wait! Wont be staying but will be in for the hunt! We starting at Sun up?


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> From this Morning, some pictures of Morgan-Monroe Forest where we intend to hunt a few days this season.
> Amazing to think that in 30 days from now these woods will be fully Popping with Morels.
> View attachment 4348
> View attachment 4349
> View attachment 4351
> View attachment 4352


Breathe taking man.. Absolutely beautiful.. Someone knew what they were doing when they created those hills.. You couldn't paint a more perfect picture..


----------



## Guest

elmgirl said:


> Im starting my mushroom ventures this weekend leaving Indiana to go where????


Missouri is where I'd head.. Should be close to peak by this weekend..


----------



## timothy sprowl

Went out this morning. Snow from cedars falling on my shoulders. Moss is green ground 40 degrees. May apples are tipping out of ground (looks like knuckles).


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Breathe taking man.. Absolutely beautiful.. Someone knew what they were doing when they created those hills.. You couldn't paint a more perfect picture..


Yep ..any Hoosier close to my age 55
Was taught in Grade School how during the Ice Age... Glaciers pushed there way down through northern Indiana pushing these Hills up out a front of them..
Right here is as far as the Glaciers made it, then they slowly began melting back..
Leaving these Now Beautiful Hills of Morgan-Monroe Forest..and having flattened most of northern Indiana, Finally reseeding into Our Now Awesome Great Lakes 
Perhaps @noskydaddy can provide some more of his Stunning pictures of the Lakes


----------



## wade

timothy sprowl said:


> Went out this morning. Snow from cedars falling on my shoulders. Moss is green ground 40 degrees. May apples are tipping out of ground (looks like knuckles).


Excellent Reporting !!! Thank You Sir


----------



## timothy sprowl

noskydaddy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Since we had such a good thread last year, I thought I'd make a fresh one for 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please post your morel outings here for everyone to enjoy like last year?
> 
> I can feel it coming on even though it's only February.
> 
> Hope all you HOOSIERS are well!
> 
> @noskydaddy





noskydaddy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Since we had such a good thread last year, I thought I'd make a fresh one for 2018.
> 
> Can you please post your morel outings here for everyone to enjoy like last year?
> 
> I can feel it coming on even though it's only February.
> 
> Hope all you HOOSIERS are well!
> 
> @noskydaddy


Sure pleased to meet you. Went out this morning. The signs are good. Ground is only 40 degrees, moss is green and may Apple knuckles are piercing ground. Snow falling off of cedars on my shoulders. Keep you posted going out tonight with thermometer.


----------



## timothy sprowl

T tom said:


> Glad to have ya Tim, where you from.


Big Owen county! Toes are cold from this morning dude!


----------



## deleted

jashroomer said:


> I will be joining the hunt, and possibly my wife and 2 dogs as well, but i will for sure. I don't know yet if we will be camping, but if we do i will grab a site.
> 
> I will be joining the hunt, and possibly my wife and our 2 dogs, as well. If we stay and camp i will take care of a camp site.
> Hopefully the law of averages catches up and warmth and sunshine will arrive soon.


Glad to hear that jashroomer, looking forward to meeting you as well as everyone else for the first time. ill probably need to bring name tags so we will know who the hell is who...lol


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Im starting my mushroom ventures this weekend leaving Indiana to go where????


hay girl...any thoughts as to whether you will be joining us for the trip ??


----------



## timothy sprowl

Had a garbage bag full last year. Lots of rain and saturation. Lichens all over dead stumps already.


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> OK,so the weather is going to suck for everyone here today...so here is one of my favorite brain teasers to keep your brains busy for a little while:
> On a dig in Giza, two body's were discovered laying side by side. after a short inspection the head Archeologist determined that without a doubt that the body's of Adam and Eve had been discovered !
> How could he be absolutely sure that they were Adam and Eve ?
> There are no trick answers like Apples, snakes,fig leaves,ribs, ect... There is a legitimate answer.


_OK..here is the answer to the puzzle...neither body had a belly button..so its either them or an alien..think about it... _


----------



## timothy sprowl

vern said:


> Glad to hear that jashroomer, looking forward to meeting you as well as everyone else for the first time. ill probably need to bring name tags so we will know who the hell is who...lol


Hi Vern. Pleased to meet ya!


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> From this Morning, some pictures of Morgan-Monroe Forest where we intend to hunt a few days this season.
> Amazing to think that in 30 days from now these woods will be fully Popping with Morels.
> View attachment 4348
> View attachment 4349
> View attachment 4351
> View attachment 4352


Them some nice pics looks like some you would see coming from out west


----------



## deleted

engalwood said:


> Gonna try my best to make it! Cant wait! Wont be staying but will be in for the hunt! We starting at Sun up?


Glad you will make it pal. im sure everyone will be arriving at different times of the morning so i would say everyone should head out soon as they like. we will be getting together for sure later in the day for a get together at the campfire and food as the sun begins to set except for Wade who will probably bring a spotlight..


----------



## deleted

timothy sprowl said:


> Hi Vern. Pleased to meet ya!


Yes sir timothy..give some thought about our trip, going to be a great time my friend !


----------



## timothy sprowl

Monroe?


----------



## timothy sprowl

vern said:


> Yes sir timothy..give some thought about our trip, going to be a great time my friend !


 Monroe? I'm a dumb plumber. Might be busy.


----------



## celticcurl

vern said:


> the campfire and food as the sun begins to set except for Wade who will probably bring a spotlight..


Wade sounds like my kind of shroomer! I'm still pissed about that nighttime morel finder not being real!

I was out on state land one day years ago when 2 DNR came up and asked me what I was doing.... I had a flashlight and was on the ground picking black trumpets.

I wasn't too happy those jerks knew where my black trumpet spot was but I was nice and showed them what a black trumpet was and how mediocre they were and how difficult they are to clean but were better than nothing that time of year.


----------



## deleted

timothy sprowl said:


> Monroe? I'm a dumb plumber. Might be busy.


Yes on Lake Monroe, read the info here...https://www.morels.com/threads/2018-indiana-morel-update.95635/page-80#post-107525
dumb ******** and dumb plumbers are all welcome my friend..


----------



## morelsxs

Anybody ever heard the joke "What would you


vern said:


> Im sure that you can CUT the cheese but....


And when I CUT the cheese, you'll be the 1st to know Verno!


----------



## indy_nebo

Black trumpets are already going?


----------



## indy_nebo

celticcurl said:


> Wade sounds like my kind of shroomer! I'm still pissed about that nighttime morel finder not being real!
> 
> I was out on state land one day when 2 DNR came up and asked me what I was doing.... I had a flashlight and was on the ground picking black trumpets.
> 
> I wasn't too happy those jerks knew where my black trumpet spot was but I was nice and showed them what a black trumpet was and how mediocre they were and how difficult they are to clean but were better than nothing this time of year.


What parts u from?


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> Yep ..any Hoosier close to my age 55
> Was taught in Grade School how during the Ice Age... Glaciers pushed there way down through northern Indiana pushing these Hills up out a front of them..
> Right here is as far as the Glaciers made it, then they slowly began melting back..
> Leaving these Now Beautiful Hills of Morgan-Monroe Forest..and having flattened most of northern Indiana, Finally reseeding into Out Now Awesome Great Lakes
> Perhaps @noskydaddy can provide some more of his Stunning pictures of the the Lakes


We have some hills around here, but nothing like the rolling hills down south.. We do have a few wonders of nature up here in the flat lands though.. Kind of funny, as a kid I didn't realize how special these places are.. The older I get though, the more I appreciate these places, and now I very much consider them hallowed ground.. Last summer during the solar eclipse, I was lucky enough to be out in the middle of the river fishing at seven pillars.. It was a surreal experience that I will remember for the rest of my life..

This is seven pillars.. It's a limestone formation that the river carved..

















This is hanging rock









I've always just called this the water fall









We call this place Flat Rock it's were a creek and the Mississinewa river meet..









I've always called this place the swamp but it's not really a swamp.. Just low ground around the river..


----------



## morelsxs

Beautiful pics and definitely a beautiful and amazing place!


----------



## indy_nebo

Yeah, nice pics Mark. The place I know as hanging rock is just past the west entrance to the Salamonie state forest off America Rd, big ol' rock cliff overlooking the river. I'll have to dig up a pic. Where is that hanging rock?


----------



## celticcurl

indy_nebo said:


> What parts u from?


I'm from southern MI. I was just telling a story from a few years ago involving a flashlight and the MIDuhNR.

I changed the wording at the end to that time of year from this time of year to hopefully make it easier to understand.

I didn't see a single black trumpet this past year and my dehydrated supply is dwindling. I'm hoping for a banner year in morels and trumpets!


----------



## indy_nebo

celticcurl said:


> I'm from southern MI. I was just telling a story from a few years ago involving a flashlight and the MIDuhNR.
> 
> I changed the wording at the end to that time of year from this time of year to hopefully make it easier to understand.
> 
> I didn't see a single black trumpet this past year and my dehydrated supply is dwindling. I'm hoping for a banner year in morels and trumpets!


Oic. I have been hoping to discover a good trumpet hole for years now, to no avail. I did however stumble across an ENORMOUS patch of chanterelles this past summer! From what I've been told by masters in the field, they should be there in the same spot year after year, so I finally got something to look forward to between morel season and fall shrooms! 

If anyone is interested, I will prob have enough to sell come late July. Or trade for hens and chix.!


----------



## deleted

Somebody confirm what this tree is. about five of them surround a small area that had a ton of yellows last season.


----------



## Guest

indy_nebo said:


> Yeah, nice pics Mark. The place I know as hanging rock is just past the west entrance to the Salamonie state forest off America Rd, big ol' rock cliff overlooking the river. I'll have to dig up a pic. Where is that hanging rock?


Thanks man.. I know exactly where that is.. That's just upstream from the waterfall.. The hanging rock in my picture is over by Redbridge.. It's down stream about a 1/4 mile from the cliffs everyone used to jump from..


----------



## deleted

Well its going to be 73 degrees tomorrow and i plan to post a pic of my first find this year.
Its a good thing that the forecast calls for thunderstorms...i wouldn't know how to act if it were any other way...


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Somebody confirm what this tree is. about five of them surround a small area that had a ton of yellows last season.
> View attachment 4368
> View attachment 4369


I'm pretty sure that's a cottonwood tree.. Need to see leaves and branches to be sure.. Should have alternating leaves that almost look like a heart, and the upper branches should reach for the sky while the lower branches droop towards the ground..
**Edit** looking at the leaf litter on the ground.. That's definitely a cottonwood..


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> We have some hills around here, but nothing like the rolling hills down south.. We do have a few wonders of nature up here in the flat lands though.. Kind of funny, as a kid I didn't realize how special these places are.. The older I get though, the more I appreciate these places, and now I very much consider them hallowed ground.. Last summer during the solar eclipse, I was lucky enough to be out in the middle of the river fishing at seven pillars.. It was a surreal experience that I will remember for the rest of my life..
> 
> This is seven pillars.. It's a limestone formation that the river carved..
> View attachment 4362
> 
> View attachment 4363
> 
> 
> This is hanging rock
> View attachment 4364
> 
> 
> I've always just called this the water fall
> View attachment 4365
> 
> 
> We call this place Flat Rock it's were a creek and the Mississinewa river meet..
> View attachment 4366
> 
> 
> I've always called this place the swamp but it's not really a swamp.. Just low ground around the river..
> View attachment 4367


Very pretty there


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> _*Welcome one and all to the 1st annual...
> "PAYNETOWN CLASSIC FORAY"
> at the paynetown campground on Lake Monroe
> located in south central Ind. on April 21st
> I will be reserving primitive campsites (picnic table, grill, and firepit only).
> I will be getting them for one night only however you may stay for extra night as you like.
> If things are good i may very well stay an extra night myself. staying overnight is optional if you want it to be just a day hunt Sat. or Sunday.
> Campsites are available for up to two tents and two vehicles only. cost is twenty dollars per site or about ten bucks each tent when split. aditional parking is nearby.
> I am going to need some specific information from everyone so i know what to reserve.
> changes should not be a problem just give me some notice when you can.
> I need to know specifically if you will be bringing a tent, or staying in a vehicle. also member br5 is bring two 6-8 man tents for whomever might like to stay together there, (i would need to know that as well).
> If you have any cut firewood, throw a chunk in the trunk for the campfire pit where we will be consuming mass quantities of shrooms, beers, and and telling lies.
> Wives and girlfriends are welcome at there own risk..lol. profanity and bad jokes can be expected.
> SO...please provide me with the best info as possible and make this a HUGE success.
> Respond here ar if you like you may message me here by clicking on my Avatar then typing in the box and hit post.
> again feel free to bring your buddies or whomever you like.
> LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT AND HAVE A BLAST.
> https://www.indianaoutfitters.com/M...ana/monroe_paynetown_electric_nonelectric.pdf
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@39.0823504,-86.4318199,15.64z
> *_
> *(I WILL BE RIPOSTING THIS REGULARLY FOR THE NEXT WEEK OR TWO)*


Nice work @vern!

I would like to donate to the cause to help get "The Classic" off the ground. 
I'd really like to see this take off and become something for everyone. Let me know the best way to donate to "OLD TIMERS." e.g. - Western union, telegraph, pony express? Whatever you prefer. 

I can send a check. 
Do we know how to chat privately so you can give me your details?
Let me know. I'll send it as soon as you confirm.


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'm pretty sure that's a cottonwood tree.. Need to see leaves and branches to be sure.. Should have alternating leaves that almost look like a heart, and the upper branches should reach for the sky while the lower branches droop towards the ground..
> **Edit** looking at the leaf litter on the ground.. That's definitely a cottonwood..


well thank you for that...i can add that to a long list of trees that i do well with. there must have been fifty shrooms under them..


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Nice work @vern!
> 
> I would like to donate to the cause to help get "The Classic" off the ground.
> I'd really like to see this take off and become something for everyone. Let me know the best way to donate to "OLD TIMERS." e.g. - Western union, telegraph, pony express? Whatever you prefer.
> 
> I can send a check.
> Do we know how to chat privately so you can give me your details?
> Let me know. I'll send it as soon as you confirm.


yes i do...i also take paypal, bitcoin, and a verity of other crypto currencies bubba...lmao
just click on my Avatar then my profile and type and post there, simple as that pal..


----------



## guff76

finderoftheshrooms said:


> We have some hills around here, but nothing like the rolling hills down south.. We do have a few wonders of nature up here in the flat lands though.. Kind of funny, as a kid I didn't realize how special these places are.. The older I get though, the more I appreciate these places, and now I very much consider them hallowed ground.. Last summer during the solar eclipse, I was lucky enough to be out in the middle of the river fishing at seven pillars.. It was a surreal experience that I will remember for the rest of my life..
> 
> This is seven pillars.. It's a limestone formation that the river carved..
> View attachment 4362
> 
> View attachment 4363
> 
> 
> This is hanging rock
> View attachment 4364
> 
> 
> I've always just called this the water fall
> View attachment 4365
> 
> 
> We call this place Flat Rock it's were a creek and the Mississinewa river meet..
> View attachment 4366
> 
> 
> I've always called this place the swamp but it's not really a swamp.. Just low ground around the river..
> View attachment 4367


Been to the pillars many times n definitely a cool place! Have you ever been to the native American event that they hold their?
Plus looks like some good ground all around that area for shrooms!


----------



## Guest

guff76 said:


> Been to the pillars many times n definitely a cool place! Have you ever been to the native American event that they hold their?
> Plus looks like some good ground all around that area for shrooms!


Never been to the native American event, but I go out to 1812 ever year just to eat the food.. I think all of the land around 7 pillars is a nature preserve.. The playacres landtrust owns it and they don't allow foraging on any of their land.. I think it's bullshit but it's better than some land developer owning it and putting up condos.. Nobody should be able to own land like that.. It should belong to all of us..


----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> Cottonwood, I've hunted them and never found any.
> OH shit, I just got whistle bit reading this.


I've never had much luck with them either, but in some places they are almost as productive as the Elms.. Maybe the morels are starting to associate with them around here also.. That could really boost are numbers.. We have a lot of cottonwoods around here..


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> We have some hills around here, but nothing like the rolling hills down south.. We do have a few wonders of nature up here in the flat lands though.. Kind of funny, as a kid I didn't realize how special these places are.. The older I get though, the more I appreciate these places, and now I very much consider them hallowed ground.. Last summer during the solar eclipse, I was lucky enough to be out in the middle of the river fishing at seven pillars.. It was a surreal experience that I will remember for the rest of my life..
> 
> This is seven pillars.. It's a limestone formation that the river carved..
> View attachment 4362
> 
> View attachment 4363
> 
> 
> This is hanging rock
> View attachment 4364
> 
> 
> I've always just called this the water fall
> View attachment 4365
> 
> 
> We call this place Flat Rock it's were a creek and the Mississinewa river meet..
> View attachment 4366
> 
> 
> I've always called this place the swamp but it's not really a swamp.. Just low ground around the river..
> View attachment 4367


Beautiful Amazing Wonderful Wow


----------



## noskydaddy

Here is one for you @wade Just for asking. 
Facing West to the Chicago Skyline from where I live.


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Somebody confirm what this tree is. about five of them surround a small area that had a ton of yellows last season.
> View attachment 4368
> View attachment 4369


Looks like a "Bigbarkn-Grapevine-Looper"
that's $3 per question $7 per answer
That's a total of $10 ya Owe me Vern


----------



## celticcurl

indy_nebo said:


> Oic. I have been hoping to discover a good trumpet hole for years now, to no avail. I did however stumble across an ENORMOUS patch of chanterelles this past summer! From what I've been told by masters in the field, they should be there in the same spot year after year, so I finally got something to look forward to between morel season and fall shrooms!
> 
> If anyone is interested, I will prob have enough to sell come late July. Or trade for hens and chix.!


If this year is normal as opposed to last year I should have hundreds of spare pounds of hens. I'm pretty stingy with my chickens but might be convinced to share.

If you come up to Michigan I'll take you trumpet finding. Or I could come help you find them hiding among the chanterelles. They are hard to see. In fact I smell them before I see them. I prefer them to chants about a million times more.


----------



## noskydaddy

celticcurl said:


> If this year is normal as opposed to last year I should have hundreds of spare pounds of hens. I'm pretty stingy with my chickens but might be convinced to share.
> 
> If you come up to Michigan I'll take you trumpet finding. Or I could come help you find them hiding among the chanterelles. They are hard to see. In fact I smell them before I see them. I prefer them to chants about a million times more.


Did I read that black trumpets like OAKS?


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Looks like a "Bigbarkn-Grapevine-Looper"
> that's $3 per question $7 per answer
> That's a total of $10 ya Owe me Vern


Looks like and is are two different things bubba...twenty dollar charge for wrong answers pal...


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> Here is one for you @wade Just for asking.
> Facing West to the Chicago Skyline from where I live.


BEAUTIFUL just try to imagine how Giant the Glaciers where if these Great Lakes are only puddles they Left behind


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> hay girl...any thoughts as to whether you will be joining us for the trip ??


Not sure Vern looks kind of iffy for me because I have a grandbaby expecting to arrive on the 25th....


----------



## celticcurl

noskydaddy said:


> Did I read that black trumpets like OAKS?


Oaks and witch hazel up here and beech in NC. Not sure about your neck of the woods.


----------



## elmgirl

Ill be watching the boards this week and by thursday night ill know my destination...only have fri-sun for this one so its gonna have to be close i have mammoth cave in mind, i know it doesnt look to promising right now but never know what this week will do


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Not sure Vern looks kind of iffy for me because I have a grandbaby expecting to arrive on the 25th....


well you will be missed if you cant make it but you now know where to find us if it works out..
PS: Mammoth cave should be good timing, watching the Ky board and things are coming along real good....good luck kiddo


----------



## indy_nebo

Vern, I agree the bark looks like cottonwood, but it also looks like some bark is flaking off and is white underneath, which indicates white ash dying from ash beetles. I've never found anything under only cottonwood, but I have a couple spots I always find a few lbs under dead ash. If u can get a good picture of the tips of the small branches that'll 100% let us know.

The land across the river from seven pillars used to be owned by the Miami Indians tribe, idk if it still is or not.


----------



## Tool fan

Ok dumb question so when I go hunting some times I go for many hours and the ones I pick first start to dry out and crumble so was just wanting some ideas on all day hunting and maintaining them throughout. thanks for any help


----------



## deleted

Tool fan said:


> Ok dumb question so when I go hunting some times I go for many hours and the ones I pick first start to dry out and crumble so was just wanting some ideas on all day hunting and maintaining them throughout. thanks for any help


My friend after doing this for many years i can only conclude that those ones were getting old and wouldn't withstand the trip home with others bumping in the bag. like ninety eight percent of hunters think if they find it then they must pick it..lol. not saying that you are one of them but does sound like they were past there prime pal..


----------



## Tool fan

vern said:


> My friend after doing this for many years i can only conclude that those ones were getting old and wouldn't withstand the trip home with others bumping in the bag. like ninety eight percent of hunters think if they find it then they must pick it..lol. not saying that you are one of them but does sound like they were past there prime pal..


Was out there for like eight hours and was really windy idk So you just keep filling the mesh got it


----------



## Tool fan

So this one is no good


----------



## Tool fan

Lol


----------



## Guest

indy_nebo said:


> Vern, I agree the bark looks like cottonwood, but it also looks like some bark is flaking off and is white underneath, which indicates white ash dying from ash beetles. I've never found anything under only cottonwood, but I have a couple spots I always find a few lbs under dead ash. If u can get a good picture of the tips of the small branches that'll 100% let us know.
> 
> The land across the river from seven pillars used to be owned by the Miami Indians tribe, idk if it still is or not.


@vern
Funny you said that man.. I just zoomed in on that picture again and it looks there are several dead ash trees behind the cottonwood.. I'm betting that's what the mushrooms were growing on.. I find more mushrooms around here under Ash trees than anything else.. They don't put up big numbers under one tree like the Elms do, but there are so many Ash trees around here, that three and four mushrooms under each tree starts to add up quick like..


----------



## engalwood

vern said:


> Glad you will make it pal. im sure everyone will be arriving at different times of the morning so i would say everyone should head out soon as they like. we will be getting together for sure later in the day for a get together at the campfire and food as the sun begins to set except for Wade who will probably bring a spotlight..[/QUOTE
> 
> So this is a free for all? Not a group hike? I would not know where to start in Monroe


----------



## engalwood




----------



## deleted

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 4373
> So this one is no good


Does that look fresh to you my man ? you might salvage part of it if you think its worth while. trim the dry areas before putting it in the bag but if your not desperate for a meal, you could let it make babies...just sayin..


----------



## deleted

lmao, nobody knows..i would recommend that we go in groups of 2-3 for safety reasons...we might have to tie a rope to you pal...


----------



## funamongus

damn this weather, I feel like a dope fiend, that just cant scratch this itch! I couldn't help myself had to check early spot tonight and just as expected nothing peaking its little honeycomb head out yet! come on warm up! GO BLUE! TONIGHT!


----------



## deleted

funamongus said:


> damn this weather, I feel like a dope fiend, that just cant scratch this itch! I couldn't help myself had to check early spot tonight and just as expected nothing peaking its little honeycomb head out yet! come on warm up! GO BLUE! TONIGHT!


We are all feeling like we are going through withdrawals and need a fix just to get through the next day..lol.
Any thought on making our first Foray pal ?


----------



## deleted

_*This is just great..lmao..in just six weeks we have managed to make 1729 posts and not a single shroom in the bag from any of us..*_


----------



## deleted

@guff76 , we are looking to hire someone that can just sit on a tree stump and catch fish for the crew in exchange for free room and board...know anybody like that ?


----------



## funamongus

vern said:


> We are all feeling like we are going through withdrawals and need a fix just to get through the next day..lol.
> Any thought on making our first Foray pal ?


Sounds fun Ill have to check sons baseball schedule, senior this yr and not gonna miss any of his games! sounds like you need to follow wade he hunts that area


----------



## Guest

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 4373
> So this one is no good


That one is definitely past its prime.. Looks like the top is rotting away and the stem is starting to dry up.. I leave the mushrooms that are past their prime for the bugs and slugs to eat.. When I'm going on a marathon hunt I like to bring a cooler with me.. I leave it in the truck and if it's possible I like to head back to the truck and drop of my shrooms from time to time.. If the truck is to far away to walk back to, I've been known to stash sacks of mushrooms in the woods and pick them up on my way back.. I've never lost a sack or had one snatched by another shroom hunter yet.. You just have to hide them in an inconspicuous spot.. Personally I like to put mine up in a tree..


----------



## noskydaddy

T tom said:


> You must live East of US Steel, I've spent many a days in that hell hole looking at that view.


@T tom, immediately _West _of US Steel. But close enough. 
It'll all twisted metal! It's all a nightmare!

I try to use the camera to make the area seem "habitable."

But it's the edge of civilization, as you know.


----------



## noskydaddy

For @vern, since he's one in a million...


----------



## deleted

funamongus said:


> Sounds fun Ill have to check sons baseball schedule, senior this yr and not gonna miss any of his games! sounds like you need to follow wade he hunts that area


Yep, i pretty much planned this trip based on his local knowledge of the area...if this goes to shit..im goin to hold him while SOMEBODY else whips his ass..lmao


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> For @vern, since he's one in a million...


I'm like an STD that just wont go away pal..


----------



## noskydaddy

Vern what's your email again?


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Vern what's your email again?


[email protected] Don't tell anybody else..


----------



## wade

funamongus said:


> Sounds fun Ill have to check sons baseball schedule, senior this yr and not gonna miss any of his games! sounds like you need to follow wade he hunts that area


Yep...
no one can get Very Very Really Lost..
Out there in the Paynetown area..
There are many trails and it's under 2 hours one side to the other..and you'll either hit the Lake or a Road.. or a hwy..
Everyone Remember if you are Hunting The Paynetown Part of the Forest..
All of that Woods is NORTH of Paynetown ie; NORTH of the Camp..
So at anytime someone feels turned around and the sun is going down..
Just Head SOUTH it's that simple and you'll make it back...
so No Worries


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Yep...
> no one can get Very Very Really Lost..
> Out there in the Paynetown area..
> There are many trails and it's under 2 hours one side to the other..and you'll either hit the Lake or a Road.. or a hwy..
> Everyone Remember if you are Hunting The Paynetown Part of the Forest..
> All of that Woods is NORTH of Paynetown ie; NORTH of the Camp..
> So at anytime someone feels turned around and the sun is going down..
> Just Head SOUTH it's that simple and you'll make it back...
> so No Worries


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Not sure Vern looks kind of iffy for me because I have a grandbaby expecting to arrive on the 25th....


My Uncle was born in a little one room house only bout 2 .miles south of Paynetown.. and many others all just born out n round in there...
So..I say..."" @elmgirl "" Yall all come out and have that Baby at Paynetown with us..
And I know midwives in Bloomington that will come hunt with us..


----------



## wade

Tool fan said:


> Ok dumb question so when I go hunting some times I go for many hours and the ones I pick first start to dry out and crumble so was just wanting some ideas on all day hunting and maintaining them throughout. thanks for any help


You dont have to carry every Morel you find in a mesh bag all day..bring some zip baggies..and after you carry Morels in your mesh bag for a while then put them over into baggies..then find some more and carry those in the mesh for a while and so on


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> [email protected] Don't tell anybody else..


Ok, I just emailed you.


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That one is definitely past its prime.. Looks like the top is rotting away and the stem is starting to dry up.. I leave the mushrooms that are past their prime for the bugs and slugs to eat.. When I'm going on a marathon hunt I like to bring a cooler with me.. I leave it in the truck and if it's possible I like to head back to the truck and drop of my shrooms from time to time.. If the truck is to far away to walk back to, I've been known to stash sacks of mushrooms in the woods and pick them up on my way back.. I've never lost a sack or had one snatched by another shroom hunter yet.. You just have to hide them in an inconspicuous spot.. Personally I like to put mine up in a tree..


Yes... that's what I do...I find so so many that I'm having to put them up in trees all the time ..I mean all the time..
And its gets tiring


----------



## engalwood

vern said:


> Yep, i pretty much planned this trip based on his local knowledge of the area...if this goes to shit..im goin to hold him while SOMEBODY else whips his ass..lmao


Imma tag along with you 2 This young guy needs to learn from some experanced hunters!


----------



## Tool fan

That one was a joke but thanks for the tips there has been quite a few had to leave behind still learning the timing of the spots I’ve found


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> @guff76 , we are looking to hire someone that can just sit on a tree stump and catch fish for the crew in exchange for free room and board...know anybody like that ?


Um yea maybe so.. lol


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> Um yea maybe so.. lol


kick the idea around, no big hurry my friend !


----------



## wade

Tool fan said:


> That one was a joke but thanks for the tips there has been quite a few had to leave behind still learning the timing of the spots I’ve found


The Mystery of the Hunt will always be


----------



## parrothead

Had someone at school yesterday show me 2 FB post with a mushroom in each one and a dated receipt. They were found in Jackson and Scott Co. Hard to believe but they had the proof.


----------



## gbmillerman

parrothead said:


> Had someone at school yesterday show me 2 FB post with a mushroom in each one and a dated receipt. They were found in Jackson and Scott Co. Hard to believe but they had the proof.


Multiple reports from southern Indiana this weekend, saw one from a CO that had some nice sized blacks, won’t be long now!!


----------



## jashroomer

gbmillerman said:


> Multiple reports from southern Indiana this weekend, saw one from a CO that had some nice sized blacks, won’t be long now!!


We don't need a light to find mushrooms at night, a kayak and some snorkeling gear might be what it takes this year.
If the est. of 20 miles per week as discussed earlier holds true, the mushrooms should hit Paynetown with the warmest temps of the season, and if Wade pushes them from the south, it could be a morel round up.


----------



## kpfist




----------



## parrothead

Indy must of got hammered heard I 65 was shut around County Line Rd.


----------



## parrothead

Here are the next 3 srewy days
44 28
54 38
46 25


----------



## deleted

parrothead said:


> Indy must of got hammered heard I 65 was shut around County Line Rd.


We are supposed to get hammered here in Clark Co. tonight. huge winds and t-storms...just what i friggin needed..


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> I scored a new place to hunt yesterday. It's only 25ac but for around here in farm country that's a big ass woods. I had a really productive site, probably around 50ac. Last year I pulled up to where we park and had to do a double take, they had clear cut the whole damn woods and dozed all the stumps up to make it tillable.


Damm


----------



## deleted

I tell ya what...things have been way to good for me lately.. i'm in the mood for some major disappointment. i'm getting ready right now to head out to my spots, I'll be back later and post my bad news..don't wish me luck, it will just add to the embarrassment..


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> I tell ya what...things have been way to good for me lately.. i'm in the mood for some major disappointment. i'm getting ready right now to head out to my spots, I'll be back later and post my bad news..don't wish me luck, it will just add to the embarrassment..


WOW, things couldn't go much better...now my van wont start. might be flooded i hope..


----------



## kpfist

vern said:


> WOW, things couldn't go much better...now my van wont start. might be flooded i hope..


Flooded or flooded?


----------



## deleted

kpfist said:


> Flooded or flooded?


Another wise ass...it will be both by this evening if i cant get this SOB started pretty soon..


----------



## deleted

_*(This is a repost from earlier)*_
_*Welcome one and all to the 1st annual...
"PAYNETOWN CLASSIC FORAY"
at the paynetown campground on Lake Monroe
located in south central Ind. on April 21st
I will be reserving primitive campsites (picnic table, grill, and firepit only).
I will be getting them for one night only however you may stay for extra night as you like.
If things are good i may very well stay an extra night myself. staying overnight is optional if you want it to be just a day hunt Sat. or Sunday.
Campsites are available for up to two tents and two vehicles only. cost is twenty dollars per site or about ten bucks each tent when split. additional parking is nearby.
I am going to need some specific information from everyone so i know what to reserve. 
changes should not be a problem just give me some notice when you can.
I need to know specifically if you will be bringing a tent, or staying in a vehicle. also member br5 is bring two 6-8 man tents for whomever might like to stay together there, (i would need to know that as well).
If you have any cut firewood, throw a chunk in the trunk for the campfire pit where we will be consuming mass quantities of shrooms, beers, and and telling lies.
Wives and girlfriends are welcome at there own risk..lol. profanity and bad jokes can be expected.
SO...please provide me with the best info as possible and make this a HUGE success.
Respond here or if you like you may message me here by clicking on my Avatar then typing in the box and hit post.
again feel free to bring your buddies or whomever you like.
LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT AND HAVE A BLAST.
https://www.indianaoutfitters.com/M...ana/monroe_paynetown_electric_nonelectric.pdf

https://www.google.com/maps/@39.0823504,-86.4318199,15.64z*_

*(I WILL BE RIPOSTING THIS REGULARLY FOR THE NEXT WEEK OR TWO)*
_*
*_


----------



## deleted

kpfist said:


> Flooded or flooded?


OK, i give up...the MF will not start...i'm going back to bed now...Later.


----------



## fishinbrad

vern said:


> _*(This is a repost from earlier)*_
> _*Welcome one and all to the 1st annual...
> "PAYNETOWN CLASSIC FORAY"
> at the paynetown campground on Lake Monroe
> located in south central Ind. on April 21st
> I will be reserving primitive campsites (picnic table, grill, and firepit only).
> I will be getting them for one night only however you may stay for extra night as you like.
> If things are good i may very well stay an extra night myself. staying overnight is optional if you want it to be just a day hunt Sat. or Sunday.
> Campsites are available for up to two tents and two vehicles only. cost is twenty dollars per site or about ten bucks each tent when split. additional parking is nearby.
> I am going to need some specific information from everyone so i know what to reserve.
> changes should not be a problem just give me some notice when you can.
> I need to know specifically if you will be bringing a tent, or staying in a vehicle. also member br5 is bring two 6-8 man tents for whomever might like to stay together there, (i would need to know that as well).
> If you have any cut firewood, throw a chunk in the trunk for the campfire pit where we will be consuming mass quantities of shrooms, beers, and and telling lies.
> Wives and girlfriends are welcome at there own risk..lol. profanity and bad jokes can be expected.
> SO...please provide me with the best info as possible and make this a HUGE success.
> Respond here or if you like you may message me here by clicking on my Avatar then typing in the box and hit post.
> again feel free to bring your buddies or whomever you like.
> LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT AND HAVE A BLAST.
> https://www.indianaoutfitters.com/M...ana/monroe_paynetown_electric_nonelectric.pdf
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@39.0823504,-86.4318199,15.64z*_
> 
> *(I WILL BE RIPOSTING THIS REGULARLY FOR THE NEXT WEEK OR TWO)*


Myself and two buddies will be rolling down for the day on Saturday and possibly Sunday as well. We are staying at my cabin in MMSF, so we will not need a campsite, but we will throw some firewood in the truck. Look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> OK, i give up...the MF will not start...i'm going back to bed now...Later.


Im doin the same thing Vern....Putnam Co and im flooded in


----------



## deleted

fishinbrad said:


> Myself and two buddies will be rolling down for the day on Saturday and possibly Sunday as well. We are staying at my cabin in MMSF, so we will not need a campsite, but we will throw some firewood in the truck. Look forward to meeting everyone!


OUTSTANDING fishinbrad, looking forward to meeting EVERYONE, the list is starting to stack up nicely..


----------



## bev

I thought you was going back to bed vern


----------



## br5

vern said:


> I think its rained the last twenty out of thirty days...im sick of it ...sick i tell you.
> who is getting the snow tonight..





finderoftheshrooms said:


> That one is definitely past its prime.. Looks like the top is rotting away and the stem is starting to dry up.. I leave the mushrooms that are past their prime for the bugs and slugs to eat.. When I'm going on a marathon hunt I like to bring a cooler with me.. I leave it in the truck and if it's possible I like to head back to the truck and drop of my shrooms from time to time.. If the truck is to far away to walk back to, I've been known to stash sacks of mushrooms in the woods and pick them up on my way back.. I've never lost a sack or had one snatched by another shroom hunter yet.. You just have to hide them in an inconspicuous spot.. Personally I like to put mine up in a tree..


Finder,
I've been a tree hunter for many years, only looking for dead elms. Your info has caused me to question my method. I'm thinking I should be a bag hunter, could be way more productive and easier.
Where is it exactly you hunt again? lol


----------



## wade

br5 said:


> Finder,
> I've been a tree hunter for many years, only looking for dead elms. Your info has caused me to question my method. I'm thinking I should be a bag hunter, could be way more productive and easier.
> Where is it exactly you hunt again? lol


That's What I'm thinkin


----------



## rockytop69

Best of luck to all for the 2018 season may GOD bless y'all with full bags


----------



## br5

wade said:


> That's What I'm thinkin


Wade,
I actually think I hunt the exact same area finder hunts, we just need find finders car and it's on.


----------



## br5

V


vern said:


> OUTSTANDING fishinbrad, looking forward to meeting EVERYONE, the list is starting to stack up nicely..


Vern,
How many you reckoned are showing up so far? Don't normally use reckoned in my normal vocabulary, but I think some folds are coming up from down south so I want them to feel akin with us.


----------



## bev

br5 where do you hunt? we might be hunting the same place too


----------



## wade

br5 said:


> Wade,
> I actually think I hunt the exact same area finder hunts, we just need find finders car and it's on.


Yep..
we could leave a thank you note & $10


----------



## guff76

@bev n @br5 
Yea I believe by the way it sounds we all do look in the same areas miss, Sally n roush properties.
I've never been to roush or heard of anyone going their. One of these days I'm gonna give it a whirl. Been thinking the east end looks promising cause it's close to the Wabash river. 
Any of you all been their?


----------



## wade

br5 said:


> V
> 
> Vern,
> How many you reckoned are showing up so far? Don't normally use reckoned in my normal vocabulary, but I think some folds are coming up from down south so I want them to feel akin with us.


@br5 no worries there br5. Your picture assures them that they're get'n a foray and Family Reunion..
so you can expect a lot of hugs & kisses ..maybe even some papers served... So...be ready to Run for the Woods


----------



## br5

bev said:


> br5 where do you hunt? we might be hunting the same place too


bev,
Not sure we do, but if I tell you where I hunt I can bet we'll be hunting same area then. I can tell you I'll be hunting in Monroe by Paynetown on the 21st though.


----------



## br5

guff76 said:


> @bev n @br5
> Yea I believe by the way it sounds we all do look in the same areas miss, Sally n roush properties.
> I've never been to roush or heard of anyone going their. One of these days I'm gonna give it a whirl. Been thinking the east end looks promising cause it's close to the Wabash river.
> Any of you all been their?


Guff,
I work in Logansport and used to own property by lake Cicott. Really good hunting around there, problem is it's all private. I have some private ground I can hunt around Peru/Mexico, but it's only about 20 acres of woods and not a lot of elms. I just hunt crowded public ground, a lot of competition but I almost always come out with some every year.


----------



## br5

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That one is definitely past its prime.. Looks like the top is rotting away and the stem is starting to dry up.. I leave the mushrooms that are past their prime for the bugs and slugs to eat.. When I'm going on a marathon hunt I like to bring a cooler with me.. I leave it in the truck and if it's possible I like to head back to the truck and drop of my shrooms from time to time.. If the truck is to far away to walk back to, I've been known to stash sacks of mushrooms in the woods and pick them up on my way back.. I've never lost a sack or had one snatched by another shroom hunter yet.. You just have to hide them in an inconspicuous spot.. Personally I like to put mine up in a tree..


I've actually thought about finding mother load and not having enough bags. Before I'd ever leave a full bag in the woods I fist tie off tee shirt and fill it and then tie off pant legs and o the same. I'd be a sight coming out of the woods, but I'd be one happy camper.


----------



## wade

br5 said:


> I've actually thought about finding mother load and not having enough bags. Before I'd ever leave a full bag in the woods I fist tie off tee shirt and fill it and then tie off pant legs and o the same. I'd be a sight coming out of the woods, but I'd be one happy camper.


 see there told ya...
br5 got some a that Kentuckian Blood


----------



## Already Gone

br5 said:


> I've actually thought about finding mother load and not having enough bags. Before I'd ever leave a full bag in the woods I fist tie off tee shirt and fill it and then tie off pant legs and o the same. I'd be a sight coming out of the woods, but I'd be one happy camper.


If you were_ happy_ _enough_, you would have a place to hang another bag or three.


----------



## wade

I'm gonna just Bring a Game Cart..
To Haul um back to camp on..
Or a Pack Mule...Yea..a Mule..


----------



## wade

Man....we damm near in a state of Emergency...
Just a few more gallons of water and that MADRID FAULT LINE could slip. Wide Open !
That's one Event ...I'm hoping doesn't happen in our lifetime


----------



## wade

Yea..Yea...Team workers Yea...
@finderoftheshrooms 
Finder Buddy you put um up in the trees..
We'll come along and shake um out..
And Haul um into Camp


----------



## deleted

I may loose power at any moment due to high winds and thunderstorms. only got go look for about thirty min. with no success...so right on track for me..


----------



## Stelthshroomer

vern said:


> I may loose power at any moment due to high winds and thunderstorms. only got go look for about thirty min. with no success...so right on track for me..


I dont get it Vern you got people north of you in Scott and Jackson counties reporting finds just north of you. It sould be game on for you man.


----------



## deleted

bev said:


> I thought you was going back to bed vern


I did...slept three hrs. jumped up and ran out for about thirty min. till the rain


----------



## deleted

Stelthshroomer said:


> I dont get it Vern you got people north of you in Scott and Jackson counties reporting finds just north of you. It sould be game on for you man.


How many did it say they found bubba ?


----------



## Stelthshroomer

vern said:


> How many did it say they found bubba ?


IDK I think I read they were facebook posts. You are allover this forum do you recall reading about this in the last couple days?


----------



## deleted

Stelthshroomer said:


> IDK I think I read they were facebook posts. You are allover this forum do you recall reading about this in the last couple days?


yes, it was something like two or three....BFD...ive only been able to look once plus a rushed thirty min. today...dont count me out just yet my man.


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> yes, it was something like two or three....BFD...ive only been able to look once plus a rushed thirty min. today...dont count me out just yet my man.


I am on the Ky board almost as much as here since i am just across the river, one or two people have found more than about five out of literally thousands down there and they are regularly one to two weeks ahead of me being to the south.
A handful of people and a couple here and there is a good sign but not nearly enough to write home about.
in most cases over the years its usually about the tenth before i find enough to feed more than just myself a meal...so everybody just chill out for a bit and just laugh at the crazy jokes and BS here until its "really" time for them to pop guys.


----------



## deleted

Somebody tell me how i am supposed to turn this forecast into a good thing..
And i am well south of most of you boys..
10 day forecast here sez it wont get out of the nighttime lows in the thirty's until about the 11th...holy shit.


----------



## deleted

There is one piece of good news...since the rest of the week sucks..ill be able to watch more of the Masters Tournament that starts Thursday...go Tiger and Phil..


----------



## jessicaleigh87

I haven't read back through the entire thread, but has anyone found or seen posts of anything around Terre Haute being found yet? My Mom and I are heading up there next Friday from New Orleans to hit our usual spots. I really wish this weather would get in gear!


----------



## deleted

jessicaleigh87 said:


> I haven't read back through the entire thread, but has anyone found or seen posts of anything around Terre Haute being found yet? My Mom and I are heading up there next Friday from New Orleans to hit our usual spots. I really wish this weather would get in gear!


If you could wait a week, i would...dont look promising Jessica.


----------



## morelsxs

Lotsa tornado warnings 2nite. Ya'all be careful!!


----------



## stormer

90


----------



## deleted

stormer said:


> U guys find morels or just talk on this forum jesus christ. 60 pages of blabber and not 1 shroom. Lmao


How about go do your own blabbering somewhere else more interesting to you hoss !
you have been reported so have fun while you can moron.


----------



## engalwood

I mean all this rain is crazy today!


----------



## stormer

vern said:


> How about go do your own blabbering somewhere else more interesting to you hoss !
> you have been reported so have fun while you can moron.


Reported for what vern. Noticing?


----------



## deleted

stormer said:


> Reported for what vern. Noticing?


stormer, i do apologize for confusing you with the spammer you replied to...my bad
But i still dont know why you would criticize our board dawg..its just fine by us..


----------



## guff76

br5 said:


> Guff,
> I work in Logansport and used to own property by lake Cicott. Really good hunting around there, problem is it's all private. I have some private ground I can hunt around Peru/Mexico, but it's only about 20 acres of woods and not a lot of elms. I just hunt crowded public ground, a lot of competition but I almost always come out with some every year.


Got some private myself but haven't been finding any in them for few years now, so I do the res also


----------



## wade

vern said:


> stormer, i do apologize for confusing you with the spammer you replied to...my bad
> But i still dont know why you would criticize our board dawg..its just fine by us..


That's Right...All of us here think and dream about Morels 365 24/7...
And any minute now it will be the larger half of our conversation once more..
Until then any type of other conversations are just ...NORMAL and GOOD and COOL


----------



## jessicaleigh87

vern said:


> If you could wait a week, i would...dont look promising Jessica.


I wish I could. Unfortunately, I had to request off work in advance and can't change the dates. Going to keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## eternalsunking

@stormer @vern take it easy brothers. We are so close. I think stormer was poking in good fun. And if not....


----------



## eternalsunking

Meanwhile in Indiana...


----------



## mmh

Morelas, I wasn't planning to head south for the get together but if you want to go I will drive. I realize you may not be able to hunt much but a great time to meet some of the other knuckleheads on this board. Let me know. Hopefully you still have home number and my email if not let me know and I will contact you. Hoping for the best, buddy


----------



## mmh

jessicaleigh87 said:


> I haven't read back through the entire thread, but has anyone found or seen posts of anything around Terre Haute being found yet? My Mom and I are heading up there next Friday from New Orleans to hit our usual spots. I really wish this weather would get in gear!


Jessica, last 5 days average soil temp. in Terra Haute was 45. The 5 year average for this date is 50, I do not hunt the area so have no other input but soil temps. Good luck.


----------



## mmh

Vern, I see that you are on the board. are you napping?


----------



## morelas must-shroom

mmh said:


> Morelas, I wasn't planning to head south for the get together but if you want to go I will drive. I realize you may not be able to hunt much but a great time to meet some of the other knuckleheads on this board. Let me know. Hopefully you still have home number and my email if not let me know and I will contact you. Hoping for the best, buddy


mmh, thanks for the offer, but it looks my initial chemo or immunization therapy will start on the 19th or 20th. Maybe we can meet up in Michigan later on. Good luck this year.


----------



## bev

br5 said:


> bev,
> Not sure we do, but if I tell you where I hunt I can bet we'll be hunting same area then. I can tell you I'll be hunting in Monroe by Paynetown on the 21st though.


its all good. I have been hunting sally and roush more than missy. not sure why I don't hunt missy it is not that far for me.


----------



## bev

guff76 said:


> @bev n @br5
> Yea I believe by the way it sounds we all do look in the same areas miss, Sally n roush properties.
> I've never been to roush or heard of anyone going their. One of these days I'm gonna give it a whirl. Been thinking the east end looks promising cause it's close to the Wabash river.
> Any of you all been their?


it has been a few years since I was on roush but that was the area that I did find them. that is one place out of many that you can not hunt until 1:00 because of turkey hunters.


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Vern, I see that you are on the board. are you napping?


You missed me by about a half hour..This time of year, this is my home page,i just stay logged in pal. Im like the hall monitor that you cant shake..lol
Whats the latest, you gonna make the trip down ? I see that Morelas cant make it and i feel bad about that, was really wanting to meet him more than you..lmao


----------



## Toastyjakes

They're finding them by st.louis (90 minutes from me) and in southern il... 

I'll be out for a bit today.. temps in the h60s/L40s next week.. catch the early ones that are 1/4" tall


----------



## deleted

It was so warm yesterday, had my door propped open until about 10pm. woke up to 34 degrees. the forecast for Friday night is 100% chance of snow..WTF


----------



## deleted

Toastyjakes said:


> They're finding them by st.louis (90 minutes from me) and in southern il...
> 
> I'll be out for a bit today.. temps in the h60s/L40s next week.. catch the early ones that are 1/4" tall


You will only need about 50 of those to make a nice snack..lol. its not gonna be in the 60s here again till next week..
Any plans at all to make the Foray with us on the 21st dude ?


----------



## parrothead

Well freeze warning tonight and chance of snow Friday into Sat.


----------



## Toastyjakes

I thought about it...and it be a real good time too... just had 3 plants come down thatll be perfect to smoke on the 21st..but I'll be stuck here for the season.. I'm out of work and have spent my days putting in apps and calling around and trying to get my income back up, God knows I do my hobby for myself and my back so almost no money to be made on that front

I got me a city girl a couple years back and I'm slowly turning her haha shes excited about the walks and camping this year and she'll even bait her own hook now..


----------



## br5

bev said:


> it has been a few years since I was on roush but that was the area that I did find them. that is one place out of many that you can not hunt until 1:00 because of turkey hunters.


Bev,
Maybe you, Guff, finder, and I should plan a hunt. We could do a sweep hunt where we line up 30yards apart and check a huge area. Are meeting up with us on the 21st?


----------



## br5

eternalsunking said:


> Meanwhile in Indiana...


eternal,
Is that the wildcat?


----------



## br5

wade said:


> see there told ya...
> br5 got some a that Kentuckian Blood


Actually Tennessee. But I was born and raised in Kokomo, but blood is thicker I guess.


----------



## br5

Don't get to bummed out about cool weather, my two best seasons ever we're wet and cold.
Hunted one day in sleet that covered open ground a 1/4". I'm still pumped about 21st down south. Of course there are probably a bunch of stalkers watching our conversation so they can swoop in. Maybe we should establish some sort of code to throw them off our trail. I'll start, This season is going to suck!


----------



## wade

br5 said:


> Don't get to bummed out about cool weather, my two best seasons ever we're wet and cold.
> Hunted one day in sleet that covered open ground a 1/4". I'm still pumped about 21st down south. Of course there are probably a bunch of stalkers watching our conversation so they can swoop in. Maybe we should establish some sort of code to throw them off our trail. I'll start, This season is going to suck!


Yes it will suck..and I'm not even going out anymore..definitely not anywhere near lake monroe ..Myself and many Many Many other seasoned Hunters that I know have tryed the Lake monroe areas.. and never found Any Morels..
I did see The Biggest COPPER HEAD SNAKES that I Have Ever seen ..it was Scary..I was afraid I wouldn't make it back to my car..but I did..
Later I stopped at the local Store..and told the counter person . About the Huge Snakes I'd seen..I Thought No one would Believe Me...But instead He said Oh Yes..
We've All Seen um!!!.. Then He pointed to a Report NOTICE on the Wall expressing the Exploded population on Poisonous Snakes in the Hoosier National Forest .... and how Dozens of Hickers Have Been attacked in Recent Years...
LAKE MONROE is a place I will NEVER Hunt again....
I do know a Really Really Enjoyable place where anyone can COMFORTABLELY HUNT.Where Myself and Everyone I see there always find Buckets of Morels..
Everyday  Never seen a snake. Neither Ticks .. Liber State Park..
That's where I'm Going


----------



## eternalsunking

br5 said:


> eternal,
> Is that the wildcat?


I think it's Grumpy Cat... It's a thing


----------



## Indiana Jed

Howdy folks, just wanted to get on the board this year. I followed the conversarion last year but don't think I posted anything. I have a buddy who claims he found 4 or 5 in the Scott/ Washington Co. Area last weekend but I didn't see them and he can be full of it sometimes.


----------



## bev

br5 said:


> Bev,
> Maybe you, Guff, finder, and I should plan a hunt. We could do a sweep hunt where we line up 30yards apart and check a huge area. Are meeting up with us on the 21st?


that sounds like fun. I can not meet on the 21st I will be out of the country for work. (I hate that word).


----------



## guff76

bev said:


> that sounds like fun. I can not meet on the 21st I will be out of the country for work. (I hate that word).


Well the way it's looking around these parts it not gonna be but may before they start coming out of the ground


----------



## wade

Fun pics from last year April 16th














2017
We had found our first ones on April 8th


----------



## cwlake

guff76 said:


> @bev n @br5
> Yea I believe by the way it sounds we all do look in the same areas miss, Sally n roush properties.
> I've never been to roush or heard of anyone going their. One of these days I'm gonna give it a whirl. Been thinking the east end looks promising cause it's close to the Wabash river.
> Any of you all been their?


I was just there scouting yesterday. Not a lot of woods east of 69, but did see a few turkey.


----------



## wade

We are loading up our car and FINALLY heading out this afternoon...
Not sure where we are going yet?
But at least 200 miles from central Indiana..some place with a forecast of 
2 days sunshine 65 degrees & no rain
Is hard to find right now...


----------



## Nelson Wong

Hi Everyone.

I have never been morel mushroom hunting before, but I currently just grow small amounts of oyster mushrooms and shitake mushrooms at home.

My girlfriend and I, both from Indiana, really want to learn about morel mushroom and hunting for them! They are so interesting and cool!

Are there anyone here that are willing to guide us or go with us? Please?


----------



## Toastyjakes

Talk to @vern 
There's a foray coming up on the 21st


Nelson Wong said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I have never been morel mushroom hunting before, but I currently just grow small amounts of oyster mushrooms and shitake mushrooms at home.
> 
> My girlfriend and I, both from Indiana, really want to learn about morel mushroom and hunting for them! They are so interesting and cool!
> 
> Are there anyone here that are willing to guide us or go with us? Please?


----------



## deleted

Nelson Wong said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I have never been morel mushroom hunting before, but I currently just grow small amounts of oyster mushrooms and shitake mushrooms at home.
> 
> My girlfriend and I, both from Indiana, really want to learn about morel mushroom and hunting for them! They are so interesting and cool!
> 
> Are there anyone here that are willing to guide us or go with us? Please?


Welcome to our board !
the best place to start other than boot on the ground is Youtube . its invaluable for first timers AND old timers. you can go right out on a hunt with a pro and get there knowledge in real time during the hunt.
You like everyone else are welcome to join our 1st annual trip on the 21st as well..


----------



## deleted

Indiana Jed said:


> Howdy folks, just wanted to get on the board this year. I followed the conversarion last year but don't think I posted anything. I have a buddy who claims he found 4 or 5 in the Scott/ Washington Co. Area last weekend but I didn't see them and he can be full of it sometimes.


welcome aboard Jed..i think you might need a new buddy..lol


----------



## Nelson Wong

I am new to this. Is there a page for the detail for 1st annual trip on the 21st?


----------



## Toastyjakes




----------



## br5

eternalsunking said:


> I think it's Grumpy Cat... It's a thing


I meant the picture of the flooded creek.


----------



## eternalsunking

br5 said:


> I meant the picture of the flooded creek.


That is the White River in Hamilton County.


----------



## noskydaddy

Will we get to _100 pages _with no HOOSIER finds???

And subsequently, will people with BLURTING disorders lose their minds?

Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> Yes it will suck..and I'm not even going out anymore..definitely not anywhere near lake monroe ..Myself and many Many Many other seasoned Hunters that I know have tryed the Lake monroe areas.. and never found Any Morels..
> I did see The Biggest COPPER HEAD SNAKES that I Have Ever seen ..it was Scary..I was afraid I wouldn't make it back to my car..but I did..
> Later I stopped at the local Store..and told the counter person . About the Huge Snakes I'd seen..I Thought No one would Believe Me...But instead He said Oh Yes..
> We've All Seen um!!!.. Then He pointed to a Report NOTICE on the Wall expressing the Exploded population on Poisonous Snakes in the Hoosier National Forest .... and how Dozens of Hickers Have Been attacked in Recent Years...
> LAKE MONROE is a place I will NEVER Hunt again....
> I do know a Really Really Enjoyable place where anyone can COMFORTABLELY HUNT.Where Myself and Everyone I see there always find Buckets of Morels..
> Everyday  Never seen a snake. Neither Ticks .. Liber State Park..
> That's where I'm Going


Close to me wade i live 15 min from lieber


----------



## deleted

_*While we are having to deal with yet a few more days of winter weather, i thought this would be a good time to have a look at some highlights from last year at this time, some surprising, hope you enjoy..especially the young morels that dont know what to expect...*_
*Lets start with one year ago today : from @engalwood :*









Southside of Indianapolis. Southport area

@indy_nebo replyed, Holy smokes, I didn't think we'd be getting big boys like THAT around here yet... thanks for sharing engalwood.
Check out the great pics from engalwood the same day...too many to repost here..lol
https://www.morels.com/threads/2017-morel-update-here.93464/page-18#post-95054
No big surprise here from @wade here but i thought it was worth a mention...lmao..
"
We Found ZERO Morels today. .so I'll take a break for one day. Or more.....
Traditionally its always last two weeks of April & First two weeks of May thru Here..
but I find them earlier .
seen first black SNAKE of the year today..
and we always find old bottles this time of year...seen a little more may Apples up than last week. .but still not many. .so many other things ate still just not right out there yet. .no bag worms. .in the trees yet..no TURTLES...
Uncle and Others are finding in Booneville".
As you know, @noskydaddy cant keep his nose out of my bussiness..lol.









On the 5th, we got this from @Fungus Amungus 
FINALLY! Some life starting to show here in monore county, hopefully that sun keeps shining!









These fro Matt Finney on the 5th:









On the 6th, a great post from @wade :
Found 4.... and Guess What. ..
WE WANT MORE !!!!!
OUR spots finally begin. .
We Want to live in the woods Every day for the next Month now.. We are Happy..
My Sweetheart and best friend , We do Everything together
picture from an Hour ago 









oops, almost forgot my own huge find back on the 4th:
OK, the world as we know it is not coming to an end...
my first find of the season. hopefully a few of his(or her) friends will show up in a few days.









Ill stop for now, there was a lot of action to come..just a few from the past...


----------



## deleted

So last year was AT LEAST a week earlier than this year..


----------



## deleted

Here is just a few pics from the 13th and 14th:
jslwalls:









Verno..lol:
_*Holy Shit...lit the wrong big fatty..







*_

Me again because i'm special..lol:not too bad for an old man this morning...









oops, one more from me..
Funamongas :
GOOD FRIDAY INDEED! 2 hrs in 58 total some fresh some dry, but they'll soak up. TIME TO DRINK SOME BEER AND EAT MUSHROOMS! I use caps lock cause im excited!










Indy-nebo:









And last for now but not least from @wade :
















Mabie more tomorrow if you like..


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Close to me wade i live 15 min from lieber


Well that's Cool
We are looking at a Farm near Cloverdale. 
And You've probably heard of 
Croy Creek?


----------



## wade

Ok...we have Decided ..We are in Bloomington now..But are Headed for 
I-65 south and on down to......
*** Smokey Mountains 
Just East of Chattanooga ****
Should arrive by Daylight get a campsite and be in the woods hunting by 10:00am


----------



## guff76

The elusive shrooms you just can't put a time on them each year different. The late years are the ones that gets everyone so crazy!!! We wouldn't all be here if they grew all warmer months!!!


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Well that's Cool
> We are looking at a Farm near Cloverdale.
> And You've probably heard of
> Croy Creek?


Thought it fitting that i give you your 1000th like my brother..


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> Well that's Cool
> We are looking at a Farm near Cloverdale.
> And You've probably heard of
> Croy Creek?


Yep i go to croy creek all the time!


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> Ok...we have Decided ..We are in Bloomington now..But are Headed for
> I-65 south and on down to......
> *** Smokey Mountains
> Just East of Chattanooga ****
> Should arrive by Daylight get a campsite and be in the woods hunting by 10:00am


Have you found any yet?


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Thought it fitting that i give you your 1000th like my brother..


What... NICE


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Yep i go to croy creek all the time!


We have Three permanent booths .
Ours are the first Three spots under Roof..behind the main concession stand..by the ATM
.I had a piled high Hardware store there 3 years ago..but for the last two years we let our friend Betty Boop...set up and sell all of her clothes under there..
The first Show is the weekend of 
April 14th this year..we will try to attend


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Have you found any yet?


We still haven't set foot in the woods..
But we will make a big day of it tomorrow we might not stop till we're North of Milwaukee in June


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> We have Three permanent booths .
> Ours are the first Three spots under Roof..behind the main concession stand..by the ATM
> .I had a piled high Hardware store there 3 years ago..but for the last two years we let our friend Betty Boop...set up and sell all of her clothes under there..
> The first Show is the weekend of
> April 14th this year..we will try to attend


I know right where your talking about we set up there a couple times a year but def not this first go round lol ill b chasing the mushrooms back up to Michigan again this year til first week of june !


----------



## elmgirl

elmgirl said:


> I know right where your talking about we set up there a couple times a year but def not this first go round lol ill b chasing the mushrooms back up to Michigan again this year til first week of june !


Good luck to you guys [email protected]


----------



## mmh

morelas must-shroom said:


> mmh, thanks for the offer, but it looks my initial chemo or immunization therapy will start on the 19th or 20th. Maybe we can meet up in Michigan later on. Good luck this year.


Morelas, I hope things work out for you. I will be up North and if you are there at the same time I would like to take you out for dinner. Best wishes my friend


----------



## mmh

Indiana Jed said:


> Howdy folks, just wanted to get on the board this year. I followed the conversarion last year but don't think I posted anything. I have a buddy who claims he found 4 or 5 in the Scott/ Washington Co. Area last weekend but I didn't see them and he can be full of it sometimes.


Welcome.


----------



## Kidd

Hello everyone! Can't wait for this weather to break.


----------



## Hitman1975

Here in southwest Indiana the season is late
We’ve had the moisture but the lack of sun and heat are delaying the season
Here is a pic of some May Apples just poking up
I’m sure keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## wade

Hitman1975 said:


> Here in southwest Indiana the season is late
> We’ve had the moisture but the lack of sun and heat are delaying the season
> Here is a pic of some May Apples just poking up
> I’m sure keeping my fingers crossed


Excellent Reporting Thank you


----------



## wade

Just passing Nashville
.. Headed & Rollin south...two more hours 121 miles to Chattanooga.....We're gonna be in the Forest Hunting by 10:00am


----------



## Kidd

wade said:


> Just passing Nashville
> .. Headed & Rollin south...two more hours 121 miles to Chattanooga.....We're gonna be in the Forest Hunting by 10:00am


Good luck I hope you cash in!


----------



## bev

Nelson Wong said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I have never been morel mushroom hunting before, but I currently just grow small amounts of oyster mushrooms and shitake mushrooms at home.
> 
> My girlfriend and I, both from Indiana, really want to learn about morel mushroom and hunting for them! They are so interesting and cool!
> 
> Are there anyone here that are willing to guide us or go with us? Please?


where about's do you live?


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Just passing Nashville
> .. Headed & Rollin south...two more hours 121 miles to Chattanooga.....We're gonna be in the Forest Hunting by 10:00am


Well this just sucks...sounds like you are going to find before me this year. hmmmm, i could be in Nashville in three hours. ah screw it, im to old for this crap..you got me this time bubba...go get um pal..


----------



## bev

nice job wade


----------



## bev

welcome to all the newbees


----------



## bev

vern don't give up yet you can still get them before him.


----------



## deleted

OK t tom, you must be as weird as me when it comes to sleep...i sleep all kinds of funky hours and no matter what time im up..you are already up and on here...what gives pal ??


----------



## deleted

bev said:


> vern don't give up yet you can still get them before him.


BEV, its 29 degrees right now...if there were any up right now...they would be a block of ice..lol


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> I have sleep insomnia when I'm not working. I'm lucky to get 2hrs sleep at a time. If this rain would ever stop I might be able to do a little work to help me sleep. If it weren't for pain pills I probably wouldn't sleep at all.


OUCH, save a couple of those pills for me..what kind of pills are you getting pal, sounds like what i need to ask for for my back.!
Did you tell me that you wouldn't be able to make the trip on neither Fri.,Sat., or Sunday ?
i was lookin forward to the wheel chair race..lol


----------



## bev

vern said:


> BEV, its 29 degrees right now...if there were any up right now...they would be a block of ice..lol


at least you wouldn't have to freeze them for later. LOL


----------



## jashroomer

Thanks for the pics from last year Vern, made me want to walk out and do some hunting, but 40 mph winds and snow changed my mind. 

Good luck Wade, the mushrooms in Tennessee don't stand a chance.

The long range forecast for Paynetown has 70 degrees on the 13th, followed by a week oaf 60's leading into 4/20. Looking a little better.


----------



## deleted

_*OK Paynetown Foray hunters, this is from the 21st last year....

from funamongus:
big beauty time! going back for more in a little bit!










yours truly:

















from morelesmustshroom up north: Awesome Vern. I only found a dozen tonight, but they were all fresh from the rain. If you're still finding it means we are just getting going. I was a little worried because my best spots aren't producing yet.

scotty g:









Holly Crap...jswalls:









kpfist:









Wade :









From Finder...having a hard time finding..lol:









Last one today...spormaster on the 22nd:










*_


----------



## deleted

*Let me squeeze in one more from robert17 on the 23rd, look close, i see 14:







*


----------



## deleted

OK, time for my morning nap...hell gettin old...peace out..


----------



## Jarrod

This snow tomorrow night in southern IN is going to hurt this season I think.


----------



## scottyg11

Yes. This weather is terrible. Just returned back to Indy from AZ and 90 degrees to snow and 31 degrees. I found my first last year on April 4th , where I normally get the first ones of the season. We start at the cabin just a little northwest of Shoals. It’s crazy this year. My maple syrup season was early and somewhat short. I’m hoping morel season is a late and long. Good luck to all. I’ll postbif I find any. I’ll be headed down to the cabin next weekend. 

Scotty


----------



## wade

We have stopped in a woods along the hwy..ground temp 51degrees..
Found Zero so far


----------



## Jarrod

scottyg11 said:


> Yes. This weather is terrible. Just returned back to Indy from AZ and 90 degrees to snow and 31 degrees. I found my first last year on April 4th , where I normally get the first ones of the season. We start at the cabin just a little northwest of Shoals. It’s crazy this year. My maple syrup season was early and somewhat short. I’m hoping morel season is a late and long. Good luck to all. I’ll postbif I find any. I’ll be headed down to the cabin next weekend.
> 
> Scotty


i live 20 minutes or so from shoals, there's been several people who have found small ones around that area and further south of shoals. Next weeks weather looks more promising but afraid the snow might takes it toll


----------



## wade

Good sign


----------



## wade

Populars .. cottonwoods..
Wet bottom area let of green in forest floor here...and here is another.a d another..


----------



## jashroomer

wade said:


> Populars .. cottonwoods..
> Wet bottom area let of green in forest floor here...and here is another.a d another..
> View attachment 4472
> View attachment 4473


Nice job, keep it up and push 'em north.


----------



## morelsxs

Wade - 1, Vern - 0 . . .   You snooze, you loose. LOL (just messin' Vern).

Push 'em north and east Wade2 (that's Wade and better half). W2 for short.


----------



## mmh

T tom said:


> I have sleep insomnia when I'm not working. I'm lucky to get 2hrs sleep at a time. If this rain would ever stop I might be able to do a little work to help me sleep. If it weren't for pain pills I probably wouldn't sleep at all.


Ttom, Vern. I also have sleep issues. I have found Melatonin helps, its naturally produced by the body but not everyone's body produces enough, its over the counter and I have had good results. I hope it works for you too.


----------



## wade

scottyg11 said:


> Yes. This weather is terrible. Just returned back to Indy from AZ and 90 degrees to snow and 31 degrees. I found my first last year on April 4th , where I normally get the first ones of the season. We start at the cabin just a little northwest of Shoals. It’s crazy this year. My maple syrup season was early and somewhat short. I’m hoping morel season is a late and long. Good luck to all. I’ll postbif I find any. I’ll be headed down to the cabin next weekend.
> 
> Scotty


@Scotty11... Trinity Springs??


----------



## wade

morelsxs said:


> Wade - 1, Vern - 0 . . .   You snooze, you loose. LOL (just messin' Vern).
> 
> Push 'em north and east Wade2 (that's Wade and better half). W2 for short.


They on the way!!


----------



## wade

jashroomer said:


> Nice job, keep it up and push 'em north.


We are leaning into um Pushin!! Pushin!!


----------



## wade

Jarrod said:


> i live 20 minutes or so from shoals, there's been several people who have found small ones around that area and further south of shoals. Next weeks weather looks more promising but afraid the snow might takes it toll


@Jarrod ...Trinity Springs?


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> Faq dat, you can have the snakes!


Another cute lil feller


----------



## wade

After an extra 2 hour Hunting we have determined that the Three we found are Early one and this area we will continue to hunt again ..but later


----------



## wade

So..we where just North of ...
Manchester Tennessee ..
Now Heading on further south to 
Chattanooga..we will setup camp then hunt till dark...and tomorrow in the light rain forecast


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> Populars .. cottonwoods..
> Wet bottom area let of green in forest floor here...and here is another.a d another..
> View attachment 4472
> View attachment 4473



Nice work Buddy!

What kind of shoes?


----------



## deleted

morelsxs said:


> Wade - 1, Vern - 0 . . .   You snooze, you loose. LOL (just messin' Vern).
> 
> Push 'em north and east Wade2 (that's Wade and better half). W2 for short.


OK smart azzz, i should have run down to Alabama last week and started north from there. would probably had five or six by now..lol..


----------



## Karen Oates

noskydaddy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Since we had such a good thread last year, I thought I'd make a fresh one for 2018.
> 
> Can you please post your morel outings here for everyone to enjoy like last year?
> 
> I can feel it coming on even though it's only February.
> 
> Hope all you HOOSIERS are well!
> 
> @noskydaddy


----------



## deleted

Welcome aboard @Karen Oates , feel free to chime in here whenever you like, we are all (or mostly)friends here..


----------



## deleted

Well i feel very confident that for most of us winter will be over this time next week and then its...*GO TIME !!!*


----------



## indy_nebo

I think I can speak for all when I say-
SCREW THIS "SPRINTER"!!!!!!

I like to post this pic for this time period when everyone is chomping at the bit to get out and do some hunting...
See how many u can spot!


----------



## indy_nebo

That was from 2016. A good year for me...


----------



## Morelofthestory402

I see 8 .. but sure there's more hidden out of sight


----------



## Tool fan

Few things wade what breed is the pup and push them west plz Vern in the first pick I count fifteen


----------



## indy_nebo

I actually got out for about an hour yesterday, I couldn't take it anymore! I checked my spot that I always find a early rise or two under a huge dead elm with a bunch of rocks around it so they retain heat from the sunlight and keep the soil warm. I didn't see squat, but I was able to grab a nice long section of fresh maple sapling that had gotten knocked over by the parks department doing trail maintenance. My wife has been bugging me the last couple years to make her a nice quality walking stick, and now I can keep myself busy waiting for the explosion of mushy goodness to come!
The woods looked great, the southern facing slopes already had catchweed and trillium going on. This morning I was SHOCKED at how many dandelions had bloomed overnight!

It wont be long yeah, yeah, yeah
It wont be long yeah, yeah, yeah
It wont be long yeah, till shrooms belong
TO ME!


----------



## Tool fan

Around the same on Indy’s pick hard to tell Blurry for me when I voom in


----------



## indy_nebo

1st person to guess right (on the first try mind you) will get a little prize!


----------



## Guest

indy_nebo said:


> I think I can speak for all when I say-
> SCREW THIS "SPRINTER"!!!!!!
> 
> I like to post this pic for this time period when everyone is chomping at the bit to get out and do some hunting...
> See how many u can spot!
> View attachment 4484


It's hard to tell if a couple are mushrooms or leaves, but I think I see 9 morels..


----------



## noskydaddy

An important word for new Hunters about land...

*"Always try to open up new territory no matter what."*

There are a 1001 reasons why land 
"dries up" for mushroom hunters.

I am reminded of this today when I called one 
of my private land owners - where I've had sole
access to for some time - and learned I may 
not have it any more.

In this case, you would think I would be guaranteed 
to hunt there after our history, but this time it's for 
a reason I cannot argue with: Money. 
Someone willing to "pay to play" usurped me!

I am not crying in my milk because I am always 
trying to add new territory myself, but I am reminded 
that we cannot assume just because we have 
something now means we'll have it later. 

Diversify!


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> Nice work Buddy!
> 
> What kind of shoes?


@noskydaddy Still wearing..my trail shows from last year..I have looked and looked and can't decide..I'm just not really finding what I Feel I want...
And the Vibram 5 fingers are so far impossible for me to find a store..
And on line is limited..
Did you buy on line? How did the sizes tend to run? Big? Or small?


----------



## jessicaleigh87

mmh said:


> Jessica, last 5 days average soil temp. in Terra Haute was 45. The 5 year average for this date is 50, I do not hunt the area so have no other input but soil temps. Good luck.


Thank you! I'm heading north a week from tomorrow and the temps look to be rising slowly, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed! I'm just not sure how all the flooding they had the past few days is going to affect things.


----------



## deleted

The next like gets a scrambled egg breakfast at the foray..


----------



## jessicaleigh87

indy_nebo said:


> I think I can speak for all when I say-
> SCREW THIS "SPRINTER"!!!!!!
> 
> I like to post this pic for this time period when everyone is chomping at the bit to get out and do some hunting...
> See how many u can spot!
> View attachment 4484


I count 10


----------



## deleted

@elmgirl ...you win the breakfast...must be presant to claim the prize...lol..now what say you ?
Well i suppose sense its you, i could mail you a breakfast burrito


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> @noskydaddy Still wearing..my trail shows from last year..I have looked and looked and can't decide..I'm just not really finding what I Feel I want...
> And the Vibram 5 fingers are so far impossible for me to find a store..
> And on line is limited..
> Did you buy on line? How did the sizes tend to run? Big? Or small?



*Amazon.* They used some European number but I looked and when you click the drop down for sizes, you can see the regular standard sizes. 
For example, *46D EU = 11.5-12"*

SIZE: I wear 11.5-12" and they fit about perfect. No issues.

Look at this: They have HEMP ones now! Shit. Now I'm gonna want them. Those are BOSS!
Here's the link. They have a rather large selection of other styles too. I bought CAMO ones because I like to be "dug in" like an Alabama Tick!

http://a.co/iFguzSm


----------



## deleted

@noskydaddy @wade If you guys want to stay in fashion this season, you simply must have these to go with your shoes :








I know a guy in _Bangladesh that can hook you up with a deal.._


----------



## Guest

Damn, I've been gone for two days and you guys posted 8 pages lol.. If you fellas down south don't get flooded out this weekend.. I think all of southern Indiana is just going to explode with mushrooms late next week.. @vern Are the back seats in your van removable? If so, you better remove them before you go mushroom hunting.. You're going to need the extra room for all the mushrooms you find.. 



br5 said:


> Finder,
> I've been a tree hunter for many years, only looking for dead elms. Your info has caused me to question my method. I'm thinking I should be a bag hunter, could be way more productive and easier.
> Where is it exactly you hunt again? lol


Boy, I said boy.. I pity the fool that fiddles with Finder's Shrooms!! No, seriously though, If I'm dumb enough to hide them where someone else can find them, I deserve to lose them.. My backpack can hold about 15lbs worth if I pack the bags in there right.. I rarely have to stash shrooms anymore..


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> @elmgirl ...you win the breakfast...must be presant to claim the prize...lol..now what say you ?
> Well i suppose sense its you, i could mail you a breakfast burrito


what? breakfast lol


----------



## elmgirl

So its lookin like southern kentucky for me tomorrow, Hazard maybe, maybe a few places I hear theres like 4 or 5 counties in that general area with multiple finds so....I am leaning toward that but first thing tomorrow morning 8am Ill be in the woods in owen county checkin two of my spots


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> what? breakfast lol


You were my 2000th like and won a free breakfast at the foray my dear..


----------



## indy_nebo

jessicaleigh87 said:


> I count 10


Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## indy_nebo

I realize there were a few that were hard to distinguish from leaves. 
There is 5 in the middle, 2 above those, 2 to the right of the tree, and 1 hidden in shadow under a may apple to the left of the center group!

Happy Hunting! 

JessicaLeigh, ur prize will be arriving shortly...


----------



## elmgirl

@vern I am gonna try to make it out to the hunt if I can be still lol but prob wont camp


----------



## elmgirl

@wade did you guys get in the woods today


----------



## noskydaddy

elmgirl said:


> So its lookin like southern kentucky for me tomorrow, Hazard maybe, maybe a few places I hear theres like 4 or 5 counties in that general area with multiple finds so....I am leaning toward that but first thing tomorrow morning 8am Ill be in the woods in owen county checkin two of my spots


Keep us posted! Good luck.


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> @noskydaddy @wade If you guys want to stay in fashion this season, you simply must have these to go with your shoes :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a guy in _Bangladesh that can hook you up with a deal.._



I've seen those @vern. I think Amazon tried to upsell them to me when I bought the Vibrams shoes. LOL

Hey VERN, you ever see "Stand By Me?"


----------



## Guest

indy_nebo said:


> I realize there were a few that were hard to distinguish from leaves.
> There is 5 in the middle, 2 above those, 2 to the right of the tree, and 1 hidden in shadow under a may apple to the left of the center group!
> 
> Happy Hunting!
> 
> JessicaLeigh, ur prize will be arriving shortly...


I see the one under the may apple now.. Good eyes who ever found that one.. I scrolled right over it and still missed it..


----------



## wade

vern said:


> @noskydaddy @wade If you guys want to stay in fashion this season, you simply must have these to go with your shoes :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a guy in _Bangladesh that can hook you up with a deal.._


If the model didn't have their heel kicked up so PRISSY  like...I I funny.
But you know foreal yall..if these type sock & shoe can help foot and blood circulation  man that is a good thing.
We don't want to be sitting around when were old with our legs and feet in a mess and Hurting...
I am definitely getting me some asap!!


----------



## Guest

Here's another good one to get the old peepers warmed up.. How many?








@indy_nebo Remember this tree?


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> Keep us posted! Good luck.


Get your report to us soon as you can!!
Thank You..
From what I've seen here in southern Tennessee today...we've decided to stay put near the southern border...
We believe we are Right on time Here..
Check out the North Carolina funds and dates


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Here's another good one to get the old peepers warmed up.. How many?
> View attachment 4492
> 
> @indy_nebo Remember this tree?


2


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> @wade did you guys get in the woods today


Oooo.Man ..we found three in a a highway woods..but seems to be to early there..the trees & and forest floor are just not mature yet..
Then we headed to our intended camping area..only to have a Rude Ranger.. and Turkey Hunters..ruin our timing and afternoon...I'm still not over it yet!!!..
But tomorrow we will hunt all around near Benton tennessee and Cherokee National Forest it looks really right here


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> Welcome aboard @Karen Oates , feel free to chime in here whenever you like, we are all (or mostly)friends here..


Welcome Karen, Any questions? feel free to ask, a good possibility someone will have the answer or will make something up that sounds reasonable. Good luck


----------



## mmh

indy_nebo said:


> I realize there were a few that were hard to distinguish from leaves.
> There is 5 in the middle, 2 above those, 2 to the right of the tree, and 1 hidden in shadow under a may apple to the left of the center group!
> 
> Happy Hunting!
> 
> JessicaLeigh, ur prize will be arriving shortly...


Didn't find them all but is was good to see the green and the morels.


----------



## Guest

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Here's another good one to get the old peepers warmed up.. How many?
> View attachment 4492
> 
> @indy_nebo Remember this tree?











Good job @Tess you found them all.. I don't have a special prize but If your going to be at the meet up I'll blaze a fatty with you..


----------



## indy_nebo

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Here's another good one to get the old peepers warmed up.. How many?
> View attachment 4492
> 
> @indy_nebo Remember this tree?


Dude, I definitely remember that tree!
Here's my pic of it!


----------



## indy_nebo

That was 1 of 2 fallen elms I found last year with mushrooms growing out of the pulled up earth on the roots! Let me see if I can find the other...


----------



## indy_nebo

finderoftheshrooms said:


> View attachment 4494
> 
> Good job @Tess you found them all.. I don't have a special prize but If your going to be at the meet up I'll blaze a fatty with you..


I actually just came across a video I took of that find! That was a fallen poplar not an elm like I said. And in the video there is TWO back in that dry grass! Lol... what a crazy day that was...


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> Oooo.Man ..we found three in a a highway woods..but seems to be to early there..the trees & and forest floor are just not mature yet..
> Then we headed to our intended camping area..only to have a Rude Ranger.. and Turkey Hunters..ruin our timing and afternoon...I'm still not over it yet!!!..
> But tomorrow we will hunt all around near Benton tennessee and Cherokee National Forest it looks really right here


Good luck im headin out tomorrow still not sure where lol


----------



## indy_nebo

I thought I had a better pic of the big ass elm I found uprooted last season, but I got distracted by all the shrooms and then a skink (cool rare lizard) that I found. But here's the roots. There was 10 or so nice size yellows on the back side, then another 6 or 7 on the front growing almost horizontally!


----------



## indy_nebo

Here's the skink. It's crazy how I seem to always find reptiles and amphibians when I find morels...


----------



## guff76

Yea it's crazy how well they blend in you can find one n others right by it but have to have a different view/angle to see them.
The pic from finder n nebo the one by rock definitely need a different angle to see it


----------



## Hitman1975

Ok


----------



## Hitman1975

Ok


----------



## Hitman1975

Ok


----------



## Hitman1975

wade said:


> @noskydaddy Still wearing..my trail shows from last year..I have looked and looked and can't decide..I'm just not really finding what I Feel I want...
> And the Vibram 5 fingers are so far impossible for me to find a store..
> And on line is limited..
> Did you buy on line? How did the sizes tend to run? Big? Or small?


Try some football cleats. I’ve been wearing them for years. Also I like a good old fashioned cane over a hunting stick. I have steep hills and use the handle part of the cane to hook around trees up hill and I pull myself up. Cant do that with a walking stick


----------



## Hitman1975

I took a short walk out back today
Found this
_Morchella punctipes_ aka Peckerhead 
So my season has officially started

On 4/4/2017 I found .75lbs
On 4/5/2017 I found 1 lb

Sure hope this is going to be a stalled season and not a bad season
NWS predicting up to 4” of snow within next 24 hrs. SHIT!


----------



## bev

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Here's another good one to get the old peepers warmed up.. How many?
> View attachment 4492
> 
> @indy_nebo Remember this tree?


3


----------



## Spear_fish

Morning all, just joined this site this morning to get me fired up for my first hunt of the year today. Crazy spring so far in the southern part of IN and calling for snow this weekend! I’ve been hunting morels now for several years and always manage to find a few but so far I’ve never walked up on that mother load but I’m still looking for it.


Good hunting everyone and good luck.


----------



## Spear_fish

MorelHuntress said:


> I'm really hoping this year will be the year!! It's hard hunting on public land. Found a small mess of them last year. This will be our 4th season. I've done a ton of research the past 3 years and hope the knowledge I've gained, will pay off. Wish there were more state forests closer to us. Might have to travel this year.


Good luck, I think I'm going out today, not sure the weather is right yet but I can't stand it any longer have to go!


----------



## Spear_fish

T tom said:


> @Spear_fish, welcome to the site. That is one unique profile picture. It looks like it regrew from a harvested stump.


LOL, thanks that was one of my early antler carving to put on top of a walking stick


----------



## wade

Hitman1975 said:


> Try some football cleats. I’ve been wearing them for years. Also I like a good old fashioned cane over a hunting stick. I have steep hills and use the handle part of the cane to hook around trees up hill and I pull myself up. Cant do that with a walking stick


Don't piss off the Hitman..He'll come at you with foot ball cleats and a cane..and you will not be able to escape..
Especially if you're a Morel


----------



## deleted

Spear_fish said:


> Morning all, just joined this site this morning to get me fired up for my first hunt of the year today. Crazy spring so far in the southern part of IN and calling for snow this weekend! I’ve been hunting morels now for several years and always manage to find a few but so far I’ve never walked up on that mother load but I’m still looking for it.
> 
> 
> Good hunting everyone and good luck.


Welcome aboard Spear_fish, nothin like it when you walk up to a tree and suddenly realize that there are 20 or 30 right under it !!
I have a tree that when i first found it had 50 underneath it. now every year i still get a good dozen or so...love it.
I live just down the road by Charlestown. i mostly hunt in Charlestown St Park five min. from my house.


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> @Spear_fish, welcome to the site. That is one unique profile picture. It looks like it regrew from a harvested stump.


Pretty sure that its a walking stick and a very cool one.


----------



## bev

Spear_fish said:


> Morning all, just joined this site this morning to get me fired up for my first hunt of the year today. Crazy spring so far in the southern part of IN and calling for snow this weekend! I’ve been hunting morels now for several years and always manage to find a few but so far I’ve never walked up on that mother load but I’m still looking for it.
> 
> 
> Good hunting everyone and good luck.


welcome


----------



## bev

spear_fish don't worrie some day you will walk up on a mother load and you will never forget that area again.


----------



## Jarrod

wade said:


> @Jarrod ...Trinity Springs?


No, Jasper area


----------



## Toastyjakes

I think we're all waiting I the day where we fill our bags, shirts, and pants and leave the woods naked with 90lbs haha


----------



## deleted

* (THIS IS A REPOST)*
_*Welcome one and all to the 1st annual...
"PAYNETOWN CLASSIC FORAY"
at the Paynetown Campground on Lake Monroe
located in south central Ind. on April 21st
I will be reserving primitive campsites (picnic table, grill, and firepit only).
I will be getting them for one night only however you may stay for extra night as you like.
If things are good i may very well stay an extra night myself. staying overnight is optional if you want it to be just a day hunt Sat. or Sunday.
Campsites are available for up to two tents and two vehicles only. cost is twenty dollars per site or about ten bucks each tent when split. additional parking is nearby.
((I am going to need some specific information from everyone)) so i know what to reserve. 
changes should not be a problem just give me some notice when you can.
((I need to know specifically)) if you will be bringing a tent, or staying in a vehicle. also member br5 is bring two 6-8 man tents for whomever might like to stay together there, (i would need to know that as well).
If you have any cut firewood, throw a chunk in the trunk for the campfire pit where we will be consuming mass quantities of shrooms, beers, and and telling lies.
Wives and girlfriends are welcome at there own risk..lol. profanity and bad jokes can be expected.
SO...please provide me with the best info as possible and make this a HUGE success.
Respond here or if you like you may message me here by clicking on my Avatar then typing in the box and hit post.
again feel free to bring your buddies or whomever you like.
LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT AND HAVE A BLAST.
https://www.indianaoutfitters.com/M...ana/monroe_paynetown_electric_nonelectric.pdf

https://www.google.com/maps/@39.0823504,-86.4318199,15.64z
 Disclaimer:*_
_*"Remember that hunting and camping is done at your own risk"*_
*(I WILL BE RIPOSTING THIS REGULARLY FOR THE NEXT WEEK OR TWO)*
_*
*_


----------



## elmgirl

Well nothin in my spots in spencer indiana
Not that i thought there would be lol headin home to load the car n hit the road


----------



## Toastyjakes

I'm thinking of heading to my sister's by st louis.. she said people are starting to find little ones..shes always about a week ahead of me.. and next week's weather proves it..


----------



## deleted

_*So far these are the member names on the list for the Foray...*
Vern, Wade, Tess, br5, Englewood, Fishinbrad, Jashroomer, Plus Guests...
I would "like" to get everyone signed up by the 14th so i can reserve the correct number of camp sites. i know some are not sure if they will be staying the night or just a day trip. 
please try to confirm the number in your party and weather you will be spending the night by the 14th.
Thanks..Vern

** dont forget that if you like, you can message me by clicking on my Avatar then on my profile page and chat with me that way or feel free to email me @ [email protected]_


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Well nothin in my spots in spencer indiana
> Not that i thought there would be lol headin home to load the car n hit the road


Remember..There is rain and snow in the forecast down here over night kiddo, be careful..


----------



## Toastyjakes

I was doing the smoking and thinking thing last night and thought about trying to work the foray into my schedule.. as its pretty clear til forever haha 
But it's a 6 hour drive from me so I dont know..


----------



## wade

Jarrod said:


> No, Jasper area


I need an engine ...Turkey


----------



## wade

We are near Cleveland Tennessee..
And about to finally get in the woods
Light Rain will keep the fair weather hunters at home...
And that has been my plan Every since I spotted this area forecast and left Home Wednesday afternoon..
We have our frogg togg rain suits and rubber over shoes on ...
Wednesday a d Thursday here had SUN SHINE ALL DAY and temps up to 61-64
So as I have planned..they will be up and easy to see with the floor wet....
And just look at the Mayapples..
We are bout to find out


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> Remember..There is rain and snow in the forecast down here over night kiddo, be careful..


i know vern startin to think forsyth georgia i heard from a friend of a friend that they are at the end of their season but they still have a lot of big ones out in the woods to be found I'm still at a loss for where I'm going I guess I will just get on the highway and see where it takes me I'll probably end up in Tennessee as I can't go too far on this trip I have work on Tuesday


----------



## elmgirl

Mother Nature better take her act right medicine I am losing my patience


----------



## parrothead

So does anyone remember a year when there just were not any mushrooms or very few? I thought we had bad year several years ago. We southern state boys didn't do so hot but mid state and N turned out pretty decent.


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> i know vern startin to think forsyth georgia i heard from a friend of a friend that they are at the end of their season but they still have a lot of big ones out in the woods to be found I'm still at a loss for where I'm going I guess I will just get on the highway and see where it takes me I'll probably end up in Tennessee as I can't go too far on this trip I have work on Tuesday


That's what I'm seeing...and hope to Confirm for Everyone today


----------



## eternalsunking

vern said:


> _*So far these are the member names on the list for the Foray...*
> Vern, Wade, Tess, br5, Englewood, Fishinbrad, Jashroomer, Plus Guests...
> I would "like" to get everyone signed up by the 14th so i can reserve the correct number of camp sites. i know some are not sure if they will be staying the night or just a day trip.
> please try to confirm the number in your party and weather you will be spending the night by the 14th.
> Thanks..Vern
> 
> ** dont forget that if you like, you can message me by clicking on my Avatar then on my profile page and chat with me that way or feel free to email me @ [email protected]_


Are you guys trying to camp Friday night or just Saturday night?


----------



## elmgirl

))


wade said:


> That's what I'm seeing...and hope to Confirm for Everyone today


Whats that wade? Georgia?


----------



## gbmillerman

wade said:


> We are near Cleveland Tennessee..
> And about to finally get in the woods
> Light Rain will keep the fair weather hunters at home...
> And that has been my plan Every since I spotted this area forecast and left Home Wednesday afternoon..
> We have our frogg togg rain suits and rubber over shoes on ...
> Wednesday a d Thursday here had SUN SHINE ALL DAY and temps up to 61-64
> So as I have planned..they will be up and easy to see with the floor wet....
> And just look at the Mayapples..
> We are bout to find out
> View attachment 4502


Hunting in the rain is the best!


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Mother Nature better take her act right medicine I am losing my patience


Dont wear your Ass out before the season gets rollin good kiddo...just sayin..


----------



## gbmillerman

Anybody ever have any luck at McCormick creek state park? Gonna be there the first week of May for a camping trip with wife and some friends. But you know I’ll be out early every morning hunting.


----------



## deleted

eternalsunking said:


> Are you guys trying to camp Friday night or just Saturday night?


The main get together is set for Sat. night around a camp fire.
You can stay for a week or two if you like...lol., but most due to work will only be there one night...that being said, there is an 80% chance i will be there on Friday for two nights depending on the forecast my friend. i know of at least two others at the moment that are interested in a second night...the more the merrier, just let me know what you are thinking


----------



## Morelofthestory402

100 page thread with no finds?.. wow that's epic..get the feeling this will be a helluva year in the midwest


----------



## deleted

Morelofthestory402 said:


> 100 page thread with no finds?.. wow that's epic..get the feeling this will be a helluva year in the midwest


ill have to remember that if i head to the Midwest.. its going to be a hell of a year right here starting next week, i can feel it in my old bones..


----------



## Morelofthestory402

Well I'm in Nebraska and figure I'm roughly the same latitude as u folks over that way ..and there's not much activity going on in my areas thread..so yall help get me me through this morel anxiety lol. Thinking next weekend around heres gonna be time to lace em up. Good luck


----------



## wade

100!!!! Picture of poplar trees just starting to show some leaves...
Again I'm near Cleveland tennessee 
It's Right on time for them to be popped and still popping here..ground temp 53


----------



## deleted

I have already made my reservation at "www.rentmyass.com" to take to the Foray...
_*Before...









And After...







*_


----------



## scottyg11

wade said:


> @Scotty11... Trinity Springs??


I said NW it’s NE between Williams and Shoals.


----------



## eternalsunking

T tom said:


> Yes last year. Found my first on 4-6-17 and then it hit 70* to 80* with no rain, so I'm liking this normal warm up. I haven't had rain like this in April since 2015. It' shaping up to be a really good year in East Central Ind. We'r due that's for sure.


Did someone say rain? Ya we had some rain in central Indiana. Banks don't have much of a meaning here in Hamilton county.


----------



## eternalsunking

Here are all of the April finds so far.


----------



## eternalsunking




----------



## golddustshroomin

Have a cabin reserved in brown county Indiana for 19th & 20th. I thought I would be too late but it’s looking like I should be just in time for them to be popping! Was just snowing in Northwest Indiana yesterday so hope when I get back from brown county I will be able to hit my area. So stoked! Hoping this is an epic year!!! Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## golddustshroomin

Last year in northwest Indiana on April 15th. Found 14 at my house under the old Apple tree and more in my sweet spot.... not going to happen this year. Thinking we will find them closer to the end of April and into May this year. Damn turkey season messes me up though!!! Animals are my friends and I don’t eat them so I especially get frustrated with turkey hunters stealing my shrooms.... grrrr!!!


----------



## elmgirl

gbmillerman said:


> Anybody ever have any luck at McCormick creek state park? Gonna be there the first week of May for a camping trip with wife and some friends. But you know I’ll be out early every morning hunting.


Yes
I hunt there often so do many ppl...get up early


----------



## elmgirl

So my friend lives in new harmony indiana and just found her first morel of the season


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> ))
> 
> Whats that wade? Georgia?


Yep..we are on the Tennessee line..and now I'm thinking we are still not far enough south..we can't find any Morels
we are sitting down right trying to decide where to go.
Perhaps as far as Jackson Mississippi.
The temps are up 70-75
We see all these everywhere reports but they are small and isolated ..
I just want to find um ...where are they really really popping tomorrow?


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> Yep..we are on the Tennessee line..and now I. Thinking we are still not far enough south..we can't find any Morels
> we are sitting down right trying to decide where to go.
> Perhaps as far as Jackson Mississippi.
> The temps are up 70-75
> We see all these everywhere reports but they are small and isolated ..
> I just want to find um ...where are the really really popping tomorrow?


If your gut says "Go South young man", go south!

Or, even E/SE Missouri.

Decide quick. And do it!


----------



## jslwalls

wade said:


> Yep..we are on the Tennessee line..and now I. Thinking we are still not far enough south..we can't find any Morels
> we are sitting down right trying to decide where to go.
> Perhaps as far as Jackson Mississippi.
> The temps are up 70-75
> We see all these everywhere reports but they are small and isolated ..
> I just want to find um ...where are the really really popping tomorrow?


If it were me I wouldn’t go any farther south. Maybe try a different type of woods or hunting strategy. I would think Alabama and Mississippi got to be at the end of season.


----------



## jslwalls

jslwalls said:


> If it were me I wouldn’t go any farther south. Maybe try a different type of woods or hunting strategy. I would think Alabama and Mississippi got to be at the end of season.[/QUOTEMaybe I don’t know a damn thing also thou, good luck either way Wade.


----------



## br5

elmgirl said:


> Well nothin in my spots in spencer indiana
> Not that i thought there would be lol headin home to load the car n hit the road


Elmgirl,
You ever heard of T & T Repairables? Their in Spencer, I've bought two cars from them.


----------



## br5

wade said:


> We are near Cleveland Tennessee..
> And about to finally get in the woods
> Light Rain will keep the fair weather hunters at home...
> And that has been my plan Every since I spotted this area forecast and left Home Wednesday afternoon..
> We have our frogg togg rain suits and rubber over shoes on ...
> Wednesday a d Thursday here had SUN SHINE ALL DAY and temps up to 61-64
> So as I have planned..they will be up and easy to see with the floor wet....
> And just look at the Mayapples..
> We are bout to find out
> View attachment 4502


Wade, you're our hero. Keep the reports coming. Until the season hits you are the closets thing we have to being there.


----------



## br5

parrothead said:


> So does anyone remember a year when there just were not any mushrooms or very few? I thought we had bad year several years ago. We southern state boys didn't do so hot but mid state and N turned out pretty decent.


One year I remember was 2016. It was way too dry where I hunt they we're very sparse. Had other years where it started out super slow until we found the line. As I've said before my two best years required wearing jackets to hunt.


----------



## br5

Morelofthestory402 said:


> 100 page thread with no finds?.. wow that's epic..get the feeling this will be a helluva year in the midwest


If we don't get into them, it's likely to be the biggest build up to nothing ever, kinda like when Geraldo Rivera had that special on the Jimmy Hoffa's body being behind a concrete wall. Watched them go over the same thing for an hour just to see the 2 minutes where they broke through to dirt. lol
After this our credibility will be destroyed in the mushroom community. Better be thinking about a new picture and name for next year just in case. I'm going to be BR6.


----------



## Spear_fish

Well went out to the farm today and looked hard in the open areas of the woods and in south facing areas but no finds yet. Hard to believe but the leaf litter still looks too dry yet.


----------



## indy_nebo

I cant recall EVER having a year I didn't find ANY. When too hot and dry, creek beds save the day. If too cold, they eventually will pop when it eventually warms up! Never will we see NOBODY finding mushrooms here in Indiana!!! Have faith peoples!


----------



## Spear_fish

vern said:


> Welcome aboard Spear_fish, nothin like it when you walk up to a tree and suddenly realize that there are 20 or 30 right under it !!
> I have a tree that when i first found it had 50 underneath it. now every year i still get a good dozen or so...love it.
> I live just down the road by Charlestown. i mostly hunt in Charlestown St Park five min. from my house.


Well hope I find my tree this year  I've never hunter Charlestown St Park for mushrooms but I've got a good place there for pawpaws. I have had some good luck in Clark State Forest with morels.


----------



## deleted

Spear_fish said:


> Well hope I find my tree this year  I've never hunter Charlestown St Park for mushrooms but I've got a good place there for pawpaws. I have had some good luck in Clark State Forest with morels.


I have about a half dozen spots there that always manage to keep me fed for a while..


----------



## hoka24

Last year, this weekend... I was finding early greys - north of Indy. :-(


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> Yep..we are on the Tennessee line..and now I. Thinking we are still not far enough south..we can't find any Morels
> we are sitting down right trying to decide where to go.
> Perhaps as far as Jackson Mississippi.
> The temps are up 70-75
> We see all these everywhere reports but they are small and isolated ..
> I just want to find um ...where are the really really popping tomorrow?


Forsyth georgia trust me!


----------



## elmgirl

@wade im on my way there 9 hrs 44 min drive all night go straight to woods for me


----------



## elmgirl

br5 said:


> Elmgirl,
> You ever heard of T & T Repairables? Their in Spencer, I've bought two cars from them.


No i havent are they right there on 46 past McCormick creek


----------



## elmgirl

Martinsville indiana now on map


----------



## deleted

hoka24 said:


> Last year, this weekend... I was finding early greys - north of Indy. :-(


comparing my notes say we are almost exactly one week behind last year. chill out, its just around the corner.


----------



## br5

A


elmgirl said:


> No i havent are they right there on 46 past McCormick creek


Bout 4-5 miles south and west of Spencer. Have to want to be there, way off beaten path.


----------



## elmgirl

@wade just got report hall co good fresh finds today which is right next to forsyth thats two counties together in georgia


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Martinsville indiana now on map


Oh Shit.....let me guess someone found..
A dozen bout the size of a Nickle


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> @wade just got report hall co good fresh finds today which is right next to forsyth thats two counties together in georgia


Thank you..Thank you 
. that's it we are gone..outty... Rollin South....


----------



## eternalsunking

wade said:


> Oh Shit.....let me guess someone found..
> A dozen bout the size of a Nickle


Keep it up @wade. You're a trail blazer!


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> If your gut says "Go South young man", go south!
> 
> Or, even E/SE Missouri.
> 
> Decide quick. And do it!


I tryd to decide quickly..I couldn't figure out what to do...and just feel asleep..
But now I'm back awake and adding up all info...and A Triple Hot Report from @elmgirl... we are Headed South way down in Georgia... when we do find um..we're gonna hit um hard and Run um straight back up at Yall


----------



## guff76

Well sitting here on break n it's 35 n snowing n gonna be mid 20's tonight


----------



## noskydaddy

br5 said:


> If we don't get into them, it's likely to be the biggest build up to nothing ever, kinda like when Geraldo Rivera had that special on the Jimmy Hoffa's body being behind a concrete wall. Watched them go over the same thing for an hour just to see the 2 minutes where they broke through to dirt. lol
> After this our credibility will be destroyed in the mushroom community. Better be thinking about a new picture and name for next year just in case. I'm going to be BR6.



That was my first disillusionment as a kid. I watched that entire excavation and all they found were some brown and green glass bottles. I want my 3 hours back!


----------



## noskydaddy

elmgirl said:


> @wade im on my way there 9 hrs 44 min drive all night go straight to woods for me


Hardcore!


----------



## golddustshroomin

guff76 said:


> Well sitting here on break n it's 35 n snowing n gonna be mid 20's tonight


Such bullshit!!!


----------



## Toastyjakes

Changed the weather forcast again for next week..


----------



## mmh

noskydaddy said:


> That was my first disillusionment as a kid. I watched that entire excavation and all they found were some brown and green glass bottles. I want my 3 hours back!


I also watched that fiasco, what a waste of time. If you can determine who we can sue for that time we lost let me know, maybe we can start a class action suit. LOL


----------



## mmh

Toastyjakes said:


> Changed the weather forcast again for next week..
> View attachment 4547


Where are you? I assume southern In. I am in the far NE corner and my last 5 day average soil temp. has been 37. Not conducive to Morel growth and air temps will be increasing but not like yours. Good luck my man>


----------



## mmh

@Nosky. I like the idea of the shoes and socks with the toes in them. I think it would give me a better feel for mother natures turf.
My brother hunts barefoot, I tried it, but not for me. I take golf shoes with me when I head north in to Michigan because I know I will be hunting ravines. Up until 10 years ago I still had a pair of football cleats from high school but they became so decayed that it wasn't worth it. As I age I need the best shoes I can find. good luck down South, brother


----------



## wade

@elmgirl...Good morning would you like to Meet up with Robin and Myself.. for Breakfast.. where are you now? What time are you looking to arrive?
We have been trying to make since of it all Round the area.. guess we're headed for Dcampground..
We can manage by ourselves. 
But it also be Cool if your schedule allows and you want meet up..
Hit us on our email..I think you already have it and our cell#
[email protected]


----------



## Kidd

T tom said:


> Welcome @Kidd And @Hitman1975 , glad to see some new faces. Where y'all from.


Connersville


----------



## mmh

Morning Wade. Go get um. want to hear about some good finds or at least some good stories from the woods.


----------



## mmh

Welcome Kidd and Hitman1975. Glad to hear from new people that share our interests in Mushrooms. Feel free to post any of your finds and ask any questions. There are many people here that have a lot of experience and knowledge and will be happy to help in any way they can. Hope your bags will be full this season.


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Morning Wade. Go get um. want to hear about some good finds or at least some good stories from the woods.


_*Man, do we sound desperate or what..*_


----------



## deleted

Cant hardly wait for daylight so i can go out a start building a snowman !


----------



## deleted

Its dark out Wade...go back to bed or is it just to cold to sleep..lol


----------



## wade

vern said:


> _*Man, do we sound desperate or what..*_


Yes..I'm Scared Really Scared...
Help Me... Help me !!!!!
 Never mind I'm ok now...


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> Ok @vern, it's official. I'm in on the circle jerk,,,,foray. I'l need a whole campsite. Wife, stepdaughter and son inlaw are coming with. It's still up in the air on the virgin, we never discussed money!
> So get your chair outta the shed and getr tuned up,I'll be ready. And don't be mounting a v8 on that sumbich either. Can' wait to kick your ass!


OK there Bubba, got you down. glad you're gonna make it !
If we fight are you gonna run ?...........no...then how are gonna catch me..
And im not payin till i see the merchandise dude !!!


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> FIGHT? Nuuuuu I'm a lover olbuddy, the race is where I'm gonna kick your ass, and hopefully the shroom count.


You have a better chance to beat me in the circle jerk than finding shrooms...
you left your self wide open for that one...


----------



## moresporesporfavor




----------



## deleted

Well it should be easy to spot the Black Morels in this ..


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

vern said:


> You have a better chance to beat me in the circle jerk than finding shrooms...
> you left your self wide open for that one...


Gosh, you fellow's are being rather RUDE on a public forum were some of us are only interested in learning about morel information. You all rather remind me of a Boys Glee Club. Can't you just carry on your silly banter on a private source like your phone?


----------



## deleted

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Gosh, you fellow's are being rather RUDE on a public forum were some of us are only interested in learning about morel information. You all rather remind me of a Boys Glee Club. Can't you just carry on your silly banter on a private source like your phone?


Sorry your offended...after 103 pages we are going stir crazy


----------



## deleted

you got any FRESH shroom banter today t tom ? ... I didn't think so...


----------



## deleted

You spot a turtle upside down...you are very upset because of it but do nothing to help the turtle...why not ???
Because you are also a turtle on your back...


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> @elmgirl...Good morning would you like to Meet up with Robin and Myself.. for Breakfast.. where are you now? What time are you looking to arrive?
> We have been trying to make since of it all Round the area.. guess we're headed for Dcampground..
> We can manage by ourselves.
> But it also be Cool if your schedule allows and you want meet up..
> Hit us on our email..I think you already have it and our cell#
> [email protected]


Morning @wade we got in around 4 this morning to forsythe but were tired and fell asleep in car just grabbed a site here at tobesofkee lake not many other choices not sure what our plan is whats yalls location by the way my phone service sucks


----------



## deleted

hay girl...i am supposed to text wade if i see you so stand by i guess ?


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> @elmgirl...Good morning would you like to Meet up with Robin and Myself.. for Breakfast.. where are you now? What time are you looking to arrive? If i dont hear from yall before we hit the woods we can try to hook up this evenin
> We have been trying to make since of it all Round the area.. guess we're headed for Dcampground..
> We can manage by ourselves.
> But it also be Cool if your schedule allows and you want meet up..
> Hit us on our email..I think you already have it and our cell#
> [email protected]


----------



## wade

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Gosh, you fellow's are being rather RUDE on a public forum were some of us are only interested in learning about morel information. You all rather remind me of a Boys Glee Club. Can't you just carry on your silly banter on a private source like your phone?


----------



## wade

@Boiled Owl Eye ..Gosh Boil..I'm pretty sure none of us on Here Have Ever Been in a boys glee club.....
Except?..?..?..?.. sounds like perhaps you have lil feller
Everyone one here feels their Freedom and We will cross the line every Damm time we feel like it...and then we'll clean it up for a few...but dont expect it to last..
You are welcome to be here with us and Roll with it.. innocent Fun and Joking . or simply FLY AWAY


----------



## noskydaddy

mmh said:


> @Nosky. I like the idea of the shoes and socks with the toes in them. I think it would give me a better feel for mother natures turf.
> My brother hunts barefoot, I tried it, but not for me. I take golf shoes with me when I head north in to Michigan because I know I will be hunting ravines. Up until 10 years ago I still had a pair of football cleats from high school but they became so decayed that it wasn't worth it. As I age I need the best shoes I can find. good luck down South, brother


Ok, so I think I said this originally, but I do want to say it again in case anyone assumes the VIBRAMS shoes are the end-all-solution. There is, to me, one or two huge upsides but several noteworthy downsides to consider...

*PROS*

They give you the best ground feel AND protection vs barefoot and other shoes. I can feel every slight variation in the ground, I can feel rocks and roots and everything, without having anything hurt me.
They also allow me to step as quietly as possible which I really like too.

*CONS*

The one thing people do wrong is wear them consistently out of the box. I guess this is a mistake!

Since we all wear such poorly designed tennis shoes and other shoes in general, our foot muscles are dramatically under-developed. This makes them weak and therefore susceptible to injury.

What we are supposed to do is "break our feet in" by wearing these shoes very slowly over time so-as to not over-tax the foot muscles.

So, if you go GUNG HO right out of the gate, you could shorten or adversely affect your hunting season and even injure yourself. I want everyone to know that. I also want everyone to know that walking with these on pavement is very uncomfortable.

Also, I found they don't breathe very good and get funky/sticky quick. This makes them hard to get on and off which can also be a royal pain.

I wouldn't change my decision to buy them again, but perhaps they weren't everything I thought they would be for the price.
_
Caveat emptor!_


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Morning @wade we got in around 4 this morning to forsythe but were tired and fell asleep in car just grabbed a site here at tobesofkee lake not many other choices not sure what our plan is whats yalls location by the way my phone service sucks


We stopped at Dawson Atlanta trac.
We intend to stay here and put in a good effort today....
Also Hit us on [email protected]


----------



## wade

Feels Great out Here


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> @wade what's up with lieber st park brother? I was looking forward to birddogin a pro at Monroe and we all know Vern is outta the question.


Ooo you already know!!! We'll be there


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> We stopped at Dawson Atlanta trac.
> We intend to stay here and put in a good effort today....
> Also Hit us on [email protected]


@wade we r roadsiding up that direction


----------



## br5

noskydaddy said:


> That was my first disillusionment as a kid. I watched that entire excavation and all they found were some brown and green glass bottles. I want my 3 hours back!


Got that right.


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> Feels Great out Here


Dammit Wade does look great while it's all cold up here.


----------



## timothy sprowl

noskydaddy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Since we had such a good thread last year, I thought I'd make a fresh one for 2018.
> 
> Can you please post your morel outings here for everyone to enjoy like last year?
> 
> I can feel it coming on even though it's only February.
> 
> Hope all you HOOSIERS are well!
> 
> @noskydaddy


Nothing new here.


----------



## engalwood

Going to check my spot in Mooreseville


----------



## wade

Robin trying to help a butterfly,
first we've seen this year.
Good sign


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> @wade we r roadsiding up that direction


Ok...we're here


----------



## engalwood

Didnt do to much walking. Did take a few temp readings. On the hills facing north. Highest was 51 others averaged 45ish. Need warmth!


----------



## guff76

Dammit you all that went South have me really itching to be out. Thinking bout calling my buddy that has family and a big farm in KY between Cincy n Lexington. Is there anything going on in this area?


----------



## guff76

engalwood said:


> View attachment 4559
> 
> 
> Didnt do to much walking. Did take a few temp readings. On the hills facing north. Highest was 51 others averaged 45ish. Need warmth!


Damn Wade your all high-tech lol with the digital thermometer


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> Damn Wade your all high-tech lol with the digital thermometer


That's just how that younger generation is...all high-tech and shit...


----------



## funamongus

I like next weeks temps starting wed. and gradually getting warmer, hopefully ill be eating mushrooms and watching Kentucky derby! And to the negative nancy, I enjoy reading the post teasing with each other, get a sense of humor! Or theres other message board sites about morels! I feel everyone here likes each other and especially MORELS!


----------



## sb

Yea that Vern! . . . but did ya see -- it *has a fertility setting on it?*
Here I thought this newsletter site was about mushrooms, Ha!


----------



## wade

Ok...60 degrees ground temp..
But things just not greening up here yet.
No flys, no mosquito, seen a bee and the butterfly..1 ant..few may apples..tulip poplar trees barely showing leaves...
This big Twin popular for example..
When I'm finding Morels in Monroe county in my spots..the populars are full with leaves and their tulips blooming..
And these Dogwoods just blooming.
Can we still be early.. Fresh finds were reported only yesterday just 30 miles east of here...
Perhaps the Road sides where the Dogwoods are fully blooming..have Morels [email protected] will soon know.
We Hunt On Hit Yall Again Later
We're gonna find something lower elevation to hunt before evening


----------



## deleted

funamongus said:


> I like next weeks temps starting wed. and gradually getting warmer, hopefully ill be eating mushrooms and watching Kentucky derby! And to the negative nancy, I enjoy reading the post teasing with each other, get a sense of humor! Or theres other message board sites about morels! I feel everyone here likes each other and especially MORELS!


*Well said sir...you get the best of both worlds here both Stupid and Smart...lmao*


----------



## engalwood

vern said:


> That's just how that younger generation is...all high-tech and shit...


Wtf lol


----------



## elmgirl

@wade been roadsiding all day found some mushroom life but no morels yet on way to amnicaola ? Falls state park probably either pack n there for night not givin up yet


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> Went around Scales lake and the may apples are just popping up, but nothing yet in the way of morels. I did see the beginnings of pheasant backs and some others.


Didn't realize that you guys were pretty much due west of me..ever hunt in Hoosier Forest with any luck ? its been ten years since I've hunted there. did OK, dont know why i haven't been back..


----------



## deleted

engalwood said:


> Wtf lol


Just make sure that you and your family know how to build a signal fire before the 21st so we will be able to haul your asses out of there..lol. a large bag of Cheetos wouldn't be a bad idea either..


----------



## deleted

funamongus said:


> I like next weeks temps starting wed. and gradually getting warmer, hopefully ill be eating mushrooms and watching Kentucky derby! And to the negative nancy, I enjoy reading the post teasing with each other, get a sense of humor! Or theres other message board sites about morels! I feel everyone here likes each other and especially MORELS!


Man, i live just 20 miles from Churchill Downs and haven't been there since the 70s, but i love the Derby myself pal..


----------



## indy_nebo

Wade man, I definitely think you should hunt as close to roads or any kind of rocks as u can. The rocks and ESPECIALLY pavement absorb the heat from sunlight regardless of the air temps, so the surrounding soil temps tend to be just a little warmer! I always find my first ones in abnormal soil like that. Just a suggestion brotha. U can take it or leave it. 

As for all the off topic banter...


----------



## indy_nebo

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Gosh, you fellow's are being rather RUDE on a public forum were some of us are only interested in learning about morel information. You all rather remind me of a Boys Glee Club. Can't you just carry on your silly banter on a private source like your phone?


Why is it every year we have to hear comments from the "peanut haters" gallery?
If the darn mushrooms were popping here we WOULD be talking about all the ones we r finding. But until they decide to start, why complain about the derivative topics? This has been a solid forum for many of us for many years now, and some of us dont do any other boards BUT this one. So relax bud, I promise you here in about 10 days things will be hopping here! Cant rush mother nature.


----------



## indy_nebo

If anyone doesn't want to be apart of this online community that we have been building here over the past several years and you only want the information about how to hunt for morels, I have one word for you....

YOUTUBE


----------



## funamongus

vern said:


> Man, i live just 20 miles from Churchill Downs and haven't been there since the 70s, but i love the Derby myself pal..


big races today for chances in derby!


----------



## deleted

funamongus said:


> big races today for chances in derby!


Do you ever make the occasional wager now and then ? Twinspires.com is an awesome place for that. Ive managed to stay a few bucks ahead over the years..lol


----------



## mmh

noskydaddy said:


> Ok, so I think I said this originally, but I do want to say it again in case anyone assumes the VIBRAMS shoes are the end-all-solution. There is, to me, one or two huge upsides but several noteworthy downsides to consider...
> 
> *PROS*
> 
> They give you the best ground feel AND protection vs barefoot and other shoes. I can feel every slight variation in the ground, I can feel rocks and roots and everything, without having anything hurt me.
> They also allow me to step as quietly as possible which I really like too.
> 
> *CONS*
> 
> The one thing people do wrong is wear them consistently out of the box. I guess this is a mistake!
> 
> Since we all wear such poorly designed tennis shoes and other shoes in general, our foot muscles are dramatically under-developed. This makes them weak and therefore susceptible to injury.
> 
> What we are supposed to do is "break our feet in" by wearing these shoes very slowly over time so-as to not over-tax the foot muscles.
> 
> So, if you go GUNG HO right out of the gate, you could shorten or adversely affect your hunting season and even injure yourself. I want everyone to know that. I also want everyone to know that walking with these on pavement is very uncomfortable.
> 
> Also, I found they don't breathe very good and get funky/sticky quick. This makes them hard to get on and off which can also be a royal pain.
> 
> I wouldn't change my decision to buy them again, but perhaps they weren't everything I thought they would be for the price.
> _
> Caveat emptor!_


Thank you for the added input.


----------



## wade

hunted to top of big hill for antenna..found Zero...
Gotta hunt back to car before dark..we didn't bring flashlights sooo... 
Gotta go


----------



## funamongus

vern said:


> Do you ever make the occasional wager now and then ? Twinspires.com is an awesome place for that. Ive managed to stay a few bucks ahead over the years..lol


yeah betting on there now, nothing big $1 or2


----------



## funamongus

started with$10 last yr up to $35 now, do it just for fun


----------



## funamongus

big race at 7.12pm today santa antita park race #9, Bafferts horse Justify vs. Bolt D'oro both got chances in derby


----------



## Kidd

mmh said:


> Welcome Kidd and Hitman1975. Glad to hear from new people that share our interests in Mushrooms. Feel free to post any of your finds and ask any questions. There are many people here that have a lot of experience and knowledge and will be happy to help in any way they can. Hope your bags will be full this season.


Thank you i can't wait!


----------



## mmh

Kidd said:


> Thank you i can't wait!


Kidd where are you from?


----------



## deleted

*(THIS IS A REPOST)*
_*Welcome one and all to the 1st annual...
"PAYNETOWN CLASSIC FORAY"
at the Paynetown Campground on Lake Monroe
located in south central Ind. on April 21st
I will be reserving primitive campsites (picnic table, grill, and firepit only).
I will be getting them for one night only however you may stay for extra night as you like.
If things are good i may very well stay an extra night myself. staying overnight is optional if you want it to be just a day hunt Sat. or Sunday.
Campsites are available for up to two tents and two vehicles only. cost is twenty dollars per site or about ten bucks each tent when split. additional parking is nearby.
((I am going to need some specific information from everyone)) so i know what to reserve. 
changes should not be a problem just give me some notice when you can.
((I need to know specifically)) if you will be bringing a tent, or staying in a vehicle. also member br5 is bring two 6-8 man tents for whomever might like to stay together there, (i would need to know that as well).
If you have any cut firewood, throw a chunk in the trunk for the campfire pit where we will be consuming mass quantities of shrooms, beers, and and telling lies.
Wives and girlfriends are welcome at there own risk..lol. profanity and bad jokes can be expected.
SO...please provide me with the best info as possible and make this a HUGE success.
Respond here or if you like you may message me here by clicking on my Avatar then typing in the box and hit post.
again feel free to bring your buddies or whomever you like.
LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT AND HAVE A BLAST.
https://www.indianaoutfitters.com/M...ana/monroe_paynetown_electric_nonelectric.pdf

https://www.google.com/maps/@39.0823504,-86.4318199,15.64z
Disclaimer:*_
_*"Remember that hunting and camping is done at your own risk"*_
*(I WILL BE RIPOSTING THIS REGULARLY FOR THE NEXT WEEK OR TWO)*


----------



## engalwood

vern said:


> Just make sure that you and your family know how to build a signal fire before the 21st so we will be able to haul your asses out of there..lol. a large bag of Cheetos wouldn't be a bad idea either..



Ha imm bring the dynomite so u can here me


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> Y'all heard that so don't be blaming chit on me!!!


You just need to remember to bring an extra battery for your wheelchair...


----------



## engalwood

T tom said:


> Y'all heard that so don't be blaming chit on me!!!


Lmao wasnt me but I do have my Type 54 Lic but will not bring anything that goes boom


----------



## Kidd

mmh said:


> Kidd where are you from?


Connersville


----------



## wade

guff76 said:


> Dammit you all that went South have me really itching to be out. Thinking bout calling my buddy that has family and a big farm in KY between Cincy n Lexington. Is there anything going on in this area?


We are having a hard time calling it


----------



## elmgirl

Im 1 hour from my destination in [email protected] gonna hit woods early


----------



## deleted

Kidd said:


> Connersville


Welcome aboard Kiddo, you might think about joining us for the hunt on the 21st. get to know some of the troops..


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Im 1 hour from my destination in [email protected] gonna hit woods early


Yep..gonna try to find um somewhere.
We are just getting settled in to sleep In the car again tonight...
Still just not sure where to go...
So...to EVERYONE......PLEASE TRY to get online and tell us where do you think..
We can find. Tomarrow..?..I'm going to sleep now..


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Yep..gonna try to find um somewhere.
> We are just getting settled in to sleep I'm the car again tonight...
> Still just not sure where to go...
> So...to EVERYONE......PLEASE TRY to get online and tell us where do you think..
> We can find. Tomarrow..?..I'm going to sleep now..


where exactly are you bubba


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> Yep..gonna try to find um somewhere.
> We are just getting settled in to sleep I'm the car again tonight...
> Still just not sure where to go...
> So...to EVERYONE......PLEASE TRY to get online and tell us where do you think..
> We can find. Tomarrow..?..I'm going to sleep now..



Looks like it's spotty all over @wade 

Use your best instincts, and don't doubt yourself. 
You should know best from what you are seeing.

Looks like Memphis and Charlotte, TN are in play, 
and Oklahoma too, but this polar vortex has got 
everyone screwed up even that far South.

"Spotty at best" is what I would offer.

Not sure I have any other real good advice. 
Except to bet on yourself bubba!


----------



## deleted




----------



## mmh

Anyone know where Wade is right now?


----------



## Footballguy6305

vern said:


> Welcome aboard Kiddo, you might think about joining us for the hunt on the 21st. get to know some of the troops..


I may have 3 for the 21st, we'll be staying in brown county though.


----------



## deleted

Footballguy6305 said:


> I may have 3 for the 21st, we'll be staying in brown county though.


sounds awesome pal..its gonna be great as long as it doesn't snow...


----------



## Stelthshroomer

Just caught this tid bit of info. More than two decades since we had a March without one day over 60.


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> *(THIS IS A REPOST)*
> _*Welcome one and all to the 1st annual...
> "PAYNETOWN CLASSIC FORAY"
> at the Paynetown Campground on Lake Monroe
> located in south central Ind. on April 21st
> I will be reserving primitive campsites (picnic table, grill, and firepit only).
> I will be getting them for one night only however you may stay for extra night as you like.
> If things are good i may very well stay an extra night myself. staying overnight is optional if you want it to be just a day hunt Sat. or Sunday.
> Campsites are available for up to two tents and two vehicles only. cost is twenty dollars per site or about ten bucks each tent when split. additional parking is nearby.
> ((I am going to need some specific information from everyone)) so i know what to reserve.
> changes should not be a problem just give me some notice when you can.
> ((I need to know specifically)) if you will be bringing a tent, or staying in a vehicle. also member br5 is bring two 6-8 man tents for whomever might like to stay together there, (i would need to know that as well).
> If you have any cut firewood, throw a chunk in the trunk for the campfire pit where we will be consuming mass quantities of shrooms, beers, and and telling lies.
> Wives and girlfriends are welcome at there own risk..lol. profanity and bad jokes can be expected.
> SO...please provide me with the best info as possible and make this a HUGE success.
> Respond here or if you like you may message me here by clicking on my Avatar then typing in the box and hit post.
> again feel free to bring your buddies or whomever you like.
> LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT AND HAVE A BLAST.
> https://www.indianaoutfitters.com/M...ana/monroe_paynetown_electric_nonelectric.pdf
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@39.0823504,-86.4318199,15.64z
> Disclaimer:
> "Remember that hunting and camping is done at your own risk"*_
> *(I WILL BE RIPOSTING THIS REGULARLY FOR THE NEXT WEEK OR TWO)*


Great news buddy.. My boss approved my request to rearrange my vacation time.. I will definitely be attending the gathering on the 21st.. @wade since this is your neck of the woods, I'll ask you.. Are there any predators around there we should be concerned about? Like packs of coyotes, or mountain lions, or any other animals that could potentially kill us? I'm trying to figure out if I need to bring a shotgun with me..


----------



## Indiana Jed

Spent a good part of the last 2 days in the woods of Washington County. Still too early here; little greenery, may apples barely breaking through, cool ground temp, lowlands still flooded. I feel a couple of good sunny days will work wonders around here though.


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> Yep..gonna try to find um somewhere.
> We are just getting settled in to sleep I'm the car again tonight...
> Still just not sure where to go...
> So...to EVERYONE......PLEASE TRY to get online and tell us where do you think..
> We can find. Tomarrow..?..I'm going to sleep now..


@wade goodluck where ever you go! We will spend day huntin tennessee


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Great news buddy.. My boss approved my request to rearrange my vacation time.. I will definitely be attending the gathering on the 21st.. @wade since this is your neck of the woods, I'll ask you.. Are there any predators around there we should be concerned about? Like packs of coyotes, or mountain lions, or any other animals that could potentially kill us? I'm trying to figure out if I need to bring a shotgun with me..


Awesome news my brother..i dont know about that Wade guy, looks like the kind of guy that could try to kill while you sleep.., id say bring the shotgun...
do you know what accommodations you would prefer at this time ? bring a tent, vehicle, stay in br5's big tent, snuggle up with @T tom ???


----------



## mmh

Vern meister, What is the last day to confirm attendance for the first annual knucklehead meet and greet?


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Awesome news my brother..i dont know about that Wade guy, looks like the kind of guy that could try to kill while you sleep.., id say bring the shotgun...
> do you know what accommodations you would prefer at this time ? bring a tent, vehicle, stay in br5's big tent, snuggle up with @T tom ???


I'll let you know soon.. I've gotta talk to a couple people and finalize plans.. I'm pretty sure we are gonna get our own site but I'm not positive.. I'm gonna bring some chains with me.. We might have to chain @wade to a tree before we go to sleep.. We don't need no murders at the 1st annual event.. We might get a bad review on Yelp or something..


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Vern meister, What is the last day to confirm attendance for the first annual knucklehead meet and greet?


Its not really a big deal buddy...i am going to reserve camp sites on the 14th based on the information at that time. i doubt there would be a problem getting additional sites as needed and still be close together. its the primitive sites and there are a lot of them so...


----------



## noskydaddy

@wade I wanted you to see this GA post from 
Matherly for when you wake up.


----------



## wade

vern said:


> where exactly are you bubba


Dawsonville Georgia


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Great news buddy.. My boss approved my request to rearrange my vacation time.. I will definitely be attending the gathering on the 21st.. @wade since this is your neck of the woods, I'll ask you.. Are there any predators around there we should be concerned about? Like packs of coyotes, or mountain lions, or any other animals that could potentially kill us? I'm trying to figure out if I need to bring a shotgun with me..


Ticks is all you need be concerned of..We seriously get Completly Naked and spray down Very throughly with OFF insect repellent. If ya dont... you will have them on you I Gaurantee it !!
Monroe County is so Safe to Hike...packs of Coyote only run at night and
They Neither have Any Desire nor Reason
to approach A Person.... We are not their food..They are Ours..
Coyote are so Beautiful and Amazing..
Additionally; I haven't seen a Copperhead snake. For Decades..
And have Never seen one During Morel season.... so..no worries of Dangourous Animals around These parts


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'll let you know soon.. I've gotta talk to a couple people and finalize plans.. I'm pretty sure we are gonna get our own site but I'm not positive.. I'm gonna bring some chains with me.. We might have to chain @wade to a tree before we go to sleep.. We don't need no murders at the 1st annual event.. We might get a bad review on Yelp or something..


Why do people always get these similar first impressions about Me..


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> @wade goodluck where ever you go! We will spend day huntin tennessee


Excellent Report in ASAP


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Awesome news my brother..i dont know about that Wade guy, looks like the kind of guy that could try to kill while you sleep.., id say bring the shotgun...
> do you know what accommodations you would prefer at this time ? bring a tent, vehicle, stay in br5's big tent, snuggle up with @T tom ???


Yes.. Yes... That was my plan but now that I'm Exposed...I'm not sure How I'll do it....


----------



## wade

Stelthshroomer said:


> Just caught this tid bit of info. More than two decades since we had a March without one day over 60.


Wow...Excellent Reporting..Thank You


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> Looks like it's spotty all over @wade
> 
> Use your best instincts, and don't doubt yourself.
> You should know best from what you are seeing.
> 
> Looks like Memphis and Charlotte, TN are in play,
> and Oklahoma too, but this polar vortex has got
> everyone screwed up even that far South.
> 
> "Spotty at best" is what I would offer.
> 
> Not sure I have any other real good advice.
> Except to bet on yourself bubba!


@noskydaddy My Conclusions are the Same...thank you


----------



## wade

mmh said:


> Anyone know where Wade is right now?


Dawsonville Georgia


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> @wade I wanted you to see this GA post from
> Matherly for when you wake up.


@noskydaddy [email protected] you where Right look at the Matherly Foray near Forseth Georgia!!!!....
Still what to do? . Where to go? I don't know?......
Wait !!! I know what to do GET IN THE WOODS AND HUNT... ANYWHERE ..
We are staying in Georgia..


----------



## deleted

WOW, i just cant believe it...its finally here..starting Thursday, you freakazoids will be eating my dust !! its going to be shroom central here..
over the next three weeks i will have to eat so many Morels that it will make me so sick that i wont want to eat any more for another ten months, that's when the withdrawal's will happen and i will have to start all over again. I dont know how i have survived as many years as i have under these conditions.


----------



## deleted

here is a picture of some i already found next week...








Can you believe how exciting that was (will be).


----------



## eternalsunking

wade said:


> @noskydaddy [email protected] you where Right look at the Matherly Foray near Forseth Georgia!!!!....
> Still what to do? . Where to go? I don't know?......
> Wait !!! I know what to do GET IN THE WOODS AND HUNT... ANYWHERE ..
> We are staying in Georgia..


Sounds like the instincts have kicked in!


----------



## scottyg11

Hunting in Indy area yesterday just to get out in the woods. Found some devils urns, Ramps and some small may apples just popping from the ground. Looked at the banks with rocks in southwest facing side. Did not find anything. Went to a dying elm tree on the bank that has produced for me the last three years. It’s usually the first I find in this area. Nothing. I’ll be headed to the cabin around Shoals Thursday to Sunday to check on my early spots there. I’ll post any update. Good luck to all


----------



## scottyg11

Also can someone explain to me what a Boys Glee Club is??? Is that a type of shroom?


----------



## wade

Man ...we were tired..We sleep Good..
When we Hunt at Home I'm not gonna let Turkey hunters be an acceptable reason to sleep in till 9:00am...
At home we will be in the woods
before sun-up !
....Getting Ready to Roll Out ...
Headed even Further SOUTH
noskydaddy described it as
this Polar Vortex....and isn't it crazy how its like a Giant Banner.. streaming all across from Arkansas to North Carolina..
And from Middle Georgia all up through To Indianapolis  crazy
Its kept the whole Area..in what appears to be an Extended Hold in pattern..
I Think this will suddenly and quickly Rise up and warm up causing a
Morel popping Surge.. across all of these areas all in the same 7 day period 
We are headed South today still trying to find where this Surge line Popping Begins


----------



## elmgirl

We just scored 60 acres private woods to hunt!!!! The super nice old man says he does not hunt it the only goes walking around his first 20 acres where he is already got enough for a couple of meals really hoping it pays off after all the driving and FREEZING last night in the tent lmbo the things one will do for a morel


----------



## wade

scottyg11 said:


> View attachment 4593
> Hunting in Indy area yesterday just to get out in the woods. Found some devils urns, Ramps and some small may apples just popping from the ground. Looked at the banks with rocks in southwest facing side. Did not find anything. Went to a dying elm tree on the bank that has produced for me the last three years. It’s usually the first I find in this area. Nothing. I’ll be headed to the cabin around Shoals Thursday to Sunday to check on my early spots there. I’ll post any update. Good luck to all


Excellent Reporting scottyg... 
Thank you!!!


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> We just scored 60 acres private woods to hunt!!!! The super nice old man says he does not hunt it the only goes walking around his first 20 acres where he is already got enough for a couple of meals really hoping it pays off after all the driving and FREEZING last night in the tent lmbo the things one will do for a morel


That's Awesome


----------



## elmgirl

@wade goodluck to yall today


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> We just scored 60 acres private woods to hunt!!!! The super nice old man says he does not hunt it the only goes walking around his first 20 acres where he is already got enough for a couple of meals really hoping it pays off after all the driving and FREEZING last night in the tent lmbo the things one will do for a morel


Just find one per acre and it would be a hell of a day Girl..get um


----------



## elmgirl

I got em!!! Dickson tennessee only 3 so far!


----------



## jessicaleigh87

The weather forecast for the Terre Haute area is literally pulling at my heart strings. It’s like a bad relationship with amazing ups and horrible downs. It’s going to warm up a few days in the middle of the week and then drop back to the 40s the day I’m supposed to arrive in town. I wouldn’t be so whiny if I lived within a reasonable distance, but driving 13 hours (we do this every year) and not knowing what curveball the weather is throwing next, has me stressed! I’ll be there no matter what, so I’m still going to hope for the best!


----------



## MorelHuntress

Spear_fish said:


> Good luck, I think I'm going out today, not sure the weather is right yet but I can't stand it any longer have to go!


Any luck out there?


----------



## jessicaleigh87

Here’s what I was finding this week last year. And thanks in advance if you could please not murder me for not cutting them off at the bottom. I was raised hunting mushrooms with my parents and never until the last couple years heard about cutting them and leaving the bottom in the ground.


----------



## wade

jessicaleigh87 said:


> The weather forecast for the Terre Haute area is literally pulling at my heart strings. It’s like a bad relationship with amazing ups and horrible downs. It’s going to warm up a few days in the middle of the week and then drop back to the 40s the day I’m supposed to arrive in town. I wouldn’t be so whiny if I lived within a reasonable distance, but driving 13 hours (we do this every year) and not knowing what curveball the weather is throwing next, has me stressed! I’ll be there no matter what, so I’m still going to hope for the best!


I feel it


----------



## engalwood

I cant take it! Need to be out n the woods. Driving me nuts


----------



## noskydaddy

Hope Springs Eternal!


----------



## wade

Me & You and a Dog named Chew..
Travel'n and a livin'n off the Land..
How I Love B'en a Free Man..


----------



## deleted

jessicaleigh87 said:


> The weather forecast for the Terre Haute area is literally pulling at my heart strings. It’s like a bad relationship with amazing ups and horrible downs. It’s going to warm up a few days in the middle of the week and then drop back to the 40s the day I’m supposed to arrive in town. I wouldn’t be so whiny if I lived within a reasonable distance, but driving 13 hours (we do this every year) and not knowing what curveball the weather is throwing next, has me stressed! I’ll be there no matter what, so I’m still going to hope for the best!


Stop short along the way up like Tenn. and get in a few quality hours of hunting in on your way up.
If you're taking I-65 up, stop near Louisville and drop me off a dozen Beignets and we could hit up a spot or two of my honey holes...


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> Me & You and a Dog named Chew..
> Travel'n and a livin'n off the Land..
> How I Love B'en a Free Man..
> View attachment 4605


What kind of tunes do y'all listen to on the Open Road @wade?


----------



## deleted

engalwood said:


> I cant take it! Need to be out n the woods. Driving me nuts


*Dammit man...get a hold of yourself..*


----------



## wade

We are headed bout 120 miles south east to get out of these low temps..set up camp..maybe hunt a little this evening..definitely in the woods tomorrow


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> *Dammit man...get a hold of yourself..*


@engalwood, Listen to Vern I am sure he has had his share of Morel anxiety's and Morel nightmares.


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> We are headed bout 120 miles south east to get out of these low temps..set up camp..maybe hunt a little this evening..definitely in the woods tomorrow


Wade my good man, The soil temo


noskydaddy said:


> What kind of tunes do y'all listen to on the Open Road @wade?


I thought i


wade said:


> Me & You and a Dog named Chew..
> Travel'n and a livin'n off the Land..
> How I Love B'en a Free Man..
> View attachment 4605


Wade your are a blessed Man. A great wife and friend who just happens to love hunting shrooms, a great dog and freedom. Many people are envious. Shroom on my good Man.


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> What kind of tunes do y'all listen to on the Open Road @wade?


Well...that Lynard Skynyrd greatest Hits..
Is the greatest driving Album..
I can listen to it and only it over and over 24/7.. yet side by side is the other greatest driving Album..
Doobie Brothers greatest hits Album.
Other Hot Choices include..
Roling Stones , Aerosmith, more Rolling Stones, all classic rock.. Mellencamp.
And Top Secret for My Brothers.....
If Yall dont already know...
Stash A big bottle of High Quality Tequila. At Home and a Small one in the car for the Parking lot....and Take your Ladies to see J.J. Grey and MoFro
You'll be tell'n Brother Wade, Man you was sure right on that one..


----------



## indy_nebo

Hell yeah man, Mofro like a Mother F*er!!!
I been rockin them for 15 years!!!


----------



## indy_nebo

scottyg11 said:


> Also can someone explain to me what a Boys Glee Club is??? Is that a type of shroom?


Lol, that'd be an "ooh ducky" shroom for sure! 
Sorry, not very PC


----------



## indy_nebo

Well good news, I think I'm on board for the P-town Shakedown! I thought for sure I wasn't gonna be able to swing it, but my wife def feels ok about it! Having a 4 month old little girl can really put a damper on things, but we have a lot of good family and friends to help us out!


----------



## deleted

indy_nebo said:


> Well good news, I think I'm on board for the P-town Shakedown! I thought for sure I wasn't gonna be able to swing it, but my wife def feels ok about it! Having a 4 month old little girl can really put a damper on things, but we have a lot of good family and friends to help us out!


*No Shit....This thing is really coming together, cant tell you excited i am about seeing all of you guys and gals...
Im just glad @noskydaddy cant make it...would have screwed up the whole works...*


----------



## deleted

Now we just need to find enough shrooms to feed this army of hungry family when we get there...lmao...might need to bring some from home.


----------



## br5

Just picked up the tents. Moved some tree stands in Miami county today, no real signs that it's spring up here. Think the 21st down south could be perfect.


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> View attachment 4608
> Just picked up the tents. Moved some tree stands in Miami county today, no real signs that it's spring up here. Think the 21st down south could be perfect.


Sweet dawg, i predict a fabulous weekend my friend !!!


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> *No Shit....This thing is really coming together, cant tell you excited i am about seeing all of you guys and gals...
> Im just glad @noskydaddy cant make it...would have screwed up the whole works...*


*lol...Thats a classic dawg...im thinkin about changing the name to the P-town Shakedown..love it

mmh had a pretty good one also "first annual knucklehead meet"...lmao*


----------



## scottyg11

At Home and a Small one in the car for the Parking lot....and Take your Ladies to see J.J. Grey and MoFro


Absolutely right on. Drank with JJ At the bluebird after a show in the 90’s. Saw them at Redrocks 2 years ago when they co- headlined with The Infamous Stringdusters. One of my favorite versions of Lochloosa ever done live, and I’ve seen Mofro a lot.


----------



## elmgirl

Well on the road home ....
Heres the rundown drove 10 hours through heavy rain to Forsyth Georgia, got there about 4 ABSOLUTELY nowhere to camp could not even get access into the 2 state parks there they were closed so we slept along some river temps were at 67 there ! Got up and finally got us a campsite only to leave it and begin roadsiding up with plans to meet up with wade and his wife however we had poor phone reception and ended up a little farther north. Then had mixed thoughts as where to go but had what we believed to b a solid lead in Tennessee so we drove and camped in the freakin freezin cold 27 to b exact got up and got in the woods found about 7 mushrooms total but all small size but after the exhausting trip it was better than nothing!


----------



## Tool fan

Feel my pain


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> I like P Town Shakedown.
> Fooray sounds like "boy's glee club" and I'm pretty sure that's some kind of **** shit. Just saying, I might be liquard up tho.


How about "Swaray", that to me makes more scene than Foray...hmmmm

Hell they both sound like you need China Teacups..lol


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> *No Shit....This thing is really coming together, cant tell you excited i am about seeing all of you guys and gals...
> Im just glad @noskydaddy cant make it...would have screwed up the whole works...*


*I knew it! *


----------



## noskydaddy

elmgirl said:


> Well on the road home ....
> Heres the rundown drove 10 hours through heavy rain to Forsyth Georgia, got there about 4 ABSOLUTELY nowhere to camp could not even get access into the 2 state parks there they were closed so we slept along some river temps were at 67 there ! Got up and finally got us a campsite only to leave it and begin roadsiding up with plans to meet up with wade and his wife however we had poor phone reception and ended up a little farther north. Then had mixed thoughts as where to go but had what we believed to b a solid lead in Tennessee so we drove and camped in the freakin freezin cold 27 to b exact got up and got in the woods found about 7 mushrooms total but all small size but after the exhausting trip it was better than nothing!


Tough hunting. "E" for effort though!

Glad you got out and thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> *I knew it! *


----------



## br5

elmgirl said:


> Well on the road home ....
> Heres the rundown drove 10 hours through heavy rain to Forsyth Georgia, got there about 4 ABSOLUTELY nowhere to camp could not even get access into the 2 state parks there they were closed so we slept along some river temps were at 67 there ! Got up and finally got us a campsite only to leave it and begin roadsiding up with plans to meet up with wade and his wife however we had poor phone reception and ended up a little farther north. Then had mixed thoughts as where to go but had what we believed to b a solid lead in Tennessee so we drove and camped in the freakin freezin cold 27 to b exact got up and got in the woods found about 7 mushrooms total but all small size but after the exhausting trip it was better than nothing!


Wow, that's some serious effort. We were all really rooting for ya. Thanks for trying though. Hopefully Wade can get into them. Have a safe trip, they're calling for snow and ice in IN after midnight.


----------



## engalwood

br5 said:


> Wow, that's some serious effort. We were all really rooting for ya. Thanks for trying though. Hopefully Wade can get into them. Have a safe trip, they're calling for snow and ice in IN after midnight.


Shouldnt be much tho. Temps looking nice this week! Will be south this weekend for sure. Work permitting lmao


----------



## elmgirl

@br5 its only the first trip of the season we chase em all the way til june 
This weekend we will hit putnam owen co and worthington im pretty sure this weekend might b a good start


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Well on the road home ....
> Heres the rundown drove 10 hours through heavy rain to Forsyth Georgia, got there about 4 ABSOLUTELY nowhere to camp could not even get access into the 2 state parks there they were closed so we slept along some river temps were at 67 there ! Got up and finally got us a campsite only to leave it and begin roadsiding up with plans to meet up with wade and his wife however we had poor phone reception and ended up a little farther north. Then had mixed thoughts as where to go but had what we believed to b a solid lead in Tennessee so we drove and camped in the freakin freezin cold 27 to b exact got up and got in the woods found about 7 mushrooms total but all small size but after the exhausting trip it was better than nothing!


@elmgirl .. You've found 4 more than we have...This is tuff out here trying to decide where to go..and when according to weather.. then and all of our responsibilities back home that we must get back to.. then not knowing forsure where Morel are in the area we choose 
.. working against the clock..trying to just enjoy the hunt..AND WE ARE ENJOYING. 
But I also want to find Somthing...
Yes..if communication would have been easier...we probably would have came joined yall at you first campsite..
Or along the way..somewhere..
* The Universe is Weird, therefore We all Fit in rather Nicely, don't We *


----------



## deleted

Its April the friggin 8th...i was sure hopin for just one more Friggin Snow Friggin Storm...and o, guess friggin what...OK GOD, you have had just about enough fun with us...just let it gooooo


----------



## Guest

@vern Have you checked with the campground to see if they allow foraging, or is the campground inside of state forest or something?


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Its April the friggin 8th...i was sure hopin for just one more Friggin Snow Friggin Storm...and o, guess friggin what...OK GOD, you have had just about enough fun with us...just let it gooooo
> View attachment 4627


Only two more days until it gets warm.. I'll bet you'll start finding them by Friday..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> @vern Have you checked with the campground to see if they allow foraging, or is the campground inside of state forest or something?


Don't be a bummer dawg...lol. i dont have a clue...i like the Don't ask, Don't tell philosophy..
I really don't know but if it were a problem, i'll drive down the road a bit..(not)


----------



## eternalsunking

I can't wait to roll down the windows in my car again... It's the little things in life.


----------



## elmgirl

@wade i know what ya mean we have trips that have been so frustrating but we r so addicted to the hunt lol im sure indiana is gonna get started this weekend! Im sure we will either see ya at the hunt or somewhere in the season i know we are def gonna be going to michigan late may


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> Went out to the wma near my home not expecting to find anything, and couldn't believe how many people were there. It got me to thinking, there's only one thing better than being in the woods with your dog smoking a fatty.
> That's being in the woods with friends smoking a fatty.
> Can't wait to meet everyone, I have a good feeling about it. I think there's gonna be some good friendships come from it.


With that mugshot, the law wouldn't have too difficult of a time runnin you, me, and wade down..


----------



## wade

Therefore..I Further..that even more so because of all of these Events and Heartful efforts for the Love of the Hunt!
We will NOT GIVE UP !!!
We will Hunt where we are all day Tomorrow...We will Find .. Somewhere..
We will find the Popping Wave the Line the Area the Flow the Surge...SOMEWHERES we will Hit it..and Learn How to Run With it!!..
I'm tired I'm broken Hearted....Well guess What "WADE" I say to myself !!
To FUCKIN Bad muthafkr..
EVERYONE ELSE IS TIRED AND HURTING TO....All You Can Do is Keep Going and NEVER GIVE UP...
sweet dream to everyone...rest well..
Tomorrow We Do it Whatever it is


----------



## guff76

elmgirl said:


> Well on the road home ....
> Heres the rundown drove 10 hours through heavy rain to Forsyth Georgia, got there about 4 ABSOLUTELY nowhere to camp could not even get access into the 2 state parks there they were closed so we slept along some river temps were at 67 there ! Got up and finally got us a campsite only to leave it and begin roadsiding up with plans to meet up with wade and his wife however we had poor phone reception and ended up a little farther north. Then had mixed thoughts as where to go but had what we believed to b a solid lead in Tennessee so we drove and camped in the freakin freezin cold 27 to b exact got up and got in the woods found about 7 mushrooms total but all small size but after the exhausting trip it was better than nothing!


Well gotta look at it this way, it was a trip that made memories n can look back on in a few years and you found some shrooms. Nothing like the first finds of the year, getting back n cooking them up n getting that mushroom fix!


----------



## wade

vern said:


> With that mugshot, the law wouldn't have too difficult of a time runnin you, me, and wade down..


You Already Know it


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> I like P Town Shakedown.
> Fooray sounds like "boy's glee club" and I'm pretty sure that's some kind of **** shit. Just saying, I might be liquard up tho.


I think your right their t tom


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> @wade i know what ya mean we have trips that have been so frustrating but we r so addicted to the hunt lol im sure indiana is gonna get started this weekend! Im sure we will either see ya at the hunt or somewhere in the season i know we are def gonna be going to michigan late may


Yep..we'll get it together along the way..
Thank you


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> Went out to the wma near my home not expecting to find anything, and couldn't believe how many people were there. It got me to thinking, there's only one thing better than being in the woods with your dog smoking a fatty.
> That's being in the woods with friends smoking a fatty.
> Can't wait to meet everyone, I have a good feeling about it. I think there's gonna be some good friendships come from it.


Your right their ttom! Back when I was able to smoke the first thing I'd do when the rubber hit the woods was lite up n take a ceramonial toke to the shrooms God's!


----------



## Lynze

Alright boys...and any gals out there. I'm new to morel hunting. I've wanted to go out since I was a kid but never made the attempt. We just bought 15 acres in the tip top of Brown County and I'm hoping for some luck. Anyone have some good material recommendations regarding tree identification?


----------



## deleted

Lynze said:


> Alright boys...and any gals out there. I'm new to morel hunting. I've wanted to go out since I was a kid but never made the attempt. We just bought 15 acres in the tip top of Brown County and I'm hoping for some luck. Anyone have some good material recommendations regarding tree identification?


Welcome to the looney bin Lynze, Youtube is a good start but we have a guy or two that im sure can give you a better idea here. we are having our big hunt just up the road from you on the 21st, you might wanna join us.
we have several gals in our group here you may get to know...


----------



## mmh

Lynze said:


> Alright boys...and any gals out there. I'm new to morel hunting. I've wanted to go out since I was a kid but never made the attempt. We just bought 15 acres in the tip top of Brown County and I'm hoping for some luck. Anyone have some good material recommendations regarding tree identification?


Tree identification may be the most important aspect of Morel hunting. go online and learn how to identify the bark and leaves of Elm, Ash, Tulip poplar, Cottonwood, Sycamore and if you can find an old or dying Apple tree hug it, talk nice to it. Might be the best producer of them all. Also it would be a good idea to learn the habitat of these trees. Some are more of a bottom land tree some will grow in most areas. Great to have new people interested in the search of Morels. Good Luck


----------



## mmh

noskydaddy said:


> What kind of tunes do y'all listen to on the Open Road @wade?


A couple of road tunes I listen to. Steppenwolf, "Born to be wild" Bob Seger, "Ramblin Gamblin man, The first time I heard that tune at a concert it sent shivers down my spine and I think I peed Myself a bit.


----------



## guff76

jessicaleigh87 said:


> The weather forecast for the Terre Haute area is literally pulling at my heart strings. It’s like a bad relationship with amazing ups and horrible downs. It’s going to warm up a few days in the middle of the week and then drop back to the 40s the day I’m supposed to arrive in town. I wouldn’t be so whiny if I lived within a reasonable distance, but driving 13 hours (we do this every year) and not knowing what curveball the weather is throwing next, has me stressed! I’ll be there no matter what, so I’m still going to hope for the best!


So what's the story behind the Bigfoot? Is it a wood carving or what? Where is it located at?


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Don't be a bummer dawg...lol. i dont have a clue...i like the Don't ask, Don't tell philosophy..
> I really don't know but if it were a problem, i'll drive down the road a bit..(not)


Not meaning to be a bummer.. I was just curious if we could hunt the campground also.. I looked it up.. It's run by the state, we shouldn't have any problems.. We can't check into our campsites until 2pm though.. We should all meet up and go for a morning hunt before hand.. There's an SRA just down the road from the campground.. It has that trail we looked at running all through it.. I think that will be the perfect spot to find some lunch morels..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Not meaning to be a bummer.. I was just curious if we could hunt the campground also.. I looked it up.. It's run by the state, we shouldn't have any problems.. We can't check into our campsites until 2pm though.. We should all meet up and go for a morning hunt before hand.. There's an SRA just down the road from the campground.. It has that trail we looked at running all through it.. I think that will be the perfect spot to find some lunch morels..


When it gets a little closer to go time we can try to work a few things out. the list is growing at a pretty good clip. with guests it may well be over twenty. i didnt realize that we had to wait until 2pm, that's a bummer but with so many coming from such distances it may be tough to coordinate an early meet.
i may just have to post which camp sites we are allotted and meet up after some morning hunting, set up camp and hunt some more...tough one. lets get some other input i think sir..


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Hay, need some help here...found this growing in the woods out back of my place two days ago, was hoping someone here might be able to ID it for me ???
> View attachment 4630
> View attachment 4631


Looks like MaximusStoneYaAss to me.. It's origins have been traced all the way back to the industrial warehouse region of central California.. It's commonly called reefer, doobage, hippy grass, ganja, and dank..


----------



## deleted

ill probably not arrive before 10am myself, dont know about others. if atleast some of us could meet up first, we could do both


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Looks like MaximusStoneYaAss to me.. It's origins have been traced all the way back to the industrial warehouse region of central California.. It's commonly called reefer, doobage, hippy grass, ganja, and dank..


wow thats good to know...i was thinking about burning it up but now not so sure if thats such a good one...good info, thanks bubba !


----------



## wade

mmh said:


> A couple of road tunes I listen to. Steppenwolf, "Born to be wild" Bob Seger, "Ramblin Gamblin man, The first time I heard that tune at a concert it sent shivers down my spine and I think I peed Myself a bit.


Concerts...life is Good


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> When it gets a little closer to go time we can try to work a few things out. the list is growing at a pretty good clip. with guests it may well be over twenty. i didnt realize that we had to wait until 2pm, that's a bummer but with so many coming from such distances it may be tough to coordinate an early meet.
> i may just have to post which camp sites we are allotted and meet up after some morning hunting, set up camp and hunt some more...tough one. lets get some other input i think sir..


Sounds good to me.. I'm bummed about not being able to set camp up before 2pm.. I was hoping to slide in early, get camp set up, and then spend the rest of the day in the woods.. On the plus side though, we don't have to check out until 5pm on Sunday..


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> ill probably not arrive before 10am myself, dont know about others. if atleast some of us could meet up first, we could do both


10:00 is probably about when I'll be rolling in also.. I can't believe we have 20 people coming.. That's more than Matherly gets at his forays.. Maybe you should start charging people to hunt with you Vern..


----------



## deleted

OK problem solved...me br5 and i dont know about others but we are planning to go on friday so ill have a site already, everyone else could go to my site, drop there shit off if they like and meet up there whenever after 2...how about that friends...


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> I think with so many people they might just work wit us.


when i call, ill try to work some magic. or after i check in on friday mabie i could make a deal and post it here after..


----------



## guff76

Yea I'm betting if not many other people camping they might just let go in. It's not like it's exactly camping season n it's all warm n lots of people are going camping.
If have probs I know some people that work for the dnr n I could talk to them, but they work up here so I dunno if they could do anything for down there


----------



## guff76

finderoftheshrooms said:


> 10:00 is probably about when I'll be rolling in also.. I can't believe we have 20 people coming.. That's more than Matherly gets at his forays.. Maybe you should start charging people to hunt with you Vern..


Yea right Vern should pay us to hunt/carry with him


----------



## indy_nebo

vern said:


> Hay, need some help here...found this growing in the woods out back of my place two days ago, was hoping someone here might be able to ID it for me ???
> View attachment 4630
> View attachment 4631


Lucky you, stumbled on some o that 
Mor-chill-a Deliciosa! Mmmmm, I hope we discover some at the shin-dig!



scottyg11 said:


> At Home and a Small one in the car for the Parking lot....and Take your Ladies to see J.J. Grey and MoFro
> 
> Absolutely right on. Drank with JJ At the bluebird after a show in the 90’s. Saw them at Redrocks 2 years ago when they co- headlined with The Infamous Stringdusters. One of my favorite versions of Lochloosa ever done live, and I’ve seen Mofro a lot.


Dude, J-J is a friggin ANIMAL! I saw them a few years back at the Vogue, he came into the Ally Cat after and bought everyone shots and sang karaoke!


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> Yea right Vern should pay us to hunt/carry with him


Hes a funny guy...yea a funny guy..


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> A couple of road tunes I listen to. Steppenwolf, "Born to be wild" Bob Seger, "Ramblin Gamblin man, The first time I heard that tune at a concert it sent shivers down my spine and I think I peed Myself a bit.


Love me some old rock and roll but you can give me some classic country and some bluegrass...hard to beat a fiddle,steel guitar, and some banjo...im a happy camper.


----------



## deleted

Mornin t tom, knew you had to be up this time of the day..lol


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> Did you get snow again last night too


Luckily just a flake or three and light rain. three days and a nice warm up here. Friday supposed to be in the low 80's...been some screwed up weather.


----------



## deleted

Toastyjakes said:


> @vern I'll gotta say those plants you found, look like this weird pineapple tomoatoes my buddy gave me seeds for.. oddest seeds ever but the plant does smell like pineapples
> View attachment 4635


thought you might like that white widow..im going back now and delete.


----------



## Toastyjakes

Beautimous @vern 

Working on testing an f2 of a fairly recent strain called grass monkey for a breeder.. I'm impressed lol


----------



## Toastyjakes

Wish the snow would melt and it'd be Thursday and 70 already


----------



## morelas must-shroom

T tom said:


> Did you get snow again last night too


T tom, I'm in Huntington. Snowed last night and still snowing a little .


----------



## jslwalls

For us to get a special extraordinary mushroom season we needed a extraordinary spring. I can honestly say I can’t remember a March and April start like this. I’m excited and nervous at the same time. We will all find out in the next couple of weeks which way the season goes. Good luck everyone!


----------



## morelsandmanners

Man I can't believe seeing so many people showing up for the Vern burn 18. That's awesome, I wish I haven't been so indecisive about going. I'm sure it's going to be a good time for all. Any mushrooms found will just be icing on the cake.


----------



## indy_nebo

jslwalls said:


> For us to get a special extraordinary mushroom season we needed a extraordinary spring. I can honestly say I can’t remember a March and April start like this. I’m excited and nervous at the same time. We will all find out in the next couple of weeks which way the season goes. Good luck everyone!


My thoughts exactly. Just one more thing tho... if it gets as warm as they say it's going to this week, and THEN SNOWS AGAIN THUS STUNTING MOREL GROWTH,,,,,


....I am just gonna lose it...


----------



## indy_nebo

I will walk right up to Al Gore and give him an Inconvenient Slap to the side of his jowl


----------



## br5

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Not meaning to be a bummer.. I was just curious if we could hunt the campground also.. I looked it up.. It's run by the state, we shouldn't have any problems.. We can't check into our campsites until 2pm though.. We should all meet up and go for a morning hunt before hand.. There's an SRA just down the road from the campground.. It has that trail we looked at running all through it.. I think that will be the perfect spot to find some lunch morels..


Finder,
Love your enthusiasm. Going along with you a bit, first we'll pick the ones in the camp site so we don't crush them with our tents, then we'll hunt adjacent sites. This should be enough for a good mess that evening and breakfast. By the time we get 50 yards in the actual woods our bags will all be full and we'll start loading up coolers. This will be a pickin foray not a huntin one. Hope your right!


----------



## jessicaleigh87

guff76 said:


> So what's the story behind the Bigfoot? Is it a wood carving or what? Where is it located at?


Yes, that’s Bigfoot! Keeper of the woods! It’s at an Indian burial ground that has been developed into a historic park in Sullivan Co. They have all kinds of totem poles and other creatures carved into/from the trees on the land. Look up WAAPAASIKI SIIPIIWI HISTORICAL PARK.


----------



## engalwood

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Not meaning to be a bummer.. I was just curious if we could hunt the campground also.. I looked it up.. It's run by the state, we shouldn't have any problems.. We can't check into our campsites until 2pm though.. We should all meet up and go for a morning hunt before hand.. There's an SRA just down the road from the campground.. It has that trail we looked at running all through it.. I think that will be the perfect spot to find some lunch morels..


Im down to hunt with someone. I might have my neighbor with me as well.


----------



## deleted

engalwood said:


> Im down to hunt with someone. I might have my neighbor with me as well.


Hay my friend, checking my notes..am i correct that you will NOT be spending the night in camp and you may or may not be coming alone pal ?


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> Finder,
> Love your enthusiasm. Going along with you a bit, first we'll pick the ones in the camp site so we don't crush them with our tents, then we'll hunt adjacent sites. This should be enough for a good mess that evening and breakfast. By the time we get 50 yards in the actual woods our bags will all be full and we'll start loading up coolers. This will be a pickin foray not a huntin one. Hope your right!


my man, will you be bringing anyone with you for the trip ?


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> Yea I'm betting if not many other people camping they might just let go in. It's not like it's exactly camping season n it's all warm n lots of people are going camping.
> If have probs I know some people that work for the dnr n I could talk to them, but they work up here so I dunno if they could do anything for down there


Guff, as i recall...you were not going to be able to make it this year, is that correct my man ?


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> Yeser, I have to pour concrete today. Need to pick up a little extra money and get the ol lungs and legs back in shape for the big hunt.


MR. T tom, triple checking...your party will total four peeps, with two tents correct ?


----------



## deleted

indy_nebo said:


> Lucky you, stumbled on some o that
> Mor-chill-a Deliciosa! Mmmmm, I hope we discover some at the shin-dig!
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, J-J is a friggin ANIMAL! I saw them a few years back at the Vogue, he came into the Ally Cat after and bought everyone shots and sang karaoke!


@indy_nebo , your wish will come true.., Any folks coming with you ?


----------



## deleted

morelsandmanners said:


> Man I can't believe seeing so many people showing up for the Vern burn 18. That's awesome, I wish I haven't been so indecisive about going. I'm sure it's going to be a good time for all. Any mushrooms found will just be icing on the cake.


Are you still undecided about the Vern Burn..lol.? and if coming for sure, anybody brave enough to come with you ??


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> A couple of road tunes I listen to. Steppenwolf, "Born to be wild" Bob Seger, "Ramblin Gamblin man, The first time I heard that tune at a concert it sent shivers down my spine and I think I peed Myself a bit.


@mmh , anyone going to be with you sir ?


----------



## br5

vern said:


> my man, will you be bringing anyone with you for the trip ?


Nope, just me.


----------



## deleted

And there is still more on the list...


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> Nope, just me.


Allrighty then, got it sir.


----------



## indy_nebo

vern said:


> @indy_nebo , your wish will come true.., Any folks coming with you ?


Nice!!! 
I will not be bringing anyone.

I have plenty of friends that like to find fungus, but the last time we all camped in April it was at the Bill Monroe campground on 4/20 back in 2012.

It was so damn cold that night! Anyone else here remember that?
It was to be the first annual Morel Festival in Bean Blossom put on by Steve Russell. It had a great turnout, lots of good vendors and live bluegrass tunes...
That was the last time I remember having cold temps that late. It dropped into the 30's that night! The wife and I had to bag the tent and sleep in our running car with the heat on! Now that I think of it, it was kind of a blessing, bc it weeded out all the fair weather shroomin buddies I had for that kind of event!. 

If it's one thing I hate it's when I'm camping and people start bitching because they're uncomfortable! It's not a Holiday Inn, that's the risk u take when u sign up to camp- ESPECIALLY IN APRIL!!!

I can tell this lot will take whatever comes at them!


----------



## deleted

indy_nebo said:


> Nice!!!
> I will not be bringing anyone.
> 
> I have plenty of friends that like to find fungus, but the last time we all camped in April it was at the Bill Monroe campground on 4/20 back in 2012.
> 
> It was so damn cold that night! Anyone else here remember that?
> It was to be the first annual Morel Festival in Bean Blossom put on by Steve Russell. It had a great turnout, lots of good vendors and live bluegrass tunes...
> That was the last time I remember having cold temps that late. It dropped into the 30's that night! The wife and I had to bag the tent and sleep in our running car with the heat on! Now that I think of it, it was kind of a blessing, bc it weeded out all the fair weather shroomin buddies I had for that kind of event!.
> 
> If it's one thing I hate it's when I'm camping and people start bitching because they're uncomfortable! It's not a Holiday Inn, that's the risk u take when u sign up to camp- ESPECIALLY IN APRIL!!!
> 
> I can tell this lot will take whatever comes at them!


*Jesus Christ..it was a simple question...*


----------



## eternalsunking

vern said:


> *Jesus Christ..it was a simple question...*


@indy_nebo @vern But we love the stories lol


----------



## deleted

eternalsunking said:


> @indy_nebo @vern But we love the stories lol


I was just F**king with him..lol. You are not coming correct ?


----------



## alabamarose83

So whats everyone going to? A vern burn? I feel lost in this conversation but I kinda wanna go too.... I think. Also where is it? How much does it cost? Can we keep our own personal finds or is it like the communal matherly forays? Not that i have been on those matherly forays, just seen youtube vids of them an so am just curious... I dont mind pitching in morels once found but need to find some to send to parents who cant trek thru the woods any longer too...


----------



## deleted

alabamarose83 said:


> So whats everyone going to? A vern burn? I feel lost in this conversation but I kinda wanna go too.... I think. Also where is it? How much does it cost? Can we keep our own personal finds or is it like the communal matherly forays? Not that i have been on those matherly forays, just seen youtube vids of them an so am just curious... I dont mind pitching in morels once found but need to find some to send to parents who cant trek thru the woods any longer too...


Well hello alabamarose83, vern burn was a bad joke by one of the guys. welcome to our forum by the way.
its our first try at a overnight camping trip and shroom hunt. many of us have been here a very long time and decided to meet up for the first time.
Here is the link explaining the whole thing. i will be reposting it regulary for the next week or two.
Have a read and just let me know here what you think, Thanks Vern
https://www.morels.com/threads/2018-indiana-morel-update.95635/page-99#post-108456


----------



## deleted

I was planning on going into further detail next week but i will be clear on this one topic now that i could have been more clearer sooner...
Myself and i would assume others would like to chomp on some Morels Sat. night but its not necessary. if you are not interested in eating them at the camp and would rather take all of your find home, thats fine. This is more a chance for everyone to meet and have some fun. The find by most of us is important but not the most important part. you can bring and eat whatever you like.
The only cost is for the campsite, the only entertainment will be listening to a lot of tall tales..lol.


----------



## elmgirl

@vern isnt paynetown next to hardin ridge? Or do u know


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> @vern isnt paynetown next to hardin ridge? Or do u know


Hay...i know everything..just ask anybody around here..
yes it is..both on Lake Monroe. the Paynetown campground is north off of 446 just before the crossing.


----------



## wade

We've found great looking spots..but no
Morels yet..Robin and Chewy are tired and gonna stay in the car..While I think I've spotted so.e Sycamores..from satalite view in the woods behind this Loves Truck Stop.. so I'm going to slip in their and Hunt a bit..


----------



## engalwood

vern said:


> Hay my friend, checking my notes..am i correct that you will NOT be spending the night in camp and you may or may not be coming alone pal ?


Yes wont be staying. And I think my neighbor might roll with me


----------



## deleted

engalwood said:


> Yes wont be staying. And I think my neighbor might roll with me


Thanks my man. still looking forward to meeting..


----------



## br5

vern said:


> I was planning on going into further detail next week but i will be clear on this one topic now that i could have been more clearer sooner...
> Myself and i would assume others would like to chomp on some Morels Sat. night but its not necessary. if you are not interested in eating them at the camp and would rather take all of your find home, thats fine. This is more a chance for everyone to meet and have some fun. The find by most of us is important but not the most important part. you can bring and eat whatever you like.
> The only cost is for the campsite, the only entertainment will be listening to a lot of tall tales..lol.


I'm with you Vern. Eating a mess of morels around the camp fire would make this a not miss event. I'm all about hunting as a group and sharing in the bounty. If any one has walkie talkies bring them, that way we can let the newbies know where we are so they can pick some if we get into them.


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> I'm with you Vern. Eating a mess of morels around the camp fire would make this a not miss event. I'm all about hunting as a group and sharing in the bounty. If any one has walkie talkies bring them, that way we can let the newbies know where we are so they can pick some if we get into them.


LOVE IT ! i get it, you get it and im sure all of our regular members get it.
Also lets not forget the opportunity for the new members to learn from some of the best before they,(the smart guys..lol) drink too much beer.


----------



## wade

Here is an Observation of the areas we have hunted so far..
from Chattanooga to 100 miles south of Atlanta at West Point Lake
*No Morels
*No Mosquito
*No Flys
*No ants working
*No Turtles
*No Snakes
"well 1snake & found 3 Morels near by"
*No Poplars Blooming yet. Few leaves
*Yes redbud blooming
*Yes dogwoods blooming
* Yes bag worms "only south of Atlanta"
When I'm finding Morels at Home in Monroe county Indiana...
I would have been saying *Yes to everything on this list..
This is so confusing to me


----------



## br5

wade said:


> Here is an Observation of the areas we have hunted so far..
> from Chattanooga to 100 miles south of Atlanta at West Point Lake
> *No Morels
> *No Mosquito
> *No Flys
> *No ants working
> *No Turtles
> *No Snakes
> "well 1snake & found 3 Morels near by"
> *No Poplars Blooming yet. Few leaves
> *Yes redbud blooming
> *Yes dogwoods blooming
> * Yes bag worms "only south of Atlanta"
> When I'm finding Morels at Home in Monroe county Indiana...
> I would have been saying *Yes to everything on this list..
> This is so confusing to me


Sounds to me you just need to look for snakes. Come to think of it I normally always see snakes while I'm mushroom hunting. Never made the connection. You may have found the holly grail of mushroom hunting


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> Here is an Observation of the areas we have hunted so far..
> from Chattanooga to 100 miles south of Atlanta at West Point Lake
> *No Morels
> *No Mosquito
> *No Flys
> *No ants working
> *No Turtles
> *No Snakes
> "well 1snake & found 3 Morels near by"
> *No Poplars Blooming yet. Few leaves
> *Yes redbud blooming
> *Yes dogwoods blooming
> * Yes bag worms "only south of Atlanta"
> When I'm finding Morels at Home in Monroe county Indiana...
> I would have been saying *Yes to everything on this list..
> This is so confusing to me


This weather is confusing the shit out of everyone.. I've hunted in Georgia a few times.. Poplars and privet headges seem to be the big producers down there.. How close to Augusta are you? I know a great spot on the south Carolina side..


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> This weather is confusing the shit out of everyone.. I've hunted in Georgia a few times.. Poplars and privet headges seem to be the big producers down there.. How close to Augusta are you? I know a great spot on the south Carolina side..


Hi @finderoftheshrooms ..
We are far from Augusta .
We were just at Lagrange ,
West Point Lake..
Now we are just arriving back to where we were yesterday Dawsonville Georgia. 
We are trying to Hunt our way Home northward now


----------



## jslwalls

wade said:


> Here is an Observation of the areas we have hunted so far..
> from Chattanooga to 100 miles south of Atlanta at West Point Lake
> *No Morels
> *No Mosquito
> *No Flys
> *No ants working
> *No Turtles
> *No Snakes
> "well 1snake & found 3 Morels near by"
> *No Poplars Blooming yet. Few leaves
> *Yes redbud blooming
> *Yes dogwoods blooming
> * Yes bag worms "only south of Atlanta"
> When I'm finding Morels at Home in Monroe county Indiana...
> I would have been saying *Yes to everything on this list..
> This is so confusing to me


Traveling to hunt is hard. I’ve done it before usually with no success compared to the time and expense to travel. It’s not that either you or me are bad hunters but a combination of factors. From google maps you can’t find what type of trees are in the woods. Once you find the right environment it could be the wrong time just by a week which makes a huge difference. And then once everything does line up are you in a woods where there’s 50 other people, is this someone’s homey hole and they check every other day. If someone traveled and just happened upon my spots they wouldn’t stand a chance. They grow in the same spots regularly, I could literally run and pick. I suppose it’s the same when I pull up to their ground.


----------



## Morel houdini

Hello southern indiana guys you all should be seeing some shrooms by this upcoming weekend


----------



## Morel houdini

the little guys are coming up now


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> Hi @finderoftheshrooms ..
> We are far from Augusta .
> We were just at Lagrange ,
> West Point Lake..
> Now we are just arriving back to where we were yesterday Dawsonville Georgia.
> We are trying to Hunt our way Home northward now


Yeah your a couple hours north west of Augusta then.. There's a big national forest just outside of Asheville, NC.. I can't remember the name of it, but we had some luck there one year.. You might want to check it out on your way back home..


----------



## eternalsunking

Morel houdini said:


> View attachment 4667
> the little guys are coming up now


Welcome to the forum Houdini. Nice find. Do you mind sharing where you found it?neariest town, city, county?


----------



## deleted

Morel houdini said:


> Hello southern indiana guys you all should be seeing some shrooms by this upcoming weekend


Thanks Ky. guy, drop by anytime..


----------



## Morel houdini

eternalsunking said:


> Welcome to the forum Houdini. Nice find. Do you mind sharing where you found it?neariest town, city, county?


----------



## Morel houdini

Near Beaver dam Ky Ohio and Butler County line


----------



## guff76

jessicaleigh87 said:


> Yes, that’s Bigfoot! Keeper of the woods! It’s at an Indian burial ground that has been developed into a historic park in Sullivan Co. They have all kinds of totem poles and other creatures carved into/from the trees on the land. Look up WAAPAASIKI SIIPIIWI HISTORICAL PARK.


That's cool gonna have to check it out


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> Guff, as i recall...you were not going to be able to make it this year, is that correct my man ?


Verno gonna try n make it. Pretty sure I get loaded up that day lol gotta check. But if I do I'll be down that afternoon.


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> Verno gonna try n make it. Pretty sure I get loaded up that day lol gotta check. But if I do I'll be down that afternoon.


OK brother, thanks


----------



## deleted

@Footballguy6305 ,got your ears on my man...just double checking my info. i have you coming with two guests and not staying at the campgrounds...still right sir ?


----------



## Guest

@vern Have you seen the forecast for "Vern Burn 18" yet?








You nailed the date buddy.. Couldn't ask for better camping weather.. We are going to find the shit out of mushrooms too.. Blacks, greys, yellows.. They are all going to pop at once this year.. The hundred year hunt.. It's about to start ladies and gentlemen.. Clean out your coolers, buy a few new mushroom sacks from @nutsak and put on your big boy pants.. He who goesith where no one else is willing to goesith, reapith the rewards..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> @vern Have you seen the forecast for "Vern Burn 18" yet?
> View attachment 4669
> 
> You nailed the date buddy.. Couldn't ask for better camping weather.. We are going to find the shit out of mushrooms too.. Blacks, greys, yellows.. They are all going to pop at once this year.. The hundred year hunt.. It's about to start ladies and gentlemen.. Clean out your coolers, buy a few new mushroom sacks from @nutsak and put on your big boy pants.. He who goesith where no one else is willing to goesith, reapith the rewards..


_*Bada Bing Bada Boom...lock and load...
I was thinking about "the rumble in the Jungle" but it was already taken..*_


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> OK brother, thanks


Yea the more I've thought about it I just can't miss this, we have talked about for couple years now so...


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> Yea the more I've thought about it I just can't miss this, we have talked about for couple years now so...


excellent bubba. i will need to know if you plan on bring anyone with you. also will you be bringing your own tent or would you want to stay in br5's big tent ?


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> @mmh , anyone going to be with you sir ?


If I am there I will be solo with my own small tent. If I find any shrooms they will be for the group. I believe that you said that the sites are only for Saturday. My trip will be close to 4 hours so I was wonder how I would contact someone to reserve a site for Fri. and maybe Sun. 
I work second shift so I could leave Sat. around 2 a.m. to get there by six, Would I be too late for the start?


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> If I am there I will be solo with my own small tent. If I find any shrooms they will be for the group.


Sounds great, hope you make it..let me know soon as you can and weather you will be bringing a tent or in br5" big tent. Just needing to know a few days ahead so i can reserve the correct number of sites...or get your own, last min. if needed


----------



## Footballguy6305

vern said:


> @Footballguy6305 ,got your ears on my man...just double checking my info. i have you coming with two guests and not staying at the campgrounds...still right sir ?


Yeah I'll let you know for sure sometime that week, but as of now everyone said they were good to go. We'll be staying at our cabin in brown county... my brother will also be having a knapp-in that weekend/week of the 22nd. Him and 15-20 people will sit around and make/sell arrowheads. Anyone is welcome to that also.


----------



## deleted

Footballguy6305 said:


> Yeah I'll let you know for sure sometime that week, but as of now everyone said they were good to go.


great thanks..lookin forward to meeting you boss


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> great thanks..lookin forward to meeting you boss


more than one ?


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> Hay...i know everything..just ask anybody around here..
> yes it is..both on Lake Monroe. the Paynetown campground is north off of 446 just before the crossing.


Yea i camp at hardin ridge and fish there


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Yea i camp at hardin ridge and fish there


glad that you're familiar..


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> glad that you're familiar..


Vern I am going to be there, but due to the distance I have to drive I want to reserve a sight for Friday night in the area that we will be camping so I do not have to tear down and set back up. If you can give me the info on who to contact I would appreciate it, I am looking forward to The first annual knucklehead meet and greet. Thanks for driving this event.


----------



## elmgirl

jslwalls said:


> Traveling to hunt is hard. I’ve done it before usually with no success compared to the time and expense to travel. It’s not that either you or me are bad hunters but a combination of factors. From google maps you can’t find what type of trees are in the woods. Once you find the right environment it could be the wrong time just by a week which makes a huge difference. And then once everything does line up are you in a woods where there’s 50 other people, is this someone’s homey hole and they check every other day. If someone traveled and just happened upon my spots they wouldn’t stand a chance. They grow in the same spots regularly, I could literally run and pick. I suppose it’s the same when I pull up to their ground.


I agree but @wade our first year traveling to hunt was HARD wasted a ton of money and time froze our asses off more times than i care to remember...but we have learned a great deal and it gets frustrating we r usually ready to kill each other by the end of our not so good trips but then come the ones that pay off we now have regular spots we get to go check and learning each state is different one thing for sure though no matter how educated one is on the morel i can say it is mysterious! Ive found em when i thought there was no possibility at all in places that have made no sense at all...good luck continue your travels hunting its good for the soul!


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Vern I am going to be there, but due to the distance I have to drive I want to reserve a sight for Friday night in the area that we will be camping so I do not have to tear down and set back up. If you can give me the info on who to contact I would appreciate it, I am looking forward to The first annual knucklehead meet and greet. Thanks for driving this event.


Me and br5 are already planning on going on Friday so i would need to add the extra night for one of the sites ..check in time is 2pm


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> excellent bubba. i will need to know if you plan on bring anyone with you. also will you be bringing your own tent or would you want to stay in br5's big tent ?


It'll prolly just be myself but I'm gonna talk to a buddy n see if wanna tags along. If just myself I'll probably just sleep in back of truck. I probably won't be able to stay too late Sunday, gotta pick the kids up, but gonna look into that also


----------



## elmgirl

br5 said:


> Sounds to me you just need to look for snakes. Come to think of it I normally always see snakes while I'm mushroom hunting. Never made the connection. You may have found the holly grail of mushroom hunting


Dont spend too much time in any one set of woods thats one thing we learned real quick when traveling to hunt 
Until u land on em anyway lol


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> It'll prolly just be myself but I'm gonna talk to a buddy n see if wanna tags along. If just myself I'll probably just sleep in back of truck. I probably won't be able to stay too late Sunday, gotta pick the kids up, but gonna look into that also


ok pal,sounds fine


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> I agree but @wade our first year traveling to hunt was HARD wasted a ton of money and time froze our asses off more times than i care to remember...but we have learned a great deal and it gets frustrating we r usually ready to kill each other by the end of our not so good trips but then come the ones that pay off we now have regular spots we get to go check and learning each state is different one thing for sure though no matter how educated one is on the morel i can say it is mysterious! Ive found em when i thought there was no possibility at all in places that have made no sense at all...good luck continue your travels hunting its good for the soul!


Elmgirl. I use a site that gives me current soil temp, along with 5 day average 5 and 10 year average. I can choose a town or a county, This may help direct you for your long trip forays and possibly eliminate a wasted trip. If you head to Michigan, Mich. state university has a site with remote monitoring stations throughout the state that provide daily, weekly, monthly data on hi/lo air temps. hi/lo soil temps and soil moisture. I have found these sites to be helpful. If you don't already have something like these sites I will be happy to provide you with the ones I use. Good luck to all this spring.


----------



## elmgirl

mmh said:


> Elmgirl. I use a site that gives me current soil temp, along with 5 day average 5 and 10 year average. I can choose a town or a county, This may help direct you for your long trip forays and possibly eliminate a wasted trip. If you head to Michigan, Mich. state university has a site with remote monitoring stations throughout the state that provide daily, weekly, monthly data on hi/lo air temps. hi/lo soil temps and soil moisture. I have found these sites to be helpful. If you don't already have something like these sites I will be happy to provide you with the ones I use. Good luck to all this spring.


Thanks ill have to check into that...im excited for trips to michigan this year! First year there for us sucked because it was a different type of hunting than what we were used to but last years was much better and im hopin this year will b even better!


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> Me and br5 are already planning on going on Friday so i would need to add the extra night for one of the sites ..check in time is 2pm


Just give me the directions and who to call to reserve my site, Looking forward to this event.


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Just give me the directions and who to call to reserve my site, Looking forward to this event.


i gotta look it up, ill post in in the morning.
im turning in for the night


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Dont spend too much time in any one set of woods thats one thing we learned real quick when traveling to hunt
> Until u land on em anyway lol


Yep.. @elmgirl ..Yep and Yep... We are Happy and Having a Great time..
But it ain't all great.. its also Trying.
Yes we have learned some nice spots we want to try again next year..and the one spot that we found Morels in New Coffee
Tennessee..we may try to hit that again today...we are sleeping now at a Truckstop .. Near John's Mountain just south of Chattanooga..but in Georgia..
I want to hunt all of it ..But Now we have limited time..we may just move on straight to Nashville where we will.
Work get Paid ..and Hunt..Some before driving home..Friday or Saturday. 
..or.. Shit....maybe we'll just wake up and drive straight on Home..in the morning?


----------



## gbmillerman

Everything around here looks like the funny little plants you guys post about all the time, Frosty ❄❄❄❄❄


----------



## gbmillerman

Lame!!!


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> Yep.. @elmgirl ..Yep and Yep... We are Happy and Having a Great time..
> But it ain't all great.. its also Trying.
> Yes we have learned some nice spots we want to try again next year..and the one spot that we found Morels in New Coffee
> Tennessee..we may try to hit that again today...we are sleeping now at a Truckstop .. Near John's Mountain just south of Chattanooga..but in Georgia..
> I want to hunt all of it ..But Now we have limited time..we may just move on straight to Nashville where we will.
> Work get Paid ..and Hunt..Some before driving home..Friday or Saturday.
> ..or.. Shit....maybe we'll just wake up and drive straight on Home..in the morning?


I saw Eastern KY was in play now Wade.


----------



## noskydaddy

mmh said:


> Elmgirl. I use a site that gives me current soil temp, along with 5 day average 5 and 10 year average. I can choose a town or a county, This may help direct you for your long trip forays and possibly eliminate a wasted trip. If you head to Michigan, Mich. state university has a site with remote monitoring stations throughout the state that provide daily, weekly, monthly data on hi/lo air temps. hi/lo soil temps and soil moisture. I have found these sites to be helpful. If you don't already have something like these sites I will be happy to provide you with the ones I use. Good luck to all this spring.


What is the URL @mmh ? I am interested in that info.


----------



## Toastyjakes

Www.greencastonline.com 

I use it too.. along with every other weather and soil site haha


----------



## cajunshroomer3578

Top of the morning fungi freaks 
Not much to add to all the useless info of mushrooms on this thread . Other than the weather stanks here in the south as well lol. Well it’s prime if morels did in fact grow here 
Although I have something to add to the JJ Gray and Mofro convo ... I think some of you folks might enjoy listening to Gov’t Mule and Uncle Lucius. Checkem out.


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> I saw Eastern KY was in play now Wade.


@noskydaddy Yep Thank You..we're coming in fast now..in a few minutes we will fast Roll it to Mt. Joliet 15 miles ..east of Nashville Tennessee .
UNLESS SOMEONE CAN TELL HOW HOW! !HOW?? to find Where to Find Morels Here at John's Mountain "Resaca
Georgia"...
The conditions here seem perfect. That's why I aimed for Here Last night....
I believe if we stayed right here for Four days we would find Morels ..
But we then Risk missing out at our spots at home...and we have our lil Girl Cat at home needs us..and our Garlic.. and Croy Creek ..etc etc...
Still some how I do not intend to come home without some more Morels and locations learned


----------



## wade

cajunshroomer3578 said:


> Top of the morning fungi freaks
> Not much to add to all the useless info of mushrooms on this thread . Other than the weather stanks here in the south as well lol. Well it’s prime if morels did in fact grow here
> Although I have something to add to the JJ Gray and Mofro convo ... I think some of you folks might enjoy listening to Gov’t Mule and Uncle Lucius. Checkem out.


Right on ..My ******** Brother..will check um out... where you at down there


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> Yep.. @elmgirl ..Yep and Yep... We are Happy and Having a Great time..
> But it ain't all great.. its also Trying.
> Yes we have learned some nice spots we want to try again next year..and the one spot that we found Morels in New Coffee
> Tennessee..we may try to hit that again today...we are sleeping now at a Truckstop .. Near John's Mountain just south of Chattanooga..but in Georgia..
> I want to hunt all of it ..But Now we have limited time..we may just move on straight to Nashville where we will.
> Work get Paid ..and Hunt..Some before driving home..Friday or Saturday.
> ..or.. Shit....maybe we'll just wake up and drive straight on Home..in the morning?


Well good luck to you guys! Im at hospital where ive been since returning home to indiana my daughters having some complications with the baby and they r going to take the baby today so i havent got to even get in the woods here but this weekend im hittin the woods here and not comin out til i find some lol safe travels


----------



## cajunshroomer3578

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










wade said:


> Right on ..My ******** Brother..will check um out... where you at down there


Da Swamp..... a couple miles west,as the crow flys, of the Atchafalaya Basin. Little town called Breaux Bridge. 

Just waiting on warmer weather. Not much goes on early spring for edible mushrooms here. I envy you guys. Traveling, searching for morels...... that’ll be me years from now. I’ve got chillren to raise for now. Really looking forward to showing the girls how to live off the land. My son is autistic so I don’t believe he’ll be partaking in the adventures in the swamp. It’s ok though he enjoys other activities such as riding in the boat.


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> @noskydaddy Yep Thank You..we're coming in fast now..in a few minutes we will fast Roll it to Mt. Joliet 15 miles ..east of Nashville Tennessee .
> UNLESS SOMEONE CAN TELL HOW HOW! !HOW?? to find Where to Find Morels Here at John's Mountain "Resaca
> Georgia"...
> The conditions here seem perfect. That's why I aimed for Here Last night....
> I believe if we stayed right here for Four days we would find Morels ..
> But we then Risk missing out at our spots at home...and was have our lil Girl Cat at home needs us..and our Garlic.. and Croy Creek ..etc etc...
> Still some how I do not intend to come home without some more Morels and locations learned
> View attachment 4671
> View attachment 4672


Check thos out @wade upper cumberland middle Tennessee


----------



## wade

Ok..soon as we got back on interstate..I spotted the first actual sycamores and elms we've seen since 2 days ago. So I've had Robin drop me off..and go back to Truckstop and wait for my call..
I'm in the woods


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Vern I am going to be there, but due to the distance I have to drive I want to reserve a sight for Friday night in the area that we will be camping so I do not have to tear down and set back up. If you can give me the info on who to contact I would appreciate it, I am looking forward to The first annual knucklehead meet and greet. Thanks for driving this event.


@mmh , i am going to make the reservations on the 13th. let me give you the info that you want then so you will know which ones i get so you can try and get your site close two the rest of us pal.


----------



## indy_nebo

Quick note to any of u coming to Camp, any pickers out there (not mushroom pickers, not nose pickers, I mean string pickers!) please bring ur digs! I will have my acoustic and my mando, it'd be dope to get at least a trio goin round the campfire!


----------



## br5

Since we're all watching Wade wade through the southern woods looking for sign. What's the most reliable tell for you to say they're up.
*Lilacs in bloom
Dandelions going to seed
Corn planted
Dog woods in bloom
Apple trees dropping blooms
Tulips in bloom
Red buds bursting open
Morel.com going quite*

My main goto is lilacs. I pay attention to all the rest though.
So far I've never found quantities without seeing blooms on lilacs.


----------



## deleted

Ill tell you what...down here in Southern In. a year ago by the 21st, it had already been in the seventies for many days already. it was the height of the season and i was finding the huge yellows.
This year its still going to be in the sixties.
there's no doubt that we are running seven to ten days late and it looks like the same pattern will go up to the Indy area as well. that being said, dont get discouraged if you're not finding sacks full by then. i believe that the length of the season will still stay about the same just running later than usual...so hang in there...its still going to be a big year in my opinion gang.


----------



## br5

cajunshroomer3578 said:


> View attachment 4673
> 
> Da Swamp..... a couple miles west,as the crow flys, of the Atchafalaya Basin. Little town called Breaux Bridge.
> 
> Just waiting on warmer weather. Not much goes on early spring for edible mushrooms here. I envy you guys. Traveling, searching for morels...... that’ll be me years from now. I’ve got chillren to raise for now. Really looking forward to showing the girls how to live off the land. My son is autistic so I don’t believe he’ll be partaking in the adventures in the swamp. It’s ok though he enjoys other activities such as riding in the boat.


Cajun,
You have crawfish though. Wish we could arrange a trade. I hosted a couple of boils here in Indiana until my wife put an end to it. Last one I had we finished off 120 lbs. in about 5 hours. A lot of work, but I love doing it.


----------



## deleted

indy_nebo said:


> Quick note to any of u coming to Camp, any pickers out there (not mushroom pickers, not nose pickers, I mean string pickers!) please bring ur digs! I will have my acoustic and my mando, it'd be dope to get at least a trio goin round the campfire!


Now your talking my language Indy..if i get my guitar strung by then, ill bring mine as well and encourage others as to do the same..sounds like a blast.


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> @noskydaddy Yep Thank You..we're coming in fast now..in a few minutes we will fast Roll it to Mt. Joliet 15 miles ..east of Nashville Tennessee .
> UNLESS SOMEONE CAN TELL HOW HOW! !HOW?? to find Where to Find Morels Here at John's Mountain "Resaca
> Georgia"...
> The conditions here seem perfect. That's why I aimed for Here Last night....
> I believe if we stayed right here for Four days we would find Morels ..
> But we then Risk missing out at our spots at home...and we have our lil Girl Cat at home needs us..and our Garlic.. and Croy Creek ..etc etc...
> Still some how I do not intend to come home without some more Morels and locations learned
> View attachment 4671
> View attachment 4672


No one said the hundred year hunt would be easy!
NO ONE!

But it still can be the hundred year hunt indeed!
And you know THAT'S TRUE! 

10-4 good buddy.


----------



## indy_nebo

vern said:


> Now your talking my language Indy..if i get my guitar strung by then, ill bring mine as well and encourage others as to do the same..sounds like a blast.


If u dont get urs strung in time, I usually carry a few extra sets of nickel wound so bring it all the same, I'll get'r set up for u hos!


----------



## deleted

indy_nebo said:


> If u dont get urs strung in time, I usually carry a few extra sets of nickel wound so bring it all the same, I'll get'r set up for u hos!


Its a 12 string Ovation. i have the strings, its a little complicated to tune both sets but i should be able to get er done..lol


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> No one said the hundred year hunt would be easy!
> NO ONE!
> 
> But it still can be the hundred year hunt indeed!
> And you know THAT'S TRUE!
> 
> 10-4 good buddy.


@noskydaddy Yes
The Hundred Year Hunt is Upon us
Though I found ZERO ZERO ZERO..
Remember That Scene from the First Predator Movie..right After that one ol boy seen the predator and YELLED OUT !
CONTACT!!!! and they all ran up and Just Fukn unloaded cutting the jungle down..
Then the other soldier circled out to have a look..only to report..in that Dramatic Moment... * WE'VE HIT NOTHING *
I wish someone would post that clip for me..cause that's what this morning feels like..I seen everything X-2 that should have ment MORELS but instead...
** WE'VE HIT NOTHING **


----------



## deleted

*Well as of right now..it is looking like about 23 showing up for the Foray. a couple of those are not exactly sure but are expecting to be there.
On the 13th i will be reserving and paying for the number of campsites that i can confirm at that time. there shouldnt be a problem adding to that number if needed.
I for sure be be staying Friday and Sat. night. if any others are sure that they want to do the same, i need to know in the next few days if possible please. i will be posting campground contact number for last min. reservations for anyone that may need it.
Also in a few days we can talk about final thoughts about you may be planning on bringing..ect..
I will also give info needed to find our camping location in the park, they should all be adjoining and easy to find. check in time is 2pm which sucks and i will try to get that set for earlier if possible. ...more info to follow so think up what else you feel you may to need to know or comment on at that time. thanks to everyone this is going to be a great success.. *


----------



## deleted

* (THIS IS A REPOST)*
_*Welcome one and all to the 1st annual...
"PAYNETOWN CLASSIC FORAY"
at the Paynetown Campground on Lake Monroe
located in south central Ind. on April 21st
I will be reserving primitive campsites (picnic table, grill, and firepit only).
I will be getting them for one night only however you may stay for extra night as you like.
If things are good i may very well stay an extra night myself. staying overnight is optional if you want it to be just a day hunt Sat. or Sunday.
Campsites are available for up to two tents and two vehicles only. cost is twenty dollars per site or about ten bucks each tent when split. additional parking is nearby.
((I am going to need some specific information from everyone)) so i know what to reserve. 
changes should not be a problem just give me some notice when you can.
((I need to know specifically)) if you will be bringing a tent, or staying in a vehicle. also member br5 is bring two 6-8 man tents for whomever might like to stay together there, (i would need to know that as well).
If you have any cut firewood, throw a chunk in the trunk for the campfire pit where we will be consuming mass quantities of shrooms, beers, and and telling lies.
Wives and girlfriends are welcome at there own risk..lol. profanity and bad jokes can be expected.
SO...please provide me with the best info as possible and make this a HUGE success.
Respond here or if you like you may message me here by clicking on my Avatar then typing in the box and hit post.
again feel free to bring your buddies or whomever you like.
LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT AND HAVE A BLAST.
https://www.indianaoutfitters.com/M...ana/monroe_paynetown_electric_nonelectric.pdf

https://www.google.com/maps/@39.0823504,-86.4318199,15.64z
Disclaimer:*_
_*"Remember that hunting and camping is done at your own risk"*_
*(I WILL BE RIPOSTING THIS REGULARLY FOR THE NEXT WEEK OR TWO)*


----------



## wade

Some pictures of this morning Along I-75
Resaca Georgia..
**Both of each Dead and Live**
*Dogwoods
*ash
*poplar 
*elm
* Sycamore 
*ash
*cedar
*pine
*cottonwood
All of this and a turtle some flys..
Spiders..
W
I hunted the creeks. The hills north south east and west High and low..
Even the ground temp temp was in that range of when I'm finding


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> @mmh , i am going to make the reservations on the 13th. let me give you the info that you want then so you will know which ones i get so you can try and get your site close two the rest of us pal.


Let me know sites to plz vern we may stay but wont even know until that friday


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Let me know sites to plz vern we may stay but wont even know until that friday


Just posted all of the kiddo, read carefully..This weekend i will open up a discussion with final details and final thoughts from everyone. click on the links in the flyer for more info as well...


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Some pictures of this morning Along I-75
> Resaca Georgia..
> **Both of each Dead and Live**
> *Dogwoods
> *ash
> *poplar
> *elm
> * Sycamore
> *ash
> *cedar
> *pine
> *cottonwood
> All of this and a turtle some flys..
> Spiders..
> W
> I hunted the creeks. The hills north south east and west High and low..
> Even the ground temp temp was in that range of when I'm finding
> View attachment 4681
> View attachment 4682
> View attachment 4684
> View attachment 4685
> View attachment 4686


looks like you found a dollar for sure...keep looking, might find a twenty...lmao


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> Just posted all of the kiddo, read carefully..This weekend i will open up a discussion with final details and final thoughts from everyone. click on the links in the flyer for more info as well...


@vern yea saw that after i posted this


----------



## deleted

_*Also this weekend i will post here the list of those i have down and there approximate number of guests with them.
I will also have name tags so we can try and figure out WHO THE HELL IS WHO..LOL
Also let me add that for those who want to go late as i am paying for the sites in advance...if i dont know you pretty well. i may have you call the number that i provide to procure your own space. 
The cost per site is about 20 bucks per night which will about ten bucks each considering each site will accommodate two tens and two vehicles per site so be ready to pay up upon arrival or you will be sleeping in the woods...lol*_


----------



## cwlake

br5 said:


> Since we're all watching Wade wade through the southern woods looking for sign. What's the most reliable tell for you to say they're up.
> *Lilacs in bloom
> Dandelions going to seed
> Corn planted
> Dog woods in bloom
> Apple trees dropping blooms
> Tulips in bloom
> Red buds bursting open
> Morel.com going quite*
> 
> My main goto is lilacs. I pay attention to all the rest though.
> So far I've never found quantities without seeing blooms on lilacs.


My apple tree is always in full bloom, but I pass a magnolia every day going to work and when the pedals start dropping the yellows are in. This tree has been correct going on 20 years.


----------



## wade

We are just entering Tennessee headed for Mt Joliet.. near Nashville..
Behind us ...well i can except that We gave it a good look..we hunted it every way we could think of..
And I say..that if we were Either ,Early or Late...We should still have Found something!! Especially if we were late..
I'm not much for 
"After the fact" statements !!
So here is mine Now!!! Beforehand !!
I know there is a chance we are late and they should normally be done down here by now..
BUT; every area is late this time..
And from what I see even now as we drive north..
I say, I am driving away Early Early! Early? I say to Early..
The next 7 days will tell What it is..
I Expect to hear of the all at once surge I mentioned earlier..
Draw a line West t East straight across just 30 miles north of Atlanta. And straight across Indianapolis ..
Everyplace in between will Surge POP
An Amazing Mystery to Me...
We are all so lucky..life is Tuff..but Our Love for the Hunt.. and the Mystery and Reward that it Will always Bring..
Brings us Together and Wanting to Live.


----------



## wade

cwlake said:


> My apple tree is always in full bloom, but I pass a magnolia every day going to work and when the pedals start dropping the yellows are in. This tree has been correct going on 20 years.


Excellent..that's what I'm talking about..
Thank you keep us posted


----------



## wade

Rollin. Make'n our way back thru southern Tennessee ...
Ok no mor pictures for a few..
Hey there's some Cow's Pasture..
Maybe I could find Mushrooms there?
Hhhmmmm??


----------



## wade

Oooo Shit...Yall  
This one looks like Ours


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> We are just entering Tennessee headed for Mt Joliet.. near Nashville..
> Behind us ...well i can except that We gave it a good look..we hunted it every way we could think of..
> And I say..that if we were Either ,Early or Late...We should still have Found something!! Especially if we were late..
> I'm not much for
> "After the fact" statements !!
> So here is mine Now!!! Beforehand !!
> I know there is a chance we are late and they should normally be done down here by now..
> BUT; every area is late this time..
> And from what I see even now as we drive north..
> I say, I am driving away Early Early! Early? I say to Early..
> The next 7 days will tell What it is..
> I Expect to hear of the all at once surge I mentioned earlier..
> Draw a line West t East straight across just 30 miles north of Atlanta. And straight across Indianapolis ..
> Everyplace in between will Surge POP
> An Amazing Mystery to Me...
> We are all so lucky..life is Tuff..but Our Love for the Hunt.. and the Mystery and Reward that it Will always Bring..
> Brings us Together and Wanting to Live.


Thinking they may have got frozen out down south like they did here last year buddy.. The south east had a hard freeze right when the morels should have started popping.. You would have found them if they were there.. When I hunted GA we were finding them in early March.. By early April we were finding them all the way up in northern KY..


----------



## celticcurl

vern said:


> Now your talking my language Indy..if i get my guitar strung by then, ill bring mine as well and encourage others as to do the same..sounds like a blast.


Are you sure this is your first get together? Is that you (Vern) at 1:20 in the red hat?

You crazy Hoosiers are definitely going to Raise A Little Hell! Wish I could be there to join in the fun!


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Check thos out @wade upper cumberland middle Tennessee


@elmgirl ..I was planning to get in behind and Run um straight North to everyone.. but I thought I'd at least get to look um in the eye.
They could of heard I was coming ..and took off Running before We arrived..
"If You Don't Go You Wont Know"
The next 7 days will tell us all something


----------



## Guest

br5 said:


> Since we're all watching Wade wade through the southern woods looking for sign. What's the most reliable tell for you to say they're up.
> *Lilacs in bloom
> Dandelions going to seed
> Corn planted
> Dog woods in bloom
> Apple trees dropping blooms
> Tulips in bloom
> Red buds bursting open
> Morel.com going quite*
> 
> My main goto is lilacs. I pay attention to all the rest though.
> So far I've never found quantities without seeing blooms on lilacs.


My goto is my pear tree.. Never fails me.. When it's in full bloom the mushrooms are in full boom..


----------



## deleted

celticcurl said:


> Are you sure this is your first get together? Is that you (Vern) at 1:20 in the red hat?
> 
> You crazy Hoosiers are definitely going to Raise A Little Hell! Wish I could be there to join in the fun!


That did look a little like me but really that was me with the horse face at 1:36..i kept that a secret until just now..lmao


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> We are just entering Tennessee headed for Mt Joliet.. near Nashville..
> Behind us ...well i can except that We gave it a good look..we hunted it every way we could think of..
> And I say..that if we were Either ,Early or Late...We should still have Found something!! Especially if we were late..
> I'm not much for
> "After the fact" statements !!
> So here is mine Now!!! Beforehand !!
> I know there is a chance we are late and they should normally be done down here by now..
> BUT; every area is late this time..
> And from what I see even now as we drive north..
> I say, I am driving away Early Early! Early? I say to Early..
> The next 7 days will tell What it is..
> I Expect to hear of the all at once surge I mentioned earlier..
> Draw a line West t East straight across just 30 miles north of Atlanta. And straight across Indianapolis ..
> Everyplace in between will Surge POP
> An Amazing Mystery to Me...
> We are all so lucky..life is Tuff..but Our Love for the Hunt.. and the Mystery and Reward that it Will always Bring..
> Brings us Together and Wanting to Live.


Based on that picture, I would say early, but not by much.


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> _*Bada Bing Bada Boom...lock and load...
> I was thinking about "the rumble in the Jungle" but it was already taken..*_


Pound the ground in Paynetown


----------



## celticcurl

vern said:


> That did look a little like me but really that was me with the horse face at 1:36..i kept that a secret until just now..lmao


You are extremely talented sir!

Salute!


----------



## golddustshroomin

So I woke up to around a half inch of snow yesterday in Newton County... uggggh!! WHEN WILL THIS END!!!!
I had to take a screenshot of this forecast too! Snow and the 70s in the same forecast! Indiana is so damn bi-polar and apparently off her meds this year!!!!


----------



## wade

That


finderoftheshrooms said:


> My goto is my pear tree.. Never fails me.. When it's in full bloom the mushrooms are in full boom..


Thats Right... let us know..Use secret code words 
**THEY READY GET OUT THERE**


----------



## Spazlee

Hi everyone from north central Indiana. I haven’t been on here for along time lots of good info here. I’ve been hunting shrooms over 40 years


----------



## Spazlee

Wade for me it’s the lilac bushes i go to Michigan every year sometimes I hit right sometimes a little off but if the lilacs are freshly bloomed it’s right on the money


----------



## deleted

Spazlee said:


> Hi everyone from north central Indiana. I haven’t been on here for along time lots of good info here. I’ve been hunting shrooms over 40 years


Welcome aboard Spazlee, with your experience you will fit right in with our group here. several of us have been associated here for several years and always looking to expand our data base. chime in whenever you get the urge.


----------



## deleted

*I have some exciting news concerning our foray...*
I have been in private contact with br5(aka Brian) for a while now brainstorming our event.
He took on the task of contacting Pepsi and unless there any unforeseen issues, they are going to provide us with a foot and a half by ten foot Banner to display at our campsite. we put our heads together and came up with this idea for the banner and Brian laid it out to present to them how we would like it to look. this is an approximation of what we expect to receive. so thank Brian for his effort with this..its pretty cool..


----------



## Spazlee

Thanks Vern. I’ve been following Wades adventure for the last few days. It is very difficult to hit a good mess of shrooms in a different state. Reminds me of when I first started to going to Mi. I asked some of the locals to point me in the riight direction. One did and I still hunt it. That was back in the 80s


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> *I have some exciting news concerning our foray...*
> I have been in private contact with br5(aka Brian) for a while now brainstorming our event.
> He took on the task of contacting Pepsi and unless there any unforeseen issues, they are going to provide us with a foot and a half by ten foot Banner to display at our campsite. we put our heads together and came up with this idea for the banner and Brian laid it out to present to them how we would like it to look. this is an approximation of what we expect to receive. so thank Brian for his effort with this..its pretty cool..
> View attachment 4704


Are you serious? Explain more. I'm not sure I understand? 

"Vern Burn" may now be in jeopardy if you are taking on Corporate Sponsors! 

And if you have to testify before Congress, I know I'll be tuned in on CSPAN-3!

LOL


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Are you serious? Explain more. I'm not sure I understand?
> 
> "Vern Burn" may now be in jeopardy if you are taking on Corporate Sponsors!
> 
> And if you have to testify before Congress, I know I'll be tuned in on CSPAN-3!
> 
> LOL


 another funny guy born every min.
after careful consideration and not having to explain myself...i decided to go with the original content..
I already walk a thin line with the law..lol. i dont need any help with that..


----------



## noskydaddy

Capitalize the "A" in Annual or I won't be able to sleep tonight!

And I really don't want to stay up all night with an insomniac.


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Capitalize the "A" in Annual or I won't be able to sleep tonight!
> 
> And I really don't want to stay up all night with an insomniac.


_*I hope its pure torture for you pal..lol. just stay in the peanut gallery why dontcha..*_


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> All levity aside, I still don't understand
> what the banner means.
> 
> Sorry, but as my old timer buddy says,
> _"Boy you college kids sure are stupid!"_


what are you saying is wrong with the banner. we are using it so the other happy campers see where we are camping at...just a novelty as of right now..


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> what are you saying is wrong with the banner. we are using it so the other happy campers see where we are camping at...just a novelty as of right now..


we are open to ideas, just dont have a lot of time before the event.


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> *I have some exciting news concerning our foray...*
> I have been in private contact with br5(aka Brian) for a while now brainstorming our event.
> He took on the task of contacting Pepsi and unless there any unforeseen issues, they are going to provide us with a foot and a half by ten foot Banner to display at our campsite. we put our heads together and came up with this idea for the banner and Brian laid it out to present to them how we would like it to look. this is an approximation of what we expect to receive. so thank Brian for his effort with this..its pretty cool..
> View attachment 4704


IMHO it's very cool Pepsi is willing to give us a banner, but it's kind of like painting an X on the map for the DNR.. If they know we are having a big gathering they are gonna watch us all night long.. I think we should be as low key about this as possible.. I'm affraid that are group size alone is gonna garner a lot of unwanted attention..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> IMHO it's very cool Pepsi is willing to give us a banner, but it's kind of like painting an X on the map for the DNR.. If they know we are having a big gathering they are gonna watch us all night long.. I think we should be as low key about this as possible.. I'm affraid that are group size alone is gonna garner a lot of unwanted attention..


*Duly noted sir....any other opinions out there ??*


----------



## deleted

I have no intention of putting this up at the front gate guys. our sites are not even on any of the main routes in the park. each primitive area has its own loop of 4-6 sites.
There will only be two tents and two vehicles at my site


----------



## deleted

Where did big daddy, nosky go...i thought we had a conversation going, then he logged off..


----------



## Footballguy6305

vern said:


> *I have some exciting news concerning our foray...*
> I have been in private contact with br5(aka Brian) for a while now brainstorming our event.
> He took on the task of contacting Pepsi and unless there any unforeseen issues, they are going to provide us with a foot and a half by ten foot Banner to display at our campsite. we put our heads together and came up with this idea for the banner and Brian laid it out to present to them how we would like it to look. this is an approximation of what we expect to receive. so thank Brian for his effort with this..its pretty cool..
> View attachment 4704


I think that's pretty kick ass! Plus people took some initiative and got shit done. We'll need to know where everyone is. If nothing else take it down after a certain time, but I doubt DNR will honestly care/mess with us.


----------



## noskydaddy

Hey, no heat on that, I too appreciate the initiative.

I just didn't think I understood what it was for. Now I get it.
It will be sweet to have! Get it? sweet....Pepsi?

...I'll shut up now...


----------



## deleted

Footballguy6305 said:


> I think that's pretty kick ass! Plus people took some initiative and got shit done. We'll need to know where everyone is. If nothing else take it down after a certain time, but I doubt DNR will honestly care/mess with us.


Thanks for your input fella, my thoughts exactly...put it up Sat morning..take it down later after everyone arrives..


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Hey, no heat on that, I too appreciate the initiative.
> 
> I just didn't think I understood what it was for. Now I get it.
> It will be sweet to have! Get it? sweet....Pepsi?
> 
> ...I'll shut up now...


_*You..shut up..now thats funny i dont care who you are..*_


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> I have no intention of putting this up at the front gate guys. our sites are not even on any of the main routes in the park. each primitive area has its own loop of 4-6 sites.
> There will only be two tents and two vehicles at my site


Ok I may have misunderstood your intentions.. I was thinking the banner was for the front gate.. It may not be a bad idea to put a banner at your campsite.. Give me a couple hours, let me rework that banner a little bit.. Creating advertisements is a big part of my job.. Do you know what format the banner needs to be in?


----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## deleted

Its all Brian's fault (br5) anyway...get on his ass..lmao....Brian, where you ? get me out of this trap !!


----------



## deleted

Back in the day i was the only comic here i think...now the competition is getting out of hand..


----------



## Guest

Footballguy6305 said:


> I think that's pretty kick ass! Plus people took some initiative and got shit done. We'll need to know where everyone is. If nothing else take it down after a certain time, but I doubt DNR will honestly care/mess with us.


Trust me, they will be watching us.. This is a state run campground, and there's a DNR post a few miles up the road.. Those guys will be chomping at the bit to bust us for something.. I'm not bringing anything that can't be gotten rid of by tossing it in the fire real quick.. If they ask what that smell is, we'll just tell them Vern got sprayed by a skunk..


----------



## noskydaddy

I think I've told this story before but it's 
worth repeating for the newbies...

I went to a new spot a few years ago, 
having never found one morel in virgin territory.

I set my bike against a tree and proceed 
to make a 60-minute concentric circle 
hunting the spot.

Dismayed and dejected, I completed the 
circle and arrived back at my bike to leave forever.

However, I bent down to take a picture of the pretty 
purple and yellow flowers for my GF, 
so I at least took something away. 

_And then I saw it._ The first morel of hundreds 
I have found since then!

By accident, I set my bike directly over the morels. 

If I wouldn't have crouched down and focused on the flowers, 
I never would found any morels. And they're ALWAYS there!

Picture below.


----------



## deleted

Man, im sitting here watching this Elton John Tribute and it is just KILLER..i hope some of you are on it..


----------



## morelsxs

I'm listening to it . . . trying to get some work done. EJ is one of my favs - very talented.


----------



## deleted

_*Need a little inspiration...check out this Kentucky post from tonight..*_
https://www.morels.com/threads/2018-kentucky-morels-thread.95677/page-29#post-109338


----------



## wade

Spazlee said:


> Wade for me it’s the lilac bushes i go to Michigan every year sometimes I hit right sometimes a little off but if the lilacs are freshly bloomed it’s right on the money


Some one Quickly!!! Find me a lilac Bush
...that's Confirmation 
Thank You @Spazlee


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> Back in the day i was the only comic here i think...now the competition is getting out of hand..


who can keep up with you Vern


----------



## wade

morelsxs said:


> I'm listening to it . . . trying to get some work done. EJ is one of my favs - very talented.


Man ..when I was in 7th Grade I had Elton John's Greatest hits on 8-trac..
I still think about playing it..
He had like 25 #1 Gold Albums in a row..
Then he went public bisexuality and that ended that Run...but if I had the Cash I would pay $300 $700 $3700 meet&Greet
He is old.. He has been a Huge part of our Musical Life..he'll be gone soon like so many others


----------



## elmgirl

I am seriously considering adding a burnsight to my trips this year....last year we ended up at one in the UP but was early and it was also being watched by every single local...this year I am thinking Oregon...but mannnnn I still want to try Canada why cant I just stop dreaming about mushrooms


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> I am seriously considering adding a burnsight to my trips this year....last year we ended up at one in the UP but was early and it was also being watched by every single local...this year I am thinking Oregon...but mannnnn I still want to try Canada why cant I just stop dreaming about mushrooms


hay kiddo, if you dont mind me asking..several times you mentioned hunting with someone else...i was just curious who do you have with you on your trips...Thanks


----------



## elmgirl

@wade check thi out Southern Oregon


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> hay kiddo, if you dont mind me asking..several times you mentioned hunting with someone else...i was just curious who do you have with you on your trips...Thanks


@vern well I have an old mannn....lol we just dont always like each other


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> @vern well I have an old mannn....lol we just dont always like each other


Just dont let him know that i am secretly smitten with you...


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> Just dont let him know that i am secretly smitten with you...


@vern he wouldnt care anyway... Im sure he rarely claims me


----------



## indy_nebo

Thank the lord, tonight is the final gasping breath from old man winter '17 in central Indiana! (Knock on wood that is...)
I cant wait to get my bag of cargo shorts out from under the bed and pack my coats up! Damn it's been a particularly grueling one this year...

We shall be rewarded for our suffering...


----------



## indy_nebo

...me after waking up during a morel dream...


----------



## indy_nebo

Too much?

...dont care


----------



## Guest

Here's a rough draft.. It needs some work still but it's good enough to convey my vision..


----------



## mmh

noskydaddy said:


> What is the URL @mmh ? I am interested in that info.


The site for anywhere is greencastonliine.com The site for Michigan only is msuenviroweather.edu The site has changed since I last used it, so you'll have to poke around a bit. On one page there is the state with yellow dots. Click on one for info. or there is a page that will give you a list and location of all the stations in Michigan. Good luck this year my fungi friend


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> Hey, no heat on that, I too appreciate the initiative.






noskydaddy said:


> I just didn't think I understood what it was for. Now I get it.
> It will be sweet to have! Get it? sweet....Pepsi?
> 
> ...I'll shut up now...


@noskydaddy .. Starting to see how you speak your mind..then back up, go with the flow, and rally everyone into coolness happiness peacefulness...
@vern i assume noskydaddy been like this ..Yes?.. all along Yes?
@noskydaddy
a Gentleman Thank You Sir
you made us all think of a Solid Reality
And Potential Oversite..
And that may be; Perhaps an Additional "Sobering" Level of Responsibility Could be Necessary, Expected, insisted on,
or Hautyly Challenged by who Knows Who?
Now I'll be happy to kick any party poppers ass.. then make them kiss my ass.. F-it F-it F-it.
We got to fight for our Right to Party
Let's just not forget to be careful ..
Don't bring any Paraphernalia NONE
JOB 1.5 is better just in case quick disposal should be needed...
And just take our chances..
I have never seen an unnecessary campsite Approach by the Paynetown
DNR Rangers ..Ever.
So We just take care of each other and make sure We don't Give them Any reason to invade us..
Campers at Paynetown have been drinking and Smoking since they opened the place....
Everyone feel free to Keep thinking and talking bout it ..with no worries ..
But if the po po do show up I will distract them while Yall all Escaped that's always been My Job
Now Smoke it....


----------



## mmh

cwlake said:


> My apple tree is always in full bloom, but I pass a magnolia every day going to work and when the pedals start dropping the yellows are in. This tree has been correct going on 20 years.


cwlake, are you heading to the meet down south?


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


>


That is so Fkin Funny....Vern is in bed with Pepsi


----------



## mmh

Spazlee said:


> Hi everyone from north central Indiana. I haven’t been on here for along time lots of good info here. I’ve been hunting shrooms over 40 years


I am from the N.E. corner in Angola, where are you from me?


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> I am seriously considering adding a burnsight to my trips this year....last year we ended up at one in the UP but was early and it was also being watched by every single local...this year I am thinking Oregon...but mannnnn I still want to try Canada why cant I just stop dreaming about mushrooms


@elmgirl yes cool..we found a fresh burn and last years burn at the Dawsonville Forest..we will be keeping it in our sites
For next year..


----------



## mmh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> IMHO it's very cool Pepsi is willing to give us a banner, but it's kind of like painting an X on the map for the DNR.. If they know we are having a big gathering they are gonna watch us all night long.. I think we should be as low key about this as possible.. I'm affraid that are group size alone is gonna garner a lot of unwanted attention..


I agree, nice idea but could draw unwanted attention.


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> I am seriously considering adding a burnsight to my trips this year....last year we ended up at one in the UP but was early and it was also being watched by every single local...this year I am thinking Oregon...but mannnnn I still want to try Canada why cant I just stop dreaming about mushrooms


Elmgirl, The state of Michigan posts their prescribed buns online but Every local knows too. I have not had any luck trying to beat the locals.


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> @noskydaddy .. Starting to see how you speak your mind..then back up, go with the flow, and rally everyone into coolness happiness peacefulness...
> @vern i assume noskydaddy been like this ..Yes?.. all along Yes?
> @noskydaddy
> a Gentleman Thank You Sir
> you made us all think of a Solid Reality
> And Potential Oversite..
> And that may be; Perhaps an Additional "Sobering" Level of Responsibility Could be Necessary, Expected, insisted on,
> or Hautyly Challenged by who Knows Who?
> Now I'll be happy to kick any party poppers ass.. then make them kiss my ass.. F-it F-it F-it.
> We got to fight for our Right to Party
> Let's just not forget to be careful ..
> Don't bring any Paraphernalia NONE
> JOB 1.5 is better just in case quick disposal should be needed...
> And just take our chances..
> I have never seen an unnecessary campsite Approach by the Paynetown
> DNR Rangers ..Ever.
> So We just take care of each other and make sure We don't Give them Any reason to invade us..
> Campers at Paynetown have been drinking and Smoking since they opened the place....
> Everyone feel free to Keep thinking and talking bout it ..with no worries ..
> But if the po po do show up I will distract them while Yall all Escaped that's always been My Job
> Now Smoke it....


I prefer the ZigZag 1.25 over the Jobs.. It just seems like they burn longer.. To each their own.. I'll never turn down a joint.. As long as it's rolled in something I'll smoke it.. I agree the conservation officers won't approach us unless they have a reason to.. I plan on drinking and smoking all night around the camp fire.. But like you said, no paraphernalia.. If they see us all toking out of a 6 foot water bong or snorting fat ass rails off a tree stump they will have a reason to approach us.. We just gotta be smart about things..


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> @elmgirl yes cool..we found a fresh burn and last years burn at the Dawsonville Forest..we will be keeping it in our sites
> For next year..


I hear Oregon has great burns for this year probably wont be in the budget with all my other up coming trips for this season but the thought of it lol


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> I hear Oregon has great burns for this year probably wont be in the budget with all my other up coming trips for this season but the thought of it lol


Love the new profile pic. kiddo !


----------



## Guest

I think I like this version better.. If you guys want to use it let me know and I'll clean it up tomorrow at work.. I'm going to bed now.. T-10 days until the Hoosier Ground Pound!!


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I prefer the ZigZag 1.25 over the Jobs.. It just seems like they burn longer.. To each their own.. I'll never turn down a joint.. As long as it's rolled in something I'll smoke it.. I agree the conservation officers won't approach us unless they have a reason to.. I plan on drinking and smoking all night around the camp fire.. But like you said, no paraphernalia.. If they see us all toking out of a 6 foot water bong or snorting fat ass rails off a tree stump they will have a reason to approach us.. We just gotta be smart about things..


Those "Jokers" or just the original Top papers


----------



## wade

Ooo Shit man forgot to tell ya @finderoftheshrooms ...
I'm at Auction in the morning 
Hit me on the email let's buy and sell something tomorrow


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> @wade check thi out Southern Oregon
> View attachment 4723


Wow... I'm looking to have pile like that some time soon


----------



## wade

@elmgirl we will Hunt near Mt Joliet TN
Tomorrow afternoon..and perhaps stay over and Hunt Thursday...our other choice would be to either Hunt roadside up I-65..or up the Pennyrile and hunt Green River area about 15 miles south of Ohio River.. we need to get hunting at home looks like by Thursday..
Maybe we'll just get straight on home tomorrow..shit!!!!!!!!! I can't think


----------



## jashroomer

finderoftheshrooms said:


> IMHO it's very cool Pepsi is willing to give us a banner, but it's kind of like painting an X on the map for the DNR.. If they know we are having a big gathering they are gonna watch us all night long.. I think we should be as low key about this as possible.. I'm affraid that are group size alone is gonna garner a lot of unwanted attention..


I would agree with Finder. I camp at Paynetown several times a year and it's not uncommon to be in conversation around the campfire and look up to notice you have been joined by DNR, and with little foliage, you can be seen and heard from a distance. As a CO at Lieber once told an 18 year old high school kid and his buddies back in the day, "You'd be surprised how far sound travels at night". That being said, love the banner.


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> If the DNR does show up, we'll put old Vern in his 70s converse "kids call them chuck Taylor's now days" and send him streaking thur the camp ground! I'm sure it wouldn't be his first time.


Boute the only streaking for me these days would be inside my underwear..


----------



## deleted

jashroomer said:


> I would agree with Finder. I camp at Paynetown several times a year and it's not uncommon to be in conversation around the campfire and look up to notice you have been joined by DNR, and with little foliage, you can be seen and heard from a distance. As a CO at Lieber once told an 18 year old high school kid and his buddies back in the day, "You'd be surprised how far sound travels at night". That being said, love the banner.


wow, finally someone that knows the camp..Know anything about what they say about mushroom hunting ?
Also, have you decided yet about joining us at the shindig ?


----------



## jashroomer

Just got off the phone with the park office, mushrooming in the campground/park is fine.
As someone mentioned earlier, Cutright and Hardin Ridge SRA are also right there together with Paynetown, 5 min drive over the cause way to get to them.

I plan on coming down early saturday and hunting most of the day.


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I prefer the ZigZag 1.25 over the Jobs.. It just seems like they burn longer.. To each their own.. I'll never turn down a joint.. As long as it's rolled in something I'll smoke it.. I agree the conservation officers won't approach us unless they have a reason to.. I plan on drinking and smoking all night around the camp fire.. But like you said, no paraphernalia.. If they see us all toking out of a 6 foot water bong or snorting fat ass rails off a tree stump they will have a reason to approach us.. We just gotta be smart about things..


This is going to ruffle a few feathers and i will like partaking as much as anybody but i have a couple of concerns about having it around the campfire though...
Number one...you need to understand that there will be several folks that are going to be uncomfortable being associated with that around them for a variety of reasons and i dont think it would be fair to them..
And B..if we were to be caught by a park official, things could go very very wrong for us..
I would recommend we take a little walk away from camp whenever the urge arises.
It only makes since to me..
Rebuttals....??


----------



## deleted

jashroomer said:


> Just got off the phone with the park office, mushrooming in the campground/park is fine.
> As someone mentioned earlier, Cutright and Hardin Ridge SRA are also right there together with Paynetown, 5 min drive over the cause way to get to them.
> 
> I plan on coming down early saturday and hunting most of the day.


got it, just was not sure if you were taking a camp site and staying the night.


----------



## cwlake

mmh said:


> cwlake, are you heading to the meet down south?


Sounds like a lot of fun and Im no amateur about having a good time but I'll be opening my trailer for the lake season and putting in the boat. The fishing will be good. I hope to read about the success of everyone down there!


----------



## deleted

_*HERE YA GO ABOUT HUNTING IN THE STATE PARKS...*_

“For generations, people have been hunting for morels off the trails,” said Steve Russell, a co-founder of the Hoosier Mushroom Society. “But there’s been some dispute about whether that was legal.”

Ginger Murphy, assistant director for stewardship with the Indiana Department of Natural Resources, said mushroom hunting is wildly popular in state parks.

But, until now, most visitors were forced to stick to trails, because state law has generally forbidden anyone from damaging or collecting plants that grow on state property. There were exemptions – edible mushrooms included – but also confusion about how far off the beaten path foragers could go.

A technical change in rules, made earlier this year by the DNR, should clear that up, Murphy said. The only places where foragers aren’t allowed now are in DNR nature preserves.


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> If the DNR does show up, we'll put old Vern in his 70s converse "kids call them chuck Taylor's now days" and send him streaking thur the camp ground! I'm sure it wouldn't be his first time.


That's what I'm Talkin about


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> 1.25? You guys must like the taste of paper, I can roll as big as my finger with a regular zig zag. But as finder said, I'll smoke anything that's rolled,except a blunt. I just don't understand why people want to ruin the taste of some good weed.


I say then @T tom ..you are designated roller when needed..
Thank You in Advance


----------



## wade

vern said:


> This is going to ruffle a few feathers and i will like partaking as much as anybody but i have a couple of concerns about having it around the campfire though...
> Number one...you need to understand that there will be several folks that are going to be uncomfortable being associated with that around them for a variety of reasons and i dont think it would be fair to them..
> And B..if we were to be caught by a park official, things could go very very wrong for us..
> I would recommend we take a little walk away from camp whenever the urge arises.
> It only makes since to me..
> Rebuttals....??


Agreed . Very Good.. Correct


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> I say then @T tom ..you are designated roller when needed..
> Thank You in Advance


FYI...i will be arriving with prerolled Cigarettes..


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> I say then @T tom ..you are designated roller when needed..
> Thank You in Advance


Got room for one more


----------



## Toastyjakes

It's 8am and it's already 50degrees in West central illinois.. the grass has brightened overnight and the trees are budding.. waiting on my yard models to pop by my big elm and shed in the back..
Been seeing alot of turkeys and deer moving out of the woods to grass.. 
Today is 71 low of 54 tomorrow 74 low 54... I'll go give it my first REAL look tomorrow


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> @elmgirl we will Hunt near Mt Joliet TN
> Tomorrow afternoon..and perhaps stay over and Hunt Thursday...our other choice would be to either Hunt roadside up I-65..or up the Pennyrile and hunt Green River area about 15 miles south of Ohio River.. we need to get hunting at home looks like by Thursday..
> Maybe we'll just get straight on home tomorrow..shit!!!!!!!!! I can't think


Lol @wade i know its hard making those decisions...im a wanderer so its easy for me if it were up to me id stay on the road and in the woods ALL THE TIME however, my other half isnt quite as looney as me(close but not lol) If i had the ability myself id just build me a cabin and live in the woods 
Good luck on your hunt I am still at hospital but Friday I am going to be out hunting here ...in the meantime waiting for you guys to post pics of that motherload you are about to find!


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> _*HERE YA GO ABOUT HUNTING IN THE STATE PARKS...*_
> 
> “For generations, people have been hunting for morels off the trails,” said Steve Russell, a co-founder of the Hoosier Mushroom Society. “But there’s been some dispute about whether that was legal.”
> 
> Ginger Murphy, assistant director for stewardship with the Indiana Department of Natural Resources, said mushroom hunting is wildly popular in state parks.
> 
> But, until now, most visitors were forced to stick to trails, because state law has generally forbidden anyone from damaging or collecting plants that grow on state property. There were exemptions – edible mushrooms included – but also confusion about how far off the beaten path foragers could go.
> 
> A technical change in rules, made earlier this year by the DNR, should clear that up, Murphy said. The only places where foragers aren’t allowed now are in DNR nature preserves.


I started to say i have hunted at Hardin ridge and have never had a problem


----------



## deleted

Can someone here tell me whats the difference between: partly sunny and mostly cloudy..
OK...nap time, be back in a little while.


----------



## Kokomorel

vern said:


> Can someone here tell me whats the difference between: partly sunny and mostly cloudy..
> OK...nap time, be back in a little while.


What’s the weather supposed to be like down there this weekend


----------



## Kokomorel

Kokomorel said:


> What’s the weather supposed to be like down there this weekend


Rain here in Kokomo this weekend


----------



## wade

Toastyjakes said:


> It's 8am and it's already 50degrees in West central illinois.. the grass has brightened overnight and the trees are budding.. waiting on my yard models to pop by my big elm and shed in the back..
> Been seeing alot of turkeys and deer moving out of the woods to grass..
> Today is 71 low of 54 tomorrow 74 low 54... I'll go give it my first REAL look tomorrow


Awesome Report... Thank You


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Lol @wade i know its hard making those decisions...im a wanderer so its easy for me if it were up to me id stay on the road and in the woods ALL THE TIME however, my other half isnt quite as looney as me(close but not lol) If i had the ability myself id just build me a cabin and live in the woods
> Good luck on your hunt I am still at hospital but Friday I am going to be out hunting here ...in the meantime waiting for you guys to post pics of that motherload you are about to find!


Cabin yep that's the Way
Yep..We are Gonna Find um


----------



## indy_nebo

vern said:


> _*HERE YA GO ABOUT HUNTING IN THE STATE PARKS...*_
> 
> “For generations, people have been hunting for morels off the trails,” said Steve Russell, a co-founder of the Hoosier Mushroom Society. “But there’s been some dispute about whether that was legal.”
> 
> Ginger Murphy, assistant director for stewardship with the Indiana Department of Natural Resources, said mushroom hunting is wildly popular in state parks.
> 
> But, until now, most visitors were forced to stick to trails, because state law has generally forbidden anyone from damaging or collecting plants that grow on state property. There were exemptions – edible mushrooms included – but also confusion about how far off the beaten path foragers could go.
> 
> A technical change in rules, made earlier this year by the DNR, should clear that up, Murphy said. The only places where foragers aren’t allowed now are in DNR nature preserves.


Yeah I've been researching this topic for the past few years. I have heard straight from the mouths of several CO's that as long as far as state land goes, anything is fair game except anything that says "Preserve" in it. National parks are fine too, the thing u have to look out for there is the word "Sanctuary".


----------



## br5

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Ok I may have misunderstood your intentions.. I was thinking the banner was for the front gate.. It may not be a bad idea to put a banner at your campsite.. Give me a couple hours, let me rework that banner a little bit.. Creating advertisements is a big part of my job.. Do you know what format the banner needs to be in?


Finder I submitted what we had this morning, but I'm sure there will be some questions and a possible redo as I di this in Excel and have zero advertising experience. Any help you can provide to make this smooth for us and Pepsi is appreciated.


----------



## indy_nebo

The whole no picking in nature preserves thing really chaps my ass... there is a massive one less than a mile from my place. I used to hunt there when it was just a park. Then some hard on swooped in, probably claimed he spotted a rare endangered blue titted mole rat and got it changed to a preserve...


----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> 1.25? You guys must like the taste of paper, I can roll as big as my finger with a regular zig zag. But as finder said, I'll smoke anything that's rolled,except a blunt. I just don't understand why people want to ruin the taste of some good weed.


My hands are too big for the regular size papers.. I have a hard time getting my fingers under the top edge to tuck it under.. I can roll one bigger than my thumb with the 1.25's though.. If you put enough magic inside they don't taste like paper.. Seems like all of the older fellas I know use the regular sized papers though.. I agree about the blunts though.. I mean I'll smoke one if somebody fires one up, but I won't roll my stuff inside of anything that resembles a cigar..



wade said:


> Those "Jokers" or just the original Top papers


These ones right here..


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> Damn Vern, give us a little credit bub.


T tom, i really said that because of a particular post earlier. i really wanted to be sure that non partakers were going to be comfortable given the way we talk about the subject on almost a daily basis. just wanted everyone concerned to know that we have a little more common sense than we sometimes display. 
Really just wanted to protect the integrity of our public group here...hope that makes a little sense.


----------



## Guest

indy_nebo said:


> The whole no picking in nature preserves thing really chaps my ass... there is a massive one less than a mile from my place. I used to hunt there when it was just a park. Then some hard on swooped in, probably claimed he spotted a rare endangered blue titted mole rat and got it changed to a preserve...


We can hunt nature preserves that are located inside of a state park, or that are part of a reservoir property.. Stand alone nature preserves are a no go though.. It's posted right on Steve's website..


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> T tom, i really said that because of a particular post earlier. i really wanted to be sure that non partakers were going to be comfortable given the way we talk about the subject on almost a daily basis. just wanted everyone concerned to know that we have a little more common sense than we sometimes display.
> Really just wanted to protect the integrity of our public group here...hope that makes a little sense.


Understood Vern.. A little common sense goes a long way.. I don't intend to smoke around anyone who is not comfortable with it.. We'll have plenty of space around us.. It's not a big deal to take a walk or head to another campsite until the ritual burning of the herbs has been completed..


----------



## Guest

br5 said:


> Finder I submitted what we had this morning, but I'm sure there will be some questions and a possible redo as I di this in Excel and have zero advertising experience. Any help you can provide to make this smooth for us and Pepsi is appreciated.


If you need anything just let me know.. My email is on my profile somewhere.. I'm having a slow day at work today so I should be able to get anything you need fairly quickly..


----------



## deleted

Kokomorel said:


> What’s the weather supposed to be like down there this weekend


70s everyday with a chance of rain on Sat. i'll be out there everyday for sure.


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> Finder I submitted what we had this morning, but I'm sure there will be some questions and a possible redo as I di this in Excel and have zero advertising experience. Any help you can provide to make this smooth for us and Pepsi is appreciated.


_*If nothing else..i thought it would look pretty cool in front of a group picture that we would post along with some others..*_


----------



## parrothead

Heard of some finds by Raccoon Lake.


----------



## deleted

parrothead said:


> Heard of some finds by Raccoon Lake.


Dont know where that is but im pretty sure that You should get you ass over there bubba..lol


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> T tom, i really said that because of a particular post earlier. i really wanted to be sure that non partakers were going to be comfortable given the way we talk about the subject on almost a daily basis. just wanted everyone concerned to know that we have a little more common sense than we sometimes display.
> Really just wanted to protect the integrity of our public group here...hope that makes a little sense.


@vern I guess Im the easy one lol i dont have any complaints or concerns Im actually REALLY glad I dont have alot of these folks judging me! Lol because I guess Im the odd ball of the bunch I dont worry abou DNR . 
I also hunt any n everywhere prob shouldnt post that BUT I do try to get permission as much as possible I am a HUGE respector of the woods however I never leave trash behind and I try to be good as much as possible.


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> Dont know where that is but im pretty sure that You should get you ass over there bubba..lol


Great fishing there


----------



## jslwalls

parrothead said:


> Heard of some finds by Raccoon Lake.


I’ve only have seen a few pictures of baby ones growing in grass so don’t waste your time. I spent sometime yesterday out in the woods and it’s not even close to looking like mushroom season. It did feel really good to be outside thou.


----------



## deleted

I tell ya what..if i dont find some over the next three days then i got no business in the woods any time..lmao


----------



## alabamarose83

I really want to go too, my hubby works third shift yet he should be able to get the foray weekend off... He is a morel virgin! I cant wait to remedy that though! 

Also i hope i didnt aound like a morel hoarder lol i just really am under some for real serious pressure to put out; lol, morels that is. My Ma' used to be the bestest morel momma in Indiana! I sure want to find plenty n send her n daddy some. She often states that she loves living down south now, in Alabama, "just wish they had bigger n better mushrooms"... She cant go hiking thru woods any more at all.
Anyways, I am gonna check with hubby and look up how far from us it is an all that and will know for sure by tomorrow evening if we can come too, sounds too amazing to miss!


----------



## eternalsunking

Long range forecast for the 1st Annual Paynetown Throwdown. I will keep an eye on this. A lot can change in just one week.


----------



## guff76

Well I think pretty much everyone on the board knows who does n doesn't do certain things, so if they cared they wouldn't want to be involved with the gathering that's about to happen


----------



## deleted

eternalsunking said:


> Long range forecast for the 1st Annual Paynetown Throwdown. I will keep an eye on this. A lot can change in just one week.
> View attachment 4732


Here is my view on that weekend..when the plans were made, no one would have suspected that the weekend would be less than perfect. having said that, i know that most of us knuckleheads on the list are too hard core to miss it anyway..lol. its just a little to late to reschedule at this time i think most would agree. we will just make the best of a tough situation and have as much fun as humanly possible..


----------



## deleted

alabamarose83 said:


> I really want to go too, my hubby works third shift yet he should be able to get the foray weekend off... He is a morel virgin! I cant wait to remedy that though!
> 
> Also i hope i didnt aound like a morel hoarder lol i just really am under some for real serious pressure to put out; lol, morels that is. My Ma' used to be the bestest morel momma in Indiana! I sure want to find plenty n send her n daddy some. She often states that she loves living down south now, in Alabama, "just wish they had bigger n better mushrooms"... She cant go hiking thru woods any more at all.
> Anyways, I am gonna check with hubby and look up how far from us it is an all that and will know for sure by tomorrow evening if we can come too, sounds too amazing to miss!


I understand. I am making site reservations on Friday so i would like a firm answer by Thursday evening because i am prepaying for them. 
We will have a detailed discussion over the weekend concerning all topics of interest.


----------



## br5

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Here's a rough draft.. It needs some work still but it's good enough to convey my vision..
> View attachment 4726


Just sent it to Pepsi.


----------



## deleted

Well i am about to head to the great forest for a look see.
i'll post the bad news when i get back..lol


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> Here is my view on that weekend..when the plans were made, no one would have suspected that the weekend would be less than perfect. having said that, i know that most of us knuckleheads on the list are too hard core to miss it anyway..lol. its just a little to late to reschedule at this time i think most would agree. we will just make the best of a tough situation and have as much fun as humanly possible..


It's still a ways away so that'll change. It's indaina can't trust the weather man but for a day or two out


----------



## eternalsunking

br5 said:


> Just sent it to Pepsi.


I think the banner is a great idea... I just want to know who paid Pepsi under the table! And more importantly, can we get some Pepsi drinks and swag!

Okay, I'll just take the sign lol.


----------



## Guest

elmgirl said:


> @vern I guess Im the easy one lol i dont have any complaints or concerns Im actually REALLY glad I dont have alot of these folks judging me! Lol because I guess Im the odd ball of the bunch I dont worry abou DNR .
> I also hunt any n everywhere prob shouldnt post that BUT I do try to get permission as much as possible I am a HUGE respector of the woods however I never leave trash behind and I try to be good as much as possible.


I'm the same way.. I mean if there's a no trespassing sign I'll respect that and try to stay off that land as much as possible.. If there are no signs anywhere though, as far as I'm concerned, that land is fair game.. 

@vern Indy_Nebo and myself will be splitting a camp site.. I can hop online and reserve it so you don't have to cover the cost.. Just let me know when you figure out what site you're going to be at.. Also, what songs do you know on the guitar? I'm gonna bring mine as well.. It would be nice if we could all play a few songs together.. I can get tablature for almost any song ever written.. Give me a couple of your go to songs and I'll learn them before the trip..


----------



## noskydaddy

You guys and gals have a winner on your hands. 
This is gonna be a _"PAYNETOWN THROWDOWN!_


----------



## Guest

eternalsunking said:


> Long range forecast for the 1st Annual Paynetown Throwdown. I will keep an eye on this. A lot can change in just one week.
> View attachment 4732


This is what my weather app is showing for the camping trip.. It's normally pretty accurate for up to two weeks out.. I'm not concerned about a 30% chance of rain.. I've gotten rained on before and Im still alive..


----------



## engalwood

Gigggggggy


----------



## timothy sprowl

We


noskydaddy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Since we had such a good thread last year, I thought I'd make a fresh one for 2018.
> 
> Can you please post your morel outings here for everyone to enjoy like last year?
> 
> I can feel it coming on even though it's only February.
> 
> Hope all you HOOSIERS are well!
> 
> @noskydaddy


Went out this morning. Noting yet in southern indiana.


----------



## timothy sprowl

Ground very cold but moss greening up. Stump lickens coming awake.


----------



## timothy sprowl

noskydaddy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Since we had such a good thread last year, I thought I'd make a fresh one for 2018.
> 
> Can you please post your morel outings here for everyone to enjoy like last year?
> 
> I can feel it coming on even though it's only February.
> 
> Hope all you HOOSIERS are well!
> 
> @noskydaddy


----------



## timothy sprowl

Garbage bag full last year. Not new to the harvest. Been hunting and studying for 6 years.


----------



## timothy sprowl

finderoftheshrooms said:


> There's a guy on this forum, I believe his name is NutSac.. He makes and sells nice shrooms bags.. Just search his name on here and you should find him..


get a dang walmart bag. This ain' that much of a science. They come up and your fretting on a bag, you'll miss it. Ive have used my shirt when bag is full.


----------



## br5

eternalsunking said:


> Long range forecast for the 1st Annual Paynetown Throwdown. I will keep an eye on this. A lot can change in just one week.
> View attachment 4732


Four nights above 50 could really get things going.


----------



## wade

vern said:


> I understand. I am making site reservations on Friday so i would like a firm answer by Thursday evening because i am prepaying for them.
> We will have a detailed discussion over the weekend concerning all topics of interest.


We should always Schedule Paynetown Classic on The 21st..Now and every year


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Well i am about to head to the great forest for a look see.
> i'll post the bad news when i get back..lol


Thats the Spirit , get out there..
put your boots on the ground, 
put you knees on the ground, 
put your hands on the ground, 
put your lips on The ground and Kiss it... Oooo and while your down there look around for Morels
that is all.


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> We should always Schedule Paynetown Classic on The 21st..Now and every year


What if we started a morel tournament series kind of like bassmasters? We could hold qualifying tournaments all around the country.. Then have the championship hunt in Wisconsin or Minnesota.. The Morel Masters Classic.. Anybody know any TV executives?


----------



## jslwalls

I found this a minute ago, interesting


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> Well i am about to head to the great forest for a look see.
> i'll post the bad news when i get back..lol


Just got back home. found about a dozen but none were over about an inch tall so i left them for another day (What a lyin sack of shit this guy is). 
Ramps were up, may-apples were coming up but still not open. things were greening up. 
Now that i know where they are NOT, at least that reduces the are i need to hunt by 0000.1%


----------



## kevin&ang

We are camping @ Paynetown SRA and will be on the hunt Thursday, Friday & Saturday. We are also Kayak Crappie fishing if the wind settles. I will post updates and conditions when we return Saturday evening.


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> What if we started a morel tournament series kind of like bassmasters? We could hold qualifying tournaments all around the country.. Then have the championship hunt in Wisconsin or Minnesota.. The Morel Masters Classic.. Anybody know any TV executives?


You can be in charge of that one pal..lol


----------



## deleted

kevin&ang said:


> We are camping @ Paynetown SRA and will be on the hunt Thursday, Friday & Saturday. We are also Kayak Crappie fishing if the wind settles. I will post updates and conditions when we return Saturday evening.


outstanding and welcome to our little board here. we appreciate you efforts..


----------



## Guest

jslwalls said:


> I found this a minute ago, interesting


I dug through the comment section a little and found out he is in Fayette County.. That's south but I wouldn't consider it southern Indiana.. I bet he hasn't found many since that video was posted.. It got cold again right after that..


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Just got back home. found about a dozen but none were over about an inch tall so i left them for another day (What a lyin sack of shit this guy is).
> Ramps were up, may-apples were coming up but still not open. things were greening up.
> Now that i know where they are NOT, at least that reduces the are i need to hunt by 0000.1%


Give it a couple days buddy.. It's supposed to be in the 70's for the next three days.. That will make them bastards show their selves for sure.. It's always a good day when you get to hike through the woods..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'm the same way.. I mean if there's a no trespassing sign I'll respect that and try to stay off that land as much as possible.. If there are no signs anywhere though, as far as I'm concerned, that land is fair game..
> 
> @vern Indy_Nebo and myself will be splitting a camp site.. I can hop online and reserve it so you don't have to cover the cost.. Just let me know when you figure out what site you're going to be at.. Also, what songs do you know on the guitar? I'm gonna bring mine as well.. It would be nice if we could all play a few songs together.. I can get tablature for almost any song ever written.. Give me a couple of your go to songs and I'll learn them before the trip..


@finderoftheshrooms @indy_nebo , you sure that you dont want me to include your site in the block of sites that i am reserving ?? its not a problem for me guys. 
Either way, after i make the reservations on Friday, i will be posting the phone number then for last min. entries. i will also provide site #s and Directions.
As far as music is concerned..i pretty much know every old country song that was ever written..Cash, Jones, Twitty, Price, ect-ect-ect...and a little Bluegrass. new country music just aint music to me. i dont even know what it is ! As far as the words, that's a different story. i have some issues that would take to much time to explain here...it has to do with ADHD and my memory.ill have to explain when we get there boys. I could probably follow along with about anything you guys know.


----------



## deleted

timothy sprowl said:


> We
> 
> Went out this morning. Noting yet in southern indiana.


Hay dawg..you could have told me that before i spent three hours not finding any myself today .lol..I'm in the south east corner.


----------



## deleted

@Tess I need your head count for the trip please


----------



## deleted

@morelsandmanners i need to know if and how many in your party sir please.


----------



## Jiffy

Getting ready to take a walk for the giggles. Hoping to at least see a some creatures crawling


----------



## Tool fan

All I seen today


----------



## deleted

*here is the list of members and guests as i have it right now...
vern..............................1
wade............................1 plus 1
br5...............................1
fishinbrad....................1 plus 2
T tom..........................1 plus 3, .......two tents*
_*finderoftheshrooms...1....finder and nebo want there site together..hmmm*_
*indy nebo...................1.....indy sez, no comment...*
*mmh..........................1 plus ?.................cancelled, cant get away*
*guff............................1*
*eternalsunking..........1 plus 1 more.....not positive/will reserve own site*
*footbalguy.................1 plus 2 staying elsewhere*
*elmgirl.......................1 plus ? expects to show*
*tess...........................2 *
*englewood................1 plus 1 ........not staying the night*
*morelsandmanners.. 1 likely but waiting for conformation....better hurry*
*jashroomer...............1 likely, ...not staying in camp*

*Total..27 plus or minus*
*If any changes need to be made please let me know asap please*


----------



## deleted

@jashroomer , i need to know your current status for the trip please


----------



## Kidd

T tom said:


> Connersville is the center of the county. I think that's where @Kidd is from. 25mi South of I70.


Yeah it is where i am from. I have one early spot i am going to check out on Monday. If i find anything i will let everyone know.


----------



## br5

So earlier I posted signs of the season like:
Dandelions seeding out
Lilacs
Redbud
Dogwood
Tulips
Apple trees etc.

Can someone down by Bloomington verify some of these? I worked out of Indy today and nothing is going on there yet.


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> @finderoftheshrooms @indy_nebo , you sure that you dont want me to include your site in the block of sites that i am reserving ?? its not a problem for me guys.
> Either way, after i make the reservations on Friday, i will be posting the phone number then for last min. entries. i will also provide site #s and Directions.
> As far as music is concerned..i pretty much know every old country song that was ever written..Cash, Jones, Twitty, Price, ect-ect-ect...and a little Bluegrass. new country music just aint music to me. i dont even know what it is ! As far as the words, that's a different story. i have some issues that would take to much time to explain here...it has to do with ADHD and my memory.ill have to explain when we get there boys. I could probably follow along with about anything you guys know.


If you're sure it's not a problem go ahead and reserve our site when you reserve the others.. So we can all get sites close to one another.. Then we'll just pay you when we get there.. Don't run yourself short though man.. We're looking at quite a few campsites here.. I'm more than happy to reserve our site if need be.. I can play a little bit of country music.. I know a couple Old Crow Medicine Show songs, a couple Johnny Cash songs, and that Jerry Reed song from Smokey and The Bandit.. I'm the same way though.. As long as you know what key the song is in I can usually follow along to about anything..


----------



## wade

Howdy Everyone..we have moved up I-65
Into southern Kentucky..we have little Antenna here so will try to talk with ya tomorrow evening


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> If you're sure it's not a problem go ahead and reserve our site when you reserve the others.. So we can all get sites close to one another.. Then we'll just pay you when we get there.. Don't run yourself short though man.. We're looking at quite a few campsites here.. I'm more than happy to reserve our site if need be.. I can play a little bit of country music.. I know a couple Old Crow Medicine Show songs, a couple Johnny Cash songs, and that Jerry Reed song from Smokey and The Bandit.. I'm the same way though.. As long as you know what key the song is in I can usually follow along to about anything..


not a problem dude, i assume you are just staying the one night. me and br5 will be there on Friday
if you know three or four cords you are good to go..lol


----------



## golddustshroomin

Monday is gonna be the killer... we are forecasted to have rain and good day and night temps til then. The the temperature drops way low Monday night and it doesn’t look to be warming up quickly next week. I feel like the shrooms will be starting to pop especially this weekend and the cold nights next week are going to ruin them because of frost. I’m getting a little fearful.... then there is the wind to contend with; drying out those sweet funguses!!! Frost also killing the wild asparagus. Might be slim pickins’ For them too considering the cold night temps (not to mention perennial plants for the rest of the year)... all I keep saying to myself is, “this is bullshit”!!!


----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> Connersville is the center of the county. I think that's where @Kidd is from. 25mi South of I70.


Crazy how they decided to pop up around there before they popped up in the south west corner of the state.. I saw a post on FB last night.. A black was found in Madison County, which is the county just south of me, on April 8th.. I'm gonna start looking pretty hard this weekend.. There are bound to be some blacks popping around here somewhere..


----------



## Guest

golddustshroomin said:


> Monday is gonna be the killer... we are forecasted to have rain and good day and night temps til then. The the temperature drops way low Monday night and it doesn’t look to be warming up quickly next week. I feel like the shrooms will be starting to pop especially this weekend and the cold nights next week are going to ruin them because of frost. I’m getting a little fearful.... then there is the wind to contend with; drying out those sweet funguses!!! Frost also killing the wild asparagus. Might be slim pickins’ For them too considering the cold night temps (not to mention perennial plants for the rest of the year)... all I keep saying to myself is, “this is bullshit”!!!


By Wednesday it's supposed to be back into the 60's.. A couple hours of cool weather at night shouldn't effect things to much.. The ground temps are always warmer than the air temps this time of year..


----------



## Inthewild

vern said:


> *here is the list of members and guests as i have it right now...
> vern..............................1
> wade............................1 plus 1
> br5...............................1
> fishinbrad....................1 plus 2
> T tom..........................1 plus 3, two tents*
> _*finderoftheshrooms...1*_
> *indy nebo...................1*
> *mmh..........................1 plus ?*
> *guff............................1*
> *eternalsunking..........1 plus likely 1 more*
> *footbalguy.................1 plus 2 staying elsewhere*
> *elmgirl.......................1 plus ? expects to show*
> *tess...........................2 plus ?*
> *englewood................1 plus 1 not staying the night*
> *morelsandmanners.. 1 likely but waiting for comformation*
> *jashroomer...............1 likely, waiting for conformation*
> 
> *Total..27 plus or minus*
> *If any changes need to be made please let me know asap please*


Gosh, you gotta know how bad this feels pulling on others Morel heart strings. Its like missing the Woodstock. I wish I could be there. ENJOY!


----------



## guff76

Another sign that shrooms popping is asparagus popping. Don't think anyone has said that


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> not a problem dude, i assume you are just staying the one night. me and br5 will be there on Friday
> if you know three or four cords you are good to go..lol


Yeah, just staying Saturday night.. We'll probably stick around and hunt some on Sunday also, but we'll have to head back home before it gets too late.. Nebo has kids and a wife he'll have to get back to, and I'll have to get back to my dog..


----------



## Kidd

finderoftheshrooms said:


> By Wednesday it's supposed to be back into the 60's.. A couple hours of cool weather at night shouldn't effect things to much.. The ground temps are always warmer than the air temps this time of year..


I agree most of them are just getting started and are under their leafy blankets!


----------



## guff76

jslwalls said:


> I found this a minute ago, interesting


Yea saw that last week good Friday finds


----------



## golddustshroomin

finderoftheshrooms said:


> By Wednesday it's supposed to be back into the 60's.. A couple hours of cool weather at night shouldn't effect things to much.. The ground temps are always warmer than the air temps this time of year..


Yes but the shrooms and any vegetation will become frost bitten... that’s my worry... the morels will come up but will they survive? That is the question... especially in northeestv


----------



## golddustshroomin

golddustshroomin said:


> Yes but the shrooms and any vegetation will become frost bitten... that’s my worry... the morels will come up but will they survive? That is the question... especially in northeestv


*** especially in northwest Indiana


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> You going out around boonvegas? I’ve been trying to find a place near here.


Tess, i need to know how many in your party for the trip please


----------



## Guest

golddustshroomin said:


> Yes but the shrooms and any vegetation will become frost bitten... that’s my worry... the morels will come up but will they survive? That is the question... especially in northeestv


Monday night into Tuesday morning is the only day I'm seeing with temps cold enough to frost.. The tops of the mushrooms might get a little frost bite but they'll keep growing.. I don't think that's gonna happen though.. The grounds gonna be extremely warm from 6 days of consecutive 60* and 70* weather.. If you're in the north west part of the state they're not gonna be up by Monday anyways.. Maybe a few extremely early blacks but nothing in any numbers..


----------



## golddustshroomin

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Monday night into Tuesday morning is the only day I'm seeing with temps cold enough to frost.. The tops of the mushrooms might get a little frost bite but they'll keep growing.. I don't think that's gonna happen though.. The grounds gonna be extremely warm from 6 days of consecutive 60* and 70* weather.. If you're in the north west part of the state they're not gonna be up by Monday anyways.. Maybe a few extremely early blacks but nothing in any numbers..


----------



## golddustshroomin

To understand my predicament the area that is my sweet spot is exceptionally vulnerable. It’s a sandy prairie with sporadic cottonwoods dispersed throughout. A lot of open area and so the shrooms are extra susceptible to being damaged by frost and whipping winds! Winds have been my enemy for a few years lately. I hope that your prediction is accurate, and maybe it will be in the forests, but where I hunt it can be pretty brutal due to cold and wind!!!


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> @vern well I have an old mannn....lol we just dont always like each other


Do Morels bring you together?


----------



## mmh

indy_nebo said:


> View attachment 4725
> 
> 
> ...me after waking up during a morel dream...


WOW, I usually wake from my Morel dreams with slobber on my pillow, or if it was a bad hunt, then tears on the pillow>


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> Thanks ill have to check into that...im excited for trips to michigan this year! First year there for us sucked because it was a different type of hunting than what we were used to but last years was much better and im hopin this year will b even better!


Could you explain the difference in hunting so I may know what to expect when I head south. I know about the different trees, is there anything else that you think would be helpful to me on the hunt down there


----------



## mmh

noskydaddy said:


> What is the URL @mmh ? I am interested in that info.


I replied, did it show up?


----------



## elmgirl

mmh said:


> Do Morels bring you together?


@mmh morels help us like each other lol


----------



## morelsxs

I am so beside myself for missing this boone doggle. Let's pick the date now for next year so we can all mark it on our calendars and plan ahead with work, vacation days, family, travel, prep ect . . . I will be there in heart and spirit! And I'll be crying when I see all the pics of the shrooms you will find. And possibly, I may be glad I wasn't there to see/hear the unknown stories and crazy moments yet to occur.


----------



## mmh

golddustshroomin said:


> *** especially in northwest Indiana


I have been in Northern Mich. and was a little early for black Morels on that weekend, found some but decided to skip a week before I went backup again. Ran into people that next weekend that hunted the weekend that I was not there, told me there was enough snow to make it easier to find the Blacks. I Don't know if the temps. went below freezing but those people were happy about the end result. I have gone early and found many with a top that was dried and a bit curled but they were fine to eat, Went through a freeze? Can someone explain all the quirks of our elusive prey?


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> @mmh morels help us like each other lol


do you


Tess said:


> You going out around boonvegas? I’ve been trying to find a place near here.


How are you doing? If you don't want to post, I understand.


----------



## elmgirl

Well I dont have any shroom pics but I became a gma for the 11th time 
Meet baby Mylah future morel hunter


----------



## guff76

elmgirl said:


> Well I dont have any shroom pics but I became a gma for the 11th time
> Meet baby Mylah future morel hunter


Well congrats!


----------



## Kidd

T tom said:


> They're finding a few in Dayton OH on I70 too.I'm checking on my early spot Friday, it's only 3mi from Fayette county along 70.


I might have to get out for a little bit on friday just to see...


----------



## morelsxs

Congrats elm . . . she's beautiful!


----------



## Toastyjakes

60 and sunny this morning.. there was a find of the freshest looking morel I've seen in at least a year in South central illinois yesterday and I'm on edge.. going out later and looking but Saturday gonna hit my duck holes and bottom timber..3 days of 70s and Saturday is set to be 63 and rain in the morning.. that's my day tuere


----------



## elmgirl

guff76 said:


> Well congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## elmgirl

morelsxs said:


> Congrats elm . . . she's beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## jashroomer

vern said:


> @jashroomer , i need to know your current status for the trip please


I will be down early Saturday but won't be camping. Should arrive for the first cup of coffee and a recap of Fridays hunt.


----------



## engalwood

Weekend cant get here fast enuff


----------



## golddustshroomin

mmh said:


> I have been in Northern Mich. and was a little early for black Morels on that weekend, found some but decided to skip a week before I went backup again. Ran into people that next weekend that hunted the weekend that I was not there, told me there was enough snow to make it easier to find the Blacks. I Don't know if the temps. went below freezing but those people were happy about the end result. I have gone early and found many with a top that was dried and a bit curled but they were fine to eat, Went through a freeze? Can someone explain all the quirks of our elusive prey?


Never known my climate to support blacks...


----------



## br5

jashroomer said:


> I will be down early Saturday but won't be camping. Should arrive for the first cup of coffee and a recap of Fridays hunt.


Jash,
I'll be up when the birds start chirping, Vern didn't seem to be to keen on a 6:00 am hunt start. I'd like to find the line so when folks start to arrive we can direct them on where to look. My desire is to find a nice little patch and let the new people pick it. The video that was posted suggests their on the upper flats. We'll see!


----------



## wade

Can't believe we have an antenna..
Starting the day out perfect with this good sign...should be Morels near by


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> Jash,
> I'll be up when the birds start chirping, Vern didn't seem to be to keen on a 6:00 am hunt start. I'd like to find the line so when folks start to arrive we can direct them on where to look. My desire is to find a nice little patch and let the new people pick it. The video that was posted suggests their on the upper flats. We'll see!


The ones out there at 6 will be bigger by 9...


----------



## wade

Good signs near Bowling Green Ky
Bout a 4 ft
Black or "chicken Snake"
Ground temp 51
High to be 74 today
Dandelions ,redbud, dogwoods blooming


----------



## deleted

jashroomer said:


> I will be down early Saturday but won't be camping. Should arrive for the first cup of coffee and a recap of Fridays hunt.


yada yada yada....dont for get the donuts....


----------



## Gudenhot

Heading out far northeast Vanderburgh county to peek around later. Ground temps still low yet but a week or so of good temps will make em pop.

Tim


----------



## wade

We are Hunting everything today..beginning with ridge tops where we saw that snake..southern slopes from the top down to the creeks..
Then on to the river bottoms and Huge HUGE southern slopes the receive ALL DAY DIRECT SUNLIGHT


----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> Ok @vern just so you know, I'm breaking out the big guns.
> View attachment 4747
> View attachment 4747
> 
> This bad boy has been in more than a few goat ropings and is the current state record holder. Just didn't want you to think I'm pulling any punches when I show up with a classic like this.


The wheelchair or the veteran? You might wanna grab that wheelchair and give it a good greasing.. We can use it for the wheelchair races.. Bring that veteran with you also.. If anyone gets out of hand he can just rope em for us..


----------



## Guest

mmh said:


> I have been in Northern Mich. and was a little early for black Morels on that weekend, found some but decided to skip a week before I went backup again. Ran into people that next weekend that hunted the weekend that I was not there, told me there was enough snow to make it easier to find the Blacks. I Don't know if the temps. went below freezing but those people were happy about the end result. I have gone early and found many with a top that was dried and a bit curled but they were fine to eat, Went through a freeze? Can someone explain all the quirks of our elusive prey?


The air temp was colder than the ground temp.. The top of the mushrooms were already poked through the ground, so the top of the mushrooms got frost bite, while the ground protected the rest of the mushroom.. Blacks are tricky man.. I've seen them grow when air temps are still in the 40's, and I've found them a few feet away from prime yellows..


----------



## br5

wade said:


> Good signs near Bowling Green Ky
> Bout a 4 ft
> Black or "chicken Snake"
> Ground temp 51
> High to be 74 today
> Dandelions ,redbud, dogwoods blooming


Beautiful snake


----------



## JustMe

noskydaddy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Since we had such a good thread last year, I thought I'd make a fresh one for 2018.
> 
> Can you please post your morel outings here for everyone to enjoy like last year?
> 
> I can feel it coming on even though it's only February.
> 
> Hope all you HOOSIERS are well!
> 
> @noskydaddy


I went out to my sweet spots today. The ones that never fail me. Nothing so far.


----------



## JustMe

Will try again in a few days


----------



## JustMe

It's making me post 3 times ...sorry


----------



## jashroomer

Just looked at the Kentucky boards, lots of folks starting to post finds. With the warm temps and 25 mph wind they should make across the river to Indiana today.


----------



## deleted

_*LAST CALL FOR PAYNETOWN FORAY
Sat. April 21st*_


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> _*LAST CALL FOR PAYNETOWN FORAY
> Sat. April 21st*_


Vern, Wont be able to make it but will be looking forward to all the details. Have fun.


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Vern, Wont be able to make it but will be looking forward to all the details. Have fun.


Well that just sucks pal...gonna really miss meeting you...Theirs next year..


----------



## Footballguy6305

Few more days! Vacation starts Saturday night! Planning on having at least 50-100 blacks by the end of Sunday! Almost here!!!


----------



## Nelson Wong

I am new to Mushroom foraging and growing, been studying and trial running at home for the past 6 month. But my girlfriend will be out every Friday and Saturday for the next few weeks across Indiana to go hunting  

I will report what we find  

Cross your fingers for me that we don't get poisoning


----------



## deleted

Footballguy6305 said:


> Few more days! Vacation starts Saturday night! Planning on having at least 50-100 blacks by the end of Sunday! Almost here!!!


Might wanna bring some to the Foray..lol. might be a little sparse...


----------



## deleted

T tom...Tess...Eat my Dust......................


----------



## deleted

_*Verno the Inferno*_


----------



## wade

Zero found for 7 days now..
After seeing our Monroe county forcast.
We decide to head home before we miss our regular spots..Here we come..thow it is tempting to head up through Hopkinsville..


----------



## Nelson Wong

wade said:


> View attachment 4772
> Zero found for 7 days now..
> After seei


I figured we would go Friday since the past 3-4 days were warmer  and see if we can find any new mushrooms growing 

Since next week, all the weekdays are colder and warmer in the afternoons, slow growth, maybe again next Friday and Saturday!

We will be hitting every major parks in Indiana. Going to be hiking for around 4-7 hours each day  

P.s. we are introverts who likes to do outdoors things!


----------



## eternalsunking

Beautiful sunny days like today allow you to realize why ancient civilizations had a sun god.

Embrace the rays!


----------



## deleted

*updated list...
here is the list of members and guests as i have it right now...
vern..............................1
wade............................1 plus 1
br5...............................1
fishinbrad....................1 plus 2
T tom..........................1 plus 3, .......two tents*
_*finderoftheshrooms...1....finder and nebo want there site together..hmmm*_
*indy nebo...................1.....indy sez, no comment...
mmh..........................1 plus ?.................cancelled, cant get away
guff............................1
eternalsunking..........1 plus 1 more.....not positive/will reserve own site
footbalguy.................1 plus 2 staying elsewhere
elmgirl.......................1 plus ? expects to show
tess...........................2 
englewood................1 plus 1 ........not staying the night
morelsandmanners.. 1 but waiting for conformation..(CANCELLED)
jashroomer...............1 likely, ...not staying in camp*

*Total..25 plus or minus
If any changes need to be made please let me know asap please*


----------



## Guest

Just entered my early spot.. I'm maybe 20 steps in and boom..








May Apples are starting to pop!! I'm gonna lose my signal in a few minutes.. I'll post an update when I get home..


----------



## deleted

Holly Crap....south of Evansville..
https://www.morels.com/threads/2018-kentucky-morels-thread.95677/page-30#post-109613


----------



## guff76

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Just entered my early spot.. I'm maybe 20 steps in and boom..
> View attachment 4774
> 
> May Apples are starting to pop!! I'm gonna lose my signal in a few minutes.. I'll post an update when I get home..


Yea an update since in same county as you


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> Lmao you might beat me!


I like to cheat...thats how i got this friggin old..


----------



## br5

Nelson Wong said:


> I am new to Mushroom foraging and growing, been studying and trial running at home for the past 6 month. But my girlfriend will be out every Friday and Saturday for the next few weeks across Indiana to go hunting
> 
> I will report what we find
> 
> Cross your fingers for me that we don't get poisoning


Nelson, No crossing your fingers with mushrooms, you eat the wrong and you die or have serious organ failure. If you're not sure either don't eat or post pics. There was an entire family up here that ate the wrong ones, several needed kidney transplants.


----------



## deleted

_*Current forecast for Bloomington on the 21st...*_
_*high 68..low 50...40% chance of rain.....lovin it..*_


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> What part of no v8s don't you understand, you sure you live on the north side of that river.


That's a four cylinder Turbo charged, (better gas mileage)... I'm a Yankee sir..i say sir..


----------



## br5

May Apple's in Kokomo


----------



## br5

Lilac bush in my driveway. Still about 10 days out here.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

At noon I decided to go to daviess county from lake county at 2pm noticed a oil puddle forming under my truck power steering hose! AHHHH!!! Its always like that LOL. I just rapped up the repaires and though its late I think I will go. As for now I will plan to attend the camp out. I am not sure how it is at Lake Monroe but here in Lake county the DNR have a K9 unit be aware and careful! I will keep you posted good luck to all!


----------



## Tool fan

Vern that’s funny as hell


----------



## indy_nebo

Mayapples up in Hamilton county too. First good fungal find today








Nice patch of micah caps under a dead elm! Usually my first find is when these start turning black, which should be in about 4 days! YAAAAAAAAYYYY!!!!!

Yo Vern, its dont ask - dont tell when it comes to sharing camping sites.



elmgirl said:


> Well I dont have any shroom pics but I became a gma for the 11th time
> Meet baby Mylah future morel hunter


Congrats on the grandbaby girl! They are a joy to behold, I had my first daughter this past December and I've never been so head over heels in love with anything!



Footballguy6305 said:


> Few more days! Vacation starts Saturday night! Planning on having at least 50-100 blacks by the end of Sunday! Almost here!!!


DUDE, u HAVE to bring some blacks to Paynetown! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE, at least bring me a few, I'll gladly trade you yellows 2 to 1. I have been wanting FOR YEARS now to bring some blacks back to my home hunting grounds to spread some black morel spore slurry! I'm gonna be Jonny Morel Seed in Hamilton county!
Please help a brotha make his community better for mushroom hunting!


----------



## Tool fan

Check this out how far behind we are


----------



## deleted

Stelthshroomer said:


> At noon I decided to go to daviess county from lake county at 2pm noticed a oil puddle forming under my truck power steering hose! AHHHH!!! Its always like that LOL. I just rapped up the repaires and though its late I think I will go. As for now I will plan to attend the camp out. I am not sure how it is at Lake Monroe but here in Lake county the DNR have a K9 unit be aware and careful! I will keep you posted good luck to all!


Sounds great pal...if you knew for sure now that you would be spending the night in camp, i can reserve one for sure in the morning with the others....Otherwise i will be posting the res. phone number and info tomorrow and the camp area that we will be in so you could make your own call. otherwise there should be spaces available on the spot as well i think..


----------



## deleted

Well today i gave them a chance to wake up, have a big stretch, and in the morning I'm gonna go and rob the cradle.......
No offense elm girl...


----------



## wade

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 4781
> Check this out how far behind we are


Wow Wooooow


----------



## Toastyjakes

who has seen this bullshit?


----------



## deleted

Toastyjakes said:


> who has seen this bullshit?
> View attachment 4783


Looks like mine when i was born...


----------



## Toastyjakes

I haven't shaved recently..


----------



## scottyg11

Was out in Marion county today. All I saw were 2 garter snakes. Went back to my early spot but nothing there yet. Headed south to Martin County in the morning


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> Looks like mine when i was born...


When i was in my 20s it looked like this..


----------



## deleted

Now....not so much...


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'm the same way.. I mean if there's a no trespassing sign I'll respect that and try to stay off that land as much as possible.. If there are no signs anywhere though, as far as I'm concerned, that land is fair game..
> 
> @vern Indy_Nebo and myself will be splitting a camp site.. I can hop online and reserve it so you don't have to cover the cost.. Just let me know when you figure out what site you're going to be at.. Also, what songs do you know on the guitar? I'm gonna bring mine as well.. It would be nice if we could all play a few songs together.. I can get tablature for almost any song ever written.. Give me a couple of your go to songs and I'll learn them before the trip..


I carry a hole punch..and some twine string..with me..so when I find signs I take them down and make handy carrying crates out of them
..You should see the look on a property owners face ..when they see me with a crate Full of Morels


----------



## wade

scottyg11 said:


> Was out in Marion county today. All I saw were 2 garter snakes. Went back to my early spot but nothing there yet. Headed south to Martin County in the morning


@scottyg11 ..Wade here I. 1977 i lived
In Trinity Springs and went to Shoals Community School 9th grade


----------



## deleted




----------



## wade

So..we had two confrontations with Nosey Ass Johnny / Barney / ParkNarc
On our Journey..Both times I stood Right up to them and told them they where Unnecessarily Bothering Me and interrupting my Peaceful Happy Day..
One was last night just as we were bout to go to sleep.. ParkNarc Barney.. actually reached down and unbuttoned his Gun strap on me..!!!
I looked him and his partner
right in the eyes and said you Have Got To Be Kidding Me..


----------



## wade

kevin&ang said:


> We are camping @ Paynetown SRA and will be on the hunt Thursday, Friday & Saturday. We are also Kayak Crappie fishing if the wind settles. I will post updates and conditions when we return Saturday evening.


Excellent..Thank You


----------



## wade

Kidd said:


> I agree most of them are just getting started and are under their leafy blankets!


Yep we Me, Robin and Chey could smell um cookin in the Oven..as every year..
It's TRUE we've learned this..we can smell um when they're up..and we can smell um when they're almost up, and bout to pop out of their oven, under the leaves


----------



## mmh

br5 said:


> Nelson, No crossing your fingers with mushrooms, you eat the wrong and you die or have serious organ failure. If you're not sure either don't eat or post pics. There was an entire family up here that ate the wrong ones, several needed kidney transplants.


If in doubt throw it OUT. Do not eat any mushrooms unless you are positive that it is edible. Some Mushrooms will not immediately cause any problems but can build up a toxin that the body cannot flush out and cause serious problems. Be wise my friend.


----------



## wade

Tess said:


> You going out around boonvegas? I’ve been trying to find a place near here.


@Tess You can Join us on the 17th.
That's next Tuesday.. we'll be down there


----------



## mmh

indy_nebo said:


> Mayapples up in Hamilton county too. First good fungal find today
> View attachment 4780
> 
> Nice patch of micah caps under a dead elm! Usually my first find is when these start turning black, which should be in about 4 days! YAAAAAAAAYYYY!!!!!
> 
> Yo Vern, its dont ask - dont tell when it comes to sharing camping sites.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the grandbaby girl! They are a joy to behold, I had my first daughter this past December and I've never been so head over heels in love with anything!
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE, u HAVE to bring some blacks to Paynetown! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE, at least bring me a few, I'll gladly trade you yellows 2 to 1. I have been wanting FOR YEARS now to bring some blacks back to my home hunting grounds to spread some black morel spore slurry! I'm gonna be Jonny Morel Seed in Hamilton county!
> Please help a brotha make his community better for mushroom hunting!


I will be hunting Black Morels up in northern MI. soon and assuming I find some I would be happy to partially dry them and put some in a Ziploc bag and mail them to you when I get home. MMH.


----------



## deleted

_*Im not even sure if i offered.. but if anybody besides me and br5 wanted to stay with us Friday and Sat. night...i would need a firm andwer by morning...Thanks*_


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Well I dont have any shroom pics but I became a gma for the 11th time
> Meet baby Mylah future morel hunter


Further Morel Hunter that's Awesome


----------



## Stelthshroomer

vern said:


> Sounds great pal...if you knew for sure now that you would be spending the night in camp, i can reserve one for sure in the morning with the others....Otherwise i will be posting the res. phone number and info tomorrow and the camp area that we will be in so you could make your own call. otherwise there should be spaces available on the spot as well i think..


As we get closer I'll know better how many nights I am staying so for now don't worry about me. Thanks for all effort your putting into this event its sure to be EPIC and much appreciated!


----------



## Footballguy6305

indy_nebo said:


> DUDE, u HAVE to bring some blacks to Paynetown! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE, at least bring me a few, I'll gladly trade you yellows 2 to 1. I have been wanting FOR YEARS now to bring some blacks back to my home hunting grounds to spread some black morel spore slurry! I'm gonna be Jonny Morel Seed in Hamilton county!
> Please help a brotha make his community better for mushroom hunting!


2 to 1 trade, now that's not bad  Usually I get to brown county late black/grey/early yellow season... seems like it will be all blacks with some grays until at least the 21st.


----------



## wade

mmh said:


> Could you explain the difference in hunting so I may know what to expect when I head south. I know about the different trees, is there anything else that you think would be helpful to me on the hunt down there


Yes.. two cans of Deep Woods Off


----------



## deleted

Stelthshroomer said:


> As we get closer I'll know better how many nights I am staying so for now don't worry about me. Thanks for all effort your putting into this event its sure to be EPIC and much appreciated!


Well thank you my friend, i really appreciate the compliment...
To everybody else....to late to try an suck up now....i know you guys appreciate it....
You never know...i may become the next Foray king..


----------



## wade

We are Home..Man Good to be Home
This house is a Damm Mess..
And I don't Care...We are going Huntin
In The morning.."Big Lil Green Snake Hill"
Here We Come !!!


----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> View attachment 4748
> 
> Well lunch is ready, time to go hit the grind. Peace Out TC











Hand Crafted by Finder..









Found this toad and Trillium about 20 steps from the the may apple I posted earlier.. Didn't find any mushrooms but the woods look better than they did two weeks ago.. Things are definitely starting to green up.. I'm betting someone around here will find a black in the next day or two.. I'm gonna go check another spot tomorrow after work.. It's too nice out to stay indoors..


----------



## Shiitake Creek

Finding large mayapples near Evansville, some Grey's and Half Free/Peckerheads plenty of Mica Cap and wild onions to he had for a meal in the meantime. The temps right, a little rain and the whole area is poised to pop.. better late than never I suppose


----------



## jashroomer

wade said:


> View attachment 4772
> Zero found for 7 days now..
> After seeing our Monroe county forcast.
> We decide to head home before we miss our regular spots..Here we come..thow it is tempting to head up through Hopkinsville..


The law of averages will always catch up, you will get you due.


----------



## deleted

Shiitake Creek said:


> Finding large mayapples near Evansville, some Grey's and Half Free/Peckerheads plenty of Mica Cap and wild onions to he had for a meal in the meantime. The temps right, a little rain and the whole area is poised to pop.. better late than never I suppose
> View attachment 4799
> View attachment 4800
> View attachment 4799
> View attachment 4800


Be very sure that those are true peckerheads, completely hollow inside..not fibrous..


----------



## wade

Shiitake Creek said:


> Finding large mayapples near Evansville, some Grey's and Half Free/Peckerheads plenty of Mica Cap and wild onions to he had for a meal in the meantime. The temps right, a little rain and the whole area is poised to pop.. better late than never I suppose
> View attachment 4799
> View attachment 4800
> View attachment 4799
> View attachment 4800


Excellent Report.. Thank You..We'll be down Tuesday to hunt


----------



## wade

jashroomer said:


> The law of averages will always catch up, you will get you due.


Yep..Thanks Man..We had a Great Time
And Hunting Our Regular Home Spots will Seem like a Walk in the Park Now


----------



## Shiitake Creek

vern said:


> Be very sure that those are true peckerheads, completely hollow inside..not fibrous..


Definitely morchella punctipes


----------



## danmando87

Look a lot like verpas b careful fellow shroomer


----------



## deleted

Holy Christ...is anybody on this board EVER going to find a single a friggin shroom..


----------



## Stelthshroomer

vern said:


> Holy Christ...is anybody on this board EVER going to find a single a friggin shroom..


I will just arrived to the Glendale FWA area I expect good things this weekend. Oh ya baby its on like Donkey Kong!!!! I wish the sun was up I am to pumped to sleep. Going to give it a try anyway 3:40 I want to say ug how do you spell that? Good night


----------



## wade

Last Year ..We Found our first one's on the April 8th ...
on "Big Lil Green Snake Hill"
And We were sure that we should have been there days sooner !!
If Our season is 10 days Later this year, then that puts me There 5 days Earlier this year Tomorrow. So..Should be perfect timing .and if we can Power Hunt
We have several additional Early spots ..
That we have been wanting to get to..


----------



## wade

Stelthshroomer said:


> I will just arrived to the Glendale FWA area I expect good things this weekend. Oh ya baby its on like Donkey Kong!!!! I wish the sun was up I am to pumped to sleep. Going to give it a try anyway 3:40 I want to say ug how do you spell that? Good night


LIKEWISE


----------



## gbmillerman

Seen multiple reports of blacks being found in southern Michigan.


----------



## scottyg11

wade said:


> @scottyg11 ..Wade here I. 1977 i lived
> In Trinity Springs and went to Shoals Community School 9th grade


I’ll let you know my report today and tomorrow. Do you still live in that area ? I like it there, really nice to get out of the city. I’ve been making small batches of maple syrup there as well for the last 5 years.


----------



## wade

scottyg11 said:


> I’ll let you know my report today and tomorrow. Do you still live in that area ? I like it there, really nice to get out of the city. I’ve been making small batches of maple syrup there as well for the last 5 years.


@scottyg11 .. no I lived there one year.


----------



## Toastyjakes

I've seen two reports out of michigan... did we just skip illinois Illinois and Indiana or are we going like the year with the polar snap and everyone is gonna pop at the same time and get to pick for a couple weeks at the same time then it's over with very little run...


----------



## Toastyjakes

It's 66 and cloudy here now at 7am... 
72 and rainy is what they afternoon looks like.. tomorrow I'm hitting river bottom land and sandier soiled hills.. suppose to be 68 and cloudy in my spot tomorrow..

The warm rain today and clouds tomorrow... if they're up now.. I'll find them tomorrow


----------



## wade

First Bee..and perfect ground temp


----------



## alabamarose83

I spoke too soon bout my hubby not having to work the next couple weekends... Yall are going to have a great time n find tons! I sure hope the foray becomes an every year event!


----------



## wade

Big Lil Green Snake...








Man this Hill comes in EARLY..
we should've been here as early as 8 days ago


----------



## Toastyjakes

@wade for the win!
Makes tomorrow seem that much more hopeful


----------



## morelsandmanners

wade said:


> Big Lil Green Snake...
> Man this Hill comes in EARLY..
> we should've been here as early as 8 days ago


8 days ago? Are you serious? Awesome job Dude, great find. I'm add happy for you as you are for you...lol


----------



## morelsandmanners

With some trillium in the frame. So for any newcomers to shrooming remember; if the habitat supports trullium, it will most likely support morel growth as well.


----------



## deleted

morelsandmanners said:


> With some trillium in the frame. So for any newcomers to shrooming remember; if the habitat supports trullium, it will most likely support morel growth as well.


Hay big guy, been lookin for you..lol. Are gonna make it to the Foray ??


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> Hay big guy, been lookin for you..lol. Are gonna make it to the Foray ??


ooops, forgot we already talked. thanks


----------



## morelsandmanners

wade said:


> We are Home..Man Good to be Home
> This house is a Damm Mess..
> And I don't Care...We are going Huntin
> In The morning.."Big Lil Green Snake Hill"
> Here We Come !!!


8easy


vern said:


> Hay big guy, been lookin for you..lol. Are gonna make it to the Foray ??


I'm easy to find..lol.
No I thought I sent a reply to ya? Oh well. Anyways I'm sad to report that I won't be able to attend. Unfortunately for me I'm on call for work that weekend. Be safe and happy hunting. It's going to be epic I'm sure.


----------



## morelsandmanners

Not sure what the 8 easy reply to Wade being home is about? Not sure how that happened


----------



## morelsandmanners

Toastyjakes said:


> who has seen this bullshit?
> View attachment 4783


Actually I have heard that the blacks will come up early in michigan. They come up at a much cooler temp. Not saying that party isn't BS but not that uncommon for them to find some already.


----------



## wade

That's zero found There..
Now headed to Ambush Pass.. loud Holler and Smsll Paradise..
Ground temp drop 5 degrees


----------



## nutsak

Nothing in my kentucky honey holes yet but dry ground and wind.

I am banking on April 20th / 24th.

Looks like you guys may have a few days advantage if you are getting rain right now.


----------



## deleted

waiting to hear from Mr Nutsack any min. and will make reservations right after that...stand buy


----------



## celticcurl

I'm likely to make it Vern. Will be coming down on TH cuz I gotta work on Sunday. It's a 6 hour drive.

I might have a friend come with if she can get out of the driveway up there in Grand Marais in da UP.


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> Big Lil Green Snake...
> Man this Hill comes in EARLY..
> we should've been here as early as 8 days ago


Congrats man.. You got the monkey off of your back.. Now get out there and find a sack full.. It's about time somebody found one.. I was starting to worry..


----------



## deleted

celticcurl said:


> I'm likely to make it Vern. Will be coming down on TH cuz I gotta work on Sunday. It's a 6 hour drive.
> 
> I might have a friend come with if she can get out of the driveway up there in Grand Marais in da UP.


My friend, as soon as you know for sure that you are coming and taking a campsite, let me know asap, thanks


----------



## deleted

well thats just friggin great...calling to make the reservations and there is a problem with the line..."your call cannot be completed at this time try again later..lol. im heading for the woods in a few. ill figure it out later and post the results then..thanks


----------



## wade

Howdy Everyone its Robin I'm looking forward to meeting you all on the 21st out of all the signs that I know
and watch for.
none have held more true than this one..consistently
Wades first dump in the woods..
Means We're getting close to time
Soon about now to 7 days


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> Howdy Everyone its Robin I'm looking forward to meeting you all on the 21st out of all the signs that I know
> and watch for.
> none have held more true than this one..consistently
> Wades first dump in the woods..
> Means We're getting close to time
> Soon about
> View attachment 4823
> now to 7 days


Lmao!! Nothing like an outdoor dump feels so refreshing, just not a pic of it!


----------



## guff76

At least when shrooming it's warm compared to when hunting n freeze ass off


----------



## Toastyjakes

Finding some of these... where one fungus can grow so can others..


----------



## br5

wade said:


> Howdy Everyone its Robin I'm looking forward to meeting you all on the 21st out of all the signs that I know
> and watch for.
> none have held more true than this one..consistently
> Wades first dump in the woods..
> Means We're getting close to time
> Soon about
> View attachment 4823
> now to 7 days


Wow! Now I just need to get that image out of head. Probably will never view Wade the same after this. I do know however a poor woods dump can put a damper on the rest of the day. Actually think it's a bit of an art form, finding the right level log, or rock in Wades case, plenty of paper, limited distractions etc. This tends to be a loner activity in my opinion, I did however have my hunting partner start encroaching on the 30 yard parameter as stated in the boy scouts of America hand book. Ended up patch came my direction and after I regained my focus there were about 10 big yellows with in ten foot of me. Wade I probably won't be shaking your hand at the foray. Let just bow at each other.


----------



## br5

Toastyjakes said:


> Finding some of these... where one fungus can grow so can others..
> View attachment 4825


Oysters are a good sign.


----------



## Toastyjakes

Got my eyes on a snapper in this creek.. gonna eat this fucker


----------



## Toastyjakes

Kinda glossy but you can see him


----------



## cwlake

wade said:


> Howdy Everyone its Robin I'm looking forward to meeting you all on the 21st out of all the signs that I know
> and watch for.
> none have held more true than this one..consistently
> Wades first dump in the woods..
> Means We're getting close to time
> Soon about
> View attachment 4823
> now to 7 days


Took my wife last year, her first time shrooming with me after 35 years, and the inevitable happened. She was amazed and found it quite entertaining. So much that she had to tell everyone she knows. Just another walk in the park for me.


----------



## wade

Small Paradise
This gets all day sun it's an early spot Zero today Here...Mayapples up but not spread out there leaves yet..we are Headed Home to Rest..


----------



## wade

morelsandmanners said:


> 8 days ago? Are you serious? Awesome job Dude, great find. I'm add happy for you as you are for you...lol


Yep.. its such an early spot we wanted to come have a look during that warm up. when was that about 10 days ago?


----------



## morelsandmanners

wade said:


> Howdy Everyone its Robin I'm looking forward to meeting you all on the 21st out of all the signs that I know
> and watch for.
> none have held more true than this one..consistently
> Wades first dump in the woods..
> Means We're getting close to time
> Soon about
> View attachment 4823
> now to 7 days


The glare from his legs is blinding, now I'll never find any...lol


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> Lmao!! Nothing like an outdoor dump feels so refreshing, just not a pic of it!


If he points that thang at me...ill put a boot up it...


----------



## deleted

Just spent three friggin hours hunting my two very best spots...nothing but a big goose egg here in Clark County gang. guess ill wait a few days before i try again.


----------



## engalwood

Mayappels startn to come alive in Indianapolis.


----------



## jessicaleigh87

engalwood said:


> View attachment 4840
> 
> Mayappels startn to come alive in Indianapolis.


So did you pick the morel hiding under the mayapple in the center of the photo, or leave it to grow more?


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Just spent three friggin hours hunting my two very best spots...nothing but a big goose egg here in Clark County gang. guess ill wait a few days before i try again.


Confirmed!! They not up by the dozens Yet.. But the ground temp and this Rain coming..may do it..
We will Keep looking Somewhere Everyday..and we intend to be Hunting Near Evansville Tuesday


----------



## indy_nebo

Toastyjakes said:


> Finding some of these... where one fungus can grow so can others..
> View attachment 4825


Nice! I'm not sure that's a true oyster though (_Pleurotus ostreatus). _
I think it may be a _Hypsizygus ulmarius,_ or Elm Cap. Some call it Elm Oyster, but they're not true oysters. They are edible, but not as tasty as real oysters. Nice find regardless tho!


----------



## indy_nebo

Lol, ur gonna have him scouring under every leaf in that area looking for a shroom that ain't there!


----------



## indy_nebo

jessicaleigh87 said:


> So did you pick the morel hiding under the mayapple in the center of the photo, or leave it to grow more?


I meant to insert this in that last post


----------



## indy_nebo

JessicaLeigh, u coming to the shindig?


----------



## br5

Toastyjakes said:


> Kinda glossy but you can see him


Not sure how much meat he'll have after hibernation?


----------



## funamongus

Good news found first one of the year, the bad news was already dried up and cap fell off, woods was real dry, need this rain, thought I wouldn't be saying that after it rained everyday for month and half! oh in Monroe county.


----------



## Toastyjakes

No doubt @br5 .. left it down there.. he's only about 15lbs and kinda small.. it's in the deep spot in the creek under the train tracks so he has time to fatten up


----------



## engalwood

jessicaleigh87 said:


> So did you pick the morel hiding under the mayapple in the center of the photo, or leave it to grow more?


Wasnt one?


----------



## deleted

funamongus said:


> Good news found first one of the year, the bad news was already dried up and cap fell off, woods was real dry, need this rain, thought I wouldn't be saying that after it rained everyday for month and half! oh in Monroe county.


Hay pal...I am correct that you wont be at the great Foray ??


----------



## deleted

*OK, HERE IS THE DEAL ON THE CAMP SITES FOR THE FORAY:
They are trying my patients but not going to let it get to me..
I was going to get tent area B where we could park right at your site..well its closed due to flooding.. So i ended up with the four spaces at area E, now i secured #1 for myself and br5 for Friday and Sat. night. they would NOT let me reserve the other ones because THEY require two night rentals also...NOW, i have to wait until Wednesday in order to get ONE NIGHT rentals so i have to call back then to get all four.
The good news is that they dont have ANY non electric sites rented right now so shouldn't be a problem. if there was an issue we can spill over to area C
The other thing is that at area E we have to park at the beginning of the trail there and walk in to each camp. no big deal really. I WILL GET IT HANDLED SO NOT TO WORRY !










*


----------



## deleted

ANYWAY, ON WEDNESDAY, ILL PROVIDE: WHO,WHAT,WHEN,AND WHERE...STAY TUNED
https://www.indianaoutfitters.com/M...ana/monroe_paynetown_electric_nonelectric.pdf
If anyone feels the need to contact me about the Foray, you are welcome to use this email: [email protected]


----------



## Kidd

I am on the board!


----------



## Guest

Kidd said:


> I am on the board!
> View attachment 4843


Congrats man that's a good looking black.. This rain that's moving in should really get them popping..


----------



## Morell thief

wade said:


> Big Lil Green Snake...
> Man this Hill comes in EARLY..
> we should've been here as early as 8 days ago


at least it didnt get away...lol!


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> *OK, HERE IS THE DEAL ON THE CAMP SITES FOR THE FORAY:
> They are trying my patients but not going to let it get to me..
> I was going to get tent area B where we could park right at your site..well its closed due to flooding.. So i ended up with the four spaces at area E, now i secured #1 for myself and br5 for Friday and Sat. night. they would NOT let me reserve the other ones because THEY require two night rentals also...NOW, i have to wait until Wednesday in order to get ONE NIGHT rentals so i have to call back then to get all four.
> The good news is that they dont have ANY non electric sites rented right now so shouldn't be a problem. if there was an issue we can spill over to area C
> The other thing is that at area E we have to park at the beginning of the trail there and walk in to each camp. no big deal really. I WILL GET IT HANDLED SO NOT TO WORRY !
> 
> View attachment 4841
> 
> *


Thanks for all the time and effort you are putting into this buddy.. I don't really care what area we stay in.. As long as we have a spot for a tent and a fire we'll be fine.. Sounds like we might have the whole area to ourselves.. That would be sweet..


----------



## Morell thief

Kidd said:


> I am on the board!
> View attachment 4843


good job! at least we now know they didnt get froze out!


----------



## Morell thief

vern said:


> If he points that thang at me...ill put a boot up it...


you will never get the crap off your boot...lol


----------



## Morell thief

funamongus said:


> Good news found first one of the year, the bad news was already dried up and cap fell off, woods was real dry, need this rain, thought I wouldn't be saying that after it rained everyday for month and half! oh in Monroe county.


I thought the same thing too, when I was out yesterday!


----------



## scottyg11

Is this a Black? Looks a little weird underneath. Couldn’t find anymore either. Top of ridge in a batch of young dead and dying elms


----------



## Morell thief

it looks like either a small black or a half free


----------



## scottyg11

Morell thief said:


> it looks like either a small black or a half free


Here it is cut open. Maybe just a youngin 
Here it is cut open. Stem is hollow 
Edible ???


----------



## scottyg11




----------



## deleted

scottyg11 said:


> Here it is cut open. Maybe just a youngin
> Here it is cut open. Stem is hollow
> Edible ???


Its a half free..hope your not very hungry..


----------



## Guest

Morell thief said:


> it looks like either a small black or a half free


It's a half free.. If it were a black the stem and the cap would be connected..


----------



## scottyg11

vern said:


> Its a half free..hope your not very hungry..


It’s something MF er. Lol


----------



## scottyg11

finderoftheshrooms said:


> It's a half free.. If it were a black the stem and the cap would be connected..


Thank you very much I appreciate it!


----------



## Stelthshroomer

Eat tha


Toastyjakes said:


> Finding some of these... where one fungus can grow so can others..
> View attachment 4825


eat that


----------



## Stelthshroomer

scottyg11 said:


> Is this a Black? Looks a little weird underneath. Couldn’t find anymore either. Top of ridge in a batch of young dead and dying elms
> View attachment 4844


Half free or if you like pecker head


----------



## Stelthshroomer

Down here in Davies county and I found these next to the public launch on a river of which I don’t know. After finding these and then walking 3 miles not finding everything else leaves me to conclude that the locals and the paid omish kids have this are nailed down. Judging by the conditions here and what I see I have to conclude that I am a little late. I am seeing perfect conditions and nothing that means those in front of me got em


----------



## Stelthshroomer

What the frik Kip that’s like a mushroom an hour


----------



## Shiitake Creek

Finally pulled a lil weight out of the woods. Little over 200 blacks, morchella angusticeps.. Evansville ish


----------



## Shiitake Creek

3+lbs, feels good to get on the board


----------



## Guest

Shiitake Creek said:


> 3+lbs, feels good to get on the board


That's a damn nice haul man, congrats.. Compared to last year, how much later was your first find?


----------



## Shiitake Creek

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That's a damn nice haul man, congrats.. Compared to last year, how much later was your first find?


10 days lag from last year


----------



## noskydaddy

Shiitake Creek said:


> Finally pulled a lil weight out of the woods. Little over 200 blacks, morchella angusticeps.. Evansville ish


Excellent work!


----------



## wade

Shiitake Creek said:


> Finally pulled a lil weight out of the woods. Little over 200 blacks, morchella angusticeps.. Evansville ish


Encouragement..Thank You


----------



## wade

I Hope I'm Wrong but..
Looks like its gonna be Tuff for us in our spots this year.. I turn 55 in 23 minutes
April 14....
In a lifetime before mine..Everyone shared their land and crops..Hunting and Helping one another in Happiness Love and Survival Together..
Oh I still live it this way in my Head and towards Others..but I know I'm no longer surrounded by people who are living the same back towards Me....
All of Our ..Granpappys and Grandaddys Worked their Asses off Together and Hunted Together Respecting the land.
And Yall know I've Hunted these same Spots for 53 years now Sharing the love of the Hunt with Neighbors and all Folks
But it's All Changed now...
We have housing additions built all around. And these smartphones and satellite views.. this Year my areas have trails cut through them with machetes and ribbons, and paint marked on trees
So any ol person can just ride a motorcycle right through the middle of Morel Patches..trash is thrown..and even loads dumped..There is no Respect.
These people have
No Caring No Love or Sharing Like Neighbors ..
I just Hate to see it all disappear


----------



## indy_nebo

Hallelujah brother, my grandpa whom I always have and always will regard as the wisest person I've ever met always said the biggest problem in the world is lack of respect! Everything else can be traced back to that if one thinks about it.


----------



## indy_nebo

Kidd said:


> I am on the board!
> View attachment 4843





Shiitake Creek said:


> Finally pulled a lil weight out of the woods. Little over 200 blacks, morchella angusticeps.. Evansville ish


What kind of trees are you finding these under?


----------



## indy_nebo

********FRIENDLY REMINDER********
I realize the excitement sometimes takes complete control when finding shrooms, but please stop and take the time to describe your finds! Nobody is asking for GPS coordinates to ur favorite honey hole, just some environmental info to go along with the report is common courtesy!
The most important factor is tree association. Soil conditions, elevation, all these things are helpful, but PLEASE take note of at least the trees surrounding ur finds! The main point of this forum is to discuss our love for morels and share our knowledge of the subject!


----------



## Shiitake Creek

indy_nebo said:


> What kind of trees are you finding these under?


Tulip Poplars


----------



## indy_nebo

I do appologize if I just came off sounding like I was reprimanding some folks. That was honestly not my intention. Just trying to remind and enlighten! Keep finding them people!!!


----------



## indy_nebo

Shiitake Creek said:


> Tulip Poplars


Thank you sir!


----------



## anubis

Anyone in Lawrence county finding anything?


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> I Hope I'm Wrong but..
> Looks like its gonna be Tuff for us in our spots this year.. I turn 55 in 23 minutes
> April 14....
> In a lifetime before mine..Everyone shared their land and crops..Hunting and Helping one another in Happiness Love and Survival Together..
> Oh I still live it this way in my Head and towards Others..but I know I'm no longer surrounded by people who are living the same back towards Me....
> All of Our ..Granpappys and Grandaddys Worked their Asses off Together and Hunted Together Respecting the land.
> And Yall know I've Hunted these same Spots for 53 years now Sharing the love of the Hunt with Neighbors and all Folks
> But it's All Changed now...
> We have housing additions built all around. And these smartphones and satellite views.. this Year my areas have trails cut through them with machetes and ribbons, and paint marked on trees
> So any ol person can just ride a motorcycle right through the middle of Morel Patches..trash is thrown..and even loads dumped..There is no Respect.
> These people have
> No Caring No Love or Sharing Like Neighbors ..
> I just Hate to see it all disappear


Happy Birthday @wade My sister's birthday was yesterday the 13th, and my birthday is Monday the 16th.. No wonder we are like minded my man, we are both Aires.. Fire signs for the win.. I'll be 37 Monday, and it's amazing how much the world has changed just in my lifetime.. I mean assholes and dirt bags have been around since the beginning of time, but it seems like there are more of them now than ever before.. People are definitely changing and it's not for the better..


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> I Hope I'm Wrong but..
> Looks like its gonna be Tuff for us in our spots this year.. I turn 55 in 23 minutes
> April 14....
> In a lifetime before mine..Everyone shared their land and crops..Hunting and Helping one another in Happiness Love and Survival Together..
> Oh I still live it this way in my Head and towards Others..but I know I'm no longer surrounded by people who are living the same back towards Me....
> All of Our ..Granpappys and Grandaddys Worked their Asses off Together and Hunted Together Respecting the land.
> And Yall know I've Hunted these same Spots for 53 years now Sharing the love of the Hunt with Neighbors and all Folks
> But it's All Changed now...
> We have housing additions built all around. And these smartphones and satellite views.. this Year my areas have trails cut through them with machetes and ribbons, and paint marked on trees
> So any ol person can just ride a motorcycle right through the middle of Morel Patches..trash is thrown..and even loads dumped..There is no Respect.
> These people have
> No Caring No Love or Sharing Like Neighbors ..
> I just Hate to see it all disappear





wade said:


> I Hope I'm Wrong but..
> Looks like its gonna be Tuff for us in our spots this year.. I turn 55 in 23 minutes
> April 14....
> In a lifetime before mine..Everyone shared their land and crops..Hunting and Helping one another in Happiness Love and Survival Together..
> Oh I still live it this way in my Head and towards Others..but I know I'm no longer surrounded by people who are living the same back towards Me....
> All of Our ..Granpappys and Grandaddys Worked their Asses off Together and Hunted Together Respecting the land.
> And Yall know I've Hunted these same Spots for 53 years now Sharing the love of the Hunt with Neighbors and all Folks
> But it's All Changed now...
> We have housing additions built all around. And these smartphones and satellite views.. this Year my areas have trails cut through them with machetes and ribbons, and paint marked on trees
> So any ol person can just ride a motorcycle right through the middle of Morel Patches..trash is thrown..and even loads dumped..There is no Respect.
> These people have
> No Caring No Love or Sharing Like Neighbors ..
> I just Hate to see it all disappear


A few years ago I was hunting in Northern Michigan and a couple of guys came into my area riding 4 wheelers from tree to tree. I feel this is Laziness,' disregard for the woods, disregard for others in the woods and their lack of concern for their toys compacting the soil very close the trees. I do not like these kind of people. they may be Mushroom hunters, but they are NOT someone that cares about the Morel.


----------



## mmh

Happy Birthday Wade, My Fungi Friend


----------



## mmh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Happy Birthday @wade My sister's birthday was yesterday the 13th, and my birthday is Monday the 16th.. No wonder we are like minded my man, we are both Aires.. Fire signs for the win.. I'll be 37 Monday, and it's amazing how much the world has changed just in my lifetime.. I mean assholes and dirt bags have been around since the beginning of time, but it seems like there are more of them now than ever before.. People are definitely changing and it's not for the better..


Too many in the woods seem to be more like poachers than hunters.


----------



## Kidd

indy_nebo said:


> What kind of trees are you finding these under?


Cherry trees


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> *OK, HERE IS THE DEAL ON THE CAMP SITES FOR THE FORAY:
> They are trying my patients but not going to let it get to me..
> I was going to get tent area B where we could park right at your site..well its closed due to flooding.. So i ended up with the four spaces at area E, now i secured #1 for myself and br5 for Friday and Sat. night. they would NOT let me reserve the other ones because THEY require two night rentals also...NOW, i have to wait until Wednesday in order to get ONE NIGHT rentals so i have to call back then to get all four.
> The good news is that they dont have ANY non electric sites rented right now so shouldn't be a problem. if there was an issue we can spill over to area C
> The other thing is that at area E we have to park at the beginning of the trail there and walk in to each camp. no big deal really. I WILL GET IT HANDLED SO NOT TO WORRY !
> 
> View attachment 4841
> 
> *


Put Wade by entrance which is where the dump station is that way he might be able to take a better crap their lol and that way we don't gotta see that sight


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> I Hope I'm Wrong but..
> Looks like its gonna be Tuff for us in our spots this year.. I turn 55 in 23 minutes
> April 14....
> In a lifetime before mine..Everyone shared their land and crops..Hunting and Helping one another in Happiness Love and Survival Together..
> Oh I still live it this way in my Head and towards Others..but I know I'm no longer surrounded by people who are living the same back towards Me....
> All of Our ..Granpappys and Grandaddys Worked their Asses off Together and Hunted Together Respecting the land.
> And Yall know I've Hunted these same Spots for 53 years now Sharing the love of the Hunt with Neighbors and all Folks
> But it's All Changed now...
> We have housing additions built all around. And these smartphones and satellite views.. this Year my areas have trails cut through them with machetes and ribbons, and paint marked on trees
> So any ol person can just ride a motorcycle right through the middle of Morel Patches..trash is thrown..and even loads dumped..There is no Respect.
> These people have
> No Caring No Love or Sharing Like Neighbors ..
> I just Hate to see it all disappear


Happy bday Wade


----------



## deleted

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO WADE AND FINDER, ENJOY YOUR CAKE AND SAVE YOUR FRIENDS A SLICE..*_


----------



## br5

wade said:


> I Hope I'm Wrong but..
> Looks like its gonna be Tuff for us in our spots this year.. I turn 55 in 23 minutes
> April 14....
> In a lifetime before mine..Everyone shared their land and crops..Hunting and Helping one another in Happiness Love and Survival Together..
> Oh I still live it this way in my Head and towards Others..but I know I'm no longer surrounded by people who are living the same back towards Me....
> All of Our ..Granpappys and Grandaddys Worked their Asses off Together and Hunted Together Respecting the land.
> And Yall know I've Hunted these same Spots for 53 years now Sharing the love of the Hunt with Neighbors and all Folks
> But it's All Changed now...
> We have housing additions built all around. And these smartphones and satellite views.. this Year my areas have trails cut through them with machetes and ribbons, and paint marked on trees
> So any ol person can just ride a motorcycle right through the middle of Morel Patches..trash is thrown..and even loads dumped..There is no Respect.
> These people have
> No Caring No Love or Sharing Like Neighbors ..
> I just Hate to see it all disappear


Happy birthday Wade


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> Well so ar all the rain has missed me other than a few sprinkles. Time to load the dog up and hit the woods before it does rain. I've got a really good spot I couldn't get to last year due to the mud. It' about a mile across plowed fields, my truck can make it through anything but I'd hate to get thrown off the property for leaving huge ass ruts.


A Good Woodsman !! Thank You Sir


----------



## deleted

WADES THE ONE ON THE LEFT..LMAO


----------



## wade

vern said:


> _*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO WADE AND FINDER, ENJOY YOUR CAKE AND SAVE YOUR FRIENDS A SLICE..*_


Man..I'd Love to get us all in a tent and fire the mother up !!


----------



## wade

br5 said:


> Happy birthday Wade


Yep.. Thinkin of Boyhood times.
Hard to remember..
I may put my Rain suit on and get in the woods.. I Won't Know if I Don't Go


----------



## scottyg11

Happy Birthday Wade and Finder. Good luck to all today. Hopefully I’ll find a few here in Martin County. I think next weekend will be better.


----------



## wade

indy_nebo said:


> I do appologize if I just came off sounding like I was reprimanding some folks. That was honestly not my intention. Just trying to remind and enlighten! Keep finding them people!!!


Very Good..No Worries..
@indy_nebo ya hit the nail on the head
Yep we should all post a reminder of this Periodically, Regularly


----------



## wade

anubis said:


> Anyone in Lawrence county finding anything?


How bout it Lawrence County? Talk to us


----------



## old man

I'm ready, this rain is warm, right down my alley.


----------



## wade

scottyg11 said:


> Happy Birthday Wade and Finder. Good luck to all today. Hopefully I’ll find a few here in Martin County. I think next weekend will be better.


@scottyg11 .. Thank you..Good Morning
Where you at this morning, are you Hunting?


----------



## wade

old man said:


> I'm ready, this rain is warm, right down my alley.


@old man .. Good morning Sir..
That's what I'm bout to Head out and Confirm..one way or the Other..
Do you think it will Move them Quick as Already today? Where are you Near Sir


----------



## wade

vern said:


> View attachment 4857
> 
> WADES THE ONE ON THE LEFT..LMAO


Sure got a pretty hat..


----------



## alabamarose83

wade said:


> I Hope I'm Wrong but..
> Looks like its gonna be Tuff for us in our spots this year.. I turn 55 in 23 minutes
> April 14....
> In a lifetime before mine..Everyone shared their land and crops..Hunting and Helping one another in Happiness Love and Survival Together..
> Oh I still live it this way in my Head and towards Others..but I know I'm no longer surrounded by people who are living the same back towards Me....
> All of Our ..Granpappys and Grandaddys Worked their Asses off Together and Hunted Together Respecting the land.
> And Yall know I've Hunted these same Spots for 53 years now Sharing the love of the Hunt with Neighbors and all Folks
> But it's All Changed now...
> We have housing additions built all around. And these smartphones and satellite views.. this Year my areas have trails cut through them with machetes and ribbons, and paint marked on trees
> So any ol person can just ride a motorcycle right through the middle of Morel Patches..trash is thrown..and even loads dumped..There is no Respect.
> These people have
> No Caring No Love or Sharing Like Neighbors ..
> I just Hate to see it all disappear


Happy birthday!!!
I cant agree more though about what you've said here. Its impossibpe to find anyone to allow you to hunt the lands because the way they get done by others when they've went on land without permission. When I do find places to go, all i see everywhere is trash and disrespect... And too many emerald ash beatles... 

Anyways enough gloomy stuff, happy birthday to all the bday boys n girls this week!!!


----------



## wade

I'd say the "Mark Twain Forest" Area 
is the Place to be Huntong today


----------



## Pabst

anubis said:


> Anyone in Lawrence county finding I just left the woods and found nothing.


----------



## Pabst

2 hours in the woods and nothing.


----------



## wade

M-Wade said:


> 2 hours in the woods and nothing.


What???


----------



## wade

Ok..I'm gonna do it 
Everyone I'm considering Renaming myself on here..some of my first Choices
*I-Vern
*La Vern
*Ta- Vern
*the Sunking
*checkmate
*stailmate
*same game
*wadeorWade
*br5 49
*I'm a Finder
*M-Wade.. whoops that's take darn it!
I really liked that one
*mmh-mmh
*Tess-La
*T-Tess
*notsydaddy
*doe nowhothedaddyis
*T tomcat
*TTomTom
*the LawrenceCoReport
Oooo Shit I can't decide..so..I'll just stick with Wade For now
Thanks for the Report
M-Lawrence-Co-Morel-Hunter-Man


----------



## scottyg11

wade said:


> @scottyg11 .. Thank you..Good Morning
> Where you at this morning, are you Hunting?


Hunting on the property and Hoosier national. I’ve found zilch. 

I Vote for the name change to 

Wa De Say


----------



## deleted

Well just seven days until the FORAY and right now....finding a pile of shrooms is looking a little sketchy..
hope im wrong...


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys.. Looks like I'll be spending it at the hospital.. My uncle is having part of his colon removed at 7:00 am Monday morning.. He's a tough old bastards.. This is the 3rd time he's had cancer in the last several years.. Hopefully they get it all this time.. I'm more worried about the chemo treatments after surgery than the surgery.. It damn near killed him last time.. 



vern said:


> Well just seven days until the FORAY and right now....finding a pile of shrooms is looking a little sketchy..
> hope im wrong...


I hope you are wrong also.. On the bright side, we should have first shot at them if they start popping.. If I don't find any next weekend, I will change my name on here to NonFinderOfTheShrooms.. Swear to God I will.. I honestly think this rain will make them pop.. I'm 120 miles north of the foray location.. I'm starting to see all the signs.. Trillium and may apples are up, plus the blooms on my pear tree are starting to open.. By next weekend it will be in full bloom.. I still think we are gonna get there right at the start of peak season.. If nothing else we should find the shit out of blacks and greys..


----------



## Guest

old man said:


> I'm ready, this rain is warm, right down my alley.


What are your thoughts on this season sir? We've had the long cold winter and the spring rains we need.. Do you think this is going to be an above average season, or a bust?


----------



## Toastyjakes

mason county illinois.. cloudy.. 56degrees 11 35am...
Stormed last night.. drove in this morning..its a peckerhead _ it's a morel and im on the board!


----------



## Toastyjakes




----------



## Guest

That's my pear tree.. Blooms just started cracking open yesterday..


----------



## bmeister

Was hoping to head out to the woods today.... but no. Temps dropping back to 30s and snow. UGH! Will this weather ever straighten out?


----------



## deleted

bmeister said:


> Was hoping to head out to the woods today.... but no. Temps dropping back to 30s and snow. UGH! Will this weather ever straighten out?


where have you been hiding girl...shrooms are much easier to see in the snow...
you must be pretty far up north.


----------



## engalwood

All I found today


----------



## indy_nebo

wade said:


> Very Good..No Worries..
> @indy_nebo ya hit the nail on the head
> Yep we should all post a reminder of this Periodically, Regularly


I will post a reminder about once a week. Happy B-day homie! How about Wadethrutheriver-justtogetadrop? Doesn't really roll of the tongue, but seems like it fits ur lifestyle this time o' year!...


engalwood said:


> View attachment 4877
> View attachment 4878
> 
> 
> All I found today


Lol, that 2nd one looks like an eagle took a dump and barely missed ya!!!

Finder, best wishes for ur uncle bro... let's get out there and get him some of mother nature's candy!


----------



## engalwood

indy_nebo said:


> I will post a reminder about once a week. Happy B-day homie! How about Wadethrutheriver-justtogetadrop? Doesn't really roll of the tongue, but seems like it fits ur lifestyle this time o' year!...
> 
> Lol, that 2nd one looks like an eagle took a dump and barely missed ya!!!
> 
> Finder, best wishes for ur uncle bro... let's get out there and get him some of mother nature's candy!



No it wasnt, looked like early stages of some shroom growth my friend.


----------



## elmgirl

Toastyjakes said:


> I've seen two reports out of michigan... did we just skip illinois Illinois and Indiana or are we going like the year with the polar snap and everyone is gonna pop at the same time and get to pick for a couple weeks at the same time then it's over with very little run...


Thats what im thinkin 
My sister lives in illinois she said they r finding them everywhere there ....


----------



## Nelson Wong

Girlfriend and I hike around Brown County for 4 hours and found nothing - hiked around Ogle and Struhl lake and creeks and the ground is really really dry. Maybe we are new and had some issue identifying the trees 

We will try again next week. For now, I am going to study up on the tree identification 

Hopefully the rain tonight and next week will bring more mushrooms!


----------



## wade

Hmmm Well by Coensadence I drove off into a No Antenna Area..and hit the Woods Right after my Last Posting..
And had all that time to think..
By the way Found ZERO ZERO Morels..
I've came straight past all or any post that have been added ,haven't looked or read any of them. Instead I've intentionally scrolled straight to here and began typing...
So I could say this @M-Wade ....
Hello Sir and New Member..
Thank You for Your Lawrence County Report..
Sorry if I Discouraged you..with such a Bullet to the Bone..Shot at Humor..
Still yet Sir it could be the least of things that happens around here..
And you made it so iresistably Easy.
We all do Want you to feel welcome and your own Freedoms Here with us..
All this being said and Sincere..
New Friend...its your call ..but I'm asking you as a Favor... to Consider another name to use on here..as I have already been using *wade* for my 2nd year now
.. again it's your call Brother..
Welcome Aboard and hope you will join in with us on The 21st... 
P.S. I don't think anyone is using 
** BeaverPleaser** yet 
Thank You Sir


----------



## Guest

Just snapped this screenshot from Chris Matherly's morel forecast video.. Looks like our foray is taking place in an area he's predicting will have an epic season.. He's saying all of Indiana will have an above average season this year..


----------



## Nelson Wong

I don't really mind using my real name. I have nothing to hide. I am just here to learn more about mushrooms growing, hunting, and anything mushroom related  

I think I might hit up a few parks near my house and search for signs of mushrooms tomorrow  

p.s. Even if I find no mushrooms, I got my exercise from hikinggg!


----------



## wade

scottyg11 said:


> Hunting on the property and Hoosier national. I’ve found zilch.
> 
> I Vote for the name change to
> 
> Wa De Say


That is funny


----------



## elmgirl

Friday morning I did a quick walk over at Lieber before work i take morning walks there all thetime its usually deserted at that time but friday im pretty sure every mushroom hunter around was there but nothing very little may apples not even opened in most areas and ground was extremely dry after work i did a 2 mile walk at McCormicks creek nothing.....hoping i can get over to worthington tomorrow to check a couple spots there


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Well just seven days until the FORAY and right now....finding a pile of shrooms is looking a little sketchy..
> hope im wrong...


Looks like Our Foray, on the 21st is gonna to be PERFECT TIMING


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> Here's my .02 worth if you want to change your name.
> 
> After the picture of you displaying your fine survival technique the other day, displaying those legs and hat.I'm gonna go with some kind of chicken hawk or buzzard.


Oooo some funny shit


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes guys.. Looks like I'll be spending it at the hospital.. My uncle is having part of his colon removed at 7:00 am Monday morning.. He's a tough old bastards.. This is the 3rd time he's had cancer in the last several years.. Hopefully they get it all this time.. I'm more worried about the chemo treatments after surgery than the surgery.. It damn near killed him last time..
> 
> 
> I hope you are wrong also.. On the bright side, we should have first shot at them if they start popping.. If I don't find any next weekend, I will change my name on here to NonFinderOfTheShrooms.. Swear to God I will.. I honestly think this rain will make them pop.. I'm 120 miles north of the foray location.. I'm starting to see all the signs.. Trillium and may apples are up, plus the blooms on my pear tree are starting to open.. By next weekend it will be in full bloom.. I still think we are gonna get there right at the start of peak season.. If nothing else we should find the shit out of blacks and greys..


Nonfinder it ain't even gonna be like that Brothers WE GONNA FIND UM


----------



## wade

Toastyjakes said:


> View attachment 4873


What the Hell is that ?


----------



## wade

bmeister said:


> Was hoping to head out to the woods today.... but no. Temps dropping back to 30s and snow. UGH! Will this weather ever straighten out?


Magic 8 ball says YES


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Just snapped this screenshot from Chris Matherly's morel forecast video.. Looks like our foray is taking place in an area he's predicting will have an epic season.. He's saying all of Indiana will have an above average season this year..
> View attachment 4880


GO VERN!!! Thank You
Oh...Sorry I ment GO GOD !!!
He's the one who does the weather Right?
but a small thanks to you also vern


----------



## wade

Nelson Wong said:


> I don't really mind using my real name. I have nothing to hide. I am just here to learn more about mushrooms growing, hunting, and anything mushroom related
> 
> I think I might hit up a few parks near my house and search for signs of mushrooms tomorrow
> 
> p.s. Even if I find no mushrooms, I got my exercise from hikinggg!


Who dis????


----------



## br5

Here's conditions in Kokomo today. Lilacs have buds, 10 days from now they'll be full bloom.


----------



## br5

Getting ready to apply letters, not exactly what I thought we'd get,







but it's free. Thanks Pepsi. Decided to sip a little bourbon and watch Barret Jackson.


----------



## mmh

Nelson Wong said:


> Girlfriend and I hike around Brown County for 4 hours and found nothing - hiked around Ogle and Struhl lake and creeks and the ground is really really dry. Maybe we are new and had some issue identifying the trees
> 
> We will try again next week. For now, I am going to study up on the tree identification
> 
> Hopefully the rain tonight and next week will bring more mushrooms!


Brown county average soil temps. for the last 5 days has been 49.6 degrees. The 5 year average for this time of year is 58.6. So you may be a tad early but continue your search and I hope it will pay off.


----------



## wade

br5 said:


> Here's conditions in Kokomo today. Lilacs have buds, 10 days from now they'll be full bloom.
> View attachment 4881
> View attachment 4881


Nice Report... Everyone Begin Your Countdowns.. or Countups


----------



## wade

br5 said:


> Getting ready to apply letters, not exactly what I thought we'd get,
> View attachment 4884
> but it's free. Thanks Pepsi. Decided to sip a little bourbon and watch Barret Jackson.


Ooo..K. So your gonna sip and sip a lil
Bourbon and put Letters on a sign straight.. Hmmm Hhhmmm.....
We ain't mad at ya....
Wait ..Oh Ooooo Sorry Man I get..
You need the Bourbon to Keep From Shaking.. Right? Don't Sip, DRINK IT


----------



## wade

mmh said:


> Brown county average soil temps. for the last 5 days has been 49.6 degrees. The 5 year average for this time of year is 58.6. So you may be a tad early but continue your search and I hope it will pay off.


Excellent Reporting Thank you mmh


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Looks like Our Foray, on the 21st is gonna to be PERFECT TIMING


You really think that we can go from zero to perfect in one week boss ??


----------



## deleted

I dont know about next week but i am damn glad it wasn't this week..


----------



## wade

vern said:


> You really think that we can go from zero to perfect in one week boss ??


Yes.. Everyone. Pay no attention to the bearded Old Guy behind the curtain..
Heck YES!!! VERN...its gonna be Perfect and Excellent Cool And Awesome no matter what 
But I also say Yes.. it gonna be perfect timing for Hunting and Finding Combined..
The 14th..no..the 15th now and they still aren't showing themselves yet..
Oooo yea...they gonna be Popping up like a 16 yr old Boy when His sister's girlfriend's all spend the night..


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Yes.. Everyone. Pay no attention to the bearded Old Guy behind the curtain..
> Heck YES!!! VERN...its gonna be Perfect and Excellent Cool And Awesome no matter what
> But I also say Yes.. it gonna be perfect timing for Hunting and Finding Combined..
> The 14th..no..the 15th now and they still aren't showing themselves yet..
> Oooo yea...they gonna be Popping up like a 16 yr old Boy when His sister's girlfriend's all spend the night..


OK everybody, you heard the man..


----------



## mmh

I have recently been reading posts that refer to "respect" for elders, land owners and especially Nature.
A lot of the knowledge I have is from my elders or other people that have taught me about things that I did not know of.
I am very moved by the posts recently about respecting the land and woods I strongly feel that when I am in the woods I am a guest of Mother Nature. I greatly respect and am glad to hear that there are others here that care so much about the environment that gives them Joy Enjoy what we have.


----------



## wade

vern said:


> I dont know about next week but i am damn glad it wasn't this week..


Yes..no doubt...The 21st is a great time for each year good choice Vern


----------



## br5

Okay, here it is. I held off on the bourbon till after I had the line.


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> Nonfinder it ain't even gonna be like that Brothers WE GONNA FIND UM


Hell no it aint.. That's why I said that lol.. They are up now.. They're just hiding under the leaf litter still.. I agree with you, our foray is at the perfect time.. We will find blacks greys and yellows.. Are there a lot of cherry trees and poplar trees around Paynetown? If there are, we might hit a score of a lifetime on blacks..


br5 said:


> Getting ready to apply letters, not exactly what I thought we'd get,
> View attachment 4884
> but it's free. Thanks Pepsi. Decided to sip a little bourbon and watch Barret Jackson.


You've got to be kidding me LMAO.. It's gonna look like we stold a Pepsi banner and just put our own letters over it lol.. Seriously though, thanks for assembling it for us.. #BogusBanner #GeeThanksPepsi 


br5 said:


> Okay, here it is. I held off on the bourbon till after I had the line.
> View attachment 4886


It looks good man..


----------



## bmeister

vern said:


> where have you been hiding girl...shrooms are much easier to see in the snow...
> you must be pretty far up north.


I've been defrosting from the winter. In Northern Indiana (St Joe County) .... obviously too far North for warmer weather. We have a perfect place for them to grow and they do, just need the weather to cooperate. And I'm getting so restless I'm about to go looking in the cold! LOL


----------



## wade

br5 said:


> Okay, here it is. I held off on the bourbon till after I had the line.
> View attachment 4886


Line of What...bring that Bourbon and some of that Line My Brother br5
And We 
Are Proud of Our Original First Fun Banner!
Yeah !!


----------



## br5

wade said:


> Line of What...bring that Bourbon and some of that Line My Brother br5
> And We
> Are Proud of Our Original First Fun Banner!
> Yeah !!


Line on the letters so they're straight. Lol


----------



## wade

I'm thinking bout Wearing Nothing but Our Banner and Streaking Across the Causeway and Back...
So Yall keep an Eye on Once I get to Drink'n.... foreal


----------



## deleted

bmeister said:


> I've been defrosting from the winter. In Northern Indiana (St Joe County) .... obviously too far North for warmer weather. We have a perfect place for them to grow and they do, just need the weather to cooperate. And I'm getting so restless I'm about to go looking in the cold! LOL


Take a leisurely stroll down for the camp and hunt with us..


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> I'm thinking bout Wearing Nothing but Our Banner and Streaking Across the Causeway and Back...
> So Yall keep an Eye on Once I get to Drink'n.... foreal


we might have to chain your ass to the picnic table..


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> View attachment 4894
> View attachment 4895
> ON LANDOWNER RESPECT!!!
> 
> I was so passed this morning at one of my spots I would have......... not gonna say it, that would make it premeditated.
> Little history. Last year I found over a $1000 worth of hunting gear. Three very nice trail cams and the most elaborate treestand I've ever seen.
> So I wrote on a piece of paper, NO TRESPASSING and went to the cameras and smiled with my little sign. Never bothered anything, we'l maybe I took a smoke break up in the stand.
> Fast forward to today.
> This motherfaqur has destroyed the woods making 4wheeler trails everywhere, not a lap through, a faqn motocross track leaving 12" deep ruts everywhere.
> I would never draw first blood, but this motherfaqur better get ready to BLEED cause it's on.


I wanna help


----------



## deleted

Is this a Poplar ?


----------



## wade

vern said:


> we might have to chain your ass to the picnic table..


I use to swim across the Lake and Back Right there at Paynetown..
Also at Harden Ridge, like it weren't Nothing... Just having a Nice Lil Swim.
.. But that was Before I Knew that I could die...and didn't care Anyway.
I learned to swim when I was a boy taking lessons at Mcormick Creek State park


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Is this a Poplar ?
> View attachment 4896
> View attachment 4897


Sure looks like it is Vern, but I need to see a lil more of it


----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> View attachment 4894
> View attachment 4895
> ON LANDOWNER RESPECT!!!
> 
> I was so passed this morning at one of my spots I would have......... not gonna say it, that would make it premeditated.
> Little history. Last year I found over a $1000 worth of hunting gear. Three very nice trail cams and the most elaborate treestand I've ever seen.
> So I wrote on a piece of paper, NO TRESPASSING and went to the cameras and smiled with my little sign. Never bothered anything, we'l maybe I took a smoke break up in the stand.
> Fast forward to today.
> This motherfaqur has destroyed the woods making 4wheeler trails everywhere, not a lap through, a faqn motocross track leaving 12" deep ruts everywhere.
> I would never draw first blood, but this motherfaqur better get ready to BLEED cause it's on.


That's Bull Spit.. Someone needs to be held responsible for that.. I'd dig a big arse pit big enough for the entire four wheeler to fall into.. So they won't have a four wheeler to tear up your woods with anymore..
I see you got the TOS pop up to huh lol.. They don't like our page around here.. We go to far off topic and use obscene language and wacky tobaccy.. I guarantee our thread is responsible for half of this entire websites page views though.. We're gonna show everybody next weekend that there's a method to our madness.. We're gonna find more mushrooms in a day and a half than they will find all season.. #HoosierHeros


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Sure looks like it is Vern, but I need to see a lil more of it


i first found this tree about five years ago. i sat on a rock ledge behind it...while i sat there, i spotted a shroom, then saw another and another. within ten foot of this tree i found FIFTY Morals..now every year sense i always get ten or fifteen under it..lol


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That's Bull Spit.. Someone needs to be held responsible for that.. I'd dig a big arse pit big enough for the entire four wheeler to fall into.. So they won't have a four wheeler to tear up your woods with anymore..
> I see you got the TOS pop up to huh lol.. They don't like our page around here.. We go to far off topic and use obscene language and wacky tobaccy.. I guarantee our thread is responsible for half of this entire websites page views though.. We're gonna show everybody next weekend that there's a method to our madness.. We're gonna find more mushrooms in a day and a half than they will find all season.. #HoosierHeros


THATS RIGHT


----------



## wade

vern said:


> i first found this tree about five years ago. i sat on a rock ledge behind it...while i sat there, i spotted a shroom, then saw another and another. within ten foot of this tree i found FIFTY Morals..now every year sense i always get ten or fifteen under it..lol


NICE


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Is this a Poplar ?
> View attachment 4896
> View attachment 4897


Yup that's a poplar for sure.. Light grey bark with deep flat ridges and diamond shape furrows.. It's tall and straight with no limbs close to the bottom..


----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> I use my phone, what's a tos pop up?


It's was a pop up add but instead of an advertisement it was the terms of service for the website.. Everyone probably got it most people probably closed it without reading it..


----------



## br5

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Hell no it aint.. That's why I said that lol.. They are up now.. They're just hiding under the leaf litter still.. I agree with you, our foray is at the perfect time.. We will find blacks greys and yellows.. Are there a lot of cherry trees and poplar trees around Paynetown? If there are, we might hit a score of a lifetime on blacks..
> 
> You've got to be kidding me LMAO.. It's gonna look like we stold a Pepsi banner and just put our own letters over it lol.. Seriously though, thanks for assembling it for us.. #BogusBanner #GeeThanksPepsi
> 
> It looks good man..


Thanks,
Pepsi supplied the letters as well. It's really big. We'll have to take a picture of the group in front of it with Pepsi in our hand.


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> I guarantee Indiana is making this site more money than the rest put together. If they want political correctness, maybe they should have voted for Hillary. Hell they probably did and there still butt hurt.


How the hell does anybody make any money, there's no advertisements anywhere ??


----------



## deleted

Anybody that voted for Hillary has my sincere condolences..lol


----------



## wade

Here are pics from today..many good signs..but not all of the signs.. This is about 3 Miles Crows Fly from Paynetown. We call this spot "Candy Carmel Apple"
It Gets direct Southern exposure and lots of sun almost all day.. it's one of our main Earliest spots..Usually No One Else Hunts Here...and if we dont get here Early they get so big that they fall over.. but they are not up still


----------



## deleted

No shit, really ? i dont get any at all. could be my add blocker


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> Here ya go Vern, have a look, just a couple of many.
> View attachment 4908


Why hasn't Vern been seeing the Adds?


----------



## deleted

My stupid cat is still worn out from the three hour hunt yesterday...i couldnt keep up with her..shit, she ran right past three shrooms..


----------



## Guest

br5 said:


> Thanks,
> Pepsi supplied the letters as well. It's really big. We'll have to take a picture of the group in front of it with Pepsi in our hand.


Gotcha, I thought they sent you a blank banner and you had to provide the letters.. It looks better than I thought it would..



wade said:


> Here are pics from today..many good signs..but not all of the signs.. This is about 3 Miles Crows Fly from Paynetown. We call this spot "Candy Carmel Apple"
> It Gets direct Southern exposure and lots of sun almost all day.. it's one of our main Earliest spots..Usually No One Else Hunts Here...and if we dont get here Early they get so big that they fall over.. but they are not up still yet today...
> View attachment 4900
> View attachment 4901
> View attachment 4902
> View attachment 4903
> View attachment 4904
> View attachment 4905


Those woods are prime to start popping.. Devil's Urn usually start popping when the black morels do.. The yellows start popping when the may apples open.. Any day now buddy.. I guarantee there are some blacks under that leaf litter..



T tom said:


> Here ya go Vern, have a look, just a couple of many.
> View attachment 4908


Mine opened a whole new tab in my browser.. It wasn't a little add like those, it was a whole web page.. Someone may have reported me then.. I have a feeling the same troll from a few years back is still here.. I wish I would have saved his IP address.. I'll tell you guys my suspicions at the get together.. I'm not gonna post it here..


----------



## deleted

The only add i see is for Nutsacks Nutsacks..lmao


----------



## deleted

@guff76 , got your ears on...shoot me an email when you get a chance. got something to tell ya pal..
[email protected]


----------



## Lehrmanrm

Hey all! Long time follower, infrequent poster. Live in adams county but have the opportunity to hunt in Greene County on private property near shakamak state park. Was wondering if anyone has been in the area and had any luck. I cant make it down until April 27-29 but still excited to go. Never been "south" for a hunt.


----------



## deleted

Lehrmanrm said:


> Hey all! Long time follower, infrequent poster. Live in adams county but have the opportunity to hunt in Greene County on private property near shakamak state park. Was wondering if anyone has been in the area and had any luck. I cant make it down until April 27-29 but still excited to go. Never been "south" for a hunt.


Welcome to the loony Bin..lol. im way down south so i cant help with your question..happy hunting.


----------



## Guest

Lehrmanrm said:


> Hey all! Long time follower, infrequent poster. Live in adams county but have the opportunity to hunt in Greene County on private property near shakamak state park. Was wondering if anyone has been in the area and had any luck. I cant make it down until April 27-29 but still excited to go. Never been "south" for a hunt.


I don't think they grow in Greene county man.. If you want to send me directions to the property and let the owner know that I'm coming.. I'd be happy to go check it for you so you don't waste a trip down and your time.. Honestly man I'm not that familiar with that part of the state..


----------



## golddustshroomin

bmeister said:


> I've been defrosting from the winter. In Northern Indiana (St Joe County) .... obviously too far North for warmer weather. We have a perfect place for them to grow and they do, just need the weather to cooperate. And I'm getting so restless I'm about to go looking in the cold! LOL


It’s cold up here isn’t it!!! Snow on Monday wth?! Not too far from you; I feel your pain!!!


----------



## Indiana Jed

Found 14 grey today in Washington County, first time in this spot (creek bed)and it got dark before I finished. Under an elm tree.


----------



## Indiana Jed

.


----------



## wade

Indiana Jed said:


> Found 14 grey today in Washington County, first time in this spot (creek bed)and it got dark before I finished. Under an elm tree.


Awesome Reporting Jed. Thank You


----------



## jessicaleigh87

engalwood said:


> Wasnt one?


I posted that the other day just playing around and forgot to say so lol getting little stir crazy over here.


----------



## deleted

Indiana Jed said:


> Found 14 grey today in Washington County, first time in this spot (creek bed)and it got dark before I finished. Under an elm tree.


That's awesome Jed. That's about where our group are meeting Saturday to camp and hunt at Lake Monroe. thanks for the update pal.


----------



## br5

T tom said:


> View attachment 4894
> View attachment 4895
> ON LANDOWNER RESPECT!!!
> 
> I was so passed this morning at one of my spots I would have......... not gonna say it, that would make it premeditated.
> Little history. Last year I found over a $1000 worth of hunting gear. Three very nice trail cams and the most elaborate treestand I've ever seen.
> So I wrote on a piece of paper, NO TRESPASSING and went to the cameras and smiled with my little sign. Never bothered anything, we'l maybe I took a smoke break up in the stand.
> Fast forward to today.
> This motherfaqur has destroyed the woods making 4wheeler trails everywhere, not a lap through, a faqn motocross track leaving 12" deep ruts everywhere.
> I would never draw first blood, but this motherfaqur better get ready to BLEED cause it's on.


Ttom, do you own the land? Here's what the neighbor behind me decided to do with a small valley with a stream.


----------



## br5

T tom said:


> You can take my picture but holding a Pepsi would be a conflict of interest, BUDWEISER is my sponsor.


You don't have to drink it. Why don't you see if jungle boys will sponcer next years.


----------



## br5

T tom said:


> Here ya go Vern, have a look, just a couple of many.
> View attachment 4908


Trucks and ammo, gotta like that. If you don't you're probably not a hoosier.


----------



## br5

Indiana Jed said:


> .


Awesome Jed, we now know their up and some have decent size. Cold weather will hold them. Bloomington had 4 nights in the 60s, we'll find some for sure, quantity is another thing.


----------



## deleted

The average temp for here is in the seventies right now...only going to be 70 just one day for at least the next ten days...its killin me.


----------



## Lehrmanrm

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I don't think they grow in Greene county man.. If you want to send me directions to the property and let the owner know that I'm coming.. I'd be happy to go check it for you so you don't waste a trip down and your time.. Honestly man I'm not that familiar with that part of the state..


That's disappointing but I'll probably go anyway my step daughters grandparents have 50 acres in the area and thought instead of them always driving up this way to meet us half way I'd go all the way down and make a trip of it to scope it out. They've never hunted nor has anyone asked to hunt so he doesn't know of it's very fruitful or not


----------



## piker815

usually lurk this site for years and decided to join...friend of mine found 8 yesterday in Pike County..I'm in northern Indiana


----------



## wade

vern said:


> The average temp for here is in the seventies right now...only going to be 70 just one day for at least the next ten days...its killin me.


I'm stir Crazy for sure, but Myself & Robin need the Rest..we will not go to our spots again till maybe Wednesday. 
We are gonna be Hunting Near Evansville Tuesday With My Uncle, & Nephew Also Tess plans to join us..


----------



## deleted

piker815 said:


> usually lurk this site for years and decided to join...friend of mine found 8 yesterday in Pike County..I'm in northern Indiana


welcome aboard piker, we are a bunch of crazy people here but when its time for business we get real serious.


----------



## deleted

Wade, this friggin weather is about to get me down pal. i need to be filling up a sack !!


----------



## wade

I'm going back and review some of last year's finds...Why? Nothing is making sence..And Nothing Can with this Weather Pattern...
Still; I'm going to review and get something comparative in my Head..
To Curve & Calm .my Anxiety


----------



## wade

Yep Vern me and you are feeling the Same this morning...
I'm also going to reorganize our Hunting Gear , Making Sure we are Ready for the Month Ahead..


----------



## deleted

If any of you people are going to church this morning....pray for the shrooms please, couldn't hurt to ask..hehehe


----------



## piker815

vern said:


> welcome aboard piker, we are a bunch of crazy people here but when its time for business we get real serious.


thanks.....im headed south on 22nd to Pike..figure I should hit the groove right about then


----------



## wade

piker815 said:


> thanks.....im headed south on 22nd to Pike..figure I should hit the groove right about then


Howdy piker... wade here...
Just a few minutes ago . I received report of people beginning to find small bags of them Near Evansville


----------



## Shroom man

Hello fellow shroomers, season has started I managed to check a couple early spots yesterday in Washington county and found one little black just started to poke through the leaves, pores hadn't even opened up yet , i left it for seed definitely looking forward to next weekend just need some sun and humidity now to grow them up.


----------



## wade

If anyone has noticed that's about 6 solid Confirmations from around Near Evansville.. We headed down Tuesday and Might stay over for Wednesday and Thursday


----------



## piker815

wade said:


> Howdy piker... wade here...
> Just a few minutes ago . I received report of people beginning to find small bags of them Near Evansville


hi wade....friends text me on Friday their cousin had found 1 and yesterday the 8..i grew up in Pike so I always head down every year


----------



## engalwood

Not shroom related but LETS go Pacers!


----------



## golddustshroomin

piker815 said:


> usually lurk this site for years and decided to join...friend of mine found 8 yesterday in Pike County..I'm in northern Indiana


Where at in northern Indiana? I’m in the nortwest part of the state... pretty ridiculous this year I was scoring big last year on this date!!!


----------



## Shroom man

Good luck on the foray next weekend, ilI' be watching for pics and updates


----------



## jesterman5

Northeast part of the state here. Going stir crazy myself. Haven't even attempted to go looking yet after reading all you southern folks reports. Thanks for all the updates. It's refreshing to see so many share this same passion in the Hoosier state.


----------



## Guest

Lehrmanrm said:


> That's disappointing but I'll probably go anyway my step daughters grandparents have 50 acres in the area and thought instead of them always driving up this way to meet us half way I'd go all the way down and make a trip of it to scope it out. They've never hunted nor has anyone asked to hunt so he doesn't know of it's very fruitful or not


Sorry man, I was trying to be funny lol.. I'm sure they grow in Greene county.. They grow all over this state.. Usually the 27th would be late for the southern part of the state, but with the screwed up weather we are having this year, you should find some.. Good luck buddy..


----------



## deleted

Time for my mid morning nap.....carry on gang


----------



## piker815

golddustshroomin said:


> Where at in northern Indiana? I’m in the nortwest part of the state... pretty ridiculous this year I was scoring big last year on this date!!!


north central...Elkhart County


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Sorry man, I was trying to be funny lol.. I'm sure they grow in Greene county.. They grow all over this state.. Usually the 27th would be late for the southern part of the state, but with the screwed up weather we are having this year, you should find some.. Good luck buddy..


I have a 
Green County MOREL MAP I can sell ya


----------



## Lehrmanrm

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Sorry man, I was trying to be funny lol.. I'm sure they grow in Greene county.. They grow all over this state.. Usually the 27th would be late for the southern part of the state, but with the screwed up weather we are having this year, you should find some.. Good luck buddy..


Haha no worries...I'm usually late to the joke... I haven't found anything here in almost 2 years so I figured I'd try south but with my work schedule it's hard to find time to leave.


----------



## Spazlee

well 39 degrees and rain such a nice day decided to go check out one of my black spots here in cass county. None. Will probably be the end of this week before any show.


----------



## jesterman5

T tom said:


> For some reason the whole state of Ohio is finding them near the state line. I seen last night NW Ohio is on the board. I'm not worried at all, in the past when I found anything before the 15th, the season ended up sucking.


I'm going to give it a try in a week. Crazy that will probably be too early even. I hope to read some good stories and many finds from the foray.


----------



## kevin&ang

We were in South Central Indiana (Monroe County) and I also think it will be another week, or more.


----------



## Kokomorel

kevin&ang said:


> We were in South Central Indiana (Monroe County) and I also think it will be another week, or more.


Here in Kokomo at least another week


----------



## Kokomorel

kevin&ang said:


> We were in South Central Indiana (Monroe County) and I also think it will be another week, or more.


Was out Friday and Saturday covered about 100 acres no morels


----------



## Kokomorel

kevin&ang said:


> We were in South Central Indiana (Monroe County) and I also think it will be another week, or more.


Anybody been home around Mrs. Sinola are Salamonie reservoir


----------



## Kokomorel

kevin&ang said:


> We were in South Central Indiana (Monroe County) and I also think it will be another week,
> 
> 
> kevin&ang said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were in South Central Indiana (Monroe County) and I also think it will be another week, or more.
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen fish just know morels waiting on warm weather turkeys are common sore tomorrow
> 
> 
> kevin&ang said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were in South Central Indiana (Monroe County) and I also think it will be another week, or more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> catching fish just no morels
Click to expand...


----------



## gbmillerman

Anybody north of Bloomington going out and actually hunting is probably doing more harm then good. Good to get out and scout and clean up the woods, but to actually expect to find anything and doing circles around trees is just killing all those little pins that just started growing. Cool the jets and let them grow a little bit bigger


----------



## gbmillerman

This season may be a little later than last year, but historically it’s probaly going to be right on time, I normally find my first pickable morel very late April, early May and pick through Mothers Day, so keep the faith! They will come


----------



## Gudenhot

Heading out north of Evansville this afternoon. Wish me luck. I know the ticks will be excited to see me. 

Tim


----------



## Gudenhot

Kokomorel said:


> Was out Friday and Saturday covered about 100 acres no morels


You must have one of those off-road Segways. That's a lot of ground to cover. 

Won't be long...


----------



## bshroomn

Hello fellow Hoosiers


----------



## bshroomn

A moel snow globe in honor of Monday’s forecast


----------



## Kokomorel

Gudenhot said:


> You must have one of those off-road Segways. That's a lot of ground to cover.
> 
> Won't be long...


No but I do have a four wheeler was mostly looking for deer sheds and morels


----------



## Kokomorel

Gudenhot said:


> You must have one of those off-road Segways. That's a lot of ground to cover.
> 
> Won't be long...


That is all on private ground


----------



## wade

gbmillerman said:


> This season may be a little later than last year, but historically it’s probaly going to be right on time, I normally find my first pickable morel very late April, early May and pick through Mothers Day, so keep the faith! They will come


That's Right..
*last 2 weeks of April 
*first 2 weeks of May
We all bout to HAVE SOME FUN


----------



## wade

Gudenhot said:


> Heading out north of Evansville this afternoon. Wish me luck. I know the ticks will be excited to see me.
> 
> Tim


@Gudenhot ..Wade here...please let me know if you see any mosquitoes..though I sure dout there's any yet


----------



## Shroom man

wade said:


> @Gudenhot ..Wade here...please let me know if you see any mosquitoes..though I sure dout there's any yet


Seen skeeters a couple weeks ago ugh not ready for that worst thing about summer


----------



## morelas must-shroom

wade said:


> @Gudenhot ..Wade here...please let me know if you see any mosquitoes..though I sure dout there's any yet


Wade, I killed a mosquito on my outdoor porch Friday. Huntington County. But it was 77 degrees that day and 75 the day before.


----------



## ticem816

Hey Piker815 fancy seeing you here! Lets do some shroomin up nort this year!


----------



## wade

mmh said:


> A few years ago I was hunting in Northern Michigan and a couple of guys came into my area riding 4 wheelers from tree to tree. I feel this is Laziness,' disregard for the woods, disregard for others in the woods and their lack of concern for their toys compacting the soil very close the trees. I do not like these kind of people. they may be Mushroom hunters, but they are NOT someone that cares about the Morel.


Yep @mmh .. and Everyone I Agree ..
Drive it to the Edge of the Woods and Park it !! And WALK IN !!...
Otherwise if I see um running thru the woods Tree to Tree..I like to Just take my shotgun and shot their damm moter so it blows up LIKE IN THE MOVIES and watch them get Blown through the Trees and land in Briers in Shock.
I'd also enjoy Grabbing them off of it and beat their face.


----------



## piker815

ticem816 said:


> Hey Piker815 fancy seeing you here! Lets do some shroomin up nort this year!


yeah dat sound goot!!!


----------



## Guest

Just a reminder guys.. Please don't feed the trolls.. They hate that.. Just ignore them and they'll get tired of talking to themself and leave..


----------



## wade

morelas must-shroom said:


> Wade, I killed a mosquito on my outdoor porch Friday. Huntington County. But it was 77 degrees that day and 75 the day before.


@morelas must-shroom 
Thank You For this info
There's a Morel up somewhere maybe 2
They are always out when I'm finding lots of Morels


----------



## Gudenhot

wade said:


> @Gudenhot ..Wade here...please let me know if you see any mosquitoes..though I sure dout there's any yet


Likely too cold for many today, but, yes,they are out. Just not near summer level yet buddy.


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Just a reminder guys.. Please don't feed the trolls.. They hate that.. Just ignore them and they'll get tired of talking to themself and leave..


A Clue .. Hhhmmm.....


----------



## wade

Shroom man said:


> Seen skeeters a couple weeks ago ugh not ready for that worst thing about summer


@Shroom man ..Thank You..
Hhhmmm 
.Yep..I didn't encounter many Mosquitoes during Morel season last year..Neither did we Find a Flourish of Morels..
Something is similar about their stages and temps they can survive


----------



## golddustshroomin

Ive got a cabin rented near Nashville Indiana for the 19th & 20th. Anyone have recommendations on where I should hunt? Lots of places to chose from... any thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## Gudenhot

Something off track, no pun intended. I started using GIAI GPS ap on my phone. It's free unless you get extra map packs, but shows your entire hike time, distance, etc. It works very well, simple (my fav), and has all sorts of other feature for nerds. Ha. 

Anywho, just wanted to share. I've got a private camp here on 80 acres and sometimes it tough to know if you have wandered off track or onto someone else's property.

I'll be back later peeps. Heading to the woods shortly.

Tim


----------



## wade

golddustshroomin said:


> Ive got a cabin rented near Nashville Indiana for the 19th & 20th. Anyone have recommendations on where I should hunt? Lots of places to chose from... any thoughts are appreciated!


*You Won't Know if You Don't Go*
So Hunt Everywhere High and Low ...areas that received all day sun, when we had sun should have popped


----------



## golddustshroomin

wade said:


> *You Won't Know if You Don't Go*
> So Hunt Everywhere High and Low ...areas that received all day sun, when we had sun should have popped


Lol thanks Wade!!! You’re a poet did you know it?!


----------



## golddustshroomin

wade said:


> *You Won't Know if You Don't Go*
> So Hunt Everywhere High and Low ...areas that received all day sun, when we had sun should have popped


It’s such a vast area and I am not familiar with it... wasn’t sure if there was a good place to start.


----------



## engalwood

Next weekend will be EPIC!!!!


----------



## piker815

My wife saw on facebook or somewhere today someone said found shrooms in Wabash and Laporte County..I say no way...


----------



## Shroom man

wade said:


> @Shroom man ..Thank You..
> Hhhmmm
> .Yep..I didn't encounter many Mosquitoes during Morel season last year..Neither did we Find a Flourish of Morels..
> Something is similar about their stages and temps they can survive


Yep your right seems that they both like the humidity


----------



## Guest

golddustshroomin said:


> It’s such a vast area and I am not familiar with it... wasn’t sure if there was a good place to start.


Hesitation point in Brown Co state park.. Head all the way down to the bottom ground.. After you make it through the oak trees it turns into nothing but poplars, elms, and Sycamore trees.. I wouldn't advise you to go down there alone, take someone with you.. It's a challenging hike, especially on the way back up, but you will be rewarded greatly for your efforts..


----------



## Shroom man

Shroom man said:


> Yep your right seems that they both like the humidity


----------



## harleyrider

Hunted for 2 hours yesterday in Morgan County (Mooresville). Did not find any, although conditions seemed ideal. This spot is somewhat feast & famine, so might not be entirely representative of the area. Was disappointed to see cold/rain today (again)


----------



## golddustshroomin

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Hesitation point in Brown Co state park.. Head all the way down to the bottom ground.. After you make it through the oak trees it turns into nothing but poplars, elms, and Sycamore trees.. I wouldn't advise you to go down there alone, take someone with you.. It's a challenging hike, especially on the way back up, but you will be rewarded greatly for your efforts..


Thank you!!! I greatly appreciate the suggestion!


----------



## wade

piker815 said:


> My wife saw on facebook or somewhere today someone said found shrooms in Wabash and Laporte County..I say no way...


Micro pops


----------



## wade

Here's some fun screenshots from last years thread


----------



## piker815

wade said:


> Micro pops


No sure what that means..we have very little green stuff up and I know the ground temp is not 50 degrees yet


----------



## wade




----------



## wade




----------



## wade




----------



## wade

this one is from "Candy Carmel Apple"
Where I found Zero yesterday
So do yall think they will be there tomorrow?


----------



## elmgirl

IM SO OVER THIS WEATHER......


----------



## gbmillerman

Just took the pup for a little walk,bloodroot is up in Northwest Indiana, and the Turkeys are gobbling away.


----------



## gbmillerman

T tom said:


> @gbmillerman, is blood root what I have here? I spent over an hour trying to identify these last night.
> Thank you for your help Sir.
> View attachment 4953


Yes sir


----------



## wade

piker815 said:


> No sure what that means..we have very little green stuff up and I know the ground temp is not 50 degrees yet


@piker815 ..Wade here..first and foremost what I personally mean by micro pops..
Is a little bitty size of your pinky finger.
That is not even worthy of reporting..
For any Morels bigger than that..
Like worth picking and reporting...
I call.. micro pops / or Micro Climates
Here is my best Example of Our Micro Climate.. we've always called it...
"Big Little Green Snake Hill"
It is completely Exceptional to everyplace around it. Woods that boarder it to the north south east & west
are not comparable.
It is it's own lil Micro Climate..
*Its a 500ft step climb/ Hunt from bottom to the Top.
*the Elevation is a 200ft difference from bottom to Top
*it gets direct unrestricted sunlight from the break ...
no wait let's say the Crack of Dawn 
Until Dusk complete MAX Southern Exposure.
* the soil is thin not deep and its loose.
*undereath shale thin layers of brittle limestone .
*natural Multiple springs flow and seep
All year round.
Bringing the moisture and underground temperatures.
*its covered with all the right Trees.
Elm, Ash, Poplar, and Others..
*when they grow to full size their roots can't support them in high winds.
Because of the thin soil & Shale Combo
*The trees begin dying then soon get blown over.
*New trees start the cycle again.
*its it's Own Climate
*also has many unique flowers and inhabitants because of this
Can Everyone Else please give an Example.
Thank You


----------



## wade

Weather man is doing pretty good on a three day forecast..
But this pattern is beginning to change.
By the end of this week the Best they will be able to predict SEMI-ACCURATELY will be one day at a time..Watch as they change it, in our Morel Popping Favor By Saturday.. and compare this screenshot Then


----------



## piker815

wade said:


> @piker815 ..Wade here..first and foremost what I personally mean by micro pops..
> Is a little bitty size of your pinky finger.
> That is not even worthy of reporting..
> For any Morels bigger than that..
> Like worth picking and reporting...
> I call.. micro pops / or Micro Climates
> Here is my best Example of Our Micro Climate.. we've always called it...
> "Big Little Green Snake Hill"
> It is completely Exceptional to everyplace around it. Woods that boarder it to the north south east & west
> are not comparable.
> It is it's own lil Micro Climate..
> *Its a 500ft step climb/ Hunt from bottom to the Top.
> *the Elevation is a 200ft difference from bottom to Top
> *it gets direct unrestricted sunlight from the break ...
> no wait let's say the Crack of Dawn
> Until Dusk complete MAX Southern Exposure.
> * the soil is thin not deep and its loose.
> *undereath shale thin layers of brittle limestone .
> *natural Multiple springs flow and seep
> All year round.
> Bringing the moisture and underground temperatures.
> *its covered with all the right Trees.
> Elm, Ash, Poplar, and Others..
> *when they grow to full size their roots can't support them in high winds.
> Because of the thin soil & Shale Combo
> *The trees begin dying then soon get blown over.
> *New trees start the cycle again.
> *its it's Own Climate
> *also has many unique flowers and inhabitants because of this
> Can Everyone Else please give an Example.
> Thank You


Gotcha..I did see a picture of these..some were an inch or two but had 3 or 4 that were 3 to 5 inches..hard to believe that far up our way


----------



## Tool fan

Snowing here again but the cardinals don’t seam to mind


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> @piker815 ..Wade here..first and foremost what I personally mean by micro pops..
> Is a little bitty size of your pinky finger.
> That is not even worthy of reporting..
> For any Morels bigger than that..
> Like worth picking and reporting...
> I call.. micro pops / or Micro Climates
> Here is my best Example of Our Micro Climate.. we've always called it...
> "Big Little Green Snake Hill"
> It is completely Exceptional to everyplace around it. Woods that boarder it to the north south east & west
> are not comparable.
> It is it's own lil Micro Climate..
> *Its a 500ft step climb/ Hunt from bottom to the Top.
> *the Elevation is a 200ft difference from bottom to Top
> *it gets direct unrestricted sunlight from the break ...
> no wait let's say the Crack of Dawn
> Until Dusk complete MAX Southern Exposure.
> * the soil is thin not deep and its loose.
> *undereath shale thin layers of brittle limestone .
> *natural Multiple springs flow and seep
> All year round.
> Bringing the moisture and underground temperatures.
> *its covered with all the right Trees.
> Elm, Ash, Poplar, and Others..
> *when they grow to full size their roots can't support them in high winds.
> Because of the thin soil & Shale Combo
> *The trees begin dying then soon get blown over.
> *New trees start the cycle again.
> *its it's Own Climate
> *also has many unique flowers and inhabitants because of this
> Can Everyone Else please give an Example.
> Thank You


I have a spot kind of like your big little green snake hill.. Mines down on a river bottom though.. It's shallow soil sitting on top of lime stone.. It always pops a week before my other spots every year.. Because the limestone holds the heat and the moisture in the ground.. Those little tiny mushrooms are considered pins.. They are basically the start of the growth cycle for mushrooms.. Kind of like a fetus stage in mammals.. Depending on ground temps and moisture levels, it takes about 5 days for them to turn into mushrooms from pins.. Sometimes we get a warm spell like last week, that pushes the first flush of pins through the ground.. Then the temps drop like today and tomorrow.. The pins hang out under the leaf litter and wait for the ground to warm back up before they start growing again.. When it does warm back up, another flush of pins will break through the ground and start forming while the first flush grows to maturity.. I've always called that a refruit.. That's what is happening down south right now.. The pins are up hiding under the leaves.. When it warms back up Tuesday they will start growing and another flush will pop up.. If we are lucky, we will be picking the 1st and 2nd flush of mushrooms next weekend.. I'm sticking to my guns.. This season will be the hundred year hunt.. Everything is going to pop at once.. It will be a short season.. We're only gonna have a couple weeks to find them this year.. Timing will make or break your season.. If you're a week late you will miss them completely..


----------



## golddustshroomin

So here is April 16, 2016 in the frying pan and April 29, 2016 in the pic with the spoon... I seriously could just eat morels for dinner!!! Watch the alcohol though after eating any wild mushrooms!!!


----------



## indy_nebo

I went out to my early spot last night and still made. I really thought I'd see at least one gray under my early elm surrounded by old rock rubble... first one last year was on March 30th. 
The ground looked great tho, lots of good vegetation spreading out, and lots of fungal activity!








Wood ears are always a good sign! U wont find these if it's too dry for morels.








Mayapples are spreading too!

I SWEAR, I could hear the little buggers trying to wriggle up thru the leaf litter!


----------



## indy_nebo

Who hear already LOATHS friggin walnuts and pinecones?


----------



## wade

indy_nebo said:


> I went out to my early spot last night and still made. I really thought I'd see at least one gray under my early elm surrounded by old rock rubble... first one last year was on March 30th.
> The ground looked great tho, lots of good vegetation spreading out, and lots of fungal activity!
> View attachment 4958
> 
> Wood ears are always a good sign! U wont find these if it's too dry for morels.
> View attachment 4959
> 
> Mayapples are spreading too!
> 
> I SWEAR, I could hear the little buggers trying to wriggle up thru the leaf litter!


Fantastic Reporting..Thank you


----------



## wade

Everything is Ready.. So Must We Be..
If you don't have all your Gear and Supply ready by now You Are Failing !!
Get it together Now !!
2 of anything you'll need in the car 
And by the back door Ready 
And Accounted for !!


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> View attachment 4920
> Blacks are up in Indy from a post I saw on fb today. So maybe them yellow will be ready for us on the weekend of the foray. Praying to Odin, God, etc lol maybe one will answer our prayers. Maybe I need to sacrifice something to get it to work. Too bad stupid millennials are considered humans lmao


Theirs a couple of people around here i could think of to sacfiface even if it didn't help..


----------



## Guest

indy_nebo said:


> I went out to my early spot last night and still made. I really thought I'd see at least one gray under my early elm surrounded by old rock rubble... first one last year was on March 30th.
> The ground looked great tho, lots of good vegetation spreading out, and lots of fungal activity!
> View attachment 4958
> 
> Wood ears are always a good sign! U wont find these if it's too dry for morels.
> View attachment 4959
> 
> Mayapples are spreading too!
> 
> I SWEAR, I could hear the little buggers trying to wriggle up thru the leaf litter!


That ground looks awesome!! So you're what 17 days behind last year and counting right now? I've seen confirmed blacks found in Madison and Wabash counties this week.. Grays shouldn't be far behind.. It sucks that blacks don't grow around you.. Hopefully we'll find enough next weekend to make 10 gallons of slurry for you to spread around the county.. I've been researching the black morels farmed by the Chinese.. I may put a bed in my backyard and try to grow some.. It seems fairly simple..


----------



## piker815

T tom said:


> Are you near the steel mills where this is at? Nw Ohio is I'm in North Central indiana , our county is next to Michigan state line..steel Mills are 2 counties west..Wabash County is 2 counties south of me


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Here's some fun screenshots from last years thread
> View attachment 4944


_*hahaha, that was mine..*_


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Weather man is doing pretty good on a three day forecast..
> But this pattern is beginning to change.
> By the end of this week the Best they will be able to predict SEMI-ACCURATELY will be one day at a time..Watch as they change it, in our Morel Popping Favor By Saturday.. and compare this screenshot Then
> View attachment 4954


Good luck with all of that...you might have to physically remove me from my toasty warm sleeping bag..


----------



## wade

vern said:


> _*hahaha, that was mine..*_


I wasn't tryn ti tell on ya


----------



## Nelson Wong

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Hesitation point in Brown Co state park.. Head all the way down to the bottom ground.. After you make it through the oak trees it turns into nothing but poplars, elms, and Sycamore trees.. I wouldn't advise you to go down there alone, take someone with you.. It's a challenging hike, especially on the way back up, but you will be rewarded greatly for your efforts..


What is a bottom ground? I went by near Hesitation point on Friday. No morels yet; it was too dry and cold


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Good luck with all of that...you might have to physically remove me from my toasty warm sleeping bag..


Oh.. We Will ..you ain't gonna get this all out together and then get Prissy on us


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> Weather man is doing pretty good on a three day forecast..
> But this pattern is beginning to change.
> By the end of this week the Best they will be able to predict SEMI-ACCURATELY will be one day at a time..Watch as they change it, in our Morel Popping Favor By Saturday.. and compare this screenshot Then
> View attachment 4954


Your right man.. The weather changes on a daily basis this time of year.. Last week they were calling for 70's and 50's on Saturday the 21st.. An updated forecast should come out in the morning.. I agree, I think the weather this weekend is going to be warmer than they are predicting right now.. A switch is going to flip very soon and we are going to go from winter straight to summer.. The winds are already starting to switch direction.. It's classic Indiana weather.. I've seen it happen many times before..


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Oh.. We Will ..you ain't gonna get this all out together and then get Prissy on us


Hay...i was going to make the ultimate sacrifice and stay behind and guard the coffee pot, whisky, and oh yea..everybody's campsite..


----------



## elmgirl

The ground today at Lieber SRA


----------



## Guest

Nelson Wong said:


> What is a bottom ground? I went by near Hesitation point on Friday. No morels yet; it was too dry and cold


Bottom ground is the valley floor between two hills, or the flat ground between the bottom of a hill and a river or lake.. It's the lowest possible elevation of the area..


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> The ground today at Lieber SRA
> View attachment 4962
> View attachment 4963


Well so far we have plenty of pictures of everything except ***Morels***..


----------



## Nelson Wong

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Bottom ground is the valley floor between two hills, or the flat ground between the bottom of a hill and a river or lake.. It's the lowest possible elevation of the area..


Thank you! I am learning so much just being on this post.

So why is the bottom ground a good spot for mushrooms?


----------



## golddustshroomin

indy_nebo said:


> I went out to my early spot last night and still made. I really thought I'd see at least one gray under my early elm surrounded by old rock rubble... first one last year was on March 30th.
> The ground looked great tho, lots of good vegetation spreading out, and lots of fungal activity!
> View attachment 4958
> 
> Wood ears are always a good sign! U wont find these if it's too dry for morels.
> View attachment 4959
> 
> Mayapples are spreading too!
> 
> I SWEAR, I could hear the little buggers trying to wriggle up thru the leaf litter!


Ever eat woodears? I hope you picked them!! Used in many authentic Asian dishes!!


----------



## Guest

Nelson Wong said:


> What is a bottom ground? I went by near Hesitation point on Friday. No morels yet; it was too dry and cold


Head down that bike trail at hesitation point.. Follow it until it starts to wind around down towards the bottom.. You'll see the trees change.. Get off the trail and explore all of the flat land.. It's a huge area and it's a beautiful hike.. The only thing I ask for divulging the best morel ground I have ever seen.. Is that you respect the land and post pictures of anything you find there.. Good luck man..


----------



## deleted

_*Got the pig in the ground got the beer on ice..and all my rowdy friends are coming over to nieieieight...im ready dawgs..*_


----------



## Guest

Nelson Wong said:


> Thank you! I am learning so much just being on this post.
> 
> So why is the bottom ground a good spot for mushrooms?


All the moisture runs down the hills to the bottom ground.. So the bottom ground has a higher moisture and humidity level than the high ground or the slopes.. The run off carries mushroom spores with it.. It gets more sun exposure than the slopes and the target trees love to grow there.. Please don't go down that trail by yourself.. It's really easy to get turned around once you get off the trail.. A buddy and I almost got lost there last year.. We only just made it back to the car before dark, and we are both experienced hunters.. I'm not sure this a spot for beginners.. If you go take more water than you think you will need.. Like a whole backpack full plus a stainless steel canteen or water bottle, something you can boil water in just incase.. Take a compass also.. Don't rely on your smartphone for navigation.. That was our mistake..


----------



## deleted

_Man, can you believe this was me and my new bride almost 25 years ago on our honeymoon.God bless her, she passed two years ago today.







_


----------



## wade

vern said:


> _Man, can you believe this was me and my new bride almost 25 years ago on our honeymoon.God bless her, she passed two years ago today.
> View attachment 4969
> _


I know that Hurtn never stops, sorry bout it My Brother


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> I know that Hurtn never stops, sorry bout it My Brother


That was at Snoqualmie Falls in Washington State..we got married at the foot of Mt. Rainier..


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Hay...i was going to make the ultimate sacrifice and stay behind and guard the coffee pot, whisky, and oh yea..everybody's campsite..


Nooot Not !


----------



## wade

vern said:


> That was at Snoqualmie Falls in Washington State..we got married at the foot of Mt. Rainier..


That sounds Real nice Man..


----------



## wade

Hey @vern ..You not sitn Home Drink'n
With a loaded Pistol laying on the table are ya


----------



## br5

golddustshroomin said:


> So here is April 16, 2016 in the frying pan and April 29, 2016 in the pic with the spoon... I seriously could just eat morels for dinner!!! Watch the alcohol though after eating any wild mushrooms!!!


No batter?


----------



## br5

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That ground looks awesome!! So you're what 17 days behind last year and counting right now? I've seen confirmed blacks found in Madison and Wabash counties this week.. Grays shouldn't be far behind.. It sucks that blacks don't grow around you.. Hopefully we'll find enough next weekend to make 10 gallons of slurry for you to spread around the county.. I've been researching the black morels farmed by the Chinese.. I may put a bed in my backyard and try to grow some.. It seems fairly simple..


Finder,
Those Chinese video's are incredible right? You see the one where the guy was growing landscape morels?


----------



## Footballguy6305

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Hesitation point in Brown Co state park.. Head all the way down to the bottom ground.. After you make it through the oak trees it turns into nothing but poplars, elms, and Sycamore trees.. I wouldn't advise you to go down there alone, take someone with you.. It's a challenging hike, especially on the way back up, but you will be rewarded greatly for your efforts..


So you're the one stealing my shrooms  haha... My dad, brother, and I usually make that trek once a year. We hate it because the climb back up is so demanding(feels like an 85 degree angle hiking up it) you are correct though it can be very rewarding!


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Hey @vern ..You not sign Home Drink'n
> With a loaded Pistol laying on the are ya


I have nearly been there before many times but its all good now my friend..she narrowly survived brain surgery with a ten percent chance of making it. spent the last 12 years of her life in a nursing home where she needed twenty four hour care the rest of her life.
sorry to be a bummer my friends but i dont have many friends like you guys that i can share this with..


----------



## wade

vern said:


> I have nearly been there before many times but its all good now my friend..she narrowly survived brain surgery with a ten percent chance of making it. spent the last 12 years of her life in a nursing home where she needed twenty four hour care the rest of her life.
> sorry to be a bummer my friends but i dont have many friends like you guys that i can share this with..


Your not bumming us out Big Brother..
We are all ...Already Hurting ourselves about Something ..its why we are so Quick to undestand... as for Me...Well...
MY Life Is Pain...and Confusion..
All I've learned to do is anything that I kinda enjoy and focus on It..and sometimes the Hurting Fades to the Back..
But it's Hard to be Happy..hard to Have a Laugh... Thru all the Hurt...
So it's ok Vern and everyone..
We will Hurt and Love And live on Together..it Hurts but let's Go on !!
Don't No body be a Jerk And ever Kill their self..Ahead we have Fun And more Pain and shit and happiness and Hunting and more Forays..good times and Tough times but we are going all the way till we die Natural and Make the Most of all of it O.K. !


----------



## Nelson Wong

finderoftheshrooms said:


> All the moisture runs down the hills to the bottom ground.. So the bottom ground has a higher moisture and humidity level than the high ground or the slopes.. The run off carries mushroom spores with it.. It gets more sun exposure than the slopes and the target trees love to grow there.. Please don't go down that trail by yourself.. It's really easy to get turned around once you get off the trail.. A buddy and I almost got lost there last year.. We only just made it back to the car before dark, and we are both experienced hunters.. I'm not sure this a spot for beginners.. If you go take more water than you think you will need.. Like a whole backpack full plus a stainless steel canteen or water bottle, something you can boil water in just incase.. Take a compass also.. Don't rely on your smartphone for navigation.. That was our mistake..


Could we meet up and go mushroom foraging together? My girlfriend and I are very eager to learn how to forage the land for food and rely less on insanely overprice grocery store food.

We have some experience identifying trees, but it would be fantastic to learn from more seasoned experts.


----------



## wade




----------



## wade

And they have already changed the forecast since the earlier at 5:30 forcast
Look and compare to my earlier post


----------



## Zak Z

Went out in the pouring rain today for 3 hrs in East Central Indiana. First time out. Saw lots of good signs, but no morels! Saw several other mushrooms/fungi, tons of snails and lots of deer crap! Mayapples and leeks up...a few wildflowers. Hunted mainly around Tulip Populars and Ash trees. Was great to be out finally... Good Luck everyone!


----------



## deleted

Zak Z said:


> Went out in the pouring rain today for 3 hrs in East Central Indiana. First time out. Saw lots of good signs, but no morels! Saw several other mushrooms/fungi, tons of snails and lots of deer crap! Mayapples and leeks up...a few wildflowers. Hunted mainly around Tulip Populars and Ash trees. Was great to be out finally... Good Luck everyone!


Welcome aboard Zak, great info you provided...you will find a lot of that around here pal.


----------



## golddustshroomin

br5 said:


> No batter?


No way no batter! Garlic and butter (vegan butter for me)! Taste is like mother nature’s steak!!! Mmmmmm!!!


----------



## golddustshroomin

vern said:


> I have nearly been there before many times but its all good now my friend..she narrowly survived brain surgery with a ten day percent chance of making it. spent the last 12 years of her life in a nursing home where she needed twenty four hour care the rest of her life.
> sorry to be a bummer my friends but i dont have many friends like you guys that i can share this with..


----------



## wade

Zak Z said:


> Went out in the pouring rain today for 3 hrs in East Central Indiana. First time out. Saw lots of good signs, but no morels! Saw several other mushrooms/fungi, tons of snails and lots of deer crap! Mayapples and leeks up...a few wildflowers. Hunted mainly around Tulip Populars and Ash trees. Was great to be out finally... Good Luck everyone!


That's the way to do it..
"You Wont Know if You Dont Go"
Excellent Reporting Thank You


----------



## golddustshroomin

Today last year... dreamy!!!


----------



## indy_nebo

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That ground looks awesome!! So you're what 17 days behind last year and counting right now? I've seen confirmed blacks found in Madison and Wabash counties this week.. Grays shouldn't be far behind.. It sucks that blacks don't grow around you.. Hopefully we'll find enough next weekend to make 10 gallons of slurry for you to spread around the county.. I've been researching the black morels farmed by the Chinese.. I may put a bed in my backyard and try to grow some.. It seems fairly simple..


God I hope u r right bud.
Idk about up there, but the pear trees here have blossomed in the past two days! 
Anyone else think that pear blossoms smell like semen? 
I know, GROSS NEBO... but for real, my wife and I agree and it nausiates us both.


----------



## deleted

indy_nebo said:


> God I hope u r right bud.
> Idk about up there, but the pear trees here have blossomed in the past two days!
> Anyone else think that pear blossoms smell like semen?
> I know, GROSS NEBO... but for real, my wife and I agree and it nausiates us both.


I dont know about everybody else..but my semen smells just like pear tree blossoms..
I'm not gay but that's what my gay friend thinks..


----------



## indy_nebo

br5 said:


> Finder,
> Those Chinese video's are incredible right? You see the one where the guy was growing landscape morels?


Man, those farm morels just do not taste the same as wild ones. I broke down and bought a handful of them F-ers last year and I could barely taste them! I would definitely go with this guys method:




Man what an awesome video. That's what I want to do with some local indiana blacks if I can get my hands on a few this year. I will spread them in about every piece of woods I know that has a ton of cherry and poplar.



Nelson Wong said:


> Could we meet up and go mushroom foraging together? My girlfriend and I are very eager to learn how to forage the land for food and rely less on insanely overprice grocery store food.
> 
> We have some experience identifying trees, but it would be fantastic to learn from more seasoned experts.


Nelson, in what part of the state do u live?


vern said:


> I dont know about everybody else..but my semen smells just like pear tree blossoms..
> I'm not gay but that's what my gay friend thinks..


My God that is funny.
Super gross... (the best jokes usually are)

I watched Ricky Gervaise's recent stand up on Netflix the other day and he ended with a statement that really hit home with me- "If you think of something funny, you HAVE to say it!" He said that he and his brothers live their lives under that one simple rule. I never realized how many people I talk to probably think that way until I heard it! Man what a great philosophy. It's so easy to self censor in this crazy ass PC world we live in. But in the grand scope of things, if somebody is offended by something you joke about, its THEIR PROBLEM, not yours!
Laughter is truly one of life's greatest medicines, alongside herbage and freedom. And if anyone tries to justify stifling any of those things I know a place that's hot and dry with no morels and run by the biggest prick for them to go to....

Ok rant over... I had a few tonight...


----------



## Gudenhot

No morels, but sure enjoyed watching the sunset across the lake. The woods and ground here around Evansville are totally saturated. A week of warm temps and we'll be too busy pickin', cleanin', and eatin' to keep up with the message board.


----------



## wade

indy_nebo said:


> God I hope u r right bud.
> Idk about up there, but the pear trees here have blossomed in the past two days!
> Anyone else think that pear blossoms smell like semen?
> I know, GROSS NEBO... but for real, my wife and I agree and it nausiates us both.


Why am I hitting like on this?
Why am I Thanking you for...
your odd Honesty? 
Why does that scene from...
"Porkys" come to Mind?


----------



## wade

Gudenhot said:


> No morels, but sure enjoyed watching the sunset across the lake. The woods and ground here around Evansville are totally saturated. A week of warm temps and we'll be too busy pickin', cleanin', and eatin' to keep up with the message board.


That's the way I see it..We had plans to hunt Evansville area..this Week Tuesday thru Friday...but our Work has called and we kind of Need the Money..but for the little $1200 we'll make..
We could probably make the same Evansville shroom Hunting and sell um.
And be a whole lot Happier with our daily efforts..Heck yea..this is a big tough choice for Me..still not sure which I'll choose


----------



## gbmillerman

indy_nebo said:


> Man, those farm morels just do not taste the same as wild ones. I broke down and bought a handful of them F-ers last year and I could barely taste them! I would definitely go with this guys method:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man what an awesome video. That's what I want to do with some local indiana blacks if I can get my hands on a few this year. I will spread them in about every piece of woods I know that has a ton of cherry and poplar.
> 
> 
> Nelson, in what part of the state do u live?
> 
> My God that is funny.
> Super gross... (the best jokes usually are)
> 
> I watched Ricky Gervaise's recent stand up on Netflix the other day and he ended with a statement that really hit home with me- "If you think of something funny, you HAVE to say it!" He said that he and his brothers live their lives under that one simple rule. I never realized how many people I talk to probably think that way until I heard it! Man what a great philosophy. It's so easy to self censor in this crazy ass PC world we live in. But in the grand scope of things, if somebody is offended by something you joke about, its THEIR PROBLEM, not yours!
> Laughter is truly one of life's greatest medicines, alongside herbage and freedom. And if anyone tries to justify stifling any of those things I know a place that's hot and dry with no morels and run by the biggest prick for them to go to....
> 
> Ok rant over... I had a few tonight...


Check out the great morel experiment, they are growing morels, but not like the Chinese. They have video of the Chinese morels being kicked around in a dirty warehouse. This people do it in Spain, and the science behind it is completely legit.


----------



## gbmillerman

T tom said:


> Well this is how my 3hrs in the rain went yesterday, very glad I went out. I've had my eyes on this place for a few years now. The place has a 8' fence around it and is posted every 10 feet. I'm driving by and low and behold the gate is open. I drive in like I own the place. It's county owned land and since I pay $3000 a year property taxes it' gonna be my new honey hole. I seen more and a lot bigger elms than all my other 10 spots put together. It's definitely a week or more out but it is gonna be well worth the wait. I took this picture in the middle of the woods and the same flowers in my yard have not even started developing the bulbs yet and I am less than a mile from the spot.
> View attachment 4984
> 
> Does anyone see the morels in the picture?


Looks like it could be a great spot those are daffodils


----------



## SpicyRK

engalwood said:


> View attachment 4840
> 
> Mayappels startn to come alive in Indianapolis.


Found 5 types of mushrooms Northside Friday and Sat. No morels, mayapples not peeking up as far as your pic. but on the way. Do you think the cold today Monday will keep the temps down in soil to make morel growth much slower or stagnant during rest of week?


----------



## jashroomer

WTF, woke up to snow starting to cover the ground, and I'm only abut 30 miles north of Paynetown. The may apples are up and things were really starting to look good around here, looks like it goes back towards upper 60s by midweek. Getting tired of Mother Nature teasing us.


----------



## jessicaleigh87

jashroomer said:


> WTF, woke up to snow starting to cover the ground, and I'm only abut 30 miles north of Paynetown. The may apples are up and things were really starting to look good around here, looks like it goes back towards upper 60s by midweek. Getting tired of Mother Nature teasing us.


I drove to Vigo Co. from New Orleans yesterday with my mom for our annual mushroom hunting trip...woke up this morning to snow falling. I will have to second that; Mother Nature sure is showing her ugly side. Really hoping as the weather warms up throughout the week, the morels will start popping. I’m here until Sunday!


----------



## Tool fan

Ya well this is what I woke up to


----------



## engalwood

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 4985
> Ya well this is what I woke up to


Freggggggggn A


----------



## Footballguy6305

jessicaleigh87 said:


> I drove to Vigo Co. from New Orleans yesterday with my mom for our annual mushroom hunting trip...woke up this morning to snow falling. I will have to second that; Mother Nature sure is showing her ugly side. Really hoping as the weather warms up throughout the week, the morels will start popping. I’m here until Sunday!


It sucks when you have to put vacation in so far in advance and the weather does this. I will say I've never seen it snow this much in April the 31 years I've been alive. Hopefully this doesn't become a common occurrence.


----------



## morelsandmanners

wade said:


> I Hope I'm Wrong but..
> Looks like its gonna be Tuff for us in our spots this year.. I turn 55 in 23 minutes
> April 14....
> In a lifetime before mine..Everyone shared their land and crops..Hunting and Helping one another in Happiness Love and Survival Together..
> Oh I still live it this way in my Head and towards Others..but I know I'm no longer surrounded by people who are living the same back towards Me....
> All of Our ..Granpappys and Grandaddys Worked their Asses off Together and Hunted Together Respecting the land.
> And Yall know I've Hunted these same Spots for 53 years now Sharing the love of the Hunt with Neighbors and all Folks
> But it's All Changed now...
> We have housing additions built all around. And these smartphones and satellite views.. this Year my areas have trails cut through them with machetes and ribbons, and paint marked on trees
> So any ol person can just ride a motorcycle right through the middle of Morel Patches..trash is thrown..and even loads dumped..There is no Respect.
> These people have
> No Caring No Love or Sharing Like Neighbors ..
> I just Hate to see it all disappear


I hope I'm wrong but I'd say they might be logging it soon. That's what happened to my early black spot. Went there Saturday and it looked like a mini Hiroshima. A spot I have weren't top for 35+ years, started going with my dad. Picked my first one there and now it's gone, they leveled it. It literally had made my heart hurt. I just can't wrap my head around it. There were giant tulip poplar in there I am sure were a couple hundred years old. Its quite sad really.


----------



## wade

We all heard of it..and some of us have seen it..Morels popping up through the Snow So don't Worry out it..
This sure has us all mixed up ..
and shaking our Heads.. and
Wondering what is gonna happen..
WELL WE ARE ABOUT TO FIND OUT
*My Prediction We'll have A Lot of FUN*


----------



## morelsandmanners

wade said:


> We all heard of it..and some of us have seen it..Morels popping up through the Snow So don't Worry out it..
> This sure has us all mixed up ..
> and shaking our Heads.. and
> Wondering what is gonna happen..
> WELL WE ARE ABOUT TO FIND OUT
> *My Prediction We'll have A Lot of FUN*


Late snow like this has brought bumper crops up before. I think the boards will be lighting up the next 2 weeks of April


----------



## wade

morelsandmanners said:


> I hope I'm wrong but I'd say they might be logging it soon. That's what happened to my early black spot. Went there Saturday and it looked like a mini Hiroshima. A spot I have weren't top for 35+ years, started going with my dad. Picked my first one there and now it's gone, they leveled it. It literally had made my heart hurt. I just can't wrap my head around it. There were giant tulip poplar in there I am sure were a couple hundred years old. Its quite sad really.


@morelesandmanners.. I am so sorry to here you place being gone..there's no replacement for a wonderful place from the past like that. Shared with Dad


----------



## Tool fan

Footballguy6305 said:


> It sucks when you have to put vacation in so far in advance and the weather does this. I will say I've never seen it snow this much in April the 31 years I've been alive. Hopefully this doesn't become a common occurrence.


i took my vac this year 19 through 25 and there are still no may apples sucks thinking about driving south


----------



## bev

elmgirl said:


> Thank you


congrats she's sweet


----------



## wade

Tool fan said:


> i took my vac this year 19 through 25 and there are still no may apples sucks thinking about driving south


Ahh... YEA... first come to Paynetown..then Head on south..
pic a park and enjoy..
Or shit man stay on at Paynetown


----------



## wade

Here's an idea..Can't Hurt to Try
If you Have a Regular Doctor.
Just be Straight with them and ask them
To Help you ...
Say; Doc..Man to Man and from me to you as my Doctor..
My Whole Being and Brain, Nervous system, Overall Health.. Greatly Benefits
From My time in the Woods Morel Hunting...
So Sir I'm asking you to help me to
Have this Peace of Mind and Health Benefiting Time...
Write it up however you want.. but I Need this Time to Hunt for My Health... I'm not asking for a script of nerve meds... just for this Health improvement time I need..
Oooo Thank You Thank You Doctor.
And I will be bring you Some Awesome Morels ..Sir.. Thank you
If he won't do This simple thing to help You and your Health.
Then...its time for you to find a new Doctor


----------



## deleted

*WTF is that all about...look out my window and its friggin snowing..look at the map and its snowing all over the state..holy hell.*
*The Morel monster is trying to get us down...*


----------



## bev

Happy Birthday wade.


----------



## bev

bmeister said:


> I've been defrosting from the winter. In Northern Indiana (St Joe County) .... obviously too far North for warmer weather. We have a perfect place for them to grow and they do, just need the weather to cooperate. And I'm getting so restless I'm about to go looking in the cold! LOL


welcome


----------



## deleted

Footballguy6305 said:


> It sucks when you have to put vacation in so far in advance and the weather does this. I will say I've never seen it snow this much in April the 31 years I've been alive. Hopefully this doesn't become a common occurrence.


If Al Gore would have kept his mouth shut...this might not be happening...lmao


----------



## bev

vern said:


> I have nearly been there before many times but its all good now my friend..she narrowly survived brain surgery with a ten percent chance of making it. spent the last 12 years of her life in a nursing home where she needed twenty four hour care the rest of her life.
> sorry to be a bummer my friends but i dont have many friends like you guys that i can share this with..


the best thing is she will always be in your heart.


----------



## gbmillerman

vern said:


> If Al Gore would have kept his mouth shut...this might not be happening...lmao


Now that is hilarious!!!


----------



## deleted

_*Welcome everyone to the first annual Payntown Morel hunt and Snowman building contest..
1st prize is a trip to Siberia..
I'm gonna open up a can of whoop ass on the first person that tries to jump ship..*_


----------



## Guest

Well there was no frost on the grass this morning.. It's spitting snow a little bit but it's not sticking to anything.. I was honestly hoping to get a big enough snow blanket on the ground today to insulate it from the cold tonight.. Don't think that's gonna happen though.. Not a big deal, the shrooms that are up might get a little frost bite but they'll be fine.. It's supposed to be almost 70* Wednesday and 60's for the rest of the week.. We should start seeing some shrooms any damn day now..


----------



## wade

I knew it...Remember I suggested it before the fact...and the fact is they are still finding in Georgia east of Atlanta Walton county..that is south of Forsyth county Dawsonville where we reported that we still looking Early..
And Tennessee still Reports daily. 
in my Heart...
This season has gone from Weird to Annoying to now..
 this is Awesome interesting Amazing
 Let's all find a way to Love and Enjoy it just Take it All in !!!


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Well there was no frost on the grass this morning.. It's spitting snow a little bit but it's not sticking to anything.. I was honestly hoping to get a big enough snow blanket on the ground today to insulate it from the cold tonight.. Don't think that's gonna happen though.. Not a big deal, the shrooms that are up might get a little frost bite but they'll be fine.. It's supposed to be almost 70* Wednesday and 60's for the rest of the week.. We should start seeing some shrooms any damn day now..


" Any damn day now""...now that's encouraging..


----------



## deleted

Just heard the weather man say that today's high of 43 will tie the record low high set in 1905..
in two days...its going to be 73 outside.


----------



## wade

vern said:


> _*Welcome everyone to the first annual Payntown Morel hunt and Snowman building contest..
> 1st prize is a trip to Siberia..
> I'm gonna open up a can of whoop ass on the first person that tries to jump ship..*_


The weather has Nothing to do with why I am Going..and will not effect my efforts, Neither will it Hinder my 
SMILE and FUN !!
It will be such a wonderful memory 
For All of Us !!!


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Just heard the weather man say that today's high of 43 will tie the record low high set in 1905..
> in two days...its going to be 73 outside.


Thats Awesome


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Thats Awesome


Which Part...lmao
Its all gonna be good by Saturday, nice warm up and beautiful out..


----------



## Nelson Wong

indy_nebo said:


> Nelson, in what part of the state do u live?


@indy_nebo I live in Indianapolis Indiana. I like doing road trips and hiking, so I can meet anywhere


----------



## deleted

_*Just to ease a few minds concerning the Foray....
More about this and all other news and info on Wednesday but i will be bringing a 20 cup camp coffee peculator, three dozen donuts and a drum roll please.....a propane heater that will be up and running in the Big tent that br5 and myself (and mabie more..lol) will be in for Sunday morning.....just a preview... *_


----------



## golddustshroomin

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 4985
> Ya well this is what I woke up to


SO SICK OF SNOW!!! It’s been snowing all morning. I just got down here to Lafayette from about 40 miles north for a meeting and snowing here too!!!
Here’s my drove to work this morning.... ugggh!


----------



## wade

This weather is BEAUTIFUL and 
FEELS GREAT OUTSIDE..
Damm Some of us seem to have forgotten the winter temps we just put behind us...
This is Feel Good weather..ENJOY IT 
It's really not bad


----------



## golddustshroomin

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 4985
> Ya well this is what I woke up to


SO SICK OF SNOW!!! It’s been snowing all morning. I just got down here to Lafayette from about 40 miles north for a meeting and snowing here too!!!
Here’s my drove to work this morning.... ugggh!


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> This weather is BEAUTIFUL and
> FEELS GREAT OUTSIDE..
> Damm Some of us seem to have forgotten the winter temps we just put behind us...
> This is Feel Good weather..ENJOY IT
> It's really not bad


Was out in the snow looking for morels for about four hours today nothing fising good though caught six crappy for bluegill


----------



## Morell thief

Shiitake Creek said:


> Finally pulled a lil weight out of the woods. Little over 200 blacks, morchella angusticeps.. Evansville ish


Great job! never let any of them escape...lol


----------



## celticcurl

vern said:


> _*Welcome everyone to the first annual Payntown Morel hunt and Snowman building contest..
> 1st prize is a trip to Siberia..
> I'm gonna open up a can of whoop ass on the first person that tries to jump ship..*_


How big of a boy are ya?

I'm jumping ship. I just can't justify the 6 hour drive there and then back. If I wasn't leaving for Memphis on the 24th I would be there. I just don't have enough time because of my damned job.

I'm watching the snow come down as the ice is falling off the roof and trees. What a miserable month it's been. Damned sap bags need to be dumped... I'm sick of doing the maple syrup thing too.

My friend is still stuck up in Grand Marais. They had feet of snow up there so I'd be coming down by myself. I had also planned to sleep in my car and if I read correctly the camping area is a walk in? All I have are back packing tents. Teeny tiny things.

I could possibly be through your area on the 24th or 25th. Depends if I take 69 or 75. I might just head for Knoxville to see a friend and then to Memphis to pick up my buddy at the airport on the 26th.

I hope you guys find tons of morels!


----------



## Morell thief

wade said:


> I Hope I'm Wrong but..
> Looks like its gonna be Tuff for us in our spots this year.. I turn 55 in 23 minutes
> April 14....
> In a lifetime before mine..Everyone shared their land and crops..Hunting and Helping one another in Happiness Love and Survival Together..
> Oh I still live it this way in my Head and towards Others..but I know I'm no longer surrounded by people who are living the same back towards Me....
> All of Our ..Granpappys and Grandaddys Worked their Asses off Together and Hunted Together Respecting the land.
> And Yall know I've Hunted these same Spots for 53 years now Sharing the love of the Hunt with Neighbors and all Folks
> But it's All Changed now...
> We have housing additions built all around. And these smartphones and satellite views.. this Year my areas have trails cut through them with machetes and ribbons, and paint marked on trees
> So any ol person can just ride a motorcycle right through the middle of Morel Patches..trash is thrown..and even loads dumped..There is no Respect.
> These people have
> No Caring No Love or Sharing Like Neighbors ..
> I just Hate to see it all disappear


I have to totally agree with you, it's a real shame!


----------



## Kokomorel

Morell thief said:


> Great job! never let any of them escape...lol


Good job chase him up my way


----------



## wade

Kokomorel said:


> Was out in the snow looking for morels for about four hours today nothing fising good though caught six crappy for bluegill


Nice


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> Nice


Can’t find them on the couch sitting here with a cold beer watching NASCAR race


----------



## jashroomer

Footballguy6305 said:


> It sucks when you have to put vacation in so far in advance and the weather does this. I will say I've never seen it snow this much in April the 31 years I've been alive. Hopefully this doesn't become a common occurrence.


I believe it was May 5th '89 we had a day just like this for opening day at the track, 33 degrees and snow blowing around. Don't need that again.


----------



## wade

Got the Word/ offer from Work last night..
And We've decided to except..
We will be leaving at 7:30pm
This evening..Headed for Dallas then immediately drove over to Lancaster county Pennsylvania..then immediately Drive back home for Our Paynetown Foray..Hope we make it back early


----------



## jashroomer

wade said:


> The weather has Nothing to do with why I am Going..and will not effect my efforts, Neither will it Hinder my
> SMILE and FUN !!
> It will be such a wonderful memory
> For All of Us !!!


Amen brother.


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> Got the Word/ offer from Work last night..
> And We've decided to except..
> We will be leaving at 7:30pm
> This evening..Headed for Dallas then immediately drove over to Lancaster county Pennsylvania..then immediately Drive back home for Our Paynetown Foray..Hope we make it back early


Good luck that’s a lot of traveling


----------



## Morell thief

bmeister said:


> I've been defrosting from the winter. In Northern Indiana (St Joe County) .... obviously too far North for warmer weather. We have a perfect place for them to grow and they do, just need the weather to cooperate. And I'm getting so restless I'm about to go looking in the cold! LOL


My buddy & I call it the "Fever", lol


----------



## Morell thief

wade said:


> I'm thinking bout Wearing Nothing but Our Banner and Streaking Across the Causeway and Back...
> So Yall keep an Eye on Once I get to Drink'n.... foreal


please don't blind us like that...lol


----------



## indy_nebo




----------



## indy_nebo




----------



## elmgirl

bev said:


> congrats she's sweet


Thank you


----------



## Morell thief

br5 said:


> Ttom, do you own the land? Here's what the neighbor behind me decided to do with a small valley with a stream.
> View attachment 4916


what a dork!


----------



## indy_nebo

I know, it is super duper frustrating to see this snow falling. I thought it was gonna be a few flakes... but damn, I didn't think there would be accumulations! 

As hard as it is, try to look at the bright side- at least the season has yet to get into full motion! If we would have gotten the warmer temps even 4 or 5 days earlier we could be witnessing the fast decay of the peak of the season! 
Finder u def had a point with wanting a layer of snow, and since only a few random micro pops have made it up so far I'd say we will be fine... 

But all the same- F-YOU, OLD MAN WINTER, GIVE US OUR SPRING!


----------



## indy_nebo

Yo Vern man, did u get any electric sites?
I am a huge fan of primitive camping, dont get me wrong... but if its gonna drop into the low 40s and upper 30s I am gonna want to hook up a space heater!
I tried to stick it out back in 12' at the morel festival at Bill Monroe. I even used a hose connected to the intake of my air mattress pump and put it by the fire so I could get some warm air in it. That lasted about an hour then we had to get in the car.


----------



## sb

https://imgur.com/a/1u8rA

Campfire instruction video clip for ya'll Hoosiers for this weekend, ha ha!
. . . awww, no sound! well . . . . sounded like . . . WHUMPFFFF


----------



## indy_nebo

Er, u had to wait till later this week to get the sites right?


----------



## deleted

indy_nebo said:


> Yo Vern man, did u get any electric sites?
> I am a huge fan of primitive camping, dont get me wrong... but if its gonna drop into the low 40s and upper 30s I am gonna want to hook up a space heater!
> I tried to stick it out back in 12' at the morel festival at Bill Monroe. I even used a hose connected to the intake of my air mattress pump and put it by the fire so I could get some warm air in it. That lasted about an hour then we had to get in the car.


OK my friend...so far i have only reserved just one so far and its mine and br5's spot because its for two nights.
Cant get any for a SINGLE night until Wednesday...that being said here is the reservation # to call if you or anyone else wants to get an electric site.
*I will now be waiting until Wednesday at 4pm* before i reserve any other sites in the event others want to upgrade there accommodations. when i make the remainder of them, i will be paying in advance so i simply must know by 3pm on Wednesday if anyone else wants to change there status.
1-866-622-6746 must indicate Lake Monroe campground/Payntown.


----------



## deleted

*Payntown foray....*
*Here's the deal that all parties need to discuses...*
*The sites that i was going to get were 20.00 per night...10.00 per tent as two are allowed per site.*
*We could switch to electric sites for 30.00 per night or 15.00 per tent. in other words..another 5 bucks each for the upgrade...seems like a no brainier to me, im up for that....what say you my flock of would be campers ???*
*you could bring a space heater this way..*


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> *Payntown foray....*
> *Here's the deal that all parties need to discuses...*
> *The sites that i was going to get were 20.00 per night...10.00 per tent as two are allowed per site.*
> *We could switch to electric sites for 30.00 per night or 15.00 per tent. in other words..another 5 bucks each for the upgrade...seems like a no brainier to me, im up for that....what say you my flock of would be campers ???*


Definitely electric buddy.. We're gonna need heaters Saturday night..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Definitely electric buddy.. We're gonna need heaters Saturday night..


OK you wimpy mamas boys, I'm on your side this time...go for it. looks to me like it would be in everybody's interest for only another five bucks..lol
lets hear from the peanut gallery now..


----------



## Guest

Great news fellas!!


----------



## morelas must-shroom

vern said:


> *WTF is that all about...look out my window and its friggin snowing..look at the map and its snowing all over the state..holy hell.*
> *The Morel monster is trying to get us down...*


Hey, Vern good luck this weekend. I just drove to Saint Louis this morning and it snowed all the way to Effingham, Illinois. Low of 32 here tonight. What the hell.


----------



## wade

vern said:


> OK my friend...so far i have only reserved just one so far and its mine and br5's spot because its for two nights.
> Cant get any for a SINGLE night until Wednesday...that being said here is the reservation # to call if you or anyone else wants to get an electric site.
> *I will now be waiting until Wednesday at 4pm* before i reserve any other sites in the event others want to upgrade there accommodations. when i make the remainder of them, i will be paying in advance so i simply must know by 3pm on Wednesday if anyone else wants to change there status.
> 1-866-622-6746 must indicate Lake Monroe campground/Payntown.


Area? Which Area?


----------



## wade

vern said:


> *Payntown foray....*
> *Here's the deal that all parties need to discuses...*
> *The sites that i was going to get were 20.00 per night...10.00 per tent as two are allowed per site.*
> *We could switch to electric sites for 30.00 per night or 15.00 per tent. in other words..another 5 bucks each for the upgrade...seems like a no brainier to me, im up for that....what say you my flock of would be campers ???*
> *you could bring a space heater this way..*


Upgrade it.. I can help pay for .the upgrades if anyone should come up a lil short on cash..


----------



## wade

vern said:


> OK you wimpy mamas boys, I'm on your side this time...go for it. looks to me like it would be in everybody's interest for only another five bucks..lol
> lets hear from the peanut gallery now..


Upgrade


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Great news fellas!!
> View attachment 5000
> 
> View attachment 5002


OOOOOSHIT [email protected]
I knew it and I'm gonna be driving all week ...oh well we may miss a few that's how it goes..but we will still find this year


----------



## deleted

_*OK screw it...We are moving to Beverly Hills then...Electric it is..*_
_*here is the area i like the best, away from most others i think..they are # 150 thru 154*_
_*







*_
_*OR "NEW" area- Top right*_


----------



## deleted

more sunshine on 1 2 3 4 ??


----------



## mmh

T tom said:


> View attachment 4894
> View attachment 4895
> ON LANDOWNER RESPECT!!!
> 
> I was so passed this morning at one of my spots I would have......... not gonna say it, that would make it premeditated.
> Little history. Last year I found over a $1000 worth of hunting gear. Three very nice trail cams and the most elaborate treestand I've ever seen.
> So I wrote on a piece of paper, NO TRESPASSING and went to the cameras and smiled with my little sign. Never bothered anything, we'l maybe I took a smoke break up in the stand.
> Fast forward to today.
> This motherfaqur has destroyed the woods making 4wheeler trails everywhere, not a lap through, a faqn motocross track leaving 12" deep ruts everywhere.
> I would never draw first blood, but this motherfaqur better get ready to BLEED cause it's on.


Maybe use the deer stand to hide so you could shoot out the tires of those pukes, they need some sort of signal.


----------



## jashroomer

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Great news fellas!!
> View attachment 5000
> 
> View attachment 5002


Best news we could have


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> I have nearly been there before many times but its all good now my friend..she narrowly survived brain surgery with a ten percent chance of making it. spent the last 12 years of her life in a nursing home where she needed twenty four hour care the rest of her life.
> sorry to be a bummer my friends but i dont have many friends like you guys that i can share this with..


Happy to lend and ear.


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> View attachment 4973
> View attachment 4974


Beautiful, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## indy_nebo

Ur the man Vern! 
'Twould be nice to be able to go full on rustic, but alas mother nature has her mind set on chillin at night! Oh well...I'm sure one of these years we'll get a group get together where the temps are 72 and sunny during the day and 65 and starry all night!....

Also electric is good for big groups anyhow. I dont use a lot, but some folks have a lot of electric things when they camp anyhow, such as radios, light strands, electric grills and so on.... 
Not long now!...


----------



## deleted

indy_nebo said:


> Ur the man Vern!
> 'Twould be nice to be able to go full on rustic, but alas mother nature has her mind set on chillin at night! Oh well...I'm sure one of these years we'll get a group get together where the temps are 72 and sunny during the day and 65 and starry all night!....
> 
> Also electric is good for big groups anyhow. I dont use a lot, but some folks have a lot of electric things when they camp anyhow, such as radios, light strands, electric grills and so on....
> Not long now!...


Should have done it this way from the start..lol. only makes sense. The campfire will still be outside, i think we might be able to survive that...lmao


----------



## Kidd

All I could come up with today... Damn cold.


----------



## deleted

If any of my Foray friends are interested in any of my vegetables from my garden, drop me a line..
[email protected]


----------



## kevin&ang

vern said:


> View attachment 5004
> _*OK screw it...We are moving to Beverly Hills then...Electric it is..*_
> _*here is the area i like the best, away from most others i think..they are # 150 thru 154*_
> _*
> View attachment 5003
> *_
> _*OR "NEW" area- Top right*_


We were there last week and the water is up 20+' above normal levels. With few exceptions (sites 203-206 and a few others), the water is up to the campsite areas (campground perimeter). Our previous years easy finds were all found within wooded areas between the beach and the back of campsites. The "Tree trail" (across from the road leading to the camp store - campground) was very marshy and muddy off path.


----------



## elmgirl

morelsandmanners said:


> Late snow like this has brought bumper crops up before. I think the boards will be lighting up the next 2 weeks of April


I think its gonna be short...but sweet


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> _Man, can you believe this was me and my new bride almost 25 years ago on our honeymoon.God bless her, she passed two years ago today.
> View attachment 4969
> _


She was beautiful❤


----------



## br5

vern said:


> View attachment 5004
> _*OK screw it...We are moving to Beverly Hills then...Electric it is..*_
> _*here is the area i like the best, away from most others i think..they are # 150 thru 154*_
> _*
> View attachment 5003
> *_
> _*OR "NEW" area- Top right*_


Doubt anyone else is dumb enough to be there on Saturday except us. I don't care about weather at this point I'm camping!


----------



## mmh

Morelasmust, Called a friend up north this morning, She told me there is a winter storm warning in effect and have 16 inches on the ground with about 5 more expected today and tonight. Do you know of any reputable snowmobile rental shops up there? lol


----------



## morelsxs

Beautiful bride, Vern!! And tell me . . . when did you change your name from Dapper Dan?  Lookin' good.  Know that you are in my thoughts and prayers . . .


----------



## deleted

morelsxs said:


> Beautiful bride, Vern!! And tell me . . . when did you change your name from Dapper Dan?  Lookin' good.  Know that you are in my thoughts and prayers . . .


Thank you and thanks to all of my good friends here, i feel like you guys are part of my family.xoxo


----------



## bmeister

Even though I came home from work and built a snowman for my niece in FL to see... i am heading to the woods on Fri. weather permitting. Hopefully the woods will have more to offer than target practice. Come on mushrooms!


----------



## bmeister

vern said:


> _Man, can you believe this was me and my new bride almost 25 years ago on our honeymoon.God bless her, she passed two years ago today.
> View attachment 4969
> _


Sending hugs to you! May your memories of her make you smile today


----------



## jashroomer

vern said:


> View attachment 5004
> _*OK screw it...We are moving to Beverly Hills then...Electric it is..*_
> _*here is the area i like the best, away from most others i think..they are # 150 thru 154*_
> _*
> View attachment 5003
> *_
> _*OR "NEW" area- Top right*_


 I


mmh said:


> Morelasmust, Called a friend up north this morning, She told me there is a winter storm warning in effect and have 16 inches on the ground with about 5 more expected today and tonight. Do you know of any reputable snowmobile rental shops up there? lol


A buddy of mine has cabins up on the boundary waters at crane lake mn and they are looking at a record late ice out. It’s happening for all of us. Wisconsin folks may be hunting in July.


----------



## br5

indy_nebo said:


> Ur the man Vern!
> 'Twould be nice to be able to go full on rustic, but alas mother nature has her mind set on chillin at night! Oh well...I'm sure one of these years we'll get a group get together where the temps are 72 and sunny during the day and 65 and starry all night!....
> 
> Also electric is good for big groups anyhow. I dont use a lot, but some folks have a lot of electric things when they camp anyhow, such as radios, light strands, electric grills and so on....
> Not long now!...


I'll go ahead and bring the Kureg, sugar in the raw, and half and half.


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> She was beautiful❤


I thank you all but i do have a new girl friend now...not sure that she is aware of it though...


----------



## deleted

bmeister said:


> Sending hugs to you! May your memories of her make you smile today


Thank you for that kiddo, too bad you wont be joining us on the trip..xoxox


----------



## deleted

*So for all of the Foray fans out there...watch for my posts on Wednesday for all of the final details....stay warm..*


----------



## engalwood

Vernnn. Thinking about bringing my little one. Is there anything wrong with that? Shes 6 and has been bugging me to go to the woods with me this year. Anyone opposed to this? Doubt we last long but i figure it would be a fun little trip for her. Just hope we can find some and see the excitment n her eyes 8)


----------



## wade

jashroomer said:


> I
> 
> A buddy of mine has cabins up on the boundary waters at crane lake mn and they are looking at a record late ice out. It’s happening for all of us. Wisconsin folks may be hunting in July.


That's Awesome interesting Wow


----------



## br5

engalwood said:


> Vernnn. Thinking about bringing my little one. Is there anything wrong with that? Shes 6 and has been bugging me to go to the woods with me this year. Anyone opposed to this? Doubt we last long but i figure it would be a fun little trip for her. Just hope we can find some and see the excitment n her eyes 8)


That's our hope that we let newbies see them growing and then let them pick em. I remember my daughter hunting with me when she was four. Man what I wouldn't give to relive those times. This hunt is about spending time with those that love the hunt, making new friends, and memories.


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> I thank you all but i do have a new girl friend now...not sure that she is aware of it though...
> View attachment 5014


I love that cup lol


----------



## deleted

engalwood said:


> Vernnn. Thinking about bringing my little one. Is there anything wrong with that? Shes 6 and has been bugging me to go to the woods with me this year. Anyone opposed to this? Doubt we last long but i figure it would be a fun little trip for her. Just hope we can find some and see the excitment n her eyes 8)


welllll in your case i guess we can let it slip this one time...lol. just remember the golden rule though...you dont find...you dont eat..


----------



## wade

engalwood said:


> Vernnn. Thinking about bringing my little one. Is there anything wrong with that? Shes 6 and has been bugging me to go to the woods with me this year. Anyone opposed to this? Doubt we last long but i figure it would be a fun little trip for her. Just hope we can find some and see the excitment n her eyes 8)


It will be really cool for her to join in now at our first Foray and Here afterwards the years ahead..just gotta keep her separated enough from Our Adult Indulgings/ Consumptions...
So that some Nosey Holyer than thou..
Complaining Asshole..does not use the poor poor little child as their excuse to call to DNR down on us..
So Yes Absolutely Bring your lil Darling..
To Our and Her first Foray ..


----------



## elmgirl

Tryin to plan my next road trip hunt... It will be short next week fri thru sun im thinkin of checkin my spots in illinois


----------



## deleted




----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> She was beautiful❤


----------



## bshroomn




----------



## engalwood

wade said:


> It will be really cool for her to join in now at our first Foray and Here afterwards the years ahead..just gotta keep her separated enough from Our Adult Indulgings/ Consumptions...
> So that some Nosey Holyer than thou..
> Complaining Asshole..does not use the poor poor little child as their excuse to call to DNR down on us..
> So Yes Absolutely Bring your lil Darling..
> To Our and Her first Foray ..


Ha, we might show up early and meet some peeps and walk around for a hr or 2. We shouldnt be around for the evening party lol


----------



## engalwood

Hopefull stumble on a litte patch and she would be a happy little camper. Thinking Black only thing thats gonna be found, maybe some greys. Them the best imo.


----------



## Guest

elmgirl said:


> Tryin to plan my next road trip hunt... It will be short next week fri thru sun im thinkin of checkin my spots in illinois


I'd stick to southern Indiana next week.. They should be prime time.. Then the week after that you should come to northern central Indiana and hunt my honey holes with me.. Then hit northern Indiana and finally Michigan.. That's where the 100 year hunt is going to be this season..


----------



## Guest

engalwood said:


> Hopefull stumble on a litte patch and she would be a happy little camper. Thinking Black only thing thats gonna be found, maybe some greys. Them the best imo.


Blacks and grays are up now.. We may get into some early yellows.. I checked the meta data of those pics I posted from Facebook earlier.. They are legit and there were a few more I didn't post..


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'd stick to southern Indiana next week.. They should be prime time.. Then the week after that you should come to northern central Indiana and hunt my honey holes with me.. Then hit northern Indiana and finally Michigan.. That's where the 100 year hunt is going to be this season..


Then that's where I'm gonna go 
The Hundred Year Hunt 
It has begun, let's find um Yall


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Blacks and grays are up now.. We may get into some early yellows.. I checked the meta data of those pics I posted from Facebook earlier.. They are legit and there were a few more I didn't post..


just was wondering how your Uncles spirits were today pal ??


----------



## Morell thief

vern said:


> If any of you people are going to church this morning....pray for the shrooms please, couldn't hurt to ask..hehehe


I been asking the shroom god for a great harvest this year!!!


----------



## Morell thief

I went out for a look this evening, but I didn't find anything. I looked at an area near highway45 & Arlington road in Bloomington. I did see that bloodroot is up & blooming, trillium is up, as is mayapples, but there was nothing else. I was disheartened


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> just was wondering how your Uncles spirits were today pal ??


He's in good spirits.. Made it through surgery ok.. They were able to get all the cancer they could see out of his colon, but they're pretty sure it's spreading to his lymph nodes.. He was awake and cracking jokes before we left.. He told the Dr he would be around to kick dirt on his grave lol.. He's the toughest person I know, but I'm not sure he's gonna be able to bounce back from this one.. I'm gonna find him all the mushrooms he can eat this year..


----------



## Toastyjakes

@vern I think i have my girl convinced to drive 6 hours this weekend... are we sure a good time will be had by all? Lol


----------



## Shiitake Creek




----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> Then that's where I'm gonna go
> The Hundred Year Hunt
> It has begun, let's find um Yall


Im def huntin michigan spendin a week there before memorial day thru that weekend and ill hunt my indiana spots during the week n my weekends i got to make time for illinois and wisconsin


----------



## Shiitake Creek

Found more blacks, Grey's and half frees today in the snow. I have to head back up north tomorrow though, good luck y'all. Happy hunting.


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Im def huntin michigan spendin a week there before memorial day thru that weekend and ill hunt my indiana spots during the week n my weekends i got to make time for illinois and wisconsin


Yep.. we are leaving indy right now..over to Effingham "dont cuss mutaf*ker" and then down I-57 you already know..right down the middle of um.
But it's dark and we wont be stopping, we're driving straight to Dallas then straight to Pennsylvania then straight Home then Straight to Paynetown


----------



## Footballguy6305

Shiitake Creek said:


> Found more blacks, Grey's and half frees today in the snow. I have to head back up north tomorrow though, good luck y'all. Happy hunting.


I've been hunting Brown and everything is on the verge of blooming or in mid bloom. This season is late for sure! We're thinking of heading south for a day. Any recommendations in northern Kentucky or Indiana south of Brown county


----------



## deleted

Footballguy6305 said:


> I've been hunting Brown and everything is on the verge of blooming or in mid bloom. This season is late for sure! We're thinking of heading south for a day. Any recommendations in northern Kentucky or Indiana south of Brown county


it would depend on the day you are talking about..lol. have a look at the Ky board, things are starting to happen in Central Ky. Southern Ind where is where i live...is still a little sketchy right now
some around Evansville thou. hard to say pal..


----------



## wade

Footballguy6305 said:


> I've been hunting Brown and everything is on the verge of blooming or in mid bloom. This season is late for sure! We're thinking of heading south for a day. Any recommendations in northern Kentucky or Indiana south of Brown county


@Footballguy6305
Howdy Sir .. Wade here
Just need to find a city / pocket where the temps are up higher than here..
Like 3 straight days at 74 degrees or higher..then look on satellite view, find a park or roadside woods near a rest stop or truck stop.. so you can park and walk in.. you probably can't miss, no matter where you choose in southern Illinois South of Marian
Either way Find or Not. 
You will Learn and Enjoy


----------



## indy_nebo

vern said:


> Should have done it this way from the start..lol. only makes sense. The campfire will still be outside, i think we might be able to survive that...lmao


I've been patiently waiting for Coleman to come out with a tent that you can have a fire inside... I may have to continue waiting a while! But hell who knows, every year at the Boat Sport and Travel Show I see some crazy newfangled camping tech. Check out what I saw this year! This thing is bad f-ing ace!-








I always wanted to sleep in a tent in the middle of a lake... catch some fish and shoot some ducks then turn in for the night all right there...wow!


br5 said:


> I'll go ahead and bring the Kureg, sugar in the raw, and half and half.


Awesome sh*t. I have always wanted to invest in some sort of method to make coffee when camping but have never got around to it, besides instant crapola...


----------



## deleted

indy_nebo said:


> I've been patiently waiting for Coleman to come out with a tent that you can have a fire inside... I may have to continue waiting a while! But hell who knows, every year at the Boat Sport and Travel Show I see some crazy newfangled camping tech. Check out what I saw this year! This thing is bad f-ing ace!-
> View attachment 5033
> 
> I always wanted to sleep in a tent in the middle of a lake... catch some fish and shoot some ducks then turn in for the night all right there...wow!
> 
> Awesome sh*t. I have always wanted to invest in some sort of method to make coffee when camping but have never got around to it, besides instant crapola...


Your gonna see..lol. im bringing a 20 cup camp peculator. you just put it over the fire...presto


----------



## Gudenhot

Gonna have to meet up with you guys on some camping expeditions. There are some really cool heated tarp shelters you can build with a small, Harbor Freight, welding blanket as the hearth.


----------



## Gudenhot

Serious note to all of you. Please use a strong tick repellent!!! I recommend ordering bulk pest control strength Permethryn and watering it down into an easy carry spray bottle. I had the horrific experience of Rocky Mountain Tick Fever many years ago. I promise it is nothing you want to contract as I coded and was brought back.


----------



## gbmillerman

T tom said:


> Brrrr it's colder this morning than yesterday, at least there's no ice on the windshield today.


That’s right! It looks like we got another week until we can put the winter coats away up North. Finding that first shroom is going to be sweet!


----------



## Spear_fish

MorelHuntress said:


> Any luck out there?


Not a thing so far, weather is not helping us any. I think i look again this afternoon since we had that rain over the weekend but it snowed on and off here yesterday!


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> Yep.. we are leaving indy right now..over to Effingham "dont cuss mutaf*ker" and then down I-57 you already know..right down the middle of um.
> But it's dark and we wont be stopping, we're driving straight to Dallas then straight to Pennsylvania then straight Home then Straight to Paynetown


Busy busy busy lol be safe yall


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Busy busy busy lol be safe yall


Good mornin Elmgirl-friend..lol i bet you are having Morel withdrawals right about now..hehe..

Elmgirl is so popular here that i think her handle should be "Poplargirl..


----------



## Toastyjakes

I found a small half free last Saturday but it's been cold since... gonna hit It again this weekend.. trying to convince the old lady to drive 6 hours to lake Monroe this weekend.. she s more for it than I thought.. got this city girl broke in right haha


----------



## deleted

I just want to tell you guys how sorry i feel about you having to go to work this chilly morning.
Just make sure that you call in sick for tomorrow, its gonna be in the rare 70's..


----------



## cwlake

jashroomer said:


> I
> 
> A buddy of mine has cabins up on the boundary waters at crane lake mn and they are looking at a record late ice out. It’s happening for all of us. Wisconsin folks may be hunting in July.


I'm going up north of there in first of June. Hope the ice is off by then!


----------



## wade

Forest City AR...we just stopped here for fuel and I talked for several minutes with the cashier lady.. she just found fresh Morels here last weekend so...
But we don't have time to go look on this trip.. not if we expect to be back to Paynetown Saturday


----------



## wade




----------



## bmeister

vern said:


> I just want to tell you guys how sorry i feel about you having to go to work this chilly morning.
> Just make sure that you call in sick for tomorrow, its gonna be in the rare 70's..


Thanks Vern... defrosting in my office right now. I can't wait to retire (maybe next year) and never have to be at work again. No 70's here but at least warmer than 29 degrees like it is this morning.


----------



## deleted

bmeister said:


> Thanks Vern... defrosting in my office right now. I can't wait to retire (maybe next year) and never have to be at work again. No 70's here but at least warmer than 29 degrees like it is this morning.


OK, i just gotta know now..am i talking to the pretty girl in your profile pic...talking about retirement...hmmmmm


----------



## bmeister

vern said:


> OK, i just gotta know now..am i talking to the pretty girl in your profile pic...talking about retirement...hmmmmm


LOL! Good genetics I guess. Will be 50 this year so yes... I want to retire.


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> Good mornin Elmgirl-friend..lol i bet you are having Morel withdrawals right about now..hehe..
> 
> Elmgirl is so popular here that i think her handle should be "Poplargirl..


Vern u r the poplar one! but yes i am having morel withdrawls... More like im phenin! But i guess i should b glad they r not out so i can work a little more before all my up coming trips


----------



## deleted

Man, it was so cold yesterday that i saw a dirty old man(not me !) in a raincoat approach a woman 
on the street and instead of flashing her...he just described what was under his coat..


----------



## elmgirl

elmgirl said:


> Vern u r the poplar one! but yes i am having morel withdrawls... More like im phenin! But i guess i should b glad they r not out so i can work a little more before all my up coming trips


And my real name is tammy just dont tell anyone (lol)


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> And my real name is tammy just dont tell anyone (lol)


well that only took about three years...lmao


----------



## deleted

Its so cold out....How cold is it ??


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> well that only took about three years...lmao


I dont usually tell ppl my real name lol its so much fun laughing when someone comes up to me n calls me brittany or something else normally whom ever im with will look at me real strange like y are they calling you that?
If they dont know my real name they cant blame me for SHIT!


----------



## deleted

*here is the list of members and guests as i have it right now...
vern..............................1
wade............................1 plus 1
br5...............................1
fishinbrad....................1 plus 2
T tom..........................1 plus 3, .......two tents*
_*finderoftheshrooms...1....finder and nebo want there site together..hmmm*_
*indy nebo...................1.....indy sez, no comment...*
*mmh..........................1 plus ?.................cancelled, cant get away*
*guff............................1*
*eternalsunking..........1 plus 1 more.....not positive/will reserve own site*
*footbalguy.................1 plus 2 staying elsewhere*
*elmgirl.......................1 plus ? expects to show*
*tess...........................2 *
*englewood................1 plus 1 ........not staying the night*
*morelsandmanners.. 1 likely but waiting for conformation....better hurry*
*jashroomer...............1 likely, ...not staying in camp
*
_*Last last call...making reservations tomorrow..does anyone need off of or to be put on this list ?? *_


----------



## jashroomer

cwlake said:


> I'm going up north of there in first of June. Hope the ice is off by then!


We head up the 24th of June, we put in at Crane Lake MN and crossover to Sand Point Lake where his cabins are. We are actually only 1/2 mile or so into Canada.


----------



## Footballguy6305

vern said:


> it would depend on the day you are talking about..lol. have a look at the Ky board, things are starting to happen in Central Ky. Southern Ind where is where i live...is still a little sketchy right now
> some around Evansville thou. hard to say pal..


O'bannon state park? Right on the river? 2 hours more south. Signs seem right down there.


----------



## morelsandmanners

Look, it's the sun.


----------



## deleted

Footballguy6305 said:


> O'bannon state park? Right on the river? 2 hours more south. Signs seem right down there.


I dont know the area, just going by what i have read pal...you are still in on the Foray right ?? and staying elsewhere.


----------



## Footballguy6305

vern said:


> I dont know the area, just going by what i have read pal...you are still in on the Foray right ?? and staying elsewhere.


Yeah it's looking like we're good for the foray still. Just wish I could get some shrooms to bring. Never been skunked this late into April, but with record low highs dating back from 1905 I could see it.


----------



## deleted

Footballguy6305 said:


> Yeah it's looking like we're good for the foray still. Just wish I could get some shrooms to bring. Never been skunked this late into April, but with record low highs dating back from 1905 I could see it.


Yes sir i understand, im going out tomorrow, if i find any, i will be bringing them with me !, yeah i saw about that record low high..crazy


----------



## deleted

_Last, last call kids.._
*(THIS IS A REPOST)*
_*Welcome one and all to the 1st annual...
"PAYNETOWN CLASSIC FORAY"
at the Paynetown Campground on Lake Monroe
located in south central Ind. on April 21st
I will be reserving electric campsites (picnic table, grill, and firepit only).
I will be getting them for one night only however you may stay for extra night as you like.
Myself and br5(Brian) will be there Friday and Sat. night. staying overnight is optional if you want it to be just a day hunt Sat. or Sunday.
Campsites are available for up to two tents and two vehicles only. cost is thirty dollars per site or about fifteen bucks each tent when split. additional parking is nearby.
((I am going to need some specific information from everyone)) so i know what to reserve. 
((I need to know specifically)) if you will be bringing a tent, or staying in a vehicle. also member br5 is bring two 6-8 man tents for whomever might like to stay together there, (i would need to know that as well).
If you have any cut firewood, throw a chunk in the trunk, must have no bark on it for the campfire pit where we will be consuming mass quantities of shrooms, beers, and and telling lies.
Wives and girlfriends are welcome at there own risk..lol. profanity and bad jokes can be expected.
SO...please provide me with the best info as possible and make this a HUGE success.
Respond here or if you like you may message me here by clicking on my Avatar then typing in the box and hit post.
again feel free to bring your buddies or whomever you like. I will be posting last min info tomorrow along with reservation phone number in case anyone wants to make late reservations.
LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT AND HAVE A BLAST.
https://www.indianaoutfitters.com/M...ana/monroe_paynetown_electric_nonelectric.pdf

https://www.google.com/maps/@39.0823504,-86.4318199,15.64z
Disclaimer:*_
_*"Remember that hunting and camping is done at your own risk"*_


----------



## morelsandmanners

It will be interesting to see what is found @ the foray this coming weekend. I'm still a little bummed I won't be able to attend. I really hope the forecast changes and a tad warmer temps come through for you all.


----------



## deleted

Well crap..just checked the Bloomington forecast for Sat. and it now shows a high of just 57..bring yer longjohns and some whisky...ouch


----------



## Gudenhot

vern said:


> _Last, last call kids.._
> *(THIS IS A REPOST)*
> _*Welcome one and all to the 1st annual...
> "PAYNETOWN CLASSIC FORAY"
> at the Paynetown Campground on Lake Monroe
> located in south central Ind. on April 21st
> I will be reserving electric campsites (picnic table, grill, and firepit only).
> I will be getting them for one night only however you may stay for extra night as you like.
> Myself and br5(Brian) will be there Friday and Sat. night. staying overnight is optional if you want it to be just a day hunt Sat. or Sunday.
> Campsites are available for up to two tents and two vehicles only. cost is thirty dollars per site or about fifteen bucks each tent when split. additional parking is nearby.
> ((I am going to need some specific information from everyone)) so i know what to reserve.
> ((I need to know specifically)) if you will be bringing a tent, or staying in a vehicle. also member br5 is bring two 6-8 man tents for whomever might like to stay together there, (i would need to know that as well).
> If you have any cut firewood, throw a chunk in the trunk, must have no bark on it for the campfire pit where we will be consuming mass quantities of shrooms, beers, and and telling lies.
> Wives and girlfriends are welcome at there own risk..lol. profanity and bad jokes can be expected.
> SO...please provide me with the best info as possible and make this a HUGE success.
> Respond here or if you like you may message me here by clicking on my Avatar then typing in the box and hit post.
> again feel free to bring your buddies or whomever you like. I will be posting last min info tomorrow along with reservation phone number in case anyone wants to make late reservations.
> LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT AND HAVE A BLAST.
> https://www.indianaoutfitters.com/M...ana/monroe_paynetown_electric_nonelectric.pdf
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@39.0823504,-86.4318199,15.64z
> Disclaimer:
> "Remember that hunting and camping is done at your own risk"*_


Be sure and pack some high octane, internal de-icer. Ha. Wish you guys success.


----------



## wade

morelsandmanners said:


> Look, it's the sun.


Dut n du du


----------



## huntergatherer

jslwalls said:


> Traveling to hunt is hard. I’ve done it before usually with no success compared to the time and expense to travel. It’s not that either you or me are bad hunters but a combination of factors. From google maps you can’t find what type of trees are in the woods. Once you find the right environment it could be the wrong time just by a week which makes a huge difference. And then once everything does line up are you in a woods where there’s 50 other people, is this someone’s homey hole and they check every other day. If someone traveled and just happened upon my spots they wouldn’t stand a chance. They grow in the same spots regularly, I could literally run and pick. I suppose it’s the same when I pull up to their ground.


i agree, hard to travel and find shrooms, i've learned over the years that you are better off to spend more time in the area you know, than to head off to some place you are not familiar with, yet i can never resist stopping off at some obscure unknown place when i'm on the road to go shromming, i even manage to usually find a few, but never a big flush like i find at my honey holes, yet, gotta keep looking though, i travel this time of year from AZ to IA and go though some really prime looking areas, but normally don't stop and look unless it's time to find a camp spot.


----------



## gbmillerman

If anyone is planning to come to northern Indiana or southern Michigan, I would wait until at least May, we aren’t gonna out of 30s today and not gonna crack 50 until Friday, ground temp is back in the 30’s. More waiting........


----------



## engalwood

vern said:


> Well crap..just checked the Bloomington forecast for Sat. and it now shows a high of just 57..bring yer longjohns and some whisky...ouch


This suxs. I know the little one wont want to be n the chilly, wont bother me but her maybe. Have to play this by ear


----------



## indy_nebo

jashroomer said:


> We head up the 24th of June, we put in at Crane Lake MN and crossover to Sand Point Lake where his cabins are. We are actually only 1/2 mile or so into Canada.


Man I'm jealous... I've been wanting to put a boundary waters trip together with my buds for 10 years now. I have a feeling its gonna get mined before I ever get there. This Pruitt clown seems to not give a flying f*ck about the last little pieces of pristine public land we have left in this country. The Canadian border will look like the grand canyon with lush forest on top! 
Sad...


Footballguy6305 said:


> Yeah it's looking like we're good for the foray still. Just wish I could get some shrooms to bring. Never been skunked this late into April, but with record low highs dating back from 1905 I could see it.


Dude, u look really familiar... have u ever been into Just Haircuts at 106th and College in Carmel?


----------



## Gudenhot

I would like to attend as well. I'll be hunting here north of Evansville. Hopefully, we all have pics to share. 



morelsandmanners said:


> It will be interesting to see what is found @ the foray this coming weekend. I'm still a little bummed I won't be able to attend. I really hope the forecast changes and a tad warmer temps come through for you all.


----------



## jesterman5




----------



## elmgirl

Footballguy6305 said:


> O'bannon state park? Right on the river? 2 hours more south. Signs seem right down there.


I used to mushroom hunt there when i was little w my gpa


----------



## bshroomn




----------



## bshroomn

Found these two lil beauties today at lunch in central Indiana


----------



## indy_nebo

bshroomn said:


> Found these two lil beauties today at lunch in central Indiana


Good news for all right there! If little yellow guys in bare soil survived this chill I'd say it is to be ON IN THE FASHION OF SIR DONKEY KONG! 
What county r u in sir?


----------



## bshroomn

marion


----------



## bshroomn

I would call them Grays not yellows though.


----------



## golddustshroomin

bshroomn said:


> View attachment 5043
> View attachment 5044


Awww looky there!!! So cute! Where about a did you find that little shroom?


----------



## golddustshroomin

golddustshroomin said:


> Awww looky there!!! So cute! Where about a did you find that little shroom?


Oh I should’ve read more! Good work!


----------



## golddustshroomin

Has anyone ever hunted Yellowwood State forest? I am going to be very close to it and was wondering if anyone knows anything about it? Thanks!


----------



## rick

jashroomer said:


> We head up the 24th of June, we put in at Crane Lake MN and crossover to Sand Point Lake where his cabins are. We are actually only 1/2 mile or so into Canada.


Just had my 5/17-5/25 fishing trip to northwest Ontario cancelled by the outfitter. They drilled to test the depth of the ice this week. 44 inches thick still! He said the ice won’t be gone until 6/1 in that area. Bummer dude!


----------



## jashroomer

golddustshroomin said:


> Has anyone ever hunted Yellowwood State forest? I am going to be very close to it and was wondering if anyone knows anything about it? Thanks!


I have hunted it a couple of times found a few grays and peckerheads. I’m sure they will be there if you hit it on the right days.


----------



## golddustshroomin

jashroomer said:


> I have hunted it a couple of times found a few grays and peckerheads. I’m sure they will be there if you hit it on the right days.


Thanks much that’s encouraging!!!


----------



## jessicaleigh87

Went out today to check 3 of our regular spots in Vigo/Sullivan Co. and found 7 small greys. Looks like the snow yesterday got to a few of them. Thought about leaving them because of their size but after driving 13 hrs from New Orleans, these babies are mine. I think with the warmer temps the next couple days, this weekend will be great! Also, mayapples up but most aren’t open all the way and trillium are up as well.


----------



## engalwood

So freaking busy I cant even get out after work :/


----------



## jashroomer

rick said:


> Just had my 5/17-5/25 fishing trip to northwest Ontario cancelled by the outfitter. They drilled to test the depth of the ice this week. 44 inches thick still! He said the ice won’t be gone until 6/1 in that area. Bummer dude!


That sucks, hopefully you get another trip later


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> *here is the list of members and guests as i have it right now...
> vern..............................1
> wade............................1 plus 1
> br5...............................1
> fishinbrad....................1 plus 2
> T tom..........................1 plus 3, .......two tents*
> _*finderoftheshrooms...1....finder and nebo want there site together..hmmm*_
> *indy nebo...................1.....indy sez, no comment...
> mmh..........................1 plus ?.................cancelled, cant get away
> guff............................1
> eternalsunking..........1 plus 1 more.....not positive/will reserve own site
> footbalguy.................1 plus 2 staying elsewhere
> elmgirl.......................1 plus ? expects to show
> tess...........................2
> englewood................1 plus 1 ........not staying the night
> morelsandmanners.. 1 likely but waiting for conformation....better hurry
> jashroomer...............1 likely, ...not staying in camp
> *
> _*Last last call...making reservations tomorrow..does anyone need off of or to be put on this list ?? *_


Im not campin though


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Im not campin though


So are you saying you will be there but not staying ?


----------



## engalwood

vern said:


> So are you saying you will be there but not staying ?


I think thats what she means @vern


----------



## br5

vern said:


> Well crap..just checked the Bloomington forecast for Sat. and it now shows a high of just 57..bring yer longjohns and some whisky...ouch


57 walking up and down those hills will feel warm.


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> 57 walking up and down those hills will feel warm.


Thats all well and good and i agree...its that forty degrees in the morning im having a problem thinking about pal..


----------



## br5

vern said:


> Thats all well and good and i agree...its that forty degrees in the morning im having a problem thinking about pal..


Coldest I've went out was mid 30's, open clover had frost. Killed the shrooms that year.


----------



## noskydaddy

This is it people...


----------



## Morell thief

vern said:


> _Man, can you believe this was me and my new bride almost 25 years ago on our honeymoon.God bless her, she passed two years ago today.
> View attachment 4969
> _


really sorry Vern. I lost my wife 5 years ago after 25 years of bliss, so I know how ya feel


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> Lol nice try Vernon, a huntn dawg always gonna hunt.


This ol' dog aint what i used to be..lol


----------



## Morell thief

vern said:


> I have nearly been there before many times but its all good now my friend..she narrowly survived brain surgery with a ten percent chance of making it. spent the last 12 years of her life in a nursing home where she needed twenty four hour care the rest of her life.
> sorry to be a bummer my friends but i dont have many friends like you guys that i can share this with..


I spent 6 years taking care of my wife before she passed. she died at home & never had to go to a nursing home & it never gets easy. It's just one day at a time.


----------



## Morell thief

wade said:


> Your not bumming us out Big Brother..
> We are all ...Already Hurting ourselves about Something ..its why we are so Quick to undestand... as for Me...Well...
> MY Life Is Pain...and Confusion..
> All I've learned to do is anything that I kinda enjoy and focus on It..and sometimes the Hurting Fades to the Back..
> But it's Hard to be Happy..hard to Have a Laugh... Thru all the Hurt...
> So it's ok Vern and everyone..
> We will Hurt and Love And live on Together..it Hurts but let's Go on !!
> Don't No body be a Jerk And ever Kill their self..Ahead we have Fun And more Pain and shit and happiness and Hunting and more Forays..good times and Tough times but we are going all the way till we die Natural and Make the Most of all of it O.K. !


that's a real good plan!!!


----------



## deleted

Morell thief said:


> I spent 6 years taking care of my wife before she passed. she died at home & never had to go to a nursing home & it never gets easy. It's just one day at a time.


Its what we signed up for pal..it is what it is. we do what needs to be done..


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> @vern, I could've swore you said we would be finding shrooms before I mowed. Maybe your prediction on picking by page 186 will still hold true, oh wait, you said page 86


A new smart Ass is born every minute


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> So are you saying you will be there but not staying ?


Yep. I cant stay...


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Thats all well and good and i agree...its that forty degrees in the morning im having a problem thinking about pal..


It will be a walk in the park...
We are bout to leave out of Dallas Headed thru Memphis to Pennsylvania 
It's a real nice Warm evening here


----------



## wade

wade said:


> Ok..I'm gonna do it
> Everyone I'm considering Renaming myself on here..some of my first Choices
> *I-Vern
> *La Vern
> *Ta- Vern
> *the Sunking
> *checkmate
> *stailmate
> *same game
> *wadeorWade
> *br5 49
> *I'm a Finder
> *M-Wade.. whoops that's take darn it!
> I really liked that one
> *mmh-mmh
> *Tess-La
> *T-Tess
> *notsydaddy
> *doe nowhothedaddyis
> *T tomcat
> *TTomTom
> *the LawrenceCoReport
> Oooo Shit I can't decide..so..I'll just stick with Wade For now
> Thanks for the Report
> M-Lawrence-Co-Morel-Hunter-Man


?? M-Wade
Um excuse me Guy asking you again Sir!


----------



## wade

wade said:


> Hmmm Well by Coensadence I drove off into a No Antenna Area..and hit the Woods Right after my Last Posting..
> And had all that time to think..
> By the way Found ZERO ZERO Morels..
> I've came straight past all or any post that have been added ,haven't looked or read any of them. Instead I've intentionally scrolled straight to here and began typing...
> So I could say this @M-Wade ....
> Hello Sir and New Member..
> Thank You for Your Lawrence County Report..
> Sorry if I Discouraged you..with such a Bullet to the Bone..Shot at Humor..
> Still yet Sir it could be the least of things that happens around here..
> And you made it so iresistably Easy.
> We all do Want you to feel welcome and your own Freedoms Here with us..
> All this being said and Sincere..
> New Friend...its your call ..but I'm asking you as a Favor... to Consider another name to use on here..as I have already been using *wade* for my 2nd year now
> .. again it's your call Brother..
> Welcome Aboard and hope you will join in with us on The 21st...
> P.S. I don't think anyone is using
> ** BeaverPleaser** yet
> Thank You Sir


??M-Wade 
Um Excuse me asking you Again Sir !
Thank You in Advance


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> I think Vern might have called you a smart ass wade


I Like it
I Like it a Lot


----------



## piker815

Ok..for all you hunters going to Monroe County area...my homes in Pike County (which is 2 and half counties south and 2 counties west of Monroe) hunted about 2 and half hours today and found 36


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> I Like it
> I Like it a Lot


I just might have to open up a can of whoop ass on that old man T tom at the camp..
we would both be to wore out after about four minutes..lmao


----------



## Footballguy6305

indy_nebo said:


> Dude, u look really familiar... have u ever been into Just Haircuts at 106th and College in Carmel?


I'm a Fort Wayne native, sorry I haven't been there. Maybe it's the guy to my right 



elmgirl said:


> I used to mushroom hunt there when i was little w my gpa


I loved when my grandpa went hunting with us. We found 4 grays at O'bannon state park today. Not bad for virgin ground to us, but frustrating still overall... at least I can say I picked a few and am on the board.


----------



## Pabst

wade said:


> ??M-Wade
> Um Excuse me asking you Again Sir !
> Thank You in Advance


Sure thing bud, sorry I didn't notice you ask that already I guess.


----------



## Gudenhot

At least these guys are damn impressed.
First morel of 2018 for me. North of Evansville.


----------



## engalwood

O the excitement! Sat is going to be a blast!!Oh i forgot to say GO PACERS Tomm


----------



## golddustshroomin

piker815 said:


> View attachment 5060
> 
> 
> Ok..for all you hunters going to Monroe County area...my homes in Pike County (which is 2 and half counties south and 2 counties west of Monroe) hunted about 2 and half hours today and found 36


Way to go! Woo hoo!


----------



## Zak Z

T tom said:


> competition


I live in Connersville...was hunting CV loser to Ohio though! Good Luck T tom


----------



## Zak Z

Zak Z said:


> I live in Connersville...was hunting CV loser to Ohio though! Good Luck T tom


Closer


----------



## jeff smith

Wabash co here....hopefully they will be popping up soon!!!!


----------



## Gudenhot

Gudenhot said:


> View attachment 5061
> At least these guys are damn impressed.
> First morel of 2018 for me. North of Evansville.


Remember, it's not always the size, but how you use it...


----------



## wade

piker815 said:


> View attachment 5060
> 
> 
> Ok..for all you hunters going to Monroe County area...my homes in Pike County (which is 2 and half counties south and 2 counties west of Monroe) hunted about 2 and half hours today and found 36


Wow..


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> Hell olbuddy I thought that was robin all this time going by miss wade.


Thank You


----------



## wade

M-Wade said:


> Sure thing bud, sorry I didn't notice you ask that already I guess.


That's very nice of you sir..
Let us know your new handle.. just so we can pick on you some more..
Also sure Hope you will join us at Paynetown Saturday or Saturday night or Sunday


----------



## wade

Gudenhot said:


> View attachment 5061
> At least these guys are damn impressed.
> First morel of 2018 for me. North of Evansville.


That's Cool


----------



## piker815

wade said:


> Wow..


Looks like they found little bit of everything..yellows , greys and blacks..waiting for report of your guys weekend cause I'm headed south to Pike on Monday nite


----------



## wade

engalwood said:


> O the excitement! Sat is going to be a blast!!Oh i forgot to say GO PACERS Tomm


We are going to learn so... much from this Hunt


----------



## wade

piker815 said:


> Looks like they found little bit of everything..yellows , greys and blacks..waiting for report of your guys weekend cause I'm headed south to Pike on Monday nite


Yep I was supposed to hunt near Evansville today but had to make this Dallas run....
But we are gonna HUUUUUUU ...HUNT
WHEN WE GET BACK ..
PAYNETOWN SATURDAY MORNING


----------



## Indiana Jed

Dang folks, get busy working for a couple days and miss 20 pages on here, lol. Lil update from the find I posted this weekend; Went back to the same spot since it got dark on me Sat. and found 9 more on Sunday plus left a few for spores. Searched the whole valley full of American Elms and not a single other mushroom. Went to my early spot in Yellowwood today just to scope things out and get out into nature. The woods were looking real good compared to last week, just need some warm sunshine. We are almost there!


----------



## deleted

Indiana Jed said:


> Dang folks, get busy working for a couple days and miss 20 pages on here, lol. Lil update from the find I posted this weekend; Went back to the same spot since it got dark on me Sat. and found 9 more on Sunday plus left a few for spores. Searched the whole valley full of American Elms and not a single other mushroom. Went to my early spot in Yellowwood today just to scope things out and get out into nature. The woods were looking real good compared to last week, just need some warm sunshine. We are almost there!


Thanks for the update Jed...when there are no shrooms to find yet,we talk and gossip like a bunch of old ladies..lol


----------



## Gudenhot

If interested and to show my appreciation for this site and members, I'll offer a camp and shroom meet next Saturday afternoon thru Sunday afternoon. 

It's on 80 acres with a 14 acre lake, clubhouse, and 50 yard gun range.

Best to keep it at 10-12 Morel.com members for the first time. Basic monetary donations, toiletries, whatever, would be appreciated to help with the club maintenance. 

Contact me here or at
[email protected].


----------



## deleted

Gudenhot said:


> If interested and to show my appreciation for this site and members, I'll offer a camp and shroom meet next Saturday afternoon thru Sunday afternoon.
> 
> It's on 80 acres with a 14 acre lake, clubhouse, and 50 yard gun range.
> 
> Best to keep it at 10-12 Morel.com members for the first time. Basic monetary donations, toiletries, whatever, would be appreciated to help with the club maintenance.
> 
> Contact me here or at
> [email protected].


Whats the address to the place, i would like to look it up on a map if you wouldn't mind pal.
would a case of toiletries be enough ?


----------



## Gudenhot

vern said:


> Whats the address to the place, i would like to look it up on a map if you wouldn't mind pal.
> would a case of toiletries be enough ?


Sure, just to help out. This is a private club owned by prior employees of Indiana Bell. I'll provide more details as we progress. It's southwest of the I-64 and I-69 intersection.


----------



## indy_nebo

piker815 said:


> View attachment 5060
> 
> 
> Ok..for all you hunters going to Monroe County area...my homes in Pike County (which is 2 and half counties south and 2 counties west of Monroe) hunted about 2 and half hours today and found 36


Get'm Piker! Man that pic felt like 20 lbs lifted off my shoulders...


Gudenhot said:


> View attachment 5061
> At least these guys are damn impressed.
> First morel of 2018 for me. North of Evansville.


Lol... man, if there's one thing nature should instill in a person, its PERSPECTIVE!


----------



## deleted

Good morning Bev, i see that you are up and almost atum..lol


----------



## wade

@vern ..I'm not always Right, but when I am it's because I chose to drink Three Floyds


----------



## bev

vern said:


> Good morning Bev, i see that you are up and almost atum..lol


heading to work. I hate that word.


----------



## deleted

bev said:


> heading to work. I hate that word.


if you can retire..then do it...dont worry...be happy..


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> if you can retire..then do it...dont worry...be happy..


If you own a boat and motor i might offer to be your Sugar Daddy,
(send pictures of Boat).


----------



## bev

I might be older but I am not old enough yet. still to young by age but body wise I fill like 70. but on a good note I am working on retire... early. told the better half that she needs to work two jobs so I can LOL. (I don't think she will go for that).


----------



## bev

sold it 5 years ago never hardly used it. I fished from banks more than boat. But I can find shrooms will that work


----------



## deleted

bev said:


> sold it 5 years ago never hardly used it. I fished from banks more than boat. But I can find shrooms will that work


oops, i fel stupid now...i thought you were someone else..its too early to think straight..you need a sugar mama..lmao, but i will take the shrooms..haha


----------



## Pabst

Does anyone know how you go about changing your name on here. I can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## Kokomorel

vern said:


> oops, i fel stupid now...i thought you were someone else..its too early to think straight..you need a sugar mama..lmao, but i will take the shrooms..haha


Hey I’m going to be down south this weekend may stop by foray Saturday morning


----------



## fishinbrad

vern said:


> oops, i fel stupid now...i thought you were someone else..its too early to think straight..you need a sugar mama..lmao, but i will take the shrooms..haha


LOL Vern, off your game this morning?


----------



## Kokomorel

M-Wade said:


> Does anyone know how you go about changing your name on here. I can't seem to figure it out.


I don’t think you can change your name


----------



## Kokomorel

M-Wade said:


> Does anyone know how you go about changing your name on here. I can't seem to figure it out.


Wade or Vern should know if you can change your name


----------



## deleted

M-Wade said:


> Does anyone know how you go about changing your name on here. I can't seem to figure it out.


not sure, you may have to start a new account.


----------



## Indiana Jed

vern said:


> Thanks for the update Jed...when there are no shrooms to find yet,we talk and gossip like a bunch of old ladies..lol


 I understand. I am getting antsy myself, just less socially adept.


----------



## deleted

Kokomorel said:


> Hey I’m going to be down south this weekend may stop by foray Saturday morning


Later today look at new posts. we are going to try and arrange a meet up spot around 10am or so


----------



## deleted

fishinbrad said:


> LOL Vern, off your game this morning?


get my age and your mind starts goin..lol


----------



## Guest

bshroomn said:


> I would call them Grays not yellows though.


Those will turn into yellows when they get bigger..


----------



## Paula-Joy

br5 said:


> Doubt anyone else is dumb enough to be there on Saturday except us. I don't care about weather at this point I'm camping!


How cold is it expected to be? Is the parking close? Haven't slept in my vehicle yet but went camping in March --


wade said:


> @vern ..I'm not always Right, but when I am it's because I chose to drink Three Floyds
> View attachment 5064
> View attachment 5065


brrr. see why you are going electric. for possible day trippers and newbies, will you give us meeting place, etc? thanks


----------



## Guest

Guys Im having a shitty week here.. I swear to God I'm not making this shit up.. One of my uncle's passed away early this morning.. Not the uncle that just had surgery Monday.. One of my uncle's on the other side of my family.. I'm losing my shit.. I'm so ready to get into the woods and just forget about everything for a few days.. Is it Saturday yet..


----------



## cwlake

rick said:


> Just had my 5/17-5/25 fishing trip to northwest Ontario cancelled by the outfitter. They drilled to test the depth of the ice this week. 44 inches thick still! He said the ice won’t be gone until 6/1 in that area. Bummer dude!


 where do you go in NW Ontario? my trip for 6-2 is north of Vermillion Bay. Lac Suel area.


----------



## bev

vern said:


> oops, i fel stupid now...i thought you were someone else..its too early to think straight..you need a sugar mama..lmao, but i will take the shrooms..haha


that is ok it was early


----------



## deleted

Paula-Joy said:


> How cold is it expected to be? Is the parking close? Haven't slept in my vehicle yet but went camping in March --
> 
> brrr. see why you are going electric. for possible day trippers and newbies, will you give us meeting place, etc? thanks


keep watch later today, ill have better info for you..


----------



## bev

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Guys Im having a shitty week here.. I swear to God I'm not making this shit up.. One of my uncle's passed away early this morning.. Not the uncle that just had surgery Monday.. One of my uncle's on the other side of my family.. I'm losing my shit.. I'm so ready to get into the woods and just forget about everything for a few days.. Is it Saturday yet..


sorry to that


----------



## Morell thief

vern said:


> _*Welcome everyone to the first annual Payntown Morel hunt and Snowman building contest..
> 1st prize is a trip to Siberia..
> I'm gonna open up a can of whoop ass on the first person that tries to jump ship..*_


are you going to have ice sicle darts too?


----------



## celticcurl

vern said:


> get my age and your mind starts goin..lol


I'm confused. Bev is usually short for Beverly which is a girls name. Or was it a guys name once upon a time... 

Someone clue me in


----------



## bev

celticcurl said:


> I'm confused. Bev is usually short for Beverly which is a girls name. Or was it a guys name once upon a time...
> 
> Someone clue me in


it is short for my last name


----------



## bev

it is a nickname that my friends gave me years ago


----------



## wade

M-Wade said:


> Does anyone know how you go about changing your name on here. I can't seem to figure it out.


No Worries .. you can contact a site administrator with this question..
..if you slow like me you may not get that done till after Christmas shopping 
You might just have to abandon the one.. and start a new..no stress Friend..
No Hurry No Worries 
..Will you be able to join us this weekend?


----------



## deleted

bev said:


> it is a nickname that my friends gave me years ago


For gods sake..dont tell us..lol


----------



## piker815

indy_nebo said:


> Get'm Piker! Man that pic felt like 20 lbs lifted off my shoulders...
> 
> Lol... man, if there's one thing nature should instill in a person, its PERSPECTIVE!


I lost a letter in the post..it should have said my homies found them..stupid auto correct..I did not find them..I'm heading that way on monday


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Guys Im having a shitty week here.. I swear to God I'm not making this shit up.. One of my uncle's passed away early this morning.. Not the uncle that just had surgery Monday.. One of my uncle's on the other side of my family.. I'm losing my shit.. I'm so ready to get into the woods and just forget about everything for a few days.. Is it Saturday yet..


 Sorry bout Your Uncle...
Yes...
It is Saturday..anything you Believe, is Possible... Close your eyes...Now slowly breathe in then out..now breath in
Even Slower... that's it.. slower slower.
Very good... now just do that for three more Days and it will be SATURDAY


----------



## deleted

_*To our Foray friends here..i cant finish up the reservations until afternoon.
Soon as i do, i will post exact details for the event so stand by please...thanks Vern*_


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> oops, i fel stupid now...i thought you were someone else..its too early to think straight..you need a sugar mama..lmao, but i will take the shrooms..haha


Lol lol i was gonna say the other day @vern one of these days you r gonna get yourself in trouble flirtin on the internet you never know what your gonna get!


----------



## Shiitake Creek

Few last minute tips, this is how I was finding so many when n one else waalast week. 1 pull up a Google map of the area you intend to hunt, select terrain view. Isolate all the sw, s and saw facing knolls, draws, and slopes. Correlate those places with water sources. 
2. Visually inspect those areas on the fly for symbiotic trees, elms, slippery elm, white ash, black cherry, tulip poplars and sycamores. And those trees in decline or dead in particular. Damaged branches, trunk shoots etc.
3 looks for holes in the canopy, places where the trilliums and may apples are further along.
4. Search the moisture retaining features like logs or rocks etc on the forest floor or woodline.
5. If the spot is suspect or you find one. Get flat down on the ground or eye level with the morel and find the rest, the almost always run in veins through a landscape. 

Good luck and God vless. 
Oh, and stay out of Mi's U.P./Northern WI, those r my spots lol.


----------



## wade

Our Paynetown Foray Hunt is going to be so Very Very Very Enjoyable 
And it is going to be so Very Very Really
Really interesting..to see / Learn what these Prior Weeks of Weather have PROVIDED. ...Whatever we find... it's gonna be so Very AWESOME and interesting...
Good Times... Gooood Times


----------



## wade




----------



## wade

Shiitake Creek said:


> Few last minute tips, this is how I was finding so many when n one else waalast week. 1 pull up a Google map of the area you intend to hunt, select terrain view. Isolate all the sw, s and saw facing knolls, draws, and slopes. Correlate those places with water sources.
> 2. Visually inspect those areas on the fly for symbiotic trees, elms, slippery elm, white ash, black cherry, tulip poplars and sycamores. And those trees in decline or dead in particular. Damaged branches, trunk shoots etc.
> 3 looks for holes in the canopy, places where the trilliums and may apples are further along.
> 4. Search the moisture retaining features like logs or rocks etc on the forest floor or woodline.
> 5. If the spot is suspect or you find one. Get flat down on the ground or eye level with the morel and find the rest, the almost always run in veins through a landscape.
> 
> Good luck and God vless.
> Oh, and stay out of Mi's U.P./Northern WI, those r my spots lol.


Oh Yes.. we promise.. we'll never go there


----------



## Shiitake Creek

wade said:


> Oh Yes.. we promise.. we'll never go there


I'm so sure, I'll hold my breath. Look me up if u ever do get up this way.


----------



## wade

Ok.. I mean ..whoops ..we're not coming


----------



## jeff smith

Where’s all the shrooms!!!! Anyone find any north of Indy yet?


----------



## parrothead

Is anyone else concerned about the lack of finds besides me?


----------



## Footballguy6305

They're finding micro shrooms north of Indy in spots. Nothing worth going out for imo. I've been hunting brown county for 3 days and have yet to find a shroom... hunting known spots too. I think the worst is knowing they're right under your feet, but just aren't big enough to pop through the leaves.


----------



## Libertykid

Hey guys im kinda new to morel hunting and i was wondering if this weekend looked promising since the weather was going to be a bit nicer. Im up in north east Indiana near fort wayne. I dont really know anyone that goes searching for morels but i did it a few years ago and enjoyed it but havent gotten out since then and every year i seem to miss it. If i went id be going to chain o lakes state park or some areas near huntington. Any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## elmgirl

I'm working in Hamilton County today I think I'm going to find somewhere to go out and look


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Lol lol i was gonna say the other day @vern one of these days you r gonna get yourself in trouble flirtin on the internet you never know what your gonna get!


You are right about that..lmao. This Bev, has the wrong hardware..


----------



## Gudenhot

Libertykid said:


> Hey guys im kinda new to morel hunting and i was wondering if this weekend looked promising since the weather was going to be a bit nicer. Im up in north east Indiana near fort wayne. I dont really know anyone that goes searching for morels but i did it a few years ago and enjoyed it but havent gotten out since then and every year i seem to miss it. If i went id be going to chain o lakes state park or some areas near huntington. Any advice is greatly appreciated


There's really never a reason not to look. They will likely be smaller grays an such. Get out and enjoy some fresh air and do some tree scouting if nothing else. Won't be long tho.

Good luck. Tim


----------



## deleted

Libertykid said:


> Hey guys im kinda new to morel hunting and i was wondering if this weekend looked promising since the weather was going to be a bit nicer. Im up in north east Indiana near fort wayne. I dont really know anyone that goes searching for morels but i did it a few years ago and enjoyed it but havent gotten out since then and every year i seem to miss it. If i went id be going to chain o lakes state park or some areas near huntington. Any advice is greatly appreciated


Welcome aboard Kid..just keep an close eye on this board and as Morels start being found, everyone here will tell what County or Town where they were found and take it from there. you are most likely still about two weeks before much starts happening. Indianapolis and South are just now starting to find them so not to much longer for you, we have people that live up your way.


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> You are right about that..lmao. This Bev, has the wrong hardware..


 lol ....


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> View attachment 5070


The trend towards next week is really exciting..


----------



## bev

welcome kid. I am south of huntington


----------



## deleted

jeff smith said:


> Where’s all the shrooms!!!! Anyone find any north of Indy yet?


Jeff, the season is running about ten days late this year. Indy and south are getting underway as we speak. just keep an eye here and you will know when..


----------



## Gudenhot

vern said:


> The trend towards next week is really exciting..


VERY MUCH AGREED. Today is prime temps and sun here. Next week through second week of May should be rocking.


----------



## parrothead

Don't forget Turkey Season comes in next Wed. so be careful out there.


----------



## Gudenhot

vern said:


> Jeff, the season is running about ten days late this year. Indy and south are getting underway as we speak. just keep an eye here and you will know when..


Yep, don't get discouraged thinking you're not in the right spot or just not good at finding them. It's a late season this year. More experienced hunters will spot the smaller ones, but unless you find a mess you're best to come back when they are bigger. As a new hunter, give it another week at least to have your best shot and finding a true haul.


----------



## eternalsunking

jashroomer said:


> I
> 
> A buddy of mine has cabins up on the boundary waters at crane lake mn and they are looking at a record late ice out. It’s happening for all of us. Wisconsin folks may be hunting in July.


Good ole Crane Lake. I used to fly out of there. Scott's Airplane base. They always had a pair of golden retrievers that were a hoot to watch.

Two weeks ago I received a report of 30 inches of ice on the lakes... Crazy to think of.


----------



## Guest

Gudenhot said:


> There's really never a reason not to look. They will likely be smaller grays an such. Get out and enjoy some fresh air and do some tree scouting if nothing else. Won't be long tho.
> 
> Good luck. Tim[/QUOTE If you're not an experienced morel hunter you need to stay out of the woods right now.. If you go walking around target trees you will smash and kill all of the pins before they get big enough to even poke through the leaves.. I'm not trying to be a I'm just telling it how it is.. You newbies on this thread still need to prove yourself.. Stealing pictures off the internet and posting them doesn't impress us one bit.. There's a core group of us who have been around here for many years.. We consistently find mushrooms year after year and have proven ourselves to each other.. We've seen all the blow hards and self proclaimed experts come and go.. We know all the tricks and we will not fall for them.. You are not fooling us one bit.. If you new guys post pictures make sure there's a newspapers or receipt in the frame.. You have to build your credibility before we will except you into our core group..


----------



## guff76

bev said:


> welcome kid. I am south of huntington


Whereabouts are you located? I knew we close but maybe closer than thought


----------



## deleted

_*OK Foray fiends, i have great news about our camping spots..i am heading for the woods right now and later on this afternoon i will spill the beans on everything i know..so check in later.*_


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Bullshit.. If you're not an experienced morel hunter you need to stay out of the woods right now.. If you go walking around target trees you will smash and kill all of the pins before they get big enough to even poke through the leaves.. I'm not trying to be an ass I'm just telling it how it is.. You newbies on this thread still need to prove yourself.. Stealing pictures off the internet and posting them doesn't impress us one bit.. There's a core group of us who have been around here for many years.. We consistently find mushrooms year after year and have proven ourselves to each other.. We've seen all the blow hards and self proclaimed experts come and go.. We know all the tricks and we will not fall for them.. You are not fooling us one bit.. If you new guys post pictures make sure there's a newspapers or receipt in the frame.. You have to build your credibility before we will except you into our core group..


Thank You


----------



## guff76

@finderoftheshrooms hey man sorry bout your loss.. you have definitely have had a ruff week. I know what ya mean about just wanting to get out n clear your head. Nature has a way of doing that


----------



## Pabst

wade said:


> No Worries .. you can contact a site administrator with this question..
> ..if you slow like me you may not get that done till after Christmas shopping
> You might just have to abandon the one.. and start a new..no stress Friend..
> No Hurry No Worries
> ..Will you be able to join us this weekend?


I'm gonna try, I'm gonna try to get through my spots in southern Lawrence county early Saturday and then hopefully head that way.


----------



## Guest

guff76 said:


> @finderoftheshrooms hey man sorry bout your loss.. you have definitely have had a ruff week. I know what ya mean about just wanting to get out n clear your head. Nature has a way of doing that


Thanks man.. Hands down the worst week of my life, no contest.. We all came from the woods.. Sometimes we just have to get back to our roots and spend a little time with mother nature to make sense of things..


----------



## noskydaddy

Libertykid said:


> Hey guys im kinda new to morel hunting and i was wondering if this weekend looked promising since the weather was going to be a bit nicer. Im up in north east Indiana near fort wayne. I dont really know anyone that goes searching for morels but i did it a few years ago and enjoyed it but havent gotten out since then and every year i seem to miss it. If i went id be going to chain o lakes state park or some areas near huntington. Any advice is greatly appreciated


LibertyKid, the only way to know is to go. Ask @wade !

But, I think you'll find it's very cool and there is not a lot happening yet.

Gonna be a bit yet in Northern Indiana. I went out today.


----------



## Inthewild

guff76 said:


> Yes the person with the pic of the fawn lol well got a set to try out lol


Guff, Good luck with the golf club, I mean morel club, this weekend. All the pictures I've seen you don't need to push vegetation aside down there. Not the case up here in Wisconsin when it breaks loose and morels start popping, the woods are thick.


----------



## cwlake

Libertykid said:


> Hey guys im kinda new to morel hunting and i was wondering if this weekend looked promising since the weather was going to be a bit nicer. Im up in north east Indiana near fort wayne. I dont really know anyone that goes searching for morels but i did it a few years ago and enjoyed it but havent gotten out since then and every year i seem to miss it. If i went id be going to chain o lakes state park or some areas near huntington. Any advice is greatly appreciated


I'm from the same area. Don't worry about missing anything til mothers day. This cold has pushed things back a week or two. welcome to the board.


----------



## piker815

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Bullshit.. If you're not an experienced morel hunter you need to stay out of the woods right now.. If you go walking around target trees you will smash and kill all of the pins before they get big enough to even poke through the leaves.. I'm not trying to be an ass I'm just telling it how it is.. You newbies on this thread still need to prove yourself.. Stealing pictures off the internet and posting them doesn't impress us one bit.. There's a core group of us who have been around here for many years.. We consistently find mushrooms year after year and have proven ourselves to each other.. We've seen all the blow hards and self proclaimed experts come and go.. We know all the tricks and we will not fall for them.. You are not fooling us one bit.. If you new guys post pictures make sure there's a newspapers or receipt in the frame.. You have to build your credibility before we will except you into our core group..


Wow...I see you make new people feel welcome..I refuse to post a newspaper or receipt to prove my,"creds" to you..just because Im new member here doesn't mean I'm a newbie..I was trying to be helpful and show they are starting to come up downstate...I've hunted for 40 plus years and I don't have to prove a thing to anyone..so keep your core group...this is my last post


----------



## wade

Yall Confirmed near Evansville my Uncle & Nephew found 80 yesterday
And 40 so far today..they are headed for another spot right now!!
Finding every kind, coming up at once..
Will have pictures tonight!!!
This may be.. the big one
The Hundred Year Hunt


----------



## guff76

Inthewild said:


> Guff, Good luck with the golf club, I mean morel club, this weekend. All the pictures I've seen you don't need to push vegetation aside down there. Not the case up here in Wisconsin when it breaks loose and morels start popping, the woods are thick.


Thanks bud gonna bring the whole set n see if their is one like better. But believe your right not much vegetation yet but will be in my area once it gets going.
And good luck to you once it gets going up there. What you think another 3 weeks for ya


----------



## wade

@vern and Everyone ..Here it Come 








Whiskey for My Brothers
Three Floyds for My Horses 
& Three Floyds for My Brothers also


----------



## wade

@noskydaddy ..You Got to get down here
Come on Now...


----------



## bshroomn

Found another lil loner today in marion county







What do you folks think about covering mushrooms up with a clear plastic bottle? In a sense a miniature greenhouse Will it help or hurt ?


----------



## Guest

Don't feed the trolls guys.. That's what they want.. I have proof or I wouldn't have said what I did.. Trust me for 2 more days.. If I haven't emailed it to you already, the evidence will be shown to all at the foray..


----------



## bshroomn

Are you calling me a troll?


----------



## Guest

bshroomn said:


> Found another lil loner today in marion county
> View attachment 5077
> What do you folks think about covering mushrooms up with a clear plastic bottle? In a sense a miniature greenhouse Will it help or hurt ?
> View attachment 5076


Not wise this time of year.. The sun is too strong and it will burn the mushroom.. If you want to cover it, put the bottle over them after sun down and make sure you take it off before the sun rises..


----------



## bshroomn

If so please define troll?


----------



## piker815

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Don't feed the trolls guys.. That's what they want.. I have proof or I wouldn't have said what I did.. Trust me for 2 more days.. If I haven't emailed it to you already, the evidence will be shown to all at the foray..


Ok I'll make an exception on my last post..your a bully...I posted a picture from same area wade said they found 80 yesterday...you are just a keyboard warrior trying to intimidate people. .I don't think you own this website...your a sad person..to all decent people on here..good luck on your finds


----------



## piker815

bshroomn said:


> If so please define troll?


He doesn't like new members..I posted pic also and he's been nasty. ..I'd sure like to see his evidence..I'd posted a pic of 36 mushrooms in a pot


----------



## morelsandmanners

Gudenhot said:


> If interested and to show my appreciation for this site and members, I'll offer a camp and shroom meet next Saturday afternoon thru Sunday afternoon.
> 
> 
> Gudenhot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If interested and to show my appreciation for this site and members, I'll offer a camp and shroom meet next Saturday afternoon thru Sunday afternoon.
> 
> It's on 80 acres with a 14 acre lake, clubhouse, and 50 yard gun range.
> 
> Best to keep it at 10-12 Morel.com members for the first time. Basic monetary donations, toiletries, whatever, would be appreciated to help with the club maintenance.
> 
> Contact me here or at
> [email protected].
> 
> 
> 
> I sent you an email. Thank you for the offer, donations can be made.
> 
> It's on 80 acres with a 14 acre lake, clubhouse, and 50 yard gun range.
> 
> Best to keep it at 10-12 Morel.com members for the first time. Basic monetary donations, toiletries, whatever, would be appreciated to help with the club maintenance.
> 
> Contact me here or at
> [email protected].
Click to expand...

I sent you an email.


Gudenhot said:


> If interested and to show my appreciation for this site and members, I'll offer a camp and shroom meet next Saturday afternoon thru Sunday afternoon.
> 
> It's on 80 acres with a 14 acre lake, clubhouse, and 50 yard gun range.
> 
> Best to keep it at 10-12 Morel.com members for the first time. Basic monetary donations, toiletries, whatever, would be appreciated to help with the club maintenance.
> 
> Contact me here or at
> [email protected].


----------



## Guest

bshroomn said:


> If so please define troll?


I'm not calling anyone a troll.. I'm just saying there are trolls present in this thread.. We watch them come and go every year.. They're not fooling anyone.. It's pretty obvious when one person is posting from multiple accounts..


----------



## morelsandmanners

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Thanks man.. Hands down the worst week of my life, no contest.. We all came from the woods.. Sometimes we just have to get back to our roots and spend a little time with mother nature to make sense of things..


Sorry for your loss FOTS. I'll keep you in my thoughts brother. It's never easy losing loved ones. I miss my uncles every day, one from each side. Two of my all time best friends.


----------



## Guest

piker815 said:


> He doesn't like new members..I posted pic also and he's been nasty. ..I'd sure like to see his evidence..I'd posted a pic of 36 mushrooms in a pot





































That's just a coincidence huh? I also have your IP address.. I won't respond to you anymore.. Your cover is blown..


----------



## wade

piker815 said:


> Wow...I see you make new people feel welcome..I refuse to post a newspaper or receipt to prove my,"creds" to you..just because Im new member here doesn't mean I'm a newbie..I was trying to be helpful and show they are starting to come up downstate...I've hunted for 40 plus years and I don't have to prove a thing to anyone..so keep your core group...this is my last post


Get over it @piker815 .. There ain't no Reason to leave such an Awesome Board just cause you got your thoughts all shook up...Because sometimes another Member says something that DOESN'T SOUND PERFECT TO YOUR LIKEN
Bring your Hardheaded Ass back on the Board and don't get, Tripped up so Easily...
@piker815 and For Anyone, ain't nobody mad at you..
Get the FUFK over shit when it happens and join in.. and on SHIT is gonna Happen.
OR THEN FUFK YOU GO AWAY it's your choice.
But you will be missing out on a really good thing and Time.
We All are Welcome to speak Freely here.
￼can someone please Post some No Pussy Foot'n around type signs on here for us
As for Finderoftheshrooms i completely agree with his point. And straight up / Strongly Spoken.. Advice / information..
Very good information..
Thank You


----------



## Guest

I'm willing to help anyone who sincerely wants to learn how to hunt for morels.. I've posted coordinates, pictures, and directions to the best morel spots I have ever seen in my 37 years.. I have a newer member coming up to hunt my honey holes with me on my home turf this year.. If you are a sincere honest person I will help you all I can.. If you come on here and create multiple accounts and have a conversation with yourself.. Then damn straight, I'm not going to get a long with you.. I can't stand liars or people who pretend to be something they are not..


----------



## piker815

finderoftheshrooms said:


> View attachment 5079
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080
> 
> View attachment 5081
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082
> 
> That's just a coincidence huh? I also have your IP address.. I won't respond to you anymore.. Your cover is blown..


Let's see...couple posts are mine..mtice816 is my best friend...we work together and have similiar numbers in,common..the first pic is sloth from goodies I put as profile till changed it..we put a funny post about hunting up north..2 of posts u put aren't even mine..but good job..you got me good?


----------



## Kokomorel

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Bullshit.. If you're not an experienced morel hunter you need to stay out of the woods right now.. If you go walking around target trees you will smash and kill all of the pins before they get big enough to even poke through the leaves.. I'm not trying to be an ass I'm just telling it how it is.. You newbies on this thread still need to prove yourself.. Stealing pictures off the internet and posting them doesn't impress us one bit.. There's a core group of us who have been around here for many years.. We consistently find mushrooms year after year and have proven ourselves to each other.. We've seen all the blow hards and self proclaimed experts come and go.. We know all the tricks and we will not fall for them.. You are not fooling us one bit.. If you new guys post pictures make sure there's a newspapers or receipt in the frame.. You have to build your credibility before we will except you into our core group..


You are one rude individual this is supposed to be a helpful site we don’t need people like you even though you say you are in the core group I don’t think you know what you’re talking about


----------



## piker815

finderoftheshrooms said:


> View attachment 5079
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080
> 
> View attachment 5081
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082
> 
> That's just a coincidence huh? I also have your IP address.. I won't respond to you anymore.. Your cover is blown..


And mtice816 and I were both on same network at work..same IP address..you jump to conclusions


----------



## Footballguy6305

Well I found a lonely shroom in brown county state park today. Definitely still early, but checking a few spots.


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Don't feed the trolls guys.. That's what they want.. I have proof or I wouldn't have said what I did.. Trust me for 2 more days.. If I haven't emailed it to you already, the evidence will be shown to all at the foray..


Nice..


----------



## hawks

What's up everyone? The boys and I are headed on our yearly trip from Battle Creek MI to steal some sponge in your neck of the woods  We can't take it much longer with all this crazy snow here in Michigan...... I am thinking the MM area in about 2 weeks. Anyone have any eyes in the woods around that area?


----------



## Inthewild

guff76 said:


> Thanks bud gonna bring the whole set n see if their is one like better. But believe your right not much vegetation yet but will be in my area once it gets going.
> And good luck to you once it gets going up there. What you think another 3 weeks for ya


Guff, Yep 3 weeks before I should even think about traversing the woods. Don't want to step on any possibilities. A foot of snow last weekend got everything covered up good. Moisture should be good as long as no really hot days. God I was good looking back in the day (avatar). I gave my good looks to my daughter, now I have none left.


----------



## wade

Footballguy6305 said:


> Well I found a lonely shroom in brown county state park today. Definitely still early, but checking a few spots.


Can you prove that with Video tape..
And a Women's time of the month Blood


----------



## Footballguy6305

hawks said:


> What's up everyone? The boys and I are headed on our yearly trip from Battle Creek MI to steal some sponge in your neck of the woods  We can't take it much longer with all this crazy snow here in Michigan...... I am thinking the MM area in about 2 weeks. Anyone have any eyes in the woods around that area?


Not sure what MM means? Sorry for my ignorance, but I will say around Bloomington/Brown county area blacks are just going to be coming up this weekend. Yellow and grays are going to be May 1st at this rate.


----------



## wade

hawks said:


> What's up everyone? The boys and I are headed on our yearly trip from Battle Creek MI to steal some sponge in your neck of the woods  We can't take it much longer with all this crazy snow here in Michigan...... I am thinking the MM area in about 2 weeks. Anyone have any eyes in the woods around that area?


Yep..but I also Have both hands on my mouth 
Joking .. you'll prolly hit it bout right then


----------



## Footballguy6305

wade said:


> Can you prove that with Video tape..
> And a Women's time of the month Blood


No I have one better haha!


----------



## Inthewild

Gosh you guys and gals are testy. Think of us poor bastards watching the morels blow up down south and we are still weeks away from anything happening. Go out and find some shrooms, drink some beer, and smoke if you wish. Peace


----------



## hawks

LOL @ Wade-Yep..but I also Have both hands on my mouth  Thanks for the input fellas. I would go out and check, but it's around a 4 hour drive for me


----------



## wade

Footballguy6305 said:


> No I have one better haha!


Footballguy...he's got some Humor ...
Oh my my my I'm so offended I'm gonna go away now
Ha ha NOT


----------



## Libertykid

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Bullshit.. If you're not an experienced morel hunter you need to stay out of the woods right now.. If you go walking around target trees you will smash and kill all of the pins before they get big enough to even poke through the leaves.. I'm not trying to be an ass I'm just telling it how it is.. You newbies on this thread still need to prove yourself.. Stealing pictures off the internet and posting them doesn't impress us one bit.. There's a core group of us who have been around here for many years.. We consistently find mushrooms year after year and have proven ourselves to each other.. We've seen all the blow hards and self proclaimed experts come and go.. We know all the tricks and we will not fall for them.. You are not fooling us one bit.. If you new guys post pictures make sure there's a newspapers or receipt in the frame.. You have to build your credibility before we will except you into our core group..


Hey man it's not that I haven't been before it's just been a few years because I used to go with my grandfather.. I've been in the woods and I have a book on identification but I'm still pretty new to it. I'm not asking to be part of your core group, I just wondered if anyone felt like this weekend would be okay or not. Everyone starts somewhere and this is something I'd really like to get into so I was just asking a bit about timing of it. I know ground temps need to be somewhere around 50 and this weekend the weather seemed almost nice so I thought I'd ask if it's be a good time to go look. How Can someone new learn if they don't either ask or go out and search.


----------



## wade

Inthewild said:


> Gosh you guys and gals are testy. Think of us poor bastards watching the morels blow up down south and we are still weeks away from anything happening. Go out and find some shrooms, drink some beer, and smoke if you wish. Peace


Thank You...
Now let's all go do just that


Libertykid said:


> Hey man it's not that I haven't been before it's just been a few years because I used to go with my grandfather.. I've been in the woods and I have a book on identification but I'm still pretty new to it. I'm not asking to be part of your core group, I just wondered if anyone felt like this weekend would be okay or not. Everyone starts somewhere and this is something I'd really like to get into so I was just asking a bit about timing of it. I know ground temps need to be somewhere around 50 and this weekend the weather seemed almost nice so I thought I'd ask if it's be a good time to go look. How Can someone new learn if they don't either ask or go out and search.


That's Cool


----------



## scoondog

wade said:


> Nice..


Ok, been (TROLLING) this site for a couple years haha its my go to to see when to get started besides my signs I look for,my asparagus patch is one of them, got some shrooms behind my house that i use, I know just how to creep in and check for those little grey,s and get out, as soon as I spot them I know its close will try to get some pics on here soon as they appear I am just north of camp atterbury.


----------



## wade

wade said:


> Thank You...
> Now let's all go do just that
> 
> That's Cool


There's a lot of nice patches of wood around Hoffman Estates..
I plan to Hunt later if I can even make it up there when the time is Right..
A quick info is ground temp at 53-55 -60 degrees at 60 you will be finding forsure. 
I suggest you go back to page #1 2017 of this board read it carefully. All the way thru till latest date 2018 Enjoy. Take a few notes


----------



## wade

If Anyone ever on here does not have the Abilities needed .. to get along Friendly like, with All those that where here before you..then you should simply leave.
We're all Human...Everybody Fucks-up.
Find away or make a way!
or SIMPLY PLEASE LEAVE..
Thank You


----------



## Shroom man

bshroomn said:


> Found another lil loner today in marion county
> View attachment 5077
> What do you folks think about covering mushrooms up with a clear plastic bottle? In a sense a miniature greenhouse Will it help or hurt ?
> View attachment 5076


I have seen it done with Mason jars, they will grow and last about 3 weeks before dying.


----------



## wade

Crossing Mississippi river west Memphis


----------



## piker815

wade said:


> If Anyone ever on here does not have the Abilities needed .. to get along Friendly like, with All those that where here before you..then you should simply leave.
> We're all Human...Everybody Fucks-up.
> Find away or make a way!
> or SIMPLY PLEASE LEAVE..
> Thank You


So just because people have been on here awhile..they are allowed to be rude and tell people to stay out of woods and demand proof on pictures and accuse people of trolling..when it's not true and the "newbies " just have to like it and get along. ..gotcha....I gave accurate information about a find..have not been nasty to anyone or mean...you think I'm troublemaker. ..fine..I stand up for myself and to bullies..you seem like decent guy Wade..I just check this site during mushroom season..it's not my life...take care


----------



## gbmillerman

Mother Nature is trying to teach of a lesson, patience, just like everyone on here should have. Relax fellers


----------



## wade

scoondog said:


> Ok, been (TROLLING) this site for a couple years haha its my go to to see when to get started besides my signs I look for,my asparagus patch is one of them, got some shrooms behind my house that i use, I know just how to creep in and check for those little grey,s and get out, as soon as I spot them I know its close will try to get some pics on here soon as they appear I am just north of camp atterbury.


Let's do it


----------



## elmgirl

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Guys Im having a shitty week here.. I swear to God I'm not making this shit up.. One of my uncle's passed away early this morning.. Not the uncle that just had surgery Monday.. One of my uncle's on the other side of my family.. I'm losing my shit.. I'm so ready to get into the woods and just forget about everything for a few days.. Is it Saturday yet..


Sorry for your loss


----------



## wade

I'm driving east between Memphis and Nashville.. Nice Sony System in this Ford Platinum 4x4...got all the windows down Beautiful out here..FreeBird Playing loud as will go...
Ooo Now ZZ Top "Tush" that's Whzt I'm talking about


----------



## Guest

Libertykid said:


> Hey man it's not that I haven't been before it's just been a few years because I used to go with my grandfather.. I've been in the woods and I have a book on identification but I'm still pretty new to it. I'm not asking to be part of your core group, I just wondered if anyone felt like this weekend would be okay or not. Everyone starts somewhere and this is something I'd really like to get into so I was just asking a bit about timing of it. I know ground temps need to be somewhere around 50 and this weekend the weather seemed almost nice so I thought I'd ask if it's be a good time to go look. How Can someone new learn if they don't either ask or go out and search.


I'm not telling you to stay out of the woods all season.. I'm just advising you that it would be in your best interest to wait until the shrooms are booming before you start looking.. If you want to trample all over the mushrooms and kill them before they have a chance to grow that's on you.. It's really easy to step on half a dozen mushrooms with one wrong step.. Do that a couple hundred times and there won't be any mushrooms left for you to find my man.. I promise I would never purposely give anyone bad advice.. If everyone would stop getting butt hurt we have the state covered from north to south and from east to west.. We will tell you when it's time to get out and start looking.. When we go scouting we know where we can walk and were we shouldnt walk.. Approaching any target tree right now is a huge no no.. We share a lot of information here.. We can and will teach you everything you need to know to have a successful season.. Just have patience man..


----------



## wade

Yall already know I'm looking left and looking Right.. want'n ti stop and Hunt along the way...but if o fo we won't get back for Paynetown by Saturday morning
So We not stop'n..
George Throughgood playn


----------



## eternalsunking

jashroomer said:


> We head up the 24th of June, we put in at Crane Lake MN and crossover to Sand Point Lake where his cabins are. We are actually only 1/2 mile or so into Canada.


Do they still have a store on the Sand Point Lake border crossing Island? That used to be the last stop liquor store back in the day.


----------



## Libertykid

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'm not telling you to stay out of the woods all season.. I'm just advising you that it would be in your best interest to wait until the shrooms are booming before you start looking.. If you want to trample all over the mushrooms and kill them before they have a chance to grow that's on you.. It's really easy to step on half a dozen mushrooms with one wrong step.. Do that a couple hundred times and there won't be any mushrooms left for you to find my man.. I promise I would never purposely give anyone bad advice.. If everyone would stop getting butt hurt we have the state covered from north to south and from east to west.. We will tell you when it's time to get out and start looking.. When we go scouting we know where we can walk and were we shouldnt walk.. Approaching any target tree right now is a huge no no.. We share a lot of information here.. We can and will teach you everything you need to know to have a successful season.. Just have patience man..


Thank you, I probably won't go out then. I just wasn't sure if they had started here yet.


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Yall Confirmed near Evansville my Uncle & Nephew found 80 yesterday
> And 40 so far today..they are headed for another spot right now!!
> Finding every kind, coming up at once..
> Will have pictures tonight!!!
> This may be.. the big one
> The Hundred Year Hunt


*I barely believe you, how am i supposed to believe them...*


----------



## deleted

Footballguy6305 said:


> Well I found a lonely shroom in brown county state park today. Definitely still early, but checking a few spots.





Footballguy6305 said:


> Well I found a lonely shroom in brown county state park today. Definitely still early, but checking a few spots.


what did you say the GPS coordinates were again ?..


----------



## deleted

Footballguy6305 said:


> No I have one better haha!


Haha you thief..i used that exact same date with the first one that i found last year...lmao


----------



## newtimmy

Vern, my 75 yr old father and I hunted Alabama in March,( our residence). Now he is heading to Peoria area where he grew up to catch a second season. Please stay put in Indy and dont cross into Illinois and drag the average down. Thanks bunches!!


----------



## deleted

OK kids, i just spent three hours hunting my skinny little ass off...the mayapples were open for business, saw two box turtles, and i hate to say this...zero shrooms and im over 100 miles south of Indy...i just dont get it, its a real bummer. i sure hope its just my spots and NOT whats going to happen at the lake Saturday..
*I have the info about the trip, *just need to put it all together, ill be back with it all at about 6:45 or so..


----------



## wade

vern said:


> *I barely believe you, how am i supposed to believe them...*


I'm Big Smile and LAUGHING


----------



## deleted

newtimmy said:


> Vern, my 75 yr old father and I hunted Alabama in March,( our residence). Now he is heading to Peoria area where he grew up to catch a second season. Please stay put in Indy and dont cross into Illinois and drag the average down. Thanks bunches!!


I try and screw up everybody else as much as possible but they are starting to catch me too much.
they dont pay me any mind these days..lol


----------



## Tool fan

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Just to say hey and show you guys what Il is doing sorry for your loss finder awww look at the little guys


----------



## engalwood

Can we all get along


----------



## noskydaddy

_WHOA, that escalated quickly!_


----------



## engalwood

Havent been on all day and was like damn lots of unread stuff but was just some BS lol. Got me all giggggidy


----------



## Footballguy6305

vern said:


> what did you say the GPS coordinates were again ?..


I don't mind some good competition!

47° 51' 52.307" N 90° 29' 30.544" W


----------



## jessicaleigh87

Blacks are popping up in Sullivan Co. today!


----------



## Footballguy6305

jessicaleigh87 said:


> View attachment 5101
> View attachment 5102
> Blacks are popping up in Sullivan Co. today!


Some nice blacks! So far your vacation is going better than mine.


----------



## deleted

eternalsunking said:


> Do they still have a store on the Sand Point Lake border crossing Island? That used to be the last stop liquor store back in the day.


Just emailed you pal..


----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> LMAO @vern, I tried to tell you brother, that your reputation proceeds you and look at ya now, your nation wide! Bub











He's Bad... He's Nation Wide..


----------



## wade

Still Rollin along I-40 east thru south of Nashville Tennessee


----------



## deleted

@indy_nebo @Tess @fishinbrad @T tom 
I have confirmation numbers for all of you. I must have first and last name and street address.
you can email me @ [email protected] or just message me here. to do that, click on my Avatar, then start a conversation then type in the box and click start a conversation. if you get an error message then just click where it says "my profile" same info can be entered that way, Thanks Vern....need this asap please


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> View attachment 5103
> 
> He's Bad... He's Nation Wide..


Just give me the money he has..lol.
finder, you have an email from me sir..


----------



## deleted

This is the list of people that will be tent camping. i still have room for one more tent that i have prepaid for so if anyone wants it, just let me know asap please.
vern
br5
wade
tess 
fishinbrad
T tom
finder
indy nebo
guff
there are more as guests and others that are coming but not staying the night.
grand total should be in the neighborhood of about 26

*More info to follow shortly...stand by please*


----------



## eternalsunking

Footballguy6305 said:


> I don't mind some good competition!
> 
> 47° 51' 52.307" N 90° 29' 30.544" W


That's a big D lake right there


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> This is the list of people that will be tent camping. i still have room for one more tent that i have prepaid for so if anyone wants it, just let me know asap please.
> vern
> br5
> wade
> tess
> fishinbrad
> T tom
> finder
> indy nebo
> guff
> there are more as guests and others that are coming but not staying the night.
> grand total should be in the neighborhood of about 26
> 
> *More info to follow shortly...stand by please*


_*OUTSTANDING!*_


----------



## eternalsunking

Alright everyone. I stopped reading for one weekend and fell behind 20+ pages. I am now officially all caught up! I love seeing the activity, hearing about the journeys among the trees, the pit stops in the woods. @wade (not as keen about that one)

And a little advice on trolls. If you find yourself wondering who to support, just follow the "likes," they tell a deeper tale.


----------



## Brack

T tom said:


> Has anyone heard from @loveshrooms72, I sure hope big foot didn't eat him or make him his wife.


I know old Loveshrooms72 and I bet he will be giving an update real soon. Looking forward to see if he has found big foot yet and if the mushrooms are a popping!


----------



## Inthewild

eternalsunking said:


> Alright everyone. I stopped reading for one weekend and fell behind 20+ pages. I am now officially all caught up! I love seeing the activity, hearing about the journeys among the trees, the pit stops in the woods. @wade (not as keen about that one)
> 
> And a little advice on trolls. If you find yourself wondering who to support, just follow the "likes," they tell a deeper tale.


It's just Nucking Futs! Ain't it?


----------



## eternalsunking

Inthewild said:


> It's just Nucking Futs! Ain't it?


Pictures of @wade in the woods with glaring clarity or the shear activity on this forum?

I say yes and yes!


----------



## jashroomer

eternalsunking said:


> Good ole Crane Lake. I used to fly out of there. Scott's Airplane base. They always had a pair of golden retrievers that were a hoot to watch.
> 
> Two weeks ago I received a report of 30 inches of ice on the lakes... Crazy to think of.


about 12-15 years we swamped a boat in the Narrows, Scotts came and towed us back to the dock.


----------



## Inthewild

eternalsunking said:


> Pictures of @wade in the woods with glaring clarity or the shear activity on this forum?
> 
> I say yes and yes!


I'm not sure what is sicker? Me, You, them, the forum general or all of the above? Noskydaddy? Maybe next questionaire?


----------



## eternalsunking

jashroomer said:


> about 12-15 years we swamped a boat in the Narrows, Scotts came and towed us back to the dock.


How about that. They are good people. We stopped flying out of Crane Lake about 5 years ago when we started using a logging road that run right next to our lake. 

Have you ever found your way to Namakan lake just north of you?


----------



## eternalsunking

Inthewild said:


> I'm not sure what is sicker? Me, You, them, the forum general or all of the above? Noskydaddy? Maybe next questionaire?


Fair game, as long as Vern is still on the next questionaire


----------



## deleted

_*OK, here we go...lets get this party started...
for starters, if there are any fishing fans out there...Saturday is a fish for free day, no license needed...cool.
Right outside of the park is Gas, bait and tackle, some food and drinks...ect..
* to enter the park will cost seven bucks per carload or if you have a annual state pass you can show that.
The sites that i requested were not available so i said screw it just give me what you have.
i haven't had the time to look up the area that they are in so it is what it is..lol
if any of you tent people loss your confirmation numbers, i will have them with me.
* good news is that you may take your campsite early as you like unless someone is still there, if that's the case, check in time is 2pm...shouldn't be a problem though.
* unless you dont mid sleeping on the ground, you just might want to bring an air mattress..lol
* as we speak, finderoftheshrooms is working out a plan for some or all that want to meet up early to get together and hunt in the morning...probably about tenish or so. watch for his post.
* with site rent plus some other fee plus sales tax, all tent campers will owe me 19 bucks per tent. our spaces are from 155-158.
br5(Brian) and myself will be there Friday and Saturday night in space 155

For any other last minute folks that want to get a space, the Reservation # is 1-866-622-6746, mention Lake Monroe/payntown
* we ended up with an odd number so if anyone else wants to tent camp, its already prepaid, you just need to contact me.

Now then...br5 is bringing his webber grill and also a slab of ribs. i am bringing a slab and a half as well as a few burgers and some spareribs. i am also bringing a 20 cup coffee maker, paper towels, plastic forks, bug spray and plenty of paper plates. Brian is also bringing plenty of firewood as well.
* we need someone else to volunteer to also bring a slab if possible and someone to bring like some potato salad. we will be eating high on the hog around the campfire...
if you can bring some ribs or salad just post it here to me please.
* also, i will be making a shitload of scrambled eggs with ham and tomatoes mixed in as well as some donuts. so coffee and breakfast at my tent..get your day started off right.
Things you will not want to forget...folding chairs (if not there is a picnic table) if you have an extra chair or two, through it in the car.
also bring an extension cord with a plug strip if you are going to plug more than one thing in. *Space Heater* good to remember..lol i will be bringing an extra heater if someone need it.
Damn, i think that's all i have right now, hope i didn't forget anything..lol, I'm old ya know..give me a frickin break

*_


----------



## sixpack

scoondog said:


> Ok, been (TROLLING) this site for a couple years haha its my go to to see when to get started besides my signs I look for,my asparagus patch is one of them, got some shrooms behind my house that i use, I know just how to creep in and check for those little grey,s and get out, as soon as I spot them I know its close will try to get some pics on here soon as they appear I am just north of camp atterbury.


I'm NE of atterbury, mt auburn-flat rock area, please let us know. I'll do the same.


----------



## deleted

*If anyone needs an extension cord just let me know here, i have extras if needed*


----------



## deleted

dont forget to tip the Maitre d and busboy..


----------



## Footballguy6305

vern said:


> _*OK, here we go...lets get this party started...
> for starters, if there are any fishing fans out there...Saturday is a fish for free day, no license needed...cool.
> Right outside of the park is Gas, bait and tackle, some food and drinks...ect..
> * to enter the park will cost seven bucks per carload or if you have a annual state pass you can show that.
> The sites that i requested were not available so i said screw it just give me what you have.
> i haven't had the time to look up the area that they are in so it is what it is..lol
> if any of you tent people loss your confirmation numbers, i will have them with me.
> * good news is that you may take your campsite early as you like unless someone is still there, if that's the case, check in time is 2pm...shouldn't be a problem though.
> * as we speak, finderoftheshrooms is working out a plan for some or all that want to meet up early to get together and hunt in the morning...probably about tenish or so. watch for his post.
> * with site rent plus some other fee plus sales tax, all tent campers will owe me 19 bucks per tent. our spaces are from 155-158.
> br5(Brian) and myself will be there Friday and Saturday night in space 155
> 
> For any other last minute folks that want to get a space, the Reservation # is 1-866-622-6746, mention Lake Monroe/payntown
> * we ended up with an odd number so if anyone else wants to tent camp, its already prepaid, you just need to contact me.
> 
> Now then...br5 is bringing his webber grill and also a slab of ribs. i am bringing a slab and a half as well as a few burgers and some spareribs. i am also bringing a 20 cup coffee maker, paper towels, plastic forks, bug spray and plenty of paper plates. Brian is also bringing plenty of firewood as well.
> * we need someone else to volunteer to also bring a slab if possible and someone to bring like some potato salad. we will be eating high on the hog around the campfire...
> if you can bring some ribs or salad just post it here to me please.
> * also, i will be making a shitload of scrambled eggs with ham and tomatoes mixed in as well as some donuts. so coffee and breakfast at my tent..get your day started off right.
> Things you will not want to forget...folding chairs (if not there is a picnic table) if you have an extra chair or two, through it in the car.
> also bring an extension cord with a plug strip if you are going to plug more than one thing in. *Space Heater* good to remember..lol i will be bringing an extra heater if someone need it.
> Damn, i think that's all i have right now, hope i didn't forget anything..lol, I'm old ya know..give me a frickin break
> *_


Sounds good Vern... appreciate all that have put time and true effort into getting this setup. Looking forward to finding some shrooms this Saturday! Only one question Vern. Was that Saturday morning breakfast or Sunday morning breakfast?  Haha!


----------



## deleted

_*Almost forgot when you pay and enter the campground, keep your receipt for re entry..*_


----------



## fishinbrad

fishinbrad said:


> Myself and two buddies will be rolling down for the day on Saturday and possibly Sunday as well. We are staying at my cabin in MMSF, so we will not need a campsite, but we will throw some firewood in the truck. Look forward to meeting everyone!





vern said:


> This is the list of people that will be tent camping. i still have room for one more tent that i have prepaid for so if anyone wants it, just let me know asap please.
> vern
> br5
> wade
> tess
> fishinbrad
> T tom
> finder
> indy nebo
> guff
> there are more as guests and others that are coming but not staying the night.
> grand total should be in the neighborhood of about 26
> 
> *More info to follow shortly...stand by please*


Vern, we did NOT need a campsite. As I said, we're staying in my cabin up north of Monroe.


----------



## deleted

Footballguy6305 said:


> Sounds good Vern... appreciate all that have put time and true effort into getting this setup. Looking forward to finding some shrooms this Saturday! Only one question Vern. Was that Saturday morning breakfast or Sunday morning breakfast?  Haha!


Both..lol


----------



## deleted

fishinbrad said:


> Vern, we did NOT need a campsite. As I said, we're staying in my cabin up north of Monroe.


you are right pal, sorry...oops


----------



## Dee'Morel

I'm a newbie.Glad to be here.I've been 3 off the warm days in Morgan Monroe and 1at TC Steele. Found an old cork top medicine bottle at an old foundation and a turtle not totally decided if it wanted to come out of the ground yet. I'm sure it opted to stay in after seeing me and my dog. Has anyone actually found any morels?


----------



## fishinbrad

vern said:


> you are right pal, sorry...oops


No sweat! I don't want you stuck with the bill, so I'll cover the cost of it. After all you've done to put it together, I just want to make sure you're whole on this.


----------



## Guest

Forecast keeps adding a couple of degrees every day.. At this rate, by Saturday it's gonna be 65/46.. I can feel it guys.. We are all gonna get lucky Saturday.. #ShroomBaby


----------



## deleted

Dee'Morel said:


> I'm a newbie.Glad to be here.I've been 3 off the warm days in Morgan Monroe and 1at TC Steele. Found an old cork top medicine bottle at an old foundation and a turtle not totally decided if it wanted to come out of the ground yet. I'm sure it opted to stay in after seeing me and my dog. Has anyone actually found any morels?


Dee, starting out a little slow. read back through the pages here and see whats been up.Welcome aboard.


----------



## deleted

fishinbrad said:


> No sweat! I don't want you stuck with the bill, so I'll cover the cost of it. After all you've done to put it together, I just want to make sure you're whole on this.


pal i appreciate it but its my bad not yours, thanks though


----------



## deleted

@elmgirl , bring a tent, stay, drink, eat...we love you.


----------



## Gudenhot

vern said:


> _*Almost forgot when you pay and enter the campground, keep your receipt for re entry..*_


I'm hoping you guys will need a dump truck to haul em out with. I'll be just south of you if so. My son and I will be out looking at our camp area and likely shooting slingshots, looking for worms, and other general fun stuff other than in our sniper suits trying to sneak up on those rascals.

Good luck again!


----------



## Dee'Morel

tommyjosh said:


> When is prime time down there


My son-in-law always has a good find around Mothers Day 21st 22nd,23rd. He sticks to that every year about 100 miles radius of Indy.


----------



## Dee'Morel

vern said:


> Let me ask this question...if you were able to grow your own(shrooms that is), or you were offered all you needed...who of you would give up the hunt ??? i think not many of you.
> We wait for the time, counting down the days until its time to go and find them buggers...lol.the hunt is as fun as the find in my opinion..


Ummm.... For me, I'll never give up the hunt, but give me all you got cause I love the flavor of morels. I'd slice em and freeze em to have every day! I know I'll dream about that tonight. Ha ha!


----------



## Gudenhot

Dee'Morel said:


> My son-in-law always has a good find around Mothers Day 21st 22nd,23rd. He sticks to that every year about 100 miles radius of Indy.


What month are you talking about as Mother's Day is on May 13th this year?


----------



## Dee'Morel

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Just found this in an article from the Indy Star "The 1,733 trees to be logged — which primarily include poplar, ash, oaks and sugar maple — amount to 447,644 board feet of timber, according to the sale notice." If the soil type and ph are right, then yes, the poplar and Ash trees they cut down should have some mushrooms on them starting next year.. It's hard to identify a tree from a stump sometimes though.. It would have been nice to go out before they cut the trees down and make a map.. 300 acres is a lot of ground to cover.. It could be well worth the effort though if there was enough ash and poplar trees that got the axe..


A lot of logging on the back side of Morgan Monroe too. I saw quite a few dead ash trees marked for cutting. Closer to me so I sure hope this will be true!


----------



## wade

Living Color
Cult of Personality 
I Guarded Their and..
The Rolling Stones..dressing Rooms
In 1989..when they preformed 
.nope Scratched that..
THEY BOTH WHIPPED THE ASS OFF OF ROCK & ROLL in Two SoldOut Shows in the old Open air Veterans Stadium Philadelphia Pennsylvania, to 120,000 Wild Asses that knew Every Beat and Every Word To Every Song....
It was the Kick off of the first two shows of the Stones..STEEL WHEELS TOUR..
Well ...that the short Story
Oh.. and I like Walking in the Woods
Blackhole Sun Won't You Come ..
Playing now ..Rollin Past Knocksville TN


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> @elmgirl , bring a tent, stay, drink, eat...we love you.


Im gonna plan on campin next yr for sure! But my new grandbaby is sick and they told my daughter she may have down syndrome... My daughter is having rough time right now so really trying to be with her as much as possible


----------



## wade

eternalsunking said:


> Alright everyone. I stopped reading for one weekend and fell behind 20+ pages. I am now officially all caught up! I love seeing the activity, hearing about the journeys among the trees, the pit stops in the woods. @wade (not as keen about that one)
> 
> And a little advice on trolls. If you find yourself wondering who to support, just follow the "likes," they tell a deeper tale.


Shit Happened.. Whoops I meant...ahh..
Well You know what Kina eyes she got


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Im gonna plan on campin next yr for sure! But my new grandbaby is sick and they told my daughter she may have down syndrome... My daughter is having rough time right now so really trying to be with her as much as possible


understood, take care of those kiddos


----------



## wade

Dee'Morel said:


> I'm a newbie.Glad to be here.I've been 3 off the warm days in Morgan Monroe and 1at TC Steele. Found an old cork top medicine bottle at an old foundation and a turtle not totally decided if it wanted to come out of the ground yet. I'm sure it opted to stay in after seeing me and my dog. Has anyone actually found any morels?


Not much in the areas you mentioned but that's all bout to change little bit each day now


----------



## wade

fishinbrad said:


> No sweat! I don't want you stuck with the bill, so I'll cover the cost of it. After all you've done to put it together, I just want to make sure you're whole on this.


Thank you @fishinbrad ...I likewise am Glad to help with any Expense Errors


----------



## deleted

*Here is our camping area marked with the pin.







*


----------



## jashroomer

eternalsunking said:


> Do they still have a store on the Sand Point Lake border crossing Island? That used to be the last stop liquor store back in the day.


No, been awhile. We once thought we would be smart and avoid the tax/tariff on extra alcohol when you cross, and by it there. We avoided the $7 per case charge, on beer we would have paid $17 a case in the states, to pay $37 at Sand Point. Live and learn.


----------



## jashroomer

eternalsunking said:


> How about that. They are good people. We stopped flying out of Crane Lake about 5 years ago when we started using a logging road that run right next to our lake.
> 
> Have you ever found your way to Namakan lake just north of you?


Last year for the fist time went up the river caught some nice wall eyes.


----------



## wade

Hello Everyone..Wade Here..
I have four down to Basics Simple Request...or Ideas
I would like to see us all take Responsibility for..
Please
Request/idea #1  bring Benadryl tablets ..if anyone gets an allergic reaction ..chewing them up and swallowing them on the spot can perhaps save a person's life. or Help till further medical assistance is available..
Request/idea #2.. Bring a compass for yourself..and if you have or can buy an extra.. please bring it to share if needed
Request/idea #3
Please let's make it Everyone's Resposability..to know that every other person Hunting knows the simple North South East West use of a compass..
and how to get back to camp with it..
So there will be no person lost.
And no Worries.
Request / idea #4  carry a flashlight
It is Scarey to be Hunting, then Realize its Getting Dark 
QUICKER THAN YOU REALIZED
We all Want a Good Experience for Everybody Hunting
Thank You


----------



## deleted

Next years Foray will be like that Naked and Afraid TV show..


----------



## eternalsunking

jashroomer said:


> No, been awhile. We once thought we would be smart and avoid the tax/tariff on extra alcohol when you cross, and by it there. We avoided the $7 per case charge, on beer we would have paid $17 a case in the states, to pay $37 at Sand Point. Live and learn.


Oh ya, we carry our cases across the border and pay the toll. Believe it or not, there is a limit to how much alcohol an individual can claim when they cross the border....


----------



## wade

vern said:


> *Here is our camping area marked with the pin.
> View attachment 5109
> *


That looks Good Vern Thank You


----------



## eternalsunking

jashroomer said:


> Last year for the fist time went up the river caught some nice wall eyes.


My Cabin is on the next lake up stream on the Namakan river. Less than 10 miles away. Small world...


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Next years Foray will be like that Naked and Afraid TV show..


Ooooo Shit !!!


----------



## Lehrmanrm

has anyone here used growing degree days as a method to track when mushrooms may pop? been doing some research into correlations between when things start happening elsewhere compared to where i live...gonna run this study through the spring and see what it gives me as far as a timeline to head to the woods.


----------



## eternalsunking

Lehrmanrm said:


> has anyone here used growing degree days as a method to track when mushrooms may pop? been doing some research into correlations between when things start happening elsewhere compared to where i live...gonna run this study through the spring and see what it gives me as far as a timeline to head to the woods.


I don't think you are the first person to bring it up, let us know how it works for you. Near as I can tell, some people look at temperatures (ground and air) and some people just look at nature itself. The truth is there is no wrong answer from what I can see.


----------



## Lehrmanrm

eternalsunking said:


> I don't think you are the first person to bring it up, let us know how it works for you. Near as I can tell, some people look at temperatures (ground and air) and some people just look at nature itself. The truth is there is no wrong answer from what I can see.


Im a groundskeeper at a professional baseball field and use GDD all the time for timing of proxy/primo to control poa annua seed head and crab grass germination. I figure if it can be semi-accurate for timing of pesticide applications for that there would have to be a way to translate it into mushroom hunting as another tool in the shed.


----------



## Dee'Morel

Gudenhot said:


> What month are you talking about as Mother's Day is on May 13th this year?





Gudenhot said:


> What month are you talking about as Mother's Day is on May 13th this year?


You are right about the MDays date. It was a few years ago I heard him say that. Perhaps they've moved this holiday as they do a lot of them. At any rate morel lovers will be out as soon as the conditions are right. Or like me even if there not, because of the cabin fever this winter has caused.


----------



## Dee'Morel

wade said:


> Ooooo Shit !!!


And when afraid, naked makes that a lot easier to do!


----------



## Paula-Joy

vern said:


> keep watch later today, ill have better info for you..


I'm watching. went out to a girlfriends property in shelby county yesterday -- she had never heard of morels, i don't know enough= nice walk. 
keep me updated please folks headed to hunt this weekend. 
closest thing to a mushroom i found yesterday was luckys market articles on how mushrooms are good for all that ails you. 
I just want to learn, forage, make new friends and find my first morel


----------



## gbmillerman

Lehrmanrm said:


> has anyone here used growing degree days as a method to track when mushrooms may pop? been doing some research into correlations between when things start happening elsewhere compared to where i live...gonna run this study through the spring and see what it gives me as far as a timeline to head to the woods.


It’s much more reliable, even better is the soil temp warming days


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> _*OK, here we go...lets get this party started...
> for starters, if there are any fishing fans out there...Saturday is a fish for free day, no license needed...cool.
> Right outside of the park is Gas, bait and tackle, some food and drinks...ect..
> * to enter the park will cost seven bucks per carload or if you have a annual state pass you can show that.
> The sites that i requested were not available so i said screw it just give me what you have.
> i haven't had the time to look up the area that they are in so it is what it is..lol
> if any of you tent people loss your confirmation numbers, i will have them with me.
> * good news is that you may take your campsite early as you like unless someone is still there, if that's the case, check in time is 2pm...shouldn't be a problem though.
> * unless you dont mid sleeping on the ground, you just might want to bring an air mattress..lol
> * as we speak, finderoftheshrooms is working out a plan for some or all that want to meet up early to get together and hunt in the morning...probably about tenish or so. watch for his post.
> * with site rent plus some other fee plus sales tax, all tent campers will owe me 19 bucks per tent. our spaces are from 155-158.
> br5(Brian) and myself will be there Friday and Saturday night in space 155
> 
> For any other last minute folks that want to get a space, the Reservation # is 1-866-622-6746, mention Lake Monroe/payntown
> * we ended up with an odd number so if anyone else wants to tent camp, its already prepaid, you just need to contact me.
> 
> Now then...br5 is bringing his webber grill and also a slab of ribs. i am bringing a slab and a half as well as a few burgers and some spareribs. i am also bringing a 20 cup coffee maker, paper towels, plastic forks, bug spray and plenty of paper plates. Brian is also bringing plenty of firewood as well.
> * we need someone else to volunteer to also bring a slab if possible and someone to bring like some potato salad. we will be eating high on the hog around the campfire...
> if you can bring some ribs or salad just post it here to me please.
> * also, i will be making a shitload of scrambled eggs with ham and tomatoes mixed in as well as some donuts. so coffee and breakfast at my tent..get your day started off right.
> Things you will not want to forget...folding chairs (if not there is a picnic table) if you have an extra chair or two, through it in the car.
> also bring an extension cord with a plug strip if you are going to plug more than one thing in. *Space Heater* good to remember..lol i will be bringing an extra heater if someone need it.
> Damn, i think that's all i have right now, hope i didn't forget anything..lol, I'm old ya know..give me a frickin break
> *_


You the man @vern !!!! I'll bring some sort of food with me for the eats


----------



## charly1954

been hunting about 40+ yrs and so far Aprils weather is the worst I've seen in a long time. I'm no expert but I don't see getting much out of this month. Hopefully May will be a winner.


----------



## bev

guff76 said:


> Whereabouts are you located? I knew we close but maybe closer than thought


mount etna


----------



## jashroomer

wade said:


> Hello Everyone..Wade Here..
> I have four down to Basics Simple Request...or Ideas
> I would like to see us all take Responsibility for..
> Please
> Request/idea #1  bring Benadryl tablets ..if anyone gets an allergic reaction ..chewing them up and swallowing them on the spot can perhaps save a person's life. or Help till further medical assistance is available..
> Request/idea #2.. Bring a compass for yourself..and if you have or can buy an extra.. please bring it to share if needed
> Request/idea #3
> Please let's make it Everyone's Resposability..to know that every other person Hunting knows the simple North South East West use of a compass..
> and how to get back to camp with it..
> So there will be no person lost.
> And no Worries.
> Request / idea #4  carry a flashlight
> It is Scarey to be Hunting, then Realize its Getting Dark
> QUICKER THAN YOU REALIZED
> We all Want a Good Experience for Everybody Hunting
> Thank You





bev said:


> mount etna


Ever golf at Etna Acres.


----------



## bev

jashroomer said:


> Ever golf at Etna Acres.


why


----------



## celticcurl

Vern and Wade

Another thing your foray attendees may want to bring is a whistle. You can get a whistle, compass, magnifying glass combo which sometimes comes with a very small light that hangs around your neck on a lanyard. I have several of these waiting to use for just such a purpose. I'll bring them next year.

The traditional whistle etiquette is:
One whistle blow= where are you or I am here. It's all about knowing where everyone is located. If you hear a whistle it's customary to respond with a short blast.

Two whistle blows= I found something come here and look at it. It could also mean the leader is calling everyone to come back.

Three whistle blows= is reserved for emergencies. Come here right away.

The mushroom clubs out in the PNW use this religiously. You can not go out on a club hunt without one plus group leaders have radios.

Here in MI we used to use them religiously but the last Michigan Mushroom Hunter's Club foray I attended the whistles weren't even mentioned!

As someone who tends to wander on my own the whistles have been very helpful.

I hope you all have a wonderful time together and find basket-fulls of morels. There's a pun in there somewhere... basketfools of morels... hmmm


----------



## elmgirl

celticcurl said:


> Vern and Wade
> 
> Another thing your foray attendees may want to bring is a whistle. You can get a whistle, compass, magnifying glass combo which sometimes comes with a very small light that hangs around your neck on a lanyard. I have several of these waiting to use for just such a purpose. I'll bring them next year.
> 
> The traditional whistle etiquette is:
> One whistle blow= where are you or I am here. It's all about knowing where everyone is located. If you hear a whistle it's customary to respond with a short blast.
> 
> Two whistle blows= I found something come here and look at it. It could also mean the leader is calling everyone to come back.
> 
> Three whistle blows= is reserved for emergencies. Come here right away.
> 
> The mushroom clubs out in the PNW use this religiously. You can not go out on a club hunt without one plus group leaders have radios.
> 
> Here in MI we used to use them religiously but the last Michigan Mushroom Hunter's Club foray I attended the whistles weren't even mentioned!
> 
> As someone who tends to wander on my own the whistles have been very helpful.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful time together and find basket-fulls of morels. There's a pun in there somewhere... basketfools of morels... hmmm


I have one to scare away bears. So I'll tell you what I'll bring my whistles and people can blow the whistle when they find morels and I will come and get them and take them to a safe spot lmbo


----------



## Guest

jashroomer said:


> Ever golf at Etna Acres.


I've played there many times.. My best friend lives right down the road from there and I'm only about 20 minutes south.. It's actually not a bad course really.. I have a Crappie spot in Mt Etna too.. We slay them there..


----------



## SpicyRK

elmgirl said:


> I'm working in Hamilton County today I think I'm going to find somewhere to go out and look


Walked half of McGregor park north of westfield for a couple hours in afternoon. Posted everywhere fine for going off trails. Didn't see any shrooms but the signs were there. I found 30 about 5 years ago (only time I've found them)but looks like they shut it down. Came back through Fishers and hit a couple of parks and same thing, everything posted no hunting mushrooms. Went to the Fort.....nothing yet. Pretty new to morel hunting except from 5 years ago but am looking hard this year. Have a trip planned first week in May down in Brown Co., hopefully find some then.


----------



## Guest

SpicyRK said:


> Walked half of McGregor park north of westfield for a couple hours in afternoon. Posted everywhere fine for going off trails. Didn't see any shrooms but the signs were there. I found 30 about 5 years ago (only time I've found them)but looks like they shut it down. Came back through Fishers and hit a couple of parks and same thing, everything posted no hunting mushrooms. Went to the Fort.....nothing yet. Pretty new to morel hunting except from 5 years ago but am looking hard this year. Have a trip planned first week in May down in Brown Co., hopefully find some then.


The city parks make their own rules.. Most don't allow foraging for anything.. Stick to state run parks or SRAs and you can go off trail all you want..


----------



## celticcurl

elmgirl said:


> I have one to scare away bears. So I'll tell you what I'll bring my whistles and people can blow the whistle when they find morels and I will come and get them and take them to a safe spot lmbo


Damn you're smart! 

I must say, you look just like my sister-in-law. But I know you are not because she won't even touch a wild mushroom with a ten foot pole.


----------



## wade

We stopped at a Truckstop and slept..
Rollin again now just south of Bristol Headed North on I-81 on a Mountain Morning


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> ...........MEDICAL..ALERT...........
> 
> Just a little heads up on the foray.
> I have cough syncopee, if I fall out and look like I'm having a seizure, DO NOT CALL 911. Just drag my ass out of the fire and I'll be fine in 10sec.


Thanks for ruining that for us..
Won't be near as exciting now that we know.. I say leave him in the fire...


----------



## wade

celticcurl said:


> Vern and Wade
> 
> Another thing your foray attendees may want to bring is a whistle. You can get a whistle, compass, magnifying glass combo which sometimes comes with a very small light that hangs around your neck on a lanyard. I have several of these waiting to use for just such a purpose. I'll bring them next year.
> 
> The traditional whistle etiquette is:
> One whistle blow= where are you or I am here. It's all about knowing where everyone is located. If you hear a whistle it's customary to respond with a short blast.
> 
> Two whistle blows= I found something come here and look at it. It could also mean the leader is calling everyone to come back.
> 
> Three whistle blows= is reserved for emergencies. Come here right away.
> 
> The mushroom clubs out in the PNW use this religiously. You can not go out on a club hunt without one plus group leaders have radios.
> 
> Here in MI we used to use them religiously but the last Michigan Mushroom Hunter's Club foray I attended the whistles weren't even mentioned!
> 
> As someone who tends to wander on my own the whistles have been very helpful.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful time together and find basket-fulls of morels. There's a pun in there somewhere... basketfools of morels... hmmm


Thats what I'm talking bout
Thanks for The Excellent Helpful Information


----------



## Already Gone

Lehrmanrm said:


> Im a groundskeeper at a professional baseball field.


Can you contact your brethren at Wrigley for me?

We ran out of goat repellent at the local church.









Sounds like maybe you have been reading that study they did in Missouri. Interesting stuff.


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> I have one to scare away bears. So I'll tell you what I'll bring my whistles and people can blow the whistle when they find morels and I will come and get them and take them to a safe spot lmbo


Will you do that for us ..
Ooo thank you so sooo much
Also if it no bother can you keep count of them for us as well .. so we can just stay busy finding and Pileing


----------



## scoondog

sixpack said:


> I'm NE of atterbury, mt auburn-flat rock area, please let us know. I'll do the same.


checked last night ,nothing ground temp 49deg been keeping track for a few years April 19th in 15 , 16th in 16 , 17th in 17 first finds I think next weekend (opening day of turkey season 28th & 29th) will be when it get going good this year ,going nuts waiting


----------



## jesterman5

April 19th and snow. I don't remember snow ever this late. I'm saying this is it. Snow is done. I'm going to be picking shrooms in a week and a half in Steuben County.


----------



## bev

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I've played there many times.. My best friend lives right down the road from there and I'm only about 20 minutes south.. It's actually not a bad course really.. I have a Crappie spot in Mt Etna too.. We slay them there..


i have a friend that lives across the road. I have played there too. same here on the crappie spots


----------



## eternalsunking

SpicyRK said:


> Walked half of McGregor park north of westfield for a couple hours in afternoon. Posted everywhere fine for going off trails. Didn't see any shrooms but the signs were there. I found 30 about 5 years ago (only time I've found them)but looks like they shut it down. Came back through Fishers and hit a couple of parks and same thing, everything posted no hunting mushrooms. Went to the Fort.....nothing yet. Pretty new to morel hunting except from 5 years ago but am looking hard this year. Have a trip planned first week in May down in Brown Co., hopefully find some then.


I was hoping to hunt at McGregor... sounds as if they don't like our kind. I live in Noblesville.

I may try cool creek park in Carmel. They have a few decent patches of land to scour, doubt we would be the only ones there.


----------



## jashroomer

bev said:


> mount etna


My ex - inlaws are the owners, nice people/course if you like to play.


----------



## eternalsunking

Seems like the weather could be warming this weekend, depending on which weather service you use... But would you like at that, the best meteor shower of the year will be this weekend between Saturday night and Sunday morning. Mighty fine choice of date for the first annual foray.

https://www.space.com/40345-lyrid-meteor-shower-peak-2018.html


----------



## jashroomer

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I've played there many times.. My best friend lives right down the road from there and I'm only about 20 minutes south.. It's actually not a bad course really.. I have a Crappie spot in Mt Etna too.. We slay them there..


The woods behind green # 6 , and tee station on the back nine has always had mushroooms.


----------



## wade

Yall think there's any Morels way up in There?


----------



## wade

eternalsunking said:


> Seems like the weather could be warming this weekend, depending on which weather service you use... But would you like at that, the best meteor shower of the year will be this weekend between Saturday night and Sunday morning. Mighty fine choice of date for the first annual foray.
> 
> https://www.space.com/40345-lyrid-meteor-shower-peak-2018.html


That's Awesome. THANK YOU


----------



## celticcurl

wade said:


> Yall think there's any Morels way up in There?
> View attachment 5120
> View attachment 5121
> View attachment 5122


That is so beautiful. I can't wait to get on the road.

I'm looking out my bedroom window at the cold brown Michigan landscape and thanking the Heaven's the sun is at least shining today!

I'll be headed down 75 toward Knoxville on Tuesday to visit a dear friend who is just getting started on mushroom hunting. She's even ordered shiitake plugs for her oaks. How cool is that?

Then I'm going to visit family in Arkansas for awhile and then mosey on back to Michigan to what I hope will be SPRING. 

I can't take much more of this weather.

Gotta go dump my sap bags. First year officially making maple syrup and it's been more than I expected out of 8 taps.


----------



## Guest

jashroomer said:


> My ex - inlaws are the owners, nice people/course if you like to play.


Thanks for the tip man.. Looks like I'm gonna be playing golf sometime in the next couple weeks then.. They've always been extremely nice to us.. When my son and my buddies son were younger they used to let them play for free when we took them with us..


----------



## jashroomer

jashroomer said:


> Last year for the fist time went up the river caught some nice wall eyes.


Do pass through Little Eva?


----------



## SpicyRK

eternalsunking said:


> I was hoping to hunt at McGregor... sounds as if they don't like our kind. I live in Noblesville.
> 
> I may try cool creek park in Carmel. They have a few decent patches of land to scour, doubt we would be the only ones there.


There was a warning sign and fine for $500 for leaving trail every 100 yards. Big ONES, I was driving towards Morse after and there were a few private properties I would love to get on. I almost want to see if I can find the owners and see if they would let me hunt for a split. My 7 year old loves to walk in the woods with me. 

There is a park in Fishers close to the White River that doesn't have anything posted that butts up to electric lines cut through and crossing the river that I tried last year and had no luck. I will get on my phone and post a couple of picks of some varieties I did find.

Have you had much luck around here in the past?


----------



## SpicyRK

eternalsunking said:


> I was hoping to hunt at McGregor... sounds as if they don't like our kind. I live in Noblesville.
> 
> I may try cool creek park in Carmel. They have a few decent patches of land to scour, doubt we would be the only ones there.


Forgot to tell you, I'm a huge Osarsis fan. Live across SunKing off 96th st.


----------



## eternalsunking

celticcurl said:


> That is so beautiful. I can't wait to get on the road.
> 
> I'm looking out my bedroom window at the cold brown Michigan landscape and thanking the Heaven's the sun is at least shining today!
> 
> I'll be headed down 75 toward Knoxville on Tuesday to visit a dear friend who is just getting started on mushroom hunting. She's even ordered shiitake plugs for her oaks. How cool is that?
> 
> Then I'm going to visit family in Arkansas for awhile and then mosey on back to Michigan to what I hope will be SPRING.
> 
> I can't take much more of this weather.
> 
> Gotta go dump my sap bags. First year officially making maple syrup and it's been more than I expected out of 8 taps.


How many gallons do you have so far?


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> 420 RALLY AT THE GOVERNORS MANSION
> 4:00pm til the crowd dissipates
> 4600 block of N.Merridean Indpls.
> All news channels will be there!


Will there be free samples ????


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> @vern @br5
> Thank you guys for all your effort, it's much appreciated.
> Also @noskydaddy whom I believe might've had a hand in it.
> Since you guys have put this much effort into it, I no longer plan to bring my wake up surprise, I don't want to get everyone throne out of the place, DNR would probably have thought N.Korea just invaded the camp. lol


OK, now i gotta know what it was..lol


----------



## eternalsunking

jashroomer said:


> Do pass through Little Eva?


Bingo, that's our cabin. Anything between Hay Rapids and High Falls is what we fish.


----------



## br5

Lehrmanrm said:


> has anyone here used growing degree days as a method to track when mushrooms may pop? been doing some research into correlations between when things start happening elsewhere compared to where i live...gonna run this study through the spring and see what it gives me as far as a timeline to head to the woods.


I have data from 2009 to current and run it every year to time my trip. Season timing is one thing, the exact flush is another. Since I hunt extremely hilly terrain the timing can vary over a two to three week period depending on temps. as the season rolls around the hill sides and into the valleys. In the past seven years I've hit the main flush twice. Reason that's important for me is I have an eight hour drive to get there so checking my spots every so many days is not an option. If I miss the flush, it means allot of my spots have been picked. I depend allot more on the other ground temp. signs than high/low air temps. Signs are vegetation, like dandelions, lilacs, etc. Regardless of temps, if you don't have moisture you don't have a banner year. Be glad to go over some data with you as I don't pretend to have any specific secret knowledge.


----------



## deleted

celticcurl said:


> Vern and Wade
> 
> Another thing your foray attendees may want to bring is a whistle. You can get a whistle, compass, magnifying glass combo which sometimes comes with a very small light that hangs around your neck on a lanyard. I have several of these waiting to use for just such a purpose. I'll bring them next year.
> 
> The traditional whistle etiquette is:
> One whistle blow= where are you or I am here. It's all about knowing where everyone is located. If you hear a whistle it's customary to respond with a short blast.
> 
> Two whistle blows= I found something come here and look at it. It could also mean the leader is calling everyone to come back.
> 
> Three whistle blows= is reserved for emergencies. Come here right away.
> 
> The mushroom clubs out in the PNW use this religiously. You can not go out on a club hunt without one plus group leaders have radios.
> 
> Here in MI we used to use them religiously but the last Michigan Mushroom Hunter's Club foray I attended the whistles weren't even mentioned!
> 
> As someone who tends to wander on my own the whistles have been very helpful.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful time together and find basket-fulls of morels. There's a pun in there somewhere... basketfools of morels... hmmm


Just why is it that you aren't going with us anyway ?..


----------



## celticcurl

I was bad. I didn't keep track and I'm the type who counts every single morel I find... 

If I can remember how much I gave away I could probably get an estimate for you. I also spilled a lot and nearly set the garage on fire with a scorched pan. I have it all stored in canning jars, mostly pints... so now math will be involved to figger it out.


eternalsunking said:


> How many gallons do you have so far?


----------



## celticcurl

vern said:


> Just why is it that you aren't going with us anyway ?..


I've got this sorry excuse... I'm leaving for a two week venture down south to visit friends and family so I need to pack a lot of camping gear and gifts and go grocery shopping and find stuff to take... and then there's the 6 hour drive down and back. Plus I have to work Sunday.

I'm so lame. I really should quit this stupid job... but it's my gas money.

If I didn't sit here and read the board so much I might have my crap together and be able to make the shindig so... really it's not my fault. Nothing is ever my fault!

Then there's the damned maple syrup. I don't need the kids burning down the house while I'm gone.

I'm pulling the taps on Saturday regardless how much the stuff is running.

Next year I'll factor the foray into my vacation plans. Keeping the date the same would be helpful in planning for next year. 

I really wanted to meet you guys. I really do think you're the folks in that Rev Peyton's video!


----------



## eternalsunking

celticcurl said:


> I was bad. I didn't keep track and I'm the type who counts every single morel I find...
> 
> If I can remember how much I gave away I could probably get an estimate for you. I also spilled a lot and nearly set the garage on fire with a scorched pan. I have it all stored in canning jars, mostly pints... so now math will be involved to figger it out.


The only I ask is because I've heard it takes something like 60 - 80 gallons of sap from the tree to make one gallon or syrup. That's what you call an operation lol


----------



## Guest

Lehrmanrm said:


> has anyone here used growing degree days as a method to track when mushrooms may pop? been doing some research into correlations between when things start happening elsewhere compared to where i live...gonna run this study through the spring and see what it gives me as far as a timeline to head to the woods.


Been using them for a long time.. They work well.. You can't just take the GDD numbers from the weather sites though.. There are some adjustments you have to make.. That's about all I want to say about that.. Good luck.. You're on the right track..


----------



## jashroomer

eternalsunking said:


> Bingo, that's our cabin. Anything between Hay Rapids and High Falls is what we fish.
> View attachment 5125
> View attachment 5126


I've never made it all the way to Little Eva, but my buddies have camped there over the years. Cool trip to get there.


----------



## wade

I couldn't resist near Bristle..it just look to good with dogwoods just opened up a little round here under a small dead bark slipping tree not sure what type tree..bout 40ft off the Road..


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> Can anyone point me in a direction to hunt within an hour of Boonville?


Tess, been trying to reach you. need your name and street address. i have your confirmation number. message me here or email @ [email protected] please. need it right away please


----------



## eternalsunking

jashroomer said:


> I've never made it all the way to Little Eva, but my buddies have camped there over the years. Cool trip to get there.


You have to make it up the little just to see the Falls. We have two, Little Falls and High Falls

Here is a picture of me (when I was almost skinny) on the island in the middle of High Falls in a super low spring. (you are only seeing half of the falls)








This is Little Falls is a super high Spring season. In the Fall it's little more than a trickle and it's too shallow to use a motor.








.


----------



## celticcurl

eternalsunking said:


> The only I ask is because I've heard it takes something like 60 - 80 gallons of sap from the tree to make one gallon or syrup. That's what you call an operation lol


More like 40 to 45 gallons of sap to make one gallon of syrup. It's still a lot! I made some yummy almond and pecan candy with the syrup. OMG I'm getting HUGE! I need to get after some morels before I burst.


----------



## eternalsunking

wade said:


> I couldn't resist near Bristle..it just look to good with dogwoods just opened up a little round here under a small dead bark slipping tree not sure what type tree..bout 40ft off the Road..
> View attachment 5127


I knew you weren't going to make it through the whole drive without stopping lol


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> I couldn't resist near Bristle..it just look to good with dogwoods just opened up a little round here under a small dead bark slipping tree not sure what type tree..bout 40ft off the Road..
> View attachment 5127


It looks like cherry tree bark.. Nice find man.. Those two bigger ones have been up for damn near a month probably..


----------



## deleted

_*Attention Foray camper wanabees. i still have an additional campsite reserved for anyone else that wants in...*_

*(THIS IS A REPOST)*
_*Welcome one and all to the 1st annual...
"PAYNETOWN CLASSIC FORAY"
at the Paynetown Campground on Lake Monroe
located in south central Ind. on April 21st
I will be reserving primitive campsites (picnic table, grill, and firepit only).
I will be getting them for one night only however you may stay for extra night as you like.
If things are good i may very well stay an extra night myself. staying overnight is optional if you want it to be just a day hunt Sat. or Sunday.
Campsites are available for up to two tents and two vehicles only. cost is twenty dollars per site or about ten bucks each tent when split. additional parking is nearby.
((I am going to need some specific information from everyone)) so i know what to reserve. 
changes should not be a problem just give me some notice when you can.
((I need to know specifically)) if you will be bringing a tent, or staying in a vehicle. also member br5 is bring two 6-8 man tents for whomever might like to stay together there, (i would need to know that as well).
If you have any cut firewood, throw a chunk in the trunk for the campfire pit where we will be consuming mass quantities of shrooms, beers, and and telling lies.
Wives and girlfriends are welcome at there own risk..lol. profanity and bad jokes can be expected.
SO...please provide me with the best info as possible and make this a HUGE success.
Respond here or if you like you may message me here by clicking on my Avatar then typing in the box and hit post.
again feel free to bring your buddies or whomever you like.
LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT AND HAVE A BLAST.
https://www.indianaoutfitters.com/M...ana/monroe_paynetown_electric_nonelectric.pdf

https://www.google.com/maps/@39.0823504,-86.4318199,15.64z
*_


----------



## Dee'Morel

Paula-Joy said:


> I'm watching. went out to a girlfriends property in shelby county yesterday -- she had never heard of morels, i don't know enough= nice walk.
> keep me updated please folks headed to hunt this weekend.
> closest thing to a mushroom i found yesterday was luckys market articles on how mushrooms are good for all that ails you.
> I just want to learn, forage, make new friends and find my first morel


Hey I'm up for morel hunting friends.


----------



## deleted

Dee'Morel said:


> Hey I'm up for morel hunting friends.


you should join us for our trip !


----------



## ticem816

piker815 said:


> So just because people have been on here awhile..they are allowed to be rude and tell people to stay out of woods and demand proof on pictures and accuse people of trolling..when it's not true and the "newbies " just have to like it and get along. ..gotcha....I gave accurate information about a find..have not been nasty to anyone or mean...you think I'm troublemaker. ..fine..I stand up for myself and to bullies..you seem like decent guy Wade..I just check this site during mushroom season..it's not my life...take care


So what was this dispute over? the fact that 2 friends that work together both made accounts in the same computer room so IP address is the same now someone thinks we are "trolls"? I'm not sure about all the other people on this site but I have better things to do than "troll" mushroom hunters. I've been looking at this site for years to find out where the shrooms were poppin and finally decided to join. Guess that's my bad. Sorry, I thought people on here would be helpful.


----------



## engalwood

Saturday is going to be niceeee. Cant wait. Should be there by 10.


----------



## engalwood

ticem816 said:


> So what was this dispute over? the fact that 2 friends that work together both made accounts in the same computer room so IP address is the same now someone thinks we are "trolls"? I'm not sure about all the other people on this site but I have better things to do than "troll" mushroom hunters. I've been looking at this site for years to find out where the shrooms were poppin and finally decided to join. Guess that's my bad. Sorry, I thought people on here would be helpful.


Butthurt? Just drop it lol


----------



## deleted

engalwood said:


> Saturday is going to be niceeee. Cant wait. Should be there by 10.


did you get my message pal ?


----------



## engalwood

vern said:


> did you get my message pal ?


Yes responded


----------



## ticem816

engalwood said:


> Butthurt? Just drop it lol


Sorry first I've been on to see all the comments. Consider it dropped.


----------



## guff76

bev said:


> mount etna


Ok cool bout 15 minutes up the road from me


----------



## deleted

engalwood said:


> Saturday is going to be niceeee. Cant wait. Should be there by 10.


you still bringing the rugrat ?...lol


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> WTF it's snowing again


Yea when coming home from work last night at 2 was snowing n at 33/32 I was like just great what all need for these shrooms


----------



## wade

Near Bristle Tennessee
Look like little slippery bark Elm..?who can tell in with a bunch of sycamore near a creek bottom ..Got us a New Honey Hole
I'm sure we could find more but we need to get back on the Road..on up to Pennsylvania.


----------



## Dee'Morel

Elmgirl I like the way you think! I'm up for a whistle too.


celticcurl said:


> Damn you're smart!
> 
> I must say, you look just like my sister-in-law. But I know you are not because she won't even touch a wild mushroom with a ten foot pole.


----------



## bev

guff76 said:


> Ok cool bout 15 minutes up the road from me


where abouts are you


----------



## wade

Tess said:


> Can anyone point me in a direction to hunt within an hour of Boonville?


Out the Door...then stop at any Ditch , creek, or Bridge..Where you see Sycamore trees..the state owns the right of ways off both sides of the Road.. and the water way / creeks


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> It looks like cherry tree bark.. Nice find man.. Those two bigger ones have been up for damn near a month probably..


Yep the wood was kinda red..


----------



## engalwood

vern said:


> you still bringing the rugrat ?...lol


@vern prob not. I have another hunt ill plan on with her up north in Monticello.


----------



## wade

ticem816 said:


> So what was this dispute over? the fact that 2 friends that work together both made accounts in the same computer room so IP address is the same now someone thinks we are "trolls"? I'm not sure about all the other people on this site but I have better things to do than "troll" mushroom hunters. I've been looking at this site for years to find out where the shrooms were poppin and finally decided to join. Guess that's my bad. Sorry, I thought people on here would be helpful.


We are Helpful.. shit happens..Please stay Positive with any Postings.. and Thoughtful, So as to Not Ever Make Matters Worse..
Thank You


----------



## wade

ticem816 said:


> Sorry first I've been on to see all the comments. Consider it dropped.


Thank You


----------



## Dee'Morel

I love Meteor showers! I'm going to check the temp for Saturday night.


----------



## Kidd




----------



## bshroomn

Definitely a slippery Elm my favorite producer of all trees in Indiana.


----------



## br5

elmgirl said:


> I have one to scare away bears. So I'll tell you what I'll bring my whistles and people can blow the whistle when they find morels and I will come and get them and take them to a safe spot lmbo


When I lived in Colorado, each spring there would be an article in the paper about bears coming out of hibernation and what to do.
They said it was good to wear bell's so you didn't surprise one. You could then make noise and try to appear big. Next came pepper spray. There was always talk about brown bears migrating in from up north and how to tell if you were in brown bear territory. You basically would look for scat (bear poop). If it had berries it was from a black bear, if had bell's and smelled like pepper spray it was a brown bear.


----------



## Dee'Morel

T tom said:


> 420 RALLY AT THE GOVERNORS MANSION
> 4:00pm til the crowd dissipates
> 4600 block of N.Merridean Indpls.
> All news channels will be there!


Is this rally about mushrooms? Just asking...


----------



## Dee'Morel

guff76 said:


> You the man @vern !!!! I'll bring some sort of food with me for the eats


Is it $19 for sleeping on the ground with air mattress or sleeping bag etc...? Paynetown holds good memories for me, I'd love the Meteor shower, and hope for shroom pop up weather during the day!


----------



## Dee'Morel

Thank you. Never heard of the 420 rally. Sounds like good old indiana values!


----------



## Dee'Morel

I'm 


vern said:


> you should join us for our trip !


Thank you Very. Definitely thinking about it. I was telling my brother about y'all. I would like us to come meet y'all at Paynetown. He's checking his obligations.


----------



## elmgirl

br5 said:


> When I lived in Colorado, each spring there would be an article in the paper about bears coming out of hibernation and what to do.
> They said it was good to wear bell's so you didn't surprise one. You could then make noise and try to appear big. Next came pepper spray. There was always talk about brown bears migrating in from up north and how to tell if you were in brown bear territory. You basically would look for scat (bear poop). If it had berries it was from a black bear, if had bell's and smelled like pepper spray it was a brown bear.


Yeah i took my daughter to this dnr educational class once in Tennessee that taught about what to do in case of coming in contact w bears and how to know if your in their area... Go figure right after we left we had our first encounter on the part of the Appalachian trail near cades cove....its on my bucket list to hunt a black bear


----------



## deleted

Dee'Morel said:


> Thank you. Never heard of the 420 rally. Sounds like good old indiana values!


you do know what 420 means right...lol


----------



## Dee'Morel

Vern thanks again. This answered my questions. Sounds like a great time!


vern said:


> _*Attention Foray camper wanabees. i still have an additional campsite reserved for anyone else that wants in...*_
> 
> *(THIS IS A REPOST)*
> _*Welcome one and all to the 1st annual...
> "PAYNETOWN CLASSIC FORAY"
> at the Paynetown Campground on Lake Monroe
> located in south central Ind. on April 21st
> I will be reserving primitive campsites (picnic table, grill, and firepit only).
> I will be getting them for one night only however you may stay for extra night as you like.
> If things are good i may very well stay an extra night myself. staying overnight is optional if you want it to be just a day hunt Sat. or Sunday.
> Campsites are available for up to two tents and two vehicles only. cost is twenty dollars per site or about ten bucks each tent when split. additional parking is nearby.
> ((I am going to need some specific information from everyone)) so i know what to reserve.
> changes should not be a problem just give me some notice when you can.
> ((I need to know specifically)) if you will be bringing a tent, or staying in a vehicle. also member br5 is bring two 6-8 man tents for whomever might like to stay together there, (i would need to know that as well).
> If you have any cut firewood, throw a chunk in the trunk for the campfire pit where we will be consuming mass quantities of shrooms, beers, and and telling lies.
> Wives and girlfriends are welcome at there own risk..lol. profanity and bad jokes can be expected.
> SO...please provide me with the best info as possible and make this a HUGE success.
> Respond here or if you like you may message me here by clicking on my Avatar then typing in the box and hit post.
> again feel free to bring your buddies or whomever you like.
> LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT AND HAVE A BLAST.
> https://www.indianaoutfitters.com/M...ana/monroe_paynetown_electric_nonelectric.pdf
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@39.0823504,-86.4318199,15.64z*_


----------



## Dee'Morel

vern said:


> you do know what 420 means right...lol


I guess I don't. LOL! Do you want to tell me o enlightened one?


----------



## deleted

@br5 ..well we picked up a hitch hiker pal, (D Morel) is joining us. somebody has her tent so we will need to break out your other one for the poor girl..lol. looks like @guff76 and her will be roomies..


----------



## deleted

Dee'Morel said:


> I guess I don't. LOL! Do you want to tell me o enlightened one?


its the internationally recognized day for marijuana..lol look it up..


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> Look like little slippery bark Elm..?who can tell in with a bunch of sycamore near a creek bottom ..Got is a New Honey Hole
> I'm sure we could find more but we need to get back on the Road..on up to Pennsylvania. Then on to Paynetown
> View attachment 5132
> View attachment 5133
> View attachment 5134
> View attachment 5135


Those are definitely elm trees.. If that's where your bark came from than it was an elm tree..


----------



## deleted

Everybody burn one at noon tomorrow in solidarity..


----------



## deleted

@T tom @Tess , you guys will need to stop at the rental office as the primary site occupant and give the confirmation #


----------



## deleted

_*If anyone has extra space heaters..please bring it with you please for others, thanks Vern...still looking for a volunteer to bvring another slab of ribs and someone to grab some potato salid..if not ill get the extras and charge you bunch an extra dollar.. *_


----------



## deleted

*only Finder, tess, Brian and T tom will need to check in at the rental office with the confirmation #...everyone else can just go to there site..

EVERYONE remember to hang on to your receipt that you get upon entering for re entry..*


----------



## deleted

lets find a different Moron to take this challenge on next year...lmao


----------



## wade

Dee'Morel said:


> Is this rally about mushrooms? Just asking...


Funny..Yes 160% about Morel Hunting
 and another 140% Fellowship, talk, laugh, Joke, Smile, Bullshit.etc
A festival style gathering..
Some Beers etc.. Around the Campfire
Total 300% Excellent Time


----------



## deleted

@guff76 ,Gus, i have a real nice air mattress for your back if you didn't find one. just let me know pal..


----------



## deleted

Dee'Morel said:


> Is this rally about mushrooms? Just asking...


Nooooooooo....lol


----------



## guff76

bev said:


> where abouts are you


You ever here of landess? I'm between Marion n Van buren


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> _*If anyone has extra space heaters..please bring it with you please for others, thanks Vern...still looking for a volunteer to bvring another slab of ribs and someone to grab some potato salid..if not ill get the extras and charge you bunch an extra dollar.. *_


I'll bring some ribs and I'm gonna make a big pan of pulled pork and some baked beans.. Gotta have beans when you're camping lol..


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> @guff76 ,Gus, i have a real nice air mattress for your back if you didn't find one. just let me know pal..


Lol wow yall camp in style! Last year camped w out a tent it was 30 degress out and just threw a sleepin bag down n the middle of the woods. .


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'll bring some ribs and I'm gonna make a big pan of pulled pork and some baked beans.. Gotta have beans when you're camping lol..


sweet...we are ready to rock on gang


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Lol wow yall camp in style! Last year camped w out a tent it was 30 degress out and just threw a sleepin bag down n the middle of the woods. .


come on then..we can check on you once in a while...lmao


----------



## deleted

@bmeister , come on girl, change your mind and head down...need another pretty girl here..lol


----------



## deleted

Other people lurking in on our board must think we are all psycho..lol


----------



## eternalsunking

vern said:


> Other people lurking in on our board must think we are all psycho..lol


Think is probably the wrong choice of words. They KNOW we are psycho!


----------



## Paula-Joy

Dee'Morel said:


> Hey I'm up for morel hunting friends.


Dee, I'm thinking of going up to join Vern etc at Monroe Lake, but idk the area, and hope to sleep in my vehicle, which I haven't tried. I don't actually know if they are camping over friday night to Saturday, or where they are meeting. But it is only Thursday. I'm still learning to navigate the site. Wondering if anyone in my area (louisville/ shelbyville, even new albany) knows where they are going and I might follow them. I'm night driving challenged, which doesn't stop me, but I hate getting lose in the forest!


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> @bmeister , come on girl, change your mind and head down...need another pretty girl here..lol


@vern im starting to think your girl huntin not morel huntin lol


----------



## deleted

Paula-Joy said:


> Dee, I'm thinking of going up to join Vern etc at Monroe Lake, but idk the area, and hope to sleep in my vehicle, which I haven't tried. I don't actually know if they are camping over friday night to Saturday, or where they are meeting. But it is only Thursday. I'm still learning to navigate the site. Wondering if anyone in my area (louisville/ shelbyville, even new albany) knows where they are going and I might follow them. I'm night driving challenged, which doesn't stop me, but I hate getting lose in the forest!


Paula-joy, i live just across the river from Louisville near Jeffersonville. i will be going tomorrow and staying two nights. all of the others are only staying Sat. night. i am the only one living close to you so that may not help you. i still have tent space available if you dont have one. its in the Lake Monroe/payntown campground. $7.00 to get into the park and 19.00 to pay me for staying the night because i have already prepaid.


----------



## elmgirl

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'll bring some ribs and I'm gonna make a big pan of pulled pork and some baked beans.. Gotta have beans when you're camping lol..


Now im hungry


----------



## Paula-Joy

vern said:


> Other people lurking in on our board must think we are all psycho..lol


Don't like attempting normal--tree hugger and flower child, earth mama, I take as compliments. My adult kids range from calling me nuts, odd, weird, strange, etc, and when the older ones get harsh, suggest I need meds. Swearing back only made them think they were right. Generally I'm easy going. My dad were a sailor, raised 5 girls, and I felt loved when he called me 'a cute little sh*t--ah no poop emoji) anyway, tmi but they are Thunder over Louisville types, and I am-- get out of town, be with the only mother I ever knew--Mother Nature. I been missing her!


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> Paula-joy, i live just across the river from Louisville near Jeffersonville. i will be going tomorrow and staying two nights. all of the others are only staying Sat. night. i am the only one living close to you so that may not help you. i still have tent space available if you dont have one. its in the Lake Monroe/payntown campground. $7.00 to get into the park and 19.00 to pay me for staying the night because i have already prepaid.


its an easy ride mostly up I-65 two hours due north of Louisville


----------



## elmgirl

I have tomorrow off so im hittin the woods early


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> @vern im starting to think your girl huntin not morel huntin lol


Hay there...i can find Morels...girls on the other hand...not so much...lmao


----------



## nutsak

Vern I've got some good and bad news for you.

The good news is the rain has made the may apples pop down here on the river in northern KY.

The bad news is the shrooms are still camping out. Hardly any mycilium to be found so far.

Guessing the season is retarded this year. Literally a retard in the start of the season.

I am guessing southern Kentucky will have greys on Sunday. 

As far as our conditions in the north of the state and over your way. It's going to be a Luther week or two.

What day were you planning the gathering/forey in your woods.

I didn't see the date I only notice you "creeping" on some lady's in the forum. 

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Paula-Joy

vern said:


> Paula-joy, i live just across the river from Louisville near Jeffersonville. i will be going tomorrow and staying two nights. all of the others are only staying Sat. night. i am the only one living close to you so that may not help you. i still have tent space available if you dont have one. its in the Lake Monroe/payntown campground. $7.00 to get into the park and 19.00 to pay me for staying the night because i have already prepaid.


I'm not a good tent person--do I need to pay to park there-- Other than the entrance? How far is parking from campsite? What time are folks meeting Saturday to hunt? Sounds like I need to at least hang out Saturday night to meet everyone, but not sure I can do two nights --will most of the hiking/hunting be Saturday or Sunday? Thank you. I'm 90 percent sure I'm going but I play most of this time of year by ear. (I'm supposed to go on a practice hike tomorrow afternoon to break in the new hiking shoes I haven't bought yet lol)


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> Hay there...i can find Morels...girls on the other hand...not so much...lmao


I dont know you seem to be reelin em in on here lol you go Vern


----------



## deleted

@nutsak Hay, stay the hell out of my personnel life bubba..lmao.
i have only posted the info here like 50 times dude. here it is just for you pal, still have one open slot left if you want it...
https://www.morels.com/threads/2018-indiana-morel-update.95635/page-99#post-108456


----------



## deleted

Paula-Joy said:


> I'm not a good tent person--do I need to pay to park there-- Other than the entrance? How far is parking from campsite? What time are folks meeting Saturday to hunt? Sounds like I need to at least hang out Saturday night to meet everyone, but not sure I can do two nights --will most of the hiking/hunting be Saturday or Sunday? Thank you. I'm 90 percent sure I'm going but I play most of this time of year by ear. (I'm supposed to go on a practice hike tomorrow afternoon to break in the new hiking shoes I haven't bought yet lol)


you pay the park as you enter. we will be hunting Sat. and Sunday as you like. will be going out in groups so you wont get lost (i hope..lol).then you just drive back to our campsite # 155 and park right there, you wont need a tent. there will be info posted later from finderoftheshrooms arranging a meet up time in the park for Sat. probably around 11-noon. Sunday when everyone gets ready, we will group off and hunt until you want to go home.
gonna be great Sat. evening..fire pit, food drink, ect..


----------



## nutsak

Also I normally have morels as a side dish by now. 

Last night I grilled out a couple steaks.
We used "Tex Joy" steak seasoning.
I didn't have morels so I thought "I'll grill up some bacon on the side for my baked potatoes.

The steaks came off the grill Perfectly cooked but the bacon needed another minute.

So I walked inside to pull the crescent rolls out of the oven.

Walked back out to grab my bacon and the aluminum foil had burnt through and the bacon grease had caught fire.
The grill was a successful 8ft round fireball and the temp charge was maxed out at 800+ degrees ov pure grease fire!

Needless to say I lost both th bacon and the grill.

I was worried about the propane tank hitting its flashpoint and leveling the entire house.

Luckily that didn't happen.

On a side note. The steaks were delicious and the season is the best steak seasoning I have ever had. 

You can find it on amazon.com

I suggest cooking you bacon the the oven or on the stovetop. Lesson fu^{%%ing learned here.

-------

Enjoy the weekend guys. Don't stress to much over the late coming morel season. We will get at least 1 good weekend of hunting at the end of the month.


----------



## elmgirl

eternalsunking said:


> I was hoping to hunt at McGregor... sounds as if they don't like our kind. I live in Noblesville.
> 
> I may try cool creek park in Carmel. They have a few decent patches of land to scour, doubt we would be the only ones there.


I work on 191st. Once every other week are there any places near there


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> I dont know you seem to be reelin em in on here lol you go Vern


yeah but it didnt work out on you did it...


----------



## nutsak

I also have a good way to cook portabellas that makes them way more tasteful than normal.


When prepping the mushroom. Peel back the top skin of the portabella. To do they check under the bottom by the gills and you will see it overhanging the mushroom cap. Grab it there and peel it back.

Also use a spoon to scrape away the black hills under the cap. Throw both the skins and the gills away.

Lastly make sure the stem is removed as well. 

Doing these 3 steps will result in an extreamly tasty mushroom.

It's a good alternitave for morels when you are waiting on the season to show up.


Enjoy!


----------



## deleted

nutsak said:


> I also have a good way to cook portabellas that makes them way more tasteful than normal.
> 
> 
> When prepping the mushroom. Peel back the top skin of the portabella. To do they check under the bottom by the gills and you will see it overhanging the mushroom cap. Grab it there and peel it back.
> 
> Also use a spoon to scrape away the black hills under the cap. Throw both the skins and the gills away.
> 
> Lastly make sure the stem is removed as well.
> 
> Doing these 3 steps will result in an extreamly tasty mushroom.
> 
> It's a good alternitave for morels when you are waiting on the season to show up.
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


yada yada yada...whats the bottom line dude...is you coming or is you ain't..lol


----------



## eternalsunking

nutsak said:


> Also I normally have morels as a side dish by now.
> 
> Last night I grilled out a couple steaks.
> We used "Tex Joy" steak seasoning.
> I didn't have morels so I thought "I'll grill up some bacon on the side for my baked potatoes.
> 
> The steaks came off the grill Perfectly cooked but the bacon needed another minute.
> 
> So I walked inside to pull the crescent rolls out of the oven.
> 
> Walked back out to grab my bacon and the aluminum foil had burnt through and the bacon grease had caught fire.
> The grill was a successful 8ft round fireball and the temp charge was maxed out at 800+ degrees ov pure grease fire!
> 
> Needless to say I lost both th bacon and the grill.
> 
> I was worried about the propane tank hitting its flashpoint and leveling the entire house.
> 
> Luckily that didn't happen.
> 
> On a side note. The steaks were delicious and the season is the best steak seasoning I have ever had.
> 
> You can find it on amazon.com
> 
> I suggest cooking you bacon the the oven or on the stovetop. Lesson fu^{%%ing learned here.
> 
> -------
> 
> Enjoy the weekend guys. Don't stress to much over the late coming morel season. We will get at least 1 good weekend of hunting at the end of the month.


LMAO, I look at people funny when they put bacon in the oven, but that's the first grill story I've ever hear. Glad to hear that your house is still standing... Next time you should get video.


----------



## nutsak

No I won't be in Indiana this weekend.

I'm waiting on the last weekend of April.
I'm not a pro at this or anything. 

But I haven't found shit yet and the underbrush just isn't ready yet. 

Slowest season ever.

I will go hunting on sat and Sunday though at some of my spots here in KY.

I hope you guys crush it this weekend. 

Best of luck!


----------



## nutsak

eternalsunking said:


> LMAO, I look at people funny when they put bacon in the oven, but that's the first grill story I've ever hear. Glad to hear that your house is still standing... Next time you should get video.


Bake en.

Bake the thick cut bacon at 400' for about 30 mins

Make sure it's on a pan where the grease can't drop or spill off!

It's sooooooo much better than skillet fried bacon.


----------



## Guest

*** Foray Meet Up Information***
What time do you guys want to meet up? I'm probably not gonna be rolling into camp until 10:30-11:00.. Does High Noon work for everyone? What do you guys think? That will give everyone plenty of time to check in and get camp set up before we head into the woods.. Everyone is welcome to hunt before hand if they like, but I think it would be a good idea for everyone to plan on attending the noon meeting.. So we can meet each other and discuss the plans for the day.. Then we can split off into groups, spread out, and zero in on the shrooms.. Let me know so I can make an official post tonight with a time and location for the meeting.. Thanks everyone, we are gonna kill it this weekend..


----------



## nutsak

My empty morel bag of 2018.....

https://www.etsy.com/listing/510796295/new-premium-morel-mushroom-drawstring

Now selling empty bags on my etsy shop. I also have a morel motherload
Camo bag ( like in my profile photo) 

It makes it look like you are hauling morels even though none of us can find any those year.


----------



## eternalsunking

elmgirl said:


> I work on 191st. Once every other week are there any places near there


I may not be the best person to ask as I'm still searching for more proven land. 

Give me a North/South and I'll see if there is something near by for you. I've grown up in this area.


----------



## Morell thief

vern said:


> Its what we signed up for pal..it is what it is. we do what needs to be done..


That's exactly it, & if we get lucky, we do it again!


----------



## Gudenhot

finderoftheshrooms said:


> *** Foray Meet Up Information***
> What time do you guys want to meet up? I'm probably not gonna be rolling into camp until 10:30-11:00.. Does High Noon work for everyone? What do you guys think? That will give everyone plenty of time to check in and get camp set up before we head into the woods.. Everyone is welcome to hunt before hand if they like, but I think it would be a good idea for everyone to plan on attending the noon meeting.. So we can meet each other and discuss the plans for the day.. Then we can split off into groups, spread out, and zero in on the shrooms.. Let me know so I can make an official post tonight with a time and location for the meeting.. Thanks everyone, we are gonna kill it this weekend..


In addition, those of us not attending will meet online at 1:00pm to view the intial finds!!!


----------



## Tool fan

Woke up to more snow now it’s fifty one and sunny crazy


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> yeah but it didnt work out on you did it...


Now see that's where you're wrong it was definitely the 600 acres in the picture of you on the horse that Drew Me In LOL


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Now see that's where you're wrong it was definitely the 600 acres in the picture of you on the horse that Drew Me In LOL


Do you own a boat and motor...(inside joke)..


----------



## Stelthshroomer

Hey Vern what camp sites did you get? And whats the name of the city the camp ground is in? Having trouble getting the camp ground to come up on my map app.


----------



## deleted

Stelthshroomer said:


> Hey Vern what camp sites did you get? And whats the name of the city the camp ground is in? Having trouble getting the camp ground to come up on my map app.


Its on Lake Monroe, paynetown campground. in spaces 155-158. not sure of the town,just search paynetown campground


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> Its on Lake Monroe, paynetown campground. in spaces 155-158. not sure of the town,just search paynetown campground


you wernt coming to spend the night there..right ?


----------



## Tool fan

Neone ever hunt il maybe saint Louis area or so have any suggestions to a nice park or someplace to hunt here i


----------



## indy_nebo

Worried that nutsak may be right.. I dont think we will get skunked tho. They are def popping at high elevations in the hoosier national.


SpicyRK said:


> There was a warning sign and fine for $500 for leaving trail every 100 yards. Big ONES, I was driving towards Morse after and there were a few private properties I would love to get on. I almost want to see if I can find the owners and see if they would let me hunt for a split. My 7 year old loves to walk in the woods with me.
> 
> There is a park in Fishers close to the White River that doesn't have anything posted that butts up to electric lines cut through and crossing the river that I tried last year and had no luck. I will get on my phone and post a couple of picks of some varieties I did find.
> 
> Have you had much luck around here in the past?


I think you are talking about Heritage park on 106th? I live right down the road from there and I used to have a lot of success hunting it. There was a lot of elms there 5 years ago and they have steadily died off so now the morels are very few and far between in there. Sad. It was on of my favorite places to hunt. They still get a lot of other good shrooms tho. I always find a few chicken of the woods there. Also a lot of pheasant back and oysters.



ticem816 said:


> So what was this dispute over? the fact that 2 friends that work together both made accounts in the same computer room so IP address is the same now someone thinks we are "trolls"? I'm not sure about all the other people on this site but I have better things to do than "troll" mushroom hunters. I've been looking at this site for years to find out where the shrooms were poppin and finally decided to join. Guess that's my bad. Sorry, I thought people on here would be helpful.


It's easy to get mad about that bud, but if u would have been on here every day for the past four seasons you would know that we have had SEVERAL issues with A-holes that DONT have anything better to do with their time but troll mushroom hhunters. And every year they seem to get more creative and more prone to play the "long con", getting their name known before they start to do their thing. So please understand that Mr. Finderoftheshrooms is our resident troll hunter and the one thing he loves more than morels and cuttin up with all the fine folks on here is protecting this board from the ever evolving trolls. Collateral damage is a part of every war, and I dont use that word lightly. It ABSOLUTELY is a war between legit members of the internet and the trolls that only seek to ruin people's day. I suggest you do not take anything personally, and if you have nothing to hide you have nothing to fear. Bc I have come to know Mr. Finder, and I am 100% confident that he will get his troll! That being said, try to make the most from the knowledge being posted by seasoned members and dont let one post get ur feathers ruffled.


wade said:


> Near Bristle Tennessee
> Look like little slippery bark Elm..?who can tell in with a bunch of sycamore near a creek bottom ..Got us a New Honey Hole
> I'm sure we could find more but we need to get back on the Road..on up to Pennsylvania. Then on to Paynetown
> View attachment 5132
> View attachment 5133
> View attachment 5134
> View attachment 5135


Def slippery elm hosts! They have a layer of red between the outer bark and the inner trunk. 


elmgirl said:


> Lol wow yall camp in style! Last year camped w out a tent it was 30 degress out and just threw a sleepin bag down n the middle of the woods. .


Damn, you's a bad MF'er... 


eternalsunking said:


> LMAO, I look at people funny when they put bacon in the oven, but that's the first grill story I've ever hear. Glad to hear that your house is still standing... Next time you should get video.[/QUOTE
> Bacon in the oven is THE BEST!
> I prefer to cook it on a pizza stone too.
> Make sure if u get one that it has a lip as to not let the grease drip out. And NEVER EVER EVER wash it with soap. Only water.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

vern said:


> you wernt coming to spend the night there..right ?


Ya I am heading out tonight I will get there about midnight I want to make sure I get a site close to the action. I should have a couple pounds of shrooms ready for you guys when you arive.


----------



## deleted

Stelthshroomer said:


> Ya I am heading out tonight I will get there about midnight I want to make sure I get a site close to the action. I should have a couple pounds of shrooms ready for you guys when you arive.


Here is the reservation number if you want to call ahead and pay..1-866-622-6746


----------



## Tool fan

Just wanted to say I know you guys are Indiana boys but the il board sucks I think they all Facebook and I hate facebook so this is where I am if there are any suggestions I would be thankful and can only go three hours or so away


----------



## Tool fan

I have never traveled to hunt and this is only my third year so I’m still new at this


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> Do you own a boat and motor...(inside joke)..


Inside joke nope but im lookin for a sugar daddy w one


----------



## Tool fan

But I have the fever and I can’t just sit in the house for a week of vacation and get no shrooms


----------



## Tool fan

Wish I could meet up with you guys but I don’t have the greatest car and my wife won’t let me take her jeep


----------



## gbmillerman

Have fun this weekend everyone, be safe and keep a watch out for each other, especially those old guys! Hope your baskets are full


----------



## Footballguy6305

Tess said:


> View attachment 5146
> View attachment 5147
> View attachment 5145
> 
> Found some today. Peckerheads, false morels, half free, 4 morels, dryads saddle. Was realllllly hoping to find more morels, but I thanked the morel gods for letting me find 4.


Very nice! You've found the amount in one day that I've found all week 

I'm early though, check back next week lol


----------



## Lehrmanrm

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Been using them for a long time.. They work well.. You can't just take the GDD numbers from the weather sites though.. There are some adjustments you have to make.. That's about all I want to say about that.. Good luck.. You're on the right track..


http://www.gddtracker.net/ that's the link to the site use.


----------



## jashroomer

Just saw pics of a nice find just south of martinsville.


----------



## mmh

Guys and Gals, Normal People and Knuckle heads. I will need reports of finds and the meet and greet this weekend. I wish I could be there so post as much info. as you can.
I would feel more at ease if someone would volunteer to keep Vern in check. I am not interested in driving 4 hours to bail his sorry butt out of jail. Good luck my Fungi Friends


----------



## noskydaddy

Paula-Joy said:


> Dee, I'm thinking of going up to join Vern etc at Monroe Lake, but idk the area, and hope to sleep in my vehicle, which I haven't tried. I don't actually know if they are camping over friday night to Saturday, or where they are meeting. But it is only Thursday. I'm still learning to navigate the site. Wondering if anyone in my area (louisville/ shelbyville, even new albany) knows where they are going and I might follow them. I'm night driving challenged, which doesn't stop me, but I hate getting lose in the forest!


Hi @Paula-Joy 

I took the liberty to draw on Google maps to show you how simple it is. North from Louisville on I-65 to Columbus, IN (Route 46). Left on 46 (West) for about 25 mins, then left again on 446 (South) before Bloomington. You reach Bloomington, you went too far!

See image.


----------



## engalwood

Wheres pics?


----------



## bmeister

vern said:


> @bmeister , come on girl, change your mind and head down...need another pretty girl here..lol


I wish i could.... maybe next year. I am really looking forward to seeing all the pics. Especially once the party gets started.


----------



## deleted

you guys shouldn't have too much trouble finding my tent spot when you get to the camp...


----------



## wade

DEEP PURPLE 
MACHINE HEAD
HIGHWAY STAR
play that loud


----------



## funamongus

found 6 little greys today in Monroe county, should be on for foray this weekend, good luck to all that is going. wish I could come but son has baseball (doubleheader) might stop by for the later festivities though!


----------



## deleted

funamongus said:


> found 6 little greys today in Monroe county, should be on for foray this weekend, good luck to all that is going. wish I could come but son has baseball (doubleheader) might stop by for the later festivities though!


you will be missed pal..we are at the far end of the camp, space 155.


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> The virgin I offered up is still available, she'd look good in that bed bub.


we might put her on a spit and eat her.


----------



## engalwood

Is it just me r does it chap yr ace when u see people picking em that are barley the size of a qtr!!!


----------



## elmgirl

@vern we will bring some firewood... Even though we wont b campin im sure we will hang out for awhile after the hunt


----------



## funamongus

I really believe you guys will find some blacks and some little greys starting to pop, get your eyes and mind ready for it!


----------



## deleted

engalwood said:


> Is it just me r does it chap yr ace when u see people picking em that are barley the size of a qtr!!!


its just you and my ass is already chapped from FRIGGIN sittin here waiting for the season to get started...


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> @vern we will bring some firewood... Even though we wont b campin im sure we will hang out for awhile after the hunt


WOW, does that mean that now you will be able to drop in...man, women, cant live with um and cant live without them(except me..lol) glad you can make it and looks like we have plenty of wood coming already kiddo.


----------



## Dee'Morel

Okay Friday night me and Debbie and possibly my brother by another


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> I can make up some sausage gravy.
> Depends on the coals left in the morning wether we have biscuits and gravy or shit on the shingles.
> 
> Any input on how much gravy?


i have scrambled almost two dozen eggs with ham and tomatoes, lol. if you want the gravy..i dont know. probably about 15 for breakfast ??


----------



## Zak Z

Anybody good at identifying footprints... Sorry I didnt do a very good job of showing how big the prints actually are. Any thoughts




























....


----------



## Morell thief

vern said:


> not sure, you may have to start a new account.


What, on account you can't change your name...lol


----------



## deleted

Morell thief said:


> What, on account you can't change your name...lol


that's why i said "not sure"


----------



## Morell thief

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Guys Im having a shitty week here.. I swear to God I'm not making this shit up.. One of my uncle's passed away early this morning.. Not the uncle that just had surgery Monday.. One of my uncle's on the other side of my family.. I'm losing my shit.. I'm so ready to get into the woods and just forget about everything for a few days.. Is it Saturday yet..


Death has been running rampant lately! we had 4 in my girlfriends family in the last 2 weeks


----------



## indy_nebo

engalwood said:


> Is it just me r does it chap yr ace when u see people picking em that are barley the size of a qtr!!!


There are circumstances for and against picking babies. If one finds them in a place that gets hunted by other people then the proper thing to do is wait till I can get there to babysit them till they get big enough for u to come harvest!


Zak Z said:


> Anybody good at identifying footprints... Sorry I didnt do a very good job of showing how big the prints actually are. Any thoughts
> View attachment 5154
> View attachment 5155
> View attachment 5156
> View attachment 5157
> ....


The top pic is definitely some sort of canine. The bigger track looks like bear, but probably too small. I'm guessing skunk. Where did u see these tracks?


----------



## jessicaleigh87

Today we had 20 acres of private/posted woods offered up to us to hunt on. There were 2 big morels growing in the guys gravel drive way so I thought that was a great sign. Until we were there a few hours and came out empty handed. Left and went back to our spot from 2 days ago and only found 2 more small greys. We are seeing an abundance of snakes out already though! Tomorrow’s the last day we will be in town before having to head back south due to me needing to be back at work. Sure does suck to know they’ll probably be up good next week and I’ll be long gone. Well it was fun anyway! Fingers crossed that we walk into the motherload tomorrow...I can dream right! Always next year!


----------



## wade

We left Dallas 4:00am Wednesday Stopped and Slept along the way..
Found These near Bristle Tennessee today...and now just settled into our Hotel in Lancaster Pennsylvania..
Work Tomorrow..then begin Driving back to Indy..Home for a Minute Saturday,
then Straight to Paynetown..
Here's another Pic of Our Bristol Finds..
I didn't mention it Earlier..but the first thing I found before I walked into the woods was this one dollar bill in the grass a side of the road.. maybe it's a lucky Dollar  look at the two differences in these morels..they were 200ft from each other on opposite sides of a creek


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> We left Dallas 4:00am Wednesday Stopped and Slept along the way..
> Found These near Bristle Tennessee today...and now just settled into our Hotel in Lancaster Pennsylvania..
> Work Tomorrow..then begin Driving back to Indy..Home for a Minute Saturday,
> then Straight to Paynetown..
> Here's another Pic of Our Bristol Finds..
> I didn't mention it Earlier..but the first thing I found before I walked into the woods was this one dollar bill in the grass a side of the road.. maybe it's a lucky Dollar  look at the two differences in these morels..they were 200ft from each other on opposite sides of a creek
> View attachment 5169


Nice finds. See you guys Saturday be safe


----------



## Morell thief

vern said:


> you guys shouldn't have too much trouble finding my tent spot when you get to the camp...
> View attachment 5150


Where ever did you get such a monster!


----------



## Gudenhot

Zak Z said:


> Anybody good at identifying footprints... Sorry I didnt do a very good job of showing how big the prints actually are. Any thoughts
> View attachment 5154
> View attachment 5155
> View attachment 5156
> View attachment 5157
> ....


Looks like a **** in front and then likely a bobcat. Cats don't leave nail prints.


----------



## Guest

Zak Z said:


> Anybody good at identifying footprints... Sorry I didnt do a very good job of showing how big the prints actually are. Any thoughts
> View attachment 5154
> View attachment 5155
> View attachment 5156
> View attachment 5157
> ....


Bottom picture kinda looks like beaver tracks.. 2nd picture is definitely skunk.. 1st and 3rd picture I'm not sure.. Could be a man bear pig.. those bastards are vicious..


----------



## gbmillerman

Zak Z said:


> Anybody good at identifying footprints... Sorry I didnt do a very good job of showing how big the prints actually are. Any thoughts
> View attachment 5154
> View attachment 5155
> View attachment 5156
> View attachment 5157
> ....


First one is some kind of canine, second and third are mostly some kind of rodent or weasel, feline generally only have 4 toes. Bottom one is a raccoon.


----------



## gbmillerman

That first print is really weird, not sure what the heck it is.


----------



## Paula-Joy

vern said:


> @nutsak Hay, stay the hell out of my personnel life bubba..lmao.
> i have only posted the info here like 50 times dude. here it is just for you pal, still have one open slot left if you want it...
> https://www.morels.com/threads/2018-indiana-morel-update.95635/page-99#post-108456


I'm just learned how to follow the thread of conversations...meteors? Wow! Morels? can't wait. BEARS? youre kidding, right? Meteorites, mushrooms, and bears....oh my!


----------



## Paula-Joy

noskydaddy said:


> Hi @Paula-Joy
> 
> I took the liberty to draw on Google maps to show you how simple it is. North from Louisville on I-65 to Columbus, IN (Route 46). Left on 46 (West) for about 25 mins, then left again on 446 (South) before Bloomington. You reach Bloomington, you went too far!
> 
> See image.


THANK YOU! I blame growing up on an island, no sense of direction And several years behind on technology. My list of things I don't know how to do YET is way longer than my bucket list. Ate my first morel last Saturday--friend found one-- but even when it was pointed out, I looked away, it seemed to vanish. so goals. find camp, find new friends, find out if my eyes can find a morel, do NOT find a bear.....doable? guess I'll find out.


----------



## bev

guff76 said:


> You ever here of landess? I'm between Marion n Van buren


yes I have heard of it. yep not to far.


----------



## jslwalls

Good luck everyone at the 1st annual foray this weekend. I wish I could join you and meet you but I’ll have to wait until next year.


----------



## bev

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Son of bitches man.. I need a huge favor guys.. Hospital just called my mom.. Mom called me.. My uncle just ripped all his tubes out and is trying tp leave hospital AMA.. If he leave now he's good as dead.. He's stubborn bastard.. I'm very drunk and can't drive right now or I would already be on my way down there.. I Called him convinced him to wait for me to sobber up so I can drive and pick him up.. I need a couple people who can call him in the morning.. Sometime after 8:00am.. They just tranquilizer his ass said he should sleep for a few hours.. They can't do it again.. Dial the number in picture below.. Ask for the room number in picture.. When he answers ask if this is Mark Carter.. Tell him "you dont know me but I'm your guardian angel.. Listen to your doctors and everything will be ok" and then hang up.. Anyone who has a few seconds to spare this morning.. Your call could make a huge difference.. If you're not comfortable doing so I understand.. If you call and are mean to him in anway.. You're a real piece of shit and I will hunt you down.. I swear to God I will.. This man is as sick as it gets.. He needs all the encouragement he can get to fight this.. Dr said if he can recover from surgery He can still have some quality time left..
> View attachment 5175


I will se what I can do. if not I am shooting prayers for you and family.


----------



## bev

you all stay safe out there this weekend and have fun. SOMEONE NEEDS TO WATCH VERN THOUGH. LOL (boat and motor).


----------



## eternalsunking

The low temp Saturday night has worked it's way up to 40. I'm liking this.


----------



## elmgirl

I stumbled on three little ones so far this morning I will leave them be
Owen county now I'm about to actually get in the woods and look


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Nice finds. See you guys Saturday be safe


I really


Morell thief said:


> Where ever did you get such a monster!


There was a big tent sale at Walmart, cam already furnished. getting financing was a real bitch..,


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Bottom picture kinda looks like beaver tracks.. 2nd picture is definitely skunk.. 1st and 3rd picture I'm not sure.. Could be a man bear pig.. those bastards are vicious..


could be Big foots little boy Little foot..


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> @vern Stepdaughter and her olman have backed out on me. If someone needs a spot they can have half of mine. If not I'll still pay for the whole thing. PUSSIES IS ALL I GOT TO SAY.


not a problem tommy, we will figure it out pal


----------



## engalwood

Gonna be a nice day today GROW DAMN IT


----------



## parrothead

Don't forget Youth Turkey Season is this weekend. Also Thunder Over L-ville if your driving on 65.


----------



## deleted

*OK kids, have some last min. preparations then i am out of here..be back on this afternoon sometime. see everybody at the lake tomorrow... *


----------



## Zak Z

gbmillerman said:


> First one is some kind of canine, second and third are mostly some kind of rodent or weasel, feline generally only have 4 toes. Bottom one is a raccoon.


I wondered if the first wasn't maybe a fox...


----------



## Zak Z

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Bottom picture kinda looks like beaver tracks.. 2nd picture is definitely skunk.. 1st and 3rd picture I'm not sure.. Could be a man bear pig.. those bastards are vicious..


I was kinda thinking manbearpig too...was just wanting a 2nd opinion  Thanks for your input


----------



## Zak Z

Gudenhot said:


> Looks like a **** in front and then likely a bobcat. Cats don't leave nail prints.


Kinda wondered about bobcat....it looked like cat, but bigger then a housecat. That's what drew out attention to it...but just not sure. We moved trail cam to that location but wasn't anything g on it except something to close to cam to tell. Will keep eye in cam...


----------



## deleted

Dont forget..if anyone has an extra space heater, bring it please. post it here if you do, Thanks...Vern.


----------



## Zak Z

indy_nebo said:


> There are circumstances for and against picking babies. If one finds them in a place that gets hunted by other people then the proper thing to do is wait till I can get there to babysit them till they get big enough for u to come harvest!
> 
> The top pic is definitely some sort of canine. The bigger track looks like bear, but probably too small. I'm guessing skunk. Where did u see these tracks?


These are from a property in Fayette County...my buddy hunts coyote, deer and raccoon so pretty good at identifying those...found these all together. There were also Turkey tracks and deer.... heavily travelled


----------



## engalwood

BOUT TIME. Left to grow, parents property so dont go trompn around there MUTAAAAAH FERS


----------



## engalwood

Mooresville In to be excate JACK!


----------



## Zak Z

Zak Z said:


> Kinda wondered about bobcat....it looked like cat, but bigger then a housecat. That's what drew out attention to it...but just not sure. We moved trail cam to that location but wasn't anything g on it except something to close to cam to tell. Will keep eye in cam...


And will learn how to type/spell


----------



## Guest

Who ever called and talked to my uncle this morning THANK YOU..


----------



## Gudenhot

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Bottom picture kinda looks like beaver tracks.. 2nd picture is definitely skunk.. 1st and 3rd picture I'm not sure.. Could be a man bear pig.. those bastards are vicious..


Had a friend eaten by an MBP when I was a kid. Scary stuff. Hear they are really bad around Bloomington this year.


----------



## Zak Z

Gudenhot said:


> Had a friend eaten by an MBP when I was a kid. Scary stuff. Hear they are really bad around Bloomington this year.


Moved away from Bloomington 6 years ago...for that exact reason. Keep your eyes open out there..


----------



## elmgirl

The woods r alive here! Mayapples big and open im 25 miles from paynetown


----------



## Guest

Forecast just added another 2* to tomorrow's temps..


----------



## wade

engalwood said:


> Gonna be a nice day today GROW DAMN IT


@engalwood wondering what monroe co ground temp is?


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Forecast just added another 2* to tomorrow's temps..
> View attachment 5186


Excellent


----------



## engalwood

wade said:


> @engalwood wondering what monroe co ground temp is?


Not sure @wade


----------



## morelsandmanners

My spidey senses are going off. Also I know I'll find my first one usually the day I start sneezing, or the next. That day is today.


----------



## morelsandmanners

Its time to get this monkey off my back. Warning to those with addictive personalities DO NOT start hunting morels if you haven't. Its a 2-4 week "hobby" that will consume at least 2 1/2-3 months of your time each year. Leave it to the so-called professionals, please and thank you.


----------



## elmgirl

morelsandmanners said:


> Its time to get this monkey off my back. Warning to those with addictive personalities DO NOT start hunting morels if you haven't. Its a 2-4 week "hobby" that will consume at least 2 1/2-3 months of your time each year. Leave it to the so-called professionals, please and thank you.


More like you get 2 months of the yr that you dont atleast think about em


----------



## morelsandmanners

@engalwood are you from Mooresville?


----------



## morelsandmanners

elmgirl said:


> More like you get 2 months of the yr that you dont atleast think about em


It really is a disease of sorts. You know you got it bad when you see them in your sleep. Or the first one you fine for the year makes your heart skip like you have seen a ghost.


----------



## elmgirl

Beautiful day out in the drama free zone


----------



## elmgirl

morelsandmanners said:


> @engalwood are you from Mooresville?


Super close to my home town of Monrovia


----------



## indy_nebo

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Bottom picture kinda looks like beaver tracks.. 2nd picture is definitely skunk.. 1st and 3rd picture I'm not sure.. Could be a man bear pig.. those bastards are vicious..


Glad u brought that up man. 
There is something out there that EVERYONE needs to be aware of. It has gone under the radar for too long. Those bastards in charge will refute the scientific evidence of this global anomaly till the day they die... 
I'm talking about... 

MANBEARPIG!!!!!!!!!










He has been seen destroying morel patches in the midwest for 30 plus years, and he absolutely hates anyone that dares to come near those patches!
BEWARE THE MANBEARPIG


----------



## Pabst

wade said:


> @engalwood wondering what monroe co ground temp is?


48.9 is what I got on the west side of monroe county.


----------



## indy_nebo

But good news, there have been reports of a Scuzzlebutt in central/southern Indiana!
You will recognize this peaceful denizen of the woods by his hairy yet cheerful disposition, his arm made of celery, and his leg made of Patrick Duffy.








If you encounter Scuzzlebutt, fear not for he is an avid supporter of morel hunters rights and possesses the one weakness that can destroy MANBEARPIG-
the classic yet modernly refined acting skills of Patrick Duffy!


----------



## engalwood

morelsandmanners said:


> @engalwood are you from Mooresville?


@morelsandmanners grew up there. I live in greenwood now. But my parents still live there.


----------



## jashroomer

morelsandmanners said:


> @engalwood are you from Mooresville?


I was going to ask the same thing, I live 3 miles west of Mooresville.


----------



## elmgirl

morelsandmanners said:


> It really is a disease of sorts. You know you got it bad when you see them in your sleep. Or the first one you fine for the year makes your heart skip like you have seen a ghost.


Shoot you got it easy Itry working as much as possible January through March just so you can take off every single weekend Friday Saturday and Sunday in April May all the way to the first week of June come the first weekend of April you have the car packed on Thursday on the road on Friday with at least a 6-hour destination ahead of you get there with no sleep get in the woods hunt until it's dark have time for maybe a shower and something quick to eat and go to sleep for a little while get up and do it all over again stay in the woods until you're pushing it to the very last minute that you can make it to work on Monday again with no sleep by Thursday you have the car packed again ready to do it all over on Friday last year chased em all the way to the U P and here I am trying to find ways to put more money in my budget so that I can include Canada next year in December this year when it was freezing cold I was in the woods when the light was just coming up so I can scout trees before work pretty sure I do have a disease


----------



## Jaret

elmgirl said:


> Shoot you got it easy Itry working as much as possible January through March just so you can take off every single weekend Friday Saturday and Sunday in April May all the way to the first week of June come the first weekend of April you have the car packed on Thursday on the road on Friday with at least a 6-hour destination ahead of you get there with no sleep get in the woods hunt until it's dark have time for maybe a shower and something quick to eat and go to sleep for a little while get up and do it all over again stay in the woods until you're pushing it to the very last minute that you can make it to work on Monday again with no sleep by Thursday you have the car packed again ready to do it all over on Friday last year chased em all the way to the U P and here I am trying to find ways to put more money in my budget so that I can include Canada next year in December this year when it was freezing cold I was in the woods when the light was just coming up so I can scout trees before work pretty sure I do have a disease


I'm west of Bloomington (Bloomfield/Linton area) and have always hunted locally but would like to chase them up as far north as northern Indiana this year. Do you guys know of any public lands as I travel north that I could go to? GPS coordinates to your best patches would do just fine lol


----------



## wade

M-Wade said:


> 48.9 is what I got on the west side of monroe county.


Oooo not warm as I was hoping...
Gonna be so very very interesting to see what this past week of weather and Temps have provided for us out there
Thank you


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Shoot you got it easy Itry working as much as possible January through March just so you can take off every single weekend Friday Saturday and Sunday in April May all the way to the first week of June come the first weekend of April you have the car packed on Thursday on the road on Friday with at least a 6-hour destination ahead of you get there with no sleep get in the woods hunt until it's dark have time for maybe a shower and something quick to eat and go to sleep for a little while get up and do it all over again stay in the woods until you're pushing it to the very last minute that you can make it to work on Monday again with no sleep by Thursday you have the car packed again ready to do it all over on Friday last year chased em all the way to the U P and here I am trying to find ways to put more money in my budget so that I can include Canada next year in December this year when it was freezing cold I was in the woods when the light was just coming up so I can scout trees before work pretty sure I do have a disease


Wow.. She Got the way I like...
She ain't playing elmgirl..
She Hunts Day & Night..
Oooo Whooo ain't no time for youooo
She said I got my Morel Hunt'n to dooo


----------



## Paula-Joy

T tom said:


> @vern Stepdaughter and her olman have backed out on me. If someone needs a spot they can have half of mine. If not I'll still pay for the whole thing. PUSSIES IS ALL I GOT TO SAY.


Anyone know the temp?


----------



## Paula-Joy

Zak Z said:


> Moved away from Bloomington 6 years ago...for that exact reason. Keep your eyes open out there..


scare the newbie who doesn't even want to guess the abbreviation. Am I gonna be bear bait if I come? oh my


----------



## noskydaddy

Remember to take some group pictures foray'ers! 
Those who aren't going need some juice!


----------



## noskydaddy

Word on the street is "PUPPY MONKEY BABY" 
was last seen in Nashville, IN and headed WEST 
toward Paynetown. This can't be good.


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> Wow.. She Got the way I like...
> She ain't playing elmgirl..
> She Hunts Day & Night..
> Oooo Whooo ain't no time for youooo
> She said I got my Morel Hunt'n to dooo


And here u [email protected] w your singin


----------



## mmh

Libertykid said:


> Hey guys im kinda new to morel hunting and i was wondering if this weekend looked promising since the weather was going to be a bit nicer. Im up in north east Indiana near fort wayne. I dont really know anyone that goes searching for morels but i did it a few years ago and enjoyed it but havent gotten out since then and every year i seem to miss it. If i went id be going to chain o lakes state park or some areas near huntington. Any advice is greatly appreciated


LibertyKid, I am in Angola, Have not found anything, soil temps. are still too low. I hunted chain-o-lakes years ago with extended family when we would camp there. We did pretty well. I will help however I can except my spots, As you know not much public ground up here. Good luck


----------



## eternalsunking

I just turned on the AC in my car. 4 windows down and 15 miles an hour.... Stuck in traffic


----------



## Zak Z

Paula-Joy said:


> scare the newbie who doesn't even want to guess the abbreviation. Am I gonna be bear bait if I come? oh my


...you should be okay in April...they dont usually tend to be out until May. I'd keep my eyes open though...could be an early riser....


----------



## mmh

noskydaddy said:


> Word on the street is "PUPPY MONKEY BABY"
> was last seen in Nashville, IN and headed WEST
> toward Paynetown. This can't be good.


----------



## mmh

Probably the most disturbing photo yet, has to be good for some bad dreams tonight. "Thanks" Nosky


----------



## bmeister

Just walked in the woods.... couldn't resist. Stayed in the trails and checked spots from a distance. I know it too early but the may apples are starting to pop.


----------



## celticcurl

Tess said:


> Went to the campground area and the front of the Paynetown, only saw a little trillium and very few may apples. We walked about a mile to mile and a half and didn’t see anything. Not to be a Debbie downer. Maybe today’s warmth will push some up tomorrow.


That's too bad that you don't see any morels but sometimes just getting together with new people is worth the trip.

I can't imagine being around Vern and Wade and not going home with your sides hurting from laughing so hard.

If you don't find the morels cook up the flammulina's, oysters and dryad's saddles that you will find.

Have a great time you guys.


----------



## nutsak

Tess said:


> View attachment 5146
> View attachment 5147
> View attachment 5145
> 
> Found some today. Peckerheads, false morels, half free, 4 morels, dryads saddle. Was realllllly hoping to find more morels, but I thanked the morel gods for letting me find 4.


4 morels and 1 hero click


----------



## nutsak

noskydaddy said:


> Hi @Paula-Joy
> 
> I took the liberty to draw on Google maps to show you how simple it is. North from Louisville on I-65 to Columbus, IN (Route 46). Left on 46 (West) for about 25 mins, then left again on 446 (South) before Bloomington. You reach Bloomington, you went too far!
> 
> See image.


5 hour 30 min drive for me.


----------



## nutsak

Went out earlier. 

0 morels

14 golf balls.


----------



## br5

It's on in Paynetown


----------



## scottyg11

nutsak said:


> Went out earlier.
> 
> 0 morels
> 
> 14 golf balls.


Went out today 
O Morels
7 devils Urn
8 white golf balls
1 yellow golf ball
1 Orange and yellow bobber


----------



## Gudenhot

nutsak said:


> Went out earlier.
> 
> 0 morels
> 
> 14 golf balls.


Do not try cooking those tonight. They require marinating for quite a while.


----------



## mmh

br5 said:


> It's on in Paynetown
> View attachment 5203


To all My Fungi friends. I hope all goes well at Paynetown and will be thinking about all of you with a bit (a lot) of envy. Nowhere else I would rather be. Go get um.


----------



## mmh

scottyg11 said:


> Went out today
> O Morels
> 7 devils Urn
> 8 white golf balls
> 1 yellow golf ball
> 1 Orange and yellow bobber


Enjoy responsibly, I have been told the consumption of alcohol and fishing bobbers can cause severe hallucinations.


----------



## Gudenhot

Night hunting morels is fun with a battery powered blacklight. Those boogers stand out like Don King at a bald convention.


----------



## Gudenhot

Gudenhot said:


> Night hunting morels is fun with a battery powered blacklight. Those boogers stand out like Don King at a bald convention.


If you like that, you would definitely love snipe hunting.


----------



## mmh

Gudenhot said:


> Night hunting morels is fun with a battery powered blacklight. Those boogers stand out like Don King at a bald convention.


can you give any more tips on how to. I would love to try it.


----------



## bmeister

Gudenhot said:


> Night hunting morels is fun with a battery powered blacklight. Those boogers stand out like Don King at a bald convention.


Sound like fun but I'm afraid of coming eye to eye with the coyotes that live in our woods. I carry in case it happens during the day


----------



## br5

Vern digging the fire


----------



## eternalsunking

The weekend is officially underway and I'm off to Brazil! My friend and I are spending the night at his cabin. drinking and bonfiring. Tomorrow morning are off to the Paynetown Throwdown. Only nature knows what's in store for us when we get there!


----------



## Morell thief

bev said:


> I will se what I can do. if not I am shooting prayers for you and family.


prayers here for you too! I things turn out ok!


----------



## Morell thief

br5 said:


> Vern digging the fire
> View attachment 5206


Go Vern!!!


----------



## br5

This is what your missing


----------



## cajunshroomer3578

br5 said:


> Vern digging the fire
> View attachment 5206


Stuffed poblano ?!?!?!?!
Excited for you guys and gals but also envy you folks. Hope y’all have a great time which I’m pretty sure y’all will. I’ll keep it real here in South Louisiana. One of these days I’ll attend the annual Vern Burn 
Be safe and share some memories with us folks who couldn’t attend


----------



## Guest

Morell thief said:


> prayers here for you too! I things turn out ok!


Thanks guys everyone's prayers are working.. He got some test results back today and there was no cancer in his lymph nodes.. Dr. told him he could probably go home on Sunday..


----------



## funamongus

damn looks like the party already started, reminds me of pink Floyd- wish I was there, or was it wish you were here? haha


----------



## Guest

br5 said:


> This is what your missing
> View attachment 5207


Beautiful camp site.. It ain't a party till Finder and Indy Nebo show up though guys.. Watch out for Man Bear Pig.. You boys are missing a Hell of a Pacers game..


----------



## Pabst

T tom said:


> Anyone know if the front gate is open all night. Wife is being a bitch so I'm probably gonna head that way before long while she's asleep, not ruining my weekend just because her daughter isn't going.


When I was there last fall it was open all night. Not sure if it's seasonal hours or anything.


----------



## mmh

I have noticed that no one has volunteered to keep Vern in check. I am very disappointed. lol


----------



## funamongus

you can go and leave paynetown as you wish, I don't think they even check campsites, pretty laid back there


----------



## mmh

I am trying to find a way to leave Saturday A.M. to hit the party. Does anyone have good directions for me. I will be coming from N.E. Indiana down I-69.


----------



## nutsak

br5 said:


> Vern digging the fire
> View attachment 5206


Baked !


----------



## Tool fan

Can anyone identify this please


----------



## noskydaddy

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 5213
> Can anyone identify this please


I could be wrong but I believe that is SKUNK CABBAGE?


----------



## celticcurl

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 5213
> Can anyone identify this please


The skunk cabbage? Or is there something I'm not noticing?


----------



## Tool fan

celticcurl said:


> The skunk cabbage? Or is there something I'm not noticing?


Thanks guys learning


----------



## Tool fan

Ya it has little buds on it that look like yellows kind of


----------



## funamongus

mmh said:


> I am trying to find a way to leave Saturday A.M. to hit the party. Does anyone have good directions for me. I will be coming from N.E. Indiana down I-69.


69 south 37 south to Bloomington, 46 east to 446, once on 446 straight shot


----------



## Guest

mmh said:


> I am trying to find a way to leave Saturday A.M. to hit the party. Does anyone have good directions for me. I will be coming from N.E. Indiana down I-69.


I-69 to I-465 S/IN-37 S.. Take exit #4 IN-37 S/ Harding St.. Follow Harding St South for 40 miles and take the Walnut St N exit towards college Ave.. you can type Paynetown Campground into Google maps and it will give you directions right to the front gate..


----------



## funamongus

T tom said:


> Does 446 go north and south or is that the start of it.


off 46 turn right on 446 only way you can go


----------



## mmh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I-69 to I-465 S/IN-37 S.. Take exit #4 IN-37 S/ Harding St.. Follow Harding St South for 40 miles and take the Walnut St N exit towards college Ave.. you can type Paynetown Campground into Google maps and it will give you directions right to the front gate..


I appreciate the input but I do not have Google, can you get me closer or can I do it the old fashioned way and hit the homestretch with a map ? Appreciate any input.


----------



## mmh

T tom said:


> I will be there sometime in the middle of the night. I don't plan on missing the morning wake an bake. If anyone sees a white navigator with an old drunk passed out in it, that be me. Wake me up


Do you prefer to be awoken gently or is it O.K. if Vern just climbs in on top of you and starts screaming?


----------



## wayne hall

Anyone out there need a sign to remember who you are. I carve these and thought maybe someone would be interested.


----------



## noskydaddy

mmh said:


> I appreciate the input but I do not have Google, can you get me closer or can I do it the old fashioned way and hit the homestretch with a map ? Appreciate any input.


If you hit Bloomington you went too far. I can't quite recall but that 446 left turn South might not be easy to see at night. Bloomington, too far!


----------



## ssrhythm

I have been thoroughly enjoying this thread while waiting on some decent weather. I took an opportunity to get out today, and in a spot I wasn’t expecting to see any earlys....jackpot! 

Will be sautéing these and serving with wilted fresh ramps and fried wild turkey tomorrow. 

I hope y’all have this camping/shroomfest again next year, because it sounds like a blast, and I am bummed my wife and I can’t make it this year.

South facing hillside near a cottonwood stump and old apple tree.
Henry County.


----------



## noskydaddy

T tom said:


> @mmh any idea what time you will get to Indy? I'll be passing through there. Also I believe finder lives in Marion. You could always follow someone. Believe me, the old fashioned way is 10x better than Google when you don't have service.
> 
> Wen to Tennessee last year and Google ran me in circles for 2hr because of no service. Could not find a map for sale anywhere, the towel heads just looked at me like I was stupid just for asking. Finally a ******* gives me one for $6. Get in the truck and leave just to realize that the sumbich sold me a map of the western US.


I think you can download maps for if / when you don't have service. Ahead of time.

Or, just get Verizon.


----------



## noskydaddy

ssrhythm said:


> View attachment 5221
> View attachment 5222
> View attachment 5223
> I have been thoroughly enjoying this thread while waiting on some decent weather. I took an opportunity to get out today, and in a spot I wasn’t expecting to see any earlys....jackpot!
> 
> Will be sautéing these and serving with wilted fresh ramps and fried wild turkey tomorrow.
> 
> I hope y’all have this camping/shroomfest again next year, because it sounds like a blast, and I am bummed my wife and I can’t make it this year.
> 
> South facing hillside near a cottonwood stump and old apple tree.
> Henry County.


Welcome. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Morell thief

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Thanks guys everyone's prayers are working.. He got some test results back today and there was no cancer in his lymph nodes.. Dr. told him he could probably go home on Sunday..


Thanks for the update, glads things went well!!!


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> My procrastinating ass needs to start packing before I miss the wake an bake. Peace out.TC


Have you made it to Paynetown yet Tom


----------



## wade

cajunshroomer3578 said:


> Stuffed poblano ?!?!?!?!
> Excited for you guys and gals but also envy you folks. Hope y’all have a great time which I’m pretty sure y’all will. I’ll keep it real here in South Louisiana. One of these days I’ll attend the annual Vern Burn
> Be safe and share some memories with us folks who couldn’t attend


cajunshroomer3575 
HE'S Our ******* BROTHER


----------



## Guest

mmh said:


> I appreciate the input but I do not have Google, can you get me closer or can I do it the old fashioned way and hit the homestretch with a map ? Appreciate any input.


Shared route to Paynetown Campground via I-69 S and IN-37 S.

3. Turn right onto the I-69 S ramp to Indianapolis
4. Merge onto I-69 S
5. Take exit 200 for I-465 S/IN-37
6. Keep left at the fork, follow signs for I-465 S/IN-37
7. Keep left to continue on I-465 S
8. Use the right 2 lanes to take exit 4 for IN-37 S/Harding St.
9. Keep left to continue toward S Harding St
10. Use any lane to turn left onto S Harding St
11. Take the Walnut St N exit toward College Ave
12. Use the left 2 lanes to turn left onto E Matlock Rd/State Rd 46 E
13. Use the left 2 lanes to turn left onto E 3rd St
14. Turn right onto IN-446 S/Knightridge Rd
15. Turn right onto Paynetown Rd
16. Turn left
17. Arrive at location: Paynetown Campground

For the best route in current traffic visit https://goo.gl/maps/cR9qfxbyVoy


----------



## wade

@finderoftheshrooms the Walnut / college ave is closed Man there redoing it torn completely out.. seen it with my own eyes just last week..there is no way it's done already..
Must continue south to the 45 / 46 east bypass


----------



## wade

Tom you got your ears/eyes on right now


----------



## wade

wade said:


> Tom you got your ears/eyes on right now


----------



## Gudenhot

Ok, here's my secret to finding morels.


----------



## Gudenhot

Gudenhot said:


> Ok, here's my secret to finding morels.
> 
> View attachment 5224


He's 9 and not a better hunter, just closer to the ground. Ha


----------



## Lehrmanrm

br5 said:


> This is what your missing
> View attachment 5207


I see the banquet beer in that picture! Now I'm jealous!


----------



## wade

Finally back Home Bout 5 hours sleep in our Own bed.. and where up and out Headed for Paynetown


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> Anyone know if the front gate is open all night. Wife is being a bitch so I'm probably gonna head that way before long while she's asleep, not ruining my weekend just because her daughter isn't going.


ELVIS tried to tell us bout um


----------



## jashroomer

Headed to Paynetown, should be there about8:30.


----------



## indy_nebo

Aaaaahhhh shyyyyyiiiiittt!!!!!
Finally Saturday! 
Noon needs to hurry the F up and get here!


----------



## engalwood

Headed down shortly.


----------



## elmgirl

We r headin into the woods in spencer before we head to paynetown


----------



## Jiffy

Good luck to you guys, I was stuck in brown county last night for an hour due to traffic. I’ll be stomping the woods in bowling green.


----------



## funamongus

elmgirl said:


> We r headin into the woods in spencer before we head to paynetown


don't waste your time to dry need rain, I went there yesterday


----------



## funamongus

funamongus said:


> don't waste your time to dry need rain, I went there yesterday


but if you find some let us know!


----------



## br5

The troops are starting to assemble. A few were up till 2:00 but they appear to be capable of going in.


----------



## elmgirl

funamongus said:


> don't waste your time to dry need rain, I went there yesterday


So did i found about 6 small ones ground was good where i was


----------



## morelsxs

br5 said:


> Vern digging the fire


Those stuffed peppers are calling me!! They look delish. No need to tell ya'all to have a blast cuz we know you will. Enjoy!!


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> @finderoftheshrooms
> The exit is open now


Wow....no way...they had that torn out all the way to earth..and have it open and driving on already.. 
Who does that?


----------



## wade

We are at Kroger now and can stop at store in Bloomington..in bout 30 minutes 
So think fast if anyone needs anything tell me


----------



## Guest

Have a safe trip everyone.. I'll see y'all in a few hours.. Just a fair warning.. I'm so damn cool, my presence in the woods alone may drop the ambient ground temps by 10*..


----------



## engalwood

Leaving greenwood n 10 min. Neighbor Dave coming


----------



## Guest

engalwood said:


> Leaving greenwood n 10 min. Neighbor Dave coming


Dave's not here lol..


----------



## engalwood

Where will everyone be? 155?


----------



## wade

Here We Come
Walkin Down The Street
Gettin Funniest Looks From
Everyone We Meet


----------



## ssrhythm

T tom said:


> Where did you find a hill in Henry Co. I live here and I'm driving all the way to Bloomington. But then again I'm not right.
> 
> 
> LMAO had them for 15yrs,why you think I switched.
> 
> 
> Hell no, y'all will know when I get there if you live with in 5mi that is.
> I'm a procrastinator, I've got everything ready to load, then realized I didn't have any rolling papers, so first things first. That's a good 2joint ride for me. I'll be there by 4am if not before, just need to stop and get beer,ice and a little food.


It wasn’t much of a hill...but it was a decent slope getting sun.


----------



## Footballguy6305

Are we late if we get there at 11?


----------



## scottyg11

T tom said:


> @finderoftheshrooms
> The exit is open now


----------



## scottyg11

You guys might want to try the App called Waze. Much better than any mapping app out there. 

Have fun. 

Lol “Dave’s not here man”. 
Later today y’all be saying 

“it’s so dam heavy”. Carrying trash cans of Morels out


----------



## shroomsrus

Found 36 in central Ohio yesterday. Should be a good week coming up.


----------



## whadouthink

noskydaddy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Since we had such a good thread last year, I thought I'd make a fresh one for 2018.
> 
> Can you please post your morel outings here for everyone to enjoy like last year?
> 
> I can feel it coming on even though it's only February.
> 
> Hope all you HOOSIERS are well!
> 
> @noskydaddy


Been hiking a few days a week to help my A1C and diabetic numbers. Thursday last, spotted my first specimen in Warrick County. With a little weather cooperation it might just be a good season.


----------



## Shroom man

Shrooms have grown a little in the last week, the one I left in the woods doubled in size yet still small, and a few other smaller ones were there with it, next weekend lookout... Good luck campers.


----------



## jim33

Good luck guys. Eager to here how it goes.


----------



## Shroom man

Shroom man said:


> Shrooms have grown a little in the last week, the one I left in the woods doubled in size yet still small, and a few other smaller ones were there with it, next weekend lookout... Good luck campers.


----------



## engalwood

We had to cut out. Was nice to meet everyone that we did! Hope you all find the goods


----------



## Shroom man

shroomsrus said:


> Found 36 in central Ohio yesterday. Should be a good week coming up.
> View attachment 5238


Nice find, but looks like Ohio season is about done, stems look Rusty on several of those shrooms, found any yellows yet sir


----------



## erick

eternalsunking said:


> I was hoping to hunt at McGregor... sounds as if they don't like our kind. I live in Noblesville.
> 
> I may try cool creek park in Carmel. They have a few decent patches of land to scour, doubt we would be the only ones there.


I tried cool creek this morning with no luck. It's close to our home... so I figured why not. Have you been out yet?


----------



## elmgirl

Tess said:


> View attachment 5252
> 
> Hope all is going well with everyone. I’m hanging out with my heating pad and my buddy’s lap puppy Fenrir. Had to come give my back some relief.


Was good meeting you...did you get out in the woods there today?


----------



## funamongus

we least want to see pics of drunk vern and wade please!


----------



## engalwood

Small but had to pick , had to, ground was dryyyyyy and in full sun, also wild turkeys where around.


----------



## erick

Btw: newbie here. Nice to meet everybody!


----------



## morelsandmanners

engalwood said:


> @morelsandmanners grew up there. I live in greenwood now. But my parents still live there.


I lived and hung around the Camby area practically my whole life. Went to DCHS, so super close to where your from.


----------



## morelsandmanners

Got that monkey off my back, not much to brag about though. It's not looking good, it's either still early or the weather screwed it up good?


----------



## engalwood

Also check for tics, Dave ended up finding on on him to day fellas n gals! I know didnt spray our selves and maybe should have


----------



## engalwood

morelsandmanners said:


> Got that monkey off my back, not much to brag about though. It's not looking good, it's either still early or the weather screwed it up good?
> View attachment 5254


It still early!!! We need some rain and we will be in full swing!!!


----------



## jslwalls

I’ve have taken pictures almost every year with dates since high school. I’m 42 now. The latest I’ve hit a big mess full is May 18th. My area is going to be on fire May 5th thru Mother’s Day. This actually use to be the norm for several years during that span.


----------



## br5

Don't ask me to match up picture and name, too many to remember. No morels but, very nice weekend had by all.


----------



## Jaret

Found 5 small greys about 45 minutes west of Bloomington. Lot of people finding greys but very few blacks and no yellows yet


----------



## Mark Lu

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 5213
> Can anyone identify this please


It is skunk cabbage!


----------



## Morell thief

I wasn't able to get out there today, I was buried under a pile of honeydo's & couldn't get out today


----------



## Guest

We didn't get skunked and I don't have to change my name.. #FindersOnTheBoard


----------



## TJC

Madison county. First greys and black of the year..Found 25 total


----------



## TJC




----------



## elmgirl

finderoftheshrooms said:


> We didn't get skunked and I don't have to change my name.. #FindersOnTheBoard
> View attachment 5268


Atleast you found somethin


----------



## Zak Z

Went to Houston Woods today just across Eastern Indiana border... Spent about 7 hours in the woods. Only found false morels. Found 7-8 in one very small section. Did find a turtle and some salamanders. Woods a tad dry. Mayapples, wildflowers, trillium and plenty of other mushrooms/fungus. One week out I'm thinking.


----------



## Katatak

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 5213
> Can anyone identify this please


Is it poke? Kinda looks like it.


----------



## Katatak

Zak Z said:


> Went to Houston Woods today just across Eastern Indiana border... Spent about 7 hours in the woods. Only found false morels. Found 7-8 in one very small section. Did find a turtle and some salamanders. Woods a tad dry. Mayapples, wildflowers, trillium and plenty of other mushrooms/fungus. One week out I'm thinking.


Hi Zak. I am about thirty minutes from there and I will agree with you 100%! Can’t wait. Everything is really much later than normal. Happy Hunting and I will post as soon as I find or hear of anything.


----------



## Katatak

engalwood said:


> View attachment 5253
> 
> 
> Small but had to pick , had to, ground was dryyyyyy and in full sun, also wild turkeys where around.


What part of Indiana?


----------



## engalwood

Katatak said:


> What part of Indiana?


Mooresville


----------



## Morell thief

funamongus said:


> we least want to see pics of drunk vern and wade please!


them should be some funny pics lol


----------



## engalwood

Damn its awful quite on here


----------



## Kokomorel

engalwood said:


> Damn its awful quite on here


Anybody find in the north of Indy


----------



## Kokomorel

engalwood said:


> Damn its awful quite on here


Everybody must be out hunting


----------



## Kokomorel

Going to go hunt Miami County this afternoon


----------



## br5

The 2018 Indiana foray is wrapping up. Already making plans for next year. Super great time alot of mushroom talk, and alot of good ol Hoosier bs. Great group of people.


----------



## Shroomdude78

Found this lonely feller in brown county.


----------



## Shroomdude78

Katatak said:


> What part of Indiana?


You found those in Mooresville?! Wow what a wierd season so far. But aren't they all. I went to my black spot in brown county and found only one. I left him there. Only about the size of a lighter. Woods looked like they needed another 3 days or so. Need some rain to come in i think.


----------



## jeff smith

Kokomorel said:


> Going to go hunt Miami County this afternoon


Ill be looking in wabash county!


----------



## Kokomorel

I’ll be on the Miami County Wabash County line just east of preu


----------



## Kokomorel

jeff smith said:


> Ill be looking in wabash county!


Have you found any yet


----------



## engalwood

It is way to dry out. Need rain. Supposed to be some tomm n Tuesday.


----------



## Morell thief

engalwood said:


> Damn its awful quite on here


it sure is... where's the shroon pics?


----------



## Morell thief

br5 said:


> The 2018 Indiana foray is wrapping up. Already making plans for next year. Super great time alot of mushroom talk, and alot of good ol Hoosier bs. Great group of people.
> View attachment 5281


Where's the big trash can full of shrooms?


----------



## elmgirl

Indiana has some great land for hunting but our weather sucks year after year.... Its gonna be a short season and this is why i travel to hunt now adays


----------



## Shroom man

Morell thief said:


> Where's the big trash can full of shrooms?


Gonna need a new group looks like, people who can find shrooms lol... I guess they did find one though.


----------



## engalwood

Shroom man said:


> Gonna need a new group looks like, people who can find shrooms lol... I guess they did find one though.


Early in the season...


----------



## Shroom man

engalwood said:


> Early in the season...


It sure is, I'd say week to 10 days late for me... Still got to have a little fun with it though why not


----------



## deleted

engalwood said:


> Early in the season...


Next year we will need a class A hunt group and a class B hunt group...nope just a class B group...lmao


----------



## deleted

funamongus said:


> 69 south 37 south to Bloomington, 46 east to 446, once on 446 straight shot


well funamongus turned out to be..nofunamongus...lol. you missed it pal, we had a blast. ill bet we find you there for the next one..


----------



## deleted

Footballguy6305 said:


> Are we late if we get there at 11?


I heard you were late because your mother kept you stuck in until the season was over...


----------



## deleted

erick said:


> Btw: newbie here. Nice to meet everybody!


Welcome aboard Eric...you are in the right place sir..


----------



## deleted

morelsandmanners said:


> Got that monkey off my back, not much to brag about though. It's not looking good, it's either still early or the weather screwed it up good?
> View attachment 5254


popped his cherry..lol


----------



## deleted

Shroom man said:


> Gonna need a new group looks like, people who can find shrooms lol... I guess they did find one though.


well sir, it looks like it just may be a group without you with that attitude pal..


----------



## Shroom man

vern said:


> well sir, it looks like it just may be a group without you with that attitude pal..


Lol no attitude here ol boy just playing around haha


----------



## deleted

Well i just wanted to get a special shout out to our host with the most........ME.......lmao. will i guess br5 gets a little small mention..he did chip in in a small way..


----------



## deleted

Shroom man said:


> Lol no attitude here ol boy just playing around haha


OK then pal...you get a free pass then i guess...


----------



## Shroom man

vern said:


> OK then pal...you get a free pass then i guess...


----------



## Shroom man

Hey thanks, next weekend will be in full swing if we're going to have a season at all


----------



## deleted

This is finderoftheshroom receiving his Trophies at last night dinner for First shroom found, biggest one found, littlest one found, most found, least found, smallest found, lost and found, ect.....


----------



## eternalsunking

Jacob just found one.
View attachment 5291


----------



## deleted

It was a tie this year for newbie of the year at the Foray between Paula-Joy and [URL='https://www.morels.com/members/deemorel.14460/']Dee'Morel,[/URL]
both proved that they had what it takes to join the morel hunters of the Indiana Morel board...congrats for being real troopers..


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> Well i just wanted to get a special shout out to our host with the most........ME.......lmao. will i guess br5 gets a little small mention..he did chip in in a small way..


Way to go @vern was good meeting you hope yall had a great time see ya next year im sure


----------



## deleted

_*Im sorry for hogging up the board but i just got caught up and had a hole lot to say before i pass out...lol.
A special thanks to Wade, br5, finder, nebo, engalwood, elmgirl, eternalsunking, tess,jshroomer,fishinbrad,t tom, guff ,paula, dee, and everyone else i just cant fu**ing remember just right now and there family and guests for making the 1st anual payntown Foray a great success not to mention one hell of a party last night..what a great group of shroomers and my very bestest friends...outstanding..*_


----------



## Zak Z

Katatak said:


> Hi Zak. I am about thirty minutes from there and I will agree with you 100%! Can’t wait. Everything is really much later than normal. Happy Hunting and I will post as soon as I find or hear of anything.


You living in Indiana or Ohio!? Ever hunted Houston Woods...any luck!?


----------



## Zak Z

br5 said:


> The 2018 Indiana foray is wrapping up. Already making plans for next year. Super great time alot of mushroom talk, and alot of good ol Hoosier bs. Great group of people.
> View attachment 5281


Might to try to join up with ya all next year if open to new folks...


----------



## Zak Z

vern said:


> This is finderoftheshroom receiving his Trophies at last night dinner for First shroom found, biggest one found, littlest one found, most found, least found, smallest found, lost and found, ect.....
> View attachment 5292


----------



## TJC

Found a few more fresh blacks tonight.. with my lucky mushroom blade 
Madison county


----------



## eternalsunking

funamongus said:


> we least want to see pics of drunk vern and wade please!


What happens in Paynetown stays in Paynetown lol. I have to tell you though, I like drunk @vern


----------



## eternalsunking

morelsandmanners said:


> Got that monkey off my back, not much to brag about though. It's not looking good, it's either still early or the weather screwed it up good?
> View attachment 5254


where are you at?


----------



## wade

Hello..Everyone... Wade here...
Robin and Myself...are Home and Tired..
Should be sleeping Good in just a few Minutes From Now...
We Thank all of you..For Excepting us . And allowing us to Relax, Be Ourselves.
Thank you ,
Our Time at Our Foray went so fast..
I wish I could have spent more and more and more time with Each of You all...
TOGETHER.. We Have found and confirmed that The Lake Monroe and Monroe county areas. Are Barely Popping..but are little by little each day
Providing Fresh Morels..not many Yet !
Only a few.. the season here has Only Barley Begun...Ground temps are only 53-54 degrees..We need any Rain we can get. And we need for our Ground and Air temps
to go up at least 5 drgrees..
Then we will begin Finding More & More


----------



## eternalsunking

eternalsunking said:


> Jacob just found one.
> View attachment 5291


This morel was found thanks to our wonderful tour guide @wade. High elevation, natural springs near Btown. Best patch of woods I've seen this season. Mayapples, trillium, snakes and deer, oh my!


----------



## eternalsunking

I'm too tired to post pictures properly... lol. Quick fix


----------



## Inthewild

guff76 said:


> Thanks bud gonna bring the whole set n see if their is one like better. But believe your right not much vegetation yet but will be in my area once it gets going.
> And good luck to you once it gets going up there. What you think another 3 weeks for ya


Guff, so did ya talk any other morel crazies on using golf clubs? Sure would have liked to be there, looked like fun. I gotta admire the passion you folks (guessing what you southerns say, lol) have for shrooming. Put all other bullshit aside and enjoy nature. Funny, as i read the forums, along with your avatars, I can almost hear ya talking. Someday brother and sisters. Peace


----------



## eternalsunking

Inthewild said:


> Guff, so did ya talk any other morel crazies on using golf clubs? Sure would have liked to be there, looked like fun. I gotta admire the passion you folks (guessing what you southerns say, lol) have for shrooming. Put all other bullshit aside and enjoy nature. Funny, as i read the forums, along with your avatars, I can almost hear ya talking. Someday brother and sisters. Peace


Guff was definitely running around with a 5 iron. Funny to see but served it's purpose. I might have to give it a try.


----------



## eternalsunking

T tom said:


> And to the wimpy nay sayers out there. WE HAD JUST AS MUCH FUN AS IF WE FOUND A TRUCK LOAD.
> So be careful what you say, a strange guy on a bicycle just might stick a carrot up your asssss!


That would be one heck of a carrot lol


----------



## Paula-Joy

wade said:


> Hello..Everyone... Wade here...
> Robin and Myself...are Home and Tired..
> Should be sleeping Good in just a few Minutes From Now...
> We Thank all of you..For Excepting us . And allowing us to Relax, Be Ourselves.
> Thank you ,
> Our Time at Our Foray went so fast..
> I wish I could have spent more and more and more time with Each of You all...
> TOGETHER.. We Have found and confirmed that The Lake Monroe and Monroe county areas. Are Barely Popping..but are little by little each day
> Providing Fresh Morels..not many Yet !
> Only a few.. the season here has Only Barley Begun...Ground temps are only 53-54 degrees..We need any Rain we can get. And we need for our Ground and Air temps
> to go up at least 5 drgrees..
> Then we will begin Finding More & More


Thank you! Appreciate sharing your knowledge. I made it out alive!  Learned lots, happy tired, feel like I have new friends, and it was what I needed. Robin took me under her wing - excuse the pun- and I didn't trip up too much! SO tired, sleep well, morel dreams for us all.


----------



## scottyg11

Hope to hook up with the Paynetown crew next year. 
It’s still to early in my spots in Marion County. Starting to see some good sign but no Morels. 

Hopefully they’ll be popping in Shoals this week. My hunting buddy is going to call when he starts finding them there and I’ll head down. Until then, I’ll keep searching in Marion a
D Hendricks county’s. 










Early Blood Root. Still have not bloomed 

Glad everyone enjoyed themselves. Thank you all for the encouragement and knowledge. My wife keeps saying when I’m looking at my phone 
“Are they finding them? Let’s go. “


----------



## Guest

So, where to start? What a most excellent way to kick off the 2018 mushroom season!! Right? @vern @br5 thank you so much for all of your hard work and your gracious hospitality.. You guys definitely made this weekend one to remember.. I sincerely mean it when I say I couldn't have spent the weekend with a better group of people.. @elmgirl @engalwood Sorry I missed you guys.. I have a reputation to uphold and it requires me to show up fashionably late to social gatherings lol.. Seriously though, I hope to meet you guys at the 2nd Annual Paynetown Classic..


----------



## noskydaddy

Can any of you folk ID this tree please?

Base sure look like Elm, but its not the American Elm. 

Could this be the Slippery Elm of so much Lore?
Or perhaps Rock Elm?

What say you folks?


----------



## Guest

Nebo and I ended up hunting our whole way home .. We left Paynetown and hit Morgan/Monroe State Forest outside Martinsville.. Then we found an incredible woods in Mooresville, that probably wasn't exactly public land.. We hunted spots in indy, I hunted a spot in Anderson, we hunted so many spots I can't keep them straight .. We covered miles of ground, checked hundreds of prime trees, and found zero mushrooms.. WE NEED RAIN BAD..


----------



## scottyg11

noskydaddy said:


> Can any of you folk ID this tree please?
> 
> Base sure look like Elm, but its not the American Elm.
> 
> Could this be the Slippery Elm of so much Lore?
> Or perhaps Rock Elm?
> 
> What say you folks?


Red Elm???


----------



## Guest

noskydaddy said:


> Can any of you folk ID this tree please?
> 
> Base sure look like Elm, but its not the American Elm.
> 
> Could this be the Slippery Elm of so much Lore?
> Or perhaps Rock Elm?
> 
> What say you folks?


I think it's an American Elm with Dutch elm disease.. Looks like the bark is just starting to peal.. Can you get a picture of the branches? The branches on Slippery Elm start higher up on the trunk than American elms do, and they also have fewer main branches growing from the trunk..


----------



## indy_nebo

Rain...

NOW


RAAAAIIIIIIIIN DAMN YOU!!!!!!


----------



## wade

Tess said:


> So I went to the spot I wasn’t supposed to and it had nothing. Either they’re gone for good, haven’t popped, or been picked which there wasn’t any evidence of the picking. So in you guys professional opinions, do you think the Evansville area is done?


Evansville/ Boonville/ Not Done Not Done Not Done....Keep Hunting


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Nebo and I ended up hunting our whole way home .. We left Paynetown and hit Morgan/Monroe State Forest outside Martinsville.. Then we found an incredible woods in Mooresville, that probably wasn't exactly public land.. We hunted spots in indy, I hunted a spot in Anderson, we hunted so many spots I can't keep them straight .. We covered miles of ground, checked hundreds of prime trees, and found zero mushrooms.. WE NEED RAIN BAD..


That's Awesome interesting Amazing Reporting Thank You


----------



## gbmillerman

Buddy found a couple small grellows in porter county yesterday. Gonna check my early spot today, I think the northern third of the state may be a little ahead of the rest of the state, we had way less snow, and about the same temps.


----------



## gbmillerman

Just saw Matherly is doing Brown County foray tomorrow and Wednesday, they may find 10 morels. Gonna be brutal!


----------



## parrothead

Glad you folks had fun and safe time.
It makes me worry a little all those hunters and eyes and no mushrooms. Will it happen this year or not. I went out Sunday and nothing.


----------



## bev

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Thanks guys everyone's prayers are working.. He got some test results back today and there was no cancer in his lymph nodes.. Dr. told him he could probably go home on Sunday..


that's great. I know what you and him are going been there.


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> Well I called the boss and told him I was to tired to work today from all the mushroom hunting. Lol
> My ass is hitting the woods at first light, never to tired to hunt!


Thank You Get out there and give us Report


----------



## wade

Paula-Joy said:


> Thank you! Appreciate sharing your knowledge. I made it out alive!  Learned lots, happy tired, feel like I have new friends, and it was what I needed. Robin took me under her wing - excuse the pun- and I didn't trip up too much! SO tired, sleep well, morel dreams for us all.


Paula-Joy You did Good


----------



## jashroomer

finderoftheshrooms said:


> So, where to start? What a most excellent way to kick off the 2018 mushroom season!! Right? @vern @br5 thank you so much for all of your hard work and your gracious hospitality.. You guys definitely made this weekend one to remember.. I sincerely mean it when I say I couldn't have spent the weekend with a better group of people.. @elmgirl @engalwood Sorry I missed you guys.. I have a reputation to uphold and it requires me to show up fashionably late to social gatherings lol.. Seriously though, I hope to meet you guys at the 2nd Annual Paynetown Classic..


I would agree, great time and I enjoyed getting to meet everyone and look forward to meeting those I missed at next years event. Congratulations Finder, I would have that sucker Bronzed for next year's trophy.


----------



## wade

Yall Remember Tess mentioning she had two Huge incidence, and carries forward With Her limatating PAIN....as she fights Forward to have a nice day..We Where bout a Mile Out When Tess Knew She needed to turn back..Tess is a Marine, and trust me, she can take care of Herself. But I insisted that one of us go along back with her..Cause People never tell you how bad a shape they are really in...
**HERES MY POINT.. @fishinbrad Has an Amazing & Easy App on his Phone and Eric Having the same app..made it so Easy for fishinbrad to Assure Tess made it to her car and feeling ok.. and then using the App..find Eric. And the rest of us as we had continued Our 4.5 mile Hunt**
Well.. We,.... Me , Robin, T tom, Tess, Paula-joy, FishinBrad, & Eric .. found no Morels..Only good fist Hand information.
Anyone else Was Absolutely Welcome to Have joined with us...But it seems to Me that we Accidentally had some Less than Perfectly Clear Communication. Before everyone headed out to Hunt
I Apologize for this ..its just a little thing.
And we all had A Lot of Big Fun Times


----------



## engalwood

Again was fun meeting everyone. Hope to be able to camp next year. Im sure missed the best part


----------



## Jeff V

New morel hunter here who went with my experienced morel hunting girlfriend. I live in Southeast Indiana close to the Dearborn / Ripley county line. Went out over the weekend and not a single one was to be found. Still had a nice walk in the woods. After reading this thread and the advanced crew trip, I don't feel so bad about not finding any. My girlfriend thinks it's still a little early. The may apples are still coming up, but there are a lot that are completely up. 

Could someone confirm the black light at night method of finding morels that was posted further up in the thread?


----------



## jeff smith

engalwood said:


> It is way to dry out. Need rain. Supposed to be some tomm n Tuesday.


Not yet, but I’m sure the small greys are starting to pop up in our area


----------



## Jeff V

T tom said:


> You can get the lights at your local SNIPEHUNTING OUTFITTERS store.


I suspected as much. I guess there's no shortcut to morels.


----------



## eternalsunking

Someone told me long ago
There's a calm before the storm
I know it's been comin' for some time
When it's over so they say
It'll rain a sunny day
I know shinin' down like water

I want to know
Have you ever seen the rain?
I want to know
Have you ever seen the rain
Comin' down on a sunny day?


----------



## eternalsunking

wade said:


> Yall Remember Tess mentioning she had two Huge incidence, and carries forward With Her limatating PAIN....as she fights Forward to have a nice day..We Where bout a Mile Out When Tess Knew She needed to turn back..Tess is a Marine, and trust me, she can take care of Herself. But I insisted that one of us go along back with her..Cause People never tell you how bad a shape they are really in...
> **HERES MY POINT.. @fishinbrad Has an Amazing & Easy App on his Phone and Eric Having the same app..made it so Easy for fishinbrad to Assure Tess made it to her car and feeling ok.. and then using the App..find Eric. And the rest of us as we had continued 4.5 mile Hunt**
> Well.. We,.... Me , Robin, T tom, Tess, Paula-joy, FishinBrad, & Eric .. found no Morels..Only good fist Hand information.
> Anyone else Was Absolutely Welcome to Have joined with us...But it seems to Me that we Accidentally had some Less than Perfectly Clear Communication. Before everyone headed out of Hunt
> I Apologize for this ..its just a little thing.
> And we all had A Lot of Big Fun Times


@fishinbrad What was this easy app called again?


----------



## Gudenhot

TJC said:


> Found a few more fresh blacks tonight.. with my lucky mushroom blade
> Madison county
> 
> View attachment 5297


Only serious shroomies use damascus steel blades. Vary nauce.


----------



## Gudenhot

wade said:


> Evansville/ Boonville/ Not Done Not Done Not Done....Keep Hunting


 Nope, you guys in Warrick and Vandy counties can stay home. Season is over. I'll let you know if i find more.


This weekend should be primo.


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> That's Awesome interesting Amazing Reporting Thank You


@wade Wish we could have hunted your honey hole with you.. We got stuck in traffic on 37 and I had to call and make other arrangements to get my uncle home.. 



T tom said:


> I gotta recant that post. Wade took me places that looked like it could go at any moment. Tuesday or Wednesday might be perfect.


The ground in Martinsville looked almost identical to the ground in Paynetown, but the ground in Mooresville was definitely further ahead.. The ground in Indy and Anderson looked prime time also.. It's looking like everything from Anderson south is all going to pop at the same time.. I'm gonna go check my early spot when I can find the motivation to get off the couch.. I'll let everyone know what I see..


----------



## Gudenhot

Sunday morning breakfast by the campfire. Bacon, taters, and a few morels.


----------



## eternalsunking

Jeff V said:


> New morel hunter here who went with my experienced morel hunting girlfriend. I live in Southeast Indiana close to the Dearborn / Ripley county line. Went out over the weekend and not a single one was to be found. Still had a nice walk in the woods. After reading this thread and the advanced crew trip, I don't feel so bad about not finding any. My girlfriend thinks it's still a little early. The may apples are still coming up, but there are a lot that are completely up.
> 
> Could someone confirm the black light at night method of finding morels that was posted further up in the thread?


First off welcome to the forum. Secondly, please do go hunting at night with a blacklight and film it. We could all use a good laugh because someone is pulling your leg!

I have a cousin in Ripley County and he hasn't seen anything yet either. But the rain should help big time. This is peak growing season for your area, you could see brand new morel growth in 4-5 days I hope.


----------



## Gudenhot

eternalsunking said:


> First off welcome to the forum. Secondly, please do go hunting at night with a blacklight and film it. We could all use a good laugh because someone is pulling your leg!
> 
> I have a cousin in Ripley County and he hasn't seen anything yet either. But the rain should help big time. This is peak growing season for your area, you could see brand new morel growth in 4-5 days I hope.


Yes, I'll apologize for that post now. Welcome aboard!!! Great forum here. Your initiation is complete. Ask away and someone is always willing to help you.


----------



## Jeff V

eternalsunking said:


> First off welcome to the forum. Secondly, please do go hunting at night with a blacklight and film it. We could all use a good laugh because someone is pulling your leg!


Those bigfoot hunters made it big, maybe I should try it...lol


----------



## Gudenhot

Tess said:


> We were thinking right after this rain. Hell maybe even during it.


Yeppers... I'm down with that fo sho. Ready for the beasts to come out.


----------



## Gudenhot

Jeff V said:


> Those bigfoot hunters made it big, maybe I should try it...lol


Can we call you BoBo...


----------



## Gudenhot

Get a high-end sniper outfit and you can sneak up behind them and grab em by the neck...


----------



## Jeff V

Gudenhot said:


> Can we call you BoBo...


Anything you like as long as it isn't late for dinner.


----------



## fishinbrad

eternalsunking said:


> @fishinbrad What was this easy app called again?


It's called Huntstand. It's a free app. Pretty cool, as you can create a group map, and invite "friends" to see and edit the map. There's another section, called friend locator, which allows you to see where they are as long as the app is running.


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> You can get the lights at your local SNIPEHUNTING OUTFITTERS store.


Yes..and if you get the UNCLE FESTER style Bulb..you can Have Both Hands freed up for gathering Morels with..


----------



## wade

Tess said:


> Gilly suits for the less permitted land hahaha


That's The Way


----------



## wade

Tess said:


> We were thinking right after this rain. Hell maybe even during it.


Yep..My Hippie Uncle there in Boonville got caught out in a Huge Thunderstorm. 
Lightning hit all around and close buy.. 
And knew he might shouldnt..but He was sitting Under a big tree for shelter ..
As the storm leveled off..He Looked Over to see Hundreds of Morels that he is sure were not there...just a half Hour Before..
It is still the Biggest Finding Day Hes Had


----------



## Gudenhot

wade said:


> Yep..My Hippie Uncle there in Boonville got caught out in a Huge Thunderstorm.
> Lightning hit all around and close buy..
> And knew he might shouldnt..but He was sitting Under a big tree for shelter ..
> As the storm leveled off..He Looked Over to see Hundreds of Morels that he is sure were not there...just a half Hour Before..
> It is still the Biggest Finding Day Hes Had


Wade, I'm a big believer in needing a good lighting storm to help kick start them. I've heard it releases nitrogen in the soil. Not sure if it's true or something I picked during the many visits to my local Snipehunting Outfitters store?


----------



## fishinbrad

Tess said:


> Thanks for walking me out. Hope your girls paw is ok. She was a sweet pup.


No problem at all! She's all good, just a little bit of a tenderfoot! Too much laying around on the couch after bird hunting season ended!


----------



## Lehrmanrm

scottyg11 said:


> Hope to hook up with the Paynetown crew next year.
> It’s still to early in my spots in Marion County. Starting to see some good sign but no Morels.
> 
> Hopefully they’ll be popping in Shoals this week. My hunting buddy is going to call when he starts finding them there and I’ll head down. Until then, I’ll keep searching in Marion a
> D Hendricks county’s.
> 
> View attachment 5309
> 
> 
> Early Blood Root. Still have not bloomed
> 
> Glad everyone enjoyed themselves. Thank you all for the encouragement and knowledge. My wife keeps saying when I’m looking at my phone
> “Are they finding them? Let’s go. “


In bloom on the Adam's allen county line.


----------



## Gudenhot

I found some prior posts on the site concerning the Lightning induced production. Below is a snippet from National Geographic about this.

*Lightning makes mushrooms more plentiful, according to ongoing research that offers a solid scientific basis for Japanese farming lore. By Julian Ryall, for National Geographic News PUBLISHED April 10, 2010*

For generations, Japanese farmers have welcomed storms over their fields based on the belief that lightning strikes provoke plentiful harvests of mushrooms, which are staples of Japanese cuisine. 

As part of a four-year study, scientists in northern Japan have been bombarding a variety of mushrooms in lab-based garden plots with artificially induced lightning to see if electricity actually makes the fungi multiply. The latest results show that lightning-strength jolts of electricity can more than double the yield of certain mushroom species compared with conventional cultivation methods.

I think I'll put some lighting rods near my Slippery Elms...


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> I don't know, some crazy MF'r on a bicycle threw a damn carrot into camp
> 
> Them damn carrots will get ya Everytime!! Lol


----------



## guff76

Inthewild said:


> Guff, so did ya talk any other morel crazies on using golf clubs? Sure would have liked to be there, looked like fun. I gotta admire the passion you folks (guessing what you southerns say, lol) have for shrooming. Put all other bullshit aside and enjoy nature. Funny, as i read the forums, along with your avatars, I can almost hear ya talking. Someday brother and sisters. Peace


Lol no one else used one but a few comments. One person said that they might try one out sometime. Next time I go think I'm gonna try a driver as the 5 iron was a little short for me, prolly be fine in my area but down there really needed it to help go up them damn hills!


----------



## Crawdaddy

What's up guys? It was good meeting some like minded people and getting out in the woods over the weekend! My name is Jacob and I've been hunting since I can remember. I feel like I met most of you at Paynetown. It's raining up here in Noblesville currently. We need it.


----------



## Spongenut squarepants

I'm from east central indiana north of Richmond. Went scouting in the woods the last couple days, and if the weather holds, we should have some success in the next week or two.


----------



## guff76

@vern @br5 hey thanks guys for spear heading the event did a awesome job! 
It was a great weekend meeting everyone n B's with them in person lol can't wait for next year's event!
@wade thanks for guided trip Sunday afternoon


----------



## guff76

@T tom your still pulling tics off your ass to lol


----------



## bshroomn

Just went and checked two lil greys that I found last Monday. They have barely doubled in size. They are now a little bigger than your pinky nail.
So very slow growing last week hope this rain pops more and feeds the lil tinys that have been up for over a week but not growing


----------



## bshroomn




----------



## TJC

Gudenhot said:


> Only serious shroomies use damascus steel blades. Vary nauce.


I never hit the woods without my lucky blade!!


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> I just realized I've done something I haven't done in years. I actually slept 8hrs straight with out waking up. When I got home the ol'lady was happy to see me and asked why I was holding the door open for, I told her that I was waiting for my ass to catch up.


Listen ol buddy, it was all i could do to stay until about 11:30 last night...when i woke up it 12:30 today...i slept twelve hours...couldn't believe it..lmao


----------



## deleted

gbmillerman said:


> Just saw Matherly is doing Brown County foray tomorrow and Wednesday, they may find 10 morels. Gonna be brutal!


Dawg, my ears are already burning on how that turns out...


----------



## deleted

Jeff V said:


> New morel hunter here who went with my experienced morel hunting girlfriend. I live in Southeast Indiana close to the Dearborn / Ripley county line. Went out over the weekend and not a single one was to be found. Still had a nice walk in the woods. After reading this thread and the advanced crew trip, I don't feel so bad about not finding any. My girlfriend thinks it's still a little early. The may apples are still coming up, but there are a lot that are completely up.
> 
> Could someone confirm the black light at night method of finding morels that was posted further up in the thread?


Jeff, first up welcome aboard buddy, you picked up a great place to land. next, you missed the follow up quote...the hole thing was a April fools joke..lmao


----------



## TJC

finderoftheshrooms said:


> @wade Wish we could have hunted your honey hole with you.. We got stuck in traffic on 37 and I had to call and make other arrangements to get my uncle home..
> 
> 
> The ground in Martinsville looked almost identical to the ground in Paynetown, but the ground in Mooresville was definitely further ahead.. The ground in Indy and Anderson looked prime time also.. It's looking like everything from Anderson south is all going to pop at the same time.. I'm gonna go check my early spot when I can find the motivation to get off the couch.. I'll let everyone know what I see..


I hunt the Anderson area on private ground and have been finding the first early greys and Blacks for the past 3-4 days. I have found about 30 greys and a dozen good mature blacks. The ground I hunt holds a little moisture year around so the dry conditions don’t seem to greatly affect it from year to year... 
This particular spot is about 9-10 full days behind “normal” growing years according to my year to year notes.


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> Well I'm hunkered down under a pine tree. I was too tired to unload the navigator last night so my rain gear is in it. I found a place to park so I could sneak in to my new honey hole, I guess I'm not the only one who knows about this place. Two others were parked there. As soon as the rain pick up I heard the fair weather
> Bastards leave. Well I've got my head rite again, back to the hunt.
> Peace Out TC


Definitely gotta get the head right lol dammit


----------



## jashroomer

As a few have mentioned, the ticks were on the hunt as well. Just found one of those little turkey/deer ticks on the back of my knee, smallest I have ever seen, in fact i didn't see it until it started to itch. I know better, should have sprayed.


----------



## deleted

Well now that i am recovering from my twelve hour nap and have everyone's comments from the Foray, i would like to say this...You just dont know how much i means to me that this trip went off without a hitch..A week ago it looked like we were in for frigid temps and it turned out to be the best weather that anyone could asked for. one day later and it would have been just miserable with the rain that came.
It seems that everyone had a great time and got to meet the folks that we only new from the board here and now will have long lasting bonds and all seem to be excited about next years event...I am so proud to have been part of the success of this first of our Forays and a very special thanks to @br5 (Brian's) help for his instrumental help to me pulling this thing off without a hitch, so Thanks Pal it was a pleasure having you as a newer member to the club and now a great friend to me and everyone on the Indiana forum..


----------



## deleted

I almost forgot..How about that Banner that br5 had made on his own for the gathering...it was just Awesome..


----------



## cajunshroomer3578

vern said:


> View attachment 5326
> View attachment 5327
> Well now that i am recovering from my twelve hour nap and have everyone's comments from the Foray, i would like to say this...You just dont know how much i means to me that this trip went off without a hitch..A week ago it looked like we were in for frigid temps and it turned out to be the best weather that anyone could asked for. one day later and it would have been just miserable with the rain that came.
> It seems that everyone had a great time and got to meet the folks that we only new from the board here and now will have long lasting bonds and all seem to be excited about next years event...I am so proud to have been part of the success of this first of our Forays and a very special thanks to @br5 (Brian's) help for his instrumental help to me pulling this thing off without a hitch, so Thanks Pal it was a pleasure having you as a newer member to the club and now a great friend to me and everyone on the Indiana forum..


I’m still waiting on an explanation of the peppers Vern!! Or someone!! Lol
I’ve been known to throw a few culinarily delightful dishes in my day !!
Just a taste of what I prepare with wild edibles...........
Shrimp stock chanterelle soup with fried eggplant out the garden. I had folks slapping the s**t out of each other over this. If interested.... I’ll post link to recipe. 
Last years mushooms


----------



## deleted

cajunshroomer3578 said:


> View attachment 5329
> View attachment 5328
> 
> 
> I’m still waiting on an explanation of the peppers Vern!! Or someone!! Lol
> I’ve been known to throw a few culinarily delightful dishes in my day !!
> Just a taste of what I prepare with wild edibles...........
> Shrimp stock chanterelle soup with fried eggplant out the garden. I had folks slapping the s**t out of each other over this. If interested.... I’ll post link to recipe.
> Last years mushooms


I'm gonna let @br5 explain the culinary delights that he prepared for us.. it included everything from venison stuffed peppers to bacon wrapped deer loin to veggies and slabs of pork ribs ect.. it was an awesome feast..wow
I think that a great Laureate (or might have just been me) that once said "i would eat a shoe if it was wrapped in bacon" not sure..lol


----------



## wade

vern said:


> View attachment 5326
> View attachment 5327
> Well now that i am recovering from my twelve hour nap and have everyone's comments from the Foray, i would like to say this...You just dont know how much i means to me that this trip went off without a hitch..A week ago it looked like we were in for frigid temps and it turned out to be the best weather that anyone could asked for. one day later and it would have been just miserable with the rain that came.
> It seems that everyone had a great time and got to meet the folks that we only new from the board here and now will have long lasting bonds and all seem to be excited about next years event...I am so proud to have been part of the success of this first of our Forays and a very special thanks to @br5 (Brian's) help for his instrumental help to me pulling this thing off without a hitch, so Thanks Pal it was a pleasure having you as a newer member to the club and now a great friend to me and everyone on the Indiana forum..


Yep.. br5 you and Vern together..made it a walk in and Relax , From the Moment anyone Arrived and through the Whole days, and nights..for us all..
So Cool Thank You


----------



## Guest

TJC said:


> I hunt the Anderson area on private ground and have been finding the first early greys and Blacks for the past 3-4 days. I have found about 30 greys and a dozen good mature blacks. The ground I hunt holds a little moisture year around so the dry conditions don’t seem to greatly affect it from year to year...
> This particular spot is about 9-10 full days behind “normal” growing years according to my year to year notes.


I checked a spot over by the airport right off of highway 32.. I was headed to another spot, but I saw a river, a bridge going over the river, and a pull off.. So I pulled over on a whim and hunted for about an hour.. It looked like a prime location but the ground was kind of dry.. Lots of elm, ash, poplar, and Sycamore trees.. What kind of location are you finding blacks in down there? Are they growing on the sides of slopes, hilltops, or on the bottom ground? I'm having a hard time finding blacks south of my home turf..


----------



## wade

Iz gots t Know,,, Iz gots t Know...
I've rested today but not Tomarrow
Tomorrow We will be out in the Rain
Morning till Dark..
Iz gots t know...


----------



## alabamarose83

Totally not morel related but girl.... I would so suggest buying a variety of painting tape. Its worth the hassle on a job like that especially. 


Tess said:


> Don’t let me forget the pics I took. I’m working on my bffs house to get it ready for sale. I fucking hate caulking crown moulding then having to paint a straight line because the ceiling isn’t white.....


----------



## alabamarose83

Tess said:


> So if anyone wants to get together Wednesday or Thursday, anywhere between here and Indy, let’s go.


Anyone going thru centerville/Richmond that would pick me up? I will pitch in gas money!


----------



## TJC

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I checked a spot over by the airport right off of highway 32.. I was headed to another spot, but I saw a river, a bridge going over the river, and a pull off.. So I pulled over on a whim and hunted for about an hour.. It looked like a prime location but the ground was kind of dry.. Lots of elm, ash, poplar, and Sycamore trees.. What kind of location are you finding blacks in down there? Are they growing on the sides of slopes, hilltops, or on the bottom ground? I'm having a hard time finding blacks south of my home turf..


The spot I find the black’s are on a small south east facing slope... they come up almost before the first greys come up and it’s always in the same area (about 40 yrds in diameter total). They are there and gone in a 9 days period on a “normal” year..... and no other species of mushroom grow nearby them... I can’t expain that part, but it’s been the same for the past 20 years...


----------



## engalwood

T tom said:


> Well I'm hunkered down under a pine tree. I was too tired to unload the navigator last night so my rain gear is in it. I found a place to park so I could sneak in to my new honey hole, I guess I'm not the only one who knows about this place. Two others were parked there. As soon as the rain pick up I heard the fair weather
> Bastards leave. Well I've got my head rite again, back to the hunt.
> Peace Out TC


Good luck


----------



## Ironworker Eric

Looks like y’all had a blast!! I’m new to this site, but been huntin as long as I can remember!! We will definitely like to join next year!


----------



## eternalsunking

fishinbrad said:


> It's called Huntstand. It's a free app. Pretty cool, as you can create a group map, and invite "friends" to see and edit the map. There's another section, called friend locator, which allows you to see where they are as long as the app is running.


I like it so far. Super easy to post waypoints and prescout some land. The topo map seems pretty good.


----------



## deleted

Ironworker Eric said:


> Looks like y’all had a blast!! I’m new to this site, but been huntin as long as I can remember!! We will definitely like to join next year!


Welcome aboard Eric, good to meet ya pal. we are growing by leaps and bounds every year because of folk's like you joining the group. good luck to all of us !!


----------



## eternalsunking

Crawdaddy said:


> What's up guys? It was good meeting some like minded people and getting out in the woods over the weekend! My name is Jacob and I've been hunting since I can remember. I feel like I met most of you at Paynetown. It's raining up here in Noblesville currently. We need it.


Crawdaddy is on the board. Welcome buddy.... Maybe next year I won't have to talk you into the Paynetown Throwdown


----------



## wade

eternalsunking said:


> Crawdaddy is on the board. Welcome buddy.... Maybe next year I won't have to talk you into the Paynetown Throwdown


Right on Crawdaddy..yea Yall Crawdaddy the one who found that Grey Morel up top on "Big Little Green Snake Hill" Sunday
Yall know he's sunkings camping Pal


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> Don’t let me forget the pics I took. I’m working on my bffs house to get it ready for sale. I fucking hate caulking crown moulding then having to paint a straight line because the ceiling isn’t white.....


Tess, im here just to remind you not to forget the pics that you took per your request..


----------



## wade

Robin made us up some good Salad


----------



## eternalsunking

guff76 said:


> Lol no one else used one but a few comments. One person said that they might try one out sometime. Next time I go think I'm gonna try a driver as the 5 iron was a little short for me, prolly be fine in my area but down there really needed it to help go up them damn hills!


Be careful with picking a driver. All of the new ones are made of graphite which flex. If you find yourself in a sticky wicket it could break when you really need it. Older drivers will be made of solid metal, if you can find one.


----------



## wade

@Crawdaddy
Heres that pic of Crawdaddy up on
"Big Little Green Snake Hill"


----------



## eternalsunking

wade said:


> Right on Crawdaddy..yea Yall Crawdaddy the one who found that Grey Morel up top on "Big Little Green Snake Hill" Sunday
> Yall know he's sunkings camping Pal


Wade, I've been meaning to ask you what inspired the name of that hill?


----------



## guff76

eternalsunking said:


> Be careful with picking a driver. All of the new ones are made of graphite which flex. If you find yourself in a sticky wicket it could break when you really need it. Older drivers will be made of solid metal, if you can find one.


Yea was wandering that but the set I have are old so I might get lucky if not will stick to the iron lol. In heavier vegetation they will work alot better than a stick would so it was a good suggestion from @Inthewild. Sunday when we where at big little green snake hill saw some strangers n was hoping to get close enough to see what there reaction might have been lol


----------



## elmgirl

They are small but were eatin em ..


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> View attachment 5326
> View attachment 5327
> Well now that i am recovering from my twelve hour nap and have everyone's comments from the Foray, i would like to say this...You just dont know how much i means to me that this trip went off without a hitch..A week ago it looked like we were in for frigid temps and it turned out to be the best weather that anyone could asked for. one day later and it would have been just miserable with the rain that came.
> It seems that everyone had a great time and got to meet the folks that we only new from the board here and now will have long lasting bonds and all seem to be excited about next years event...I am so proud to have been part of the success of this first of our Forays and a very special thanks to @br5 (Brian's) help for his instrumental help to me pulling this thing off without a hitch, so Thanks Pal it was a pleasure having you as a newer member to the club and now a great friend to me and everyone on the Indiana forum..


Whos who? Only met wade robin tess n vern


----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> No Sir, we don't allow ironheads!
> Just kidding buddy, welcome, I was a Union Millwright
> 
> 
> Hell Yes, crawdaddy can definitely throw down!


You know why ironworker's spud wrenches clank when they walk right? 



Ironworker Eric said:


> Looks like y’all had a blast!! I’m new to this site, but been huntin as long as I can remember!! We will definitely like to join next year!


Welcome aboard man.. Your out number though, I was a millwright also.. What part of the state are you in?


----------



## br5

gbmillerman said:


> Just saw Matherly is doing Brown County foray tomorrow and Wednesday, they may find 10 morels. Gonna be brutal!


I feel bad for him and them, especially if they're new to it. I'm sure Chris has had this happen before and knows how to recover, but that doesn't make it easy.


----------



## indy_nebo

TJC said:


> The spot I find the black’s are on a small south east facing slope... they come up almost before the first greys come up and it’s always in the same area (about 40 yrds in diameter total). They are there and gone in a 9 days period on a “normal” year..... and no other species of mushroom grow nearby them... I can’t expain that part, but it’s been the same for the past 20 years...


Nice, what kind of trees do u find the blacks under?


----------



## deleted

eternalsunking said:


> Be careful with picking a driver. All of the new ones are made of graphite which flex. If you find yourself in a sticky wicket it could break when you really need it. Older drivers will be made of solid metal, if you can find one.


A driver is just to head heavy and bad balance in my opinion..go to the driving range and swing a 3 iron..Morel professionals club of choice nation wide..


----------



## golddustshroomin

Northwest Indiana! Found some tinsty winsty baby grays today... beautiful bouquets with up to 7 little ones!!!































































Maybe this will be the BOMB year!!! After thoroughly inspecting the area found about 40 or so very small grays. Picked 20 of the bigger ones but left the rest. Lots of people hunt the public area or I would’ve left them all. Hope the ones I left out there grow some tonight and no one else finds them!!! Raining tonight going to go back out in the morning!!! Grow little ones grow!!! Sautéed the ones that were picked today in butter and garlic and they rocked my world!!! Mmmmmm!!


----------



## br5

cajunshroomer3578 said:


> View attachment 5329
> View attachment 5328
> 
> 
> I’m still waiting on an explanation of the peppers Vern!! Or someone!! Lol
> I’ve been known to throw a few culinarily delightful dishes in my day !!
> Just a taste of what I prepare with wild edibles...........
> Shrimp stock chanterelle soup with fried eggplant out the garden. I had folks slapping the s**t out of each other over this. If interested.... I’ll post link to recipe.
> Last years mushooms


We're calling them Paynetown poppers. Take deer burger, cubes of Velveeta, and shitaki pieces and mix together. Core out jalapeno and anaheim peppers and stuff with mixture. Then cook slow on grill. Takes about three beers for them to be done.


----------



## Inthewild

T tom said:


> I can tell you their reaction.
> Look at that liquard bastard!


Hey now, I resemble that comment. (Is there anything else but lol now days?) I suggest ILMAOSMISMP ( I laughed my ass off so much I shit my pants. How'ze dat!


----------



## elmgirl

My other find of the day.... His teeth fell out lol ill glue back in and add him to my collection


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Whos who? Only met wade robin tess n vern


Ladies and gentlemen, the story you are about to see is true. The names have been changed to protect the innocent....


----------



## elmgirl

br5 said:


> I feel bad for him and them, especially if they're new to it. I'm sure Chris has had this happen before and knows how to recover, but that doesn't make it easy.


He will find em i bet ya he has alot of experience hunting brown county and the rain will have helped


----------



## wayne hall

golddustshroomin said:


> Northwest Indiana! Found some tinsty winsty baby grays today... beautiful bouquets with up to 7 little ones!!!
> View attachment 5348
> View attachment 5349
> View attachment 5349
> View attachment 5348
> View attachment 5349
> View attachment 5348
> View attachment 5349
> View attachment 5351
> View attachment 5353
> Maybe this will be the BOMB year!!! After thoroughly inspecting the area found about 40 or so very small grays. Picked 20 of the bigger ones but left the rest. Lots of people hunt the public area or I would’ve left them all. Hope the ones I left out there grow some tonight and no one else finds them!!! Raining tonight going to go back out in the morning!!! Grow little ones grow!!! Sautéed the ones that were picked today in butter and garlic and they rocked my world!!! Mmmmmm!!


I am from northwest indiana where abouts are you from?


----------



## cajunshroomer3578

br5 said:


> We're calling them Paynetown poppers. Take deer burger, cubes of Velveeta, and shitaki pieces and mix together. Core out jalapeno and anaheim peppers and stuff with mixture. Then cook slow on grill. Takes about three beers for them to be done.


Sweet !!! Thanks !! You just helped me figure out what I’ll do with my last pack of 2017 chantys !! I was going to make deer sausage with them but stuffed peppers on the grill will do just fine. Lil concoction from last year as well........... Crawfish and chanty stuffed bell peppers!! Bon appetite!! Cajun style !!!


----------



## deleted

cajunshroomer3578 said:


> View attachment 5356
> 
> Sweet !!! Thanks !! You just helped me figure out what I’ll do with my last pack of 2017 chantys !! I was going to make deer sausage with them but stuffed peppers on the grill will do just fine. Lil concoction from last year as well........... Crawfish and chanty stuffed bell peppers!! Bon appetite!! Cajun style !!!


Thats awesome dude...we may need to start an Indiana morel original recipe board..


----------



## Jaret

Starting to find some early yellows west of Bloomington in Clay county


----------



## Jaret

Found these just a few hours ago in southern Clay County


----------



## noskydaddy

cajunshroomer3578 said:


> View attachment 5356
> 
> Sweet !!! Thanks !! You just helped me figure out what I’ll do with my last pack of 2017 chantys !! I was going to make deer sausage with them but stuffed peppers on the grill will do just fine. Lil concoction from last year as well........... Crawfish and chanty stuffed bell peppers!! Bon appetite!! Cajun style !!!


You mix the chants in with the venison in the ground? 
Just want to be clear. Thanks!


----------



## Toastyjakes

My yard this evening.. was gonna mow.. now I'm waitin a few days..














West central Hancock county ill..


----------



## golddustshroomin

wayne hall said:


> I am from northwest indiana where abouts are you from?


From lake co live in newton. And you???


----------



## wayne hall

golddustshroomin said:


> From lake co live in newton. And you???


Live in Kentland. Did you find the scrooms up at the slough?


----------



## golddustshroomin

wayne hall said:


> Live in Kentland. Did you find the scrooms up at the slough?


Ahhh we are in the same town friend! Nope not at the slough... I imagine next week the slough will be bountiful if we can beat the competition!!!


----------



## wayne hall

golddustshroomin said:


> Ahhh we are in the same town friend! Nope not at the slough... I imagine next week the slough will be bountiful if we can beat the competition!!!


I hunted up there for a few years and they were plentyful and then they just disapeared. Might need to check it out again this year.


----------



## Ironworker Eric

finderoftheshrooms said:


> You know why ironworker's spud wrenches clank when they walk right?
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard man.. Your out number though, I was a millwright also.. What part of the state are you in?


I’m in INDY, local 22!!! Out numbered??? It take 3 millwrights to make 1 IRONWORKER!!! I grew up at Paynetown on lake Monroe, Love that place!!


----------



## golddustshroomin

wayne hall said:


> I hunted up there for a few years and they were plentyful and then they just disapeared. Might need to check it out again this year.


Yes!!! The slough is finicky with flooding rain/lack thereof... as with some of the other surrounding areas... northern newton is pretty thick and can be hard terrain depending on what Mother Nature throws at us... be persistent friend!!! Sometimes our elusive shroom can pop up in the most unlikely of places


----------



## wayne hall

golddustshroomin said:


> Yes!!! The slough is finicky with flooding rain/lack thereof... as with some of the other surrounding areas... northern newton is pretty thick and can be hard terrain depending on what Mother Nature throws at us... be persistent friend!!! Sometimes our elusive shroom can pop up in the most unlikely of places


I wish you luck and hope you have a good season.


----------



## golddustshroomin

wayne hall said:


> I wish you luck and hope you have a good season.


Likewise Wayne Hall!!! Good luck!


----------



## wayne hall

wayne hall said:


> I wish you luck and hope you have a good season.


We might run into each other around here.


----------



## golddustshroomin

wayne hall said:


> We might run into each other around here.





wayne hall said:


> We might run into each other around here.


we probably already have!!!


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> Tess, im here just to remind you not to forget the pics that you took per your request..


MIC CHECK...MIC CHECK...


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> Ahh shit... already took my sleep pills... let’s try this again tomorrow.


Thats OK kiddo..just gettin giddy to see the pics from your REAL camera, thanks


----------



## TJC

indy_nebo said:


> Nice, what kind of trees do u find the blacks under?


This particular spot has black walnut and poplar trees.


----------



## guff76

@T tom you do any good this afternoon or just get wet


----------



## eternalsunking

elmgirl said:


> My other find of the day.... His teeth fell out lol ill glue back in and add him to my collection
> View attachment 5354


What kind of skull is that?


----------



## cajunshroomer3578

noskydaddy said:


> You mix the chants in with the venison in the ground?
> Just want to be clear. Thanks!


I haven’t experimented with it yet. All my meat is seasoned, ground, and frozen. I was going to put chantys in food processor a bit, kneed in with meat then stuff sausage. Im sure there are other ways


----------



## cajunshroomer3578

vern said:


> Thats awesome dude...we may need to start an Indiana morel original recipe board..


Ok Vern.... I’ll stop posting food now Geez you’re moody


----------



## bev

I got out for the first time yesterday. Looked in my black spot and nothing. May apples just opened up. Need ground to be just a little warmer but not much. veg. looks good, and ground is wet. I made out between the rain.


----------



## gbmillerman

Light rain and 50 overnight, setting up for a quick, but good year up North


----------



## jashroomer

wade said:


> Yep.. br5 you and Vern together..made it a walk in and Relax , From the Moment anyone Arrived and through the Whole days, and nights..for us all..
> So Cool Thank You


Couldn't agree more, a few of my friends thought i was crazy to go hang out with the "mushroom people", as one put it. I arrived to the campfire early Sat. morning and I felt as though I was greeted by some longtime friends. 
Now hopefully we can start to share some mushroom success stories, soon.


----------



## elmgirl

Taking a half day off work today so I can go out and look with rain yesterday and rain today something should be up


----------



## Kokomorel

T tom said:


> Work got cancelled due to the weather. I have my rain gear now so I'm hitting the woods after a good nap.


Lucky you


----------



## Kokomorel

T tom said:


> Work got cancelled due to the weather. I have my rain gear now so I'm hitting the woods after a good nap.


Work today and tomorrow and then 11 days off


----------



## jslwalls

Well I’m heading to my main hunting grounds for the 1st time this season. I don’t think the woods is quit there yet but getting very close. I just can’t take waiting on this season to arrive anymore. I let you know i don’t get skunked.


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> Work got cancelled due to the weather. I have my rain gear now so I'm hitting the woods after a good nap.


Yep we're headed out in a bit..
Still tired but got t get moving


----------



## eternalsunking

cajunshroomer3578 said:


> Ok Vern.... I’ll stop posting food now Geez you’re moody


Hey buddy, I think @vern was serious. You should have seen him chowing down on those stuffed peppers lol


----------



## wade

jashroomer said:


> Couldn't agree more, a few of my friends thought i was crazy to go hang out with the "mushroom people", as one put it. I arrived to the campfire early Sat. morning and I felt as though I was greeted by some longtime friends.
> Now hopefully we can start to share some mushroom success stories, soon.


@jashroomer ..Hit me asap at [email protected]


----------



## parrothead

Turkey Season open Wed. April 25th. Be careful out there.


----------



## cajunshroomer3578

eternalsunking said:


> Hey buddy, I think @vern was serious. You should have seen him chowing down on those stuffed peppers lol


Lol. Someone has to give him some shit. He’s been getting too much attention for doing a good job at assembling The Throw Down Hoe Down. 

I’m sure I can add a taste or two to that page


----------



## wade

The Love of the Hunt..
Good Luck Yall..
from Robin..


----------



## fishinbrad

Tess said:


> View attachment 5382
> Is this the app?


Yep, that's the one!


----------



## fishinbrad

T tom said:


> @fishinbrad thanks for the heads up on hunter stand app, I'm loving it. The part I like the best is the property lines and ownership info.
> Tell Eric I told bmiller he said hey, I would but I tried calling everyone by their names and I don't remember his handle



Good deal! Yeah, the app has some great features. One thing I do, since you only get 10 property inquiries per month, is to try and mark them throughout the year, and save the boundaries to my map. I've been using it for about four years for deer hunting and I have set up shared maps for all the guys that come me down to my cabin to hunt. The app really makes it easy to direct them to a treestand or specific area to hunt. Also is a good way to make notes of certain areas for morels, but I don't wanna share that map!


----------



## fishinbrad

Yeah, the ads don't really bother me too much, but unlimited parcels would be nice.


----------



## deleted

cajunshroomer3578 said:


> Ok Vern.... I’ll stop posting food now Geez you’re moody


What, Me..No, I love food. especially since im not exactly creative when it comes to culinary delights such as these we were talking about. by all means...food away, i love it all


----------



## deleted

cajunshroomer3578 said:


> Lol. Someone has to give him some shit. He’s been getting too much attention for doing a good job at assembling The Throw Down Hoe Down.
> 
> I’m sure I can add a taste or two to that page


Just give me a good shrimp Po'Boy and keep your fingers away from my face and i'll be just fine..
You know that you are a ******* when the announcer says "Hoe Down"..and your date hits the floor...


----------



## parrothead

I bet we have more post that actual mushrooms found this year.


----------



## deleted

parrothead said:


> I bet we have more post that actual mushrooms found this year.


Only by about Fifty to One ...lmao. but that's about to change starting immediately !!!


----------



## parrothead

I hope your right several being found on the great morel site


----------



## rick

fishinbrad said:


> Good deal! Yeah, the app has some great features. One thing I do, since you only get 10 property inquiries per month, is to try and mark them throughout the year, and save the boundaries to my map. I've been using it for about four years for deer hunting and I have set up shared maps for all the guys that come me down to my cabin to hunt. The app really makes it easy to direct them to a treestand or specific area to hunt. Also is a good way to make notes of certain areas for morels, but I don't wanna share that map!


I have also used this app for the past few years for marking properties, tree stands and morel patches. Great app! And I'm proud to be the 1st to post on page 200. You guys are really active on your board!


----------



## rick

You Hoosiers need to get those sacks and boots ready! I found 26 good size 1-4 inch yellows yesterday in the Louisville metro area.


----------



## Guest

Ironworker Eric said:


> I’m in INDY, local 22!!! Out numbered??? It take 3 millwrights to make 1 IRONWORKER!!! I grew up at Paynetown on lake Monroe, Love that place!!


I done some ironwork between millwright jobs.. The company I worked for was non union.. Most of our work was out of state and we basically took any job we could get.. I didn't mind setting steel or laying decking.. Walking across some of those bar joist while only one end was welded to the bearing plate was a bit sketchy though.. 
Paynetown and the national forest were beautiful.. I can imagine that would be a Hell of a place to grow up.. I'm about an hour north of Indy.. We have a couple state forest and a few reservoir properties around here, but they don't look anything like southern Indiana..


----------



## deleted

rick said:


> I have also used this app for the past few years for marking properties, tree stands and morel patches. Great app! And I'm proud to be the 1st to post on page 200. You guys are really active on your board!


Well about time you peeked in here my Louisville friend..lol. we find that the conversation is good emotional therapy while we have been waiting for this well over due season to get officially underway my friend..we are about to try and catch up with you early Kentucky boys down there..


----------



## wade

200...we are in bout a quarter mile..
Robin smells um..
ground temp down to 51degrees


----------



## deleted

A ******* family's only son returns home from college. The father asks, "Well son, you done gone to college, so you must be perty smart. Why don't you speak some math fer' us?" The son says, "Pi R _squared_." The father yells, "Why son, they ain't teached ya nothin'! _Pies are round_, _cornbread are square_."


----------



## wade

Anyone Able to CONFIRM what all we're looking at Here














perfect southern exposure but year after year we find Zero on our way thru here


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> Anyone Able to CONFIRM what all we're looking at Here
> View attachment 5384
> View attachment 5385
> perfect southern exposure but year after year we find nothing on our way thru here


I'm gonna say you have some dogwood trees there buddy.. I could be wrong though, it's hard to ID from pictures alone..


----------



## jslwalls

I’m finding a few this size. I’m going to let them be. All smaller than my thumb. It’s getting ready to explode!


----------



## Spazlee

Went to my black patch this morning in cass county and did find the first one of the season. Checked some dead elm for grays and didn’t see any yet. Woods is quite bare with some mayapple about half open


----------



## noskydaddy

200!

* “Between every two trees is a doorway to a new world.” *
*― John Muir*


----------



## eternalsunking

Tess said:


> Might end up paying the 5.99 yearly for no ads and the 11.99 yearly for unlimited parcel info.


I won't be spending money on the parcel information. This is public info posted in every county. Just look us the county GIS. Every county has a different website but you should be able to find good info for free.


----------



## wade

Confir







mation..How unexpected..one of our earliest spots..and we are still here to EARLY


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Confirmation..How unexpected..one of our earliest spots..and we are still here to EARLY


Yup, thats a dogwood fer sure pal..


----------



## wade




----------



## golddustshroomin

Been a great morning!!! They are small here in NW IN but found lots mostly all around a couple dead cottonwoods. Good luck everyone and be safe! Happy hunting!!!


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> Question? Since I've never found any black, although a buddy of mine says I have. Do they come up black or do they turn black?


You know that its almost impossible for me to NOT say something real stupid here but yet i refrain..


----------



## parrothead

Great job Golddust are those a little dry on top?


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> Anyone Able to CONFIRM what all we're looking at Here
> View attachment 5384
> View attachment 5385
> perfect southern exposure but year after year we find nothing on our way thru here


The tree in the middle was altered to grow that way by the native Americans. From doing some research they would get them to grow that way as sort of a waypoint or trail marker to some sort of a destination. It was interesting learning about it cause I have seen some here locally


----------



## gbmillerman

golddustshroomin said:


> View attachment 5394
> View attachment 5395
> View attachment 5396
> View attachment 5397
> View attachment 5398
> View attachment 5399
> Been a great morning!!! They are small here in NW IN but found lots mostly all around a couple dead cottonwoods. Good luck everyone and be safe! Happy hunting!!!


Looks like you are hunting a prairie????


----------



## TJC

Madison county 

I Came onto some more greys today in the rain. Left as many as I cut that were immature. 

Good luck all!!


----------



## Gudenhot

We definitely needed this rain. Woods were surprisingly dry this past weekend. Now if we could just got some lightning down here in SoIn...


----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> Question? Since I've never found any black, although a buddy of mine says I have. Do they come up black or do they turn black?


No, they are tan when they are little.. Most of the ones I find only have black ridges.. I have only found a few that were completely black..


----------



## Spazlee

T tom said:


> Question? Since I've never found any black, although a buddy of mine says I have. Do they come up black or do they turn black?


I’ve found the from a light brownish gray to black as they first come up . The lighter color ones seem to darken as they age


----------



## TJC

finderoftheshrooms said:


> No, they are tan when they are little.. Most of the ones I find only have black ridges.. I have only found a few that were completely black..


We still taking about mushrooms here!!!!!! Hahaha.

Sorry couldn’t help myself.


----------



## Gudenhot

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I done some ironwork between millwright jobs.. The company I worked for was non union.. Most of our work was out of state and we basically took any job we could get.. I didn't mind setting steel or laying decking.. Walking across some of those bar joist while only one end was welded to the bearing plate was a bit sketchy though..
> Paynetown and the national forest were beautiful.. I can imagine that would be a Hell of a place to grow up.. I'm about an hour north of Indy.. We have a couple state forest and a few reservoir properties around here, but they don't look anything like southern Indiana..


BE SURE to post your findings and coordinates from the ap. This way we can help you find them again next year. 

Seriously tho, I do like the ap for the property line feature. My 80 acres is broken over two 40 acre parcels with hills and surrounded by other woods. It's fairly easy to get off track if you lose your bearings or marker points. Still have a lot to learn with the ap. 

Thanks for sharing.
Tim


----------



## meekmorel

I havent posted here for years,but look to be good in the next few days. In the Bartholomew county area. Last weekend was dry but seen all the other signs of them being up,cant wait.


----------



## Gudenhot

meekmorel said:


> I havent posted here for years,but look to be good in the next few days. In the Bartholomew county area. Last weekend was dry but seen all the other signs of them being up,cant wait.


Welcome back. The board has definitely been busy with anxious hunters awaiting their late arrival this year. Maybe we'll have an extended season??? This should be a good weekend to hammer your honey spots.


----------



## meekmorel

Gudenhot said:


> Welcome back. The board has definitely been busy with anxious hunters awaiting their late arrival this year. Maybe we'll have an extended season??? This should be a good weekend to hammer your honey spots.


oh im ready,taking Friday off work just to hunt, but i think it will be fast season. Been coming here to see what everyone has gotten so far, since I rather stay off Facebook, this was always a much better community. Good luck all.


----------



## Kombi

To save everyone time I always mark the places I didn’t find any:/


----------



## wade

Elevation 745ft ground temp is also up 
To 56 degrees..Confirmation..we are No doubt EARLY.. yes we are and it has begun, and until the ground temps get up to 59-60 they will be slow growing a little each day... it's all about Confirmation..
That we have found a bunch. Or only a few. Or Zero


----------



## br5

vern said:


> Well about time you peeked in here my Louisville friend..lol. we find that the conversation is good emotional therapy while we have been waiting for this well over due season to get officially underway my friend..we are about to try and catch up with you early Kentucky boys down there..


Vern,
I'm slow and just noticed you changed your picture. Dude I had that water marked and it's $50 a post. At this rate I can quit my day job. The benefit to you is I'll like everyone of your posts.


----------



## James Stapleton




----------



## Gudenhot

Vern, thanks for the tip on this. Got the last one and you were right about the slow delivery. Good thing a late season. Ready to get this bad boy in the woods.


----------



## golddustshroomin

So does this mean I can go out at noon? I thought it was 1pm... do places vary noon to one? Or maybe cuz I’m on central time...? Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gudenhot

golddustshroomin said:


> So does this mean I can go out at noon? I thought it was 1pm... do places vary noon to one? Or maybe cuz I’m on central time...? Any ideas? Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 5416


Not sure. Never seen a sign like that. Likely a specific time requirement for the hunters at that location.


----------



## golddustshroomin

Gudenhot said:


> Not sure. Never seen a sign like that. Likely a specific time requirement for the hunters at that location.


Appreciate the input!


----------



## golddustshroomin

Hi parrot head. No they look deceiving! I think they may look like that from the cold nights or perhaps the sandy soil. Super moist actually but small.


parrothead said:


> Great job Golddust are those a little dry on top?


----------



## DSmitty

I went out in Franklin County (in the rain), still didn't find any.


----------



## Guest

golddustshroomin said:


> So does this mean I can go out at noon? I thought it was 1pm... do places vary noon to one? Or maybe cuz I’m on central time...? Any ideas? Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 5416


That's exactly what that means.. Turkey season starts tomorrow.. If they are going to do that shit they need to ticket turkey hunters who pick morels before 1:00 [or 12:00 in your case].. You can always do like @wade and suit up in camo from head to toe and belly crawl through the woods.. Like the late great 2pac said, "Right before your very eyes, You won't even visualize.. You can't see me.."


----------



## wayne hall

golddustshroomin said:


> So does this mean I can go out at noon? I thought it was 1pm... do places vary noon to one? Or maybe cuz I’m on central time...? Any ideas? Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 5416


You are giving away all your hot spots Golddust the back ground is a dead giveaway.


----------



## Guest

Gudenhot said:


> BE SURE to post your findings and coordinates from the ap. This way we can help you find them again next year.
> 
> Seriously tho, I do like the ap for the property line feature. My 80 acres is broken over two 40 acre parcels with hills and surrounded by other woods. It's fairly easy to get off track if you lose your bearings or marker points. Still have a lot to learn with the ap.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> Tim


Nothing like a little competition to help motivate you to get out of bed in the morning.. Unfortunately I already have enough competition around here to give me all the motivation I need.. You're more than welcome to come up here and join me for a hunt though.. If we don't get more rain soon I'm affraid it's not going to be much of a season around here.. We've only gotten .20 of an inch here.. Looks like most of the rain stayed south of us..


----------



## Jiffy

The only mushrooms I found today


----------



## hoka24

Grays popping in Howard county. Most very fresh.


----------



## deleted

Gudenhot said:


> Vern, thanks for the tip on this. Got the last one and you were right about the slow delivery. Good thing a late season. Ready to get this bad boy in the woods.
> 
> View attachment 5415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409


thanks for the compliment but it wernt me who told ya that i can remember..


----------



## fishinbrad

Tess said:


> But that’s more work. This is easy. Lol and not all make it easy like warrick and vanderburg county.



I agree. And thanks have the outlines right there on the map is worth the $12.00


----------



## funamongus

found 10 beauties yesterday in Monroe county! up to 20 this early season, just saw next weeks forecast temp in 80s, better get to finding them season will be over before it really started


----------



## deleted

golddustshroomin said:


> So does this mean I can go out at noon? I thought it was 1pm... do places vary noon to one? Or maybe cuz I’m on central time...? Any ideas? Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 5416


It means that if you are an unregistered hunter..you have to wait till after noon to hunt..those registered bastards get a head start...that sucks..


----------



## Gudenhot

vern said:


> thanks for the compliment but it wernt me who told ya that i can remember..


Just messing buddy. Play along here. Ha.


----------



## deleted

hoka24 said:


> View attachment 5422
> Grays popping in Howard county. Most very fresh.


OK you Kokomoians have no excuses now (br5)..lol


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> @vern, You know I gotta asked.
> Did you ever figure out if that was a dingleberry or a tick?


It may have just looked like one but it was in fact two dingleberries and a dingledong there Tommy..lol


----------



## Kokomorel

OK Vern one more day of work 11 days off sounds like there’s going to be Poppin I wil give it my best


----------



## deleted

Tess, Darling, sweetheart, Baby girl..did you actually have an sd card in that camera thang of yours...


----------



## Kokomorel

hoka24 said:


> View attachment 5422
> Grays popping in Howard county. Most very fresh.


What kind of trees are you finding them around


----------



## TJC

T tom said:


> Yes sir, we are talking about mushrooms. If we weren't, you would certainly be finding a lot more than you have over there by Anderson.


True story!!!!!


----------



## deleted

OK, which one of you rotten bastards got me sick over the weekend... my voice is almost completely gone...its a damn good thing you ppl dont need to hear my bad jokes OUT LOUD here..


----------



## hoka24

Kokomorel said:


> What kind of trees are you finding them around


I have an area that pops these every year. Raspberry bushes (really fun to get to these lil guys) and cottonwood. This is my “first sign of morels spot” - then I start hunting.


----------



## noskydaddy

guff76 said:


> The tree in the middle was altered to grow that way by the native Americans. From doing some research they would get them to grow that way as sort of a waypoint or trail marker to some sort of a destination. It was interesting learning about it cause I have seen some here locally


No kidding?! I saw one of these in a preserve and I was just baffled as to how a tree could do a 90 degree turn? Uncommon naturally. 
Now it makes sense. 

What tribe are you referring to? Just curious.


----------



## br5

Lilac in my driveway, looks like next week before blooms will open.


----------



## deleted

@noskydaddy , you should have named this the Indiana Morel Update and Comedy Club...


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> @noskydaddy , you should have named this the Indiana Morel Update and Comedy Club...


@vern AND delicious recipes!


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> @T tom if you’re ever in the warrick
> 
> ah fuck... Yeah I did. Got busy with my baby today. Today’s my weekday overnight. Keep reminding me Vern! Lol


I'm done bothering you kiddo, i am sure you will post them when you get some extra time..


----------



## Gudenhot

Went out for about 20 minutes this evening. Found one nice gray. Still, one morel a day keeps the fever at bay. (or at least I hope) Ha.

Far northern Vanderburgh/Warrick County.


----------



## Gudenhot

Based on the extreme cold weather and snow, I'm guessing those north of Indy will be hunting morels into late May unless we get a drastic temperature change. (Maybe I'll email Al Gore to see what's up?) Jk.


----------



## elmgirl

No mushrooms today but still a beautiful day in the drama free zone


----------



## Guest

Gudenhot said:


> Based on the extreme cold weather and snow, I'm guessing those north of Indy will be hunting morels into late May unless we get a drastic temperature change. (Maybe I'll email Al Gore to see what's up?) Jk.


The woods around me look further ahead than what I saw down south over the weekend.. I think my season is going to be right on time this year..


----------



## Dee'Morel

The stuffed venison red bell pepper was delicious too!


----------



## Dee'Morel

The venison stuffed red bell pepper was delicious too!


----------



## golddustshroomin

I get that impression myself Vern and I am torn....


----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> View attachment 5435
> 
> I figured out how to post a picture again, having a brain injury is a challenge sometimes. @guff76 the picture doesn't do it justice, notice the W. There's another tree by it I noticed but I can't remember what it looked like.


Check this out.. These are called living bridges.. The indigenous people of India would train tree roots to grow into bridges.. I cant even begin to fathom how much time and effort this would take, and they are found all over India..


----------



## indy_nebo

Wasn't able to make it out today, but I am getting up early and hittin it HARD in the morn! All these folks posting north of me has me shaking my head in shame of myself... I cannot believe I'm still not on the board.


----------



## indy_nebo

I thought I had spotted a nice big gray growing in a mulch bed while driving the other day. I swung around REAL QUICK and got out to get it...








I swear some A-hole is out there designing landscaping lights thinking how funny it will be to see mushroom hunters double back for his stupid friggin light!!!
Ugh, this is what happens when a person gets denied his morels too long...


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> My lilacs haven’t bloomed yet but my tulips are done. Dogwood is in full bloom here too. Redbuds as well. I have most of the tell signs growing in my yard lol but micro environments really mess with ones head. Lol





indy_nebo said:


> Wasn't able to make it out today, but I am getting up early and hittin it HARD in the morn! All these folks posting north of me has me shaking my head in shame of myself... I cannot believe I'm still not on the board.


Join the club pal..lol. i am heading out tomorrow my self..i have no excuse to come home with my head held in shame..I Will Find Tomorrow..


----------



## piker815




----------



## guff76

noskydaddy said:


> No kidding?! I saw one of these in a preserve and I was just baffled as to how a tree could do a 90 degree turn? Uncommon naturally.
> Now it makes sense.
> 
> What tribe are you referring to? Just curious.


I could not tell you a exact tribe but I just assume that it's something they all would do, well at least the ones where their was trees/forest around


----------



## guff76

indy_nebo said:


> I thought I had spotted a nice big gray growing in a mulch bed while driving the other day. I swung around REAL QUICK and got out to get it...
> View attachment 5443
> 
> I swear some A-hole is out there designing landscaping lights thinking how funny it will be to see mushroom hunters double back for his stupid friggin light!!!
> Ugh, this is what happens when a person gets denied his morels too long...


Lol from a distance it definitely would look like one.
One the drive to work go by a bunch of woods n always gotta swerve back onto the road cause looking


----------



## mmh

indy_nebo said:


> I thought I had spotted a nice big gray growing in a mulch bed while driving the other day. I swung around REAL QUICK and got out to get it...
> View attachment 5443
> 
> I swear some A-hole is out there designing landscaping lights thinking how funny it will be to see mushroom hunters double back for his stupid friggin light!!!
> Ugh, this is what happens when a person gets denied his morels too long...


That would have been a nice Grey.


----------



## mmh

Early next week the daytime and nite temps. will be getting into "the" zone up here in the chilly part of the state. Hope it continues.


----------



## Zak Z

T tom said:


> Went out to the spot where I normally find my first morels, nothing in East Central In. Conditions are perfect tho, best I've seen in a few years, we just need some sunshine damn it. One day here and there is just not cutting it. The spot I'm referring to normally is covered with mica caps. By the time they liquify the morels are coming up through the slime, haven't seen one mica cap either. I've only seen several dryads saddles 2" at another spot. Until I can get the monkey off my back I will continue scouting from a distance. Work today doctor tomorrow, so I'll be hitting the woods by 12:00 tomorrow for another look, maybe try the Muncie area since I'll be up there anyway.
> 
> All work and no play makes Dick a prick. Peace Out TC


Live in Connersville...havent had any luck yet, but the woods look great around here. Heading to Western Ohio to hunt this morning....not far from here. Will report back... Good Luck All!


----------



## Ironworker Eric

T tom said:


> Anyone know how to remove ticks from a dog easy. Prevention is to late, I thought everyone was exaggerating about Southern Indiana ticks. We just don't have that problem in farm country do to all the poisonous shit they use. Thanks in advance.


 You just grab the tick firmly and pull it off your dog, make sure to get the head of the tick out!!


----------



## bev

T tom said:


> Anyone know how to remove ticks from a dog easy. Prevention is to late, I thought everyone was exaggerating about Southern Indiana ticks. We just don't have that problem in farm country do to all the poisonous shit they use. Thanks in advance.


how far is the tick in the skin?


----------



## gbmillerman

T tom said:


> Anyone know how to remove ticks from a dog easy. Prevention is to late, I thought everyone was exaggerating about Southern Indiana ticks. We just don't have that problem in farm country do to all the poisonous shit they use. Thanks in advance.


Just pull it out, and try and get the whole body.


----------



## gbmillerman

T tom said:


> I know a hot cigarette works but there's just to many


How cigarettes and other chemicals may cause the tick to literally throw up and send all the nasty stuff into the blood stream. Generally if you remove the ticks within 24 hours you are safe.


----------



## gbmillerman

I have a long hair GSD and the ticks love her, we starting making an essential oil spray with witch hazel as the carrier. Safe for the whole family and pets, and works pretty well keeeping the bugs off!


----------



## eternalsunking

They make something called a tick twister that you can pick up at any pet store you can think of. Don't know how well they work but it's something.


T tom said:


> Anyone know how to remove ticks from a dog easy. Prevention is to late, I thought everyone was exaggerating about Southern Indiana ticks. We just don't have that problem in farm country do to all the poisonous shit they use. Thanks in advance.


----------



## eternalsunking

T tom said:


> Thanks for the heads up


Keep a good eye on your pup. The longer the ticks stay in the worse it can get. They have a funny way of affecting our furry friends. Might call a vet and see if they have any good suggestions for removal.


----------



## bev

T tom said:


> She's covered in them, I haven't looked in a day or two. I would like to find something to bathe her in if possible.


wow


----------



## halfbreed63

guff76 said:


> The tree in the middle was altered to grow that way by the native Americans. From doing some research they would get them to grow that way as sort of a waypoint or trail marker to some sort of a destination. It was interesting learning about it cause I have seen some here locally


Native Americans did alter trees like that, but the trees would be old (150+ years). Growing up on the Cherokee Indian Rez in Western North Carolina, next to the Great Smokey Mountains National Park, there are some Huge trees along certain trails that had been altered when they were young, also stone cairns marking other areas. All are very old now. The tree in the pic is to young.


----------



## beagleboy

T tom said:


> Anyone know how to remove ticks from a dog easy. Prevention is to late, I thought everyone was exaggerating about Southern Indiana ticks. We just don't have that problem in farm country do to all the poisonous shit they use. Thanks in advance.


one method that works for me is to put Dawn dishsoap on a cottonball and hold it on the tick for about 10 min most of the time they will back out into the cottonball. If you have a lot of them it will take some time.


----------



## elmgirl

guff76 said:


> Lol from a distance it definitely would look like one.
> One the drive to work go by a bunch of woods n always gotta swerve back onto the road cause looking


Thats me lol im nonstop drooling over trees then someone will blow the horn and ill get back to reality


----------



## Cody Ward

finderoftheshrooms said:


> The woods around me look further ahead than what I saw down south over the weekend.. I think my season is going to be right on time this year..


what was your season like last year?


----------



## Cody Ward

indy_nebo said:


> Wasn't able to make it out today, but I am getting up early and hittin it HARD in the morn! All these folks posting north of me has me shaking my head in shame of myself... I cannot believe I'm still not on the board.


Indy_nebo, I.FEEL.YOUR.PAIN!


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Thats me lol im nonstop drooling over trees then someone will blow the horn and ill get back to reality


You and @guff76 might want to start a therapy group...you might find that there are others that would like to participate...


----------



## Gudenhot

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Nothing like a little competition to help motivate you to get out of bed in the morning.. Unfortunately I already have enough competition around here to give me all the motivation I need.. You're more than welcome to come up here and join me for a hunt though.. If we don't get more rain soon I'm affraid it's not going to be much of a season around here.. We've only gotten .20 of an inch here.. Looks like most of the rain stayed south of us..





vern said:


> You and @guff76 might want to start a therapy group...you might find that there are others that would like to participate...


It's called Lackofungi. Patient's generally experience worse symptoms in the early spring.


----------



## engalwood

Ohhhhhhhh sunshine how i missed you!!!


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> That picture was taken just before the asshole on the bicycle came through, Vern had to go change his drawers.lol


Thanks for the pic post tommy, didnt remember you taking it.
when that bike blew out that back tire...i did crap my pants..lol.


----------



## scottyg11

On the board in Martin County. Found this 15 minutes ago close by my early spot.


----------



## deleted

Gudenhot said:


> It's called Lackofungi. Patient's generally experience worse symptoms in the early spring.


Whats just as bad if not worse happens a lot late in spring is withdrawals commonly known around here is Nomofungi..


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> Whats just as bad if not worse happens a lot late in spring is withdrawals commonly known around here is Nomofungi..


There is no known treatment and can take as much as ten months to recover from unfortunately my friend..


----------



## Noobshroomer16

Good day all,
So I just joined up today. I'm a new Shroom Hunter. Started in 2016. Found few yellows. Last year a few more. I was out yesterday for a bit. I have one spot that I found them two years in a row early and I keep checking it and nothing. Has anybody had any luck about 2 hours straight North of Indianapolis Starke & LaPorte Countys.


----------



## deleted

Noobshroomer16 said:


> Good day all,
> So I just joined up today. I'm a new Shroom Hunter. Started in 2016. Found few yellows. Last year a few more. I was out yesterday for a bit. I have one spot that I found them two years in a row early and I keep checking it and nothing. Has anybody had any luck about 2 hours straight North of Indianapolis Starke & LaPorte Countys.


Welcome aboard my new friend...there are many hunters up your way and i am sure that they will offer up some good advice...good luck..


----------



## bev

welcome noobshroomer16


----------



## noskydaddy

T tom said:


> View attachment 5449
> 
> The paynetown throw down, or was it paintown?


Shiny Happy People!


----------



## Guest

Cody Ward said:


> what was your season like last year?


Terrible horrible awful no good at all.. I only found a few pounds total.. Worst season I've had in the last 15 years.. I timed my vacation wrong..


----------



## cwlake

Noobshroomer16 said:


> Good day all,
> So I just joined up today. I'm a new Shroom Hunter. Started in 2016. Found few yellows. Last year a few more. I was out yesterday for a bit. I have one spot that I found them two years in a row early and I keep checking it and nothing. Has anybody had any luck about 2 hours straight North of Indianapolis Starke & LaPorte Countys.


They have not really started yet in the northern part of the state but there have been some early black ones found around S.Bend and Elkhart. With next weeks warm weather they'll get going soon after.


----------



## deleted

Well, i am about to head to the great forest again. if i dont find any today i plan to have my new book published.."How to have fun hunting for Morels without actually finding any". should be a best seller..
You can purchase the pre release collectors edition for $1.99 on my website..
[email protected]


----------



## noskydaddy

Noobshroomer16 said:


> Good day all,
> So I just joined up today. I'm a new Shroom Hunter. Started in 2016. Found few yellows. Last year a few more. I was out yesterday for a bit. I have one spot that I found them two years in a row early and I keep checking it and nothing. Has anybody had any luck about 2 hours straight North of Indianapolis Starke & LaPorte Countys.


Lots of cool lake breezes up in these three counties still. 
Sunny but cool. And somewhat dry.

Gonna be a bit.


----------



## guff76

halfbreed63 said:


> Native Americans did alter trees like that, but the trees would be old (150+ years). Growing up on the Cherokee Indian Rez in Western North Carolina, next to the Great Smokey Mountains National Park, there are some Huge trees along certain trails that had been altered when they were young, also stone cairns marking other areas. All are very old now. The tree in the pic is to young.


Was wandering that myself but guess never know. Thanks for the info. Either way it's some interesting stuff. Would be cool to have been able to see where these markers led to


----------



## Noobshroomer16

Well thank you for the warm welcome everyone. Yeah the night time temperatures or still hitting down in the 30s it was supposed to be a little warmer this week. I watch that weather real hard this time of year. Hopefully next week will be the week maybe the end of the week I can hardly wait I've been going everyday and check in a couple spots. I hope I don't have a coronary when I find the first one this year !
Oh Vern, I'll buy that book. I always have a blast in the woods!


----------



## br5

vern said:


> Well, i am about to head to the great forest again. if i dont find any today i plan to have my new book published.."How to have fun hunting for Morels without actually finding any". should be a best seller..
> You can purchase the pre release collectors edition for $1.99 on my website..
> [email protected]


That's classic shit there.


----------



## br5

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Terrible horrible awful no good at all.. I only found a few pounds total.. Worst season I've had in the last 15 years.. I timed my vacation wrong..


2016 was like that for me. Timing wasn't issue, it was lack of rain were I hunt up north. 8 hour drive, hotel, and a two burnt vacation days. Bummer big time.


----------



## Cody Ward

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Terrible horrible awful no good at all.. I only found a few pounds total.. Worst season I've had in the last 15 years.. I timed my vacation wrong..


Oh NO! You took vacation... yeah not a good year to plan accordingly Huh!? i planned vaca for 10th of may until the 13th for mid Michigan. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. going to southern ohio this weekend. I hope it turns out!

I hope your season isnt over already!


----------



## fishinbrad

T tom said:


> Anyone know how to remove ticks from a dog easy. Prevention is to late, I thought everyone was exaggerating about Southern Indiana ticks. We just don't have that problem in farm country do to all the poisonous shit they use. Thanks in advance.


There's a little gadget called a Tick Key. Google it. They work great. Might need a muzzle for baby though!


----------



## Guest

Cody Ward said:


> Oh NO! You took vacation... yeah not a good year to plan accordingly Huh!? i planned vaca for 10th of may until the 13th for mid Michigan. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. going to southern ohio this weekend. I hope it turns out!
> 
> I hope your season isnt over already!


Yeah, I take my vacation time around morel season every year.. I hunt everyday for three weeks straight and I still don't have enough time to check all my spots.. Sounds like your timing should be about perfect for Michigan this year.. I still haven't found a mushroom on my home turf yet this year.. Just got in from checking my early spot.. It looks like they should start popping any day now.. Right about now is when I should start finding them.. I'm not really surprised they're not up yet.. The rest of the state is running behind also.. I'm affraid it's going to be a short season this year though.. Temps are supposed to hit 80 next week and there's not really any rain in the forecast.. Only time will tell I guess.. Good luck buddy I hope you find the shit out of them this year..


----------



## guff76

@T tom I give my dog ivermect it helps alot with ticks n worms. It cow n pig wormer so I give a couple cc's every 30 days been using for years


----------



## guff76

guff76 said:


> @T tom I give my dog ivermect it helps alot with ticks n worms. It cow n pig wormer so I give a couple cc's every 30 days been using for years


I've heard of people putting a drop of this stuff on a tick n they will come off but I don't know first hand cause never tired


----------



## wade

Fresh small early..frogs coming out..some flys..bees..
there will be a few more and more each day now..still need the ground and air temp up at least 5 degrees higher
Barley started..we should have 3 mor weeks now before it slows towards and ending ..also..when we find Zero Robin and me.. say ZERO.. but when we find something "Morels" we say NOTHING.
Right now we are finding Nothing. 
This is so that if another hunter is near by..that can hear us..all they do hear is us saying NOTHING


----------



## guff76

Tess said:


> Going out tomorrow here in Warrick county to a couple places. I’m really hoping for even just a pound. I don’t like the idea of buying them but it may come to that point... poo. There’s some amazing looking mushroom festivals coming up that I’m considering the long drive to.


Their is a festival in brown county coming up on the 5th I believe


----------



## engalwood

Man to be at work n not n the woods


----------



## Luke Jeffries

scottyg11 said:


> On the board in Martin County. Found this 15 minutes ago close by my early spot.
> 
> View attachment 5458


How lucky are you!?! Most have been lucky to find micro black and greys but you're already finding week old yellows. WOW!


----------



## Zak Z

Well finally scored some morels. Found 8 greys today. They were small and fresh. I went ahead and picked them...couldn't resist. Found them along the top of a creek bed. Spent 5 hours in the woods. Plenty of other mushrooms up. Found a pretty good sized false morel as well. Can anyone tell me what the small tree is...found them next to it and then several others within 7-8 ft from the tree.


----------



## Zak Z




----------



## scoondog

Zak Z said:


> View attachment 5478


cherry tree looks like


----------



## Gudenhot

vern said:


> Well, i am about to head to the great forest again. if i dont find any today i plan to have my new book published.."How to have fun hunting for Morels without actually finding any". should be a best seller..
> You can purchase the pre release collectors edition for $1.99 on my website..
> [email protected]


Put me down for a hundred copies. If you need any BS to add, I'm full of it.


----------



## Gudenhot

Noobshroomer16 said:


> Good day all,
> So I just joined up today. I'm a new Shroom Hunter. Started in 2016. Found few yellows. Last year a few more. I was out yesterday for a bit. I have one spot that I found them two years in a row early and I keep checking it and nothing. Has anybody had any luck about 2 hours straight North of Indianapolis Starke & LaPorte Countys.


Welcome to MA (Moreler's Anonymous). We are here to support each other during the difficult times of Lackofungi and Nomofungi.


----------



## Gudenhot

Tess said:


> Going out tomorrow here in Warrick county to a couple places. I’m really hoping for even just a pound. I don’t like the idea of buying them but it may come to that point... poo. There’s some amazing looking mushroom festivals coming up that I’m considering the long drive to.


Lots of great spots in Warrick. You should be rolling in them this weekend thru the next week at least.


----------



## indy_nebo

Zak Z said:


> View attachment 5473
> View attachment 5473
> View attachment 5474
> View attachment 5476
> View attachment 5477
> Well finally scored some morels. Found 8 greys today. They were small and fresh. I went ahead and picked them...couldn't resist. Found them along the top of a creek bed. Spent 5 hours in the woods. Plenty of other mushrooms up. Found a pretty good sized false morel as well. Can anyone tell me what the small tree is...found them next to it and then several others within 7-8 ft from the tree.


Yep, that there be a cherry tree. I have a spot that I find at least a hundred or so small yellows every year, the only consistent tree is small cherry saplings.


----------



## indy_nebo

I'm finally on the board y'all!


----------



## Gudenhot

indy_nebo said:


> I'm finally on the board y'all!
> View attachment 5480


Congrats on your first "one."  I've been looking for a money tree for years now.


----------



## indy_nebo

I checked my early spots today and nothing, went to a spot I hit last year with a huge fallen elm and there was two little guys waiting for me to pluck 'em! I must have checked 50 dead elms after that and all I got was a peckerhead.


----------



## indy_nebo

This weekend it should be on for sure


----------



## Guest

Tess said:


> I’d love to find a couple lbs! I know it’s not great but at least you’ve found a few.


I was definitely grateful for what I did find, but I was disappointed that's all I found.. Hopefully I have better luck this year.. 

Just stay after them and you'll find them eventually.. Persistence and patients goes a long way in this sport.. If your spots don't produce this year or if you just want to extend your season.. You guys are welcome to come up here and hunt some of my spots with me.. They should start popping next week sometime..


----------



## Gudenhot

wade said:


> Fresh small early..frogs coming out..some flys..bees..
> there will be a few more and more each day now..still need the ground and air temp up at least 5 degrees higher
> Barley started..we should have 3 mor weeks now before it slows towards and ending ..also..when we find Zero Robin and me.. say ZERO.. but when we find something "Morels" we say NOTHING.
> Right now we are finding Nothing.
> This is so that if another hunter is near by..that can hear us..all they do hear is us saying NOTHING
> View attachment 5461
> View attachment 5462


Better than gettin skunked and plenty for a nice omelet. That hat is a collector's item now. Nice finds.


----------



## Morell thief

T tom said:


> And to the wimpy nay sayers out there. WE HAD JUST AS MUCH FUN AS IF WE FOUND A TRUCK LOAD.
> So be careful what you say, a strange guy on a bicycle just might stick a carrot up your asssss!


I was hoping you guys would find a truck load! But at least you had fun, I hope to be with you next year!!!


----------



## br5

Zak Z said:


> View attachment 5473
> View attachment 5473
> View attachment 5474
> View attachment 5476
> View attachment 5477
> Well finally scored some morels. Found 8 greys today. They were small and fresh. I went ahead and picked them...couldn't resist. Found them along the top of a creek bed. Spent 5 hours in the woods. Plenty of other mushrooms up. Found a pretty good sized false morel as well. Can anyone tell me what the small tree is...found them next to it and then several others within 7-8 ft from the tree.


Looks like cherry


----------



## Zak Z

indy_nebo said:


> Yep, that there be a cherry tree. I have a spot that I find at least a hundred or so small yellows every year, the only consistent tree is small cherry saplings.


Thanks for your input! Happy Hunting!


----------



## Zak Z

br5 said:


> Looks like cherry


Thanks for your help!


----------



## Indiana Jed

Found one little grey at my early spot in Yellowwood today, about 2 inches. Searched and searched for her little friends to no avail.


----------



## deleted

OK then...now that i'm done babysitting all of you newbies all weekend, the old man had a chance to go out and get on the board..lol


----------



## deleted

Damn..sorry T tom, here is the time stamp i forgot to include..








and my cat said "he can kiss my ass"..lol


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> I know a hot cigarette works but there's just to many


@T tom.. if you just leave them. These type of lil ticks ..will swell up only bout 3 times its size..still very small..and will just go and Fall off ..naturally...
They eat till they can't hold another drop. Then they will let go and fall off...but they will still be alive..and unable/ to Fat to crawl


----------



## gbmillerman

vern said:


> OK then...now that i'm done babysitting all of you newbies all weekend, the old man had a chance to go out and get on the board..lol
> View attachment 5501
> View attachment 5499
> View attachment 5500


Some of those of been up for a few days. Looks like a nice score !


----------



## Zak Z

vern said:


> OK then...now that i'm done babysitting all of you newbies all weekend, the old man had a chance to go out and get on the board..lol
> View attachment 5501
> View attachment 5499
> View attachment 5500


Nice find! Beautiful pic!


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> OK then...now that i'm done babysitting all of you newbies all weekend, the old man had a chance to go out and get on the board..lol
> View attachment 5501
> View attachment 5499
> View attachment 5500


It's about time you got off your ass and contributed some useful information to the thread lol.. Congrats man, very nice find.. Only took you four days longer than me to score..


----------



## deleted

indy_nebo said:


> I'm finally on the board y'all!
> View attachment 5480


Keep looking, might find some fives and tens as the season progresses..lmao


----------



## wade

engalwood said:


> Man to be at work n not n the woods


@engalwood .. Wade here...hit me on Our Email asap..
[email protected]


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> It's about time you got off your ass and contributed some useful information to the thread lol.. Congrats man, very nice find.. Only took you four days longer than me to score..


Since im old enough to be your grampaw...cut me a little slack pal..lmao


----------



## br5

vern said:


> OK then...now that i'm done babysitting all of you newbies all weekend, the old man had a chance to go out and get on the board..lol
> View attachment 5501
> View attachment 5499
> View attachment 5500


Now that's what we're talking about. Vern you slippery devil.


----------



## br5

Went out behind the house to see how woods was comings along. Thinking this elm should be good this year. I can see it from living room so I'll be checking it every other day.


----------



## Morell thief

vern said:


> OK then...now that i'm done babysitting all of you newbies all weekend, the old man had a chance to go out and get on the board..lol
> View attachment 5501
> View attachment 5499
> View attachment 5500


that's enuf for some gravy, wait till ya hit the motherlode!!!


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Since im old enough to be your grampaw...cut me a little slack pal..lmao


----------



## br5

May Apple's will be prime by weekend. Tulips need a few more days. Will be in the woods on Saturday


----------



## wade

Small Amount found again today..
In another of Our Early Spots ..
A very enjoyable day..
Providing Huge 
Information / Confirmation / Verification


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> Small Amount found again today..
> In another of Our Early Spots ..
> A very enjoyable day..
> Providing Huge
> Information / Confirmation / Verification
> View attachment 5510


Those are some good looking shrooms buddy.. You'll be finding the shit out of them by this weekend.. What trees are you finding them under?


----------



## wade

Ok..this big bunch we've saved up all the way from Bristle and and yesterdays find to it..Gonna cook those for supper..
The plate full we found today..
Goes to our Neighbor Friend Bob..
Because He always checks in on Chewy and Mila When we are away driving..


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Those are some good looking shrooms buddy.. You'll be finding the shit out of them by this weekend.. What trees are you finding them under?


Hi Finder... I thought Tom sent that
. every find has been under the combination of Elm, Sycamore, Dogwood, Ash, Cedar, were all within the 25ft of the Find Area.... there will be more and more each day now..


----------



## ssrhythm

After my first batch of really small greys...(I have left and did leave some little ones to grow, and I have never returned to find a bigger shroom...and would like to understand why)...I went back out and found a few larger ones, but it was surprisingly dry. After the two good soaker days, I could not wait to go try to outwit a big Tom early then go and see what the rain had inspired. I had a really, really great day!


----------



## ssrhythm

After my first batch of really small greys...(I have left and did leave some little ones to grow, and I have never returned to find a bigger shroom...and would like to understand why)...I went back out and found a few larger ones, but it was surprisingly dry. After the two good soaker days, I could not wait to go try to outwit a big Tom early then go and see what the rain had inspired. I had a really, really great day!


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> Hi Tom.. every find has been under the combination of Elm, Sycamore, Dogwood, Ash, Cedar, were all within the 25ft of the Find Area.... there will be more and more each day now..


Who is this Tom you speak of? Lmao.. I will forgive you this time.. There were a lot of people, and a lot of other things being passed around the camp fire.. Thanks for the information that's great reporting.. So what do you think Wade, how's this season stacking up to previous seasons? Are you finding more early shrooms this year than you normally do?


----------



## Guest

ssrhythm said:


> View attachment 5520
> View attachment 5521
> 
> 
> After my first batch of really small greys...(I have left and did leave some little ones to grow, and I have never returned to find a bigger shroom...and would like to understand why)...I went back out and found a few larger ones, but it was surprisingly dry. After the two good soaker days, I could not wait to go try to outwit a big Tom early then go and see what the rain had inspired. I had a really, really great day!


Congrats man you had one hell of a day today.. What part of the state are you in buddy?


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Who is this Tom you speak of? Lmao.. I will forgive you this time.. There were a lot of people, and a lot of other things being passed around the camp fire.. Thanks for the information that's great reporting.. So what do you think Wade, how's this season stacking up to previous seasons? Are you finding more early shrooms this year than you normally do?


@finderoftheshrooms ...yep..I looked back at that and ... went..wait a minute finder / Mark sent that not Tom..
Ok..
I'm not finding any more than the normal amount that the patch provides every Year.... and this Sucks but.. we are leaving for Pennsylvania at 3am tonight..
And may not be back in our spots again till Sunday morning..
Check your email


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> God I sure hope, all the spots I’ve checked haven’t even had any. Only place I found them was posey county. If I found as many morels as I have ticks I’d be rolling in them.


This is me still not reminding you to post those pics..lol


----------



## Crawdaddy

Found my first two on Hamilton County. Both of them had blown their tops. Still looking early.


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> @finderoftheshrooms ...yep..I looked back at that and ... went..wait a minute finder / Mark sent that not Tom..
> Ok..
> I'm not finding any more than the normal amount that the patch provides every Year.... and this Sucks but.. we are leaving for Pennsylvania at 3am tonight..
> And may not be back in our spots again till Sunday morning..
> Check your email


It's all good.. It's hard to keep up with all the post on here sometimes.. 

The same amount is a good sign I guess.. I would have been worried if you said you were finding less than normal.. Sucks you have to leave right as things are getting started.. They'll be waiting for you when you get back though.. Have a safe trip man..


----------



## Guest

Crawdaddy said:


> Found my first two on Hamilton County. Both of them had blown their tops. Still looking early.


Two is always better than zero.. Nice find man.. Interesting those tops are gone.. It hasn't been cold enough to frost in almost a week.. Those bad boys were up and just waiting for the rain..


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> Only 11 gigs of pictures to move off my sd card and 845 files. lol haven't unloaded this card since the solar eclipse, that I got some amazing ass photos of.


Dont worry about it tess, probably not that important to most...it was just special to me kiddo


----------



## elmgirl

Tess said:


> You mean these @vern?
> View attachment 5537
> View attachment 5538
> View attachment 5539
> View attachment 5540
> View attachment 5541
> View attachment 5542
> 
> View attachment 5536


Still dont know whos who


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Still dont know whos who


Hell, i was there the hole damn time and still dont know who's who...lol
how about a few of you tell this poor girl who the hell you are..
i'll help get it started...i am me, tess is tess, wade is wade, that's about all i got...dont leave so damn quick next time. oh yes, i remember..you are Tammy..good luck with the rest..lmao


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> You mean these @vern?
> View attachment 5537
> View attachment 5538
> View attachment 5539
> View attachment 5540
> View attachment 5541
> View attachment 5542
> 
> View attachment 5536


Thank you my dear, i really appreciate it..


----------



## Hitman1975

Sorry these pics are a few days late——can’t upload sorry

In SW Indiana the season is still about 10-14 days late
High temps only been in 60’s
This weekend and the next week should be good

I’m still leaving the fresh small ones to get bigger

Hope to find 20+ pounds over next three days


----------



## wade

Hitman1975 said:


> Sorry these pics are a few days late——can’t upload sorry
> 
> In SW Indiana the season is still about 10-14 days late
> High temps only been in 60’s
> This weekend and the next week should be good
> 
> I’m still leaving the fresh small ones to get bigger
> 
> Hope to find 20+ pounds over next three days


@Hitman1975 ..Hit it / um..
Looking forward to your Report Sir


----------



## Cody Ward

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Yeah, I take my vacation time around morel season every year.. I hunt everyday for three weeks straight and I still don't have enough time to check all my spots.. Sounds like your timing should be about perfect for Michigan this year.. I still haven't found a mushroom on my home turf yet this year.. Just got in from checking my early spot.. It looks like they should start popping any day now.. Right about now is when I should start finding them.. I'm not really surprised they're not up yet.. The rest of the state is running behind also.. I'm affraid it's going to be a short season this year though.. Temps are supposed to hit 80 next week and there's not really any rain in the forecast.. Only time will tell I guess.. Good luck buddy I hope you find the shit out of them this year..


I agree, there is a lot of heat in the coming week and those soil temps are going to increase way to quickly, Get them while you can. I am very fortunate to have a boss that will allow a late vaca request in return of me providing him with mushrooms... I guess I bribed him.. hah! Happy hunting, and thanks dude!


----------



## bev

I found one yesterday next to the house.


----------



## bev

it might be small but it was good


----------



## eternalsunking

Tess said:


> Damnit Vern lol I gotcha


Vern, don't make Tess angry. We won't like her when she's angry


----------



## Cody Ward

bev said:


> I found one yesterday next to the house.


what is that?


----------



## gbmillerman

bev said:


> I found one yesterday next to the house.


Some sort of Gyromitra


----------



## Cody Ward

gbmillerman said:


> Some sort of Gyromitra


are they good to eat? I (Think) I have seen them before but I believe it was when I was stationed in the pacific NW. not around here tho


----------



## gbmillerman

Cody Ward said:


> are they good to eat? I (Think) I have seen them before but I believe it was when I was stationed in the pacific NW. not around here tho


I wouldn’t, people swear that they do, they contain a toxin found in jet fuel, and can have a cumulative buildup. They grow all around Indiana, and are good indicators that morels will soon be up.


----------



## bev

I call them elephant ears. and I do eat them all them time that I find them.


----------



## bev

i am lucky I guess I only find like one every couple of years.


----------



## nutsak

Hit the woods this morning.

Without much cloud cover today it seems that the best results would be to hunt all day long.

You can still wait until the weekend. However you may find that some of them have burnt tips from sun exposure.

Nice fresh yellows will still be hiding out in the shadow areas though. 

Check up close to the trees, even a sapling can procide enough shade to preserves a fresh yellow or grey for a couple of days and keep them from drying out in the sun.

Good luck! The earlier you can hit the woods today the better your results will be.

I bet $100.00 @vern is already in the woods filling his sack.


----------



## elmgirl

Lol @vern i shouldnt of left so fast but see i got this problem....its HARD being out of the woods! Lol


----------



## bev

they say they are bad if you eat them raw. but I cook them just like the others. I guess on a good note I only find them every couple of years. (Hasn't killed me yet) knock on wood.


----------



## br5

ssrhythm said:


> After my first batch of really small greys...(I have left and did leave some little ones to grow, and I have never returned to find a bigger shroom...and would like to understand why)...I went back out and found a few larger ones, but it was surprisingly dry. After the two good soaker days, I could not wait to go try to outwit a big Tom early then go and see what the rain had inspired. I had a really, really great day!


 They do grow as evidenced in these pics. These were in my front yard and pics are 8 days apart. Interesting thing is while these took eight days, others came up later and were same size much quicker. (see picture) I think the growth stoppage your seeing is caused by weather conditions, too cold, dry, etc. I found a beautiful patch years back and none of them grew.


----------



## gbmillerman

T tom said:


> I found three of them at the foray, I just assumed that they were false morels.


That’s the general name for them, problem with not using scientific names is 4 different mushrooms have the same name.


----------



## deleted

eternalsunking said:


> Vern, don't make Tess angry. We won't like her when she's angry


lol, i'm just glad that she doesent have my address, she might come and whip my ass..


----------



## deleted

bev said:


> I found one yesterday next to the house.


damn Bev, sure looks like a false morel to me pal..


----------



## Kokomorel

vern said:


> damn Bev, sure looks like a false morel to me pal..


I need all you guys prayers today dads having surgery on is head for cancer I’m stuck in this hospital all day. Hope you guys find a bunch


----------



## deleted

Kokomorel said:


> I need all you guys prayers today dads having surgery on is head for cancer I’m stuck in this hospital all day. Hope you guys find a bunch


My friend, i personally feel like i can speak for the entire Ind. forum when i say that our family of good friends support you and wish your father only the best and hope for a successful outcome. I pray for you and your father sir..


----------



## Kokomorel

vern said:


> My friend, i personally feel like i can speak for the entire Ind. forum when i say that our family of good friends support you and wish your father only the best and hope for a successful outcome. I pray for you and your father sir..


Thank you very much that helps alot


----------



## bev

Kokomorel said:


> I need all you guys prayers today dads having surgery on is head for cancer I’m stuck in this hospital all day. Hope you guys find a bunch


you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## bev

vern said:


> damn Bev, sure looks like a false morel to me pal..


yes, yes it is


----------



## bev

at least I have the Morel part


----------



## Kokomorel

bev said:


> you and your family are in my prayers.


Thank you so much


----------



## Kokomorel

bev said:


> you and your family are in my prayers.


Little patch of woods by st. V hospital am going to check out. Surgery is 8-9 hrs


----------



## scoondog

br5 said:


> They do grow as evidenced in these pics. These were in my front yard and pics are 8 days apart. Interesting thing is while these took eight days, others came up later and were same size much quicker. (see picture) I think the growth stoppage your seeing is caused by weather conditions, too cold, dry, etc. I found a beautiful patch years back and none of them grew.
> View attachment 5578
> 
> View attachment 5573
> View attachment 5575


I have a patch that produces grays and what seems like tiny frail yellows,always there and I have let them grow for a week to 10 days or until they start to brown an they never get much bigger than two inches usually just fry whole, and by the way I need to change my status I am defiantly not a young morel hunter @ 56 haha


----------



## gbmillerman

scoondog said:


> I have a patch that produces grays and what seems like tiny frail yellows,always there and I have let them grow for a week to 10 days or until they start to brown an they never get much bigger than two inches usually just fry whole, and by the way I need to change my status I am defiantly not a young morel hunter @ 56 haha


Probably what they call tulip morels or deliciousa. They never get very big.


----------



## scoondog

gbmillerman said:


> Probably what they call tulip morels or deliciousa. They never get very big.


HUH,,, always wondered they are good just takes a lot I just check them until the start tuning then pick, had a very sad day yesterday my faithful blue tick hound of 15yrs no matter what will track me down when I go back there snuck away last night to check and it is across a rr track that now is high speed heard the train coming and headed out only to see her on the tracks she didn't get off in time going to be a while to get that vision out of my head may just let those be this year


----------



## gbmillerman

Sorry it’s morchella diminutiva, new to science in about 2012


----------



## gbmillerman

Here ya go http://www.mushroomexpert.com/morchella_diminutiva.html


----------



## Crawdaddy

@gbmillerman I have come across patches of those before and wondered why they looked a little different and why they never got very big. I use to know where you could find them in droves, but the property was developed. 


gbmillerman said:


> Sorry it’s morchella diminutiva, new to science in about 2012


----------



## guff76

scoondog said:


> HUH,,, always wondered they are good just takes a lot I just check them until the start tuning then pick, had a very sad day yesterday my faithful blue tick hound of 15yrs no matter what will track me down when I go back there snuck away last night to check and it is across a rr track that now is high speed heard the train coming and headed out only to see her on the tracks she didn't get off in time going to be a while to get that vision out of my head may just let those be this year


It's always hard to lose a good ol *******, can't replace them


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> Damn it this weather 36* outside now and Saturday night low of 30*
> At least they're showing some badly needed sunshine 5 of the next 7days
> I haven't seen sunshine in I don't know when.
> Tulips in the front yard are ready to open, 3wk behind normal. I haven't been worried till now, I guess it's time to start packing and hit the road for some greener pastures.


I feel ya buddy, I was like wtf when leaving work this morning n it said 35. Thought that crap was over with


----------



## guff76

@T tom I saw you was liking some posts on the forum bout cooking/recipes for shrooms are you gonna try some of that stuff? N damn did some of it look damn delicious!


----------



## engalwood

wade said:


> @engalwood .. Wade here...hit me on Our Email asap..
> [email protected]


@wade sent a email.


----------



## jslwalls

bev said:


> I call them elephant ears. and I do eat them all them time that I find them.


I actually use to eat them as a kid. My dad use to pick them all the time. They are delicious. I usually don’t pick them anymore because the tops never make it back in one piece to the car. I never take pictures of them because of the arguments they cause and I wouldn’t want anyone else getting sick despite I have no problems eating them. I do have a can of them at home that you would buy in a foreign grocery store. I take it out every once in awhile for nostalgia.


----------



## scoondog

guff76 said:


> It's always hard to lose a good ol *******, can't replace them


yes it is always by my side


----------



## deleted

Well, I'm off to see the wizard..the wonderful wizard of shrooms..lol. hope yesterday wernt a fluke..


----------



## scoondog

gbmillerman said:


> Here ya go http://www.mushroomexpert.com/morchella_diminutiva.html


yup thats them


----------



## Kokomorel

vern said:


> Well, I'm off to see the wizard..the wonderful wizard of shrooms..lol. hope yesterday wernt a fluke..


Good luck. They found cancer


----------



## bev

we


Kokomorel said:


> Good luck. They found cancer


we will keep you and your family in prayers


----------



## Kokomorel

bev said:


> we
> we will keep you and your family in prayers


I’ll need it thank you


----------



## nutsak

I went to jungle jims today to get some international foods.

Didn't find any morels.

But I got some empanadas and soMe weird candy from china!


----------



## nutsak

Headed out for a few hours once I get home.

I have a spot I think will be ready but it's a 2 hour hike. 

I'll eat some of this grippos beef jersey on the way.

Also got some ground piquin peeps to mix in with my reading for when I fry up my morels this year. 

Pequins are the peppers they use in Chalua hot sauce.


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> @finderoftheshrooms ...yep..I looked back at that and ... went..wait a minute finder / Mark sent that not Tom..
> Ok..
> I'm not finding any more than the normal amount that the patch provides every Year.... and this Sucks but.. we are leaving for Pennsylvania at 3am tonight..
> And may not be back in our spots again till Sunday morning..
> Check your email


PA and OH have _got _to be in play after that 
soaker they had from the SE! Wise choice!

I was pining to be in Allegheny NF!


----------



## br5

scoondog said:


> HUH,,, always wondered they are good just takes a lot I just check them until the start tuning then pick, had a very sad day yesterday my faithful blue tick hound of 15yrs no matter what will track me down when I go back there snuck away last night to check and it is across a rr track that now is high speed heard the train coming and headed out only to see her on the tracks she didn't get off in time going to be a while to get that vision out of my head may just let those be this year


Very sorry for your loss


----------



## br5

jslwalls said:


> I actually use to eat them as a kid. My dad use to pick them all the time. They are delicious. I usually don’t pick them anymore because the tops never make it back in one piece to the car. I never take pictures of them because of the arguments they cause and I wouldn’t want anyone else getting sick despite I have no problems eating them. I do have a can of them at home that you would buy in a foreign grocery store. I take it out every once in awhile for nostalgia.


I used to eat them as well, wasn't until I read about them being poisonous that I stopped. Some years I now find significant poundage and just leave them.


----------



## jslwalls

br5 said:


> I used to eat them as well, wasn't until I read about them being poisonous that I stopped. Some years I now find significant poundage and just leave them.


I think there is too many variables with them. There is several species of them and some contain more or less of the toxic chemical. I think the way they are cooked and consuming alcohol also plays a roll. However, I know people that treat it like fish. Some fish have a limit on the amount that is safe to consume out o certain rivers and lakes. They figure once a year won’t hurt. To each his own. There I go geeking out again on mushrooms talk again.


----------



## jslwalls

Some good news is that every woods I’ve stepped into has had at least one small grey. That usually doesn’t happen to me. We could be in for a awesome 15 days.


----------



## Gudenhot

Help. I'm fighting to keep myself outta the woods until at least tomorrow, ha. It's hard not to pick the little ones and know they need a few days yet. Sunday thru next weekend will be cra cra pickin in SoIn.


----------



## scoondog

br5 said:


> Very sorry for your loss


thanks its killing me knowing she just wanted to be with me


----------



## Gudenhot

scoondog said:


> thanks its killing me knowing she just wanted to be with me


Sucks. Hate to hear it. She's still with ya. Likely another one out there needing to be adopted my friend.


----------



## elmgirl

Kokomorel said:


> I need all you guys prayers today dads having surgery on is head for cancer I’m stuck in this hospital all day. Hope you guys find a bunch


Prayers for your dad


----------



## wade

scoondog said:


> thanks its killing me knowing she just wanted to be with me


I'm broken Hearted Every day over my ol dogs.... I tell ya straight right now Brother scoondog ... they loved us .. They were a Gift from God.. and the Hurt,n Only gets Worse as our Time goes on..
All we can do is Carry on forward..
And Hope we get to see them ...
Again Someday


----------



## Gudenhot

To Kokomorel, prayers and thoughts. For all of us, we need to each get more acquainted with some of the amazing plants we have around us that go unappreciated. Dandelion was eaten for years and is 100% edible from leaves to flower to roots. The proven anti-cancer properties it has are amazing. We all need to do learn more about all these amazing edibles, along with our beloved MOREL. Drug companies can't make any money if they said the elusive dandelion was a cancer fighter. Ok, off my soap box.


----------



## Gudenhot

Making sure everyone knows it is now illegal to sell morels in Indiana unless you are certified or have someone certified to verify you are selling morels 

Why did they only offer one class, on one date, at one location, for the entire state? I have never sold them. However, it is a total BS requirement. Every county should have a certification course and offered throughout the year. 

Just another political sham putting money in someone's pocket. 

Damn, I cannot get off my soapbox today. Ha.


----------



## gbmillerman

Gudenhot said:


> Making sure everyone knows it is now illegal to sell morels in Indiana unless you are certified or have someone certified to verify you are selling morels
> 
> Why did they only offer one class, on one date, at one location, for the entire state? I have never sold them. However, it is a total BS requirement. Every county should have a certification course and offered throughout the year.
> 
> Just another political sham putting money in someone's pocket.
> 
> Damn, I cannot get off my soapbox today. Ha.


If anyone in NWI wants to sell and needs them certified, I’ll do it for free, I took the class a couple years ago.


----------



## scoondog

wade said:


> I'm broken Hearted Every day over my ol dogs.... I tell ya straight right now Brother scoondog ... they loved us .. They were a Gift from God.. and the Hurt,n Only gets Worse as our Time goes on..
> All we can do is Carry on forward..
> And Hope we get to see them ...
> Again Someday


AMEN and thanks


----------



## parrothead

Heck there is a barber shop here in town that sells them every year. Big sign out front. Not seen it this year of course.


----------



## lafayettemorels

This is all I found yesterday. Not a great start but at least I found something. I'm from the Lafayette area, where is everyone else from?


----------



## Kokomorel

elmgirl said:


> Prayers for your dad


Thank you very very much


----------



## scoondog

Kokomorel said:


> I’ll need it thank you


this is way deeper than the loss off my dog
stay strong friend been thru this my self with my father


----------



## Kokomorel

scoondog said:


> this is way deeper than the loss off my dog
> stay strong friend been thru this my self with my father


It sucks I am sorry for your loss also thanks for all the support


----------



## Gudenhot

lafayettemorels said:


> This is all I found yesterday. Not a great start but at least I found something. I'm from the Lafayette area, where is everyone else from?


That's not Indiana, that's Boilerville.  Evansville here south of the capital of Bloomington.


----------



## fishman

elmgirl said:


> Prayers for your dad


Prayers for your family


----------



## fishman

Good luck every one northern Indiana still early .


----------



## wade

@Stelthshroomer .. Wade here..
Hit me on my email asap..
[email protected]


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> Well, I'm off to see the wizard..the wonderful wizard of shrooms..lol. hope yesterday wernt a fluke..


Welllll, found the wizard..lmao. also found four nice ones plus a snake. 
didnt pick them, I felt bad for Paula-joy. she has never found one and asking for help so i invited her to come over to where i live. she is coming over in the morning and ill see if she can find them,lol. 
only checked this one spot so ill take her there and another that i haven't check for a few days.
Here is three pics, theres two more but for some reason they havent uploaded to my computer quite yet..


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Welllll, found the wizard..lmao. also found four nice ones plus a snake.
> didnt pick them, I felt bad for Paula-joy. she has never found one and asking for help so i invited her to come over to where i live. she is coming over in the morning and ill see if she can find them,lol.
> only checked this one spot so ill take her there and another that i haven't check for a few days.
> Here is three pics, theres two more but for some reason they havent uploaded to my computer quite yet..
> View attachment 5591
> View attachment 5592
> View attachment 5593


That's Gonna be Excellent  Cool


----------



## br5

vern said:


> Welllll, found the wizard..lmao. also found four nice ones plus a snake.
> didnt pick them, I felt bad for Paula-joy. she has never found one and asking for help so i invited her to come over to where i live. she is coming over in the morning and ill see if she can find them,lol.
> only checked this one spot so ill take her there and another that i haven't check for a few days.
> Here is three pics, theres two more but for some reason they havent uploaded to my computer quite yet..
> View attachment 5591
> View attachment 5592
> View attachment 5593


Nice pics Vern. Did Paula get to pick some?


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> Nice pics Vern. Did Paula get to pick some?


re read my post and pay attention this time sir...


----------



## Luke Jeffries

Here's a little reminder late years happen. These where found on 05/08/2011 in Henry County. I don't expect the big yellows for at least 2 more weeks here in central Indiana. I'll still be out there everyday from here on out though.


----------



## deleted

_*Easter next year falls on April 21st..might be a problem..lol*_


----------



## parrothead

Checked Jennings Co again. nothing. May Apples are up but rest of woods is brown. Clay soil.


----------



## Kokomorel

Just wanted to thank all you very much for your prayers and support. He made it through surgery


----------



## Ironworker Eric

Luke Jeffries said:


> View attachment 5604
> Here's a little reminder late years happen. These where found on 05/08/2011 in Henry County. I don't expect the big yellows for at least 2 more weeks here in central Indiana. I'll still be out there everyday from here on out though.


 Yes sir!! Found these on May 13th, 2013!!


----------



## noskydaddy

Northern Indiana on the board. Born of sand and marl!

_"The hundred year hunt starts with the first morel."_


----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## gbmillerman

noskydaddy said:


>


Do you find many in sand? I tend to avoid it because it never seems to put up numbers.


----------



## Luke Jeffries

Found these 4 tonight. Henry county on edge of forest in saplings.


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


>


So you're sure that you wernt at the beach and that didn't just wash ashore huh...i dunnno, sounds a little fishy to me...get it..a little fishy...


----------



## elmgirl

Breath taking, jaw dropping trees one after the other in these woods i popped in today in between jobs at work and nothing......oh well still a beautiful walk


----------



## elmgirl

I have tomorrow off so I am gonna hit the woods at 7am lol


----------



## deleted

Luke Jeffries said:


> Found these 4 tonight. Henry county on edge of forest in saplings.
> View attachment 5621


Luke, please dont take any offense to this but I'm dead serious..whats with the little bed that they are tucked into with roots showing, almost looks like they are going to be transplanted to me.
Again, not trying to be funny but it does strike me as humerus my friend..


----------



## ssrhythm

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Congrats man you had one hell of a day today.. What part of the state are you in buddy?


Thanks...best part of the day was when my boys were on their hands and knees discovering new greys...my six year old just starts thanking God for the shrooms and my four year old joined right in...then me, and right then and there, we had a beautiful, honest, heartfelt prayer session at the big cottonwood stump alter and we thanked God for all our many blessings including the big Tom turkey, the many mushrooms that had popped, and for our time together in the beautiful weather..


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> @wade, what do ya say old timer? What crops you planting this year?


@noskydaddy .. Wade here..
hit me on our email 
[email protected]


----------



## Luke Jeffries

vern said:


> Luke, please dont take any offense to this but I'm dead serious..whats with the little bed that they are tucked into with roots showing, almost looks like they are going to be transplanted to me.
> Again, not trying to be funny but it does strike me as humerus to me my friend..


That's exactly what's going to happen. They will be placed in a bucket and kept moist until they are fully mature. Then I'll spread roots, soil, and stems around my small woods.


----------



## Gudenhot

vern said:


> Luke, please dont take any offense to this but I'm dead serious..whats with the little bed that they are tucked into with roots showing, almost looks like they are going to be transplanted to me.
> Again, not trying to be funny but it does strike me as humerus my friend..


The humerus does connect to your funny bone. I like the analogy.


----------



## deleted

Luke Jeffries said:


> That's exactly what's going to happen. They will be placed in a bucket and kept moist until they are fully mature. Then I'll spread roots, soil, and stems around my small woods.


honest to gosh, really. have you done anything like this before and with any success ?


----------



## br5

vern said:


> re read my post and pay attention this time sir...


Damn, no more Paynetown peppers for you. Did she show up?


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> So you're sure that you wernt at the beach and that didn't just wash ashore huh...i dunnno, sounds a little fishy to me...get it..a little fishy...



I washed ashore! Millions of years ago!


----------



## Ironworker Eric

elmgirl said:


> Breath taking, jaw dropping trees one after the other in these woods i popped in today in between jobs at work and nothing......oh well still a beautiful walk
> View attachment 5594
> View attachment 5595
> View attachment 5594


This wouldn’t happen to be BEAUTIFUL MARTIN COUNTY, would it??


----------



## noskydaddy

gbmillerman said:


> Do you find many in sand? I tend to avoid it because it never seems to put up numbers.


Until last year, I didn't even think to look. 
Now, I look everywhere!

Not huge numbers to answer your question and 
you can't get the grit out of them so it's not a 
profitable foraging endeavor. 

But, when it's still cool, the sand gets warm first! 

It's more of a moral victory...(pun here)


----------



## elmgirl

Ironworker Eric said:


> This wouldn’t happen to be BEAUTIFUL MARTIN COUNTY, would it??


Nope....hendricks county


----------



## Gudenhot

vern said:


> honest to gosh, really. have you done anything like this before and with any success ?


I separate the spores from the caps and fry those separately.


----------



## Ironworker Eric

elmgirl said:


> Nope....hendricks county


Those are nice pics!! My brother lives in Danville and he hasn’t found any yet...


----------



## Luke Jeffries

vern said:


> honest to gosh, really. have you done anything like this before and with any success ?


Without a don't. Especially with yellows. I'll post a pic of these transplanted and then right before I pick them.


----------



## gbmillerman

noskydaddy said:


> Until last year, I didn't even think to look.
> Now, I look everywhere!
> 
> Not huge numbers to answer your question and
> you can't get the grit out of them so it's not a
> profitable foraging endeavor.
> 
> But, when it's still cool, the sand gets warm first!
> 
> It's more of a moral victory...(pun here)


Hahahahaha thanka


----------



## Luke Jeffries

Gudenhot said:


> I separate the spores from the caps and fry those separately.





Luke Jeffries said:


> Without a don't. Especially with yellows. I'll post a pic of these transplanted and then right before I pick them.


I find that digging around until you find the root the mold began on helps tremendously. I've even had that root produce more fruit after the transplant. 
Along with getting maximum growth you're able to keep them fresh weeks after finding them. I simply keep them in moist soil and in the basement.


----------



## noskydaddy

gbmillerman said:


> Hahahahaha thanka


Last year, I was riding my bike and 
I thought I saw one but I said _"that's gotta be dog shit."_

It kept bugging me so I just had to turn back
and look and it WAS a sand shroom. Among 6 others!
I never would have known.


----------



## Luke Jeffries

vern said:


> honest to gosh, really. have you done anything like this before and with any success ?


Here are some of last year's spoils. As you will see I simply kept the soil wrapped with a moist paper towel. These where taken a week after picking.


----------



## indy_nebo

Kokomorel said:


> Little patch of woods by st. V hospital am going to check out. Surgery is 8-9 hrs


Dude I hunted there yesterday, didt find anything but thorns! But have at it. Good luck with ur pops.



scoondog said:


> I have a patch that produces grays and what seems like tiny frail yellows,always there and I have let them grow for a week to 10 days or until they start to brown an they never get much bigger than two inches usually just fry whole, and by the way I need to change my status I am defiantly not a young morel hunter @ 56 haha


Yeah I have a patch that I find tiny yellows in every year. They never get more than 3 or 4 inches tall.


parrothead said:


> Heck there is a barber shop here in town that sells them every year. Big sign out front. Not seen it this year of course.


Dang, I need to get on board with that! I have a shop at 106th and College in south Carmel. Hopefully I find enough this year to sell!


Luke Jeffries said:


> View attachment 5604
> Here's a little reminder late years happen. These where found on 05/08/2011 in Henry County. I don't expect the big yellows for at least 2 more weeks here in central Indiana. I'll still be out there everyday from here on out though.


Oh hell yeah, 2011 was a banner year for me in central! Most I ever found...
Ahhh.....


Well I went out again today on the way home for a bit, only found one more pecker....
The ground is RIPE, just need some warm nights!. Some warm rain would be best. Calling for 20% chance tomorrow night.
Cross ur fingers and toes central Indiana!


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> Damn, no more Paynetown peppers for you. Did she show up?


Dude..lol..your killin me here, you must just be playin me. "she is coming over in the morning and ill see if she can find them,lol."....put that expensive whisky away for a little bit.lmao.


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> I washed ashore! Millions of years ago!


OK pal, ill give you creds...you are on the board sir..


----------



## elmgirl

Ironworker Eric said:


> Those are nice pics!! My brother lives in Danville and he hasn’t found any yet...


Thats good to know, thx, i dont live in that county but i do work there once a week and i found those great woods but i wasnt sure if they were findin em there yet or not


----------



## deleted

Luke Jeffries said:


> Without a don't. Especially with yellows. I'll post a pic of these transplanted and then right before I pick them.


Ill be lookin for that my friend..dont let me down now..lol. you will be shamed over to the Illinois board..lmao


----------



## deleted

Luke Jeffries said:


> I find that digging around until you find the root the mold began on helps tremendously. I've even had that root produce more fruit after the transplant.
> Along with getting maximum growth you're able to keep them fresh weeks after finding them. I simply keep them in moist soil and in the basement.


So let me see if i understand...the soil root, and stems that you disperse in to your woods is taking and you are growing Morel Mushrooms. are you saying that my friend ?


----------



## Luke Jeffries

vern said:


> So let me see if i understand...the soil root, and stems that you disperse in to your woods is taking and you are growing Morel Mushrooms. are you saying that my friend ?


No. There's only 1 company world wide that grow morels. I'm saying you can prolong thier decay, maximize their growth, and produce better opportunity in a familiar location.


----------



## deleted

Luke Jeffries said:


> No. There's only 1 company world wide that grow morels. I'm saying you can prolong thier decay, maximize their growth, and produce better opportunity in a familiar location.


i dont know why im not gettin it..lol. you said you were throwing the soil, roots, and stems into your woods, why do you do that if it can only be done at that place in China or Japan whichever ?
i promis everyone..ill drop the subject because its making me nutz..


----------



## Luke Jeffries

Well, that's an impossible to say. While I do get results from the disposal in my woods, nothing concrete says it's from that. I've planted 100s of elms over the past 2 decades. But year after year I have an unrivaled amount of morels.


----------



## Luke Jeffries

vern said:


> i dont know why im not gettin it..lol. you said you were throwing the soil, roots, and stems into your woods, why do you do that if it can only be done at that place in China or Japan whichever ?
> i promis everyone..ill drop the subject because its making me nutz..


Your fine. And it's actually out of Michigan. Point to the initial question of have you had success at this, is yes. Transplanting the fruit of a morel to produce maximum growth and moving the spawns to your location is as simple as digging it up corectly. 
Like I said I'll upload the growth process of a few types of morel with the transplant process. 
It takes years of patience and dedication to master.


----------



## Luke Jeffries

vern said:


> So let me see if i understand...the soil root, and stems that you disperse in to your woods is taking and you are growing Morel Mushrooms. are you saying that my friend ?


Well, I can say yes to this question. I have dispenced that exact formula on a mixture of burnt elm logs, ashes and pre made soil that produced the exact same morel " greys"
I can also say no. There has been plenty of times nothing has came up in a particular spot I've used this method. 
Please remember this is a very brief explanation to the initial question of "it appears you are transplanting the 4 you found. And I definitely couldn't explain decades of methods over a forum. 
My suggestion is give things a try. And I'll always be open to questions.


----------



## noskydaddy

Luke Jeffries said:


> Well, I can say yes to this question. I have dispenced that exact formula on a mixture of burnt elm logs, ashes and pre made soil that produced the exact same morel " greys"
> I can also say no. There has been plenty of times nothing has came up in a particular spot I've used this method.
> Please remember this is a very brief explanation to the initial question of "it appears you are transplanting the 4 you found. And I definitely couldn't explain decades of methods over a forum.
> My suggestion is give things a try. And I'll always be open to questions.


Can you post the image again? I guess I missed it. 

Or maybe tell me the page? This is interesting.


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Can you post the image again? I guess I missed it.
> 
> Or maybe tell me the page? This is interesting.


start here and read forward..i dont know if the guy is nuts or brilliant..lmao
https://www.morels.com/threads/2018-indiana-morel-update.95635/page-215#post-113017


----------



## Morell thief

wade said:


> Ok..this big bunch we've saved up all the way from Bristle and and yesterdays find to it..Gonna cook those for supper..
> The plate full we found today..
> Goes to our Neighbor Friend Bob..
> Because He always checks in on Chewy and Mila When we are away driving..
> View attachment 5511
> View attachment 5512


outstanding!!!


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> start here and read forward..i dont know if the guy is nuts or brilliant..lmao
> https://www.morels.com/threads/2018-indiana-morel-update.95635/page-215#post-113017


Thanks @vern 
I see it now. Ponderous!

I never considered. I could see this working once in a while.
I might try this just to see if they will continue to grow.

Fascinating. You never stop learning about this stuff.


----------



## Morell thief

Tess said:


> I might after this season in the woods. God they are bad this year. We need more opossums.


do possums eat ticks?


----------



## Gudenhot

T tom said:


> Who ever posted the April fools joke on the black light, please go to facefuc and tell them MF'S it was a damn joke! My wife is pissed because I told her she could get one at any snipe hunting store, she's obviously been snipe hunting. But please I'm begging ya, I hate arguing especially over dumb shit.


I'm sorry. It's was just a joke peeps. Or was it.... 

Now back to the woods before my batteries run down.


----------



## Guest

I hit the woods hard today.. My phone says I walked 8 1/2 miles in total.. May apples are open, trillium is blooming, and the buds on the elm trees are starting to open, but I'm still not seeing any mushrooms.. The ground is just too dry.. Weather is calling for scattered showers in the morning and thunderstorms tomorrow night.. If the hipsters don't smash them all this weekend, I may start finding some on my home turf the first of next week.. Looks like I'm heading south again this weekend.. How far I'm not sure yet.. I will be driving until I find them elusive bastards..


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> They eat an average of 5000 ticks per season. Love those rat faced little bastards.


Did my Frackin tax dollars go to that gov study ?..lmao


----------



## Gudenhot

vern said:


> Did my Frackin tax dollars go to that gov study ?..lmao


Most importantly, someone likely made a multi six figure income doing this study. Heck, maybe their career starting over every year. There's also no doubt a PHD was required to be a legitimate tick counter. 

Arggg. Why did i not pursue a dysfunctional, high paying, government position?


----------



## Guest

Tess said:


> You’re definitely getting your miles in, you’re such a fast hiker. I hope you get that much needed rain. It did a bit of good here thankfully. I literally talked to the gods and asked for a good forage. They must’ve listened because I found a good dinner or twos worth today.


I think Nebo and I hiked almost 14 miles last weekend.. I've probably put in another 12 so far this week.. Once they start popping I'll cover 10 miles a day, every day.. I hike too fast sometimes, especially when I'm not finding anything.. I really need to work on slowing down.. I talk to the mushroom gods on a daily basis this time of year.. They must like you more than they like me lol.. They don't answer my prayers very often, them bastards.. I always ask for big things though, like pick-up truck beds full of mushrooms lol.. I saw your picture, nice find congrats.. That's definitely enough for a couple dinners.. The first batch of the year always taste the best.. Now you just need to get you some crappie or bluegill to go along with them..


----------



## gbmillerman

Kinda off topic, but when the hell did ticks get so bad and why? I’m in my mid 30’s and I never remember worrying about them growing up. My dad doesn’t even remember them when he was growing up. What gives??


----------



## gbmillerman

Just got this email, never have to many gadgets or tools during shroom season.


----------



## gbmillerman

T tom said:


> I just looked at the extended weather forecast. Only 3 nights out of the 40*s. It's looking like I'll be hunting into June this year. It was over before May last year in my area due to no rain, at least the soil around here is still nice and moist with a chance of rain today. Now, if we could just get a little more sunshine.


40s are fine as long as we are mid 50’s-60’s during the day, they just grow a little slower, plus we have those 70 days that will get everything going


----------



## Cody Ward

Hey guys, can anyone provide an update on Mongo area (Elkhart to Lagrange) area. I might try one of my really old spots from back in high school.


----------



## gbmillerman

Cody Ward said:


> Hey guys, can anyone provide an update on Mongo area (Elkhart to Lagrange) area. I might try one of my really old spots from back in high school.


Still early up here, may find some small ones, but nothing of quality yet


----------



## bev

gbmillerman said:


> If anyone in NWI wants to sell and needs them certified, I’ll do it for free, I took the class a couple years ago.


thanks the other way around that is free will donation


----------



## Cody Ward

gbmillerman said:


> Still early up here, may find some small ones, but nothing of quality yet


Thank you Millerman. south it is then! errrg


----------



## gbmillerman

Cody Ward said:


> Thank you Millerman. south it is then! errrg


I would say anywhere north of Bloomington needs the weekend and the warm days early next week. Everywhere south is on!!


----------



## Ironworker Eric

Cody Ward said:


> Hey guys, can anyone provide an update on Mongo area (Elkhart to Lagrange) area. I might try one of my really old spots from back in high school.


You should get plenty of trout fishin in this weekend around Mongo, the great trout run!!


----------



## jashroomer

vern said:


> So let me see if i understand...the soil root, and stems that you disperse in to your woods is taking and you are growing Morel Mushrooms. are you saying that my friend ?


What is this wizardry you speak of. I going to start carrying a small shovel and pots for my morel farm.
After working 26 out of the first 27 days of the month, Paynetown was the lone day off, i have 4 days of turkey and mushroom hunting ahead, and maybe a few chores around the house.


----------



## kpfist

Tess said:


> Found 14 today total. 4 huge black morels (well the biggest I’ve ever found), 8 little yellows, and 2 large yellows. I’m pretty fucking happy to be completely honest. Oh and a cat head that decided he wanted to sniff them lol and my little stash of dried pecker heads and two baby greys dried from last week
> View attachment 5641
> View attachment 5642


Nice. County?


----------



## Cody Ward

Ironworker Eric said:


> You should get plenty of trout fishin in this weekend around Mongo, the great trout run!!


That is so fun! i used to hit Nasby dam? I think...is the name.. but mostly what i would go there for were the small mouth with a good little ultra light..Fun fun. trout are really fun to catch, I never realized that they will literally fight till they die.


----------



## scoondog

gbmillerman said:


> Do you find many in sand? I tend to avoid it because it never seems to put up numbers.


buddy of mine found a bunch in the sand only to fry up and throw away, said they had sand in the flesh, that would suck


----------



## Gudenhot

gbmillerman said:


> Kinda off topic, but when the hell did ticks get so bad and why? I’m in my mid 30’s and I never remember worrying about them growing up. My dad doesn’t even remember them when he was growing up. What gives??


It's spring and morel season. Not sure if you've been hunting in the grocery or the woods, but those "suckers" have been terrible all my life. Had tick fever from it as a kid also. Permethrin is the answer...


----------



## deleted

OK now, this should stir up a little conversation..lol. 
Here is about all i know about using my cell phone, make a call and answer a call, anything else is incidental. wanted to ask about this at the Foray but alcohol, weed, and food made that all but impossible..haha.
All this business about GPS, mobile apps, and alternate devises have me up in the clouds...Question : WHAT THE HELL DO I NEED to figure out where im going and how to get back to my vehicle ? can i GPS EXACT coordinates to a honey hole i have found and be able to walk and find my way there ? 
I am gettin Frackin old and my memory sucks and i can get lost walking down a street .
I suspect that you get my the gist of what my question is so if you have some good advice...spill the beans. inquiring minds want to know .


----------



## fishinbrad

vern said:


> OK now, this should stir up a little conversation..lol.
> Here is about all i know about using my cell phone, make a call and answer a call, anything else is incidental. wanted to ask about this at the Foray but alcohol, weed, and food made that all but impossible..haha.
> All this business about GPS, mobile apps, and alternate devises have me up in the clouds...Question : WHAT THE HELL DO I NEED to figure out where im going and how to get back to my vehicle ? can i GPS EXACT coordinates to a honey hole i have found and be able to walk and find my way there ?
> I am gettin Frackin old and my memory sucks and i can get lost walking down a street .
> I suspect that you get my the gist of what my question is so if you have some good advice...spill the beans. inquiring minds want to know .


Vern, it really depends on what kind of phone you have. There are some basic mapping apps out there (in both platforms), all the way up to a full blown gps mapping app (like huntstand) that allow you to see your location and mark points like where you park, finds, and even allow you to create a "trail" to follow. They're pretty intuitive, but some "more seasoned" individuals have trouble... LOL! I could walk you through it in person, but they're all a little different when it comes to using the features available.


----------



## Gudenhot

fishinbrad said:


> Vern, it really depends on what kind of phone you have. There are some basic mapping apps out there (in both platforms), all the way up to a full blown gps mapping app (like huntstand) that allow you to see your location and mark points like where you park, finds, and even allow you to create a "trail" to follow. They're pretty intuitive, but some "more seasoned" individuals have trouble... LOL! I could walk you through it in person, but they're all a little different when it comes to using the features available.


My GPS keeps telling me to make a U Turn so I usually end up walking in circles.


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> Get this app. In the google App Store or whatever the hell its called now. I’m an iPhone user
> View attachment 5652
> 
> Get this app for gps honey holes and parcel info. Also put all your hunting apps in a folder so they’re all easily accessible. Have a grandkid or nephew/niece help walk you through it. If not I don’t think I’m too terribly far to help out.
> View attachment 5653


Thanks Tess. will something like this lead me to a marked spot via GPS, tell me which way i am walking ect..?


----------



## gbmillerman

Well this is about as far north in Indiana you can get, about a mile from Lake Michigan in Lake county.


----------



## bev

gbmillerman said:


> View attachment 5654
> Well this is about as far north in Indiana you can get, about a mile from Lake Michigan in Lake county.


wow


----------



## scottyg11

So I guess my early spot was not as early as a new spot I found. Lol. 
These were found on 4/25/18











Found these this morning 4-27-2018 about 200 yards away from my early spot. 

Lower elevation next to old dying elms and so type of pine, cedar or spruce tree. Full southern exposure 









Found an old Shoals Newspaper from last year just for @wade. 

Cheers 
Scotty


----------



## jslwalls

vern said:


> OK now, this should stir up a little conversation..lol.
> Here is about all i know about using my cell phone, make a call and answer a call, anything else is incidental. wanted to ask about this at the Foray but alcohol, weed, and food made that all but impossible..haha.
> All this business about GPS, mobile apps, and alternate devises have me up in the clouds...Question : WHAT THE HELL DO I NEED to figure out where im going and how to get back to my vehicle ? can i GPS EXACT coordinates to a honey hole i have found and be able to walk and find my way there ?
> I am gettin Frackin old and my memory sucks and i can get lost walking down a street .
> I suspect that you get my the gist of what my question is so if you have some good advice...spill the beans. inquiring minds want to know .


Vern, you’d have to be hunting a pretty big woods for a GPS device to be useful. And if the woods is that big you might have trouble with it connecting to the satellites and towers, just like your cell phone. I tried using a gps one year but never again. I spent a lot of time looking at it instead of the trees. I was rushing from one marked spot on it to the next and missing the new discoveries. There is something special about getting lost in a certain woods so many times you finally memorize it like it’s a part of you. Knowing each hill, valley, creek bed, and elm. That’s part of the challenge and fun for me.


----------



## jesterman5

Cody Ward said:


> Hey guys, can anyone provide an update on Mongo area (Elkhart to Lagrange) area. I might try one of my really old spots from back in high school.


I heard someone found black morels in Mongo. Never heard size or quantity. Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## br5

Tess said:


> Yep it is. I think we’ going to head up that way again. Probably look around paynetown if anyone wants to join that weekend.


Guff,
Sent you a post, you down for going out Saturday morning?


Luke Jeffries said:


> Well, that's an impossible to say. While I do get results from the disposal in my woods, nothing concrete says it's from that. I've planted 100s of elms over the past 2 decades. But year after year I have an unrivaled amount of morels.


Okay, I'll bite. You're actually cultivating native morels in the wild. Were your elms already inoculated with spores? What does unrivaled mean, 10lbs. per year or more? We're gonna need pic's on this. I have some space I'd love to turn into a personal morel patch.


----------



## br5

vern said:


> Did my Frackin tax dollars go to that gov study ?..lmao


You bet your ass, and a lot of opossums had their stomachs pumped.


----------



## br5

gbmillerman said:


> Kinda off topic, but when the hell did ticks get so bad and why? I’m in my mid 30’s and I never remember worrying about them growing up. My dad doesn’t even remember them when he was growing up. What gives??


Could be reintroduction of white tailed deer in Midwest. Back in the 60's and 70's seeing deer was unusual believe it or not. Also before blizzard of 78 quail we're quite plentiful, and I'd think they probably ate them as well. We've lost allot of native animals and insect species with the unintended consequence of creating perfect tic habitat.


----------



## wade

scottyg11 said:


> So I guess my early spot was not as early as a new spot I found. Lol.
> These were found on 4/25/18
> 
> View attachment 5663
> 
> 
> 
> Found these this morning 4-27-2018 about 200 yards away from my early spot.
> 
> Lower elevation next to old dying elms and so type of pine, cedar or spruce tree. Full southern exposure
> 
> View attachment 5664
> 
> Found an old Shoals Newspaper from last year just for @wade.
> 
> Cheers
> Scotty


I liked that school....
Wish I had a year book or some pics out of one


----------



## guff76

br5 said:


> Guff,
> Sent you a post, you down for going out Saturday morning?
> 
> Okay, I'll bite. You're actually cultivating native morels in the wild. Were your elms already inoculated with spores? What does unrivaled mean, 10lbs. per year or more? We're gonna need pic's on this. I have some space I'd love to turn into a personal morel patch.


I can't in the morning gotta go pick my boy up but possibly could in afternoon sometime. Get with Vern n get my number from him


----------



## Luke Jeffries

br5 said:


> Guff,
> Sent you a post, you down for going out Saturday morning?
> 
> Okay, I'll bite. You're actually cultivating native morels in the wild. Were your elms already inoculated with spores? What does unrivaled mean, 10lbs. per year or more? We're gonna need pic's on this. I have some space I'd love to turn into a personal morel patch.


Let me clarify. I carfully dig up the morels I find outside of my own property, raise them to maturity at home, then spread the soil roots, and mushroom stems around my property. 
The elms I've planted are not inoculated, just from local nursery. 
And unrivaled is perspective I guess. I surpass all the hunters I know, is a better way to say it. 
And of course I'll post dated and proved pictures of this season.


----------



## Old man of the woods

I haven't seen any indication of any mushrooms here but hopefully we will find as many as last year


----------



## Ironworker Eric

This is a video about making a “morel slurry” and growing in your own yard... I found this a couple years back but I haven’t found enough shrooms in the past few years to try this. Has anyone else tried it??


----------



## eternalsunking

I have a feeling that wasn't exactly what he was hoping to find.


----------



## Morell thief

Gudenhot said:


> Making sure everyone knows it is now illegal to sell morels in Indiana unless you are certified or have someone certified to verify you are selling morels
> 
> Why did they only offer one class, on one date, at one location, for the entire state? I have never sold them. However, it is a total BS requirement. Every county should have a certification course and offered throughout the year.
> 
> Just another political sham putting money in someone's pocket.
> 
> Damn, I cannot get off my soapbox today. Ha.


when did it become illegal to sell morels?


----------



## Guest

Went out for a short hunt this morning.. I wanted to check a spot I haven't checked in a few years.. I couldn't believe what I found..





Looks like a tornado or straight line winds went through and broke a shit ton of trees in half.. I have another spot I know for a fact a tornado went through last summer.. I haven't checked on it yet this year.. I'm done shrooming for the day.. I came home to trade my mushroom gear for my fishing gear.. I'm gonna hit the river for a few hours.. It's a beautiful day!!


----------



## fishman

So I think next week up north any thoughts


----------



## fishman

Went to a couple early spots in Lagrange county ,we need some rain and warmth


----------



## fishman




----------



## wade

We are Rolln Westward through the Mountains in Pennsylvania..Headed Home...We're gonna drive non stop..
So We can be back in the Woods and back To our Hunt at Daylight


----------



## parrothead

Got 17 yellows tonight 4 to 7 inches tall Jennings Co.


----------



## deleted

Well just got back home from my hunt. three days in a row three hunts and three finds, havent been skunked so far knock on wood..lol.
Invited paula-joy over to hunt with me, she had never found one in her life..she lit up like a Christmas tree when she spotted her first one. we had a nice time and found a few..


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Well just got back home from my hunt. three days in a row three hunts and three finds, havent been skunked so far knock on wood..lol.
> Invited paula-joy over to hunt with me, she had never found one in her life..she lit up like a Christmas tree when she spotted her first one. we had a nice time and found a few..
> View attachment 5684


Paula Joy...She got it going Now !


----------



## fishman

Way to go Paula on your first find !


----------



## guff76

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Went out for a short hunt this morning.. I wanted to check a spot I haven't checked in a few years.. I couldn't believe what I found..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a tornado or straight line winds went through and broke a shit ton of trees in half.. I have another spot I know for a fact a tornado went through last summer.. I haven't checked on it yet this year.. I'm done shrooming for the day.. I came home to trade my mushroom gear for my fishing gear.. I'm gonna hit the river for a few hours.. It's a beautiful day!!


Was that at mississinewa? The area I deer hunt had that happen near impossible to hunt now cause so thick


----------



## elmgirl

Im


vern said:


> Well just got back home from my hunt. three days in a row three hunts and three finds, havent been skunked so far knock on wood..lol.
> Invited paula-joy over to hunt with me, she had never found one in her life..she lit up like a Christmas tree when she spotted her first one. we had a nice time and found a few..
> View attachment 5684


Yay paula-joy! So nice of you @vern


----------



## Bingoman

Does anyone have any idea about Vigo County?


----------



## deleted

jslwalls said:


> Vern, you’d have to be hunting a pretty big woods for a GPS device to be useful. And if the woods is that big you might have trouble with it connecting to the satellites and towers, just like your cell phone. I tried using a gps one year but never again. I spent a lot of time looking at it instead of the trees. I was rushing from one marked spot on it to the next and missing the new discoveries. There is something special about getting lost in a certain woods so many times you finally memorize it like it’s a part of you. Knowing each hill, valley, creek bed, and elm. That’s part of the challenge and fun for me.


lol, the main thing i was concerned about was just to be able to find my way back to where i parked if i got turned around..Thanks pal..


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> I can't in the morning gotta go pick my boy up but possibly could in afternoon sometime. Get with Vern n get my number from him


oops, after the foray, i deleted all of the phone numbers. didnt see aneed to keep them..sorry


----------



## br5

guff76 said:


> I can't in the morning gotta go pick my boy up but possibly could in afternoon sometime. Get with Vern n get my number from him


Okay, will do


----------



## deleted

Ironworker Eric said:


> This is a video about making a “morel slurry” and growing in your own yard... I found this a couple years back but I haven’t found enough shrooms in the past few years to try this. Has anyone else tried it??


Buddy, ive been around the bussiness of finding shrooms and exchanged chat with quite a lot of folks and never knew or heard of ANYBODY that was able to grow there own so good luck with that pal..


----------



## br5

jslwalls said:


> Vern, you’d have to be hunting a pretty big woods for a GPS device to be useful. And if the woods is that big you might have trouble with it connecting to the satellites and towers, just like your cell phone. I tried using a gps one year but never again. I spent a lot of time looking at it instead of the trees. I was rushing from one marked spot on it to the next and missing the new discoveries. There is something special about getting lost in a certain woods so many times you finally memorize it like it’s a part of you. Knowing each hill, valley, creek bed, and elm. That’s part of the challenge and fun for me.


IS,
Depends on quality of GPS. I have a Garmin that once it's locked doesn't drop signal even in tree covered valleys. I've been hunting my spots long enough that I don't really need it but I'm always wanting to go one direction and then a line of producing elms take me where ever. The one thing I do rely on it for is finding my car. Allows me hunt with reckless abandon.


----------



## eternalsunking

What county are you in?


scottyg11 said:


> So I guess my early spot was not as early as a new spot I found. Lol.
> These were found on 4/25/18
> 
> View attachment 5663
> 
> 
> 
> Found these this morning 4-27-2018 about 200 yards away from my early spot.
> 
> Lower elevation next to old dying elms and so type of pine, cedar or spruce tree. Full southern exposure
> 
> View attachment 5664
> 
> Found an old Shoals Newspaper from last year just for @wade.
> 
> Cheers
> Scotty


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> Was that at mississinewa? The area I deer hunt had that happen near impossible to hunt now cause so thick


Guff, dont have your number anymore. if you still have my email addy, send me your number and ill relay it for you pal.


----------



## br5

Luke Jeffries said:


> Let me clarify. I carfully dig up the morels I find outside of my own property, raise them to maturity at home, then spread the soil roots, and mushroom stems around my property.
> The elms I've planted are not inoculated, just from local nursery.
> And unrivaled is perspective I guess. I surpass all the hunters I know, is a better way to say it.
> And of course I'll post dated and proved pictures of this season.


Luke,
Don't take me wrong not trying to call you out or be a dick. It's just that your methods are new and interesting. If I could reliably pick 5 lbs a year on my property that would be a big win. Pictures from you is just the motivation I need to get serious, that's all. I guarantee, you post pics of what your saying and the whole Indiana forum with light up. We share in each other's finds here to spurr each other on.


----------



## br5

vern said:


> Well just got back home from my hunt. three days in a row three hunts and three finds, havent been skunked so far knock on wood..lol.
> Invited paula-joy over to hunt with me, she had never found one in her life..she lit up like a Christmas tree when she spotted her first one. we had a nice time and found a few..
> View attachment 5684


So cool, what a gift to give her. Never met someone that would drive four hours to hang with some people she'd never met then hut with the big boys and hold her own. You rock Paula.


----------



## elmgirl

Bingoman said:


> Does anyone have any idea about Vigo County?


Im not far from there ive had some friends finding some there


----------



## scottyg11

Just got back from another spot. Looks like all my original early spots turned out to be not so early. I think I have found 3 new spots. Super excited. Appreciate all the knowledge that this forum has give me. 









Martin County


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> Luke,
> Don't take me wrong not trying to call you out or be a dick. It's just that your methods are new and interesting. If I could reliably pick 5 lbs a year on my property that would be a big win. Pictures from you is just the motivation I need to get serious, that's all. I guarantee, you post pics of what your saying and the whole Indiana forum with light up. We share in each other's finds here to spurr each other on.


The pics that he told me he was going to post is showing that he was able to pick small ones and then grow them to maturity inside his home pal. before/after


----------



## elmgirl

br5 said:


> IS,
> Depends on quality of GPS. I have a Garmin that once it's locked doesn't drop signal even in tree covered valleys. I've been hunting my spots long enough that I don't really need it but I'm always wanting to go one direction and then a line of producing elms take me where ever. The one thing I do rely on it for is finding my car. Allows me hunt with reckless abandon.


How much was that garmin? I lost my gps in illinois last season...and i need one ill b the first to admit i get lost ALOT


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> How much was that garmin? I lost my gps in illinois last season...and i need one ill b the first to admit i get lost ALOT


The cheapest way is to by a large size bag of Cheetos..lol
leave your old man behind and come and hunt with me..i wont let you get lost..lmao


----------



## Morell thief

vern said:


> Well just got back home from my hunt. three days in a row three hunts and three finds, havent been skunked so far knock on wood..lol.
> Invited paula-joy over to hunt with me, she had never found one in her life..she lit up like a Christmas tree when she spotted her first one. we had a nice time and found a few..
> View attachment 5684


great job!!!


----------



## Morell thief

vern said:


> Buddy, ive been around the bussiness of finding shrooms and exchanged chat with quite a lot of folks and never knew or heard of ANYBODY that was able to grow there own so good luck with that pal..


I agree, everything I ever heard like that was just a ripoff or a scam to get your bucks!


----------



## Guest

Tess said:


> I prayed hard and asked for enough to share with my family and me. I told them I’d make a sacrifice to them and that at this point in my life I have little to look forward to season by season. And that the spring is the season I hunt for morels and hike to feel a bit of self worth and accomplishment through gardening and the time I get to forage. We talked for a while after Matt went back up the hill and towards the car to keep my sister company. My back issues have caused me a lot of unhappiness and tons of pain. I find a hidden pain pill here and there at my house and get my ass outside where I’m happiest.
> 
> A truck bed full would be galldamn amazing, but I know that it’s too much for my family. Although I would likely share a ton of it with my friends.
> 
> I’ll fish and catch, but you’re gutting it. I’m not much for the murder part well unless it’s someone trying to break into my house or hurt a loved one. Maybe if the apocalypse comes I’ll step up my murder living things game. I like my meat premurdered for my enjoyment lmao hahahahha


Yeah, the mushroom God's definitely like you better than me.. If I'm not asking them for truck loads of mushrooms, I'm usually cussing at them.. I'll have to try your technique next time.. Back pain is the worst.. It's hard to do anything when it hurts to walk.. You've gotta be pretty tough if you're out there mushroom hunting with a back injury..

I'm not sure what I'd do with a truck bed full of mushrooms.. Everyone I know would be eating mushrooms that's for sure.. I'd freeze enough to last me until the next season, and the rest would probably get donated to a homeless shelter or something.. 

If you'll bait your own hook and take off the fish you catch that's better than 95% of females I've ever met.. I don't mind dispatching an animal if I'm going to eat it.. I make sure it's as quick and as painless as possible for the animal.. I don't believe in going out and killing for sport though.. I have a problem with that and I believe there's a special spot in Hell reserved for people who do that..


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> Now see,that wasn't so bad. Look at that smile! Congrats Paula!
> 
> 
> Damn Vern olbuddy, you are getting old if you can't find your van. I thought you hunted the edges of the parking lot from the ol'shagonwagon!


----------



## wade

Tess said:


> It’s been illegal for a little while. Have to have a pro identify them and proof they did or take the course they only offered once, on the weekend we had our kids and no time for it. Pisses me off they only offer it once a year. Especially when it costs $75-125.


That's Fu%ked up


----------



## wade

Its.... Go Time !!!
Get your Rest...
And in the Woods Before Sun Up..
Be There!! No Sleep'n in!!
Everyday Now!!
Its.... Go Time !!!


----------



## br5

elmgirl said:


> How much was that garmin? I lost my gps in illinois last season...and i need one ill b the first to admit i get lost ALOT


 Here's what I have, back in 2004 it was what the air force used. Now it's pretty antiquated, but it will take you to way points. The new ones show your location on a topography map. There's a Garmin website for refurbished ones. Prices are from $150 to $300.


----------



## Guest

@br5 check your profile.. Are you still wanting to hit the reservoir in the morning?


----------



## Guest

Tess said:


> I agree with the sport hunting. It’s not a sport of you don’t chase them down and kill them by hand. I’ll bait the hook though I feel bad for the little silly worms lol I might even pull it off the hook but I love animals a lot more than people lol


I'm the same way.. I've never met an animal I didn't like.. I've met plenty of people I didn't care for though..


----------



## Shroom man

Washington Co. Today


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> The cheapest way is to by a large size bag of Cheetos..lol
> leave your old man behind and come and hunt with me..i wont let you get lost..lmao


@vern you are not allowed to flirt w me anymore since you couldn't even figure out who i was!


----------



## TJC

Anyone hunt Henry county area at all? Are you finding anything? I’ve hunted it for the past week and I’m coming up empty....


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> Well just got back home from my hunt. three days in a row three hunts and three finds, havent been skunked so far knock on wood..lol.
> Invited paula-joy over to hunt with me, she had never found one in her life..she lit up like a Christmas tree when she spotted her first one. we had a nice time and found a few..
> View attachment 5684


That's a wonderful day!


----------



## wade

Rollin thru Downtown Columbus Ohio..
We're gonna Make it Home..
Bout 5 hours sleep Then into the Woods
FOR A BEAUTIFUL DAY


----------



## TJC

T tom said:


> I hunt the New Castle area. I haven't made it out since we'v gotten a little sunshine. Planned to go today after work but have felt sick all day with the scours. I'm hitting the woods hard tomorrow, got permission to hunt a new 60ac woods. I can't make my mind up wether to hunt it or my proven spots. But to answer your question, NO, THE MONKEYS ARE STILL ON MY BACK





T tom said:


> I hunt the New Castle area. I haven't made it out since we'v gotten a little sunshine. Planned to go today after work but have felt sick all day with the scours. I'm hitting the woods hard tomorrow, got permission to hunt a new 60ac woods. I can't make my mind up wether to hunt it or my proven spots. But to answer your question, NO, THE MONKEYS ARE STILL ON MY BACK


Thanks @T tom keep me posted on how you do. I have 3-4 real good spots and I’m getting shut out.


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> @vern you are not allowed to flirt w me anymore since you couldn't even figure out who i was!


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> And on the menu for tonight...
> 
> View attachment 5709


Well how could one resist those eyes lmbo


----------



## wade

The time to Hesitate is Through..elmgirl
No time to wolow in the Myier..elmgirl
Try now we can only Lose..elmgirl
And our hunt become a morel Pile..
Elmgirl try not to set the woods on Fire..
Try not to set the Woods on Fii-re !!
Try not to set the Woods on Fiii--rre !!!
TRY NOT TO SET THE WOODS ON!!!
FIRE !! FI- YERR !!!!


----------



## deleted

tonight's appetizer, main coarse, and desert....yummmy


----------



## wade

High Speed Rollin, Past Richmond IN


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> oops, after the foray, i deleted all of the phone numbers. didnt see aneed to keep them..sorry


Do you still have @br5 number


----------



## guff76

guff76 said:


> Do you still have @br5 number


@vern see how you are buddy you use us for the gathering then ditch us right afterwards lol


----------



## wade

@guff76. Wade here
Call me..or


----------



## fishinbrad

br5 said:


> Here's what I have, back in 2004 it was what the air force used. Now it's pretty antiquated, but it will take you to way points. The new ones show your location on a topography map. There's a Garmin website for refurbished ones. Prices are from $150 to $300.
> View attachment 5697


Vern, I have one of those if you think that'd be easier for you to use than the smartphone apps. It's yours - no charge. Just shoot me your address and I'll fire it out on Monday.


----------



## fishinbrad

Found these in Hancock County tonight.


----------



## deleted

TJC said:


> Anyone hunt Henry county area at all? Are you finding anything? I’ve hunted it for the past week and I’m coming up empty....


most everybody Indy and north are hit and miss. looks like you have about one more week before the s**t hits the fan my friend.


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> I'm at the 123 mi marker, if it weren't late and you wasn't in a hurry to get home we'd meet for a beer. Hopefully next time buddy


Yep...Every time hereafter


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> Do you still have @br5 number


yes i do Gus


----------



## mmh

fishman said:


> So I think next week up north any thoughts





fishman said:


> So I think next week up north any thoughts


How far up? 4 hours up, soil temps are still in the 30's. I will be going Up the 18th of May and am hoping things will have warmed. Two weeks ago they had 16 inches of snow.


----------



## mmh

Have seen recent posts on different GPS devices. I use a "a backtrack" by Bushnell. Simple to use no bells and whistles, 4 set points, have been in ravines with full canopy and has never let me down, fairly inexpensive $70


----------



## mmh

T tom nice to see another person still up. I am a second shifter so this is unwind time.


----------



## wade

Home in Bed... be gettin up at 6 AM and headed for the woods


----------



## guff76

Tess said:


> View attachment 5710
> View attachment 5711
> I save turtles mother fuckers even the ones that’ll bite your fucking fingers off lol


Yea them snappers definitely can n will do that! Bet it was a female looking for a place to lay her eggs


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> @guff76. Wade here
> Call me..or .. [email protected]


Will do bud still have your number figured it be ok to save, I didn't ditch people's number unlike another person we all know lol Vern...


----------



## Kokomorel

Thank you all for the support and prayers. Dad made it through surgery and is doing great. Now it’s time to find some morels. Going to Miami co. Good luck to you all


----------



## Kokomorel

Anybody doing any good in the Kokomo area


----------



## Caroo

Hey all, new to the forum but not the fungi. I live and hunt in the northeast corner of the state. This weather has us messed up . . .and facebook haunts me with pics of the last few years hunts. Sadness!


----------



## Caroo

lmao, thanks Ttom.


----------



## br5

Kokomorel said:


> Anybody doing any good in the Kokomo area


Been out around my house and nothing is happening yet. A little dry as well. I'm guessing mid to late next week, especially if we get the temps their calling for and rain.


----------



## br5

finderoftheshrooms said:


> @br5 check your profile.. Are you still wanting to hit the reservoir in the morning?


Nothing there, but based on reports I'm getting out of Peru, I'm going to hold off. Need to catch up on mowing and cleaning up ash I dropped this past winter. Have four ash and one walnut. Just picking up sticks took me 6 hours.


----------



## br5

There was a group of us in Paynetwon that talked about getting together. Vern has my number, get it and drop me a text. I'll be going out after work mid to late we we can meet up. As I remember it was Ttom, finder and nebo, and tundra king.


----------



## alabamarose83

Hey everyone, hope yall have a great weekend. I still aint finding anything yet here in wayne co... But i agree with what so many have said on here that the conditions look prime and close to time! God bless y'all


----------



## alabamarose83

Its sweet and your heart is in the right place to try to save the turtles, but I have heard that when they are moved even if only a few yards, it more often than not destroys their inner compass type things to where they end up dying of starvation or something like that, at least thats what the experts at wetlands edge, place thats ran by 3M; in decatur Alabama taught the kids on a field trip my daughter took each yr in elementary school. I think its kind of you to get em outta the road and aint saying your killing them - just curious if anyone else ever heard of this or knows anything about it?


----------



## br5

T tom said:


> Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced compass that actually works, I'm 0 for 4 at the moment. I might not be the sharpest knife in the drawer, but I do know the Sun does not shine from the north.


There almost like a slide rule these days. I always carry one, compass not a slide rule that is. GPS is great, but says go 3 miles west to way point. Not much good if you don't know which way west is. It will also lead you there, but I don't like using that feature cause you need to be looking at it frequently and it keeps me from looking up for elms. Might try boy scout supple or Dicks sporting goods.


----------



## br5

alabamarose83 said:


> Its sweet and your heart is in the right place to try to save the turtles, but I have heard that when they are moved even if only a few yards, it more often than not destroys their inner compass type things to where they end up dying of starvation or something like that, at least thats what the experts at wetlands edge, place thats ran by 3M; in decatur Alabama taught the kids on a field trip my daughter took each yr in elementary school. I think its kind of you to get em outta the road and aint saying your killing them - just curious if anyone else ever heard of this or knows anything about it?


I used to have a nice pond and I'd always pick them up and put them in it. I know I would see some through out the summer, can't confirm if they were ones I got or transient though. It might be a kids thing like don't touch baby birds. I'd say they have a better chance being picked up than crossing highway though. Awesome animals.


----------



## TJC

alabamarose83 said:


> Hey everyone, hope yall have a great weekend. I still aint finding anything yet here in wayne co... But i agree with what so many have said on here that the conditions look prime and close to time! God bless y'all


I’ve been hunting Wayne county too. No luck here either


----------



## gbmillerman

alabamarose83 said:


> Its sweet and your heart is in the right place to try to save the turtles, but I have heard that when they are moved even if only a few yards, it more often than not destroys their inner compass type things to where they end up dying of starvation or something like that, at least thats what the experts at wetlands edge, place thats ran by 3M; in decatur Alabama taught the kids on a field trip my daughter took each yr in elementary school. I think its kind of you to get em outta the road and aint saying your killing them - just curious if anyone else ever heard of this or knows anything about it?


I think the rule is do not change the direction they are headed, so don’t turn them around or take them to a different place, just right across the road.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Hi everyone, was directed here from br5 about a question I have. When the soil is good for morels let say 50 degrees, how long have you all noticed does it take for morel growth. 5days? first signs, 10 days pick able? would appreciate your knowledge on this. Thanks. going crazy up here in MN, wishing you guys all the luck


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> Will do bud still have your number figured it be ok to save, I didn't ditch people's number unlike another person we all know lol Vern...


Hay, blame @br5, he was the one that suggested i delete all the numbers except his. told me that all of "those people" would be bugging me for private tutoring on how to find shrooms. turns out he only wanted me to just help him. he said "screw" those other guys..


----------



## noskydaddy

Caroo said:


> lmao, thanks Ttom.


Welcome @Caroo, there are a few of us in the 
Northern part of the state.

It's still early for most of us but it's starting to happen. 
Get out when you can and don't stop until its over.


----------



## deleted

Caroo said:


> Hey all, new to the forum but not the fungi. I live and hunt in the northeast corner of the state. This weather has us messed up . . .and facebook haunts me with pics of the last few years hunts. Sadness!


Welcome aboard Caroo..Face book is evil..lol. we act like school kids alot around here but when it gets time to take care of business..we get down to bussiness


----------



## noskydaddy

Hey @Tess 

My best friend is a turtle saver too. 
He loves turtles so much we called 
him "TURDY" growing up.

He has a beautiful African Tortoise 
named Don Mattingly.

Perfect specimen! Friendly like a dog too! 
He eats food out of your hand. Hangs out. 

Check it out...


----------



## fishinbrad

T tom said:


> Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced compass that actually works, I'm 0 for 4 at the moment. I might not be the sharpest knife in the drawer, but I do know the Sun does not shine from the north.


Tom, but a vintage Tru Nord off eBay. Mine is about 40 years old and works perfectly every time. They'll run $20-40 depending on which type of case and condition.


----------



## wade

Finding Nothing


----------



## morelsxs

Are you makin' Robin do all the hard work?


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> Ya I don't usually give my phone number out to very many people at all, and then some sumbich get it just to throw it away. Hell I bet he didn't even shread them.


I sent them all to @Paula-Joy, she said that she would like to organize next years Foray, told her to call you and @guff a few times for your help...lmao


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> Tom you’re an ass lol


Thanks Tess, all of these other pricks around here treat me like a red headed step child..you are my one true friend !!!


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> Thanks Tess, all of these other pricks around here treat me like a red headed step child..you are my one true friend !!!



As a red head, I resent being lumped in with you @vern 

Pick another hair color and get off my cloud sir!


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> Welcome young lady.
> Please be forewarned, we have a resident stalker on here. I'm not gonna mention his name, but his initils are @vern.


Hay...i only stalk the ladys around here. i hide from the rest of you bums, just ask @elmgirl . hehehe


----------



## Raybone

New to the group ,not the shrooms! Lookin forward to a great season!!


----------



## alabamarose83

br5 said:


> I used to have a nice pond and I'd always pick them up and put them in it. I know I would see some through out the summer, can't confirm if they were ones I got or transient though. It might be a kids thing like don't touch baby birds. I'd say they have a better chance being picked up than crossing highway though. Awesome animals.


They are awesome and like the bees they are disappearing fast


----------



## deleted

I'm taking the weekend off..haven't done my laundry in almost a week and i'm out of clean underwear. those adult pampers just cost to much..lol. ill go out Monday and find all the ones that the hipsters missed..lmao.


----------



## guff76

noskydaddy said:


> As a red head, I resent being lumped in with you @vern
> 
> Pick another hair color and get off my cloud sir!


Ditto as I am a red head also


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> Ditto as I am a red head also


And all this time i thought that @noskydaddy was a yellow bellied sap sucker..lmao


----------



## Shroom man

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Hi everyone, was directed here from br5 about a question I have. When the soil is good for morels let say 50 degrees, how long have you all noticed does it take for morel growth. 5days? first signs, 10 days pick able? would appreciate your knowledge on this. Thanks. going crazy up here in MN, wishing you guys all the luck


From what I have seen, they will stand for several days and not grow at all during cool weather, but then get warm weather or humid conditions and they can double size within a few hours, and more appear... As long as it doesn't get dry they seem to last about three weeks.


----------



## Morell thief

Tess said:


> It’s been illegal for a little while. Have to have a pro identify them and proof they did or take the course they only offered once, on the weekend we had our kids and no time for it. Pisses me off they only offer it once a year. Especially when it costs $75-125.


that really sucks. I would think if your still alive & eating what you find would be proof enuf... lol


----------



## Morell thief

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Yeah, the mushroom God's definitely like you better than me.. If I'm not asking them for truck loads of mushrooms, I'm usually cussing at them.. I'll have to try your technique next time.. Back pain is the worst.. It's hard to do anything when it hurts to walk.. You've gotta be pretty tough if you're out there mushroom hunting with a back injury..
> 
> I'm not sure what I'd do with a truck bed full of mushrooms.. Everyone I know would be eating mushrooms that's for sure.. I'd freeze enough to last me until the next season, and the rest would probably get donated to a homeless shelter or something..
> 
> If you'll bait your own hook and take off the fish you catch that's better than 95% of females I've ever met.. I don't mind dispatching an animal if I'm going to eat it.. I make sure it's as quick and as painless as possible for the animal.. I don't believe in going out and killing for sport though.. I have a problem with that and I believe there's a special spot in Hell reserved for people who do that..


talking about women & fishing, it gets kinda funny. My first wife, when I took her fishing, I had to bait the hook & cast it out. Then I showed her how to reel the fish in. I went back to my Dad & went back to fishing myself. then I heard a commotion where she was & looked down there to see what was going on. She had a fish on. I told her to reel it in, so what did she do? She put the pole on shoulder, turned around & ran up the bank dragging the fish out of the water. I thought I would laugh myself insane...lol


----------



## Morell thief

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'm the same way.. I've never met an animal I didn't like.. I've met plenty of people I didn't care for though..


I don't trust anybody that my dog don't like!


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> As a red head, I resent being lumped in with you @vern
> 
> Pick another hair color and get off my cloud sir!


Seems like a good time to say that im glad to see that most of my comrades here except for @noskydaddy and @T tom can take a rash of s**t from me and dish it out as well..the other boards while informative are boring as hell..lmao


----------



## Morell thief

I went out yesterday & all I found was stepped on mayflowers


----------



## jashroomer

Just spent 4 plus hours in Morgan Monroe, no mushrooms and the turkeys didn't find my call very sexy. On top of that, left the house, got to the woods at daylight, and realized i left my wallet and hunting license at home. 
I did have a doe walk to with in 15 feet of me while i was sitting and taking a break, she never did see me.


----------



## Morell thief

br5 said:


> There almost like a slide rule these days. I always carry one, compass not a slide rule that is. GPS is great, but says go 3 miles west to way point. Not much good if you don't know which way west is. It will also lead you there, but I don't like using that feature cause you need to be looking at it frequently and it keeps me from looking up for elms. Might try boy scout supple or Dicks sporting goods.


I use a lensatic compass, they work good


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Went for a short walk to my early spot in Wabash County. Still about a week too soon. The trillium and mayapples were just starting to grow.


----------



## br5

Morell thief said:


> I use a lensatic compass, they work good


Just took this picture and that's mine is as well. Made by Coleman.


----------



## br5

Here's what red buds are doing in Kokomo. Probably need to zoo. In, but their just now showing slight pink color.


----------



## br5

Tess said:


> I’ve always been a slam of the breaks and save the turtle kind of gal. They deserve a chance to live and the roads are the fastest way to die. So regardless of direction I point them towards water if they’re a water turtle or woods if they’re a land turtle. I need a bumper sticker that says, “ Will slam on breaks to save the turtles, back off”. LOL


I'm with you on that Tess, always like remotes anyway. Once stopped for a 6' blue racer. He coiled up like a rattlesnake when I got close so I thought I'd use my cobra methods on him. Come to find out I don't posess and cobra catching methods and I took him to side of road where once he let go of my thumb he was free.


----------



## browneyedsusan

Just tromped through Camp Atterbury for a little bit. Nothing. Feels too early?


----------



## deleted

browneyedsusan said:


> Just tromped through Camp Atterbury for a little bit. Nothing. Feels too early?


welcome aboard young lady. for you should be just another week there.


----------



## mmh

Tess said:


> View attachment 5710
> View attachment 5711
> I save turtles mother fuckers even the ones that’ll bite your fucking fingers off lol


Had a huge Snapper scratching at the back door. I wanted to open that door and the front door and let her pass through, Wife frowned upon this idea. So I used a trash can and a snow shovel to take her to a swamp nearby.


----------



## funamongus

this season sucks in Monroe county! very few greys, no blacks and already finding yellows! found 29 on the yr, usually would have about 200 already, hopefully conditions get better for you guys up north. Weather here was not right for them, morels are finicky creature. VERY DISAPOINTED!


----------



## elmgirl

Had to help my old mans parents move tosay so no huntin for me til we finish however itll probably b too late so i think well make camp in back of trucj somewhere in Sullivan county get up with the light n hunt all day


----------



## mmh

Raybone said:


> New to the group ,not the shrooms! Lookin forward to a great season!!


Welcome to this twisted yet dedicated group of fungi friends.


----------



## J Rolin

Been all over half of our forty acres here, checking the usual spots and nothing. This morning, picking up twigs and limbs 40 feet from the back door and found these in the grass under two dead apple trees. The largest of the yellows would have been 8" or so if I'd found em on thursday. Gonna forego mowing in this area for a few more days and see what happens. Southern Dearborn Co, IN


----------



## Bingoman

In Vigo County we found 4 Grey's. Seems to early but next weekend looks alright.


----------



## wade

Nothing


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> I know it's nothing to write home about but, the monkey is finally off my back and I'm not talking about @vern. That faqr was getting heavy.
> SE Henry Co
> View attachment 5754


Congrats..now you are tied with @finderoftheshrooms @ one each..lmao
Seriously though, im glad you are about to get in the zone pal.


----------



## Steve 2298

wade said:


> Its.... Go Time !!!
> Get your Rest...
> And in the Woods Before Sun Up..
> Be There!! No Sleep'n in!!
> Everyday Now!!
> Its.... Go Time !!!


I have got up and went every day. I have hit my 30 year patches, I have scouted new patches, I have seen great patches of ramps, I have found a fondness of Pheasant Back, I have hiked 3 to 6 miles a day in some of the best land under the most perfect temps and moisture all signs are right but it is now 4/28/18 and I still have No Morels. But I must say I have not given up. my back hurts, my allergies are saying stay home, but I swear this will be the biggest year ever! Maybe even better than the year of 98. In the mean time its pheasant back and Tequila!


----------



## alabamarose83

Finally found four lil bitty ones today! Yay


----------



## Steve 2298

Tess said:


> View attachment 5710
> View attachment 5711
> I save turtles mother fuckers even the ones that’ll bite your fucking fingers off lol


I save them for dinner!


----------



## br5

br5 said:


> I'm with you on that Tess, always like remotes anyway. Once stopped for a 6' blue racer. He coiled up like a rattlesnake when I got close so I thought I'd use my cobra methods on him. Come to find out I don't posess and cobra catching methods and I took him to side of road where once he let go of my thumb he was free.


Lol meant reptiles not remotes.


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Had to help my old mans parents move tosay so no huntin for me til we finish however itll probably b too late so i think well make camp in back of trucj somewhere in Sullivan county get up with the light n hunt all day


Nicely


----------



## Pgoss

I found this thread a few weeks ago and have been working my way through, mostly following along a few days behind the action... but I read it all. Don’t think I am any smarter for it, but I know which one of you is a jerk and which two of you are not morons. (I think that fits the vibe here)

Been hunting these little boogers all my life. This year I have gone out a few times in Fountain and Tippecanoe and have come up empty handed for all my hunting. Found a single yellow in my back yard in Lafayette a few days ago.... and yes, I dirtied a pan, plate, and fork for one morel!

Thanks for the entertaining read so far. This seems like a fun crowd.


----------



## Pabst

Got the name change taken care of wade. Also found about 12 today. Yellows, blacks and peckerheads. Hopefully this coming week I do alot better. SW Lawrence county


----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## funamongus

hey wade just wondering how many you've found on the season and your thoughts on the action in Monroe county?


----------



## Luke Jeffries

These came out of Versailles, IN. this morning. All found in grassy area.


----------



## funamongus

Luke Jeffries said:


> These came out of Versailles, IN. this morning. All found in grassy area.
> View attachment 5758


well maybe theres hope around the Bloomington area then, those look nice and fresh, I used to go to church camp down there when I was a kid hoosier hills Baptist camp


----------



## wade

Today's Find..


----------



## funamongus




----------



## funamongus

a few for dinner tonight


----------



## Pgoss

wade said:


> Today's Find..
> View attachment 5759


As a recovering beer nerd, is the zombie dust fresh?

Side note, in attempts to stay married I have given up beer. Will trade stout cellar for fungus.


----------



## Luke Jeffries

br5 said:


> Luke,
> Don't take me wrong not trying to call you out or be a dick. It's just that your methods are new and interesting. If I could reliably pick 5 lbs a year on my property that would be a big win. Pictures from you is just the motivation I need to get serious, that's all. I guarantee, you post pics of what your saying and the whole Indiana forum with light up. We share in each other's finds here to spurr each other on.


I completely understand. I'll do my best.


----------



## wade

Pabst said:


> Got the name change taken care of wade. Also found about 12 today. Yellows, blacks and peckerheads. Hopefully this coming week I do alot better. SW Lawrence county


@Pabst ..Pabst...thats a cool one
or a cold one...
Yep they are up.. some been up and gettin old
.some new..and some still not up yet..
Pabst.hit me


----------



## mmh

morelas must-shroom said:


> Went for a short walk to my early spot in Wabash County. Still about a week too soon. The trillium and mayapples were just starting to grow.





fishman said:


> So I think next week up north any thoughts[/
> 
> 
> fishman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to a couple early spots in Lagrange county ,we need some rain and warmth
> 
> 
> 
> I intended to reply to you and do not recall if I did so here goes possibly the 2nd try I am in your area and soil temps for the last five days are where we need them to be. This coming weeks temps. will get them going. I think next weekend will be a good chance. Good luck.
Click to expand...


----------



## wade

@funamongus and everyone we have found About 50? I think..
I thought I would have found more today.
They are still coming up and we will continue to find around Bloomington ..


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> Must be a Scorpio thing I guess. Lol


Are Scorpio's after Oct 20th?


----------



## deleted

Guff is about brain dead from trying to figure out ha to post a pic from his phone so this pic that he took was his kid finding his first morel..








and he has the golf club..lmao


----------



## alabamarose83

Hey guys how can i learn and know for sure other edible fungi that i may find this time of year... Next question, noticed a morel seller on Craigslist is also selling "fresh" chicken of woods and oysters (not one hundred percent sure thats the species in his pics) but I'm guessing those are also growing this time of year? 

I found four very small morels in the park today, well i found three my wonderful husband popped his morel cherry lol he found one too!!! Found em in centerville/richmond area, may apples/may pops aint even all the way up an bloomed yet or umbrelled out completely... Most found in moss patches and most shocking to me only one was even remotely near a tree! Others we just happen to notice as the dog got tangled in shrub and briar type bushes... The one that was thumb size (biggest of the four) was near a walnut tree, i thought it an ash but im ignorant to my tree species y'all, my husband pointed out a valid point to me that i was standing by walnut shells taking that pic so seemed to be walnut tree, it looked healthy i always been told to look for dead, dying or distressed sweet sap trees... God bless you all!


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> Guff is about brain dead from trying to figure out ha to post a pic from his phone so this pic that he took was his kid finding his first morel..
> View attachment 5765
> 
> and he has the golf club..lmao


I had to add the golf club for shits n grins and for @Inthewild


----------



## Inthewild

vern said:


> Guff is about brain dead from trying to figure out ha to post a pic from his phone so this pic that he took was his kid finding his first morel..
> View attachment 5765
> 
> and he has the golf club..lmao


Ummm...its a morel club, 
@guff76 knows that. @nutsak and @Chris B have golf clubs. Do i need to explain the reasoning? Ha


----------



## guff76

Inthewild said:


> Ummm...its a morel club,
> @guff76 knows that. @nutsak and @Chris B have golf clubs. Do i need to explain the reasoning? Ha


My bad guess I need clunked in the head by the morel club n get me straight lol


----------



## guff76

I'm going with the 3 or 4 iron they are a lil taller than the rest of the ones I have
They will be very useful in couple weeks already see the advantage over a stick


----------



## noskydaddy

alabamarose83 said:


> Hey guys how can i learn and know for sure other edible fungi that i may find this time of year... Next question, noticed a morel seller on Craigslist is also selling "fresh" chicken of woods and oysters (not one hundred percent sure thats the species in his pics) but I'm guessing those are also growing this time of year?
> 
> I found four very small morels in the park today, well i found three my wonderful husband popped his morel cherry lol he found one too!!! Found em in centerville/richmond area, may apples/may pops aint even all the way up an bloomed yet or umbrelled out completely... Most found in moss patches and most shocking to me only one was even remotely near a tree! Others we just happen to notice as the dog got tangled in shrub and briar type bushes... The one that was thumb size (biggest of the four) was near a walnut tree, i thought it an ash but im ignorant to my tree species y'all, my husband pointed out a valid point to me that i was standing by walnut shells taking that pic so seemed to be walnut tree, it looked healthy i always been told to look for dead, dying or distressed sweet sap trees... God bless you all!


I would never buy mushies from someone on Craigslist. 
...Or Jenny Craig's List.
I'd suggest you don't either.

As for education, you could get library books free or buy some,
you could follow some mycologists on FB or YouTube, 
(Paul Stamets & Adam Haritan are brilliant), and perhaps best of all, you can try and find
a *local mushroom hunting club *and get real world exposure. 

I think learning directly from people directly is
probably the best way to get a well-rounded perspective 
on mushrooms.

Think like a fungi and branch out! Great question.


----------



## Inthewild

guff76 said:


> I'm going with the 3 or 4 iron they are a lil taller than the rest of the ones I have


Just remember...keep your head down.


----------



## deleted

Inthewild said:


> Ummm...its a morel club,
> @guff76 knows that. @nutsak and @Chris B have golf clubs. Do i need to explain the reasoning? Ha


one more and they could have a foursome..they should ask @nutsak to join in...he said that all he was finding is golf balls..lmao


----------



## Kevin Burris

browneyedsusan said:


> Just tromped through Camp Atterbury for a little bit. Nothing. Feels too early?


North side?


----------



## elmgirl

Just a few on the way home...


----------



## noskydaddy

elmgirl said:


> View attachment 5763
> Just a few on the way home...


Outstanding!


----------



## elmgirl

Im gettin antsy next road trip (scheduled roadtrip anyway) is mothers day weekend itll either be Wisconsin or Illinois


----------



## J Rolin

Luke Jeffries said:


> These came out of Versailles, IN. this morning. All found in grassy area.
> View attachment 5758





Luke Jeffries said:


> These came out of Versailles, IN. this morning. All found in grassy area.
> View attachment 5758


Versailles is about fifteen miles from me. I think we have a silly season this year


----------



## Caroo

*out for 3hrs in Allen County, finally found other shrooms and other good greens. Also found more trash than I could carry out. And people are #nostraw. . . . How bout #iaintyourmama*


----------



## Pabst

Caroo said:


> View attachment 5780
> View attachment 5781
> *out for 3hrs in Allen County, finally found other shrooms and other good greens. Also found more trash than I could carry out. And people are #nostraw. . . . How bout #iaintyourmama*


Pathetic isn't, what makes a person think it's ok to just toss trash in the woods.


----------



## scottyg11

Some more yellows today by dying small elms in a patch of grasses


----------



## scottyg11

Forgot to attach


----------



## scottyg11

@indy-nebo. Looking to hunt central Marion county every day this week. Thoughts on if we are still a little early. I’ll be driving home from Martin county after tomorrow’s hunt. I went out to a few places in Marion County and none of my spots look ready.

Thanks for the feedback.

Scotty


----------



## deleted

scottyg11 said:


> @indynebo. Looking to hunt central Marion county every day this week. Thoughts on if we are still a little early. I’ll be driving home from Martin county after tomorrow’s hunt. I went out to a few places in Marion County and none of my spots look ready.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Scotty


Scotty, click edit and put a - between indy and nebo...indy-nebo and then he will be notified that you mentioned his name.


----------



## indy_nebo

mmh said:


> Had a huge Snapper scratching at the back door. I wanted to open that door and the front door and let her pass through, Wife frowned upon this idea. So I used a trash can and a snow shovel to take her to a swamp nearby.


U know what u call it when u screw like a turtle right? 
A slow poke. 
Wa wa waaaaa....



scottyg11 said:


> @indynebo. Looking to hunt central Marion county every day this week. Thoughts on if we are still a little early. I’ll be driving home from Martin county after tomorrow’s hunt. I went out to a few places in Marion County and none of my spots look ready.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Scotty


Man, I wish I had better news for u regarding Marion county. It has definitely started here, but it's been too damn cold and TOO DAMN DRY!!! God its aggravating... and it's supposed to get down to FREEZING tonight!!! Oh, I wanted badly to hit the spots I found some the other day to see if there was any new growth to pick in order to save them from the freeze but I just couldn't get there today. I know there are some isolated patches to be found out there, but its def not full swing. 
Now that I think about it, I'm kind of glad the cold has held things off this late, since the forecast for later this coming week is looking IMMACULATE!!! Rainy and warm. Next weekend should be a bevy of beautiful shroomage.
Nevertheless, I will be spending ALL day Monday hunting, if u want to team up and hit some serious woods. Lmk what ur availability is man.


----------



## indy_nebo

I so wanted to leave these little guys to grow yesterday, but they were feet from a popular trail and if they would have grown another inch they would have been very noticeable. They were very hard to spot tho...


----------



## indy_nebo

Here's some good eye exercise for ya'll to pass the time. There is one tiny gray in this pic. I named him Waldo...


----------



## Gudenhot

If you are not finding shrooms now, I recommend a new hobby.


----------



## guff76

indy_nebo said:


> View attachment 5787
> 
> Here's some good eye exercise for ya'll to pass the time. There is one tiny gray in this pic. I named him Waldo...


That one fairly easy even someone who hasn't ever found one in the woods spotted it


----------



## gbmillerman

elmgirl said:


> Im gettin antsy next road trip (scheduled roadtrip anyway) is mothers day weekend itll either be Wisconsin or Illinois


Elmgirl yoy hunt McCormick right? I’m gonna be there Thursday, just seeming if you had an update or had been there. I’ll be out regardless, just hoping for some good signs.


----------



## Conway

funamongus said:


> hey wade just wondering how many you've found on the season and your thoughts on the action in Monroe county?


Not Wade but found 3 greys in southern Monroe Co. All singles. Still kind of a novice so maybe missed some. Hunted hard though for about 2 hrs


----------



## fishman

vern said:


> lol, the main thing i was concerned about was just to be able to find my way back to where i parked if i got turned around..Thanks pal..


https://www.ebay.com/i/232733438805?chn=ps try one of these use to be able to get them for $30 looks like they went up a bit I have used these they are flawless and small


----------



## fishman

Caroo said:


> View attachment 5780
> View attachment 5781
> *out for 3hrs in Allen County, finally found other shrooms and other good greens. Also found more trash than I could carry out. And people are #nostraw. . . . How bout #iaintyourmama*


I think its going to pop up north this week .A couple of high 70 days and rain should do the trick !


----------



## fishman

Hey I don't glow under black light , wait I better check


----------



## fishman

guff76 said:


> Are Scorpio's after Oct 20th?


Not sure I am a Scorpio born on Halloween


----------



## fishman

scottyg11 said:


> @indynebo. Looking to hunt central Marion county every day this week. Thoughts on if we are still a little early. I’ll be driving home from Martin county after tomorrow’s hunt. I went out to a few places in Marion County and none of my spots look ready.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Scotty


Should be this week up north , went to a early spot in Lagrange county still didn't look ready . 70's and rain this week should do it I think .


----------



## scottyg11

vern said:


> Scotty, click edit and put a - between indy and nebo...indy-nebo and then he will be notified that you mentioned his name.


Thank you Kindly


----------



## scottyg11

indy_nebo said:


> U know what u call it when u screw like a turtle right?
> A slow poke.
> Wa wa waaaaa....
> 
> 
> Man, I wish I had better news for u regarding Marion county. It has definitely started here, but it's been too damn cold and TOO DAMN DRY!!! God its aggravating... and it's supposed to get down to FREEZING tonight!!! Oh, I wanted badly to hit the spots I found some the other day to see if there was any new growth to pick in order to save them from the freeze but I just couldn't get there today. I know there are some isolated patches to be found out there, but its def not full swing.
> Now that I think about it, I'm kind of glad the cold has held things off this late, since the forecast for later this coming week is looking IMMACULATE!!! Rainy and warm. Next weekend should be a bevy of beautiful shroomage.
> Nevertheless, I will be spending ALL day Monday hunting, if u want to team up and hit some serious woods. Lmk what ur availability is man.


Let me talk to the better half. She’s off on Mondays and generally likes to go out with me. We are headed out today In a few hours. I drop off
My daughter at school at 8:00 am every weekday and I’m usually free most any day. I would definitely like to get out there with you and I very much appreciate the offer


----------



## br5

Woods in Kokomo, everything looks good, fear is by the time it gets warmer and rains I'll need a weed wacker to find em.


----------



## elmgirl

I


gbmillerman said:


> Elmgirl yoy hunt McCormick right? I’m gonna be there Thursday, just seeming if you had an update or had been there. I’ll be out regardless, just hoping for some good signs.


 They were finding small greys there friday ... Good luck


----------



## Raybone

Hunted Howard & Miami counties yesterday nothing, still to early me thinks!


----------



## deleted

_*Holy Crap...Thanks @fisherman , this is beyond cool. cant believe i never heard of it before. costs about $40 bucks on Amazon/ebay
Watch this video..i am ordering one today !!!*_





Just ordered a used one on ebay for $28 bucks. ill have it in a few days, ill give a quick review then..


----------



## deleted

fishman said:


> Hey I don't glow under black light , wait I better check


All righty then...a fresh comedian in the group...lmao. the burden is a heavy load for an old man like me..i need all the help i can get. keep up the good work...


----------



## wade

We Must Ho and Work in our Garlic Today
Might Hit a Roadside spot on the way Home just about sunset


----------



## indy_nebo

Gudenhot said:


> If you are not finding shrooms now, I recommend a new hobby.


Whoa there killer, that's a bold statement at this point.


----------



## browneyedsusan

Thanks, vern! 
Happy hunting, everyone.


----------



## morelsxs

morelas must-shroom said:


> Went for a short walk to my early spot in Wabash County. Still about a week too soon. The trillium and mayapples were just starting to grow.


Glad to see you've gotten out! Hope this finds you doing well and in good spirits! 



vern said:


> Guff is about brain dead from trying to figure out ha to post a pic from his phone so this pic that he took was his kid finding his first morel..


Great photo! A day I'm sure he'll remember . . .


----------



## deleted

indy_nebo said:


> Whoa there killer, that's a bold statement at this point.


@Gudenhot , brother i know that you didnt mean to be off key but better words could have been chosen. Half of the state is standing by for there first chance to get out and join the "i finally got one club"..lol. its been an extra long wait for everybody....on the other hand, i have stuffed my pie hole twice already with fresh shrooms and going for another load today.....m,m, good..its coming soon for everybody so gear up and be ready to hit the ground running or you may just get an ass chewing from yours truly...


----------



## wade

Tess said:


> So the seasonal issues and weirdness we’re having are from the La Niña. We had a frost advisory around the Evansville area last night and I had to cover the few veggies I have out. So I wonder if that might’ve killed them off for the year? A warm rain again might help. I dunno.


The Mystery part of Our Hunt ...
Will always be...
And Man.. don't we all, Love it !!!
It keeps us...
Thankfully...


----------



## mmh

fishman said:


> https://www.ebay.com/i/232733438805?chn=ps try one of these use to be able to get them for $30 looks like they went up a bit I have used these they are flawless and small


I use a Back track also, has never let me down but I still always have a compass as a back up.


----------



## mmh

fishman said:


> I think its going to pop up north this week .A couple of high 70 days and rain should do the trick !


Ill be hitting it next weekend in Steuben County.


----------



## wade

Enjoy Sunday Indiana


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> Enjoy Sunday Indiana
> View attachment 5829


Well that don't look like hoeing the garlic lol


----------



## wade

guff76 said:


> Well that don't look like hoeing the garlic lol


I'm Gettin there


----------



## indy_nebo

scottyg11 said:


> Let me talk to the better half. She’s off on Mondays and generally likes to go out with me. We are headed out today In a few hours. I drop off
> My daughter at school at 8:00 am every weekday and I’m usually free most any day. I would definitely like to get out there with you and I very much appreciate the offer


Cool man. If u want to get a joint venture going just shoot me an email with ur # and I'll txt u. Just found two nice fresh yellows this morning, took my son along so he could pick his 1st!

Def one of those moments I will remember for the rest of my life!


----------



## indy_nebo

Wade u got me craving some G-ball!

I went to Trader Joe's the other day and they sell their beers singly so u can sample. I picked up one of the beers that only they carry and it is pretty darn good! I'm enjoying it right now watching the pacers game.


----------



## wade

Yep..I was surprised and Happy to see that Kroger Now has some 3-Floyds


----------



## elmgirl

Today in owen county someone posted 70 yellas .... Yesterday we found 15 small greys and two ppl at lieber found blacks....here goes the short quick season all in same county


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> Enjoy Sunday Indiana
> View attachment 5829


*MY MAN!*


----------



## deleted

well the old man struck pay dirt again today. still hoping those big yellers make an appearance soon. found a few so far but something seems fishy. went to six trees that i pounded last year and so far, notta.


----------



## Jason Ducharme

noskydaddy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Since we had such a good thread last year, I thought I'd make a fresh one for 2018.
> 
> Can you please post your morel outings here for everyone to enjoy like last year?
> 
> I can feel it coming on even though it's only February.
> 
> Hope all you HOOSIERS are well!
> 
> @noskydaddy


----------



## wade

Planted Our Garlic late on December 3rd 
Today is the first time we've been back to look at it since then...
it's Looking Good..not many weeds to Hoe.... We will Harvest By July 4th


----------



## Jason Ducharme

Went out today between Frankfort and Lafayette. Didnt see any out at Camp Collum maybe need a good rain.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

vern said:


> well the old man struck pay dirt again today. still hoping those big yellers make an appearance soon. found a few so far but something seems fishy. went to six trees that i pounded last year and so far, notta.
> View attachment 5854
> View attachment 5853
> View attachment 5851


Nice pics Vern. Keep ut up.


----------



## deleted

morelas must-shroom said:


> Nice pics Vern. Keep ut up.


Thanks old man..lol. bet you boys up north are chompin at the bit to hit those honey holes hiding up there..


----------



## Crawdaddy

Went out with @eternalsunking and some friends to Hoosier National and found a total of 5 yesterday.


----------



## Pgoss

Jason Ducharme said:


> Went out today between Frankfort and Lafayette. Didnt see any out at Camp Collum maybe need a good rain.


That location is less than 20 miles from me and I had to google it... never heard of the place. I suppose if the shrooms were not out... I don’t need to go!


----------



## wayne hall

Reporting in from Newton County up here in the northwest corner. Went out today and found 7 small grays. About the size of your pinky. Not sure how i ever saw them but i did.


----------



## deleted

Crawdaddy said:


> Went out with @eternalsunking and some friends to Hoosier National and found a total of 5 yesterday.


did you mean five lbs..lmao
how did it look in there, promising ?


----------



## wade

Crawdaddy said:


> Went out with @eternalsunking and some friends to Hoosier National and found a total of 5 yesterday.


Man..What the heck do ya think is going on..will more be up there soon?


----------



## Crawdaddy

5 total shrooms unfortunately. The conditions looked good in the bottoms by a creek where there was Sun. That's where we found all of them. None of them were found super close to each other. Most of the woods still looks like it needs a little more time. I'm excited for the rain and temperatures in the forecast.


----------



## Crawdaddy

wade said:


> Man..What the heck do ya think is going on..will more be up there soon?


I think everything is set to explode once we get this rain and actual warm and humid air.


----------



## deleted

Crawdaddy said:


> 5 total shrooms unfortunately. The conditions looked good in the bottoms by a creek where there was Sun. That's where we found all of them. None of them were found super close to each other. Most of the woods still looks like it needs a little more time. I'm excited for the rain and temperatures in the forecast.


Man its tough all over. even those Kentucky boys are having a tough go of it.
something strange is happening between here and there, cant quite put my finger on it...


----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> @finderoftheshrooms I just thought of something buddy. I haven't heard from our friend Mr. Wong, you don't suppose he's still at the bottom of that honey hell hole do ya. Lol


Lmao I forgot all about that.. I hope he didn't try and go down there by himself.. If he did he very well could still be down there lol.. Mr. Wong, are you still alive buddy? Are you lost in the honey Hell hole? Let me know if you need rescued.. I'll come find you for a small fee..

I haven't been on here in a few days.. Looks like I have some catching up to do.. I had a great weekend again this week though.. Didn't find any mushrooms but I got to spend some time with family I don't get to see very often.. We went out and hunted some private land yesterday.. Ground looks optimal but they're still not popping yet up here.. I didn't even bother looking today.. Decided to break out my fishing gear and go after some Crappie instead.. I didn't have any problems finding them.. Got into a decent school of white bass also..


----------



## br5

Kokomo is on the board, but not BR5. My son and his girl friend took a walk behind the house and found these. Really fresh, he didn't have a lot of details on location surroundings etc. Rain mid week and warmer temps will make things happen.


----------



## br5

Okay to get an idea where we are season wise. I took 1st pic when only three little ones came up. Put mason jars on two and watered area with hose if it got too dry. 8 days later is last pic and you can see size of ones under jars compared to ones that came up around them. Next weekend it's on here!


----------



## guff76

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Lmao I forgot all about that.. I hope he didn't try and go down there by himself.. If he did he very well could still be down there lol.. Mr. Wong, are you still alive buddy? Are you lost in the honey Hell hole? Let me know if you need rescued.. I'll come find you for a small fee..
> 
> I haven't been on here in a few days.. Looks like I have some catching up to do.. I had a great weekend again this week though.. Didn't find any mushrooms but I got to spend some time with family I don't get to see very often.. We went out and hunted some private land yesterday.. Ground looks optimal but they're still not popping yet up here.. I didn't even bother looking today.. Decided to break out my fishing gear and go after some Crappie instead.. I didn't have any problems finding them.. Got into a decent school of white bass also..
> View attachment 5865


Yea them some nice crappies! Now just need some shrooms to go with them n damn that's some good eats! 
You catch them on the river?


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> View attachment 5871
> Kokomo is on the board, but not BR5. My son and his girl friend took a walk behind the house and found these. Really fresh, he didn't have a lot of details on location surroundings etc. Rain mid week and warmer temps will make things happen.


Way to go kids...dont tell the old man anything. make him work for his dinner, hope you didnt even share. he needs to get the lead out and man up...


----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## Guest

guff76 said:


> Yea them some nice crappies! Now just need some shrooms to go with them n damn that's some good eats!
> You catch them on the river?


Not really the river but not really the reservoir either.. I caught them in the backwater of the Mississinewa.. Out by hogs back..



Tess said:


> @finderoftheshrooms you coming along this weekend to the brown county shindig?


I'm seriously considering it.. If you guys are gonna be there then I probably will head down.. My girlfriend may get pissed, but mushroom season only comes around once a year.. I can find a new girlfriend any time of the year lol..


----------



## noskydaddy

Since we have a full moon tonight...

Harvest Moon 2017 - Overlooking US Steel


----------



## Shroom man

br5 said:


> View attachment 5872
> View attachment 5873
> Okay to get an idea where we are season wise. I took 1st pic when only three little ones came up. Put mason jars on two and watered area with hose if it got too dry. 8 days later is last pic and you can see size of ones under jars compared to ones that came up around them. Next weekend it's on here!


That's badass, did the jars do anything for the 2 I can't tell in the pic


----------



## Gudenhot

Tess said:


> So the seasonal issues and weirdness we’re having are from the La Niña. We had a frost advisory around the Evansville area last night and I had to cover the few veggies I have out. So I wonder if that might’ve killed them off for the year? A warm rain again might help. I dunno.


It's gonna be fine Tess. We could use a nice rain which doesn't appear to be coming. Have you had any luck yet?


----------



## Gudenhot

My ex got remarried yesterday. I wanted to do something nice. I gave her and her new hubby over 2 lbs of fresh picked morels today when they picked up my son. Okay, have I lost my freakin' mind or what???  Well, I know my son got to enjoy some and I've been picking lots here in SoIn the last several days.


----------



## Gudenhot

Tess said:


> Yeah we’ve found 20 altogether so far.


Good deal. I plan on hitting the woods again tomorrow. This heat wave coming sucks tho...


----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> Ya there' a girl on every corner the way I look at it. We'r gonna have a blast, tess ordered a couple of morel black lights, I just hope I don't have to eat crow when they work. My wife and her facefuc friends swears by them, even though she's never found a true morel. I'm slowly learning to choose my battles, I told her to order me one. Just so I can do a little night hunting ​


Gotta chose your battles wisely man.. It ain't worth winning the fight if it's gonna cost you half of everything you own.. I'd rather take a dive in the 1st round, keep my shit, and get laid.. Those black lights may aid us in our attempt to locate Mr. Wong's remains.. I bet they will make his bones glow.. If there are any bones left to find.. The coyotes and raccoons probably have them scattered all over hell's half acre by now.. Let this be a lesson to you rookie shroom hunters.. Don't go down into the honey hell hole by yourself.. If you do, coyotes will use your bones for chew toys.. R.I.P. Mr. Wong


----------



## Guest

Tess said:


> That’s so fucked up and funny. But if she’s a keeper she’ll be ok and understand that morels only come around for a couple months.


If she was a keeper I wouldn't have said that lol.. I mean she's a sweet girl and all, but we just don't have anything in common..


----------



## Gudenhot

Not sure why the military doesn't use the pattern, but I painted my jeep in morel camo a few years back. I still haven't found the damn thing...


----------



## Guest

Tess said:


> View attachment 5883
> View attachment 5882
> View attachment 5881
> 
> Just some shots from the other day that I enjoy and maybe you will, too.


The picture of the two mushrooms.. That's bad ass.. You have skills with a camera.


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> If I prove it works you guys better keep your effing mouths shut LMAO


I would just love to see a pic of you waving a black light along the ground in the dark...somebody might think that aliens had landed..lmao


----------



## Kokomorel

Hope today’s the day


----------



## Kokomorel

I’m having moreL with drawls


----------



## Kokomorel

70° today grow mushrooms grow


----------



## Kokomorel

I’ll need it the way the seasons been


----------



## Kokomorel

About time to start packing a cooler and getting ready for the day


----------



## Kokomorel

All I hear is morels popping


----------



## Kokomorel

Just can’t get that sound out of my head


----------



## Kokomorel

It’s like raindrops falling on my head


----------



## Kokomorel

Are you working or hunting today


----------



## Kokomorel

Got seven more days off before I go back I need some shrooms


----------



## Kokomorel

What county you Hunt


----------



## Kokomorel

If I don’t score today I will be going south


----------



## Kokomorel

You’re probably doing pretty good then down there


----------



## Kokomorel

I’ll be glad with the sackful


----------



## Kokomorel

Well in my head about 200 acres of private land a day Shirley I’ve got a fall over one


----------



## Kokomorel

Hell I may have to lay down to find some


----------



## Kokomorel

Well I’m about to head out to the woods maybe if I get there early enough I can use that black light


----------



## Kokomorel

Be careful night hunting with Wade


----------



## gbmillerman

Here we go! Gonna be a busy couple of weeks. The weather is lining up to push out some major shrooms this week, good luck everyone!! Fill those sacks!!


----------



## parrothead

I am really beginning to believe it just isn't going to happen around here like past years. Few people finding a few here and there is about it.


----------



## jashroomer

funamongus said:


> hey wade just wondering how many you've found on the season and your thoughts on the action in Monroe county?


I was there saturday and it still felt early, by the looks of the woods. Hit a couple of spots with no luck. Hopefully the storms and 70's will really get them up. Was planning on taking the next couple of days off, but after saturday decided to wait till the end of the week, if not the next.


----------



## Old man of the woods

parrothead said:


> I am really beginning to believe it just isn't going to happen around here like past years. Few people finding a few here and there is about it.


We found a bunch of really tiny ones Friday and left them there to grow but I am hoping the hard freeze didn't kill them.


----------



## parrothead

Where you at Old Man of the woods


----------



## Old man of the woods

parrothead said:


> Where you at Old Man of the woods


Boone county indiana


----------



## scoondog

walked all weekend to find one , never remember the woods looking more like December deer season than spring turkey season end of May, Brown / Jackson county line


----------



## Ironworker Eric

First time out and only been in the woods 20 mins!!!! Marion county


----------



## Rocker4x4

scoondog said:


> walked all weekend to find one , never remember the woods looking more like December deer season than spring turkey season end of May, Brown / Jackson county line


Haha i was thinking the same thing. Here is our report. Found right around 120 greys. 4 Blacks, and 8 yellows. I hope thats not all the yellows because i'm already scared its going to be a awful year for them. I keep saying this cool temp is just pushing them off compared to last year when they seemed kind of early.. We are in SE IN. I pray this weekend is going to be the weekend. Every year i get worried but they always seems to come haha


----------



## scottyg11

@indy_nebo 
[email protected]

Hit me up whenever


----------



## scottyg11

@indy_nebo where do I find your email??


----------



## wade

Some of Yall Know where I'm Hunting at for the next four days..and please keep it on the down low..cause I ain't tryn ti add to the frenzy that's about to happen soon enough.. so don't tell where I'm at Ok..
We will get pics.. when we can find cell phone reception .. it wont be often..
Still..here is a sample of what I found this morning after hunting only 5 minutes .
Yes that's my shadow...


----------



## br5

Shroom man said:


> That's badass, did the jars do anything for the 2 I can't tell in the pic

















Not really sure, but here is one of them when it first came up and when I picked it. Interesting thing was how others came up later and ended up being just as big. Last picture is everything I picked.


----------



## Peter Spallone

Left Indy yesterday. Was down there for a First Holy Communion. Shucks as I felt I was about a week too early. Should've checked out Eagle River Park any way.


----------



## jashroomer

wade said:


> Some of Yall Know where I'm Hunting at for the next four days..and please keep it on the down low..cause I ain't tryn ti add to the frenzy that's about to happen soon enough.. so don't tell where I'm at Ok..
> We will get pics.. when we can find cell phone reception .. it wont be often..
> Still..here is a sample of what I found this morning after hunting only 5 minutes .
> Yes that's my shadow...
> View attachment 5901
> View attachment 5902


Glad your finding some, spent several hours saturday just east of there and couldn't find any. Sitting on a couple of days vacation, waiting on more rain.


----------



## rick

scoondog said:


> walked all weekend to find one , never remember the woods looking more like December deer season than spring turkey season end of May, Brown / Jackson county line


I like that knife. Where did you buy it?


----------



## Shroom man

br5 said:


> View attachment 5903
> View attachment 5904
> Not really sure, but here is one of them when it first came up and when I picked it. Interesting thing was how others came up later and ended up being just as big. Last picture is everything I picked.
> View attachment 5905


Thanks good report


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> I know noothing, looks like big little green snake hill


That damn hill was frickin brutal


----------



## noskydaddy

The hundred year hunt continues!


----------



## Peter Spallone

I've been following this forum for a few weeks now. I'm using it to gauge my Wisconsin trips. I plan to head up this weekend and next. Rain this week should get things going.


----------



## indy_nebo

Hot damn, my first black morel!








Actually it was my wife who spotted it growing in a mulch bed.. coukd be a total fluke


----------



## Guest

Tess said:


> @finderoftheshrooms whats your name again? Mark?


Yeah.. My real name is Mark..

Well I decided to hit the road again in search of that elusive fungus.. Im down in Indy hunting with Nebo today. We've hit one spot so far and didn't find anything.. That's about to change though.. We are on our way to another spot now.. Where there's gonna be a motherlode waiting for us.. I can smell them in the air..


----------



## scoondog

rick said:


> I like that knife. Where did you buy it?


just look up mushroom knife on Amazon they have all kinds , I didn't even know they existed


----------



## Jarrod

Well I found 147 friday and Saturday here in southern IN.. In a place where I found over 400 last year. 80's all this week and no rain till later on.. Seasons gonna be a short one I think


----------



## scottyg11

Looked at a lot of dead and dying elms, some tulip poplars and a few sycamores in Marion County. 

This was all i found 









Hoping this rain helps out big time later this week


----------



## elmgirl

I'd say if you're not finding them go to the pines with sycamores mixed in


----------



## elmgirl

Sure wish I could have been out hunting today but had a college visit with my daughter she's graduating this year last one of my bunch


----------



## Crystal

Jarrod said:


> Well I found 147 friday and Saturday here in southern IN.. In a place where I found over 400 last year. 80's all this week and no rain till later on.. Seasons gonna be a short one I think


Where in Southern Indiana?


----------



## Ironworker Eric




----------



## fishman

vern said:


> _*Holy Crap...Thanks @fisherman , this is beyond cool. cant believe i never heard of it before. costs about $40 bucks on Amazon/ebay
> Watch this video..i am ordering one today !!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered a used one on ebay for $28 bucks. ill have it in a few days, ill give a quick review then..


Your welcome all my shrooming Buddys use these and have never done us wrong .The only complaint I might have is I tend to pay less attention because I am so confident in these things .


----------



## fishman

Tess said:


> View attachment 5884
> 
> Migration of black bird starlings.


Awsome picture's Tess , I also do a lot of nature stuff up north here . I do video and photography as a side job .


----------



## deleted

fishman said:


> Your welcome all my shrooming Buddys use these and have never done us wrong .The only complaint I might have is I tend to pay less attention because I am so confident in these things .


Got notice that mine shipped today, cant hardly wait to get it. read many reviews and not a single complaint. there is still enough season left so now i would be able to wonder into new areas without having to worry about where i am at and how the hell do i get out of here.
I kept telling myself like many others that the extremely late start wouldn't effect the yield...might even be better...well this will no doubt be the worst season ever for me. i dont know haw many trees that last year i killed have produced zero this year. i have had to stay out twice as long to find half as many. I just hope my friends up north dont have the same impact as down here was.


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> Got notice that mine shipped today, cant hardly wait to get it. read many reviews and not a single complaint. there is still enough season left so now i would be able to wonder into new areas without having to worry about where i am at and how the hell do i get out of here.
> I kept telling myself like many others that the extremely late start wouldn't effect the yield...might even be better...well this will no doubt be the worst season ever for me. i dont know haw many trees that last year i killed have produced zero this year. i have had to stay out twice as long to find half as many. I just hope my friends up north dont have the same impact as down here was.


What are you gonna do when you lose the backtrack @vern? 
Maybe you could buy a Back Track for the Back Track?

Call it a Track Back!

"Come on Back!"


----------



## br5

Your too early


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> What are you gonna do when you lose the backtrack @vern?
> Maybe you could buy a Back Track for the Back Track?
> 
> Call it a Track Back!
> 
> "Come on Back!"


Gotta like a guy with a positive attitude..lmao. ill bet that @finderoftheshrooms and @indy_nebo wish that they had one last year . I know that @br5 wont need one because he doesn't have to leave his back yard to get a load..lol. and @T tom could use one...he may never trust a compass ever again... and as for you...if you ever found one that wasn't buried in the sand, you could GPS it and find your way back to that area for next year, bada bing......somebody stop me..


----------



## morelsxs

fishman said:


> Awsome picture's Tess , I also do a lot of nature stuff up north here . I do video and photography as a side job .


Nice job, fishman. Do any of your side jobs include working w/realtors. If not, you should seriously consider it.


----------



## rockytop69

If anyone coming kokomo or going father north would wait on the rain


----------



## rockytop69

Temps good,sunshine good but the ground is dry. May apples 5-7 inches


----------



## noskydaddy

Just found 18 including a 6 pack cluster plus two.


----------



## Crawdaddy

Just returned from a hunt, and holy shit. We need rain in central Indiana. Where I was at looked about as arid as a desert.


----------



## Rocker4x4

Yes rain would do us good. The warm temps, it's going dry out fast.. We haven't had a awesome season in few years, so we are due. Im talking only 50 in woods that we use to get few hundred.. My grey woods produced average so far, who knows what yellows are going to do


----------



## deleted

Crawdaddy said:


> Just returned from a hunt, and holy shit. We need rain in central Indiana. Where I was at looked about as arid as a desert.


We have rain coming down south here on Friday morning. i hope it makes it up your way as well.
Its been and still wet in my area and hasn't done crap for me ! im finding some on every trip so far but its very few and i have to stay out twice as long as usual.


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Just found 18 including a 6 pack cluster plus two.


Man, those are a wild looking golden color. is it the lighting or do they really look like that ?


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> Man, those are a wild looking golden color. is it the lighting or do they really look like that ?


*POLLUTION!*


----------



## noskydaddy

T tom said:


> @noskydaddy I don't believe those are true morels, send them to me and I'll cook them up just to make sure. I'd hate to see you get sick buddy.


Funny buddy!


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> Man, those are a wild looking golden color. is it the lighting or do they really look like that ?


The sun was setting. I guess that's why they call it the Golden Hour @vern !


----------



## Guest

I can't believe I'm about to say this.. Today is May the 1st, and it's still too early for mushrooms in central Indiana.. Unbelievable, I've never experienced a season like this before.. We hit the woods in Indianapolis hard today.. I'm not exaggerating one bit when I say Nebo and I scoured every square inch of that woods.. It was 50 acres plus easily.. We looked high, we looked low, we looked in the sun, and we looked in the shade.. I'm confident we found every mushroom growing in that woods.. Our grand total for the day was five.. We hiked almost 10 miles and we found five damn mushrooms between the two of us.. The ground temps are optimal right now.. The moisture levels are the issue.. The ground is so dry it's cracking in most places.. Some of the bottom ground had some moisture left in it, but it was still too dry for my liking.. It definitely needs lubed up a little bit.. If I were talking about a female it would be a simple fix.. I could just take my shirt off and flex a little bit lol.. I don't think that will work with the ground though.. I guess I'm just gonna have to wait for the rain like everyone else.. We need to find that guy from Paynetown, the one on the bicycle.. Maybe he could lob a few carrots into the sky and make it rain.. Like the old time rain makers used to do.. Special thanks to @indy_nebo for taking me into one of his honey holes, and for letting me keep all of today's bounty.. We busted our asses for these mushrooms.. They are going to taste like a million bucks..


----------



## indy_nebo

Yeah, all I can say is F*CK LA NIÑA!

....screwy b*tch...


----------



## indy_nebo

scottyg11 said:


> @indy_nebo where do I find your email??


Should be able to click on my profile pic and find contact info I think... if not I'll just shoot u one in the next few days. I'm not going out again until it rains anyway. I cant believe how few I'm finding.
Last year was as dry as a popcorn cart and I still was able to come out of my big woods with a few lbs... I'm about to lose my mind


----------



## indy_nebo




----------



## morelas must-shroom

noskydaddy said:


> Just found 18 including a 6 pack cluster plus two.


Nice find Nosky. Nothing like a cluster to get the pulse going. I don't know about northwest Indiana, but the national weather service just posted a red flag fire warning for northeast Indiana. Local fire ban also. We better get rain this week or it's going to be slow picking . Some decent rainfall and they could start popping like the dandelions. Find out this weekend.


----------



## gbmillerman

morelas must-shroom said:


> Nice find Nosky. Nothing like a cluster to get the pulse going. I don't know about northwest Indiana, but the national weather service just posted a red flag fire warning for northeast Indiana. Local fire ban also. We better get rain this week or it's going to be slow picking . Some decent rainfall and they could start popping like the dandelions. Find out this weekend.


Ya,we are red flag as well, looks like rain possible tonight and for sure coming Wednesday and Thursday and then a cool down, could be perfect for the shrooms.


----------



## parrothead

I agree Vern. This year is so weird. We got 2 inches last week so my woods has plenty of moisture. It seems like each week we keep saying wait till next week.


----------



## Jarrod

Crystal said:


> Where in Southern Indiana?


Pike county


----------



## deleted

OK kids, hears the deal. rain is on the way soon...if things are still going like crap this weekend down here...prepare for the worst up there..


----------



## deleted

Guess what.lol. Paula-joy is coming across the river and going hunting with me again this morning.
mabie she will bring me some luck.


----------



## fishinbrad

All of this talk of moisture has me confused! Only place I've found them this year has been pretty dry soil! It seems that all the spots I found them the last few years are still cold soil and very damp but there's nothing to be found!


----------



## deleted

fishinbrad said:


> All of this talk of moisture has me confused! Only place I've found them this year has been pretty dry soil! It seems that all the spots I found them the last few years are still cold soil and very damp but there's nothing to be found!


If you figure it out, let me know pal. its squishy everywhere where.
I have only found about 45 so far this year. last year was more than double that..


----------



## elmgirl

Crawdaddy said:


> Just returned from a hunt, and holy shit. We need rain in central Indiana. Where I was at looked about as arid as a desert.


Most of it is under red flag advisory no fires due to how dry it is.... Supposed to get rain thurs n friday that way


----------



## elmgirl

Mannn im so ticked... Got up super early so i could have a couple hrs in the woods before work and i get to my spot i see 2 guys headin down the ravine. Its already a hard spot to check so with them headin down i decided since i was alone i better not take my butt down there ughhh im gonna start settin booby traps in my spots lmbo


----------



## hawks

Does anyone have a good phone app they would recommend for GPS/waypoints/platbooks etc? Thanks


----------



## Ironworker Eric

Working in the Bluffton, Indiana area today. Anyone finding them up this way?


----------



## jashroomer

I can tell you it is very dry in the west central part of the state, had to water all the transplants in my garden before the wilted. Hopefully you folks in the south things turn around in a hurry. I still have hope up here. The mini marathon is always the first saturday in May, several years i ran it then went to hunt Morgan/Putnam co. areas and found bags full, as well as Mother Day weekend some years.


----------



## wade

View attachment 5956
Only found 2 small Morels Yesterday on Our 2 hour Hjnt..still lol early &dry..
Going to hunt 30 miles south today


----------



## rockytop69

hawks said:


> Does anyone have a good phone app they would recommend for GPS/waypoints/platbooks etc? Thanks


Geohash+ for gps directions and onX hunt for map and platbook geohash free on hunt free for 7 days and then think was 14 dollars for year if u want to keep it.best of luck


----------



## hawks

rockytop69 said:


> Geohash+ for gps directions and onX hunt for map and platbook geohash free on hunt free for 7 days and then think was 14 dollars for year if u want to keep it.best of luck


Thanks for the info Rockytop


----------



## rockytop69

rockytop69 said:


> Geohash+ for gps directions and onX hunt for map and platbook geohash free on hunt free for 7 days and then think was 14 dollars for year if u want to keep it.best of luck


----------



## rockytop69

OnX hunt is free for 7 days then 14 dollars both pretty good


----------



## rockytop69

hawks said:


> Thanks for the info Rockytop


Your welcome


----------



## noskydaddy

3AD

6 more...


----------



## jslwalls

Well I’m going to vent a little. How the hell does it go from highs in the 50s and a wet April to 82 and a dust bowl. Lots of damage already done. My season is literally going to depend on wether or not I get this rain. Finding dried small ones.


----------



## wade

Nothing small ash & dogwoods on top of ridge


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> OK kids, hears the deal. rain is on the way soon...if things are still going like crap this weekend down here...prepare for the worst up there..


I'm really trying here, but I can't seem to follow your logic my man.. Are you implying that our season up north is somehow linked to your season down south? My season should just now be getting started.. We are a few days late, but It looks like the rain is coming just in time.. We should have a fairly normal season up here north of Indy.. You guys are welcome to come up here and hunt with me if you like.. I know how frustrating it is when your season doesn't pan out like you expect..


----------



## guff76

Found these yesterday in same area found one Saturday so they popped up in 2 days time. Hated to pick but was in public area so who knows if woulda been there by next time got back


----------



## Inthewild

guff76 said:


> Found these yesterday in same area found one Saturday so they popped up in 2 days time. Hated to pick but was in public area so who knows if woulda been there by next time got back


100% agreed. Ya gotta watch out for number one. There maybe others out there. Lost a dozen last year in 8 days, thinking I'm the only nut in the area chasing shrooms.


----------



## cwlake

jslwalls said:


> Well I’m going to vent a little. How the hell does it go from highs in the 50s and a wet April to 82 and a dust bowl. Lots of damage already done. My season is literally going to depend on wether or not I get this rain. Finding dried small ones.


I hear ya buddy, Same way up in NE corner but we were stuck in the 40's and wet as hell, in one week we've dried up and 75 today. If we don't get this rain, it could go bad.


----------



## cwlake

@noskydaddy, those are about the ugliest shrooms I've ever seen. Not sure if I would even pick'em!


----------



## brushbusterbutch

I've been lurking here for several days, catching up on all the shenanigans. I finally got out this afternoon and checked out one of my favorite woods. The woods floor is getting to look just right here. With a couple of warm, sunny days, soil temps rising quickly, and hopefully some nice soaking rain Wednesday night-Thursday night, it will be go time this weekend in the Huntington/Salamonie/Mississinewa area (and probably most of Central/Northern Indiana).


----------



## morelas must-shroom

brushbusterbutch said:


> I've been lurking here for several days, catching up on all the shenanigans. I finally got out this afternoon and checked out one of my favorite woods. The woods floor is getting to look just right here. With a couple of warm, sunny days, soil temps rising quickly, and hopefully some nice soaking rain Wednesday night-Thursday night, it will be go time this weekend in the Huntington/Salamonie/Mississinewa area (and probably most of Central/Northern Indiana).


I was wondering where you were Butch. I agree 100%. Glad you're on board. Good luck .


----------



## Guest

brushbusterbutch said:


> I've been lurking here for several days, catching up on all the shenanigans. I finally got out this afternoon and checked out one of my favorite woods. The woods floor is getting to look just right here. With a couple of warm, sunny days, soil temps rising quickly, and hopefully some nice soaking rain Wednesday night-Thursday night, it will be go time this weekend in the Huntington/Salamonie/Mississinewa area (and probably most of Central/Northern Indiana).


I was out almost every day last week.. I couldn't believe how many people were in the woods looking for mushrooms.. I'd normally make a smart ass comment about all of there bags being empty, but my bags were empty as well.. So I can't say too much about empty sacks yet.. I just hope they are not out there smashing all of the mushrooms.. My plan is to be relentless this year.. I'm going to hit it hard all day every day.. Me and my army are gonna find all of the mushrooms before the hipsters even have a chance.. So they get tired of hiking through the woods for nothing and decide to retire from the sport of mushroom hunting forever..


----------



## noskydaddy

cwlake said:


> @noskydaddy, those are about the ugliest shrooms I've ever seen. Not sure if I would even pick'em!


Agreed! LOL

I only pick em so no one else sees em!


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> Ol girl must have a boat and motor.
> LMAO


Just one more wiseguy that im gonna open up a can of whoop ass on...lmao
Me and Paula found a grand total of eight today. how many did you find today bubba...


----------



## elmgirl

I nearly drove off a cliff today starin down a tree on the side of the road i am officially grounding myself from mushroom hunting while driving....
Then I saw someone coming out of their spot with mushrooms in their bag warning if you are not a friend of mine do not let me see you come out of your spot I will tend to it quite frequently for you


----------



## deleted

jslwalls said:


> Well I’m going to vent a little. How the hell does it go from highs in the 50s and a wet April to 82 and a dust bowl. Lots of damage already done. My season is literally going to depend on wether or not I get this rain. Finding dried small ones.


Not just you bubba, this season has turned into SHIT for nearly everybody down my way. im at about 20% of any normal year. it looks like we can blame it all on the ten day late start.


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'm really trying here, but I can't seem to follow your logic my man.. Are you implying that our season up north is somehow linked to your season down south? My season should just now be getting started.. We are a few days late, but It looks like the rain is coming just in time.. We should have a fairly normal season up here north of Indy.. You guys are welcome to come up here and hunt with me if you like.. I know how frustrating it is when your season doesn't pan out like you expect..


I was mainly speaking to Indy and south. my season is usually over by now. if you start finding good numbers whenever you think you should, by-golly ill be driving north pal...hope you are right sir. it sucks for just about everybody down here.
after that less than stellar report from you and nebo yesterday, sounded like you were of the same mind as me pal.


----------



## funamongus

noskydaddy said:


> 3AD
> 
> 6 more...
> how long to soak sand outta those?


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> I nearly drove off a cliff today starin down a tree on the side of the road i am officially grounding myself from mushroom hunting while driving....
> Then I saw someone coming out of their spot with mushrooms in their bag warning if you are not a friend of mine do not let me see you come out of your spot I will tend to it quite frequently for you


IM about ready to drive over a cliff on purpose...lol


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> IM about ready to drive over a cliff on purpose...lol


Lol i hear ya @vern im leaving next friday to check my illinois spot and my southern Wisconsin spots i sure hope for good results


----------



## br5

vern said:


> Gotta like a guy with a positive attitude..lmao. ill bet that @finderoftheshrooms and @indy_nebo wish that they had one last year . I know that @br5 wont need one because he doesn't have to leave his back yard to get a load..lol. and @T tom could use one...he may never trust a compass ever again... and as for you...if you ever found one that wasn't buried in the sand, you could GPS it and find your way back to that area for next year, bada bing......somebody stop me..


And we also know that Wade can dump a load in his yard, or the woods, or where ever.


----------



## br5

Rocker4x4 said:


> Yes rain would do us good. The warm temps, it's going dry out fast.. We haven't had a awesome season in few years, so we are due. Im talking only 50 in woods that we use to get few hundred.. My grey woods produced average so far, who knows what yellows are going to do


Reports I'm getting are indicating everyone's numbers are down. If we don't get some serious rain this season could be iffy here.


----------



## br5

chris matherly <[email protected]>
Here's a link to an email I received this week. It actually has some interesting info on it.


----------



## Rocker4x4

Checked a woods today that normally produces very good. One of my better spots usually. Past 5 years it's never let me down. I have yet to find a mushroom in it. I hate to be a Negative Nancy but I almost feel like it's done here. What's the latest some of you have found them? And still in half way good shape?


----------



## deleted

Rocker4x4 said:


> Checked a woods today that normally produces very good. One of my better spots usually. Past 5 years it's never let me down. I have yet to find a mushroom in it. I hate to be a Negative Nancy but I almost feel like it's done here. What's the latest some of you have found them? And still in half way good shape?


Where abouts are you Rocker ? last year i had three poplars and two downed logs that on the 21st of April i found about fifty. this year..a big fat zero. it just dont make any sense. Im in Clark County.


----------



## noskydaddy

I don't eat the sand shrooms Holmes. 

I learned that if I wanna keep my teeth, 
then I need to forego the sand shroom meals!


----------



## Rocker4x4

vern said:


> Where abouts are you Rocker ? last year i had three poplars and two downed logs that on the 21st of April i found about fifty. this year..a big fat zero. it just dont make any sense. Im in Clark County.


Dearborn county. South east IN.. I used to always go by turkey season = end of mushrooms. Pretty bummed.


----------



## elmgirl

T tom said:


> Ol girl must have a boat and motor.
> LMAO


Right.....


----------



## parrothead

Found one little gray tonight. Good news is my asparagus is up


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Right.....


And yet another comedian..lmao.


----------



## bev

just remember vern you started it(boat and motor)


----------



## noskydaddy

3AD part 2

7 of 15 more. + 4 ticks!


----------



## br5

I dicators in Kokomo say were about 3-5 days from start. If we get this rain early next week could turn things around.


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> And yet another comedian..lmao.


I guess i lost out since my boat didnt have a motor


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> We'r not the ones that said something about cooties, how was that again?
> Reminds me of a song I learned as a kid.
> @vern & Paula sitten in a tree, K.i.ss.ing. LMAO


----------



## fishinbrad

vern said:


> View attachment 5986


Haha! Vern getting defensive!!!!


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> Did you decide whether or not you wanna go to Brown county mushroom fest Saturday?


Well i hope that you or someone is going. i want to know if they find any shrooms..


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> I guess i lost out since my boat didnt have a motor


Leave that old man of yours and i would buy you a motor, would be the perfect union..


----------



## deleted

fishinbrad said:


> Haha! Vern getting defensive!!!!


Hay, i got no problem adding you to my list of folks that im gonna whoop up on bubba...
Ill put you and T tom in Tammy's boat that dont have a motor and tow you three out to sea..lmao


----------



## Guest

Tess said:


> Did you decide whether or not you wanna go to Brown county mushroom fest Saturday?


I really really want to head down to the festival, find some mushrooms, and party with you guys all night.. I just don't think I'm gonna be able to swing it this weekend though.. I've been neglecting my responsibilities since Paynetown and I have several things I need to accomplish this weekend so I can spend all of next week in the woods.. I do appreciate the invite though.. If I didn't have so much shit to do I wouldn't even have to think twice about going.. I will definitely be with you guys in spirit.. I hope you all find a ton of mushrooms, and then party down until the sun comes up.. We need to all get together again and have a big ass party after mushroom season is over.. To celebrate our harvest and show our appreciation to the mushroom gods..


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> I was mainly speaking to Indy and south. my season is usually over by now. if you start finding good numbers whenever you think you should, by-golly ill be driving north pal...hope you are right sir. it sucks for just about everybody down here.
> after that less than stellar report from you and nebo yesterday, sounded like you were of the same mind as me pal.


I may have misunderstood your post then.. When I saw "you guys up north" I assumed you were talking about from Indy north.. I think you are right on the money about southern Indiana.. The cold weather probably got you guys like it did us last year.. I've been thinking that since Paynetown, but I didn't want to discourage you guys down there, so I haven't posted anything about it.. I'm really liking what I'm seeing in the woods around here though.. I'm not sure about Indianapolis yet, it's still too early to be certain.. I'm almost positive though, that everyone north of Indy is gonna have an above average or even an epic season this year.. I'd be happy to have you come up buddy.. The hunting around here is a little easier than it is down in southern Indiana.. We have some steep hills, but there's a lot more flat ground in between those hills.. I have a refrigerator dolly.. I could always strap you to it and push you from tree to tree if need be..


----------



## Guest

noskydaddy said:


> 3AD part 2
> 
> 7 of 15 more. + 4 ticks!


You're killing it so far this year buddy.. Keep it up man and you're gonna be the top dog on the board this year.. Congrats man..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I may have misunderstood your post then.. When I saw "you guys up north" I assumed you were talking about from Indy north.. I think you are right on the money about southern Indiana.. The cold weather probably got you guys like it did us last year.. I've been thinking that since Paynetown, but I didn't want to discourage you guys down there, so I haven't posted anything about it.. I'm really liking what I'm seeing in the woods around here though.. I'm not sure about Indianapolis yet, it's still too early to be certain.. I'm almost positive though, that everyone north of Indy is gonna have an above average or even an epic season this year.. I'd be happy to have you come up buddy.. The hunting around here is a little easier than it is down in southern Indiana.. We have some steep hills, but there's a lot more flat ground in between those hills.. I have a refrigerator dolly.. I could always strap you to it and push you from tree to tree if need be..


Well thank you very much my friend. i may just do that. if you dont mind, ill stay in a holding pattern until i hear that things are going as planned up yonder.


----------



## speaksoftbigstick

I'm here north of Kokomo in Peru, I got nothing so far. Makes me sick but maybe they'll be a good batch for mother's day.


----------



## Guest

Fresh baked croissants, french fried Morels, and grilled pork chops, for dinner tonight.. No doubt about it, absolutely the best mushrooms I've had all year..


----------



## Noobshroomer16

Hey to all.
Well I spent about three or so hours checking a few of my spots this afternoon. I'm about an hour straight south of Lake Michigan.
Had a super time in the woods, but I sure did not find a ONE of those beautiful shrooms. It's just to dry. The temp is hitting it's 40° & up mark finally now for a couple days. Were suppose to get some very much needed rain starting tomorrow ( Wensday 2nd ) to Friday midday. The temp is going back
down to around normal (whatever that is now) starting maybe Thursday. So here I am now on my knees praying,
PLEASE LET ME HAVE A MOREL SEASON !!??!!
That's the scoop for my part of Starke & Northern Pulaski Counties. I do have a spot that stays wetter than the others. I want to find something so bad, I just might be there tomorrow. Not a lot of hope but ????? Anyone close to my neck of the woods finding fungi and want to share some pics, please do....
Luck & happy hunting everyone !!


----------



## gbmillerman

speaksoftbigstick said:


> I'm here north of Kokomo in Peru, I got nothing so far. Makes me sick but maybe they'll be a good batch for mother's day.


70 all night, if we get rain, get ready. If we don’t get rain, we are pretty much toast.


----------



## gbmillerman

Noobshroomer16 said:


> Hey to all.
> Well I spent about three or so hours checking a few of my spots this afternoon. I'm about an hour straight south of Lake Michigan.
> Had a super time in the woods, but I sure did not find a ONE of those beautiful shrooms. It's just to dry. The temp is hitting it's 40° & up mark finally now for a couple days. Were suppose to get some very much needed rain starting tomorrow ( Wensday 2nd ) to Friday midday. The temp is going back
> down to around normal (whatever that is now) starting maybe Thursday. So here I am now on my knees praying,
> PLEASE LET ME HAVE A MOREL SEASON !!??!!
> That's the scoop for my part of Starke & Northern Pulaski Counties. I do have a spot that stays wetter than the others. I want to find something so bad, I just might be there tomorrow. Not a lot of hope but ????? Anyone close to my neck of the woods finding fungi and want to share some pics, please do....
> Luck & happy hunting everyone !!


I’m North of you and have found some small ones. If we get rain, get ready, because it’s gonna be hot and fast. If we don’t get rain it’s not going to be good. Already very dry and it didn’t get below 70 last night. So rain is a must at this point.


----------



## gbmillerman

I went and checked on this little guy and he survived the frost. Another of my early woods hasn’t even started yet, just waiting on the rain!


----------



## Caroo

holy cow! We're going to get at least 12 hours of full solid pouring rain here in Allen County Fort Wayne area and all the way up by the state line and Steuben LaGrange area is what my forecast says! Here come the fungis


----------



## Raybone

gbmillerman said:


> 70 all night, if we get rain, get ready. If we don’t get rain, we are pretty much toast.


I'm in the Kokomo area & hunt the Miss. Res. haven't found anything, so don't feel like the Lone Ranger Need RAIN bad!


----------



## fishinbrad

T tom said:


> MAN!! I don't know if it's a good sign or bad, but I pulled off another 4ticks this morning showering. In a normal year I might see a couple for the hole year here in corn country. I've seen thousands this year.


Permethrin brother!


----------



## deleted

gbmillerman said:


> I’m North of you and have found some small ones. If we get rain, get ready, because it’s gonna be hot and fast. If we don’t get rain it’s not going to be good. Already very dry and it didn’t get below 70 last night. So rain is a must at this point.


We are going to get some good rain. i am a little worried about you boys way up north, you may get more weather then you want. looks like big storms are brewing up there.


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> View attachment 6001
> 
> ALL YOU CAN EAT BBQ AT NOON
> Admission is 5 morels
> I need to know who wants dry rub and who wants it lathered up.


Man, i thought that was an incinerator where you burned your cloths after a hunt in those tick infested woods..lmao.
Here is a few tips that most are aware of that you newbies should take to heart : pull your socks up over your pant legs, (looks stupid but works), at a bare minimum, spray your neck and shoulders with a repellent and wear a hat..trust me and you just might avoid being eaten alive..


----------



## scoondog

fishinbrad said:


> Permethrin brother!


that shit works, found one small tick on me after two days in the woods 1st one in the three years since I have been using it 1oz permethrin 10 in 19oz water treat all clothes


----------



## elmgirl

Working North 37 and 191st today thought about pokin n the woods somewhere but hot as it is i think ill wait n hunt n the rain we have comin


----------



## Chris Howell

Caroo said:


> View attachment 5998
> View attachment 5999
> holy cow! We're going to get at least 12 hours of full solid pouring rain here in Allen County Fort Wayne area and all the way up by the state line and Steuben LaGrange area is what my forecast says! Here come the fungis


Who do you hunt with? I'm always solo and looking for someone to hunt with. I love in Fort Wayne.


----------



## deleted

allrighty then..i am getting ready to head out to get me some more shrooms.(by my self..lol). i expect my "fanclub" (you know who you are) to have some fresh jabs ready for me by this evening. i can take it so think up your best stuff, its a good way to wind up the day with a good laugh or three...


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> View attachment 6001
> 
> ALL YOU CAN EAT BBQ AT NOON
> Admission is 5 morels
> I need to know who wants dry rub and who wants it lathered up.


Think have to pass on that one. Maybe you should give a bare minimum of at least a dozen shrooms to show up!!


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> MAN!! I don't know if it's a good sign or bad, but I pulled off another 4ticks this morning showering. In a normal year I might see a couple for the hole year here in corn country. I've seen thousands this year.


I'm like you hardly ever get ticks up here. Been out 3 days n haven't found one yet maybe they thicker over your way


----------



## shroomington

Hitting Carmel area hard today after work. I'm thinkin we skipped the blacks/ greys in Hamilton Co. this year and are headed straight for the yellow brick road.

Also I know there's a few guys in these forums that hunt Indy area. Message me if you want to go out for a rip this week.


----------



## noskydaddy

So when will this board produce the first 
MOREL INSPIRED MARRIAGE? 

That's what I'd like to know!


----------



## indy_nebo

noskydaddy said:


> So when will this board produce the first
> MOREL INSPIRED MARRIAGE?
> 
> That's what I'd like to know!


That's weird, my wife just showed me this last night...


----------



## kpfist

gbmillerman said:


> I went and checked on this little guy and he survived the frost. Another of my early woods hasn’t even started yet, just waiting on the rain!
> View attachment 5997


He's adorable


----------



## guff76

noskydaddy said:


> So when will this board produce the first
> MOREL INSPIRED MARRIAGE?
> 
> That's what I'd like to know!


The other question would be are we invited lol


----------



## kpfist

noskydaddy said:


> So when will this board produce the first
> MOREL INSPIRED MARRIAGE?
> 
> That's what I'd like to know!



_Caroo said: __↑_
_View attachment 5998_ _View attachment 5999__ holy cow! We're going to get at least 12 hours of full solid pouring rain here in Allen County Fort Wayne area and all the way up by the state line and Steuben LaGrange area is what my forecast says! Here come the fungis
Click to expand..._
_Who do you hunt with? I'm always solo and looking for someone to hunt with. I love in Fort Wayne._

Maybe these two...this hidden message woowee. #loveinfortwayne


----------



## Guest

noskydaddy said:


> So when will this board produce the first
> MOREL INSPIRED MARRIAGE?
> 
> That's what I'd like to know!


Ask Vern.. He had all the ladies flocking around him in Paynetown.. I've never seen anything like it before.. I'm pretty sure he had a six or seven way in his tent after everyone else went to bed for the night.. His air mattress actually exploded.. You should have heard it.. Sounded like a bomb went off.. Woke the whole campground up.. The guy across the road from us got pissed.. He had to come retrieve his wife from Verns tent twice.. I was kind of worried he was gonna murder suicide all of our asses..


----------



## Guest

elmgirl said:


> Working North 37 and 191st today thought about pokin n the woods somewhere but hot as it is i think ill wait n hunt n the rain we have comin


That's only about 45 minutes south of me.. If you're back in the area next week you should take half a day off work, shoot up the interstate a ways, and come hunt with me and my army.. It should be on like donkey kong up here by the beginning of next week.. I promise I'm not some creepy perverted ass predator.. I'm just trying to build the largest army possible.. So I can shut the hipsters out this year and reclaim the woods for the veteran hunters.. #MorelMafia #WorldWarTree #ColonelFinder


----------



## guff76

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That's only about 45 minutes south of me.. If you're back in the area next week you should take half a day off work, shoot up the interstate a ways, and come hunt with me and my army.. It should be on like donkey kong up here by the beginning of next week.. I promise I'm not some creepy perverted ass predator.. I'm just trying to build the largest army possible.. So I can shut the hipsters out this year and reclaim the woods for the veteran hunters.. #MorelMafia #WorldWarTree #ColonelFinder


How many in the army so far? Don't forget I'm in your neck of the woods also


----------



## Inthewild

T tom said:


> I'm looking for my future ex-wife


As long as you don't have to give her half of your morels. Ha


----------



## indy_nebo

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That's only about 45 minutes south of me.. If you're back in the area next week you should take half a day off work, shoot up the interstate a ways, and come hunt with me and my army.. It should be on like donkey kong up here by the beginning of next week.. I promise I'm not some creepy perverted ass predator.. I'm just trying to build the largest army possible.. So I can shut the hipsters out this year and reclaim the woods for the veteran hunters.. #MorelMafia #WorldWarTree #ColonelFinder


Man, this system rolling in tonight is a GOD SEND!!! Its gonna pretty much be an all day soaker tomorrow, and then its gonna stay warm and wet until TUESDAY!!! It is going to bring them up for sure everywhere in Indiana. I definitely think that the results will get better going up the state, but we will all certainly see SOME action. It is going to be a happy Mothers Day indeed! I was starting to worry I wasn't gonna have a mess to bring my mom and grandmas this year- they always look forward to when I show up with a big brown grocery bag!
I may be torn about where to hunt this weekend, but I am pretty sure next weekend I will enlist in ur forces up there bud.


----------



## Old man of the woods

Well it looks like the mushrooms are coming up here in Boone county, just still very small. I have been watching them since last week hoping the frost didn't kill them all and it looks like the majority of them survived the cold. I am hoping a good rain will bring up more.


----------



## wade

We are home for a Quick Showers
Morgan Monroe..we are sacrificing our Monroe county spots where we know they are up....and trying to learn Morgan-Monroe...we only found 2 lil greys in MM
Over the past 3 days..so...
We are Headed 35 miles South to 
"Turtle Toe" it's near where we found this plate full







Yesterday


----------



## Guest

guff76 said:


> How many in the army so far? Don't forget I'm in your neck of the woods also


Your welcome to join me in the woods when ever you like man.. I have 6 or 7 people wanting to hunt with me as of right now, not including you.. I have one so far who's committed to hunt with me every day.. The rest are just going to join me when they can.. I'll leave my email address on your profile.. Send me an email and we can exchange phone numbers.. Most of my spots are pretty obvious.. Everyone knows about them. I have a few spots that are low key though.. The only thing I ask, is that nobody divulges the location of my secret spots..


----------



## elmgirl

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That's only about 45 minutes south of me.. If you're back in the area next week you should take half a day off work, shoot up the interstate a ways, and come hunt with me and my army.. It should be on like donkey kong up here by the beginning of next week.. I promise I'm not some creepy perverted ass predator.. I'm just trying to build the largest army possible.. So I can shut the hipsters out this year and reclaim the woods for the veteran hunters.. #MorelMafia #WorldWarTree #ColonelFinder


I only work up there every other Wednesday usually I'm only there a half a day but I just added a new house to my schedule up there.... If one of em cancels though i will surely do that!


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> allrighty then..i am getting ready to head out to get me some more shrooms.(by my self..lol). i expect my "fanclub" (you know who you are) to have some fresh jabs ready for me by this evening. i can take it so think up your best stuff, its a good way to wind up the day with a good laugh or three...


I guess there wont b any k.i.s.s.i.n.g goin on today lmbo


----------



## wade

Further confirmation..
Just talked with my Neighbor.
He is 70 years old..
He and his brothers have Hunted..
Morgan Monroe all their lives..
THEY KNOW WHERE AND HOW TO FIND
But they are having trouble finding..
And only finding small amounts of Greys but only a few....
No one can understand it...
But as for now MM is not popping but a few.. any rain will make some change


----------



## elmgirl

guff76 said:


> The other question would be are we invited lol


@vern...paula-joy???? I say u have a morel bouquet!


----------



## Caroo

Chris Howell said:


> Who do you hunt with? I'm always solo and looking for someone to hunt with. I love in Fort Wayne.


I haven't had any luck with morels in Allen County, yet . . . another set of eyes to cover ground would be great. I only have public land to hunt here so far. Pm me bud

And to those ornery boys like tTom and Vern saying stuff, I have a ring on this finger and he puts up with my crap for over a decade. I just ignore his bs, like every good wife does


----------



## elmgirl

I need a job.....HUNTING MORELS


----------



## Paula-Joy

guff76 said:


> The other question would be are we invited lol


be careful what you wish for.. only it would make tick checking easier


----------



## Paula-Joy

Caroo said:


> I haven't had any luck with morels in Allen County, yet . . . another set of eyes to cover ground would be great. I only have public land to hunt here so far. Pm me bud
> 
> And to those ornery boys like tTom and Vern saying stuff, I have a ring on this finger and he puts up with my crap for over a decade. I just ignore his bs, like every good wife does


freudian slip? person who said they said they 'love in ft wayne indiana ;0


----------



## Paula-Joy

elmgirl said:


> @vern...paula-joy???? I say u have a morel bouquet!


wish i could follow the threads better ; )
lol)


----------



## Paula-Joy

Paula-Joy said:


> wish i could follow the threads better ; )
> lol)


i am confuseled easily yep 
gonna have to go blond --sorry to joke--learn to whistle and or buy a whistle 
besides ticks, getting lost in the woods bigger fear 
typing one finger--seasoned fried potatoes with thinly peeled me.
i gotta run, but BEST MOREL SEASON IVE EVER HAD
most CRAZY TICKS IVE STRUGGLED WITH
MOST FUN LEARNING TO HUNT MUSHROOMS
AND MAKING MUSHROOM FRIENDS !!!!! thanks for your patience, humor, help, and sharing *Vern gets the morel mushroom mentor of Spring 2018 award!


----------



## Paula-Joy

Challenge: anyone else dare take a visual, directional, height, hiking etc challenged person out with them to search? Her talents and gifts include getting lost, talking to trees and butterflies, stopping to eat the wildflowers, singing at random, and squealing when branches slap her in the face and asking innumerable questions like "where are you? I can hear you but can't see you. What kind of tree is this? Which way are we headed? AND she talks about herself in the third person. But she is learning, having a blast, and made the best vegan morel soup at 3 am during the full moon a gluten/dairy free person has ever tasted. She runs late, can't use her iPhone well, and her knowledge of Indiana and Kentucky geography is only marginal. She can't read a map and north south east and west are just as hard as right and left. Yep, Vern deserves the best morel mentor of Spring 2018 award! 
And I win having THE BEST MOREL HUNT OF MY LIFE!!!! I enjoy my FIRSTS! Still haven't found a grey, seen more than two in one place, and lots of other things. Oh, and can't post a picture or get on the site from her phone. LOLOLOL rofl. Sighing off--I would change my handle to "Molly Msroom" if and when I figure out how. Maybe next year! Cheers to you all. I am avoiding doing the self-employed work I am supposed to be doing so I am available to drive 139 miles from Shelby County Kentucky. Anyone?


----------



## Paula-Joy

Paula-Joy said:


> Challenge: anyone else dare take a visual, directional, height, hiking etc challenged person out with them to search? Her talents and gifts include getting lost, talking to trees and butterflies, stopping to eat the wildflowers, singing at random, and squealing when branches slap her in the face and asking innumerable questions like "where are you? I can hear you but can't see you. What kind of tree is this? Which way are we headed? AND she talks about herself in the third person. But she is learning, having a blast, and made the best vegan morel soup at 3 am during the full moon a gluten/dairy free person has ever tasted. She runs late, can't use her iPhone well, and her knowledge of Indiana and Kentucky geography is only marginal. She can't read a map and north south east and west are just as hard as right and left. Yep, Vern deserves the best morel mentor of Spring 2018 award!
> And I win having THE BEST MOREL HUNT OF MY LIFE!!!! I enjoy my FIRSTS! Still haven't found a grey, seen more than two in one place, and lots of other things. Oh, and can't post a picture or get on the site from her phone. LOLOLOL rofl. Sighing off--I would change my handle to "Molly Msroom" if and when I figure out how. Maybe next year! Cheers to you all. I am avoiding doing the self-employed work I am supposed to be doing so I am available to drive 139 miles from Shelby County Kentucky. Anyone?


Oh, and if you offered, I probably would miss the offer, cause I know how to text, but this computer stuff is still a visual/techno nightmare. Hurts my neck, heck. ho ho. Vern is gonna take me out one more time .....if the season and my shoes will hang on. right?


----------



## elmgirl

Paula-Joy said:


> wish i could follow the threads better ; )
> lol)


Lol we r just messin with vern.


----------



## elmgirl

Mannnn it smells so good in here I have steak seasoned with meat tenderizer Worcestershire sauce Peppers fresh garlic and portobello mushrooms on the grill Morels on the stove only thing missing is my ramps cannot wait to get to Wisconsin


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> So when will this board produce the first
> MOREL INSPIRED MARRIAGE?
> 
> That's what I'd like to know!


If i could just get @elmgirl to leave her old man...who knows...she keeps flirting with me.


----------



## deleted

Inthewild said:


> As long as you don't have to give her half of your morels. Ha


There should be a new dating site...Morel match.com


----------



## jesterman5

Thunderstorm rolling through right now. Can't help, but think after two 80 degree days. We should about be on...way up here in the northeast part of the state. Steuben County


----------



## Paula-Joy

elmgirl said:


> Mannnn it smells so good in here I have steak seasoned with meat tenderizer Worcestershire sauce Peppers fresh garlic and portobello mushrooms on the grill Morels on the stove only thing missing is my ramps cannot wait to get to Wisconsin


what are ramps?


----------



## Paula-Joy

vern said:


> There should be a new dating site...Morel match.com[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> vern said:
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a new dating site...Morel match.com
> 
> 
> 
> offer up a dowry in morels, or say your are looking for a 100 morel woman (Johnny Lingo, old movie reference, paid ten cows when 3 was a top offer....). you may have something.....NOT. I think being part of this group will help me grow taller....
Click to expand...


----------



## Paula-Joy

from having my legs pulled more in the last couple weeks than in years.


----------



## bmeister

Sky's are black here. Been in the woods looking and only met up with a groundhog and thankfully no ticks. We def need rain to hopefully finally kick off this season.


----------



## fishinbrad

Paula-Joy said:


> from having my legs pulled more in the last couple weeks than in years.


Damn Vern!!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## TJC

fishinbrad said:


> Damn Vern!!!!!! LOL!!!


Now that’s funnny shit!!!!!!


----------



## jashroomer

wade said:


> Further confirmation..
> Just talked with my Neighbor.
> He is 70 years old..
> He and his brothers have Hunted..
> Morgan Monroe all their lives..
> THEY KNOW WHERE AND HOW TO FIND
> But they are having trouble finding..
> And only finding small amounts of Greys but only a few....
> No one can understand it...
> But as for now MM is not popping but a few.. any rain will make some change


I haven’t found any in MM but tonight at the liquor store the cashier has a a bowl of 10 nice yellows found in northern Morgan co. Going to hit it hard after the rain


----------



## jashroomer

vern said:


> There should be a new dating site...Morel match.com


That’s funny shit, made me laugh out loud.


----------



## elmgirl

Paula-Joy said:


> what are ramps?


The spring onion


----------



## Guest

indy_nebo said:


> Man, this system rolling in tonight is a GOD SEND!!! Its gonna pretty much be an all day soaker tomorrow, and then its gonna stay warm and wet until TUESDAY!!! It is going to bring them up for sure everywhere in Indiana. I definitely think that the results will get better going up the state, but we will all certainly see SOME action. It is going to be a happy Mothers Day indeed! I was starting to worry I wasn't gonna have a mess to bring my mom and grandmas this year- they always look forward to when I show up with a big brown grocery bag!
> I may be torn about where to hunt this weekend, but I am pretty sure next weekend I will enlist in ur forces up there bud.


It has just started to spit rain here.. Looks like we are about to get nailed with a decent storm.. Once again the shroom gods have answered my prayers.. Too bad honestly, I was kind of looking forward to sacrificing a vegan.. I mean virgin.. If I were you, I'd probably hunt your spots around Indy this weekend.. I think you'll do ok.. Those shrooms we found Monday were all fresh as could be and didn't have a lick of frost bite on them.. They couldn't have been more than a few days old.. I'm guessing it's gonna be the first of the week before they really get going up here anyways.. I haven't found one mushroom in any of my early spots yet..



elmgirl said:


> Mannnn it smells so good in here I have steak seasoned with meat tenderizer Worcestershire sauce Peppers fresh garlic and portobello mushrooms on the grill Morels on the stove only thing missing is my ramps cannot wait to get to Wisconsin


I have two good sized ramp patches I raid every year, and I just found a third massive patch last week.. They are just about big enough to start picking.. I can ship you some if you'd like.. I love ramps and wild onions.. I always eat half of what I harvest before I can even get them out of the woods lol.. I swear though, I think my consumption of copious amounts of raw onions is a big reason I look 10 years younger than I actually am.. 

@T tom you can be my Lt. Colonel If you like.. I believe you know exactly how to run those hipsters out of the woods lol..

I rototilled my ass off this afternoon.. Never fails, every time I pull the tiller out of the garage, all of my neighbors suddenly become my best friend.. At least one of them was nice enough to mow my yard while I tilled his garden for him.. The other two didn't even offer me a glass of ice water.. I should salt their gardens after they get them planted.. They're lucky I'm a nice guy..


----------



## elmgirl

fishinbrad said:


> Damn Vern!!!!!! LOL!!!


I was about to say the same thing lmbo! @vern you better slow it down before you hurt somebody lol


----------



## deleted

OK, the votes have been tallied and the winner is without a [email protected] post #4850 =A+..2nd place goes to @T tom for post #4884 =B+. In a close 3rd is @elmgirl with post #4859 and 4890 =a solid B. and in 4th place, @fishinbrad ..lucky to get an honorable mention..lmao
Oh wait..there was a late entry from @Caroo with post # 4862= C
Thank you all for you good yet _ill_-_conceived_ attempt at being funny...The academy thanks you.


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> View attachment 6046
> 
> DAMN @vern! JUST WHAT THE HELL DID YOU DO TO THAT CAT!


----------



## deleted

Found these today. they were drying out and not very big but they might be my last find of the season so...


----------



## Guest

Paula-Joy said:


> what are ramps?


They are wild leaks.. They taste almost exactly like a green onion.. Maybe a little milder.. I like putting them in the jars with cucumbers when I make a batch of bread and butter pickles.. 



vern said:


> OK, the votes have been tallied and the winner is without a [email protected] post #4850 =A+..2nd place goes to @T tom for post #4884 =B+. In a close 3rd is @elmgirl with post #4859 and 4890 =a solid B. and in 4th place, @fishinbrad ..lucky to get an honorable mention..lmao
> Oh wait..there was a late entry from @Caroo with post # 4862= C
> Thank you all for you good yet _ill_-_conceived_ attempt at being funny...The academy thanks you.


I would like to thank my fith grade English teacher, for labeling me as the class clown and giving me the confidence to pursue a life of smart assery.. I'd like to thank my weed dealer, for supplying me with the herbs to get my creative juices flowing.. I'd also like to thank Vern for being such a good sport and laughing right along with us while we are roasting him.. Last but not least, I'd like to thank all of you for smashing the like button on my posts instead of reporting me to the admins.. 1,521 likes would not be possible if I would have gotten banned from the forum for my twisted sense of humor.. Thanks a million, I consider each and everyone of you a friend..


----------



## deleted

A ******* family's only son @finderoftheshrooms returns home from college. The father asks, "Well son, you done gone to college, so you must be perty smart. Why don't you speak some math fer' us?" The son says, "Pi R squared." The father yells, "Why son, they ain't teached ya nothin'! _Pies are round_, cornbread are square."


----------



## Guest

Tess said:


> I’ve been looking all over for them with no avail... I’d love to find some, but they aren’t up in central Indiana where I’ve been hunting most. I finally found the right fiddleheads while hunting with @wade and Robin. I was pretty excited about that. We had a damn good time hanging out with them.


I can ship you some ramps also if you like.. They're probably ready to pick now.. I found so many I'm thinking about setting up a booth at the farmers market..


----------



## elmgirl

Mushroom hunting is definitely a DISEASE for me.... Tonight i cooked a good dinner only to turn around and run out n not eat ... My daughter (17) is always stuck n her room on the phone but tonight she came down"hey mom wanna go for a walk" i acted like a kid gettin candy! Why yes i do!
And i had the perfect place....for the longest Ive been seeing people come up off this hill on a trail i walk year round ive been wanting to get over there n scope it out because Im always wondering why theyd b over there huntin from what I could see wasnt many good trees over there my daughter and I take off the trail and go down the path and the whole time I'm thinking to myself man I just don't know why they keep coming over here because I still wasn't seeing then all the sudden I see tons of baby sycamores needless to say one of my best spots not far from there is a bottom full of baby sycamores I am definitely going to be going back there after the rain and it was nice to be in the woods with my daughter today nothing better


----------



## Guest

elmgirl said:


> Mushroom hunting is definitely a DISEASE for me.... Tonight i cooked a good dinner only to turn around and run out n not eat ... My daughter (17) is always stuck n her room on the phone but tonight she came down"hey mom wanna go for a walk" i acted like a kid gettin candy! Why yes i do!
> And i had the perfect place....for the longest Ive been seeing people come up off this hill on a trail i walk year round ive been wanting to get over there n scope it out because Im always wondering why theyd b over there huntin from what I could see wasnt many good trees over there my daughter and I take off the trail and go down the path and the whole time I'm thinking to myself man I just don't know why they keep coming over here because I still wasn't seeing then all the sudden I see tons of baby sycamores needless to say one of my best spots not far from there is a bottom full of baby sycamores I am definitely going to be going back there after the rain and it was nice to be in the woods with my daughter today nothing better
> View attachment 6062
> View attachment 6063
> View attachment 6064


Are the Sycamore trees big producers down there? Every once in awhile I'll find a shit ton under a Sycamore, but they are not consistent producers up here.. The past couple years I haven't found a single mushroom any where close to a Sycamore tree..
You mean you didn't freak out and climb a tree or scream when you spotted that snake? I've been hanging out with the wrong type of women.. I thought you all were petrified of snakes.. Do you have any single sister's?


----------



## elmgirl

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Are the Sycamore trees big producers down there? Every once in awhile I'll find a shit ton under a Sycamore, but they are not consistent producers up here.. The past couple years I haven't found a single mushroom any where close to a Sycamore tree..
> You mean you didn't freak out and climb a tree or scream when you spotted that snake? I've been hanging out with the wrong type of women.. I thought you all were petrified of snakes.. Do you have any single sister's?


@finderoftheshrooms i find greys every year in the sycamores. Seem to have the best luck with em if its a pine mix or if you have to pass thru the pines to get to em (dont know why) i usually dont really hunt em for the yellas. And no i didnt run from the snake lol I guess thats part of being raised in the country, not much scares me


----------



## indy_nebo

I have only ever found them under sycamores on really wet years. 2011, the last epic year for me, I let my wife "find" 14 of the biggest yellows I've ever seen (group average wise) under a bunch of young sycamores around the lake in my old apartment complex. They were hidden in some bushes. I was walking the dogs with my wife and I spotted one nonchalantly and told her to check that side of the trail while I checked the other. She was still green at that point and I wanted her to catch the bug!
It worked for sure! Those 14 shrooms weighed almost 6 lbs. Every one of them was like a beer can or bigger. I have been back to that spot every spring since and haven't found a single one. 
Crazy. 

Speaking of crazy, when @finderoftheshrooms and I went thru that massive wood Monday I damn near tripped over a lone small yellow growing in the damndest spot I've ever seen...








We were trekking down this dry rocky southern facing damn near 60 degree slope with no good trees around. I stopped very abruptly and mark about toppled down over me. He thought I had stumbled, but I pointed this shroom out and we both agreed that the mushroom gods must be laughing there asses off at us that day. It was a harsh toke indeed... the sun was going down, we had checked every damn elm in that massive woods with only 3 to show for it. Oh, and the 1 we found under a BEECH tree... this sh*t made no damn sense. It was time to call the game on account of no rain and batsh*it crazy randoms.

I dont have time to be checking every square inch of terrain. I have kids gurddurmmit!
Oh well. It was interesting to say the least.... 
I better not come off as ungrateful, the shroom gods may sway this system just a smidge north and make it miss my honey holes...


----------



## indy_nebo

Mark I bet u had to soak that bad boy for a few hours just to get it to the point of almost leather!


----------



## indy_nebo

Ok, one more oddity. Finder and I would VERY MUCH like some input on this....

Has anyone ever seen elm beetle tracks under the bark of ANY other trees than elm? BC here is a hackberry with exactly that.









Would love some feedback on the subject.

And before anyone tries to argue that's NOT elm beetle tracks, I promise the picture doesn't do it justice. There were areas that I guess I didn't zoom up on enough that had the spider shaped bores.


----------



## gbmillerman

indy_nebo said:


> Ok, one more oddity. Finder and I would VERY MUCH like some input on this....
> 
> Has anyone ever seen elm beetle tracks under the bark of ANY other trees than elm? BC here is a hackberry with exactly that.
> View attachment 6067
> 
> 
> Would love some feedback on the subject.
> 
> And before anyone tries to argue that's NOT elm beetle tracks, I promise the picture doesn't do it justice. There were areas that I guess I didn't zoom up on enough that had the spider shaped bores.


All kinds of different wood beetles, not just the elm beetles. I think there is something like 6,000 bark beetles in NA alone.


----------



## gbmillerman

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I can ship you some ramps also if you like.. They're probably ready to pick now.. I found so many I'm thinking about setting up a booth at the farmers market..


Let’s set something up man, I know a woods up here that is literally almost all ramps. You could harvest 100 pounds and it wouldn’t even looked like you touched it. They are going for 7-10 bucks a pound!!!


----------



## speaksoftbigstick

Here we go ladies and gentlemen! The heavens spread open and pour life juice on my drylands. The fungi come breaking through to bring fun to this guy!


----------



## speaksoftbigstick

Anyone have any info on gensing? Is it a thing in central indiana? I know that you can find it in mountains and hills in the fall but I'd like to have a go at it this year. Any tips?


----------



## jashroomer

speaksoftbigstick said:


> Anyone have any info on gensing? Is it a thing in central indiana? I know that you can find it in mountains and hills in the fall but I'd like to have a go at it this year. Any tips?


My buddies and i have hunted ginseng off and on for several years. Its in central Indiana. Its takes some time to be able to identify it. It's best to go with someone who can spot it, because there are a number of plants that look similar. If the red berries are still on it makes it easier, but usually by Sept. when the season starts the berries are gone. Make sure you read up on the rules and regulations about when and where to hunt.


----------



## Sparky89

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That's only about 45 minutes south of me.. If you're back in the area next week you should take half a day off work, shoot up the interstate a ways, and come hunt with me and my army.. It should be on like donkey kong up here by the beginning of next week.. I promise I'm not some creepy perverted ass predator.. I'm just trying to build the largest army possible.. So I can shut the hipsters out this year and reclaim the woods for the veteran hunters.. #MorelMafia #WorldWarTree #ColonelFinder


Where are you At? I'm in Lafayette.


----------



## scottyg11

speaksoftbigstick said:


> Anyone have any info on gensing? Is it a thing in central indiana? I know that you can find it in mountains and hills in the fall but I'd like to have a go at it this year. Any tips?


Ginseng is a piece of cake compared to hunting for mushrooms. Look for shaded areas deep in the woods. I’m not sure what or if they have a symbiotic relationship with any trees. I started looking for it about 3 years ago. I was able to go hunting with my mothers friend, who has property in Seymour and harvest’s between 10-15# per year. She uses this to supplement her and her husbands healthcare. 
They look sort of like pot leafs. 5 lobes(3big, 2 small). You will usually only see 5 leaves on mature ginseng. I can’t remember, but i think it takes between 8-10 years for the plant to become a 3 pronger 








You can see in the photo above that this is a 2 pronger. (Come to think of it, I usually find in areas next to my Sugar maple trees and Beech Trees) There is the stem that comes out of the ground, from that stem all the sets of leaves come from the main stem, called prongs. This picture was taken in late August, when you can usually see the berries. They are noticeable for 1-2 weeks. There are a few plants in the forest that look similar but you have to look at how the leaves come out from one point off the main stem. 

In this photo








You can see this is a 4 pronger. Probably close to 15-20 years old. The portion of leaves on the bottom of this photo is another separate Ginseng plant. You will not always see 5 lobes. Usually you can only see these on the mature ginseng. 
A real easy way to find in September is to walk the Forrest and look for leaves that have turned yellow. Ginseng leaves always turn yellow before almost all the other plants in the woods. This usually happens in September where I hunt it. I don’t sell it, and if I dig it up it’s usually only to transplant it to another safer location away from prying eyes to grow for many more years. Sometimes it could take up to a few years for the ginseng to plant out for you to be able to notice where it is after transplanting. The root is in the ground and as long as the soil conditions are agreeable it will survive. I always transplant where other Gimseng grows. 

Good luck and hope that helps you a little


----------



## kpfist

finderoftheshrooms said:


> It has just started to spit rain here.. Looks like we are about to get nailed with a decent storm.. Once again the shroom gods have answered my prayers.. Too bad honestly, I was kind of looking forward to sacrificing a vegan.. I mean virgin.. If I were you, I'd probably hunt your spots around Indy this weekend.. I think you'll do ok.. Those shrooms we found Monday were all fresh as could be and didn't have a lick of frost bite on them.. They couldn't have been more than a few days old.. I'm guessing it's gonna be the first of the week before they really get going up here anyways.. I haven't found one mushroom in any of my early spots yet..
> 
> 
> I have two good sized ramp patches I raid every year, and I just found a third massive patch last week.. They are just about big enough to start picking.. I can ship you some if you'd like.. I love ramps and wild onions.. I always eat half of what I harvest before I can even get them out of the woods lol.. I swear though, I think my consumption of copious amounts of raw onions is a big reason I look 10 years younger than I actually am..
> 
> @T tom you can be my Lt. Colonel If you like.. I believe you know exactly how to run those hipsters out of the woods lol..
> 
> I rototilled my ass off this afternoon.. Never fails, every time I pull the tiller out of the garage, all of my neighbors suddenly become my best friend.. At least one of them was nice enough to mow my yard while I tilled his garden for him.. The other two didn't even offer me a glass of ice water.. I should salt their gardens after they get them planted.. They're lucky I'm a nice guy..



Just how big do you all let your ramps get? I guess talking leaf-wise?


----------



## kpfist

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I can ship you some ramps also if you like.. They're probably ready to pick now.. I found so many I'm thinking about setting up a booth at the farmers market..


There are really an unlimited amount of ramps in some of the public grounds I go to.


----------



## scottyg11

kpfist said:


> Just how big do you all let your ramps get? I guess talking leaf-wise?


I like for the leaves to be falling over just slightly. 
Maybe 12-14 inches. 
That’s what she said


----------



## kpfist

scottyg11 said:


> I like for the leaves to be falling over just slightly.
> Maybe 12-14 inches.
> That’s what she said


Thanks, I just saw Tom asked a similar question.
Keeping up with the forum is nuts. 
It's just so hard.
That's what she said.


----------



## scoondog

Tess said:


> I’ve moved them off the road. Stop dating premadonnas. They’re worthless. Might have to drop the looks a tad to a firm 7 and look for more personality and women of true worth my friend. Looks become worthless after 55-60 anyway. Hell my kid constantly reminds me of my “big, giggly butt”.  It becomes personality and interests that maintain the relationships beyond that. Looks fade, personalities generally stay the same. So, once your pretty worthless girls looks fade, you have an ugly worthless old lady. Your choice my friend.


That is well spoken, I have said @ 56 that I could marry an 80yr old if she could fry good chicken haha


----------



## noskydaddy

@finderoftheshrooms - this is like taking candy from a baby. 

Visibly invisible action here. KUDOS!

Well played sir...


----------



## noskydaddy

With all this RAMP TALK, who best knows how to 
store ramps for year round freshness?

I always thought freshness was a challenge of the farmer's market. 
I'd love to learn something new on this.


----------



## deleted

Pal, im not sure thats possible. mabie freeze in water or mabie pickle ??


----------



## deleted

I hope that between today and tomorrow the rain adds up enough to be of help.


----------



## gbmillerman

noskydaddy said:


> With all this RAMP TALK, who best knows how to
> store ramps for year round freshness?
> 
> I always thought freshness was a challenge of the farmer's market.
> I'd love to learn something new on this.


Ya people pickle them


----------



## elmgirl

Tomorrow is Friday and I have the day off gonna get up early and chec a couple of my spots.... Really considering goin to Dugger


----------



## Crawdaddy

Does anyone know how the area around vevay is looking? I'l be turkey hunting down there this weekend, and I'm hoping I can find a decent mess of mushrooms while I'm down there.


----------



## speaksoftbigstick

jashroomer said:


> My buddies and i have hunted ginseng off and on for several years. Its in central Indiana. Its takes some time to be able to identify it. It's best to go with someone who can spot it, because there are a number of plants that look similar. If the red berries are still on it makes it easier, but usually by Sept. when the season starts the berries are gone. Make sure you read up on the rules and regulations about when and where to hunt.


I've done my research on identifying and also the DNR regulations. I just haven't been on the hunt since my research and I thought what better to know if it would be in vain than to ask my fellow woodspeople? I know it's a protected plant and I have respect for nature and DNR laws. I wouldn't harvest immature plants and don't know if I plan to sell or use it. At this point it's basically a "Knowledge is power" thing. Thank you to all who responded and happy foraging!

Ps. It does not escape me that I misspelled ginseng in my OP


----------



## gbmillerman

elmgirl said:


> Tomorrow is Friday and I have the day off gonna get up early and chec a couple of my spots.... Really considering goin to Dugger


Heading down to McCormick in the morning, I’ll be out tomorrow afternoon and Saturday and Sunday morning.


----------



## gbmillerman

On ramps, I prefer to eat then when small, they have a more earthy flavor. When they get big they get really strong.


----------



## noskydaddy

5AD

_"Venture on...
The sketch is not completely drawn...
Travel wide...
It's out beyond the great divide."_


----------



## Sparky89

Walked around Crawfordsville after a little electrical project today with no luck. Hoping to maybe hit Turkey Run on Monday or Tuesday next week and hitting a couple spots here in Lafayette this weekend..thank God for this rain


----------



## fishinbrad

Not enough rain here in Indy!!!


----------



## jslwalls

Scored 30 this morning. It’s a Start.


----------



## Sparky89

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 6098
> Scored 30 this morning. It’s a Start.


Beautiful


----------



## TJC

Madison co first yellows showed up after the rains today.


----------



## wade

MM recieved a good heavy hit for
20 minutes...
It needs a lot more that it got..
It will make a very very small change on finding..
If we had gotten the all day soaker..
Then we would have lots a popping..
The only way to know is get out there and keep checking..and please give us a Report whatever you learn out there...
Me/We.. I will be Be Back out somewhere in the Morning..
If I Don't Go, I Won't Know... 
So Everyone... get out there Go Go Go..
Thank You


----------



## jesterman5

Still need more time up north. Almost stepped on this guy. Made the heart race a little


----------



## elmgirl

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 6098
> Scored 30 this morning. It’s a Start.


Nice.... What county


----------



## Guest

indy_nebo said:


> I have only ever found them under sycamores on really wet years. 2011, the last epic year for me, I let my wife "find" 14 of the biggest yellows I've ever seen (group average wise) under a bunch of young sycamores around the lake in my old apartment complex. They were hidden in some bushes. I was walking the dogs with my wife and I spotted one nonchalantly and told her to check that side of the trail while I checked the other. She was still green at that point and I wanted her to catch the bug!
> It worked for sure! Those 14 shrooms weighed almost 6 lbs. Every one of them was like a beer can or bigger. I have been back to that spot every spring since and haven't found a single one.
> Crazy.
> 
> Speaking of crazy, when @finderoftheshrooms and I went thru that massive wood Monday I damn near tripped over a lone small yellow growing in the damndest spot I've ever seen...
> View attachment 6065
> 
> We were trekking down this dry rocky southern facing damn near 60 degree slope with no good trees around. I stopped very abruptly and mark about toppled down over me. He thought I had stumbled, but I pointed this shroom out and we both agreed that the mushroom gods must be laughing there asses off at us that day. It was a harsh toke indeed... the sun was going down, we had checked every damn elm in that massive woods with only 3 to show for it. Oh, and the 1 we found under a BEECH tree... this sh*t made no damn sense. It was time to call the game on account of no rain and batsh*it crazy randoms.
> 
> I dont have time to be checking every square inch of terrain. I have kids gurddurmmit!
> Oh well. It was interesting to say the least....
> I better not come off as ungrateful, the shroom gods may sway this system just a smidge north and make it miss my honey holes...


 I still can't believe that mushroom was growing there lol.. It was definitely on it's last leg.. Another day and it would have been too far gone.. I had to soak that one over night.. The other 4 were fresh as could be though.. I definitely think the shroom gods were toying with us that day.. They were testing us, trying to break our spirits.. To see if we are worthy of finding the bounty they are about to bestow upon us.. I'm confident we passed their evaluation with flying colors.. 
I don't know what was going on with those beetle markings on all the trees.. It seemed like they were eating everything.. Poplars, elms, maples, cherry, dogwoods.. I've never seen anything like that before.. That woods is infested with something..


----------



## Guest

gbmillerman said:


> Let’s set something up man, I know a woods up here that is literally almost all ramps. You could harvest 100 pounds and it wouldn’t even looked like you touched it. They are going for 7-10 bucks a pound!!!


I'm game for that.. I could also pull over a 100lbs easy from the patch I just found.. I can probably get another 50lbs from my other two patches combined.. @wade you sell your garlic at farmers markets, right? How hard is it to get started at one? How much product do you normally move through them?


----------



## bev

i went out today and found nothing I mean nothing. this stinks.


----------



## wayne hall

We got 1/2" of rain last night and i found 17 small grays today. I have been out everyday and the rain helped a bunch. More rain tonight so that should help.


----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> What is the normal size of the leaves when one should harvest. I've always heard 10 to 12", is that true. I see the stuff by the acres.


I like to get them when the leaves are between 8 to 10 inches.. I prefer them when they are smaller.. They can get pretty strong when they get bigger..


Tess said:


> I’ll be up there again late Friday to early Saturday. Did you see any on our hike through the woods with everyone else? I’d like to find some for myself. I haven’t given up yet. I didn’t see any through Harmonie, or Bluegrass, but I may have just missed them looking for morels and not paying total attention.


No I didn't see any ramps at all in Paynetown.. I was looking for them too.. Saw a lot of wild garlic and wild onions though.. They were down the highway about 15 miles past the campground.. Right past the horse camp..


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'm game for that.. I could also pull over a 100lbs easy from the patch I just found.. I can probably get another 50lbs from my other two patches combined.. @wade you sell your garlic at farmers markets, right? How hard is it to get started at one? How much product do you normally move through them?


Some markets are Easy..because they are small and need the New Vendors..but they also have a small customer base..
Others are impossible and Some Next to impossible to get into...and they want your paperwork..and insurance policy and a deposit..but these are the big ones.. and you can make a lot of sales..
As for Us, this year we intend to sell at Newyork City Italian Festival..and Chicago..and other Italian festivals..
Then locally we will just try a street vending license..and set up near farmers markets and Health food stores..
But also you just need to call the farmers market of your choice, Be straight with them and see if they will help you..
Because their Customers definitely want what you are selling..they could slide you in for a show or two


----------



## jslwalls

elmgirl said:


> Nice.... What county


Montgomery, it was hard hunting. One at a time.


----------



## Guest

Tess said:


> I’ve moved them off the road. Stop dating premadonnas. They’re worthless. Might have to drop the looks a tad to a firm 7 and look for more personality and women of true worth my friend. Looks become worthless after 55-60 anyway. Hell my kid constantly reminds me of my “big, giggly butt”.  It becomes personality and interests that maintain the relationships beyond that. Looks fade, personalities generally stay the same. So, once your pretty worthless girls looks fade, you have an ugly worthless old lady. Your choice my friend.


That's cool as shit.. I need to find me a gal who moves snakes off the road.. You're absolutely right, I date the wrong type of girls.. I keep telling myself I'm not gonna do it again, but then shit happens and I'm right back in a relationship with a girl I have absolutely nothing in common with.. I wouldn't say I date solely based on looks, like I couldnt date a girl I cant stand to be around, no matter how hot she is.. Looks have played a big role in my last several relationship though.. I need to stop doing that, I know I'll never be happy with a prissy girl.. I guess it's just going to take the right girl showing up at the right time to break me of my habit.. There's nothing wrong with having a jiggly butt.. Especially if you have kids.. I actually prefer a thick girl over a skinny girl.. Women are supposed to have curves.. Don't take this the wrong way, but you actually remind me a lot of my sons mom.. You look almost identical to her, but you have a better personality then she does..


----------



## elmgirl

gbmillerman said:


> Heading down to McCormick in the morning, I’ll be out tomorrow afternoon and Saturday and Sunday morning.


Ill b there w the sun in the morning checkin things out real quick.... Your gonna b there at a good time if we get a little more rain tonight didnt get much today


----------



## noskydaddy

jesterman5 said:


> View attachment 6109
> View attachment 6110
> View attachment 6111
> View attachment 6113
> Still need more time up north. Almost stepped on this guy. Made the heart race a little


You never forget when you kick up one of those. 
Did it take off like a rocket?

I thought the entire ground moved on the one I spooked. 
And it spooked my inner child for days!


----------



## jashroomer

wade said:


> MM recieved a good heavy hit for
> 20 minutes...
> It needs a lot more that it got..
> It will make a very very small change on finding..
> If we had gotten the all day soaker..
> Then we would have lots a popping..
> The only way to know is get out there and keep checking..and please give us a Report whatever you learn out there...
> Me/We.. I will be Be Back out somewhere in the Morning..
> If I Don't Go, I Won't Know...
> So Everyone... get out there Go Go Go..
> Thank You
> View attachment 6101
> View attachment 6102
> View attachment 6103


Just saw a nice find of greys and a few yellows from Bell union in Putnam co


----------



## noskydaddy

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 6098
> Scored 30 this morning. It’s a Start.


I hereby nominate @jslwalls for the best avatar picture!


----------



## deleted

fishinbrad said:


> Not enough rain here in Indy!!!


Down south i didnt get enough rain to fill a coffee cup. not so sure that tomorrow is going to be much better according to my local forecast..


----------



## deleted

wayne hall said:


> We got 1/2" of rain last night and i found 17 small grays today. I have been out everyday and the rain helped a bunch. More rain tonight so that should help.


what county there Wayne


----------



## gbmillerman

elmgirl said:


> Ill b there w the sun in the morning checkin things out real quick.... Your gonna b there at a good time if we get a little more rain tonight didnt get much today


I’m hoping so


----------



## jesterman5

noskydaddy said:


> You never forget when you kick up one of those.
> Did it take off like a rocket?
> 
> I thought the entire ground moved on the one I spooked.
> And it spooked my inner child for days!


Actually never moved an inch. I thought it was fake for a few seconds and then saw the tongue flipping around. Looked like it was just soaking up the heat. If it would have bolted before I saw it. I definitely would have had my inner child spooked haha.


----------



## wayne hall

vern said:


> what county there Wayne


Newton county. Been dry as can be up here so any rain is good.


----------



## noskydaddy

jesterman5 said:


> Actually never moved an inch. I thought it was fake for a few seconds and then saw the tongue flipping around. Looked like it was just soaking up the heat. If it would have bolted before I saw it. I definitely would have had my inner child spooked haha.


Good!
If it wanted to EAT ME it could have!


----------



## deleted

@T tom, Hay bubba..i need some advice from a guy with lots of experience with women. this is kinda personnel so lets keep this on the down low pal..
Almost every day i'm getting personnel messages from the women on this and other boards asking me about all kinds of crap like how do i feel about jiggly asses, did i retire because i'm pretty well off, do i own an outboard motor, how do i feel about younger women, how do i feel about older women, skinny women, hefty farm girls...on and on and on..Holy Hell bubba..i try and tell them that i am Gay and Homeless but they wont buy it !! there was even a couple of guys up north of Indy that both said that they were gay and each said i could stay with them. Please sir what advice can you offer your ole' buddy.


----------



## br5

jashroomer said:


> Just saw a nice find of greys and a few yellows from Bell union in Putnam co


Jas,
Where are you located?


----------



## jslwalls

Thanks noskydaddy, That was a great day because my mom and dad were able to go with me. They are getting up there in age and it’s hard for them to get back deep in the woods. My dad started my addiction to mushroom hunting at a early age so it was awesome to have one more day with him like that. Where we hit the mother load one last time together.


noskydaddy said:


> I hereby nominate @jslwalls for the best avatar picture!


s


----------



## rockytop69

Hey just wishing y'all the best of luck this weekend hope the rain helps everybody out.up north of Indy we got pretty good rainfall so hoping for little Mother Nature magic


----------



## br5

Here's my 1st official find. Lilacs will be blooming by this weekend I think. Will be in woods super early saturday to beat the masses. Still could use more rain though.


----------



## Rocker4x4

Yellows are up, found some jammers this eve about 10 big ones. I sure hope they keep coming cause i walk my ass off to find those


----------



## elmgirl

br5 said:


> Jas,
> Where are you located?


Brooklyn maybe?


----------



## Guest

br5 said:


> View attachment 6175
> View attachment 6176
> Here's my 1st official find. Lilacs will be blooming by this weekend I think. Will be in woods super early saturday to beat the masses. Still could use more rain though.


My pear tree finally opened up today.. Just to clarify, it's not one of those ornamental Bradford pear trees.. I'm not sure what variety it is, but the pears on it get about as big as my face, and they delicious..








I have family stuff going on Saturday so I won't be able to hunt.. I'm gonna hit it hard Sunday though if you'd like to team up.. I have a couple spots nobody really knows about.. We can hit them to avoid the crowds..


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> @T tom, Hay bubba..i need some advice from a guy with lots of experience with women. this is kinda personnel so lets keep this on the down low pal..
> Almost every day i'm getting personnel messages from the women on this and other boards asking me about all kinds of crap like how do i feel about jiggly asses, did i retire because i'm pretty well off, do i own an outboard motor, how do i feel about younger women, how do i feel about older women, skinny women, hefty farm girls...on and on and on..Holy Hell bubba..i try and tell them that i am Gay and Homeless but they wont buy it !! there was even a couple of guys up north of Indy that both said that they were gay and each said i could stay with them. Please sir what advice can you offer your ole' buddy.


I don't have as much experience as T Tom but I have some advice for you buddy.. Get yourself a backpack.. Then, get your shit together, get it all together and put it in the back pack, all your shit, so it's together in the backpack.. Then take it somewhere, you know, take it to the shit store and sell it, or put it in the shit museum.. Just get it out of your house man.. Go get yourself a can of diesel fuel and dump it all over the inside of your house, make sure you get some on the walls.. Exit your house and shoot a flaming arrow Dukes Of Hazzard style through a couple windows, and just drive away.. Your house is possessed by a succubus man.. All of those messages you are getting are coming from the succubus.. Those girls aren't actually sending them.. The succubus is hacking their accounts and doing it.. Those succubuses are some tricky rascals.. They'll bleed you dry and then move on to their next victim without even saying good bye.. I guess they're not really that different from the girls I've been dating lol..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I don't have as much experience as T Tom but I have some advice for you buddy.. Get yourself a backpack.. Then, get your shit together, get it all together and put it in the back pack, all your shit, so it's together in the backpack.. Then take it somewhere, you know, take it to the shit store and sell it, or put it in the shit museum.. Just get it out of your house man.. Go get yourself a can of diesel fuel and dump it all over the inside of your house, make sure you get some on the walls.. Exit your house and shoot a flaming arrow Dukes Of Hazzard style through a couple windows, and just drive away.. Your house is possessed by a succubus man.. All of those messages you are getting are coming from the succubus.. Those girls aren't actually sending them.. The succubus is hacking their accounts and doing it.. Those succubuses are some tricky rascals.. They'll bleed you dry and then move on to their next victim without even saying good bye.. I guess they're not really that different from the girls I've been dating lol..


This just confirms why i didn't ask you for help..lmao.


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> @vern, I'm the last person you want to get relationship advice from buddy. And what ever gave you the idea I've got lots of experience with the ladies. I do like them cornfed Midwestern Ho's tho.


Them Cornfed' Midwestern Honeys' Tho...
They sure Can' Make Yall' Feel...
Alright...


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> This just confirms why i didn't ask you for help..lmao.


I should have went straight to the [email protected] Elm he would know what to do..


----------



## wade

Your Never too Old to Lick the Jar


----------



## wade

@finderoftheshrooms 
We are Hunt'n Daylight t Dark down Here Tomorrow...
How bout you..


----------



## golddustshroomin

So far this season in NW IN I’ve scored 138 shrooms and that was all last week (had to go back to work Monday booo!!!). All greys and most super small. By Friday 4/27 the small greys I did find were totally dried up. Don’t go back to work until 5/9 and got some decent rain. Hoping the yellows will be popping... with the mild temps I see in the forecast could this be an extended morel year??? I sure hope so  
Good luck to all and happy hunting!!!


----------



## elmgirl

I cant sleep....
Visions of morels dancing in my head! 
Not to mention hearing jashroomer sayin he heard of some nice finds in Belle Union....BINGO I have a client there w 80acres! I will be scoping that this weekend , save it for last because i know for a fact noone hunts it


----------



## golddustshroomin

Insane bouquets I found last week... small but bountiful!!! I found greys almost always in bouquets which I thought was strange... I didn’t think this was common?! Not to mention the cutie blue racer! Such a smooth dude!


----------



## wade

So...We have all these great places to go Hunt..
and when the time is right !! They will have Mushrooms "Morels"..
But deciding where to Go 1st 2nd 3rd 4th & 5th...Hhhmmm...
Should I go to the spots along the Highway that everyone Blows Past Everyday but never stop..like my Bristle Tennessee find!!
Or..should I hit our spots that many others know about and try to be first in..
Tomorrow is gonna be used up Hunt'n
Somewhere...and still bunches/100 of Other spots yet to go....


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> MM recieved a good heavy hit for
> 20 minutes...
> It needs a lot more that it got..
> It will make a very very small change on finding..
> If we had gotten the all day soaker..
> Then we would have lots a popping..
> The only way to know is get out there and keep checking..and please give us a Report whatever you learn out there...
> Me/We.. I will be Be Back out somewhere in the Morning..
> If I Don't Go, I Won't Know...
> So Everyone... get out there Go Go Go..
> Thank You
> View attachment 6101
> View attachment 6102
> View attachment 6103


You all are living it up!! Looks like a good time. Definitely a spring to remember!


----------



## wade

Awake again..we been home doin laundry and resting all day..but that's about over..
Come 6:30am time to get up and head for the woods Again..gathering information again..we'll Hunt all of Our same Spots again..and some we haven't been to yet..
To confirm have these Huge temps and small rain..combo .. made anyt-







hing else pop..We're Gonna let you know....
Posting throughout the day as we Hunt
Pic of MM as that Rain Began to Hit yesterday


----------



## gbmillerman

You know when you were a kid and got really excited for Christmas, well that’s what I feel like right now! Heading south 3.5 hours to finally pick some shrooms!! Even if it’s just a handful, I’m excited to explore some new woods and be outside all weekend. Nothing better this time of year! Full bags today everybody, let’s get it!!


----------



## elmgirl

gbmillerman said:


> You know when you were a kid and got really excited for Christmas, well that’s what I feel like right now! Heading south 3.5 hours to finally pick some shrooms!! Even if it’s just a handful, I’m excited to explore some new woods and be outside all weekend. Nothing better this time of year! Full bags today everybody, let’s get it!!


Enjoy and good luck those are some of my fav woods .....
Hoping my trail wont be flooded
I hope you find tons of morels


----------



## Pabst

Vacation day today, woods bound with fingers crossed.


----------



## MushroomMan1021

It's been fairly warm in Fort Wayne lately, so I am holding out some hope that they might start springing up!


----------



## Lehrmanrm

MushroomMan1021 said:


> It's been fairly warm in Fort Wayne lately, so I am holding out some hope that they might start springing up!


I'm on the Adam's allen line...its amazing what a couple warm days did to the woods even before the rain!


----------



## jashroomer

elmgirl said:


> I cant sleep....
> Visions of morels dancing in my head!
> Not to mention hearing jashroomer sayin he heard of some nice finds in Belle Union....BINGO I have a client there w 80acres! I will be scoping that this weekend , save it for last because i know for a fact noone hunts it


Was just sent some pics of some found along Big Walnut "near" the Conservancy north of Bainbridge.
Is it true your a Monrovia Bulldog, a graduated an Eel back in '83.


----------



## jashroomer

T tom said:


> @vern I've given your relationship dilemma some thought. I don't get it either after you telling them that you were GAY. Hell first time I met you I thought to myself, that MF'r right there is winkier than a wagon load of assholes! LMAO


If your bi-sexual, you automatically double you chances for a date.


----------



## deleted

seems like everyone is gearing up for big time hunting today...i need some good news. it was so bad here i may be forced to travel if i want to eat..lol


----------



## MushroomMan1021

Lehrmanrm said:


> I'm on the Adam's allen line...its amazing what a couple warm days did to the woods even before the rain!


That is good to hear! I'll update if I find anything worth while.


----------



## br5

golddustshroomin said:


> Insane bouquets I found last week... small but bountiful!!! I found greys almost always in bouquets which I thought was strange... I didn’t think this was common?! Not to mention the cutie blue racer! Such a smooth dude!


Awesome pics


----------



## scoondog

wade said:


> MM recieved a good heavy hit for
> 20 minutes...
> It needs a lot more that it got..
> It will make a very very small change on finding..
> If we had gotten the all day soaker..
> Then we would have lots a popping..
> The only way to know is get out there and keep checking..and please give us a Report whatever you learn out there...
> Me/We.. I will be Be Back out somewhere in the Morning..
> If I Don't Go, I Won't Know...
> So Everyone... get out there Go Go Go..
> Thank You
> View attachment 6101
> View attachment 6102
> View attachment 6103


that old cabin is bad ass,, is that yours?


----------



## deleted

jashroomer said:


> If your bi-sexual, you automatically double you chances for a date.


actually i'm trisexual...i'll try anything sexual...lmao...yank me, crank me, just dont wake me up to thank me is my motto at my age..


----------



## gbmillerman

elmgirl said:


> Enjoy and good luck those are some of my fav woods .....
> Hoping my trail wont be flooded
> I hope you find tons of morels


Thanks I’m pumped!!


----------



## scoondog

vern said:


> @T tom, Hay bubba..i need some advice from a guy with lots of experience with women. this is kinda personnel so lets keep this on the down low pal..
> Almost every day i'm getting personnel messages from the women on this and other boards asking me about all kinds of crap like how do i feel about jiggly asses, did i retire because i'm pretty well off, do i own an outboard motor, how do i feel about younger women, how do i feel about older women, skinny women, hefty farm girls...on and on and on..Holy Hell bubba..i try and tell them that i am Gay and Homeless but they wont buy it !! there was even a couple of guys up north of Indy that both said that they were gay and each said i could stay with them. Please sir what advice can you offer your ole' buddy.


just tell em you aint as good as you once was but you are as good once as you ever was HAHA #studmuffin life is hard


----------



## elmgirl

First find of the day not the best but its early


----------



## deleted

scoondog said:


> just tell em you aint as good as you once was but you are as good once as you ever was HAHA #studmuffin life is hard


Let me make it perfectly clear that i didn't pay off any of these people out of campaign funds as the far left would have you believe...


----------



## deleted

well i am heading off to the great forest shortly which will tell me if my season here in Clark county is over or not..
@parrothead , whats the latest news from Jennings county ?


----------



## elmgirl

gbmillerman said:


> Thanks I’m pumped!!


Not sure if you've hunted at these Woods before but the top is still kind of dry and ALOT of people hunt the top especially wolf cave I went to two of my spots up there and they were bare good news getting down to the bottom one of my spots found one I just got here it's still early in the ground is great down here I would recommend looking at the bottoms we hunt here every year and the top usually doesn't really pop until it gets a good rain but I did see a guy this morning tell me he just found five greys up there we are going to get some rain here today so you will be good for tomorrow for sure


----------



## parrothead

It sucks is the latest. Everyone I talked to meaning 15-20 say it is the worse year ever. They may have found a few but it is one here one there. No one has found over 30 total for year. I found 1 little gray since I found the 17 nice yellows a week or so ago.


----------



## parrothead

We only got 4/10s here yesterday. My garden was still dry.


----------



## elmgirl

jashroomer said:


> Was just sent some pics of some found along Big Walnut "near" the Conservancy north of Bainbridge.
> Is it true your a Monrovia Bulldog, a graduated an Eel back in '83.


Monrovia bulldog yes but '92


----------



## deleted

parrothead said:


> It sucks is the latest. Everyone I talked to meaning 15-20 say it is the worse year ever. They may have found a few but it is one here one there. No one has found over 30 total for year. I found 1 little gray since I found the 17 nice yellows a week or so ago.


i'm with you brother, i now feel lucky that i found around fifty. should have been more like a hundred or more..i really thought early that this was going to be a killer year...very disappointing.


----------



## fishinbrad

Can we say "Derailed Thread"!?!?!


----------



## parrothead

Then you can get the Knaw Bone Tenderloin.


----------



## hoka24

Here are my finds from yesterday - mostly small blacks.... Oh, and since you all thought I was BSing you on my Howard County grays, a pic I should have posted originally with date proof. I actually find those grays every year around April 8-10 - this was by far the latest I have found them. Yellows will be up here soon.


----------



## noskydaddy

6AD - first gray


----------



## bmeister

Finally on map! Really thought I was going to get screwed this year. It's small and there was probably more, but a huge tree came down right in front of me. High winds today are no joke so I grabbed it and went home. Hopefully will find more this weekend


----------



## jslwalls

Just got another 34 this morning. I can tell already what everyone down south already knows. This year is going to be horrible. No flushes just one or two here and there.


----------



## Spazlee

Today in cass county a good mix of yellows grays and blacks


----------



## Spazlee




----------



## parrothead

Well Vern, anything


----------



## noskydaddy

bmeister said:


> Finally on map! Really thought I was going to get screwed this year. It's small and there was probably more, but a huge tree came down right in front of me. High winds today are no joke so I grabbed it and went home. Hopefully will find more this weekend
> View attachment 6219


Nice work. Glad you're ok. 
Falling tree limbs are a real thing! 

Gravity works.


----------



## indy_nebo

hoka24 said:


> Here are my finds from yesterday - mostly small blacks.... Oh, and since you all thought I was BSing you on my Howard County grays, a pic I should have posted originally with date proof. I actually find those grays every year around April 8-10 - this was by far the latest I have found them. Yellows will be up here soon.
> View attachment 6210
> View attachment 6211
> View attachment 6212
> View attachment 6213


Nice find bud... but to be clear, are you referring to the top pic with the ones in the bowl when u said mostly small blacks?


----------



## Guest

elmgirl said:


> @finderoftheshrooms i find greys every year in the sycamores. Seem to have the best luck with em if its a pine mix or if you have to pass thru the pines to get to em (dont know why) i usually dont really hunt em for the yellas. And no i didnt run from the snake lol I guess thats part of being raised in the country, not much scares me


I must have missed this post yesterday.. Thank you for the tip.. I find most of my blacks under poplars mixed in with pine, but if I hunt a poplar grove that doesn't have the pine trees mixed in, there are never any blacks.. I never considered the pine trees were the wow factor until I read your post.. You just helped me narrow down my search area.. Thank you very much.. This is exactly why I use this forum year after year.. Tons of knowledgeable people willing to share information, and several smart asses like myself who make me laugh until my cheeks hurt..


----------



## Troutthunter

Hi all new guy here. Reporting that I found tiny grays (maturing over the weekend) and a few blacks right at MI state line near South Bend.

Just a little intel for the northern IN folks.


----------



## br5

Here's one of my favorite mother load videos.


----------



## bev

I walked and walked and walked and walked did I mention that I walked today and NOTHING this sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deleted

Troutthunter said:


> Hi all new guy here. Reporting that I found tiny grays (maturing over the weekend) and a few blacks right at MI state line near South Bend.
> 
> Just a little intel for the northern IN folks.


Welcome to our forum Troutthunter, things are starting to heat up mid state and on up. keep us posted sir and thanks for your post..


----------



## Troutthunter

Thanks for the welcome! 

My first score when I was 11 or 12 (early 80s) was a motherload like the video. I wasn’t even hunting for them. Just goofing around with my friend in the woods, and we looked down and we were practically swimming in yellows! I think we got 12 - 15 pounds. It was 4 of those old paper grocery bags full. The next year the woods was already cleared and developed.


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> well i am heading off to the great forest shortly which will tell me if my season here in Clark county is over or not..
> @parrothead , whats the latest news from Jennings county ?


Well just when i thought it might be over...this happened. took Paula-joy with me again today and found these 15 beauties. the biggest one was almost two ounces.


























there's still hope @parrothead here in Clark county. so you might want to have another look see pal.


----------



## hoka24

indy_nebo said:


> Nice find bud... but to be clear, are you referring to the top pic with the ones in the bowl when u said mostly small blacks?


Yes


----------



## Guest

bev said:


> I walked and walked and walked and walked did I mention that I walked today and NOTHING this sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My early spots still aren't producing yet either and I'm 20 miles south of you.. I'm thinking it will be the 1st of the week before we start seeing some action.. If this rain doesn't get them popping then I may start to worry a bit.. 


indy_nebo said:


> Nice find bud... but to be clear, are you referring to the top pic with the ones in the bowl when u said mostly small blacks?


I'm thinking the same thing.. Should we tell him or let him figure it out on his own?


jslwalls said:


> View attachment 6220
> Just got another 34 this morning. I can tell already what everyone down south already knows. This year is going to be horrible. No flushes just one or two here and there.


Same thing happened up here last year.. I hope things turn around for you bud.. I'm thinking we are gonna have a good year up here.. It's still a little early to tell.. If I start getting into decent numbers you are more than welcome to come up here and hunt my spots with me.. I'm an hour north of Indy.. We are probably the most under rated shroom area in the state.. I have three reservoir properties within 20 minutes of my house, and probably a dozen or so wildlife management areas that are fair game..


T tom said:


> That's definitely the smart thing to do. I have a buddy that is a logger and with all the dead ash we have, he calls off work when the winds start blowing.


Those dead trees are nothing to play with when it's windy.. I'd rather set steel beams and lay decking in the wind than go around dead trees.. #LumberJacked


bmeister said:


> Finally on map! Really thought I was going to get screwed this year. It's small and there was probably more, but a huge tree came down right in front of me. High winds today are no joke so I grabbed it and went home. Hopefully will find more this weekend
> View attachment 6219


Congrats.. The first one is always the hardest.. You made a wise decision to leave the woods.. Wind is gusting 35mph here.. I was gonna go out hunting, but I'd rather live to hunt another day..


----------



## deleted

bmeister said:


> Finally on map! Really thought I was going to get screwed this year. It's small and there was probably more, but a huge tree came down right in front of me. High winds today are no joke so I grabbed it and went home. Hopefully will find more this weekend
> View attachment 6219


You go girl...the big finds are almost on your door step..


----------



## Pabst

Lawrence county, 66. Me and my dad's together.


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> @finderoftheshrooms
> We are Hunt'n Daylight t Dark down Here Tomorrow...
> How bout you..


I was going to hit it hard today but it's just too windy.. Starting Sunday I will be in the woods all day every day.. You and Robin are more than welcome to come up here and join me if you like.. I'm confident we are gonna have a good year up here.. 

@jashroomer Thanks for the tip about the cold pressed castor oil for my dogs eyes.. Been putting two drops in each eye twice a day for 10 days now, and I can already see an improvement.. I can't believe the vet didn't tell me about that.. She just wanted my $3k I think.. There's no way she didn't know about that..


----------



## Gudenhot

Went out for a 15 minute quick hunt in northern Vanderburgh this afternoon.


----------



## NeedsNoAir

Today marked the first real day for me in the woods,none of the ever elusive morels yet but I did find an couple Dryad's Saddles 5/4/2018. Still early so Happy Hunting To All


----------



## elmgirl

bev said:


> I walked and walked and walked and walked did I mention that I walked today and NOTHING this sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


@bev what county r you in (doing all this walking!)


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> Well just when i thought it might be over...this happened. took Paula-joy with me again today and found these 15 beauties. the biggest one was almost two ounces.
> View attachment 6245
> View attachment 6247
> View attachment 6244
> View attachment 6246
> there's still hope @parrothead here in Clark county. so you might want to have another look see pal.


@vern paula-joy might b your good luck charm


----------



## MorelHuntress




----------



## kpfist

jesterman5 said:


> View attachment 6109
> View attachment 6110
> View attachment 6111
> View attachment 6113
> Still need more time up north. Almost stepped on this guy. Made the heart race a little


I shat myself just looking at the snake on my ipad.


----------



## minix69

Hello all haven't been on in a long while but had to share my find. Picked 99 today in northern Indiana. Craziest thing I ever seen most were growing under water in my hotspot! Like mushroom seaweed. Craziness! My feet are soaked but worth it!


----------



## minix69

minix69 said:


> Hello all haven't been on in a long while but had to share my find. Picked 99 today in northern Indiana. Craziest thing I ever seen most were growing under water in my hotspot! Like mushroom seaweed. Craziness! My feet are soaked but worth it!


I added a pic but it didn't show up?


----------



## minix69

Try this again


----------



## deleted

minix69 said:


> Try this again


What County was that great find at my friend ?


----------



## wade

Been waiting all day to catch Antenna ti send these..
EternalSunKing..Hunting with us today..
And is Happy to Finally be On Board!!
Having a Whole lots a fun finding Nothing!!!!!


----------



## bev

elmgirl said:


> @bev what county r you in (doing all this walking!)


Huntington county


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> How the hell you keeping those mushrooms you found last week so fresh, Tom asked. Lol!


Well i keep about ten stock photos handy for special occasions like today..


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> @finderoftheshrooms you're gonna miss a good time.
> 
> Is anyone else going to join us and our experiment this weekend in Nashville?


My ass is dragin, i got to take a couple of days off..lol. wish i was going though...good luck and have some fun.


----------



## elmgirl

Well i was so excited to get in the woods today started in Owen County then decided to head towards Sullivan got there and call from my son I knew that him and his girlfriend and their kids were heading to the lake today at Lieber I had just talked to him when I left McCormick's Creek so I knew that since he was blowing up my phone something was wrong sure enough they got out on the boat and the boat caught on fire thank goodness they are all safe but I had to cut my day short in the woods only managed to bring out about 7 still had a great day in the woods


----------



## wade




----------



## Gudenhot

vern said:


> My ass is dragin, i got to take a couple of days off..lol. wish i was going though...good luck and have some fun.


Vern, Vern, Vern, you will be kicking yourself in the arse for the next 10 months if you don't go.


----------



## bev

elmgirl said:


> Well i was so excited to get in the woods today started in Owen County then decided to head towards Sullivan got there and call from my son I knew that him and his girlfriend and their kids were heading to the lake today at Lieber I had just talked to him when I left McCormick's Creek so I knew that since he was blowing up my phone something was wrong sure enough they got out on the boat and the boat caught on fire thank goodness they are all safe but I had to cut my day short in the woods only managed to bring out about 7 still had a great day in the woods
> View attachment 6279
> View attachment 6281
> View attachment 6280
> View attachment 6281


glad everyone is ok


----------



## deleted

Gudenhot said:


> Vern, Vern, Vern, you will be kicking yourself in the arse for the next 10 months if you don't go.


I'm happiest when i'm in the woods hunting by myself. i'm not that fond of public events except when we have our own Foray.
I plan to go up that way in four or five days and get the ones that they missed.


----------



## Gudenhot

Gudenhot said:


> Vern, Vern, Vern, you will be kicking yourself in the arse for the next 10 months if you don't go.


Besides, you are the Indiana Mushroom Yoda and you will find the strength. MAY THE FOURTH BE WITH YOU.


----------



## gbmillerman

Found a nice elm on an hour hunt, gonna hit it hard tomorrow.


----------



## elmgirl

Thank you me too! 


bev said:


> glad everyone is ok


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> I'm happiest when i'm in the woods hunting by myself. i'm not that fond of public events except when we have our own Foray.
> I plan to go up that way in four or five days and get the ones that they missed.


Thats me @vern.... I thought about tryin to find another girl to hunt w me on my days off but that thought lasted all of a minute lol i enjoy being alone in the woods


----------



## MorelHuntress




----------



## gbmillerman

elmgirl said:


> Not sure if you've hunted at these Woods before but the top is still kind of dry and ALOT of people hunt the top especially wolf cave I went to two of my spots up there and they were bare good news getting down to the bottom one of my spots found one I just got here it's still early in the ground is great down here I would recommend looking at the bottoms we hunt here every year and the top usually doesn't really pop until it gets a good rain but I did see a guy this morning tell me he just found five greys up there we are going to get some rain here today so you will be good for tomorrow for sure


Find some nice size on a short hunt


----------



## MorelHuntress

MorelHuntress said:


> View attachment 6290
> View attachment 6291
> View attachment 6290
> View attachment 6291


The most blacks I have ever found. I usually just find greys and yellows. Or season is finally kicking off in NE Indiana!!!


----------



## elmgirl

gbmillerman said:


> Find some nice size on a short hunt
> View attachment 6296


Yay! I figured you would


----------



## funamongus

finally a decent day!


----------



## deleted

funamongus said:


> finally a decent day!
> View attachment 6299


I was starting to get a little worried about pal..lol. thats just the first of many i'm sure.
Boy the pic posts are starting fly in from everywhere...sweet...


----------



## deleted

Thats c


Gudenhot said:


> Except for the blacklight, this is the second best tool I've used this year.
> 
> View attachment 6300


that's cute..somebody already posted that a few days ago. still funny


----------



## Gudenhot

vern said:


> Thats c
> 
> that's cute..somebody already posted that a few days ago. still funny


Yep, it was me, again. Trying to bring to bring a smile to some starving morel hunters.


----------



## minix69

Fou


vern said:


> What County was that great find at my friend ?


Found them in Starke county.


----------



## brushbusterbutch

I'm off and running. I found 11 this afternoon, however they are all small. Five of them have been up for awhile as their tips are frostbitten and the other six are fresh but small. (Wabash County)


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> I'm happiest when i'm in the woods hunting by myself. i'm not that fond of public events except when we have our own Foray.
> I plan to go up that way in four or five days and get the ones that they missed.


I prefer to hunt solo as well @vern


----------



## wade

Robin found these 3 ..we seldom find them together like this..


----------



## Inthewild

Anybody willing to ship some fresh shrooms my way? I've watched for over 6 weeks thru the good and the bad for you folks. I think I forgot what they taste like! Guessing a watched pot never boils.


----------



## minix69

Anyone else ever found them growing under water like I did. Been hunting a long time and never have.


----------



## Guest

Tess said:


> @finderoftheshrooms you're gonna miss a good time.
> 
> Is anyone else going to join us and our experiment this weekend in Nashville?


I know I am.. I really really wish I could go.. I busted my ass this week and got all the tasks on my to do list accomplished early, so I could head down to Brown Co this weekend, but I completely forgot I have to attend a memorial dinner for my uncle tomorrow.. He didn't want a funeral or anything.. So the whole family is getting together to spread his ashes and have dinner.. I'd say I could head down after dinner, but I already know what happens when my family gets together.. I will be in no condition to drive two hours.. I'd love to get back down in that honey Hell hole.. I know there's a motherlode just sitting there waiting to be found.. I'm glad you guys will be there to get it though.. There's nobody that deserves it more.. Just stay on that bike trail until you see the trees change from mostly oak to mostly poplar and Sycamores.. When you get off the trail go to your right.. Eventually you'll see a little pond in a small meadow.. That whole area is full of dead elm, dead ash, and uprooted poplar trees.. Check the base of any uprooted trees you see.. Our biggest score of the day last year was on an uprooted poplar tree.. The shrooms were growing out of the dirt that was still attached to the roots at the base of the tree.. Make sure you take plenty of water with you, and when you're ready to head back up, make sure you take the bike trail.. We decided to take a short cut, straight up the side of the ridge.. That screwed us big time.. Good luck and stay safe.. Watch out for snakes.. It's prime rattle snake territory down there..


----------



## Guest

elmgirl said:


> Well i was so excited to get in the woods today started in Owen County then decided to head towards Sullivan got there and call from my son I knew that him and his girlfriend and their kids were heading to the lake today at Lieber I had just talked to him when I left McCormick's Creek so I knew that since he was blowing up my phone something was wrong sure enough they got out on the boat and the boat caught on fire thank goodness they are all safe but I had to cut my day short in the woods only managed to bring out about 7 still had a great day in the woods
> View attachment 6279
> View attachment 6281
> View attachment 6280
> View attachment 6281


Sounds like someone was looking out for them.. Glad they are all safe..


----------



## Pabst

wade said:


> Robin found these 3 ..we seldom find them together like this..
> View attachment 6316


Very cool, found this today. I've never found them like it.


----------



## Chet huston

Nice find


----------



## wayne hall

Ok so it has been a few years since i found any peckerheads to pick and i ran across a big patch of them today or so i think that is what these are. I thought i had better get them comfirmed before i eat them. Can anyone tell me for sure what they are. Also found 20 nice grays.


----------



## Guest

Pabst said:


> Very cool, found this today. I've never found them like it.


That's a sign.. It's actually the signal we've all been waiting for.. The hundred year hunt.. It starts now.. Congrats, that's a beautiful cluster man.. Nice bright mushrooms, very nice find.. What part of the state are you in my man?


----------



## wayne hall

Forgot to load the picture.


----------



## Gudenhot

wayne hall said:


> Forgot to load the picture.
> View attachment 6326


Whole lot of half true morels with not much taste there. But yes, those are preacher pricks.


----------



## wayne hall

Gudenhot said:


> Whole lot of half true morels with not much taste there. But yes, those are preacher pricks.


I understand that but i just wanted to be sure they were eatable. When i go to the woods i pick anything i can eat.


----------



## Gudenhot

wayne hall said:


> I understand that but i just wanted to be sure they were eatable. When i go to the woods i pick anything i can eat.


Yes, edible. Fry the heads well in a good seasoned breading.


----------



## wayne hall

Gudenhot said:


> Yes, edible.


Thanks i thought it better to be safe then sorry. I have not seen any up in my area for probably 10 years.


----------



## Gudenhot

wayne hall said:


> Thanks i thought it better to be safe then sorry. I have not seen any up in my area for probably 10 years.


Usually a very early fungi. You should have a great season ahead of you my friend.


----------



## funamongus

for all you folks going to Nashville tomorrow, don't mess with the hills, hit the low areas that hold moisture, good luck!


----------



## Gudenhot

I respect Chris Matherly for what he does, but there is NO WAY IN HELL a morel grows for 28-30 days. B.S. my friends.


----------



## wayne hall

Gudenhot said:


> Usually a very early fungi. You should have a great season ahead of you my friend.


I hope so my 10 year old grandaughter is ready to head out in the morning. Took her out the other day and found 2 small grays but it seems to be getting better every day.


----------



## Gudenhot

wayne hall said:


> I hope so my 10 year old grandaughter is ready to head out in the morning. Took her out the other day and found 2 small grays but it seems to be getting better every day.


My 9 year old son hates veggies, but loves morels.


----------



## wayne hall

Gudenhot said:


> My 9 year old son hates veggies, but loves morels.


My wife cooked up a bowl ful the other night and my grandaughter said they were like eating candy. I think she might be onto something there.


----------



## Gudenhot

I love em, but give 95% away. My neighbor can't get around much so I always hook him and his wife up. Took some fresh ones to my local Walgreens worker tonight who loves to cook and eat them yet never has any time off to hunt.


----------



## Guest

Gudenhot said:


> I respect Chris Matherly for what he does, but there is NO WAY IN HELL a morel grows for 28-30 days. B.S. my friends.


They grow very slowly when it's cold.. I've seen them stay the exact same size for a week.. Some of the big yellows could possibly grow for a month if the conditions are right..


----------



## Gudenhot

finderoftheshrooms said:


> They grow very slowly when it's cold.. I've seen them stay the exact same size for a week.. Some of the big yellows could possibly grow for a month if the conditions are right..


Ok


----------



## Gudenhot

vern said:


> wayne..google and youtube are your friend..lol.
> First thing if its a good one, the cap will be attached to the stem. if it overhangs like an umbrella..toss it. Next, cut one open bottom to top and the stem will be completely hollow like a tube. if it has fibrous matter inside...toss it.
> whenever you can...post the pic and you will get tons of help here.
> Next....i wish i had those grays that you found, they are my favorite to eat.
> Hope tiss help some my friend..


Peckerheads are edible. Just no taste whatsoever. The grays should be sent down here for pre-inspection tasting however.


----------



## wayne hall

vern said:


> wayne..google and youtube are your friend..lol.
> First thing if its a good one, the cap will be attached to the stem. if it overhangs like an umbrella..toss it. Next, cut one open bottom to top and the stem will be completely hollow like a tube. if it has fibrous matter inside...toss it.
> whenever you can...post the pic and you will get tons of help here.
> Next....i wish i had those grays that you found, they are my favorite to eat.
> Hope tiss help some my friend..


Thanks Vern i just walked over and cut one from top to bottom and the stem is hollow clear up. I just wanted to be sure. The grays are starting to pop up here and the ones i got today were pretty nice. If we find some tomorrow i will see if i can get a picture so you can drool over them.


----------



## wayne hall

Gudenhot said:


> Peckerheads are edible. Just no taste whatsoever. The grays should be sent down here for pre-inspection tasting however.


I would be glad to send some grays down but the way the pony exspress works around here they will be dehydrated to nothing when you get them.


----------



## Pabst

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That's a sign.. It's actually the signal we've all been waiting for.. The hundred year hunt.. It starts now.. Congrats, that's a beautiful cluster man.. Nice bright mushrooms, very nice find.. What part of the state are you in my man?


Lawrence county, I know i left shrooms in the woods but had been out 7 hours and had something to do. This shrooming is taking up alot of time this year


----------



## deleted

Gudenhot said:


> Whole lot of half true morels with not much taste there. But yes, those are preacher pricks.


Pal i have to say that you cant know for sure unless you slice the stem open and see if its a clear tube. most newbies wouldn't know this because you just dont find them that often.


----------



## Noobshroomer16

Finally, I found a few today. Hip hip hooray on the map in Starke County Indiana.


----------



## Noobshroomer16




----------



## Noobshroomer16




----------



## Gudenhot

Tess said:


> I’m sorry to hear that. But I completely understand. Just lost my grandma in November 3.5 days after our wedding and it’s been devastating. My condolences to you deeply. Family is way more important.
> 
> If we’re feeling froggy enough we’re definitely going to hit it. If not we’re going to scope out the areas around here and then do a night hunt. We went on a short one tonight and was mostly maple and oaks on the bike path. But it was a good learning experience.


Wow, you both think family is more important than morels. You should be demoted.


----------



## Noobshroomer16

Well, I guess I'll figure out this picture thing sooner or later. Well I think I finally got it. LOL


----------



## wade

Pabst said:


> Lawrence county, I know i left shrooms in the woods but had been out 7 hours and had something to do. This shrooming is taking up alot of time this year


And it is giving you, Happy times


----------



## deleted

Gudenhot said:


> Wow, you both think family is more important than morels. You should be demoted.


I REALLY DON'T CARE IF THIS PISSES YOU OFF OR NOT PAL...thats the stupidest thing i have ever herd. and not only that, you tend to say things before you have thought them out more often than not.............have a great day


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> No morels yet. Going to do some daylight spot checking in the less hilly parts, then night time experiment #2 with @T tom and Matt.
> View attachment 6351
> 
> View attachment 6352
> View attachment 6350
> View attachment 6348
> View attachment 6347


So who's the hot chick in those photos Tess...is that your daughter..


----------



## mmh

Troutthunter said:


> Hi all new guy here. Reporting that I found tiny grays (maturing over the weekend) and a few blacks right at MI state line near South Bend.
> 
> Just a little intel for the northern IN folks.


Troutthunter. I am about 15 miles South of state line in Steuben county and will be heading out Sunday hoping for first finds of the year. Good luck to all


----------



## Guest

Tess said:


> I’m sorry to hear that. But I completely understand. Just lost my grandma in November 3.5 days after our wedding and it’s been devastating. My condolences to you deeply. Family is way more important.
> If we’re feeling froggy enough we’re definitely going to hit it. If not we’re going to scope out the areas around here and then do a night hunt. We went on a short one tonight and was mostly maple and oaks on the bike path. But it was a good learning experience.


Thank you for the condolences.. Sorry to here about your grandma.. It's tough losing anyone but grandmothers are especially rough.. I had a hard time after I lost both of mine.. I wasnt real close with this uncle, but my dad's having a hard time with it.. It's hard for me to see my dad like that.. If it wasn't for my dad, I would skip the dinner and go to the festival, but I need to be at the dinner out of respect for my dad.. My mom's brother is my uncle that had stage four cancer.. He's the one I'm really close with.. He's actually doing better than the doctors expected.. They got all of the cancer out of his bowels and his lymph nodes came back clean.. He's starting to put some weight back on.. Looks like he has a good shot at beating cancer for the 3rd time..
My family and my friends are definitely more important than anything else in my book.. I can always mushroom hunt tomorrow or next year, but we never know how much longer our families will be with us..
Just be careful if you do decide to go down into the he'll hole.. It's not an easy hike, even the trail is sketchy in spots.. I don't want you guys to end up like Mr. Wong lmao..


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> Well just when i thought it might be over...this happened. took Paula-joy with me again today and found these 15 beauties. the biggest one was almost two ounces.
> View attachment 6245
> View attachment 6247
> View attachment 6244
> View attachment 6246
> there's still hope @parrothead here in Clark county. so you might want to have another look see pal.


Vern, You should use the first photo on post #5036 as a dating site profile pic. What lady could turn down that handsome face along with Morels and a wad of $50 bills.


----------



## mmh

I have only seen my Father cry twice, once when his Mom (my grandma) died and more recently his older Brother. I have never seen him show emotions like that, he's kind of a stoic big guy. You are doing the right thing being there for your dad. Best wishes


----------



## mmh

Gudenhot said:


> Wow, you both think family is more important than morels. You should be demoted.


You, Sir or Madam have priority issues. I hope your post was a joke.


----------



## mmh

Tess said:


> No morels yet. Going to do some daylight spot checking in the less hilly parts, then night time experiment #2 with @T tom and Matt.
> View attachment 6351
> 
> View attachment 6352
> View attachment 6350
> View attachment 6348
> View attachment 6347


Awesome, Absolutely Awesome pics. I felt I should respond and not just "like"


----------



## mmh

minix69 said:


> Anyone else ever found them growing under water like I did. Been hunting a long time and never have.


I think you are from the Northern part of the state as I am. I would guess they had grown, then we had areas around that had ALOT of rain and guess the water rose over them. I have hunted swamps before with Elm and Ash and have never seen that but I guess its possible.


----------



## minix69

Underwater mushrooms! Crazy!


----------



## guff76

MorelHuntress said:


> View attachment 6259


Like the hat where ya get it?


----------



## elmgirl

May not hunt today due to my feet i have severe scoliosis and its hard on my feet i get bad pressure sores and my feet swell and here what working hard and spending all my other time in the woods gets me.... (Needless to say im stubborn so im sure ill still get in the woods today


----------



## sheababy

I've been following you guys for a couple years now, just never actually signed up. I figure I'd share my finds this year. Found 14 all together this year. 13 of them was found yesterday.












Southern Johnson county


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> May not hunt today due to my feet i have severe scoliosis and its hard on my feet i get bad pressure sores and my feet swell and here what working hard and spending all my other time in the woods gets me.... (Needless to say im stubborn so im sure ill still get in the woods today
> View attachment 6362
> View attachment 6363
> View attachment 6364


This little piggy went to the market,
This little piggy stayed home,
This little piggy had Morels,
This little piggy had none,
And this little piggy cried wee wee wee all the way home.
Morel of this story is: if you are the little piggy that stayed home...you ain't as tough as Elmgirl..


----------



## deleted

sheababy said:


> I've been following you guys for a couple years now, just never actually signed up. I figure I'd share my finds this year. Found 14 all together this year. 13 of them was found yesterday.
> View attachment 6366
> View attachment 6367
> Southern Johnson county


Well its about damn time you got an account set up. welcome aboard the nut wagon shebaby..lol.
If we didnt scare you off while waiting for the season to get goin, then you are worthy to join us on the journey to the promised land..nice find and many more for you to come..


----------



## funamongus

vern said:


> This little piggy went to the market,
> This little piggy stayed home,
> This little piggy had Morels,
> This little piggy had none,
> And this little piggy cried wee wee wee all the way home.
> Morel of this story is: if you are the little piggy that stayed home...you ain't as tough as Elmgirl..





elmgirl said:


> May not hunt today due to my feet i have severe scoliosis and its hard on my feet i get bad pressure sores and my feet swell and here what working hard and spending all my other time in the woods gets me.... (Needless to say im stubborn so im sure ill still get in the woods today
> View attachment 6362
> View attachment 6363
> View attachment 6364


please no pornographic material, this is a family friendly website LOL!


----------



## funamongus

sheababy said:


> I've been following you guys for a couple years now, just never actually signed up. I figure I'd share my finds this year. Found 14 all together this year. 13 of them was found yesterday.
> View attachment 6366
> View attachment 6367
> Southern Johnson county


nice!


----------



## deleted

funamongus said:


> please no pornographic material, this is a family friendly website LOL!


I feel bad that her feet hurt so much but being the dirty old man that i am...i still love her little piggies...


----------



## Troutthunter

To all: may the great spirit of Cinco de Mayo rain morels upon you. Then we celebrate with margaritas and tacos! ay AY AIIYYYYY!


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> How the hell you keeping those mushrooms you found last week so fresh, Tom asked. Lol!


Slipped into the woods for a few minutes this morning and found this little guy..


----------



## elmgirl

funamongus said:


> please no pornographic material, this is a family friendly website LOL!


Lol


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> This little piggy went to the market,
> This little piggy stayed home,
> This little piggy had Morels,
> This little piggy had none,
> And this little piggy cried wee wee wee all the way home.
> Morel of this story is: if you are the little piggy that stayed home...you ain't as tough as Elmgirl..


And that is why im headed out @vern not only for an all day into night down in the hollers hard hunt type a day .....


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> Slipped into the woods for a few minutes this morning and found this little guy..
> View attachment 6370


Lol


----------



## scottyg11

@indy_nebo man I’m not finding anything. Was out Thursday for a little while but it was too windy. I was yesterday and found squat at my spots. The ground is looking better hopefully today I’ll find more


----------



## wade

Nothing Nothing Nothing 
At Small Paradise this Morning


----------



## elmgirl

See @finderoftheshrooms i 
Just saw this post im not the only one that hunts Sycamores


----------



## noskydaddy

Tess said:


> We’re learning a little so far during the mushroom class. Through dna testing they’ve found upwards of 60 species of morchella. I found that to be really interesting. There’s a good turn out for the class which is good that way there aren’t so many dumb dumbs out there eating stupid shit.
> View attachment 6374


Very cool @Tess 

Keep us posted.

This is Brown County?


----------



## brushbusterbutch

I went out this morning to my "never fail" woods on Mississinewa and it failed. It's not looking good so far boys and girls. 11 yesterday in woods that I found over 100 in last year and now nothing in woods where I always find a few. Heading back out shortly to hunt Roush after the 1 PM off limits.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Went to Salamonie this morning. Found 1nice grey right off the bat.2 hours later that's all I had. Still looks early and a little dry where I hunt.


----------



## minix69

mmh said:


> I think you are from the Northern part of the state as I am. I would guess they had grown, then we had areas around that had ALOT of rain and guess the water rose over them. I have hunted swamps before with Elm and Ash and have never seen that but I guess its possible.


Yes I had been out and found a few little dry ones and knew that storm was coming so I left them. Came back 2 days later and it was flooded as you guessed but they were everywhere. Like the just swelled under the water like crazy. Really wish I would have taking my phone and took pictures it was definitely a site.


----------



## sheababy

Thanks Vern...I enjoy reading everyone's posts. It takes a lot to scare me off. Y'all are definitely my kind of breed for sure.  


vern said:


> Well its about damn time you got an account set up. welcome aboard the nut wagon shebaby..lol.
> If we didnt scare you off while waiting for the season to get goin, then you are worthy to join us on the journey to the promised land..nice find and many more for you to come..


----------



## minix69

Got them wash drained and weighed. It's almost 5lbs! Got another pic on the scale here.


----------



## sheababy

Went into my woods this morning. Found 3 in my spot and 1 in the most random spot. Funky funky year for sure. Just blessed i was able to find some. Went to a untouched wooded area. I'd say about 50 acres. Basically was crawling half the time. Found 1 burnt yellow. I have yet to find any in creek bottoms. Which is weird for my woods. Found the most in probably a 100 ft radius between a massive elm, dead Ash, and a dying sycamore. Total of 19 this year


----------



## Gudenhot

vern said:


> I REALLY DON'T CARE IF THIS PISSES YOU OFF OR NOT PAL...thats the stupidest thing i have ever herd. and not only that, you tend to say things before you have thought them out more often than not.............have a great day


Wasn't meant to be taken that way and apologize. Nope, didn't piss me off either.


----------



## Gudenhot

Ye


mmh said:


> You, Sir or Madam have priority issues. I hope your post was a joke.


Lighten up. This board is about morel hunting. The posts were about being bisexual and people dying. Get out in the woods.


----------



## Hummada

Hey i finally signed up, but anywho this has been the worst season I've ever seen. I found 1 that was almost to dry and gave it to friend of mine because he never tried morels. I'm in southern Indiana close to Louisville,ky. The fruiting season has pretty much passed up this area unless they fruit this week,imo. My spots are about done though. I need to find other areas to hunt. 

There has been a lot more luck in SouthWestern indiana two weeks ago. What a weird season. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## deleted

sheababy said:


> Went into my woods this morning. Found 3 in my spot and 1 in the most random spot. Funky funky year for sure. Just blessed i was able to find some. Went to a untouched wooded area. I'd say about 50 acres. Basically was crawling half the time. Found 1 burnt yellow. I have yet to find any in creek bottoms. Which is weird for my woods. Found the most in probably a 100 ft radius between a massive elm, dead Ash, and a dying sycamore. Total of 19 this year


Hang in there sheababy, where abouts are you from there ?


----------



## Gudenhot

V


Tess said:


> We’re learning a little so far during the mushroom class. Through dna testing they’ve found upwards of 60 species of morchella. I found that to be really interesting. There’s a good turn out for the class which is good that way there aren’t so many dumb dumbs out there eating stupid shit.
> View attachment 6374


Very, very cool.


----------



## Gudenhot

Hummada said:


> Hey i finally signed up, but anywho this has been the worst season I've ever seen. I found 1 that was almost to dry and gave it to friend of mine because he never tried morels. I'm in southern Indiana close to Louisville,ky. The fruiting season has pretty much passed up this area unless they fruit this week,imo. My spots are about done though. I need to find other areas to hunt.
> 
> There has been a lot more luck in SouthWestern indiana two weeks ago. What a weird season.
> 
> Good luck to all!


Don't give up yet tho. I'm just now finding big whites near Evansville.


----------



## deleted

Hummada said:


> Hey i finally signed up, but anywho this has been the worst season I've ever seen. I found 1 that was almost to dry and gave it to friend of mine because he never tried morels. I'm in southern Indiana close to Louisville,ky. The fruiting season has pretty much passed up this area unless they fruit this week,imo. My spots are about done though. I need to find other areas to hunt.
> 
> There has been a lot more luck in SouthWestern indiana two weeks ago. What a weird season.
> 
> Good luck to all!


Well welcome to the funny farm there Hummada...i live just down the road near Jeffersonville myself. its been a crazy season for sure. almost everybody down here says the same thing. i went out for what i thought was going to be my final look and found fifteen yellow beauties, now i am forced to have another look..lol. anyway, glad to have ya brother !


----------



## Gudenhot

http://archive.lib.msu.edu/DMC/Ag. Ext. 2007-Chelsie/PDF/e2777.pdf

The above link is a great PDF from Mich St University on identifying poisoness mushrooms and how to avoid lookalikes.


----------



## Chet huston

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Sounds like someone was looking out for them.. Glad they are all safe..


Glad everyone is safe.plus a few mushrooms .could always be worse.good luck for rest of season


----------



## Mtmike79

Found wells county







morelas must-shroom said:


> Went to Salamonie this morning. Found 1nice grey right off the bat.2 hours later that's all I had. Still looks early and a little dry where I hunt.


Found 11 in wells county


----------



## br5

brushbusterbutch said:


> I went out this morning to my "never fail" woods on Mississinewa and it failed. It's not looking good so far boys and girls. 11 yesterday in woods that I found over 100 in last year and now nothing in woods where I always find a few. Heading back out shortly to hunt Roush after the 1 PM off limits.


Fisherbrad and his wife and I were there as well. Went over 4 miles and his wife found one nice yellow. Woods looked like it had enough moisture. I'm probaably going there again around Wednesday. Saw at least 6 cars parked by road on my way out.


----------



## Mtmike79

I left 4 in ground to small go back check tommorw


----------



## deleted

*Will 2018 be as good as 2017 for MORELS?*

* YES, Absolutely! *
81 vote(s)
58.3%
* NO, I'm worried as always *
35 vote(s)
25.2%
*
* MAYBE, it depends if @br5 will pull our averages down (again) *


----------



## Mtmike79

Yes hopefully


----------



## Ironworker Eric

Was out for 6 hours today and found nothing!!


----------



## SpicyRK

wade said:


> MM recieved a good heavy hit for
> 20 minutes..
> It needs a lot more that it got..
> It will make a very very small change on finding..
> If we had gotten the all day soaker..
> Then we would have lots a popping..
> The only way to know is get out there and keep checking..and please give us a Report whatever you learn out there...
> Me/We.. I will be Be Back out somewhere in the Morning..
> If I Don't Go, I Won't Know...
> So Everyone... get out there Go Go Go..
> Thank You
> View attachment 6101
> View attachment 6102
> View attachment 6103


----------



## br5

vern said:


> *Will 2018 be as good as 2017 for MORELS?*
> 
> * YES, Absolutely! *
> 81 vote(s)
> 58.3%
> * NO, I'm worried as always *
> 35 vote(s)
> 25.2%
> *
> * MAYBE, it depends if @br5 will pull our averages down (again) *


That's not right, pretty funny shit though.
Do they have to be from Indiana? If so I'm drag us all to the bottom.


----------



## Mtmike79

More yellows wells county


----------



## Tool fan

Hey everyone can any one identify this plz and is it eatable and I’m on the board lol lil guy


----------



## fishinbrad

br5 said:


> Fisherbrad and his wife and I were there as well. Went over 4 miles and his wife found one nice yellow. Woods looked like it had enough moisture. I'm probaably going there again around Wednesday. Saw at least 6 cars parked by road on my way out.


@br5 Thanks for the tour! We were shocked at how good it looked compared to where we've been hunting all year! She's bugging me already that take off Tuesday or Wednesday and head back up there!


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> That's not right, pretty funny shit though.
> Do they have to be from Indiana? If so I'm drag us all to the bottom.


its still not to late to redeem your self. i have gotten accustomed to the position..lol. i dont want to give it up just yet so i am giving you a sporting chance to redeem yourself so dont let me down bubba, there's still time....tic-toc


----------



## deleted

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 6418
> View attachment 6419
> View attachment 6420
> View attachment 6421
> Hey everyone can any one identify this plz and is it eatable and I’m on the board lol lil guy


To me it looks like it might be an Oyster mushroom...but i am mostly concerned about the look on the frogs face in the third pic. lmao


----------



## br5

vern said:


> its still not to late to redeem your self. i have gotten accustomed to the position..lol. i dont want to give it up just yet so i am giving you a sporting chance to redeem yourself so dont let me down bubba, there's still time....tic-toc


I'll need till end of May. Season up North is runni g late just like ours.


----------



## br5

fishinbrad said:


> @br5 Thanks for the tour! We were shocked at how good it looked compared to where we've been hunting all year! She's bugging me already that take off Tuesday or Wednesday and head back up there!


If they're going to some up that's place to go. Possibly my more rain coming as well. Good luck!


----------



## br5

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 6418
> View attachment 6419
> View attachment 6420
> View attachment 6421
> Hey everyone can any one identify this plz and is it eatable and I’m on the board lol lil guy


Looms like oyster to me.


----------



## minix69

Found 5 more this afternoon. 3 pretty good sized. Makes 104 total.


----------



## Gudenhot

Just finished eating another pound. Think I'm done for the season. I'll keep poking around the woods and donating what I find.


----------



## Gudenhot

On a 1-10 scale this morel season has been an 8 here in Southwestern Indiana.


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> To me it looks like it might be an Oyster mushroom...but i am mostly concerned about the look on the frogs face in the third pic. lmao


One thing is for certain and that is a STONED FROG!


----------



## noskydaddy

noskydaddy said:


> I prefer to hunt solo as well @vern


"Solo no one sees me!"


----------



## elmgirl

minix69 said:


> Found 5 more this afternoon. 3 pretty good sized. Makes 104 total.
> View attachment 6422


What county


----------



## Tool fan

Should I Ben worried about that ground temp most I took today were sixty three plus


----------



## kpfist

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 6418
> View attachment 6419
> View attachment 6420
> View attachment 6421
> Hey everyone can any one identify this plz and is it eatable and I’m on the board lol lil guy


That is so freakin fresh, damn. Looks like my fingers after I’m in the shower too long


----------



## kpfist

Tool fan said:


> Should I Ben worried about that ground temp most I took today were sixty three plus


That’s hot. But that doesn’t mean they arent still growing. Is that 4 inch soil temp or shallower?


----------



## Tool fan

Ya about four inch


----------



## noskydaddy

One. Perfect weather for people tho!


----------



## brushbusterbutch

morelas must-shroom said:


> Went to Salamonie this morning. Found 1nice grey right off the bat.2 hours later that's all I had. Still looks early and a little dry where I hunt.





brushbusterbutch said:


> I went out this morning to my "never fail" woods on Mississinewa and it failed. It's not looking good so far boys and girls. 11 yesterday in woods that I found over 100 in last year and now nothing in woods where I always find a few. Heading back out shortly to hunt Roush after the 1 PM off limits.


Maybe not all is lost for us after all. I found 14 fresh, fairly good sized yellows in one patch at Roush this afternoon.


----------



## Gudenhot

Tess said:


> View attachment 6440
> View attachment 6441
> A good fucking day with @T tom and Matt!!


Congrats!


----------



## speaksoftbigstick

brushbusterbutch said:


> I'm off and running. I found 11 this afternoon, however they are all small. Five of them have been up for awhile as their tips are frostbitten and the other six are fresh but small. (Wabash County)


I'm going out tomorrow after church since they're in the neighborhood. I'm next door in Miami County.


----------



## guff76

fishinbrad said:


> @br5 Thanks for the tour! We were shocked at how good it looked compared to where we've been hunting all year! She's bugging me already that take off Tuesday or Wednesday and head back up there!


Dang if I hadn't worked so late I woulda been there to but worked later than I had expected so 730 was real early dammit


----------



## guff76

Tess said:


> View attachment 6440
> View attachment 6441
> A good fucking day with @T tom and Matt!!


Dang now that's a pipe lol gonna be some cheers tonight. Watch out for the damn kid on the bike with carrots!


----------



## mmh

T tom said:


> Well it looks like the post count has already doubled last year's and we'r just getting started.


Great to see so many new people.


----------



## mmh

br5 said:


> I'll need till end of May. Season up North is runni g late just like ours.


Best hunt I ever had up North was first weekend of June in 74 or 75, had a great elm woods, the three of us arrived at sunrise, crawled on hands and knees, had to go back to car many times to empty. Filled the big trunk of a 62 Pontiac so quick we drove 4 hours back home to Indiana and arrived around 6 P.M. Unfortunately I gauge all hunts by that. I know it is unrealistic but that's how my Morel brain works. Good Luck


----------



## mmh

@T-tom, Having sleep issues again tonight? I wish I had the answer for you. I have gone to bed @ 1 A.M. and didn't fall asleep until 9 the next morning. Hard to explain the frustrations and concerns to others that do not have the problem on a regular basis.


----------



## mmh

noskydaddy said:


> "Solo no one sees me!"


My Sister hasn't spent a lot of time in the woods and can get loud, I try to explain the etiquette and the benefit of being quiet yet to no avail. If it was legal to put a muzzle on a human being I would put one on her.


----------



## indy_nebo

Man I wish I was putting up numbers here in Marion and Hamilton county... I keep finding 2 or 3 here and there. Me and 3 other guys busted our asses today for 6 tiny fresh yellows in our honey hole that ALWAYS produces. I couldn't believe how fresh they looked.- maybe the big flush is still on it's way here?!? ScottyG, I def plan on hunting around here all week. Google "Just Haircuts Barbershop" and there's a number there u can reach me at.

Gonna hunt with the wife and kids tomorrow. Hopefully they dont restrict me TOO much. And hopefully I can hit paydirt in some areas that are easy for them to get to.

I have a GREAT video clip of my son having a fit over having to put the bag of shrooms from my recent finds up in the fridge... I'll post it tomorrow when I have more time. Here's a glimpse tho.









This is what happens to my fam when we dont get our morel cravings satisfied!
I thought I was gonna have to pry these out of his little clenched fists!


----------



## guff76

indy_nebo said:


> Man I wish I was putting up numbers here in Marion and Hamilton county... I keep finding 2 or 3 here and there. Me and 3 other guys busted our asses today for 6 tiny fresh yellows in our honey hole that ALWAYS produces. I couldn't believe how fresh they looked.- maybe the big flush is still on it's way here?!? ScottyG, I def plan on hunting around here all week. Google "Just Haircuts Barbershop" and there's a number there u can reach me at.
> 
> Gonna hunt with the wife and kids tomorrow. Hopefully they dont restrict me TOO much. And hopefully I can hit paydirt in some areas that are easy for them to get to.
> 
> I have a GREAT video clip of my son having a fit over having to put the bag of shrooms from my recent finds up in the fridge... I'll post it tomorrow when I have more time. Here's a glimpse tho.
> View attachment 6449
> 
> 
> This is what happens to my fam when we dont get our morel cravings satisfied!
> I thought I was gonna have to pry these out of his little clenched fists!


Yea my boy tried his first shrooms last weekend n said he liked them. Well next night I asked him what he wanted for dinner n he said mushrooms lol


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> View attachment 6440
> View attachment 6441
> A good fucking day with @T tom and Matt!!


That may very well be the biggest Morel picture ever posted here on the board. i put it at 4 ounces. got a scale ?
congrats Tess..


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Great to see so many new people.


@mmh, we should have had a birthday party..lmao..You and I just had our 5th year anniversary here on this board, i say lets go for Ten pal !! Holy crap, thats wrong..we need another candle on that cake, its 6 years..


----------



## br5

mmh said:


> Best hunt I ever had up North was first weekend of June in 74 or 75, had a great elm woods, the three of us arrived at sunrise, crawled on hands and knees, had to go back to car many times to empty. Filled the big trunk of a 62 Pontiac so quick we drove 4 hours back home to Indiana and arrived around 6 P.M. Unfortunately I gauge all hunts by that. I know it is unrealistic but that's how my Morel brain works. Good Luck


Was that a Michigan hunt? One of my hunting partners tells a simular story from about same time period. Only difference is they picked in the rain and drove back 8 hours in same day. It's those stories that keep me out in woods all day just to check one more elm.


----------



## br5

Did you dip the


minix69 said:


> Found 5 more this afternoon. 3 pretty good sized. Makes 104 total.
> View attachment 6422


Did you dip them in powdered sugar? That almost look like they're made of stone.


----------



## sheababy

Oh I am! I'm definitely not a quitter.  But im located at the south western tip of Johnson county. Like a mile away from the brown county line. My family in norhernn brown county has only found very dry blacks. 


vern said:


> Hang in there sheababy, where abouts are you from there ?


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> No cigar for you olbuddy, it's at last 8oz+


Scale please...


----------



## deleted

sheababy said:


> Oh I am! I'm definitely not a quitter.  But im located at the south western tip of Johnson county. Like a mile away from the brown county line. My family in norhernn brown county has only found very dry blacks.


man, you should be in the zone any time..


----------



## sheababy

Im hoping so. Creek bottoms should be promising. Tops of hills were pretty dry yesterday. Which is where I've been finding them. 


vern said:


> man, you should be in the zone any time..


----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## noskydaddy

mmh said:


> My Sister hasn't spent a lot of time in the woods and can get loud, I try to explain the etiquette and the benefit of being quiet yet to no avail. If it was legal to put a muzzle on a human being I would put one on her.


Haha, ya @mmh, "normal" humans are very loud. 
Very loud. 

Voices, steps, smells, vibrations, all float on the wind.

I suppose I was a *Tasmanian Devil *when 
I first started getting out there.

Over time, I got better. And better. 
I bet we all do.

Now, I saunter...
I SAUNTER through the woods.


----------



## minix69

elmgirl said:


> What county


Found them in Starke county.


----------



## minix69

br5 said:


> Did you dip the
> 
> Did you dip them in powdered sugar? That almost look like they're made of stone.


Right these are some big thick ones I find in the same spot every year. Have some old pics of some as big as a 1 liter!


----------



## minix69

And just got back today with 21 more. Makes total of 125 so far this year.


----------



## indy_nebo

⬆- Me when I find THIS IN MY HONEY HOLE....


----------



## indy_nebo

T tom said:


> QUAFF ON MF'Rs
> View attachment 6455


Come on man! As if I weren'r jelly enough after posting those monsters last night!.... 
I love the Big Woods restaurant. It's the only reason I will agree to go into downtown Nashville with wifey.


----------



## indy_nebo

Raise a pinty toast to those (like me) who couldn't join this weekend.


----------



## bmeister

Just got in from the woods. Finally found something worth watching on TV!  I will probably get kicked off this site for saying this, but I was actually more excited about the pheasant backs than the morels. Left a lot of small morels to grow.... just happy that our season is finally under way.


----------



## noskydaddy

bmeister said:


> Just got in from the woods. Finally found something worth watching on TV!  I will probably get kicked off this site for saying this, but I was actually more excited about the pheasant backs than the morels. Left a lot of small morels to grow.... just happy that our season is finally under way.
> View attachment 6469
> View attachment 6470


@bmeister - How do you prepare the pheasants?


----------



## Sparky89

This is sucking...I've walked miles and miles for these two little guys.


----------



## bmeister

noskydaddy said:


> @bmeister - How do you prepare the pheasants?


@noskydaddy I usually slice and just sautee /fry them in some olive oil or butter, salt and pepper. I did see where they can be tossed in the same ingredients (olive oil) and baked until crispy. I want to try them this way.


----------



## Troutthunter

Not an epic morning, I was prospecting new areas, however after that I went to good proven spot and got 6 black beauties!


----------



## guff76

Sparky89 said:


> View attachment 6473
> 
> 
> This is sucking...I've walked miles and miles for these two little guys.


Those are the size of the ones I've been finding so far they just some shrooms nuggets but they better than nothing


----------



## Troutthunter

bmeister said:


> Just got in from the woods. Finally found something worth watching on TV!  I will probably get kicked off this site for saying this, but I was actually more excited about the pheasant backs than the morels. Left a lot of small morels to grow.... just happy that our season is finally under way


So, how do I ID the pheasant backs? I think I saw a whole mess of em this morning.


----------



## guff76

indy_nebo said:


> View attachment 6467
> 
> ⬆- Me when I find THIS IN MY HONEY HOLE....
> 
> View attachment 6468


Was it picked or a critter eat it?


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> QUAFF ON MF'Rs
> View attachment 6455


Damn that a sandwich now!


----------



## Sparky89

guff76 said:


> Those are the size of the ones I've been finding so far they just some shrooms nuggets but they better than nothing


----------



## Sparky89

Sparky89 said:


> View attachment 6478


My buddy found these yesterday in Tippecanoe..


----------



## funamongus

found 15 fresh ones in spencer Indiana today, gave them to my dad for his birthday, he didn't find any this year.


----------



## bmeister

Troutthunter said:


> So, how do I ID the pheasant backs? I think I saw a whole mess of em this morning.


I did a lot of internet searches/research







and saw what people on here found. Had several pics of them on my phone which helped identify them. Here is how they grow. My pics from today. Of course the first time I found some, my husband wouldn't even try them. He said just in case.... there would be one of us ok to call 911.


----------



## mmh

br5 said:


> Was that a Michigan hunt? One of my hunting partners tells a simular story from about same time period. Only difference is they picked in the rain and drove back 8 hours in same day. It's those stories that keep me out in woods all day just to check one more elm.





br5 said:


> Was that a Michigan hunt? One of my hunting partners tells a simular story from about same time period. Only difference is they picked in the rain and drove back 8 hours in same day. It's those stories that keep me out in woods all day just to check one more elm.


@br5. Yes the hunt was about 50 miles South of the bridge. The land was private but no postings so we hunted there, its now posted and has some cabins on the road. I still have daydreams about the woods some 40 yrs. later. Good Luck To All


----------



## indy_nebo

noskydaddy said:


> @bmeister - How do you prepare the pheasants?


I julienned them and threw into a shallow baking dish with a whole chicken and some squash+zucchini. Drizzled some red wine vinegar and olive oil all over then sprinkled some Montreal Chicken seasoning on it all, roasted at 400 for about 45 min.








Made me wanna slap my mama!
So good, and SO EASY!!!



guff76 said:


> Was it picked or a critter eat it?


Idk, did find a few fresh yellers. And the spot where I found that stump is SO friggin hard to get to... completely surrounded by super thick honeysuckle and briers. This spot is def not for anyone but the most dedicated mushroom hunter, so it very well could have been picked over a week ago.


----------



## bmeister

@indy_nebo that sounds so good! Just might have to try this recipe! Thanks


----------



## speaksoftbigstick

speaksoftbigstick said:


> I'm going out tomorrow after church since they're in the neighborhood. I'm next door in Miami County.


Found this one by accident walking home from church on the river walk in Peru .


----------



## parrothead

Well Vern went back out yesterday. 6 to dry to pick is all I saw. I really think it is done.


----------



## deleted

Anybody got a clue what this is..was growing on a Sycamore branch laying on the ground.


----------



## deleted

Well another day gone by still skunk free..lol.
Found these twelve of which about half are on life support and left another six that died of Cardiac arrest..


----------



## MorelHuntress

guff76 said:


> Like the hat where ya get it?


Thank you!! I got it from a guy that has his own website in Fort Wayne. Here's his website...
www.mushroomgear.com


----------



## fishman

Found


minix69 said:


> And just got back today with 21 more. Makes total of 125 so far this year.
> View attachment 6454


Found 62 in Lagrange and Steuben county they are just popping still small but we could use rain again . And a rose breasted gross beak in my back yard


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> It's 4ozs if you want the truth, keep looking bub, tess has us all beat.
> I heard a guy say one time (his initials was @vern) when in doubt, throw it out!


Unclear what you are saying..did it weigh 4oz or not Tuckered out Tom..lol


----------



## MorelHuntress

Still finding blacks. Hope this is a good sign, that our season is just kicking off.


----------



## jslwalls

I found another 76. Hardest hunting ever. Once again elms that should be flushing are only producing a couple. It might be my worst year but I think I got enough for the family and relatives. For that I’m thankful.


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Anybody got a clue what this is..was growing on a Sycamore branch laying on the ground.
> View attachment 6494
> View attachment 6495


Kinda Ruff looking but..they are what we call Pheasant Back..they usually look more like these in this pic of Robin finding some today


----------



## fishman

What county is this ?


----------



## john w. yoakum

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 6505
> I found another 76. Hardest hunting ever. Once again elms that should be flushing are only producing a couple. It might be my worst year but I think I got enough for the family and relatives. For that I’m thankful.


----------



## fishman

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 6505
> I found another 76. Hardest hunting ever. Once again elms that should be flushing are only producing a couple. It might be my worst year but I think I got enough for the family and relatives. For that I’m thankful.


What County is this in .


----------



## john w. yoakum

wish everybody would say what county they found shrooms in


----------



## elmgirl

We managed a little over 3lbs from sullivan indiana today.... Took some to an older couple I work for....they used to be mushroom hunters back in their day so they were over joyed to get some!


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> We managed a little over 3lbs from sullivan indiana today.... Took some to an older couple I work for....they used to be mushroom hunters back in their day so they were over joyed to get some!
> View attachment 6507
> View attachment 6508


Eat


----------



## jslwalls

fishman said:


> What County is this in .


Montgomery


----------



## deleted

john w. yoakum said:


> wish everybody would say what county they found shrooms in


John, not exactly the best way to introduce yourself on your very first post there sir..


----------



## speaksoftbigstick

Can anyone help me with I'd and possibly cooking method?


----------



## bshroomn

Fresh blacks and big dead yellows all the same day doesn’t seem right?


----------



## kpfist

bshroomn said:


> Fresh blacks and big dead yellows all the same day doesn’t seem right?
> View attachment 6519
> View attachment 6520


That damn slug is your problem with the yellow. You’ll be fine, maybe that sucker was fresh yesterday. Who knows?


----------



## noskydaddy

Almost to 200,000 views here Hunters and Huntresses!


----------



## noskydaddy

T tom said:


> We should start getting a commission anytime soon


As they say "Don't hold your breath" buddy!


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> View attachment 6527
> 7.15 oz, not bad. Felt heavier than a baby bottle to me.


_*Damn..*_


----------



## Guest

Tess said:


> View attachment 6440
> View attachment 6441
> A good fucking day with @T tom and Matt!!


Look at that smile.. That's what mushroom hunting is about right there..



T tom said:


> @finderoftheshrooms, well the honey hell hole produced. They kept saying why is it called hell hole, tess and her husband Matt figured it out quick on the way back up in the dark. On a side note, no misr Wong, I looked and hollered for him every where. He might have changed his appearance because we seen plenty of towel heads. Wish we could have headed down before 5:30 so we could have covered it good.


I'm glad it produced for you guys.. I think most people thought I was full of shit.. We did the same thing last year.. We went down late in the day and stayed down there for too long.. We just barely made it out in time.. Almost had to spend the night.. That hike back up is brutal.. You don't realize how far down in there you actually are.. It's fairly steep even on the trail.. If you guys conquered the honey Hell hole, you can hike with the best of us, and I'd be happy to follow you guys into the woods anywhere.. Thanks for going down there and showing me what I missed this year.. Congrats on the haul.. You guys deserve it..


----------



## speaksoftbigstick

T tom said:


> 2 and 3 are pheasant back aka dryads saddle


Thought so, thank you!


----------



## elmgirl

Late night dinner fish n shrooms


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Late night dinner fish n shrooms
> View attachment 6528


Hi Tammy my love...how do you prepare your shrooms please.


----------



## guff76

MorelHuntress said:


> Still finding blacks. Hope this is a good sign, that our season is just kicking off.
> View attachment 6503


Is that a morel club you have their?


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> Hi Tammy my love...how do you prepare your shrooms please.


Piglard or bacon grease fry em up why?


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Piglard or bacon grease fry em up why?


They look real good, thought they may have been breaded or sumthin..


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> They look real good, thought they may have been breaded or sumthin..


Breaded in flour lol as much as i love mushrooms that perch was FIRE lol


----------



## elmgirl

@gbmillerman howd you do


----------



## guff76

MorelHuntress said:


> Thank you!! I got it from a guy that has his own website in Fort Wayne. Here's his website...
> www.mushroomgear.com


That guys site is pretty cool. Cool that someone is locally, well somewhat for me. Does he have a shop you can go to or is all online?


----------



## Guest

elmgirl said:


> Breaded in flour lol as much as i love mushrooms that perch was FIRE lol


Did you catch the perch or purchase the perch? I love fresh water perch.. It's right up there with crappie, bluegill, and walleye, in my book..


----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> @finderoftheshrooms, well the honey hell hole produced. They kept saying why is it called hell hole, tess and her husband Matt figured it out quick on the way back up in the dark. On a side note, no misr Wong, I looked and hollered for him every where. He might have changed his appearance because we seen plenty of towel heads. Wish we could have headed down before 5:30 so we could have covered it good.


I keep forgetting about Mr Wong.. I can't believe you didn't find him.. A couple things could have happened I think.. Birds and coyotes could have consumed his body, or he wondered into a camp that was occupied by a cult of towel heads.. Those are like the only two possibilities man.. Nothing else could have happened.. I personally think he joined the cult.. Or he could have been in the cult all along.. Maybe he came here trying to recruit new members, and when he couldn't convert any of us.. He went down into the Hell Hole and killed himself.. That's the only other possibility though.. He's definitely dead.. He would have checked back in here if he was still alive.. There's no way he was a troll just looking for a hand out.. Mr Wong wouldn't do that..


----------



## mmh

5 Small Greys in Steuben county in an early area. Brother was off in state land an didn't find any. Talked to others in the area and they didn't have any luck. Same area has Turkey season and Trout season on, so a lot people, Hard to find a place without someone nearby.


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> @mmh, we should have had a birthday party..lmao..You and I just had our 5th year anniversary here on this board, i say lets go for Ten pal !! Holy crap, thats wrong..we need another candle on that cake, its 6 years..


Vern. Hard to believe that my Virgin post was that long ago. I felt like I was a young man then, Now a lot less hair and 30 more pounds to carry. I will keep chugging along. Thank You


----------



## gbmillerman

elmgirl said:


> @gbmillerman howd you do


Found a handful on Saturday, nothing to write home about. I walked with the group and just about every tree I checked had stems or at least a circle around it. Actually found them right on trail 5 a few yards past the cave ahahaha. I bet 200 people walked right by them.


----------



## SpicyRK

Anyone ID and edible? Geist area Indy


----------



## gbmillerman

SpicyRK said:


> Anyone ID and edible? Geist area Indy


Hard to tell, leave it on the tree next time and take a pic of both sides


----------



## SpicyRK

gbmillerman said:


> Hard to tell, leave it on the tree next time and take a pic of both sides


I knocked it off with my walking stick. I have the pics that I'm trying to upload but almost impossible from my phone. Have pics of rest on tree and underside to this one I knocked off.


----------



## SpicyRK




----------



## SpicyRK

Brown county Sunday 5-6, what is this slime? And big cool looking discs on side of tree


----------



## SpicyRK




----------



## SpicyRK

BROWN CO.







SINGLES UNDER ASH TREES


----------



## Old man of the woods

Found about 20 decent size yellows on a fence row on my farm yesterday. I have about 40 acres of woods i'm gonna hit tomorrow. So far it's not a great year but who knows.


----------



## Kokomorel

Old man of the woods said:


> Found about 20 decent size yellows on a fence row on my farm yesterday. I have about 40 acres of woods i'm gonna hit tomorrow. So far it's not a great year but who knows.


What county


----------



## Old man of the woods

Kokomorel said:


> What county


Boone county


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Vern. Hard to believe that my Virgin post was that long ago. I felt like I was a young man then, Now a lot less hair and 30 more pounds to carry. I will keep chugging along. Thank You


Yes sir..it was so long ago when i made my Virgin post...i was still a Virgin..


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> I know right. We were thinking the same damned thing. Ours dried out quite a bit. The stem did a shit ton.


Man, i fell so f***in bad for you and tired tom ...go soak that bad boy in the tub for a couple of hours and give er a re-weigh..it probably weighed at least a pound..lmao


----------



## parrothead

So Vern think we are done around here.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

Hey everyone I told myself after the big forey that I would make a post when I had some pictures to share. Well its been an OK weekend many halffrees some blacks and a few yellows and grays. Looks like things are just getting started all though I think I am a few days late starting because normally I find many more blacks. For those craving shroom porn I hope this helps get the jucies flowing. This is Thursday night after work.


----------



## deleted

parrothead said:


> So Vern think we are done around here.


i just dont know pal, its real close for sure. yesterdays hunt didnt tell me much, still found a few that were fresh. going out in an hour or so to the same spot where i found those beauties three days ago. check back later this afternoon for my latest report pal..


----------



## Stelthshroomer

Then I got out on Friday all day walked 10 miles but got these.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

Ok just to rub it in a bit Thursday and Fridays combined.


----------



## LadyHunter

Hey all! I'm new to this site but certainly not new to shrooming. Been doing it since I was able to walk around the woods with my family. I'm from northern Indiana and my husband and I are really worried about our season this year! I have a decent size bowl in the fridge right now but what we found was small and seemed to be on the outside already. The tops were dried and crumbling and the stems were Browning. I'm worried that the weather has really messed up our season. Is anyone else feeling this fear?


----------



## Stelthshroomer

Then I got sunday for a few hours


----------



## Stelthshroomer

Then finally yesterdays finds. The public has cleared the feilds and now we wait 3-4 days and go back for the yellows and grays


----------



## Stelthshroomer

Oh ya forgot to mention lake county


----------



## Stelthshroomer

I should say to everyone that I met at the forey that I personally had a great time. Everyone I met was awsome. My hats off to Vern and Brian they took charge and made that event what it was. Thank you both!! Wade I called the number you left me and I left you a voice mail. Maybe I dialed the wrong number. I am at my computor very seldom which is why my comunication is bad sorry.


----------



## LadyHunter

Stelthshroomer said:


> Oh ya forgot to mention lake county


I'm in St Joseph county but hunt anywhere from Central Indiana to upper Michigan


----------



## deleted

Stelthshroomer said:


> View attachment 6541
> Hey everyone I told myself after the big forey that I would make a post when I had some pictures to share. Well its been an OK weekend many halffrees some blacks and a few yellows and grays. Looks like things are just getting started all though I think I am a few days late starting because normally I find many more blacks. For those craving shroom porn I hope this helps get the jucies flowing. This is Thursday night after work.


Thats a riot..Wade had just asked me if i had heard anything about you. we were both wondering why we hadn't seen you around, now i know..lmao. 
Stay in touch pal and keep us up to date and goooood luck..


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> Did Paula pop your cherry?


I still remember the first time that i had sex..i was scared....it was dark...i was all alone..
Afterwords, i lit a smoke, looked over at my right hand and said...was it good for you..


----------



## deleted

Stelthshroomer said:


> I should say to everyone that I met at the forey that I personally had a great time. Everyone I met was awsome. My hats off to Vern and Brian they took charge and made that event what it was. Thank you both!! Wade I called the number you left me and I left you a voice mail. Maybe I dialed the wrong number. I am at my computor very seldom which is why my comunication is bad sorry.


It was great to finally meet you and the rest of the gang. i think next year will be awesome and i expect we will have closer to forty this time...


----------



## elmgirl

gbmillerman said:


> Found a handful on Saturday, nothing to write home about. I walked with the group and just about every tree I checked had stems or at least a circle around it. Actually found them right on trail 5 a few yards past the cave ahahaha. I bet 200 people walked right by them.


I bet! Trail 5 is hunted everyday lol well atleast you had a good time!


----------



## Stelthshroomer

T tom said:


> The mushroom gods are rewarding you for the 7yrs you never found anything, most people would have given up long before that. Congrats buddy!


Thanks man ya those 7 years was a bitch. Now I have spots but hell staying infront of the other shroom heads is a full time job. I feel bad for all those going into the woods where me and others have taken them all. They probably walk out saying we are probably a little early. If you are in great areas and arent finding your probably a little late!


----------



## Stelthshroomer

vern said:


> It was great to finally meet you and the rest of the gang. i think next year will be awesome and i expect we will have closer to forty this time...


Ya Vern I was a little leary about going not knowing a soul. But I am a couple months into my divorce after 25 years and felt like I needed to do things a little differently. I thought that because no one ever met from the forum not many people would show, glad I was wrong everyone was great I realy look forward to next year! Now that you know they are up near you you might try lookingn around areas people would not think to look such as industrial parks, gehtos, small patches of land around the shopping areas, parks in bad neighborhoods, and such. If you arent already doing these things.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

LadyHunter said:


> I'm in St Joseph county but hunt anywhere from Central Indiana to upper Michigan


Ya I have many spots that produce it almost takes it all out of me to keep ahead of the public. By the time my areas play out I have many pounds and an aching body that takes a couple weeks to recover from. LOL. Thats why I dont travel much like I did before I had spots. A golf outing on the 23rd will take me to Gaylord this year it will be my first time hunting Michigan I am hoping for good results as I have 80 acres of private land to hunt. Good luck to you!


----------



## Stelthshroomer

T tom said:


> You should have hauled that load to Brown Co St Park Sat, for the morel festival. There were fools standing in line for who knows how long, just to buy 8oz bags at $25 a pop. You could have named your price. People would have payed it just to keep from standing in line.


I did a fest in Otawa IL. two years ago { I happened to take first place in there contest} people there were paying 35-50 dollars for zip lock sandwich bags. And they have enough that the auction lastes 7-8 hours no telling how much money they bring in.


----------



## rick

Stelthshroomer said:


> Ya I have many spots that produce it almost takes it all out of me to keep ahead of the public. By the time my areas play out I have many pounds and an aching body that takes a couple weeks to recover from. LOL. Thats why I dont travel much like I did before I had spots. A golf outing on the 23rd will take me to Gaylord this year it will be my first time hunting Michigan I am hoping for good results as I have 80 acres of private land to hunt. Good luck to you!


My wife and I were in the Gaylord area 5-6 years ago around mid May and hunted with a group of 8-10 people. The group had a great day and a half of picking @ 1300 morels. Mostly very fresh blacks and a few small greys. We did really well hunting primarily flat areas that had a lot of small popple trees which are aspens. Good luck!


----------



## guff76

Stelthshroomer said:


> Ok just to rub it in a bit Thursday and Fridays combined.
> View attachment 6545


When's the oil heating up lol


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> Well I finally found a few in my new spot. While I'm picking them my dog decided to go Turkey hunting. I've spent the last hr worryig and looking for the little BITCH. I hear a dog barking about a mile away, problem is that it's a park. I haven't heard it in awhile so I'm heading that way to bail her little ass out. She's never done this before, I guess she's still pissed I left her home when I went to Brown Co St Park.


Well she better at least have the turkey then


----------



## ogrecharger

Stelthshroomer said:


> Oh ya forgot to mention lake county


Do you mind mentioning what portion of Lake County? I'm in NWI, and super north. I found a handful Saturday, but they were so small that i didn't even check the other trees in the area - will in a few days. I just want to make sure i'm not missing something due to a micro climate effect, because it sure seems like they should have been up a couple weeks ago around here!

Thanks!


----------



## Stelthshroomer

rick said:


> My wife and I were in the Gaylord area 5-6 years ago around mid May and hunted with a group of 8-10 people. The group had a great day and a half of picking @ 1300 morels. Mostly very fresh blacks and a few small greys. We did really well hunting primarily flat areas that had a lot of small popple trees which are aspens. Good luck!


Thank you, I go to Gaylord for the last thirty years golfing, always August, September. The woods on this eighty acre tract is a mushroom factory. I have seen more kinds and types of mushrooms there then anyplace I have ever been so I am excited to see if it can do the same thing for morels. I am suposed to be golfing again this trip but this time but I am going to fain illness or injury and lay back and shroom hunt. I cant help myself LOL.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

guff76 said:


> When's the oil heating up lol


Saturday I turned 6 adults and 3 tweeners on to sauted in butter shrooms and my famous shroom and onion steak topping, I think I just created 9 new shroom junkies. LOL Funny thing is this is exactaly how I got hooked. Morels must be like heroin takem once and your hooked for life. LOL!!!


----------



## Stelthshroomer

ogrecharger said:


> Do you mind mentioning what portion of Lake County? I'm in NWI, and super north. I found a handful Saturday, but they were so small that i didn't even check the other trees in the area - will in a few days. I just want to make sure i'm not missing something due to a micro climate effect, because it sure seems like they should have been up a couple weeks ago around here!
> 
> Thanks!


You must check all spots you know relentlesly because if you dont I will.LOL. This weekend I found most yellows and greys are just starting the size of your pinky nail and then you walk up to another tree and there is 7-8 giant yellows acting like the season is winding down. But it is not, I can tell you the most commited hunters have been on shrooms in NWI for the last week. Now its been mostly blacks and pecker heads but the yellows and grays are lurking under the leaf clutter. The shroom heads will start uncovering these starting in a few days. They will cut them all down in a couple days and then we will need rain to keep the season going for a second round if there is one in the cards for us.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

ogrecharger said:


> Do you mind mentioning what portion of Lake County? I'm in NWI, and super north. I found a handful Saturday, but they were so small that i didn't even check the other trees in the area - will in a few days. I just want to make sure i'm not missing something due to a micro climate effect, because it sure seems like they should have been up a couple weeks ago around here!
> 
> Thanks!


Forgot to mention that I am in Crown point and my circle is about a 30 mile radious mostly between Lake Mich and the Kankakee river. Good luck!


----------



## sheababy

Finding some good sized yellows today in southern Johnson county


----------



## deleted

parrothead said:


> So Vern think we are done around here.


_*THAT'S A RAP...VERNO HAS LEFT THE BUILDING...*_
picked up these remaining few after a very long hunt. 
I'm taking a few days rest before i decide if i have enough gas left in the tank for a trip north or not.
Its been a tough season for me and many others in the southern half and for my good friends in Ky. 
I probably finished at about 60% of what i expected to do this year. Hay..its only ten more months and then i can do it all over just like i have for many,many years.....peace out VERN


----------



## scoondog

That's what I was thinking found these Friday already past and most of my woods the green is taking over be hard to see and haven't had the time to look as much as I need to , cant remember a year without at least a couple skillets full guess I will try a couple more times but not looking good for me


----------



## scoondog

wrong picture above that was one of the singles I left behind


----------



## parrothead

I am afraid you are right Vern


----------



## elmgirl

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Did you catch the perch or purchase the perch? I love fresh water perch.. It's right up there with crappie, bluegill, and walleye, in my book..


I wish i would of caught it but no my friend did. I love fresh fish as well


----------



## gbmillerman

elmgirl said:


> I bet! Trail 5 is hunted everyday lol well atleast you had a good time!


It’s beautiful park, and very clean, really liked the primitive campground.


----------



## sheababy

Not bad for a four hour walk. Found every single one at the base of sycamore trees.


----------



## gbmillerman

ogrecharger said:


> Do you mind mentioning what portion of Lake County? I'm in NWI, and super north. I found a handful Saturday, but they were so small that i didn't even check the other trees in the area - will in a few days. I just want to make sure i'm not missing something due to a micro climate effect, because it sure seems like they should have been up a couple weeks ago around here!
> 
> Thanks!


Still early around here, just getting started, he probably killed as just as many shrooms as he found. I’m pretty sure we actually had two flushes, one a couple weeks ago, and one last week. The warm couple days, got the early spots started, but not the rest of the woods.


----------



## deleted

sheababy said:


> Finding some good sized yellows today in southern Johnson county


we love seeing the pic's here if you have any..


----------



## deleted

parrothead said:


> I am afraid you are right Vern


Go north young man !!


----------



## sheababy




----------



## Stelthshroomer

gbmillerman said:


> It’s beautiful park, and very clean, really liked the primitive campground.


I think Mc Cormic creek is one of the nicest properties in the state. I real like that they left enough vegatation between the camp sites that you dont see your neighbors when the trees and bushes are all leafed up.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

gbmillerman said:


> Still early around here, just getting started, he probably killed as just as many shrooms as he found. I’m pretty sure we actually had two flushes, one a couple weeks ago, and one last week. The warm couple days, got the early spots started, but not the rest of the woods.


No just the ones you were hunting I made sure not to step on the ones I am hunting. LOL


----------



## Stelthshroomer

gbmillerman said:


> Still early around here, just getting started, he probably killed as just as many shrooms as he found. I’m pretty sure we actually had two flushes, one a couple weeks ago, and one last week. The warm couple days, got the early spots started, but not the rest of the woods.


Found these in Munster Saturday normally it would freak me out but I too beleive its just starting


----------



## Troutthunter

Anyone hear any reports from the central West Michigan area?
I’m trying to time in a flyfishing/morel hunting trip soon.


----------



## Guest

Spent most of the day in the woods.. Found three small yellows.. Things are definitely getting starting here.. I found some moist ground that looks very promising.. I raided a small ramp patch today and pulled about 7lbs.. Didn't even put a dent in the patch.. They are actually still a little smaller than I like.. I'm gonna let them grow another week before I harvest any more..


----------



## Mtmike79

vern said:


> Go north young man !!


Found few more wells county this morning


----------



## noskydaddy

9AD


----------



## gbmillerman

Stelthshroomer said:


> No just the ones you were hunting I made sure not to step on the ones I am hunting. LOL


Hahahah I hunt mostly porter and LaPorte county, so I don’t think you are raiding too many of my spots!


----------



## elmgirl

Stelthshroomer said:


> Then finally yesterdays finds. The public has cleared the feilds and now we wait 3-4 days and go back for the yellows and grays
> View attachment 6547


Is that in indiana


----------



## bmeister

Just got back from the woods and I am pissed. I am in competition with someone or some thing. The little ones I left to grow were all gone except for one. (And yes, i know this because I took pics to ensure I would remember where they were) Moral of the story: Mushroom nuggets are better than no nuggets! Ugh!


----------



## deerslayer5656

want to head to mich shroom hunting this weekend be to early thanks in advance


----------



## deleted

*WARNING...WARNING...WARNING*
_This is totally off topic...has nothing to do with shrooms whatsoever !
well actually that's not EXACTLY true...this might be even funnier than it is if
you were actually DOIN SHROOMS..lmao
Its one of the funniest things that i have seen or heard..you be the judge..




_


----------



## Guest

Tess said:


> Sooo lucky. Been hunting those for four years. Lol


I've been watching that patch for about four years lol.. Letting it get big enough so I could harvest some and not wipe out the whole patch.. I'm gonna go back to the massive patch I stumbled across last week, tomorrow, and harvest some of those.. We will find out if im lucky or not here in about an hour.. My GF is coming over lol..


----------



## deleted

Bon Appétit...








Yesterdays and today's catch..yum


----------



## br5

Guys I'm signing off Indiana forum and moving up north. My next post here will be finds from the promised land.


----------



## elmgirl

br5 said:


> Guys I'm signing off Indiana forum and moving up north. My next post here will be finds from the promised land.


Are you heading North now? I assume u r referring to Michigan?


----------



## deleted

br5 said:


> Guys I'm signing off Indiana forum and moving up north. My next post here will be finds from the promised land.


Thank God...lmao. didn't think we would ever get rid of you..
Send a post card now and then brother...
PS..if you dont make it back..can i have that Weber grill old buddy..


----------



## noskydaddy

gbmillerman said:


> Hahahah I hunt mostly porter and LaPorte county, so I don’t think you are raiding too many of my spots!





bmeister said:


> Just got back from the woods and I am pissed. I am in competition with someone or some thing. The little ones I left to grow were all gone except for one. (And yes, i know this because I took pics to ensure I would remember where they were) Moral of the story: Mushroom nuggets are better than no nuggets! Ugh!


*BUMMER!*


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> Boss just txt and said I could take another day off to heal up my injury. Wooho another day in the woods!


Might wanna leave that dog in the house this time..lol


----------



## rockytop69

Up north on Indiana state line blacks and snakeheads up few little grays would give it few days giving rain Wednesday.Ground holding moisture but some more wouldn't hurt.Good Luck All


----------



## br5

vern said:


> Thank God...lmao. didn't think we would ever get rid of you..
> Send a post card now and then brother...
> PS..if you dont make it back..can i have that Weber grill old buddy..


I'll will it to ya.


----------



## br5

elmgirl said:


> Are you heading North now? I assume u r referring to Michigan?


No probably Friday explored some new woods in WI in 16 and was a week late. Scavenged a pound, but found some that we're rotten. Lilacs will be blooming by then so I'm really looking at trying my luck. Been to Michigan 3 times and never scored. After WI I'll hit Mn.


----------



## noskydaddy

Does anyone know what this bird is? I've never seen one.
Has a bright red area on the back of it's head.


----------



## jashroomer

Finally found 8 nice yellows in the Morgan part of Morgan Monroe. Going back tomorrow to turkey hunt and look for more shrooms. Found all down in creek bottoms on elms, much more moisture than on the ridges.


----------



## deleted

how about this one ? Ruby Crowned Kinglet


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> Well the ordeal is finally over.
> View attachment 6555
> View attachment 6556
> 
> I couldn't spank her, she was doing her job. She went back to the truck and would not let other hunters out of theirs so they called in.
> It was kinda funny watching 3ppl Chase her around throwing her treats she wouldn't have anything to do with.


Damn sucks got a fine out of that ordeal damn city f_-_s worry bout the wrong shit


----------



## elmgirl

br5 said:


> No probably Friday explored some new woods in WI in 16 and was a week late. Scavenged a pound, but found some that we're rotten. Lilacs will be blooming by then so I'm really looking at trying my luck. Been to Michigan 3 times and never scored. After WI I'll hit Mn.


Yeah we are heading to northhern illinois then wisconsin leaving Thursday i love hunting Wisconsin we go every yr


----------



## elmgirl

br5 said:


> Guys I'm signing off Indiana forum and moving up north. My next post here will be finds from the promised land.


Good luck find tons of shrooms


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> how about this one ? Ruby Crowned Kinglet


That's the one @vern !

Thanks my friend.


----------



## Crawdaddy

Went out to a spot in Hamilton County today. The ground was still very dry. I feel like if we get some rain soon, we will be in business. My dad and I found 57 between us. Some were fresh and some were on their decline.


----------



## Guest

Ham and beans with ramps sprinkled over the top, and fried potatoes cooked in bacon grease and ramps.. I'll let the pictures speak for themselves.. Finder can throw down in the kitchen..


----------



## Guest

br5 said:


> No probably Friday explored some new woods in WI in 16 and was a week late. Scavenged a pound, but found some that we're rotten. Lilacs will be blooming by then so I'm really looking at trying my luck. Been to Michigan 3 times and never scored. After WI I'll hit Mn.


I think you may be giving up on central Indiana too soon, to go hunt Wisconsin too soon.. I could be wrong but I really liked what I saw in the woods today.. I think our part of the state will be the hotspot this week..


----------



## elmgirl

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Ham and beans with ramps sprinkled over the top, and fried potatoes cooked in bacon grease and ramps.. I'll let the pictures speak for themselves.. Finder can throw down in the kitchen..
> View attachment 6616
> 
> View attachment 6617


One of my favs maybe some fresh perch or catfish w it lol


----------



## gbmillerman

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I think you may be giving up on central Indiana too soon, to go hunt Wisconsin too soon.. I could be wrong but I really liked what I saw in the woods today.. I think our part of the state will be the hotspot this week..


I know you are right, northern Indiana isn’t even at peak yet. Southern Indiana season got screwed up, but I still think we have another week until we are really picking up here. I’m actually going south again tomorrow, the Indy to Lafayette should be in prime time this week!


----------



## gbmillerman

Covered at least 20 these size and smaller yesterday, it has just begun.


----------



## bev

LadyHunter said:


> Hey all! I'm new to this site but certainly not new to shrooming. Been doing it since I was able to walk around the woods with my family. I'm from northern Indiana and my husband and I are really worried about our season this year! I have a decent size bowl in the fridge right now but what we found was small and seemed to be on the outside already. The tops were dried and crumbling and the stems were Browning. I'm worried that the weather has really messed up our season. Is anyone else feeling this fear?


welcome ladyhunter


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Ham and beans with ramps sprinkled over the top, and fried potatoes cooked in bacon grease and ramps.. I'll let the pictures speak for themselves.. Finder can throw down in the kitchen..
> View attachment 6616
> 
> View attachment 6617


The next dinner pic i see, i expect you to be wolfing down some golden delights ol buddy..


----------



## wade

We are driving North up 65 to Chicago..
We will drive home this afternoon and
We intend to stop and Hunt somewhere


----------



## cwlake

LadyHunter said:


> Hey all! I'm new to this site but certainly not new to shrooming. Been doing it since I was able to walk around the woods with my family. I'm from northern Indiana and my husband and I are really worried about our season this year! I have a decent size bowl in the fridge right now but what we found was small and seemed to be on the outside already. The tops were dried and crumbling and the stems were Browning. I'm worried that the weather has really messed up our season. Is anyone else feeling this fear?


I hunt Decalb, Stueben and Branch co. We are just getting going. The next two weekends will be very good. Some have been up for awhile and the tops got some frostbite. But theres a lot of new growth just starting.


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> That's the one @vern !
> 
> Thanks my friend.


The only problem with them is that they are so small it takes about three of them to make a decent dinner. i suggest a nice white wine to go with your meal.


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> Safe journey my friend


Ok...Now we are not going to Chicago..
WTF...headed back Home..


----------



## cwlake

Troutthunter said:


> Anyone hear any reports from the central West Michigan area?
> I’m trying to time in a flyfishing/morel hunting trip soon.


There are reports that they are hammering the blacks up there now!


----------



## johnnyack

Putnam country yesterday in a dark, steep valley on north facing side. I lurk this site for years to know when, thanks.


----------



## deleted

Well i new the day would come when i would get tired of fooling around with you bunch of rank amateurs around here in Ind...
Ive decided to take a road trip to Southern Mich. in a week or so. A few folks up there are telling me to drop what i'm doing and head up to the Ann Arbor area and fill up a sack...sounded pretty good to me. i have been saying that i would do this for years so now that i can...i think i will, none left to pick here that's for sure...The fact that two different lady's are making the invite has very little to do with my decision..


----------



## Ironworker Eric




----------



## Stelthshroomer

Tess said:


> You’re killing it.


Thanks Tess, For years I ran around like a man possessed and I just started acquiring spots untill I can now typically do this each year. Sometimes I am a day late and it has a big impact on the season. This season however I am pretty well on top of it. I hope to find about 4 to 5 times that which I have already posted. I know its hard but wish me luck.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

gbmillerman said:


> Hahahah I hunt mostly porter and LaPorte county, so I don’t think you are raiding too many of my spots!


Yes your probably right, I do however have a few spots in Valpo they are all private and I do still have to compete with the poachers. I take that back I do hunt some public land not to far from Bass Pro. Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## Stelthshroomer

elmgirl said:


> Is that in indiana


Yes, Lake county


----------



## jslwalls

Finally a little flush


----------



## Stelthshroomer

bmeister said:


> Just got back from the woods and I am pissed. I am in competition with someone or some thing. The little ones I left to grow were all gone except for one. (And yes, i know this because I took pics to ensure I would remember where they were) Moral of the story: Mushroom nuggets are better than no nuggets! Ugh!


Yes, I learned that lesson a long time ago. I was in an Illinois forest preserve probably 10 years ago, a long way from the parking lot, found some took the big ones thought I would let the rest grow, well the next day I went back to get those I left and much to my suprise they were gone. I had obviously found someones spot. If you have a honey hole and it dosen't produce its probably because someone beat you to it. What we are doing is no secret and many more people are looking than you might think. Good luck and keep hunting!


----------



## Stelthshroomer

vern said:


> Well i new the day would come when i would get tired of fooling around with you bunch of rank amateurs around here in Ind...
> Ive decided to take a road trip to Southern Mich. in a week or so. A few folks up there are telling me to drop what i'm doing and head up to the Ann Arbor area and fill up a sack...sounded pretty good to me. i have been saying that i would do this for years so now that i can...i think i will, none left to pick here that's for sure...The fact that two different lady's are making the invite has very little to do with my decision..


Hey liar check your pants I smell something burning. LOL


----------



## Stelthshroomer

vern said:


> *WARNING...WARNING...WARNING*
> _This is totally off topic...has nothing to do with shrooms whatsoever !
> well actually that's not EXACTLY true...this might be even funnier than it is if
> you were actually DOIN SHROOMS..lmao
> Its one of the funniest things that i have seen or heard..you be the judge..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Thank you for shareing that LMAO hilarious!!


----------



## tommyjosh

How’s everyone’s season going. Haven’t looked at this board in a long time.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

vern said:


> Bon Appétit...
> View attachment 6599
> 
> Yesterdays and today's catch..yum


Hey Vern ever found things were living in those whole mushrooms after cooking them? I find that Morels make the perfect bug condos. LOL My good friend served some whole last year to his family and his daughter found a rolley polley in hers now she won't eat them. She did say that if I cook them she would like to have them again. She loves them but the bug thing realy freaked her out. Probably should expect that from a 20 year old. I always cut mine in half long ways just to see. Good luck in Mich. hope you kill it buddy!


----------



## Stelthshroomer

br5 said:


> Guys I'm signing off Indiana forum and moving up north. My next post here will be finds from the promised land.


Good luck Brian I hope you kill it!!


----------



## noskydaddy

*Chummy! *10AD


----------



## Stelthshroomer

wade said:


> We are driving North up 65 to Chicago..
> We will drive home this afternoon and
> We intend to stop and Hunt somewhere


Good luck Wade lots of good forest preserves in Illinois just don't get caught. Shroomin in Illinois forest preserves is illeagle


----------



## deleted

Stelthshroomer said:


> Hey Vern ever found things were living in those whole mushrooms after cooking them? I find that Morels make the perfect bug condos. LOL My good friend served some whole last year to his family and his daughter found a rolley polley in hers now she won't eat them. She did say that if I cook them she would like to have them again. She loves them but the bug thing realy freaked her out. Probably should expect that from a 20 year old. I always cut mine in half long ways just to see. Good luck in Mich. hope you kill it buddy!


Thanks bubba..Any bigger than my pinky i slice down the middle. any critters that make into my fryer though just add a little more protein to the meal, never thought twice about it..


----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> I believe your right maybe. The ones I'm finding are fresh just not a lot of them. The rain foreast is nonexistent tho.


Find the moisture and you'll find the mushrooms.. You're gonna have to get low.. Looks like it's gonna rain here tomorrow night and Sunday afternoon.. Later this week and next week should be huge for us.. 



gbmillerman said:


> I know you are right, northern Indiana isn’t even at peak yet. Southern Indiana season got screwed up, but I still think we have another week until we are really picking up here. I’m actually going south again tomorrow, the Indy to Lafayette should be in prime time this week!


Those are my thoughts exactly.. I've been baby sitting my spots.. I'm positive they haven't popped yet.. 


vern said:


> The next dinner pic i see, i expect you to be wolfing down some golden delights ol buddy..


Patients my friend.. I'll get them when they pop.. I posted a pic ofa few shrooms on my plate last week.. I'm sitting here now waiting until 1pm so I can enter the woods.. Not a turkey hunter in site, but there's a CO right up the road.. This is bullshit..


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> Well i new the day would come when i would get tired of fooling around with you bunch of rank amateurs around here in Ind...
> Ive decided to take a road trip to Southern Mich. in a week or so. A few folks up there are telling me to drop what i'm doing and head up to the Ann Arbor area and fill up a sack...sounded pretty good to me. i have been saying that i would do this for years so now that i can...i think i will, none left to pick here that's for sure...The fact that two different lady's are making the invite has very little to do with my decision..


If ya go you should stop by the the Cabela's in Dundee place is huge n it's not far from Ann arbor


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> If ya go you should stop by the the Cabela's in Dundee place is huge n it's not far from Ann arbor


Ill bet it is bud, there's a bass pro just down the road from me...both places are insane..lol


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> Ill bet it is bud, there's a bass pro just down the road from me...both places are insane..lol


Yea I went there just recently n spent 4-5 hours in it, it's frickin huge has like a 3 story mountain a aquarium all sorts of stuffed critters it's just insane


----------



## Spazlee

Found today in cass county under dead elm and sycamore in a hilly woods. Not finding much of anything in my flat woods. We need rain. There is around 2lbs in the bag. Best find so far this year. About a 2 hour hunt


----------



## Ironworker Eric




----------



## Libertykid

Hey guys I havent looked on here in a bit but I've had a horrible time finding morels in Allen county. I had a family friend tell me they were up so I went out last weekend and not a thing. Is northern Indiana getting close? Sorry for the inactivity and if I happen across any I'll make sure to post with a receipt or some sort of time stamp as was requested previously when I asked about them being up.


----------



## deleted

Libertykid said:


> Hey guys I havent looked on here in a bit but I've had a horrible time finding morels in Allen county. I had a family friend tell me they were up so I went out last weekend and not a thing. Is northern Indiana getting close? Sorry for the inactivity and if I happen across any I'll make sure to post with a receipt or some sort of time stamp as was requested previously when I asked about them being up.


Kid, if you are in the north then its on your doorstep. keep a close eye here where you should have been if you are serious about what we do and you may just find some help...good luck
No timestamp needed bud, just helpful info..


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> View attachment 6655
> Exactly why you wear camo bro!


The grass would have to be pretty damn tall to hide that pfat ass...


----------



## gbmillerman

noskydaddy said:


> *Chummy! *10AD


Hey no sand morels!! Enjoy!


----------



## Mtmike79

Libertykid said:


> Hey guys I havent looked on here in a bit but I've had a horrible time finding morels in Allen county. I had a family friend tell me they were up so I went out last weekend and not a thing. Is northern Indiana getting close? Sorry for the inactivity and if I happen across any I'll make sure to post with a receipt or some sort of time stamp as was requested previously when I asked about them being up.


Found 2 pecker heads in Allen county ran into guy had 15 yellows in sack


----------



## brushbusterbutch

Hunted Wabash County today and found 4, 3 are fresh and the other is old, none very big. The problem is that my phone said I walked over 5 miles for those 4 shrooms. ugh


----------



## engalwood

Man been gone over a week and so much to read! Man my season was disappointing to say the least. Found a whooping 6 total. Just sad so sad! Been so dang busy with work n fam, but he still got to enjoy 2-3 days looking I guess! Hope all is well with everyone!!!


----------



## noskydaddy

gbmillerman said:


> Hey no sand morels!! Enjoy!


Hey, you're right! Should be less and less now.

But since you mentioned it here...

10AD part 2


----------



## wade

engalwood said:


> Man been gone over a week and so much to read! Man my season was disappointing to say the least. Found a whooping 6 total. Just sad so sad! Been so dang busy with work n fam, but he still got to enjoy 2-3 days looking I guess! Hope all is well with everyone!!!


It's not Over..Now is the time to find what was missed and any final popping and discover new spots for next year..We have Already Found in 7 New locations


----------



## wade

Some Fun pics from the past weeks


----------



## wade

More Fun pics


----------



## Pabst

A *few of the bigger ones from today. *


----------



## wade

More Fun


----------



## wade




----------



## jesterman5

3rd time out. 1st in DeKalb county. Walked many miles to finally find my first. I left it to grow. Felt like I was going to step on any growing in area. I kept thinking it looked a little early, but all these warm days lately made me believe it would be prime time. I got out of dodge, and will wait a few more days.

Just moved to Steuben county and have been out twice. Heard of a few finds in Fremont and Angola area. I'm just learning the area, and seeing how heavy Pokagon is hunted.

Thanks for all the wonderful feed back and knowledge on this site. Going to try my first pheasant back/ Dry saddles because of it. Any advice on a good cooking method? I've YouTubed a couple. Thanks


----------



## deleted

jesterman5 said:


> View attachment 6698
> 3rd time out. 1st in DeKalb county. Walked many miles to finally find my first. I left it to grow. Felt like I was going to step on any growing in area. I kept thinking it looked a little early, but all these warm days lately made me believe it would be prime time. I got out of dodge, and will wait a few more days.
> 
> Just move to Steuben county and have been out twice. Heard of a few finds in Fremont and Angola area. I'm just learning the area, and seeing how heavy Pokagon is hunted.
> 
> Thanks for all the wonderful feed back and knowledge on this site. Going to try my first pheasant back/ Dry saddles because of it. Any advice on a good cooking method? I've YouTubed a couple. Thanks
> View attachment 6699


I hope you like them more than i did pal..deep fried with egg and flower..pan fried in butter..both times ate two bites and tossed um. left an after taste i did not like..


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> It's not Over..Now is the time to find what was missed and any final popping and discover new spots for next year..We have Already Found in 7 New locations


It's just NEVER over!


----------



## gbmillerman

vern said:


> I hope you like them more than i did pal..deep fried with egg and flower..pan fried in butter..both times ate two bites and tossed um. left an after taste i did not like..


I’m not a fan either, leave in woods or toss in trash


----------



## jesterman5

vern said:


> I hope you like them more than i did pal..deep fried with egg and flower..pan fried in butter..both times ate two bites and tossed um. left an after taste i did not like..


Thanks. I wasnt expecting them to be that great. Read they have great medicinal purposes.


----------



## mmh

Stelthshroomer said:


> Then I got sunday for a few hours
> View attachment 6546


WOW


----------



## mmh

noskydaddy said:


> It's just NEVER over!


Nosky, I would like to quote brother Blutarski from the movie Animal House. "Its NOT over till WE say its over. Shroom on my friends.


----------



## mmh

jesterman5 said:


> View attachment 6698
> 3rd time out. 1st in DeKalb county. Walked many miles to finally find my first. I left it to grow. Felt like I was going to step on any growing in area. I kept thinking it looked a little early, but all these warm days lately made me believe it would be prime time. I got out of dodge, and will wait a few more days.
> 
> Just moved to Steuben county and have been out twice. Heard of a few finds in Fremont and Angola area. I'm just learning the area, and seeing how heavy Pokagon is hunted.
> 
> Thanks for all the wonderful feed back and knowledge on this site. Going to try my first pheasant back/ Dry saddles because of it. Any advice on a good cooking method? I've YouTubed a couple. Thanks
> View attachment 6699


I live in Steuben county. Its a tough county to hunt unless you have permission on private ground. I have hunted Pokagon before and I do not like to be within eyesight of others And at times screaming children that were taken out to hunt by their parents. I have found some lately but it was on a small piece of private land, haven't been able to bring myself to hunt with the hoards of people.
Good Luck


----------



## jesterman5

mmh said:


> I live in Steuben county. Its a tough county to hunt unless you have permission on private ground. I have hunted Pokagon before and I do not like to be within eyesight of others And at times screaming children that were taken out to hunt by their parents. I have found some lately but it was on a small piece of private land, haven't been able to bring myself to hunt with the hoards of people.
> Good Luck


 Thanks. I was hoping to hit back in where many people wont venture. Definitely will need to look into private land. Lots of good looking areas around. If I find some nice spots I'll almost have everything I've ever wanted. Great fishing and morels.


----------



## gbmillerman

T tom said:


> View attachment 6721
> 
> What kind of asshole does it take to do this? I seen over 100 trees like this and many had already fallen over to rot. I'd really like to know, so I can stop the MF'r from breeding!


Looks like an ash they girdled, most likely was already dead or infected with the emerald ash bore.


----------



## MorelHuntress

guff76 said:


> That guys site is pretty cool. Cool that someone is locally, well somewhat for me. Does he have a shop you can go to or is all online?


No, he's only online. He's given me quite a few tips, through the years. He's a master at morels


----------



## MorelHuntress

guff76 said:


> Is that a morel club you have their?


Lol! No, just my walking stick. Bought it from the website too


----------



## MorelHuntress

Wow....I've only found 25 this season, so far. Wabash, Allen and Noble counties aren't producing, like they have in previous seasons. Anyone else think they're getting skunked this season??


----------



## kpfist

wade said:


> View attachment 6704
> View attachment 6705


Yeah, get that Dark Lord, Wade. MmmHmm


----------



## kpfist

T tom said:


> GET OUT AND VOTE TODAY!!!


I voted, yep. Straight ticket.(used that joke all day yesterday, didn't think I'd get to use it into the next day, thanks)


----------



## brushbusterbutch

MorelHuntress said:


> Wow....I've only found 25 this season, so far. Wabash, Allen and Noble counties aren't producing, like they have in previous seasons. Anyone else think they're getting skunked this season??


I agree that those counties aren't producing. I've logged 19+ miles of walking and have only found 31. I've hunted Wabash, Grant and Huntington counties. I got blanked in one woods that ALWAYS produces. I'll make a couple of more trips late in the week (if it rains), then call it a season for around here.


----------



## Already Gone

T tom said:


> View attachment 6721
> 
> What kind of asshole does it take to do this? I seen over 100 trees like this and many had already fallen over to rot. I'd really like to know, so I can stop the MF'r from breeding!


That is an ash. They(USFS) girdled them as detection trees to see if they would indicate an infestation of EABs in a particular area.


----------



## jashroomer

So no turkeys and no more shrooms yesterday, but i did encounter on of the resident timber rattlers in Morgan Monroe, walked right up on the SOB, not sure if i startled it or it took a swipe at me, but all i know is it was at my feet. If you heard a scream of HOLY F#&KING SH!T in southern indiana about 10:30a yesterday, that was me. damn thing was 6'+ long and the diameter of a softball. It was maybe 1/2 way between the Forestry office and Bear lake, not far from where the Tecumseh trail runs through there. If I can get some tech wizard skills, i have some video to post.

If we get some rain tonight, i think there may be a few more pop up, mushrooms that is.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

T tom said:


> View attachment 6721
> 
> What kind of asshole does it take to do this? I seen over 100 trees like this and many had already fallen over to rot. I'd really like to know, so I can stop the MF'r from breeding!


The same f---ing aholes that leave their beer cans and sig packs in the woods I see this shit alot and it always sickens me. Kill the trees that lay golden eggs just for a couple good flushes. MORONS!


----------



## Stelthshroomer

Went out for a couple hours last night after work. Could probably done better but my lunch came back to haunt me.


----------



## jashroomer

Hopefully there are pics with this post


----------



## jslwalls

Stelthshroomer said:


> Went out for a couple hours last night after work. Could probably done better but my lunch came back to haunt me.
> View attachment 6722





Stelthshroomer said:


> The same f---ing aholes that leave their beer cans and sig packs in the woods I see this shit alot and it always sickens me. Kill the trees that lay golden eggs just for a couple good flushes. MORONS!


Speaking of beer cans. One year I decided to hunt a different part of the woods. I noticed after my 1st couple of finds that there was always a PBR can or Old Milwaukee can by the area. Hence to say I just started looking for the shiny aluminum. It stuck out like a sore thumb. I guess the piece of shit just threw his trash down as he went from honey hole to honey hole. I still pull mushrooms from his area even today and he still throws new cans down. It makes hunting so much easier. Half the works done for me, all I got to do is beat him to his spots, Idiot!


----------



## wade

jashroomer said:


> So no turkeys and no more shrooms yesterday, but i did encounter on of the resident timber rattlers in Morgan Monroe, walked right up on the SOB, not sure if i startled it or it took a swipe at me, but all i know is it was at my feet. If you heard a scream of HOLY F#&KING SH!T in southern indiana about 10:30a yesterday, that was me. damn thing was 6'+ long and the diameter of a softball. It was maybe 1/2 way between the Forestry office and Bear lake, not far from where the Tecumseh trail runs through there. If I can get some tech wizard skills, i have some video to post.
> 
> If we get some rain tonight, i think there may be a few more pop up, mushrooms that is.


Damm Timber Rattlers take all fun out of it...Kill um Out!


----------



## Deez574

Found these in Cass Co. today! Didn't have my phone to take a picture of the baby mushroom I left behind about the size of a thumbnail! Hope for a few drops of rain before the weekend and the season already over with!!!!


----------



## noskydaddy

jesterman5 said:


> Thanks. I wasnt expecting them to be that great. Read they have great medicinal purposes.


@jesterman5 , never ever leave your wing man!

The pheasant back (_Cerioporus squamosus_) 
is most commonly enjoyed as a "filler."

Most report it's neither great neither poor. But average.
(Also, harvested when young and more tender.)

Since it can be eaten, and is healthy, then it might 
be a good idea to incorporate it into dishes.

I saw someone Julienne'd them with chicken and 
I bet that was overall a delicious, healthy meal.

Thoughts?


----------



## noskydaddy

mmh said:


> Nosky, I would like to quote brother Blutarski from the movie Animal House. "Its NOT over till WE say its over. Shroom on my friends.


THAT'S EXACTLY RIGHT!

I wish I could name a kid Bluto.


----------



## eternalsunking

What do you mean by 10AD?


noskydaddy said:


> Hey, you're right! Should be less and less now.
> 
> But since you mentioned it here...
> 
> 10AD part 2


----------



## Footballguy6305

Thinking about a day trip to brown county tomorrow... I need my southern counterparts help. They still out down there? Is it just the large yellows at this point? I found 100 small greys in chain o lakes Sunday.


----------



## parrothead

Done in Jennings Co.


----------



## noskydaddy

11AD


----------



## jashroomer

Footballguy6305 said:


> Thinking about a day trip to brown county tomorrow... I need my southern counterparts help. They still out down there? Is it just the large yellows at this point? I found 100 small greys in chain o lakes Sunday.


I found 8 yellows just south of martinsville on monday and they hadn't started to dry out yet. The valleys were holding some moisture, but anything up high was very dry. Looks like a little rain may get here later. I'm still hoping to find some this weekend.


----------



## cwlake

Footballguy6305 said:


> Thinking about a day trip to brown county tomorrow... I need my southern counterparts help. They still out down there? Is it just the large yellows at this point? I found 100 small greys in chain o lakes Sunday.


How many of them small greys did you leave? My son is heading there Fri. to beat all the weekenders.


----------



## Spazlee

After a hour and half hunt found these 18 yellows. A different woods from yesterday. The terrain in it is somewhat hilly. Dead elm and sycamore again


----------



## Spazlee

The county was cass


----------



## Footballguy6305

cwlake said:


> How many of them small greys did you leave? My son is heading there Fri. to beat all the weekenders.


You can't leave a shroom in a public woods haha... and I'll be going back tomorrow on my day off  I'm sure there will be plenty to go around. We also found about 250 half frees(spikes) they were peppered on the hills.


----------



## noskydaddy

Footballguy6305 said:


> You can't leave a shroom in a public woods haha... and I'll be going back tomorrow on my day off  I'm sure there will be plenty to go around. We also found about 250 half frees(spikes) they were peppered on the hills.


When you say "chain", do you mean Webster? 
Kosciusko Co?

I ask because there is a FOX chain of lakes closer to me too. (but its ILLINOIS)

Just curious buddy.


----------



## Footballguy6305

noskydaddy said:


> When you say "chain", do you mean Webster?
> Kosciusko Co?
> 
> I ask because there is a FOX chain of lakes closer to me too. (but its ILLINOIS)
> 
> Just curious buddy.


Chain o'Lakes state park in northeast indiana


----------



## Old man of the woods

I left the mushrooms I found to let them grow and they grew until they started to dry out. Did not find very many this year. last year in this same spot we found about 100 great big yellow morels. This year only about 1/4th as many. I think the season is over in Boone county as it is still way too dry. But on the flip side it was a great year for maple syrup !


----------



## noskydaddy

Footballguy6305 said:


> Chain o'Lakes state park in northeast indiana


Hmm interesting. I always wanted to go by the state line there.

Very cool. Thanks.


----------



## deleted

ALERT: just got the updated weather report...Indiana, Wisconsin, and Michigan, will only be getting just enough rain to piss everybody off...end of report..


----------



## Inthewild

Tess said:


> I’m all jelly of you northerns now finding these loads of morels. Sighsss...


Jealousy ain't hard. Anticipation sucks even MORE. I will do my best to make you feel bad, lol. I'm first to post on Wisconsin board (i think), hoo f-king hurray!!!!!


----------



## noskydaddy

So what other mushrooms do you people hunt? 

I thought since so many are giving up on morels 
we could keep this thread going to 300,000 with other FUNGI!


----------



## eternalsunking

vern said:


> ALERT: just got the updated weather report...Indiana, Wisconsin, and Michigan, will only be getting just enough rain to piss everybody off...end of report..


Every storm passing through central Indiana bobbed and weaved around my spots of interest. I hop others were luckier than I. Looking to hit it hard starting tomorrow. Hoping mother nature has a bounty waiting.


----------



## Wynkoopman

T tom said:


> View attachment 6721
> 
> What kind of asshole does it take to do this? I seen over 100 trees like this and many had already fallen over to rot. I'd really like to know, so I can stop the MF'r from breeding!


It’s called timber stranding, Indiana forestry offers it free of cost to some large classified forests. It helps get rid of trees that are not worth much and are diseased without having to log the property. They cut 2 rings in each stump and fill it with poison. Actually a very affective way to keep a forest healthy.


----------



## rick

Bitter sweet end to the KY season for me. Fried up the next to the last batch to go along with fresh mesclun mix, spinach, radishes, kale and green onions from my garden. Movin’ on from one season to the next! Hope you all have a great season!


----------



## deleted

rick said:


> View attachment 6765
> Bitter sweet end to the KY season for me. Fried up the next to the last batch to go along with fresh mesclun mix, spinach, radishes, kale and green onions from my garden. Movin’ on from one season to the next! Hope you all have a great season!


Thanks Rick, you made a huge impact on the Ky board with your knowledge and passion. sure hope you will be with us next season pal..we will be hanging on here till the last shroom finds a good home..lol. a few even later than that. hell i follow @elmgirl until she reaches the Canadian border.
It helps with my shroom withdrawals winding down slowly so i dont crash suddenly...
You are always welcome to hang with us as long as you like sir..


----------



## noskydaddy

rick said:


> View attachment 6765
> Bitter sweet end to the KY season for me. Fried up the next to the last batch to go along with fresh mesclun mix, spinach, radishes, kale and green onions from my garden. Movin’ on from one season to the next! Hope you all have a great season!


Thanks Rick, you too buddy.


----------



## wade

I decided to clean up My outside a bit..
On the Outside Only
Bout made me cry..


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> Lucky fucker lol I’m wanting to chase them north. Next year I’m going to plan accordingly. But the summer still has some lovely shrooms waiting to be plucked this year.
> 
> Looking good Wade!


Hmmmmm, mabie i should do the same....NO FUCKIN WAY...lmao


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> Hmmmmm, mabie i should do the same....NO FUCKIN WAY...lmao


No @vern


----------



## elmgirl

Today was a bittersweet day 4 me....
My baby girl and I went mushroom huntin together 4 about 2 hours today, it will probably be the last time we will do this together for awhile because shes graduating June 2nd and going to college and you know starting her own life....shes my baby girl the youngest of 5 and the only one to have a small intrest in mushroom hunting. Its gonna be an emotional month 4 me, here i thought nothing could distract me from my "morel zone" im usually super excited for my trip up to Wisconsin but my heart is breaking my baby girl is growing up and im gonna be lost.....


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Today was a bittersweet day 4 me....
> My baby girl and I went mushroom huntin together 4 about 2 hours today, it will probably be the last time we will do this together for awhile because shes graduating June 2nd and going to college and you know starting her own life....shes my baby girl the youngest of 5 and the only one to have a small intrest in mushroom hunting. Its gonna be an emotional month 4 me, here i thought nothing could distract me from my "morel zone" im usually super excited for my trip up to Wisconsin but my heart is breaking my baby girl is growing up and im gonna be lost.....


You have come to the right place to seek out therapy my child...


----------



## Guest

brushbusterbutch said:


> I agree that those counties aren't producing. I've logged 19+ miles of walking and have only found 31. I've hunted Wabash, Grant and Huntington counties. I got blanked in one woods that ALWAYS produces. I'll make a couple of more trips late in the week (if it rains), then call it a season for around here.


Are they not producing or did you get beat to the mushrooms? That is the question, Only the mushroom gods and Finder know the answer..


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> I decided to clean up My outside a bit..
> On the Outside Only
> Bout made me cry..
> View attachment 6769


It's less hiding places for the ticks


----------



## guff76

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Are they not producing or did you get beat to the mushrooms? That is the question, Only the mushroom gods and Finder know the answer..


Lol


----------



## Guest

Things are tough all over.. I'm not getting skunked but I'm having to bust my ass to find the mushrooms.. Since the Paynetown foray, I've hiked over 65 miles through the woods.. It's the same thing spot after spot after spot.. One mushroom here, no mushrooms there.. Two mushrooms here, nothing but thorns over there.. I'll take them one at a time all day long though.. I'm hitting it hard again tomorrow.. Gonna clear the woods again before the weekend warriors come out to play.. #MorelMafia


----------



## mmh

jesterman5 said:


> Thanks. I was hoping to hit back in where many people wont venture. Definitely will need to look into private land. Lots of good looking areas around. If I find some nice spots I'll almost have everything I've ever wanted. Great fishing and morels.


Give it a shot, I know of people that have been deeper in and hit it.


----------



## Guest

MorelHuntress said:


> Wow....I've only found 25 this season, so far. Wabash, Allen and Noble counties aren't producing, like they have in previous seasons. Anyone else think they're getting skunked this season??


You must be close to me if you're hunting those counties.. Want to team up for a hunt? I can help you add to your total..


----------



## mmh

jashroomer said:


> So no turkeys and no more shrooms yesterday, but i did encounter on of the resident timber rattlers in Morgan Monroe, walked right up on the SOB, not sure if i startled it or it took a swipe at me, but all i know is it was at my feet. If you heard a scream of HOLY F#&KING SH!T in southern indiana about 10:30a yesterday, that was me. damn thing was 6'+ long and the diameter of a softball. It was maybe 1/2 way between the Forestry office and Bear lake, not far from where the Tecumseh trail runs through there. If I can get some tech wizard skills, i have some video to post.
> 
> If we get some rain tonight, i think there may be a few more pop up, mushrooms that is.


I heard in Northern Indiana


----------



## mmh

noskydaddy said:


> THAT'S EXACTLY RIGHT!
> 
> I wish I could name a kid Bluto.


Have you ran the idea by your significant other? If you have I don't need to hear the profanity portions of her response


----------



## wade

Break.....Break...How bout cha...
Any my Brotheren Up & On This Morning Break Break


----------



## wade

Alright
.Tom
.we rollin downtown Columbus right now headed east..
We was in Springfield when that Rain came thru.. hit just about Right for popping...
How'd your 10-20 lookn


----------



## wade

O we would have found..
But they Screwed us out of that Run


----------



## wade

When you gonna Hunt again?


----------



## wade

Yea a lot of People are so Fucked in the head. You Already know
.Soon as they know your tryn to do something..They Will Apply themselves, to intentionally Mess it up for you.


----------



## gbmillerman

Well ladies and gents, I hate to say it, but the northern half of the state is also suffering from lack of morels. Me and my shroom partner hit a state park and a couple fish and wildlife areas, where we usually pull a couple pounds out of each place. I think we came home with 8 shrooms all fully grown and dry. I think this might be the hundred year season. The worst season in a hundred years!!! Ahahhaha


----------



## wade

gbmillerman said:


> Well ladies and gents, I hate to say it, but the northern half of the state is also suffering from lack of morels. Me and my shroom partner hit a state park and a couple fish and wildlife areas, where we usually pull a couple pounds out of each place. I think we came home with 8 shrooms all fully grown and dry. I think this might be the hundred year season. The worst season in a hundred years!!! Ahahhaha


Still..it is Remnant, and lends to Prove, that "The Hundred Year Hunt" is Real.
it Will Happen Again in Our Lifetime


----------



## gbmillerman

T tom said:


> @gbmillerman did I hear you say you hunt Salamonie and missinawa area


No, I’m a little further northwest, hit Tippy river state park yesterday.


----------



## fishinbrad

T tom said:


> Ok thanks. I thought I might head to those places this Saturday


I hit Mississinewa on Tuesday, logged 4.6 miles for two smallish yellows. Both were barely popping through the leaves.


----------



## fishinbrad

T tom said:


> Wer you with finder


Negative. Went last Saturday with br5, then with my better half on Tuesday.


----------



## gbmillerman

To me looks like points east of me are having much better seasons. And southern Michigan May be pretty good too.


----------



## wade

So.. We will Hunt somewhere in Pennsylvania Today and Friday..and will Hit Springfield on Our Way Back Early Saturday Morning....
If I could Have stopped, I would Hunt Springfield today , this Afternoon.
Yet..there are better places to be Hunting near Right now..
Though it's all coming in . Patches here and Patches there, during this Polar Vortex Weird Season..instead of a smooth more predictable Wave..
I see that right now Everything Between
40'ish miles North of Indianapolis ..
And 30'ish miles south of Lake Michigan
Is my Target Area for sure Hit Finding Zone For the Next 8 days.
It is where I will continue My Hunt Sunday when I get back from Pennsylvania.


----------



## gbmillerman

wade said:


> So.. We will Hunt somewhere in Pennsylvania Today and Friday..and will Hit Springfield on Our Way Back Early Saturday Morning....
> If I could Have stopped, I would Hunt Springfield today , this Afternoon.
> Yet..there are better places to be Hunting near Right now..
> Though it's all coming in . Patches here and Patches there, during this Polar Vortex Weird Season..instead of a smooth more predictable Wave..
> I see that right now Everything Between
> 40'ish miles North of Indianapolis ..
> And 30'ish miles south of Lake Michigan
> Is my Target Area for sure Hit Finding Zone For the Next 8 days.
> It is where I will continue My Hunt Sunday when I get back from Pennsylvania.


Seen some really good finds from Pennsylvania


----------



## wade

fishinbrad said:


> I hit Mississinewa on Tuesday, logged 4.6 miles for two smallish yellows. Both were barely popping through the leaves.


Excellent information and Reporting 
Thank You


----------



## wade

gbmillerman said:


> Seen some really good finds from Pennsylvania


Ooo ..Cool What Area?


----------



## gbmillerman

wade said:


> Ooo ..Cool What Area?





wade said:


> Ooo ..Cool What Area?


Southeast it looks like is the best, but all over looks like they are finding consistent patches of fresh ones.


----------



## wade

We are Headed for Lancaster PA,
So we get a really good look all across the whole southern Half of the State
As we drive along.


----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> I plan to hit it an hr or two every day. Saturday I plan to hunt all day just haven't decided where yet. I might head north to where @finderoftheshrooms Is if he doesn't mind


I don't mind at all.. I won't be able to hunt with you Saturday, but I can definitely meet up briefly and show you the way to a few good spots.. My uncle that was battling cancer passed away Tuesday night.. His funeral is Saturday afternoon..


----------



## cwlake

Went to my honey hole last night and was real disappointed. only found 14 yellows, all on apple trees. and they weren't the huge ones that I usually find there. Plenty of moisture too. This is Dekalb co. Not sure if there will be another flush here as these were all mature. Time to head to Mi.


----------



## cwlake

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I don't mind at all.. I won't be able to hunt with you Saturday, but I can definitely meet up briefly and show you the way to a few good spots.. My uncle that was battling cancer passed away Tuesday night.. His funeral is Saturday afternoon..


So sorry to hear about your uncle. My prayers are with you and your family


----------



## Guest

fishinbrad said:


> I hit Mississinewa on Tuesday, logged 4.6 miles for two smallish yellows. Both were barely popping through the leaves.


Should have said something.. The Mississinewa is my stomping ground.. I also hunted it Tuesday.. I did pretty damn good honestly.. Looks like I left 2 yellows behind though.. If you don't know the area it can be tough to hunt.. It gets hit hard every day.. You have to know the spots where no one else goes..


----------



## Guest

fishinbrad said:


> Negative. Went last Saturday with br5, then with my better half on Tuesday.


Next time Find Finder before you come up.. I know every nook and cranny of the Mississinewa.. Wasnt trying to be a smart ass with my previous post.. It's tough to hunt an area you don't know..


----------



## wade

cwlake said:


> Went to my honey hole last night and was real disappointed. only found 14 yellows, all on apple trees. and they weren't the huge ones that I usually find there. Plenty of moisture too. This is Dekalb co. Not sure if there will be another flush here as these were all mature. Time to head to Mi.


Very Good Reporting 
Thank You Sir


----------



## fuller87

Found 30 yellows while turkey hunting on Friday in Spencer. Most were relatively fresh


----------



## wade

For @finderoftheshrooms and Everyone.
This Day & Age we live in has just been getting worse and worse..
Family, and Loved ones so unfortunately Displaced from One another.
We Are Cheated, Decade after Decade FLYS PAST as we try so Damm Hard to get a Handle Hold on the Wheel of Time..
Too Soon Everyone that Really Really Loved you ...they are Not Here Anymore.
As My Papaw past away, He let me know 
EVERYTHING IS ALRIGHT


----------



## wade

fuller87 said:


> Found 30 yellows while turkey hunting on Friday in Spencer. Most were relatively fresh


That is some Good Reporting 
Thank You


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> For @finderoftheshrooms and Everyone.
> This Day & Age we live in has just been getting worse and worse..
> Family, and Loved ones so unfortunately Displaced from One another.
> We Are Cheated, Decade after Decade FLYS PAST as we try so Damm Hard to get a Handle Hold on the Wheel of Time..
> Too Soon Everyone that Really Really Loved you ...they are Not Here Anymore.
> EVERYTHING IS ALRIGHT


Beautifully said buddy..


----------



## Lehrmanrm

Haven't had much to go out this year but I'm on the board! In northern Adam's county.


----------



## jesterman5

Had a good rain in Steuben last night. Found these within 10 minutes of walking out my door this morning. Small and fresh. Found 1 more walking to Pokagon on the road side. 








Started so well, and then nothing the last 3 hours and many miles of my hunt.


----------



## guff76

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I don't mind at all.. I won't be able to hunt with you Saturday, but I can definitely meet up briefly and show you the way to a few good spots.. My uncle that was battling cancer passed away Tuesday night.. His funeral is Saturday afternoon..


Sorry bout your loss


----------



## jack

Tess said:


> What do y’all think about starting a chanterelles forum? I know it’s morels.com, but I thought for those of us who want to or do forage other mushrooms maybe we could start another forum for the other foragable kinda. Thoughts?


You don't have to start another Forum. Just stick around after Morel Season, there's a bunch of us on here that pick all the way to Winter, Chanterelles, Chickens, Hens, all kinds of Boletes and so on. Also, don't forget to share Pictures & Recipes of all your Mushroom Meals. It's on the Ohio Site under _" Pics on How We Prepare Our Mushrooms, The Dinner Plate Page " _


----------



## wade

Tess said:


> What do y’all think about starting a chanterelles forum? I know it’s morels.com, but I thought for those of us who want to or do forage other mushrooms maybe we could start another forum for the other foragable kinda. Thoughts?


@Tess ..Tess you want a chanterelles
Thread..Then You Start One and Lead the Way Put your Heart and interest, fun and Humor into it and and Others "including some of us" with the same interest will Follow and Join In..You will be a Great Leader.. and you'll need to be Ready to kick ass and take Names literally when Trolls show up..
Well there's your best Answer Tess..listen to Jack..Thank You @jack


----------



## jack

Show me a TROLL and I'll color them GONE !!


----------



## parrothead

Wade I would hate to have your gas bill with all this driving your doing.


----------



## TJC

Finally got some much much needed moisture last night in southern Madison county. Fresh fresh yellows early this morning. 

I mean “finding nothing”!!!!


----------



## TJC

Nothing


----------



## wade

TJC said:


> Nothing


That's What I'm Talkin about


----------



## scoondog

Tess said:


> Roger that sir.


yes pls,, without anyone to show me personally ,I think pictures and descriptions from this group I could broaden my horizons, I have researched and tried but never trusted myself w/o conformation .


----------



## wade

parrothead said:


> Wade I would hate to have your gas bill with all this driving your doing.


Yep..well I don't pay for the Gas..
The Travel is part of my work.. so that's paid for by the company..and we are Given / Allowed some leisure Time..So we are able to do some Morel Hunting


----------



## noskydaddy

12 AD - 7 new plus 6 from before


----------



## Lehrmanrm

Has anyone ever seen the inside of a motel look like this? I usually have always had my wife or mom do this part but can never remember seeing this...is it just because they were on the older side?


----------



## Lehrmanrm

Lehrmanrm said:


> Has anyone ever seen the inside of a motel look like this? I usually have always had my wife or mom do this part but can never remember seeing this...is it just because they were on the older side?


Morel**


----------



## speaksoftbigstick

T tom said:


> @gbmillerman did I hear you say you hunt Salamonie and missinawa area


I hit Mississenewa last Sunday. That's where I found those Dryads saddles.


----------



## gbmillerman

Well the hunting closer to the Big lake is much better, found at least 200 morels and covered them until the weekend, hopefully no one finds them. Looks to still be a good season here, also finding a lot of huge peckerheads that I don’t even pick, just crush up and spread around.


----------



## noskydaddy

Lehrmanrm said:


> Has anyone ever seen the inside of a motel look like this? I usually have always had my wife or mom do this part but can never remember seeing this...is it just because they were on the older side?


Is that maybe FILO DOUGH?


----------



## indy_nebo

Lehrmanrm said:


> Has anyone ever seen the inside of a motel look like this? I usually have always had my wife or mom do this part but can never remember seeing this...is it just because they were on the older side?


I've seen that before. Usually on big yellows I pick under ash and have oxidation.


----------



## indy_nebo

Everyone that has only found 1 or 2 under big dead elms with almost all the bark still on needs to be going back over and over to these trees. I've harvested 3 times from some trees. Picked two fresh big yellows today from the major tree in my BIG woods.


----------



## Lehrmanrm

indy_nebo said:


> I've seen that before. Usually on big yellows I pick under ash and have oxidation.


Alright thanks...it is under an ash that I've found them under 3 years straight had just never seen that before so wasn't sure if it was safe! Thanks!


----------



## Lehrmanrm

noskydaddy said:


> Is that maybe FILO DOUGH?


I don't know what that is but I LIKE IT!


----------



## indy_nebo

Sorry, that was Marion County


----------



## gbmillerman

indy_nebo said:


> Everyone that has only found 1 or 2 under big dead elms with almost all the bark still on needs to be going back over and over to these trees. I've harvested 3 times from some trees. Picked two fresh big yellows today from the major tree in my BIG woods.


Elms are big producers this year it seems.


----------



## elmgirl

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I don't mind at all.. I won't be able to hunt with you Saturday, but I can definitely meet up briefly and show you the way to a few good spots.. My uncle that was battling cancer passed away Tuesday night.. His funeral is Saturday afternoon..


Sorry for your loss


----------



## jslwalls

gbmillerman said:


> Elms are big producers this year it seems.


I actually disagree with this statement about elms in west central Indiana. I could not believe how crappy they produced this year. I had to check like 100 it felt like. I’m glad they are producing better for you thou.


----------



## noskydaddy

Here's a question I often wonder:

Does picking morels spur more flushes in that patch? 
Or is it predetermined?

Or, is it more complex than ALL of that? Like the weather?


----------



## wade

indy_nebo said:


> Everyone that has only found 1 or 2 under big dead elms with almost all the bark still on needs to be going back over and over to these trees. I've harvested 3 times from some trees. Picked two fresh big yellows today from the major tree in my BIG woods.


That is Great information 
Thank You @indy_nebo


----------



## wade

jslwalls said:


> I actually disagree with this statement about elms in west central Indiana. I could not believe how crappy they produced this year. I had to check like 100 it felt like. I’m glad they are producing better for you thou.


@jslwalls hey Man , Do you think you should go check 100 more times just to be sure
I think I will try that.. it's been such an odd season so maybe some things there


----------



## Lorilovesmushroom

Anyone found any in Franklin county? Ive been twice and nothing. Haven't been since last Sunday 5-6--18


----------



## Mtmike79

Allen county finds 2 big greys 3 fresh yellows


----------



## noskydaddy

Tess said:


> What do you guys think about the Indiana Mushroom Certification course in Indy for $125? It’s good for 3 years. Date for the course through the Hoosier Mushroom Society is June 23rd 8am-5pm on these types of mushrooms (does not include morchellas):
> 
> Oysters – _Pleurotus ostreatus_ & _P. pulmonarius_
> Chicken of the Woods – _Laetiporus sulphureus_ & _L. cincinnatus_ (with caution)
> Hen of the Woods – Maitake – _Grifola frondosa_
> Umbrella Polypore_ - Polyporus umbellatus_
> Chanterelles – _Cantharellus lateritius_, _Cantharellus cibarius_ group (No others)
> Cauliflower Mushrooms - _Sparassis crispa_, _Sparassis spathulata_
> Lion’s Mane – _Hericium erinaceus_, _Hericium coralloides_, _Hericium americanus_
> Hedgehogs -_ Hydnum repandum, Hydnum umbilicatum_
> Black Trumpets – _Craterellus_ spp.
> Puffballs – _Calvatia gigantea_, _Lycoperdon pyriforme_, etc.
> Dryad's Saddle - _Cerioporus_ (_Polyporus_) _squamosus
> _


In my opinion, it's a cheap education on an important topic.


----------



## gbmillerman

Tess said:


> I’m going to go with weather and nutrients in the soil. Leaving the mycelium is said (by multiple sources) to allow for more further growth. Some grab the “roots” and all then just cut it off. Which if that mushroom were to have another flush, removing the roots would likely stunt another flush.


The science would disagree with you, the mushrooms are just the fruit, it doesn’t hurt when you pick an apple off a tree.


----------



## gbmillerman

jslwalls said:


> I actually disagree with this statement about elms in west central Indiana. I could not believe how crappy they produced this year. I had to check like 100 it felt like. I’m glad they are producing better for you thou.


Almost every elm I looked at today had at least a couple on it. Central Indiana had some screwy weather.


----------



## jslwalls

wade said:


> @jslwalls hey Man , Do you think you should go check 100 more times just to be sure
> I think I will try that.. it's been such an odd season so maybe some things there


It usually doesn’t work like that. Only a few times have I seen a elm produced multiple flushes. Also, they don’t usually produce a few then flush. If there is more there the second time it’s usually ones I missed or they were under the leaves. It’s so bad for me this year and my morels per mile are so low that I’m actually thinking of about not going out again. I have always gone until I’m skunked. It’s just that it’s becoming more like work than fun. And even thou the dandelions have all gone to seed, and the trees all have there leaves, and Mother Nature is screaming it’s over, I can’t believe it was that bad and the morel addict in me will probably win. I’ll be out there tomorrow morning and I’ll blaze the 85 degree heat for the last 20 because that’s what we do.


----------



## scottyg11

My wife Found 1 right off a trail tonight. Headed out in the morning. Just got back in town. Marion County


----------



## scottyg11

Earlier picture did not post. Sorry


----------



## guff76

indy_nebo said:


> Everyone that has only found 1 or 2 under big dead elms with almost all the bark still on needs to be going back over and over to these trees. I've harvested 3 times from some trees. Picked two fresh big yellows today from the major tree in my BIG woods.


Yea I've went back to same spot 3 times n found them


----------



## deleted

I am so depressed over my lousy season that i cant even come up with even one lousy joke about T tom or Wade...


----------



## elmgirl

Seriously considering canceling our trip to Wisconsin this weekend, about 3 months ago my cousins boy passed away, This had left my cousin devastated she passed away last night...


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Seriously considering canceling our trip to Wisconsin this weekend, about 3 months ago my cousins boy passed away, This had left my cousin devastated she passed away last night...


I feel bad for your family Tammy.


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> It's called dementia not depression there BIGTOP!


Thats it...keep um coming, might inspire me.....please say something else stupid...i feel better already..lol


----------



## bmeister

elmgirl said:


> Seriously considering canceling our trip to Wisconsin this weekend, about 3 months ago my cousins boy passed away, This had left my cousin devastated she passed away last night...


So sorry @elmgirl! Sending prayers your way


----------



## Footballguy6305

A few finds from this last week. It's been nice up here... I need some bigger yellow and greys still.


----------



## elmgirl

bmeister said:


> So sorry @elmgirl! Sending prayers your way


 Thank you!


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> I feel bad for your family Tammy.


Thank you Vern


----------



## elmgirl

Tess said:


> May the gods be with your family in this time of grief. There will always be another season or another day.


[email protected]


----------



## mmh

Tess said:


> I said leaving the mycelium and taking the fruit is ok. I’ve read hours and hours worth of articles and books. That’s why I say leave it’s “root structure”.


Tess, I completely agree with you. Even if there is no benefit to leaving the mycelium. I cannot think of a good reason for pulling. Its not edible and the dirt will contaminate the edible parts In the bag. The analogy used of picking an apple is flawed. when someone picks an apple the trees root base is not disturbed.


----------



## mmh

@elmgirl , I am sure everyone on the board wishes you the best.


----------



## guff76

elmgirl said:


> Seriously considering canceling our trip to Wisconsin this weekend, about 3 months ago my cousins boy passed away, This had left my cousin devastated she passed away last night...


Sorry for your lost it would definitely be devastating to lose a child


----------



## br5

It's go time, not necessarily have concrete info that they're up, but one of the things I've learned is you can't let other scout for you. My son had to work so he's planning on going back with me next work if it's a good season. I'll chronicle trip. Not as well or graphic as Wade though.


----------



## gbmillerman

mmh said:


> Tess, I completely agree with you. Even if there is no benefit to leaving the mycelium. I cannot think of a good reason for pulling. Its not edible and the dirt will contaminate the edible parts In the bag. The analogy used of picking an apple is flawed. when someone picks an apple the trees root base is not disturbed.


It’s not a root base, it’s just a piece of fruit. The base is down deeper and you would have to dig to pick it. It’s not going to hurt the mushrooms to pick the whole thing. Plenty of studies to read on it. I don’t do it simply for the dirt. Same as the plastic vs mesh. It probably isn’t going to produce anymore mushrooms, but you won’t have a dirty bag and sweaty shrooms.


----------



## gbmillerman

http://www.fungimag.com/spring-2012-articles/LR_Agaricidal.pdf Read up


----------



## gbmillerman

mmh said:


> Tess, I completely agree with you. Even if there is no benefit to leaving the mycelium. I cannot think of a good reason for pulling. Its not edible and the dirt will contaminate the edible parts In the bag. The analogy used of picking an apple is flawed. when someone picks an apple the trees root base is not disturbed.


And if you take the whole apple it won’t hurt anything. Leaving a mushroom stalk is like carving everything off the apple and leaving the stem and core hanging. It makes the mycelium system more susceptible to disease and infection.


----------



## bev

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I don't mind at all.. I won't be able to hunt with you Saturday, but I can definitely meet up briefly and show you the way to a few good spots.. My uncle that was battling cancer passed away Tuesday night.. His funeral is Saturday afternoon..


sorry to here that. our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family my friend.


----------



## bev

elmgirl said:


> Seriously considering canceling our trip to Wisconsin this weekend, about 3 months ago my cousins boy passed away, This had left my cousin devastated she passed away last night...


sorry to here that. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family my friend.


----------



## elmgirl

bev said:


> sorry to here that. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family my friend.


Thank you....much appreciated


----------



## elmgirl

guff76 said:


> Sorry for your lost it would definitely be devastating to lose a child


Thank you.
Yes i could not imagine....


----------



## elmgirl

mmh said:


> @elmgirl , I am sure everyone on the board wishes you the best.


Thank you @mmh


----------



## Paula-Joy

elmgirl said:


> The spring onion


belated thanks life slammed me and haven't been on the board


----------



## elmgirl

Well my cousin was a great woman....a lover of the woods and nature, she always had a huge smile and spent her time doing the things she loved i cannot imagine what she was going through after the loss of her son....but I know she would not want me to cancel my trip she would say get out there and find those morels! Nothing i can do here and the woods is the best therapy possible. Plans have changed though as far as destination, this time i will do what my cousin would of done... And just hit the road music up windows down destination unknown!


----------



## deleted

gbmillerman said:


> And if you take the whole apple it won’t hurt anything. Leaving a mushroom stalk is like carving everything off the apple and leaving the stem and core hanging. It makes the mycelium system more susceptible to disease and infection.


OK, here is my question...Do commercial mushroom growers pull the shroom or do they leave the leave the stalk in the grow medium. 
I dont know the answer but it seem to me that leaving the stem to fill with water and rot might and infect the mycelium. ponder that for a min. 
I had a bowl of cut up shrooms in the fridge and one of them was soft due to excess moisture. two days later it started to break down and transferred to the others and ruined half of the others in the bowl before i realized it.


----------



## jashroomer

indy_nebo said:


> Everyone that has only found 1 or 2 under big dead elms with almost all the bark still on needs to be going back over and over to these trees. I've harvested 3 times from some trees. Picked two fresh big yellows today from the major tree in my BIG woods.


Hope your right, heading back down to Morgan Monroe Saturday morning to some trees i found 8 around.


----------



## gbmillerman

vern said:


> OK, here is my question...Do commercial mushroom growers pull the shroom or do they leave the leave the stalk in the grow medium.
> I dont know the answer but it seem to me that leaving the stem to fill with water and rot might and infect the mycelium. ponder that for a min.
> I had a bowl of cut up shrooms in the fridge and one of them was soft due to excess moisture. two days later it started to break down and transferred to the others and ruined half of the others in the bowl before i realized it.


Growers or pickers, I think most commercial pickers cut, just because of dirt and a more even appearance. Commercial growing is a whole different world, that I don’t know very much about, except how they do it.


----------



## deleted

And while i'm at it..here is another thought that i dont know the answer to...I do know for a fact that the normal process of procreation involves two different shrooms dry naturally and release there spores and then the spores of the two different shrooms find each other..do the nasty and thats what starts the creation of new mycelium. so my question is this: how about the ones that get too saturated with rain water before they get a chance to dry, just rot and dont get a chance to release there spores. could that have anything to do with why some trees stop producing..i dont have a clue but i do wonder about it..


----------



## gbmillerman

vern said:


> And while i'm at it..here is another thought that i dont know the answer to...I do know for a fact that the normal process of procreation involves two different shrooms dry naturally and release there spores and then the spores of the two different shrooms find each other..do the nasty and thats what starts the creation of new mycelium. so my question is this: how about the ones that get too saturated with rain water before they get a chance to dry, just rot and dont get a chance to release there spores. could that have anything to do with why some trees stop producing..i dont have a clue but i do wonder about it..


It’s kind of complicated and morels can produce two different ways. When I’m off of work and done shrooming for the day I’ll try to find a good article, or hopefully someone smarter than me will come along and explain it to you hahahaha


----------



## bev

as long as it has a (Boat and Motor) vern might be up for some reading. LOL


----------



## jslwalls

I highly recommend this book. It will answer all of your questions plus it makes a good gift around Christmas’s for the fellow hunter.


----------



## deleted

bev said:


> as long as it has a (Boat and Motor) vern might be up for some reading. LOL


No need to read up about that...i dont have either one any more..thats why im taking applications from the opposite sex...hehehe


----------



## fishinbrad

vern said:


> No need to read up about that...i dont have either one any more..thats why im taking applications from the opposite sex...hehehe


Vern, you motor-boatin summich!!!!


----------



## deleted

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 6891
> I highly recommend this book. It will answer all of your questions plus it makes a good gift around Christmas’s for the fellow hunter.


There is going to be too many big words in there for my little pea brain...is there a lot of pictures i hope...


----------



## cwlake

Tess said:


> What do you guys think about the Indiana Mushroom Certification course in Indy for $125? It’s good for 3 years. Date for the course through the Hoosier Mushroom Society is June 23rd 8am-5pm on these types of mushrooms (does not include morchellas):
> 
> Oysters – _Pleurotus ostreatus_ & _P. pulmonarius_
> Chicken of the Woods – _Laetiporus sulphureus_ & _L. cincinnatus_ (with caution)
> Hen of the Woods – Maitake – _Grifola frondosa_
> Umbrella Polypore_ - Polyporus umbellatus_
> Chanterelles – _Cantharellus lateritius_, _Cantharellus cibarius_ group (No others)
> Cauliflower Mushrooms - _Sparassis crispa_, _Sparassis spathulata_
> Lion’s Mane – _Hericium erinaceus_, _Hericium coralloides_, _Hericium americanus_
> Hedgehogs -_ Hydnum repandum, Hydnum umbilicatum_
> Black Trumpets – _Craterellus_ spp.
> Puffballs – _Calvatia gigantea_, _Lycoperdon pyriforme_, etc.
> Dryad's Saddle - _Cerioporus_ (_Polyporus_) _squamosus
> _


Them are all easily identifiable mushrooms. The only good to come out of spending $125 is if you plan to sell mushrooms.


----------



## jslwalls

vern said:


> There is going to be too many big words in there for my little pea brain...is there a lot of pictures i hope...


If I can read it you’ll do fine.


----------



## br5

T tom said:


> Good luck Brian. Reading between the lines on their site makes me think your making the right decision.a


We'll see, it's a calculated risk. Been driving in rain for 3 hours. 35 degrees right now in Wi.


----------



## gbmillerman

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 6891
> I highly recommend this book. It will answer all of your questions plus it makes a good gift around Christmas’s for the fellow hunter.





br5 said:


> We'll see, it's a calculated risk. Been driving in rain for 3 hours. 35 degrees right now in Wi.
> View attachment 6897


Don’t go too far north!


----------



## deleted

_Give a newbie some shrooms, he can eat for a day....Teach a newbie to shroom and he will be back to rob you honey holes.._


----------



## bentley0420

This is my second year of mushroom hunting I'm in noble county tri county area i have found 23 greys in a spot I know off a channel of my lake very nice size black and a one nice yellow and pheasant backs ill post pics when i get home


----------



## elmgirl

So heres my ?
Do your best spots produce multiple times in a season ?


----------



## wade

done with our Work, now we are Hunting our Way Home thru Pennsylvania..
Found Zero so far


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> View attachment 6902
> done with our Work, now we are Hunting our Way Home thru Pennsylvania..
> Found Zero so far


Is there someone in the picture? 
I can't see anything!

NOTHING!


----------



## noskydaddy

cwlake said:


> Them are all easily identifiable mushrooms. The only good to come out of spending $125 is if you plan to sell mushrooms.


I must disagree completely. There is always something to learn no matter who you are. 
And I don't think @Tess would be asking this if she felt she was beyond this information.
Nor should she be!

I think that very fact that she bothered to ask demonstrates *the interest *which will lead to the value she extracts from the class.

Not to mention *the PEOPLE *she will meet and potentially network with. 
("thinking" like a fungus)

This could lead to more land to hunt, more photography ops, more communication, more sharing of resources, and even more people to learn about the #2 ANNUAL PAYNETOWN CLASSIC from her!

What I learned most from education is that, _"I don't yet know what I don't yet know." _
And that is important to know! It has great value. It opens doors. It allows you to break new ground.

And all this without a mention of financial benefits from such a certification/class.

At the end of the day, I guess it comes down to what @Tess hopes to get, but I wouldn't be so quick to poo-poo this opportunity. That's all I'll say about this. 

::Off soap box::


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> View attachment 6902
> done with our Work, now we are Hunting our Way Home thru Pennsylvania..
> Found Zero so far


Good luck to yall


----------



## Troutthunter

Went out yesterday after a cool wet morning, and afternoon of warm sun, I found 32 mostly medium blacks. There were 12 good sized greys and one fresh jolly yellow. 
This was in central and northern St Joe county on private land (with permission) 

And I also want to send my condolences to elmgirl. I support your road trip plans. The best way to grieve a loved one is celebrate them. How could a loved one want tears sadness from those left behind? So hit the road and think of all the different stories about your cousin that make you smile and she’ll be riding with you the whole time!


----------



## newtimmy

Vern, I need you to come clean. My partner ventured to Peoria, Ill for hunting, April 20-May 10. He tracked 40 miles and had worst morel season hes seen up there in 20yrs. Now the come clean part. Vern I need to know if it was truly a poor year in Illinois OR did you step foot in Illinois at anytime the last 3 weeks and drag the averages down?, I will accept your answer as truth and will not question your honesty, Thanks...


----------



## bentley0420

My spot in the channel where I found greys yes the past two years they have just morels other spot I've just been venturing


elmgirl said:


> So heres my ?
> Do your best spots produce multiple times in a season ?





elmgirl said:


> So heres my ?
> Do your best spots produce multiple times in a season ?


----------



## deleted

newtimmy said:


> Vern, I need you to come clean. My partner ventured to Peoria, Ill for hunting, April 20-May 10. He tracked 40 miles and had worst morel season hes seen up there in 20yrs. Now the come clean part. Vern I need to know if it was truly a poor year in Illinois OR did you step foot in Illinois at anytime the last 3 weeks and drag the averages down?, I will accept your answer as truth and will not question your honesty, Thanks...


Well Timmy, as much as i would love to take credit for the downfall of averages in Ill., i never leave Indiana.
I hat to reveal my best kept secrets but by keeping the averages down here, the rest of the country doesn't get alerted to what the real numbers are and this keeps them from all wanting to come here.
Its a burden i carry all by myself but that's just the kind of guy that i am...keeping my fellow Hoosiers from getting over run by the rest of the Hipsters nation wide..


----------



## wade

It ain't much but..I'm on board in Penn.
And about to post on Pennsylvania board..and see if they finally talk to me..
They have I think 9 pages as of Yesterday..This little Morel found under 3 Huge old Poplar trees


----------



## bentley0420

I have a newbie question. What does it. Mean when I'm only finding "pecked heads" I am out now and have found about 7


----------



## elmgirl

Troutthunter said:


> Went out yesterday after a cool wet morning, and afternoon of warm sun, I found 32 mostly medium blacks. There were 12 good sized greys and one fresh jolly yellow.
> This was in central and northern St Joe county on private land (with permission)
> 
> And I also want to send my condolences to elmgirl. I support your road trip plans. The best way to grieve a loved one is celebrate them. How could a loved one want tears sadness from those left behind? So hit the road and think of all the different stories about your cousin that make you smile and she’ll be riding with you the whole time!


Thanks...goodluck w the rest of your season!


----------



## deleted

bentley0420 said:


> I have a newbie question. What does it. Mean when I'm only finding "pecked heads" I am out now and have found about 7


Dear newbie bentley, it means that only pecker heads are growing there...simple as that. not uncommon to find other morels growing there as well but one does not seem to have any coloration with the other. i am going to guess that you live in the northern part of the state. for whatever reason, seems that they grow more up there than down south where i live.
Thanks for posting the question here, we are always happy to help when we can pal. They are good to eat so be happy that you are finding them. good luck pal..


----------



## piker815




----------



## piker815

This is elkhart county indiana..lady my wife works with took pictures of these and asked if my wife knew what were..they are exploding in the area


----------



## piker815

Tess said:


> How the F$&@ did you pull that one off???? Lol
> WOW!


Lady said they come up every year and just let's them dry out....the wife went and picked them


----------



## deleted

piker815 said:


> This is elkhart county indiana..lady my wife works with took pictures of these and asked if my wife knew what were..they are exploding in the area


Did you tell her that there was no need to call an exterminator and that you would be fine taking care of the infestation yourself ?


----------



## Spazlee

Catch of the day in Cass county. A little more than a pound. All yellows


----------



## piker815

vern said:


> Did you tell her that there was no need to call an exterminator and that you would be fine taking care of the infestation yourself ?


Lol...we are the exterminators!!


----------



## piker815

Spazlee said:


> View attachment 6946
> Catch of the day in Cass county. A little more than a pound. All yellows


We are just south of Cass county in Indiana...wifes found 70 plus nice yellows today


----------



## deleted

Spazlee said:


> View attachment 6946
> Catch of the day in Cass county. A little more than a pound. All yellows


Better keep a close eye on your spots there Spazlee...i know of a few of our folks that live in that area and they will be glad to hear about your good luck..

@br5, better hurry and get you ass back home bubba...lmao


----------



## wade

Tess said:


> What do you guys think about the Indiana Mushroom Certification course in Indy for $125? It’s good for 3 years. Date for the course through the Hoosier Mushroom Society is June 23rd 8am-5pm on these types of mushrooms (does not include morchellas):
> 
> Oysters – _Pleurotus ostreatus_ & _P. pulmonarius_
> Chicken of the Woods – _Laetiporus sulphureus_ & _L. cincinnatus_ (with caution)
> Hen of the Woods – Maitake – _Grifola frondosa_
> Umbrella Polypore_ - Polyporus umbellatus_
> Chanterelles – _Cantharellus lateritius_, _Cantharellus cibarius_ group (No others)
> Cauliflower Mushrooms - _Sparassis crispa_, _Sparassis spathulata_
> Lion’s Mane – _Hericium erinaceus_, _Hericium coralloides_, _Hericium americanus_
> Hedgehogs -_ Hydnum repandum, Hydnum umbilicatum_
> Black Trumpets – _Craterellus_ spp.
> Puffballs – _Calvatia gigantea_, _Lycoperdon pyriforme_, etc.
> Dryad's Saddle - _Cerioporus_ (_Polyporus_) _squamosus
> _


I'm in !! @Tess I am IN !!! Out the Door and All Up On The Thang.. I Waaan it
I Waaan it .. I Waaan it ...


----------



## gbmillerman

Little over 2 pounds today, was a blast, should be about 7 tomorrow


----------



## speaksoftbigstick

Spazlee said:


> View attachment 6946
> Catch of the day in Cass county. A little more than a pound. All yellows


Hell yeah! Makes me more confident about going out after work tomorrow in Miami County. I work at the McDonald's at Gallahan Truck stop in Peru. Hopefully they will decide someone needs to go home early tomorrow. I work 10am-6pm and most on my shift are 11-7 first in first out.


----------



## elmgirl

gbmillerman said:


> View attachment 6956
> View attachment 6957
> View attachment 6958
> Little over 2 pounds today, was a blast, should be about 7 tomorrow


What county r you hunting


----------



## Troutthunter

I found quite a few brand new greys growing in a spot I’ve already harvested 2 times this year! It seems that by Tuesday, after the weekend storms and Monday heat, they’ll be nice and plump. Northern Indiana is looking at some pretty special morel making weather. Next week should be off the hook!


----------



## wade




----------



## MorelFanci

Troutthunter said:


> I found quite a few brand new greys growing in a spot I’ve already harvested 2 times this year! It seems that by Tuesday, after the weekend storms and Monday heat, they’ll be nice and plump. Northern Indiana is looking at some pretty special morel making weather. Next week should be off





piker815 said:


> We are just south of Cass county in Indiana...wifes found 70 plus nice yellows today


I'm in Carroll County. Was wondering what county exactly you were talking about. Haven't had much rain. Season seems somewhat off. I have looked ALL week! Found very few - like 10, lol. Maybe rain this weekend will help?! I hope -- I hope!!!


----------



## MorelFanci

Tess said:


> Looks like some of you are killing it this season. May the blessings be spread to the others that aren’t doing so well, but putting in the mileage.


Amen!


----------



## elmgirl

Well Michigan it was... Will be hitting the woods EARLY! Right now still on the road...i love road trips I am such a wanderer....


----------



## mmh

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 6891
> I highly recommend this book. It will answer all of your questions plus it makes a good gift around Christmas’s for the fellow hunter.


Have read it a couple of times, educational and entertaining.


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> Well Michigan it was... Will be hitting the woods EARLY! Right now still on the road...i love road trips I am such a wanderer....


Elmgirl, Ill be heading about 4 hours North next Friday, will be looking forward to your posts. Good Luck


----------



## elmgirl

mmh said:


> Elmgirl, Ill be heading about 4 hours North next Friday, will be looking forward tou your posts. Good Luck


Thanks @mmh


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> View attachment 6969


@wade. Well......did you find any mushrooms under it?


----------



## wade

mmh said:


> @wade. Well......did you find any mushrooms under it?


Nope No Find Any
I Want to Build Me Just One Final Cool House , Out in the Woods


----------



## elmgirl

Lmbo....I know my old man hates me.....n i love it!!!!! I am always the one leading us on our trips and duh I am an indecisive woman! I couldn't tell you how many times ive landed us huntin morels in the snow or that weve had to sleep in 28 degree sleeting rain. This time around he was like its not gonna be cold nights is is? Me: naa its like 60 or somethin... Hours later comes out the gas station; MANNNN ITS COLD OUT HERE


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> Well Michigan it was... Will be hitting the woods EARLY! Right now still on the road...i love road trips I am such a wanderer....


Always great to explore new places.


----------



## guff76

elmgirl said:


> Lmbo....I know my old man hates me.....n i love it!!!!! I am always the one leading us on our trips and duh I am an indecisive woman! I couldn't tell you how many times ive landed us huntin morels in the snow or that weve had to sleep in 28 degree sleeting rain. This time around he was like its not gonna be cold nights is is? Me: naa its like 60 or somethin... Hours later comes out the gas station; MANNNN ITS COLD OUT HERE


Well how cold is it up their? It's right about 50 here...


----------



## elmgirl

guff76 said:


> Well how cold is it up their? It's right about 50 here...


45 hes just being a crybaby lol


----------



## guff76

elmgirl said:


> 45 hes just being a crybaby lol


Lol it has been a lil cooler today than has been for last week or so but I'll take 65 any day and at least it's not 35


----------



## guff76

I'll have to say was a enjoyable afternoon in the woods with the temps being the way they where today


----------



## elmgirl

guff76 said:


> Lol it has been a lil cooler today than has been for last week or so but I'll take 65 any day and at least it's not 35


Its getting colder 42 now .... Not real happy about it now lol


----------



## guff76

elmgirl said:


> Its getting colder 42 now .... Not real happy about it now lol


Lol o well it is what it is plus that's part of an adventure, the unknown


----------



## gbmillerman

elmgirl said:


> What county r you hunting


Lake porter and Laporte


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> I thought you lived near Marion, that's an hour from me and today was 86*, what ya been smoking son.


It wasn't no 86 here temp gauge in car this afternoon didn't go above 70 was cloudy n windy this afternoon


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> I thought you lived near Marion, that's an hour from me and today was 86*, what ya been smoking son.


And unfortunately nothing good dammit lol


----------



## guff76

It actually sprinkled on me at mississinewa the way it was looking thought it was gonna come down


----------



## elmgirl

gbmillerman said:


> Lake porter and Laporte


Nice


----------



## piker815

Tess said:


> That’s sad lol and amazing that she got to pick em. I wonder what’s making them grow.


I have no clue..she live in middle of Elkhart...maybe meth?...lol


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Its getting colder 42 now .... Not real happy about it now lol


If you are a little chilly, come down here, Its 5:45am and its 75* right now. gonna be 90 today..


----------



## gbmillerman

vern said:


> If you are a little chilly, come down here, Its 5:45am and its 75* right now. gonna be 90 today..


What a difference a couple hundred miles makes. We are barely breaking 60 here today.


----------



## gbmillerman

12 hour hunt today, no work so I’ll be out the door by sunrise, hoping to go over 10 pounds today!!


----------



## jms0001

elmgirl said:


> Well Michigan it was... Will be hitting the woods EARLY! Right now still on the road...i love road trips I am such a wanderer....


Not sure where you’re headed but good luck up here in the mitten!! Washtenaw and Jackson counties are doing pretty well right now.


----------



## bentley0420

Where u hunting?



gbmillerman said:


> View attachment 6956
> View attachment 6957
> View attachment 6958
> Little over 2 pounds today, was a blast, should be about 7 tomorrow[/QUOTE


----------



## wade

Hello Monroe County..
I'm just Pulling in, back Home from Pennsylvania...Where I found 1 Morel
Can anyone confirm if we have Anything left in Lawrence..Monroe...& Morgan co.
I'm going out in a few.. south of Bloomington
Then tomorrow I'm Jumpn North


----------



## elmgirl

jms0001 said:


> Not sure where you’re headed but good luck up here in the mitten!! Washtenaw and Jackson counties are doing pretty well right now.


Ty for the great info


----------



## Pabst

wade said:


> Hello Monroe County..
> I'm just Pulling in, back Home from Pennsylvania...Where I found 1 Morel
> Can anyone confirm if we have Anything left in Lawrence..Monroe...& Morgan co.
> I'm going out in a few.. south of Bloomington
> Then tomorrow I'm Jumpn North





wade said:


> Hello Monroe County..
> I'm just Pulling in, back Home from Pennsylvania...Where I found 1 Morel
> Can anyone confirm if we have Anything left in Lawrence..Monroe...& Morgan co.
> I'm going out in a few.. south of Bloomington
> Then tomorrow I'm Jumpn North


I found 7 last night after work, Lawrence county. I think I'm calling the season in my spots. Time to get out on the river.


----------



## wade

Pabst said:


> I found 7 last night after work, Lawrence county. I think I'm calling the season in my spots. Time to get out on the river.


@Pabst and Everyone..isn't that so Very Very Very interesting!!!.
Still Have some Final pops in good shape south Monroe county and
Northern Lawrence ..Even Eastern Tennessee..and Finding good ones..just getting going good
250-300 miles North..in northern Indiana and up into Michigan...
And that's why I'm not given up here yet..
We still have some micro climate spots such as
"NeverFound" and "Big Step Through"
That we have internationally left until now..
MILES TO GO BEFORE I SLEEP....
I'm guessing no one younger than 37 years old knows from where I quote that phrase?


----------



## br5

piker815 said:


> View attachment 6929


Maybe the largest cluster I've ever seen. I'd be calling to see if it's a world record.


----------



## br5

Got back from trip last nite at 12:45am. Drove just shy of a 1000 miles and hunted 4-3/4 miles. Found the mushrooms but season is just beginning.
Will head back up next week.


----------



## john w. yoakum

whereabout did you find those ??


----------



## wade

Robin has stayed Home Today..
I do not expect to find a lot of Morels today...No doubts...High speed finding and Poundage is Fun Fun Fun..
But today .. for me its Walking Alone Where 53 years ago My Daddy carried me While He Hunted ..I was Only 2yrs Old..
And as I grew we where Always Out Here.
People Wrongly and Hatefuly take from Others..I don't think they can ever take the Wonderful times of these Past 53 yrs away from me. 
I've always wanted to Run away and just Live my Life Everyday out Here..
Also ..Today is about Confirmation!!! and Information!!!! iz jus gotz t know...
So I have my back pack w/Supplys and two Headlights..
I will be out here till after sunset checking a 6.5 mile Route...No Trails..
and I will find out as much as I can Before Dark..just for Me... and Daddy..
and Fun..and Peace..and I will Share what I learn.. for Everyone...
Get on Out There Yall


----------



## br5

john w. yoakum said:


> whereabout did you find those ??


Minnesota


----------



## Spazlee

This mornings hunt about 2lbs in Cass county. A wide variety of age some too far gone to very fresh. North side slopes for the fresh ones


----------



## noskydaddy

14 AD - 10


----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## Luke Jeffries

Spazlee said:


> View attachment 7002
> This mornings hunt about 2lbs in Cass county. A wide variety of age some too far gone to very fresh. North side slopes for the fresh ones


How's the under growth where your hunting? I'm directly east of you and its extremely thick. A half way decent yellow can be spotted from 20 yards out but haven't seen even a dried out one.


----------



## wade

Nothing at "Hog Wash"


----------



## wade

Nothing at "Big Step Through"


----------



## wade

Green Camp


----------



## wade

Ambush Pass


----------



## wade

At "Snakes Hidding Watching"


----------



## br5

Spazlee said:


> View attachment 7002
> This mornings hunt about 2lbs in Cass county. A wide variety of age some too far gone to very fresh. North side slopes for the fresh ones


Spazlee,
You have probably already won Indiana mushroom hunter of the year. You can stop any time. If you show up at 2nd annual foray in Paynetown next fall, I'll personally cook you a steak to order.
Well done.


----------



## elmgirl

Drove all night hit the woods with tje sun but the spots we went back to this year someone got there before us.....left a ton of busch beer cans everywhere.... I hate that. Anyhow HORRIBLE time today my old man got my car stuck in the sand lmbo was NOT FUNNY at tje time but weve agreed to chalk it up and put it with the list of crazy crap we do! Took 4 men me and an atv to get it out....spendin the night at Yankee springs


----------



## Spazlee

Luke Jeffries said:


> How's the under growth where your hunting? I'm directly east of you and its extremely thick. A half way decent yellow can be spotted from 20 yards out but haven't seen even a dried out one.


Very thick in spots. That’s where I look for target trees( elm sycamore etc). In the clearer spots I’ve been looking freestyle ( no perticular tree but scanning the area).


----------



## minix69

Found about 50 more today haven't been out in a week to busy at work. Got poured on so I left lol. Will hit my last few spots soon. Found a decent sized lunker in the mix.


----------



## minix69

minix69 said:


> Found about 50 more today haven't been out in a week to busy at work. Got poured on so I left lol. Will hit my last few spots soon. Found a decent sized lunker in the mix.
> View attachment 7021


I'll post the rest when I have them laid out.


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Drove all night hit the woods with tje sun but the spots we went back to this year someone got there before us.....left a ton of busch beer cans everywhere.... I hate that. Anyhow HORRIBLE time today my old man got my car stuck in the sand lmbo was NOT FUNNY at tje time but weve agreed to chalk it up and put it with the list of crazy crap we do! Took 4 men me and an atv to get it out....spendin the night at Yankee springs


Well your in the right neck of the woods...lady out of Ann Arbor has been killin um..


----------



## br5

elmgirl said:


> Drove all night hit the woods with tje sun but the spots we went back to this year someone got there before us.....left a ton of busch beer cans everywhere.... I hate that. Anyhow HORRIBLE time today my old man got my car stuck in the sand lmbo was NOT FUNNY at tje time but weve agreed to chalk it up and put it with the list of crazy crap we do! Took 4 men me and an atv to get it out....spendin the night at Yankee springs


Where is that Elmgirl?


----------



## br5

Troutthunter said:


> I found quite a few brand new greys growing in a spot I’ve already harvested 2 times this year! It seems that by Tuesday, after the weekend storms and Monday heat, they’ll be nice and plump. Northern Indiana is looking at some pretty special morel making weather. Next week should be off the hook!


What are seeing timing wise from them to go from sprouting to picking? I fpu d quite a few yesterday and thinking next Wed. they be nice.


----------



## br5

bentley0420 said:


> I have a newbie question. What does it. Mean when I'm only finding "pecked heads" I am out now and have found about 7


It means head hunters are in the area, be careful!


----------



## Guest

Can I get you all to join me for a quick toast.. Let's all take a second and raise our drinks to my uncle and best friend, Mark Allen Carter.. I'm gonna miss the shit out of you buddy.. I wouldn't be half the man I am today if it wasn't for you.. Now go fly to the angels..


----------



## elmgirl

br5 said:


> Where is that Elmgirl?


Barry county michigan


----------



## Inthewild

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Can I get you all to join me for a quick toast.. Let's all take a second and raise our drinks to my uncle and best friend, Mark Allen Carter.. I'm gonna miss the shit out of you buddy.. I wouldn't be half the man I am today if it wasn't for you.. Now go fly to the angels..
> View attachment 7032


Sure did, left handed! I do this in memory of all past heros.


----------



## gbmillerman

Didn’t quite get to 10 today, but ended up with about 7. This was halfway through the day


----------



## indy_nebo

Cheers Mark ol buddy.


----------



## indy_nebo

Is anyone else getting this RIDICULOUS pop-up on their mobile devices when scrolling thru this site?!?!?!















It's super friggin annoying. It doesn't just pop up a new tab either, it totally hijacks THIS page and wont let me go back so I need to close all my windows!!!!
Help please Site Admin!


----------



## indy_nebo

I dont even have a GD F**kbook account!!!


----------



## minix69

Here's today's find.


----------



## minix69




----------



## john w. yoakum

what county did you find them in ?


----------



## Luke Jeffries

gbmillerman said:


> View attachment 7044
> Didn’t quite get to 10 today, but ended up with about 7. This was halfway through the day


Where you located?


----------



## minix69

john w. yoakum said:


> what county did you find them in ?


Starke county. Nearing 200 over the last few weeks.


----------



## Pabst

@finderoftheshrooms


----------



## wade

Today's total finds..+the one at the bottom from Pennsylvania Yesterday ..
I only went 4 miles today.. and came on in about 2 hours Before sunset..
These where all easy to see..People had missed um ..I had .missed um..
So they had time to Grow ..there are Plenty more like these out there..but they will be starting to go bad in a day or two..
So I say Get out there and Have yourself Relaxing Day tomorrow and you'll find some ..Southern Monroe County Indiana


----------



## indy_nebo

I found this sad SOB yesterday after work right next to the lake behind my old apartment complex in Carmel.


----------



## indy_nebo

There's a fenced of woods right by that lake that I found some years ago so I went around the fence and popped in to check. Nothing. I came back out and ther was a big damn buck 10 ft away. He startled and ran about 20 ft and stopped. We were in a standoff.
He was blocking my only exit. Every time I would advance he would rear up and get ready to charge.
He seriously held me there for about 20 min. I finally started to climb the huge ass fence and the noise sent him packin.

I swear, nature has it in for Finder and me this year...


----------



## Pabst

indy_nebo said:


> There's a fenced of woods right by that lake that I found some years ago so I went around the fence and popped in to check. Nothing. I came back out and ther was a big damn buck 10 ft away. He startled and ran about 20 ft and stopped. We were in a standoff.
> He was blocking my only exit. Every time I would advance he would rear up and get ready to charge.
> He seriously held me there for about 20 min. I finally started to climb the huge ass fence and the noise sent him packin.
> 
> I swear, nature has it in for Finder and me this year...


I had a similar issue years ago while I was squirrel hunting. I never really thought about having a stand off with a deer until then haha.


----------



## guff76

indy_nebo said:


> There's a fenced of woods right by that lake that I found some years ago so I went around the fence and popped in to check. Nothing. I came back out and ther was a big damn buck 10 ft away. He startled and ran about 20 ft and stopped. We were in a standoff.
> He was blocking my only exit. Every time I would advance he would rear up and get ready to charge.
> He seriously held me there for about 20 min. I finally started to climb the huge ass fence and the noise sent him packin.
> 
> I swear, nature has it in for Finder and me this year...


He probably found some morels n didn't want you to get them so he could eat them up lol. Is this in the city?


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> Today's total finds..+the one at the bottom from Pennsylvania Yesterday ..
> I only went 4 miles today.. and came on in about 2 hours Before sunset..
> These where all easy to see..People had missed um ..I had .missed um..
> So they had time to Grow ..there are Plenty more like these out there..but they will be starting to go bad in a day or two..
> So I say Get out there and Have yourself Relaxing Day tomorrow and you'll find some ..Southern Monroe County Indiana
> View attachment 7074


Wished I could get out this weekend but it's booked full of work, it's been just right temperature wise not to hot n not to cool. Wanted to go check some private woods but mom kept me busy till dark dammit lol


----------



## gbmillerman

Luke Jeffries said:


> Where you located?


Northwest Indiana


----------



## br5

My MN hunting partner said he found 12lbs. in Cass county yesterday. Said they were big foot. Some of the lilacs in Kokomo are starting to loose their flowers so season is winding down here.
Checked that beautiful elm behind my house yesterday and nothing. Need rain in Kokomo.


----------



## john w. yoakum

minix69 said:


> Here's today's find.
> View attachment 7052


thats a real nice find


----------



## john w. yoakum

wade said:


> Today's total finds..+the one at the bottom from Pennsylvania Yesterday ..
> I only went 4 miles today.. and came on in about 2 hours Before sunset..
> These where all easy to see..People had missed um ..I had .missed um..
> So they had time to Grow ..there are Plenty more like these out there..but they will be starting to go bad in a day or two..
> So I say Get out there and Have yourself Relaxing Day tomorrow and you'll find some ..Southern Monroe County Indiana
> View attachment 7074


looks good to me


----------



## deleted

_*Happy Mothers day to all of our Feline shroomers on our forum and all of the others as well !!*_
@elmgirl @Tess @bmeister @Paula-Joy @noskydaddy and whoever else i forgot


----------



## shroomalicious

Hi All and Happy MD! No morels to report this year but can someone ID this as an edible? Dryad’s? Thanks!


----------



## shroomalicious




----------



## Ironworker Eric

Found the last 3 in Marion county... took mom out for her first shroom Hunt!!!


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> _*Happy Mothers day to all of our Feline shroomers on our forum and all of the others as well !!*_
> @elmgirl @Tess @bmeister @Paula-Joy @noskydaddy and whoever else i forgot
> View attachment 7097


Thank you @vern


----------



## gbmillerman

3.5 pound pile this morning and pizza for my mom for lunch.


----------



## deerslayer5656

thinking of heading to manistee national forest this weekend any info on timing would be appreciated to early or right time to go 6 hour drive for me thanks


----------



## elmgirl

deerslayer5656 said:


> thinking of heading to manistee national forest this weekend any info on timing would be appreciated to early or right time to go 6 hour drive for me thanks


@deerslayer5656 they were findin some at fife lake yesterday


----------



## elmgirl

Happy Mother's Day to all the Mothers out there


----------



## deerslayer5656

elmgirl said:


> @deerslayer5656 they were findin some at fife lake yesterday


Thank you


----------



## elmgirl

Well almost home....must say this way more of a memory makin trip than a mushroom trip originally we had a plan to check our illinois n Wisconsin spots but because we didnt we didnt do very well over all about 2lbs with about 1lb coming from the home state lol my old man n i joke around that we are gonna start our own live youtube channel of our "CRAZY TRIPS" (this years actually been pretty mild) however im sure people would get a good laugh while I do not drink nor does he .... We both are somewhat Dingy (at times 420 induced) but seems thats when the serious fun begins because anything can happen , like i mean who drives a mazda down a sand road lol or how bout the new 2 man tent we never used until this trip LEAKS....and it stormed all night of course by then mushroom hunting was far from our mind we hit a bad pothole putting a huge knot in the passenger side tire i blew the charging plug in the car this morning plugging my coffe maker i think the only reason we are even speaking right now was because i asked if it was still illegal to do it at a rest stop ( mushroom hunt that is) hopefully all is forgiven for the disaster trip so that we can focus on our Memorial weekend trip it will be better planned


----------



## elmgirl

Ironworker Eric said:


> Found the last 3 in Marion county... took mom out for her first shroom Hunt!!!
> View attachment 7113
> View attachment 7114


Must of been a great hunt!


----------



## Ironworker Eric

elmgirl said:


> Must of been a great hunt!


The best!! Took me 3 years of hunting before I found my first... she found 1 on her first time.... must be a natural!!


----------



## bmeister

Happy Mother's Day to me! And all the mom's on here. Finally got a dry day to head out. Hunted like a marine and picked all I found. ~ left no one behind. Finally got enough to feel like a sucess. And thank you @vern ! Lost my mom 6 years ago and my mother in law last year so being in the woods today is my happy place.


----------



## elmgirl

Ironworker Eric said:


> The best!! Took me 3 years of hunting before I found my first... she found 1 on her first time.... must be a natural!!


Well Happy Mother's Day to her!


----------



## Ironworker Eric

Now that shroomin is done for me.... any of y’all kayak??


----------



## wade

gbmillerman said:


> View attachment 7123
> View attachment 7124
> View attachment 7125
> 3.5 pound pile this morning and pizza for my mom for lunch.


DAAMMYUM...THAT LOOK GOOOOOD...


----------



## Larry Cheddar

Not bad today, found 20+ in a woods 2-3 miles south of the MI state line. Same woods we found 101 in last week, mostly grays. Have a patch of woods on the state line that we only found little grays today too....hoping next weekend it’s full....raindance time....


----------



## pixelmixel219

Larry Cheddar said:


> View attachment 7159
> View attachment 7155
> View attachment 7156
> Not bad today, found 20+ in a woods 2-3 miles south of the MI state line. Same woods we found 101 in last week, mostly grays. Have a patch of woods on the state line that we only found little grays today too....hoping next weekend it’s full....raindance time....


Nice! Was this La Porte area?


----------



## MorelFanci

YAY!!! Finally found some decent size yellows today. I was beginning to wonder if the lack of rain caused the season to pass me by, lol!!


----------



## mmh

gbmillerman said:


> View attachment 7123
> View attachment 7124
> View attachment 7125
> 3.5 pound pile this morning and pizza for my mom for lunch.


I see Morels, Asparagus and tomatoes on the pizza, Any ingredient's that I am missing?
What is the crust made of and how is the pizza baked if at all?


----------



## mmh

Ironworker Eric said:


> Now that shroomin is done for me.... any of y’all kayak??


Eric, where are you from?


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> Well almost home....must say this way more of a memory makin trip than a mushroom trip originally we had a plan to check our illinois n Wisconsin spots but because we didnt we didnt do very well over all about 2lbs with about 1lb coming from the home state lol my old man n i joke around that we are gonna start our own live youtube channel of our "CRAZY TRIPS" (this years actually been pretty mild) however im sure people would get a good laugh while I do not drink nor does he .... We both are somewhat Dingy (at times 420 induced) but seems thats when the serious fun begins because anything can happen , like i mean who drives a mazda down a sand road lol or how bout the new 2 man tent we never used until this trip LEAKS....and it stormed all night of course by then mushroom hunting was far from our mind we hit a bad pothole putting a huge knot in the passenger side tire i blew the charging plug in the car this morning plugging my coffe maker i think the only reason we are even speaking right now was because i asked if it was still illegal to do it at a rest stop ( mushroom hunt that is) hopefully all is forgiven for the disaster trip so that we can focus on our Memorial weekend trip it will be better planned


Elmgirl, My father was in the same area you were, didn't do very well.
I too have driven a car into places up North that didn't belong on the sand trails. I have been stuck in deep sand and several times drove down a very narrow old logging trail and came across an obstacle I could not pass and had to drive in reverse for probably an eight of a mile with tree limbs clipping my mirrors. And needed my hunting partner get out to direct me. AHHH..Good times, Good times.


----------



## elmgirl

mmh said:


> Elmgirl, My father was in the same area you were, didn't do very well.
> I too have driven a car into places up North that didn't belong on the sand trails. I have been stuck in deep sand and several times drove down a very narrow old logging trail and came across an obstacle I could not pass and had to drive in reverse for probably an eight of a mile with tree limbs clipping my mirrors. And needed my hunting partner get out to direct me. AHHH..Good times, Good times.


Thats funny! Glad we arent the only ones doing crazy crap


----------



## wade

You Already Know..I'm laying here thinking bout getting up bout 4:00am and driving North..Illinois..Wisconsin maybe


----------



## deleted

If you ever want to eat some of the best cheese in the world...try this..its awesome !!
https://www.wisconsincheesemart.com/item/monterey-jack-cheese-with-morel-and-leek-rqD/


----------



## gbmillerman

pixelmixel219 said:


> Nice! Was this La Porte area?





mmh said:


> I see Morels, Asparagus and tomatoes on the pizza, Any ingredient's that I am missing?
> What is the crust made of and how is the pizza baked if at all?


Good eye, also some garlic and Italian seasonings and olive oil, which I marinated the tomatoes in. Crust was homemade with a little whole wheat flour added to it. Prebaked the crust at 450 for 8 minuets. Added toppings plus, mozzarella, fontina and parm cheese, then baked for about another 10 mins. It was excellent.


----------



## sheababy

Brown county and johnson county Indiana is still producing some pretty big yellows! My son in law found some in his yard while mowing saturday. I almost couldn't believe it.


----------



## Larry Cheddar

pixelmixel219 said:


> Nice! Was this La Porte area?


St Joe County


----------



## Ironworker Eric

mmh said:


> Eric, where are you from?


I live in Indianapolis but my girlfriend and I travel the state every year and kayak as many rivers/ creeks as we can!!


----------



## sheababy

I already picked it. Just walked into my spot. I'll keep y'all posted. Johnson County Indiana


----------



## Stelthshroomer

Wow been off for a week. Elmgirl I am really sorry to hear of your loss. So I only hunted Tuesday during the week. Drove 45 min to get to my spot walked 25 minutes to get away from hunted ground got to where I wanted to go and KaBoom big thunder out of nowhere. Checked the phone and sure as shit it was almost on top of me. Well having gone through all that to get here I wasn't leaving empty handed so I started searching frantickly. Found three little guys living together so I grabbed them and started to hussle back to the truck. I got about half way there and then I heard it, reminded me of my childhood when the TV stations used to turn off at night. Some of you know what I am talking about the big static sound. The rain was coming down hard and the noise was getting louder as the wall of rain moved closer. I no sooner got to my truck and the skys opened up. I am glad I didnt have to drive 45min home all wet.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

I am real excited to report that I beat my asshole neighbor the 10 acres I owne on the Kankakee river Friday. He has stolen my mushrooms ever since I told him I didnt want him on my property, four years ago. I grabbed half and covered up the rest with leaf litter and then left little markers to help me find later. They were plenty big enough but with the weather we are getting who knows how big they could get. Stay tuned to see. I will check on them tomorrow.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

Thanks Tess, I have tried many times the property is heavly wooded and the wind moves everything and the camera fills up with pictures of moving vegitation. He suspects there can be cameras he will cover up and keep his head down. This guy is a real squirl. I am going to try this picture again of Fridays find at my property


----------



## john w. yoakum

thats a good mess of shrooms


----------



## morelsandmanners

indy_nebo said:


> There's a fenced of woods right by that lake that I found some years ago so I went around the fence and popped in to check. Nothing. I came back out and ther was a big damn buck 10 ft away. He startled and ran about 20 ft and stopped. We were in a standoff.
> He was blocking my only exit. Every time I would advance he would rear up and get ready to charge.
> He seriously held me there for about 20 min. I finally started to climb the huge ass fence and the noise sent him packin.
> 
> I swear, nature has it in for Finder and me this year...


It's all part of the animal conspiracy


----------



## elmgirl

bmeister said:


> Happy Mother's Day to me! And all the mom's on here. Finally got a dry day to head out. Hunted like a marine and picked all I found. ~ left no one behind. Finally got enough to feel like a sucess. And thank you @vern ! Lost my mom 6 years ago and my mother in law last year so being in the woods today is my happy place.
> View attachment 7145


Nice finds!


----------



## jashroomer

morelsandmanners said:


> It's all part of the animal conspiracy


I agree, and the squirrels are in charge of observation/intel.


----------



## indy_nebo

morelsandmanners said:


> It's all part of the animal conspiracy





jashroomer said:


> I agree, and the squirrels are in charge of observation/intel.


Man, you guys sound like Tim Bedore!
God that's funny sh*t


----------



## deleted

indy_nebo said:


> Man, you guys sound like Tim Bedore!
> God that's funny sh*t


Ahhhhh, is it really the squirrels..._or might it really be the nuts..hmmmm_


----------



## Matt the kayak

Tess said:


> @Matt the kayak does and has been looking for others that kayak.


The question would be, where are people located that would like to kayak. I am just east of Evansville, IN.


----------



## wade

Tess said:


> Might have to cut some branches. Or just sit out in a gilly suit with a camera and a shotgun. LMAO


I'm in on that


----------



## NeedsNoAir

Finally Morels 5/14/18 Only 5 But I Got Them Yay Me


----------



## MorelFanci

Well folks it's time to enjoy A WEEKS WORTH of gathering. Sorry I meant to post a pic before they were cut & cleaned. All total - - - 25 hard to come by schrooms! Some were really nice yellows. So glad the lack of rain did not keep me from at least getting a mess!!!!





















Yay!


----------



## MorelFanci

MorelFanci said:


> Well folks it's time to enjoy A WEEKS WORTH of gathering. Sorry I meant to post a pic before they were cut & cleaned. All total - - - 25 hard to come by schrooms! Some were really nice yellows. So glad the lack of rain did not keep me from at least getting a mess!!!!
> View attachment 7211
> View attachment 7211
> View attachment 7211
> Yay!


Oops! I somehow put 3 of same pic! My bad!!


----------



## gbmillerman

Stelthshroomer said:


> Thanks Tess, I have tried many times the property is heavly wooded and the wind moves everything and the camera fills up with pictures of moving vegitation. He suspects there can be cameras he will cover up and keep his head down. This guy is a real squirl. I am going to try this picture again of Fridays find at my property
> View attachment 7182


You got a mesh bag or you a plastic man, shrooms will hold up much better without the plastic.


----------



## indy_nebo

Enjoying the fruits of my labor...


----------



## Ironworker Eric

Matt the kayak said:


> The question would be, where are people located that would like to kayak. I am just east of Evansville, IN.


We meet up with some friends in loogootee a few times a year and float the white river... usually shoals to Hindostan falls... or Williams damn to the brutzville area.... always open to new places as well


----------



## Crawdaddy

Found 109 yesterday between my dad, eternalsunking and I.


----------



## deleted

indy_nebo said:


> Enjoying the fruits of my labor...
> View attachment 7251


You still got a little season left there pal ?


----------



## sb

indy_nebo said:


> Enjoying the fruits of my labor...
> View attachment 7251


indy_nebo - Nice . . . pic made my mouth water . . . and I don't even eat meat anymore -- (even though I once owned a Steak/Seafood restaurant in the early 80's, ha!).


----------



## Crawdaddy




----------



## Matt the kayak

Ironworker Eric said:


> We meet up with some friends in loogootee a few times a year and float the white river... usually shoals to Hindostan falls... or Williams damn to the brutzville area.... always open to new places as well


Sounds like a great time to me. I’d love to tag along!! All I need is maybe a weeks notice and where to go!!


----------



## minix69

Found 13 more and I am about done for the year. If I can figure out multiple pics I'd post them all! But this is today last for me ya'll


----------



## minix69

11 lbs total and we ate them lol!


----------



## elmgirl

Heading out next Wednesday...Michigan bound cannot wait


----------



## guff76

indy_nebo said:


> Enjoying the fruits of my labor...
> View attachment 7251


That does look tasty! I couldn't get to cooking anything else fot the shrooms cooked n just couldn't wait lol


----------



## elmgirl

Crawdaddy said:


> View attachment 7266


Nice


----------



## mmh

gbmillerman said:


> Good eye, also some garlic and Italian seasonings and olive oil, which I marinated the tomatoes in. Crust was homemade with a little whole wheat flour added to it. Prebaked the crust at 450 for 8 minuets. Added toppings plus, mozzarella, fontina and parm cheese, then baked for about another 10 mins. It was excellent.


Sounds fantastic


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> Heading out next Wednesday...Michigan bound cannot wait


Elmgirl. I will be leaving early this Friday and will be about 60 miles South of the Bridge give or take. About 4 Hours from the state line. How far up are you heading?
I will post finds(or none) local conditions and any other things that may be helpful. I would like everyone to take a moment to think of our Fungi Friend Morelasmutshroom.
He would be heading North also.


----------



## indy_nebo

Crawdaddy said:


> Found 109 yesterday between my dad, eternalsunking and I.


Wow, that's def one of the nice hauls posted this year.
Please dont tell me u found all those around central indiana?
Dont get me wrong, I would LOVE to get another good sack full, but God DAMN it's hot right now! Idk how long I can handle hiking up and down north facing slopes in this miasma of 88°!!!


----------



## elmgirl

mmh said:


> Elmgirl. I will be leaving early this Friday and will be about 60 miles South of the Bridge give or take. About 4 Hours from the state line. How far up are you heading?
> I will post finds(or none) local conditions and any other things that may be helpful. I would like everyone to take a moment to think of our Fungi Friend Morelasmutshroom.
> He would be heading North also.


@mmh yes i agree! I think of @morelas must-shroom often been praying for him! I plan on finding him some morels! My daughter is still fighting the battle. And as for michigan i too will be about 60 miles from the bridge. I look forward to your updates and wish you luck finding tons


----------



## indy_nebo

vern said:


> You still got a little season left there pal ?


Man, I dont know bud! I figured it was for sure time to put the stick up, but people keep posting from central!
I'm sure there's some late stragglers out there. I just cant stand this heat we're getting... walking thru the woods the other day I felt like I was in F-ing Cambodian rainforest! I hate it!
I would take 60° over 85° ANY DAY.
I just sweat too damn much. If its 72.1°, I will sweat right thru my hat and it'll drop down into my eyes. 
I actually have been diagnosed, it's called superhydrosis. My feet used to sweat super bad and would stink horribly. I had to take meds for it for about a year when I was 18. Went away tho, thank god... but I still sweat like a hoor in church!
But I digress...
If crawdaddy replies back and says he found that mess around here I am just gonna have to say F it and take some more time out this Wednesday.
Been a lousy year for me and mine.
Yeah, we had a few juicy morsels to relish in, but I barely had enough to give my grandmas for mothers day, and THAT is where the disappointment is thickest for me. I know they dont think any less of me or wish I would have brought them more, but I dont care, I love the tradition we've developed over the past 10 years where I show up with a bag full of big yellows and everyone helps me prepare and cook them! This years grandma sack was less than a pound... barely enough to wet their whistles. Several of my aunts and uncles didn't even eat any because they didn't want to impose, and FU*K THAT!!! I want EVERYONE to mow down when I bring the good stuff!


----------



## elmgirl

elmgirl said:


> @mmh yes i agree! I think of @morelas must-shroom often been praying for him! I plan on finding him some morels! My daughter is still fighting the battle. And as for michigan i too will be about 60 miles from the bridge. I look forward to your updates and wish you luck finding tons


@mmh how long will u be staying up there


----------



## indy_nebo

Sorry all, that last post was prob tmi...


----------



## pixelmixel219

We got about 15 yellows in Porter County today, and just a couple greys in my regular spot in Lake County. Lots of rainstorms and then heat during the day! 3 of my 4 kids can now say they found a morel, so at least I have helpers now. The four year old tires quickly, but in a couple years we should all be able to successfully keep up and find morels together!


----------



## pixelmixel219




----------



## elmgirl

indy_nebo said:


> Sorry all, that last post was prob tmi...


My middle daughter actually had that as well and it was real bad even when she was little she had to use medicine as well


----------



## guff76

elmgirl said:


> @mmh yes i agree! I think of @morelas must-shroom often been praying for him! I plan on finding him some morels! My daughter is still fighting the battle. And as for michigan i too will be about 60 miles from the bridge. I look forward to your updates and wish you luck finding tons


What is wrong with morelas must-shroom?


----------



## gbmillerman

It’s all about finding the right set of woods this year everybody. I have woods that produce 8-10 pounds a year that I’ve pulled like 4 shrooms out of. The places that are producing are producing pretty good. Have to find the right set of woods this year.


----------



## gbmillerman

We still have freshies popping on the north slopes. But the ground cover is getting outrageous!


----------



## Inthewild

guff76 said:


> What is wrong with morelas must-shroom?





morelas must-shroom said:


> Getting old does suck in some ways. I'm still here. Just been laid up since new years. Diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer and a tumor in my 11th vertebrae. Had chest surgery last Friday and just got home yesterday. Start radiation therapy today. Can't walk far yet,but I will be working on getting my strength back and I will be ready to hunt by the 20th or so. Don't want to bum anyone out with my problems. I'm being optimistic. With all the new treatments I feel confident I can beat this shit. On the brighter side I'm retired now so I can shroom whenever I want. Still planning on Michigan in May. If I was in better shape I would come to the meetup in Paynetown,but I don't think I can handle that this year. Hope you guys tear em up. Just don't get lost or the rest of us will have to come and rescue you.



I personally don't know this man, but I have great admiration and respect.


----------



## brushbusterbutch

morelas must-shroom said:


> Getting old does suck in some ways. I'm still here. Just been laid up since new years. Diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer and a tumor in my 11th vertebrae. Had chest surgery last Friday and just got home yesterday. Start radiation therapy today. Can't walk far yet,but I will be working on getting my strength back and I will be ready to hunt by the 20th or so. Don't want to bum anyone out with my problems. I'm being optimistic. With all the new treatments I feel confident I can beat this shit. On the brighter side I'm retired now so I can shroom whenever I want. Still planning on Michigan in May. If I was in better shape I would come to the meetup in Paynetown,but I don't think I can handle that this year. Hope you guys tear em up. Just don't get lost or the rest of us will have to come and rescue you.


Oh, I had no idea. I'm praying for you and hope that you feeling up to going to MI. If you need anything, let me know. I'm close so just holler.


----------



## jashroomer

indy_nebo said:


> Man, I dont know bud! I figured it was for sure time to put the stick up, but people keep posting from central!
> I'm sure there's some late stragglers out there. I just cant stand this heat we're getting... walking thru the woods the other day I felt like I was in F-ing Cambodian rainforest! I hate it!
> I would take 60° over 85° ANY DAY.
> I just sweat too damn much. If its 72.1°, I will sweat right thru my hat and it'll drop down into my eyes.
> I actually have been diagnosed, it's called superhydrosis. My feet used to sweat super bad and would stink horribly. I had to take meds for it for about a year when I was 18. Went away tho, thank god... but I still sweat like a hoor in church!
> But I digress...
> If crawdaddy replies back and says he found that mess around here I am just gonna have to say F it and take some more time out this Wednesday.
> Been a lousy year for me and mine.
> Yeah, we had a few juicy morsels to relish in, but I barely had enough to give my grandmas for mothers day, and THAT is where the disappointment is thickest for me. I know they dont think any less of me or wish I would have brought them more, but I dont care, I love the tradition we've developed over the past 10 years where I show up with a bag full of big yellows and everyone helps me prepare and cook them! This years grandma sack was less than a pound... barely enough to wet their whistles. Several of my aunts and uncles didn't even eat any because they didn't want to impose, and FU*K THAT!!! I want EVERYONE to mow down when I bring the good stuff!


I'm with you on heat. I was seeing the posts of finds near me, so i headed back to where i found some last Monday. I had to keep reminding myself it was mid May and I was mushroom hunting. The woods went from practically bare on 4/21 in Paynetown, on May 7th I find mushrooms and the woods looks great. May 14th, 91 degrees, everything green and thick (which nearly caused me to do a Finder and Nebo and was lost/confused for a minute) and still trying to hunt mushrooms. On top of that I forgot my long pants, and was still wearing shorts from work, which sucks now that the nettles are nearing knee high.
Enjoy seeing folks in the northern part of the state making finds, and hope everyone heading north has a safe, successful trip, interested to see how things go farther up.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Thanks again to everyone for your prayers. I'm not giving up yet. I'll be heading up a little north of Gaylord early Friday also . I can't hike real far,but I can still reach some of my good spots. My daughter and her boyfriend are just learning to shroom so I will have fun teaching them.


----------



## bev

morelas must-shroom said:


> Thanks again to everyone for your prayers. I'm not giving up yet. I'll be heading up a little north of Gaylord early Friday also . I can't hike real far,but I can still reach some of my good spots. My daughter and her boyfriend are just learning to shroom so I will have fun teaching them.


I will always keep you in my prayers. I went through the same thing, but I didn't have to have any treatment. they removed it all. keep your head up and you will beat this. P.S make sure you keep your head down while shrooming or you will miss them


----------



## deleted

morelas must-shroom said:


> Thanks again to everyone for your prayers. I'm not giving up yet. I'll be heading up a little north of Gaylord early Friday also . I can't hike real far,but I can still reach some of my good spots. My daughter and her boyfriend are just learning to shroom so I will have fun teaching them.


Hay Old Timer...all i can say is thank god for T tom and Wade..lol. at least i have them to razz every chance i get..For years you and i have taken pot shots at each other (all in good fun). now i have to wait until you get all mended up before i can start all over..its just not quite as fun taking advantage of a man while hes down and cant defend himself...
I'll know you are doing alright when you take a cheep shot at me like the old days, haha.
Now that you are finally getting that big fat old man check in the mail every month you must be on easy street. that's all i heard about the whole last year..lmao. we paid into that bitch for a long time, bout time we started getting a little bit back for a change huh. 
Wishing you the best old friend. by next season you will be back to your old gnarly self and then its take no prisoners once again. Get well soon pal


----------



## guff76

morelas must-shroom said:


> Thanks again to everyone for your prayers. I'm not giving up yet. I'll be heading up a little north of Gaylord early Friday also . I can't hike real far,but I can still reach some of my good spots. My daughter and her boyfriend are just learning to shroom so I will have fun teaching them.


Yea you need to go n get some the shrooms will heel ya all up. They say shrooms are good for the body!


----------



## elmgirl

morelas must-shroom said:


> Thanks again to everyone for your prayers. I'm not giving up yet. I'll be heading up a little north of Gaylord early Friday also . I can't hike real far,but I can still reach some of my good spots. My daughter and her boyfriend are just learning to shroom so I will have fun teaching them.


Man im so happy to hear you are gonna be able to get up to Michigan. I remembered last year you couldnt wait since youd be retired this year, im glad youll have your taughter n her boyfriend around to teach such a fun hobby to! Hang in there im still sendin up prayers everyday!!! Ill be up next week headin out next wednesday be safe! Keep us updated


----------



## elmgirl

morelas must-shroom said:


> Thanks again to everyone for your prayers. I'm not giving up yet. I'll be heading up a little north of Gaylord early Friday also . I can't hike real far,but I can still reach some of my good spots. My daughter and her boyfriend are just learning to shroom so I will have fun teaching them.


Hey have you heard about the hepatitis shot that they are saying you need if you travel I mean I'm not really worried about it myself but I always worry about those things with my daughter because her immune system is already weak


----------



## morelas must-shroom

vern said:


> Hay Old Timer...all i can say is thank god for T tom and Wade..lol. at least i have them to razz every chance i get..For years you and i have taken pot shots at each other (all in good fun). now i have to wait until you get all mended up before i can start all over..its just not quite as fun taking advantage of a man while hes down and cant defend himself...
> I'll know you are doing alright when you take a cheep shot at me like the old days, haha.
> Now that you are finally getting that big fat old man check in the mail every month you must be on easy street. that's all i heard about the whole last year..lmao. we paid into that bitch for a long time, bout time we started getting a little bit back for a change huh.
> Wishing you the best old friend. by next season you will be back to your old gnarly self and then its take no prisoners once again. Get well soon pal


Thanks Vern. Hope you make it to Michigan and score big.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

elmgirl said:


> Hey have you heard about the hepatitis shot that they are saying you need if you travel I mean I'm not really worried about it myself but I always worry about those things with my daughter because her immune system is already weak


Thanks Elmgirl, but I'm pretty sure I can't have any vaccinations while I'm doing chemo. I'll keep any finds we make posted.


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> @mmh how long will u be staying up there


@elmgirl Will be there Friday through Monday. Good luck


----------



## mmh

morelas must-shroom said:


> Thanks Elmgirl, but I'm pretty sure I can't have any vaccinations while I'm doing chemo. I'll keep any finds we make posted.


Morelas, Great to hear you will be heading up North. Will be there Friday and am going to try burn areas. I think that if there are any Morels on these sites the local hunters will have them cleaned out but my Father insists we try, who knows? Good luck


----------



## Crawdaddy

indy_nebo said:


> Wow, that's def one of the nice hauls posted this year.
> Please dont tell me u found all those around central indiana?
> Dont get me wrong, I would LOVE to get another good sack full, but God DAMN it's hot right now! Idk how long I can handle hiking up and down north facing slopes in this miasma of 88°!!!


@indy_nebo Those 109 were found in Hamilton County.


----------



## Crawdaddy

The woods around me is very developed now. I think if I want to find more than a few here and there that I will have to head north. If we got a little more rain soon, it would help.


----------



## elmgirl

mmh said:


> Morelas, Great to hear you will be heading up North. Will be there Friday and am going to try burn areas. I think that if there are any Morels on these sites the local hunters will have them cleaned out but my Father insists we try, who knows? Good luck


Ill tell you the one we went to tonight ill have to ask my old man the name of the town .... To save you from an out of the way trip there is nothing there and grass is WAIST hi


----------



## Spazlee

There are still some nice ones in Cass county about a pound and a half on a 2 hour hunt. Some came up new on trees I hunted 5 days ago


----------



## eternalsunking

Without a doubt that was the best haul I've been apart of so far. For those of you who are interested, here was the final tally.

Crawdaddy = 49
"Crawdaddy's Daddy" = 39
SunKing = 21

but nobody was counting... 



Crawdaddy said:


> View attachment 7266


----------



## NeedsNoAir

5/15/18


----------



## McCoy95

Anyone had much luck in Dekalb county I've got some very developed large woods I hunt with Noone else haveing legal access. Many dead elms, Oaks an ash trees and my only finds this year have been the ones growing in my back yard from throwing my spores out last year. When I moved in. I've been hunting nearly everyday for 2 weeks now. Hunting and fishing my whole life. Shrooming the last 3 years and never had such a hard time. I know we've been haveing storm after storm after storm for over a week now..... Might they come up when the ground dries enough? I'm dumbfounded...


----------



## deerslayer5656

Well have decided to head to mich thursday thru sun hunt manistee national forest hope my timing is good


----------



## deleted

McCoy95 said:


> View attachment 7297
> Anyone had much luck in Dekalb county I've got some very developed large woods I hunt with Noone else haveing legal access. Many dead elms, Oaks an ash trees and my only finds this year have been the ones growing in my back yard from throwing my spores out last year. When I moved in. I've been hunting nearly everyday for 2 weeks now. Hunting and fishing my whole life. Shrooming the last 3 years and never had such a hard time. I know we've been haveing storm after storm after storm for over a week now..... Might they come up when the ground dries enough? I'm dumbfounded...


My man, indications say you should be all over them right now. Temps day and night are ideal there.
its been a strange season for many across the state. try some other locations..cant hurt..


----------



## noskydaddy

16 AD


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> 16 AD


Wow..those look real good


----------



## wade

morelas must-shroom said:


> Thanks again to everyone for your prayers. I'm not giving up yet. I'll be heading up a little north of Gaylord early  Friday also . I can't hike real far,but I can still reach some of my good spots. My daughter and her boyfriend are just learning to shroom so I will have fun teaching them.


I am So Glad to here, that you will be getting out there...


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> 16 AD


Now that's just down right disgusting..That's more than i found the entire season...


----------



## wade

Spazlee said:


> View attachment 7287
> There are still some nice ones in Cass county about a pound and a half on a 2 hour hunt. Some came up new on trees I hunted 5 days ago


That is great information
Thank You


----------



## wade

Tess said:


> @wade The poem that those lines came from was this.
> 
> 1923, Robert Frost
> Stopping by Woods on a Snowy Evening
> The woods are lovely, dark and deep,
> But I have promises to keep,
> And miles to go before I sleep,
> And miles to go before I sleep.


I like


----------



## wade

indy_nebo said:


> Sorry all, that last post was prob tmi...


I Think We're All Trip'n


----------



## wade

pixelmixel219 said:


> We got about 15 yellows in Porter County today, and just a couple greys in my regular spot in Lake County. Lots of rainstorms and then heat during the day! 3 of my 4 kids can now say they found a morel, so at least I have helpers now. The four year old tires quickly, but in a couple years we should all be able to successfully keep up and find morels together!


That's the way to do it !!


----------



## wade

minix69 said:


> Found 13 more and I am about done for the year. If I can figure out multiple pics I'd post them all! But this is today last for me ya'll
> View attachment 7267


@minix69 .. I am not gonna hit like on a post where you say "your done for the year"...dont do that!!! PLEASE go again!
Ok I hit like any ways


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> Now that's just down right disgusting..That's more than i found the entire season...


I found over 1000 half frees too. There were mushrooms everywhere.

All kinds!


----------



## wade

I am about to tell the Guy I been Helping / Driving for.. to...
TAKE THIS JOB AND SHOVE IT. !!!
and... I'M GOIN MOREL HUNTING. !!!
Has anyone Else .. Ever Felt Similar ?


----------



## br5

Heading back north tomorrow. WI and MN are just getting started. If ones I found Friday havent been picked I'll have a lb. waiting on me. Seriously doubt someone didn't get them though. Will lost pics tomorrow.


----------



## elmgirl

br5 said:


> Heading back north tomorrow. WI and MN are just getting started. If ones I found Friday havent been picked I'll have a lb. waiting on me. Seriously doubt someone didn't get them though. Will lost pics tomorrow.


Travel safe good luck!!!!


----------



## mmh

noskydaddy said:


> 16 AD


Nice find my good Man,


----------



## jashroomer

noskydaddy said:


> 16 AD


I can't quit looking at this picture, nice find.


----------



## br5

Made to Cracker Barrel in Madison WI.
Making good time will be in woods in about 4 hours.


----------



## bmeister

McCoy95 said:


> View attachment 7297
> Anyone had much luck in Dekalb county I've got some very developed large woods I hunt with Noone else haveing legal access. Many dead elms, Oaks an ash trees and my only finds this year have been the ones growing in my back yard from throwing my spores out last year. When I moved in. I've been hunting nearly everyday for 2 weeks now. Hunting and fishing my whole life. Shrooming the last 3 years and never had such a hard time. I know we've been haveing storm after storm after storm for over a week now..... Might they come up when the ground dries enough? I'm dumbfounded...


I know the pain. Found 1.5 lbs on Mother's Day and went back again last night thinking all the rain and storms would have made more pop up. Hunted for 2.5 hrs and only found 4. And of the 4 only 2 were nice and fresh. The woods is getting so grown up, hunting them is quite a chore. My arms are so scratched up someone at worked asked me if I got in a fight with my cat. Just said no, just mushroom hunting.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

T tom said:


> I bet a carrot hooked up to a trip wire will take care of that MF'r


You build it I'll deploy it LOL


----------



## noskydaddy

mmh said:


> Nice find my good Man,


Thank you!


----------



## noskydaddy

jashroomer said:


> I can't quit looking at this picture, nice find.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## eternalsunking

Keep posting your travels to the north. Im keeping my hopes up for finding in Canada this year!



br5 said:


> Heading back north tomorrow. WI and MN are just getting started. If ones I found Friday havent been picked I'll have a lb. waiting on me. Seriously doubt someone didn't get them though. Will lost pics tomorrow.


----------



## br5

In country


----------



## jashroomer

eternalsunking said:


> Keep posting your travels to the north. Im keeping my hopes up for finding in Canada this year!


It will be interesting to see what happens up there. I know it got warm, 70's, up there this past week like we did here. When are you heading up.


----------



## wade

Chief Mingo spots a Huge Elm Tree


----------



## Stelthshroomer

gbmillerman said:


> You got a mesh bag or you a plastic man, shrooms will hold up much better without the plastic.


I gather with a mesh bag then put in plastic fresh cut from the field and they keep for weeks just in the fridge


----------



## MorelFanci

I got rain Monday night & Tuesday during the day. Yay! I figured Tuesday hunting would be good. Hunted in the rain. Did not find any. (So now I'm thinking - - - Wednesday will be off the chain since I got rain) Well this morning I went to a different woods.....found ZIP, AGAIN!! I'm wondering if Fanci's season is done?!?! Ack!  I have another woods that I will try this afternoon.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

After getting the few shrooms off my property Friday mourning I went to to the public killing fields and grabbed these little fellows


----------



## Stelthshroomer

Then Saturday I took two friends to a honey hole of mine and we gathered these


----------



## Stelthshroomer

On Sunday I packaged what I wanted to give away and I came up with 20 zip lock sandwich bags. Needless to say my friends and family were glad to see me. Oh and Finder reading back I see you lost a good friend I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sparky89

Stelthshroomer said:


> On Sunday I packaged what I wanted to give away and I came up with 20 zip lock sandwich bags. Needless to say my friends and family were glad to see me. Oh and Finder reading back I see you lost a good friend I am sorry for your loss.
> View attachment 7390


That's awesome! Are you ready for my address?


----------



## indy_nebo

God I'm so jealous of northern Indiana this year...


----------



## indy_nebo

I got out for one last look today in Hamilton County. 

Done


----------



## indy_nebo

On to fishing


----------



## indy_nebo

I will report later this summer for chanties and chick-o-the-woods. Last year I scored big in both, so if anyone is looking to buy either be sure to keep an eye on this board.


----------



## noskydaddy

indy_nebo said:


> I will report later this summer for chanties and chick-o-the-woods. Last year I scored big in both, so if anyone is looking to buy either be sure to keep an eye on this board.


@Tess started a "chants and others" thread. FYI buddy.


----------



## br5

Hunted about 8 hours today and landed around three lbs.







Ones on top are the majority of the little ones I left last Friday. Think I have the line they're on figured out so hopefully tomorrow is more productive. We'll see.


----------



## mmh

M


Stelthshroomer said:


> On Sunday I packaged what I wanted to give away and I came up with 20 zip lock sandwich bags. Needless to say my friends and family were glad to see me. Oh and Finder reading back I see you lost a good friend I am sorry for your loss.
> View attachment 7390


May I give you my address?


----------



## gbmillerman

Stelthshroomer said:


> On Sunday I packaged what I wanted to give away and I came up with 20 zip lock sandwich bags. Needless to say my friends and family were glad to see me. Oh and Finder reading back I see you lost a good friend I am sorry for your loss.
> View attachment 7390


Those poor shrooms, use a brown bag man. Mushrooms breath like people, they will last a lot longer in a brown bag or in a bowl with a damp paper towel. Plastic turns them into mush.


----------



## gbmillerman

indy_nebo said:


> God I'm so jealous of northern Indiana this year...


Wasn’t a great year up here either, my and my hunting partner are around 15 pounds. Which is about a quarter of what we usually find.


----------



## gbmillerman

And it’s about over in Indiana, deep woods and north slopes are about the only thing left.


----------



## gbmillerman

MorelFanci said:


> I got rain Monday night & Tuesday during the day. Yay! I figured Tuesday hunting would be good. Hunted in the rain. Did not find any. (So now I'm thinking - - - Wednesday will be off the chain since I got rain) Well this morning I went to a different woods.....found ZIP, AGAIN!! I'm wondering if Fanci's season is done?!?! Ack!  I have another woods that I will try this afternoon.


Keep trying, some woods just aren’t producing this year.


----------



## gbmillerman




----------



## Stelthshroomer

Saturday


gbmillerman said:


> Those poor shrooms, use a brown bag man. Mushrooms breath like people, they will last a lot longer in a brown bag or in a bowl with a damp paper towel. Plastic turns them into mush.


I've only been doing this about 15 years. I dont loose any to time or packaging. The zip lock bags are only delivery vessels everyone knows there is a shelf life and the plastic bags should only be used for a couples days storage. Friends are advised to cook in the next few days, freeze for a few weeks if storing them any longer drying out is the way to go. I dry all my large yellows to get the spoors as seen here.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

When storing mushrooms in the fridge I never use water or moist anything, water is not your friend when storing fridge or freezer! Even when storing older dried out mushrooms the humidity is high enough in the fridge you don't need moisture. Moisture will turn your find into mush I never wash or rince untill I am ready to cook. I would have to say the season though a little late was what it always is very typical with the exception being the compatition. The subject is becoming so popular probably due to social media that public grounds are getting scoured by the public daily. Then there is the imbeded information contained in your phone pictures. With the right app. you can look at peoples photos and get the exact time of day the picture was taken along with GPS corodinance to the exact spot the picture is taken. Most don't know this and have this need to post everything they see and well its costing most who do this their spots. You should all know this!


----------



## Stelthshroomer

br5 said:


> Hunted about 8 hours today and landed around three lbs.
> View attachment 7421
> Ones on top are the majority of the little ones I left last Friday. Think I have the line they're on figured out so hopefully tomorrow is more productive. We'll see.


Brian thats awsome I hope you stay on them! Good luck! BTW I made the venison stuffed poblamo peppers and they turned out amazing. Thank you again for that.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

mmh said:


> M
> 
> May I give you my address?


Sure may I send you an invoice? LOL


----------



## gbmillerman

Stelthshroomer said:


> When storing mushrooms in the fridge I never use water or moist anything, water is not your friend when storing fridge or freezer! Even when storing older dried out mushrooms the humidity is high enough in the fridge you don't need moisture. Moisture will turn your find into mush I never wash or rince untill I am ready to cook. I would have to say the season though a little late was what it always is very typical with the exception being the compatition. The subject is becoming so popular probably due to social media that public grounds are getting scoured by the public daily. Then there is the imbeded information contained in your phone pictures. With the right app. you can look at peoples photos and get the exact time of day the picture was taken along with GPS corodinance to the exact spot the picture is taken. Most don't know this and have this need to post everything they see and well its costing most who do this their spots. You should all know this!


Ya when I read it took you 7 years to find a Morel, I knew you were a spot stealer. Nothing worse


----------



## br5

Getting ready to head out. Have to say after 8 hours of hunting yesterday and getting slightly dehydrated I'm hurt this morning. Hoping I can walk it off. Talked to a guy I know from who's been coming up here for 20 years, they yielded about what I did. We all agreed 1st day can be tough and have scored on 2nd day. I'm about to find out.


----------



## deleted

Stelthshroomer said:


> When storing mushrooms in the fridge I never use water or moist anything, water is not your friend when storing fridge or freezer! Even when storing older dried out mushrooms the humidity is high enough in the fridge you don't need moisture. Moisture will turn your find into mush I never wash or rince untill I am ready to cook. I would have to say the season though a little late was what it always is very typical with the exception being the compatition. The subject is becoming so popular probably due to social media that public grounds are getting scoured by the public daily. Then there is the imbeded information contained in your phone pictures. With the right app. you can look at peoples photos and get the exact time of day the picture was taken along with GPS corodinance to the exact spot the picture is taken. Most don't know this and have this need to post everything they see and well its costing most who do this their spots. You should all know this!


And all this time i thought you were a newb..lol..
Millerman make a very valid point when explaining the process to an inexperienced shroomer however the plastic bad is fine as you say for temp. storage as long as they are dry to the touch for a few days.
My self, i dont even rinse them off if its going to be more than a day before i eat them. i slice them open, shake out any critters, put them in an open container covered with a paper towel in the crisper and they are fine for several days. if they are moist as yellows often are when you get them home, you just need to spread them out on a towel or paper for a few hours first and they are fine. i only rinse them in salt water a few min. if i am eating then that day after they dry to the touch.

Looks like i am heading to central Mich in a couple of days for the first time...i'm giddy like a little school girl. wish me luck boys..


----------



## Stelthshroomer

gbmillerman said:


> Ya when I read it took you 7 years to find a Morel, I knew you were a spot stealer. Nothing worse


Just exactly how do you steal a spot on public land? Damn that sound moronic! The reason it took me as long as it did is I had no help from anyone! Everything I've done in morel hunting I have done on my own. Including finding all of my owne spots. And as for the app that lets you know where a picture is taken it has never been on any device I own. That remark means only one thing you have already used all of your other excuses.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

vern said:


> And all this time i thought you were a newb..lol..
> Millerman make a very valid point when explaining the process to an inexperienced shroomer however the plastic bad is fine as you say for temp. storage as long as they are dry to the touch for a few days.
> My self, i dont even rinse them off if its going to be more than a day before i eat them. i slice them open, shake out any critters, put them in an open container covered with a paper towel in the crisper and they are fine for several days. if they are moist as yellows often are when you get them home, you just need to spread them out on a towel or paper for a few hours first and they are fine. i only rinse them in salt water a few min. if i am eating then that day after they dry to the touch.
> 
> Looks like i am heading to central Mich in a couple of days for the first time...i'm giddy like a little school girl. wish me luck boys..


Well good luck ol buddy, I am suposed to go to Gaylord this weekend were will you be? I am thinking about blowing it off I am burned out. I put in extra effort this year in an attempt to really score big and now I am tired and bored. Bluegills are staging getting ready to spawn I think I am ready to kick back in my kayak and do some fishing and relax!


----------



## deleted

Stelthshroomer said:


> Well good luck ol buddy, I am suposed to go to Gaylord this weekend were will you be? I am thinking about blowing it off I am burned out. I put in extra effort this year in an attempt to really score big and now I am tired and bored. Bluegills are staging getting ready to spawn I think I am ready to kick back in my kayak and do some fishing and relax!


Thanks pal. Looks like i'm meeting up with mmh, we just got together last night and he is calling me today to work out the details. i had my eye on area about an hour and a half north of Ann Arbor however he has a lot more experience up there so his input will be most valuable.

I think millerman was just kidding or at least i hope he was...
If it took you seven years....you are a piss poor claim jumper bubba..lol


----------



## deleted

I cant seem to be able to hook up with a gal that has a boat and motor so looks like I'll be a land lover for the time being..lmao
I thought i was going to get lucky with @elmgirl , she has a boat but no motor so i had to dump her...so sad..


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> And all this time i thought you were a newb..lol..
> Millerman make a very valid point when explaining the process to an inexperienced shroomer however the plastic bad is fine as you say for temp. storage as long as they are dry to the touch for a few days.
> My self, i dont even rinse them off if its going to be more than a day before i eat them. i slice them open, shake out any critters, put them in an open container covered with a paper towel in the crisper and they are fine for several days. if they are moist as yellows often are when you get them home, you just need to spread them out on a towel or paper for a few hours first and they are fine. i only rinse them in salt water a few min. if i am eating then that day after they dry to the touch.
> 
> Looks like i am heading to central Mich in a couple of days for the first time...i'm giddy like a little school girl. wish me luck boys..


@T tom , before you give me some crap...i only dress up like a giddy school girl at home in private..


----------



## jashroomer

vern said:


> And all this time i thought you were a newb..lol..
> Millerman make a very valid point when explaining the process to an inexperienced shroomer however the plastic bad is fine as you say for temp. storage as long as they are dry to the touch for a few days.
> My self, i dont even rinse them off if its going to be more than a day before i eat them. i slice them open, shake out any critters, put them in an open container covered with a paper towel in the crisper and they are fine for several days. if they are moist as yellows often are when you get them home, you just need to spread them out on a towel or paper for a few hours first and they are fine. i only rinse them in salt water a few min. if i am eating then that day after they dry to the touch.
> 
> Looks like i am heading to central Mich in a couple of days for the first time...i'm giddy like a little school girl. wish me luck boys..


May your mushroom bag overflow with a bountiful harvest.


----------



## cwlake

McCoy95 said:


> View attachment 7297
> Anyone had much luck in Dekalb county I've got some very developed large woods I hunt with Noone else haveing legal access. Many dead elms, Oaks an ash trees and my only finds this year have been the ones growing in my back yard from throwing my spores out last year. When I moved in. I've been hunting nearly everyday for 2 weeks now. Hunting and fishing my whole life. Shrooming the last 3 years and never had such a hard time. I know we've been haveing storm after storm after storm for over a week now..... Might they come up when the ground dries enough? I'm dumbfounded...


I found 24 good ones about a week ago in DeKalb co. There are still some around but they are starting to get old. Found seven more Tues. 5 fresh and 2 old ones.


----------



## wade

gbmillerman said:


> Ya when I read it took you 7 years to find a Morel, I knew you were a spot stealer. Nothing worse


Wrong


----------



## morelas must-shroom

vern said:


> Thanks pal. Looks like i'm meeting up with mmh, we just got together last night and he is calling me today to work out the details. i had my eye on area about an hour and a half north of Ann Arbor however he has a lot more experience up there so his input will be most valuable.
> 
> I think millerman was just kidding or at least i hope he was...
> If it took you seven years....you are a piss poor claim jumper bubba..lol


Good luck Vern. mmh has a lot of experience in Michigan so you guys should do well. If nothing else you will get to see and hunt a different type of habitat. Exploring new areas is always fun. Good luck and be safe. Keep us posted.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

vern said:


> Thanks pal. Looks like i'm meeting up with mmh, we just got together last night and he is calling me today to work out the details. i had my eye on area about an hour and a half north of Ann Arbor however he has a lot more experience up there so his input will be most valuable.
> 
> I think millerman was just kidding or at least i hope he was...
> If it took you seven years....you are a piss poor claim jumper bubba..lol


Exactly! There are no sustitutes for hard work and perserverance. And if I was a claim jumper I would have been on shrooms a whole hell of a lot sooner. It was a dumb remark but I understand when people dont get what they want, they usually make excusses. I just found out that I have to go to Rockford IL. tomorrow so no Gaylord this year. I wish you all the best and safe travels! I cant wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

Tess said:


> When self taught at anything, it can take longer to find places. Don’t bash him for his struggles. Congratulate him on finally finding some this year after all these years of dedication to the morel. He’s a decent man that I got to talk to at the foray for a little while. Don’t be such jerks about it. He was happy as a clam when he finally found one. Let the man be.


Thanks Tess!


----------



## Stelthshroomer

wade said:


> Wrong


Thanks Wade!!


----------



## guff76

morelas must-shroom said:


> Good luck Vern. mmh has a lot of experience in Michigan so you guys should do well. If nothing else you will get to see and hunt a different type of habitat. Exploring new areas is always fun. Good luck and be safe. Keep us posted.


Exactly right bout going to new n different habitat! This year was the first time going somewhere other than the area I'm in. It was definitely different but fun n you just gotta be able to figure them out in the new area just like you do where you normally go


----------



## cwlake

vern said:


> And all this time i thought you were a newb..lol..
> Millerman make a very valid point when explaining the process to an inexperienced shroomer however the plastic bad is fine as you say for temp. storage as long as they are dry to the touch for a few days.
> My self, i dont even rinse them off if its going to be more than a day before i eat them. i slice them open, shake out any critters, put them in an open container covered with a paper towel in the crisper and they are fine for several days. if they are moist as yellows often are when you get them home, you just need to spread them out on a towel or paper for a few hours first and they are fine. i only rinse them in salt water a few min. if i am eating then that day after they dry to the touch.
> 
> Looks like i am heading to central Mich in a couple of days for the first time...i'm giddy like a little school girl. wish me luck boys..


Good luck Vern! You guys should do well up there as long as you get off the beaten path. I'll wave to ya as you drive by Coldwater lk. just across the Mi. line.


----------



## mmh

@ Vern, Miss placed the info. you sent me please re-submit. going to be outside for a half hour. I will respond as son as I get the info.


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> @T tom , before you give me some crap...i only dress up like a giddy school girl at home in private..


And Society thanks you.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

Saturday evening I fianily got a chance to enjoy the fruits of nine days labor. I call this dish morels and more morels


----------



## deleted

Well that sucks...just talked to mmh and he already had plans to go to Gaylord tomorrow. the best we could do was going to have to be on the 1st of June and that also would have to be around the same area and thats just to big of a trip from way down here so it just wouldn't work out for us.
What i wanted to do was head up half way between Ann Arbor and Flint. there's a guy on the Southern Mich board that's filling up with buckets of shrooms right now, said they were everywhere.
I wanted to head out for there tomorrow or the next day and get me some..lol.
I dont know if any one of you other yahoos are up for it but if you are...heres your chance, i dont want to go alone so hit me up if interested in talking about it..
Check out this link... https://www.morels.com/threads/2018-southern-michigan-report-here.95660/page-10#post-117686


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> And all this time i thought you were a newb..lol..
> Millerman make a very valid point when explaining the process to an inexperienced shroomer however the plastic bad is fine as you say for temp. storage as long as they are dry to the touch for a few days.
> My self, i dont even rinse them off if its going to be more than a day before i eat them. i slice them open, shake out any critters, put them in an open container covered with a paper towel in the crisper and they are fine for several days. if they are moist as yellows often are when you get them home, you just need to spread them out on a towel or paper for a few hours first and they are fine. i only rinse them in salt water a few min. if i am eating then that day after they dry to the touch.
> 
> Looks like i am heading to central Mich in a couple of days for the first time...i'm giddy like a little school girl. wish me luck boys..


Good luck @vern!!! Travel safe and have a blast


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> I cant seem to be able to hook up with a gal that has a boat and motor so looks like I'll be a land lover for the time being..lmao
> I thought i was going to get lucky with @elmgirl , she has a boat but no motor so i had to dump her...so sad..


Yea ive been so depressed @vern. Im gonna have to hit the woods just to recover lol and here all this time i thought i lost ya to Paula-joy now i find out its over the boat


----------



## mmh

morelas must-shroom said:


> Good luck Vern. mmh has a lot of experience in Michigan so you guys should do well. If nothing else you will get to see and hunt a different type of habitat. Exploring new areas is always fun. Good luck and be safe. Keep us posted.


@Morelasmust. I will continue the tradition and have my wife text you to compare opinions and finds. I remember in order to receive you need to get up on the hill or get closer to town, but we will text and hope things go through. Good luck on the Shooms Buddy. Vern and I will not be going up. He is interested in a spot much farther south That may be done in a week or so. Maybe next year I can drag his sorry butt "up North" I would like to have him see the "road" you take to camp and experience the two tracks and vast amounts of public land. I have a difficult time explaining what a "back road" means up there. Should it be Two track, sand trail, unimproved road or a narrow path through the woods. I explained to Vern that I have been on "roads" that I could roll down my window and grab tree limbs. What do you think the best description would be?


----------



## morelas must-shroom

mmh said:


> @Morelasmust. I will continue the tradition and have my wife text you to compare opinions and finds. I remember in order to receive you need to get up on the hill or get closer to town, but we will text and hope things go through. Good luck on the Shooms Buddy. Vern and I will not be going up. He is interested in a spot much farther south That may be done in a week or so. Maybe next year I can drag his sorry butt "up North" I would like to have him see the "road" you take to camp and experience the two tracks and vast amounts of public land. I have a difficult time explaining what a "back road" means up there. Should it be Two track, sand trail, unimproved road or a narrow path through the woods. I explained to Vern that I have been on "roads" that I could roll down my window and grab tree limbs. What do you think the best description would be?


I would say that they all apply depending on where you are. I use the old logging roads a lot which are two tracks with potholes big enough to swallow a small car. Ps. Because of my condition I won't be free camping. My back and side are so messed up from surgery It would be impossible for me to sleep on the ground. We are staying in a cabin in Topinabee just north of Indian Village. Should have cell reception.


----------



## mmh

morelas must-shroom said:


> I would say that they all apply depending on where you are. I use the old logging roads a lot which are two tracks with potholes big enough to swallow a small car. Ps. Because of my condition I won't be free camping. My back and side are so messed up from surgery It would be impossible for me to sleep on the ground. We are staying in a cabin in Topinabee just north of Indian Village. Should have cell reception.


I think your view on the "roads" is accurate. As Forrest Gump said ( You never know what your gonna get) I have been in situations where I have had to back up for a ways to find a pull off so I could exercise a 6 point turn using my bumper as a gauge to determine when I should crank the wheel the other way and have taken my Honda Civic down ways that I should not have, Barely getting through a mud hole or deep sand. But looking back they are great memories and if I don't push deeper into the woods I feel I haven't tried hard enough.


----------



## Spazlee

gbmillerman said:


> Those poor shrooms, use a brown bag man. Mushrooms breath like people, they will last a lot longer in a brown bag or in a bowl with a damp paper towel. Plastic turns them into mush.


I was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## deleted




----------



## noskydaddy

17AD - 4 non non Blondes.


----------



## noskydaddy

18AD - 6 I crawled for...


----------



## john w. yoakum

what county and state nosky ??


----------



## noskydaddy

Ya know when you really think about it, 
boundaries are man made constructs.

There really is no Indiana, or Illinois, or Wisconsin. 
There is just dirt! With imaginary dotted lines thru them.

I think "boundaries" are extremely limiting. 

A micro climate can change 3 kilometers or 3 blocks. 
A mushroom can be 3 inches or 3 feet from a tree. 
Or neither. 

*But is it not still a mushroom?*

I guess what I am trying to get at is: 
one must venture out, with verve, and see what happens.

Without boundary.


_"Where fear ceases to exist, does not danger also die?"_


----------



## noskydaddy

Tess said:


> You’re killing it one by one you’re gonna get them all.


Thanks @Tess slow and steady.

Might be getting tougher now. When I'm climbing under trees on my belly, you know they're not jumping in the basket. But they are there!


----------



## wade

Stelthshroomer said:


> Saturday evening I fianily got a chance to enjoy the fruits of nine days labor. I call this dish morels and more morels
> View attachment 7449


Oooo Shit!!!


----------



## wade

I want to go North and Hunt but..
Our Garlic Needs us..We only have 
5 Weeks until Harvest...and there is a lot of Maintenance and Preparation to be Ready for Harvest..
Yep







we best stay here working Our Garlic.
Robin and Myself have had such a Very Happy Morel Season..
Sharing the Love of the Hunt Together with all of Yall, Has made it 
the Best of Times for Us.
Thank You


----------



## john w. yoakum

if anybody wants to go to michigan with me morel hunting...let me know as soon as possible...i might be going today


----------



## noskydaddy

Tess said:


> You must teach me your methods, master Jedi. I’ll be your young padawan. Lol


Haha, I feel like I have 10 responses to your comment.

But here's one we can all enjoy as a group:

Crawl on your face and cuss every three seconds about the guy who felled a tree right on top of your honey hole. And now, you're a Jedi Knightess.


----------



## deleted

john w. yoakum said:


> if anybody wants to go to michigan with me morel hunting...let me know as soon as possible...i might be going today


John, i wish you luck if you can make it up north pal. i was gonna try and go but its just not going to work out for me this year, so good luck sir..


----------



## john w. yoakum

vern said:


> John, i wish you luck if you can make it up north pal. i was gonna try and go but its just not going to work out for me this year, so good luck sir..


thanks vern im leaving in just a few minutes...im loading stuff now


----------



## eternalsunking

jashroomer said:


> It will be interesting to see what happens up there. I know it got warm, 70's, up there this past week like we did here. When are you heading up.


I will be leaving Friday evening June 8th. Drive through the night.

The ice is out and the next two weeks are all 70s with 45 for a low. Wish it would slow down a hair.


----------



## deleted

_*To all of my very special friends here on the Ind. board as well as my friends on the Ky., Mich.,Wi., and Mn. boards :*_
I have been posting here for many years and have make lots of friends along the way but they don't compare to what has taken place here this year.
The friendships that have taken form here is truly a blessed thing... 
So many folks here have made lasting friendships that will endure for years to come. 
On April the 21st, an amazing thing happened. who would have believed that we were able to get together like we did and form a bond like no other. it was truly like a family reunion and i can hardly wait until next year which will be even greater yet !, ( i have some special plans for the next one that will be very exciting but its a secret for right now) you will have to wait and see....
Anywho..its been a hell of a ride..and thank you so much for laughing at my bad jokes and also i hope that i and others have inspired a few newbies to get out there and find out what its all about !! 
A special thanks is in order to @noskydaddy for putting all of this together years ago and help to keeping it going. also to my new friend @br5 for helping me with the foray, it was a blessing in disguise..lol. and to my closest friends like Wade, Robin, finder, Tom, Elmgirl, Nebo, Tess, mmh, Guff and many many others i say just thank you all. I'll still be here until the very last Morel has been harvested rooting on all of the diehards till the bitter sweet end...
With all of this being said i say....peace out, Vern


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> _*To all of my very special friends here on the Ind. board as well as my friends on the Ky., Mich.,Wi., and Mn. boards :*_
> I have been posting here for many years and have make lots of friends along the way but they don't compare to what has taken place here this year.
> The friendships that have taken form here is truly a blessed thing...
> So many folks here have made lasting friendships that will endure for years to come.
> On April the 21st, an amazing thing happened. who would have believed that we were able to get together like we did and form a bond like no other. it was truly like a family reunion and i can hardly wait until next year which will be even greater yet !, ( i have some special plans for the next one that will be very exciting but its a secret for right now) you will have to wait and see....
> Anywho..its been a hell of a ride..and thank you so much for laughing at my bad jokes and also i hope that i and others have inspired a few newbies to get out there and find out what its all about !!
> A special thanks is in order to @noskydaddy for putting all of this together years ago and help to keeping it going. also to my new friend @br5 for helping me with the foray, it was a blessing in disguise..lol. and to my closest friends like Wade, Robin, finder, Tom, Elmgirl, Nebo, Tess, mmh, Guff and many many others i say just thank you all. I'll still be here until the very last Morel has been harvested rooting on all of the diehards till the bitter sweet end...
> With all of this being said i say....peace out, Vern


*"LOVE SPREADS."*


----------



## deleted

WOW, i almost forgot one other special person [email protected] for being not only a great administrator but as being our greatest expert on all things fungi...thanks Jack ...what a guy.


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> _*To all of my very special friends here on the Ind. board as well as my friends on the Ky., Mich.,Wi., and Mn. boards :*_
> I have been posting here for many years and have make lots of friends along the way but they don't compare to what has taken place here this year.
> The friendships that have taken form here is truly a blessed thing...
> So many folks here have made lasting friendships that will endure for years to come.
> On April the 21st, an amazing thing happened. who would have believed that we were able to get together like we did and form a bond like no other. it was truly like a family reunion and i can hardly wait until next year which will be even greater yet !, ( i have some special plans for the next one that will be very exciting but its a secret for right now) you will have to wait and see....
> Anywho..its been a hell of a ride..and thank you so much for laughing at my bad jokes and also i hope that i and others have inspired a few newbies to get out there and find out what its all about !!
> A special thanks is in order to @noskydaddy for putting all of this together years ago and help to keeping it going. also to my new friend @br5 for helping me with the foray, it was a blessing in disguise..lol. and to my closest friends like Wade, Robin, finder, Tom, Elmgirl, Nebo, Tess, mmh, Guff and many many others i say just thank you all. I'll still be here until the very last Morel has been harvested rooting on all of the diehards till the bitter sweet end...
> With all of this being said i say....peace out, Vern


Very well said @vern !!!


----------



## deleted

Tess said:


> It’s been a wonderful year meeting all of you at the foray and connecting with others outside of it. I feel blessed too. Thanks for inviting to the foray Vern. I would’ve kicked myself in the ass if I hadn’t gone.


lol, and mabie next year we might even find a shroom or two. finder could teach us a few of his tricks since he was the only person to find one..hehehe


----------



## wade

john w. yoakum said:


> thanks vern im leaving in just a few minutes...im loading stuff now


You Go For it.!!!
Mr. Yoakum..!!!
Reach Out There.!!!
With Everything You Have in Yourself.!!
Thank You for doing it.!!!


----------



## MorelHuntress

Found 78 today in Noble County!!


----------



## wade

MorelHuntress said:


> View attachment 7557
> 
> Found 78 today in Noble County!!


Thats a Nice Find.. @MorelHuntress 
Will you be Continuing your Hunt?


----------



## bmeister

The woods are quite overgrown now and I'm afraid hunting is very near the end for me. Such a short lived season here. I have thoroughly been entertained on here and in spite of my lack of mushrooms (only found 1.5lbs) this year, everyone on here has kept me smiling. Met up with this guy on the trail today in the rain but no mushrooms. Good luck to everyone heading up North!


----------



## deleted

bmeister said:


> The woods are quite overgrown now and I'm afraid hunting is very near the end for me. Such a short lived season here. I have thoroughly been entertained on here and in spite of my lack of mushrooms (only found 1.5lbs) this year, everyone on here has kept me smiling. Met up with this guy on the trail today in the rain but no mushrooms. Good luck to everyone heading up North!
> View attachment 7579


Hi kiddo, glad we were able to keep a frown turned upside down once in a while..lol. next year will be the big one i am sure..


----------



## bmeister

vern said:


> Hi kiddo, glad we were able to keep a frown turned upside down once in a while..lol. next year will be the big one i am sure..


Thanks @vern! Some of my spots had nothing this year but this Spring really sucked with snow and cold. Fingers crossed for next year... we are due a good year!


----------



## mmh

I am up North and I mistakenly posted on the Chanterelle board. I am too lazy to re post here so check out the Chant board.


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> I am up North and I mistakenly posted on the Chanterelle board. I am too lazy to re post here so check out the Chant board.


Well what the hell...now i remember (duh). (pardon me but i am just a little stoned right now)..
I was on the phone with you last year feeding you satellite updates because of numerous storms in the area right ??


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> Well what the hell...now i remember (duh). (pardon me but i am just a little stoned right now)..
> I was on the phone with you last year feeding you satellite updates because of numerous storms in the area right ??


You are correct Sir.


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> You are correct Sir.


cant believe that i forgot that..lol. or mabie it was because you just weren't that memorable..


----------



## br5

Stelthshroomer said:


> Brian thats awsome I hope you stay on them! Good luck! BTW I made the venison stuffed poblamo peppers and they turned out amazing. Thank you again for that.


You can now assist with making them at 2019 Paynetown classic.


----------



## br5

T tom said:


> Hey Brian, what do you think Wisconsin will be looking like memorial day weekend.


Boy, way this season is going I'm afraid to speculate. If I use Indiana's season as a guide I'd say that it should be prime. I haven't completely given up on going north one last time, but my body needs to heal some first.


----------



## br5

T tom said:


> Hey Brian, what do you think Wisconsin will be looking like memorial day weekend.


Boy, way this season is going I'm afraid to speculate. If I use Indiana's season as a guide I'd say that it should be prime. I haven't completely given up on going north one last time, but my body needs to heal some first.


bmeister said:


> The woods are quite overgrown now and I'm afraid hunting is very near the end for me. Such a short lived season here. I have thoroughly been entertained on here and in spite of my lack of mushrooms (only found 1.5lbs) this year, everyone on here has kept me smiling. Met up with this guy on the trail today in the rain but no mushrooms. Good luck to everyone heading up North!
> View attachment 7579


Way cool, interesting how far they get from water.


----------



## br5

Finally got around to emptying cooler from MN hunt. Looks like I'm closer to 4lbs. Still sucks in MN terms, but it helps ease the pain on my body from the hunt.


----------



## bmeister

br5 said:


> Finally got around to emptying cooler from MN hunt. Looks like I'm closer to 4lbs. Still sucks in MN terms, but it helps ease the pain on my body from the hunt.
> View attachment 7593


Nice! I didn't find 4lbs but when I stepped on the scale, I realized I lost 4 lbs somewhere in the woods.


----------



## wade

br5 said:


> You can now assist with making them at 2019 Paynetown classic.


Good Times Ahead


----------



## wade

bmeister said:


> Nice! I didn't find 4lbs but when I stepped on the scale, I realized I lost 4 lbs somewhere in the woods.


Nice


----------



## mmh

Looks like light rain all day up North. Hopefully It makes the difference for the near future.


----------



## br5

Post 301, wow! Here's two pictures taken 5 days a part. You can see exactly how much growth occurred. Recently talked to someone who said they were hunting and not finding any. It rained all night and they went back to same area next day and found lots of big mushrooms. I'd previously posted pics of ones in my front yard that took 8 days to mature. I'm sure the ones I picked up north would have gotten bigger but they we're close to parking so I grabbed them. My question is, has anyone else experienced over night growth?


----------



## minix69

wade said:


> @minix69 .. I am not gonna hit like on a post where you say "your done for the year"...dont do that!!! PLEASE go again!
> Ok I hit like any ways


Well you called it was out at a job cleaning a pond of brush and debris and found about 40 more. Lol good call!


----------



## wade

minix69 said:


> Well you called it was out at a job cleaning a pond of brush and debris and found about 40 more. Lol good call!


That's EXCELLENT 
And So Very Inspirational


----------



## elmgirl

mmh said:


> Looks like light rain all day up North. Hopefully It makes the difference for the near future.


Man i sure hope so... I was very excited to b heading out wednesday i hear more rain is in the forcast up there for monday


----------



## deleted

Way cool dudes and dudettes..
got my Bushnell Back Track in the mail today and its awesome...marked my vans location and took out for a long walk..headed back in a ziz zag pattern and all awhile it kept pointing at my van and telling me exactly how far away i was.
can mark up to four locations plus has a digital compass. even @finderoftheshrooms and @indy_nebo could find there way home with this...lmao
got this one used on ebay for 38 bucks delivered. new costs about $60 i think


----------



## Inthewild

@guff76 So I'm 1/4 mile in the woods and a hiker comes up behind me on a trail with hiking sticks, sees me with my morel club and says...You musta hit one hellva drive. I say..yep, but how do you lose your skis. Take dat, funny guy. Lol


----------



## deleted

Inthewild said:


> @guff76 So I'm 1/4 mile in the woods and a hiker comes up behind me on a trail with hiking sticks, sees me with my morel club and says...You musta hit one hellva drive. I say..yep, but how do you lose your skis. Take dat, funny guy. Lol


Hell, a cop pulled him over on the interstate the other day and asked him what the hell was he doing pulling his boat down the highway without the trailer......and said hell man, and you lost your skier about a half mile back..


----------



## guff76

Inthewild said:


> @guff76 So I'm 1/4 mile in the woods and a hiker comes up behind me on a trail with hiking sticks, sees me with my morel club and says...You musta hit one hellva drive. I say..yep, but how do you lose your skis. Take dat, funny guy. Lol


You shoulda said yea I'm bout to as soon as you stand still lol


----------



## elmgirl

@mmh i cant wait for an update today hoping your having better luck today


----------



## wade

Inthewild said:


> @guff76 So I'm 1/4 mile in the woods and a hiker comes up behind me on a trail with hiking sticks, sees me with my morel club and says...You musta hit one hellva drive. I say..yep, but how do you lose your skis. Take dat, funny guy. Lol


Good Job


----------



## wade

Mr. YOAKUM....MR. YOAKUM!!!!
YOU OK MAN?
Did you forget....
If you Here Banjos Playin RUN RUUUNN !!!


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> @mmh i cant wait for an update today hoping your having better luck today


Elmgirl, Yesterday we were 25 miles East of the interstate, found 4, not much undergrowth. 15 miles west of the interstate today, Leeks and May apples are up and it looks like greys and maybe even some early yellows should be up. I have used those two plants for a reference. but nothing today. Thursday night and Friday .36 inches of rain fell. This is by far the worst trip I have ever had. Chance of rain in upcoming days so who knows? I will be heading home tomorrow. I will research this mays rainfall opposed to average and post.


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Elmgirl, Yesterday we were 25 miles East of the interstate, found 4, not much undergrowth. 15 miles west of the interstate today, Leeks and May apples are up and it looks like greys and maybe even some early yellows should be up. I have used those two plants for a reference. but nothing today. Thursday night and Friday .36 inches of rain fell. This is by far the worst trip I have ever had. Chance of rain in upcoming days so who knows? I will be heading home tomorrow. I will research this mays rainfall opposed to average and post.


@elmgirl and mmh...guys i am hearing very good things about Oakland county. i may be going, not sure right now.


----------



## Inthewild

vern said:


> @elmgirl and mmh...guys i am hearing very good things about Oakland county. i may be going, not sure right now.


Shit or get of the pot man!!!


----------



## deleted

Inthewild said:


> Shit or get of the pot man!!!


hay Stumpy...its not easy to find a fello mycologist to go anywhere..lmao..im in standby mode..


----------



## Inthewild

vern said:


> hay Stumpy...its not easy to find a fello mycologist to go anywhere..lmao..im in standby mode..


You fucker (like @Tess says). I'm looking to travel outta the area, unless booming rain storms create any last chance at Morels here. I would like to keep travel to a minimum. Gosh darn Morel addiction!


----------



## deleted

Inthewild said:


> You fucker (like @Tess says). I'm looking to travel outta the area, unless booming rain storms create any last chance at Morels here. I would like to keep travel to a minimum. Gosh darn Morel addiction!


well i just told where they are at..where are you ?
Is your wife busy this weekend..


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> well i just told where they are at..where are you ?
> Is your wife busy this weekend..


How big a ol' boy ar ya..


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> @elmgirl and mmh...guys i am hearing very good things about Oakland county. i may be going, not sure right now.


@vern yea i saw a couple nice pics of some finds there but we are gonna take a chance on our spot up a little farther north and tryin to beat some of fridays traffic lol if i have to stay longer i might heck u know me ill probably be back up in the U.P. before its all said n done


----------



## elmgirl

mmh said:


> Elmgirl, Yesterday we were 25 miles East of the interstate, found 4, not much undergrowth. 15 miles west of the interstate today, Leeks and May apples are up and it looks like greys and maybe even some early yellows should be up. I have used those two plants for a reference. but nothing today. Thursday night and Friday .36 inches of rain fell. This is by far the worst trip I have ever had. Chance of rain in upcoming days so who knows? I will be heading home tomorrow. I will research this mays rainfall opposed to average and post.


Yea @mmh thats what I keep hearin worst year ever.... Well weve said were headin out with the mindset that if nothin else this week is vacation and meant to be enjoyed if we score awesome if not im sure we will enjoy many crazy adventures over the course of a week! I really wish the trip would of been better for ya. I appreciate all the updates


----------



## wade

Inthewild said:


> You fucker (like @Tess says). I'm looking to travel outta the area, unless booming rain storms create any last chance at Morels here. I would like to keep travel to a minimum. Gosh darn Morel addiction!


Miles to Go before You Sleep
Miles to Go before You Sleep


----------



## jashroomer

br5 said:


> Post 301, wow! Here's two pictures taken 5 days a part. You can see exactly how much growth occurred. Recently talked to someone who said they were hunting and not finding any. It rained all night and they went back to same area next day and found lots of big mushrooms. I'd previously posted pics of ones in my front yard that took 8 days to mature. I'm sure the ones I picked up north would have gotten bigger but they we're close to parking so I grabbed them. My question is, has anyone else experienced over night growth?
> View attachment 7599
> View attachment 7600


I laugh every time i read the last line of your post.


----------



## deleted

jashroomer said:


> I laugh every time i read the last line of your post.


Just the opposite for me..i have experienced over night shrinkage ..


----------



## br5

jashroomer said:


> I laugh every time i read the last line of your post.


LOL


----------



## john w. yoakum

i hunted close to plainwell mich. friday evening and found 54 small grey morels before rain hit and it rained all friday nite up until noon saturday.i drove to close to howard city and hunted 3 woods and not much undergrowth but did see lots of mayapples about knee high and in bloom but no morels. not much of anything else growing in woods. the greys that i did find ranged from 1 inch to 4.5 inches talland not big around


vern said:


> Just the opposite for me..i have experienced over night shrinkage ..





vern said:


> Just the opposite for me..i have experienced over night shrinkage ..


----------



## deleted

_***FOX News breaking story** Trump administration rolls back regulations for shroom hunters ...Press conference live @5pm from Gaylord Mich.*_


----------



## john w. yoakum

vern said:


> Just the opposite for me..i have experienced over night shrinkage ..





vern said:


> _***FOX News breaking story** Trump administration rolls back regulations for shroom hunters ...Press conference live @5pm from Gaylord Mich.*_


is this gonna be good or bad ???


----------



## deleted

john w. yoakum said:


> is this gonna be good or bad ???


My inside sources are telling me that it is expected that Trump will proclaim that Morel season will no longer be limiter to just the spring..you will be able to hunt for them year round !
The previous limit of 200 lbs per day will now be unlimited. 
You will be able to export to China without fear of tariffs.
You will be able to hunt across State lines and no one will be allowed to wear camo or take a dump within one hundred yards of a Elm tree...


----------



## elmgirl

Two more days and heading north


----------



## morelas must-shroom

elmgirl said:


> Two more days and heading north


Good Luck. Keep us posted. Should be an enjoyable vacation regardless.


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Two more days and heading north


Me too, this time for sure. i am meeting a lady from the Ann Arbor area (celticcurl) Wed or Thur and we will be hunting the Waterloo/Pinckney forests. ill be camping 1 or 2 nights just depends.
If anyone else wants to meet or join in...works for me.
Good luck to both of us Mrs Tammy..


----------



## wade

john w. yoakum said:


> is this gonna be good or bad ???


"Well" "You People" "Read My Lips"
Its Gonna be "Good Really Really Good"
"Trust Me"


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Two more days and heading north


You and Jeremiah are Looking like our last Hope for a Big Find..So get your rest !!
Then do what ever it takes..


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> Me too, this time for sure. i am meeting a lady from the Ann Arbor area (celticcurl) Wed or Thur and we will be hunting the Waterloo/Pinckney forests. ill be camping 1 or 2 nights just depends.
> If anyone else wants to meet or join in...works for me.
> Good luck to both of us Mrs Tammy..


Yes @vern good luck to you guys as well, im Suprised that areas not finished yet, ive been seeing finds in ann arbor 4 awhile now! Im not sure how we will do not been hearin anything good about the northern half of the state but hey im still gonna give it a go....
Keep us updated


----------



## elmgirl

morelas must-shroom said:


> Good Luck. Keep us posted. Should be an enjoyable vacation regardless.


Yes @morelas must-shroom thats how im gonna look at it...as a good vacation but im prayin for tons of shrooms lol


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> You and Jeremiah are Looking like our last Hope for a Big Find..So get your rest !!
> Then do what ever it takes..


Hay...what am i..chopped liver..


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Yes @vern good luck to you guys as well, im Suprised that areas not finished yet, ive been seeing finds in ann arbor 4 awhile now! Im not sure how we will do not been hearin anything good about the northern half of the state but hey im still gonna give it a go....
> Keep us updated


I dunno kiddo. if nothing Wed, ill head up nearer to east of Flint, bung swears ill find um there. a guy way the hell up in Canada found a bunch and Nosky just found more in Indiana so flip a coin and go there..lol
ill give it my best shot..what else can we do...


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> Two more days and heading north


Elmgirl, Looks like they will be getting a little more rain this evening. We eat breakfast in a little mom and pop diner and Talked to some people there and they told us very few being found, said needed to head as far South as Cadillac to get into them. I cannot go up Memorial day weekend but will gather opinions and data for a possible first weekend in June run up. Best haul I've ever had was first weekend of June but it was in a place that could be considered a micro-climate. I wish you the best of luck and hope to hear of good finds


----------



## jms0001

mmh said:


> Elmgirl, Looks like they will be getting a little more rain this evening. We eat breakfast in a little mom and pop diner and Talked to some people there and they told us very few being found, said needed to head as far South as Cadillac to get into them. I cannot go up Memorial day weekend but will gather opinions and data for a possible first weekend in June run up. Best haul I've ever had was first weekend of June but it was in a place that could be considered a micro-climate. I wish you the best of luck and hope to hear of good finds


MMH, I would be happy to return the favor of keeping you up to date on my finds. I will be in the same general area that you were in. North of Lewiston in Johannesburg. Heading up Friday morning and staying until Monday. Calling for rain Friday Saturday and Sunday and nice warm temps, so we’ll see...


----------



## deleted

This is where i am heading kiddo's...check this out and have a good cry..
https://www.morels.com/threads/2018-southern-michigan-report-here.95660/page-15#post-118692


----------



## mmh

jms0001 said:


> MMH, I would be happy to return the favor of keeping you up to date on my finds. I will be in the same general area that you were in. North of Lewiston in Johannesburg. Heading up Friday morning and staying until Monday. Calling for rain Friday Saturday and Sunday and nice warm temps, so we’ll see...


I would very much appreciate finds and any other info. I hope you can find an area that has not been clear-cut or selective (Ash only) I wish you the best and look forward to your Intel. Goo get em big hitter.


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Hay...what am i..chopped liver..


Ha ha..your gonna be chasing women.
Don't forget keep you money shoved all the way down in a front pocket.
And Sleep with your pants ON !!!


----------



## elmgirl

mmh said:


> Elmgirl, Looks like they will be getting a little more rain this evening. We eat breakfast in a little mom and pop diner and Talked to some people there and they told us very few being found, said needed to head as far South as Cadillac to get into them. I cannot go up Memorial day weekend but will gather opinions and data for a possible first weekend in June run up. Best haul I've ever had was first weekend of June but it was in a place that could be considered a micro-climate. I wish you the best of luck and hope to hear of good finds


@ mmh
Yea alot of ppl seem to think first weekend of june in that area however my daughter graduates that Saturday so i will keep watch and see possibly season could stretch into that 2nd week if so ill be going back up then my plans for now are to head up to the original planned spot close to where youve been against all odds and pray that the rain may help i can stay as long as wednesday next week so we'll see ...


----------



## MorelHuntress

wade said:


> Thats a Nice Find.. @MorelHuntress
> Will you be Continuing your Hunt?


No.... the season is pretty much over, in my neck of the woods. I might go one more time, this Friday. Have a feeling won't find much, but if I do... they'll be dried and old


----------



## Inthewild

vern said:


> Just the opposite for me..i have experienced over night shrinkage ..


I'll just call you ol' stumpy for now on...lmao


----------



## Inthewild

vern said:


> well i just told where they are at..where are you ?
> Is your wife busy this weekend..


Just a bit to far to travel for me, but I wouldn't mind sending my wife. Ya know we got married for better or worse: She couldn't do any better and I couldn't do any worse (or is that the other way around?).


----------



## sb

*My antidote to "Morel Season-end Postpartum Depression"*

Taken this afternoon, 3-4 days after a 24 hr soak of Shiitake inoculated oak logs.










If only Morels behaved like that!! Ha!


----------



## Stelthshroomer

Drying my end of the season big yellows they throw off so many spores. Or if you like I dry them so you can view their ORA. Bet you didn't know they had an ora. LOL. Even after sitting in the fridge for 7-8 days IN PLASTIC!!!!!! it still takes 3-5 days for for the little fellows to let go of the spores. These have been drying for 5 days and the spores did start droping till day three.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

I dont know how many of you have noticed the very small bugs that jump off you mushrooms. They look like little specks of dirt but then you see them move or even jump and man for there size they jump super far the weird thing is they have no large legs like a grasshopper so I dont know how they generate so much distance when they jump. If you wondered what they look like I was playing with my microscope and took these pictures. I wonder since they are in the mushrooms in such large numbers how much they are responciable for the flavor we all enjoy?


----------



## Stelthshroomer

Last Wednesday officially marks my last day hunting I went to all my secret spots and cleaned them all out. These were the last I left to grow. Good luck to all still hunting!


----------



## deleted

Stelthshroomer said:


> Last Wednesday officially marks my last day hunting I went to all my secret spots and cleaned them all out. These were the last I left to grow. Good luck to all still hunting!
> View attachment 7809


Hay bubba...dont tell me you got those beauties in Indiana...right ??


----------



## deleted

Well hell....struck out a second time...nobody seems to want to go where i want to go so ill be heading out by my lonesome self in the morning.
Ill be heading a little east of Flint Mich so ill let you peeps know how bad i did tomorrow evening..


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Inthewild said:


> Just a bit to far to travel for me, but I wouldn't mind sending my wife. Ya know we got married for better or worse: She couldn't do any better and I couldn't do any worse (or is that the other way around?).


If you're wife reads this post you will probably find out 8n a


vern said:


> Well hell....struck out a second time...nobody seems to want to go where i want to go so ill be heading out by my lonesome self in the morning.
> Ill be heading a little east of Flint Mich so ill let you peeps know how bad i did tomorrow evening..


Hay, Vern you may be far enough north to still find a lot. Just have to get a little lucky being in unfamiliar territory,but you neve now.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Don't know how that happened. Anyway good luck Vern.


----------



## morelseeeker

sb said:


> *My antidote to "Morel Season-end Postpartum Depression"*
> 
> Taken this afternoon, 3-4 days after a 24 hr soak of Shiitake inoculated oak logs.
> What size ones are the best to eat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only Morels behaved like that!! Ha!


----------



## morelseeeker

vern said:


> Well hell....struck out a second time...nobody seems to want to go where i want to go so ill be heading out by my lonesome self in the morning.
> Ill be heading a little east of Flint Mich so ill let you peeps know how bad i did tomorrow evening..


Hi Vern, Sorry for the late reply. When I went up to MI this weekend near GR I didn't find as many and I wanted to tell you to look near big aspen trees. The upper part of the tree looks like aspen but the lower part has brown rough bark. The locals in MI call them poppels. But that wouldn't have been good advice anyway since this time I found most of them near big cherry trees. Funny thing I was in woods that had elm trees that were 20 feet high and trunks about 3 feet in diameter but not a morel in sight. I still found half frees but also found some that were what I call red oaks. Reddish tops. I also found one big yellow but it wasn't thick footed.


----------



## deleted

morelseeeker said:


> Hi Vern, Sorry for the late reply. When I went up to MI this weekend near GR I didn't find as many and I wanted to tell you to look near big aspen trees. The upper part of the tree looks like aspen but the lower part has brown rough bark. The locals in MI call them poppels. But that wouldn't have been good advice anyway since this time I found most of them near big cherry trees. Funny thing I was in woods that had elm trees that were 20 feet high and trunks about 3 feet in diameter but not a morel in sight. I still found half frees but also found some that were what I call red oaks. Reddish tops. I also found one big yellow but it wasn't thick footed.


Thanks for the info my friend. i have traveled and lived all over the united states but have never been north of Indy for some reason, thats partly why im going..


----------



## deerslayer5656

Heading to gaylord mi this weekend to look for the elusive mushroom at least they have been for me this year hope this is the game changer i need would be cheaper to buy but not near as fun though plus love to look for them and eat of course lol


----------



## bmeister

vern said:


> Well hell....struck out a second time...nobody seems to want to go where i want to go so ill be heading out by my lonesome self in the morning.
> Ill be heading a little east of Flint Mich so ill let you peeps know how bad i did tomorrow evening..


Hope you have better luck than I did tonight. No more mushrooms anywhere in the woods. But I snorted so many mosquitoes, I think I am permanently immune to the zika virus now.


----------



## deleted

bmeister said:


> Hope you have better luck than I did tonight. No more mushrooms anywhere in the woods. But I snorted so many mosquitoes, I think I am permanently immune to the zika virus now.


Now that there's funny and sad at the same time, i dont care who ya r...


----------



## Stelthshroomer

vern said:


> Hay bubba...dont tell me you got those beauties in Indiana...right ??


Yes sir a few were on my own property and the rest from near the lake, Michigan that is. My property is on the Kankakee river. So last night I am walking my dog and my next door neighbor calls me to the back corner of our lots and askes me if this is a morel and sure as shit I have a morel growing a foot from a large Elm in the mulch. Its beyond its time not that I would have cut it, I want the spores to pour out all over the place. So now the question is, was it from all the mush water, parts and peices I've been spreading all over my yard the last ten years? The Elm? or the mulch? I feel like its like asking how many licks to the center of a totsi pop? The world may never know..


----------



## Stelthshroomer

vern said:


> Well hell....struck out a second time...nobody seems to want to go where i want to go so ill be heading out by my lonesome self in the morning.
> Ill be heading a little east of Flint Mich so ill let you peeps know how bad i did tomorrow evening..


I have a friend that lives in Grand Rapids he says they call them ditch mushrooms because they drive around the quiet country roads looking in the ditches and swears they fill a couple buckets. Good luck hope to see some pictures


----------



## deleted

Well it happened again. Was packed and ready to go. Last minute some personal issues came up that I can't get into.
Thanks for you guys support but I give up for the year. I'm gonna try and find those chickens in the woods..with my luck,I'll probably break a leg..lol


----------



## bmeister

vern said:


> Well it happened again. Was packed and ready to go. Last minute some personal issues came up that I can't get into.
> Thanks for you guys support but I give up for the year. I'm gonna try and find those chickens in the woods..with my luck,I'll probably break a leg..lol


Sorry to hear this! I was really planning on continuing my mushroom hunting vicariously thru you. Now that is shot all to hell. Guess I'll have to find someone else  LOL


----------



## elmgirl

Michigan bound....


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Michigan bound....


GO MAN GO !!!!
JERAMIAH WAS A BULLFROG !!!!
SING IT...JOY TO THE WORLD...
ALL MOREL BOYS AND GIRLS NOW !!!
HIT IT !!! HAVE FUN !!!!!


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> GO MAN GO !!!!
> JERAMIAH WAS A BULLFROG !!!!
> SING IT...JOY TO THE WORLD...
> ALL MOREL BOYS AND GIRLS NOW !!!
> HIT IT !!! HAVE FUN !!!!!


@wade dude u r CRAZYYYY lol hey i got a bear movie for u "back country" gotta watch it


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> @wade dude u r CRAZYYYY lol hey i got a bear movie for u "back country" gotta watch it


Ok


----------



## morelseeeker

elmgirl said:


> Michigan bound....


Ticks and skeeters are thick this year.


----------



## elmgirl

morelseeeker said:


> Ticks and skeeters are thick this year.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## wade

@elmgirl I just finished watching the Movie...


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> @elmgirl I just finished watching the Movie...
> View attachment 7884


Lol howd u like it


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Lol howd u like it


I can't figure out what to say


----------



## brock

A buddy and I are looking to head up to either Michigan or Wisconsin this weekend. I am in the process of gathering information on where would be the best location. I'll send some updates when I know for sure!


----------



## deleted

bmeister said:


> Sorry to hear this! I was really planning on continuing my mushroom hunting vicariously thru you. Now that is shot all to hell. Guess I'll have to find someone else  LOL


Well I apologise for ruining the rest of your season..lol. you will have to keep an eye on @elmgirl like I do every year.
You don't know how much I wanted to be out there.


----------



## mmh

Good Luck to everyone up North this weekend.


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> Well it happened again. Was packed and ready to go. Last minute some personal issues came up that I can't get into.
> Thanks for you guys support but I give up for the year. I'm gonna try and find those chickens in the woods..with my luck,I'll probably break a leg..lol


Sorry you couldn't make the trip.


----------



## cwlake

wade said:


> I can't figure out what to say


Wade, I've never seen you be at a loss for words! I guess the fat lady has sung!


----------



## wade

cwlake said:


> Wade, I've never seen you be at a loss for words! I guess the fat lady has sung!


Watch that Movie..
Now known as: "THE ELMGIRL MOVIE"
"BACK COUNTRY"


----------



## mmh

I will most likely not be going up North but I am dying for reports. I could go Sat. and Sun. come home on Mon. Its a short time frame but I am freaking out here, there has been pacing back and forth in the front room over this.


----------



## deleted

Well my life officially sucks...first, my season sucked,then my trip had to be cancelled,and now my computer crashed so bad that they can't fix it. On this stupid little tablet now. Just ordered an HP factory referbished one on eBay.ill have to start from scratch now...uggg


----------



## noskydaddy

You fine people need to watch CREEP on Netflix. 
Come on @wade!


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> You fine people need to watch CREEP on Netflix.
> Come on @wade!


Ooooooo shit....
Ok I'll watch it....


----------



## elmgirl

So day one in Michigan resulted in only 6 blacks and they were not easy to come by so many places are grown up and desperate for rain. We may hunt for a short time today any updates greatly appreciated


----------



## deerslayer5656

Elm girl u way up north hunting I am going to gay lord area


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> Well my life officially sucks...first, my season sucked,then my trip had to be cancelled,and now my computer crashed so bad that they can't fix it. On this stupid little tablet now. Just ordered an HP factory referbished one on eBay.ill have to start from scratch now...uggg


I am confident that you will bounce back


----------



## elmgirl

mmh said:


> I will most likely not be going up North but I am dying for reports. I could go Sat. and Sun. come home on Mon. Its a short time frame but I am freaking out here, there has been pacing back and forth in the front room over this.


@mmh its hot n dry ....but we keep hearin that ppl are findin em but have not seen any record finds rain in forcast for saturday hopin that helps


----------



## elmgirl

deerslayer5656 said:


> Elm girl u way up north hunting I am going to gay lord area


We were just north of gaylord yesterday tonight staying in messick going north saturday


----------



## wade

You Know What to do @elmgirl
Now, Just Stay after it !!
Still yet... Everyone, Help Elmgirl !!!
Confirm and Verify !!
Where Some are Really !! Popping!!
She is out there Ruffass'n it in the car, tent, and Woods..
With a Great Big Heart,
Full of Love for the Hunt.
She needs Our Help!!!
She's a Good Girl !!!
Now Let's All Find Out Where they Are CONFIRMED REALLY POPPING!!
And Let Her Know !!!
Let's Do it !!
Thank You !!!!


----------



## deerslayer5656

We are right there with ya hunted in waterloo forest last weekend to only find 5 so know on a 7 hour drive from Indiana to go farther north to try and find some my wife has been with me and is hoping my mushroom OCD goes away after this trip just want to find a few could of bought several pounds with the gas and park money but nooooo way gotta find my own good luck all


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> So day one in Michigan resulted in only 6 blacks and they were not easy to come by so many places are grown up and desperate for rain. We may hunt for a short time today any updates greatly appreciated


You may have to struggle for them but keep the faith.


----------



## mmh

@vern, I forgot how to send a private message so could you refresh my memory, I would appreciate it.


----------



## eternalsunking

Who's going to the Indy500 get ahold of me


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> @vern, I forgot how to send a private message so could you refresh my memory, I would appreciate it.


Yes sir..click on the avatar,then click on " profile page". Type in the box, click post and that's it dawg. If the post is too long you may have to split it up.


----------



## wade

@noskydaddy ..I just whatched that movie


----------



## celticcurl

Elm Girl!!!

Head south and hunt for whites. They are up and starting to get big. Head to the Manistee National forest and pick north of Baldwin. I picked south of Baldwin yesterday and they were starting to spore out. 
Target pin oak and big tooth aspen and stay away from thick cover of wintergreen!!! You're going to do some walking because they are scattered but you will find whites.


----------



## elmgirl

deerslayer5656 said:


> We are right there with ya hunted in waterloo forest last weekend to only find 5 so know on a 7 hour drive from Indiana to go farther north to try and find some my wife has been with me and is hoping my mushroom OCD goes away after this trip just want to find a few could of bought several pounds with the gas and park money but nooooo way gotta find my own good luck all


Deerslayer we heard they were pullin bag loads east of baldwin if you get by that way


----------



## elmgirl

Thank you everyone for the support and tips. Our biggest problem is trees. Its a whole nother ballgame in Michigan and truly gives you a distinct appreciation for their beautiful woods. And all the variations of trees. We are goings to find some!


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Thank you everyone for the support and tips. Our biggest problem is trees. Its a whole nother ballgame in Michigan and truly gives you a distinct appreciation for their beautiful woods. And all the variations of trees. We are goings to find some!


How longer do expert to be on the hunt guys ?


----------



## deerslayer5656

Thank you ELMGIRL we hunted around boyne area today found nothing we will be heading to baldwin tmw morn and giving that a try really appreciated the heads up you all have been great at passing along info if i get into them will def, pass it along


----------



## mmh

For those up North now and for those that may go in the future. I have a suggestion that may help, Search the USDA growing zones for the state of Michigan. I think you will find that Michigan is a totally different Cat than Indiana when it comes to Mushroom hunting. Here we can reference a parallel such as Indy to track Morel growth with a reasonable amount of accuracy, up North, Lake Michigan has a significant effect on where and when the Morels are up. Please search, review and provide feedback. Shroom on my friends.


----------



## mmh

deerslayer5656 said:


> We are right there with ya hunted in waterloo forest last weekend to only find 5 so know on a 7 hour drive from Indiana to go farther north to try and find some my wife has been with me and is hoping my mushroom OCD goes away after this trip just want to find a few could of bought several pounds with the gas and park money but nooooo way gotta find my own good luck all


A Shroomer MUST Shroom


----------



## elmgirl

mmh said:


> For those up North now and for those that may go in the future. I have a suggestion that may help, Search the USDA growing zones for the state of Michigan. I think you will find that Michigan is a totally different Cat than Indiana when it comes to Mushroom hunting. Here we can reference a parallel such as Indy to track Morel growth with a reasonable amount of accuracy, up North, Lake Michigan has a significant effect on where and when the Morels are up. Please search, review and provide feedback. Shroom on my friends.


Is there a website for this


----------



## deleted

Somebody note the date and time...
For the first time in six years I've gone dry. I don't have a good joke or a jab to throw at T Tom. There's always something good I could throw at finder or nosky daddy....I got nothin...
Hell Elmgirl and bmeister must think I've died..lmao. I haven't hit on either one of them in a while now.
Have I finally lost my edge...will I get the back by next spring ?
An even Wade... he's a walkin talkin Target but but I can only think of nice things to say about him...I go to see my shrink next week, mabie she can get me back on track but I doubt it.
Is there anyone left that might be able to cheer me up..you know... throw a cheep shot, tell me a momma joke, make fun of my beard, anything ?...well for now I'll just roll a big ass fatty, get my Beam out of the fridge and have a good cry...that always takes the edge off. Till better days , peace out....Verno


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Somebody note the date and time...
> For the first time in six years I've gone dry. I don't have a good joke or a jab to throw at T Tom. There's always something good I could throw at finder or nosky daddy....I got nothin...
> Hell Elmgirl and bmeister must think I've died..lmao. I haven't hit on either one of them in a while now.
> Have I finally lost my edge...will I get the back by next spring ?
> An even Wade... he's a walkin talkin Target but but I can only think of nice things to say about him...I go to see my shrink next week, mabie she can get me back on track but I doubt it.
> Is there anyone left that might be able to cheer me up..you know... throw a cheep shot, tell me a momma joke, make fun of my beard, anything ?...well for now I'll just roll a big ass fatty, get my Beam out of the fridge and have a good cry...that always takes the edge off. Till better days , peace out....Verno


A little time with the HEAD NURSE...
Could get you feeling better for a Few Minutes ..


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> Is there a website for this


Just search, USDA growing zones for the state of Michigan and you should find what you are looking for. Hope things are going good.


----------



## elmgirl

@deerslayer any luck


----------



## mmh

The Turtle parade is in full swing. I live in a housing subdivision with numerous small swamps around. Every neighbor tells me they head to the same swamp in the center of our area. Have had to use a snow shovel and a big trash can to corral a big Snapper. Today 90 degrees, found one on my concrete driveway about the size of my thumbnail. I carried the little guy to the nearest wetland.


----------



## john w. yoakum

elmgirl said:


> @deerslayer any luck


have you had any luck since you got to michigan ??


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> Somebody note the date and time...
> For the first time in six years I've gone dry. I don't have a good joke or a jab to throw at T Tom. There's always something good I could throw at finder or nosky daddy....I got nothin...
> Hell Elmgirl and bmeister must think I've died..lmao. I haven't hit on either one of them in a while now.
> Have I finally lost my edge...will I get the back by next spring ?
> An even Wade... he's a walkin talkin Target but but I can only think of nice things to say about him...I go to see my shrink next week, mabie she can get me back on track but I doubt it.
> Is there anyone left that might be able to cheer me up..you know... throw a cheep shot, tell me a momma joke, make fun of my beard, anything ?...well for now I'll just roll a big ass fatty, get my Beam out of the fridge and have a good cry...that always takes the edge off. Till better days , peace out....Verno


I feel that I speak for all of us when I say that this should not be of a great concern to anyone. The Vern brain will re load and be the same we have all gotten used to.


----------



## elmgirl

Daily report today was a rough day to say the least....as cheechie n chong in a smoke filled 2 seater s10 we got pulled over by michigans finest state boys....my old man was doin 78 in a 55 i mean really i get on the phone w vern and got distracted from my constant nagging reminding him of his lead foot after resolving that we got back on the road lost lots of valuable time in the woods but once in the woods i took a fall down a hill as usual....and walaaa a golden shroom unfortunately it was getting late so we wrapped up w these few will try again tomorrow


----------



## deerslayer5656

We hunted north and west of baldwin off of hgw 10 in national forest recreation area found 0 i hunted around pin oak and big tooth aspen i am starting to think im not sure how to shroom hunt lol terrible year for me time to put up the walking stick break out the boat and poles and start fishing good luck all and thanks elm girl and mmh for your help hope you guys tear them up


----------



## elmgirl

john w. yoakum said:


> have you had any luck since you got to michigan ??


Today just a few


----------



## elmgirl

deerslayer5656 said:


> We hunted north and west of baldwin off of hgw 10 in national forest recreation area found 0 i hunted around pin oak and big tooth aspen i am starting to think im not sure how to shroom hunt lol terrible year for me time to put up the walking stick break out the boat and poles and start fishing good luck all and thanks elm girl and mmh for your help hope you guys tear them up


Deerslayer are you from indiana?


----------



## celticcurl

deerslayer5656 said:


> Thank you ELMGIRL we hunted around boyne area today found nothing we will be heading to baldwin tmw morn and giving that a try really appreciated the heads up you all have been great at passing along info if i get into them will def, pass it along


How did you folks who hit the Baldwin area fare?

In What kind of condition were the ones you found?

I'm heading up tomorrow and need to decided how far north to go.


----------



## deleted

deerslayer5656 said:


> We hunted north and west of baldwin off of hgw 10 in national forest recreation area found 0 i hunted around pin oak and big tooth aspen i am starting to think im not sure how to shroom hunt lol terrible year for me time to put up the walking stick break out the boat and poles and start fishing good luck all and thanks elm girl and mmh for your help hope you guys tear them up


For God's sake, don't take any advice from that newb @elmgirl.. she's lucky to be alive.. LMBO


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> I feel that I speak for all of us when I say that this should not be of a great concern to anyone. The Vern brain will re load and be the same we have all gotten used to.


A few tweaks with my meds and I am starting to feel a little better...I just wish that the meds were legal..


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> For God's sake, don't take any advice from that newb @elmgirl.. she's lucky to be alive.. LMBO


@vern im a newb like ur a virgin


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> @vern im a newb like ur a virgin


@elmgirl ..Elmgirl you got me so excited I looked at Robin and said "We could Run up there for a Couple of days"..
And for about 10 seconds I had forgotten...
We can't we gotta stay and work in Our Garlic  fighting to get ahead of the weeds..
Yall two better get to sleep up there..
Night Now..


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> @elmgirl ..Elmgirl you got me so excited I looked at Robin and said "We could Run up there for a Couple of days"..
> And for about 10 seconds I had forgotten...
> We can't we gotta stay and work in Our Garlic  fighting to get ahead of the weeds..
> Yall two better get to sleep up there..
> Night Now..
> View attachment 8006
> View attachment 8007


That sucks can't go but it don't take long for them damn weeds to overrun stuff


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> @elmgirl ..Elmgirl you got me so excited I looked at Robin and said "We could Run up there for a Couple of days"..
> And for about 10 seconds I had forgotten...
> We can't we gotta stay and work in Our Garlic  fighting to get ahead of the weeds..
> Yall two better get to sleep up there..
> Night Now..
> View attachment 8006
> View attachment 8007


Your not missing anything @wade even the michigan lpcals say this is the worst season theyve had in yrs sure ppl are finding and come out w bag fulls but nothing like normal yrs , most here blame it on the fact they had a blizzard just weeks ago! If u dont live here u have to WORK hard for them this season


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Your not missing anything @wade even the michigan lpcals say this is the worst season theyve had in yrs sure ppl are finding and come out w bag fulls but nothing like normal yrs , most here blame it on the fact they had a blizzard just weeks ago! If u dont live here u have to WORK hard for them this season


Let's All Just..
Keep on Smiling and Enjoy Our Hunt @elmgirl and Everyone, 
"The Hundred Year Hunt Will Happen Again in Our Lifetime"


----------



## deerslayer5656

We also had everyone that lived in area,s we hunted tell us it was a bad year for them this year there also but we got to walk and see woods we have never been in always enjoyable was up there 2 weekends in a row and the shrooms won in the hide and seek game back in indiana this morning elmgirl yes we live in indiana east and south of indy


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> @vern im a newb like ur a virgin


I still remember the night I lost my virginity...i was scared ...it was dark...I was all alone...
Afterwards I lit a fatty, ..looked at my right hand and said...was it good for you..


----------



## deleted

Ain't it nice to have this three day weekend. Some spend time with there family and friends, some head to there favorite lake or campground, some have more time to hunt for the elusive shrooms and I hope that we all remember how we got this nice long weekend...
*
Don't forget the men and women who gave there lives so that we could have the freedoms that we hold so dear..*


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> @noskydaddy ..I just whatched that movie


I knows its crappy, but I thought it was a good crappy! Better than bad crappy!
The end is cool.

Have you seen *Paranormal Activity*?


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> Somebody note the date and time...
> For the first time in six years I've gone dry. I don't have a good joke or a jab to throw at T Tom. There's always something good I could throw at finder or nosky daddy....I got nothin...
> Hell Elmgirl and bmeister must think I've died..lmao. I haven't hit on either one of them in a while now.
> Have I finally lost my edge...will I get the back by next spring ?
> An even Wade... he's a walkin talkin Target but but I can only think of nice things to say about him...I go to see my shrink next week, mabie she can get me back on track but I doubt it.
> Is there anyone left that might be able to cheer me up..you know... throw a cheep shot, tell me a momma joke, make fun of my beard, anything ?...well for now I'll just roll a big ass fatty, get my Beam out of the fridge and have a good cry...that always takes the edge off. Till better days , peace out....Verno


Hello hello! Lifeline to @vern! I just saw this buddy. 
By now I hope you are feeling better. 

I think you already know the battle never ends,
but it is also never a permanent state either.

A paradox indeed.

Fickle is the nature of the creative mind. 
That's what I've experienced.

I had a couple thoughts, if you'll humor me...

1) Maybe join a nature walk group? A bird watching group? 
A foraging group, a mushroom group, and plant study group? 

If it doesn't yet exist, start one! As you can see, people are interested. 
Photographing nature is also highly therapeutic too. 

2) Have you considered the advances being made in the psychedelic field? 

All jokes aside, they are discovering the benefits of LSD, Psilocybin, MDMA on "resetting the brain" that gets stuck in a rut. A brain that is resistant to current Rx therapies such as SSRIs, SNRIs, etc.

Michael Pollan's new book is getting fanfare on this topic. _
How to Change Your Mind_. (2018)

3) I am encouraged to hear you have a therapist. 
Could you increase frequency in times of need? 
Even if it's just one extra meeting per month?

4) How is your diet? Crappy food affects brain chemistry! 
Can I suggest *completely *removing added sugar and refined grains? 
Easier said than done but it can be done. 
Juice, pop, pies, cakes, cereal, granola bars, cookies, etc, etc, etc.

There are a million and one advertising tricks they use to make 
us think things are healthy but are total garbage. 

Refined grains is a HUGE one. You can get enough 
fiber with ample plant life and fruit.

Ok, I made some assumptions Vern, but I just 
wanted to list some that MIGHT help if they apply. 
That's an IF buddy!


----------



## elmgirl

10:30 brunch came out w 7 greys will head back in the woods shortly


deerslayer5656 said:


> We also had everyone that lived in area,s we hunted tell us it was a bad year for them this year there also but we got to walk and see woods we have never been in always enjoyable was up there 2 weekends in a row and the shrooms won in the hide and seek game back in indiana this morning elmgirl yes we live in indiana east and south of indy


Ok . We r in cloverdale found a few this morning n heading home... Good luck next year


----------



## guff76

Happy memorial day everyone 
Thank you so much to all the service men and women out there past, present, and future!


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> I knows its crappy, but I thought it was a good crappy! Better than bad crappy!
> The end is cool.
> 
> Have you seen *Paranormal Activity*?


No.. I'll watch it tonight


----------



## wade

WAR !..HUH..!
GOOD GOD YALL..!!
WHAT IS IT GOOD..! FOR..!!
KICK'N BAD PEOPLE'S ASSES..!!!
MAY I HAVE MORE BULLETS PLEASE
YES !!!
Thank You !!!


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> No.. I'll watch it tonight


Nice. I'm glad ur still taking my recommendation after CREEP. 

But I think you'll like Paranormal Activity.


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> @elmgirl ..Elmgirl you got me so excited I looked at Robin and said "We could Run up there for a Couple of days"..
> And for about 10 seconds I had forgotten...
> We can't we gotta stay and work in Our Garlic  fighting to get ahead of the weeds..
> Yall two better get to sleep up there..
> Night Now..
> View attachment 8006
> View attachment 8007


I like it. I love it. I want some more of it!


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Hello hello! Lifeline to @vern! I just saw this buddy.
> By now I hope you are feeling better.
> 
> I think you already know the battle never ends,
> but it is also never a permanent state either.
> 
> A paradox indeed.
> 
> Fickle is the nature of the creative mind.
> That's what I've experienced.
> 
> I had a couple thoughts, if you'll humor me...
> 
> 1) Maybe join a nature walk group? A bird watching group?
> A foraging group, a mushroom group, and plant study group?
> 
> If it doesn't yet exist, start one! As you can see, people are interested.
> Photographing nature is also highly therapeutic too.
> 
> 2) Have you considered the advances being made in the psychedelic field?
> 
> All jokes aside, they are discovering the benefits of LSD, Psilocybin, MDMA on "resetting the brain" that gets stuck in a rut. A brain that is resistant to current Rx therapies such as SSRIs, SNRIs, etc.
> 
> Michael Pollan's new book is getting fanfare on this topic.
> _How to Change Your Mind_. (2018)
> 
> 3) I am encouraged to hear you have a therapist.
> Could you increase frequency in times of need?
> Even if it's just one extra meeting per month?
> 
> 4) How is your diet? Crappy food affects brain chemistry!
> Can I suggest *completely *removing added sugar and refined grains?
> Easier said than done but it can be done.
> Juice, pop, pies, cakes, cereal, granola bars, cookies, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> There are a million and one advertising tricks they use to make
> us think things are healthy but are total garbage.
> 
> Refined grains is a HUGE one. You can get enough
> fiber with ample plant life and fruit.
> 
> Ok, I made some assumptions Vern, but I just
> wanted to list some that MIGHT help if they apply.
> That's an IF buddy!


Thanks so much for your input my good friend.
Your words of wisdom mean a great deal to me... I only have one comment to make.....
*WTF...*
I guess im better at this than I ever thought possible...lmaoare you the only one that didn't recognize my dry sense of humor..
At any rate, thanks for your concern for my mental health but next time...try not to be quite so gullable...it's ME for God's sake.


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> Thanks so much for your input my good friend.
> Your words of wisdom mean a great deal to me... I only have one comment to make.....
> *WTF...*
> I guess im better at this than I ever thought possible...lmaoare you the only one that didn't recognize my dry sense of humor..
> At any rate, thanks for your concern for my mental health but next time...try not to be quite so gullable...it's ME for God's sake.


_You rat bastard! LOL_


----------



## Inthewild

@guff76 My son and I both carry number 7 irons and were out in a big valley pushing for mushrooms, well unannounced to me a 350-400 lb black bear crosses a creek towards him. He almost has a heart attack at age 23. He calls out for me, then bear backs off, only to find he was being stalked 300yds later. Now it was time to fly outta that area. Hell we always carry weapons, no so in 92 degree heat. We moved over to another morel area and I swung my Morel Club through the underbrush by a tree only to have a baby fawn bolt out. Crazy day. Good day.


----------



## wade

Inthewild said:


> @guff76 My son and I both carry number 7 irons and were out in a big valley pushing for mushrooms, well unannounced to me a 350-400 lb black bear crosses a creek towards him. He almost has a heart attack at age 23. He calls out for me, then bear backs off, only to find he was being stalked 300yds later. Now it was time to fly outta that area. Hell we always carry weapons, no so in 92 degree heat. We moved over to another morel area and I swung my Morel Club through the underbrush by a tree only to have a baby fawn bolt out. Crazy day. Good day.


Howdy @Inthewild .. Wade here..
I like it Right Here in Good ol Monroe County Indiana .
There's Nothing in this Area that is gonna Try to Get Me..
Likewise in Lancaster County Pennsylvania..
Still I say.. Carry a Big Pistol!!


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> _You rat bastard! LOL_


Now that parts true..lmao


----------



## Inthewild

wade said:


> Howdy @Inthewild .. Wade here..
> I like it Right Here in Good ol Monroe County Indiana .
> There's Nothing in this Area that is gonna Try to Get Me..
> Likewise in Lancaster County Pennsylvania..
> Still I say.. Carry a Big Pistol!!


Please clarify BIG. Like this 357 Magnum, or larger, like the BFR? BFR weighs a lot. Some times I only carry one plastic bag in with me for weight reasons. Learned the hard way yesterday, I had to go back for more bags. Should have learned more from @Mother load


----------



## Mother load

Inthewild said:


> Please clarify BIG. Like this 357 Magnum, or larger, like the BFR? BFR weighs a lot. Some times I only carry one plastic bag in with me for weight reasons. Learned the hard way yesterday, I had to go back for more bags. Should have learned more from @Mother load


You can’t hide. I want my 7 mushrooms


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> WAR !..HUH..!
> GOOD GOD YALL..!!
> WHAT IS IT GOOD..! FOR..!!
> KICK'N BAD PEOPLE'S ASSES..!!!
> MAY I HAVE MORE BULLETS PLEASE
> YES !!!
> Thank You !!!


Wade, Edwin Starr the singer?


----------



## mmh

Inthewild said:


> Please clarify BIG. Like this 357 Magnum, or larger, like the BFR? BFR weighs a lot. Some times I only carry one plastic bag in with me for weight reasons. Learned the hard way yesterday, I had to go back for more bags. Should have learned more from @Mother load


I think a BFR may be a bit excessive but you certainly can dispatch Sasquatch or any thing else that may get in your way. I think you could probably use it to cut down unwanted trees to make your trip through the woods easier.


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> @vern HE IS BACK AT IT..
> Yall tap your foot and Sing this... ... ... ...
> He's Big Morel Picker..
> He's got Golden Fingers..
> And he's Loved Everywhere He Goes..
> He Post about Beauty...
> And He Post about Truth...
> And He's Always... Just Taken a Toke...
> That Right...
> He takes All kinds of Pills...
> That Give Him All Kind of Thrills..
> But...The Thrill He's Never Known...
> Is the Thrill that'l Get ya ...
> When Your Up North Pick'n ...
> in a MOREL ZONE ..
> Yep..
> MOREL ZONE... ... ... ...
> Someday Vern's a gonna go there..
> To the ZONE..
> May or May Not Find'um, Man He Don't Care!
> In the Zone..
> We'll All See His Smiling Face..
> As Verns a Hunt'n in the MOREL ZONE...


Cover of the Rolling stone but who is the artist?


----------



## mmh

Some family just returned home from horse back riding up North. They do not hunt Morels but can identify them. Stumbled across 6 big yellows east of the interstate. This is the most confusing and frustrating season ever. I have always had more questions about Morels than answers but thought I solved one question here and there. ( I was foolish to think so) This season has set me back a lot and with the dead Ash situation and the cutting of them up North. I have to pretty much re-boot with educating myself on the different trees that I can hunt under and find different areas. But I Will Shroom On. Thank you my friends for being part of the Fungi world.


----------



## wade

mmh said:


> Wade, Edwin Starr the singer?


Yep..Edwin


----------



## wade

mmh said:


> Cover of the Rolling stone but who is the artist?


Dr. Hook...
Man what an Awesome time in Our Music History ,
I may have been 10 yr old


----------



## wade

Inthewild said:


> Please clarify BIG. Like this 357 Magnum, or larger, like the BFR? BFR weighs a lot. Some times I only carry one plastic bag in with me for weight reasons. Learned the hard way yesterday, I had to go back for more bags. Should have learned more from @Mother load


Now ...That's What I'm Talkin About


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> Walk softly and carry a big carrot


Yes..the carrot..that's CRAZY 
SO CRAZY THAT IT JUST MIGHT WORK


----------



## guff76

Inthewild said:


> @guff76 My son and I both carry number 7 irons and were out in a big valley pushing for mushrooms, well unannounced to me a 350-400 lb black bear crosses a creek towards him. He almost has a heart attack at age 23. He calls out for me, then bear backs off, only to find he was being stalked 300yds later. Now it was time to fly outta that area. Hell we always carry weapons, no so in 92 degree heat. We moved over to another morel area and I swung my Morel Club through the underbrush by a tree only to have a baby fawn bolt out. Crazy day. Good day.


Damn A bear? What a 7 iron do lol definitely a side arm of some sort.
You definitely can find the fawns cause didn't have a pic of one you had found before


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> Yes..the carrot..that's CRAZY
> SO CRAZY THAT IT JUST MIGHT WORK


Yea a carrot that shoots ball bearings lol


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Some family just returned home from horse back riding up North. They do not hunt Morels but can identify them. Stumbled across 6 big yellows east of the interstate. This is the most confusing and frustrating season ever. I have always had more questions about Morels than answers but thought I solved one question here and there. ( I was foolish to think so) This season has set me back a lot and with the dead Ash situation and the cutting of them up North. I have to pretty much re-boot with educating myself on the different trees that I can hunt under and find different areas. But I Will Shroom On. Thank you my friends for being part of the Fungi world.


The elusive Morel, could be the most mysterious fungi of them all...they release millions of spores yet you may only find a half dozen on a good day. You might find them in your backyard but none in a ten thousand acre forest. Celticurl last week found four lbs and many of them were found under more than one Oak tree...go figure..lol. my list of trees that they have been found under gets longer every year.
Several of our good friends here made big efforts traveling great distances only to come home with speeding tickets and empty sacks... next year it may be twenty pounds..lol.
It's a good thing that we enjoy the hunt as well as finding the treasure.
Let's hope that next year will be the one that makes this year fade from our memorie as we fill up our bags.
Till then...have sweet dreams about the motherloads we will find once again.........peace out, Vern..


----------



## Inthewild

guff76 said:


> Damn A bear? What a 7 iron do lol definitely a side arm of some sort.
> You definitely can find the fawns cause didn't have a pic of one you had found before


Yup, actually twins.


----------



## elmgirl

Mushroom season is my favorite time of the year anyone that knows me, knows i spend most of april and may in the woods searching like a mad woman. This year with my daughter graduating and me being an emotional disaster i hunted WAY less than usual and here i am heading home from "that dream" trip to michigan that trip you swear everytime your gonna hit the jackpot....lmbo this year was the worst season ive ever had however i was blessed enough to be leaving michigan with about 2 1/2 lbs. Its not over yet roadsiding home from cadillac to kalamazoo!


----------



## clutch2412

elmgirl said:


> Mushroom season is my favorite time of the year anyone that knows me, knows i spend most of april and may in the woods searching like a mad woman. This year with my daughter graduating and me being an emotional disaster i hunted WAY less than usual and here i am heading home from "that dream" trip to michigan that trip you swear everytime your gonna hit the jackpot....lmbo this year was the worst season ive ever had however i was blessed enough to be leaving michigan with about 2 1/2 lbs. Its not over yet roadsiding home from cadillac to kalamazoo!


You go Elmgirl! Been following this thread from the start. Thank you everybody here in Indiana and neighboring states. Hope you hit a pile on your way back home. Very jealous over here in Ct.


----------



## deleted

clutch2412 said:


> You go Elmgirl! Been following this thread from the start. Thank you everybody here in Indiana and neighboring states. Hope you hit a pile on your way back home. Very jealous over here in Ct.


Man that's the greatest avatar ever..lmao


----------



## clutch2412

vern said:


> Man that's the greatest avatar ever..lmao


Vern. You are the best! My gf sent that to me right before the season. I was like yeah...everybody here has that exact brain! We are all nuts. But good people.


----------



## deleted

clutch2412 said:


> Vern. You are the best! My gf sent that to me right before the season. I was like yeah...everybody here has that exact brain! We are all nuts. But good people.


Good girlfriend..lol


----------



## clutch2412

vern said:


> Good girlfriend..lol


Haha! The best! Late April thru late May I am an absentee bf. She used to try and go on runs with me. 12 hr. days put an end to that. I will make it up to her. Or at least try.


----------



## Mother load

elmgirl said:


> Mushroom season is my favorite time of the year anyone that knows me, knows i spend most of april and may in the woods searching like a mad woman. This year with my daughter graduating and me being an emotional disaster i hunted WAY less than usual and here i am heading home from "that dream" trip to michigan that trip you swear everytime your gonna hit the jackpot....lmbo this year was the worst season ive ever had however i was blessed enough to be leaving michigan with about 2 1/2 lbs. Its not over yet roadsiding home from cadillac to kalamazoo!


You might want to try Minnesota next year. I did great in what many call a bad year.


----------



## clutch2412

Mother load said:


> You might want to try Minnesota next year. I did great in what many call a bad year.


I have a friend in Minnesota. I need to visit. Been watching you crack the piss out of em! Nice job.


----------



## Mother load

clutch2412 said:


> I have a friend in Minnesota. I need to visit. Been watching you crack the piss out of em! Nice job.


Doing my last guide service today. I know less now than I did my first year.if you Told me you can find them after a week off near 100 degree days I would of laughed at you. Now I’m thinking a Yuma Arizona hunt in December lol


----------



## clutch2412

Mother load said:


> Doing my last guide service today. I know less now than I did my first year.if you Told me you can find them after a week off near 100 degree days I would of laughed at you. Now I’m thinking a Yuma Arizona hunt in December lol


Yup. You too my friend are an addict. It's beautiful. Haha.


----------



## elmgirl

Mother load said:


> You might want to try Minnesota next year. I did great in what many call a bad year.


I saw they did real good... Glad you had a good season


----------



## Mother load

clutch2412 said:


> I have a friend in Minnesota. I need to visit. Been watching you crack the piss out of em! Nice job.


I know it’s wrong to take what’s not yours. But if I was a thief the first thing I would take is the awesome avatar you have. I won’t,but wouldn’t be surprised if many do. Seems so fitting for the many hardcore people I know including me.


----------



## deerslayer5656

Thought bout going there next year myself good luck to those still at it and I always carry a pistol looking for shrooms I thought that's why they called it mushroom hunting plus don't want to come up on a couple of those deleverance boys poor old ned did lol


----------



## Mother load

deerslayer5656 said:


> Thought bout going there next year myself good luck to those still at it and I always carry a pistol looking for shrooms I thought that's why they called it mushroom hunting plus don't want to come up on a couple of those deleverance boys poor old ned did lol


Trying to figure out how to do a hunt and cookout with other addicts. Not so willing to show 20 people my spots lol. Maybe I should just change my name to stump chaser and just do it. Then again we have Yuma AZ. I know that’s never been picked.


----------



## elmgirl

Well i told you its not over til the fat lady sings lol....and i aint singing yet need to find a motherlode on the way home!
Roadsiding Cadillac gave us 4 nice size yellas. Spent a good 2 hrs hopping in and out now back on the road....


----------



## deleted

Mother load said:


> Trying to figure out how to do a hunt and cookout with other addicts. Not so willing to show 20 people my spots lol. Maybe I should just change my name to stump chaser and just do it. Then again we have Yuma AZ. I know that’s never been picked.


Don't miss next year's foray if you get the chance pal


----------



## clutch2412

Mother load said:


> I know it’s wrong to take what’s not yours. But if I was a thief the first thing I would take is the awesome avatar you have. I won’t,but wouldn’t be surprised if many do. Seems so fitting for the many hardcore people I know including me.


----------



## clutch2412

That avatar is for anybody and everybody Mother Load. Use it. Share it. Maybe it should be the logo for this site! Not sure if there are copyright issues though? Lol. This morel stuff is for real! I love hunting all shrooms but hunting morels is something magical. Morel hangovers hurt man!


----------



## elmgirl

clutch2412 said:


> You go Elmgirl! Been following this thread from the start. Thank you everybody here in Indiana and neighboring states. Hope you hit a pile on your way back home. Very jealous over here in Ct.


Hows the shrooming there


----------



## Mother load

Ds h uhh u


vern said:


> Don't miss next year's foray if you get the chance pal


where do I find that info? Must be a post somehow I missed. Old age ?


----------



## clutch2412

elmgirl said:


> Hows the shrooming there


I had a very good year. It was strange though. Many spots didn't produce at all. But some were far better than any year. Our Spring here was like yours. Cold and late. Then boom! Hot. I took a vacay in early May. Did more fishing than shroomin! Just kept at it. A friend texted me in Ct today....he found 3 fresh ones. I could have killed him! Haha. I might try one last time. Just trying to find some energy. I guess I'm (like others here) hunting thru you.


----------



## deleted

Mother load said:


> Ds h uhh u
> 
> where do I find that info? Must be a post somehow I missed. Old age ?


It must have been pre you on the board..lmao.
I put it together, it was on April the 21st at Lake Monroe. was our first time for everybody to meet each other. we camped over night, we had a total blast.
if I can find the post I put up, ill send it to you pal.


----------



## Mother load

vern said:


> It must have been pre you on the board..lmao.
> I put it together, it was on April the 21st at Lake Monroe. was our first time for everybody to meet each other. we camped over night, we had a total blast.
> if I can find the post I put up, ill send it to you pal.


Please do. Trying to do that in MN. Not sure how im going to do it. But think it would be fun.


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Well i told you its not over til the fat lady sings lol....and i aint singing yet need to find a motherlode on the way home!
> Roadsiding Cadillac gave us 4 nice size yellas. Spent a good 2 hrs hopping in and out now back on the road....


 Bring it on Home @elmgirl ..
You've Done Good


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> Dr. Hook...
> Man what an Awesome time in Our Music History ,
> I may have been 10 yr old


Wade, you do a great job of making songs you own.


----------



## elmgirl

Well I have officially crossed back into Indiana and i have to hang it up for the year....what started off this years hunt was my old man runnin his mouth about being the better mushroom hunter, lol biggest mistake he could have made so we had this little challenge going on if i found more than him at the end of the season he would give me the props I deserve.... Challenge gladly accepted, but see he knew he was about to get a run for his money he non stop says hes a better hunter than me but then when he thinks im not listening ill here him tellin his buddies imma beast when it comes to shootin lol he always wants to be better than me at everything typical man lol today he admitted as agreed upon that i am a kick ass mushroom hunter said i should change my name to morel killer while it wasnt our record season i found the majority of our shrooms this season and today all but 1! I have a love for mushroom hunting that most do not understand, i have entered the woods spur of the moment in ankle length skirt barefoot to check a tree, ive ran off countless roads staring at trees, i have walked countless hours and made it to the tops of steep hills that i looked down on and could not believe i did that then my thought would be how in the hell am i gonna get back down.... Ive been lost too many times and that will be the one thing i sharpen up on (my lack of paying attention due to drooling over trees) i have learned ALOT this season so thank you to everyone on these forums for all your help with tips and leads its fun learning from so many people that share in this addiction! I am glad i got to meet the few i did at the foray and sad that i missed out on meeting so many. This trip cost us a speeding ticket i dropped and shattered my phone and now we have a tail light out continuously blowing fuses and i am so ready to get home unpacked and on to my daughters graduation weekend it is such a bittersweet time for me she is the last of my 5 babies i guess from here on out i might just make camp in Michigan during May! Oh i almost forgot we saw a giant turtle and 2 moose up close ran by us in the woods was awesome! Ill be pickin me tons of chicken this fall ( for all pic criticers the shrooms in the plastic ice bag are only in there to sit on the ice I USED A MESH BAG!) those are the roadside shrooms after cadillac hope everyone has a blessed year


----------



## deleted

Mother load said:


> Please do. Trying to do that in MN. Not sure how im going to do it. But think it would be fun.


this is the page link for the foray info.
https://www.morels.com/threads/2018-indiana-morel-update.95635/page-156#post-110655


----------



## elmgirl

@mmh was tryin to send u a personal msg but couldnt figure it out but i remembered reading that you were scouting the burns? Since there r so many and noone could possibly know which one im referring to i guess i will tell you this i dont know alot about the burns weve been checking a few the past two yrs going up this year we found about ten burn morels i heard a few ppl that were going home and could no longer check it that if they got some rain it would probably set that place on fire apparently atleast 3 other ppl had found a dozen or so . it is easily accessible for being a burnsite


----------



## Mother load

vern said:


> this is the page link for the foray info.
> https://www.morels.com/threads/2018-indiana-morel-update.95635/page-156#post-110655


Thank you sir. So what was the beer consumption vs morels? Anything you would of done different? Less people? More? And I would like to ask those that attended for help as well. looking for help from someone on MN board too. So Garth brooks or Metallica lol


----------



## deleted

_*So now what...its all over just like that.*_
_*All of the horses are back in the stable...*_
_*Well you wont get rid of me as easy as that..lol. ill still be hanging around for a while*_
_*here and there. im gonna try and learn some new things about all of that other stuff that grows out there. im really lookin forward to finding some Chants and Chickens and such *_

_*So to everybody else...guess well be seeing you about March 2019...*_
_*Peace out....Vern *_


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> _*So now what...its all over just like that.*_
> _*All of the horses are back in the stable...*_
> _*Well you wont get rid of me as easy as that..lol. ill still be hanging around for a while*_
> _*here and there. im gonna try and learn some new things about all of that other stuff that grows out there. im really lookin forward to finding some Chants and Chickens and such *_
> 
> _*So to everybody else...guess well be seeing you about March 2019...*_
> _*Peace out....Vern *_


@vern lol we were driving thru some rain on way home n the old man says you wanna give it one last shot? I said what do u think....we will keep watching posts forums and waiting to hear from up north contacts never know we might go back up


----------



## deleted

Mother load said:


> Thank you sir. So what was the beer consumption vs morels? Anything you would of done different? Less people? More? And I would like to ask those that attended for help as well. looking for help from someone on MN board too. So Garth brooks or Metallica lol


Pal things couldnt have gone much better than it did ,, lmao
there was about 26 people showed up. we ate like kings and drank like bikers, and there was a grand total of one shroom found (i think), never got to see it in person..haha but i trust finder.
i have some surprises for the next one.


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> @vern lol we were driving thru some rain on way home n the old man says you wanna give it one last shot? I said what do u think....we will keep watching posts forums and waiting to hear from up north contacts never know we might go back up


LMBO, after i read your six page post...i said to myself...its hard to believe that she wont go back up again if she hears something.....ill keep the lights on for ya..


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> LMBO, after i read your six page post...i said to myself...its hard to believe that she wont go back up again if she hears something.....ill keep the lights on for ya..


Lol! Love ya @vern ( not flirtin w ya i still dont have a motor for my boat yet!) But seriously love ya on this forum you are the life of the forum! Seriously hope you get to hunt Michigan next year it is a rush....


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Lol! Love ya @vern ( not flirtin w ya i still dont have a motor for my boat yet!) But seriously love ya on this forum you are the life of the forum! Seriously hope you get to hunt Michigan next year it is a rush....


Thank you so much for that Tammy, it means a lot coming from you kiddo. next year is gonna be great, i can feel it in my old bones..lol.
I know that i can be a pain in the ass sometimes but i really, really do care about all of you !
I have made friendships here that i have never had in the real world..Hell, this is the real world to me..hahaha........anyways, i love all of you maniacs


----------



## Inthewild

elmgirl said:


> Well I have officially crossed back into Indiana and i have to hang it up for the year....what started off this years hunt was my old man runnin his mouth about being the better mushroom hunter, lol biggest mistake he could have made so we had this little challenge going on if i found more than him at the end of the season he would give me the props I deserve.... Challenge gladly accepted, but see he knew he was about to get a run for his money he non stop says hes a better hunter than me but then when he thinks im not listening ill here him tellin his buddies imma beast when it comes to shootin lol he always wants to be better than me at everything typical man lol today he admitted as agreed upon that i am a kick ass mushroom hunter said i should change my name to morel killer while it wasnt our record season i found the majority of our shrooms this season and today all but 1! I have a love for mushroom hunting that most do not understand, i have entered the woods spur of the moment in ankle length skirt barefoot to check a tree, ive ran off countless roads staring at trees, i have walked countless hours and made it to the tops of steep hills that i looked down on and could not believe i did that then my thought would be how in the hell am i gonna get back down.... Ive been lost too many times and that will be the one thing i sharpen up on (my lack of paying attention due to drooling over trees) i have learned ALOT this season so thank you to everyone on these forums for all your help with tips and leads its fun learning from so many people that share in this addiction! I am glad i got to meet the few i did at the foray and sad that i missed out on meeting so many. This trip cost us a speeding ticket i dropped and shattered my phone and now we have a tail light out continuously blowing fuses and i am so ready to get home unpacked and on to my daughters graduation weekend it is such a bittersweet time for me she is the last of my 5 babies i guess from here on out i might just make camp in Michigan during May! Oh i almost forgot we saw a giant turtle and 2 moose up close ran by us in the woods was awesome! Ill be pickin me tons of chicken this fall ( for all pic criticers the shrooms in the plastic ice bag are only in there to sit on the ice I USED A MESH BAG!) those are the roadside shrooms after cadillac hope everyone has a blessed year
> View attachment 8036
> View attachment 8037


I don't wanna burst your bubble on COW, but when you've partaken the morel, nothing else quiet compares. All fruits taste different, mushrooms the same. Good luck this summer/fall!


----------



## O H I O

Whats up all you Hoosiers!!

Elmgirl,
Don't give up on Michigan just yet. Thursday has some rain in the forecast. I just got home from the Gaylord area. I wont say more than Gaylord area , but I took my daughter and in just over a days hunt(10a.m. to 6p.m. on Monday and a 4hr morning hunt this morning) we came home with 350 all found on state land. 
I was up there Thursday just ahead of the mad rush from the holiday weekend and the wife and I came outta the woods in 2hrs with 1120 morels. We found them all under just 3 trees. Fresh popped. What a thrill. The daughter and I had to work a little harder for ours(13 miles of walking) and the skeeters where terrible.
My buddy and his son were up there for 3 days and he just texted me that they came home with 850. I saw their cooler full before we all hit the road back home and a lot of those where greys and small/fresh yellows.
I found most trees were already walked around many times but there were still fresh morels popping through the trampled undergrowth. My daughter almost always finds one or two more after I have already given up and walked on to another tree.
Anyway ,don't give up just yet. I think the big yellows are still to come.

































This is a picture of the 350 the daughter and I brought home today. The other pictures are from Thursdays Motherload that the wife and I found.


----------



## elmgirl

Inthewild said:


> I don't wanna burst your bubble on COW, but when you've partaken the morel, nothing else quiet compares. All fruits taste different, mushrooms the same. Good luck this summer/fall!


The morel is my fav but chicken of the woods fried is great or chicken parm is excellent


----------



## elmgirl

O H I O said:


> Whats up all you Hoosiers!!
> 
> Elmgirl,
> Don't give up on Michigan just yet. Thursday has some rain in the forecast. I just got home from the Gaylord area. I wont say more than Gaylord area , but I took my daughter and in just over a days hunt(10a.m. to 6p.m. on Monday and a 4hr morning hunt this morning) we came home with 350 all found on state land.
> I was up there Thursday just ahead of the mad rush from the holiday weekend and the wife and I came outta the woods in 2hrs with 1120 morels. We found them all under just 3 trees. Fresh popped. What a thrill. The daughter and I had to work a little harder for ours(13 miles of walking) and the skeeters where terrible.
> My buddy and his son were up there for 3 days and he just texted me that they came home with 850. I saw their cooler full before we all hit the road back home and a lot of those where greys and small/fresh yellows.
> I found most trees were already walked around many times but there were still fresh morels popping through the trampled undergrowth. My daughter almost always finds one or two more after I have already given up and walked on to another tree.
> Anyway ,don't give up just yet. I think the big yellows are still to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the 350 the daughter and I brought home today. The other pictures are from Thursdays Motherload that the wife and I found.


Mannn ive been trying to locate you on this forum all season lol i remembered you ran home with a ton last year


----------



## sb

OHIO - Simply magnificent!
. . . . esp the pics of them fruiting so closely and densely together.


----------



## O H I O

elmgirl said:


> Mannn ive been trying to locate you on this forum all season lol i remembered you ran home with a ton last year


I usually don't hop on here until the season is over or about over , but I saw that you posted about you and the hubby thinking of one more try and I gotta say I think there is still one more PoP that's gonna happen up there soon.


----------



## O H I O

sb said:


> OHIO - Simply magnificent!
> . . . . esp the pics of them fruiting so closely and densely together.


SB 
Thanks. I am a bit ashamed that I didn't take more pictures of the big clusters. They were everywhere. I knew it was a rare thing to see , but I was so excited. My wife had to tell me to calm down a couple times. One tree had 120 under it and there was 1000 under the other 2 trees and they were only 10 yards apart. Mushrooms as far as I could see.


----------



## elmgirl

O H I O said:


> I usually don't hop on here until the season is over or about over , but I saw that you posted about you and the hubby thinking of one more try and I gotta say I think there is still one more PoP that's gonna happen up there soon.


Well thx for the pics lol definitely has me on the edge of my seat npw lol! Have a blessed year, hope to see you bringin em home again next year that was some awesome finds!


----------



## O H I O

You are welcome. 
I didn't have nearly as good of a year here in Ohio , but most folks I talked to had a great season here. Funny how it goes. A lot of folks reported a slow season in the Gaylord area and I did great there.


----------



## elmgirl

@morelas must-shroom have a blessed year ill be lifting you up in prayers


----------



## deleted

O H I O said:


> You are welcome.
> I didn't have nearly as good of a year here in Ohio , but most folks I talked to had a great season here. Funny how it goes. A lot of folks reported a slow season in the Gaylord area and I did great there.


First off, congrats. i wanted to ask about the rest of the area away from your honey spot.
were they also plentiful elsewhere or just in that spot ?


----------



## guff76

I think I would pass the f out if saw that many in one spot lol


----------



## Mother load

vern said:


> Pal things couldnt have gone much better than it did ,, lmao
> there was about 26 people showed up. we ate like kings and drank like bikers, and there was a grand total of one shroom found (i think), never got to see it in person..haha but i trust finder.
> i have some surprises for the next one.


So how long did the person with one shroom laugh? Thanks again I’m starting to get ideas in my head now. Nice park, not near my spots, have it early( nobody will come if the honey holes are full) booze beer Jell-O shots and fire. Both Garth brooks and Metallica told me they are booked. So maybe another form of music. Is it just me or has anyone else noticed a large majority of morel fans are drinkers? Maybe bean bag toss and the old metal tip lawn darts are in order hell maybe even mumbley pegs is an option drunk and
Tossing a knife what could go bad?Oh the mind is working now lol


----------



## O H I O

vern said:


> First off, congrats. i wanted to ask about the rest of the area away from your honey spot.
> were they also plentiful elsewhere or just in that spot ?


Thanks Vern.
Gaylord area has a ton of state land. Not sure if all the spots are producing. I know my daughter and I walked 3 different areas (just over 13 miles of hiking according to her phone) to find those 350. All areas we went to produced mushrooms with enough walking. I will say , we hardly found a key tree area(Elm) that had not been stomped. We saw plenty of cut stems as well letting me know that there were for sure other successful hunters.
The hunt with the wife was a different story. We basically walked in and did a half hour walk and hit the motherload and picked for nearly 2hrs and then we were done.
My buddy and his son hunted 3 days and walked totally different areas as well. These guys did very well too but are the best mushroom hunters I have ever seen. League of their own.
I always want to go try Boyne Falls area and Traverse City area , but so far have never found the time to get to those areas. I think these areas will be great hunting as well if I ever make it there.
I saw folks hunting from the road stopping and checking key trees along the road. I think this tactic will also work well. The opening created from the road causes extra sunlight to get in maybe upwards to 20 yards into the woods helping get the ground temp up faster in those areas.
I hunt deep into the woods where some folks wont go. I have been turned around a few times , but a good compass will help a lot. Getting turned around is easy when wondering through a woods looking for trees and then going around trees with your head down. You look up and its like "where did I just come from?" Any hiking app on a cell phone will help a lot but always have to be mindful of battery power draining quickly. We keep a compact battery charger/booster in the backpack in case the phone needs a quick charge.

O H I O


----------



## deleted

O H I O said:


> Thanks Vern.
> Gaylord area has a ton of state land. Not sure if all the spots are producing. I know my daughter and I walked 3 different areas (just over 13 miles of hiking according to her phone) to find those 350. All areas we went to produced mushrooms with enough walking. I will say , we hardly found a key tree area(Elm) that had not been stomped. We saw plenty of cut stems as well letting me know that there were for sure other successful hunters.
> The hunt with the wife was a different story. We basically walked in and did a half hour walk and hit the motherload and picked for nearly 2hrs and then we were done.
> My buddy and his son hunted 3 days and walked totally different areas as well. These guys did very well too but are the best mushroom hunters I have ever seen. League of their own.
> I always want to go try Boyne Falls area and Traverse City area , but so far have never found the time to get to those areas. I think these areas will be great hunting as well if I ever make it there.
> I saw folks hunting from the road stopping and checking key trees along the road. I think this tactic will also work well. The opening created from the road causes extra sunlight to get in maybe upwards to 20 yards into the woods helping get the ground temp up faster in those areas.
> I hunt deep into the woods where some folks wont go. I have been turned around a few times , but a good compass will help a lot. Getting turned around is easy when wondering through a woods looking for trees and then going around trees with your head down. You look up and its like "where did I just come from?" Any hiking app on a cell phone will help a lot but always have to be mindful of battery power draining quickly. We keep a compact battery charger/booster in the backpack in case the phone needs a quick charge.
> 
> O H I O


Thats awesome pal. the reason i brought it up was because it seamed like everyone i knew of that hunted up in the Gaylord area didn't do very well but then again not everyone goes all that deep into the forest as you did.
I just bought a Bushnell Back Track and its incredible, its a GPS locator that will take you back to the exact spot that you marked with it as well as three other spots that you can mark. new ones cost about sixty bucks, look it up on Youtube. you cant get lost with one.
I was surprised to hear from you as well, don't be such a stranger next year pal..


----------



## jashroomer

guff76 said:


> I think I would pass the f out if saw that many in one spot lol


No kidding, found a couple patches like that 8-10 years ago, and since then every trip in the woods brings the hope of another, great pics.


----------



## O H I O

vern said:


> Thats awesome pal. the reason i brought it up was because it seamed like everyone i knew of that hunted up in the Gaylord area didn't do very well but then again not everyone goes all that deep into the forest as you did.
> I just bought a Bushnell Back Track and its incredible, its a GPS locator that will take you back to the exact spot that you marked with it as well as three other spots that you can mark. new ones cost about sixty bucks, look it up on Youtube. you cant get lost with one.
> I was surprised to hear from you as well, don't be such a stranger next year pal..


Vern,
The hiking app for the phone works nice , but I am sure it has a feature for marking specific spots but I will be danged if I can figure that part out. The good part is here in Ohio you can find your spots easily. The good part about Michigan is you don't need the same spot every year. I find key areas most anywhere I go. I probably go to more extreme measures than most , but the hikes are good for me. 
I really did wonder if the season was gonna be a bust up there. I think a lot of folks were thrown off by how late the season came on versus last season. I think they still have a week or so to go. I stopped in here on the forum a few times to see how everyone was doing and didn't post anything. I musta been in LURKER mode. .. lol
O H I O


----------



## O H I O

guff76 said:


> I think I would pass the f out if saw that many in one spot lol


I was all shook up. Literally. My wife doesn't go with me often and I kept explaining to her what a rare thing it was that we were experiencing. Nearly 2 hours bent over picking. Our backs and knees were sore.....lol


----------



## O H I O

jashroomer said:


> No kidding, found a couple patches like that 8-10 years ago, and since then every trip in the woods brings the hope of another, great pics.


My daughter and I did pretty good on the next hunt but I kept imagining we would come up on another motherload eventually. It didn't happen , but we still did well. I think the most we found under one tree on the second hunt was 36.

O H I O


----------



## clutch2412

O H I O said:


> My daughter and I did pretty good on the next hunt but I kept imagining we would come up on another motherload eventually. I didn't happen , but we still did well. I think the most we found under one tree on the second hunt was 36.
> 
> O H I O


I need to move.


----------



## deleted

O H I O said:


> My daughter and I did pretty good on the next hunt but I kept imagining we would come up on another motherload eventually. It didn't happen , but we still did well. I think the most we found under one tree on the second hunt was 36.
> 
> O H I O


So you think that there is still more season left up there yet huh


----------



## wade

yep..


vern said:


> Thank you so much for that Tammy, it means a lot coming from you kiddo. next year is gonna be great, i can feel it in my old bones..lol.
> I know that i can be a pain in the ass sometimes but i really, really do care about all of you !
> I have made friendships here that i have never had in the real world..Hell, this is the real world to me..hahaha........anyways, i love all of you maniacs


Yep ..Love You @vern..
Thank You.. For Bringing Us All Together here as a Loving Family and Friendship and Happiness, 
that we are Otherwise So Often Deprived of in Our Lives


----------



## O H I O

vern said:


> So you think that there is still more season left up there yet huh


I do think so.
My buddy just came home Tuesday also and I saw his cooler and more than half of theirs were fresh. Closed tight pores. Still a lot of fresh greys as well. That says to me there are more to come.
One thing with morels is once you think you have them figured out, they show ya otherwise. I would be surprised if the rain that is supposed to hit there Thursday didn't pop em up again.

O H I O


----------



## elmgirl

I think i might try to go back up saturday night after the graduation my daughter will b going off to do her own thing after our dinner i will be watching the weather and looking at posts if anyone hears anything on the gaylord area plz keep me informed as i probably wont go anywhere else since thats where i am used to hunting and where we made our biggest mistake leaving there and hunting elsewhere


----------



## Mother load

T tom said:


> Just keep an eye out for a MF'r nude on a bicycle that looks like @vern. He showed up at our camp and threw a carrot in scarring the hell outta everyone. If vern hadn't shit his pants I would have sworn it was him riding by wearing nothing but a beard.


Were you the one that “found” the mushroom?


----------



## clutch2412

I feel like you Mid-Westerners really do care about each other. Helping. Answering questions. Actually being nice to one another. It is good to see. I take my life in my hands just driving to get gas. Everyone here is just me, me, me! Sucks. You really set a great example on this site. Thanks again all. Can't wait for it all to start again.


----------



## clutch2412

clutch2412 said:


> I feel like you Mid-Westerners really do care about each other. Helping. Answering questions. Actually being nice to one another. It is good to see. I take my life in my hands just driving to get gas. Everyone here is just me, me, me! Sucks. You really set a great example on this site. Thanks again all. Can't wait for it all to start again.


Or are you guys and gals Middle America? Lol. I don't know. Haha.


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> I think i might try to go back up saturday night after the graduation my daughter will b going off to do her own thing after our dinner i will be watching the weather and looking at posts if anyone hears anything on the gaylord area plz keep me informed as i probably wont go anywhere else since thats where i am used to hunting and where we made our biggest mistake leaving there and hunting elsewhere


Yeah, who didnt know that..lmbo


----------



## deleted

clutch2412 said:


> Or are you guys and gals Middle America? Lol. I don't know. Haha.


Just a bunch of ******** ..lol


----------



## Mother load

vern said:


> Just a bunch of ******** ..lol


And bet most of us have no idea where the key to the front door is or if there even is one. I know I don’t. And we think meeting a stranger in the woods who tells you “I will have a large stick sharp knife and bags”and we will be where nobody can see or hear us is an ok idea.


----------



## O H I O

vern said:


> Just a bunch of ******** ..lol


MERICA


----------



## deleted

Mother load said:


> And bet most of us have no idea where the key to the front door is or if there even is one. I know I don’t.


i know that i dont.. haha. hell, i found a car last week whilse mowing the grass with my bushhog..lol


----------



## wade

clutch2412 said:


> Or are you guys and gals Middle America? Lol. I don't know. Haha.


Yes Sir this Here is "The Great Midwest"
Howdy @clutch2412 .. Wade here..
I'm a "Hoosier"
a "Self Reliant Uplander"
Monroe County Indiana 
How bout Everyone Else?
How do you Proclaim it?


----------



## clutch2412

wade said:


> Yes Sir this Here is "The Great Midwest"
> Howdy @clutch2412 .. Wade here..
> I'm a "Hoosier"
> a "Self Reliant Uplander"
> Monroe County Indiana
> How bout Everyone Else?
> How do you Proclaim it?


Love the Great Midwest and upstate NY.


----------



## clutch2412

clutch2412 said:


> Love the Great Midwest and upstate NY.


I did live in Oregon...wow...what an amazing state.


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> Just keep an eye out for a MF'r nude on a bicycle that looks like @vern. He showed up at our camp and threw a carrot in scarring the hell outta everyone. If vern hadn't shit his pants I would have sworn it was him riding by wearing nothing but a beard.


LMFAO


----------



## clutch2412

wade said:


> Yes Sir this Here is "The Great Midwest"
> Howdy @clutch2412 .. Wade here..
> I'm a "Hoosier"
> a "Self Reliant Uplander"
> Monroe County Indiana
> How bout Everyone Else?
> How do you Proclaim it?


Hi Wade. Loved following your journeys on here as well. Kept telling my girl I was heading to the Paynetown Throwdown! She was like....you're an idiot! Yup...


----------



## elmgirl

clutch2412 said:


> I did live in Oregon...wow...what an amazing state.


I love oregon! Very beautiful place


----------



## elmgirl

@O H I O 
I have a few ?s for ya...( not your spot lol)
First...what way do you transport that quantity of shrooms home? We lost alot last yr we put them in paper bags on ice in the cooler but didnt seem to b the best idea so looking for suggestions 
Second do u rv camp or tent camp when yall go ?
Last but not least spot plzzzzz lol just kiddin had to throw that in there


----------



## morelas must-shroom

elmgirl said:


> @morelas must-shroom have a blessed year ill be lifting you up in prayers


Thanks Elmgirl, I'm up in the Wolverine area right now. No luck, but I only checked a couple of my spots that aren't long hikes. Super dry up here. I don't think they got the rain this far north. If you come back which you probably will you should probably stay in the Gaylord area. I think they have had more rain. Good luck. I'm in sightseeing mode now. I can do that from the jeep


----------



## morelas must-shroom

O H I O said:


> SB
> Thanks. I am a bit ashamed that I didn't take more pictures of the big clusters. They were everywhere. I knew it was a rare thing to see , but I was so excited. My wife had to tell me to calm down a couple times. One tree had 120 under it and there was 1000 under the other 2 trees and they were only 10 yards apart. Mushrooms as far as I could see.


Great finds and pics. I would probably have a heart attack if I found that many.


----------



## elmgirl

morelas must-shroom said:


> Thanks Elmgirl, I'm up in the Wolverine area right now. No luck, but I only checked a couple of my spots that aren't long hikes. Super dry up here. I don't think they got the rain this far north. If you come back which you probably will you should probably stay in the Gaylord area. I think they have had more rain. Good luck. I'm in sightseeing mode now. I can do that from the jeep


Thanks for the advice! Enjoy the sightseeing, i actually did alot of that myself this time


----------



## O H I O

elmgirl said:


> @O H I O
> I have a few ?s for ya...( not your spot lol)
> First...what way do you transport that quantity of shrooms home? We lost alot last yr we put them in paper bags on ice in the cooler but didnt seem to b the best idea so looking for suggestions
> Second do u rv camp or tent camp when yall go ?
> Last but not least spot plzzzzz lol just kiddin had to throw that in there


Elmgirl,

Last year late in the season I had a bunch go bad in the bottom of my cooler on a 2 day hunt.
This year all went well , had no loss. I gotta say though that the 1120 that the wife and I found came straight home. They were fresh popped and had only 6hrs before they were back home.
My second hunt with my daughter was basically a 2 day hunt. The key is keeping them cool but not wet. Heat and water will make mush of them quickly.
We put a 10lb bag of ice in the bottom of the cooler. I pick the best bag I can find with no holes so even if it melts sometimes u get lucky and the water stays in the bag. Then every chance we get we drain water off and leave the lid open in the A.C. either in the truck or hotel.
My girls are too picky for camping , so it is always a hotel trip for us. Gaylord has some great places to stay for $50 a night. Plus it is nice to have that shower to clean up and do a tick check.
Once back in the hotel room I crank the A.C. down and open the lid to the cooler and prop it in front of the ac blower. Keeps em nice and cool. Another thing to watch for is too many in a cooler if it is hot out. Kinda like mulch , they create heat from within. So an extra cooler can help as well. One final straw to save them if conditions just wont allow them to stay cool is to lay them out in the trunk or bed of the truck(with a cap or cover) and let them air dry. They will come back for the most part in a soak of cool water.
I get great results for preservation of fresh ones once home. I can get 3 weeks out of them in the fridge with a good rinse then stored in an open top plastic bowl with a layered moist paper towel over the top. Every couple days rewetting the paper towels. Never let the paper dry. I think the moisture goes into the mushrooms. They will stay perfect for a long time.
Lastly I dehydrate a couple hundred or more on my dehydrators. I bring them back with a soak in milk in the fridge for about 2hrs.(water works too.)
Hope these tips help you keep them safe and fresh like they do for me.

Oh, and the spot is just about anywhere around Gaylord! Lots of walking and patience. Find state land and put the miles in. You will rarely be the only person in there. But seeing other people lets you know you are on the right path. And remember ur forum name!! Elmgirl needs to find the ELM's.......that's where they hide.

O H I O


----------



## clutch2412

elmgirl said:


> I love oregon! Very beautiful place


Elmgirl, when I lived there I only hunted chants. By hunting, I mean finding them by the hundreds. I wish I looked for morels. What a dummy! I could have been a legend...lol.


----------



## O H I O

A late season hunt can also be helpful for finding spots by looking at ground cover. Look for areas that are trampled flat. Ground cover is about a foot high or higher right now. If an area is smashed down then someone thought it was worthy of walking. Even if there are no mushrooms left there may be evidence(cut stems) of someone else success. Put it in the memory bank for next season.

O H I O


----------



## elmgirl

O H I O said:


> Elmgirl,
> 
> Last year late in the season I had a bunch go bad in the bottom of my cooler on a 2 day hunt.
> This year all went well , had no loss. I gotta say though that the 1120 that the wife and I found came straight home. They were fresh popped and had only 6hrs before they were back home.
> My second hunt with my daughter was basically a 2 day hunt. The key is keeping them cool but not wet. Heat and water will make mush of them quickly.
> We put a 10lb bag of ice in the bottom of the cooler. I pick the best bag I can find with no holes so even if it melts sometimes u get lucky and the water stays in the bag. Then every chance we get we drain water off and leave the lid open in the A.C. either in the truck or hotel.
> My girls are too picky for camping , so it is always a hotel trip for us. Gaylord has some great places to stay for $50 a night. Plus it is nice to have that shower to clean up and do a tick check.
> Once back in the hotel room I crank the A.C. down and open the lid to the cooler and prop it in front of the ac blower. Keeps em nice and cool. Another thing to watch for is too many in a cooler if it is hot out. Kinda like mulch , they create heat from within. So an extra cooler can help as well. One final straw to save them if conditions just wont allow them to stay cool is to lay them out in the trunk or bed of the truck(with a cap or cover) and let them air dry. They will come back for the most part in a soak of cool water.
> I get great results for preservation of fresh ones once home. I can get 3 weeks out of them in the fridge with a good rinse then stored in an open top plastic bowl with a layered moist paper towel over the top. Every couple days rewetting the paper towels. Never let the paper dry. I think the moisture goes into the mushrooms. They will stay perfect for a long time.
> Lastly I dehydrate a couple hundred or more on my dehydrators. I bring them back with a soak in milk in the fridge for about 2hrs.(water works too.)
> Hope these tips help you keep them safe and fresh like they do for me.
> 
> Oh, and the spot is just about anywhere around Gaylord! Lots of walking and patience. Find state land and put the miles in. You will rarely be the only person in there. But seeing other people lets you know you are on the right path. And remember ur forum name!! Elmgirl needs to find the ELM's.......that's where they hide.
> 
> O H I O


Thanks for the tips that helps alot we are usually 7 1/2 hrs from home so keeping them fresh is key for us. Now that youve told me that i can see why the last tip i got wasnt the best ( mcds paper bags closed up and sit on the ice...didnt do so well) i will def be trying the way you suggested. Thx 
And yes ELMS the sycamore id my fav tree until mushroom season then its of course the elm... My old man says if i quit obsessing over the elm i might find more shrooms but im stubborn and i believe one day my elms are gonna provide me a jackpot like yours! However the sycamore was a big key tree for indiana this year atleast in my area. 
Have a great year enjoy your shrooms! Im still in awe of 1000 under two trees!!!


----------



## elmgirl

clutch2412 said:


> Elmgirl, when I lived there I only hunted chants. By hunting, I mean finding them by the hundreds. I wish I looked for morels. What a dummy! I could have been a legend...lol.


i stayed at a beautiful state park once and didnt want to go home but never have had the chance to hunt morels there. However, weve been trying to plan a trip there to do so!


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> @O H I O
> I have a few ?s for ya...( not your spot lol)
> First...what way do you transport that quantity of shrooms home? We lost alot last yr we put them in paper bags on ice in the cooler but didnt seem to b the best idea so looking for suggestions
> Second do u rv camp or tent camp when yall go ?
> Last but not least spot plzzzzz lol just kiddin had to throw that in there


If it were me, i would put them in any kind of open bag, put them in a separate cooler with NO ice. the cooler will keep the hot, humid air out. open the top when the car air is on. if its not to hot then i would just bag them and just set in the car or trunk.
You are welcome to my shroom spots...i couldn't find any there this year..lol

Also keep in mind, if they are not exactly "fresh", spread them out on the ground or hood of the car and let them air dry for a couple of hours if possible before bagging them.


----------



## O H I O

I find the key to a long hunt up in the Northwoods is a superior bug spray. Too hard to concentrate if you are being eaten and drained of blood. I know there are risks with high concentration Deet , but there are risks with skeeters(west nile) and ticks(lyme).
I just take the max deet (98%) and use it on pants/shirt/hat/shoe tops and use the deepwoods off on my neck, ears and face. I suppose a net suit would work great as well.

O H I O


----------



## Mother load

O H I O said:


> I find the key to a long hunt up in the Northwoods is a superior bug spray. Too hard to concentrate if you are being eaten and drained of blood. I know there are risks with high concentration Deet , but there are risks with skeeters(west nile) and ticks(lyme).
> I just take the max deet (98%) and use it on pants/shirt/hat/shoe tops and use the deepwoods off on my neck, ears and face. I suppose a net suit would work great as well.
> 
> O H I O


Permethrin


----------



## clutch2412

elmgirl said:


> i stayed at a beautiful state park once and didnt want to go home but never have had the chance to hunt morels there. However, weve been trying to plan a trip there to do so!


I lived in the Willamette Valley. Right in between the Coastal range and the Cascades. From what I have read online the cascades hold more than enough morels for everyone! Still kicking myself. Just do an epic road trip!


----------



## O H I O

elmgirl said:


> Thanks for the tips that helps alot we are usually 7 1/2 hrs from home so keeping them fresh is key for us. Now that youve told me that i can see why the last tip i got wasnt the best ( mcds paper bags closed up and sit on the ice...didnt do so well) i will def be trying the way you suggested. Thx
> And yes ELMS the sycamore id my fav tree until mushroom season then its of course the elm... My old man says if i quit obsessing over the elm i might find more shrooms but im stubborn and i believe one day my elms are gonna provide me a jackpot like yours! However the sycamore was a big key tree for indiana this year atleast in my area.
> Have a great year enjoy your shrooms! Im still in awe of 1000 under two trees!!!


I snapped this picture for you just a couple minutes ago. These have been in the fridge since last Thursday eve. I have 3 of these big bowls prepped this way and they will easily keep another 2 weeks and possibly longer this way(my family will clean them out before that though...lol).
You can see my damp paper towel cover on the counter.


----------



## O H I O

Mother load said:


> Permethrin


Can that be used on skin or is it another on the clothes option?

O H I O


----------



## O H I O

morelas must-shroom said:


> Great finds and pics. I would probably have a heart attack if I found that many.


morelas,
How are you doing my friend!!?
I got all the books you suggested last year before we headed to Colorado and Utah.
The trip was a huge success and the little truck was a beast. Easily went any place we dared to go.
Drove up to Animas Forks Ghost Town in Colorado and then on to Mesa and then on into Utah. The White Rim trail is awesome. Stayed the night on the Wolverine. Was also a big fan of Bryce Canyon , it was a great hike.
Thank you for all the helpful info.

O H I O


----------



## Mother load

O H I O said:


> Can that be used on skin or is it another on the clothes option?
> 
> O H I O


On clothes only. @stormtrooper1 turned me on to this product. I have not had a tick or skeeter bite yet. I hate deet but do spray 25% sparingly on skin. I wear shorts and T-shirt I’m telling you permethrin is the cats meow. I make all I bring foraging use it.now to invent a buckthorn spray lol


----------



## O H I O

Mother load said:


> On clothes only. @stormtrooper1 turned me on to this product. I have not had a tick or skeeter bite yet. I hate deet but do spray 25% sparingly on skin. I wear shorts and T-shirt I’m telling you permethrin is the cats meow. I make all I bring foraging use it.


You have me sold on it. Don't blame me for having some max deet on hand just in case the first time tho....lol
Is it a good repellant for the black flies also?
Is it in camping sections at stores?

O H I O


----------



## Mother load

O H I O said:


> You have me sold on it. Don't blame me for having some max deet on hand just in case the first time tho....lol
> Is it a good repellant for the black flies also?
> Is it in camping sections at stores?
> 
> O H I O


Yes in camping section. Menards Wally World and many others have it. I can still almost feel the 100% deet burn still lol. I have not had problems with black flies( I shower) by the way I tend to be a smartass. Try permethrin bring your deet just in case and let me know.


----------



## wade

clutch2412 said:


> Hi Wade. Loved following your journeys on here as well. Kept telling my girl I was heading to the Paynetown Throwdown! She was like....you're an idiot! Yup...


Shiiit...You Better Come on Next Time..
and if you can get her ..Talked, Tricked,
Begged, even Forced .. into Coming
We'll get her Laughing have'n Fun


----------



## deleted

Got back a little bit ago from a walk in the woods. didnt see any Chants, chickens, hens, oysters, or any kind of farm animal or seafood..


----------



## clutch2412

wade said:


> Shiiit...You Better Come on Next Time..
> and if you can get her ..Talked, Tricked,
> Begged, even Forced .. into Coming
> We'll get her Laughing have'n Fun


Well , she does put up with me. And I have showed her photos of the Paynetown classic. And I show her some ( just some) of Vern's classic quotes. You never know Wade. Hitting lottery would help. I do enjoy following as your season is a little ahead of mine. Good times.


----------



## Mother load

vern said:


> Got back a little bit ago from a walk in the woods. didnt see any Chants, chickens, hens, oysters, or any kind of farm animal or seafood..


Vern business proposal for you. Let’s open a bar called in the woods so no hunter ever has to lie. Where were you? I was in the woods.


----------



## O H I O

Mother load said:


> by the way I tend to be a smartass.


Could be the permethrin taking affect...............


----------



## deerslayer5656

Well was going to throw in the towel but dangit pics from ohio got me going to mich again this weekend stayed at gaylord last weekend but drove up to boyne to hunt state parks told wife then maybe we should try parks here in gaylord GREAT find OHIO i am jealous wife says lets head there again 3rd weekend in a row the life of a shroomer aint it great i love the thrill of the hunt and the tranquility of the woods but most of all the morel


----------



## deleted

Mother load said:


> Vern business proposal for you. Let’s open a bar called in the woods so no hunter ever has to lie. Where were you? I was in the woods.


Honey, me and some of the guys will be in the woods late tonight. we are going to be on the lookout some "wild turkey", and the elusive "gray goose" and may even spot an "old crow" or two.


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> If it were me, i would put them in any kind of open bag, put them in a separate cooler with NO ice. the cooler will keep the hot, humid air out. open the top when the car air is on. if its not to hot then i would just bag them and just set in the car or trunk.
> You are welcome to my shroom spots...i couldn't find any there this year..lol
> 
> Also keep in mind, if they are not exactly "fresh", spread them out on the ground or hood of the car and let them air dry for a couple of hours if possible before bagging them.


Thx @vern


----------



## elmgirl

clutch2412 said:


> I lived in the Willamette Valley. Right in between the Coastal range and the Cascades. From what I have read online the cascades hold more than enough morels for everyone! Still kicking myself. Just do an epic road trip!


I heard they have a producing burn there....


----------



## deleted

Anybody know whether the Chickens are more likely to be on any particular tree ?


----------



## Mother load

vern said:


> Honey, me and some of the guys will be in the woods late tonight. we are going to be on the lookout some "wild turkey", and the elusive "gray goose" and may even spot an "old crow" or two.


Sure you are. What are there names? Harvey wallbanger tom Collins jack daniels and old buddy rusty nail. Blackie and red might show up but I don’t like them much. Vern this is a million dollar idea. Morel raffle ticket at $10 a piece in season.wild game after that. And everybody has a shot at wild turkey. You in?


----------



## Mother load

vern said:


> Anybody know whether the Chickens are more likely to be on any particular tree ?


Oaks


----------



## clutch2412

elmgirl said:


> I heard they have a producing burn there....


And the season lasts a lot longer! Oh boy...


----------



## clutch2412

Mother load said:


> Sure you are. What are there names? Harvey wallbanger tom Collins jack daniels and old buddy rusty nail. Blackie and red might show up but I don’t like them much. Vern this is a million dollar idea. Morel raffle ticket at $10 a piece in season.wild game after that. And everybody has a shot at wild turkey. You in?


Mother Load you just might be on to something there! Genius.


----------



## Mother load

clutch2412 said:


> Mother Load you just might be on to something there! Genius.


Thanks. And everyone and I mean everyone brings home pheasant(backs)


----------



## O H I O

vern said:


> Anybody know whether the Chickens are more likely to be on any particular tree ?


Loos like they prefer smooth bark trees.


----------



## deleted

O H I O said:


> Loos like they prefer smooth bark trees.


----------



## deleted

Mother load said:


> Sure you are. What are there names? Harvey wallbanger tom Collins jack daniels and old buddy rusty nail. Blackie and red might show up but I don’t like them much. Vern this is a million dollar idea. Morel raffle ticket at $10 a piece in season.wild game after that. And everybody has a shot at wild turkey. You in?


I think i herd that Old Grandad might even show up...lmao

We could start up a "go fund me" account


----------



## clutch2412

vern said:


> I think i herd that Old Grandad might even show up...lmao
> 
> We could start up a "go fund me" account


Anybody bringing their old pal Buddy Weiser?


----------



## Mother load

vern said:


> I think i herd that Old Grandad might even show up...lmao
> 
> We could start up a "go fund me" account


Think this one will easily be self funded lol. Hair of the dog specials on Sunday morning. With drinking songs all day. George thorogood will be first on playlist.


----------



## clutch2412

Mother load said:


> Think this one will easily be self funded lol. Hair of the dog specials on Sunday morning. With drinking songs all day. George thorogood will be first on playlist.


Dont think anybody will be drinking alone..haha.


----------



## Mother load

forgot to mention Johnny walker himself


----------



## old man

I only found 4 spikes this year. My granddaughter done real well and gave me two lbs from Miami County, Ind. first of May. 2018


----------



## Mother load

Fat lady sang to me today


----------



## noskydaddy

Tess said:


> Red oaks is what I’ve read here and multiple other sites and books. Hens like white oak.


And red oaks include Black oaks, correct?


----------



## clutch2412

Ok. Somebody posted this photo on one of the pages here. I would love it to be real! I am pretty gullible at times. It appears to be an older pic of a gentleman with a table full of absolutely giant, perfect morels. Please tell me it is photo shopped. Haha. Or even better yet...that it's authentic!


----------



## Mother load

clutch2412 said:


> Ok. Somebody posted this photo on one of the pages here. I would love it to be real! I am pretty gullible at times. It appears to be an older pic of a gentleman with a table full of absolutely giant, perfect morels. Please tell me it is photo shopped. Haha. Or even better yet...that it's authentic!


I have found many large ones just like the small ones laying down on the Table. Never seen the goliaths. So I guess I’m saying ...... if true I want some. Talking 1lb mushrooms?


----------



## elmgirl

It is official my daughters graduation is saturday morning then early dinner out for family then shes going to kings island n moms off for one last run up to Michigan!!!! I cant wait ohio has got me dreamin of trees with 500 morels under em i know i wont be able to hunt til sunday but im gonna give it ALL i got! I can tell u this even if i only find 1 more it will still be worth it for a chance at one more hunt! Im prayin that the good Lord lets me find a motherlode!


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> Anybody know whether the Chickens are more likely to be on any particular tree ?


@ vern the oak .


----------



## Mother load

I obviously know one of these.need help on others. The gray and orangish are the same I think in different stages


----------



## O H I O

Mother load said:


> View attachment 8095
> I obviously know one of these.need help on others. The gray and orangish are the same I think in different stages


Those might be the MAGIC ones!!


----------



## O H I O

elmgirl said:


> It is official my daughters graduation is saturday morning then early dinner out for family then shes going to kings island n moms off for one last run up to Michigan!!!! I cant wait ohio has got me dreamin of trees with 500 morels under em i know i wont be able to hunt til sunday but im gonna give it ALL i got! I can tell u this even if i only find 1 more it will still be worth it for a chance at one more hunt! Im prayin that the good Lord lets me find a motherlode!


Go get'em Elmgirl......
I am tempted to go one more time too. It is hard to give up just yet. Too many new greys were up for there not to be more yellows coming.

O H I O


----------



## elmgirl

O H I O said:


> Go get'em Elmgirl......
> I am tempted to go one more time too. It is hard to give up just yet. Too many new greys were up for there not to be more yellows coming.
> 
> O H I O


I sure hope lol i cant stop thinking about it!


----------



## deerslayer5656

Wife and I are heading back tmw also have to look one more time thanks to Ohio hey at least I can tell her it is his fault for posting those pics lol actually it was her idea to go back think I created a mushroom hunting monster glad she enjoys it as much as I do will let ya know how we do lots of luck to everyone


----------



## elmgirl

deerslayer5656 said:


> Wife and I are heading back tmw also have to look one more time thanks to Ohio hey at least I can tell her it is his fault for posting those pics lol actually it was her idea to go back think I created a mushroom hunting monster glad she enjoys it as much as I do will let ya know how we do lots of luck to everyone


Goodluck to you n your wife deerslayer


----------



## deerslayer5656

Elm girl thank you same to you and your husband


----------



## Inthewild

Hmmm, ran into many of these in the woods. I'm thinking they were not prebagged Morels, nor did I look. Although a completely disgusting act by dog owners, I am GLAD they picked up so I could travel down my paths. Just goes to show you how to look at things differently.


----------



## elmgirl

Dinner.....


----------



## elmgirl

@deerslayer my husband said to tell you to be prepared he said if you n your old lady hit the jack pot up there then your gonna really be in for it he said i can see it now his wife will b addicted for real lol


----------



## guff76

Inthewild said:


> Hmmm, ran into many of these in the woods. I'm thinking they were not prebagged Morels, nor did I look. Although a completely disgusting act by dog owners, I am GLAD they picked up so I could travel down my paths. Just goes to show you how to look at things differently.


What is it other than a blue bag? Is it bagged up dog crap?


----------



## deerslayer5656

elmgirl tell hubby i think he is right already i ask her ya sure ya dont want to stay home and ride the harley somewhere she said sure as long as its to michigan to shroom hunt ive created an addict lol


----------



## elmgirl

deerslayer5656 said:


> elmgirl tell hubby i think he is right already i ask her ya sure ya dont want to stay home and ride the harley somewhere she said sure as long as its to michigan to shroom hunt ive created an addict lol


Lol


----------



## misskay

clutch2412 said:


> Ok. Somebody posted this photo on one of the pages here. I would love it to be real! I am pretty gullible at times. It appears to be an older pic of a gentleman with a table full of absolutely giant, perfect morels. Please tell me it is photo shopped. Haha. Or even better yet...that it's authentic!



























biggest ones ive ever found


----------



## clutch2412

misskay said:


> View attachment 8120
> 
> View attachment 8120
> View attachment 8121
> 
> 
> biggest ones ive ever found


That is awesome! I have found big ones but only a few at a time. Very nice.


----------



## celticcurl

elmgirl said:


> I sure hope lol i cant stop thinking about it!


Are you going to try again? I'd love to meet up with you guys. Got to figure out what days I work next week. Stupid job. I REALLY should quit, but they are short on staff at the moment.


----------



## celticcurl

Okay this is really weird. Where is Vern? He's been MIA for a day.


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> It is official my daughters graduation is saturday morning then early dinner out for family then shes going to kings island n moms off for one last run up to Michigan!!!! I cant wait ohio has got me dreamin of trees with 500 morels under em i know i wont be able to hunt til sunday but im gonna give it ALL i got! I can tell u this even if i only find 1 more it will still be worth it for a chance at one more hunt! Im prayin that the good Lord lets me find a motherlode!


Good Luck


----------



## mmh

celticcurl said:


> Okay this is really weird. Where is Vern? He's been MIA for a day.


He might be in the middle of one of his nap marathons


----------



## celticcurl

mmh said:


> He might be in the middle of one of his nap marathons


Rip Vern Winkle?


----------



## Mother load

clutch2412 said:


> That is awesome! I have found big ones but only a few at a time. Very nice.


----------



## Mother load

I swear to god if anybody read our posts that didn’t hunt morels. We would all be in jail.


----------



## Mother load

clutch2412 said:


> That is awesome! I have found big ones but only a few at a time. Very nice.


Having a MN foray next year. To far for all of you to go. Was going to say but clutch.....try it this way. @clutch 2412 I was thinking of making T-shirt’s with morel head. Not sure how to copy avatar. Help?


----------



## elmgirl

We are rethinking going up to Michigan....not 100% sure yet.


----------



## Mother load

elmgirl said:


> We are rethinking going up to Michigan....not 100% sure yet.


How many pounds roughly in all your travels/hunts? This year


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> We are rethinking going up to Michigan....not 100% sure yet.


Elmgirl, Post Jack on the Gaylord board to see what he is finding.


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> We are rethinking going up to Michigan....not 100% sure yet.


Elmgirl, I have a suggestion on Michigan burn sites that may be helpful. Google Michigan DNR burn sites. Select the 4th site down from the top (Great Lakes Echo) Scroll to the bottom of the page and you will see, The map can be found here and select the Blue, (here) and that should get you going on burn site Info.


----------



## elmgirl

mmh said:


> Elmgirl, I have a suggestion on Michigan burn sites that may be helpful. Google Michigan DNR burn sites. Select the 4th site down from the top (Great Lakes Echo) Scroll to the bottom of the page and you will see, The map can be found here and select the Blue, (here) and that should get you going on burn site Info.


Thank you mmh 
That will b helpful for next yr


----------



## clutch2412

Mother load said:


> Having a MN foray next year. To far for all of you to go. Was going to say but clutch.....try it this way. @clutch 2412 I was thinking of making T-shirt’s with morel head. Not sure how to copy avatar. Help?


----------



## clutch2412

Mother Load. It's amazing that I can even respond or post photos here! I don't own a computer. I wouldn't have the slightest idea man. I apologize. If you do end up making tees I would definitely buy one! That would be incredible!!


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> We are rethinking going up to Michigan....not 100% sure yet.


@elmgirl you already know this but..
Here Goes anyways. 
1. *You Won't Know if You Don't Go* 
2. *If You Can Manage it, Yes Do it*
3. *Hhhmmm ... Hhhmmm.... ???*


----------



## wade

guff76 said:


> What is it other than a blue bag? Is it bagged up dog crap?


@guff76 you really don't get out much?


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> @elmgirl you already know this but..
> Here Goes anyways.
> 1. *You Won't Know if You Don't Go*
> 2. *If You Can Manage it, Yes Do it*
> 3. *Hhhmmm ... Hhhmmm.... ???*


Very true @wade i wont know....i hate it but im gonna stay home and sit this one out....


----------



## wade

@elmgirl ... Man These Tuff Choices are part of it.. 
Still; We Have All Enjoyed this Season Together ..
Let's get Good n Ready for Next Year
and Make it Even Better


----------



## celticcurl

elmgirl said:


> Very true @wade i wont know....i hate it but im gonna stay home and sit this one out....


I'm sorry you aren't coming up but you probably made a wise decision.

Have you heard from Vern? I haven't had a text from him in days now. I'm getting worried.


----------



## elmgirl

celticcurl said:


> I'm sorry you aren't coming up but you probably made a wise decision.
> 
> Have you heard from Vern? I haven't had a text from him in days now. I'm getting worried.


No i havent heard from him i am a bit worried as well texted him last night i will try to call after my daughters graduation.


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> @elmgirl ... Man These Tuff Choices are part of it..
> Still; We Have All Enjoyed this Season Together ..
> Let's get Good n Ready for Next Year
> and Make it Even Better


@wade 
Yep while itwas not the best season in numbers it was still a great season and almost like a family reunion on the forum.


----------



## Inthewild

guff76 said:


> Damn A bear? What a 7 iron do lol definitely a side arm of some sort.
> You definitely can find the fawns cause didn't have a pic of one you had found before


Found another one. Sure wish my kids did what they were told.


----------



## celticcurl

elmgirl said:


> No i havent heard from him i am a bit worried as well texted him last night i will try to call after my daughters graduation.


Thank you

Congrats on your daughter's graduation. Have a great time


----------



## mmh

Elmgirl, Congratulations on you Daughters Graduation I'm betting you are a proud Momma.


----------



## elmgirl

mmh said:


> Elmgirl, Congratulations on you Daughters Graduation I'm betting you are a proud Momma.


Thank you mmh. Yes i am so very proud! Have a blessed rest of the year....until next season
.


----------



## elmgirl

celticcurl said:


> Thank you
> 
> Congrats on your daughter's graduation. Have a great time


Thank you!


----------



## mmh

I called Vern, no answer so I left a message. Anyone heard from him?


----------



## celticcurl

mmh said:


> I called Vern, no answer so I left a message. Anyone heard from him?


Okay... so now I'm REALLY worried!


----------



## elmgirl

celticcurl said:


> Okay... so now I'm REALLY worried!


Nope let me know if you do plzzz


----------



## celticcurl

elmgirl said:


> Nope let me know if you do plzzz


I sure will!

I have tomorrow off. You wanna go to Gaylord?


----------



## celticcurl

http://www.michiganmorels.com/funtalk/showthread.php?t=19870

Elmgirl,

Read that thread...


----------



## elmgirl

celticcurl said:


> http://www.michiganmorels.com/funtalk/showthread.php?t=19870
> 
> Elmgirl,
> 
> Read that thread...


It wont let me view it i cant remember my password


----------



## celticcurl

Awww crap. Someone just pulled 200 nice morels out of the Gaylord area. I'm going up tomorrow.


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> @guff76 you really don't get out much?


Lol don't do much city stuff, I try to stay out of town as much as I can
I'm just a country guy grew up out in the country n still do to this day! Just hate the city


----------



## guff76

Inthewild said:


> Found another one. Sure wish my kids did what they were told.


Damn you are like the fawn whisperer


----------



## deerslayer5656

Celticcurl good luck we are on our way home from gaylord we found 0 hunted pigeon natural forest and pickerel lake area elm trees ash aspen and pin oak all day yesterday wife and I are done for this season on to next obsession it is raining there today


----------



## jms0001

celticcurl said:


> Awww crap. Someone just pulled 200 nice morels out of the Gaylord area. I'm going up tomorrow.


Friend of mine is up there now doing well he said. Lewiston area. Hope you have good luck


----------



## celticcurl

deerslayer5656 said:


> Celticcurl good luck we are on our way home from gaylord we found 0 hunted pigeon natural forest and pickerel lake area elm trees ash aspen and pin oak all day yesterday wife and I are done for this season on to next obsession it is raining there today


I'm up here now. Finding very old whites.


----------



## HoosierInTexas

Elmgirl, I've been following this forum for months, never felt the need to join until your last post. Just, wow... Take time away, good for you, family is what matters most.


----------



## elmgirl

HoosierInTexas said:


> Elmgirl, I've been following this forum for months, never felt the need to join until your last post. Just, wow... Take time away, good for you, family is what matters most.


Thank you


----------



## misskay

Inthewild said:


> Found another one. Sure wish my kids did what they were told.


Oh no where is the momma???


----------



## elmgirl

Well morel season for me is officially over as it is for most of us I'm sure and we will all be moving on to fishing or hunting for other types of mushrooms I hope that everyone has a safe and blessed year until next season I would just like to ask especially all of the ladies on here to be extremely careful going into the woods alone with someone that you do not know personally.


----------



## wade

And to all the Men on here..
if you do wined up in the woods or Fishing...with a lady and you both know each other Personally and are certain you'll be safe Together...
STILL DON'T TRUST HER.. !!
SLEEP WITH YOU PANTS ON AND 
WITH YOU MONEY DEEP DOWN 
IN YOUR POCKET....FOOL !!!


----------



## noskydaddy

Hope everyone is doing well here. 

Life will press on and the mushrooms with continue to grow!


----------



## br5

clutch2412 said:


> Ok. Somebody posted this photo on one of the pages here. I would love it to be real! I am pretty gullible at times. It appears to be an older pic of a gentleman with a table full of absolutely giant, perfect morels. Please tell me it is photo shopped. Haha. Or even better yet...that it's authentic!


Looks like guy from creator wise series on YouTube, if so It's probably real. Look at my avatar pic, those are real as well. If I showed all of them there we're about 12-15 that size.


----------



## br5

deerslayer5656 said:


> Celticcurl good luck we are on our way home from gaylord we found 0 hunted pigeon natural forest and pickerel lake area elm trees ash aspen and pin oak all day yesterday wife and I are done for this season on to next obsession it is raining there today


That's been my experience in Michigan several times, I know you can get into them, but I've not figured out how or where?


----------



## br5

O H I O said:


> SB
> Thanks. I am a bit ashamed that I didn't take more pictures of the big clusters. They were everywhere. I knew it was a rare thing to see , but I was so excited. My wife had to tell me to calm down a couple times. One tree had 120 under it and there was 1000 under the other 2 trees and they were only 10 yards apart. Mushrooms as far as I could see.


Have to say this is next level stuff, counted 65 in lower pic. I'm nominating you to shroom Yoda of 2018. Nicely done!


----------



## wade

Crawdaddy said:


> View attachment 7266


reposting this cool picture from earlier this season, Good Times


----------



## wade

Stelthshroomer said:


> Went out for a couple hours last night after work. Could probably done better but my lunch came back to haunt me.
> View attachment 6722


and another


----------



## wade

wade said:


> Some Fun pics from the past weeks
> View attachment 6688
> View attachment 6689


and more Good Times


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> View attachment 6613
> 
> Beaver was on the menu lol
> Ithought I was gonna hafta go in after her, she couldn't get out.


SCARY


----------



## cajunshroomer3578

Anyone hear from Vern????
Y’all have me all worried down here in Cajun country !! It would be nice just to know he’s ok after reading all the lost about where’s Vern... he’s not answering!!!


----------



## georgeg

There was a post that was taken down or deleted. He got into some serious trouble and wont be around any time soon. Its not my place to get into specifics. Just dont plan on hearing from him for a good while.


----------



## cajunshroomer3578

Well heck ...... hopefully he’s just got a bad case of the bubble guts and can’t make it to his computer ‍♂


----------



## Hitman1975

Sorry this is off topic, however; there are lots of off topic discussions here
Can someone 100% tell me what this is? None of the “it looks like”, “it might be”. I want a 100% identification.


----------



## Hitman1975

Thanks

Now, once it’s identified I need to know best way to clean, prep, and prepare. I’ve never done any wild mushrooms other than morels. But when I saw this I was pretty sure I recognized it.

Morels, we prefer floured and fried in butter. But these?????


----------



## Hitman1975

In SW Indiana, my best finds are always around sycamores


----------



## wade

Hitman1975 said:


> In SW Indiana, my best finds are always around sycamores


hitman.. Wade here..i was wondering about how your season has been..
Tess has an Indiana Summer Mushroom Board Started..and I'm sure she can help identify that for you..


----------



## wade

Hitman1975 said:


> View attachment 8240
> Sorry this is off topic, however; there are lots of off topic discussions here
> Can someone 100% tell me what this is? None of the “it looks like”, “it might be”. I want a 100% identification.


That is not off topic..it is Right on it
and an Amazing find


----------



## Hitman1975

wade said:


> hitman.. Wade here..i was wondering about how your season has been..
> Tess has an Indiana Summer Mushroom Board Started..and I'm sure she can help identify that for you..


The morel season in sw Indiana was the worst on record. I track my yearly finds with pictures of them on a scale. Everybody used to call bullshit if I sad I found 12 pounds yesterday or something like that. So I started documenting my finds with pictures, dates, location, and who was with me.

That stopped the bullshit card

The 2018 Season was three weeks late. When it hit, we had a dry spell and it was over. Previous lowest season weight was 42 pounds, this year
10.25!!!!!!!


----------



## celticcurl

Hitman1975 said:


> View attachment 8240
> Sorry this is off topic, however; there are lots of off topic discussions here
> Can someone 100% tell me what this is? None of the “it looks like”, “it might be”. I want a 100% identification.


Wanting a 100% identification from a single picture without a spore print and not saying if it has gills or pores is a lot to ask and potentially dangerous. Fortunately for you that is the most easy to identify mushroom on the planet. It is the chicken mushroom aka Laetiporous sulphureus.

It looks a bit old but pin it for next year. 

I'm headed out to see if my spots have produced as soon as I get out of bed and get dressed.


----------



## cajunshroomer3578

T tom said:


> I just gotta know, do you really follow this thread or are you just a shit Stirrer.
> 
> It's not a good subject for us at the moment, we all feel betrayed. So drop it!


Got it brother. Didn’t think the previous post about him being booted off was accurate.


----------



## wade

Hitman1975 said:


> The morel season in sw Indiana was the worst on record. I track my yearly finds with pictures of them on a scale. Everybody used to call bullshit if I sad I found 12 pounds yesterday or something like that. So I started documenting my finds with pictures, dates, location, and who was with me.
> 
> That stopped the bullshit card
> 
> The 2018 Season was three weeks late. When it hit, we had a dry spell and it was over. Previous lowest season weight was 42 pounds, this year
> 10.25!!!!!!!


them cleats and cane been get'n it done good t hear from you Man..


----------



## Hitman1975

wade said:


> them cleats and cane been get'n it done good t hear from you Man..


How do you remember that?


----------



## jack

*There must be a **" Software Problem "** and I have alerted the Technicians. Hopefully they will contact me when it's corrected, or you will see an improvement, even if they don't contact me !! *


----------



## fishinbrad

Tess said:


> Is this post going through?


Yes ma'am!


----------



## fishinbrad

Hello - hello?!? Got awful quiet in here. Anyone else on here?


----------



## wade

fishinbrad said:


> Hello - hello?!? Got awful quiet in here. Anyone else on here?


KaBang...it all good now...Let's do this!!


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> KaBang...it all good now...Let's do this!!


MUH'MAN...

Good speaking with you today buddy.

_"I call Wade 'The BREEZE', he keeps rolling down the road!"_​


----------



## wade

can we please get on to the Next Page of Our Lives..tha'd be......
Page 319


----------



## cajunshroomer3578

Things are finally coming alive in south Louisiana. We’ve been in a drought up until last week 
Added a new mushroom to the list of edibles...... with extreme caution. Many toxic look a likes
Agaricus campestris type .......
Few little chantys also


----------



## cwlake

love the a. camprestris. good strong beefy flavor! Just need to watch for the stem staining yellow. looks like yours are good and fresh.


----------



## cajunshroomer3578

cwlake said:


> love the a. camprestris. good strong beefy flavor! Just need to watch for the stem staining yellow. looks like yours are good and fresh.


Yes indeed!! Only took me 5 years of studying and researching before working up the courage to try them.


----------



## wade

Been So Busy Everyday Working in Our Garlic..We'll





















Harvest by July 4th..


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> Been So Busy Everyday Working in Our Garlic..We'll
> View attachment 8472
> View attachment 8474
> View attachment 8476
> Harvest by July 4th..


Hope the harvest is a great one.


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> Been So Busy Everyday Working in Our Garlic..We'll
> View attachment 8472
> View attachment 8474
> View attachment 8476
> Harvest by July 4th..


It's amazing how that has transformed from your first pics while back to what it is today! Lots of work keeping them weeds out! How many acres of garlic do you have?


----------



## wade

guff76 said:


> It's amazing how that has transformed from your first pics while back to what it is today! Lots of work keeping them weeds out! How many acres of garlic do you have?


Howdy ... @guff76 .. if you just count the "Planted Beds" not the space/work areas in between ...
just the Beds equal .. 13,400 sqft.
that is a little over One Quarter Acre.


----------



## Already Gone

wade said:


> Howdy ... @guff76 .. if you just count the "Planted Beds" not the space/work areas in between ...
> just the Beds equal .. 13,400 sqft.
> that is a little over One Quarter Acre.


What variety are y'all growing?


----------



## wade

Already Gone said:


> What variety are y'all growing?


an interesting Question @Already Gone
I use to Farm 1000 acres..and I Raised and Grew a lot of Everything..Diversity assured that I Would Make money on Something!
if Hogs were down..Cattle might be up
of if corn was down likely Beans would be up..
and Tobacco was always steady up !
And I considered all of this when deciding how to apply Myself to Garlic Farming.
Rather than growing several types of Garlic...We Grow Only One type..
We are;
100% USDA CERTIFIED ORGANIC
We Grow;
The Best & Purest Strain of
"Silver White" Garlic, in the World









"Silver White"


----------



## Already Gone

Very nice. I just ate the last of my scapes from some Music we have been growing for a few years. Nothing like your crop. I only have 900 sq ft. That Silver White is for south of us as i remember. Is it a softneck?


----------



## elmgirl

Wow page 319 in late June lol
@wade the garlic looks good


----------



## guff76

elmgirl said:


> Wow page 319 in late June lol
> @wade the garlic looks good


Yea it is a lil crazy lol but you know how we all are lol


----------



## elmgirl

guff76 said:


> Yea it is a lil crazy lol but you know how we all are lol


True.... I’m still having morel withdrawals lol


----------



## wade

not many days between now and April
better be Making things Ready


----------



## elmgirl

Of course, no morels but a beautiful day in the woods


----------



## wade

I found this today while picking Black Berries


----------



## NewHoosier

finderoftheshrooms said:


> The simplified version of how mushrooms work, the "roots" of the mushrooms need to grow underground before the "mushroom plant" can make mushrooms.. The ground temps need to be above 40* for at least a week straight to make the "mushroom seeds" germinate.. Then the ground temps need to stay above 40* for another 25-30 days in a row.. So the "mushroom plant" can colonize the ground and grow big enough to make mushrooms.. Then, once the "mushroom plant" is big enough, *the ground temps need to hit 50* to trigger the mushroom plant to make mushrooms.. That takes somewhere around another week or so to happen..* So basically we are looking at 45-50 days of good ground temps before we'll start to see mushrooms.


Does the ground temp have to be at 50F for 7 days?
Or just 1 day to trigger growth, and after that stay above 40F?

Do this week grow an actual Morel, or is it another stage to prepare for the actual morel growth?


----------



## Stacie

cajunshroomer3578 said:


> Yes indeed!! Only took me 5 years of studying and researching before working up the courage to try them.


I have something similar in my yard, but I'm nervous with trying them. I also have a been shroom that's popped up with the rain.


----------



## jack

I found these last week at the annual " Camp Crawdad " I'm still trying to recover from a week of Partying !!


----------



## Already Gone

Where did ya get all of those mudbugs?


----------



## jack

Already Gone said:


> Where did ya get all of those mudbugs?


I'm in Michigan . We have an annual Camp Crawdad at Reedsburg Dam, just west of Houghton Lake in the northern part of the lower peninsula.


----------



## Already Gone

You caught those? Out-freaking-standing. I spent the 80s in Houston and i really do miss the crawfish. When i was growing up in NW Indiana we always rock-rolled or seigned the little ones for perch bait. Next year i will have something else to do between morels and bullfrogs.


----------



## jack

I didn't catch all those myself. There is a group of us that trap and have a cook-out after. ( Michigan Crayfish Trappers ) Everyone brings a dish to pass too, usually wild game. We have it annually at Reedsburg Dam in Northern Michigan.We've been averaging around 70 pounds of Crayfish every year. They are an invasive species ( Rusty Crayfish ) we're doing our part to help eliminate them.


----------



## mmh

jack said:


> I didn't catch all those myself. There is a group of us that trap and have a cook-out after. ( Michigan Crayfish Trappers ) Everyone brings a dish to pass too, usually wild game. We have it annually at Reedsburg Dam in Northern Michigan.We've been averaging around 70 pounds of Crayfish every year. They are an invasive species ( Rusty Crayfish ) we're doing our part to help eliminate them.


I haven't seen crayfish that big before. I take a weekend with friends once a year and canoe down a local river and camp. At night we will walk the shallow edges of the river with spotlights and pick them up. The biggest are maybe 5 or so inches long, we cut the tails off and cook them in a cast iron skillet with half butter and half olive oil. Not much meat but they are tasty.


----------



## wade

Hi. Everyone..We are still busy all day long Every day Harvesting and Selling Our Garlic


----------



## MollyMoMorels

wade said:


> View attachment 9248
> Hi. Everyone..We are still busy all day long Every day Harvesting and Selling Our Garlic


Do you ship? Can I drive up? Could you have your wife call me? I need some wisdom. And I have stressed too much to navigate well, and this is public. sigh. But organic garlic is on my list if it isn't too late.


----------



## mmh

Hope everyone's Summer has been safe and fun.


----------



## cwlake

mmh said:


> Hope everyone's Summer has been safe and fun.


Having a ball on Coldwater lake. And last weekend's rain really got the shrooms going.


----------



## jashroomer

cwlake said:


> Having a ball on Coldwater lake. And last weekend's rain really got the shrooms going.


Last nights meal was grilled, fried, and smoked rainbow trout from Greene Sullivan State Forest, would have been great with some shrooms.


----------



## jack

Fresh Fried Lake Perch, Fries and Ghost Chanterelles in a Peach Sauce.


----------



## Already Gone

I love food porn. I can almost smell the farts.


----------



## cwlake

Getting to know my boletes better this summer. Been finding a lot here lately. Tylopilus ferrugineus and boletus subglabripes are both good eaters. and I hate using Latin names. Can they make it any harder?


----------



## Mother load

And who in the hell gave latins the right to name anything? Worm is worm frog is frog. I can’t even start a controversy here until morel season lol. I still check in now and then watch for photos to learn about summer edibles. Found many tried most. But for me it’s morels then portabellas. I will keep trying.


----------



## jack

T tom said:


> Wtf happened to the other thread


What other thread ??


----------



## Kokomorel

jack said:


> What other thread ??


In summer shrooms


----------



## Mick Mycophagist

Kokomorel said:


> In summer shrooms


Ya me too... Indiana summer edible thread just disappeared... I think sometime Monday


----------



## Mick Mycophagist

T tom said:


> Wtf happened to the other thread


Did you hear anything about that other thread? Where'd it go?


----------



## jack

Tess said:


> Is there a reason my chanterelles thread was deleted?


My mistake Tess. It was deleted while I was deleting a ton of spam. It's back up now, sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## br5

I posted this on the other thread. These are growing by road on my way to work. Are they chanterelles or lobster?


----------



## sb

Tess said:


> Is there a reason my chanterelles thread was deleted? It said “spammers will be deleted”. That makes no sense at all.


Don't feel slighted Tess. The "Morel Cultivation" thread I started was deleted for a day too, with the same alert about spam.

Hell . . . I don't do Spam. The only canned meat I eat is an occasional tin of Smoked Trout.

Hmnnn . . . oops, switched metaphors. Ha, ha!! 
Life is good!!


----------



## jg010682

br5 said:


> I posted this on the other thread. These are growing by road on my way to work. Are they chanterelles or lobster?
> View attachment 9858


they are neither lobsters are red chants are egg yolk yellow I think they might be jackolantern


----------



## br5

That's what I originally thought too, but when you zoom up they have veils and are growing out of ground. Also fragile like oyster. I feel like I should have taken a closer look before they started going bad.


----------



## engalwood

Hey everyone, long time. Miss ya all. One question here, does this look like Vern?


----------



## supplyguy1973

br5 said:


> I posted this on the other thread. These are growing by road on my way to work. Are they chanterelles or lobster?
> View attachment 9858


I think they are Jack-O-Lanterns


----------



## elmgirl

engalwood said:


> View attachment 10376
> Hey everyone, long time. Miss ya all. One question here, does this look like Vern?


I’m pretty sure he’s still incarcerated


----------



## yocham85

For what?


----------



## mmh

yocham85 said:


> For what?


A VERY disgusting crime, If he gets out of jail before he dies, I don't think
you will hear from him on this board. It would probably be best if his name or the situation were no longer brought up here. I will no longer discuss this situation, for the benefit of the group lets just move on.


----------



## indy_nebo

Howdy how campers! Been a grip...
Anyone had any luck on Chicken or Hen this year? I was an idiot and didnt get out to my normal spots till yesterday and found a patch of dead chicken. They looked as if they never even reached full size. Anyone else come across any stunted growth? What a fucky season... cant wait till next year.


----------



## indy_nebo

I would post a picture but it keeps giving me error message.


----------



## indy_nebo




----------



## wade

Our Morel Season This Past Spring Was so Very Enjoyable together...
Our Season Ahead April 2019..
is a Huge Hope of Even More And More Happiness of Loving the Hunt Together..
Thank You


----------



## gbmillerman

So one pervert is gone, there are a couple more, who I have flagged and reported to the mods, (who don’t do much on this site and selectively enforce the rules). How you people can’t see this and continue to defend perverts and cheats is beyond me. I’m glad one got caught, but there is a couple more on here, and I won’t post again until they are gone.


----------



## jashroomer

wade said:


> Our Morel Season This Past Spring Was so Very Enjoyable together...
> Our Season Ahead April 2019..
> is a Huge Hope of Even More And More Happiness of Loving the Hunt Together..
> Thank You


Only about 4 months until we will all have the fever again. Deer season is getting well under way and it looks like we may not have to wait unit late season for some ice fishing. All things that make the cold winter not quite so long.


----------



## wade

I say Sounds Good @T tom..
and Everyone else !
by Everyone Else I mean Only the Cool Folk..
Not the Head game, Shit stirring, Annoying People, that don't have the Brain nor Man enough to tuck your shamed Behavior, and Just Walk away.
Myself.. i Think, Behave, and Post here..
intending to be Excepted and Enjoyable to Others...and it is a Privilege to be here Not a Right to be...
I Hope I can Continue Hunting and Sharing with the Good bunch here..
I don't want Our time Wasted by Fools
We May Need to Form a Separate site


----------



## mmh

I am starting to have occasional Morel dreams, No big finds just a few here and there. I will keep you posted.


----------



## mmh

T tom said:


> I vote brown county state park for the 2019 meet up old wise one.


I did not attend the foray last year but will be there this year. I am in the far N.E. corner but will travel wherever to meet.
Considering some of the recent issues that disturbed many of us. I feel we as a group need a fresh start. I will donate 100 dollars towards the event sending it to the organizer and bring anything that is needed to make our gathering successful. My friends on this board and our shared interests are very important to me. Thank You


----------



## mmh

mmh said:


> I did not attend the foray last year but will be there this year. I am in the far N.E. corner but will travel wherever to meet.
> Considering some of the recent issues that disturbed many of us. I feel we as a group need a fresh start. I will donate 100 dollars towards the event sending it to the organizer and bring anything that is needed to make our gathering successful. My friends on this board and our shared interests are very important to me. Thank You


----------



## mmh

Sorry for the double post


----------



## wade

@mmh Thank You Brother . for such Very Well Put.. and Needed Encouragement 
I Completely and Likewise Agree 
With You ..
Let's Hang on to the Good we have..
and Personally I am so dreaming and Excited..Robin and Myself intend to Reach Out and Hunt with Everything we have in Ourselves..and Make this Spring,
an Amazing one.
here's





















some fun pictures from last year


----------



## wade

more fun pics from last spring 2018


----------



## wade

and a few more


----------



## gbmillerman

T tom said:


> Please enlighten us, had we known about the MF'r from ky he would have never made it out of the woods at the foray.


Go through my posts, you can see who it is, he was defended on here and I was basically called a bad guy. Like I said, I have reported this person and one other and nothing has been done.


----------



## gbmillerman

wade said:


> I say Sounds Good @T tom..
> and Everyone else !
> by Everyone Else I mean Only the Cool Folk..
> Not the Head game, Shit stirring, Annoying People, that don't have the Brain nor Man enough to tuck your shamed Behavior, and Just Walk away.
> Myself.. i Think, Behave, and Post here..
> intending to be Excepted and Enjoyable to Others...and it is a Privilege to be here Not a Right to be...
> I Hope I can Continue Hunting and Sharing with the Good bunch here..
> I don't want Our time Wasted by Fools
> We May Need to Form a Separate site


If you are referring to me, I have been a member of this site for the last ten years, I had to get new username for calling out other people. The truth hurts sometime, you got fooled and we’re good friends with a sick disgusting man. Don’t try to blame other people for your stupidity.


----------



## eternalsunking

Happy Holidays to everyone!

Who will be the first person to create a 2019 forum and begin hosting Morel Addicts Annonymous meeting for everyone experiencing withdrawal symptoms!


----------



## Jeff Davis




----------



## sb

Intriguing picture and time stamp, Jeff.
Tell us more, please.


----------



## gbmillerman

Landscape morels, have a buddy in California that found some in February last year in a McDonald’s parking lot


----------



## mmh

Hope all had safe and enjoyable Holidays.


----------



## morelsxs

Hello all. Man how I've missed everyone! I read more than I comment but just love the this thread. Morel season right around the corner.  Life got so crazy busy with no time for anything. Vowing to change that this year. Haven't been on since May/June - went back and read all the threads. Glad to see most everyone doing well and in good spirits! Wishing each of you a happy new year and abundant blessings! Makin' Jack's crawfish pie recipe this weekend. Can't wait.


----------



## wade

@morelsxs ... Wade here..
So very good to Read your Positive and Smileing Post..
Thank You..
and to Others, I say again isn't
morelsxs's post and Mannerism of checking in..Easily Enjoyable ..
please reflect on this as One Excellent Example of how Each of us Can Just this Easily Encourage One Another here on Our Loved Morels.com
The Good times are So So So...Good
Sharing the Love of the Hunt together on Here....
Thank You so much to all the Good Folks here.. We are Brothers Sisters Friends Charishing our time together,
As a Special Loving Fun Family Time..
Lets all remember each time we begin to Compose a POST on Here, to make Our Posts Enriching, Encouraging Everyone.

Hello Planet Earth;
if you lack the Ability to Compose Your Postings Accordingly
then keep your living Hell, inside of your own Head..and Please just Go Away
So that We Here May Enjoy Our Time and Love of the Hunt Together
Thank You.. from.. Wade


----------



## guff76

Hello everyone how it be? Can tell some are getting that itch for some magical shrooms!! Lol I for one don't really get on the site till closer to spring time for that reason but after hunting season that's what my mind starts to wander to is the freshly green woods n the hopes of that spongie looking thing poking up through the dirt lol
Wade my guy I do believe you are a poet!! 
But anywho hope all is well with everyone


----------



## jashroomer

guff76 said:


> Hello everyone how it be? Can tell some are getting that itch for some magical shrooms!! Lol I for one don't really get on the site till closer to spring time for that reason but after hunting season that's what my mind starts to wander to is the freshly green woods n the hopes of that spongie looking thing poking up through the dirt lol
> Wade my guy I do believe you are a poet!!
> But anywho hope all is well with everyone


Yes, feeling the itch, especially looking at some of the pics from last season. I was 0 - for the season deer hunting, but did get to spend a lot of time in the woods. As everyone nervously awaits the next snow, I am getting excited with the bitter cold temps, 3 or 4 inches of solid ice and it will be time to fish.
I agree, Wade you are a poet, but I can't figure out how or when you choose to use capital letters, a unique style.


----------



## indy_nebo

Well, its March people, there MUST be a thousand folks around the state holding their breath... 
TWO years in a row of sub par shroom weather have left me particularly rapacious. With record lows this week I for one am as anxious as ever. 

I did manage to catch my first largemouth of the year on Feb 27th, and I have taken two or three walks into some new potential spots.









Novacaine for the soul- before I sputter out...

The time nears, for Hades to release his timely hold over Persephone and return her to her mother so that mankind may again renew his immortal bond to Gaia, Mother to all.


----------



## Old Elm

noskydaddy said:


> 18AD - 6 I crawled for...



Those are dandies, good to see em. THX’z for posting.


----------



## Old Elm

MorelHuntress said:


> View attachment 7557
> 
> Found 78 today in Noble County!!


Great picture, THX’z for posting.


----------



## Old Elm

engalwood said:


> View attachment 5253
> 
> 
> Small but had to pick , had to, ground was dryyyyyy and in full sun, also wild turkeys where around.


Really nice, way to go.


----------



## Old Elm

br5 said:


> Don't ask me to match up picture and name, too many to remember. No morels but, very nice weekend had by all.
> View attachment 5261


Nice bon fire - hope you all have good picking. Post some more pictures, THX’z


----------



## Chet huston

Old Elm said:


> Nice bon fire - hope you all have good picking. Post some more pictures, THX’z


Found about 250 nice morel over the weekend.best ever.


----------



## jesterman5

...


----------



## wade

Howdy Indiana... Wade here..
How is your spam lookn ..
I belive that i have it all cleaned up 
please hit me a private measage anytime you are experiencing difficulties of any kind..
Thank You


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> Howdy Indiana... Wade here..
> How is your spam lookn ..
> I belive that i have it all cleaned up
> please hit me a private measage anytime you are experiencing difficulties of any kind..
> Thank You


Wade where my thread


----------



## gbmillerman

wade said:


> Howdy Indiana... Wade here..
> How is your spam lookn ..
> I belive that i have it all cleaned up
> please hit me a private measage anytime you are experiencing difficulties of any kind..
> Thank You


The whole site is literally spam, and when I sign in, why does it say 9 robots are online. That seems to be the problem. No more ROBOTS!


----------



## celticcurl

From what I understand there isn't much the moderators can can do about the spammers until the site administration gives them the power to put new people on moderation. It really sucks and it is killing this forum. I personally would not use this if I hadn't made such good friends here.


----------



## wade

celticcurl said:


> From what I understand there isn't much the moderators can can do about the spammers until the site administration gives them the power to put new people on moderation. It really sucks and it is killing this forum. I personally would not use this if I hadn't made such good friends here.


Howdy Everyone, Wade here ..
yes, correct, i agree and Likewise..
But i will not give up on All of the Good Folks on here..
Neither will i give up on Morelscom..
i Really Hope that after this Terrible Ordeal, Attack and Fight...
That we will Be Together ..and 
All even Better Because of it..
Thank You from Wade


----------



## redfred

wade said:


> Howdy Everyone, Wade here ..
> yes, correct, i agree and Likewise..
> But i will not give up on All of the Good Folks on here..
> Neither will i give up on Morelscom..
> i Really Hope that after this Terrible Ordeal, Attack and Fight...
> That we will Be Together ..and
> All even Better Because of it..
> Thank You from Wade


First thing ... thank you Wade for doing a thankless job.... I’m sure you do this for the kinship we all feel and can only think that your frustration is greater then ours ...I know you have been able to recover some deleted things before and I’m sure we all are thankful but I’m to the point were I’d rather sort threw the crap to find something then find what I’m looking for is not there... just a thought Thanks again. .


----------



## mmh

I will not give up on these sites. I have enjoyed the fellowship of your finds and
and unfortunately some of the bad hunts.
I met people at the last foray who were fantastic and it was quite an experience.
I love the pictures that are posted, they are so clear it makes me feel as if I am there.
I see postings of our friends teaching the next generation how to hunt and respect
nature, unfortunately too many take our natural resources for granted.
Enjoy life and Shroom on my friends


----------



## mmh

Hope everyone is having a safe and enjoyable summer.


----------



## gbmillerman

Tried to put up ways to help the board, but one of the mods doesn’t like me and won’t approve any of my posts. It’s ridiculous


----------



## gbmillerman

Can block my posts trying to help, but can’t block the spammers?? Seems fishy to me


----------



## gbmillerman

For real!!! Can somebody give me an answer!!! Why are my posts being withheld, when I have been a member of this forum for longer than most, and these spammers are just free to post without having posts reviewed. If I have to, I will take it to management.


----------



## jack

gbmillerman, looks like you're posting just fine. You don't or should not have to have permission to post, unless they changed something since I left. Last I knew you only needed approval to join. Whoever approves newcomers should check to see if they are from a Spam posting area or country before they're approved. If you can get in the " back door " of this program, there should be a map & listings of Spam Areas. It's something they call a Blacklist.


----------

